# Sticky  Salary and offer/package questions - Part 2



## dizzyizzy

Ok, time for a new salaries/packages thread.

This is a continuation of this thread so make sure your check it out too: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...-offer-package-questions-post-yours-here.html

Did you get a job offer but you are not sure if it's good enough? Post the details here and let the forum members give their opinions and advice. Usually there will be someone who is/has been/knows of someone who has been in a similar position to yours and can comment if the offer you just received is poor, average, good or above the standard.

Of course only you know your personal circumstances/standard of living/expectations, etc. but some third party perspective always helps.


----------



## fcjb1970

> Vantage, Thank you for the reply. I am a chemical engineer with refining/ petrochemical background. I am currently in leadership role. The offer is from similar type of industry in UAE.
> 
> The monthly pay of AED 50,000 is more than what I make here, however, my wife also works. So...the gross of AED 50,000 per month is less than the gross we make here in US. The bright side is, if we can manage with this income then my wife doesn't have to work if I decide to move to UAE.


Take some time to understand what your tax liabilities will be and how you can minimize those while here. When you add in housing exclusion the limit can go well past the 95K FEI exclusion. Also things you do back home, keep/sell house (I take a loss on renting mine, which still benefits me long term). 

There is no more 401K matching, so you need to account for that if you are currently receiving it. Finally, depending on how much your tax liability is you may not be able to contribute to an IRA, so no money into your Roth while here.

On 50K/month you can certainly afford to have the wife not work and even afford a housekeeper to help out so she can focus on the kids. Just be sure that you are sending enough back to the states to make the time here worth while


----------



## quiet

Hello,

I'm offered 13k AED all inclusive, what do you think of it for a single, will I be able to save any?


----------



## LCRS

fcjb1970 said:


> Take some time to understand what your tax liabilities will be and how you can minimize those while here. When you add in housing exclusion the limit can go well past the 95K FEI exclusion. Also things you do back home, keep/sell house (I take a loss on renting mine, which still benefits me long term).
> 
> There is no more 401K matching, so you need to account for that if you are currently receiving it. Finally, depending on how much your tax liability is you may not be able to contribute to an IRA, so no money into your Roth while here.
> 
> On 50K/month you can certainly afford to have the wife not work and even afford a housekeeper to help out so she can focus on the kids. Just be sure that you are sending enough back to the states to make the time here worth while


Thank you for quick reply. I approached my tax guy and he is not an expert in expat taxes. Is there a tax firm in US or UAE whom you may have used can help with understanding the tax implications/exemptions? Yeah....I have a townhome and if we decide to move then we plan on renting it out. Once again...thanks for your help.


----------



## fcjb1970

LCRS said:


> Thank you for quick reply. I approached my tax guy and he is not an expert in expat taxes. Is there a tax firm in US or UAE whom you may have used can help with understanding the tax implications/exemptions? Yeah....I have a townhome and if we decide to move then we plan on renting it out. Once again...thanks for your help.


There is someone that advertises in the Classified section (link towards top of page). I have never used their services, though. I did the research myself, and I did miss the thing about Roth contributions which caused some headaches my first year. Had to have the money taken out of my account, bunch of forms with my broker to deal with.

One thing I did when I was researching was to use my tax software and go through a bunch of scenarios to try and get an understanding of as much as I could.


----------



## Rajko Keravica

Hello guys . I am totally new here. I got and offer from Cavalli Club Dubai ( Fairmont Hotel ) , to work there as a barback in a club, 8 or 9 hours working a day, 6 days off a month, visa, accommodation and flight payed, with 2500 AED salary and he told me that i will have around 1 or 2 thousands AED of tips. Also he told me that i will move after 3 months of probation work to the position of bartender or waiter. Is that good offer ? And i am also planing to come with my girlfriend, same club, she will be food runner. She have not got yet an offer.

I am hoping in a soon answer.


----------



## nspm

*Moving to Dubai October 2013 - Salary package*

Dear Friends,

I've received a job offer to move to Dubai and I really want to know if I can have a good life and take care of my family with the conditions that were offered. I would really appreciate your help and experience.

My job offer include:

Base salary: 185000 AED per year
Accomodation Allowance: 33000 per year
Car Allowance: 18000 AED per year
Health Insurance: Around 4000 AED per year
Flyback to my home country (Europe): maximum of 12000 AED per year - paid at occurrence 

With a monthly income of: 15416 + 2750 + 1500 = 19600 AED, can I have a good life (save some money) and raise my family? I have one wife (at the beginning she won't be working, just taking care of my kid), 1 kid (1 year old) and 2 cats.

I would really appreciate your help.

Thank you very much.

Kind regards.

NM


----------



## zed_kid

nspm said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I've received a job offer to move to Dubai and I really want to know if I can have a good life and take care of my family with the conditions that were offered. I would really appreciate your help and experience.
> 
> My job offer include:
> 
> Base salary: 185000 AED per year
> Accomodation Allowance: 33000 per year
> Car Allowance: 18000 AED per year
> Health Insurance: Around 4000 AED per year
> Flyback to my home country (Europe): maximum of 12000 AED per year - paid at occurrence
> 
> With a monthly income of: 15416 + 2750 + 1500 = 19600 AED, can I have a good life (save some money) and raise my family? I have one wife (at the beginning she won't be working, just taking care of my kid), 1 kid (1 year old) and 2 cats.
> 
> I would really appreciate your help.
> 
> Thank you very much.
> 
> Kind regards.
> 
> NM


Hey mate, I don’t know what you’re making back home or anything about your lifestyle or what type of work you do, but I’m going to be brutally honest here and say that it’s a very low offer for a family man. The base is not so terrible but you will need 3x the accommodation allowance just to rent something decent.


----------



## QOFE

nspm said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I've received a job offer to move to Dubai and I really want to know if I can have a good life and take care of my family with the conditions that were offered. I would really appreciate your help and experience.
> 
> My job offer include:
> 
> Base salary: 185000 AED per year
> Accomodation Allowance: 33000 per year
> Car Allowance: 18000 AED per year
> Health Insurance: Around 4000 AED per year
> Flyback to my home country (Europe): maximum of 12000 AED per year - paid at occurrence
> 
> With a monthly income of: 15416 + 2750 + 1500 = 19600 AED, can I have a good life (save some money) and raise my family? I have one wife (at the beginning she won't be working, just taking care of my kid), 1 kid (1 year old) and 2 cats.
> 
> I would really appreciate your help.
> 
> Thank you very much.
> 
> Kind regards.
> 
> NM


It's a very tight budget with just one wife. I hope you're not planning to get yourself more wives.


----------



## dizzyizzy

nspm said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I've received a job offer to move to Dubai and I really want to know if I can have a good life and take care of my family with the conditions that were offered. I would really appreciate your help and experience.
> 
> My job offer include:
> 
> Base salary: 185000 AED per year
> Accomodation Allowance: 33000 per year
> Car Allowance: 18000 AED per year
> Health Insurance: Around 4000 AED per year
> Flyback to my home country (Europe): maximum of 12000 AED per year - paid at occurrence
> 
> With a monthly income of: 15416 + 2750 + 1500 = 19600 AED, can I have a good life (save some money) and raise my family? I have one wife (at the beginning she won't be working, just taking care of my kid), 1 kid (1 year old) and 2 cats.
> 
> I would really appreciate your help.
> 
> Thank you very much.
> 
> Kind regards.
> 
> NM


I agree with Zed, you may be able to rent a studio or small 1 bedroom but you won't save lots. Is your wife panning on working? Also keep in mind that nursery and school fees are hideously expensive, and once your son is school aged this will make things very difficult unless your employer has agreed on paying for this later on.

Also you don't say what kind of job is this so is impossible to tell you if is a fair offer or not.


----------



## dizzyizzy

elmackinho said:


> Hello guys . I am totally new here. I got and offer from Cavalli Club Dubai ( Fairmont Hotel ) , to work there as a barback in a club, 8 or 9 hours working a day, 6 days off a month, visa, accommodation and flight payed, with 2500 AED salary and he told me that i will have around 1 or 2 thousands AED of tips. Also he told me that i will move after 3 months of probation work to the position of bartender or waiter. Is that good offer ? And i am also planing to come with my girlfriend, same club, she will be food runner. She have not got yet an offer.
> 
> I am hoping in a soon answer.


That's pretty low but then again I'm not sure bar staff be paid lots here.


----------



## nspm

dizzyizzy said:


> I agree with Zed, you may be able to rent a studio or small 1 bedroom but you won't save lots. Is your wife panning on working? Also keep in mind that nursery and school fees are hideously expensive, and once your son is school aged this will make things very difficult unless your employer has agreed on paying for this later on.
> 
> Also you don't say what kind of job is this so is impossible to tell you if is a fair offer or not.


Thank you all for your clarifications.

I'm an IT consultant over 6 years of experience. Is this a fair offer? 

At the beginning my wife isn't planning to work. 

Thank you once again.

NM


----------



## Rajko Keravica

dizzyizzy said:


> That's pretty low but then again I'm not sure bar staff be paid lots here.


Thanks a lot.

Well what are my chances of becomeing a bartender?

They have told me that after probation work they will put me behind the bar?

Cheers


----------



## vantage

elmackinho said:


> Thanks a lot.
> 
> Well what are my chances of becomeing a bartender?
> 
> They have told me that after probation work they will put me behind the bar?
> 
> Cheers


How can we answer that?


----------



## zed_kid

nspm said:


> Thank you all for your clarifications.
> 
> I'm an IT consultant over 6 years of experience. Is this a fair offer?
> 
> At the beginning my wife isn't planning to work.
> 
> Thank you once again.
> 
> NM


No mate, that’s a very bad package for a family. If your wife finds a job on similar wage then you’ll do ok. As a single income 18k a month isn’t enough for a family. Full stop.


----------



## jamesleahymma

Howdy All,

Quite a long story here but I'll keep it brief and stick to the details. 

I've been offered a Job in Dubai as Director Of Operations for a new startup in the Fast / Prepared food and Coffee Industry. 

I originally approached in December last year, with the view of starting in April. However, the project was delayed due to failing to obtain business permits and then Ramadan and the relentless heat slowed things down even more. We're now set to start at the start of October. 

The ball is now well and truly rolling in Dubai and I've had a few Skype meetings with various parties and investors and it really is just around the corner now. 

My frustration at this point is that I have nothing on Paper. I've had loads of conversations that have confirmed my Salary and Bonus structure and things like that but at this point nothing on paper at all. My main concern is the housing arrangements - as with the 4 cheques / 1 cheque thing. I dont have 3 months rent lying around. This has not been covered yet and makes me nervous to start arranging everything on this side of the water. 

Of course, its very difficult for me to start taking steps towards such a large scale move and relocation within the next 8 weeks or so with nothing tangible in my hand. I have asked for a written offer and confirmation of my package a few times but have just been passed around. Its a huge frustration as the company is owned by 9 investors - all of whom have equal power, so there is no real leader or guy at the top.

I sent a fairly assertive email last week stating that I really need to see my formal offer - but its all quiet so far and no reply. 

Is this normal in the Dubai job market? I would have really expected to receive this by now and am walking the fine line of being assertive - and being a pain in the ass.


----------



## saraswat

jamesleahymma said:


> Is this normal in the Dubai job market? I would have really expected to receive this by now and am walking the fine line of being assertive - and being a pain in the ass.


Unfortunately it is pretty common out here. Possible reasons could be:

1. They are just slacking. Happens far too often in practically every aspect of life here. 

2. You mentioned 9 different investors, with no clear leadership role defined. The saying 'Too many cooks ...' comes to mind. It is entirely possible that the issue of your employment is still being / yet to be finalized among them all. In my current role, I deal with this situation (multiple partners across business entities, all having pretty much equal say. Rest assured, I know how much of a pain it is to get even the simplest things implemented/approved)

3. They might not be interested any longer. Probably not what you wanted to hear, but entirely possible. 

Don't shy away from being assertive or even a pain in the a$$, it's not like you are planning for an expense paid vacation. If you don't hear anything from them in the near-term, might be best to not make any decisions back home (quit your current job etc..) and shelve this idea for a while ....


----------



## jamesleahymma

Thanks for your reply. Its nice to hear that someone else has been there and shares my frustration. 

It pretty much echoes what I've been thinking. Just last week i received confirmation that I'll start at the beginning of October (again - far too vague, I need a date) and the company will launch in November. So I'd like to think that if they were no longer interested - they would have made this clear then.

The whole of this year has been geared around the move and relocation, so with it potentially around the corner now and being an organisational freak I'm pretty much pulling my hair out! 7 Weeks may seem like a long time for them - but to up sticks and say goodbye to everyone and everything I love is not long at all. Especially as my wife and I both have jobs out here. Even more so that I'm a consultant and take contracts as they come. When do I stop taking contracts??? Aaaaaauuuggghh!

I'll chase up with another email this afternoon and hope for the best.


----------



## fcjb1970

jamesleahymma said:


> Thanks for your reply. Its nice to hear that someone else has been there and shares my frustration.
> 
> It pretty much echoes what I've been thinking. Just last week i received confirmation that I'll start at the beginning of October (again - far too vague, I need a date) and the company will launch in November. So I'd like to think that if they were no longer interested - they would have made this clear then.
> 
> The whole of this year has been geared around the move and relocation, so with it potentially around the corner now and being an organisational freak I'm pretty much pulling my hair out! 7 Weeks may seem like a long time for them - but to up sticks and say goodbye to everyone and everything I love is not long at all. Especially as my wife and I both have jobs out here. Even more so that I'm a consultant and take contracts as they come. When do I stop taking contracts??? Aaaaaauuuggghh!
> 
> I'll chase up with another email this afternoon and hope for the best.


Something else to keep in mind before you make your final decision and actually pick your entire life and move. What you see now is likely how things will operate with the company once you get here. So before making this big move, ask yourself are you willing to put up with a company that is run like this? If they are a start up, how likely is it that they will be successful? Do you trust that they will actually pay you on time and in full?


----------



## Felixtoo2

On a similar note if this is how they behave when them want you how will things be if it doesn't all go well and you have no contract?


----------



## jamesleahymma

Yeah - thats why I'm chasing a contract and written details. 

I have great faith in the concept and think that it will do remarkably well. UAE is the fastest growing coffee market in the world at the moment, and this company has the right ethics and I believe in it. 

As far as I'm aware - it really is a case of too many cooks in the kitchen at the moment - and a skype meeting I had with the Marketing Director confirmed that on Saturday. He told me that due to Ramadan and the relentless heat of the summer - a few of the 9 have been on holiday, on reduced hours ext and thus out of the loop. So decisions have been taking so much longer to get made as its rare to get all 9 in the room at the same time. The guy I spoke to is in the same level of seniority as myself so had no reason to spin me a yarn or lie to me. I was actually very relieved that he shared my frustration in their lack of urgency and indecision. 

There are 9 investors at the mo - all of whom of course want a say in the set up. This will dwindle to a board of 4 or 5 once the business is up and running. So hopefully things will level out - and although there is equal share for the investors, in my experience the natural leaders step forward and things gain a structure from there. Some people are just cash investors and all they care about is the return on their money - others will be operating as a part of the business. So the hierarchy and structure of us all should become evident once all opening / operational decisions have been made and the business begins to run.


----------



## nspm

zed_kid said:


> No mate, that’s a very bad package for a family. If your wife finds a job on similar wage then you’ll do ok. As a single income 18k a month isn’t enough for a family. Full stop.


Thanks mate. May I ask what would you consider a fair salary offer for an IT consultant ?

Thanks


----------



## zed_kid

nspm said:


> Thanks mate. May I ask what would you consider a fair salary offer for an IT consultant ?
> 
> Thanks


For a family you’re going to need about 30k a month, if you get it from 2 incomes or 1 that’s what you need, in my opinion.

I don’t know whats a fair salary for an IT consultant, I don’t work in IT, sorry


----------



## touroperator.dz

*Accommodation provided/live out allowance*

Dear all,

I am an Algerian hotelier willing to relocate in Dubai on the next September to look for a job in the hospitality industry Inshallah.

Since I am married (without children), my big worry is about the family entry and settlment of my wife in the case I get a job of course.

1- I read many articles on the net saying that the husband sponsor should earn at least 3000 AED if accomodation is provided and 4000 AED if accomodation isn't provided and This may have increased to AED 5,000 or 6,000 per month without accommodation since 2009. is it true? how it works ?

2- I read also an article saying that a law is to be settled by the immigraation dept stipulate that the tenancy contract should be provided for husbands sponsoring thier wives for family settlment. Is it true? how it works then ?

3- 90 % of hotels employers provide accommodation to thier staff line-level, in this case I want to know what do they provide for a married employee! do they offer a one bed room/studio for couples or give live out allowance

Many thanks for the responders


----------



## abbzia786

All
I was wondering if someone can advise me if there is a way i can get a sample expat contract to work in Dubai.

I posted a few days ago about my offer and I am in the 3rd round of negotiation phase right now. But since this company that I received an offer from, is relocating someone for the first time internationally (Dubai), they have no clue on allowances and other items built within a contract. As such, 
1. can you advise me where i can get a sample contract or if i need to PM someone to get some info on a confidential basis?
2. Any information on tax for US expats in Dubai where i can play with some numbers and see what effects my numbers or is there a tax consultant you recommend?


Work Background: US Citizen - Applications Engineer 2005-2012, Branch Sales Manager 2012 - Present in Chicago for a commercial pump company
Offer Received to relocate to Dubai: The offering company is relocating someone internationally for the first time. Position title is International Regional Sales Development Manager. This position is responsible for growing business in the MENA region (Middle East and North Africa) and requires upto 50% travel. 
Thank you!


----------



## AugustChristopher

touroperator.dz said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I am an Algerian hotelier willing to relocate in Dubai on the next September to look for a job in the hospitality industry Inshallah.
> 
> Since I am married (without children), my big worry is about the family entry and settlment of my wife in the case I get a job of course.
> 
> 1- I read many articles on the net saying that the husband sponsor should earn at least 3000 AED if accomodation is provided and 4000 AED if accomodation isn't provided and This may have increased to AED 5,000 or 6,000 per month without accommodation since 2009. is it true? how it works ?
> 
> 2- I read also an article saying that a law is to be settled by the immigraation dept stipulate that the tenancy contract should be provided for husbands sponsoring thier wives for family settlment. Is it true? how it works then ?
> 
> 3- 90 % of hotels employers provide accommodation to thier staff line-level, in this case I want to know what do they provide for a married employee! do they offer a one bed room/studio for couples or give live out allowance
> 
> Many thanks for the responders


I guess it all comes to your employer: some will provide family accommodation for line staff (less likely) and others will require you come on single status..

My advice would be to negotiate negotiate and negotiate..bearing in mind you have the language asset...Look for employment in big chains as well -it is more likely they have their own staff housing and you can be lucky..

Good luck.


----------



## riskylondon

Hello all

Eid Mubarak,
So need some advice what kind of salary should a mid-senior(10 years experience) level in telecommunication industry expect and with what benefits. Thanks for your feedback.

Much appreciated


----------



## vantage

riskylondon said:


> Hello all
> 
> Eid Mubarak,
> So need some advice what kind of salary should a mid-senior(10 years experience) level in telecommunication industry expect and with what benefits. Thanks for your feedback.
> 
> Much appreciated


Have a read through this thread, and the previous 'part 1' thread.
Loads of info.


----------



## boris&L

abbzia786 said:


> All
> I was wondering if someone can advise me if there is a way i can get a sample expat contract to work in Dubai.
> 
> I posted a few days ago about my offer and I am in the 3rd round of negotiation phase right now. But since this company that I received an offer from, is relocating someone for the first time internationally (Dubai), they have no clue on allowances and other items built within a contract. As such,
> 1. can you advise me where i can get a sample contract or if i need to PM someone to get some info on a confidential basis?
> 2. Any information on tax for US expats in Dubai where i can play with some numbers and see what effects my numbers or is there a tax consultant you recommend?
> 
> 
> Work Background: US Citizen - Applications Engineer 2005-2012, Branch Sales Manager 2012 - Present in Chicago for a commercial pump company
> Offer Received to relocate to Dubai: The offering company is relocating someone internationally for the first time. Position title is International Regional Sales Development Manager. This position is responsible for growing business in the MENA region (Middle East and North Africa) and requires upto 50% travel.
> Thank you!


Is the company in a free Zone? if so which one?

I am asking because usually company contracts here in the UAE (local contracts) are fairly the same and they all follow the labor law. You could find all the terms applicable in the labor law and regulation website.

Regarding allowances, My advice is to negotiate in a way to put as much allowances as you can in your basic salary, since the end service benefits will be based on your basic excluding allowances. 

The relocation part is about additional allowances for relocation (in and outbound ). These costs are pretty straight forward as long as you discuss what you need : number of people to be relocated, container for your belongings if any , etc. 

As per local regulation, you will be entitled to at least 1 return ticket to your home country per year. Some companies offer two tickets, but I would always advise to put that money into your basic salary, since the cost of the tickets will be considered as allowance. 

Shout if you need more info. :bolt:


----------



## SophieCanada

*Canadian lawyer thinking of making the move*

Hi all, I've looked through some of the info here and its so helpful! 

I'm a Canadian trained lawyer with 10 years of experience (top tier firm and in-house) in regulatory law for financial services. I've done some lending work, not a whole lot but I could certainly do more. I've also done corporate work, corporate secretarial and M&A with a focus on FIs. I've also done some work for Islamic bank clients. 

I've had friends whispering in my ears about how great Dubai is and how it can offer both a great salary as well as that elusive work/life balance. I'm single and don't have kids - and if it makes a difference, i'm a woman. 

I'd be interested in getting your thoughts on the following:

1) wld my skills be valued in Dubai?

2) what would be a good package for a lawyer with this much experience. (With this question, of course, I'm trying to determine if the opportunities in Dubai are worth leaving my job with a large bank here and uprooting my life generally. Once I have this info I can figure out whether after factoring in accommodation and other expenses, I will be better off in Dubai.

3) what kind of hours do lawyers work (in-house and firm numbers would be good to know)?

4) anything else I should be thinking about?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Listonbrown

*Ex pat package*

Hi,
I was recently offered a job as a restaurant 
manager in Dubai. The package includes rent ,
Transportation, meals ( 5 days a week ), benefits, 
And 1400$-2400$ a month. I have no idea what
To compare this with, any help?

Matt


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim

Listonbrown said:


> Hi,
> I was recently offered a job as a restaurant
> manager in Dubai. The package includes rent ,
> Transportation, meals ( 5 days a week ), benefits,
> And 1400$-2400$ a month. I have no idea what
> To compare this with, any help?
> 
> Matt


Be careful with language such as "package includes", as that usually means this benefits are paid as cash allowances in your total package. What you've written is a bit ambiguous, as you say _"*and* $x a month"_.

If you have actual accommodation, transport and meals provided - $USD 2,500 p/m is do-able, but I wouldn't accept less than $USD 3,000 even with all that provided. 

If it's not physically provided and these are cash allowances in your pay, I'd say a minimum of $USD 4,000 p/m is more realistic.


----------



## vantage

Listonbrown said:


> Hi,
> I was recently offered a job as a restaurant
> manager in Dubai. The package includes rent ,
> Transportation, meals ( 5 days a week ), benefits,
> And 1400$-2400$ a month. I have no idea what
> To compare this with, any help?
> 
> Matt


Notwithstanding Fat Bhoy's comments, to be offered a sum of 1400 to 2400 seems an exceptionally large spread.

Get every item listed out.
What is in the figure listed, and what is provided on top of that.
Ask what the accommodation is, where it is, and who/how many you are sharing with.
What are the meals? Restaurant meals only? This is a big no if it is McDonalds etc, as your internal organs will fail in three months.


----------



## rupeshmail

Hi,

I have been offered the below package in Dubai. Will i survive? I am from India and working in Healthcare IT Sector. Please help.

Salary 22,000 AED 
Housing 5,000AED 
Transportation 2,000AED 
Phone - - - 
Air Ticket - - - 
Education - - - 

and USD$5,000 for incidentals.

Thanks.


----------



## saraswat

rupeshmail said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been offered the below package in Dubai. Will i survive? I am from India and working in Healthcare IT Sector. Please help.
> 
> Salary 22,000 AED
> Housing 5,000AED
> Transportation 2,000AED
> Phone - - -
> Air Ticket - - -
> Education - - -
> 
> and USD$5,000 for incidentals.
> 
> Thanks.


You left out a some important details like: marital status, no. of kids, age of said kids. Without that information, no one can give you an appropriate reply. For instance, the above package is fine if you are a bachelor, or even a couple without kids. 

p.s: what does the - - - mean in your post ...


----------



## rupeshmail

saraswat said:


> You left out a some important details like: marital status, no. of kids, age of said kids. Without that information, no one can give you an appropriate reply. For instance, the above package is fine if you are a bachelor, or even a couple without kids.
> 
> p.s: what does the - - - mean in your post ...


Sorry. Here are the details.

I am married with a 10 months old kid. 

My wife is working currently but if i happen to move to Dubai she will not be working.

---- was part of the offer which i assume to be NIL.

Let me know if you need any other info.

Also if this seems to be less, then what would be an ideal qoute?

What other components should i ask for.? Please suggest.

Thanks,


----------



## saraswat

rupeshmail said:


> Sorry. Here are the details.
> 
> I am married with a 10 months old kid.
> 
> My wife is working currently but if i happen to move to Dubai she will not be working.
> 
> ---- was part of the offer which i assume to be NIL.
> 
> Let me know if you need any other info.
> 
> Also if this seems to be less, then what would be an ideal qoute?
> 
> What other components should i ask for.? Please suggest.
> 
> Thanks,


In that case, sounds fine. The 5k for housing wouldn't get you a 1 bed in a decent area. But if you look at it as a total amount you get, then the extra on the housing can be covered, without hurting you too hard financially. 

I would check with them regarding the tickets. Annual air fare is provided pretty much everywhere and should be included for you and the family (you might have to negotiate the family part). Schooling doesn't factor in until later on, so I wouldn't bring it up.


----------



## rupeshmail

Thanks Saraswat. 

Can you also help me out with what (on an average) will be the expense for a family of 3 in Dubai. Please take into consideration the components like Utilities, gas, electricity, food expense, dining out once every week(medium hotel),internet, cable etc 

Can i have you email address?

Thanks.


----------



## challah

Hi All

I have a job interview as with emirate group as EK.07 Im not sure what this grade means and what type as salary I will receive..they advise me to say how much I expect but I havent reply yet..Please advise.

Challah


----------



## myyankees

challah said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have a job interview as with emirate group as EK.07 Im not sure what this grade means and what type as salary I will receive..they advise me to say how much I expect but I havent reply yet..Please advise.
> 
> Challah


Is it an IT position? When is your skype interview? Grade 07 is about 15K Dirhams including transport and accommodation... that is what I have heard.


----------



## xxxxxxxxLdrigg.93

Hi there, I'm 19 year old, female, single..
I am a qualified swimming teacher and have had two Skype interviews with a new fitness company that is currently being set up and should be open in September. 
The centre will be based in Jumeirah Beach area.

I haven't been told what my salary will be yet, that will be next time i speak with her. 
However she has said that accommodation and transport isn't included. 
She has said that my visa will be sorted by herself, I could be working 40-45 hours a week over 6 days. I'll get 21 days off a year and one trip home paid for..

What sort of salary should i expect or want to be able to live comfortably?

Many thanks


----------



## challah

Yes and it is Senior position, do you think it will make different if I have UK qualifications and citizenship and 5 years experience cause I have asked more than that and they have said if they can afford then they will come back and say but it has been a week since I replied and my interview this Sunday on 18th so may be they have agreed or they would come back and say NO or negotiate..Im not sure whats going on but I hope they will Skype me on Sunday...


----------



## myyankees

challah said:


> Yes and it is Senior position, do you think it will make different if I have UK qualifications and citizenship and 5 years experience cause I have asked more than that and they have said if they can afford then they will come back and say but it has been a week since I replied and my interview this Sunday on 18th so may be they have agreed or they would come back and say NO or negotiate..Im not sure whats going on but I hope they will Skype me on Sunday...


Well, just wait it out till Sunday, and see how it goes. Good luck, keep us posted.


----------



## challah

ok thanks but actually they said if they cant afford my xpectation..so this silecce mean is good answer or something else..lets see what they are going to say I will keep posting...


----------



## rupeshmail

Guys, 

Need your help urgently

I have declined the offer given to me by a Healthcare IT company in Dubai(As shown below).

They have replied back to me seeking my expectation. 

Now here is the issue. This company does not divide the package as components 

such as educational allowance, relocation allowance etc. All they have is 2 components ie Basic and House allowance. They said that what ever the amount is agreed upon will the divided into these 2 components and a formal offer will be prepared.

So my question is how much will be an ideal package in this case. Note that what ever the montly salary is, i need to cover up all my expense in that ex rent, education, utilities, airfare to hometown, transportation etc and yet should be able to save say 15K- 20K monthly.

What should i quote here. I have Close to 8 years of exp in Healthcare IT and married. Having a 10 months old kid. My wife wont be working. I am planning to rent a 2 BHK furnished apartment in or around Dubai Internet City (here is my office). I have also pasted below my previous posts for reference. 

Also they have agreed to provide medical insurance for me and my family. So what all stuff get covered in the company provided insurance. Any thought? 

Please Help.




####################################
Hi,

I have been offered the below package in Dubai. Will i survive? I am from India and working in Healthcare IT Sector. Please help.

Salary 22,000 AED	
Housing 5,000AED	
Transportation 2,000AED	
Phone - - - 
Air Ticket - - - 
Education - - - 

and USD$5,000 for incidentals.

Thanks.


Sorry. Here are the details.

I am married with a 10 months old kid. 

My wife is working currently but if i happen to move to Dubai she will not be working.

---- was part of the offer which i assume to be NIL.

Let me know if you need any other info.

Also if this seems to be less, then what would be an ideal qoute?

What other components should i ask for.? Please suggest.

Thanks,



Thanks Saraswat. 

Can you also help me out with what (on an average) will be the expense for a family of 3 in Dubai. Please take into consideration the components like Utilities, gas, electricity, food expense, dining out once every week(medium hotel),internet, cable etc 

Can i have you email address?

Thanks.


----------



## vantage

As regards medical cover, you'll to ask for a copy of the policy. Every company as a different policy, and many have tiered policies, dependent on seniority. Sad but true.


----------



## Gavos2013

*Standard Secondment Packages to Dubai*

I'm a 31 year old single male from Ireland and I have been offered a secondment to Dubai with my current employer. I will be having a discussion with our HR department shortly regarding the secondment package and I'm looking for some advice on what I should be negotiating for. I have been told that accommodation will be taken care of and international health insurance but what else should I be looking for. I am with the company for many years and I'm very happy with them but I just want to make sure I have a reasonable standard of life when I make the move. Our offices are based in internet city. Any advice on what package I should look for would be appreciated. Secondment to last 2-3 years


----------



## rupeshmail

Guys,

Any Updates here on my query above? Please help. Kind of Urgent.

Thanks.


----------



## myyankees

challah said:


> Yes and it is Senior position, do you think it will make different if I have UK qualifications and citizenship and 5 years experience cause I have asked more than that and they have said if they can afford then they will come back and say but it has been a week since I replied and my interview this Sunday on 18th so may be they have agreed or they would come back and say NO or negotiate..Im not sure whats going on but I hope they will Skype me on Sunday...


By the way, what does your status show as on www.emiratesgroupcareers.com ?


----------



## vantage

rupeshmail said:


> Guys,
> 
> Need your help urgently
> 
> I have declined the offer given to me by a Healthcare IT company in Dubai(As shown below).
> 
> They have replied back to me seeking my expectation.
> 
> Now here is the issue. This company does not divide the package as components
> 
> such as educational allowance, relocation allowance etc. All they have is 2 components ie Basic and House allowance. They said that what ever the amount is agreed upon will the divided into these 2 components and a formal offer will be prepared.
> 
> So my question is how much will be an ideal package in this case. Note that what ever the montly salary is, i need to cover up all my expense in that ex rent, education, utilities, airfare to hometown, transportation etc and yet should be able to save say 15K- 20K monthly.
> 
> What should i quote here. I have Close to 8 years of exp in Healthcare IT and married. Having a 10 months old kid. My wife wont be working. I am planning to rent a 2 BHK furnished apartment in or around Dubai Internet City (here is my office). I have also pasted below my previous posts for reference.
> 
> Also they have agreed to provide medical insurance for me and my family. So what all stuff get covered in the company provided insurance. Any thought?
> 
> Please Help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ####################################
> Hi,
> 
> I have been offered the below package in Dubai. Will i survive? I am from India and working in Healthcare IT Sector. Please help.
> 
> Salary 22,000 AED
> Housing 5,000AED
> Transportation 2,000AED
> Phone - - -
> Air Ticket - - -
> Education - - -
> 
> and USD$5,000 for incidentals.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Sorry. Here are the details.
> 
> I am married with a 10 months old kid.
> 
> My wife is working currently but if i happen to move to Dubai she will not be working.
> 
> ---- was part of the offer which i assume to be NIL.
> 
> Let me know if you need any other info.
> 
> Also if this seems to be less, then what would be an ideal qoute?
> 
> What other components should i ask for.? Please suggest.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Saraswat.
> 
> Can you also help me out with what (on an average) will be the expense for a family of 3 in Dubai. Please take into consideration the components like Utilities, gas, electricity, food expense, dining out once every week(medium hotel),internet, cable etc
> 
> Can i have you email address?
> 
> Thanks.


if you read this thread (and salary thread no.1, it will tell you the cost of living, including accommodation in all areas, + groceries, transport, DEWA, etc. Add your savings aspirations, and that is what you think you need. 
Ask for it, and if you don't get it, seriously consider your position.


----------



## parichay

Dear Friends,

I've received a job offer to move to Dubai and I seek your expert advice, If the following compensation look good for my qualification & experience? can I take care of my family with a quality life with this salary? I guess this way below the standard...can anyone please suggest an appropriate salary range to negotiate with the employer. I think they are testing the water . I'm currently enjoying top grade salary in india with 40% higher compensation package above the industry standard .
*
Experience:*
I'm a Lifescience sales & technology support expert with a Genetics PhD degree, MSc. in Biochemistry & 8+ years of sales/marketing/ product support experience with top brand global organisations. Working experience from India only. 



*Employer:* Reputed supplier of Biotechnology & Analytical instruments with HQ in Dubai.
My Role: Technical Product Manager to support sales team, Marketing & presentations, sales forecasting
My job offer include:

Base salary: 60,000 AED per year
Accomodation Allowance: 48000 AED per year
Car Allowance: 24000 AED per year
Travel allowance:12,000 AED per year
Health Insurance: included
Flyback to my home country : maximum of 1700 AED per year - paid at occurrence 
21 Days annual leave after 6 month probation

Bonus : upto 30,000 AED per annum

TOTAL: 174,000 AED per annum
Travel: Need to travel to MENA zone more than 50% time in a month.

With a monthly income of: 5000 + 4000 + 2000+1000 = 12000 AED, is this possible to have a good life and raise my family? I have one wife (she won't be working, No kid).




I would really appreciate your help if you can guide me with a reasonable salary range which i should accept to enjoy a quality life with some saving.

Thank you very much.

Kind regards.

Parichay Gupta


----------



## lordaragon

parichay said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I've received a job offer to move to Dubai and I seek your expert advice, If the following compensation look good for my qualification & experience? can I take care of my family with a quality life with this salary? I guess this way below the standard...can anyone please suggest an appropriate salary range to negotiate with the employer. I think they are testing the water . I'm currently enjoying top grade salary in india with 40% higher compensation package above the industry standard .
> 
> Experience:
> I'm a Lifescience sales & technology support expert with a Genetics PhD degree, MSc. in Biochemistry & 8+ years of sales/marketing/ product support experience with top brand global organisations. Working experience from India only.
> 
> Employer: Reputed supplier of Biotechnology & Analytical instruments with HQ in Dubai.
> My Role: Technical Product Manager to support sales team, Marketing & presentations, sales forecasting
> My job offer include:
> 
> Base salary: 60,000 AED per year
> Accomodation Allowance: 48000 AED per year
> Car Allowance: 24000 AED per year
> Travel allowance:12,000 AED per year
> Health Insurance: included
> Flyback to my home country : maximum of 1700 AED per year - paid at occurrence
> 21 Days annual leave after 6 month probation
> 
> Bonus : upto 30,000 AED per annum
> 
> TOTAL: 174,000 AED per annum
> Travel: Need to travel to MENA zone more than 50% time in a month.
> 
> With a monthly income of: 5000 + 4000 + 2000+1000 = 12000 AED, is this possible to have a good life and raise my family? I have one wife (she won't be working, No kid).
> 
> I would really appreciate your help if you can guide me with a reasonable salary range which i should accept to enjoy a quality life with some saving.
> 
> Thank you very much.
> 
> Kind regards.
> 
> Parichay Gupta


Ive known of junior level sales managers in the med device / life science distribution making about 15 - 18 k month. With your qualifications and experience, the offer seems way too low. If you're making 40% over industry standards in India, is this even higher than that pay in absolute terms?


----------



## vantage

parichay said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I've received a job offer to move to Dubai and I seek your expert advice, If the following compensation look good for my qualification & experience? can I take care of my family with a quality life with this salary? I guess this way below the standard...can anyone please suggest an appropriate salary range to negotiate with the employer. I think they are testing the water . I'm currently enjoying top grade salary in india with 40% higher compensation package above the industry standard .
> 
> Experience:
> I'm a Lifescience sales & technology support expert with a Genetics PhD degree, MSc. in Biochemistry & 8+ years of sales/marketing/ product support experience with top brand global organisations. Working experience from India only.
> 
> Employer: Reputed supplier of Biotechnology & Analytical instruments with HQ in Dubai.
> My Role: Technical Product Manager to support sales team, Marketing & presentations, sales forecasting
> My job offer include:
> 
> Base salary: 60,000 AED per year
> Accomodation Allowance: 48000 AED per year
> Car Allowance: 24000 AED per year
> Travel allowance:12,000 AED per year
> Health Insurance: included
> Flyback to my home country : maximum of 1700 AED per year - paid at occurrence
> 21 Days annual leave after 6 month probation
> 
> Bonus : upto 30,000 AED per annum
> 
> TOTAL: 174,000 AED per annum
> Travel: Need to travel to MENA zone more than 50% time in a month.
> 
> With a monthly income of: 5000 + 4000 + 2000+1000 = 12000 AED, is this possible to have a good life and raise my family? I have one wife (she won't be working, No kid).
> 
> I would really appreciate your help if you can guide me with a reasonable salary range which i should accept to enjoy a quality life with some saving.
> 
> Thank you very much.
> 
> Kind regards.
> 
> Parichay Gupta


Seems low.

Also, a very big mistake to include the bonus in your total package. The 30k is a maximum, probably unachievable.
Assume zero for your calculations.


----------



## Anon71744

*Senior Retail*

Hi all,

This is my first post.

I am an Irish, single male, 37yo, experienced senior retail exec - 15 years experience. Multi-site management/operations, general management is my forte.
I'm thinking about a move to UAE for 3/4 years to build savings rapidly.

Does anyone on here have any knowledge/experience of what I can expect to earn?

I have been through Part 1 of this thread but couldn't find relevant info.

Thanks in advance


----------



## stevieJ

Hi all,

I took a look at the cost calculator over at Casual Expat and while that says I would be fine, I wanted to get more responses from actual people living in Dubai.

I have almost 3 years experience in marketing and I have been offered the following:

15,000 AED all inclusive package
7,500 in Relocation allowance 
Dubai Healthcare scheme
1 Return flight per year
24 days holiday in first year, rising to 30 in second year

I am 25 years old and single. I am not looking to live an extravagant life. The position would be good for my career and I want to make sure this package would allow me to live comfortably (not having to worry too much about money) and to be able to save a little every month.

Is this doable?

I look forward to your replies.

Thanks.


----------



## challah

OH Well Interview did go well except last question in which I didnt manage to explain more but they asked me if I ma ready to have 3 days assessment in dubai..so I am hoping for the best...


----------



## jamesleahymma

Heya Guys, 

Hope all is well. 

I received an offer letter today that is somewhat lower than I'd anticipated - so I'd appreciate any advice with regards to negotiations. 

Offer as follows

Monthly 

Basic - 9600
Accommodation - 4800
Transport - 1600

Reimbursement of "reasonable" shipping costs.
Medical Insurance 
Initial flight & 1 flight on Annual Leave. 
Bonus Scheme after completion of year 1. 

So, it works out as 192000 UAE or £33420. 

I see a reasonable apartment in Dubai is 80000 to 95000, so this offer is far beyond reasonable. In addition, there are no flights or insurance for my wife. 

The job is Director of Operations for a new start up in the Coffee / Food industry. I have 15 years industry experience and 5 at senior level. 

I'm aware that negotiation is a part of life in UAE and I see this as no different. I was expecting closer to 300000 UAE. 

How far do you think things could swing in negotiations? Would aiming for 300000 be reasonable after an initial offer like this?


----------



## de Mexicaan

stevieJ said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I took a look at the cost calculator over at Casual Expat and while that says I would be fine, I wanted to get more responses from actual people living in Dubai.
> 
> I have almost 3 years experience in marketing and I have been offered the following:
> 
> 15,000 AED all inclusive package
> 7,500 in Relocation allowance
> Dubai Healthcare scheme
> 1 Return flight per year
> 24 days holiday in first year, rising to 30 in second year
> 
> I am 25 years old and single. I am not looking to live an extravagant life. The position would be good for my career and I want to make sure this package would allow me to live comfortably (not having to worry too much about money) and to be able to save a little every month.
> 
> Is this doable?
> 
> I look forward to your replies.
> 
> Thanks.


If you have a university degree in marketing i would say it is on the lower side. For a single person certainly doable but not great.


----------



## de Mexicaan

Ldrigg.93 said:


> Hi there, since my last post I have now been offered the job in Jumeriah, Dubai and would love to hear your views and advice.
> I am a single female 19 from the Essex, I'm currently a swimming teacher for a private swim school..
> In Dubai I will be working for L'Atelier Aqua fitness as an instructor. This is a new company who isn't open until mid September. They want me over in Dubai as soon as possible.
> 
> They have offered me....
> 10,000AED per month
> Flight from London to Dubai
> Accommodation for the first 2weeks
> A flight home every year
> Pay for my visa and health insurance
> 27 days off per year
> 
> I am looking to rent my own place either a studio or 1BR apartment, after reading many posts and threads I understand that it isn't the best money but any more advice would be appreciate.
> 
> Many thanks Lauren


You will have to find low priced housing, otherwise it is no fun.


----------



## dizzyizzy

jamesleahymma said:


> Heya Guys,
> 
> Hope all is well.
> 
> I received an offer letter today that is somewhat lower than I'd anticipated - so I'd appreciate any advice with regards to negotiations.
> 
> Offer as follows
> 
> Monthly
> 
> Basic - 9600
> Accommodation - 4800
> Transport - 1600
> 
> Reimbursement of "reasonable" shipping costs.
> Medical Insurance
> Initial flight & 1 flight on Annual Leave.
> Bonus Scheme after completion of year 1.
> 
> So, it works out as 192000 UAE or £33420.
> 
> I see a reasonable apartment in Dubai is 80000 to 95000, so this offer is far beyond reasonable. In addition, there are no flights or insurance for my wife.
> 
> The job is Director of Operations for a new start up in the Coffee / Food industry. I have 15 years industry experience and 5 at senior level.
> 
> I'm aware that negotiation is a part of life in UAE and I see this as no different. I was expecting closer to 300000 UAE.
> 
> How far do you think things could swing in negotiations? Would aiming for 300000 be reasonable after an initial offer like this?


That is way low for a director level, perhaps that industry pays less than others (I'm not familiar with it) bit still way low in my opinion. Try asking for the 300K, worse case they say no!


----------



## dizzyizzy

Ldrigg.93 said:


> Hi there, since my last post I have now been offered the job in Jumeriah, Dubai and would love to hear your views and advice.
> I am a single female 19 from the Essex, I'm currently a swimming teacher for a private swim school..
> In Dubai I will be working for L'Atelier Aqua fitness as an instructor. This is a new company who isn't open until mid September. They want me over in Dubai as soon as possible.
> 
> They have offered me....
> 10,000AED per month
> Flight from London to Dubai
> Accommodation for the first 2weeks
> A flight home every year
> Pay for my visa and health insurance
> 27 days off per year
> 
> I am looking to rent my own place either a studio or 1BR apartment, after reading many posts and threads I understand that it isn't the best money but any more advice would be appreciate.
> 
> Many thanks Lauren


Is on the low side but it will all depend on how well can you manage your expenses. Getting your own studio or 1bh may not be realistic though, but have a look at Dubizzle. Also I doubt you'll be able to save any money on that salary.


----------



## dizzyizzy

stevieJ said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I took a look at the cost calculator over at Casual Expat and while that says I would be fine, I wanted to get more responses from actual people living in Dubai.
> 
> I have almost 3 years experience in marketing and I have been offered the following:
> 
> 15,000 AED all inclusive package
> 7,500 in Relocation allowance
> Dubai Healthcare scheme
> 1 Return flight per year
> 24 days holiday in first year, rising to 30 in second year
> 
> I am 25 years old and single. I am not looking to live an extravagant life. The position would be good for my career and I want to make sure this package would allow me to live comfortably (not having to worry too much about money) and to be able to save a little every month.
> 
> Is this doable?
> 
> I look forward to your replies.
> 
> Thanks.


Looks ok for someone young like yourself with 3 years of experience. You may be able to save a little but it will all depend on how careful you are with your expenses. The only thing is you may want to ask them what exactly do they men by 'Dubai Healthcare scheme' . If this means they'll just get you a healthcare card then that only entitles you to emergency care at some public hospitals so you would have to make arrangements for private healthcare.


----------



## xxxxxxxxLdrigg.93

de Mexicaan said:


> You will have to find low priced housing, otherwise it is no fun.


Thank you for your feedback, should I ask for an extra 2000dhs as they aren't giving me a housing allowance?


----------



## xxxxxxxxLdrigg.93

dizzyizzy said:


> Is on the low side but it will all depend on how well can you manage your expenses. Getting your own studio or 1bh may not be realistic though, but have a look at Dubizzle. Also I doubt you'll be able to save any money on that salary.


Thank you for your reply. My employer has advised me to go into room sharing to start so I can save some money for my own place and know where I want to be. I'm looking in business Bay Area. 
As this is a new company that will be starting in September, I don't know ehether to ask for a little more?


----------



## vantage

Ldrigg.93 said:


> Thank you for your reply. My employer has advised me to go into room sharing to start so I can save some money for my own place and know where I want to be. I'm looking in business Bay Area.
> As this is a new company that will be starting in September, I don't know ehether to ask for a little more?


If you don't ask, you definitely will not get any more...
Doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## dizzyizzy

vantage said:


> If you don't ask, you definitely will not get any more...
> Doesn't hurt to ask.


Exactly. Worst case they say no.

And I agree that a flat share may be a more feasible option for you. Lots of western expats sharing flats, have a look in Dubizzle.


----------



## amandeep nijhawan

Hi bro ,
How much money an individual can earn while working as real estate agent with organisations like Better Homes , Coldwell Banker , Ken and Smith etc ?
Which is the best real estate broker of them to work with?
Thanks


----------



## ExArab

*Question about living allowance*

Hello everyone,

I have been exploring various options on how to land a job in Dubai and realized that the best market entry strategy would be to transfer internally through my firm. I work for one of the BIG 4 firms in their management consulting area and have started the transfer process. As part of this process, I know that the local firm will have to hire me and from what I understand, they may not exactly match my base pay here in the US due to the "we don't have income tax here in UAE" logic and that I get paid a lot for my role here. However, this may not be financially viable for me (considering that I still have to pay US taxes & I have a mortgage) unless they offer me a decent living allowance. 

So my question is if there is a general rule of thumb when companies offer a living allowance (specially if the base is being low-balled)? I have seen them to be 50% of base pay. What should I expect lets say if my base salary is a USD 100K (or AED equivalent), USD 50K?

I have been advised by a couple of colleagues who have worked in the Dubai firm on a similar transfer that I should aim for 110% of my base pay here - e.g. if I make USD 100K here then I should aim for a total package of USD 110K there. This is not great but its reasonable.

A little about myself. I have almost 10 years of consulting experience in process and operational improvement here in the US primarily focusing on the financial industry. It'll just be my wife and I moving over there. I am only looking be in a decent 2 (maybe 3) bedroom apartment close to downtown and I will probably end up getting a decent used car. I am not into much else in terms of spending. 

Thoughts?


----------



## de Mexicaan

ExArab said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have been exploring various options on how to land a job in Dubai and realized that the best market entry strategy would be to transfer internally through my firm. I work for one of the BIG 4 firms in their management consulting area and have started the transfer process. As part of this process, I know that the local firm will have to hire me and from what I understand, they may not exactly match my base pay here in the US due to the "we don't have income tax here in UAE" logic and that I get paid a lot for my role here. However, this may not be financially viable for me (considering that I still have to pay US taxes & I have a mortgage) unless they offer me a decent living allowance.
> 
> So my question is if there is a general rule of thumb when companies offer a living allowance (specially if the base is being low-balled)? I have seen them to be 50% of base pay. What should I expect lets say if my base salary is a USD 100K (or AED equivalent), USD 50K?
> 
> I have been advised by a couple of colleagues who have worked in the Dubai firm on a similar transfer that I should aim for 110% of my base pay here - e.g. if I make USD 100K here then I should aim for a total package of USD 110K there. This is not great but its reasonable.
> 
> A little about myself. I have almost 10 years of consulting experience in process and operational improvement here in the US primarily focusing on the financial industry. It'll just be my wife and I moving over there. I am only looking be in a decent 2 (maybe 3) bedroom apartment close to downtown and I will probably end up getting a decent used car. I am not into much else in terms of spending.
> 
> Thoughts?


I think that the advise of your colleagues is about right, you should probably even get a bit more. If they do not offer you that you have to start calculating an compare your total financial picture at home vs budget here. I believe that US citizens have to pay taxes abroad, so also take that into account.


----------



## ExArab

de Mexicaan said:


> I think that the advise of your colleagues is about right, you should probably even get a bit more. If they do not offer you that you have to start calculating an compare your total financial picture at home vs budget here. I believe that US citizens have to pay taxes abroad, so also take that into account.


Yes, we need to pay taxes on income over $97,600 to support our government so it can read my emails and listen to my phone calls


----------



## abbzia786

*Salary and Taxes for US citizens*

I am also in a negotiation phase. My question to some of the users would be - for example:
If salary is 95,000 USD, 30,000 USD in housing allowances, 20,000 in school allowances for children, comissions being seperate, then my tax liability for US citizens would be as follows:

Foreign earned income exclusion for 2013 is 97,600 USD based on the fact that I pass either the Bonafide residence test or Physical Presence test - So salary would be tax free
I also get some housing exclusions up to 57,000 for dubai which means no taxes on housing allowances
With my wife and my two children as dependents, I am sure i will get further tax breaks, 
So my thinking is that my tax liability would be very little, ie. whatever is the remaining amount left and on commissions
i know its not this simple but somebody share their thoughts.....the tax thing is driving me crazy


----------



## fcjb1970

abbzia786 said:


> I am also in a negotiation phase. My question to some of the users would be - for example:
> If salary is 95,000 USD, 30,000 USD in housing allowances, 20,000 in school allowances for children, comissions being seperate, then my tax liability for US citizens would be as follows:
> 
> Foreign earned income exclusion for 2013 is 97,600 USD based on the fact that I pass either the Bonafide residence test or Physical Presence test - So salary would be tax free
> I also get some housing exclusions up to 57,000 for dubai which means no taxes on housing allowances
> With my wife and my two children as dependents, I am sure i will get further tax breaks,
> So my thinking is that my tax liability would be very little, ie. whatever is the remaining amount left and on commissions
> i know its not this simple but somebody share their thoughts.....the tax thing is driving me crazy


It is lump sum, the breakdowns have nothing to do with anything from a USA tax perspective. You claim your entire foreign earnings as one total amount, if they were to give you housing instead of an allowance you would need to claim the value of that housing.

But it is far more complex than simply saying anything over $95,100 (2012 number) is going to be taxed. As you already noted there is a housing exclusion that can be added to that, which comes with a goofy calculation about how much of your actual expenditure can be deducted (this includes rent, utilities, and some other things if you want it to). I do not have kids, but I would think there is a way to claim some of the school fees just like some of these costs are deductible if you live in the USA. Also what about your house, will you be renting it? Something to also keep in mind is by not having a taxable income you will not be able to invest in IRA plans, so no money into a Roth while here

I found a good thing to do was use a tax software package and just start running through scenarios and see how the number start to look. I did a lot of research on IRS and other websites. It certainly may also be worth the investment to talk to a specialist.

And my standard disclaimer, I am not a tax expert.


----------



## fcjb1970

ExArab said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have been exploring various options on how to land a job in Dubai and realized that the best market entry strategy would be to transfer internally through my firm. I work for one of the BIG 4 firms in their management consulting area and have started the transfer process. As part of this process, I know that the local firm will have to hire me and from what I understand, they may not exactly match my base pay here in the US due to the "we don't have income tax here in UAE" logic and that I get paid a lot for my role here. However, this may not be financially viable for me (considering that I still have to pay US taxes & I have a mortgage) unless they offer me a decent living allowance.
> 
> So my question is if there is a general rule of thumb when companies offer a living allowance (specially if the base is being low-balled)? I have seen them to be 50% of base pay. What should I expect lets say if my base salary is a USD 100K (or AED equivalent), USD 50K?
> 
> I have been advised by a couple of colleagues who have worked in the Dubai firm on a similar transfer that I should aim for 110% of my base pay here - e.g. if I make USD 100K here then I should aim for a total package of USD 110K there. This is not great but its reasonable.
> 
> A little about myself. I have almost 10 years of consulting experience in process and operational improvement here in the US primarily focusing on the financial industry. It'll just be my wife and I moving over there. I am only looking be in a decent 2 (maybe 3) bedroom apartment close to downtown and I will probably end up getting a decent used car. I am not into much else in terms of spending.
> 
> Thoughts?


The reason that companies break salary into base salary and allowances is because they only pay End of Service Gratuity on the base salary. So the lower they keep the base salary the less they are required to pay when you leave. It has nothing to do with covering the costs of what they say it is for. Heck my first job had something called an Adjustment Allowance.

All that matters to you in the end is the lump sum. I don't like the idea of thinking in percentages, because what makes sense for a single guy may not for a family of four. My 'magic' equation is, I think that you should make the same gross and cover reasonable rent on top of that. I think as soon as companies start telling me that it is ok because I don't pay income tax it is a red flag. My tax liability has nothing to do with my value. Do they bill clients less based on their employees tax liability?

What are your goals for coming here? Is it to save money? If so then you need to only accept an offer that will allow you live the lifestyle you want and save an acceptable amount. A 2+ bed downtown is expensive, I personally would never spend that kind of money if my salary was $110K (mine is more and I still won't spend that kind of money on rent). Based on your screen name perhaps your have family reasons for wanting to live in this region, if that is the case than your salary requirements may be lower


----------



## zed_kid

Bloody hell, what is happening!? People are willing to leave a 1st world country for 10k dhs a month? Wtf, surely things are not that bad in UK.


----------



## vantage

zed_kid said:


> Bloody hell, what is happening!? People are willing to leave a 1st world country for 10k dhs a month? Wtf, surely things are not that bad in UK.


yes it's very low.

yes, the UK is totally f*cked!


----------



## zed_kid

I just find it amazing that people are willing to give up their lives back home to come here, work for minimum wage for a startup company in dodgy Dubai. Just keep your passports close and have enough money for a one way ticket home and be careful what you sign.


----------



## JonGard

zed_kid said:


> Bloody hell, what is happening!? People are willing to leave a 1st world country for 10k dhs a month? Wtf, surely things are not that bad in UK.


I left for half that (and accom) at first because despite having a good cv and great references, I couldn't get hired for a stupid amount of time at home after a company I worked for got sold.


----------



## vantage

zed_kid said:


> I just find it amazing that people are willing to give up their lives back home to come here, work for minimum wage for a startup company in dodgy Dubai. Just keep your passports close and have enough money for a one way ticket home and be careful what you sign.


i think the key here is "for a start-up company"

your chances of survival in a start-up or new branch office are far far lower than your chances in a well established business, regardless of your earnings on paper.


----------



## ExArab

fcjb1970 said:


> The reason that companies break salary into base salary and allowances is because they only pay End of Service Gratuity on the base salary. So the lower they keep the base salary the less they are required to pay when you leave. It has nothing to do with covering the costs of what they say it is for. Heck my first job had something called an Adjustment Allowance.
> 
> All that matters to you in the end is the lump sum. I don't like the idea of thinking in percentages, because what makes sense for a single guy may not for a family of four. My 'magic' equation is, I think that you should make the same gross and cover reasonable rent on top of that. I think as soon as companies start telling me that it is ok because I don't pay income tax it is a red flag. My tax liability has nothing to do with my value. Do they bill clients less based on their employees tax liability?
> 
> What are your goals for coming here? Is it to save money? If so then you need to only accept an offer that will allow you live the lifestyle you want and save an acceptable amount. A 2+ bed downtown is expensive, I personally would never spend that kind of money if my salary was $110K (mine is more and I still won't spend that kind of money on rent). Based on your screen name perhaps your have family reasons for wanting to live in this region, if that is the case than your salary requirements may be lower


FCJB1970, Thank you for the feedback. No, I don't have family in Dubai. The Ex is for Expat and the Arab is for being an expat in an Arab country . Yes, the goal is to save $$$ and I was just running a hypothetical set of numbers. Since my post, I have come across other posts on the forum from folks from the UK with similar background to me (less experienced though) who have made the move and their base was the same as in the UK and have roughly 40%-50% of base as rent so that gives me hope. 

I guess I will cross that bridge when I get there.


----------



## Listonbrown

*Assistant manager dubai*

Hi everyone,

I am currently looking at offers for a restaurant manager position with a high profile group.

Any idea of the type of realistic offers I should expect?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## vantage

Listonbrown said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am currently looking at offers for a restaurant manager position with a high profile group.
> 
> Any idea of the type of realistic offers I should expect?
> 
> Thanks,
> Matt


i think you've already asked this in the salaries thread.
That's where most of these questions go, and get answered (if we can - we dont always know the answer...)

so, what does 'high profile' mean?

high profile, because they have more restaurants than anyone else in the world? (McDonalds etc)

or

high profile because it is the best restaurant in the world? (3 Michelin stars etc)

i would imagine that the assistant managers of these two high profile options are paid rather differently..


----------



## Gavtek

If you're currently looking at the offers, then you should have an idea of the offers you should expect, because you're currently looking at them.


----------



## Listonbrown

vantage said:


> i think you've already asked this in the salaries thread.
> That's where most of these questions go, and get answered (if we can - we dont always know the answer...)
> 
> so, what does 'high profile' mean?
> 
> high profile, because they have more restaurants than anyone else in the world? (McDonalds etc)
> 
> or
> 
> high profile because it is the best restaurant in the world? (3 Michelin stars etc)
> 
> i would imagine that the assistant managers of these two high profile options are paid rather differently..


True. Sorry for the confusion. 3 Michelin stars.
Thanks again


----------



## Listonbrown

True. Sorry for the confusion. 3 Michelin stars
Thanks again


----------



## fcjb1970

ExArab said:


> FCJB1970, Thank you for the feedback. No, I don't have family in Dubai. The Ex is for Expat and the Arab is for being an expat in an Arab country . Yes, the goal is to save $$$ and I was just running a hypothetical set of numbers. Since my post, I have come across other posts on the forum from folks from the UK with similar background to me (less experienced though) who have made the move and their base was the same as in the UK and have roughly 40%-50% of base as rent so that gives me hope.
> 
> I guess I will cross that bridge when I get there.


If your goal is to save than you should put together some realistic numbers as to what makes it worthwhile. Do you need to save AED 5K pm or 15K pm. You have to factor in that you no longer get any 401K matching funds, and keep in mind that if something bad happens (you get laid off) you will not receive unemployment.

Figure out a realistic budget (not some dream budget that minimizes every expense and does not include the big ticket items and holidays that you will want). From there come up with a salary requirement. Then if the offer is less than that don't convince yourself that it will still be OK.

Good luck.


----------



## dizzyizzy

Listonbrown said:


> True. Sorry for the confusion. 3 Michelin stars
> Thanks again


I haven't seen a lot of info on restaurant manager jobs here so probably that's why you haven't got any responses. However I remember seeing someone posting a link or the name of a website with hospitality/catering/restaurant etc jobs (if you use the search function you should be able to find it), maybe you'll find more information that is specific to your industry there?


----------



## Hegde

*New job Offer from Dubai*

Hi,

I got an offer from one of the MNC for Dubai. 

They offered me AED 20,000/ month. 
i will be relocating there alone 1st, then my wife and 3 months old kid may be after 3 to 4 months of time.

I just wanted to know, is it a good salary for a HR person who is having 6years of experience? how much will be my living cost and how much i can save?

Employer is not providing accommodation. but they are covering medical insurance separately. 

Is it a good offer?


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim

Your biggest issue is the the cost of day care (and eventually schooling). How long are you planning to stay, and does your wife intend to work and use day care?


----------



## Hegde

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> Your biggest issue is the the cost of day care (and eventually schooling). How long are you planning to stay, and does your wife intend to work and use day care?


Baby is just 2 months old and there is no plan of staying more than 3years. 

Wife will not work and she will take care of the baby. so no need of day care.


----------



## Pr0PheT

Hi there I am new to this site and hopefully I can post a lot more in future.

I have received an offer to work as a junior manager in Dubai (analyst in transportation industry), however I feel that the offer is not really fair based on my calculations, perhaps someone here can shed some light on that here.

Firstly I'm a young bachelor, I will be living alone, I dont smoke and probably also wont drink. Also I don't expect to buy a car because I'll be looking for a place in Business Bay near the metro and working near the DIFC. I would like to be able to enjoy myself, live comfortably and also be able to save some money.

The offer (all p/a):

Base Salary 89,000 AED
Housing 36,000 AED
Transport 5,000 AED

Total 130,000 AED

so thats less than 11,000 AED p/m

Health insurance and move package covered by the company.

From what I've calculated

Housing/Apartment (business bay area) 1bed - 65,000 AED
Electricity, water, utilities etc - 18,000 AED
Internet,TV, Phone (land line) - 6,000 AED
Transport - 4,000 AED
Food - ??? (any ideas, I like fish, meat and fruit)
Social activites (cinema, sports, fishing, mtb) - ???

to me the offer seems a bit low also im not sure about food and the values I have chosen, any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## de Mexicaan

Pr0PheT said:


> Hi there I am new to this site and hopefully I can post a lot more in future.
> 
> I have received an offer to work as a junior manager in Dubai (analyst in transportation industry), however I feel that the offer is not really fair based on my calculations, perhaps someone here can shed some light on that here.
> 
> Firstly I'm a young bachelor, I will be living alone, I dont smoke and probably also wont drink. Also I don't expect to buy a car because I'll be looking for a place in Business Bay near the metro and working near the DIFC. I would like to be able to enjoy myself, live comfortably and also be able to save some money.
> 
> The offer (all p/a):
> 
> Base Salary 89,000 AED
> Housing 36,000 AED
> Transport 5,000 AED
> 
> Total 130,000 AED
> 
> so thats less than 11,000 AED p/m
> 
> Health insurance and move package covered by the company.
> 
> From what I've calculated
> 
> Housing/Apartment (business bay area) 1bed - 65,000 AED
> Electricity, water, utilities etc - 18,000 AED
> Internet,TV, Phone (land line) - 6,000 AED
> Transport - 4,000 AED
> Food - ??? (any ideas, I like fish, meat and fruit)
> Social activites (cinema, sports, fishing, mtb) - ???
> 
> to me the offer seems a bit low also im not sure about food and the values I have chosen, any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


You will easily spend the rest of your salary on food and social, and not save a penny.


----------



## Hegde

Hi,

I got an offer from one of the MNC for Dubai. 

They offered me AED 20,000/ month. 
i will be relocating there alone 1st, then my wife and 3 months old kid may be after 3 to 4 months of time.

I just wanted to know, is it a good salary for a HR person who is having 6years of experience? how much will be my living cost and how much i can save?

Employer is not providing accommodation. but they are covering medical insurance separately. 

My wife will not work and she will take care of the baby. So there will not be any baby sitting or day care required.

Also I dont have plan to stay there more than 3 years.

After considering this. is this a good salary? how much i will be able to save it?


----------



## dizzyizzy

Hegde said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got an offer from one of the MNC for Dubai.
> 
> They offered me AED 20,000/ month.
> i will be relocating there alone 1st, then my wife and 3 months old kid may be after 3 to 4 months of time.
> 
> I just wanted to know, is it a good salary for a HR person who is having 6years of experience? how much will be my living cost and how much i can save?
> 
> Employer is not providing accommodation. but they are covering medical insurance separately.
> 
> My wife will not work and she will take care of the baby. So there will not be any baby sitting or day care required.
> 
> Also I dont have plan to stay there more than 3 years.
> 
> After considering this. is this a good salary? how much i will be able to save it?


Nobody can tell you how much will you be able to save  this will be entirely up to you. You need to make a budget and then you'll be able to decide for yourself. Rents info in Diubizzle and rest (cars utilities food etc) info is all over the forum, you just need to search for it.


----------



## Hegde

20k AED per month is a descent salary? or very low?


----------



## JonGard

de Mexicaan said:


> You will easily spend the rest of your salary on food and social, and not save a penny.


That should just be a stock reply to everyone


----------



## kunjila

*Dubai equivalent of 85k US salary*

Hi,
I’m in early stage of negotiating transfer to my company’s Dubai office and so far I know that I can expect ‘equivalent of 85k US salary’. 
Any idea what would be equivalent of 85k gross US salary in Dubai terms? Basically, how much should the package be so that one would have same lifestyle in Dubai as the one receiving 85k in US? What about net/gross issue? 
I realize this might be too vague, but it’s all info that I have thus far.
Thanks


----------



## vantage

kunjila said:


> Hi,
> I&#146;m in early stage of negotiating transfer to my company&#146;s Dubai office and so far I know that I can expect &#145;equivalent of 85k US salary&#146;.
> Any idea what would be equivalent of 85k gross US salary in Dubai terms? Basically, how much should the package be so that one would have same lifestyle in Dubai as the one receiving 85k in US? What about net/gross issue?
> I realize this might be too vague, but it&#146;s all info that I have thus far.
> Thanks


You do have more info.
Single? Married? Children? Lifestyle?


----------



## JonGard

kunjila said:


> Any idea what would be equivalent of 85k gross US salary in Dubai terms? Basically, how much should the package be so that one would have same lifestyle in Dubai as the one receiving 85k in US? What about net/gross issue?


You need to work out what you take home in the US from your gross figure.

Then you need to work out how that'd compare to the UAE. For this you need XE - The World's Favorite Currency and Foreign Exchange Site

Then YOU need to decide if it's comparable. The cost of living after accomodation can be quite low here, BUT DEPENDS ON THE LIFESTYLE YOU WANT TO LIVE.


----------



## kunjila

Hi 
Thanks for responding. This was my first post so it’s very encouraging to receive fast reply.

I am married and we have a 2 year old daughter.
Lifestyle: one car, dining out 2 times per month, occasional weekend trips. 
No need for nanny since wife works freelance from home.

Offer which I will receive will be pretty much non-negotiable (company policy), but now I am trying to figure out how much it will be. Only thing I know is that it will be equivalent of 85k in US.
Probably company uses Mercer's rankings or something similar. So basically, what is the ratio between major US city (San Francisco) and Dubai ? Anyone with experience who was offered 'same' salary in Dubai as he had in US? What was ' the ratio' ?

After consulting variety of sources, my estimate is that Dubai salary should be 5-10 % higher? Any different opinions?


----------



## ExArab

*Dealing in hypotheticals*

I don't normally deal in hypothetical's but when I do, its to do with my potential package in UAE (this is a reference to the "Most Interesting Man in the World" commercial here in the US). 

I am hopefully close to a point where I will have to ask this question so might as well ask now. So here are the hypothetical numbers.

Base salary here in the US: $125000 (AED 459125)
Lets say the bonus can range from 10K-20K a year but I am not even counting that for now

Assuming that I get offered an exact conversion of what I make here in the US (not my ideal scenario but possible) and lets say the break down is as follows.

Base pay per year in Dubai: AED 312,205 (USD 85,000)
Living/housing allowance: AED 146,920 (USD 40,000)
Lets say that return airfare is outside of this number

Its just my wife and me and she also plans to find work when she gets here (With 2 masters degrees from the US, I am sure she can grab something that'll pay her at least $40K-50K a year) but she is not in the numbers equation for now.
Anyways, when I looked for rentals in a decent spot in downtown on Dubizzle, I can relatively easily find places that are within my living allowance listed above. This would include the rental fee (5%?)

Now we come to the other part. Lets say, I spend USD $2500 a month on bills, utilities, food and a little bit of going out, it'll come out to $30000 a year. Definitely less than what I spend here in the Washington DC metro area.

Lets move on to the car. Lets say for the first year I spend USD $25,000 on a car (used or rental) and fuel. This takes it to USD $55,000 which still leaves me USD $30,000 at the end of the year (Savings eace. This of course is with a fairly certain assumption that I will not be paying US taxes due to a combination of the foreign income exclusion and the housing exclusion.

Are my numbers way off? Appreciate some candidate feedback.


----------



## vantage

bella2saint said:


> /snip


I think this is your 20th identical post or so?
WE GET THE MESSAGE!
You're a teenager with forum OCD.


----------



## fcjb1970

ExArab said:


> I don't normally deal in hypothetical's but when I do, its to do with my potential package in UAE (this is a reference to the "Most Interesting Man in the World" commercial here in the US).
> 
> I am hopefully close to a point where I will have to ask this question so might as well ask now. So here are the hypothetical numbers.
> 
> Base salary here in the US: $125000 (AED 459125)
> Lets say the bonus can range from 10K-20K a year but I am not even counting that for now
> 
> Assuming that I get offered an exact conversion of what I make here in the US (not my ideal scenario but possible) and lets say the break down is as follows.
> 
> Base pay per year in Dubai: AED 312,205 (USD 85,000)
> Living/housing allowance: AED 146,920 (USD 40,000)
> Lets say that return airfare is outside of this number
> 
> Its just my wife and me and she also plans to find work when she gets here (With 2 masters degrees from the US, I am sure she can grab something that'll pay her at least $40K-50K a year) but she is not in the numbers equation for now.
> Anyways, when I looked for rentals in a decent spot in downtown on Dubizzle, I can relatively easily find places that are within my living allowance listed above. This would include the rental fee (5%?)
> 
> Now we come to the other part. Lets say, I spend USD $2500 a month on bills, utilities, food and a little bit of going out, it'll come out to $30000 a year. Definitely less than what I spend here in the Washington DC metro area.
> 
> Lets move on to the car. Lets say for the first year I spend USD $25,000 on a car (used or rental) and fuel. This takes it to USD $55,000 which still leaves me USD $30,000 at the end of the year (Savings eace. This of course is with a fairly certain assumption that I will not be paying US taxes due to a combination of the foreign income exclusion and the housing exclusion.
> 
> Are my numbers way off? Appreciate some candidate feedback.


Number one start thinking all in AED. It is hard to comment on budgets when you have to convert all your numbers.

Again that breakdown does not mean anything except from the perspective of payout when you leave. I cannot imagine why you would want to pay in the range of 30% of your salary on rent for just you and your wife.

Do I think you could save $30K in a year if you had that package. Yes, I think it is possible, you can live very comfortable and still save that amount. If you want to drive a Merc, live in a stylish 2 bedroom place, go out for dinner and drinks and hit brunches regularly than I would say you won't hit those targets.


----------



## matt87

Hey guys,

New to this thread and hope I'll be able to get some advice here.

I'm 26 years old, single and would be coming alone. The job I'm interviewing for is in the shipping industry, where I have about 5 years experience. 

I have been discussing the position via a headhunter who mentioned the company's budget was AED 10-12,000 per month + housing/car etc. on top. He did however benchmark me to around AED 20,000 maybe more. Benchmarking from internet research puts me at 15-25,000 per month (huge spread, I know).

My current salary in Denmark is just over AED 20,000 gross per month (and we have taxes that make you go teary-eyed here)

I've been looking over this forum for possible budgets and have come up with this so far:

Food: 2,000 per month
TV/Internet/Phone: 1,000 per month (though should be covered by company)
Cleaning: 500 per month
Utilities: 500 per month
Savings: 3,000 per month
Clothing: 1,500 per month
----------------------------------------------
Total 8,500 per month

The question then becomes how much should I ask for in accommodation and car allowance.

The company's office is on Sheikh Zayed road. Ideally I am looking for a 1 bedroom apartment not too far away. and in a decent area. From what I can gather, I should budget 50,000-80,000 per year for this.

The car is the tricky part. If I were to drive one of those cheap white toyota's I see all over the place, I reckon it would cost me 3,000 per month. What's the next level after that? I would probably add some out of pocket to get a slightly better car.

Am I being realistic here? If so, I reckon the package I should be looking for to live comfortably is something alone the lines of:

Salary: 13,500+
Housing: 6.000+
Car: 3,000+
+ annual home leave
+ medical insurance

I.e. my "breaking point" for minimum gross salary should be AED 22,500 per month, and my market value should be closer to 29,000 per month.

Thanks very much for any feedback.


----------



## vantage

matt87 said:


> Food: 2,000 per month more than enough for a single chap! maybe 1,500? that said, are you including going out / drinking / lunch at work etc?
> TV/Internet/Phone: 1,000 per month wow! that's a fairly comprehensive full on package! yes, if the company is paying. maybe go 500 if you're paying
> Cleaning: 500 per month between that and zero, depending on what you can manage yourself, if you are planning to save....assume around 30aed / hour for cleaning, so you'd get 4 hours a week for 500. For a one-bed apartment, that's a lot of cleaning!
> Utilities: 500 per month i do not have experience of apartment utility costs
> Savings: 3,000 per month
> Clothing: 1,500 per month if that's your thing! that's about 50% of my annual budget!
> Municipality Housing 'fee' - 5% of rental income - 350 per month for 80,000 rent
> ----------------------------------------------
> Total 8,500 per month
> 
> .


comments above

allowances tend to be related in value to the salary level.
I can't see them offering you more than 3,000 for transportation. Chances are it will be nearer 2,000
Assume they'll hit you with a lower housing allowance too.
any offer they make will be a first pass, so you should at least go back with a counter-offer.


----------



## Naomi_16

*Relocation Allowance?*

Hi - 

We have an offer for a position in Dubai, however there is currrently no relocation as part of that deal. Just wondering what people generally get offered for relocation, or re-establishment? 

We prob will not ship our things, but rather set ourselves up over there. We are a married couple with 3 young children (5 years, 3 years, 8 weeks). 

Just looking for a rough idea of how much setting us up furniture wise would cost.

Thanks!


----------



## matt87

vantage said:


> comments above
> 
> allowances tend to be related in value to the salary level.
> I can't see them offering you more than 3,000 for transportation. Chances are it will be nearer 2,000
> Assume they'll hit you with a lower housing allowance too.
> any offer they make will be a first pass, so you should at least go back with a counter-offer.


Thanks for the quick reply vantage.

Actually I put 2,000 because I've seen others put 1,500 and I tend to go out a lot for dinner, so I bumped it up. I have not included drinking here, of which there will probably be a fair share if all goes well!

Regarding the cleaning, I saw it was 35 per hour in another thread with a minimum of 4 hours, thus cleaning 3-4 times a month on average is 420-560.

Clothing; I lost 30kg recently and need to buy new stuff 

Had another chat with the headhunter earlier and he said the company would be providing apartment and car. Sounded like they already had both leased, though am not sure if this is the custom.

If that is the case, I should have no worries at all, and plenty of $$ left to save.


----------



## zed_kid

matt87 said:


> Had another chat with the headhunter earlier and he said the company would be providing apartment and car. Sounded like they already had both leased, though am not sure if this is the custom.
> 
> If that is the case, I should have no worries at all, and plenty of $$ left to save.


Be careful here, you could get stuck in a apartment sharing situation, and I’m 99% sure you’ll get a yaris or a tiida as a car.


----------



## matt87

zed_kid said:


> Be careful here, you could get stuck in a apartment sharing situation, and I’m 99% sure you’ll get a yaris or a tiida as a car.


I looked up apartment prices on dubizzle, but couldn't find a source for car leasing in any of the stickies. Do you have a good link?


----------



## zed_kid

I don’t have a link and I don’t rent a car but I think a yaris is about 1.5k, a kia optima is 2.5k and something like a Nissan pathfinder 4x4 is close to 4k.


----------



## saraswat

matt87 said:


> I looked up apartment prices on dubizzle, but couldn't find a source for car leasing in any of the stickies. Do you have a good link?


These threads have good info:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ai/148798-monthly-car-rental-prices-here.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...-living-dubai/164422-opinion-getting-car.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...-dubai/156684-rental-car-recommendations.html


----------



## lordaragon

saraswat said:


> These threads have good info:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/148798-monthly-car-rental-prices-here.html
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/164422-opinion-getting-car.html
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/156684-rental-car-recommendations.html


You beat me to posting the link saraswat, took me a tad bit longer since I was trying to fish it out on my phone...


----------



## de Mexicaan

Naomi_16 said:


> Hi -
> 
> We have an offer for a position in Dubai, however there is currrently no relocation as part of that deal. Just wondering what people generally get offered for relocation, or re-establishment?
> 
> We prob will not ship our things, but rather set ourselves up over there. We are a married couple with 3 young children (5 years, 3 years, 8 weeks).
> 
> Just looking for a rough idea of how much setting us up furniture wise would cost.
> 
> Thanks!


A month of basic salary extra for setlling in is more or less standard I think.


----------



## ExArab

fcjb1970 said:


> Number one start thinking all in AED. It is hard to comment on budgets when you have to convert all your numbers.
> 
> Again that breakdown does not mean anything except from the perspective of payout when you leave. I cannot imagine why you would want to pay in the range of 30% of your salary on rent for just you and your wife.
> 
> Do I think you could save $30K in a year if you had that package. Yes, I think it is possible, you can live very comfortable and still save that amount. If you want to drive a Merc, live in a stylish 2 bedroom place, go out for dinner and drinks and hit brunches regularly than I would say you won't hit those targets.


I have taken a stab at coming up with numbers in AED on a monthly and yearly basis assuming that rent can be taken as a yearly expense (even though you may pay in 2 or 4 payments). Items with an asterisk are considered a one time expense. The numbers for the car are based on buying it and includes the down payment and the potential monthly payments. I have attached my little spreadsheet as a.jpg attachment. I promise there are no viruses :fingerscrossed:

As stated earlier, some of these expenses assume a one time charge like rent and furnishing the apartment (my rent estimate includes the 5% charge for that random fee). This is built around 2 people living a decent lifestyle (wife and I). My plan is to be initially in Dubai for 2 years and then think extension based on that experience. For those first two years, I have no plans on getting an expensive car or renting a villa. I don't spend much on drinks and prefer to eat at home.

Lastly, this is based on a package expectation of 460,000 AED yearly (38,333 AED monthly). This is inclusive of base and living allowance but leaving aside the bonus and end of service gratuity). My breakdown for base versus living allowance assumes that my base would be AED 312,205 (yearly) and my living allowance would be AED 146,920 (yearly).

Please review and let me know if I missed anything major in terms of expenses. 

Feedback is welcome and appreciated.


----------



## jamesleahymma

Ola boys and girls,

I received an offer from a company last week that was some way below what I was expecting. 

I was expecting 300k and was offered 216k. I spoke to the recruitment officer who said she'd speak to the investors and get back to me. This was 6 days ago which seems like a long time ago for me now, is this normal? 

6 days in between offer and counter offer seems like a long time. Its a new start up so there is a lot of work for them to do - but even so.... 6 days is a long, nervous wait. 

Is this a common tactic with negotiating salaries in Dubai? 

Negotiation is something I've never had to do here in the UK. 


Any advice or opinions welcome. 


Thanks expats.


----------



## de Mexicaan

ExArab said:


> I have taken a stab at coming up with numbers in AED on a monthly and yearly basis assuming that rent can be taken as a yearly expense (even though you may pay in 2 or 4 payments). Items with an asterisk are considered a one time expense. The numbers for the car are based on buying it and includes the down payment and the potential monthly payments. I have attached my little spreadsheet as a.jpg attachment. I promise there are no viruses :fingerscrossed:
> 
> As stated earlier, some of these expenses assume a one time charge like rent and furnishing the apartment (my rent estimate includes the 5% charge for that random fee). This is built around 2 people living a decent lifestyle (wife and I). My plan is to be initially in Dubai for 2 years and then think extension based on that experience. For those first two years, I have no plans on getting an expensive car or renting a villa. I don't spend much on drinks and prefer to eat at home.
> 
> Lastly, this is based on a package expectation of 460,000 AED yearly (38,333 AED monthly). This is inclusive of base and living allowance but leaving aside the bonus and end of service gratuity). My breakdown for base versus living allowance assumes that my base would be AED 312205 (yearly) and my living allowance would be AED 146920 (yearly).
> 
> Please review and let me know if I missed anything major in terms of expenses.
> 
> Feedback is welcome and appreciated.


I don't think you missed major expenses, as you don't have children. You seem to be conservative on clothes, they are not really cheap here. If you already take the 5% rent fee in your apartment budget, you will probably spend less on DEWA. on the other hand you may have to include chiller charges, depending on the location you will chose to live.


----------



## ExArab

de Mexicaan said:


> You seem to be conservative on clothes, they are not really cheap here. If you already take the 5% rent fee in your apartment budget, you will probably spend less on DEWA.


Thank you for that feedback. The clothes piece was only for me. Ideally, I will ship them somehow via Amazon. US is the Mecca for shopping as far as I am concerned. If my wife wants to buy even more than she has then she'll have to get a job


----------



## Asdfgh

matt87 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> New to this thread and hope I'll be able to get some advice here.
> 
> I'm 26 years old, single and would be coming alone. The job I'm interviewing for is in the shipping industry, where I have about 5 years experience.
> 
> I have been discussing the position via a headhunter who mentioned the company's budget was AED 10-12,000 per month + housing/car etc. on top. He did however benchmark me to around AED 20,000 maybe more. Benchmarking from internet research puts me at 15-25,000 per month (huge spread, I know).
> 
> My current salary in Denmark is just over AED 20,000 gross per month (and we have taxes that make you go teary-eyed here)
> 
> I've been looking over this forum for possible budgets and have come up with this so far:
> 
> Food: 2,000 per month
> TV/Internet/Phone: 1,000 per month (though should be covered by company)
> Cleaning: 500 per month
> Utilities: 500 per month
> Savings: 3,000 per month
> Clothing: 1,500 per month
> ----------------------------------------------
> Total 8,500 per month
> 
> The question then becomes how much should I ask for in accommodation and car allowance.
> 
> The company's office is on Sheikh Zayed road. Ideally I am looking for a 1 bedroom apartment not too far away. and in a decent area. From what I can gather, I should budget 50,000-80,000 per year for this.
> 
> The car is the tricky part. If I were to drive one of those cheap white toyota's I see all over the place, I reckon it would cost me 3,000 per month. What's the next level after that? I would probably add some out of pocket to get a slightly better car.
> 
> Am I being realistic here? If so, I reckon the package I should be looking for to live comfortably is something alone the lines of:
> 
> Salary: 13,500+
> Housing: 6.000+
> Car: 3,000+
> + annual home leave
> + medical insurance
> 
> I.e. my "breaking point" for minimum gross salary should be AED 22,500 per month, and my market value should be closer to 29,000 per month.
> 
> Thanks very much for any feedback.



Depends on what position you are joining as. I have enough experience in the shipping industry to give you a benchmark basis the position.


----------



## matt87

Asdfgh said:


> Depends on what position you are joining as. I have enough experience in the shipping industry to give you a benchmark basis the position.


Thanks.

It would be a chartering position, title would be chartering manager but no responsibilities for subordinates or anything like that.


----------



## fcjb1970

ExArab said:


> Thank you for that feedback. The clothes piece was only for me. Ideally, I will ship them somehow via Amazon. US is the Mecca for shopping as far as I am concerned. If my wife wants to buy even more than she has then she'll have to get a job


I think your numbers are realistic, and actually maybe in overestimates (which is good) for what you are considering. The thing that is missing, and it seems everyone does this, is what about big ticket items. I assume you will want to take some holidays while here, and maybe some long weekends to the other coast. Also those things like phones, maybe a new computer or iPad, a TV, etc. (you get the picture). Also what about normal weekend entertainment, dinner and a movie will easily set you back AED 300+ (without wine, in a good restaurant nothing fancy). Ski Dubai for two people AED 400...

And if you plan on shipping from the USA, this is also a substantial cost


----------



## freewill

Hi, 

I am an Indian Male, MBA HR with 7 yrs experience in Human Resource sector (3yrs in Recruitment, 2.5 yrs in Generalist and 1.5 in SAP HR consulting) working with Indian MNC(Wipro Ltd) arriving Dubai end of Oct looking for a HR sector jobs. I currently draw 4lak per annum, have a 8lak per annum offer in hand, I am cutting short my notice period for a month to visit Dubai for a Job search. 

May I know what would an ideal package I should ask for, as per my research I was told 15k-18k AED+benefits is the package given in MNC's in Dubai and if not it could be between 12k-15k AED+benifits for Non MNC's. 

Is the above salary package information would be true. Please share your opnion. 

Saraswat / Lordaragon / Asdfgh plz throw some light. 

thx


----------



## ExArab

fcjb1970 said:


> I think your numbers are realistic, and actually maybe in overestimates (which is good) for what you are considering. The thing that is missing, and it seems everyone does this, is what about big ticket items. I assume you will want to take some holidays while here, and maybe some long weekends to the other coast. Also those things like phones, maybe a new computer or iPad, a TV, etc. (you get the picture). Also what about normal weekend entertainment, dinner and a movie will easily set you back AED 300+ (without wine, in a good restaurant nothing fancy). Ski Dubai for two people AED 400...
> 
> And if you plan on shipping from the USA, this is also a substantial cost


Good call on discretionary spending. Even if I take out an additional 36000 AED for the year for those expenses, I still see myself saving a decent chunk at the end of the year (of course with the assumption that I am not paying anything to uncle Sam).


----------



## lordaragon

freewill said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am an Indian Male, MBA HR with 7 yrs experience in Human Resource sector (3yrs in Recruitment, 2.5 yrs in Generalist and 1.5 in SAP HR consulting) working with Indian MNC(Wipro Ltd) arriving Dubai end of Oct looking for a HR sector jobs. I currently draw 4lak per annum, have a 8lak per annum offer in hand, I am cutting short my notice period for a month to visit Dubai for a Job search.
> 
> May I know what would an ideal package I should ask for, as per my research I was told 15k-18k AED+benefits is the package given in MNC's in Dubai and if not it could be between 12k-15k AED+benifits for Non MNC's.
> 
> Is the above salary package information would be true. Please share your opnion.
> 
> Saraswat / Lordaragon / Asdfgh plz throw some light.
> 
> thx


Sorry freewill, don't think I'll be of much help.. I'm very much a newbie here, and although I've known a few people in the HR, they've all been into relatively junior positions, and as such, their pay I know of hasn't been great, oftentimes, lower than the 12 - 15 + benefits you mentioned. Do a search of the salaries threads Part 1 and 2, you'd find quite a few helpful pointers tossed up.. 

Also, check if any of the attached salary guides are of help.. 

Cheers...


----------



## saraswat

freewill said:


> Saraswat / Lordaragon / Asdfgh plz throw some light.
> 
> thx


I'll come back to this later tonight or tomorrow and give you a detailed/relevant response, on a tablet right now, not the best tool for the job  ...


----------



## Asdfgh

freewill said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am an Indian Male, MBA HR with 7 yrs experience in Human Resource sector (3yrs in Recruitment, 2.5 yrs in Generalist and 1.5 in SAP HR consulting) working with Indian MNC(Wipro Ltd) arriving Dubai end of Oct looking for a HR sector jobs. I currently draw 4lak per annum, have a 8lak per annum offer in hand, I am cutting short my notice period for a month to visit Dubai for a Job search.
> 
> May I know what would an ideal package I should ask for, as per my research I was told 15k-18k AED+benefits is the package given in MNC's in Dubai and if not it could be between 12k-15k AED+benifits for Non MNC's.
> 
> Is the above salary package information would be true. Please share your opnion.
> 
> Saraswat / Lordaragon / Asdfgh plz throw some light.
> 
> thx


Hi, sorry don't have too much information on HR. Saraswat might be able to help. 

Cheers


----------



## npksaravanan

*Salary Offered - Suggestions please*

First let me introduce myself. I am an Oracle Apps DBA currently working in Bangalore with 10+ years of Work Experience and 9+ years of Relevant experience as an Oracle Apps DBA. I got an offer in Abudhabi, UAE with the below conditions and also I am planning to move along with my Family. About my family, Wife is a home maker, daughter is studying nursery in Bangalore and a son of 10 months old. Please note, I need to take care of Family Expenses, Accommodation, Transport, Schooling expenses, Medical Expenses and etc., Please provide your suggestions if I can live a decent life with my family in this salary. 

Email from the Employer:

"As discussed, Please confirm for the salary of 15,000 AED/Month(All Inclusive – Consultant has to take care of his own Food, accommodation and internal transportation) + Medical for Self + Annual Paid Leave of 22 Paid Working days leave after 12 months of active service. "


----------



## saraswat

No what they are offering you is not enough ! Not only is it not enough for you to support your family, it is not enough on the basis of your experience and credentials. 

Your current location says Bangalore but then the expat in flag is Australia, kinda confusing, in any case stay where ever you are, unless a better offer comes along. Maybe not what you wanted to here, but it's the truth of the matter.


----------



## Asdfgh

matt87 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> It would be a chartering position, title would be chartering manager but no responsibilities for subordinates or anything like that.


18k to 25k per month will be a benchmark if you on a local package. Depends on company. Maersk on an expat package may work out higher.


----------



## npksaravanan

Thanks for your quick reply. 

Sorry, I was created my profile wrongly under Australia, but I am actually from India. I need to know if that salary does not meet the living requirements, then what should be the salary I need to ask them?


----------



## haibinhle

From my point of view with your experiences and technical skills, you should ask for
- 20k AED/month basis Salary
- 70k-100k AED/year for housing (You need at least 2-Bedroom Apartment or a villa if you wish). Take a look at dubizzle.com to have some information about the rent in different area of the emerate.
- 30k-50k AED/year for your school fees or maybe a bigger budget 
- Medical Inssurance for self and family + Annual tickets return home for self and family.
This is what I see for a job that requires your experiences and technical skills. It would vary from company to company based on their size and their market.

Good luck


----------



## rikriki

freewill said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am an Indian Male, MBA HR with 7 yrs experience in Human Resource sector (3yrs in Recruitment, 2.5 yrs in Generalist and 1.5 in SAP HR consulting) working with Indian MNC(Wipro Ltd) arriving Dubai end of Oct looking for a HR sector jobs. I currently draw 4lak per annum, have a 8lak per annum offer in hand, I am cutting short my notice period for a month to visit Dubai for a Job search.
> 
> May I know what would an ideal package I should ask for, as per my research I was told 15k-18k AED+benefits is the package given in MNC's in Dubai and if not it could be between 12k-15k AED+benifits for Non MNC's.
> 
> Is the above salary package information would be true. Please share your opnion.
> 
> Saraswat / Lordaragon / Asdfgh plz throw some light.
> 
> thx


15k-18k AED is not bad, just make sure that accommodation is already provided by them as rental in dxb is expensive.


----------



## Marinos

*Dubai Initial Offer*

Hi all

Im in early discussions of a package that will land us in Dubai and would appreciate an opinion 

Family of 4 
2 Children aged 12 and 14

Presently working as an IT director in the Netherlands 
offer presented is Regional Director for a Storage and compute Company in Dubai



OTE 550950 (80% Fixed / 20% at risk)
Housing allowance 128555
School 91825 (both Children)
Car Allowance 26446
Health full covered


Annual return tickets for complete Family


Thanks in advance for taking the time to reply


----------



## TallyHo

Very odd numbers. 550,950 = 45,912/month. Salary offers are usually rounded up. 

Same with the housing allowance. 128,555 for a housing allowance compared to 125,000 or 130,000? 

Or is your salary offer tied to the exchange rate with the Euro?

Anyway, even if you discount 20% off the base 550,950, (I'm assuming the other 20% is the bonus?) you're left with a salary of 440,760 or 36,730 per month (salaries are quoted by the month in Dubai). 

Your housing allowance is on the low side and you'll probably want to top up on it from your base salary. You can find a decent villa in Mirdiff for 130K but if you want a slightly 'nicer' area such as Arabian Ranches you'll probably want to spend an extra 50K for rent. 

The school fees are acceptable for two children but you will need to pay extra from your base salary if you want them at reputable secondary schools. 65K per child is about typical for a 'good' secondary school in Dubai. 

All in all, your offer is fine but you will need to pay extra housing and schooling expenses on top of what's offered to you. But you will still have a pleasant life.




Marinos said:


> Hi all
> 
> Im in early discussions of a package that will land us in Dubai and would appreciate an opinion
> 
> Family of 4
> 2 Children aged 12 and 14
> 
> Presently working as an IT director in the Netherlands
> offer presented is Regional Director for a Storage and compute Company in Dubai
> 
> 
> 
> OTE 550950 (80% Fixed / 20% at risk)
> Housing allowance 128555
> School 91825 (both Children)
> Car Allowance 26446
> Health full covered
> 
> 
> Annual return tickets for complete Family
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for taking the time to reply


----------



## Marinos

TallyHo 

Thanks for the reply

The amounts are based on USD hence the strange numbers
correct regarding the 20%

I figured the housing was a bit low, and will be asking to move it to 180K ish as the Ranches seems to be high on my wifes requirements

School not to worried about as the Boys are homed schooled

do you feel the car allowance is sufficiant for a Car and Fuel or should I be seeking a fuel allowance




Thanks again


----------



## vantage

Marinos said:


> TallyHo
> 
> Thanks for the reply
> 
> The amounts are based on USD hence the strange numbers
> correct regarding the 20%
> 
> I figured the housing was a bit low, and will be asking to move it to 180K ish as the Ranches seems to be high on my wifes requirements
> 
> School not to worried about as the Boys are homed schooled
> 
> do you feel the car allowance is sufficiant for a Car and Fuel or should I be seeking a fuel allowance
> 
> Thanks again


You have a car at home right? You had to buy it and fuel it yourself?
I wouldn't get all upset about not having a fuel allowance! 
I think this is where the whole allowance scheme gets totally nonsensical.
All they are doing by putting transportation into a separate pot from salary is to help themselves, not you.
If you can get the overall total package increased, go for it, but don't get hung up on the individual allowances.


----------



## TallyHo

True. The overall package value is more important and if you want to increase any component of it, it's the base as that's what the EOS gratuity is based on.

There's more to Dubai than the Ranches, by the way. I could never figure out why newcomers seem to head straight for the relatively soulless new communities on the outskirts of the city and ignore the charms of the slightly older but more amenable and centrally located communities along the coast such as Jumeira. 



vantage said:


> You have a car at home right? You had to buy it and fuel it yourself?
> I wouldn't get all upset about not having a fuel allowance!
> I think this is where the whole allowance scheme gets totally nonsensical.
> All they are doing by putting transportation into a separate pot from salary is to help themselves, not you.
> If you can get the overall total package increased, go for it, but don't get hung up on the individual allowances.


----------



## Marinos

vantage said:


> You have a car at home right? You had to buy it and fuel it yourself?
> I wouldn't get all upset about not having a fuel allowance!
> I think this is where the whole allowance scheme gets totally nonsensical.
> All they are doing by putting transportation into a separate pot from salary is to help themselves, not you.
> If you can get the overall total package increased, go for it, but don't get hung up on the individual allowances.



Vantage

I would agree if I owned a car and had to fuel it
however Im lucky enough to have a Lease car and fuel card



As this a consulting role one can assume there will be a fair bit of driving invloved,
and as such I like see the seperation between what is a company based expense V personal as this affects the saving componet of the package


thanks for the input, all perspectives are appreciated


----------



## Marinos

TallyHo said:


> True. The overall package value is more important and if you want to increase any component of it, it's the base as that's what the EOS gratuity is based on.
> 
> There's more to Dubai than the Ranches, by the way. I could never figure out why newcomers seem to head straight for the relatively soulless new communities on the outskirts of the city and ignore the charms of the slightly older but more amenable and centrally located communities along the coast such as Jumeira.



Ranches is the most mentioned in respects to Families hence gravitating in the that direction
Will add Jumeira to the list 


Thanks again


----------



## vantage

Marinos said:


> Ranches is the most mentioned in respects to Families hence gravitating in the that direction
> Will add Jumeira to the list
> 
> Thanks again


Agreed.
I live in Jumeira. I find the drive to visit people in the ranches a PITA.
Glad my commute is only 8 minutes!

If your role involves driving, you might check whether mileage is covered on expenses, rather than an allowance.


----------



## Marinos

vantage said:


> Agreed.
> I live in Jumeira. I find the drive to visit people in the ranches a PITA.
> Glad my commute is only 8 minutes!
> 
> If your role involves driving, you might check whether mileage is covered on expenses, rather than an allowance.


Thats a damn good idea thanks for mentioning it

Been checking out Jumeira looks like it has potential..............but the boss has to decide 


Thanks again


----------



## zodiak

quiet said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm offered 13k AED all inclusive, what do you think of it for a single, will I be able to save any?


It depends on how you live and how much you spend in housing, transportation and your life style.


----------



## zodiak

quiet said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm offered 13k AED all inclusive, what do you think of it for a single, will I be able to save any?


It depends on how you live and how much you spend in housing, transportation and your life style.


----------



## gemastar

Hi James
Yes this slow move is normal around here..... Just keep pushing. It's the only way. Stay assertive, as that is the culture here.

Also I would suggest you look for a temporary place to live, like served apartments when you first arrive.
House hunting and the up front money for rent, agents fee, dewa deposit etc is painful when you are trying to get your head around a new role.
We stayed at Grand Midwest apartments in Media City for 2 months, then moved to Nuran serviced apartments in the marina for a month before we found our villa in Barsha.
If you are being pose ruins, just put them in storage here. 
There is no shame in staying in a hotel apartment, just until you know the lay of the land.

Best of luck


----------



## gemastar

Marinos said:


> Ranches is the most mentioned in respects to Families hence gravitating in the that direction
> Will add Jumeira to the list
> 
> 
> Thanks again


Hi..... We moved into Al Barsha 1 and never looked back. Villa compounds, walk to the mall of the emirates, metro and Barsha Park. Perfect for families in the middle of everything.

Good luck


----------



## Marinos

gemastar said:


> Hi..... We moved into Al Barsha 1 and never looked back. Villa compounds, walk to the mall of the emirates, metro and Barsha Park. Perfect for families in the middle of everything.
> 
> Good luck


Excellet 


thanks for the suggestion


----------



## Pham Anh Dung

Dear friends,

I just get offer from ADCO from Abu Dhabi for Engineer position in oil and gas industry. I have 09 years experience in that position. The package including:
1. Basic: 28,000 AED/month with permanence contract 
2. Housing allowance: 150,000 AED/year (this is not cash entitlement, the company provide good house)
3. Full medical for family and staff 
4. Car LOAN: 150,000 AED in one time. 
5. Furniture support: 35,000 AED in one time when I arrived 
6. Full education support up for 4 childs (I remember 35,000 AED/year/child)

Actually, NET in hand will be 28,000 AED/month. I will spend for food, transportation, 
entertainment. 

Anyone can advice me, that package is enough for family with my wife and 1 little daughter?

How much I can save a month? (I would say for normal requirement)

Appreciated for your help on this matter.

Regards
Dzung, Pham Anh


----------



## imac

> Anyone can advice me, that package is enough for family with my wife and 1 little daughter?


Very decent



> How much I can save a month? (I would say for normal requirement)


Depending on your lifestyle... I would say 10k/month easy... probably more if you are a bit more "reasonable" with your expenses...


----------



## Darren Lentz

*In negotiation*

Hi, all 

New on this forum. I have been approached by a company in Dubai about a position. I have a few questions before I sit with them as I'm unsure what would be a decent package and not to sure what to ask for. 

Wife and I and to little girls. 4 and 6. 

I will be the only one working at this stage unless we can negotiate a position for my wife in another leg of the company. 

Some advise would great. Just a few answers so I will be able to understand the numbers before I sit with them. 

We are from SA the CEO flys in on Saturday to meet next week with us. 

Thanks a million.


----------



## QOFE

Darren Lentz said:


> Hi, all
> 
> New on this forum. I have been approached by a company in Dubai about a position. I have a few questions before I sit with them as I'm unsure what would be a decent package and not to sure what to ask for.
> 
> Wife and I and to little girls. 4 and 6.
> 
> I will be the only one working at this stage unless we can negotiate a position for my wife in another leg of the company.
> 
> Some advise would great. Just a few answers so I will be able to understand the numbers before I sit with them.
> 
> We are from SA the CEO flys in on Saturday to meet next week with us.
> 
> Thanks a million.


You didn't state what questions you have??


----------



## TallyHo

You aren't doing South Africans a favour through poor writing skills and an inability to include your questions.

Anyway, if the CEO is actually flying to SA to meet with you, it sounds like you're in demand. What kind of company is it? A small outfit or a major one?

For a middle class lifestyle in Dubai (modest 3-bed villa, schooling at better schools, two mid-range cars, a few holidays, a few meals out and savings at the end of the day) aim for an all inclusive package value of 50,000 AED/month.

Then again if you're genuinely in demand by this company why not even aim higher? But only you know how valuable you are.



Darren Lentz said:


> Hi, all
> 
> New on this forum. I have been approached by a company in Dubai about a position. I have a few questions before I sit with them as I'm unsure what would be a decent package and not to sure what to ask for.
> 
> Wife and I and to little girls. 4 and 6.
> 
> I will be the only one working at this stage unless we can negotiate a position for my wife in another leg of the company.
> 
> Some advise would great. Just a few answers so I will be able to understand the numbers before I sit with them.
> 
> We are from SA the CEO flys in on Saturday to meet next week with us.
> 
> Thanks a million.


----------



## Darren Lentz

Hi, 

Apologies for the "poor writing skills". 

Thank you for the advice.


----------



## vildadalen

Hi, 
I have got this offer with Emirates and would like to know your feedback, please. 

*My current situation is:
* •	Employed in an international airline, live in a villa with family (wife and 3 kids 10, 5 and 2 years old)
•	I have a decent salary 22000 AED before taxes (14700 AED after 33% off).
•	30 days paid vacation per year
•	Discounted staff travel tickets
•	All other social securities (health care, insurance, school etc)

*EK offers a grade 9 with the following package:
* •	Salary 32000 AED full package incl.(housing allowance, electricity, internet and transport)
•	Personal Accident and Life Insurance
•	Medical Insurance - spouse and 3 children.
•	End of Service Benefits
•	Education Assistance: Primary - up to 40,000 AED. Per academic year per child, Secondary up to 60,000
•	Annual Leave - 42 calendar days
•	Settling-In Allowance : 50,000 AED one-off
•	Annual Flight Ticket - me and the family.
•	Staff Travel Benefits
•	Other discounts 

We are looking for a 3 bed rooms villa in Al Furjan or any other expat community. We are considering the GEMS American academy as school for the kids. 

We live a very average life style. No fancy stuff more than going out for a dinner once or twice a month. We do activities with the kids during the weekends such as going to the parks or the beaches. 

What is your reflection about that? can we survive without struggling? I know we might not be able to save but that's not our primary goal at least the first year until my wife gets a job. 

I also wonder if I can find a cost of living spreadsheet/Excel file somewhere that will help us get an idea about the cost of living. 

I appreciate your valuable inputs.


----------



## haibinhle

Pham Anh Dung said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I just get offer from ADCO from Abu Dhabi for Engineer position in oil and gas industry. I have 09 years experience in that position. The package including:
> 1. Basic: 28,000 AED/month with permanence contract
> 2. Housing allowance: 150,000 AED/year (this is not cash entitlement, the company provide good house)
> 3. Full medical for family and staff
> 4. Car LOAN: 150,000 AED in one time.
> 5. Furniture support: 35,000 AED in one time when I arrived
> 6. Full education support up for 4 childs (I remember 35,000 AED/year/child)
> 
> Actually, NET in hand will be 28,000 AED/month. I will spend for food, transportation,
> entertainment.
> 
> Anyone can advice me, that package is enough for family with my wife and 1 little daughter?
> 
> How much I can save a month? (I would say for normal requirement)
> 
> Appreciated for your help on this matter.
> 
> Regards
> Dzung, Pham Anh


Hi Dzung,

It's really hard to find a VN compatriot in this forum 

'normal requirement' is a fuzzy definition, it depends on your lifestyle. As I'm working and living in Dubai but I think life in Abu Dhabi is the same as in Dubai, I would say your offer is pretty good for a small famlily like yours.

1- You would find on dubizzle.com to have some information about house rental (price, area, etc.). I think you would need a 2-bedroom apartment.
2- Education is also a big budget consumer but 35k AED/year is pretty good financial support. I haven't digged into this subjet because my kid is small and doesn't go to school.
3- Normally, there must be 'tickets to return home for self and family per year' and 1-month temporary accomodation in your package?
4-150k AED loan for car is interesting offer from my point of view. You would need around 100k AED to have a good car here. I'm a big fan of Toyota Corolla, it costs around 60-70k and you can pay in multiple instalments (around 1k AED/month for 5 years)

Remember, you do not have income tax here so, salary is always net 

From my point of view, you are free from your house rental, kid school fee, I think you could save upto 70% of your basic salary per month.

BR,
HBLE


----------



## brightsunshine2013

*Salary Offer*

Hi everyone,

I'm newbie here, I would like to ask your advise regarding the salary package that was offered to me to work in American Hospital Dubai.
I work as a Deputy Sister in ED of London and earn £2800/monthly net. excluding bank overtime. 
I am planning to move to Dubai however the offer that was given to me as a Senior Staff Nurse (since did not make it to the Head Nurse post) as follows:
a. Basic Salary 12550 AED
b. Sign on Bonus of 1month basic salary payable upon completion of 6 months employment
c. Single contract - shared accommodation with another staff with 2 bedroom and 2 bathroom apartment. Utilities fully paid. Municipality taxes fully paid.
d. Hospital Transport provided to and from work.
e. Alternative to live out (of which I am intending to do since my husband is joining me). House Rent allowance = 45180 AED per annum. 600 AED transport allowance.
e. free yearly return ticket back home annual after 12months of employment
f. free medical insurance for myself (since this is a single contract) and free malpractice insurance
g. 30 days annual leave + 10 public holidays
h. 15 days sick leave fully paid
I. free mobilization flight to start for self from point of hire

Any advise will be appreciated. They need my reply ASAP.

Thanks,
brightsunshine2012


----------



## imac

vildadalen said:


> Hi,
> I have got this offer with Emirates and would like to know your feedback, please.


Keep a few things in mind...

1. Jumping grades in EK is no easy task. I have been told that EK policy is to bring people at or below 25% of the grade range, and keep them there for atleast 5 years. You will likely be stuck in the grade you are hired in for a while, the way to jump grades is through promotions, and that is usually horizontal, to a different role that is attached to a higher grade. I know someone who has been stuck at grade 12 for the last 5 years. He has tried to apply for other positions but has been unsuccessful so far.

2. Any annual increments in salary are going to be tied to just the base, so even though you shared an all in number that includes housing, your annual increase will not be on the full 32k, but just the basic, and traditionally for people at and below grade 12, the annual increase has been hovering around 4%-5% of basic from what I have been told, that too if they have been evaluated very well.

3. HR may float an annual bonus fish hook, but again, keep in mind that (a) at your grade, the amount of the bonus will not be anything to write home about, and (b) there have been a few years in the past where EK has not paid any bonuses to staff below a certain grade because the annual results were below management's expectation

My opinion, sure EK travel and medical benefits are great, but with an all in package of 32k and three kids, sure you will survive and wont struggle, other people make do with a lot less; but you are going to have to make compromises to make ends meet... a place I would start would be look at an apartment instead of a villa for example...


----------



## Stevesolar

Hi
Which department are you going to work in?
How many hours do you currently work per week in UK and how many hours are you required to work in Dubai?
Reason that I ask - generally hours are much longer here with typically longer shifts.
You therefore need to work out your effective hourly rate.
My wife works at the American Hospital - so we know the ins and outs pretty well!!

Cheers
Steve


----------



## brightsunshine2013

Stevesolar said:


> Hi
> Which department are you going to work in?
> How many hours do you currently work per week in UK and how many hours are you required to work in Dubai?
> Reason that I ask - generally hours are much longer here with typically longer shifts.
> You therefore need to work out your effective hourly rate.
> My wife works at the American Hospital - so we know the ins and outs pretty well!!
> 
> Cheers
> Steve



Hi Steve! Thanks for the advise. I will be working in the Emergency Department with 48hour shift in a week (12hr). 

Brightsunshine2013


----------



## brightsunshine2013

brightsunshine2013 said:


> Hi Steve! Thanks for the advise. I will be working in the Emergency Department with 48hour shift in a week (12hr). I work 37.5hrs in a week in London.
> 
> Brightsunshine2013


Thanks again, steve😊


----------



## Stevesolar

brightsunshine2013 said:


> Hi Steve! Thanks for the advise. I will be working in the Emergency Department with 48hour shift in a week (12hr).
> 
> Brightsunshine2013


Well, once you factor in the housing allowance and transport allowance - you will be getting around £3000 per month equivalent take home pay.
If your husband has a well paid job - then this will effectively be your designer goods spending money here!
There tend to be mainly Indian and Philipino nurses at American hospital with just some western nurses - i guess this is to do with pay rate differences.
Your salary here is similar to UK salary but would be much higher than salary in India or Phillipines.

Best of luck!

Cheers
Steve


----------



## brightsunshine2013

And Steve, it will 17-18 shifts in a month


----------



## Stevesolar

brightsunshine2013 said:


> And Steve, it will 17-18 shifts in a month


Hi,

Yes that is the normal ED shift numbers and monthly hours at American Hospital.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## vildadalen

imac said:


> Keep a few things in mind...
> 
> 1. Jumping grades in EK is no easy task. I have been told that EK policy is to bring people at or below 25% of the grade range, and keep them there for atleast 5 years. You will likely be stuck in the grade you are hired in for a while, the way to jump grades is through promotions, and that is usually horizontal, to a different role that is attached to a higher grade. I know someone who has been stuck at grade 12 for the last 5 years. He has tried to apply for other positions but has been unsuccessful so far.
> 
> 2. Any annual increments in salary are going to be tied to just the base, so even though you shared an all in number that includes housing, your annual increase will not be on the full 32k, but just the basic, and traditionally for people at and below grade 12, the annual increase has been hovering around 4%-5% of basic from what I have been told, that too if they have been evaluated very well.
> 
> 3. HR may float an annual bonus fish hook, but again, keep in mind that (a) at your grade, the amount of the bonus will not be anything to write home about, and (b) there have been a few years in the past where EK has not paid any bonuses to staff below a certain grade because the annual results were below management's expectation
> 
> My opinion, sure EK travel and medical benefits are great, but with an all in package of 32k and three kids, sure you will survive and wont struggle, other people make do with a lot less; but you are going to have to make compromises to make ends meet... a place I would start would be look at an apartment instead of a villa for example...


Thank you so much for the insightful inputs. I highly appreciate them.


----------



## jorot

*job offer ? is this exceptional or just ok?*

see job offer below. 
we have 3 children and my other half has been offered this job in dubai.
school ages would be 11 and boy of 2 so i would not be working. 
would we schooling for two boys and kindergarten fees be expensive.
could we still rent a nice home/save money and pay school fees and lead a good life on salary below and keep the home turf going also??

The role will be full time, permanent (not contract) with the leading government client here Dry docks.

The full package will be as follows which includes, Basic, Housing, Car;

40,000 AED per Month which is 8K GBP Per Month Tax Free.
On top of this you will get private health for family, flights home, 20% Bonus + 30 days holiday = 15 stat holidays.

This is a great opportunity.

This is a package of around GBP140,000.


----------



## XDoodlebugger

jorot said:


> see job offer below.
> we have 3 children and my other half has been offered this job in dubai.
> school ages would be 11 and boy of 2 so i would not be working.
> would we schooling for two boys and kindergarten fees be expensive.
> could we still rent a nice home/save money and pay school fees and lead a good life on salary below and keep the home turf going also??
> 
> The role will be full time, permanent (not contract) with the leading government client here Dry docks.
> 
> The full package will be as follows which includes, Basic, Housing, Car;
> 
> 40,000 AED per Month which is 8K GBP Per Month Tax Free.
> On top of this you will get private health for family, flights home, 20% Bonus + 30 days holiday = 15 stat holidays.
> 
> *This is a great opportunity.** "Depends"*
> 
> This is a package of around GBP140,000.


40,000
-15,000 3 kids school
-20,000 villa
-2,000 one vehicle
-2,000 TV/utilities

At least you'll have 1,000 a month to eat on.


----------



## XDoodlebugger

XDoodle****** said:


> 40,000
> -15,000 3 kids school
> -20,000 villa
> -2,000 one vehicle
> -2,000 TV/utilities
> 
> At least you'll have 1,000 a month to eat on.


Of course you could always send your kids to an Asian school and rent in Ajman.


----------



## vantage

jorot said:


> see job offer below.
> we have 3 children and my other half has been offered this job in dubai.
> school ages would be 11 and boy of 2 so i would not be working.
> would we schooling for two boys and kindergarten fees be expensive.
> could we still rent a nice home/save money and pay school fees and lead a good life on salary below and keep the home turf going also??
> 
> The role will be full time, permanent (not contract) with the leading government client here Dry docks.
> 
> The full package will be as follows which includes, Basic, Housing, Car;
> 
> 40,000 AED per Month which is 8K GBP Per Month Tax Free.
> On top of this you will get private health for family, flights home, *20% Bonus* + 30 days holiday = 15 stat holidays.
> 
> This is a great opportunity.
> 
> This is a package of around GBP140,000.


do NOT count on this.
A bonus is a bonus.
20% will be maximum. The minimum will be 0%
Do your maths based on 0%


----------



## Vandig

*Salary question*

Hi guys

My husband got approached by an agent for a job. 
The company would pay 26, 000 per month. First month of accommodation, moving cost and flights would be paid. 

Then it's up to us to cover the housing cost. I would be joining him (if it goes ahead) with our 8 month old baby.

Can we live on this salary and be able to save up? 

Many thanks


----------



## Vandig

Oh and we live in London..


----------



## zatapa

All depends on what you're willing to accept for housing. Count on aed80k/yr for a simple apartment in a good area which will be a big chunk of the income. School costs or nursery costs aside, you may need a car and you should get a medical insurance incl dental. Check dubizzle for housing costs - it should be your main focus.


----------



## Vandig

zatapa said:


> All depends on what you're willing to accept for housing. Count on aed80k/yr for a simple apartment in a good area which will be a big chunk of the income. School costs or nursery costs aside, you may need a car and you should get a medical insurance incl dental. Check dubizzle for housing costs - it should be your main focus.



Thank you. 

Yes, medical/dental insurance is included. 

Tried to work out the cost of rent/bills/food etc ...
We would like to be able to save as well but don't want to be naive and make the right decision obviously.


----------



## Alain1982

*Job Offer in Dubai*

Hi All,

I'm from the Netherlands and I recently got in contact with a MD of a car-rental/leasing company. He would like to hire me because of 13 years of management experience in car-rental and leasing. Since i'm new to this (moving abroad, work in another country) I have a lot of questions. I spend all my free time reading on this forum and other useful websites but still a 

The MD of the company didn't propose anything in terms of salary or other things. He asked me what I think I need to survive in Dubai. Is that a strange question over here? In the Netherlands a job comes with a salary and it will be offered from the company to you, not the other way around (usually).

When I decide to move I will move with my family (wife to be, still only my girlfriend  and daughter of 9). 
What can I expect in terms of housing, school, healthcare and so on?
So I can make a simple calculation if that's possible.
At first my partner would not work I guess, maybe later on. 

I already visited some websites like dubizzle to look for a house/apartment but it varies from 20.000 AED p/annum up to 500.000 AED per annum. Both are 2 bedroom, 3 bath and (seem to be) nice places but I think that has a lot to do with the location. What is a good location to be (distance, price, safe, quality) ??

A lot of general questions but I hope someone can get me started up a little bit.
If I didn't provide enough info or so, please let me know.

Kind regards,

Alain


----------



## zatapa

Hi Alain,
I am dutch too and will move this month with my family. To give you an idea: in the Netherlands I made a bit more than EUR 80k incl company car and bonus scheme. In Dubai, which is a promotion for me, I will actually make the same gross salary but exclusive if a company car, for which I get a separate budget (100k aed). My company calculates a hypo tax system which means hypothetical tax is deducted as if I would have worked in Holland. Added to my net salary are COLA, relocation allowance etc etc which ends up close to aed 360k salary. Excl bonus. School is also included for two kids at approx aed 40k each. I will be in charge of middle east sales, managing 5-10 people only.

One piece of advice, get married. You can't sponsor your girlfriend.


----------



## zatapa

Forgot to mention: housing budget is 170k which is a three bedroom villa in the Meadows, lakes or springs.


----------



## Alain1982

Hi Zatapa,

Thank you for your quick reply. Is it possible to get your e-mail address?
Maybe you can help me out with some things?

Regards,

Alain


----------



## zatapa

I cannot message you, try sending me a pm...


----------



## Alain1982

Zatapa,

I looked into the private message area and this is what I get.

''You are still a junior member that has made less than 5 posts on the site. There are some restrictions placed on new member accounts such not being..''

Can I provide you with my email address? Or maybe you can search me through Linkedin and send me a message? Or the other way around?

Hope to hear from you.

Alain


----------



## zatapa

Or you post two more messages and then we can send private messages...


----------



## Alain1982

That's what i'll do then.

Anybody else some useful information?


----------



## Alain1982

Zapata,

We are planning to marry anytime soon so it will not be the problem.

Alain


----------



## zatapa

OK, check your profile!


----------



## Noodlesmax

Hi guys

I received an offer for a key Account manager job based in Dubaï and wanted to know if is it a correct one to live with my wife and our one year old child. 
My wife Will not work in Dubaï. 
We are living in France. 

Package :

Basic 22000 aed per month
Transport 3300 aed per month
Housing 10000 aed per month

Relocation allowance 44000 aed once arrived in Dubaï
Health insurance for all the family
Flight ticket once a year for the family
Education allowance 45000 aed per year starting from grade 1

Thank you for your comments and advise


----------



## de Mexicaan

Noodlesmax said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I received an offer for a key Account manager job based in Dubaï and wanted to know if is it a correct one to live with my wife and our one year old child.
> My wife Will not work in Dubaï.
> We are living in France.
> 
> Package :
> 
> Basic 22000 aed per month
> Transport 3300 aed per month
> Housing 10000 aed per month
> 
> Relocation allowance 44000 aed once arrived in Dubaï
> Health insurance for all the family
> Flight ticket once a year for the family
> Education allowance 45000 aed per year starting from grade 1
> 
> Thank you for your comments and advise


I think it is a good offer. The only thing is that grade 1 is from 6 years old, andif you want your child to go to nursery and KG before it will cost you money. You may want to ask for the allowance to start at 3 years old, which I think is a fair request.

Edit: I assumed that the amounts you mention do not include bonus yet.


----------



## Noodlesmax

de Mexicaan said:


> I think it is a good offer. The only thing is that grade 1 is from 6 years old, andif you want your child to go to nursery and KG before it will cost you money. You may want to ask for the allowance to start at 3 years old, which I think is a fair request.
> 
> Edit: I assumed that the amounts you mention do not include bonus yet.


Thank you for your comments. 
Exact insentive sales are not included. 
The amount of bonus can reach 40% of the basic. But I assume that the target will be so high that one could not get it.


----------



## vantage

Noodlesmax said:


> Thank you for your comments.
> Exact insentive sales are not included.
> The amount of bonus can reach 40% of the basic. But I assume that the target will be so high that one could not get it.


You're thinking smart.
Always exclude bonus in any decision to relocate.


----------



## Noodlesmax

vantage said:


> You're thinking smart.
> Always exclude bonus in any decision to relocate.


Thank you for your comments. 
As we are living in Paris, do you thank that the cost of Life is more or less the same in Dubaï?




One of thé forum membre posted the following monthly budget for a family with one child. Do you thank that it match with reality ? :

Rent – 11,000 (we want a 2-bed within walking distance of the beach and with the ability to access it)
Housing Tax – 500
Utilities – 500
Cable/Internet – 500
Car payments – 2,000
Car Insurance – 400
Fuel – 400
Nursery School – 3,400
Mobile phones (2) – 300
Food – 3,000
Entertainment – 2,000
Miscellaneous – 2,000
Health Insurance for Wife and Child – 2,000

Total – 28,000. AED monthly. 

In that case my 35K AED monthly package (housing+basic+transport) will "only" permit a 6K AED of monthly saving. Is it fair ?


----------



## de Mexicaan

Alain1982 said:


> Zapata,
> 
> We are planning to marry anytime soon so it will not be the problem.
> 
> Alain


I have sent you a private message with some advice, I am also from NL and just over a year ago.


----------



## de Mexicaan

Noodlesmax said:


> Thank you for your comments.
> As we are living in Paris, do you thank that the cost of Life is more or less the same in Dubaï?
> 
> One of thé forum membre posted the following monthly budget for a family with one child. Do you thank that it match with reality ? :
> 
> Rent  11,000 (we want a 2-bed within walking distance of the beach and with the ability to access it)
> Housing Tax  500
> Utilities  500
> Cable/Internet  500
> Car payments  2,000
> Car Insurance  400
> Fuel  400
> Nursery School  3,400
> Mobile phones (2)  300
> Food  3,000
> Entertainment  2,000
> Miscellaneous  2,000
> Health Insurance for Wife and Child  2,000
> 
> Total  28,000. AED monthly.
> 
> In that case my 35K AED monthly package (housing+basic+transport) will "only" permit a 6K AED of monthly saving. Is it fair ?


It is probably more or less accurate. It is up to you to decide if it is fair or not. 
Normally health insurance for the family is already included in your package, so you could look into that.


----------



## Noodlesmax

de Mexicaan said:


> It is probably more or less accurate. It is up to you to decide if it is fair or not.
> Normally health insurance for the family is already included in your package, so you could look into that.


Correct médical insurance for all the family is included in my package.


----------



## fcjb1970

Noodlesmax said:


> Thank you for your comments.
> As we are living in Paris, do you thank that the cost of Life is more or less the same in Dubaï?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of thé forum membre posted the following monthly budget for a family with one child. Do you thank that it match with reality ? :
> 
> Rent – 11,000 (we want a 2-bed within walking distance of the beach and with the ability to access it)
> Housing Tax – 500
> Utilities – 500
> Cable/Internet – 500
> Car payments – 2,000
> Car Insurance – 400
> Fuel – 400
> Nursery School – 3,400
> Mobile phones (2) – 300
> Food – 3,000
> Entertainment – 2,000
> Miscellaneous – 2,000
> Health Insurance for Wife and Child – 2,000
> 
> Total – 28,000. AED monthly.
> 
> In that case my 35K AED monthly package (housing+basic+transport) will "only" permit a 6K AED of monthly saving. Is it fair ?


Don't forget about things like holidays (easy to spend 20K on a vacation) and the occasional big ticket item (new phone, etc). Most people tend to forget about these things when figuring out expenses.


----------



## Ms S

*Employment Offer*

Afternoon All,

Just have a couple of queries regarding a recent offer I have. I wanted to know if it will be sufficient for a single person and also if possible, what other expenses should I consider (rental agency fees etc)

The offer goes: (in AED)

- 9k base salary
- 500 transport allowance
- 550 utility allowance
- medical insurance inc.
- 60k per annum accommodation allowance (excluding furnishings)
- meals are provided on duty 
- yearly return ticket
- 30 calendar days leave (I have yet to clear this out)
- 6 months probation

Its a 48 hours per week job, though not stated in the contract. Also, the company is around Dubai Marina area so it's feasible if I can rent nearby (it's steep, I know but I'm open to any suggestions location wise)

So first question, is this a good start or should I negotiate further? Would I be able to save up? 

What other factors should I be aware of when the company offers to pay accommodation. I understand that rent increases by some percentage per year so would this usually be taken into consideration in the contract? 

Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## sneha280888

*Cost of living in dubai*

Hi,

I am expecting a offer of 7000AED for a banking job.
Is it worth it and equal to the general compensation offered there?

And also want to know if 2 people can survive on this salary there.

please let me know asap.


----------



## sneha280888

Hi,

I am expecting a job offer of 7000AED.
Is it sufficient to survive for 2 people(1 working)

Incentives linked job.with airticket,visa and insurance.

Please let me know asap.Cost of living or should i negotiate for more.


----------



## vantage

sneha280888 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am expecting a offer of 7000AED for a banking job.
> Is it worth it and equal to the general compensation offered there?
> 
> And also want to know if 2 people can survive on this salary there.
> 
> please let me know asap.


You need to give a lot more information for anyone to help you.
Have a look through the two very long salary threads. There is heaps of info, and lots of tips on what you need to include in your question.

First thoughts? Low low low


----------



## Ms S

Hello All,

Just have a couple of queries regarding a recent offer I have. I wanted to know if it will be sufficient for a single person and also if possible, what other expenses should I consider (rental agency fees etc)

The offer goes: (in AED)

- 9k base salary
- 500 transport allowance
- 550 utility allowance
- medical insurance inc.
- 60k per annum accommodation allowance (excluding furnishings)
- meals are provided on duty 
- yearly return ticket
- 30 calendar days leave (I have yet to clear this out)
- 6 months probation

Its a 48 hours per week job, though not stated in the contract. Also, the company is around Dubai Marina area so it's feasible if I can rent nearby (it's steep, I know but I'm open to any suggestions location wise)

So first question, is this a good start or should I negotiate further? Would I be able to save up? 

What other factors should I be aware of when the company offers to pay accommodation. I understand that rent increases by some percentage per year so would this usually be taken into consideration in the contract? 

Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## zatapa

Rather than asking whether you can survive, your first question should be whether your offer is in line with what is offered for similar jobs. It would therefore be useful if everyone would mention what type of job the offer is for. 
It also depends on your home situation. What is a step up for one family is a step down for another family. I think it is possible to survive in Dubai on a pretty low income if you don't eat out, don't buy electronics, don't buy new clothes often etc.... What are you trying to achieve by moving to Dubai, which is a big step after all...


----------



## stamboy

What is the job?


----------



## Jumeirah Jim

sounds low

what's the job?

are you single or do you have others to support?

60k would get you a studio in that end of town though probably not in the marina


----------



## Ms S

The job is as an Operations analyst (grade 7, whatever that means) in a hotel in Marina. 
My parents are currently here but they won't be expecting much from me since they have a business of their own. 

What do you reckon should be my counter offer if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Jumeirah Jim

not my field at all so I'll leave it for someone with some hospitality industry experience to comment..


----------



## lordaragon

sneha280888 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am expecting a job offer of 7000AED.
> Is it sufficient to survive for 2 people(1 working)
> 
> Incentives linked job.with airticket,visa and insurance.
> 
> Please let me know asap.Cost of living or should i negotiate for more.


Irrespective of the offer, its always great to negotiate and bump up the numbers. 

To answer your question, 7000 a month seems very low, from what ive read so far in the forum, and from my first impressions of DXB so far. Is housing included? 

As has been quoted several times in this forum, there are people who survive with salaries lower than those in Dubai. You can of course rent / share in sharjah, and somehow figure out the long commute depending on where you will be working. If you share your profile, and what kind of banking job you are expected to take up, people may be able to help with better pointers. 

Cheers...


----------



## New Here

*Information Required*

Hello Everyone

What is the *Competitive / Optimum Package (Total Salary In Hand) *for a role of *Associate/Analyst *in a *Corporate Finance Role* in Dubai?


----------



## npksaravanan

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Me1234

Hi

Been offered a job in real estate the usual 50% commision only with quite a big company in dubai. Just wondeing any agents currently working there to give me and insight to realistic figures i would be taking home. A little sceptical of the estimates from others of 500k aed per anumm

Thanks


----------



## modibe

*Job offer with ADCO*

Hi all
I am new here and looking for some advice.
I have an interview planned for 20th Sep in Abu Dhabi with ADCO for a corrosion foreman position.
I have 11 years with ExxonMobil in Chad, Africa and this is my first try out in the Middle East.
What will be the interview process like and what should I be prepared for as far as job offer and family coverage ( wife and 4 kids).
Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## zatapa

I also work in steel protection, but have never had an interview in UAE. I work for a US coating producer.
What will be critical for you is the schooling and housing budget that you are offered. I am not sure about Abu Dhabi but schooling costs per child in Dubai are easily AED 45k per child and a five bedroom house can easily cost AED 300k/yr.


----------



## roosterbooster20132013

is that a total of 19 years experience? or just 10 yr max of which 9 yrs was in oracle?


----------



## npksaravanan

Its 10 + years of experience in IT in which 9+ years of experience as an Oracle Apps DBA. How much salary do I need to expect for a family of 4, with Wife is home maker, 2 childrens, daughter is studying nursery and My son is 11 Months old. 

Please find the salary details offered by the Employer.

As discussed, Please confirm for the salary of 16,000 AED/Month(All Inclusive – Consultant has to take care of his own Food, accommodation and internal transportation) + Medical for Self + Annual Paid Leave of 22 Paid Working days leave after 12 months of active service.

Job Location : Dubai, UAE

Client Details : Leading client in UAE

Can you please reply as early as possible. I need to inform the expected Salary within today/


----------



## imac

haibinhle said:


> From my point of view with your experiences and technical skills, you should ask for
> - 20k AED/month basis Salary
> - 70k-100k AED/year for housing (You need at least 2-Bedroom Apartment or a villa if you wish). Take a look at dubizzle.com to have some information about the rent in different area of the emerate.
> - 30k-50k AED/year for your school fees or maybe a bigger budget
> - Medical Inssurance for self and family + Annual tickets return home for self and family.
> This is what I see for a job that requires your experiences and technical skills. It would vary from company to company based on their size and their market.
> 
> Good luck


I would be very pleasantly surprised and happy for the guy if he is offered this package... what you are suggesting is roughly 33k take home... No way an Oracle app DBA with 10 years of experience will get more than 20k-23k all inclusive not including insurance/ticket, and that too if s/he has a stellar profile...


----------



## roosterbooster20132013

You must get 40K including Transport+Housing+Basic
Everything else above the above number ie
Full Medical + dental+ vision for all three
School 100% paid (if possible) from age 3 onwards (or a cap of 36K/child/year)
airtickets for family once a year
30 days paid leave
end of service gratuity

This should be possible for an Indian passport holder...
this is typical low end for european or other nationality...

i would love to hear from the expert dub's here.:clock::clock::clock:


----------



## imac

roosterbooster20132013 said:


> You must get 40K including Transport+Housing+Basic
> Everything else above the above number ie
> Full Medical + dental+ vision for all three
> School 100% paid (if possible) from age 3 onwards (or a cap of 36K/child/year)
> airtickets for family once a year
> 30 days paid leave
> end of service gratuity
> 
> This should be possible for an Indian passport holder...
> this is typical low end for european or other nationality...


Maybe in Atlantis... and no, I'm not referring to the Dubai hotel...


----------



## Mr Rossi

I'd thought they switched off Ceefax and Oracle.

*Fires up Bamboozle*


----------



## roosterbooster20132013

imac said:


> Maybe in Atlantis... and no, I'm not referring to the Dubai hotel...


Sorry what do you mean? I am unable to understand.
please clarify:lock1::lock1:


----------



## imac

roosterbooster20132013 said:


> Sorry what do you mean? I am unable to understand.
> please clarify:lock1::lock1:


I mean, your advice to the original poster is :crazy: :crazy: :crazy:

Mods... is there a gif for crap?


----------



## roosterbooster20132013

imac said:


> I mean, your advice to the original poster is :crazy: :crazy: :crazy:
> 
> Mods... is there a gif for crap?


Its crap..huh
I thought this is the going market rate for 10+yr exp with Average joe profile.

i must be wrong!
then what is the real ballpark figure?
please educate:flame::flame:


----------



## imac

roosterbooster20132013 said:


> Its crap..huh
> I thought this is the going market rate for 10+yr exp with Average joe profile.
> 
> i must be wrong!
> then what is the real ballpark figure?
> please educate:flame::flame:


20k - 23k all inclusive if the guy has a stellar profile... more likely 17k - 19k for someone who does not have experience in multiple implementation projects...

And in the spirit of giffing... reggers: reggers: reggers:


----------



## sammylou

imac said:


> 20k - 23k all inclusive if the guy has a stellar profile... more likely 17k - 19k for someone who does not have experience in multiple implementation projects...
> 
> And in the spirit of giffing... reggers: reggers: reggers:


you'll notice i've moved the original thread here where it belongs. we don't need another salary thread. thanks!


----------



## zed_kid

Ms S said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Just have a couple of queries regarding a recent offer I have. I wanted to know if it will be sufficient for a single person and also if possible, what other expenses should I consider (rental agency fees etc)
> 
> The offer goes: (in AED)
> 
> - 9k base salary
> - 500 transport allowance
> - 550 utility allowance
> - medical insurance inc.
> - 60k per annum accommodation allowance (excluding furnishings)
> - meals are provided on duty
> - yearly return ticket
> - 30 calendar days leave (I have yet to clear this out)
> - 6 months probation
> 
> Its a 48 hours per week job, though not stated in the contract. Also, the company is around Dubai Marina area so it's feasible if I can rent nearby (it's steep, I know but I'm open to any suggestions location wise)
> 
> So first question, is this a good start or should I negotiate further? Would I be able to save up?
> 
> What other factors should I be aware of when the company offers to pay accommodation. I understand that rent increases by some percentage per year so would this usually be taken into consideration in the contract?
> 
> Thanks in advance guys.


This isn’t really such a terrible offer. If you can get them to kick up the housing to 80k I reckon you’ll be sorted for a decent single life here. You’ll be able to save about 5k I think, but that’s boring anyway.

Also if you’re in analysis be prepared to work some stupid hours in the month end / reporting periods.


----------



## modibe

zatapa said:


> I also work in steel protection, but have never had an interview in UAE. I work for a US coating producer.
> What will be critical for you is the schooling and housing budget that you are offered. I am not sure about Abu Dhabi but schooling costs per child in Dubai are easily AED 45k per child and a five bedroom house can easily cost AED 300k/yr.


Thanks very much for the reply. The advice and tips I gathered on this website are really handy as I am better prepared for this new experience.
All other advice is welcome.
Again, Thanks


----------



## tommcfc

Me1234 said:


> Hi
> 
> Been offered a job in real estate the usual 50% commision only with quite a big company in dubai. Just wondeing any agents currently working there to give me and insight to realistic figures i would be taking home. A little sceptical of the estimates from others of 500k aed per anumm
> 
> Thanks


does anyone have any useful info on this question? I am contemplating the same.

Thanks


----------



## jadeskye

*URGENT HELP - Offer Arrives and Need advise Urgently*

Hi all 

Am new here and have read some of the reply's which all seem to be very helpful. 

I just received an offer over night (I'm Australian) and its not what I was expecting at all! 

But then maybe I have it wrong.... It's just me - no kids

I'm in sales - this is a Key Account Managers Position 

Your total monthly package will be AED 17,500 per month. Break up as follows:
Salary Break Up in AED 

Basic Salary	8,025
Housing Allowance	7650
Transport Allowance	1825
Gross Salary	17,500

there is a laptop, phone, full medical and flight home also.

I am shocked by the Base amount ..... I was expecting double this amount? 

If you could get back to me as soon as possible it would be very much appreciated as they want my signed agreement back in 24 hours! Thanks in advance


----------



## jadeskye

jadeskye said:


> Hi all
> 
> Am new here and have read some of the reply's which all seem to be very helpful.
> 
> I just received an offer over night (I'm Australian) and its not what I was expecting at all!
> 
> But then maybe I have it wrong.... It's just me - no kids
> 
> I'm in sales - this is a Key Account Managers Position
> 
> Your total monthly package will be AED 17,500 per month. Break up as follows:
> Salary Break Up in AED
> 
> Basic Salary	8,025
> Housing Allowance	7650
> Transport Allowance	1825
> Gross Salary	17,500
> 
> there is a laptop, phone, full medical and flight home also.
> 
> I am shocked by the Base amount ..... I was expecting double this amount?
> 
> If you could get back to me as soon as possible it would be very much appreciated as they want my signed agreement back in 24 hours! Thanks in advance


The role is in Abu Dhabi! just thought I would add that


----------



## imac

jadeskye said:


> Hi all
> 
> Am new here and have read some of the reply's which all seem to be very helpful.
> 
> I just received an offer over night (I'm Australian) and its not what I was expecting at all!
> 
> But then maybe I have it wrong.... It's just me - no kids
> 
> I'm in sales - this is a Key Account Managers Position
> 
> Your total monthly package will be AED 17,500 per month. Break up as follows:
> Salary Break Up in AED
> 
> Basic Salary	8,025
> Housing Allowance	7650
> Transport Allowance	1825
> Gross Salary	17,500
> 
> there is a laptop, phone, full medical and flight home also.
> 
> I am shocked by the Base amount ..... I was expecting double this amount?
> 
> If you could get back to me as soon as possible it would be very much appreciated as they want my signed agreement back in 24 hours! Thanks in advance


Im not in sales, but this seems about average, assuming you have the ability to earn commissions on top, but you should not take that into account when looking at cost of living...

The reason I am replying to you is, DO NOT get rushed into agreeing to a package, negotiate... initial offers presented here are not the best they are willing to go for, and they expect the prospective employee to negotiate...

*ALWAYS negotiate, TACTFULLY*, even when they say its their "best and final" offer... there is no such thing...


----------



## Kashman

jadeskye said:


> Hi all
> 
> Am new here and have read some of the reply's which all seem to be very helpful.
> 
> I just received an offer over night (I'm Australian) and its not what I was expecting at all!
> 
> But then maybe I have it wrong.... It's just me - no kids
> 
> I'm in sales - this is a Key Account Managers Position
> 
> Your total monthly package will be AED 17,500 per month. Break up as follows:
> Salary Break Up in AED
> 
> Basic Salary	8,025
> Housing Allowance	7650
> Transport Allowance	1825
> Gross Salary	17,500
> 
> there is a laptop, phone, full medical and flight home also.
> 
> I am shocked by the Base amount ..... I was expecting double this amount?
> 
> If you could get back to me as soon as possible it would be very much appreciated as they want my signed agreement back in 24 hours! Thanks in advance


I'm in sales as well but with a wife and son. I think this figure is on the very low side. My housing is about 30% more and transport and basic are more then doubled compared to what you've been offered.

I've only been here a month but see it can get quite expensive if you try to live the same lifestyle (ie eating brand foods) as you did before. 

Also, make sure they offer you accommodation for the first month or so as well.


You can only negotiate before you take the job, so negotiate higher.


----------



## zed_kid

jadeskye said:


> Hi all
> 
> Am new here and have read some of the reply's which all seem to be very helpful.
> 
> I just received an offer over night (I'm Australian) and its not what I was expecting at all!
> 
> But then maybe I have it wrong.... It's just me - no kids
> 
> I'm in sales - this is a Key Account Managers Position
> 
> Your total monthly package will be AED 17,500 per month. Break up as follows:
> Salary Break Up in AED
> 
> Basic Salary	8,025
> Housing Allowance	7650
> Transport Allowance	1825
> Gross Salary	17,500
> 
> there is a laptop, phone, full medical and flight home also.
> 
> I am shocked by the Base amount ..... I was expecting double this amount?
> 
> If you could get back to me as soon as possible it would be very much appreciated as they want my signed agreement back in 24 hours! Thanks in advance


How old are you? How many years experience in the industry?

Would I come to Dubai for 17.5k a month… yeah. Would I come to abu dhabi for 17.5k a month… no


----------



## jadeskye

zed_kid said:


> How old are you? How many years experience in the industry?
> 
> Would I come to Dubai for 17.5k a month… yeah. Would I come to abu dhabi for 17.5k a month… no


Thanks for replies I do appreciate it - I got a bit of a shock getting the offer as I thought I would be on around 17500 base plus plus 

I'm 37 with 17+ years experience! I much prefer Abu Dhabi over Duabi.. no offence to all in Dubai of course.... but its where I would prefer to be living and working! 

Please keep the advise rolling in I have a Skype hook up to further negotiate in 2 hours


----------



## zed_kid

jadeskye said:


> Thanks for replies I do appreciate it - I got a bit of a shock getting the offer as I thought I would be on around 17500 base plus plus
> 
> I'm 37 with 17+ years experience! I much prefer Abu Dhabi over Duabi.. no offence to all in Dubai of course.... but its where I would prefer to be living and working!
> 
> Please keep the advise rolling in I have a Skype hook up to further negotiate in 2 hours


Then this is a terrible offer and they’re trying to stitch you up. 

Sorry, I was assuming you were 20 something, because that offer is ok for a single 20 something who just wants to muck around for a year or 2 

Edit: also if they start talking about uncapped commissions and tax free income and other rubbish like that don’t buy into it, it’s just a ploy to get you to take a low offer


----------



## Dr£am£r

*Middle East Dilemma*

Hi All,

I am currently interviewing at a big 4 in the Middle east for a Manager Position within their technology function, I have a question on salary and living costs.

Background

7 years consulting experience (Big 4)
British National
Married (two children 2.5 and 1)

The salary range that they are proposing is between 60-65k. They have not designated a base location and I am quite flexible as I have family friends across the Middle East (Qatar, Dubai and Saudi).

My wife is current on sabbatical looking after the children but is a primary school teacher with 5 years experience. She will be returning back to work in 1 years time, so think this will help (not sure if you can negotiate accommodation for teachers, once you are in country)

I have commitments to look after my parents in the UK, that would mean I would be paying for my property (about 12k a year)

Just want to understand is that is 65k feasible to live off, given commitments, and would there be any opportunity to save?(at this stage, they have not stated a breakdown of benefits)

Any advise would be appreciated.


----------



## vantage

Dr£am£r said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am currently interviewing at a big 4 in the Middle east for a Manager Position within their technology function, I have a question on salary and living costs.
> 
> Background
> 
> 7 years consulting experience (Big 4)
> British National
> Married (two children 2.5 and 1)
> 
> The salary range that they are proposing is between 60-65k. They have not designated a base location and I am quite flexible as I have family friends across the Middle East (Qatar, Dubai and Saudi).
> 
> My wife is current on sabbatical looking after the children but is a primary school teacher with 5 years experience. She will be returning back to work in 1 years time, so think this will help (not sure if you can negotiate accommodation for teachers, once you are in country)
> 
> I have commitments to look after my parents in the UK, that would mean I would be paying for my property (about 12k a year)
> 
> Just want to understand is that is 65k feasible to live off, given commitments, and would there be any opportunity to save?(at this stage, they have not stated a breakdown of benefits)
> 
> Any advise would be appreciated.


Even if that figure is 'full package', and with UK commitments of approx 5,000AED / month, a family of four can comfortably survive on this, and save a good percentage of their income at least.

That is unless you want 2 Range Rovers, a pony, a yacht, etc etc.

Whether it's competitive for a 'big 4' position, i've no idea!
It is a worryingly global monopoly that needs to be stopped !!!


it is unlikely your wife will get a housing allowance as a teacher already in Country on your visa. Here being here would make her more attractive to employers, though, as a result of this.


----------



## noskich

Hi guys, I live in Australia and my current package is around 120K AUD (salary+super retirement fund 10% of salary+bonus) annually. This is a permanent position, as a contractor I could get 150-180K.
I am a senior project management office analyst/coordinator/officer with over 5 years experience in the field in banking and IT. Citizen of Australia, master degree holder.
I had a look at the Robert Half UAE salary survey 2013 and the range listed for the PMO analyst position is from 103 to 161K USD. 
I would be happy with getting the same package of 120K AUD plus accommodation allowance, health insurance and one return flight ticket annually.
Also, no kids and partner would stay in Australia. No need for transport costs as I prefer public transport. What do you think my chances would be to secure such an offer? That would be 34K AED monthly plus accommodation allowance (perfectly happy with a studio close to public transport, nothing fancy required) plus medical plus return flight to Sydney.
Cheers.


----------



## imac

vantage said:


> That is unless you want 2 Range Rovers, a pony, a yacht, etc etc.


...or replace pony with cow... ride it till you are bored, and then BBQ! Then it becomes part of your food budget...


----------



## fcjb1970

Dr£am£r said:


> The salary range that they are proposing is between 60-65k. They have not designated a base location and I am quite flexible as I have family friends across the Middle East (Qatar, Dubai and Saudi).


What does this figure mean? 60-65K GBP per year, or AED 60-65k per month?


----------



## vantage

fcjb1970 said:


> What does this figure mean? 60-65K GBP per year, or AED 60-65k per month?


goodpoint!
i was thinking it's an effing good package for 7 years experience at 65KAED/ month

if that is 65KGBP / annum, then this is around 30,000AED / month.


If this is the case, then assume it's 25,000AED/ month, as you have to send 5,000 home as you said.

In that case, it becomes a lot more of a struggle for a family of four!


----------



## vantage

imac said:


> ...or replace pony with cow... ride it till you are bored, and then BBQ! Then it becomes part of your food budget...


this is a pretty close representation of my childhood!
raised on a farm, had a beef herd.
raised one from day 1 (cow died in labour)
at 'market time' 18 months later, it was held back, and there were large freezer bags labelled 'Herbie' (it was the 70's) for months after!

We used to ride it to the village shop to buy sweeties too.


----------



## Dr£am£r

Hi, Thank you for the updates, unfortunately the greedy Big 4 "only" offer GBP 65K annually. 

Also thank you for the update on my wife's situation. I think i will be waiting until she is back at work before considering the move.

oh well still Dr£aming of the move...


----------



## R&H&M2013

*Salary*

Hi all,

Just weighing up the pro's and con's and hoped for some advice. Package per calendar month is as follows:

The offer is as follows:
· Monthly basic = Dhs 11,304
· Accommodation = Dhs 7,500
· Transport = Dhs 665 

What do you reckon? Husband will be getting a job. No family (yet), apart from a dog. We want a better life than we have in the UK and to save a bit - do you think it is possible???:fingerscrossed:


----------



## vantage

R&H&M2013 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just weighing up the pro's and con's and hoped for some advice. Package per calendar month is as follows:
> 
> The offer is as follows:
> · Monthly basic = Dhs 11,304
> · Accommodation = Dhs 7,500
> · Transport = Dhs 665
> 
> What do you reckon? Husband will be getting a job. No family (yet), apart from a dog. We want a better life than we have in the UK and to save a bit - do you think it is possible???:fingerscrossed:


How can we tell you if you'll have a better life, if we don't know what your current lifestyle is?


----------



## coconut_shy

*Salary Offer on Low Side?- Opinion Needed*

So I've been a lady of leisure for just over a year but am closing down on a job it seems :der:

I've been offered the following package 

28,583 per month, inclusive of all allowances 


Basic Salary: (13,000) 
Housing Allowance: (6,500) 
Transport Allowance: (2,000) 
Mobile Phone: (1,000) 
End of Service Allowance: (1,083) 
Special Allowances: (5,000) 

Annual Ticket (When the employee have his annual leave):
And 45 calendar days of leave

Health Insurance is also covered. 

I have 10 years experience and was working as a senior manager previously, earning 52kGBP per annum in my main job and 4-5k extra a year as a consultant (250 GBP daily rate -5 year contract). 

Is my offer low? I feel like it is so have asked for an increased housing allowance and/or an overall salary increase to between 35-40 a month? Would this be about right? Its for a Government Entity so not sure what their payscales are like.

Any advice much appreciated. Thanks!!


----------



## SBR

R&H&M2013 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just weighing up the pro's and con's and hoped for some advice. Package per calendar month is as follows:
> 
> The offer is as follows:
> · Monthly basic = Dhs 11,304
> · Accommodation = Dhs 7,500
> · Transport = Dhs 665
> 
> What do you reckon? Husband will be getting a job. No family (yet), apart from a dog. We want a better life than we have in the UK and to save a bit - do you think it is possible???:fingerscrossed:







19469 AED plus your husband's salary so both will be 40000 plus, and you don't have a family yet so you can get a good life in dubai.

You can live in a really good place and drive a Range Rover as well.

Best of luck.

*Regards*


----------



## Megatrends

*Job offer in Dubai*

I've been offered the package shown below to work in Dubai 

Basic Salary: 35,000 AED/month 
Housing Allowance: 15,000 AED/month
In addition company will provide a school allowance for one kid up to 45,000 AED/year. Flight tickets for whole family (wife, one kid and myself) once a year to home country. Also a bonus will be paid but amount has not been specified yet.

Please, can anyone provide me with feedback on whether this is a good offer or not. To save money back to the UK and have a lovely lifestyle while in Dubai (normal one, no luxuries).

Currently, my monthly income is 6,300 pounds/month in the UK.

Any advice from this forum will be welcomed.


----------



## noskich

Megatrends said:


> I've been offered the package shown below to work in Dubai
> 
> Basic Salary: 35,000 AED/month
> Housing Allowance: 15,000 AED/month
> In addition company will provide a school allowance for one kid up to 45,000 AED/year. Flight tickets for whole family (wife, one kid and myself) once a year to home country. Also a bonus will be paid but amount has not been specified yet.
> 
> Please, can anyone provide me with feedback on whether this is a good offer or not. To save money back to the UK and have a lovely lifestyle while in Dubai (normal one, no luxuries).
> 
> Currently, my monthly income is 6,300 pounds/month in the UK.
> 
> Any advice from this forum will be welcomed.


What is your position? How many years of experience?


----------



## vantage

Megatrends said:


> I've been offered the package shown below to work in Dubai
> 
> Basic Salary: 35,000 AED/month
> Housing Allowance: 15,000 AED/month
> In addition company will provide a school allowance for one kid up to 45,000 AED/year. Flight tickets for whole family (wife, one kid and myself) once a year to home country. Also a bonus will be paid but amount has not been specified yet.
> 
> Please, can anyone provide me with feedback on whether this is a good offer or not. To save money back to the UK and have a lovely lifestyle while in Dubai (normal one, no luxuries).
> 
> Currently, my monthly income is 6,300 pounds/month in the UK.
> 
> Any advice from this forum will be welcomed.


Can't compare to your existing lifestyle (a we don't know where you live or what lifestyle you have) but you can live very comfortably on this, and save at least 25% or more of your total package.
Alternatively, you can comfortably blow the lot, as many do.
All depends on your priorities

Ignore bonus in your calculations.

45k will cover most primary education options.
Secondary goes up from there.


----------



## rambo1911

fcjb1970 said:


> Take some time to understand what your tax liabilities will be and how you can minimize those while here. When you add in housing exclusion the limit can go well past the 95K FEI exclusion. Also things you do back home, keep/sell house (I take a loss on renting mine, which still benefits me long term).
> 
> There is no more 401K matching, so you need to account for that if you are currently receiving it. Finally, depending on how much your tax liability is you may not be able to contribute to an IRA, so no money into your Roth while here.
> 
> On 50K/month you can certainly afford to have the wife not work and even afford a housekeeper to help out so she can focus on the kids. Just be sure that you are sending enough back to the states to make the time here worth while


Why cant you contribute to a Roth? Sorry, but i'm unaware of all Roth rules.


----------



## rambo1911

*Considering Dubai*

Hi all,

I am an American working for a multi-national in the US, negotiating a contract for a Logistics/Supply Chain Management position based in Dubai. I'm unsure what to ask for in regards to compensation and a reasonable expat package. Please reply with your comments ASAP.


----------



## Kevin.C

Hi all, got offered the job during a phone interview and asked when I could start, so naturally I asked if I can have a contract package sent through (so I know what I will earn) and they said we will do that after I confirm when I will be able to start. They need me in 2 weeks and I'm thinking it's gonna take a lot longer to shift countries for my wife and I! Does that sound reasonable or should I definitely get a package contract presented to me first ?


----------



## fcjb1970

rambo1911 said:


> Why cant you contribute to a Roth? Sorry, but i'm unaware of all Roth rules.


In order to contribute to an IRA (Roth is a type of IRA), you need to have a minimum amount of taxable income (really that should be taxed income). If all your earning fall under FEIE, your taxed income would be $0. I am not sure the exact number, but I think it is $5K. Basically, if you do not pay federal income taxes on at least $5k, you are not eligible to contribute to an IRA

Std Disclaimer: I am not a tax professional


----------



## vantage

Kevin.C said:


> Hi all, got offered the job during a phone interview and asked when I could start, so naturally I asked if I can have a contract package sent through (so I know what I will earn) and they said we will do that after I confirm when I will be able to start. They need me in 2 weeks and I'm thinking it's gonna take a lot longer to shift countries for my wife and I! Does that sound reasonable or should I definitely get a package contract presented to me first ?


2 weeks is pretty short, yes.
I was asked to come in 2. I said I'd be there in 4, and we agreed.
Many people come over, with wives and families following on 1 / 2 / 3 months later.
All depends on home commitments, schooling, personal preference etc.

Don't 'agree' to anything without seeing a contract in writing.

You could use the line that you are 'immediately available' subject to reasonable relocation timings and allowances, to flush out the contract (their first offer, anyway)


----------



## Megatrends

vantage said:


> Can't compare to your existing lifestyle (a we don't know where you live or what lifestyle you have) but you can live very comfortably on this, and save at least 25% or more of your total package.
> Alternatively, you can comfortably blow the lot, as many do.
> All depends on your priorities
> 
> Ignore bonus in your calculations.
> 
> 45k will cover most primary education options.
> Secondary goes up from there.


Cheers mate..!
I live in Reading, Berkshire. And my lifestyle is pretty normal. No luxuries but I cannot save a pound as taxes are taking almost everything.


----------



## Megatrends

noskich said:


> What is your position? How many years of experience?


This is for an engineering senior position with 15 years of experience.


----------



## Zeeshan08

Has anyone considered living at the Sharjah Dubai border as rent is much lower there?


----------



## fcjb1970

Zeeshan08 said:


> Has anyone considered living at the Sharjah Dubai border as rent is much lower there?


Pretty sure you are the first


----------



## Zeeshan08

fcjb1970 said:


> Pretty sure you are the first


Im not sure if that was serious or sarcasm (sorry!!) however I just figure that if someone is coming in with a lower base pay or living allowance or whatever, this may be a viable option. A Decent 1 bedroom apartment can be had for around 30-35k AED Per Year, and 2 bedroom for 40-50k AED Per Year.


----------



## XDoodlebugger

Zeeshan08 said:


> Im not sure if that was serious or sarcasm (sorry!!) however I just figure that if someone is coming in with a lower base pay or living allowance or whatever, this may be a viable option. A Decent 1 bedroom apartment can be had for around 30-35k AED Per Year, and 2 bedroom for 40-50k AED Per Year.


That was sarcasm, many people do that. The commute for me is not worth it even if I paid for my place out of my own pocket.


----------



## Zeeshan08

I guess it also depends on where you are working. The reason I asked in the first place is because after looking through so many threads and so many posts I'm yet to see mention of Sharjah which I found a little odd since I personally know people that are doing just that.


----------



## imac

Yes there are a lot of people doing that. But at the same time there is a reason why rents are lower in Sharjah. If you are willing to compromise on those things then living there is an option...


----------



## noskich

noskich said:


> Hi guys, I live in Australia and my current package is around 120K AUD (salary+super retirement fund 10% of salary+bonus) annually. This is a permanent position, as a contractor I could get 150-180K.
> I am a senior project management office analyst/coordinator/officer with over 5 years experience in the field in banking and IT. Citizen of Australia, master degree holder.
> I had a look at the Robert Half UAE salary survey 2013 and the range listed for the PMO analyst position is from 103 to 161K USD.
> I would be happy with getting the same package of 120K AUD plus accommodation allowance, health insurance and one return flight ticket annually.
> Also, no kids and partner would stay in Australia. No need for transport costs as I prefer public transport. What do you think my chances would be to secure such an offer? That would be 34K AED monthly plus accommodation allowance (perfectly happy with a studio close to public transport, nothing fancy required) plus medical plus return flight to Sydney.
> Cheers.


Anyone??


----------



## imac

noskich said:


> Anyone??


My opinion... 

1. Someone with 5 years of experience is generally not considered "senior" here...

2. Don't put too much stock in that salary survey, for the most part, its crap...

3. You are likely looking at around 25k all in, the medical and flights are pretty standard... 

4. 35k + housing allowance, in a bank for a PM analyst aint happenin... an acquaintance of mine just got a position as the Head of PMO at a large bank here a month ago, and his package is 42k all inclusive... his grade puts him at AVP, which qualifies him for business class flights...

5. Stay in Australia...


----------



## noskich

imac said:


> My opinion...
> 
> 1. Someone with 5 years of experience is generally not considered "senior" here...
> 
> 2. Don't put too much stock in that salary survey, for the most part, its crap...
> 
> 3. You are likely looking at around 25k all in, the medical and flights are pretty standard...
> 
> 4. 35k + housing allowance, in a bank for a PM analyst aint happenin... an acquaintance of mine just got a position as the Head of PMO at a large bank here a month ago, and his package is 42k all inclusive... his grade puts him at AVP, which qualifies him for business class flights...
> 
> 5. Stay in Australia...


Thanks for an honest opinion.
Regarding the experience, a few people here put `senior` in the title after a couple of years which I also find funny. In my case 5 years goes for PMO/PM experience, I have more business experience in other areas.

So, I guess I`ll have to jump up to PMO manager before being able to look for postings overseas. Or try my luck in Singapore...


----------



## noskich

And btw, seems like Dubai can`t really compete for global talent with places like Australia and Singapore. Head of PMO in a bank in Australia on a contract would get at the very least the double of the amount mentioned above.
Even when taxes are taken into consideration Dubai cannot be more attractive.


----------



## imac

Banks here don't pay all that great... the upside is job security depending on the bank...

If you were to get into IT PMO in OnG, you are looking at between 55k - 70k all in for Head or Director... the challenge is, for senior management people, the only way you can get into OnG is if you have a significant career background in OnG... and not a whole lot of people do... and the ones who do, don't tend to move around much... 

the easiest way to get a senior management role in OnG is if the previous guy died...


----------



## vantage

noskich said:


> And btw, seems like Dubai can`t really compete for global talent with places like Australia and Singapore. Head of PMO in a bank in Australia on a contract would get at the very least the double of the amount mentioned above.
> Even when taxes are taken into consideration Dubai cannot be more attractive.


Dubai is competitive for global talent in some areas, and not others. Similar story worldwide, really.


----------



## angelinainme

*HELP me decide*

Good day! I am being offered to work in Dubai as an Executive Secretary/Assistant.
They offer me the following:
Main Package (A)
1. Basic Salary – AED.1500/-
2. House Rent Allowance –AED.750/- or Company provided sharing accommodation.
3. Special Allowance – 1500/- increasing to 2000/- after six months
4. Sub Total (A) – 3750/- per month increasing to 4250/- after six months


Other Perks (B) - Additional Costs to the Company are as follows:
1. Mobile Allowance (if required for job) – Blackberry Phone with Data Package – AED.20/-
2. Computer Asset –AED.200/-
3. Life Insurance & Medical Provision – AED.300/-
4. Official Government Fees (amortized over 24 months) – AED.200/-
5. Air Passage Allowance Costs (amortized over 24 months) – AED 150/-
6. Gratuity coverage – AED 100/- approximately
7. Sub Total (B) - 1150

Grand Total (A) + (B) = AED.5400/- per month


I am earning P28,150 a month gross pay with my present job here in the Philippines.


Does the offer good enough to trade to my present job ? I have no idea as to the cost of living in Dubai hence i need anyone's sharings if what i will earn is good enough. I am married and with kids. They will be left in the Philippines. Hope you have your insights as I need to get back to the company for my acceptance.

Thank you very much.


Angelinainme


----------



## haibinhle

angelinainme said:


> Good day! I am being offered to work in Dubai as an Executive Secretary/Assistant.
> They offer me the following:
> Main Package (A)
> 1. Basic Salary – AED.1500/-
> 2. House Rent Allowance –AED.750/- or Company provided sharing accommodation.
> 3. Special Allowance – 1500/- increasing to 2000/- after six months
> 4. Sub Total (A) – 3750/- per month increasing to 4250/- after six months
> 
> 
> Other Perks (B) - Additional Costs to the Company are as follows:
> 1. Mobile Allowance (if required for job) – Blackberry Phone with Data Package – AED.20/-
> 2. Computer Asset –AED.200/-
> 3. Life Insurance & Medical Provision – AED.300/-
> 4. Official Government Fees (amortized over 24 months) – AED.200/-
> 5. Air Passage Allowance Costs (amortized over 24 months) – AED 150/-
> 6. Gratuity coverage – AED 100/- approximately
> 7. Sub Total (B) - 1150
> 
> Grand Total (A) + (B) = AED.5400/- per month
> 
> 
> I am earning P28,150 a month gross pay with my present job here in the Philippines.
> 
> 
> Does the offer good enough to trade to my present job ? I have no idea as to the cost of living in Dubai hence i need anyone's sharings if what i will earn is good enough. I am married and with kids. They will be left in the Philippines. Hope you have your insights as I need to get back to the company for my acceptance.
> 
> Thank you very much.
> 
> 
> Angelinainme


So, the basic income that you would have is around 4000 AED/month (no tax in Dubai and which is nearly 1.5 times your current salary in Philippines). And as you detailed, you must work for them at least 2 years in order to amortize all the costs and fees?

I can say, you can survive with your salary in Dubai. That's for sure. I don't know what is your lifestyle in Philippines but with this income, you can only live in a sharable room with others. 
I had this experience, living together with 6 people in a room of 25 square meters in a villa (there're 3 others room with Philippines).

For this kind of housing, you pay only around 500-1,000 AED max. For transport, food, communication and other stuffs, it would cost you upto 1,500 AED month so you would save upto 1,500 AED/month. This is what I knew from a friend of mine with a salary like yours.

You have an advantage is that filipino community in Dubai is pretty big.

What you must pay for that: 
- A life condition at the very basic level (a bed to sleep, a shared kitchen to cook, a small table to eat and nothing else).
- A life far from your family which would lead to bad consequences once you want to return home.

For western expats, I think it's incredible


----------



## jump

Not worth leaving ur family for IMHO.. 

QUOTE=angelinainme;1761906]Good day! I am being offered to work in Dubai as an Executive Secretary/Assistant.
They offer me the following:
Main Package (A)
1. Basic Salary – AED.1500/-
2. House Rent Allowance –AED.750/- or Company provided sharing accommodation.
3. Special Allowance – 1500/- increasing to 2000/- after six months
4. Sub Total (A) – 3750/- per month increasing to 4250/- after six months


Other Perks (B) - Additional Costs to the Company are as follows:
1. Mobile Allowance (if required for job) – Blackberry Phone with Data Package – AED.20/-
2. Computer Asset –AED.200/-
3. Life Insurance & Medical Provision – AED.300/-
4. Official Government Fees (amortized over 24 months) – AED.200/-
5. Air Passage Allowance Costs (amortized over 24 months) – AED 150/-
6. Gratuity coverage – AED 100/- approximately
7. Sub Total (B) - 1150

Grand Total (A) + (B) = AED.5400/- per month


I am earning P28,150 a month gross pay with my present job here in the Philippines.


Does the offer good enough to trade to my present job ? I have no idea as to the cost of living in Dubai hence i need anyone's sharings if what i will earn is good enough. I am married and with kids. They will be left in the Philippines. Hope you have your insights as I need to get back to the company for my acceptance.

Thank you very much.


Angelinainme[/QUOTE]


----------



## babacska

*48hrs / 6 days*

Hi Guys, 

I have just been offered a position with an international hotel chain in Abu Dhabi - management post in sales. 

The contracted ours are 48 hrs over 6 days. 

I know this is the upper limit in the UAE - but I was under the impression that multinational companies operate on a 5-day working week basis. 

Does this sound reasonable / unreasonable to you? 

Pls help. Thank you.


----------



## zatapa

haibinhle said:


> For western expats, I think it's incredible


Spot on, that is incredible for a Westerner. It beats me how friendly and positive many people from Philippines are over here, considering many of them must be struggling on a daily basis without their families closeby. Even a taxi driver from Pakistan told me that he had so much respect for Filipinos. I can only agree. You can't have a proper life on that salary so far away from your family.... To me it isn't worth the sacrifice, but then again who am I to judge your circumstances...


----------



## myilzin

zed_kid said:


> No mate, that’s a very bad package for a family. If your wife finds a job on similar wage then you’ll do ok. As a single income 18k a month isn’t enough for a family. Full stop.


 you're kidding right?? he doesn't have to live in places like the emirates hills or the ranches, he can do just fine in 18K live in a 2 bedroom aptmnt in some place near SZR! or no?


----------



## angelinainme

I can imagine now how's my life would be in Dubai if I take this offer. Thank you so much for your insights...


----------



## imac

babacska said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have just been offered a position with an international hotel chain in Abu Dhabi - management post in sales.
> 
> The contracted ours are 48 hrs over 6 days.
> 
> I know this is the upper limit in the UAE - but I was under the impression that multinational companies operate on a 5-day working week basis.
> 
> Does this sound reasonable / unreasonable to you?
> 
> Pls help. Thank you.


48 hours is the norm, spread over either 5 or 6 days. For companies operating on a 5 day schedule, they work 10 hour days with a half hour break for lunch, so 9.5 working hours per day... companies on a 6 day schedule work 8 hours per day with either a half hour or a full hour for lunch... 

the work week is Saturday to Thursday with Friday considered the "day of rest"... companies on a 5 day schedule are closed on Saturday too... and their work week is Sunday - Thursday...


----------



## JL321

imac said:


> 48 hours is the norm, spread over either 5 or 6 days. For companies operating on a 5 day schedule, they work 10 hour days with a half hour break for lunch, so 9.5 working hours per day... companies on a 6 day schedule work 8 hours per day with either a half hour or a full hour for lunch...
> 
> the work week is Saturday to Thursday with Friday considered the "day of rest"... companies on a 5 day schedule are closed on Saturday too... and their work week is Sunday - Thursday...


I have always read this, but just kind of ignored it. It has never come up in my employment search either, as it isn't a great thing to ask about early on! Anyway - is a standard 48-hr week a blue collar thing? White collar? All? 

It is something to consider for those looking to move to the UAE. When comparing packages to what we can get at home or elsewhere we should then keep in mind not only things like taxes, but also standard working hours. For me, a 48-hr standard week with just a 1-day weekend is woefully inadequate! There is much more to life than work.


----------



## zed_kid

JL321 said:


> I have always read this, but just kind of ignored it. It has never come up in my employment search either, as it isn't a great thing to ask about early on! Anyway - is a standard 48-hr week a blue collar thing? White collar? All?
> 
> It is something to consider for those looking to move to the UAE. When comparing packages to what we can get at home or elsewhere we should then keep in mind not only things like taxes, but also standard working hours. For me, a 48-hr standard week with just a 1-day weekend is woefully inadequate! There is much more to life than work.


There’s a good point here. In Australia I was doing a 37.5 hour standard week, here its 45 hours… just something to think about when considering the move


----------



## noskich

zed_kid said:


> There’s a good point here. In Australia I was doing a 37.5 hour standard week, here its 45 hours… just something to think about when considering the move


Plus in Australia in most non-customer facing/physical presence critical jobs your lunch break (an hour is standard) and other smaller breaks (getting a drink, a smoke or going to the loo) are not measured by the minute. Often there are opportunities of work from home one day per week or forthnight. If you do your job well, working effectively for 7 hours per day, 5 days a week is quite acceptable for a full time permanent role.


----------



## iamjthomas

Hi All,

I am getting 8.5k AED as monthly salary(including company accommodation). new to dubai.. want to know how much money would I be shelling out for the below on a monthly basis
-transportation (some 10km from company apmt to dubai media city is what they told)
-food(no cooking, can do light breakfast/dinner if sick else would prefer outside food, or can cook the frozen stuff thingy)
-how much would it cost for mobile bills with say 3G connection(do show me link of the best one in dmc area)
-internet connection , do let me know the unlimited packages with no fup

and how much i can save maximum if i don't shell out money on any other stuff like shopping/pubs/booze etc

also, since i am coming on a work visa, will i be able to buy booze and have it at my place? or do i need some license?

and how do i use the metro most effectively like is there some cards or monthly passes that i can use?

thanks in advance
-JT


----------



## kcgirl

I believe our salary package is fair..but have a question about moving our furniture vs. buying new cheap ikea stuff. The company will move our belongings for free, I believe anything we can fit into a 20 x 5 foot container. If we opt not to utilize this, they will pay us aed 20,000 - is that enough to furnish a 2 bedroom apt for 2 adults and a 2 year old?


----------



## earthworm88

kcgirl said:


> I believe our salary package is fair..but have a question about moving our furniture vs. buying new cheap ikea stuff. The company will move our belongings for free, I believe anything we can fit into a 20 x 5 foot container. If we opt not to utilize this, they will pay us aed 20,000 - is that enough to furnish a 2 bedroom apt for 2 adults and a 2 year old?


I think it really depends on a lot of factors:
- how long you plan to be here
- Storage fees for things left behind
- Time and stress (how much are you willing to give up or take)

To simply answer your question, 20,000dhs is enough to furnish a 2bd apt. You could probably save some too if you shop for used furniture on Dubizzle (although this requires a lot of patience and time). People are leaving all the time and sometimes looking to sell the entire house content, this will save you time, but you may like some and not all the items. Ikea is not necessarily cheap, IMO the large items ie sofas etc are not good value for money. The good portion of the spending will go to the kitchen, so if the apt you are in provide all the white goods, then you already save 6-10k dhs (your existing ones won't work, so don't bring those). 

But what about personal stuff? Sounds like you get all or nothing, so not sure how you are going to transport the personal stuff. When we moved, we brought everything that we could fit into the 20ft container with us, even our TV (we bought a really high quality voltage converter for it) I am glad we did as there are certain things that I like that I can only get them back home. 

So at the end of the day, it's your personal choice. 20k shopping expense is definitely feasible assuming you are not shopping at the Versace/Fendi furniture stores 

Good luck with your move!


----------



## fcjb1970

kcgirl said:


> I believe our salary package is fair..but have a question about moving our furniture vs. buying new cheap ikea stuff. The company will move our belongings for free, I believe anything we can fit into a 20 x 5 foot container. If we opt not to utilize this, they will pay us aed 20,000 - is that enough to furnish a 2 bedroom apt for 2 adults and a 2 year old?


If my company was willing to give me 20K for furniture, I would just buy things here and not go to the hassle of having everything moved. Something to keep in mind is that it will take a while for the shipment to get here. You may have a place 4 weeks before the crate makes its way across the ocean

Also what are you doing with your place, I rented my house out furnished so get to keep my furniture and not have to shell out for storage.

The thing to consider taking is wall hangings and other personal stuff. These things will make the place feel more like home than your furniture, imo


----------



## iamjthomas

iamjthomas said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am getting 8.5k AED as monthly salary(including company accommodation). new to dubai.. want to know how much money would I be shelling out for the below on a monthly basis
> -transportation (some 10km from company apmt to dubai media city is what they told)
> -food(no cooking, can do light breakfast/dinner if sick else would prefer outside food, or can cook the frozen stuff thingy)
> -how much would it cost for mobile bills with say 3G connection(do show me link of the best one in dmc area)
> -internet connection , do let me know the unlimited packages with no fup
> 
> and how much i can save maximum if i don't shell out money on any other stuff like shopping/pubs/booze etc
> 
> also, since i am coming on a work visa, will i be able to buy booze and have it at my place? or do i need some license?
> 
> and how do i use the metro most effectively like is there some cards or monthly passes that i can use?
> 
> thanks in advance
> -JT



guys, anyone?


----------



## nick.choriatellis

*Basic salary Dubai*

Hello ppl,

just joined in as I'm planning to move in Dubai and I'm trying to put all matters in place. I need a start figure about basic salaries so as to be able to make any comparisons. So I would appreciate if anyone told me what he/she thinks about the following:

Regardless of the job role and after all allownaces taken care of (housing, transportation, relocation costs, family medical insurance, family visas, compensation upon job termination etc.) is 15,000 AED monthly basic salary enough for a family with two young children (pre-school) to live decently and also save some money ?
I know when school comes around in 3 years, it would be difficult but our plan is for my wife to get a job also by then.
Otherwise, what you people think the minimum basic salary in Dubai would be, considering the basic allowances being taken care of.

Thanks for any responses.


----------



## imac

nick.choriatellis said:


> Hello ppl,
> 
> just joined in as I'm planning to move in Dubai and I'm trying to put all matters in place. I need a start figure about basic salaries so as to be able to make any comparisons. So I would appreciate if anyone told me what he/she thinks about the following:
> 
> Regardless of the job role and after all allownaces taken care of (housing, transportation, relocation costs, family medical insurance, family visas, compensation upon job termination etc.) is 15,000 AED monthly basic salary enough for a family with two young children (pre-school) to live decently and also save some money ?
> I know when school comes around in 3 years, it would be difficult but our plan is for my wife to get a job also by then.
> Otherwise, what you people think the minimum basic salary in Dubai would be, considering the basic allowances being taken care of.
> 
> Thanks for any responses.


That's not a very practical way of approaching it, by just focusing on the basic salary, mostly because what matters at the end of the day is the *total* of what you end up taking home... the basic usually just comes into play in determining your end of service benefit...

the only situation where the analysis you are looking at makes sense is if you are being provided with an actual place to live inclusive of all utilities, or where the employer insists on paying the accommodation directly to the landlord (which does happen)... the norm usually is you get an accommodation allowance that is paid to you in cash, which becomes part of your income... 

considering that, you can chose to pick where you live, and your lifestyle... most people chose to get a place where they can cover both rent, utilities and other associated costs below what they get for housing, with a bit left over to be included in either spending money, or savings...

But yes, if you walk away with 15k a month after utilities, housing, transport etc taken care of, manage to get a decent enough education allowance when the time comes, and if your wife gets a job too, you will do well...


----------



## nick.choriatellis

Thanks for useful feedback Imac.

That's what I said: 15k is the net amount after all allowances are provided (decent housing, transportation, utilities maby...).
I don't have an actual offer yet, I just got what the employers are willing to give.
The way that it works, as I see it, is that the employer goes like thist: "here's your 15k for you and your family to get by (food, clothing, entertainment), here's 13k for housing (decent I think), here's 1000k for transportation (for rent or buy with installments maby) etc. and go out and find the best you can do with those figures. 
I don't know if I'm right but that's how I see it happening.
Please correct me if I'm wrong...


----------



## lordaragon

nick.choriatellis said:


> Thanks for useful feedback Imac.
> 
> That's what I said: 15k is the net amount after all allowances are provided (decent housing, transportation, utilities maby...).
> I don't have an actual offer yet, I just got what the employers are willing to give.
> The way that it works, as I see it, is that the employer goes like thist: "here's your 15k for you and your family to get by (food, clothing, entertainment), here's 13k for housing (decent I think), here's 1000k for transportation (for rent or buy with installments maby) etc. and go out and find the best you can do with those figures.
> I don't know if I'm right but that's how I see it happening.
> Please correct me if I'm wrong...


13k is a relatively generous housing allowance in my opinion, unless youre living in AD.... if your profile calls for a 13k housing, you wouldnt have to worry too much about your overall package..


----------



## OMG

What I find incredibly strange is that my company provides me with a one bedroom apartment.

Great sea views (it's on the palm, but there's nothing around here, I was hoping I could go to a neighborhood supermarket etc.

But no.

Weird one.


----------



## vantage

fcjb1970 said:


> If my company was willing to give me 20K for furniture, I would just buy things here and not go to the hassle of having everything moved. Something to keep in mind is that it will take a while for the shipment to get here. You may have a place 4 weeks before the crate makes its way across the ocean
> 
> Also what are you doing with your place, I rented my house out furnished so get to keep my furniture and not have to shell out for storage.
> 
> The thing to consider taking is wall hangings and other personal stuff. These things will make the place feel more like home than your furniture, imo


If you are renting out your house back home, you are likely to get better, longer lets if you leave it unfurnished....
Hence we brought the lot!


----------



## jashiq

*Job offer*

I am a USA citizen, US trained doctor with over 3 years experience here. I had an offer to practice in American Hospital of Dubai, as a consultant ICU and pulmonologist. I need help from this forum to find out if this is a good offer OR should i negotiate for more.

Base salary 40K/month plus 8K/month special allowance
Furnished housing
600/month transport allowanace
Kids education allowance, 25K per child
Medical insurance for family
Malpractice Insuranace
Annual economy class ticket to back home


Thanks in Advance.


----------



## JL321

jashiq said:


> I am a USA citizen, US trained doctor with over 3 years experience here. I had an offer to practice in American Hospital of Dubai, as a consultant ICU and pulmonologist. I need help from this forum to find out if this is a good offer OR should i negotiate for more.
> 
> Base salary 40K/month plus 8K/month special allowance
> Furnished housing
> 600/month transport allowanace
> Kids education allowance, 25K per child
> Medical insurance for family
> Malpractice Insuranace
> Annual economy class ticket to back home
> 
> 
> Thanks in Advance.


I don't know what doctors make in Dubai, but on a general level I think you can do very well in Dubai on this package.
Two points though - 
25k won't be enough for education, but you could afford to top it up.
Make sure the airfare is for the family and not just you.


----------



## fcjb1970

vantage said:


> If you are renting out your house back home, you are likely to get better, longer lets if you leave it unfurnished....
> Hence we brought the lot!


Based on my experience of having a single tenant for three years who will likely stay as long as the place is available, I would say this is a debatable point


----------



## vantage

fcjb1970 said:


> Based on my experience of having a single tenant for three years who will likely stay as long as the place is available, I would say this is a debatable point


There are exceptions to every rule!
I am involved in the renting of 15 UK properties, and unfurnished has definitely been the way to go...


----------



## Laura11

Hi all, 

I recently received a job offer to teach at an international school in Dubai. The starting salary is decent and I am very tempted. I was just wondering if anyone here had any sense on what the typical salary increase is every year? So should I expect the same salary next year or will it rise? By how much will my salary typically increase by?





Thanks!


----------



## jacck

*Interview for Lawyer role*

Hi all

I have been offered an interview for a lawyer role with a multi-national company based in Dubai. 

They have indicated that, should I be successful, they will either provide accommodation or provide an allowance for around 15000 AED per month. 

They have also indicated various other allowances (phone, travel etc). 

They would like to know what my salary expectations are but to be honest I have no idea about what to ask for!

I am currently a lawyer in Australia with about 3-4 years PAE experience but around 5 years industry experience. 

What is considered a decent salary per month to live well and save cash in Dubai?

Many thanks


----------



## vantage

Laura11 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I recently received a job offer to teach at an international school in Dubai. The starting salary is decent and I am very tempted. I was just wondering if anyone here had any sense on what the typical salary increase is every year? So should I expect the same salary next year or will it rise? By how much will my salary typically increase by?
> 
> Thanks!


Most schools are 'international' schools.
To get any help on this (from teachers on here) you are probably going to need to name the school and package.


----------



## BBmover

Laura11 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I recently received a job offer to teach at an international school in Dubai. The starting salary is decent and I am very tempted. I was just wondering if anyone here had any sense on what the typical salary increase is every year? So should I expect the same salary next year or will it rise? By how much will my salary typically increase by?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


This can also be included in your offer letter. If not, ask the school that has made you the offer. Schools vary with what their increase is and it can be stated as a monthly figure of Dhs. Some schools may not - all down to the school. Also some schools reach a threshold and may not offer an increase on an individual. 
Best to go back to the school for clarification.


----------



## Mustafa88

*Software Engineer in Dubai*

hello,

I am new to this forum. i just wanted to know how much on an average will a software engineer (fresher) and a s/w engineer having 2yrs experience in java technologies will earn in Dubai?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## vantage

kes said:


> This is a very good idea as this is one of the main problems expats face. I will be glad to help anyway I can.


wow! $50 for a salary report?
or spend 3 hours reading Expat Forum.....

i know what i did!


----------



## imac

That's $19/month down the drain...


----------



## thirty

*Is this worth it*

Hi all. First post so please be gentle.

I've been offered a position in Dubai - total package (basic and accomodation) is 352,000 AED per annum plus 2 flights per year (plus bonus but we won't count that!). 

Working in the security sector (I have 7 years experience and am thirty years old) and currently based in London on a salary of 230,000 AED (not tax free of course!). I am married but it is likely that my wife will initially stay in the UK (she has a great job there). 

Does the below budget look reasonable.

UK mortgage - 63,000 AED (is it easy to repatriate funds to the UK?)
Dubai Rental (one bed appt mid range) - 65,000 AED
Food expenses (street food and cooking at home mostly) - 24,000 AED
Travel (I will be out and about a lot so no need to buy a car) - 12,000 AED
Bills (water, electric, air-con) - 15,000 AED
Health Insurance (just for me) - 12,000 AED

According to my calculations this leaves me about 160,000 AED each year spare (to enjoy or save).

Does my budget look realistic or have I overlooked something obvious.

Thanks!


----------



## NewAndConfused

*Offer Package*

Hello everyone, 

I joined this forum few months back and I was waiting for my package offer to post and get your advice: 

My company is offering a relocation package from London to Dubai as follows : 

-Base Salary 350,000 AED + bonus +benefits 
-Relocation Package 
* Transportation allowance : 654£ ( a one off and this is for 2-very low indeed ) 
* Temporary Loving Allowance : 3274£ 
* Shipement Allowance : 3268£ 
* Miscellaneous relocation Allowance : 1961£
* Interest free loan to pay my yearly rent 

my current salary now is 50k $ ( taxable ofcourse) within a big international financial corporate , Im 29 yo married and my husband will have to look for a new job in Dubai ( as a head chef) . He's not dropping a very great job or salary in London but still , he has to make an effrot to find one in Dubai. 

I will get back to them to negotiate some stuff ( I don't know which yet: insurance one of them ) and I need you precious feedback / suggestion/ advice 



thank you in advance


----------



## vantage

NewAndConfused said:


> Hello everyone, I joined this forum few months back and I was waiting for my package offer to post and get your advice: My company is offering a relocation package from London to Dubai as follows : -Base Salary 350,000 AED + bonus +benefits -Relocation Package * Transportation allowance : 654£ ( a one off and this is for 2-very low indeed ) * Temporary Loving Allowance : 3274£ * Shipement Allowance : 3268£ * Miscellaneous relocation Allowance : 1961£ * Interest free loan to pay my yearly rent my current salary now is 50k $ ( taxable ofcourse) within a big international financial corporate , Im 29 yo married and my husband will have to look for a new job in Dubai ( as a head chef) . He's not dropping a very great job or salary in London but still , he has to make an effrot to find one in Dubai. I will get back to them to negotiate some stuff ( I don't know which yet: insurance one of them ) and I need you precious feedback / suggestion/ advice thank you in advance


London, UAE, AED, £, $....

Try and stick to a single currency for best comparison.

I didn't get a 'loving' allowance!!!!!


----------



## NewAndConfused

vantage said:


> London, UAE, AED, £, $....
> 
> Try and stick to a single currency for best comparison.
> 
> I didn't get a 'loving' allowance!!!!!


Correcting the typos ( the loving one and the $ one ) 

-Base Salary 350k AED ( around 60K£) + bonus +benefits -Relocation Package 
* Transportation allowance : 654£ ( a one off and this is for 2-very low indeed ) 
* Temporary Living Allowance : 3274£
* Shipement Allowance : 3268£ 
* Miscellaneous relocation Allowance : 1961£ * 
Interest free loan to pay my yearly rent 

My current salary now is 50k £ ( taxable ofcourse) 

looks better ? : )


----------



## imac

that's about 30k all in, which is not bad at all for someone who is 29...


----------



## fcjb1970

thirty said:


> Hi all. First post so please be gentle.
> 
> I've been offered a position in Dubai - total package (basic and accomodation) is 352,000 AED per annum plus 2 flights per year (plus bonus but we won't count that!).
> 
> Working in the security sector (I have 7 years experience and am thirty years old) and currently based in London on a salary of 230,000 AED (not tax free of course!). I am married but it is likely that my wife will initially stay in the UK (she has a great job there).
> 
> Does the below budget look reasonable.
> 
> UK mortgage - 63,000 AED (is it easy to repatriate funds to the UK?)
> Dubai Rental (one bed appt mid range) - 65,000 AED
> Food expenses (street food and cooking at home mostly) - 24,000 AED
> Travel (I will be out and about a lot so no need to buy a car) - 12,000 AED
> Bills (water, electric, air-con) - 15,000 AED
> Health Insurance (just for me) - 12,000 AED
> 
> According to my calculations this leaves me about 160,000 AED each year spare (to enjoy or save).
> 
> Does my budget look realistic or have I overlooked something obvious.
> 
> Thanks!


Not sure where you are planning to live, but I think your housing is on the low side


----------



## NewAndConfused

imac said:


> that's about 30k all in, which is not bad at all for someone who is 29...


Thanks IMAC for your replying , yes I am happy with it, there is also a bonus which is usually around the 10% to 20 % ( basic and exceptional one if there is any) .

- do you think the relocation package is enough for the move? 
I have a flat in London that I will rent out to cover up the mortgage which is around 1300 £/ month 

Vantage : Can you please advise on this? 

Thank you !


----------



## imac

Your temporary *loving* allowance is enough for about six weeks at a very decent hotel... if possible, I would take the shipment allowance in cash and use that to furnish the new place rather than ship stuff from there... no idea what the other one time transportation allowance is for, but if its for flights, that part is pathetic...

edit: the temporary loving allowance will get you more than six weeks of loving if you stay at cheaper hotels, but six weeks is plenty of time to get your visas done and find a place...


----------



## NewAndConfused

imac said:


> Your temporary *loving* allowance is enough for about six weeks at a very decent hotel... if possible, I would take the shipment allowance in cash and use that to furnish the new place rather than ship stuff from there... no idea what the other one time transportation allowance is for, but if its for flights, that part is pathetic...
> 
> edit: the temporary loving allowance will get you more than six weeks of loving if you stay at cheaper hotels, but six weeks is plenty of time to get your visas done and find a place...


hahah - thanks Imac, you like my loving allowance- first time you hear about it ?? : ) 
6 weeks in a decent hotel sounds fine - and yes we thought about the same thing re the shiping/ buying furniture as we are renting out out flat furnished , we will have to buy new stuff for Dubai. 

I will ask to increase the flight price - they are ok with that . The relocation sum will be given to me as a lump sum and I will have to manage with it everything , they don't care about where/how I use it. 

The miscellaneous one will be for the agency fee ( part of the agency fee I guess) 

thanks again for your advices, much appreciated


----------



## imac

unlike vantage...

_Some people call me the space cowboy yeah, Some call me the gangster of love, Some people call me Maurice, Cause' I speak of the pompitous of love_


----------



## Zaleha

Hi everyone

I'm new on this site so a brief introduction is in place: I hail from Finland and am a 45 years old single female with no kids. I have 15+ years international experience with a multinational engineering company and I've lived in Finland, England and the U.S. - working for the same company all the while. My positions have been supportive roles (spare parts sales & logistics, training coordination, project assistant, service coordinator) and I think they've been pretty challenging and independent roles, in hectic environments with loads of customer service.

Right now I'm unemployed (7 months) and seeking international work. I had a phone interview to Dubai this week; it is the same company that I used to work for (I left two years ago to try something entirely different, but, well...didn't quite work out) so I think I may be in a good position to negotiate based on my good reputation and skills..... but I'm a little bit confused about how much I could realistically thinking ask for as a salary without blowing my chances. This would be a local contract, by the way.

I was hoping that perhaps someone here would be able to advise me based on the above, just to get an idea, how someone with my experience might be benchmarked ?

And since it'd be a local contract, I assume the employer will not likely include any relocation assistance ?

Thanks much in advance, much appreciated


----------



## Zaleha

P.S. Sorry; I left out the position in question -- it would be either sales assistant or project assistant....


----------



## charlie291

Hi All,

I need some advice. I am a 24 year old female currently living in London. I have been offered a job in Dubai, and have been offered a salary of AED25,000 month. My company will pay for my visa costs but then everything else is down to me to fund. Although I am excited by the opportunity, I have a few doubts about making the big leap. I have been to Dubai many times before, and I know how expensive it can be to socialise and generally get by. 

Ideally I would like to live alone, but I am worried that with a monthly salary of AED25,000 will I be comfortable and still able to save some money? I am not a big party goer, but want to be able to go and do fun things when possible like going to the beach clubs etc etc. 

Please can somebody if I can live comfortably on this salary?

Thank you

Charlie


----------



## charlie291

Hi All,

I need some advice. I am a 24 year old female currently living in London. I have been offered a job in Dubai, and have been offered a salary of AED25,000 month. My company will pay for my visa costs but then everything else is down to me to fund. Although I am excited by the opportunity, I have a few doubts about making the big leap. I have been to Dubai many times before, and I know how expensive it can be to socialise and generally get by. 

Ideally I would like to live alone, but I am worried that with a monthly salary of AED25,000 will I be comfortable and still able to save some money? I am not a big party goer, but want to be able to go and do fun things when possible like going to the beach clubs etc etc. 

Please can somebody if I can live comfortably on this salary?

Thank you

Charlie


----------



## de Mexicaan

Zaleha said:


> Hi everyone I'm new on this site so a brief introduction is in place: I hail from Finland and am a 45 years old single female with no kids. I have 15+ years international experience with a multinational engineering company and I've lived in Finland, England and the U.S. - working for the same company all the while. My positions have been supportive roles (spare parts sales & logistics, training coordination, project assistant, service coordinator) and I think they've been pretty challenging and independent roles, in hectic environments with loads of customer service. Right now I'm unemployed (7 months) and seeking international work. I had a phone interview to Dubai this week; it is the same company that I used to work for (I left two years ago to try something entirely different, but, well...didn't quite work out) so I think I may be in a good position to negotiate based on my good reputation and skills..... but I'm a little bit confused about how much I could realistically thinking ask for as a salary without blowing my chances. This would be a local contract, by the way. I was hoping that perhaps someone here would be able to advise me based on the above, just to get an idea, how someone with my experience might be benchmarked ? And since it'd be a local contract, I assume the employer will not likely include any relocation assistance ? Thanks much in advance, much appreciated


Technical sales assistant i would guess around 16-20k AED per month, plus health insurance and yearly ticket home. 
Usually you also get some settling in money and initial 4 weeks hotel paid when you arrive.


----------



## Zaleha

Thanks very much !


----------



## Berliner

charlie291 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need some advice. I am a 24 year old female currently living in London. I have been offered a job in Dubai, and have been offered a salary of AED25,000 month. My company will pay for my visa costs but then everything else is down to me to fund. Although I am excited by the opportunity, I have a few doubts about making the big leap. I have been to Dubai many times before, and I know how expensive it can be to socialise and generally get by.
> 
> Ideally I would like to live alone, but I am worried that with a monthly salary of AED25,000 will I be comfortable and still able to save some money? I am not a big party goer, but want to be able to go and do fun things when possible like going to the beach clubs etc etc.
> 
> Please can somebody if I can live comfortably on this salary?
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Charlie



Hi,

I am 19 years old and I am single. I have been offered a job in Dubai which would pay me AED 100k a month. I have heard Dubai is really expensive to live at. Therefore I am wondering if I should ask for more, since I doubt I can live comfortably on such a small salary.


----------



## vantage

Berliner said:


> Hi, I am 19 years old and I am single. I have been offered a job in Dubai which would pay me AED 100k a month. I have heard Dubai is really expensive to live at. Therefore I am wondering if I should ask for more, since I doubt I can live comfortably on such a small salary.


You're about as much help as a chocolate tea pot


----------



## Tackledummy

100k AED A month? Are you sure...... at 19, if you couldn't live on that here - you really have issues!! 

Next you'll be telling me about this really awesome 'relocation' service....


----------



## charlie291

100k a month? That's a lot of money and you could live very comfortablly on that. I am being offered 25k a month, would this be an ok salary to live on...I do have to pay for everything out of that...excluding health insurance.


----------



## Zaleha

charlie291 said:


> 100k a month? That's a lot of money and you could live very comfortablly on that. I am being offered 25k a month, would this be an ok salary to live on...I do have to pay for everything out of that...excluding health insurance.


Guys....If I'm not entirely mistaken, I think the response by Berliner about the 100K AED was sarcasm


----------



## JL321

Is it just me or are salaries dropping while costs are increasing?

I’ve been trying hard to find a job in Dubai for many months. I’ve gone there twice to network and meet with potential employers. There seemed to be real opportunity and considerable interest in me. Over the last few months all of it has faded away in one way or another though. 
Things were put on hold, things changed for them, nothing happened at all – they just do nothing. 
I’ve been told I was over overqualified. I’ve been told I was underqualified.
I’ve been told I have no local experience. I’ve been told that my vast emerging market experience is perfect.

Somehow I managed to get two job offers though. One wasn’t an insult at face value, but it didn’t include relocation, flights, and health insurance for my family. When factoring in those things and non-recurring monthly costs (i.e. start-up costs, vacation, etc.) it meant I couldn’t even break even. A bonus scheme was the only way it worked, but I discounted that to zero in my planning (my confidence that it would be achieved AND that it would actually be paid was low). The other offer was so low that it was honestly an insult. I am quite experienced, but I know of graduates in my field who just a few months earlier were given similar packages in Dubai. 

I read lots of posts on here and while it is hard to compare like for like since most aren’t in the same field as I am, a lot seems in some ways to support what I am experiencing myself – which is that the level of new salaries are rapidly dropping while costs are rapidly increasing.

More indication of this is that a leading recruiter in my field has recruited for many positions over the period I’ve been trying. I’ve known directly from my own efforts exactly who some of the positions were for. In most cases I have a very good idea what those companies usually pay for such positions. In some cases the positions were to replace people that left and I have known exactly what the last person in the role was making. Without fail the salary ranges to fill the vacancies are well below what they should be. 

Anyway, I’m pretty much giving up on my Dubai dream. It is disappointing given the effort (and expense – both time and money) I’ve made. It is also a shame because me and my family very much want to move there. I really believe I have a lot to offer and that I can be successful there too. Nevertheless, I can’t chase it forever. It seems it is time for me to start focusing my efforts elsewhere.


----------



## Rope R.A.T

I'm possibly relocating to Dubai in December,

Is it just me or is there no rooms to let for westerners on dubizzle ?? because I'm just seeing bed spaces and partitions...or am I just not looking hard enough?

As I won't have enough money in the beginning to rent a flat and pay these high quarterly prices I'll have to rent a room for the first couple of months. 

Anyone know where else I can look for ROOMS to let and not bed spaces or partitions except Dubizzle?? 

And can a room be arranged before I get there? So that I don't have to go and stay in a expensive hotel.


----------



## shashwat

IT Pre Sales Consultant (ERP) after say 5 - 6 years of experience. 

What would be the salary range? Anyone?


----------



## vildadalen

I think I have experienced the same more or less like your situation. However I am I the process of pre joining formalities. I and my family wanted so much to move and give Dubai a chance. I have over 14 years if experience but I had to accept an which is hardly enough for us to survive. My strategy is and my advice to you maybe is to get a job and try to do my best to progress within the company in a year or two. So the toughest time for you would be the first 2 years but at least I would say it will be easier to find a better job once you are in. 

Don't give up and good luck. 



JL321 said:


> Is it just me or are salaries
> dropping while costs are increasing? I&#146;ve been trying hard to find a job in Dubai for many months. I&#146;ve gone there twice to network and meet with potential employers. There seemed to be real opportunity and considerable interest in me. Over the last few months all of it has faded away in one way or another though. Things were put on hold, things changed for them, nothing happened at all &#150; they just do nothing. I&#146;ve been told I was over overqualified. I&#146;ve been told I was underqualified. I&#146;ve been told I have no local experience. I&#146;ve been told that my vast emerging market experience is perfect. Somehow I managed to get two job offers though. One wasn&#146;t an insult at face value, but it didn&#146;t include relocation, flights, and health insurance for my family. When factoring in those things and non-recurring monthly costs (i.e. start-up costs, vacation, etc.) it meant I couldn&#146;t even break even. A bonus scheme was the only way it worked, but I discounted that to zero in my planning (my confidence that it would be achieved AND that it would actually be paid was low). The other offer was so low that it was honestly an insult. I am quite experienced, but I know of graduates in my field who just a few months earlier were given similar packages in Dubai. I read lots of posts on here and while it is hard to compare like for like since most aren&#146;t in the same field as I am, a lot seems in some ways to support what I am experiencing myself &#150; which is that the level of new salaries are rapidly dropping while costs are rapidly increasing. More indication of this is that a leading recruiter in my field has recruited for many positions over the period I&#146;ve been trying. I&#146;ve known directly from my own efforts exactly who some of the positions were for. In most cases I have a very good idea what those companies usually pay for such positions. In some cases the positions were to replace people that left and I have known exactly what the last person in the role was making. Without fail the salary ranges to fill the vacancies are well below what they should be. Anyway, I&#146;m pretty much giving up on my Dubai dream. It is disappointing given the effort (and expense &#150; both time and money) I&#146;ve made. It is also a shame because me and my family very much want to move there. I really believe I have a lot to offer and that I can be successful there too. Nevertheless, I can&#146;t chase it forever. It seems it is time for me to start focusing my efforts elsewhere.


----------



## Berliner

Zaleha said:


> Guys....If I'm not entirely mistaken, I think the response by Berliner about the 100K AED was sarcasm


Sure was  

Come on, if a single person can't get by on AED 25k/month in any city on this planet. then there must be something wrong with this world. I was able to support myself and my wife on AED 10k/month for almost 2 years. And I was able to save money as well. Now that my salary has tripled, I am saving almost AED 20k/month. 

And no, we are not stingy with our money


----------



## fcjb1970

vildadalen said:


> I think I have experienced the same more or less like your situation. However I am I the process of pre joining formalities. I and my family wanted so much to move and give Dubai a chance. I have over 14 years if experience but I had to accept an which is hardly enough for us to survive. My strategy is and my advice to you maybe is to get a job and try to do my best to progress within the company in a year or two. So the toughest time for you would be the first 2 years but at least I would say it will be easier to find a better job once you are in.
> 
> Don't give up and good luck.


How long have you been here? Have you seen the strategy work, or is it just theory. From my observations this is a poor approach. People do not advance here in the same ways they do in the USA (only place I can compare it from experience). At the job I moved here for my manager was making about 8K pm less than me because he had not gotten a raise in 4 years, same with the PM on the project. I have had many others say the same thing, that getting salary increases does not occur here like back in their home countries.

The last thing I would ever recommend to someone is to move here with a poor salary expecting once they are here they will find something better.


----------



## JL321

fcjb1970 said:


> How long have you been here? Have you seen the strategy work, or is it just theory. From my observations this is a poor approach. People do not advance here in the same ways they do in the USA (only place I can compare it from experience). At the job I moved here for my manager was making about 8K pm less than me because he had not gotten a raise in 4 years, same with the PM on the project. I have had many others say the same thing, that getting salary increases does not occur here like back in their home countries.
> 
> The last thing I would ever recommend to someone is to move here with a poor salary expecting once they are here they will find something better.


I think vildadalen's approach is ok for someone with a burning desire and/or unavoidable need to be in Dubai. But otherwise fcjb1970 seems to be spot on. I've talked to many people with vast experience in not just Dubai, but the whole region. All tell me that advancement is almost unheard of. They've said that taking the right starting position is paramount. The exception is if you want to get experience in the region and you find an acceptable first position that will set you up perfectly for your next position (i.e. move to a new job).

In my personal case, I've worked too hard for nearly 20 years to be where I am now. I was willing to take a reduction in what I could earn where I am for what I believe would be a better quality of life in Dubai, but I am not willing to do it for far less than I am worth. I am not going to pay to do it (i.e. have greater total outflow and net income). 

I left my last job at the beginning of this year so I have been out of work for quite a few months now. I can get a job where I am for sure and it will pay well. I haven't done it because I rather leave. But I can if I choose. I've lived as an Expat for many years and I also have the option of going home. While I would take a cut going home, I don't think I would do worse than what I'm finding in Dubai now either. Plus my home is not such a bad place. There is no clear advantage for Dubai in that case.

Finally, as I said, I am currently unemployed. While I've been able to afford giving Dubai a real effort, I can't afford to do it indefinitely. Given the trends I am seeing I am really starting to think it is time to start focusing my efforts on a new plan, as disappointing as that is to me. 
But I'd love for someone to convince me otherwise!


----------



## imac

vildadalen said:


> ...My strategy is and my advice to you maybe is to get a job and try to do my best to progress within the company in a year or two...


If it is your expectation that this will happen in Emirates, then its highly highly unlikely regardless of how great a performer you are... coupled with the fact that you are in IT which historically has the lower end of the salary increase range, as well as opportunities to progress... 

As I have told you before, in Emirates, you are looking at a 4% salary increase if you are a high performer, likely 2%-3% if you are rated average... and Emirates wont let you jump grades for at-least 4 years... and that too with a position reclassification...

the only way you will be able to accomplish this is if you were to leave Emirates in 1-2 years and look at another company with a higher pay...


----------



## QOFE

vildadalen said:


> I think I have experienced the same more or less like your situation. However I am I the process of pre joining formalities. I and my family wanted so much to move and give Dubai a chance. I have over 14 years if experience but I had to accept an which is hardly enough for us to survive. My strategy is and my advice to you maybe is to get a job and try to do my best to progress within the company in a year or two. So the toughest time for you would be the first 2 years but at least I would say it will be easier to find a better job once you are in.
> 
> Don't give up and good luck.


Did you not take up the offer? I know you've been researching the move quite extensively the last few months and you have been given various advise. Did you decide that the offer was not good enough?


----------



## khan999

hi ,
i am currently living in Pakistan, today i received my Visa letter and appointment letter from a company in Ajman City(UAE) .. i haven't received any kind of offer letter or job Agreement before that , is it possible that company offers you Visa and appointment without your signature on agreement and without interview ?? please reply


----------



## vantage

khan999 said:


> hi , i am currently living in Pakistan, today i received my Visa letter and appointment letter from a company in Ajman City(UAE) .. i haven't received any kind of offer letter or job Agreement before that , is it possible that company offers you Visa and appointment without your signature on agreement and without interview ?? please reply


Don't sign anything until you have the answers you need
Copy of contract, terms, salary etc.

Did you apply to them, or is this totally random?!


----------



## fairypk

Hi

My husband has been offered a job which pays AED 18,000/month. We have a 8 month old son (who will be close to 1 by the time we move). We are used to a comfortable lifestyle and he would prefer if I didn't work. What are options for childcare? Would we need a second salary? 

Thanks


----------



## khan999

i applied through a recruitment company ,,


----------



## kimblibob

Hi  
I'll be moving over to Dubai in November & was wondering if somebody could shed some light.. Am I getting a good deal? Nursery Professional and will be earning 11,500AED but this does not include flights, accomodation or anything like that.. I keep hearing about employment 'packages'.. Am I not getting a good deal here?  x


----------



## vildadalen

Dear imac. I definitely remember your advices very well and I am impressed by your sharp memory. 

Our move to Dubai is also based on some personal reasons. So the money and luxury factors were not the only thing that make us decide upon an offer. 

I understand that in any company you will have to work at least 2 years to get to know the enterprise and it's complexity as well as decide what one will be doing. 

Our offer that we got is not the best but it's not that ad either. We count with very good education and a decent life style and we know we will not save at the end of the month the first 1-2 years. 
I am not sure about IT but it seems that emirates wants to hire skilled individuals with western experience(no offense). My experience is not only in IT. it is also a mixture of understand the business and the customers needs and try to find disruptive development opportunities. 

I still highly appreciate your valuable inputs. Hope to see you one day in Dubai. 



imac said:


> If it is your expectation that this will happen in Emirates, then its highly highly unlikely regardless of how great a performer you are... coupled with the fact that you are in IT which historically has the lower end of the salary increase range, as well as opportunities to progress... As I have told you before, in Emirates, you are looking at a 4% salary increase if you are a high performer, likely 2%-3% if you are rated average... and Emirates wont let you jump grades for at-least 4 years... and that too with a position reclassification... the only way you will be able to accomplish this is if you were to leave Emirates in 1-2 years and look at another company with a higher pay...


----------



## vildadalen

I did accept an offer finally. I have got 2 other offers previously one in Dubai and the other in Abu Dhabi. Those 2 offers were not according to my expectation. I waited and got the 3 rd one where I am working in the pre joining formalities at the moment. 

I am really impressed you remember me 



QOFE said:


> Did you not take up the offer? I know you've been researching the move quite extensively the last few months and you have been given various advise. Did you decide that the offer was not good enough?


----------



## Richard1983

kimblibob said:


> Hi
> I'll be moving over to Dubai in November & was wondering if somebody could shed some light.. Am I getting a good deal? Nursery Professional and will be earning 11,500AED but this does not include flights, accomodation or anything like that.. I keep hearing about employment 'packages'.. Am I not getting a good deal here?  x


Some contracts are broken down into elements and referred to as a package... either way the bottom line is, are you happy with the lifestyle you will have for the money you will receive, taking into account your bills.

There is lots of info on housing and general cost of living so, if I was you I would work out 'will I be better off'


----------



## imac

vildadalen said:


> Dear imac. I definitely remember your advices very well and I am impressed by your sharp memory.
> 
> Our move to Dubai is also based on some personal reasons. So the money and luxury factors were not the only thing that make us decide upon an offer.
> 
> I understand that in any company you will have to work at least 2 years to get to know the enterprise and it's complexity as well as decide what one will be doing.
> 
> Our offer that we got is not the best but it's not that ad either. We count with very good education and a decent life style and we know we will not save at the end of the month the first 1-2 years.
> I am not sure about IT but it seems that emirates wants to hire skilled individuals with western experience(no offense). My experience is not only in IT. it is also a mixture of understand the business and the customers needs and try to find disruptive development opportunities.
> 
> I still highly appreciate your valuable inputs. Hope to see you one day in Dubai.


I am not debating your reasons for accepting the package that you did, or your reasons for moving, only you can determine whats right for you and your family...

What I am trying to point out is, your "growth" plan as you have outlined is not something that will happen working at Emirates... or most other places for that matter...

And while its correct that Emirates (or any other company) wants to hire skilled individuals, once people are on board (pardon the pun), job progression is not a priority for companies here...

Emirates has a huge HR department, as it does an IT department... in fact, I think the only other organization that rivals the size of HR in the UAE is probably Al Futtaim... Emirates probably has 10 times more "IT Managers" than I have employees in my section... 

the mindset as it relates to policies is, these companies are not big on retaining staff, as in they are not really worried about attrition... the attitude here is, if someone leaves, they can be replaced... and hence, there is not a lot of focus on either employee development (unless you are a UAE national) or job progression (again, unless you are a UAE national)...

With Emirates (and also most companies here) the grade you get hired in is the grade you will stay at for at least 4-5 years, and you move grades after that time period not by staying in your same position, but going through a "job reclassification"... 

Emirates will not "automatically" promote you just because there is a vacancy above you... just like all the other people who are not working at Emirates applying for open positions, you have to apply for open positions... and everyone else who *is* working at Emirates at the same grade as you in your division will *also* be applying for the same position... and the fact that you are an internal applicant only gives you the advantage of knowing where the interview will be... you still have to get short listed, still go through all the evaluations...


----------



## imac

vildadalen said:


> ..So the money and luxury factors were not the only thing that make us decide upon an offer...


Oh, and just to clarify... I did not post that long windy response to try to convince you about anything otherwise... the only reason I did is because you are advising other people on here regarding your growth strategy... in my opinion it wont be as easy as you anticipate... 

As I have said before, only you can determine whats right for you... and I wish you the best... I would be very happy to be proven wrong...


----------



## iamjthomas

> Originally Posted by iamjthomas View Post
> Hi All,
> 
> I am getting 8.5k AED as monthly salary(including company accommodation). new to dubai.. want to know how much money would I be shelling out for the below on a monthly basis
> -transportation (some 10km from company apmt to dubai media city is what they told)
> -food(no cooking, can do light breakfast/dinner if sick else would prefer outside food, or can cook the frozen stuff thingy)
> -how much would it cost for mobile bills with say 3G connection(do show me link of the best one in dmc area)
> -internet connection , do let me know the unlimited packages with no fup
> 
> and how much i can save maximum if i don't shell out money on any other stuff like shopping/pubs/booze etc
> 
> also, since i am coming on a work visa, will i be able to buy booze and have it at my place? or do i need some license?
> 
> and how do i use the metro most effectively like is there some cards or monthly passes that i can use?
> 
> thanks in advance
> -JT
> 
> 
> 
> guys, anyone?
Click to expand...

anyone please?


----------



## imac

iamjthomas said:


> anyone please?


Here is the reason why you are probably not getting a response... based on 8500 dhs is the most you have to spend...



> -transportation (some 10km from company apmt to dubai media city is what they told)


anywhere from 200 dhs per month to 8500 dhs per month...



> -food(no cooking, can do light breakfast/dinner if sick else would prefer outside food, or can cook the frozen stuff thingy)


anywhere from 1000 dhs per month to 8500 dhs per month...



> -how much would it cost for mobile bills with say 3G connection(do show me link of the best one in dmc area)


anywhere from 20 dhs per month to 8500 dhs per month...



> -internet connection , do let me know the unlimited packages with no fup


anywhere from 300 dhs per month to 3000 dhs per month...

see a pattern here?


----------



## Guest

imac said:


> Emirates will not "automatically" promote you just because there is a vacancy above you... just like all the other people who are not working at Emirates applying for open positions, you have to apply for open positions... and everyone else who *is* working at Emirates at the same grade as you in your division will *also* be applying for the same position... and the fact that you are an internal applicant only gives you the advantage of knowing where the interview will be... you still have to get short listed, still go through all the evaluations...


Wow, sorry but what a ****ty system!


----------



## imac

nathanalgren said:


> Wow, sorry but what a ****ty system!


no different that most other companies who have HR factories... just because there is a vacancy does not mean you will get it automatically, you have to apply for it... same is true for most larger companies in the west too... 

the difference is, back home, if you are already an employee, you get preference over external applicants...

promoting from within is not big here, unless you are a UAE national...


----------



## imac

imac said:


> promoting from within is not big here, unless you are a UAE national...


the other thing... if a less qualified UAE national is available for the same position, the UAE national gets first preference... if there is a less qualified Arab national available for the same position, the Arab national gets second preference... a less qualified expat who is cheaper gets third preference...


----------



## iamjthomas

imac said:


> Here is the reason why you are probably not getting a response... based on 8500 dhs is the most you have to spend...
> 
> 
> 
> anywhere from 200 dhs per month to 8500 dhs per month...
> 
> 
> 
> anywhere from 1000 dhs per month to 8500 dhs per month...
> 
> 
> 
> anywhere from 20 dhs per month to 8500 dhs per month...
> 
> 
> 
> anywhere from 300 dhs per month to 3000 dhs per month...
> 
> see a pattern here?


new to helping some new here eh? 
thanks for the info btw. i checked with my friend just now and he told me all the available options for the ones you pin pointed above and he didn't see any pattern. 

thanks again


----------



## Guest

imac said:


> no different that most other companies who have HR factories... just because there is a vacancy does not mean you will get it automatically, you have to apply for it... same is true for most larger companies in the west too...
> 
> the difference is, back home, if you are already an employee, you get preference over external applicants...
> 
> promoting from within is not big here, unless you are a UAE national...


I don't know what west we are talking about. Of course no one gets promoted automatically, but in europe, they prefer to promote someone within the company first, if they see no match, or no one deserves to be promoted, then they look for people out of the company. I have never seen something like this: interviewing people from within company together with people from outside of company (group interview or assestment center) like Emirates does. 

Because you are already expected to know everything about your own employees, you know if he has what it takes, or not. Why the heck do you need to put him in an assessment center again with others?


----------



## Guest

iamjthomas said:


> new to helping some new here eh?
> thanks for the info btw. i checked with my friend just now and he told me all the available options for the ones you pin pointed above and he didn't see any pattern.
> 
> thanks again


if you don't see the point in his message I think no matter what we tell you, you will possibly go bankrupt quite soon anyway.


----------



## imac

nathanalgren said:


> ...interviewing people from within company together with people from outside of company (group interview or assestment center) like Emirates does...


don't believe they actually do it *together* with the external applicants, but I have been told the process is the same... there are likely multiple internal applicants for the same position along with all the externals...


----------



## Guest

imac said:


> don't believe they actually do it *together* with the external applicants, but I have been told the process is the same... there are likely multiple internal applicants for the same position along with all the externals...


That is the thing, I know they do it together, my friend had one of those assestment centers with 6-7 external and 2 internals...


----------



## Zaleha

imac said:


> don't believe they actually do it *together* with the external applicants, but I have been told the process is the same... there are likely multiple internal applicants for the same position along with all the externals...


You are right. While I've never been to group interviews, I did work for a big multinational company for a long time in Europe, and they had some sort of HR regulations that made it impossible to just promote someone to an available position within the company - the position had to be advertized, and then both external and internal applicants had to go through the same interview process. I think this is quite standard in the huge multinational companies these days


----------



## vildadalen

Thank you so much imac. I have all your inputs in mind. I haven't been to uae so I cannot say. I know that to progress in any multinational enterprise is a challenge. I have also heard from a HR recruiter that internal candidates have a priority and are being considered before external candidates and that was one of the "advantages" why I should work for emirates. However, I have no clue if it is true or not. 

I appreciate all your inputs very much and maybe I will cool down not to advise new members until I get there 




imac said:


> Oh, and just to clarify... I did not post that long windy response to try to convince you about anything otherwise... the only reason I did is because you are advising other people on here regarding your growth strategy... in my opinion it wont be as easy as you anticipate... As I have said before, only you can determine whats right for you... and I wish you the best... I would be very happy to be proven wrong...


----------



## vildadalen

I don't understand why should one go through the assessment days if one has already passed it before!! 

It must be different assessment for different positions I would say. A management position may require different skills sets than a senior or a junior position hence they internal candidates might be asked to undertake the assessment again which allows the recruiter to check if they are suitable for a higher position or not! Just guessing. 




nathanalgren said:


> That is the thing, I know they do it together, my friend had one of those assestment centers with 6-7 external and 2 internals...


----------



## AnCaSwe

vildadalen said:


> I don't understand why should one go through the assessment days if one has already passed it before!!
> 
> It must be different assessment for different positions I would say. A management position may require different skills sets than a senior or a junior position hence they internal candidates might be asked to undertake the assessment again which allows the recruiter to check if they are suitable for a higher position or not! Just guessing.


@vildadalen

Cannot figure out how to send PM on this forum...

Are you joining Emirates? See that you live in Uppsala, so am I. I am scheduled for assessment in Dubai for IT Senior Support Engineer and would very much like to pick your brain. The beer is on me.


----------



## vildadalen

AnCaSwe said:


> @vildadalen Cannot figure out how to send PM on this forum... Are you joining Emirates? See that you live in Uppsala, so am I. I am scheduled for assessment in Dubai for IT Senior Support Engineer and would very much like to pick your brain. The beer is on me.


You must have 5 posts to be able to send pm(forum rules). I will be more than happy to help you.


----------



## imac

most people working in HR in the ME are mindless clerks who could not find the floor with a map... these are the same people who write policies... for the most part, company policies here are pointless, primarily designed to give off the impression that there is more work involved in doing something than reality... and a way to justify their own employment... 

the HR mentality here is, if we can do it in 2 steps, lets do it in 30 instead...

oh, and people here *LOVE* stamping ****... there are positions in my company, where the guy does nothing else but stamp papers all day, and he is a "senior HR officer"...


----------



## vildadalen

AnCaSwe said:


> @vildadalen Are you joining Emirates?


I am in the pre joining step doing all the formalities and preparing the documents. My estimated joining date is in November. Answer to 5 threads/posts and you will be able to send a PM. 
Good luck


----------



## fcjb1970

imac said:


> most people working in HR in the ME are mindless clerks who could not find the floor with a map... these are the same people who write policies... for the most part, company policies here are pointless, primarily designed to give off the impression that there is more work involved in doing something than reality... and a way to justify their own employment...
> 
> the HR mentality here is, if we can do it in 2 steps, lets do it in 30 instead...
> 
> oh, and people here *LOVE* stamping ****... there are positions in my company, where the guy does nothing else but stamp papers all day, and he is a "senior HR officer"...


That's because HR is basically used by companies to get their percentage up.


----------



## Dazza79

*Uk to dubai package*

Hi I'm moving to dubai with my 1 year old child and wife, my wife is planning to work also but for the interim we will be settling in

Now I will have a relocation package of 14750
12000 per month basic plus commission or bonus which is normally strong in my line of work 

What kind of budget property could I look at ?

What's the best advice for getting a car ? 

I've been looking at Arabian ranches but am I being to hopeful ?

Appreciate some advice


----------



## Dazza79

*Package and property advice*

Hi I'm moving to dubai with my 1 year old child and wife, my wife is planning to work also but for the interim we will be settling in

Now I will have a relocation package of 14750
12000 per month basic plus commission or bonus which is normally strong in my line of work 

What kind of budget property could I look at ?

What's the best advice for getting a car ? 

I've been looking at Arabian ranches but am I being to hopeful ?

Appreciate some advice


----------



## Dazza79

Dazza79 said:


> Hi I'm moving to dubai with my 1 year old child and wife, my wife is planning to work also but for the interim we will be settling in
> 
> Now I will have a relocation package of 14750
> 12000 per month basic plus commission or bonus which is normally strong in my line of work
> 
> What kind of budget property could I look at ?
> 
> What's the best advice for getting a car ?
> 
> I've been looking at Arabian ranches but am I being to hopeful ?
> 
> Appreciate some advice


Also how much will I need to get started on a property if I'm looking at 140000 a year by monthly or cheques


----------



## vantage

imac said:


> oh, and people here *LOVE* stamping ****... there are positions in my company, where the guy does nothing else but stamp papers all day, and he is a "senior HR officer"...


anywhere in the world that was vaguely influenced by the British Empire loves a good stamp! Officious Beaurocracy is the backbone of any Empire building!

the last remnants of this can be witnessed in the UK in rural Post Offices, where menopausal sub-post mistresses stamp mail with maniacal delight and unnatural force!


----------



## vantage

Dazza79 said:


> Hi I'm moving to dubai with my 1 year old child and wife, my wife is planning to work also but for the interim we will be settling in
> 
> Now I will have a relocation package of 14750
> 12000 per month basic plus commission or bonus which is normally strong in my line of work
> 
> What kind of budget property could I look at ?
> 
> What's the best advice for getting a car ?
> 
> I've been looking at Arabian ranches but am I being to hopeful ?
> 
> Appreciate some advice


your position needs to work WITHOUT commission and bonuses. 
Do not count on these in this region. Be VERY wary of any projected bonus and comission figures given to you.

What is your line of work?

On a basic of 12,000 / month, do not even consider Arabian Ranches yet, until you have several months of experience / bonus / commission under your belt to get an idea of your actual income.

140,000 / annum for a Ranches pad means rental costs of just under 12,000 / month.
Does this sound wise?
Does it sound wise to write cheques a full year in advance that eat up 100% of your salary?
that's no food, no utilities, no transport - nothing. 
If you do not meet your payments (post-dated cheques) life can be a lot worse here than just being made homeless...

if you are coming, get a VERY cheap one bed somewhere for a year.
See how it goes. See what you actually make.
See how much the wife earns (don't forget childcare - v. expensive)
If you are raking it in, move on up.


----------



## vantage

Dazza79 said:


> Also how much will I need to get started on a property if I'm looking at 140000 a year by monthly or cheques


you will not be able to pay monthly

best case - 4 cheques (submitted up front and post-dated)
worst case & most likely - 1 cheque - full ammount - up front

+5% of your rental fee payable to the Agent
+5%-10% security deposit payable up front
+5% of your annual figure payable as 'municipality fee' (Council tax) in monthly installments.....

*you may have to write cheques, on day 1, for 154,000 AED*, if you want to live in the Ranches.
Actually, the same system applies for all properties, but the retal figure will be different, clearly!


----------



## Dazza79

I will be working in cars sales as a business manager which attracts commission every month 

A 1 bed is probably not enough 

Would you suggest anywhere to look


----------



## sammylou

Dazza79 said:


> I will be working in cars sales as a business manager which attracts commission every month
> 
> A 1 bed is probably not enough
> 
> Would you suggest anywhere to look


i think you need to listen wisely to what vantage is saying. how can you even consider spending 100% of your salary on rent alone? especially with a wife and baby and also moving to a new country.

commissions may have been strong in your line of work from where you are coming but there are lots of commissioned based people here who will tell you it's much less in Dubai. also much less reliable that you will always be paid those commissions in a timely manner [or in full!].

i would suggest you go onto dubizzle and have a search for apartments and this will give you an idea of what and where you can afford. personally, i wouldn't spend more than 30% of my salary on rent. everything else piles up very quickly. so even if the commissions were to double your income you still shouldn't be renting for 140k a year. it just isn't smart.

i have also responded to your posting in the rental thread and proposed a budget and options.


----------



## Dazza79

Thanks


----------



## haibinhle

Dazza79 said:


> Thanks


In Dubai, you should never count on your commission


----------



## adhamsaid88

*Please need advice ASAP*

Dears,

Please I need you advice asap.
I have been offered the below :fingerscrossed:

Account Manager / Sales Executive
Industry: Digital marketing services - Dubai

Basic salary: 8,000 AED + sales commissions they said it can be up to 100% - 150% of basic salary.
no accommodation or other benefits except medical insurance.

Note that I Egyptian, 25 yr with 2 years experience, and currently located in Egypt.
I don't have a GCC experience.
I will be bringing my wife after 4 or 5 month, no kids.
Also I got this offer hardly since I am in Egypt not UAE

All I am looking for is a decent life, not luxurious, not low life standard 


please also advice me as I am afraid they are lying about the commissions, and also is it easy to sell in Dubai.

Thanks in advance


----------



## adhamsaid88

adhamsaid88 said:


> Dears,
> 
> Please I need you advice asap.
> I have been offered the below :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Account Manager / Sales Executive
> Industry: Digital marketing services - Dubai
> 
> Basic salary: 8,000 AED + sales commissions they said it can be up to 100% - 150% of basic salary.
> no accommodation or other benefits except medical insurance.
> 
> Note that I Egyptian, 25 yr with 2 years experience, and currently located in Egypt.
> I don't have a GCC experience.
> I will be bringing my wife after 4 or 5 month, no kids.
> Also I got this offer hardly since I am in Egypt not UAE
> 
> All I am looking for is a decent life, not luxurious, not low life standard
> 
> 
> please also advice me as I am afraid they are lying about the commissions, and also is it easy to sell in Dubai.
> 
> Thanks in advance


anyone ?!


----------



## vantage

Only advice - ignore the bonus for any calculations you do. Do not rely on a bonus! It is rarely likely to get near the percentages you are told


----------



## adhamsaid88

vantage said:


> Only advice - ignore the bonus for any calculations you do. Do not rely on a bonus! It is rarely likely to get near the percentages you are told


ok, but what about the rest of the offer, can u advice?


----------



## adhamsaid88

*Please need advice ASAP*

anyone else has an advice please



adhamsaid88 said:


> Dears,
> 
> Please I need you advice asap.
> I have been offered the below :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Account Manager / Sales Executive
> Industry: Digital marketing services - Dubai
> 
> Basic salary: 8,000 AED + sales commissions they said it can be up to 100% - 150% of basic salary.
> no accommodation or other benefits except medical insurance.
> 
> Note that I Egyptian, 25 yr with 2 years experience, and currently located in Egypt.
> I don't have a GCC experience.
> I will be bringing my wife after 4 or 5 month, no kids.
> Also I got this offer hardly since I am in Egypt not UAE
> 
> All I am looking for is a decent life, not luxurious, not low life standard
> 
> 
> please also advice me as I am afraid they are lying about the commissions, and also is it easy to sell in Dubai.
> 
> Thanks in advance


----------



## vildadalen

adhamsaid88 said:


> anyone else has an advice please


I am not in Dubai yet but my advice to you according to my research for houses and schools is that prices are so high for housing and schools for the kids. My second advice is that you shouldn't compare this money to Egyptian salaries! Always think from a Dubai perspective. 

I think it is a very low offer but I compare from a different point of view and another life style. 

Good luck


----------



## vildadalen

adhamsaid88 said:


> anyone else has an advice please


Web though you don't have kids yet. You will beed at least a 2 room apartment when you'll bring your wife. I don't think you can find a decent 2 rooms apartment for less than AED 7000 per month as far as I know. 

Don't let my advice put you down. Compare your current situation and your future potential improvements and make up your mind.


----------



## adhamsaid88

*Please need advice*

more info:

I am looking to stay in a shared apartment till I have my wife then I will be moving to a studio, which I found that it will cost around 4000/month as I don't care much about the size of it, 600 ft2 is fine with me but the rest of the 8000 will be enough to have a decent life?
and what about the commissions, do they really give me 100% - 150%?

Edit: I am looking for a good living, not luxurious, not low standard
note that I don't drink alcohol, and our daily life will be like going to a cafe after work and have a walk, a lunch in a restaurant in weekends, what I mean is I am not going there to rock it at night 



adhamsaid88 said:


> Dears,
> 
> Please I need you advice asap.
> I have been offered the below :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Account Manager / Sales Executive
> Industry: Digital marketing services - Dubai
> 
> Basic salary: 8,000 AED + sales commissions they said it can be up to 100% - 150% of basic salary.
> no accommodation or other benefits except medical insurance.
> 
> Note that I Egyptian, 25 yr with 2 years experience, and currently located in Egypt.
> I don't have a GCC experience.
> I will be bringing my wife after 4 or 5 month, no kids.
> Also I got this offer hardly since I am in Egypt not UAE
> 
> All I am looking for is a decent life, not luxurious, not low life standard
> 
> 
> please also advice me as I am afraid they are lying about the commissions, and also is it easy to sell in Dubai.
> 
> Thanks in advance


----------



## vildadalen

I don't know about the commissions. You should listen to the more experienced members as they know the place better. 

Once again, if you think you will survive withe a small studio and very simple life style, it is your decision. 




adhamsaid88 said:


> more info:
> 
> I am looking to stay in a shared apartment till I have my wife then I will be moving to a studio, which I found that it will cost around 4000/month as I don't care much about the size of it, 600 ft2 is fine with me but the rest of the 8000 will be enough to have a decent life?
> and what about the commissions, do they really give me 100% - 150%?
> 
> Edit: I am looking for a good living, not luxurious, not low standard
> note that I don't drink alcohol, and our daily life will be like going to a cafe after work and have a walk, a lunch in a restaurant in weekends, what I mean is I am not going there to rock it at night


----------



## vantage

Nobody can answer your question about commission, as we do not know which company you will be working for!
I have already said that I very much doubt you'll get as much as they say, and that you should exclude it from your calculations.
This should apply to ANY commission or bonus pay.


----------



## shashwat

shashwat said:


> IT Pre Sales Consultant (ERP) after say 5 - 6 years of experience.
> 
> What would be the salary range? Anyone?


Guys any ideas, anyone please


----------



## imac

shashwat said:


> Guys any ideas, anyone please


generally between 8k - 16k per month inclusive of allowances, the commissions are additional and usually calculated quarterly and paid monthly, plus or minus a few k... really depends on the company and the ERP in question...


----------



## user_m

Fellow Expats, 

Rather than focusing on my worth and value, I'd like to get an idea if my living standards can be met with this package in Dubai. Would appreciate your advise on the following: 

Income: 
Total annual package (including accommodation and travel allowance) - 475,000 AED. 
Medical insurance included. 
Annual flights for self and family 

Expenses: 
Accompanied by wife and 3 kids (1 infant.) 
3 Bed room apartment in Jumeirah Village Circle, or thereabouts. 
Education for 2 other young kids at GEMS, already enrolled - 65,000 per child - total 130,000 AED
2 cars. 
Dining out at least once a week. (non-alcoholic). 

I'd like to sign the offer in two days, and your experience will greatly help make up my mind. 

Many thanks,


----------



## imac

is education separate or does it come out of your 475k?


----------



## user_m

imac said:


> is education separate or does it come out of your 475k?


Included in the 475,000 unfortunately. 
I was running out of options so confirmed them in the only school that had place available.


----------



## noodile

Hey guys, new here need quick advice, 


I'm a fresh grad, single. 

5000 AED salary
2500 AED living allowance
Insurance and stuff provided
1500 transportation and miscellaneous.


----------



## imac

user_m said:


> Included in the 475,000 unfortunately.
> I was running out of options so confirmed them in the only school that had place available.


definitely doable, works out to 40k a month so nothing to sneeze at, but the fact that the education is coming out of your pocket is a crink... remember, school is not just pay the fee and you are done with it, there is transport cost, books, uniforms that you have to buy from them etc... it all adds up...

if you were to look at 130k for school fee and another 130k for housing, you are left with 215k, which puts you just shy of 18k a month for everything else, which is pretty healthy... two reasonable cars, the occasional meal out, and general living expenses and you can still save a bit...

make sure you account for start up costs, as you will have to pay deposits, a bunch of the rent in advance depending on number of cheques you can negotiate (usually between 2 and 4), and school fees that you need to pay in advance...


----------



## user_m

imac said:


> definitely doable, works out to 40k a month so nothing to sneeze at, but the fact that the education is coming out of your pocket is a crink... remember, school is not just pay the fee and you are done with it, there is transport cost, books, uniforms that you have to buy from them etc... it all adds up...
> 
> if you were to look at 130k for school fee and another 130k for housing, you are left with 215k, which puts you just shy of 18k a month for everything else, which is pretty healthy... two reasonable cars, the occasional meal out, and general living expenses and you can still save a bit...
> 
> make sure you account for start up costs, as you will have to pay deposits, a bunch of the rent in advance depending on number of cheques you can negotiate (usually between 2 and 4), and school fees that you need to pay in advance...


Many thanks. Some of the other's I've spoken to say "Don't settle for anything less than 45K pm. You'll struggle and not be able to save". 
I guess one can only do so much research - the proof will be in the pudding once I'm there...


----------



## imac

user_m said:


> Many thanks. Some of the other's I've spoken to say "Don't settle for anything less than 45K pm. You'll struggle and not be able to save".
> I guess one can only do so much research - the proof will be in the pudding once I'm there...


people's perspectives are very individual, and what is decent for one would be slumming it for another... 

its pretty obvious that you might be able to save 5k more if you were making 45k, but its more likely you will spend 5k more each month, and still end up saving about the same... case in point, if you had an extra 5k a month, you will likely itch to get yourself a flashier car... 

you will definitely not struggle in 40k a month... how much you save depends on where you compromise on practicality vs. luxury...


----------



## vantage

noodile said:


> Hey guys, new here need quick advice,
> 
> 
> I'm a fresh grad, single.
> 
> 5000 AED salary
> 2500 AED living allowance
> Insurance and stuff provided
> 1500 transportation and miscellaneous.


what advice are you looking for?

assume you want to know if it is a good package?

This package is truly excellent, if you being hired to clean chewing gum off the streets. You'll be the king of street-sweepers, and have the fanciest shoes!

This package is truly dreadful, if you are being hired in an International Consultancy Managerial position.

give us a clue...



(you are lucky to have 'stuff' included! i didn't get that!)


----------



## syers_sj

Hello everyone. 

Other half has been offered the following package:

65,000K per month plus 4 return flights per year (to share between the two of us) and all Internet and telephone phone paid for. We have 2,400,000 UED cash of our own to buy a property (we want to avoid paying rent) and plan to stay for 5 years minimum. No children to educate as they are all grown up and remaining in Europe. 

My question is whether or not this amount will purchase a house with a garden (we are bringing our GSD) in a good area for dog walking/safe/not a building site/sociable. Ideally i would like a small pool to keep the dog cool. We are in our late 40's and not interested in noisy night life. We do not want a mortgage. 

Is this achievable?


----------



## noodile

vantage said:


> what advice are you looking for?
> 
> assume you want to know if it is a good package?
> 
> This package is truly excellent, if you being hired to clean chewing gum off the streets. You'll be the king of street-sweepers, and have the fanciest shoes!
> 
> This package is truly dreadful, if you are being hired in an International Consultancy Managerial position.
> 
> give us a clue...
> 
> 
> 
> (you are lucky to have 'stuff' included! i didn't get that!)



Sorry for not being clear. Sales position. by stuff i mean the health insurance and life insurance.


----------



## m1key

syers_sj said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> Other half has been offered the following package:
> 
> 65,000K per month plus 4 return flights per year (to share between the two of us) and all Internet and telephone phone paid for. We have 2,400,000 UED cash of our own to buy a property (we want to avoid paying rent) and plan to stay for 5 years minimum. No children to educate as they are all grown up and remaining in Europe.
> 
> My question is whether or not this amount will purchase a house with a garden (we are bringing our GSD) in a good area for dog walking/safe/not a building site/sociable. Ideally i would like a small pool to keep the dog cool. We are in our late 40's and not interested in noisy night life. We do not want a mortgage.
> 
> Is this achievable?


It is achievable, however, you should ensure you are fully aware of the risks of the property market here. Regulation on a whim and enforcement patchy. Build quality shocking and service fees to make your eyes water. It's a proper gamble for sure...


----------



## Kthom

Hi all

This is my first post. I am a financial adviser from a banking background. I have been offered a job with a brilliant company but I am slightly nervous about the package offered. Initially I was pleased however, when I have spoken to other people in the uk they have all asked me if I have managed to negotiate a "full package"??

HELP!!!!

I am hoping to relocate my family to Dubai. I have a husband and 2 children aged 5 and 2. My future employer will provide flights for the family, accommodation for first 6 weeks, visas, health insurance and a salary of 26000 AED a month.

My husband is in construction and will look to work too but it won't be for the first few months as he will be organising our children until we hire a maid.

I believe my husband will earn probably a similar salary each month once he is working. Accommodation and school fees are going to pretty much take my salary I have worked out.

I have looked at other comments and offers and a lot of job offers seem to include accommodation?!? Is it likely that jobs in the financial would come with accommodation??

Don't even get me started on the school system that's enough to cause me sleepless nights too

Any comments much appreciated 

Thanks


----------



## imac

Some employers provide all inclusive packages, and do not break down specific components...


----------



## vantage

Kthom said:


> My husband is in construction and will look to work too but it won't be for the first few months as he will be organising our children until we hire a maid.
> 
> I believe my husband will earn probably a similar salary each month once he is working.


careful with this.

what 'in construction' is he?

If he's at a managerial level, yes.
Otherwise, he's unlikely to get anything near what you think he's worth.


----------



## fcjb1970

vantage said:


> careful with this.
> 
> what 'in construction' is he?
> 
> If he's at a managerial level, yes.
> Otherwise, he's unlikely to get anything near what you think he's worth.


And if he is in mgmt expect it will take an absolute minimum of 4 months for him to find a job, no matter his qualifications.


----------



## Kthom

Yes my husband is in management, sorry. I am prepared for him not to work for first few months. Can you tell my why he won't work for a min of 4 months?? Sorry to ask if the answer is obvious. I am doing all I my research before deciding if its definitely do able

Thanks


----------



## fcjb1970

Kthom said:


> Yes my husband is in management, sorry. I am prepared for him not to work for first few months. Can you tell my why he won't work for a min of 4 months?? Sorry to ask if the answer is obvious. I am doing all I my research before deciding if its definitely do able
> 
> Thanks



Because searching for a job here is a slow process even for the most qualified of people. You need a lot of patience and the skills to know how to get around the standard HR process and get yourself in front of decision makers. If your approach is agencies and responding to ads, then four months would be an underestimate from what I have observed.


----------



## Kthom

Thank you for the heads up. My dilemma is trying to work out if 26000 AED a month for me to support my family while my husband gets a job?? There is no housing allowance with my salary and such a lot of salaries seem to have them ontop of the basic wage


----------



## imac

If your 26k was broken up, it would likely say 16k basic, 8k accommodation and 2k transport or something like that... breaking it up means your EOS benefits are lower...

The only time an accommodation allowance by itself is of significance is if the employer pays rent directly to the landlord... which them becomes a use it or lose it sort of situation... and its not that common...

For everyone else, accommodation allowance is just a component of what you get paid every month, to use as how you wish...


----------



## Kthom

I have clarified with my employer and there is no accommodation allowance built into my 26000 or education costs either 

Thank you for taking the time to respond


----------



## m1key

Kthom said:


> Thank you for the heads up. My dilemma is trying to work out if 26000 AED a month for me to support my family while my husband gets a job?? There is no housing allowance with my salary and such a lot of salaries seem to have them ontop of the basic wage


The best approach is to ask if 26k is enough to support the lifestyle you want indefinitely. It could take a day for your hubby to get a job, it could take a year.


----------



## Kthom

The cost of rent for somewhere 2 bedrooms is astronomic!!!! So no I don't believe 26000 AED is enough for us forever.

Thanks


----------



## phil81

Hi,

I am very close to pulling the hair off my head. After doing extensive research (or I thought so) I am still nowhere close to identifying the right salary/benefits range for myself. I am looking for Marketing Manager/similar roles. I have had a recruiter friend telling me that salaries for these roles are at AED 28000+ for someone with 8 years experience but could face severe downward pressure because my experience in the last couple of years has been in India (probably among the weirdest things anywhere other than the Arabian Gulf). 

Anyway I positioned myself at AED 25000 plus housing and other benefits. I have been told its expensive. I positioned myself at 20-22,000 plus benefits and was still told it is expensive in Dubai and might probably work in Abu Dhabi. I have even had recruiters calling me and asking for the salary expectation even before they tell me what the job is or at which company (again weird !!).There is no way I am going below 20,000 plus benefits. 

I mean, to all well-meaning folks here how much should a guy born (to Indian parents) & raised in the UAE, educated in India & UK, masters from UK and 8 yrs work experience in UK, India & Continental Europe and looking for a Marketing Manager role be reasonably expecting in terms of salary ?


----------



## vantage

phil81 said:


> Hi, I am very close to pulling the hair off my head. After doing extensive research (or I thought so) I am still nowhere close to identifying the right salary/benefits range for myself. I am looking for Marketing Manager/similar roles. I have had a recruiter friend telling me that salaries for these roles are at AED 28000+ for someone with 8 years experience but could face severe downward pressure because my experience in the last couple of years has been in India (probably among the weirdest things anywhere other than the Arabian Gulf). Anyway I positioned myself at AED 25000 plus housing and other benefits. I have been told its expensive. I positioned myself at 20-22,000 plus benefits and was still told it is expensive in Dubai and might probably work in Abu Dhabi. I have even had recruiters calling me and asking for the salary expectation even before they tell me what the job is or at which company (again weird !!).There is no way I am going below 20,000 plus benefits. I mean, to all well-meaning folks here how much should a guy born (to Indian parents) & raised in the UAE, educated in India & UK, masters from UK and 8 yrs work experience in UK, India & Continental Europe and looking for a Marketing Manager role be reasonably expecting in terms of salary ?


You need to define 'plus benefits'
You need to work out the TOTAL package you want.
'Plus benefits' is very open ended. 

Doesnt matter how it's dressed up, an employer / recruiter will be looking at the total compensation figure.

I have no idea what you are worth, by the way.
I know nothing of marketing, other than that it covers a very wide range of ability and responsibility.


----------



## phil81

"Plus Benefits" - Housing Allowance, Medical Insurance (Self & Family), Annual Flight Tickets (Self & Family) - I guess this should be fair.


----------



## vantage

phil81 said:


> "Plus Benefits" - Housing Allowance, Medical Insurance (Self & Family), Annual Flight Tickets (Self & Family) - I guess this should be fair.


I meant quantify a value.


----------



## alexSU

Hello friends,

First time poster!  I am just starting to research life in Abu Dhabi. I may have a job offer around April 2014. So far all I know is that pay...it's 367,000 AED per year. I don't have the specifics yet about airfare/apartment/etc...let's just say I pay for the apartment and your normal bills (cable, power, water, etc)

Is that enough money for me and my new wife (no kids) to rent an apartment and live happily for a year? A normal lifestyle, maybe go out once a week but otherwise just shop around and relax.

Thanks for all the help. Great website and I hope to learn a lot before making my decision in the next couple of months.


----------



## alexSU

Holy crap, vantage you work for Novant Health???? haha I'm contracted by them for EVS! That's cool!


----------



## vantage

alexSU said:


> Holy crap, vantage you work for Novant Health???? haha I'm contracted by them for EVS! That's cool!


Nope!
Never heard of it... Or evs......


----------



## imac

alexSU said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> First time poster!  I am just starting to research life in Abu Dhabi. I may have a job offer around April 2014. So far all I know is that pay...it's 367,000 AED per year. I don't have the specifics yet about airfare/apartment/etc...let's just say I pay for the apartment and your normal bills (cable, power, water, etc)
> 
> Is that enough money for me and my new wife (no kids) to rent an apartment and live happily for a year? A normal lifestyle, maybe go out once a week but otherwise just shop around and relax.
> 
> Thanks for all the help. Great website and I hope to learn a lot before making my decision in the next couple of months.


its plenty. even if you have to pay rent out of that.


----------



## alexSU

vantage said:


> Nope!
> Never heard of it... Or evs......


My bad, the stupid advertising logo was under your name and I assumed that's who you worked for some reason. 



imac said:


> its plenty. even if you have to pay rent out of that.


Thank you.

I'm still in the process of finding out more and more information about the job. The hospital that I would be working won't open until April 2014 they are dragging their feet with all the emails/info.


----------



## CHEEKYCOUPLE

syers_sj said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> Other half has been offered the following package:
> 
> 65,000K per month plus 4 return flights per year (to share between the two of us) and all Internet and telephone phone paid for. We have 2,400,000 UED cash of our own to buy a property (we want to avoid paying rent) and plan to stay for 5 years minimum. No children to educate as they are all grown up and remaining in Europe.
> 
> My question is whether or not this amount will purchase a house with a garden (we are bringing our GSD) in a good area for dog walking/safe/not a building site/sociable. Ideally i would like a small pool to keep the dog cool. We are in our late 40's and not interested in noisy night life. We do not want a mortgage.
> 
> Is this achievable?


 Achievable?......can you adopt me ?...........................................it is a BIG yes !:hail:


----------



## fcjb1970

alexSU said:


> My bad, the stupid advertising logo was under your name and I assumed that's who you worked for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> I'm still in the process of finding out more and more information about the job. The hospital that I would be working won't open until April 2014 they are dragging their feet with all the emails/info.


The dragging of feet is standard operating procedure here, so get used to it. Also if they are telling you the hospital opens in April 2014, I would add six months to be realistic


----------



## imac

fcjb1970 said:


> ...if they are telling you the hospital opens in April 2014, I would add six months to be realistic


its a hospital... a year to be safe...


----------



## zatapa

AlexSU, rent for a decent two bedroom apartment will cost you aed 150k per year, that's including airco and kitchen appliances if you're lucky. My colleague has a nice apartment in JLT for that price with swimming pool on the roof, metro station in walking distance. That leaves you with a lot of savings, so yes, you will be more than OK.


----------



## m1key

zatapa said:


> AlexSU, rent for a decent two bedroom apartment will cost you aed 150k per year, that's including airco and kitchen appliances if you're lucky. My colleague has a nice apartment in JLT for that price with swimming pool on the roof, metro station in walking distance. That leaves you with a lot of savings, so yes, you will be more than OK.


You can get a villa in a good area for 150k, never mind an apartment.


----------



## zatapa

Villas don't include chiller fee and may need a garden to be maintained so not an option if saving money is priority. Villas in a good area for 150k will be very tiny. I haven't seen any for that price.


----------



## m1key

zatapa said:


> Villas don't include chiller fee and may need a garden to be maintained so not an option if saving money is priority. Villas in a good area for 150k will be very tiny. I haven't seen any for that price.


Many apartments don't include chiller fees (which can be astronomical). My water bill is less than in the UK, despite watering a garden. My villa, in a very popular area, that costs a lot less than 150k is almost 2,000 sq ft.

There are lots of options out there...


----------



## vantage

zatapa said:


> Villas don't include chiller fee and may need a garden to be maintained so not an option if saving money is priority. Villas in a good area for 150k will be very tiny. I haven't seen any for that price.


I live in one


----------



## zatapa

You have either been living there for some years then or it is an area that's not infested with European expats. In the Springs/Lakes/Ranches you will find nothing for aed 150k now. Areas such as Mirdif will get you a much better price but this is a bit distant depending on where you work.


----------



## vantage

zatapa said:


> You have either been living there for some years then or it is an area that's not infested with European expats. In the Springs/Lakes/Ranches you will find nothing for aed 150k now. Areas such as Mirdif will get you a much better price but this is a bit distant depending on where you work.


1 year
3 bed corner villa with reasonable garden
Jumeirah 2

Yes, it's old, but seek and ye shall find


----------



## m1key

Infested. Really? 

And I do live in one of those areas and no, I haven't been living here for years. As Vantage says, do the legwork and you can find good places...especially if you ignore the hype and idiot agents..


----------



## sgal90

Hi everybody, I've recently been offered a position to work with a large corporation at Dubai international airport performing on-wing support duties on aircraft engines. I have completed a 4 year apprenticeship and have 2.5 years experience in the aircraft engine maintenance field.

The combined salary and package I've been offered is roughly the same as I am earning in the UK just now - 145K per annum + 69K in allowances (housing and transport), share incentives, relocation allowance, medical insurance and 1 economy ticket back home. 

There is apparently great scope to make a lot more than through overtime but I'd rather try and live within my means on what I'm guaranteed to earn each month. What sort of apartment would I be looking based on my package above? There is also some potential to flat share with another colleague who may be moving at the same time (probably on the same package as me).

I'm 23 and looking enjoy myself in a new place but ultimately the idea is to make some good money over the next 3-4 years and potentially move up the career ladder.

Hopefully that is enough info for somebody to review my offer!

Thanks, S.


----------



## Asdfgh

zatapa said:


> AlexSU, rent for a decent two bedroom apartment will cost you aed 150k per year, that's including airco and kitchen appliances if you're lucky. My colleague has a nice apartment in JLT for that price with swimming pool on the roof, metro station in walking distance. That leaves you with a lot of savings, so yes, you will be more than OK.


100k will get you a full sea view 2bhk apartment in a good building in the Marina.. Princess towers, elite residence etc...JLT will anyday be cheaper


----------



## vinayakab03

Dear Friends,

im a civil engineer wit 3.5 years of Indian exp, i got a offer from one of the reputed civil engineering company i DUBAI
My job offer include:

Base salary: 2500 AED per month
House Rent Allowance: 1500AD per month

im will b totally new to DUBAI what would b the basic veg food and bachelor accommodation expenses in Dubai and how much i can save per month

Thank you very much.

Warm regards

VDM


----------



## Yaadku

Hello 
I m currently working in India as a sales manager with a leading global fmcg company. Have a total work ex of 7+ years. Married with no kids. 
Did my mba from a tier 1 B-school. 
Been thinking a lot lately about shifting to dubai primarily for the following reasons - 
1. Better standard of living 
2. Quick saving
3. (and I d like to have some verification on this one) been told that things are pretty relaxed in dubai with lesser work pressure as compared to what you find in India  

Am currently getting an annual package of 60k USD which of course is taxable (around 33%). Wife earns around 12k USD. 

A lot of companies ask for salary expectation which is where I need some help. Given my work ex, what would be a realistic figure? 

Thanks a lot


----------



## rowley

Hi Everyone,

I just want to ask if the salary was given to me was fair enough. The salary given to me was 3200 AED per month. All commodities are free like housing, food and utilities. 

To add up, I am a Hotel Engineer at one of the known hotel companies in the middle east in Al Ain. Single with 3 years experience. 26 years old.

Shukran Jazeelan!


----------



## Stevesolar

sgal90 said:


> Hi everybody, I've recently been offered a position to work with a large corporation at Dubai international airport performing on-wing support duties on aircraft engines. I have completed a 4 year apprenticeship and have 2.5 years experience in the aircraft engine maintenance field.
> 
> The combined salary and package I've been offered is roughly the same as I am earning in the UK just now - 145K per annum + 69K in allowances (housing and transport), share incentives, relocation allowance, medical insurance and 1 economy ticket back home.
> 
> There is apparently great scope to make a lot more than through overtime but I'd rather try and live within my means on what I'm guaranteed to earn each month. What sort of apartment would I be looking based on my package above? There is also some potential to flat share with another colleague who may be moving at the same time (probably on the same package as me).
> 
> I'm 23 and looking enjoy myself in a new place but ultimately the idea is to make some good money over the next 3-4 years and potentially move up the career ladder.
> 
> Hopefully that is enough info for somebody to review my offer!
> 
> Thanks, S.


Hi
What currency are you quoting UK pounds or AED? - as 145K AED is not really that much - bearing in mind a normal working week is 48 hours here (as opposed to 37-40 in UK).
After doing 48 hours here, in UAE working environment - you might find that you don't have much energy left to do overtime!!
Where are you looking to live and what sort of property are you looking for? - Again 69K AED does not get too much in Dubai these days - although if you are living near to the airport rents are cheaper than the other end of town and Sharjah is an option (if you want to save money).
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Stevesolar

Yaadku said:


> Hello
> I m currently working in India as a sales manager with a leading global fmcg company. Have a total work ex of 7+ years. Married with no kids.
> Did my mba from a tier 1 B-school.
> Been thinking a lot lately about shifting to dubai primarily for the following reasons -
> 1. Better standard of living
> 2. Quick saving
> 3. (and I d like to have some verification on this one) been told that things are pretty relaxed in dubai with lesser work pressure as compared to what you find in India
> 
> Am currently getting an annual package of 60k USD which of course is taxable (around 33%). Wife earns around 12k USD.
> 
> A lot of companies ask for salary expectation which is where I need some help. Given my work ex, what would be a realistic figure?
> 
> Thanks a lot


Well, where to start!
Better standard of living - compared to what?
Quick saving - depends totally on your package and what type of accommodation and eating habits you have.
Relaxed working environment! - Not a chance!! - Much tougher here than other countries with lots of pitfalls around offer vs. reality, cost of living, working hours, getting paid on time, getting paid correct amount, etc. etc.
You really need to do a lot of homework before considering a move here - especially with your current combined income where you are now.
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## Welsh_lady

sgal90 said:


> Hi everybody, I've recently been offered a position to work with a large corporation at Dubai international airport performing on-wing support duties on aircraft engines. I have completed a 4 year apprenticeship and have 2.5 years experience in the aircraft engine maintenance field. The combined salary and package I've been offered is roughly the same as I am earning in the UK just now - 145K per annum + 69K in allowances (housing and transport), share incentives, relocation allowance, medical insurance and 1 economy ticket back home. There is apparently great scope to make a lot more than through overtime but I'd rather try and live within my means on what I'm guaranteed to earn each month. What sort of apartment would I be looking based on my package above? There is also some potential to flat share with another colleague who may be moving at the same time (probably on the same package as me). I'm 23 and looking enjoy myself in a new place but ultimately the idea is to make some good money over the next 3-4 years and potentially move up the career ladder. Hopefully that is enough info for somebody to review my offer! Thanks, S.


I have no idea about your industry so can't comment if it's a fair offer but for a 23 year old that is flat sharing your 17,800dhs a month will be enough to have a good time and save a bit. There's quite a few junior staff where I work (completely different industry) that are on similar packages and manage to save and party (a lot!), it's worth noting that they all flat share with other young western expats rather than get their own place.


----------



## k_ajay

Hello there,

New member here so please go easy on any faults. That's a very meaningful and pragmatic post here, giving important insight for job applicants and also existing expats in UAE. Precisely the kind of information I wanted and joined the forum (for further discussions, as required).

In essence, I understand you're saying that job progression by means of promotion are hard to come by, even if one is talented and/or performs well and the average 'expected' duration for promotion or role change is 4-5 years?

Also, understanding the above (if right), do companies in the Emirates provide for salary increases as they happen in many other countries, year-on-year (anywhere between 4%-20%). Do such salary increments happen or are they also very few and far between? I'm also assuming these are dependent on the relationship with the boss and how one is perceived in the company?

Thank you for your time.
ajay K




imac said:


> I am not debating your reasons for accepting the package that you did, or your reasons for moving, only you can determine whats right for you and your family...
> 
> What I am trying to point out is, your "growth" plan as you have outlined is not something that will happen working at Emirates... or most other places for that matter...
> 
> And while its correct that Emirates (or any other company) wants to hire skilled individuals, once people are on board (pardon the pun), job progression is not a priority for companies here...
> 
> Emirates has a huge HR department, as it does an IT department... in fact, I think the only other organization that rivals the size of HR in the UAE is probably Al Futtaim... Emirates probably has 10 times more "IT Managers" than I have employees in my section...
> 
> the mindset as it relates to policies is, these companies are not big on retaining staff, as in they are not really worried about attrition... the attitude here is, if someone leaves, they can be replaced... and hence, there is not a lot of focus on either employee development (unless you are a UAE national) or job progression (again, unless you are a UAE national)...
> 
> With Emirates (and also most companies here) the grade you get hired in is the grade you will stay at for at least 4-5 years, and you move grades after that time period not by staying in your same position, but going through a "job reclassification"...
> 
> Emirates will not "automatically" promote you just because there is a vacancy above you... just like all the other people who are not working at Emirates applying for open positions, you have to apply for open positions... and everyone else who *is* working at Emirates at the same grade as you in your division will *also* be applying for the same position... and the fact that you are an internal applicant only gives you the advantage of knowing where the interview will be... you still have to get short listed, still go through all the evaluations...


----------



## sgal90

Stevesolar said:


> Hi
> What currency are you quoting UK pounds or AED? - as 145K AED is not really that much - bearing in mind a normal working week is 48 hours here (as opposed to 37-40 in UK).
> After doing 48 hours here, in UAE working environment - you might find that you don't have much energy left to do overtime!!
> Where are you looking to live and what sort of property are you looking for? - Again 69K AED does not get too much in Dubai these days - although if you are living near to the airport rents are cheaper than the other end of town and Sharjah is an option (if you want to save money).
> Cheers
> Steve


Thanks for the reply steve. I didn't realise I had missed the currency, but that's in AED, if I was making £145k I don't think I'd be moving lol. Working week is 40 hours in the contract, same as I work just now so working overtime won't be an issue! 

I've not really sure where I want to live yet, I'm not wanting to live in a cupboard but I know I'm not going to be able to afford a penthouse either! Realistically I think a studio is what id be looking at if staying alone, but house sharing would be my prefered option. Ideally I'll get a car and drive to work, but if I could stay close to somewhere with good public transport to the airport I'd consider that too.



Welsh_lady said:


> I have no idea about your industry so can't comment if it's a fair offer but for a 23 year old that is flat sharing your 17,800dhs a month will be enough to have a good time and save a bit. There's quite a few junior staff where I work (completely different industry) that are on similar packages and manage to save and party (a lot!), it's worth noting that they all flat share with other young western expats rather than get their own place.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## marystratton

This is great to know about salary and packages questions.


----------



## imac

k_ajay said:


> In essence, I understand you're saying that job progression by means of promotion are hard to come by, even if one is talented and/or performs well and the average 'expected' duration for promotion or role change is 4-5 years?


My post was specific to Emirates airlines, but applies to most other larger organizations that have rigid HR policies... which in a lot of cases specifically lay out guidelines for promotions as taking a minimum of 4-5 years... my experience is that the HR policies of most larger companies are very restrictive when it comes to job progression for expats... 

getting promotions is not unheard of, but is largely limited to someone of exceptional influence with the wasta to circumvent HR policies for one of their staff... which usually translates to a powerful local national in the organization taking a special shine to you as most expats in upper management don't have as much sway as a local will...

Smaller companies are obviously a lot more flexible...



k_ajay said:


> Also, understanding the above (if right), do companies in the Emirates provide for salary increases as they happen in many other countries, year-on-year (anywhere between 4%-20%). Do such salary increments happen or are they also very few and far between? I'm also assuming these are dependent on the relationship with the boss and how one is perceived in the company?


Depends on the company, but generally yes. And its usually between 2%-5%, anything above that has to go through all kinds of hoops to justify the increase... again I am referring to larger organizations...


----------



## k_ajay

imac said:


> My post was specific to Emirates airlines, but applies to most other larger organizations that have rigid HR policies... which in a lot of cases specifically lay out guidelines for promotions as taking a minimum of 4-5 years... my experience is that the HR policies of most larger companies are very restrictive when it comes to job progression for expats...
> 
> getting promotions is not unheard of, but is largely limited to someone of exceptional influence with the wasta to circumvent HR policies for one of their staff... which usually translates to a powerful local national in the organization taking a special shine to you as most expats in upper management don't have as much sway as a local will...
> 
> Smaller companies are obviously a lot more flexible...
> 
> Depends on the company, but generally yes. And its usually between 2%-5%, anything above that has to go through all kinds of hoops to justify the increase... again I am referring to larger organizations...


Understood. Valuable inputs, thanks again.

Most people I know who've relocated to 'perceived' greener pastures, miss accounting for the later years and are fancied by the initial compensation draw.

(To me) These calculations and considerations are also important and one must really look through to a larger picture of the time frame they anticipate to remain in the region and thus know their total potential for savings, etc.

Sadly, a good friend and one who was my senior at college failed to do this and suffered a lot while in Australia for 6 years. He didn't gather enough savings as he'd planned to and is now struggling with a home he bought in India, that was out of his budget to start with (which he bought at the start of his 2nd year in Aus..).


----------



## chelseababe

Hi Guys

Any nurse managers knocking around to offer some advice? 

I was wondering if anyone knows anything about the Cleveland clinic hospital in AD, which is due to open next yr and has anyone had any job offers and packages through? 

I have an interview for a 'senior nurse manager' position with them in 2 weeks, but the agency can not tell me what the average package would be, in particular - salary. I have 15 years experience and i have been working as a senior manager for the past 6 years in a London Hospital. I would be moving to AD with my husband and two kids. 

Can anyone give me an idea of current AD nurse manager packages/salary?

Thanks


----------



## shahnoor

Hey guys im planing to move to dubai in the next few months I plan to Come there for 2 months and search for a Jon in the marketing field as an assistant manager I hage a bachelors degree in commerce with marketing and adv as a major and 3 years of work exp how much salary should I expect any advice will be much apprenticed thanks in adavnce


----------



## jafeer1990

*Salary for 2.5 years experienced Software engineer in finance domain*

Hi,

I have an engineering degree from top engineering college in india.And i am currently working in India's 3rd top MNC company as software engineer.I am planning to relocate to UAE for better living and saving.

How much pay can i expect in UAE,with 2.5 years experience,currently handling a team of 6.


----------



## saraswat

jafeer1990 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have an engineering degree from top engineering college in india.And i am currently working in India's 3rd top MNC company as software engineer.I am planning to relocate to UAE for better living and saving.
> 
> How much pay can i expect in UAE,with 2.5 years experience,currently handling a team of 6.


If you are infact working with the 3rd MNC company in India, by ranking, then don't even think about moving to Dubai. 

Fact is, very few, if anyone are going to recognize the value of your degree. As a matter of thumb, for most recruiters that are not from India, an Indian degree is worth nothing. Might sound a bit harsh but unfortunately it is fact. The same philosophy permeates in the experience side of things, where experience gained in India, no matter the company, is not valued. Basically, more and more western citizens are looking to move here and their qualifications and experience, even if it is not as good as yours, is and will be valued more. Furthermore, the compensation you receive will be based on your passport, so say you and a western colleague have a similar profile or maybe you have a better one, your colleague will get paid more ... 

Stick with your job and look for better prospects within India, maybe try and get into a global organization and then try to get relocated here. 

This is not to say that there is a completely 0% chance for you to get a good/decent job here, but chances are rather slim ...


----------



## ptwar

*What can I expect?*

Hey guys,


My name is Matt, I'm 22 years old. I met my girlfriend 4 years ago at university. She's from Dubai and has just moved back to Dubai to live with her parents and is currently looking for a job.

I have a degree in Sport and Exercise Science and I've just accepted a position as a personal trainer in Dubai with a very up market PT studio.

I can expect to be making between 20K to 25K AED per month based on performance. 

I plan on living in a 1 bedroom apartment in Dubai Marina.

Can I expect to be able to afford to enjoy a nice living at my age, no family etc?

This calculator: casualexpat. com/uae/dubai/cost-of-living/calculatorCost of living in Dubai 2013 - Calculator[/url]

Says that for me to live in 'Fair' accomodation, 1 bedroom with utilities, internet, car and assuming I eat a lot (2 people) I'll need to be earning around 9000AED per month. 

If so then that leaves me with between 11-14k AED per month to spend or save. I appreciate things like cellphones aren't included in the calculation.

From reading a lot of these posts I've gathered that this is a modest income yet with my circumstances, will I be able to enjoy life for a few years on this income?

Thank you very much for your time,

Matt


----------



## fcjb1970

ptwar said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> My name is Matt, I'm 22 years old. I met my girlfriend 4 years ago at university. She's from Dubai and has just moved back to Dubai to live with her parents and is currently looking for a job.
> 
> I have a degree in Sport and Exercise Science and I've just accepted a position as a personal trainer in Dubai with a very up market PT studio.
> 
> I can expect to be making between 20K to 25K AED per month based on performance.
> 
> I plan on living in a 1 bedroom apartment in Dubai Marina.
> 
> Can I expect to be able to afford to enjoy a nice living at my age, no family etc?
> 
> This calculator: casualexpat. com/uae/dubai/cost-of-living/calculatorCost of living in Dubai 2013 - Calculator[/url]
> 
> Says that for me to live in 'Fair' accomodation, 1 bedroom with utilities, internet, car and assuming I eat a lot (2 people) I'll need to be earning around 9000AED per month.
> 
> If so then that leaves me with between 11-14k AED per month to spend or save. I appreciate things like cellphones aren't included in the calculation.
> 
> From reading a lot of these posts I've gathered that this is a modest income yet with my circumstances, will I be able to enjoy life for a few years on this income?
> 
> Thank you very much for your time,
> 
> Matt


I would be very cautious if a company is promising you that kind of salary as a PT. The PTs earning that much have been here a while and have established a good following.


----------



## saraswat

fcjb1970 said:


> I would be very cautious if a company is promising you that kind of salary as a PT. The PTs earning that much have been here a while and have established a good following.


The girlfriend might have something to do with the wage amount, been known to happen ...


----------



## ptwar

I have some very good experience (trained international level and national championship winning athletes during university), it was a hard PT team to join, it's not a guaranteed amount to earn, I'll have to work damn hard for it 

What do you think about the amount I MAY be able to earn? If it were a guaranteed salary for any other job, what would you think?

Thank you!


----------



## vantage

ptwar said:


> Hey guys, My name is Matt, I'm 22 years old. I met my girlfriend 4 years ago at university. She's from Dubai and has just moved back to Dubai to live with her parents and is currently looking for a job. I have a degree in Sport and Exercise Science and I've just accepted a position as a personal trainer in Dubai with a very up market PT studio. I can expect to be making between 20K to 25K AED per month based on performance. I plan on living in a 1 bedroom apartment in Dubai Marina. Can I expect to be able to afford to enjoy a nice living at my age, no family etc? This calculator: casualexpat. com/uae/dubai/cost-of-living/calculatorCost of living in Dubai 2013 - Calculator[/url] Says that for me to live in 'Fair' accomodation, 1 bedroom with utilities, internet, car and assuming I eat a lot (2 people) I'll need to be earning around 9000AED per month. If so then that leaves me with between 11-14k AED per month to spend or save. I appreciate things like cellphones aren't included in the calculation. From reading a lot of these posts I've gathered that this is a modest income yet with my circumstances, will I be able to enjoy life for a few years on this income? Thank you very much for your time, Matt


From Dubai because her parents are expats here, or from Dubai because she's Emirati?

What is the base salary they are offering?
Careful with anything stating 'based on performance' 
Do all your sums on the base salary.

There is nothing modest about 20-25k for a 22 yr old PT.

Remember, about 1 in 3 people in Dubai is a PT. Tough competition!


----------



## jafeer1990

saraswat said:


> If you are infact working with the 3rd MNC company in India, by ranking, then don't even think about moving to Dubai.
> 
> Fact is, very few, if anyone are going to recognize the value of your degree. As a matter of thumb, for most recruiters that are not from India, an Indian degree is worth nothing. Might sound a bit harsh but unfortunately it is fact. The same philosophy permeates in the experience side of things, where experience gained in India, no matter the company, is not valued. Basically, more and more western citizens are looking to move here and their qualifications and experience, even if it is not as good as yours, is and will be valued more. Furthermore, the compensation you receive will be based on your passport, so say you and a western colleague have a similar profile or maybe you have a better one, your colleague will get paid more ...
> 
> Stick with your job and look for better prospects within India, maybe try and get into a global organization and then try to get relocated here.
> 
> This is not to say that there is a completely 0% chance for you to get a good/decent job here, but chances are rather slim ...


Hi Saraswat,thanx for your kind advice.But can u give me an approx estimate of salary.Because I have a relative who stays for a long time in dubai.If he can fetch me a good job.How much salary can i expect.Because when i see in many forums an sites.15000-20000AED seems to be an average monthly pay..Is it true...?


----------



## saraswat

jafeer1990 said:


> Hi Saraswat,thanx for your kind advice.But can u give me an approx estimate of salary.Because I have a relative who stays for a long time in dubai.If he can fetch me a good job.How much salary can i expect.Because when i see in many forums an sites.15000-20000AED seems to be an average monthly pay..Is it true...?


If you have a relative here who knows people then it would be different, most jobs here are given out via word-of-mouth / knowing people so it makes a huge difference. 

For a good job with the kind of experience and education you are bringing to the table around 10-15K would be the expected wage. It really depends, 15K all inclusive or 15K take home with certain things provided for, those are two completely different packages. Honestly, it entirely depends on your relative and the connections he or she has ..


----------



## isgooner

*India to Dubai Salary help*

I am having around 4 years of IT experience and have been offered a job in Dubai. I would be staying near Bur Dubai / Al Kamaan.

I wanted to check if it's possible for a couple without kids to manage with monthly expenditures of 7k AED per month. 

Thanks


----------



## MartinAmersham

Hello All,

My company wants me to relocate to Dubai. They are offering a package of almost AED600k, which includes car and housing allowance. My goal is to live well, rent a decent furnished 2 bed apartment with shared pool and gym in a very good area, dine out once or twice a week, go to clubs bars at the weekends etc, but also to send home roughly £3k (AED 18k) per month.

Is this possible on this sort of package.

Thanks Martin.


----------



## vantage

MartinAmersham said:


> Hello All, My company wants me to relocate to Dubai. They are offering a package of almost AED600k, which includes car and housing allowance. My goal is to live well, rent a decent furnished 2 bed apartment with shared pool and gym in a very good area, dine out once or twice a week, go to clubs bars at the weekends etc, but also to send home roughly £3k (AED 18k) per month. Is this possible on this sort of package. Thanks Martin.


Not much info....
Are you alone?
Do you have a wife and 5 children?

If you are alone, you can EASILY achieve these goals. 
If you want to be more frugal, you can save far far more.

That said, some people seem capable of blowing this amount with ease. It's really up to you!


----------



## MartinAmersham

Yes, it's just me, thanks for the info, my housing allowance is AED 120k per year, is this enough to get a decent apartment in a very good area or should I budget more?


----------



## vantage

MartinAmersham said:


> Yes, it's just me, thanks for the info, my housing allowance is AED 120k per year, is this enough to get a decent apartment in a very good area or should I budget more?


No idea about apartments myself!

Looking at the 600k as a whole, you can have a good place, and save a bundle. 

Go look at dubizzle website and propertyfinder.ae for prices..


----------



## TallyHo

Rents have gone up a lot, and I mean a lot, in the last 18 months. Back in 2010 I paid 95K for a very nice 2-bedroom flat in a premier building by Emaar. Same apartments are now renting for 150-160K. 

Still, you'll find something decent enough for 120k but I wouldn't go for a furnished flat. Not only will the rent be higher but the furniture is often hideous. Most of the landlords are Middle Easterners/Indians/Pakistanis/Central Asians and their taste is usually not what westerners prefer. The premium you pay for furnished is more than it would cost to run to Ikea for a bunch of basic sofas/beds/tables. 

By the way, you may budget 120K for rent but you will need to factor in another 10% for housing expenses including DEWA (utilities) and the housing tax plus the obligatory 5% agents fee when you find the apartment and another 5% deposit to the landlord. In other words budget 20% of the annual rent for your first year for these expenses and 10% for the subsequent years. 




MartinAmersham said:


> Yes, it's just me, thanks for the info, my housing allowance is AED 120k per year, is this enough to get a decent apartment in a very good area or should I budget more?


----------



## NargessDuque

Hey guys! I just recently had an interview with a real estate company here in Dubai for a customer service manager position and also doing pr. Guess the interview went well and they offered me the position. Weird thing is that they never mentioned the pay or duties or anything like that. Is that normal? They said they'll call me tomorrow and then the following day come in to sign the contract and blah blah. Just wondering if that's out of the ordinary to not explain too much about pay or anything. I'm also an american citizen living here. Any idea on what the pay would be on a position like that? Hope this makes sense! thank youuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## vantage

NargessDuque said:


> Hey guys! I just recently had an interview with a real estate company here in Dubai for a customer service manager position and also doing pr. Guess the interview went well and they offered me the position. Weird thing is that they never mentioned the pay or duties or anything like that. Is that normal? They said they'll call me tomorrow and then the following day come in to sign the contract and blah blah. Just wondering if that's out of the ordinary to not explain too much about pay or anything. I'm also an american citizen living here. Any idea on what the pay would be on a position like that? Hope this makes sense! thank youuuuuuuuuuuu


They are hoping that you are so delighted to be offered a job, you'll turn up and sign anything they put in front of you.
BEFORE you go, ask for a draft contract, and the full terms and conditions of your employment, including remuneration.

Make a counter offer.

THEN go and see them.

No, I've no idea how much this position should get....


----------



## TallyHo

Sounds like one of those 5K month jobs. They just want a (cheap) pretty face. 

I never proceed with the recruitment process unless I have a general ideal of what the package figures are going to be. 

Just call them up and say something along the lines of 'I'm very happy you were interested in my application for the role and I'm excited to be offered a position with your company, but before we go any further I do need to know what what package offer you're proposing for this position. Can you also send me the full job description as well? Once I've reviewed them then I'll be happy to talk about proceeding to the contract stage'. 

Then if package/duties are acceptable, review the actual contract t's and c's as per Vantage's recommendation above (he beat me by a minute).



NargessDuque said:


> Hey guys! I just recently had an interview with a real estate company here in Dubai for a customer service manager position and also doing pr. Guess the interview went well and they offered me the position. Weird thing is that they never mentioned the pay or duties or anything like that. Is that normal? They said they'll call me tomorrow and then the following day come in to sign the contract and blah blah. Just wondering if that's out of the ordinary to not explain too much about pay or anything. I'm also an american citizen living here. Any idea on what the pay would be on a position like that? Hope this makes sense! thank youuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## NargessDuque

vantage said:


> They are hoping that you are so delighted to be offered a job, you'll turn up and sign anything they put in front of you.
> BEFORE you go, ask for a draft contract, and the full terms and conditions of your employment, including remuneration.
> 
> Make a counter offer.
> 
> THEN go and see them.
> 
> No, I've no idea how much this position should get....



Thanks for your reply!!!


----------



## NargessDuque

TallyHo said:


> Sounds like one of those 5K month jobs. They just want a (cheap) pretty face.
> 
> I never proceed with the recruitment process unless I have a general ideal of what the package figures are going to be.
> 
> Just call them up and say something along the lines of 'I'm very happy you were interested in my application for the role and I'm excited to be offered a position with your company, but before we go any further I do need to know what what package offer you're proposing for this position. Can you also send me the full job description as well? Once I've reviewed them then I'll be happy to talk about proceeding to the contract stage'.
> 
> Then if package/duties are acceptable, review the actual contract t's and c's as per Vantage's recommendation above (he beat me by a minute).



Thanks so much for your reply. Ill tell them that tomorrow. exactly what you wrote. lol


----------



## willie1971

I have a job offer for Abu Dhabi i am a Firefighting Engineer ,they offered me 65 000 a year for housing ,a company car with 500 dirhams of fuel monthly ,cellphone allowance ,free medical aid ,air tickets and a basic of 12 500 dirhams for the 1st 6months then it will be 14 500 dirhams. I have a wife and child of 6 years old ,my wife is an Advance Life Support Paramedic hopefully we will get a job for her as well later ,with this package will it be enough to live on


----------



## imac

willie1971 said:


> I have a job offer for Abu Dhabi i am a Firefighting Engineer ,they offered me 65 000 a year for housing ,a company car with 500 dirhams of fuel monthly ,cellphone allowance ,free medical aid ,air tickets and a basic of 12 500 dirhams for the 1st 6months then it will be 14 500 dirhams. I have a wife and child of 6 years old ,my wife is an Advance Life Support Paramedic hopefully we will get a job for her as well later ,with this package will it be enough to live on


People do, and even on less than that... but you will be restricted in choice to where you can live, and where your child goes to school...


----------



## willie1971

Hallo Imac ,
I forgot to mention that they offer 21 00 dirhams for furniture ,what will groceries be for a family of 3 approximately p/m


----------



## imac

between 4k - 6k a month depending on the type of stuff you buy...


----------



## vantage

imac said:


> between 4k - 6k a month depending on the type of stuff you buy...


actually between 2K and ?K for a family of 3

there really is no need to spend 4K as a MINIMUM on groceries....

this is alarmist.
said it before, i'll say it again.

Don't think we've EVER spent as much as 4K a month on groceries for a family of four in 18 months here.


----------



## TallyHo

65,000 AED for housing? In Abu Dhabi?

Up in Dubai you'd have to go to the marginal areas for a 2-bedroom flat for 65K. And AD is even more expensive. 

In AD you're looking at double that for a decent 2-bedroom. 

School fees are anywhere from 35K to 100K. 

If your wife finds a job that offers a similar basic you can survive in some comfort and even put away a little money for a rainy day. But you'll still be poor compared to your peers, ie western expats. 



willie1971 said:


> I have a job offer for Abu Dhabi i am a Firefighting Engineer ,they offered me 65 000 a year for housing ,a company car with 500 dirhams of fuel monthly ,cellphone allowance ,free medical aid ,air tickets and a basic of 12 500 dirhams for the 1st 6months then it will be 14 500 dirhams. I have a wife and child of 6 years old ,my wife is an Advance Life Support Paramedic hopefully we will get a job for her as well later ,with this package will it be enough to live on


----------



## Golfwife

*Confused!*

Hi all

After 9 months of searching (one of which has actually been in Dubai) I finally secured a job offer. I'm uneasy about the package that I've been offered and after trawling through this thread and its predecessor I am even more confused  about whether it is any good of any offer or not!

I work with HR - on the Talent Management/Training side of things
I have over 8 years experience in my field and have some really good names (companies I've worked for in the UK) on my CV.

The offer I received is:

PCM
Basic 13,000 
Housing 4,750
Transport 1,350
Annual airfare 500

Total 19,500 PCM

I had set my expectations at around 25k package per month, so this is somewhat below that.
My question is - am I being greedy and is this actually a decent package or is it a bit weak and should I at least push for the basic to be upped to 15k?

Thanks
GW


----------



## saraswat

Golfwife said:


> Hi all
> 
> After 9 months of searching (one of which has actually been in Dubai) I finally secured a job offer. I'm uneasy about the package that I've been offered and after trawling through this thread and its predecessor I am even more confused  about whether it is any good of any offer or not!
> 
> I work with HR - on the Talent Management/Training side of things
> I have over 8 years experience in my field and have some really good names (companies I've worked for in the UK) on my CV.
> 
> The offer I received is:
> 
> PCM
> Basic 13,000
> Housing 4,750
> Transport 1,350
> Annual airfare 500
> 
> Total 19,500 PCM
> 
> I had set my expectations at around 25k package per month, so this is somewhat below that.
> My question is - am I being greedy and is this actually a decent package or is it a bit weak and should I at least push for the basic to be upped to 15k?
> 
> Thanks
> GW


Well a couple of things IMO:

1. For the experience profile you mention it is on the low side.

2. Are you going to be the second earner, I think you are if I remember your earlier posts right. In which case, if the employer knows this, it could be one of the reasons for the lowball, and can be expected with others also. I might be wrong in this, but it is a common situation.

On the other hand being sponsored by a spouse, and thereby not needing employer sponsorship also works towards a positive and makes you more employable. 

Finally, if this is a secondary income in terms of the family then it isn't all that bad, and there is the advantage of getting your foot into the door and taking it from there ...


----------



## Golfwife

saraswat said:


> 2. Are you going to be the second earner, I think you are if I remember your earlier posts right. In which case, if the employer knows this, it could be one of the reasons for the lowball, and can be expected with others also. I might be wrong in this, but it is a common situation.
> 
> On the other hand being sponsored by a spouse, and thereby not needing employer sponsorship also works towards a positive and makes you more employable.


GolfHusband  isn't sponsoring me - I'm outrageously independent and wanted to do it "on my own".
The firm are aware of me being over here with someone, but wouldn't know if it was Father, brother, sister, friend, boyfriend etc....
So - I don't think they view me as a secondary earner - pretty appalling that they use that as an excuse to pay lower though!!

I'm not degree qualified if that makes a difference (for what its worth - I'd like to know what a degree in zoology would do to help make me better at a job that I've been gathering skills and experience in for the past 8+ years - rant over! 

GW


----------



## saraswat

Don't think being degree qualified is as much of a big deal, it could be, but then a lot of weight is given to relevant work experience, which you seem to have. Might be time for some negotiations with them ...

About being low balled due to being a second earner, it is one of the many reasons employers stiff prospective employees. Labor practices here are a different animal altogether 

p.s: the zoology degree won't help you in figuring out that animal either, just in case you were wondering


----------



## imac

vantage said:


> actually between 2K and ?K for a family of 3
> 
> there really is no need to spend 4K as a MINIMUM on groceries....
> 
> this is alarmist.
> said it before, i'll say it again.
> 
> Don't think we've EVER spent as much as 4K a month on groceries for a family of four in 18 months here.


true, but in my opinion, its safer to budget for a higher minimum specially on something like groceries so you have money available if you need it... if you likely end up spending less, then bob's your uncle...

its a lesson I learned when I had my first kid... figure out how much you need at a minimum to put food on the table... and then double it to be safe...


----------



## vantage

imac said:


> true, but in my opinion, its safer to budget for a higher minimum specially on something like groceries so you have money available if you need it... if you likely end up spending less, then bob's your uncle...
> 
> its a lesson I learned when I had my first kid... figure out how much you need at a minimum to put food on the table... and then double it to be safe...



did you have twins?!!

understood, but wasn't apparent that you'd added the safety factor!
I like to take real numbers, and do the doubling myself! he could end up as a quadrupler!
This guy is on a total package of circa 20K, so he should be budgeting way lower than 4K for food.


----------



## chrislad2002

Hi all,

I have been living out in Dubai now for just over 2 years, I have 5 years Sales experience in my field (Food service disposables) within Middle East and Asia regions. My position involves extensive travel out of Dubai, around 50% of the month.

My current package is listed below per month

Basic - 22000
Transport - 2400
Accomodation - 7000

plus bonus - usually around 25% of annual basic.


When I took this region on 2 1/2 years ago the company was doing circa £2 million UK sterling, across Middle East and Asia, we will finish by the end of this year at £3.5 million, with new distributors and new areas recently on board somewhere between £4 and £4.5million next year is very realistic and achieveble.

I am now apporaching my mid 30's and I am very much ready for the next tep up the career ladder, I discussed this with my boss recently who has suggested within 2 years there will be a position heading up the sales division based back in the UK. In the interim I have had no pay increase, given the level of incremental business we have achieved I asked him for an increase from 22000 to 27500AED, he believes I am being unreasonable?

Anyone have any views on this and what do people think of my current package, is this fair for my role?


----------



## imac

vantage said:


> did you have twins?!!


hahahaha!!!

I just find it a better practice to take leftover money budgeted for other things and move that to bump up what has been set aside for savings, then taking money from the amount earmarked for savings because you ran short for cash to buy milk...


----------



## de Mexicaan

chrislad2002 said:


> Hi all, I have been living out in Dubai now for just over 2 years, I have 5 years Sales experience in my field (Food service disposables) within Middle East and Asia regions. My position involves extensive travel out of Dubai, around 50% of the month. My current package is listed below per month Basic - 22000 Transport - 2400 Accomodation - 7000 plus bonus - usually around 25% of annual basic. When I took this region on 2 1/2 years ago the company was doing circa £2 million UK sterling, across Middle East and Asia, we will finish by the end of this year at £3.5 million, with new distributors and new areas recently on board somewhere between £4 and £4.5million next year is very realistic and achieveble. I am now apporaching my mid 30's and I am very much ready for the next tep up the career ladder, I discussed this with my boss recently who has suggested within 2 years there will be a position heading up the sales division based back in the UK. In the interim I have had no pay increase, given the level of incremental business we have achieved I asked him for an increase from 22000 to 27500AED, he believes I am being unreasonable? Anyone have any views on this and what do people think of my current package, is this fair for my role?


I would say your salary is not bad for a sales position. Furthermore, you are asking for a 22% raise. Maybe you can ask a modest percentage and play the rental cost increase card to improve your chances.


----------



## coltsclimber

*Job offer - How far will this salary go?*

Hi all,

I recently received a job offer in Dubai, and my wife and I are now deciding whether we should take it. I've been doing some cost-of-living research, but wanted to get your feedback on how far the package would go in Dubai.

Salary info (AED)
Base: 346,000 
Housing: 76,500
Bonus ~ 10% of base

It'd just be my wife and I, but we'd most likely add a third member to the family while living there and would, thus, be wanting a two bedroom apartment. Given the salary above, what kind of lifestyle could we expect to have?

Any, and all, feedback will be must appreciated.

Best,
CT


----------



## de Mexicaan

coltsclimber said:


> Hi all, I recently received a job offer in Dubai, and my wife and I are now deciding whether we should take it. I've been doing some cost-of-living research, but wanted to get your feedback on how far the package would go in Dubai. Salary info (AED) Base: 346,000 Housing: 76,500 Bonus ~ 10% of base It'd just be my wife and I, but we'd most likely add a third member to the family while living there and would, thus, be wanting a two bedroom apartment. Given the salary above, what kind of lifestyle could we expect to have? Any, and all, feedback will be must appreciated. Best, CT


You can live a good life with that money, but it all depends on your expectations. 
You may have to spend some extra money from your base salary on housing, but then still you should be able to save a bit.

By the time the new family member arrives you also have to start considering nanny/nursery costs.


----------



## vantage

coltsclimber said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I recently received a job offer in Dubai, and my wife and I are now deciding whether we should take it. I've been doing some cost-of-living research, but wanted to get your feedback on how far the package would go in Dubai.
> 
> Salary info (AED)
> Base: 346,000
> Housing: 76,500
> Bonus ~ 10% of base
> 
> It'd just be my wife and I, but we'd most likely add a third member to the family while living there and would, thus, be wanting a two bedroom apartment. Given the salary above, what kind of lifestyle could we expect to have?
> 
> Any, and all, feedback will be must appreciated.
> 
> Best,
> CT


it's worth asking for a schooling allowance NOW, so that it is written in, if your Company give ssuch a thing.


----------



## Kashman

*Senior RA Associate Salary*

Hi all,

My wife has started to look for a job in her field as a Senior Regulatory Affairs Associate. She has about 10 years of Canadian experience in the pharmaceutical industry.

She has her first interview tomorrow :fingerscrossed: but we can't find any clues on what salary expectations or benefits are in this field.

If anyone has any idea of what is reasonable and could let us know it would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance for all the replies.


----------



## JB1903

*Work in Sharjah, Live in Dubai?*

Hi,

I've been offered the opportunity to relocate to my company's office in Sharjah. I work for an engineering company and my role will be an Engineering/Project Manager position. The package they have proposed is:

Monthly salary: AED 38,608
Monthly Accommodation Allowance: AED 10,276
Monthly Special HRA Allowance: AED 2,569
Monthly Transport Allowance: AED 2018
Total Monthly Income : AED 53,470

In addition I will get:

Annual Education Allowance: AED 22,020
Annual Guaranteed Bonus:AED 38,608

I am married and have a 5yr old daughter and we are expecting another child due in January.

Questions I have are:

Is this package sufficient to have a nice quality of life in the region? I'm concerned that the accom allowance is light as I've been told by people who have lived in in Dubai before and returned to the UK that I should be looking at areas such as Arabian Ranches due to property size and large western expat communities but they seem very expensive.

I've been told by many not to consider living in Sharjah and that if I stay in Dubai I will be commuting in the best traffic directions. I'm not overly bothered by long commutes - as long as we live in a nice area with good schools and somewhere we can build a friend network quickly - I'd suffer the traffic.

Any views/opinions on package, areas to live, schools etc welcome!

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## vantage

JB1903 said:


> Hi, I've been offered the opportunity to relocate to my company's office in Sharjah. I work for an engineering company and my role will be an Engineering/Project Manager position. The package they have proposed is: Monthly salary: AED 38,608 Monthly Accommodation Allowance: AED 10,276 Monthly Special HRA Allowance: AED 2,569 Monthly Transport Allowance: AED 2018 Total Monthly Income : AED 53,470 In addition I will get: Annual Education Allowance: AED 22,020 Annual Guaranteed Bonus:AED 38,608 I am married and have a 5yr old daughter and we are expecting another child due in January. Questions I have are: Is this package sufficient to have a nice quality of life in the region? I'm concerned that the accom allowance is light as I've been told by people who have lived in in Dubai before and returned to the UK that I should be looking at areas such as Arabian Ranches due to property size and large western expat communities but they seem very expensive. I've been told by many not to consider living in Sharjah and that if I stay in Dubai I will be commuting in the best traffic directions. I'm not overly bothered by long commutes - as long as we live in a nice area with good schools and somewhere we can build a friend network quickly - I'd suffer the traffic. Any views/opinions on package, areas to live, schools etc welcome! Thanks in advance for your help


Look at the total sum, rather than the individual allowances.
Allowances are there to reduce the company's liability to end of service gratuity, which is based on basic only.

There is significantly more to life than Arabian Ranches!

What on earth is a guaranteed bonus? If it is truly guaranteed, it is not a bonus. Be careful with how this is written. I'd be tempted to discount it, and see it as a bonus if you actually get it!

No idea what your personal expectations are, but a family of 4 can live on your total package comfortably, and save cash.

Tip: find schools first, accommodation second. You don't want your children to have a 1.5 hr commute to school each way.......

Sharjah is much cheaper than Dubai, but it's dry, and the Western population is small.
You'll get a lot more for your money housing and schooling wise, though.


----------



## zatapa

Hi JB1903, i have been in the same position as you last June when I was offered a position in Dubai. I have two kids: 2 and 4 and we are a mixed Dutch/Indonesian family. My package was a but better than yours with a housing budget of 168k which was really just enough for a three bedroom house in the Arabian Ranches, where we now live. School budget for Dubai should be minimum 35k per child or, if you arrive later in the school season when moat schools will be full, it should be flexible as only sine very expensive schools may have a spot for your five year old. Sharjah should be cheaper than Dubai though. I have a friend who works for an engineering company in Ajman and he chose to live in a huge villa with private beach in Ras Al Khaimah. A bit of a drive every day but he loves it there as everything is cheap. Dubai is a bit overrated and very overpriced, so living outside of Dubai offers much better value for money. I must say that Sharjah is a pretty clean and nice place though, but laws are strict and alcohol is not allowed. Do a lot of research before you decide and negotiate a better package, it should also include rent increase to be paid by the company.


----------



## TallyHo

zatapa said:


> Sharjah is a pretty clean and nice place though.


Hmm. News to me.

The overall package value he's been offered is perfectly good. I don't know what the norms are for his industry and years of experience but companies in Sharjah usually offer packages based on the expenses of living in Sharjah (much lower) whereas he's being offered an overall package value based on Dubai expenses (is the company WSP?). The school allowance is low as is housing if he wants a villa but he can easily top up from his base salary. 

While negotiations are always to be expected I'd be hesitant in asking too much from the employer given that engineers are a dime a dozen. One of the questions I'd ask the employer is whether the housing allowance can be paid in one cheque or it can only be paid monthly. Rents in Dubai come in anywhere from 1 to 4 cheques and landlords with villas are increasingly expecting 1 cheque. 

By the way, Mirdiff would be ideal for someone working in Sharjah. Close to Sharjah, big expat community, several decent schools and lower cost of living than at Arabian Ranches. But what constitutes 'good' schools is entirely subjective and good luck with that


----------



## Golfwife

Golfwife said:


> Hi all
> 
> After 9 months of searching (one of which has actually been in Dubai) I finally secured a job offer. I'm uneasy about the package that I've been offered and after trawling through this thread and its predecessor I am even more confused  about whether it is any good of any offer or not!
> 
> I work with HR - on the Talent Management/Training side of things
> I have over 8 years experience in my field and have some really good names (companies I've worked for in the UK) on my CV.
> 
> The offer I received is:
> 
> PCM
> Basic 13,000
> Housing 4,750
> Transport 1,350
> Annual airfare 500
> 
> Total 19,500 PCM
> 
> I had set my expectations at around 25k package per month, so this is somewhat below that.
> My question is - am I being greedy and is this actually a decent package or is it a bit weak and should I at least push for the basic to be upped to 15k?


I tried to negotiate and failed….they would't budge 
I've now made the decision to decline the offer which I really hope is the right decision (the only reason I'm even worried that it might not be is that this is the first time in my working life that I've been unemployed and its now 6 weeks……..it goes against my hard work ethic to turn something down when I have nothing).

Thanks for all the advice and help. And fingers crossed I'm doing the right thing!

GW


----------



## Byja

TallyHo said:


> While negotiations are always to be expected I'd be hesitant in asking too much from the employer given that *engineers are a dime a dozen*.


Say what?!
Like with any other profession, there are engineers, and there are "engineers". Latter ones are dime a dozen. Former ones... not as much.


----------



## zatapa

GW, everything happens for a reason and your decisions are not to be regretted. You never know what crosses your path in the coming days/weeks. Being in Dubai on a tight budget is certainly not any easier than being at home on a tight budget.


----------



## JB1903

Thank you everybody for your help and thoughts. I'm definitely going to go back to them on the accommodation allowance, and also the school allowance as my research in this area seem to indicate I need at least around AED 35000 if I want to keep my daughter in a British curriculum school (important if we end up coming home in the future) which the KHDA rate as 'good' and isn't in Jebel Ali! I'll also query the bonus element as well.

I'm in a good position here, well paid and we have a comfortable life. The driver for considering the move is my career development and also the experience of living abroad for my family, but it's got to be the right package for us. I'd like to think I'm an engineer not an "engineer"  so I have no issues with going back and asking for what I think we need. If there is no room for negotiation then we have a decision to make, but having been to Dubai on holiday would probably just look to get out there with someone else.

Incidentally what are people's views on areas like Jumeirah, Jumeirah Village and the Springs?


----------



## imac

vantage said:


> ...What on earth is a guaranteed bonus? If it is truly guaranteed, it is not a bonus...


my joint does the same thing... its just another way of dodging EOS... 

instead of calling it an allowance its just another lump sum payment given in one or two installments, and they end up calling it a guaranteed bonus... its usually a multiple of basic and is a fixed amount, just like a housing allowance...

its not usually given to everyone, generally people above a certain grade get it...

on top of this, there is either an annual performance bonus, which is the true bonus in the sense of the word, and/or profit sharing bonus, depending on how the specific company decides to dole it out...

if you think that's strange, you should look at my contract... i get a "hardship supplement" and a "notable qualifications supplement"... the locals in my joint get a supplement for NOT going to Hajj that year, and in the year they DO go for Hajj, get a Hajj bonus...


----------



## imac

JB1903 said:


> Thank you everybody for your help and thoughts. I'm definitely going to go back to them on the accommodation allowance, and also the school allowance as my research in this area seem to indicate I need at least around AED 35000 if I want to keep my daughter in a British curriculum school (important if we end up coming home in the future) which the KHDA rate as 'good' and isn't in Jebel Ali! I'll also query the bonus element as well.
> 
> I'm in a good position here, well paid and we have a comfortable life. The driver for considering the move is my career development and also the experience of living abroad for my family, but it's got to be the right package for us. I'd like to think I'm an engineer not an "engineer"  so I have no issues with going back and asking for what I think we need. If there is no room for negotiation then we have a decision to make, but having been to Dubai on holiday would probably just look to get out there with someone else.
> 
> Incidentally what are people's views on areas like Jumeirah, Jumeirah Village and the Springs?


this is the UAE... there is ALWAYS room for negotiation... in fact, its expected...

as vantage says, focus on your TOTAL package rather then getting hung up on the allowances... 

in many companies, the allowances such as housing and education are directly tied to the grade a person is hired in and is a standard amount for that grade... so if you were to ask for a higher allowance and they say no, it could just be that for the grade they will put you in, that is the allocated amount, and companies will not negotiate for a higher amount...

if that's the case, you should try to negotiate either a higher grade (which is unlikely to happen, as in most places the grade is directly tied to the position) or a higher base salary (which is ALWAYS negotiable)... but don't throw up your hands because they say they wont move on the allowances...


----------



## vantage

imac said:


> if you think that's strange, you should look at my contract... i get a "hardship supplement" and a "notable qualifications supplement"... the locals in my joint get a supplement for NOT going to Hajj that year, and in the year they DO go for Hajj, get a Hajj bonus...


hope you tabled your 25m swimming badge and cycling proficiency etc for a notable quals supplement!

The Hajj supplement is a real winner! love it!


----------



## sumzupdis

Hi, I am in a major fix. I have been offered the following at present

6 months probation - AED15000 plus Company Perks as below
• Medical insurance for family
• Fixed mobile allowance per month
• Yearly air ticket for family
• Company gratuity as per UAE rules
• Parking allowance as per company policy

Also there will be variable part of 3000 per month as it is a sales job.

Post probabtion, Fixed will be 17000 per month, rest all remain the same.

I have around 8 years of experience and am working with a large MNC in India. My wife and I, we both earn. We also have a dog and planning for a kid in next one year. Post delivery I am planning to move them to Dubai, so for next 2 years my wife will not be working, be in India or in Dubai.

In India, we both earn around Rs.1,40,000 (AED8239) per month after taxes in fixed apart from incentives. I alone get around Rs.95000 (AED5500) in hand. Do you think it is a wise option to move to Dubai with offered package?


----------



## mosquitou

*Advice on Salary Package Offered*

Hello,

I have been oferred a hotel job in RAK , they are offering me 11000 AED per month plus furnished apartment withall utility bills covered, on single status, I am planing on bringing my wife a couple of months later, she is a Doctor, do you think we will be able to live with income explained before? she will be applying for medical lincese and hopefully in less than six months she will be working too.

Please adivce if this package will be sufficient for both?

Regards


----------



## TallyHo

I can't comment on whether the salary is fair for your experience. 

I will only say that housing is very expensive in Dubai. Rents are usually paid in 1 to 4 cheques for the year and because of the tight market 1 cheques are increasingly becoming the norm. 

You're probably looking at between 6 to 7,000 AED/month on average for a decent 1-bedroom apartment and maybe 5,000/month on average for a 1-bedroom in a less popular (but still fine) area such as Al Nahda or Al Ghusais or Discovery Gardens. Note, you'll still need to pay the rent in 1-4 cheques. Add another 10-15% for dewa (utilities) and internet and the housing tax.

It's doable for a family living a quiet lifestyle to survive on your offer in an Indian neighbourhood but you probably won't save much money. Hopefully someone else will be able to chime in on how your offer matches up with the lifestyle you currently have in India. 



sumzupdis said:


> Hi, I am in a major fix. I have been offered the following at present
> 
> 6 months probation - AED15000 plus Company Perks as below
> • Medical insurance for family
> • Fixed mobile allowance per month
> • Yearly air ticket for family
> • Company gratuity as per UAE rules
> • Parking allowance as per company policy
> 
> Also there will be variable part of 3000 per month as it is a sales job.
> 
> Post probabtion, Fixed will be 17000 per month, rest all remain the same.
> 
> I have around 8 years of experience and am working with a large MNC in India. My wife and I, we both earn. We also have a dog and planning for a kid in next one year. Post delivery I am planning to move them to Dubai, so for next 2 years my wife will not be working, be in India or in Dubai.
> 
> In India, we both earn around Rs.1,40,000 (AED8239) per month after taxes in fixed apart from incentives. I alone get around Rs.95000 (AED5500) in hand. Do you think it is a wise option to move to Dubai with offered package?


----------



## sjb87

Hey Guys,

So i have been offered a job at a distributor company of Philips healthcare here in Abu Dhabi and i have been offered a package of 10,000 per month plus car plus additional benefits such as mobile handset, mobile allowance, travel allowance( fuel, salik etc), 1 ticket home per year, 30 days holidays in a year plus commission subject to target achievement at the end of the year.

I have 3.5 years experience in one of the leading healthcare providers in India and i am an electronics engineer by background. I will be continuing my role as a technical sales executive even over here. Can anybody let me know if this salary is acceptable or can it be negotiated further slightly higher,.

PS. i am a bachelor and i will be staying alone. My aim is to get myself a studio flat and manage for the first 2-3 years.


----------



## shashwat

sumzupdis and sjb87, congratulations to the both of you on landing opportunities in UAE! Seems Diwali this year was fruitful for the two of you. 

Me no luck still!!

Also wishing all a very colourful and joyful belated Deepawali


----------



## shashwat

*good deal!!*



sumzupdis said:


> Hi, I am in a major fix. I have been offered the following at present
> 
> 6 months probation - AED15000 plus Company Perks as below
> • Medical insurance for family
> • Fixed mobile allowance per month
> • Yearly air ticket for family
> • Company gratuity as per UAE rules
> • Parking allowance as per company policy
> 
> Also there will be variable part of 3000 per month as it is a sales job.
> 
> Post probabtion, Fixed will be 17000 per month, rest all remain the same.
> 
> I have around 8 years of experience and am working with a large MNC in India. My wife and I, we both earn. We also have a dog and planning for a kid in next one year. Post delivery I am planning to move them to Dubai, so for next 2 years my wife will not be working, be in India or in Dubai.
> 
> In India, we both earn around Rs.1,40,000 (AED8239) per month after taxes in fixed apart from incentives. I alone get around Rs.95000 (AED5500) in hand. Do you think it is a wise option to move to Dubai with offered package?


Its a good deal buddy, only glitch being you would have to stay away from your family for two years. That's the opportunity cost. But everything else seems better than decent to me. I will take it anytime. 

do pm me if you need to discuss more.


----------



## saraswat

mosquitou said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have been oferred a hotel job in RAK , they are offering me 11000 AED per month plus furnished apartment withall utility bills covered, on single status, I am planing on bringing my wife a couple of months later, she is a Doctor, do you think we will be able to live with income explained before? she will be applying for medical lincese and hopefully in less than six months she will be working too.
> 
> Please adivce if this package will be sufficient for both?
> 
> Regards


With accommodation taken care of, that amount is certainly enough for RAK. You will be fine, it's a completely different economy here....


----------



## saraswat

sumzupdis said:


> Hi, I am in a major fix. I have been offered the following at present
> 
> 6 months probation - AED15000 plus Company Perks as below
> • Medical insurance for family
> • Fixed mobile allowance per month
> • Yearly air ticket for family
> • Company gratuity as per UAE rules
> • Parking allowance as per company policy
> 
> Also there will be variable part of 3000 per month as it is a sales job.
> 
> Post probabtion, Fixed will be 17000 per month, rest all remain the same.
> 
> I have around 8 years of experience and am working with a large MNC in India. My wife and I, we both earn. We also have a dog and planning for a kid in next one year. Post delivery I am planning to move them to Dubai, so for next 2 years my wife will not be working, be in India or in Dubai.
> 
> In India, we both earn around Rs.1,40,000 (AED8239) per month after taxes in fixed apart from incentives. I alone get around Rs.95000 (AED5500) in hand. Do you think it is a wise option to move to Dubai with offered package?


Like TallyHo mentioned your main issue would be rent when the family moves here. If you want to do it just by your lonesome, then it's alright, but when the family comes unless you progress within the current role or with someone else, not enough. Also imho opinion for your level of experience the offer is certainly on the low side. 

As far as coming out here and staying in India, as far as potential for career progress/growth is concerned, unless the organization you will be with in Dubai is either a global outfit or a progressive/big organization, your prospects are again better back home. With most local mid level employers, sadly it is that much harder now for people from our part of thr world, due to many factors ....

p.s: not trying to be negative, just giving you my honest opinion on the matter, good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## sjb87

Hey Guys,

So i have been offered a job at a distributor company of Philips healthcare here in Abu Dhabi and i have been offered a package of 10,000 per month plus car plus additional benefits such as mobile handset, mobile allowance, travel allowance( fuel, salik etc), 1 ticket home per year, 30 days holidays in a year plus commission subject to target achievement at the end of the year.

I have 3.5 years experience in one of the leading healthcare providers in India and i am an electronics engineer by background. I will be continuing my role as a technical sales executive even over here. Can anybody let me know if this salary is acceptable or can it be negotiated further slightly higher,.

PS. i am a bachelor and i will be staying alone. My aim is to get myself a studio flat and manage for the first 2-3 years.


Could you please provide some insight on my offer? Is it good for a bachelor here?


----------



## Juba

*Salary*

I'm interested in moving to Dubai and have an offer of 24k per month. I have 2 kids (9 and 12) elementary and middle school. They would have to go to some kind of American School. The Co. offers me vehicle and health insurance. (Thats all). Should i tight with this amount? 
Thanks for any kind of info!!!


----------



## TallyHo

School fees at proper American curriculum schools (such as American School of Dubai and Dubai American Academy) range from 82,000 at ASD to 69,000 at DAA.

The typical going rate for a 3-bed villa in an expat neighbourhood range from 150,000 to 175,000 AED. Add another 10% for operating expenses (housing tax, utilities and internet). 

3-bed apartments are only marginally cheaper although you have more options. 

So, do you think your package of 288,000 AED is sufficient enough?

Sorry. I don't mean to be blunt. But Dubai is very expensive for a family wanting a normal western lifestyle. A single could survive comfortably on 24K a month but not a couple with two nearly teenaged children. 

If your wife gets a job that _*doubles*_ your income then it does become feasible but it's still risky given the high frequency of redundancy in this country. 




Juba said:


> I'm interested in moving to Dubai and have an offer of 24k per month. I have 2 kids (9 and 12) elementary and middle school. They would have to go to some kind of American School. The Co. offers me vehicle and health insurance. (Thats all). Should i tight with this amount?
> Thanks for any kind of info!!!


----------



## sumzupdis

*Agree completely*

Thanks friends! I spoke to one of my industry friends who has been living in Dubai for almost two years now. As per him since I am coming on a sales profile and have not much knowledge about Dubai market, so the offered package is fine. Would I have had like two year experience then probably uncoils have got an offer worth 20k or more but I am losing an edge on this point of not having Dubai experience. 

I have decided to move in alone for initial 6 months and try to save as much as by living in sharing apartment with my friend or his friend. This will help me save substantial money so that once I get confirmed and my fixed revises, probably then I can rent out a decent 1 bhk and get my wife here. By then I will be little clear about the surroundings and my future plans. I will also be done with my Driver licence too.

Talking about job prospects, the company that I am joining is a big organization in its line of business. Also there are many other similar companies so growth prospects are good. Only concern that this one that I will be joining is in Main land. 

I should get the contract today. Some education certificate needs to be attested by Embassy etc. Can some one help me with that?



saraswat said:


> Like TallyHo mentioned your main issue would be rent when the family moves here. If you want to do it just by your lonesome, then it's alright, but when the family comes unless you progress within the current role or with someone else, not enough. Also imho opinion for your level of experience the offer is certainly on the low side.
> 
> As far as coming out here and staying in India, as far as potential for career progress/growth is concerned, unless the organization you will be with in Dubai is either a global outfit or a progressive/big organization, your prospects are again better back home. With most local mid level employers, sadly it is that much harder now for people from our part of thr world, due to many factors ....
> 
> p.s: not trying to be negative, just giving you my honest opinion on the matter, good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## Kayote

sumzupdis said:


> ... Some education certificate needs to be attested by Embassy etc. Can some one help me with that?


Reckon you should get your educational certificate (only the highest) and your marriage certificate attested. 

Being in Mumbai, I am sure Google will give you multiple options. 

Rant: This is one practice I find absurd - they rip out your certificate from the lamination and stamp all around!


----------



## vantage

Kayote said:


> Reckon you should get your educational certificate (only the highest) and your marriage certificate attested.
> 
> Being in Mumbai, I am sure Google will give you multiple options.
> 
> Rant: This is one practice I find absurd - they rip out your certificate from the lamination and stamp all around!


that's a shame. The UAE accept an attested copy of a UK degree, so the original is un-blemished


----------



## saraswat

sumzupdis said:


> I should get the contract today. Some education certificate needs to be attested by Embassy etc. Can some one help me with that?


If you are comfortable with your plan then by all means go for it, and good luck !

Regarding the certificates being attested, search through the forum, there are some recommendations for services in India that can get it done for you. 

About the whole original degree being ripped up etc, just get multiple original copies of your degree. Then use one for the attestation, that way you have one unblemished one ...


----------



## nechaplot

Hi guys,

I've received an offer in Dubai, and would need your help to evaluate it.

Base salary : 15000 AED/month
Car allowance : 3000 AED/month
Housing allowance : 70k AED yearly

in addition there will be other benefits like relocation of goods, visa services, trip to go back to home country once a year, insurance etc.

I will be coming with my wife, who is not working.

What do you think? Is it a good offer? Is it sufficient to live decently and save some money at the same time? Decently means going out often to restaurants, visiting emirates etc..

HOw are the food prices in Dubai, i mean from grocery store? What should be the expense on food each month per person?

Housing allowance is paid in cash to the employee or directly to the landlord of the employee?

Thanks in advance for your feedback


----------



## babar_1986

Hi this is my first post on this website and hope to get some good information. I am currently living in London and looking to move to Dubai in the near future. I have started to look at salaries and living expenses but was hoping to get some more specific details.

I am a 27 year old male, married with no kids. I work in the retail sector and currently earn £36k with usual holidays etc. 

I am looking to get a role as store/brand management. What sort of salary and package I should be expecting?

In terms of relocation packages, what is usually included?

Apologies if I have missed any information. Appreciate any advice you guys can give.

Thanks


----------



## Alaric1

Curious I'm interviewing for a job in Dubai, currently make 120k in NYC. If I move to the next stage and start negotiating an offer, what should I be looking for as a comparable offer?


----------



## vantage

Alaric1 said:


> Curious I'm interviewing for a job in Dubai, currently make 120k in NYC. If I move to the next stage and start negotiating an offer, what should I be looking for as a comparable offer?


That would clearly depend on your role, experience, sector etc.....

You may be a very low paid corporate lawyer, or a well paid postman.
You've not given us a great deal to go on......

As a starting point, you want to aim for equivalent of 150% of your current gross.

How flexible you can be will depend on your personal situation. Single / married / kids?
Schooling is expensive.


----------



## imac

nechaplot said:


> Housing allowance is paid in cash to the employee or directly to the landlord of the employee?


depends entirely on the employer, both scenario's happen, and usually if its paid directly to the landlord, it becomes a "use it or lose it" situation, where as if its paid to the employee, then it gives you flexibility in how you spend it/save it if you are so inclined...

as for the rest of your questions, just read this thread, the exact same questions with similar numbers to yours have been answered numerous times, and the answer wont be different in your case...


----------



## KOTARE

*Event industry package*

Hi. I'm an events producer (technical production) being hesitantly offered a package of

4000usd base salary (14693 aed)
1500usd housing allowance (5509 aed)
500usd car allowance (1836 aed)
500usd discretionary spending allowance (?) (1836 aed)

Per month. Also 30 days leave plus health and return ticket per year. No relocation costs.

I'm happy with the salary compared to what I'd earn here. It's just me and maybe a partner who I would get married to before coming so as to not insult local laws and risk hassles to my employer.

She would work eventually also.

But for me alone, that's a yearly package of 286494 aed. Could I:

- Live in a nice 2 bedroom villa or townhouse in a reasonable location 
- Drive a modern car or SUV
- Save 25k usd/ year (90000 aed)

I eat out most nights but not gourmet meals. I don't drink but I smoke.

Many thanks!


----------



## XDoodlebugger

KOTARE said:


> Hi. I'm an events producer (technical production) being hesitantly offered a package of
> 
> 4000usd base salary (14693 aed)
> 1500usd housing allowance (5509 aed)
> 500usd car allowance (1836 aed)
> 500usd discretionary spending allowance (?) (1836 aed)
> 
> Per month. Also 30 days leave plus health and return ticket per year. No relocation costs.
> 
> I'm happy with the salary compared to what I'd earn here. It's just me and maybe a partner who I would get married to before coming so as to not insult local laws and risk hassles to my employer.
> 
> She would work eventually also.
> 
> But for me alone, that's a yearly package of 286494 aed. Could I:
> 
> - Live in a nice 2 bedroom villa or townhouse in a reasonable location
> - Drive a modern car or SUV
> - Save 25k usd/ year (90000 aed)
> 
> I eat out most nights but not gourmet meals. I don't drink but I smoke.
> 
> Many thanks!



- Live in a nice 2 bedroom villa or townhouse in a reasonable location 
_No, you are looking at AED105-300k/year for that depending on "reasonable"._

- Drive a modern car or SUV
_My SUV (Chevy Traverse) was AED125,00 with a corporate discount, you won't rent for under AED2000._

- Save 25k usd/ year (90000 aed)
_No, especially if you eat out everyday for 2, maybe if she gets a job with the same income_


----------



## TallyHo

Get a one-bedroom apartment in Silicon Oasis for 50K.

Buy an used Pajero for 50K in cash (if you can) so no monthly payments.

Learn how to cook.

You can easily save 90K. 




KOTARE said:


> Hi. I'm an events producer (technical production) being hesitantly offered a package of
> 
> 4000usd base salary (14693 aed)
> 1500usd housing allowance (5509 aed)
> 500usd car allowance (1836 aed)
> 500usd discretionary spending allowance (?) (1836 aed)
> 
> Per month. Also 30 days leave plus health and return ticket per year. No relocation costs.
> 
> I'm happy with the salary compared to what I'd earn here. It's just me and maybe a partner who I would get married to before coming so as to not insult local laws and risk hassles to my employer.
> 
> She would work eventually also.
> 
> But for me alone, that's a yearly package of 286494 aed. Could I:
> 
> - Live in a nice 2 bedroom villa or townhouse in a reasonable location
> - Drive a modern car or SUV
> - Save 25k usd/ year (90000 aed)
> 
> I eat out most nights but not gourmet meals. I don't drink but I smoke.
> 
> Many thanks!


----------



## shashwat

sumzupdis said:


> Some education certificate needs to be attested by Embassy etc. Can some one help me with that?


Its a shame that the original degree gets ripped apart. I had to get my wife's documents attested and got a thorough thrashing from her when she saw what came back!! 

Only get the highest degree attested. Use careerline, they are based out of fort in Mumbai and after my extensive research I found them to be the most reasonable. They charged 3500 INR per document. No need to get the marriage certificate attested as long as your passport bears your wives name and vice versa. 

I am pming you the contact numbers for careerline. 

Attestations that are to be done are as follows

1. Notary/ Mantralaya
2. HRD, New Delhi
3. MOFA (ministry of foreign affairs, Dubai)

The first 2 can be managed in about 7 - 10 working days by agents and the third one you should seek your employers help. The agents can also do it, but it becomes slightly pricey. 

Important Note: If your degree is laminated, please remove the lamination before giving it to the agent, they are very brutal with it. 

Hope this helps


----------



## sumzupdis

*Thanks!*

Thanks Shashwat! This is really helpful. I checked with Urogulf and they asked for 8000 per certificate. 3500 seems so reasonable. Now luckily my passport was reissued due to expiry this year in August and I did manage to get my spouse name added but her passport does not have my name updated. I think I will get her passport reissued with my name amended.

Also my certificates are not laminated  Thank you once again for helping me with the contact info of careerline. I will speak to them tomorrow itself.

I am eyeing 15th dec to join my new role in Dubai 



shashwat said:


> Its a shame that the original degree gets ripped apart. I had to get my wife's documents attested and got a thorough thrashing from her when she saw what came back!!
> 
> Only get the highest degree attested. Use careerline, they are based out of fort in Mumbai and after my extensive research I found them to be the most reasonable. They charged 3500 INR per document. No need to get the marriage certificate attested as long as your passport bears your wives name and vice versa.
> 
> I am pming you the contact numbers for careerline.
> 
> Attestations that are to be done are as follows
> 
> 1. Notary/ Mantralaya
> 2. HRD, New Delhi
> 3. MOFA (ministry of foreign affairs, Dubai)
> 
> The first 2 can be managed in about 7 - 10 working days by agents and the third one you should seek your employers help. The agents can also do it, but it becomes slightly pricey.
> 
> Important Note: If your degree is laminated, please remove the lamination before giving it to the agent, they are very brutal with it.
> 
> Hope this helps


----------



## joshbone

Hi Guys,

27 yo Australian, been in London for 3 years, looking to come over to Dubai after the summer. 

Been working in advertising/ media agencies for approx five years, closer to 6 when I come over. 

Anybody have any experience with any agencies in Dubai?

Any advice/salary expectations?

The first role i looked out was approx 25,000 per month, does this sound adequate?


----------



## shashwat

sumzupdis

career line numbers

022 22626487, 022 22626488, 022 22940713, 022 67432108

cant pm you, don't know why!!


----------



## babar_1986

Hi, is there any help with this guys?




babar_1986 said:


> Hi this is my first post on this website and hope to get some good information. I am currently living in London and looking to move to Dubai in the near future. I have started to look at salaries and living expenses but was hoping to get some more specific details.
> 
> I am a 27 year old male, married with no kids. I work in the retail sector and currently earn £36k with usual holidays etc.
> 
> I am looking to get a role as store/brand management. What sort of salary and package I should be expecting?
> 
> In terms of relocation packages, what is usually included?
> 
> Apologies if I have missed any information. Appreciate any advice you guys can give.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## KOTARE

Thank you for the replies.

I'm confused as all the "living cost" calculators tell me it's cheaper to live there than melbourne, where I am, and 85k usd would go a long way here.

I need a two bedroom villa or apartment/townhouse as I am an electronic music composer also and need a studio space.

I can cook and love to cook but it's easier here to buy a $10 curry each night. When I say I eat out each night, I don't mean 4 star restaurants...

I'd buy a car if I can get finance. I'd prefer to lease a nice car and not have to worry about maintenance costs, and I drive BMWs or Jags here, not new, second hand, usually 2005 models or thereabouts.

So roughly how much would these things cost? A nice apartment (not executive, but not old and basic) and a lease on a 2010 vehicle or to buy say a 2007 bmw or similar?

I appreciate the help, of course it's just your opinion, but it's appreciated.


----------



## KOTARE

Also, I'd happily pay $95k on a house. It's possible my partner will be there also. I'd pay another 80k on a car, leaving $100-110k to live on over 12 months for food, clothing, utilities, and transport. I don't drink so that helps.

Would $100-110k be enough to cover those living costs?


----------



## imac

KOTARE said:


> Thank you for the replies.
> 
> I'm confused as all the "living cost" calculators tell me it's cheaper to live there than melbourne, where I am, and 85k usd would go a long way here.
> 
> I need a two bedroom villa or apartment/townhouse as I am an electronic music composer also and need a studio space.
> 
> I can cook and love to cook but it's easier here to buy a $10 curry each night. When I say I eat out each night, I don't mean 4 star restaurants...
> 
> I'd buy a car if I can get finance. I'd prefer to lease a nice car and not have to worry about maintenance costs, and I drive BMWs or Jags here, not new, second hand, usually 2005 models or thereabouts.
> 
> So roughly how much would these things cost? A nice apartment (not executive, but not old and basic) and a lease on a 2010 vehicle or to buy say a 2007 bmw or similar?
> 
> I appreciate the help, of course it's just your opinion, but it's appreciated.


your new requirements are pretty much the opposite of your original post...

with your updated requirements, yes you can make a go of it, but both Tally and Doodle pretty much said so already... 

You CANNOT live in a villa AND drive a new car AND save 90k on your package...

You CAN live in a one/two bedroom apartment AND drive a used car AND save some money (90k I would debate, but depending on your other expenses and how you budget your money, its possible)...

Ofcourse permutations of this are also possible, for example you can live in a villa and drive a new SUV if you nix the saving money part...


----------



## sumzupdis

*Charges*

I spoke with Allavi and he told me that they will charge 4100 for Edu cert since fee has increased due to USD INR exchange rate and 3500 for marriage cert.

Do I need to get Marriage certificate attested while I have spouse name updated in my passport but my wife's passport does not bear my name.

Please suggest.



shashwat said:


> sumzupdis
> 
> career line numbers
> 
> 022 22626487, 022 22626488, 022 22940713, 022 67432108
> 
> cant pm you, don't know why!!


----------



## saraswat

sumzupdis said:


> I spoke with Allavi and he told me that they will charge 4100 for Edu cert since fee has increased due to USD INR exchange rate and 3500 for marriage cert.
> 
> Do I need to get Marriage certificate attested while I have spouse name updated in my passport but my wife's passport does not bear my name.
> 
> Please suggest.


Get the marriage certificate done also, you will need an attested copy for something or the other once here ...


----------



## TallyHo

Well....

I took a quick look at Dubizzle. It's doable to find a villa for under 100K. Most of them seem to be 1-bedroom villas in JVT for around 95K but there are a few in Mirdiff with more bedrooms (and most likely directly under the flight path and rundown). 

Assuming you find a villa for 95K you need to factor in another 5% for the annual housing tax and another 10% for utilities (always high for villas). So your 95K rent is really closer to 110K when the basic operating costs are factored in.

Then there's 5% for the agent's fees in the initial year and a 5% deposit to the landlord (which isn't always refundable). Internet expenses are quite high, 500 AED a month for a decent internet/tv/phone package. 

Oh, and yes, rents are now commonly paid in 1-2 cheques for the year for villas. Can you pony up at least 50K upfront? Plus the agents' fees, moving expenses and landlord's deposit?

If you live in JVT/JVC you will need two cars, one for you and one for the girlfriend (btw cohabitation outside marriage is illegal and if found you *will* be arrested and deported. Just needed to point this out). There are car lease schemes but very few people elect to use them and either buy a car or rent a car. 2,000/month is the typical monthly rent for a basic Lancer or Yaris. 

Never, ever, ever, and I repeat this again, _ever_, buy an used BMW or Jaguar in this country, especially more than a few years old. Servicing and maintenance costs are astronomically high and most people with the European models sell their cars as soon as the warranty period is over. I've seen too many newcomers happily buy a used BMW or Audi as soon as they're off the plane only to dump them a year later and after astronomically high and too frequent repair bills. There's something about the volume of sand in the air and German engineering that doesn't coexist happily with one another. What you want is a Japanese model. 

As for eating out it's quite feasible to eat out every night cheaply. The downside is that there's few cheap delivery/takeaway places near the areas with the inexpensive villas. 50AED/head is feasible, under 35 AED/head isn't unless you live exclusively off of supermarket takeaway and frozen pizzas. Now, if you lived in Bur Dubai or Karama it's a different story...

What about things like clothing? Holidays? Random purchases that seem unavoidable? Social life? You may not drink but so much of the social life in Dubai revolves around restaurants and bars and they ain't cheap for the most part. It all adds up. 

This is what my expenditures are:

2-bedroom apartment: 100K (same apartments are now renting for 150K to new tenants). 5% for housing tax and another 5% for dewa+basic internet. Total housing expenditure: 110K.

One monthly car rental at 2K, or 24K for a year. Just a Yaris. 

Weekly expenditures average is 1,000K for groceries, dining out, 2-3 drinks a week and low key entertainment. 52K a year.

Monthly unexpected or small item expenditures (which always crop up): 1,000, or 12,000 for the year.

Twice weekly maid service (yes, optional): 12,000 for the year.

Total: 210,000 right there.

Then I have my travel expenses, several new items of clothing, one or two big ticket purchases like a new camera or laptop, altogether nothing extravagant but which makes life enjoyable. Probably another 35-40,000 for the year. 

Altogether 250,000 for a relatively quiet, non-flashy but comfortable western lifestyle. 

You *can* live decently enough off of approximately 25K a month but you need to forget the villa and the BMW if you want to be saving 90K a year. Or you can elect to have all and not save a single penny. Your choice.




KOTARE said:


> Also, I'd happily pay $95k on a house. It's possible my partner will be there also. I'd pay another 80k on a car, leaving $100-110k to live on over 12 months for food, clothing, utilities, and transport. I don't drink so that helps.
> 
> Would $100-110k be enough to cover those living costs?


----------



## Kayote

sumzupdis said:


> ...Do I need to get Marriage certificate attested while I have spouse name updated in my passport but my wife's passport does not bear my name.
> 
> Please suggest.


Get it done; better safe than sorry.

Had a colleague of mine run though this hassle, when he went to get his daughter's sponsorship transferred to his wife. This, after residing here with the family for close to 10 years and the child all of 4 years old.


----------



## arabianhorse

Anyone experience having a company do all your background checks and qualification legalisations etc, before actually giving you an offer

is this normal for some organisations, or wierd. 

thanks


----------



## kentod

*offered a job but not sure if its a good package*

Hi there. I have been offered a job by a division of the Emirates group. Package is $6k inc housing and utilities which they pay 6 months in advance. Plus company car, cell and medical. 13th chq. Schooling gor when we have kids

Question, is this a liveable wage?

My SA package netts me R28k with no company car or cell. 
Current expenses:
Rent R6k (2 bed townhouse)
Car R5k
Cell R3k
Medical R2600
Indurance R2k
Groceries R4k
Utilities and satellite tv R2k

How do living costs in Dubai compare? 

Thanks for any comments

Ken


----------



## Guest

kentod said:


> Hi there. I have been offered a job by a division of the Emirates group. Package is $6k inc housing and utilities which they pay 6 months in advance. Plus company car, cell and medical. 13th chq. Schooling gor when we have kids
> 
> Question, is this a liveable wage?
> 
> My SA package netts me R28k with no company car or cell.
> Current expenses:
> Rent R6k (2 bed townhouse)
> Car R5k
> Cell R3k
> Medical R2600
> Indurance R2k
> Groceries R4k
> Utilities and satellite tv R2k
> 
> How do living costs in Dubai compare?
> 
> Thanks for any comments
> 
> Ken


Are you expecting us to convert ZAR to USD first, then to make a comment about it? Well then here you go, these would be your expenses in Dubai:

Rent KWD616 (2 bedroom)
Car KWD193
Cell KWD23
Medical KWD0
Indurance KWD39
Groceries KWD231
Utilities and satellite tv KWD116
Drinking and dinners out KWD308


*Hint: EURKWD=0.3820 and EURAED=4.9562 and ZARAED=0.3615


----------



## kentod

kentod said:


> Hi there. I have been offered a job by a division of the Emirates group. Package is $6k inc housing and utilities which they pay 6 months in advance. Plus company car, cell and medical. 13th chq. Schooling gor when we have kids
> 
> Question, is this a liveable wage?
> 
> My SA package netts me R28k with no company car or cell.
> Current expenses:
> Rent R6k (2 bed townhouse)
> Car R5k
> Cell R3k
> Medical R2600
> Indurance R2k
> Groceries R4k
> Utilities and satellite tv R2k
> 
> How do living costs in Dubai compare?
> 
> Thanks for any comments
> 
> Ken


Thanks for the response and apologies for not converting all to usd. So converting everything to usd I can assume that living expenses will be abt USD 5800...and usd6k will be a barely liveable wage?


----------



## saraswat

kentod said:


> Thanks for the response and apologies for not converting all to usd. So converting everything to usd I can assume that living expenses will be abt USD 5800...and usd6k will be a barely liveable wage?


So getting away from the whole currency debate. Here are the facts as I see them:

Car, housing, medical, schooling (when applicable), cell are all provided for by the company. It would be safe to assume that provision of a car also includes the accompanying fuel costs. 

Now apart from all these expenses, which by the way constitute the bulk of anyone's living expenses out here, you would be getting USD 6000, which is about 22K AED (give or take). 

Please know that the wage, on top of everything being taken care of, is more than enough to enjoy a decent to luxurious (I say luxurious rather hesitantly as in Dubai luxury takes on a completely different meaning ...) living here. 

Add to this the fact that at the moment you are just a couple so no extra spend on children, and more importantly the company offering the position is Emirates. Who just happen to be one of the most stable and progressive (in terms of management practices etc), organizations/employers in this part of the world. 

Summarizing the above, take the job and move here...

p.s: the above is obviously written with the assumption that the 6K USD is being given apart from everything you said is included, your post doesn't unequivocally state this, so not 100% sure on that..


----------



## kentod

saraswat said:


> So getting away from the whole currency debate. Here are the facts as I see them:
> 
> Car, housing, medical, schooling (when applicable), cell are all provided for by the company. It would be safe to assume that provision of a car also includes the accompanying fuel costs.
> 
> Now apart from all these expenses, which by the way constitute the bulk of anyone's living expenses out here, you would be getting USD 6000, which is about 22K AED (give or take).
> 
> Please know that the wage, on top of everything being taken care of, is more than enough to enjoy a decent to luxurious (I say luxurious rather hesitantly as in Dubai luxury takes on a completely different meaning ...) living here.
> 
> Add to this the fact that at the moment you are just a couple so no extra spend on children, and more importantly the company offering the position is Emirates. Who just happen to be one of the most stable and progressive (in terms of management practices etc), organizations/employers in this part of the world.
> 
> Summarizing the above, take the job and move here...
> 
> p.s: the above is obviously written with the assumption that the 6K USD is being given apart from everything you said is included, your post doesn't unequivocally state this, so not 100% sure on that..


The $6k includes housing and utilities. Car, fuel, cell, medical, schooling when needed is over and above. My big concern is what would a 2bed townhouse cost to rent, have a colleague that has suggested out of town location. Takes him abt 20 minutes to drive in to downtown office.


----------



## saraswat

kentod said:


> The $6k includes housing and utilities. Car, fuel, cell, medical, schooling when needed is over and above. My big concern is what would a 2bed townhouse cost to rent, have a colleague that has suggested out of town location. Takes him abt 20 minutes to drive in to downtown office.


In certain places you should be able to find a 2 bed townhouse for 100-120K per annum, as your colleague mentioned it would be 'out of town'. Have a read through this thread:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...4-ultimate-guide-renting-apartment-dubai.html (later pages are more current on rental levels)

And also have a look through Dubai Real Estate, Dubai Property, Abu Dhabi Properties For Sale - propertyfinder.ae and Property Real Estate for Sale and Rent. Jobs in the Middle East and North Africa , Free Classifieds in with Dubizzle.com to get an idea of rents and areas.


----------



## stan77

i got a job offer as a waiter from a restaurant in dubai with :
basic salary 1950 AED
accommodation 750 AED
transportation 300 AED
do i will survive with that salary ? and do i will be able to save some money ?


----------



## saraswat

stan77 said:


> i got a job offer as a waiter from a restaurant in dubai with :
> basic salary 1950 AED
> accommodation 750 AED
> transportation 300 AED
> do i will survive with that salary ? and do i will be able to save some money ?


No. Unfortunately, the only way you could do housing would be to share with multiple people to a room and even after that it would be really, really basic living.


----------



## averroes

My full package is 25,000AED per month. I am 27 and work as a media consultant for a small company in Media City. What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## imac

averroes said:


> My full package is 25,000AED per month. I am 27 and work as a media consultant for a small company in Media City. What are your thoughts on this?


single? married? kids? alcoholic?

those are just a few thoughts that come to mind...


----------



## averroes

imac said:


> single? married? kids? alcoholic?
> 
> those are just a few thoughts that come to mind...


I'm single, no kids, but if I continue having the same friends here, I will soon become alcoholic!!!


----------



## imac

averroes said:


> I'm single, no kids, but if I continue having the same friends here, I will soon become alcoholic!!!


Plenty for you to live on, and save a few bucks... your package I would reckon to be towards the upper end of what I am aware people in your line of work and age make, my opinion - its a good offer...


----------



## Tussengast

*Nothing included !!*

Hi, 

I have a proposal of 60.000 Dirham per month. 

I have to pay everything from that. 

It's a contract for a year which may be converted to a permanent contract after the year.

I have a wife and three children below 12. Education is important so they should attend a good school.

I think I will need two cars (nothing fancy) and a house with a garden and if possible a pool. The garden should fit a trampoline .

Will I be able to have a comfortable life with that i.e. go out for dinner once a week, 1-2 holidays a year.

Many thanks for your feedback.

Tussengast.


----------



## zed_kid

go for a year alone and if you get extended ask for school and housing? uprooting your whole family for a years contract sounds rough


----------



## zed_kid

averroes said:


> I'm single, no kids, but if I continue having the same friends here, I will soon become alcoholic!!!


i know them feels man... im going back to australia for a detox... yeah thats how bad the drinking is here


----------



## Tussengast

zed_kid said:


> go for a year alone and if you get extended ask for school and housing? uprooting your whole family for a years contract sounds rough


Fully agree, but living without the family for a year is going to be very hard. I was thinking about 6 months and then evaluate with the feedback from the employer. Doesn't give any guarantees, but still.

Aside from this "emotional" argument is the financial. Is this a viable proposal?


----------



## saraswat

averroes said:


> My full package is 25,000AED per month. I am 27 and work as a media consultant for a small company in Media City. What are your thoughts on this?


You are a 27 year old looking at what would be a 93,000 USD per year (a tax adjusted wage, conservative I admit). And you are asking for advice ? 

BTW it's a media consultant gig and not an investment banker gig.... What kind of advice do you want ? 

Anything like that available to you in the U.S of A ??


----------



## imac

Tussengast said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a proposal of 60.000 Dirham per month.
> 
> I have to pay everything from that.
> 
> It's a contract for a year which may be converted to a permanent contract after the year.
> 
> I have a wife and three children below 12. Education is important so they should attend a good school.
> 
> I think I will need two cars (nothing fancy) and a house with a garden and if possible a pool. The garden should fit a trampoline .
> 
> Will I be able to have a comfortable life with that i.e. go out for dinner once a week, 1-2 holidays a year.
> 
> Many thanks for your feedback.
> 
> Tussengast.


ironically, I was talking to a friend of mine last night who has been offered a similar deal, with one of the big retail outfits here, the only differences being his monthly all inclusive is 68k and one car he can select from any one of their showrooms from the brands they carry...

offered package is nothing to sneeze at, and you can definitely make a go of it... even if you were to look at the most expensive schools for your kids, two cars, a maid, eating out at higher end restaurants as well as a villa... 

how much you end up spending on each will dictate how much you can save... it will come down to how you prioritize your expenses... is it a big deal for you if you don't drink 21 year Chivas at the Burj al Arab, will the regular 12 year stuff at the Marriott be good enough? I have done both. and for two people one time it cost me 8k for the first, and 900 for the second...


----------



## vantage

Tussengast said:


> Fully agree, but living without the family for a year is going to be very hard. I was thinking about 6 months and then evaluate with the feedback from the employer. Doesn't give any guarantees, but still.
> 
> Aside from this "emotional" argument is the financial. Is this a viable proposal?


slightly depends on what you are used to.

yes, 60,000 'all in' is a good package, even with 3 kids.
It is do-able, and you could save 10,000 / month, if you are sensible. But you will need to be sensible.

that said, it is also very very easy to blow the lot half way through each month.

you big problem is the timescale. 
My advice is not to bring the family until it is definitively more than a year that you will be here.
The costs of relocating, and then leaving, and the paperwork pain that goes with it is not worth the hassle for the whole family. it will be nearly 3 months until all is sorted, and then its time to think about leaving!
you will end up saving nothing, and never feel that you have settled or relaxed.

Come alone, get a small 1 bed place, cheap, and do a year with your nose to the grindstone.
Save a bundle of cash, and that will pay to sort everything out when the time comes.


----------



## sgoldie1983

*package*

Hi,

I have been offered a package and would like to know if it is decent or if I should try to negotiate to get a little more.

My basic monthly is 16000 AED, accommodation allowance is 6666 AED monthly, Flights are 1504 AED monthly and 1000 AED general allowance monthly.

total package is 25,170 AED per month.

does this seem like a decent package.

I will be living in Abu Dhabi and my girlfriend will be coming too, she will be trying to get a job but obviously it might take a bit of time. will we be able to survive comfortably on this.

thanks


----------



## imac

sgoldie1983 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been offered a package and would like to know if it is decent or if I should try to negotiate to get a little more.
> 
> My basic monthly is 16000 AED, accommodation allowance is 6666 AED monthly, Flights are 1504 AED monthly and 1000 AED general allowance monthly.
> 
> total package is 25,170 AED per month.
> 
> does this seem like a decent package.
> 
> I will be living in Abu Dhabi and my girlfriend will be coming too, she will be trying to get a job but obviously it might take a bit of time. will we be able to survive comfortably on this.
> 
> thanks


yes, perfectly liveable for two people...


----------



## vantage

sgoldie1983 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been offered a package and would like to know if it is decent or if I should try to negotiate to get a little more.
> 
> My basic monthly is 16000 AED, accommodation allowance is 6666 AED monthly, Flights are 1504 AED monthly and 1000 AED general allowance monthly.
> 
> total package is 25,170 AED per month.
> 
> does this seem like a decent package.
> 
> I will be living in Abu Dhabi and my girlfriend will be coming too, she will be trying to get a job but obviously it might take a bit of time. will we be able to survive comfortably on this.
> 
> thanks


yes, it's liveable, yes, try and negotiate for more! (what's to lose?)

you've read the rules regarding girlfriends and co-habiting?
just checking!


----------



## sgoldie1983

vantage said:


> yes, it's liveable, yes, try and negotiate for more! (what's to lose?)
> 
> you've read the rules regarding girlfriends and co-habiting?
> just checking!



Thanks for that. yes, we know all the laws. We are planning to get married before we move. Its something that was in the pipeline but this job has changed a lot.

thanks for the replies.


----------



## averroes

saraswat said:


> You are a 27 year old looking at what would be a 93,000 USD per year (a tax adjusted wage, conservative I admit). And you are asking for advice ?
> 
> BTW it's a media consultant gig and not an investment banker gig.... What kind of advice do you want ?
> 
> Anything like that available to you in the U.S of A ??



Well I have started working since I was 20 (full-time) while balancing my school tuition. So, on paper, my CV is better than that of my peers.

My question is because the rents are so expensive and I am planning on saving up at least 10,000 a month. Note that I might not stay for long as I applied for scholarship next year, so I am also trying to reduce my setup costs as much as I can until I know whether or not I will be permanently based here.

Cheers,


----------



## saraswat

averroes said:


> Well I have started working since I was 20 (full-time) while balancing my school tuition. So, on paper, my CV is better than that of my peers.
> 
> My question is because the rents are so expensive and I am planning on saving up at least 10,000 a month. Note that I might not stay for long as I applied for scholarship next year, so I am also trying to reduce my setup costs as much as I can until I know whether or not I will be permanently based here.
> 
> Cheers,


As has been mentioned in other posts, as long as you are sensible and don't get lured into the glitz and glamour that Dubai has to offer, saving 10K AED per month can be done...


----------



## nerd_deluxe

*IT Architect from the US*

First off, I'm very grateful for forums like this. Getting feedback from expats is VERY gratifying... Being fairly ignorant, I was listening to the headhunter explain the offer while sagely acknowledging and trying to sound as though I was on top of the details. 

I think I failed to impress.

My background: I'm an IT Architect, I have 15+ years experience and was recruited for a job in Dubai. At first this was related as a full time role, but now is long-term contract. I'm not pleased, but given the nature of IT these days - I'm not sure there's much difference.

Anyway, the offer is for 32,000 Dir ($8700) / month. My last salary in the US was $130K. I'm not thrilled with the offer, but given the "tax free" status of Dubai, I'm not as certain. It's also with Emirates, which is attractive. I'm single and don't need a foo-foo car, but want to live in a cool area near grocery stores, restaurants, and entertainment. Two questions:

1) Overall thoughts on this offer?
2) What are reasonable expectations for a "high-end nerd"?


----------



## Byja

nerd_deluxe said:


> Anyway, the offer is for 32,000 Dir ($8700) / month. My last salary in the US was $130K.


So unless you're unemployed right now, could you explain to me how does 104k look more attractive than 130k?
I bet it's going to be the T word, just don't forget that you're never T-free, no matter where you are.


----------



## nerd_deluxe

Byja said:


> So unless you're unemployed right now, could you explain to me how does 104k look more attractive than 130k?
> I bet it's going to be the T word, just don't forget that you're never T-free, no matter where you are.


I am unemployed right now, got caught up in budget cuts. But the t word definitely has a lot to do with it. Also it IS a good opportunity, Emirates is a good and growing airline, and it sounds like it could be a unique and fun.

But the number is low enough it gives me real pause. I'm interviewing enough that im sure I'll find something in the new year. I'm looking at it for the adventure factor as much as anything...


----------



## babar_1986

*Salary Expectations*

Hi this is my first post on this website and hope to get some good information. I am currently living in London and looking to move to Dubai in the near future. I have started to look at salaries and living expenses but was hoping to get some more specific details.

I am a 27 year old male, married with no kids. I work in the retail sector and currently earn £36k with usual holidays etc. 

I am looking to get a role as store/brand management. What sort of salary and package I should be expecting?

In terms of relocation packages, what is usually included?

Apologies if I have missed any information. Appreciate any advice you guys can give.

Thanks


----------



## mena_nut

Hello,

I am a 21 year old American currently in the interview process for a position with a scrap metal/metal manufacturing firm. The first year would be an apprenticeship type of program, and future employment would be conditional on my performance. 

They have asked me to provide them with salary expectations. How exactly do I approach this? Should I be giving a single sum, or should I also discuss any benefits like a housing allowance, etc.?

Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## agm85

*Potential Expat Newbie*

First time posting here, but there is a possibility I may be getting an offer to move from New York where I currently work to Dubai. 

Current Position
Industry: Media/Advertising
Title: Associate Director
Salary: $120K
City: New York City
Years Worked: 5
Personal Status: Single, no kids or debt

I'm trying to get an idea of:

1) What a comparable salary to $120K in NY is to Dubai in AED
2) Do companies every pay in USD and should I push for this?
3) What should I expect/negotiate for based on the new position which is a lateral move

I'm trying to get a feel for what I should expect or negotiate towards in advance of my first offer. 

All help is appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## joshbone

agm85 said:


> First time posting here, but there is a possibility I may be getting an offer to move from New York where I currently work to Dubai.
> 
> Current Position
> Industry: Media/Advertising
> Title: Associate Director
> Salary: $120K
> City: New York City
> Years Worked: 5
> Personal Status: Single, no kids or debt
> 
> I'm trying to get an idea of:
> 
> 1) What a comparable salary to $120K in NY is to Dubai in AED
> 2) Do companies every pay in USD and should I push for this?
> 3) What should I expect/negotiate for based on the new position which is a lateral move
> 
> I'm trying to get a feel for what I should expect or negotiate towards in advance of my first offer.
> 
> All help is appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.


Hey Mate,

Let me know how you get on with it. 

I have a similar level of experience to you (manager pushing for AD atm), am at Carat UK looking to move over next year.

Keep in touch!


----------



## Joleon

Hi,

I would be interested for searching a job in Dubai in IT area. 

I am graduated in Computer Science (Western Europe) and experienced (15+ exp) 

in IT data warehousing and business intelligence with Oracle RDBMS.

I am also married and I have a daughter (5 years old).

Questions:

1) What would be a good offer for considering relocation to dubai?

2) Where I can search job offers (social forum, company corporate websites...)?

3) What are the "best" companies for an expat in my sector (airlines company, banks,....)? 


Thanks in advance

Joleon


----------



## zatapa

Joshbone, I came from the Netherlands two months ago where I made 115k USD gross as an Account Manager. Now I am on a lower salary here though it ends up much higher when comparing net to net. I get about 95k USD here + housing USD 48k + car + school which ends up being a better deal than what I had. Am now responsible for sales in Middle East. I get two thirds of my salary paid in EUR and one third in AED which is what I use for living here.


----------



## vantage

zatapa said:


> Joshbone, I came from the Netherlands two months ago where I made 115k USD gross as an Account Manager. Now I am on a lower salary here though it ends up much higher when comparing net to net. I get about 95k USD here + housing USD 48k + car + school which ends up being a better deal than what I had. Am now responsible for sales in Middle East. I get two thirds of my salary paid in EUR and one third in AED which is what I use for living here.


you are actually on a larger package, not a smaller package.

Add the whole lot together......

Netherlands GROSS is smaller than UAE GROSS by your figures above.

I advise all prospective people coming here to ignore allowances etc, and look at the TOTAL monies. THEN compare cost of living, THEN you'll see if it's a good deal.

bet you didn't get a housing allowance back home.... Therefore you should add the 48K into the base number for a true comparison


----------



## zatapa

You are right, but I decided to keep my house empty back home so wife and kids stay there during Summer, so my costs are actually still the same in the Netherlands.
It's a choice, but for us it was a requirement to avoid Dubai summers as the kids will get bored here.


----------



## valem

Hi All

Have been offered a teaching job , start Jan 2014 at a school out at Silicon Oasis.
Not a lot of info on the web around teachers salaries in Dubai and I don't know anyone who teaches there.
Would appreciate any reply from teachers so I can decide if to go for the post or not?
I have been teaching 12 years and teach Maths if that makes a difference?
Salary offered 14000 AED per month
2 bed furnished accom in the Silicon Oasis area
Health cover for myself and my wife but not to cover our young son.
Flight over and one flight back a year.

thanks in advance.

Jim


----------



## vantage

valem said:


> Hi All Have been offered a teaching job , start Jan 2014 at a school out at Silicon Oasis. Not a lot of info on the web around teachers salaries in Dubai and I don't know anyone who teaches there. Would appreciate any reply from teachers so I can decide if to go for the post or not? I have been teaching 12 years and teach Maths if that makes a difference? Salary offered 14000 AED per month 2 bed furnished accom in the Silicon Oasis area Health cover for myself and my wife but not to cover our young son. Flight over and one flight back a year. thanks in advance. Jim


Have they not just passed / are passing a law that requires employers to provide health insurers for all employees and their families?


----------



## TallyHo

With accommodation completely covered (presumably including all utilities) you have 14K to spend on day to day living expenses. It's definitely doable for a small family living simply but don't expect a flash lifestyle. 

If you rent a car, that's 2K a month.
My guess is you'll spend 1500 a week on groceries, day to day expenses and a meal out or so. That's 6K a month.
Throw in another 1,500-2,000 a month for recreational activities, nights out with a few drinks and small purchases. 

All in all you'll probably spend around 10K a month to have a simple but comfortable lifestyle, leaving you with 4K in savings at the end of each month. Of course if you want to travel, splurge on nicer clothes etc, you'll spend everything you make. 

If your wife finds a job you'll be much better placed. 

Find out about the health insurance. Vantage is correct, Dubai just passed a law requiring all expats to be covered. 

Is the school providing shipping allowances to bring over your goods? If so bring any electronics and cookwares you have. Even in furnished accommodation there's still things you'll want to buy and the costs easily add up in Dubai. 





valem said:


> Hi All
> 
> Have been offered a teaching job , start Jan 2014 at a school out at Silicon Oasis.
> Not a lot of info on the web around teachers salaries in Dubai and I don't know anyone who teaches there.
> Would appreciate any reply from teachers so I can decide if to go for the post or not?
> I have been teaching 12 years and teach Maths if that makes a difference?
> Salary offered 14000 AED per month
> 2 bed furnished accom in the Silicon Oasis area
> Health cover for myself and my wife but not to cover our young son.
> Flight over and one flight back a year.
> 
> thanks in advance.
> 
> Jim


----------



## vv25

*salary offer*

Hello guys,
i have got an offer of AED 6000 (with no benefits) in Dubai as an auditor...I am shocked as it too low as far as i can gauge...Im supposed to relocate from India to Dubai...i have got 2 yrs work exp aftr qualifying as a Chartered Accountant....Pls guide


----------



## vantage

TallyHo said:


> Find out about the health insurance. Vantage is correct, Dubai just passed a law requiring all expats to be covered.
> QUOTE]
> 
> was just listening to the radio....
> I'm nearly correct!
> They are GOING to pass a law, but the exact details are not certain, and they may start with big companies first..
> It is likely to take effect in 2014 - 2016 (so probably 2016....)
> 
> Worth asking for it from ther Company, though, mentioning that you know it will 'imminently' be made law...


----------



## caro.duarte1

Does anybody have any idea what people are paid for academic jobs in Dubai. 
I would like to look for a job in a University in Dubai but am not sure how much I should expect to be paid.


----------



## vantage

caro.duarte1 said:


> Does anybody have any idea what people are paid for academic jobs in Dubai.
> I would like to look for a job in a University in Dubai but am not sure how much I should expect to be paid.


teacher? classroom assistant? professor? level of experience? subject? specialism?
I am sure the academics on this forum would be able to assist, if they had a tny bit more information?


----------



## caro.duarte1

Sorry.

I am looking for university positions and I do not have much experience.
I would like to know prospective salaries of assistant professors or research fellows in the following areas:
Dentistry
Orthodontics and Maxillofacial Orthognatics
Molecullar and Cell Biology

Thanks


----------



## valem

Thanks for the help
I'm told rent is covered but not utilities.
I'm going to query the health insurance/cover and try and get us all covered.
Up to £500 allowed for shipping so ensure we take full advantage of that.
Going to try for an extra 2k a month on the salary and see what they say too.
Cheers




TallyHo said:


> With accommodation completely covered (presumably including all utilities) you have 14K to spend on day to day living expenses. It's definitely doable for a small family living simply but don't expect a flash lifestyle.
> 
> If you rent a car, that's 2K a month.
> My guess is you'll spend 1500 a week on groceries, day to day expenses and a meal out or so. That's 6K a month.
> Throw in another 1,500-2,000 a month for recreational activities, nights out with a few drinks and small purchases.
> 
> All in all you'll probably spend around 10K a month to have a simple but comfortable lifestyle, leaving you with 4K in savings at the end of each month. Of course if you want to travel, splurge on nicer clothes etc, you'll spend everything you make.
> 
> If your wife finds a job you'll be much better placed.
> 
> Find out about the health insurance. Vantage is correct, Dubai just passed a law requiring all expats to be covered.
> 
> Is the school providing shipping allowances to bring over your goods? If so bring any electronics and cookwares you have. Even in furnished accommodation there's still things you'll want to buy and the costs easily add up in Dubai.


----------



## Tall_Guy182

*Salary offer*

Hello everyone,

I have a potential job opportunity with the following package to be agreed

420k AED per year
250k AED potential bonus per year
40k car allowance per year
200k housing allowance per year
Medical and dental insurance
1 x return flight per year to UK
30 days leave per year

IT / Telco sector, I'm single, no family or wife etc

Is this a decent package to live and work in Dubai and save some money each year?

Comments and feedback would be appreciated


----------



## zatapa

Not quite sure what kind of reply you expect. I am sure you know very well that that is a lot of money for a single person. Whether it is decent depends on the job level. Being single you could get a one or two bedroom apartment in a very nice building as a villa would make no sense.


----------



## vantage

Tall_Guy182 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have a potential job opportunity with the following package to be agreed
> 
> 420k AED per year
> 250k AED potential bonus per year
> 40k car allowance per year
> 200k housing allowance per year
> Medical and dental insurance
> 1 x return flight per year to UK
> 30 days leave per year
> 
> IT / Telco sector, I'm single, no family or wife etc
> 
> Is this a decent package to live and work in Dubai and save some money each year?
> 
> Comments and feedback would be appreciated


it's a massive package for a single person. It's a big package for a family, too.
No idea how it compares to what you are on, and your standard of living back home - you gave no details.
However, your housing allowance is bigger than many young professionals full, inclusive package. As is your potential bonus.

If you can't live very comfortably, and save +250,000 AED a year BEFORE bonus, you're pissing it up the walll.


----------



## telecompro

Tall_Guy182 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have a potential job opportunity with the following package to be agreed
> 
> 420k AED per year
> 250k AED potential bonus per year
> 40k car allowance per year
> 200k housing allowance per year
> Medical and dental insurance
> 1 x return flight per year to UK
> 30 days leave per year
> 
> IT / Telco sector, I'm single, no family or wife etc
> 
> Is this a decent package to live and work in Dubai and save some money each year?
> 
> Comments and feedback would be appreciated


How old are you and what kind of role/position is it?

IT seems like a very decent package for a single guy so i would go for it...

I work in the telco sector as well and would consider this as a good start salary for a single.


----------



## arabianhorse

Tall_Guy182 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have a potential job opportunity with the following package to be agreed
> 
> 420k AED per year
> 250k AED potential bonus per year
> 40k car allowance per year
> 200k housing allowance per year
> Medical and dental insurance
> 1 x return flight per year to UK
> 30 days leave per year
> 
> IT / Telco sector, I'm single, no family or wife etc
> 
> Is this a decent package to live and work in Dubai and save some money each year?
> 
> Comments and feedback would be appreciated



Depends on nature of job & seniority 

If you are a 50 something in a senior manager. director role - then its average.

if you're 20 something in a junior role, then you'll be a millionaire in no time son


----------



## TallyHo

I had to laugh because it seems like you're really boasting, not asking for advice. I take it the return flight is first class, Emirates only?

Leaving aside the bonus, which is only potential and should never be counted on until it's in your bank account, your package works out to 55K a month. For a single that's generous. 

The car allowance is very generous as is the housing allowance but be aware that your end of service gratuity will be based only on the base salary. Companies tend to shove as much money into the allowances to minimize the gratuity. 

Another factor to consider (assuming this is a real inquiry) is what the Dubai job will do for you professionally? I'm assuming you already have a good position with a corresponding salary in the UK and the danger in coming out to Dubai is that it can turn out to be a bit of a dead end, career-wise. While it varies from sector to sector, Dubai work experience is not necessarily valued outside the UAE/Gulf and it's not always easy to lateral into a better role out of Dubai. 



Tall_Guy182 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have a potential job opportunity with the following package to be agreed
> 
> 420k AED per year
> 250k AED potential bonus per year
> 40k car allowance per year
> 200k housing allowance per year
> Medical and dental insurance
> 1 x return flight per year to UK
> 30 days leave per year
> 
> IT / Telco sector, I'm single, no family or wife etc
> 
> Is this a decent package to live and work in Dubai and save some money each year?
> 
> Comments and feedback would be appreciated


----------



## Windsweptdragon

telecompro said:


> I work in the telco sector as well and would consider this as a good start salary for a single.


A good start salary? Jesus. How much do you guys earn when you get to a serious level?


----------



## vantage

Windsweptdragon said:


> A good start salary? Jesus. How much do you guys earn when you get to a serious level?


surely you appreciate how hard it is to set up a phone to say...
"your call is important to us. Please hold"
and to reply...
"turn it off and on again - that should work"
and to repeatedly say....
"but i only know about PC's - I don't understand Macs"
and to....
inflate your self worth by protecting the 'Administrators Password' with your life, so that i can't fart without permission.


----------



## Tall_Guy182

Thanks, I'm not familiar with the region, and I understand the rental market can be quite steep for a decent apartment, but the plan is save quite a lot and enjoy living in dubai with a sense of balance


----------



## Tall_Guy182

Hey no boast, I'm in my late 40's, single and not familiar with the salary ranges for Dubai. Naturally the tax free income is very attractive and this us what swings it for me. I'm just trying to get a sense of balance for my role and package. I agree it is a good package, but wanted to see it compares to the market that all


----------



## idontknowwhatimdoing

Hello All,

I recently got offered a package of the following:

17,500 AED per month for a 3 month probationary period,
19,000 AED per month thereafter,
Therefore, first year earnings total 223,500 AED basic,
Potential 240,000 AED per year commission,
All business expenses covered by claiming as expense at the end of every month.

I was not offered any extra housing/vehicle/travel/dependants allowance nor any flights home. However, the work does require periodical flights back to the UK for business which are covered by the company. 

The company covers all VISA expenses.

I think healthcare/dental/insurance are then provided after the 3 month probationary period.

I've been told the salary may be raised annually subject to an annual performance review.

I am a single man in my mid-20's and this would be my first job in Dubai, UAE. 

The role is in the financial consultancy (institutional) sector in an pan-asian growing company.

I have the following questions:

1) Is this enough for somebody my age to live and travel comfortably?
2) Is this enough to save anything based on current rental/expense prices?

Thank you for the advice in advance!


----------



## zatapa

Housing not included. That is the main cost actually.


----------



## zatapa

Tall guy, we still don't know what your position will be.


----------



## Felixtoo2

His position will be sitting comfortably in a cool apartment with a nice view, lots of exotic holidays and a sweet car in the basement. Sounds like a reasonable position to me lol!!


----------



## idontknowwhatimdoing

idontknowwhatimdoing said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I recently got offered a package of the following:
> 
> 17,500 AED per month for a 3 month probationary period,
> 19,000 AED per month thereafter,
> Therefore, first year earnings total 223,500 AED basic,
> Potential 240,000 AED per year commission,
> All business expenses covered by claiming as expense at the end of every month.
> 
> I was not offered any extra housing/vehicle/travel/dependants allowance nor any flights home. However, the work does require periodical flights back to the UK for business which are covered by the company.
> 
> The company covers all VISA expenses.
> 
> I think healthcare/dental/insurance are then provided after the 3 month probationary period.
> 
> I've been told the salary may be raised annually subject to an annual performance review.
> 
> I am a single man in my mid-20's and this would be my first job in Dubai, UAE.
> 
> The role is in the financial consultancy (institutional) sector in an pan-asian growing company.
> 
> I have the following questions:
> 
> 1) Is this enough for somebody my age to live and travel comfortably?
> 2) Is this enough to save anything based on current rental/expense prices?
> 
> Thank you for the advice in advance!


Hey guys, still waiting on a reply on the above...

Thanks!


----------



## zatapa

I already responded actually. It all depends on what type of housing you are going for. If you are planning to share a flat or get something close to sharjah then you may be ok. But its not going to be a luxury lifestyle.


----------



## Tall_Guy182

zatapa said:


> Tall guy, we still don't know what your position will be.


Neither do I Zapata, not until the new year, once I have agreed the role I can confirm but it is sales role covering the MEA region. Besides I will need to send approx 30% of my salary back home for mortgage etc as not renting out my uk apartment. I was trying to get a sense of what the monthly costs would be for weekly groceries, restaurants, bars, shopping, golfing etc


----------



## zatapa

Then your role and situation are pretty similar to mine, main difference being that I am married with two kids. I also have a mortgage to pay at home which is just under 30% of my income. I have full P&L responsibility for the ME region. My package is approx AED 650k all in.


----------



## idontknowwhatimdoing

zatapa said:


> I already responded actually. It all depends on what type of housing you are going for. If you are planning to share a flat or get something close to sharjah then you may be ok. But its not going to be a luxury lifestyle.


Thanks for the response.

Could you be more specific in regard to the questions I asked?

I have the following questions:

1) Is this enough for somebody my age to live and travel comfortably?
2) Is this enough to save anything based on current rental/expense prices?

The reason I asked them is then to base my housing decision based on the answers I get. If I can afford to live alone in a "nicer" part of town or if I may have to consider different arrangements?

I don't expect to live a luxury life-style but I do need to be comfortable enough and maybe save a little too.

Thoughts?


----------



## Tall_Guy182

zatapa said:


> Then your role and situation are pretty similar to mine, main difference being that I am married with two kids. I also have a mortgage to pay at home which is just under 30% of my income. I have full P&L responsibility for the ME region. My package is approx AED 650k all in.


Thank you for the feedback. Let's see what happens and I can plan from there
Best wishes


----------



## sumzupdis

*All set!*

Hi Guys,

I have got my both the certs attested from all required. This includes Ministry of External Affairs, HRD and Embassy of UAE in India. Documents are sent to employer last week and FedEx delivered it all in one day. 

They have started the process for my visa now. Thanks every one for your kind support. I should be in Dubai on 3rd January. Now I need to start process for my wife's visa. Any link/inputs will be most welcome!




Kayote said:


> Get it done; better safe than sorry.
> 
> Had a colleague of mine run though this hassle, when he went to get his daughter's sponsorship transferred to his wife. This, after residing here with the family for close to 10 years and the child all of 4 years old.


----------



## tasha212

Hi,

I'm new here. I'm an Speech Therapist currently living in NYC. I have been offered a job in Dubai working at a pediatric medical center. The package is all inclusive, base salary, annual flight home, housing allowance. In addition, the employer is paying for most expenses associated with obtaining my professional license/work visa, as well as handling the process... They offered me AED 15,000/month... Is this a comparable salary for a speech therapist in Dubai? I have 3 years experience... Single, no kids... I've done some research and some of the other speech therapy jobs were offering less than that... So in total that AED 180,000... Is that livable for a single female in Dubai? I would appreciate any advice...


----------



## tasha212

Also, is it possible to pick up work on the side? Here in the US you can have a salaried job and still see private clients on the side and charge an hourly rate... Is that legal in Dubai?


----------



## Dave_mathew

*Mechanical design engineer*

Hi everyone,

I am a mechanical design engineer with 3 years experience in automotive field.

I wanted to know the minimum salary that should be expected in dubai.

Thanks in advance


----------



## TallyHo

15K is mediocre. 

You can live on it but you won't save money. The cost of living in Dubai is probably comparable to Manhattan. I'm guessing you'll live in a flat or villa share and drive a cheap rental car. 

How old are you, by the way? If you're still in the early stages of your career coming out to Dubai may hurt you professionally. 

The employment laws usually prohibit people from working for anyone other than their sponsor. But it *may* be different for certain sectors, teachers certainly offer private tutoring services. Other people do private consulting on the sly outside their normal work hours. But most contracts specifically prohibit you from working for anyone else. 





tasha212 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new here. I'm an Speech Therapist currently living in NYC. I have been offered a job in Dubai working at a pediatric medical center. The package is all inclusive, base salary, annual flight home, housing allowance. In addition, the employer is paying for most expenses associated with obtaining my professional license/work visa, as well as handling the process... They offered me AED 15,000/month... Is this a comparable salary for a speech therapist in Dubai? I have 3 years experience... Single, no kids... I've done some research and some of the other speech therapy jobs were offering less than that... So in total that AED 180,000... Is that livable for a single female in Dubai? I would appreciate any advice...


----------



## roosterbooster20132013

TallyHo said:


> 15K is mediocre.
> 
> You can live on it but you won't save money. The cost of living in Dubai is probably comparable to Manhattan. I'm guessing you'll live in a flat or villa share and drive a cheap rental car.
> 
> How old are you, by the way? If you're still in the early stages of your career coming out to Dubai may hurt you professionally.
> ]
> 
> Interesting, i know of a person with same profile /4 yrs exp within the region offered 8000dh per month! ofcourse with non-american passport.
> 2x for American?
> woohhh huuuuuuu:lock1::lock1:


----------



## tasha212

TallyHo said:


> 15K is mediocre. You can live on it but you won't save money. The cost of living in Dubai is probably comparable to Manhattan. I'm guessing you'll live in a flat or villa share and drive a cheap rental car. How old are you, by the way? If you're still in the early stages of your career coming out to Dubai may hurt you professionally. The employment laws usually prohibit people from working for anyone other than their sponsor. But it *may* be different for certain sectors, teachers certainly offer private tutoring services. Other people do private consulting on the sly outside their normal work hours. But most contracts specifically prohibit you from working for anyone else.


I actually was planning on getting a small studio in one of the cheaper areas and using public transport for at least the first 6 months... Also I think this is a great opportunity for an slp as we r in high demand there and I will have the opportunity to work w pediatric clients of all ages, and it's a salaried job, something I can't seem to find in New York... And btw, I live n the Bronx, not manhattan


----------



## tasha212

Ooh, and I'm 33


----------



## roosterbooster20132013

tasha212 said:


> Ooh, and I'm 33



Clearly you must be a recent career changer to SLP? (since you only have 3 yr exp).
As indicated by tally here are breakdown for a typical expense.
If you were to stay in a nicer area and share the apartment : 5K AED/month Rent
smallest of the car on earth for 2.5K rental
Petrol(gas): negligible
eatout blah blah : 4K AED

balance: 15-5-4-2.5-0.5 (other) = 3K AED per month
ie. a grand 750 US Dollars.

Do you have to come to UAE to find a salaried job?
Check ASHA careers website in the USA and there is no shortage of SLP salaries.
60K-70K (minus fed or state tax)...


----------



## zatapa

Some ppl don't come purely for the salary, but also for the adventure, to escape their comfort zone, to forget past breakups or whatever it may be... in any case, in my opinion anyone who dares to take the step to go abroad deserves a bit of respect for trying, at least!


----------



## tasha212

dizzyizzy said:


> I agree with Zed, you may be able to rent a studio or small 1 bedroom but you won't save lots. Is your wife panning on working? Also keep in mind that nursery and school fees are hideously expensive, and once your son is school aged this will make things very difficult unless your employer has agreed on paying for this later on.
> 
> Also you don't say what kind of job is this so is impossible to tell you if is a fair offer or not.





roosterbooster20132013 said:


> Clearly you must be a recent career changer to SLP? (since you only have 3 yr exp).
> As indicated by tally here are breakdown for a typical expense.
> If you were to stay in a nicer area and share the apartment : 5K AED/month Rent
> smallest of the car on earth for 2.5K rental
> Petrol(gas): negligible
> eatout blah blah : 4K AED
> 
> balance: 15-5-4-2.5-0.5 (other) = 3K AED per month
> ie. a grand 750 US Dollars.
> 
> Do you have to come to UAE to find a salaried job?
> Check ASHA careers website in the USA and there is no shortage of SLP salaries.
> 60K-70K (minus fed or state tax)...


I went a round about way of getting my SLP degree... Its not what I started in... I had to get prerequisites, then get a master's degree, then complete a 9-month fellowship... and so on... I know there are salaried SLP experiences in the US, but the competition is higher, and they don;t always want to hire you without a whole lot of experience... and the pay is not excellent, not for all that u have to do to get the credentials... Ur making a teacher's salary... Most SLPs make 35,000-60,000/yr.... And also, I want to experience living in another country and get job experience that I wouldn't be able to get here... It would only for a couple of yrs...

And as I keep saying, I don't have to live in a fancy area, and eat out 5 days a wk.. I live a relatively simple life here, and that will not change if I move to Dubai...


----------



## dub-i

*Media industry oportunities / expectations*

Dear Expats,

First - welcome everybody!

I will be thankful for your insights into following case:

42 y.o. tv/film producer, writer and director of photography (over 12 years experience) with proven record of producing tv shows (400+ episodes), documentaries, commercials, as well as international market experience in sales / co-productions / marketing (MIPs, AFM,FFs at Cannes, Berlin, etc.), previous managing roles at international levels (wholesales EU/Asia - imports/exports), English, German, Polish fluency. Married, no kids. 

After 2 years contract in Malta wishing to relocate to Dubai.

Any similar roles? What may I expect in regard of job offerings and packages? (i read the whole thread - 1+2 and found no clue...)

Thx in advance for any leads.

Mick


----------



## TallyHo

Dubai is a rapidly growing, maturing city and presents many opportunities to fill niche markets that may be underserved. Your industry may very well be one of those markets and who knows, with some hard work and persistence you could manage to build up a solid practice of your own and substantially enhance your base package of 15K. 

You can live on the 15K. There are cheaper parts of Dubai but these areas are usually far removed from the nearest metro station or even without any bus services (Sports City). Or they are almost wholly occupied by South Asians or Arabs (like Al Ghusais or Al Nahda). There's nothing wrong or dangerous with the latter but as a western expat you may feel isolated as odds are most of your peers and clients will be living on the other side of Dubai.

Then there's the expense of renting itself. Assuming you find a studio. Rents are usually paid in 1-4 cheques for the year. Then there's the 5% agent's fee, 5% deposit, deposits for the utilities (called DEWA out here) and 5% annual housing tax. I'd say to get an estimate of the overall expense of renting take the rent and add another 10-15% to it. Then you have to furnish the place. Since starting costs are so high in Dubai I still strongly recommend that you find a flat/villa share for your first year, at least your first six months. It'll allow you to settle down in Dubai, save some money, get a sense of the city and possible areas to live (and decide if you do want to stay here). Plus it'll help you meet other people. 

Quite a few people share flats/villas even in their 30s. 



tasha212 said:


> I went a round about way of getting my SLP degree... Its not what I started in... I had to get prerequisites, then get a master's degree, then complete a 9-month fellowship... and so on... I know there are salaried SLP experiences in the US, but the competition is higher, and they don;t always want to hire you without a whole lot of experience... and the pay is not excellent, not for all that u have to do to get the credentials... Ur making a teacher's salary... Most SLPs make 35,000-60,000/yr.... And also, I want to experience living in another country and get job experience that I wouldn't be able to get here... It would only for a couple of yrs...
> 
> And as I keep saying, I don't have to live in a fancy area, and eat out 5 days a wk.. I live a relatively simple life here, and that will not change if I move to Dubai...


----------



## roosterbooster20132013

tasha212 said:


> I went a round about way of getting my SLP degree... Its not what I started in... I had to get prerequisites, then get a master's degree, then complete a 9-month fellowship... and so on... I know there are salaried SLP experiences in the US, but the competition is higher, and they don;t always want to hire you without a whole lot of experience... and the pay is not excellent, not for all that u have to do to get the credentials... Ur making a teacher's salary... Most SLPs make 35,000-60,000/yr.... And also, I want to experience living in another country and get job experience that I wouldn't be able to get here... It would only for a couple of yrs...
> 
> And as I keep saying, I don't have to live in a fancy area, and eat out 5 days a wk.. I live a relatively simple life here, and that will not change if I move to Dubai...


- If its just to get out of the US and "try" something new.. who can stop
- experience gained here will be of very less use
- who will pay for maintaining your US licenses? and CE courses?
- for all the talk about NO TAX location, this place lots of hidden taxes. Many things are priced 2X the price you find in the usa.
-also be very careful of your contract terms... this is a tricky place... 
- you can share with me (through private messaging) the place you have accepted to work.. i can check for you


----------



## habla20

*NBAD Role*

Hi everyone,

Apologies if this has been discussed in the past. Need some help urgently. I'm looking at a role at NBAD as an executive director and was wondering if anyone has worked there or knows people who do.

My specific question is in relation to what salary range to expect in this sort of position including allowances (as in, what are the high and low bookends for this kind of position)? Also, is it true that bonuses are very small at the local banks?

Finally, while promotions are of course totally dependent on performance, is it possible to move through the ranks at a decent pace at the local banks?

Thanks a lot for your help! 

Habla


----------



## mohammad.razaa

Hi guys, 
Well, am from Pakistan, I have recently arrived in Dubai, am in the process of completing my ACCA qualification, I have had a previous experience of around 2 years in food\beverage and shipping industry, can anyone of you guide me on where should I be looking for jobs and how much do o worth, and what will be a sufficient amount to live here.
Thnxx.


----------



## tasha212

TallyHo said:


> Dubai is a rapidly growing, maturing city and presents many opportunities to fill niche markets that may be underserved. Your industry may very well be one of those markets and who knows, with some hard work and persistence you could manage to build up a solid practice of your own and substantially enhance your base package of 15K. You can live on the 15K. There are cheaper parts of Dubai but these areas are usually far removed from the nearest metro station or even without any bus services (Sports City). Or they are almost wholly occupied by South Asians or Arabs (like Al Ghusais or Al Nahda). There's nothing wrong or dangerous with the latter but as a western expat you may feel isolated as odds are most of your peers and clients will be living on the other side of Dubai. Then there's the expense of renting itself. Assuming you find a studio. Rents are usually paid in 1-4 cheques for the year. Then there's the 5% agent's fee, 5% deposit, deposits for the utilities (called DEWA out here) and 5% annual housing tax. I'd say to get an estimate of the overall expense of renting take the rent and add another 10-15% to it. Then you have to furnish the place. Since starting costs are so high in Dubai I still strongly recommend that you find a flat/villa share for your first year, at least your first six months. It'll allow you to settle down in Dubai, save some money, get a sense of the city and possible areas to live (and decide if you do want to stay here). Plus it'll help you meet other people. Quite a few people share flats/villas even in their 30s.


Thanks.. That's a good idea... I'll look into that...


----------



## zatapa

What is your experience in shipping and what job are you looking for?


----------



## securityconsultant

*Information Security Salary in Dubai, UAE*

Greetings All,

Trust you all are doing good! I request expert comments on a job offer that I am expecting to get in a few days. I understand that these sort of questions being asked often. Please excuse me for asking the same kind of question, as you all are much experienced and knowledgeable. So, I seek you suggestions.

I am about to receive an offer from one of the major Oil & Gas company in Dubai (Jabel Ali). This company is headquartered in USA. The role that I will be offered is Sr. Security Analyst or Security Architecht.

My Background:

I am an Indian national and working in Bangalore for one of the major Consulting company (Big 4 consulting companies). I work as a Sr. Information Security Analyst and have 7 years of experience in Information Security & Risk Management, Vulnerability Assessment & Penetration Testing, Network Security, IT BCP/DR. I am certified ISO 27001 Lead Auditor, EC Council Certified Ethical Hacker, CompTIA Security +, ITIL v3, Cloud Computing, CCNA, JNCIS-SSL, JNCIA-SSL, etc etc. I am a graduate engineer with especialization in Computer Science.

My question: Based on my nationality, degree, experience, certifications and the company where I am coming from, how much salary I can expect (monthly/annualy) in AED/USD?

I look forward for your valuable suggestions.

God bless!

Regards.


----------



## kiniser

Hey everyone

I just received on offer as a Sr. treasury officer from one of the Fortune 500 firms.

The offer includes a basic salary of 180,000 AED + 80,000 AED housing allowance + 24,000 AED car allowance p.a +5000 AED flight ticket. Total package = 290,000 AED / Year = 24,100 AED / month.

I am going to move to UAE first and my wife will come half year later, when everything is setteled.

Am 29 years old and Master in Economics from a top 10 University in Europe. Roughly 4 years experiences with a CFA charter.

I wonder if the base salary is too low as company measures my base salary by tax equation....

Could anyone evaluate the offer for me? if it is fair?


----------



## zatapa

It kind of depends on how big the business is in the middle east. I am responsible for our middle east business and we are also a fortune 500 company but we don't have hundreds of millions of dollars of turnover in the region. I would however consider your package pretty good for a relatively inexperienced professional with a good degree. Dubai is a very flexible job market and it will be easy to grow once you're in dubai, either within or outside of your company. Do ensure two things: rent increase should be covered by the company ( these can be steep) and check whether the company can pay your rent annually in one single check. This will really help your bargaining position when looking for houses. Also, if you are planning to stay for many years, school costs may become an issue as it will be difficult to renegotiate the terms of an existing contract.


----------



## kiniser

zatapa said:


> It kind of depends on how big the business is in the middle east. I am responsible for our middle east business and we are also a fortune 500 company but we don't have hundreds of millions of dollars of turnover in the region. I would however consider your package pretty good for a relatively inexperienced professional with a good degree. Dubai is a very flexible job market and it will be easy to grow once you're in dubai, either within or outside of your company. Do ensure two things: rent increase should be covered by the company ( these can be steep) and check whether the company can pay your rent annually in one single check. This will really help your bargaining position when looking for houses. Also, if you are planning to stay for many years, school costs may become an issue as it will be difficult to renegotiate the terms of an existing contract.


Thanks for the answer.. Is that normal to negotiate the base salary at UAE? How much is the range? The base salary is really low compare with what I am earning now, even after tax. And i have to pay my own pension while I am at UAE..


----------



## suke4u

Hello People,

How are you doing?

I completed my MBA in 2012 and have exactly 1 year of work experience. I recently got a job offer from a company in Dubai. The role is in sales. I was offered a salary of 5,000 AED per month. I would really like to know if this is a decent salary enough to live with. But before you type in your replies, I would like to give you some information about me:

1. I'm a bachelor. I will be looking for a bachelor or a sharing accommodation. (No plans of getting married any time soon). Btw, Would be awesome if anyone could suggest any good websites to search for accommodation. 

2. Since I've recently started my career, I'm currently not looking for any savings. I believe that the company that I would be joining, if I accept the offer, would have great growth prospects and I'm sure that I can start much more maybe 2 or 3 years down the line. So like i said, I'm not looking to save much. (maybe 500 to 1000 AED per month should be more than enough). Since the industry as well as the company seem to be good, all I'm looking to do is to gain an entry in to this field. Can think about the money part later on once I establish and prove myself.

3. My main expenditure would be on accommodation & utilities, food, internet & TV (if not included in the accommodation), Gym and maybe going out once a week or less.

Taking these points into consideration, do you think a 5,000 AED per month is enough to live with? The only point that I'm thinking about is that even if I do not manage much savings, I should not be in such a position that I end asking my parents to send me some money.

Any opinions/ideas/suggestions/comments would be really helpful.

Thanks in Advance,
Sukhi


----------



## securityconsultant

securityconsultant said:


> Greetings All,
> 
> Trust you all are doing good! I request expert comments on a job offer that I am expecting to get in a few days. I understand that these sort of questions being asked often. Please excuse me for asking the same kind of question, as you all are much experienced and knowledgeable. So, I seek you suggestions.
> 
> I am about to receive an offer from one of the major Oil & Gas company in Dubai (Jabel Ali). This company is headquartered in USA. The role that I will be offered is Sr. Security Analyst or Security Architecht.
> 
> My Background:
> 
> I am an Indian national and working in Bangalore for one of the major Consulting company (Big 4 consulting companies). I work as a Sr. Information Security Analyst and have 7 years of experience in Information Security & Risk Management, Vulnerability Assessment & Penetration Testing, Network Security, IT BCP/DR. I am certified ISO 27001 Lead Auditor, EC Council Certified Ethical Hacker, CompTIA Security +, ITIL v3, Cloud Computing, CCNA, JNCIS-SSL, JNCIA-SSL, etc etc. I am a graduate engineer with especialization in Computer Science.
> 
> My question: Based on my nationality, degree, experience, certifications and the company where I am coming from, how much salary I can expect (monthly/annualy) in AED/USD?
> 
> I look forward for your valuable suggestions.
> 
> God bless!
> 
> Regards.


Can somebody provide some insight on my query? Please refer my original post in case anybody need details.

I know you all are busy. sorry for the reminder.

Thanks & Regards.


----------



## LC2608

Hey guys,

I've got an offer to work in Dubai. I'm 24 years old, female and single.
The offer was 24k per month. Health insurance is fully covered by the company. Is this a good offer?? Will I be able to live a decent lifestyle there??
Thanks in advance


----------



## zatapa

It obviously sounds like a lot of money, 24000 aed. But it all depends on what you are willing to accept when it comes to housing. Your biggest issue being a 24 yr old is probably that rent is paid in advance for 6 or usually 12 months. Check dubizzle for apartments, it's going to be your main concern.


----------



## LC2608

Thanks  Good to hear. Well thats no prob, because the company is going to pay that as well in advance and I pay it back than monthly.


----------



## roosterbooster20132013

LC2608 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've got an offer to work in Dubai. I'm 24 years old, female and single.
> The offer was 24k per month. Health insurance is fully covered by the company. Is this a good offer?? Will I be able to live a decent lifestyle there??
> Thanks in advance



real curious to know what exactly pays a 24 year old 24K?


----------



## zatapa

Me too, I'm on a good salary here but I studied until I was 23 and my first office job paid only 10k per month net (though we have 14 months in the Netherlands and good pension schemes, relative to most other countries).


----------



## vantage

zatapa said:


> (though we have 14 months in the Netherlands


I always knew the Dutch were a little crazy.... What do you call these two extra months, and when are they?!!


----------



## playwright

*Help Me to decide*

Hi,

I am a Software Eng: with AED 11,000. 

I want to bring my family to dubai.
My family includes Wife & a kid of age 1+ year. 

Can I manage it in my salary and keep my family with me?

Any reply is appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## LC2608

roosterbooster20132013 said:


> real curious to know what exactly pays a 24 year old 24K?



Well, it might sound weird and a lot of ppl can't imagine, but I love my job and I really work hard for it... I already had a quite good position in Germany, but now I'm ready to see what happens abroad.


----------



## vantage

LC2608 said:


> Well, it might sound weird and a lot of ppl can't imagine, but I love my job and I really work hard for it... I already had a quite good position in Germany, but now I'm ready to see what happens abroad.


Still keeping it a secret, them?!


----------



## zatapa

vantage said:


> I always knew the Dutch were a little crazy.... What do you call these two extra months, and when are they?!!


One is called holiday allowance and the other one is called 13th month. Usually they will be spent on respectively expensive Summer holidays and expensive Christmas holidays.


----------



## twinspark

Hello Everyone...This is my first post in here & I'm looking for your advise. I have about 11 years of experience and I was offered a senior manager position in a reputable organization. The salary is 46 AED including Housing & transportation. I will be coming with my wife ( We haven't got any kids yet). I'm looking forward to live a nice & a decent life (nice 1 bedroom apartment marina, JBR, etc...) and 2 cars ( BMW X5 or similar) and the second would be Audi A3 or BMW X1, on 5 years installments. We usually go out twice a week. Is this salary sufficient for this standard of living? If yes, how much savings will i be able to make.

NB: Wife will not work

Thank you,


----------



## roosterbooster20132013

vantage said:


> Still keeping it a secret, them?!


Yes, beating around the bush.
Seems like an imaginary:fingerscrossed: salary.
impossible is all i can say if it is for 40hour work week
"work very hard " could be 100 hr week.
LOL


----------



## de Mexicaan

twinspark said:


> Hello Everyone...This is my first post in here & I'm looking for your advise. I have about 11 years of experience and I was offered a senior manager position in a reputable organization. The salary is 46 AED including Housing & transportation. I will be coming with my wife ( We haven't got any kids yet). I'm looking forward to live a nice & a decent life (nice 1 bedroom apartment marina, JBR, etc...) and 2 cars ( BMW X5 or similar) and the second would be Audi A3 or BMW X1, on 5 years installments. We usually go out twice a week. Is this salary sufficient for this standard of living? If yes, how much savings will i be able to make. NB: Wife will not work Thank you,


Surely enough to live and save a bit. You usually get only one parking space for 1- or 2-BR apartments, so that is something to keep in mind.


----------



## twinspark

de Mexicaan said:


> Surely enough to live and save a bit. You usually get only one parking space for 1- or 2-BR apartments, so that is something to keep in mind.


Thanks for your reply. so according to my level of experience, is this considered a good salary?


----------



## telecompro

twinspark said:


> Thanks for your reply. so according to my level of experience, is this considered a good salary?


It's considered very good for a couple..especially it would be quite reasonable i believe compared to current salary you are earning in Egypt.''Goodluck


----------



## sunnysi2013

*Accounting jobs in Dubai*

Hello, I have been thinking of applying for jobs in Dubai and just wanted to get an idea of how much I can expect to earn / save. I am an Australian citizen and have been in Melbourne for the last 10 years (born and raised in Delhi, India).

I am a qualified accountant (CPA Australia) with 7-8 years of experience in top ASX listed logistics company. I currently work their as a Financial Accountant get about AUD $5k in hand (after tax) every month plus 9% superannuation. I want to move to Dubai for a few years of overseas work experience and also *save at least AUD $3000 per month.* 

I think overall, if I could get AED 30,000 to 35,000 per month - I'll be smugly satisfied ;-). Is that too much or too low an expectation? Also how easy is it to land up with a job offer by applying for jobs within Australia and not visiting Dubai?

Thank you in advance!
Sunny


----------



## Shikha_1401

Hi.. I need some help on the salary/package...I have total experience of 12 yrs in market research and i am getting an offer of research manager in Dubai. I am married and have a 3 yr old son.. 
What kind of salary I can expect or what are salary levels for 12 yr of experience and designation of Research manager?
Any help in appreciated...


----------



## Ahithophel

vantage said:


> I always knew the Dutch were a little crazy.... What do you call these two extra months, and when are they?!!


8% vacation pay in may and an 8.3% christmas bonus. it's a sweet deal


----------



## AsadRoman

Can anyone suggest the salary of someone with Pakistani passport as LIMS (Laboratory information Management system) Sales and Communication Engineer?

I have received an offer of 120000 Per year including Medical insurance, car Allowance, salik . (housing not included) . Mr wife is busy with her Masters so so 6 months i would be alone.

Can anyone suggest what should be my expectations?


----------



## davidcookus1

is there any salary bar set by UAE government on specific education or years of experience? i wonder many companies take work from MBA professionals from third world countries on very low payscale....


----------



## dreamer2014

does anyone know how much a hr officer/recruiter at emirates make? and how the package looks like ect?


----------



## jemmy_09

*Best Package*

Is it really good package, specially for professional?


----------



## zatapa

C'mon, seriously. What kind of questions are these? How the heck are we supposed to answer that? I have a dozen candidates coming in for a sales executive position and the salary scale may be 15k or 35k depending on the candidate's resume and how much I think he or she can add to our sales growth next year. If the candidate comes from one of our key competitors and has loads of good contacts at our focus customers, then I am obviously willing to pay more. It also depends on his or her current salary.


----------



## LC2608

roosterbooster20132013 said:


> Yes, beating around the bush.
> Seems like an imaginary:fingerscrossed: salary.
> impossible is all i can say if it is for 40hour work week
> "work very hard " could be 100 hr week.
> LOL


Sorry, I didn't wanted to make a big secret. It's called Regional VM Manager.


----------



## Shikha_1401

Hi.. any thoughts on this pls..

Hi.. I need some help on the salary/package...I have total experience of 12 yrs in market research and i am getting an offer of research manager in Dubai. I am married and have a 3 yr old son.. 
What kind of salary I can expect or what are salary levels for 12 yr of experience and designation of Research manager?
Any help in appreciated...


----------



## zatapa

Shikha, like so many before you, you are asking a question that no one can answer. Your salary will hugely depend on factors such as: 
- where you are from (sad but true)
- where you studied 
- which companies you worked for
- how your working experience matches the job that you are applying for
- how big the company is where you are applying for a job


----------



## rksam

All, 

I am visiting Dubai in early Jan 2014 for a 2 day assessment with Emirates group. I have 12 years of experience in IT Project/Program/Portfolio Management with Masters degree and all PM certifications. 
Initial salary offer seems low (36 k AED/month) includes base plus house allowance. Concessional airfares, medical, bonus, gratuity, kids education will be paid on top. I currently make $50K AED monthly in Sydney but pay tax. I would like to know the following and greatly appreciate if anyone could shed some light. 

is 36 K AED a good offer for the experience?
Is the sum comfortable to make a living and continue to save funds?
How difficult it is to switch jobs or to seek promotions within Emirates group?
Roughly how many AED is required / year assuming I rent a place for 100 K AED per year?
Any additional information would be of immense help.


----------



## vantage

rksam said:


> All, I am visiting Dubai in early Jan 2014 for a 2 day assessment with Emirates group. I have 12 years of experience in IT Project/Program/Portfolio Management with Masters degree and all PM certifications. Initial salary offer seems low (36 k AED/month) includes base plus house allowance. Concessional airfares, medical, bonus, gratuity, kids education will be paid on top. I currently make $50K AED monthly in Sydney but pay tax. I would like to know the following and greatly appreciate if anyone could shed some light. is 36 K AED a good offer for the experience? Is the sum comfortable to make a living and continue to save funds? How difficult it is to switch jobs or to seek promotions within Emirates group? Roughly how many AED is required / year assuming I rent a place for 100 K AED per year? Any additional information would be of immense help.


Forget the tax. Do not make a move without a like for like salary as an absolute MINIMUM. A pay cut is not a good move.....
As for whether the job is worth more than 36K, no idea.


----------



## rksam

*Thank you*

Vantage, thank you. Whilst your point makes complete sense - I am exploring what is the trend and AED buying power which may present me with a couple of options should I come out successful in the process. Just a curiosity question - a 2 bedder roughly 30 mins away from the CBD, couple of years old luxury car, with a modest living for a family of 3. Do you think a 250,000 AED a year will do?


----------



## zatapa

Vantage, what you just said doesn't make sense to me. You need to compare net to net, not gross to net. I made more money gross before I moved but I paid 52% tax. My income is now about double what I made back home (net) so in that sense it is a pretty good move.


----------



## LesleyMary

*salary information*

Hello
I have been offered a salary of 21,000 UAE a month, free medical insurance, work mobile.
As a single female is this salary enough to live comfortably on ?
How much is a one bedroom bedroom to rent a month ?

Thanks for your help.
KR
Sally


----------



## Byja

zatapa said:


> Vantage, what you just said doesn't make sense to me. You need to compare net to net, not gross to net. I made more money gross before I moved but I paid 52% tax. My income is now about double what I made back home (net) so in that sense it is a pretty good move.


You compare gross to gross, or, in this case, as there are no income taxes, gross to net. If you came here for less gross salary than back home, I'd say it's a mistake.
Anyway, that tax money that you're paying, it's not (all) going down into a bottomless pit. Some of it is actually spent on your healthcare, on schools for your children, on your retirement plan, and other things that your country does provide to you as a citizen. So if you want to compare, maybe you should take into account all those details as well?


----------



## zatapa

So it's a mistake if your net income doubles? It's a mistake to move just because your gross salary went down slightly? Once again, that does not make any sense. I save a serious amount of money here while still paying my mortgage back home. And my pension build up doesn't stop, as I am fully insured for that.


----------



## digitalsandman

*Jumping grades?*



imac said:


> ... and Emirates wont let you jump grades for at-least 4 years... and that too with a position reclassification...
> 
> the only way you will be able to accomplish this is if you were to leave Emirates in 1-2 years and look at another company with a higher pay...



I haven't read of this before. Is this for any expat?

I am looking at moving to Dubai for a senior manager position with an American multinational and staying for a few years.

cheers and thanks


----------



## digitalsandman

Hi,

Was it manager, senior manager?

cheers


----------



## digitalsandman

digitalsandman said:


> Hi,
> 
> Was it manager, senior manager?
> 
> cheers


Please disregard my post---can't figure out how to delete it, if possible.

cheers


----------



## rksam

Hello, whoever is aware of (especially working with Emirates Group), can you please advise on the following? Does EK provide relocation cost and initial accommodation and one-way air ticket to the entire family? Managerial position is being considered within IT and any information on this matter is greatly appreciated.


----------



## rksam

Hello, whoever is aware of (especially working with Emirates Group), can you please advise on the following? Does EK provide relocation cost and initial accommodation and one-way air ticket to the entire family? Managerial position is being considered within IT and any information on this matter is greatly appreciated.


----------



## rksam

Can some one provide a ballpark figure on the following?

MINIMUM cost for relocation from AU to Dubai (please include costs only applicable in Dubai. Not packaging / air tickets / shipping goods etc.)


----------



## kiwistech

*From my point of view*



dizzyizzy said:


> I agree with Zed, you may be able to rent a studio or small 1 bedroom but you won't save lots. Is your wife panning on working? Also keep in mind that nursery and school fees are hideously expensive, and once your son is school aged this will make things very difficult unless your employer has agreed on paying for this later on.
> 
> Also you don't say what kind of job is this so is impossible to tell you if is a fair offer or not.


I think it would depend on your monthly expenses, otherwise to afford a family in this amount i think is little bit difficult, you would need to cut down some of your expenses to get life adjusted in this payment.


----------



## agm85

*Offer Evaluation*

I was just offered a position in Dubai for all in $34K/month. I currently make $120K USD per year in New York and am having a hard time deciding if this is a good move or not as I know this roughly translates to $111K USD per year which is lower than my current salary. I'd like to maintain my current NY lifestyle in Dubai while also benefiting from saving from not paying taxes so wanted to see if anyone had any advice on whether this is a good move or not. Also I am single and don't plan to rent any kind of luxurious car or anything.


----------



## agm85

agm85 said:


> I was just offered a position in Dubai for all in $34K/month. I currently make $120K USD per year in New York and am having a hard time deciding if this is a good move or not as I know this roughly translates to $111K USD per year which is lower than my current salary. I'd like to maintain my current NY lifestyle in Dubai while also benefiting from saving from not paying taxes so wanted to see if anyone had any advice on whether this is a good move or not. Also I am single and don't plan to rent any kind of luxurious car or anything.


Anyone able to help out with this? Greatly appreciated.


----------



## dizzyizzy

agm85 said:


> Anyone able to help out with this? Greatly appreciated.


Would help if you convert to local currency, but generally speaking people should move here for same or more money not less


----------



## vantage

i'm told (but dont know) that NY cost of living, and Dubai cost of living are not miles apart. Could be wrong. Others should be able to help you there.

I can't answer for how well you will be compared to back home, but a singleton earning AED34,000 / month here should be comfortable, and able to save a good chunk of cash.


----------



## digitalsandman

*Dubai Cost of Living calculations*

Hi everyone,

I am trying to determine the cost of living in Dubai for my family and would appreciate any guidance you could provide. I don't want to uproot my family if we are going to be scrimping by---the wife and I have already done the adventurous backpacking phase. 

I have read every single post in this entire thread and made many notes. Below, I put my best calculations forward and am hoping you might be so kind as to give me feedback on the accuracy. I have tried to err to the side of caution in terms of costs and comprehensive list of items as I would prefer a positive surprise over a negative one. The numbers in red are guesses as I couldn't find enough data.

The total per month/year seems quite shocking  and am wondering if I have grossly overestimated. Feel free to pick apart my numbers. If I have not included something, please let me know what is missing and the cost.

*Our situation:*
Family of 4 from Canada. Wife and I are in our mid forties. 2 children are in elementary school. I have over 10 years in field, 5 years in very closely-related field. Masters degree in field (applies to all 15 years' experience). Base yearly salary (not incl. bonus or benefits) in Canada is equiv. AED 340k. Unsure if wife would be able to find employment in Dubai. Frugal lifestyle: shop at Walmart and dine out as family 3x month - family restaurant).


*CATEGORY & COST* *(All are monthly, in AED)*
Rent: 4166
(after est. allowance
limit of ~AED140,000) 
(3 bed villa)

Housing fee: 833
(@5% of total 
rent per month)

Elec. & Water: 1,666
(@~10% of total 
rent per month)

Air conditioning: 1,000
(villa)

Phone & Internet & TV: 800

House security system: 300

Household insurance: 350

School tuition: 1,666
(after est.
allowance limit of 
~AED 60,000)
(for 2 elementary
students at good
Western school)

Groceries: 5,000
(toiletries, 
vitamins, 
laundry & cleaning 
items)

Cars' rentals/ leases/ payments: 600
(after est. allowance 
limit of ~AED 21,000)
(2 used Toyota Corollas 
e.g. 5 yr's old)

Car insurance: 1,500
(2 used Toyota Corollas
e.g. 5 yr's old)

Car gasoline: 800
(2 cars: 1 for work, 
1 for kids' school, 
shopping, etc.)

Entertainment: 2,000
(sports, activities for 
2 kids, dining out 
1x/week)

Miscellaneous: 2,000
(clothing, repairs, 
irregular household 
purchases)

Health insurance: 1,000
(guessing I need
to top up/pay 25% 
for family)

Maid/Babysitter: 1,000
(~20hrs/month)

Cell phones (x4): 700

Life insurance: 400

Bank fees: 50

----------
* AED 25,831/month
AED 309,972/year*

thanks!


----------



## agm85

dizzyizzy said:


> Would help if you convert to local currency, but generally speaking people should move here for same or more money not less


Thanks Vantage. Good to hear that I should be able to live comfortably as well as save some cash. I like the company and the equivalent difference of what I make now is about 36k AED/Month vs. the 34k AED/Month they've offered. Sounds like it won't make a great deal of difference> Am I right to think taxes will make up that difference?

dizzyizzy, the 34k/month was aed.


----------



## digitalsandman

*budget analysis*

Anyone able to contribute thoughts?

Much appreciated!




digitalsandman said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am trying to determine the cost of living in Dubai for my family and would appreciate any guidance you could provide. I don't want to uproot my family if we are going to be scrimping by---the wife and I have already done the adventurous backpacking phase.
> 
> I have read every single post in this entire thread and made many notes. Below, I put my best calculations forward and am hoping you might be so kind as to give me feedback on the accuracy. I have tried to err to the side of caution in terms of costs and comprehensive list of items as I would prefer a positive surprise over a negative one. The numbers in red are guesses as I couldn't find enough data.
> 
> The total per month/year seems quite shocking  and am wondering if I have grossly overestimated. Feel free to pick apart my numbers. If I have not included something, please let me know what is missing and the cost.
> 
> *Our situation:*
> Family of 4 from Canada. Wife and I are in our mid forties. 2 children are in elementary school. I have over 10 years in field, 5 years in very closely-related field. Masters degree in field (applies to all 15 years' experience). Base yearly salary (not incl. bonus or benefits) in Canada is equiv. AED 340k. Unsure if wife would be able to find employment in Dubai. Frugal lifestyle: shop at Walmart and dine out as family 3x month - family restaurant).
> 
> 
> *CATEGORY & COST* *(All are monthly, in AED)*
> Rent: 4166
> (after est. allowance
> limit of ~AED140,000)
> (3 bed villa)
> 
> Housing fee: 833
> (@5% of total
> rent per month)
> 
> Elec. & Water: 1,666
> (@~10% of total
> rent per month)
> 
> Air conditioning: 1,000
> (villa)
> 
> Phone & Internet & TV: 800
> 
> House security system: 300
> 
> Household insurance: 350
> 
> School tuition: 1,666
> (after est.
> allowance limit of
> ~AED 60,000)
> (for 2 elementary
> students at good
> Western school)
> 
> Groceries: 5,000
> (toiletries,
> vitamins,
> laundry & cleaning
> items)
> 
> Cars' rentals/ leases/ payments: 600
> (after est. allowance
> limit of ~AED 21,000)
> (2 used Toyota Corollas
> e.g. 5 yr's old)
> 
> Car insurance: 1,500
> (2 used Toyota Corollas
> e.g. 5 yr's old)
> 
> Car gasoline: 800
> (2 cars: 1 for work,
> 1 for kids' school,
> shopping, etc.)
> 
> Entertainment: 2,000
> (sports, activities for
> 2 kids, dining out
> 1x/week)
> 
> Miscellaneous: 2,000
> (clothing, repairs,
> irregular household
> purchases)
> 
> Health insurance: 1,000
> (guessing I need
> to top up/pay 25%
> for family)
> 
> Maid/Babysitter: 1,000
> (~20hrs/month)
> 
> Cell phones (x4): 700
> 
> Life insurance: 400
> 
> Bank fees: 50
> 
> ----------
> * AED 25,831/month
> AED 309,972/year*
> 
> thanks!


----------



## vijay84

*About Salary packages*

Dear All , 
I have received an offer of 5000 AED montly and residence will be provided by company and company will provide a car to and fro from company to home . and He is telling some Medical policy as per government rule .

So please provide me deatil that this much salary is sufficient or not ,

The residence will be sharing basis , so what will be cost of living there 
Regrads
Vijay


----------



## zatapa

Sufficient for what? For staying alive or for feeding a family back home?


----------



## vantage

comments below.
yes, you've been cautious, and there are savings that can be made without dramatically humping your lifestyle.

Without a job, i would say you are going about this the wrong way.
Work out the total cost of living, and forget the 'allowances'
Until you have a job offer, you have no idea what sort of package you weill be offered. Some are 'all in' others have lump sum allowances, and some are broken down individually, though become scarcer.
the value of any package is the TOTAL amount. including allowances.

you are also quoting your Canadian salary as BASE, excludiing benefits and bonuses. I agree you should exclude bonuses.
for a true apples for apples comparison, compare TOTAL package against TOTAL package, including ALL benefits and allowances. Foregt what pot the money comes out of. if you need to spend it, you need to spend it, so allocate it.



digitalsandman said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am trying to determine the cost of living in Dubai for my family and would appreciate any guidance you could provide. I don't want to uproot my family if we are going to be scrimping by---the wife and I have already done the adventurous backpacking phase.
> 
> I have read every single post in this entire thread and made many notes. Below, I put my best calculations forward and am hoping you might be so kind as to give me feedback on the accuracy. I have tried to err to the side of caution in terms of costs and comprehensive list of items as I would prefer a positive surprise over a negative one. The numbers in red are guesses as I couldn't find enough data.
> 
> The total per month/year seems quite shocking  and am wondering if I have grossly overestimated. Feel free to pick apart my numbers. If I have not included something, please let me know what is missing and the cost.
> 
> *Our situation:*
> Family of 4 from Canada. Wife and I are in our mid forties. 2 children are in elementary school. I have over 10 years in field, 5 years in very closely-related field. Masters degree in field (applies to all 15 years' experience). Base yearly salary (not incl. bonus or benefits) in Canada is equiv. AED 340k. Unsure if wife would be able to find employment in Dubai. Frugal lifestyle: shop at Walmart and dine out as family 3x month - family restaurant).
> 
> 
> *CATEGORY & COST* *(All are monthly, in AED)*
> Rent: 4166
> (after est. allowance
> limit of ~AED140,000)
> (3 bed villa)
> you are allowing 190,000 for a villa. There are areas where you could find a good 3 bed villa from 140,000, depending on where you are prepared to live.
> 
> 
> Housing fee: 833
> (@5% of total
> rent per month)
> less if rent is less, obviously
> 
> Elec. & Water: 1,666
> (@~10% of total
> rent per month)
> 
> Air conditioning: 1,000
> (villa)
> if you are in a villa, your AC is part of your DEWA (leccy and water) bill
> you are suggesting a total average DEWA bill (inc hosuing fee) of 3,499.
> You should be able to average 2,000 all in, depending on age of villa.
> 
> Phone & Internet & TV: 800
> that's a full-on package you're going for there! I pay 400, but i do not have / want / need 7,000 channels
> 
> House security system: 300
> i dont have this. dont see a need
> 
> Household insurance: 350
> 
> School tuition: 1,666
> (after est.
> allowance limit of
> ~AED 60,000)
> (for 2 elementary
> students at good
> Western school)
> you are assuming 40,000 / pupil elementary. fair enough. Good Western schools go from 35K to 65K+, so you'll need to watch that! Secondary even higher
> 
> Groceries: 5,000
> (toiletries,
> vitamins,
> laundry & cleaning
> items)
> up to you. about double what i pay for a family of four, but others will insist you need 6K... depends on your choice of supermarket, and your willingness to shop around, and eat local produce. Nobody needs vitamins, particularly with a 5,000 food budget!
> 
> Cars' rentals/ leases/ payments: 600
> (after est. allowance
> limit of ~AED 21,000)
> (2 used Toyota Corollas
> e.g. 5 yr's old)
> you are assuming 28,000 a year for two cars.
> 1,175 / month each.
> you'll struggle to get a Corrolla on that.
> Maybe buy one and lease one?
> 
> Car insurance: 1,500
> (2 used Toyota Corollas
> e.g. 5 yr's old)
> if you are leasing - insurance usually included.
> 
> 
> Car gasoline: 800
> (2 cars: 1 for work,
> 1 for kids' school,
> shopping, etc.)
> fair
> 
> Entertainment: 2,000
> (sports, activities for
> 2 kids, dining out
> 1x/week)
> doable, but easy to eat that up in no time
> 
> Miscellaneous: 2,000
> (clothing, repairs,
> irregular household
> purchases)
> fair
> 
> Health insurance: 1,000
> (guessing I need
> to top up/pay 25%
> for family)
> depends on your job. employer should provide for all of you at no additional cost
> 
> Maid/Babysitter: 1,000
> (~20hrs/month)
> 50AED / hour. you should assume nearer 30AED / hour
> 
> Cell phones (x4): 700
> personally, no child of mine at elementary / primary school gets a phone.
> That said, more than enough, i'd say!
> 
> Life insurance: 400
> expat life insurance worth having will be a lot more than that. It's more expensive than buying at home, and more still with Critical Illness. Check what your employer offers. This can sometimes be further topped up by choice for low cost.
> 
> Bank fees: 50
> possibly
> 
> ----------
> * AED 25,831/month
> AED 309,972/year*
> 
> OMMISSIONS...
> you are assuming flights home are included in the package you haven't got yet. Include them in your budget
> 
> you have not included for any holidays..
> 
> a family holiday for four once a year will add at least 1,000+ / month to your figures, depending on where you go.
> 
> thanks!


----------



## mbehr1983

*Job offer*

Hey all,
I have been offered a position in maintenance ops with the following allowances 
Grade XA
Basic 12,500 AED per month
Other 15000 AED
Total 27500
with flight back and forth and 25 days of leave a year
This equals about 90k USD. My wife and I currently make about this in the US. Can I get your thoughts
Thanks
Mike


----------



## digitalsandman

thanks so much for the time you spent in your reply.
I have adjusted my calculations. This will help during negotiations immensely if I am offered the position.

cheers!



vantage said:


> comments below.
> yes, you've been cautious, and there are savings that can be made without dramatically humping your lifestyle.
> 
> Without a job, i would say you are going about this the wrong way.
> Work out the total cost of living, and forget the 'allowances'
> Until you have a job offer, you have no idea what sort of package you weill be offered. Some are 'all in' others have lump sum allowances, and some are broken down individually, though become scarcer.
> the value of any package is the TOTAL amount. including allowances.
> 
> you are also quoting your Canadian salary as BASE, excludiing benefits and bonuses. I agree you should exclude bonuses.
> for a true apples for apples comparison, compare TOTAL package against TOTAL package, including ALL benefits and allowances. Foregt what pot the money comes out of. if you need to spend it, you need to spend it, so allocate it.


----------



## Bklyn

agm85 said:


> I was just offered a position in Dubai for all in $34K/month. I currently make $120K USD per year in New York and am having a hard time deciding if this is a good move or not as I know this roughly translates to $111K USD per year which is lower than my current salary. I'd like to maintain my current NY lifestyle in Dubai while also benefiting from saving from not paying taxes so wanted to see if anyone had any advice on whether this is a good move or not. Also I am single and don't plan to rent any kind of luxurious car or anything.


Hello?!?! What is there to think about? No taxes!!! Say goodbye to local, city and state taxes. Are you getting anything for housing? Housing is more expensive there than in the city. 

Please excuse the Bklynese, y'all. It's not even all about the City anymore. It's all about Bklyn and I still want to leave. Fuggedaboutit!


----------



## earthworm88

Bklyn said:


> No taxes!!!


Well...strictly speaking, not quite!  




agm85 said:


> I was just offered a position in Dubai for all in $34K/month. I currently make $120K USD per year in New York and am having a hard time deciding if this is a good move or not as I know this roughly translates to $111K USD per year which is lower than my current salary. I'd like to maintain my current NY lifestyle in Dubai while also benefiting from saving from not paying taxes so wanted to see if anyone had any advice on whether this is a good move or not. Also I am single and don't plan to rent any kind of luxurious car or anything.


I am assuming your USD 120K was before taxes? For a single on that salary, you will be living large and still save a bit. Since we have no idea what your current lifestyle in NY is, it's hard to say how much you will save. From personal experience, moving from NYC to DXB was the best decision we had made. I think it is a much easier decision to make when you don't have a family to worry about. Good luck and have fun in your new adventure!


----------



## tennisnut

*Job Offer*

Hello, 

I'm new to this forum and would like to get a feel for whether the following would be considered a decent salary for Dubai (everything seems very expensive). I'm from the UK, married with 2 children; 15 and 11. I'd also like to save some money as well.

I've been offered the following from my employer: 
Basic Salary: 410,000 (+ 182,00 variable bonus - trying not to include this in my calculations). Housing allowance 160,500, School Fee Contribution 51,100, Flights Home 18,000, Car Allowance 38,000, Medical Insurance Included.

I'd also like any idea of the shipping costs to get my stuff out to Dubai.

Thanks.


----------



## vantage

tennisnut said:


> Hello, I'm new to this forum and would like to get a feel for whether the following would be considered a decent salary for Dubai (everything seems very expensive). I'm from the UK, married with 2 children; 15 and 11. I'd also like to save some money as well. I've been offered the following from my employer: Basic Salary: 410,000 (+ 182,00 variable bonus - trying not to include this in my calculations). Housing allowance 160,500, School Fee Contribution 51,100, Flights Home 18,000, Car Allowance 38,000, Medical Insurance Included. I'd also like any idea of the shipping costs to get my stuff out to Dubai. Thanks.


No idea what you are comparing this package to lifestyle wise, ( Home Counties with 2 ponies or a Croft in the Outer Hebrides) but a family of four can do well on that package, and save.
School fees for secondary are going to be 60k+ each child...


A 20 ft container, door to door, including all packing and unpacking at each end will be give or take £3,500, and takes approx 5 weeks, depending on shipping movements.


----------



## mumbaiboy

I have been offered a package of 1500 AED in Dubai as Sales office for a printing press. I will have to work for 2 years and for first year i would not get incentives as i would not going on field. The second year onward i would be going on field. 

I would like to know, will this salary be sustainable, i am guessing my first year's salary will go towards driving lic. 

The accommodation and transport will be provided by company, i am not sure what type of accommodation they will give. I am assuming 500 AED will be my expenses on food if i make it in home.

Can anyone say is it worth it? I would like to have internet 24/7 at home, what would be the charges for it? Also would like to enroll in Library,what would charge for it.


----------



## TallyHo

Can't add much to what Vantage already said but will say this: good luck with your Corollas. 

I drive a rental Yaris and pay 1800 a month for it, and it's difficult to get cheaper than this. 

The car market in the UAE doesn't operate like the car market back home. What I spend on monthly leases for a very basic car is equivalent to what people would pay on their monthly car payments for a nice BMW in the West. 

And I hate to bring this up but why do you want to drive a Corolla in the UAE? 99.99% of Corollas are driven by South Asian bachelors who often keep stuffed toys in the rear window  

What you want, as a pragmatic, sensible and frugal western expat, is a Mitsubishi Pajero (which incidentally happens to be Spanish for ******, but that's besides the point here). Solid car, 4x4 capabilities allows you to go camping in the desert, popular with families, low maintenance costs, high reliability factor and easy to resell. You can get a 5-year old used one for 40-45K, and monthly loans on new ones are pretty low, certainly comparable or even less than the monthly rental payments on a Yaris or a piece of crap Lancer (the other popular rental option).



digitalsandman said:


> thanks so much for the time you spent in your reply.
> I have adjusted my calculations. This will help during negotiations immensely if I am offered the position.
> 
> cheers!


----------



## zatapa

One thing I would never accept is a school fee contribution which will result in you paying more than half of the school fees from your own pocket. It's a sizeable amount here and it always goes up. Same with rent, if you can find a house within your budget this year, it will be well above budget two or three years from now.


----------



## vantage

zatapa said:


> One thing I would never accept is a school fee contribution which will result in you paying more than half of the school fees from your own pocket. It's a sizeable amount here and it always goes up. Same with rent, if you can find a house within your budget this year, it will be well above budget two or three years from now.


It's all about the TOTAL package. Doesn't matter how it's dressed up.
Either the total package works for you (school fees and all) or it doesn't.

What you are saying us that, effectively, the package you get is irrelevant if there is not a 100% school fees allowance.
That's a daft approach.
My advice stays the same to all. Look at the overall picture.


----------



## LesleyMary

*package on offer*

Hello
Please could you advise if a single person/ female live on 20,500 UAE Dirham per month comfortable this is a monthly set salary, the salary will include free medical, free return flight back to the UK once a year and the possibility of monthly commission.
Would this salary offer me to live comfortable and maybe save a little per month ? I would be happy renting a room with other expats or maybe rent somewhere on my own.
Any advise would be appreciated as I need to let the company know ASAP if I will accept the offer.
Thank you
KR
Sally


----------



## mariot

If you read all the other posts regarding salaries and accommodation you'd know asking how long a piece of string is going to get you some different answers.


----------



## dizzyizzy

LesleyMary said:


> Hello
> Please could you advise if a single person/ female live on 20,500 UAE Dirham per month comfortable this is a monthly set salary, the salary will include free medical, free return flight back to the UK once a year and the possibility of monthly commission.
> Would this salary offer me to live comfortable and maybe save a little per month ? I would be happy renting a room with other expats or maybe rent somewhere on my own.
> Any advise would be appreciated as I need to let the company know ASAP if I will accept the offer.
> Thank you
> KR
> Sally


If you dont go crazy with the shopping clubbing and brunching you should be ok and save a little.


----------



## rml

*Worth A Shot ?*

Hi Guys, 

I need a small favour; I have a job opportunity in Jebel Ali Free Zone :

Background :
	Currently I am working in Mumbai (India) and getting 15 lk per year with 6 days working and 13 to 14 hours job schedule.I have 1 year of work exp.
 The “New Co” is offering me 12, 000 per month (excluding acco) and 13,473 in total and 5 days working
	I am single and have done MBA from top 3 B schools in Indian ( IIM C ).

Suggestions Required :
	Will I be able to survive and save a descent amount with this kind of salary in UAE.
	I had read about some law regarding job switching, Is it applicable in JAFA as well?

My Point of view
	Can take risk as start of career
	Will give international exposure
	Good Future growth opportunities considering EXPO 2020

Pl help

Regards ,


----------



## navbasnet

Hi,

I am from India and will be travelling to dubai for working with a 5 star gym in jan 2014. I am offered a AED 2500/- per month + accomodation + medical+ annual leaves and increment every year. Presently i am single. I would like to know if this amount enough to sustain simple life in dubai and save some money as well as i dont drink/ smoke...

Thanks


----------



## DCtoAD

Hi all,

I recently received an offer for an IT Project Manager role in Dubai. I have a wife and 3 kids aged 5 and 1.5 year-old twins. Here are the details:

Base salary: Dhs. 233,000
Housing allowance: Dhs. 117,600
Incentive: 0-20% (subject to meeting performance objectives)
Children’s Educational Assistance: 80% of Actual Cost up to a max. of AED 17,000 (per child above age 4). I have 3 kids, and only will qualify for this in the first two years, the others I will have to pay for out of pocket.
Vacation: 23 working days per year
Health Care Plan: Company-paid (no employee contribution), 10% co-insurance, max coverage of Dhs. 350,000
Vacation Travel: Dhs. 4200 per ticket

Thanks for any feedback!

Kashif


----------



## ffdd

There is someone that advertises in the Classified section (link towards top of page). I have never used their services, though. I did the research myself, and I did miss the thing about Roth contributions which caused some headaches my first year. Had to have the money taken out of my account, bunch of forms with my broker to deal with.

One thing I did when I was researching was to use my tax software and go through a bunch of scenarios to try and get an understanding of as much as I could.


----------



## TallyHo

Terrible offer. 

That is, a terrible offer if you want a standard western expat lifestyle with a villa in the Springs or Arabian Ranches and the children at American curriculum schools (I'm assuming you're actually American?)

117K will not get you a decent villa practically anywhere in Dubai, save possibly Mirdiff where you'd be scraping the bottom of the barrel. 

School fees at American School of Dubai or Dubai American Academy range from 60-80K per year, per child. As you can see the offered school fee allowance is insufficient. 

Health care plan sounds cheap. 

On the other hand it looks like a good offer for a South Asian/Arab expat given that Indian/Arab school fees are dirt cheap.



DCtoAD said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I recently received an offer for an IT Project Manager role in Dubai. I have a wife and 3 kids aged 5 and 1.5 year-old twins. Here are the details:
> 
> Base salary: Dhs. 233,000
> Housing allowance: Dhs. 117,600
> Incentive: 0-20% (subject to meeting performance objectives)
> Children’s Educational Assistance: 80% of Actual Cost up to a max. of AED 17,000 (per child above age 4). I have 3 kids, and only will qualify for this in the first two years, the others I will have to pay for out of pocket.
> Vacation: 23 working days per year
> Health Care Plan: Company-paid (no employee contribution), 10% co-insurance, max coverage of Dhs. 350,000
> Vacation Travel: Dhs. 4200 per ticket
> 
> Thanks for any feedback!
> 
> Kashif


----------



## sunnysi2013

sunnysi2013 said:


> Hello, I have been thinking of applying for jobs in Dubai and just wanted to get an idea of how much I can expect to earn / save. I am an Australian citizen and have been in Melbourne for the last 10 years (born and raised in Delhi, India).
> 
> I am a qualified accountant (CPA Australia) with 7-8 years of experience in top ASX listed logistics company. I currently work their as a Financial Accountant get about AUD $5k in hand (after tax) every month plus 9% superannuation. I want to move to Dubai for a few years of overseas work experience.[/B]
> 
> How much salary should I expect and also how easy is it to land up with a job offer by applying for jobs from Australia before visiting Dubai?
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> Sunny


Can someone please help me out. Really appreciated!


----------



## Alfred1

TallyHo said:


> Terrible offer.
> 
> That is, a terrible offer if you want a standard western expat lifestyle with a villa in the Springs or Arabian Ranches and the children at American curriculum schools (I'm assuming you're actually American?)
> 
> 117K will not get you a decent villa practically anywhere in Dubai, save possibly Mirdiff where you'd be scraping the bottom of the barrel.
> 
> School fees at American School of Dubai or Dubai American Academy range from 60-80K per year, per child. As you can see the offered school fee allowance is insufficient.
> 
> Health care plan sounds cheap.
> 
> On the other hand it looks like a good offer for a South Asian/Arab expat given that Indian/Arab school fees are dirt cheap.


Thats what I thought, but I've just been offered very similar to move back to Dubai.

220k salary
130k HRA
9k!!! School fee contribution
Car & health all inclusive

I was on almost double (and 80% of school fees paid) before we left in 2007, so wondered what was going on, but apparantly the days of big salaries and packages are gone and they can get people to move over for much less now.
I guess its a sign of the times, people are struggling all over the world and are willing to accept less.

I took a pay cut to come back to the UK in 2008 to be near family who were ill, but even on only 60k in the UK it works out a better deal than the one I was just offered. We live in a nice area so the state school is very good and even after tax my salary combined with my wifes gives us a reasonable standard of living.

I'd dearly love to come back to the UAE but I can't see it happening if that is the sort of packages people are willing to settle for.

I came on here to check salaries but your post answers my question


----------



## DCtoAD

TallyHo said:


> Terrible offer.
> 
> That is, a terrible offer if you want a standard western expat lifestyle with a villa in the Springs or Arabian Ranches and the children at American curriculum schools (I'm assuming you're actually American?)
> 
> 117K will not get you a decent villa practically anywhere in Dubai, save possibly Mirdiff where you'd be scraping the bottom of the barrel.
> 
> School fees at American School of Dubai or Dubai American Academy range from 60-80K per year, per child. As you can see the offered school fee allowance is insufficient.
> 
> Health care plan sounds cheap.
> 
> On the other hand it looks like a good offer for a South Asian/Arab expat given that Indian/Arab school fees are dirt cheap.


Thanks TallyHo, I suspected as much. I am a naturalized US citizen and have been in the US for 17 years, though originally from Pakistan. Do you think that's a factor?

Also, what would you consider to be a decent package for this type of role? Thanks truly for your feedback!


----------



## DCtoAD

Alfred1 said:


> Thats what I thought, but I've just been offered very similar to move back to Dubai.
> 
> 220k salary
> 130k HRA
> 9k!!! School fee contribution
> Car & health all inclusive
> 
> I was on almost double (and 80% of school fees paid) before we left in 2007, so wondered what was going on, but apparantly the days of big salaries and packages are gone and they can get people to move over for much less now.
> I guess its a sign of the times, people are struggling all over the world and are willing to accept less.
> 
> I took a pay cut to come back to the UK in 2008 to be near family who were ill, but even on only 60k in the UK it works out a better deal than the one I was just offered. We live in a nice area so the state school is very good and even after tax my salary combined with my wifes gives us a reasonable standard of living.
> 
> I'd dearly love to come back to the UAE but I can't see it happening if that is the sort of packages people are willing to settle for.
> 
> I came on here to check salaries but your post answers my question


Thanks Alfred. I'd be interested to know if you're also in IT Project management, and whether the offer you received was from a large multinational or a small local firm; my offer was from a large multinational firm. Also, looking at the 2013 Charterhouse.ae salary survey and the salaries offered to IT project managers, my offer seemed quite low.

Thanks.


----------



## TallyHo

I can't tell you what a decent package for the role is.

But I can tell you that if you want to maintain a basic American middle class lifestyle in the UAE, with children at international schools comparable to decent to above average state/public schools in the US, you need to be looking at cumulative package values of no less than 40,000/month, with around 50K ideal. 

Yes, Dubai is that expensive. It's not just rents but the school fees are very high. If it were just you and your wife, your offered package would be livable. But with kids in schools it's an entirely different story. 

As for your nationality, it's possible the company recognised your name as Pakistani and offered you what would be an excellent package for people from Pakistan. Then again there have been other Americans who've come here asking about piss-poor package offers. Package values have generally been diminishing in the last five or so years, which was mitigated by the sharp decline in rents between 2009-2011, but the rental market is bouncing back strongly (unrealistically strongly) and school fees have kept going up. 



DCtoAD said:


> Thanks TallyHo, I suspected as much. I am a naturalized US citizen and have been in the US for 17 years, though originally from Pakistan. Do you think that's a factor?
> 
> Also, what would you consider to be a decent package for this type of role? Thanks truly for your feedback!


----------



## Alfred1

DCtoAD said:


> Thanks Alfred. I'd be interested to know if you're also in IT Project management, and whether the offer you received was from a large multinational or a small local firm; my offer was from a large multinational firm. Also, looking at the 2013 Charterhouse.ae salary survey and the salaries offered to IT project managers, my offer seemed quite low.
> 
> Thanks.


No its not IT.
Its as a Chartered Engineer for a construction, engineering and facilities multi-national.

The thing with Dubai is that you have to pay for everything privately.
I pay tax in the UK but that covers a lot, we don't have to worry about medical expenses or school fees (as long as you live in a good area near a good state school).
My company car and fuel is provided as part of my package.

So basically my net salary just has to cover mortgage and the usual bills.

To break even for my salary I'd need accommodation paid in full, school fees paid in full, car and fuel provided and then 21k a month. I guess that would be a package of 40k based on a 2 bed place in somewhere like Arabian Ranches.

A bonus is that my wife can probably relocate with her job and her salary would just be net with nothing to pay out if my company paid all the above....thats pretty much how it works in our current situation anyway but as her salary would be tax free we'd come out a little on top.


----------



## despaired

I have been offered a position in Consulting.

Let me know what you guys think about this package:

monthly salary 16.000 AED

housing allowence (as per year) 200.000 AED (+ brokerage fee)

health insurance covered

One return flight back home per year

Is that sufficient for a single expat who comes from Western Europe? I am in my mid twenties.. and I do not drink alcohol nor do I smoke. Can one save a little bit of money with that package?


----------



## vantage

despaired said:


> I have been offered a position in Consulting.
> 
> Let me know what you guys think about this package:
> 
> monthly salary 16.000 AED
> 
> housing allowence (as per year) 200.000 AED (+ brokerage fee)
> 
> health insurance covered
> 
> One return flight back home per year
> 
> Is that sufficient for a single expat who comes from Western Europe? I do not drink alcohol nor do I smoke.


so your housing allowance is equal to your salary? Is the 200,000 a typo?
that looks a little weird.
It's not an totally unusual housing allowance (for a family) but it is usually paired with a bigger salary.

If your numbers are correct, then the big question is whether the housing allowance is a cash sum, or a 'use it or lose it' amount.
If the former, you are laughing! Get a small place for under 100,000, and pocket the rest. you are only fooling yourself if you blow 200,000 on housing, when you could put half of it straight in the bank.
Either way, you can live on this salary, and live well.

it would appear to be a cumulative, TOTAL package of around 33,000 / month.
That is a very good package for a single.


by the way, 'Consulting' means absolutely nothing, so it is hard to know if it is a good salary for the role.
Consulting what? At what level?


----------



## arabianhorse

despaired said:


> I have been offered a position in Consulting.
> 
> Let me know what you guys think about this package:
> 
> monthly salary 16.000 AED
> 
> housing allowence (as per year) 200.000 AED (+ brokerage fee)
> 
> health insurance covered
> 
> One return flight back home per year
> 
> Is that sufficient for a single expat who comes from Western Europe? I am in my mid twenties.. and I do not drink alcohol nor do I smoke. Can one save a little bit of money with that package?


If you spent 100,000 on an apartment, that would leave you approx 300,000. 
Us 75k is pretty good for a twenty something. 
Aim to save 50% and blow the rest


----------



## nair.2322

Hello friends, I am new to this forum, so please pardon my ignorance about anything.

I am in India right now and I am planning to migrate to Dubai. I am an automobile engineer who worked for 3 years in Operations and Business Development for 3 years after graduation. I did not work in the Automobile field though. After that, I did my MBA in Engineering Management from Coventry University, UK. Now I have completed my Masters with merit. 

What is the remuneration I can expect in Dubai/Sharjah/Abu Dhabi? I am open to any industry except banking and insurance. Also, I am looking for jobs in marketing (not sales), operations, business development, etc. 

Thank you.


----------



## lordaragon

nair.2322 said:


> Hello friends, I am new to this forum, so please pardon my ignorance about anything.
> 
> I am in India right now and I am planning to migrate to Dubai. I am an automobile engineer who worked for 3 years in Operations and Business Development for 3 years after graduation. I did not work in the Automobile field though. After that, I did my MBA in Engineering Management from Coventry University, UK. Now I have completed my Masters with merit.
> 
> What is the remuneration I can expect in Dubai/Sharjah/Abu Dhabi? I am open to any industry except banking and insurance. Also, I am looking for jobs in marketing (not sales), operations, business development, etc.
> 
> Thank you.


Wow, that is quite an open ended (and outright lazy) question. Your salary will depend entirely on the industry / role / organization you end up with. As such, the salary range could be anywhere from AED 5,000 to 30,000 per month or even outside of those ranges. (more likely towards the bottom half, given your lack of experience in the region). 

Search the forum for threads on average salaries by job role and the backgrounds of respective posters. There have also been few salary guides uploaded with the average salaries for various professions.


----------



## jonjovic

lordaragon said:


> Wow, that is quite an open ended (and outright lazy) question. Your salary will depend entirely on the industry / role / organization you end up with. As such, the salary range could be anywhere from AED 5,000 to 30,000 per month or even outside of those ranges. (more likely towards the bottom half, given your lack of experience in the region).
> 
> Search the forum for threads on average salaries by job role and the backgrounds of respective posters. There have also been few salary guides uploaded with the average salaries for various professions.


I agree, some guys just hesitate to write down their salary for their own reason and expect people here to give the exact answer. Specifically write down ALL the necessary detail from your offer and packages and your current salary.


----------



## jonjovic

s24.postimg.org/jcbxdcjbp/exppt.jpg


Click there and see where your salary stands.


----------



## nair.2322

lordaragon said:


> Your salary will depend entirely on the industry / role / organization you end up with.


I am open to the following industries :


Automotive 
 Aviation
 Logistics
 Heavy machinery




> As such, the salary range could be anywhere from AED 5,000 to 30,000 per month or even outside of those ranges. (*more likely towards the bottom half, given your lack of experience in the region*).


Does that mean my Indian experience is not of much value in UAE?



jonjovic said:


> I agree, some guys just hesitate to write down their salary for their own reason and expect people here to give the exact answer. Specifically write down ALL the necessary detail from your offer and packages and your current salary.


I am not hesitant sir. The only reason I did not write down my salary is because I have got no offer. Also, I did not write my current salary because I am jobless! 

I just passed out from my University. In my previous job (before Masters), I used to get 40000 INR monthly which is approximately 2360 AED.


----------



## Alfred1

The increased offer made to me has reached tipping point where I'm very interested.
Not a fortune but its enough to tempt me.

36k per month, plus 100% school fees for up to two children (we only have one).

I don't think thats too bad, its not quite my previous salary but I think its enough for a modest villa somewhere and a reasonable standard of living. Especially as my wife can relocate with her job and probably earn a basic of 15k.

Please correct me if I am wrong but I reckon I can get a 2-bed house in somewhere like Springs for maybe 130k? And maintain a reasonable standard of living?


----------



## abbzia786

Hello all
I am wondering if anyone can offer advice or suggest where i post this. I am a US citizen planning to take an offer with a USA based company. Salary offer is great with AED 27000 per month, housing and schooling allowance also offered. However, this company is not registered in the Middle East as t hey have done business in the past through their distributors - their best distributor being in Dubai. They have this strategy to grow their business in Middle East by having a local presence there in the form of me. My concern is they will have this Dubai distributor in Jebel Ali Free zone sponsor me and as such, this distributor will have to fill out this new employment contract - Form 4 under JAFZA requirements. My question is - is this ok and if I should have any concerns regarding this sponsorship? Salary and everything would be paid to me by this US based company through the distributor to me.....Any other concerns I should have? Any help would be greatly appreciated......


----------



## TallyHo

With a combined package of 51k a month and school fees covered by the company, that is a good income. You will live well. 

It should be doable to find a small villa though you may want to look in JVT or JVC, which are new communities adjoining the Springs. Alternatively you may want to consider an apartment as the operating expenses are lower (DEWA etc).

The trick is, as you can imagine, is funding your rent a year in advance or in two cheques.



Alfred1 said:


> The increased offer made to me has reached tipping point where I'm very interested.
> Not a fortune but its enough to tempt me.
> 
> 36k per month, plus 100% school fees for up to two children (we only have one).
> 
> I don't think thats too bad, its not quite my previous salary but I think its enough for a modest villa somewhere and a reasonable standard of living. Especially as my wife can relocate with her job and probably earn a basic of 15k.
> 
> Please correct me if I am wrong but I reckon I can get a 2-bed house in somewhere like Springs for maybe 130k? And maintain a reasonable standard of living?


----------



## JJEFFERY

Hi Sunny,

Is your experience post qualification? I was in a similar situation- experience with Big 4, fully qualified. Based on my own experience, your salary goal of 30,000 to 35,000 aed / month may be aggressive. The offer I received (and accepted) was lower than that. It does also depend on industry though. I know in my case it would have been better for me to stay in Canada, since the cost of living is much higher in Dubai.

Job hunting also takes a while, so requires patience. i was already in Dubai, so I can't answer your question about how easy it is to find a job in Dubai while living in Australia. 

For more info on average salaries, check out the Robert Half AE salary report, and glass door. I found them helpful when evaluating salary offers. 



sunnysi2013 said:


> Hello, I have been thinking of applying for jobs in Dubai and just wanted to get an idea of how much I can expect to earn / save. I am an Australian citizen and have been in Melbourne for the last 10 years (born and raised in Delhi, India).
> 
> I am a qualified accountant (CPA Australia) with 7-8 years of experience in top ASX listed logistics company. I currently work their as a Financial Accountant get about AUD $5k in hand (after tax) every month plus 9% superannuation. I want to move to Dubai for a few years of overseas work experience and also *save at least AUD $3000 per month.*
> 
> I think overall, if I could get AED 30,000 to 35,000 per month - I'll be smugly satisfied ;-). Is that too much or too low an expectation? Also how easy is it to land up with a job offer by applying for jobs within Australia and not visiting Dubai?
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> Sunny


----------



## Geordie Jetsetter

To all the previous questions, your questions are all answered by Gulf News and Holborn Assets.

To live a decent life in Dubai you need a monthly salary of at least...... AED4,000.



> Considering the cost of living in Dubai, an employee needs to earn at least Dh4,000 a month to lead a balanced life, according to Steve Gregory, director of technical services of Holborn Assets.


So now you all know, providing your salary is at least AED4,000 you can lead a comfortable and balanced life.

It must be true it's in the newspaper.


----------



## vantage

Geordie Jetsetter said:


> To all the previous questions, your questions are all answered by Gulf News and Holborn Assets.
> 
> To live a decent life in Dubai you need a monthly salary of at least...... AED4,000.
> 
> 
> 
> So now you all know, providing your salary is at least AED4,000 you can lead a comfortable and balanced life.
> 
> It must be true it's in the newspaper.


without giving TOTAL PACKAGE value, this article is totally worthless.


----------



## mariot

That's was a 2010 article wonder what a more recent report would be


----------



## Alfred1

Geordie Jetsetter said:


> To live a decent life in Dubai you need a monthly salary of at least...... AED4,000.
> 
> 
> 
> So now you all know, providing your salary is at least AED4,000 you can lead a comfortable and balanced life.
> 
> It must be true it's in the newspaper.



I assume they mean AED4000 disposible income.
If you had a minimum of 4k to spend on whatever you wanted after all your bills and food costs had been accounted for then you could get by ok. You wouldn't have a footballers lifestyle but you'd get by.

There are plenty of people around the world who have no disposible income at all at the end of every month, so to suggest to some people that they'd have 4k to spend on whatever they want every month would seem very attractive.

In fact I know people in the UK that don't have AED4k disposible income left every month.


----------



## sm105

Newbie to the forum here.

36yo with 13 years experience in my field (Operations), including management experience and international experience. Not married yet but probably will become so during the duration of this job. Role will be to manage a new field office in the UAE for the organisation - initially managing 5-6 staff but with potential for huge growth within 12-18 months.

Being offered what essentially is AED 33k monthly (plus annual performance based bonus), housing (no fixed amount but mutually acceptable 1/2 bedroom apartment will be paid by company), vehicle, 30 days leave and paid leave tickets every 6 months (in theory - if business goes well, I probably won't have the time to use both of those!). 

It is a bit of a cut from my current gross, but an increase in net when you factor in taxes, housing, vehicle, etc.. Not worried about going hungry with these kind of numbers obviously, but more looking for reinforcement that I'm not being ripped off or overlooking anything in the package. The company is an LLC (JV with local partners) rather than an FZE, which has been explained to me makes some difference with regards to contract structure, possible end of service benefits, etc..?


----------



## Alfred1

sm105 said:


> Newbie to the forum here.
> 
> 36yo with 13 years experience in my field (Operations), including management experience and international experience. Not married yet but probably will become so during the duration of this job. Role will be to manage a new field office in the UAE for the organisation - initially managing 5-6 staff but with potential for huge growth within 12-18 months.
> 
> Being offered what essentially is AED 33k monthly (plus annual performance based bonus), housing (no fixed amount but mutually acceptable 1/2 bedroom apartment will be paid by company), vehicle, 30 days leave and paid leave tickets every 6 months (in theory - if business goes well, I probably won't have the time to use both of those!).
> 
> It is a bit of a cut from my current gross, but an increase in net when you factor in taxes, housing, vehicle, etc.. Not worried about going hungry with these kind of numbers obviously, but more looking for reinforcement that I'm not being ripped off or overlooking anything in the package. The company is an LLC (JV with local partners) rather than an FZE, which has been explained to me makes some difference with regards to contract structure, possible end of service benefits, etc..?



Personally I think 33k + housing + vehicle + bonus is a decent package.
Thats going to amount to at least 45k in total.

Net salary is all that matters really.
That and whether the move to the UAE is right for you personally, the numbers just make up part of the decision.


----------



## sm105

Alfred1 said:


> Personally I think 33k + housing + vehicle + bonus is a decent package.
> Thats going to amount to at least 45k in total.
> 
> Net salary is all that matters really.
> That and whether the move to the UAE is right for you personally, the numbers just make up part of the decision.


Indeed, thanks for the quick reply. I'm familiar enough with the UAE from past projects here with other employers so confident that it is a right choice both personally and career wise (and the SO loves Dubai too, which is a big plus if she decides that she wants to move out here). I'm at a stage in my career where the mid-long term prospects are more important than what looks good as experience on the CV, so I just want to make sure I'm not leaving too much on the table.


----------



## rsinner

sm105 said:


> Indeed, thanks for the quick reply. I'm familiar enough with the UAE from past projects here with other employers so confident that it is a right choice both personally and career wise (and the SO loves Dubai too, which is a big plus if she decides that she wants to move out here). I'm at a stage in my career where the mid-long term prospects are more important than what looks good as experience on the CV, so I just want to make sure I'm not leaving too much on the table.


If you are moving from India with a cut in the gross salary, it would be a step down. If you are moving from Somalia (as your flag indicates) it is okay.
The gross is important because in case you move jobs/locations again, the headline number does matter a lot.


----------



## sm105

rsinner said:


> If you are moving from India with a cut in the gross salary, it would be a step down. If you are moving from Somalia (as your flag indicates) it is okay. The gross is important because in case you move jobs/locations again, the headline number does matter a lot.


I'm pretty international (lived/studied/worked in almost a dozen places on 5 continents) so the flags are not really indicative of anything!  India is "home", but I haven't lived there full-time for almost 20 years.

I learned the headline number lesson the hard way some years ago, so thanks for reminding me. What I've picked up from my nomadic lifestyle is that the biggest costs for an expat are invariably housing and transport - so as long as those are covered and the gross is decent, I should be good to go.


----------



## vantage

sm105 said:


> and paid leave tickets every 6 months (in theory - if business goes well, I probably won't have the time to use both of those!). QUOTE]
> 
> so agree a cash ammount for un-used tickets, or agree that you can 'bank' them...


----------



## sm105

vantage said:


> so agree a cash ammount for un-used tickets, or agree that you can 'bank' them...


Eek, do people really go into that level of nickel and diming over benefits? I've always been of the opinion that these kinds of benefits are to ensure that you don't go out of pocket if you avail of them, but also that you should not profit from them.

I'm more concerned about the big ticket issues like gross and housing and not the few hundred dollars that a ticket may cost!


----------



## vantage

sm105 said:


> Eek, do people really go into that level of nickel and diming over benefits? I've always been of the opinion that these kinds of benefits are to ensure that you don't go out of pocket if you avail of them, but also that you should not profit from them.
> 
> I'm more concerned about the big ticket issues like gross and housing and not the few hundred dollars that a ticket may cost!


some do, some don't.
My 'allowances' are lump sum, not split. 
Therefore, i know how much i have, and can plan accordingly.

i note that the reason you might not take the second flight is due to being busy at work......
you are effectively saying that you are happy to lose a financial benefit on the basis that you are working 'above and beyond' for the Company..... doesn't make a lot of sense, does it?!


----------



## Alfred1

sm105 said:


> I learned the headline number lesson the hard way some years ago, so thanks for reminding me.


I don't think its important.

Over the last 10yrs I've gone from a six figure salary, down to just under half that because it suited me to relocate and I was happy to take the hit in salary - and then back to a very good salary again - and now I'm back down to a smaller salary because once again the location was more important to me than the numbers.

And I've just accepted an offer for a little bit more but still not what I was earning about 8yrs ago, because once again I want to change location and it suits us to come back to Dubai. So I'm happy to accept AED40k for now.

So what you earn in your current job has nothing to do with what you can ask for in your next job. At least anywhere I've worked anyway.


----------



## sm105

vantage said:


> you are effectively saying that you are happy to lose a financial benefit on the basis that you are working 'above and beyond' for the Company..... doesn't make a lot of sense, does it?!


Well, it depends on the size of the bonus! 



Alfred1 said:


> what you earn in your current job has nothing to do with what you can ask for in your next job. At least anywhere I've worked anyway.


True, but the split between base salary and other allowances has caused me some issues with bonus calculation elsewhere in the world (bonus of "x" times base salary is not an uncommon calculation) and I know it also affects your end of service gratuity in the UAE as well. In many places these are offset by tax breaks for some allowances, but that doesn't seem to be a UAE issue.


----------



## Alfred1

sm105 said:


> True, but the split between base salary and other allowances has caused me some issues with bonus calculation elsewhere in the world (bonus of "x" times base salary is not an uncommon calculation) and I know it also affects your end of service gratuity in the UAE as well. In many places these are offset by tax breaks for some allowances, but that doesn't seem to be a UAE issue.



Yes, agreed.

When I left the UAE to work in the UK I received a gratuity, but the gratuity was calculated only on my base salary. My base salary was less than half of my total package and bonus.

Some companys in the UAE have a reputation for not paying a great salary but having a very good package. I can only assume this is because of the gratuity payment when you leave.


----------



## vantage

Alfred1 said:


> Yes, agreed. When I left the UAE to work in the UK I received a gratuity, but the gratuity was calculated only on my base salary. My base salary was less than half of my total package and bonus. Some companys in the UAE have a reputation for not paying a great salary but having a very good package. I can only assume this is because of the gratuity payment when you leave.


Fundamentally the ONLY reason packages are broken down


----------



## Alfred1

vantage said:


> Fundamentally the ONLY reason packages are broken down


Indeed.

I'm not too worried, when I first went out to Dubai I don't think it was law to have to pay people a gratuity, so I had no idea about it.
I think it was 2007/8 when we first got a letter about it, so to me it was like an extra bonus when I left.....and if I'm honest I'd forgotten about it again, so didn't even factor it in this time.

I never factor a bonus into the pay either, because its not guaranteed, its exactly what it says on the tin - a bonus.

The big ticket items for me were school and housing, once those two are sorted its relatively painless to negotiate a salary that you know can afford you a reasonable standard of living.
And the thing in Dubai is not to compare yourself to other people, it will just make you miserable, negotiate a salary that works for YOU, not one that compares to the bloke in the next office.


----------



## jonjovic

nair.2322 said:


> I am open to the following industries :
> 
> 
> Automotive
> Aviation
> Logistics
> Heavy machinery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean my Indian experience is not of much value in UAE?
> 
> 
> 
> I am not hesitant sir. The only reason I did not write down my salary is because I have got no offer. Also, I did not write my current salary because I am jobless!
> 
> I just passed out from my University. In my previous job (before Masters), I used to get 40000 INR monthly which is approximately 2360 AED.


Its not your experience value, but they compare the average salary of your country with Dubai salary, thus you will get a relatively low salary compared to western expat.


----------



## JoeLabi

G'day guys,

I have a question... I've been offered a job in Dubai in an oil company. Breakdown as follows:-
Basic salary is AED22,500/mth
Rental is AED16,000/mth
Insurance is covered by the company
Tickets home is also covered by the company
Utilities and education are all covered too

So my question is will the salary and rental money be sufficient for me, my wife and 4 kids to survive? Kids range are from 2 to 10 years old.

Thanks for replying

Cheers


----------



## JoeLabi

jonjovic said:


> Enough but you cant save much. How about relocation (moving) allowance, spouse allowance and car allowance ?


Thanks for replying

Well, they are giving me a once off AED40,000 relocation allowance and an additional AED3250 per month for location allowance. Unfortunately the spouse and car allowances are already included in the monthly salary.

Is AED16k sufficient to rent a house in the Jumeirah area?


----------



## vantage

JoeLabi said:


> Thanks for replying Well, they are giving me a once off AED40,000 relocation allowance and an additional AED3250 per month for location allowance. Unfortunately the spouse and car allowances are already included in the monthly salary. Is AED16k sufficient to rent a house in the Jumeirah area?


Yes, but not a big one, not for a family of 6.
A big family gets very expensive very fast, so I'd look at cheaper areas.
Look on dubizzle and propertyfinder websites.

Is the education covered 100%? Many education allowances are capped, which can leave you with a big hole to fill, especially at secondary level....


----------



## arabianhorse

JoeLabi said:


> G'day guys,
> 
> I have a question... I've been offered a job in Dubai in an oil company. Breakdown as follows:-
> Basic salary is AED22,500/mth
> Rental is AED16,000/mth
> Insurance is covered by the company
> Tickets home is also covered by the company
> Utilities and education are all covered too
> 
> So my question is will the salary and rental money be sufficient for me, my wife and 4 kids to survive? Kids range are from 2 to 10 years old.
> 
> Thanks for replying
> 
> Cheers


Enough to survive? Depends on you. Some folk survive on one tenth that

Silly question. Question is can you? What sort of lifestyle are you used to. Caviar and champagne or sardines on toast?


----------



## Alfred1

JoeLabi said:


> G'day guys,
> 
> I have a question... I've been offered a job in Dubai in an oil company. Breakdown as follows:-
> Basic salary is AED22,500/mth
> Rental is AED16,000/mth
> Insurance is covered by the company
> Tickets home is also covered by the company
> Utilities and education are all covered too
> 
> So my question is will the salary and rental money be sufficient for me, my wife and 4 kids to survive? Kids range are from 2 to 10 years old.
> 
> Thanks for replying
> 
> Cheers



Well if they are covering all that then a lot of your salary will be disposible income.
Unless you're looking to live like David Beckham then I guess 20k a month disposible income will give you a reasonable standard of living.

If they've agreed to school *all* your children then thats a good package, the base salary isn't huge but the housing allowance is fair and school fees for 4 children could be huge, I'm looking to place my child in Wellington or somewhere similar and its 60k per year, with four children you could be looking at 200k+.

Thats a potential package of over 60k per month.
I was earning that in 2007/8 and we lived very well indeed (although to be fair my boy wasn't in school then).

I only have one child and I'm looking at a salary of 40k now and whilst we won't be able to be extravagent we expect to live reasonably well.


----------



## zatapa

I find it a bit of a strange package. Eith that package covering schooling for four kids, you'd expect a higher base salary. I wouldn't be too worried about the base salary though, your main worry is to find a house which can accommodate all of you at that budget.


----------



## JoeLabi

Guys, thanks for the reply and explanation. 

Honestly, I do not know what to expect on the living conditions in Dubai. This is my first time being sent to work overseas as an expat. FYI, all my kids are in primary school with the youngest being 2 yrs old. So at the moment I don't spend so much on them. The package that was offered covers my family too so the education is covered 100%..I just need to find a good international school for them.

How about other cost? Transportation? Utilities? Telecoms? Internet? Are these services expensive in Dubai?

Oh I dont expect to live on champagne and caviar....more like on humus and kebabs


----------



## zatapa

Utilities are expensive if you have a hig garden and a lot of spaces to be airconditioned. If you're in an apartment, chiller fees may be included and you have nothing to water but the plants on your balcony. 
Internet and tv are expensive but I have a sat dish which cist me a one off fee of 800 aed and no monthly charges. If you want western channels and a movie channel, count on at least aed 200-300 per month. Internet is more expensive than in Europe and speeds are lower. Routers are cheap here. Furniture is damn cheap. Taxis are affordable. Metro system is cheap and really good. A lot of things are cheap here but your lifestyle WILL change which will make it a bit more expensive.


----------



## Bklyn

zatapa said:


> Utilities are expensive if you have a hig garden and a lot of spaces to be airconditioned. If you're in an apartment, chiller fees may be included and you have nothing to water but the plants on your balcony.
> Internet and tv are expensive but I have a sat dish which cist me a one off fee of 800 aed and no monthly charges. If you want western channels and a movie channel, count on at least aed 200-300 per month. Internet is more expensive than in Europe and speeds are lower. Routers are cheap here. Furniture is damn cheap. Taxis are affordable. Metro system is cheap and really good. A lot of things are cheap here but your lifestyle WILL change which will make it a bit more expensive.


How much was the satellite and where did you buy it?


----------



## zatapa

Dish and receiver and installation were included in that price, two dishes by the way. One for indonesian channels and one for hotbird. As usual, it was installed by two pakistanis who barely spoke english. But it works perfectly.


----------



## TallyHo

Just had to quibble a bit here.

Furniture can be d*mn cheap but that's either:

Cheap, cheerful and crap = Ikea
Cheap, ugly and crap = Pan Emirates

Then you get the ugly, crap and expensive = rest of the stores pandering to Arab/Russian tastes. The Marina store isn't too bad but their pieces are massive as they seem to think we all live in enormous villas and it's still overpriced. The only places that stand out for both quality and value seem to be Crate & Barrel and Pottery Barn, which are still slightly more expensive than their US counterparts.

Compared to the US where I lived for a few years furniture in Dubai is much more expensive and the range far smaller. Even compared to the UK the range is still smaller. I kitted out my old flat in London by buying good quality furniture at local auction houses. Got some great pieces of solid hardwood furniture with none of the cheap veneer for next to nothing. Can't do that here. 



zatapa said:


> Utilities are expensive if you have a hig garden and a lot of spaces to be airconditioned. If you're in an apartment, chiller fees may be included and you have nothing to water but the plants on your balcony.
> Internet and tv are expensive but I have a sat dish which cist me a one off fee of 800 aed and no monthly charges. If you want western channels and a movie channel, count on at least aed 200-300 per month. Internet is more expensive than in Europe and speeds are lower. Routers are cheap here. Furniture is damn cheap. Taxis are affordable. Metro system is cheap and really good. A lot of things are cheap here but your lifestyle WILL change which will make it a bit more expensive.


----------



## arabianhorse

TallyHo said:


> Just had to quibble a bit here.
> 
> Furniture can be d*mn cheap but that's either:
> 
> Cheap, cheerful and crap = Ikea
> Cheap, ugly and crap = Pan Emirates
> 
> Then you get the ugly, crap and expensive = rest of the stores pandering to Arab/Russian tastes.
> 
> The Marina store isn't too bad but their pieces are massive as they seem to think we all live in enormous villas and it's still overpriced. The only places that stand out for both quality and value seem to be Crate & Barrel and Pottery Barn, which are still slightly more expensive than their US counterparts.
> 
> Compared to the US where I lived for a few years furniture in Dubai is much more expensive and the range far smaller. Even compared to the UK the range is still smaller. I kitted out my old flat in London by buying good quality furniture at local auction houses. Got some great pieces of solid hardwood furniture with none of the cheap veneer for next to nothing. Can't do that here.


What an arrogant post!
Btw your " pieces of solid hardwood furniture..." - ugly tasteless and so yesterday.


----------



## vantage

arabianhorse said:


> What an arrogant post!
> Btw your " pieces of solid hardwood furniture..." - ugly tasteless and so yesterday.


no comment on the rest of the post, but there's nowt wrong with solid hardwood (as long as it is sustainable)
"solid hardwood" also fails to describe a 'style', so tasteless and ugly would be a bit harsh here, too.

tasteless and ugly can describe furniture made ouit of anything, as can ellegant, solid, sleek, etc etc

and the English Women just walloped the Australian Women at Cricket. so there.


----------



## Byja

TallyHo said:


> Just had to quibble a bit here.
> 
> Furniture can be d*mn cheap but that's either:
> 
> Cheap, cheerful and crap = Ikea
> Cheap, ugly and crap = Pan Emirates
> 
> Then you get the ugly, crap and expensive = rest of the stores pandering to Arab/Russian tastes.


There's also Home Centre, which is cheap, but not as crappy as Ikea.

As for the Arab taste in furniture, have you been to the top floor of Pan Emirates store in Barsha?


----------



## TallyHo

Oh yes.

Used to take out of town guests there to admire the lovely "palace collection" and we always had a good laugh. 

For all the bling bling everything was noticeably made out of plastic resin or something of that ilk. Very appropriate for Dubai in more ways than one.



Byja said:


> There's also Home Centre, which is cheap, but not as crappy as Ikea.
> 
> As for the Arab taste in furniture, have you been to the top floor of Pan Emirates store in Barsha?


----------



## zatapa

I take crappy cheap furniture over overpriced crappy furniture any day . After all, we are only going to be here for a number of years so I'll just have to learn to enjoy my united furniture furniture.


----------



## Alfred1

I see nothing has changed since I was last living in Dubai.
I was kind of hoping the moaners had found somewhere else to live.

Do you ex-pats still meet up to moan, or is it just on forums these days?

Mind you its no different anywhere else, my parents live in the South of France and once a week the ex-pats meet up to eat croissants and moan about how rubbish everything is.


----------



## Stevesolar

Alfred1 said:


> I see nothing has changed since I was last living in Dubai.
> I was kind of hoping the moaners had found somewhere else to live.
> 
> Do you ex-pats still meet up to moan, or is it just on forums these days?
> 
> Mind you its no different anywhere else, my parents live in the South of France and once a week the ex-pats meet up to eat croissants and moan about how rubbish everything is.


Yes - but we tend to get a much better class of moaner, these days!

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Budw

TallyHo said:


> Just had to quibble a bit here.
> 
> Cheap, cheerful and crap = Ikea


Have to disagree with the "crap" part. Ikea has plenty of good quality products. But I would stay away from their seats, bed's and sofa sets if you are heavier build. But to classify Ikea as crap (their products), that would be totally wrong.

And other kudo's for Ikea is that its never boring to shop there, and you can bring most stuff directly with you home.


----------



## arabianhorse

vantage said:


> and the English Women just walloped the Australian Women at Cricket. so there.[/B]


Well done .

They're a much better side than the English men's team. At least the women's team would have given the Aussie men a real workout. I dare say that they may have even scored more than 300 in an innings.


----------



## Rathowenlad

Hi there,

I'm a graduate quantity surveyor and I've been offered a job in dubai

The salary is 13000. Aed per month with no other allowances. For a single male is this salary liveable on with a good lifestyle?


----------



## arabianhorse

Rathowenlad said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm a graduate quantity surveyor and I've been offered a job in dubai
> 
> The salary is 13000. Aed per month with no other allowances. For a single male is this salary liveable on with a good lifestyle?


IMHO - No

At least half of that will go in rent, and you are left with around 5 k p.m. to spend on food, and travel

Don't expect any savings, unless your are super frugal


----------



## vantage

arabianhorse said:


> IMHO - No
> 
> At least half of that will go in rent, and you are left with around 5 k p.m. to spend on food, and travel
> 
> Don't expect any savings, unless your are super frugal


also, as a straight graduate, don't expect a great deal more.
Larger salaries come with experience. 

If you decide it is for you, look at sharing an apartment. Only sensible option with a salary like that.
Also, if it is the first offer, see if they will negotiate. At that level, every additional 500 or 1,000 is super important.


----------



## nopir

*Permanent vs Consultant*

Hello All, I have a quick question.

1. What would be the comparable consulting rate hourly/daily/monthly for the following permanent salary.... Any suggestions? I have an option to either go for permanent or consulting position. My goal is to explore Dubai for next 2 years make some decent saving and then evaluate whether to stay there on permanent basis. My family consists of my wife and 2 beautiful kids. However my family is not moving with me immediately.

Salary : 40000 AED per month (inclusive of housing, car, child education etc.) + full health insurance + flights back home etc..


2. 40K AED is the salary posted. Will they bump up the salary for US citizens, since it is taxable amount for the US citizens. If yes, then by how much? What's the norm?

Will really appreciate for any response.


----------



## Stevesolar

nopir said:


> Hello All, I have a quick question.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. 40K AED is the salary posted. Will they bump up the salary for US citizens, since it is taxable amount for the US citizens. If yes, then by how much? What's the norm?
> 
> Will really appreciate for any response.


Hi,
It depends whether you will be working for a US or local UAE company.
If US - then they may possibly compensate you for the fact that you will still need to file tax return in USA.
If UAE company - unlikely, as there is no income tax here and local companies dont therefore consider (or really care) about your personal tax position.
Hope this helps.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Eve88271

Hi this is my first time posting on here so any replies are much appreciated.

I was recently offered a job in Abu Dhabi for about 22,000 AED/month (might be 22,833 AED... not entirely sure yet). I'm 25, female, and single. This job would be working in media and I have about 2.5 years of experience prior. 

I tend to think I'm a bit more on the frugal side and I don't really drink, although I don't mind going out to socialize every now and then. Is this salary sufficient enough for a decent studio and money to pay off student loans?

The actual monthly breakdown of the job offer goes as:

Basic monthly salary: AED 8835
Housing allowance: AED 7499
Supplementary allowance: AED 5666
_______

Total: 22000 AED/month.

Thanks!


----------



## Samaurai

*Help me with this package*

Good Day Expats 

I am offered to relocate to Dubai as a Technical Account Manager in a multi-national company. The package is:
- Basic Salary: 22,000 AED 
- healthcare for me and family 
- 60% of school fees for my kid

I will have to cover accomodation and car through the basic salary. I will relocate with my wife and one 6 years lovely daughter. We are looking for a decent living environment and we are not into outing too much a week .. maybe once a week.

We are a family of 3 and expecting the 4th member in the summer. I was told that I will probably put 7500 AED a month for 2 bedroom flat and around 6000 AED for living expenses if I have no loans. How realistic is that? 

I am not looking for huge savings and return home country in couple of years. I am planning to stay there for good if things go well so a decent saving would be fair enough.

Thanks guys in advance....


----------



## rksam

Samaurai said:


> Good Day Expats
> 
> I am offered to relocate to Dubai as a Technical Account Manager in a multi-national company. The package is:
> - Basic Salary: 22,000 AED
> - healthcare for me and family
> - 60% of school fees for my kid
> 
> I will have to cover accomodation and car through the basic salary. I will relocate with my wife and one 6 years lovely daughter. We are looking for a decent living environment and we are not into outing too much a week .. maybe once a week.
> 
> We are a family of 3 and expecting the 4th member in the summer. I was told that I will probably put 7500 AED a month for 2 bedroom flat and around 6000 AED for living expenses if I have no loans. How realistic is that?
> 
> I am not looking for huge savings and return home country in couple of years. I am planning to stay there for good if things go well so a decent saving would be fair enough.
> 
> Thanks guys in advance....


Samurai, 

Congrats and I know you are over the moon. I am not living in Dubai though am planning to visit and experience in the near future I can answer your question through my research and hope it makes some sense. I am not sure if you will be able to earn extra income due to your increased performance in sales? Kinda commission? In simple terms you can definitely manage to live with that income but unsure how much you can save as it all depends on your standard of living. Don't forget, people do manage to lived half the income you are getting. I think you could explore and see if your offer is fair for your experience, skills and knowledge you are bringing to the company? Dubizle is a good start to get some idea on rentals. This forum has tons and tons of info and I suggest you keep good one or two days to go through relevant contents and then ask questions. All the best and also congrats on your new addition.


----------



## saraswat

Seems fine. Definitely doable ! Key things are that the healthcare is taken care of along with 60% of school fees.... 

Don't know how big of an apartment you are looking at getting, or which area. Depending on that, the 7500 might need an upward adjustment (the rental situation is going crazy) ....


----------



## Samaurai

saraswat said:


> Seems fine. Definitely doable ! Key things are that the healthcare is taken care of along with 60% of school fees....
> 
> Don't know how big of an apartment you are looking at getting, or which area. Depending on that, the 7500 might need an upward adjustment (the rental situation is going crazy) ....


Thanks for the reply first ... do you mean by doable that the 6000 AED can cover my family living expenses? or you meant it is doable with no savings?


----------



## Eve88271

Eve88271 said:


> Hi this is my first time posting on here so any replies are much appreciated.
> 
> I was recently offered a job in Abu Dhabi for about 22,000 AED/month (might be 22,833 AED... not entirely sure yet). I'm 25, female, and single. This job would be working in media and I have about 2.5 years of experience prior.
> 
> I tend to think I'm a bit more on the frugal side and I don't really drink, although I don't mind going out to socialize every now and then. Is this salary sufficient enough for a decent studio and money to pay off student loans?
> 
> The actual monthly breakdown of the job offer goes as:
> 
> Basic monthly salary: AED 8835
> Housing allowance: AED 7499
> Supplementary allowance: AED 5666
> _______
> 
> Total: 22000 AED/month.
> 
> Thanks!


Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## arabianhorse

Eve88271 said:


> Anyone have any thoughts?


Very do-able

The housing allowance is fair.

Your salary and supplementary allowance should allow you a comfortable lifestyle.

Added bonus if you are frugal. (USD 10-15k savings or more achievable per annum - its all up to you girl! )


----------



## Eve88271

Thank you so much for the response. I just wanted to make sure (or at least get someone's opinion who would know better than me). Again, thank you.


----------



## ilen

Hi Everyone,

I've just received an offer for a job at Dubai. The package is 15000 AED/month. Just wanted to get a few opinions on whether this is enough to be able to rent a master bedroom or one bedroom in Dubai Marina, cover food expenses, a few meals out and save some per month also. Any advice or suggestions would be much appreciated. Also, I've been told Dubbizle is the best website to look for accomodation for rent... any other ones? Or anywhere I can find other expats planning to also move to Dubai to look for 2/3 bedroom together?

Thank you!!


----------



## Nubian-n-Fit

zed_kid said:


> No mate, that’s a very bad package for a family. If your wife finds a job on similar wage then you’ll do ok. As a single income 18k a month isn’t enough for a family. Full stop.


I agree with Zed 100%. That salary is pretty low for a family (wife and kid)...not to mention if other kids come along. Also, there is no guarantee for bartender. You should think about this before making a move.


----------



## Nubian-n-Fit

If I were you, I would pull back on this one until they provide a formal offer in writing. If the company is serious, this is the least that they could do.


----------



## BedouGirl

Shaneli said:


> Hi Everyone, I've just received an offer for a job at Dubai. The package is 15000 AED/month. Just wanted to get a few opinions on whether this is enough to be able to rent a master bedroom or one bedroom in Dubai Marina, cover food expenses, a few meals out and save some per month also. Any advice or suggestions would be much appreciated. Also, I've been told Dubbizle is the best website to look for accomodation for rent... any other ones? Or anywhere I can find other expats planning to also move to Dubai to look for 2/3 bedroom together? Thank you!!


You're unlikely to be able to find somewhere in that area on your own. Have a look at the sharing section on Dubizzle to see what looks affordable and which areas they are in.


----------



## PG1

Just browsed thru many pages and just want to feel assured that I am doing the right thing here...

I have been offered the following (per annum in AED)

Salary: 300,000 (25K per month)
Housing: 120,000 (10K per month)
Misc. : 100,000 (8.3k per month)
TOTAL: 520,000 (43+K per month)

Now, there is a thing where I can take the company provided accom and let go of 120,000.. that's where my dilemma is... is 10K per month good for rent? I am married.. no kids.. but plan to have a kid soon.

The misc would cover ANY OTHER allowance (not defined) excluding travel from home country to Dubai - which the company will proved twice a year one return ticket as per actuals.


----------



## zatapa

Once again, how can we judge a package without knowing where the candidate comes from, without knowing the position, industry, type of company etc?
It's like asking: my salary is x aed, is it good or not?


----------



## PG1

zatapa said:


> Once again, how can we judge a package without knowing where the candidate comes from, without knowing the position, industry, type of company etc?
> It's like asking: my salary is x aed, is it good or not?


My apologies.. I am From India and in the sales and marketing industry of International Education, position Director level


----------



## Alfred1

zatapa said:


> Once again, how can we judge a package without knowing where the candidate comes from, without knowing the position, industry, type of company etc?
> It's like asking: my salary is x aed, is it good or not?



Again I think you're looking at it from the wrong angle and personally I think thats where some of the advice goes wrong.

People mainly want to know if the offers are enough for a good standard of living, not whether its enough to compete with the guy in the next office.
I don't really care what the guy in the next office earns, all I care about is whether my package suits me and is enough to live on.

When I was a young man an older guy at work told me that being employed is like sitting at a table where there is a big pie and everyone gets a slice. He told me not to bother worrying about what size slices other people were taking as long as my slice was enough for me.


----------



## zatapa

I disagree. With a position and nationality (sad but true) comes a certain living standard. If he had been european, then he would have likely gone for springs, ranches or similar. Without kids, JLT might have been preferred. My Indian colleagues however prefer Discovery Gardens. 120k should get you a very nice apartment there. It all depends on what living standard you are expecting.


----------



## PG1

And my question is lost...


----------



## zatapa

I think I answered your question. 120k/yr gets you a good 2br apartment in DG, not in JLT. Be aware that many landlords expect rent to be paid upfront, annually.


----------



## Alfred1

zatapa said:


> I think I answered your question. 120k/yr gets you a good 2br apartment in DG, not in JLT. Be aware that many landlords expect rent to be paid upfront, annually.


I keep seeing people saying that, so why are Dubizzle advertising villas in Springs for 120k?
Are there some hidden costs that are not advertised?


----------



## Felixtoo2

You'll find plenty of decent apartments in JLT and even. The Marina for 120k per year, check out DEC Tower.


----------



## BedouGirl

Alfred1 said:


> I keep seeing people saying that, so why are Dubizzle advertising villas in Springs for 120k? Are there some hidden costs that are not advertised?


I think it depends on which Springs and how big they are. The two-beds are normally quite small by 'old' Dubai standards. Also, when you call, you may find they don't exist!


----------



## Alfred1

BedouGirl said:


> I think it depends on which Springs and how big they are. The two-beds are normally quite small by 'old' Dubai standards. Also, when you call, you may find they don't exist!


Why advertise them then?
I wouldn't imagine there is much business in people phoning up for a 120k apartment and then settling on a 150k one after being talked into it by a shady agent?
Or are people really that stupid that its worth the advertising?

I hope not, I only have a budget of 120k and I would really like to live in the Springs area. I suppose I'll find out in 3 weeks time when I start viewing some.

Edited...there are 102 adverts just on Dubizzle for 2 bed villas in Springs between 100-120k.
Surely they can't all be bogus?

I take your point about them being small-ish though.


----------



## TallyHo

Property are usually advertised with multiple agents. You can have 3-4-5 agents offering the same property. Some of the agents may not even know the property owner but are trying to chase prospective clients. 

The 102 adverts are probably for between 30-40 villas, if that. 

Then subtract the fake adverts posted by rogue agents who really have a villa for 130-140 and tell you the villa advertised is now gone but he happens to have this other villa....which is of course for more money.

Springs villas are getting old and shabby now. They may be barely ten years old but standard Dubai shoddy construction + poor maintenance + heavy wear and tear. The small villas are really quite small. 

Agents are pretty bad in Dubai. Not all, of course, but most are. 

Good luck with the hunt. We've all been there. 



Alfred1 said:


> Why advertise them then?
> I wouldn't imagine there is much business in people phoning up for a 120k apartment and then settling on a 150k one after being talked into it by a shady agent?
> Or are people really that stupid that its worth the advertising?
> 
> I hope not, I only have a budget of 120k and I would really like to live in the Springs area. I suppose I'll find out in 3 weeks time when I start viewing some.
> 
> Edited...there are 102 adverts just on Dubizzle for 2 bed villas in Springs between 100-120k.
> Surely they can't all be bogus?
> 
> I take your point about them being small-ish though.


----------



## Alfred1

TallyHo said:


> Property are usually advertised with multiple agents. You can have 3-4-5 agents offering the same property. Some of the agents may not even know the property owner but are trying to chase prospective clients.
> 
> The 102 adverts are probably for between 30-40 villas, if that.
> 
> Then subtract the fake adverts posted by rogue agents who really have a villa for 130-140 and tell you the villa advertised is now gone but he happens to have this other villa....which is of course for more money.
> 
> Springs villas are getting old and shabby now. They may be barely ten years old but standard Dubai shoddy construction + poor maintenance + heavy wear and tear. The small villas are really quite small.
> 
> Agents are pretty bad in Dubai. Not all, of course, but most are.
> 
> Good luck with the hunt. We've all been there.



Sounds grim 

Last time I was there I had an apartment near the Marina, it was big enough and well furnished, the building was nice and well maintained but I really didn't like it, felt like a box in the sky and my ears popped every time I went up in the lift.
I'm not sure I could do that again.

I'd settle for a two up two down with a walled garden.

We have a good sized house in the UK with 5 bedrooms, two living rooms, etc, etc, which to be honest is too big for us, but when we've lived abroad we've never been fussed about a big house. In the Bahamas we had a small single story house right on the beach, it had two bedrooms, one bathroom and a living room/kitchen area and we loved it. We only lived there for a year but I don't remember moaning about space.

Maybe when my 10yr old is a sulking teenager we might need two living rooms to get some space but for now I think a two up two down would be ok.


----------



## zatapa

I've had the same issues myself. Many 3br villas advertised for 165-175k and we contacted at least 20 agents. Mist heard response: Sorry, it's already taken. Popular response as well: with that budget you won't find a 3br in this area. And then comes the usual "however, we have some really nice 2br villas". No thank you. I found it terribly frustrating. Dubizzle is yesterday's market.


----------



## Alfred1

zatapa said:


> I've had the same issues myself. Many 3br villas advertised for 165-175k and we contacted at least 20 agents. Mist heard response: Sorry, it's already taken. Popular response as well: with that budget you won't find a 3br in this area. And then comes the usual "however, we have some really nice 2br villas". No thank you. I found it terribly frustrating. Dubizzle is yesterday's market.


I'm surprised they can get away with it, I must have been very blinkered when I was there last time because other than the seedy undercurrent of alcohol and prostitution with wrinkled old expats I didn't see any other type of corruption.
I was used to some services being poor but I didn't think agents would get away with lies and blatent fraud.

My two friends recently relocated to Dubai in the last 3 months and they didn't mention any difficulties like these, however they are both single men and happy in apartments, so perhaps not as fussy as me.

Its a shame, my experiences of more traditional places in the Middle East is that in business they are shrewd but as straight as an arrow.


----------



## zatapa

Alfred1 said:


> Its a shame, my experiences of more traditional places in the Middle East is that in business they are shrewd but as straight as an arrow.


Gonna be a bit of a wake up call for you then. I chase customers for payments continuously. Most are not straight as an arrow, rather try to fool you with sad excuses such as: "the signatory is out of the country" or even worse: we often get checks dated 2013. Too many tricks i have seen and i have only been here for four months!


----------



## XDoodlebugger

Alfred1 said:


> Its a shame, my experiences of more traditional places in the Middle East is that in business they are shrewd but as straight as an arrow.


Not sure where these "traditional" places are but I have worked in a lot of countries in this region and there wasn't any where corruption wasn't a way of life.


Did you just notice the GM of Galfar was sentenced to 3 years in prison for giving a $500,000 bribe? It happens at nearly every level.


----------



## Alfred1

XDoodle****** said:


> Not sure where these "traditional" places are but I have worked in a lot of countries in this region and there wasn't any where corruption wasn't a way of life.
> 
> 
> Did you just notice the GM of Galfar was sentenced to 3 years in prison for giving a $500,000 bribe? It happens at nearly every level.


Yes, you are right, I was thinking in the wrong context and thinking more of the personal integrity of individuals and I found the tribal Arab and Persian people to be very honorable and straight. 

Unfortunately in international business these things often go astray.

As I said this will be the first time I'll have to deal with agents, previously my company did everything for me and I just moved into my chosen accommodation.
Inshallah I'll be landing in a couple of weeks and hopefully it will be as painless as possible.


----------



## nerd_deluxe

Alfred1 said:


> Yes, you are right, I was thinking in the wrong context and thinking more of the personal integrity of individuals and I found the tribal Arab and Persian people to be very honorable and straight.
> 
> Unfortunately in international business these things often go astray.
> 
> As I said this will be the first time I'll have to deal with agents, previously my company did everything for me and I just moved into my chosen accommodation.
> Inshallah I'll be landing in a couple of weeks and hopefully it will be as painless as possible.


Well, I'm not talking about Arabs as a whole - but my buddy from Qatar has a similar view to the agents as others do here. He said that in general it's a pain and dealing with them is difficult at best...

But I suppose it goes both ways. I'm about to find out. I'm going for a furnished one bedroom so maybe (hopefully) I'll have better luck there...


----------



## Alfred1

nerd_deluxe said:


> Well, I'm not talking about Arabs as a whole - but my buddy from Qatar has a similar view to the agents as others do here. He said that in general it's a pain and dealing with them is difficult at best...
> 
> But I suppose it goes both ways. I'm about to find out. I'm going for a furnished one bedroom so maybe (hopefully) I'll have better luck there...


I've never experienced it before.

In Qatar I went to view the house, liked it, told my company I wanted to live there, they sorted it out and I moved in.
Same in Dubai the last time I was there.

I naively thought it would be the same every time.


----------



## sati4094

Dear friends,

i got a offer in dubai..

total salary 8500 AED/month (including transport and renting allowance)

is this salary a reasonable one?

i have 7 months of work experience after completing my post graduation in mechanical engineering.

please suggest me the option to maximize the savings ..i like to save about 5000 to 6000 AED..!!

i am presently doing tutor job along with my full time job here.. can i able to continue it in Dubai..?..it is legal//?


----------



## cj4dom

*How does this compare*

Hi all i have been offered a relocation package from my company to go to Abu Dhabi or Dubai for 3 years +.

This will be to support my wife, twin toddlers, 3 dogs and myself 

The Job will be Sr Systems Engineer, 60% of the job will still be back at the data center in th US and 40% supporting the 4 ME offices the office is close to the Corniche area in AD.

The offer is 
Base is 461,000 + possible bonus of 46,000 tax free up to what Uncle Sam allows 
Expat allowance is 92,000
Relocation 55,000 x2 once there and once back home
Medical for whole Family
30 days Temp housing to find a place of our own.
Advance of yearly rent to be deducted monthly from salary
payment of 5% agent fee
cellphone/data plan paid
Schooling for Kids not sure the amount yet (not that it matters just yet as kids are just over 1)

Would this be sufficient to get a 3 bedroom villa with a garden for the dogs without having to commute for hours in a day tied up in traffic. Preferably in an expat community so the wife and kids can meet new people, socialize etc. maybe a community pool, gym and park or playground. Wife is currently a stay at home Mum with twins who does not drive so possibly short taxi rides to the beach, mall or other entertainment would be handy. Last thing i want is for them to feel isolated and not enjoy the assignment. 

We enjoy going out to eat about once a week nothing fancy 
we are not big drinkers, 
we do however enjoy water sports such as wake boarding, water skiing, tubing, beach etc.

Does this package fall in line with the region. 

Thanks


----------



## rsinner

cj4dom said:


> Hi all i have been offered a relocation package from my company to go to Abu Dhabi or Dubai for 3 years +.
> 
> This will be to support my wife, twin toddlers, 3 dogs and myself
> 
> The Job will be Sr Systems Engineer, 60% of the job will still be back at the data center in th US and 40% supporting the 4 ME offices the office is close to the Corniche area in AD.
> 
> The offer is
> Base is 461,000 + possible bonus of 46,000 tax free up to what Uncle Sam allows
> Expat allowance is 92,000
> Relocation 55,000 x2 once there and once back home
> Medical for whole Family
> 30 days Temp housing to find a place of our own.
> Advance of yearly rent to be deducted monthly from salary
> payment of 5% agent fee
> cellphone/data plan paid
> Schooling for Kids not sure the amount yet (not that it matters just yet as kids are just over 1)
> 
> Would this be sufficient to get a 3 bedroom villa with a garden for the dogs without having to commute for hours in a day tied up in traffic. Preferably in an expat community so the wife and kids can meet new people, socialize etc. maybe a community pool, gym and park or playground. Wife is currently a stay at home Mum with twins who does not drive so possibly short taxi rides to the beach, mall or other entertainment would be handy. Last thing i want is for them to feel isolated and not enjoy the assignment.
> 
> We enjoy going out to eat about once a week nothing fancy
> we are not big drinkers,
> we do however enjoy water sports such as wake boarding, water skiing, tubing, beach etc.
> 
> Does this package fall in line with the region.
> 
> Thanks


Seems like a decent offer. Do they have annual flights home as well?
By far the biggest expense will be housing. If you plan on staying in AD, villas close to Corniche would probably be 200K+ per annum. However, there is an area called KCA (Khalifa City A) which is popular with expats and should have villas in the range of 150K. The commute will most likely be 30ish minutes each way, and its not close to the beach. She may need a car as well (but taxis are generally a call away). Other than that, seems like a good offer.

Check out abudhabi.dubizzle.com for housing options.


----------



## zatapa

I can't say it often enough: make sure your rent increase is covered by your employer. It can be well over 10% annually.


----------



## arabianhorse

zatapa said:


> I can't say it often enough: make sure your rent increase is covered by your employer. It can be well over 10% annually.


Zatapa

Are annual pay increases on base salary only, or on allowances as well?


----------



## vantage

arabianhorse said:


> Zatapa
> 
> Are annual pay increases on base salary only, or on allowances as well?


dependent on company..
Many companies try and increase allowances only (no impact on EOS)
Get as much of any increase onto the Base salary.

Mine is pro-rata, so percentage split between base and allowances remains the same (60/40)


----------



## rsinner

What is an annual pay increase? *sigh*

In some firms the pay increases are linked to inflation which was *cough* only 1.3% ish last year.

In some firms, it is performance related. Depends on the company.


----------



## arabianhorse

rsinner said:


> What is an annual pay increase? *sigh*
> 
> In some firms the pay increases are linked to inflation which was *cough* only 1.3% ish last year.
> 
> In some firms, it is performance related. Depends on the company.


In my company it's based on looks.
The bosses secretary gets the highest percentage increase every year.


----------



## zatapa

Not true. I have to rate my team as follows: 10% outstanding, 10% above expectation, 50% as expected, 30% below expectation. Obviously the highest 20% of staff get the highest pay rise.


----------



## sati4094

Dear friends pls give suggestions,

i got a offer in dubai..

total salary 8500 AED/month (including transport and renting allowance)

is this salary a reasonable one?

i have 7 months of work experience after completing my post graduation in mechanical engineering.

please suggest me the option to maximize the savings ..i like to save about 5000 to 6000 AED..!!

i am presently doing tutor job along with my full time job here.. can i able to continue it in Dubai..?..it is legal//?


----------



## zatapa

I would also like to save 60-70% of my income. My suggestion to you to achieve your targeted savings would be:

1. Stop eating.
2. Drink tap water
3. Don't use public transport. Walk or hitch-hike.
4. Find a nice shared penthouse in Al Quoz.


----------



## AgiosVasilis

*Dubai 60K AED / month*



dizzyizzy said:


> Ok, time for a new salaries/packages thread.
> 
> Did you get a job offer but you are not sure if it's good enough? Post the details here and let the forum members give their opinions and advice. Usually there will be someone who is/has been/knows of someone who has been in a similar position to yours and can comment if the offer you just received is poor, average, good or above the standard.
> 
> Of course only you know your personal circumstances/standard of living/expectations, etc. but some third party perspective always helps.


Hi everyone, 

I 'd like to get your quick reactions about the above salary for a family of 5. Please consider the following:
Salary is all in, but before bonus, so schools etc are included. 
This is close to what I am making here (New York) pre-tax, so in theory higher in Dubai. 
We have three kids, 9,6,2 so two of them school age - schools are free here but a significant cost in dubai.
I have a great 4 bedroom house here, right on the river with a view and a garden.
I don't really save much or anything here other than 401K and 529, but we live relatively comfortably, with two cars that we lease (one Huyndai santa fe and one mercedes coupe 250)
My goal is to be able to save a bit more there for long term, but also for some trips in the area. Also, I want to make sure that I don't have to count $$ at the end of each month. 

Do you think its doable or tight? So far I've heard a few opinions from friends who live there that have been mixed so I could use some additional perspective from this group. Many thanks in advance.

AV


----------



## arabianhorse

zatapa said:


> Not true. I have to rate my team as follows: 10% outstanding, 10% above expectation, 50% as expected, 30% below expectation. Obviously the highest 20% of staff get the highest pay rise.


I have a much simpler tried and tested system

The shorter the skirt.... the higher the raise .....


----------



## vantage

zatapa said:


> Not true. I have to rate my team as follows: 10% outstanding, 10% above expectation, 50% as expected, 30% below expectation. Obviously the highest 20% of staff get the highest pay rise.


Wow! That's a crap system! They get labelled outstanding, just for being in the top 10%, whether they are outstanding or not?!

We judge everyone on merit, against the job specific role.
Sometimes, there are outstanding performers, other times, there aren't. Same at the bottom.

Judging someone's performance based on the arbitrary performance of others is flawed.


----------



## arabianhorse

vantage said:


> Wow! That's a crap system! They get labelled outstanding, just for being in the top 10%, whether they are outstanding or not?!
> 
> We judge everyone on merit, against the job specific role.
> Sometimes, there are outstanding performers, other times, there aren't. Same at the bottom.
> 
> Judging someone's performance based on the arbitrary performance of others is flawed.


Agree

Must be some HR guys bright idea trying to fit the team into a Bell Curve.


----------



## vantage

arabianhorse said:


> Agree
> 
> Must be some HR guys bright idea trying to fit the team into a Bell Curve.


i think your skirt length algorithm can really be the only true measure of performance, though.


----------



## zatapa

Bottom 30% are always at risk of being replaced. It's how US companies work.


----------



## arabianhorse

zatapa said:


> Bottom 30% are always at risk of being replaced. It's how US companies work.


What happens if everyone is in the bottom 30% ?
Do you sack the whole company?:fish:


----------



## zatapa

It's 30% because it's supposed to include 30% of staff, not 100%.


----------



## vantage

zatapa said:


> Bottom 30% are always at risk of being replaced. It's how US companies work.


ah. US companies. Explains the nonsense!


----------



## Probably

Hi, I have recently offered a job in Dubai as a Pre-sales engineer for Oil & Gas industry. I am 24 this year with 3 years experience. Kindly advise if this is a good package.

Housing allowance: 80k AED per annum
Basic Salary : 250K AED per annum
Transportation allowance : 30k AED per annum
Holiday allowance : 20k AED per annum
commision : 30% of base salary if achieved
Annual Leave : 30 working days
Travel :MEA region
Insurance : Bupa Gold
Flight ticket : 1x return business class / 12k AED cash

I am single and also a party animal. Looking for a one bedroom in JLT area. I am planning to stay in Dubai for 1-2 years and then move to London next, so I rather to enjoy life here and do some travel around. Is it a good package which can afford what I plan to do?


----------



## rsinner

Probably said:


> Hi, I have recently offered a job in Dubai as a Pre-sales engineer for Oil & Gas industry. I am 24 this year with 3 years experience. Kindly advise if this is a good package.
> 
> Housing allowance: 80k AED per annum
> Basic Salary : 250K AED per annum
> Transportation allowance : 30k AED per annum
> Holiday allowance : 20k AED per annum
> commision : 30% of base salary if achieved
> Annual Leave : 30 working days
> Travel :MEA region
> Insurance : Bupa Gold
> Flight ticket : 1x return business class / 12k AED cash
> 
> I am single and also a party animal. Looking for a one bedroom in JLT area. I am planning to stay in Dubai for 1-2 years and then move to London next, so I rather to enjoy life here and do some travel around. Is it a good package which can afford what I plan to do?


Seems like a good offer. 30K+ per month for a single guy is more than enough.


----------



## eatshootrun

Hi everyone,

I was just wondering what is the average salary of HR specialists in Dubai? I graduated from a very reputable school from the Philippines and I have 3.5 years total work experience. I joined a bank's customer service center for a year and took on an HR Generalist job for a power utility company for 2.5 years. 

I hope you can advise me of the range so I can weigh my options well.

Hoping for a response soon. Thank you so much for your time.


----------



## zatapa

arabianhorse said:


> But then what about the other 70%. Don't they get evaluated?
> Boy you sound like another poster here. Think her name is Pamela:bounce:


It's really not that difficult. You sound like you need more time to understand things. You have ten staff, all get evaluated, 3 will be underperformers, 5 will be as expected and 2 will be better than expected.


----------



## Felixtoo2

Surely if 30% if your staff are under performing it is pretty clear that you as a manager are not cutting the mustard?


----------



## zatapa

No. It is relative to the other staff. It's not always easy to implement, especially with smaller teams. But for the company as a whole, the only thing the model does is strive for continuous improvement by creating a competitive atmosphere. The people who resist this are usually the ones that will never make it to the top anyway. But admittedly, as a manager it can put you in a difficult position sometimes.


----------



## cj4dom

Thank you Rsinner for the quick reply 

Tickets are included in the Expat allowance it is just given as cash to do with as we please. 

I have been looking at dubizzle and propertiefinder ae and it seems we can find something how reliable is dubizzle? I see a lot of villa's that have been listed over and over for a very long time. Are they crap or is this the classic bait and switch? I have been reading a long time and am going cross eyed. Here is a sample budget I came up with does it look practical or am I way off on anything? Missing anything Major?

House 130k - 170k
SUV 1800
Insurance for SUV 550
Fuel 1100
Utilities 1100
Internet/phone/TV 550
Cell for wife 250
Food/Ent 7500
Misc 2000

Again Thank You for the insight


----------



## USautos

*to Dubai?*

Have read all 80 pages of thread 2, so let's do this:

Current -

Industry: Automotive (retail/wholesale; not for a vehicle manufacturer)
Experience: 20 years
Age: 45
Married: yes, spouse not working
Children: 1 in college, 1 starts college in August (staying in US)
2013 Gross income: $114,000 USD
Current company: closing in 45 days
Position: Operations Manager (national)
Home: For sale (whether staying in US or not - don't need the space w/ kids gone)


Proposed today by Dubai-based start-up business in automotive space - 

Salary: 330,000 AED annually (their breakdown 60% base, 30% housing, $10% transportation); I am disregarding their annual bonus offer in my calculations

Annual leave: 21 days

Health insurance: Paid (employee only, not family)

Tickets: 1 annual economy rd. trip to US

Position: Operations manager; will include extensive travel throughout the region

Additional points -

Wife will join me for portions of year but I will need to maintain an apartment in US since she needs to be near the college age kids. 

Anticipating renting a studio or 1 bedroom apt., in Dubai for myself and her when she is with me.

Not sure about needs in terms of location in relation to corp. office since I'll be gone for weeks at a time anyway.

Items I still need to consider requesting from company (learned after my 80 pages of reading):

Details on health insurance
Company supplied vehicle
Initial flight to Dubai (x2 persons)
1 month temporary accommodation by company
Bonus paid quarterly, not annually
Cell phone and data plan paid
Advance of yearly rent to then be deducted from salary
Payment of 5% agent fee
And . . . 40,000 AED/mo. vs. the 27,500 AED/mo. offer

Good start? What have I missed? Reasonable? Unreasonable? And, yes, he did bring up the "compare the net" point, but I agree with the statement I read earlier that my tax status has nothing to do with my value (best advice I've gotten so far!)

Thanks for the time and effort in your replies. They are much appreciated.


----------



## zatapa

USautos, you'll be Ok for the housing part if your company is willing to pay the annual rent upfront. Do you still have costs at home, e.g college for the kids? If not, then you will be able to live reasonably comfortable without kids here. Make sure your car is paid for as well. We try to survive here on aed 10000/month which should cover groceries, maid salary, entertainment etc. It's doable but challenging - at least it let's us save a substantial amount.


----------



## USautos

Thank you zatapa. I appreciate the insight. Saving a substantial amount is one of my goals. Yes, some expenses from back home will still be in play, including supporting kids as they attend college.


----------



## vantage

zatapa said:


> It's really not that difficult. You sound like you need more time to understand things. You have ten staff, all get evaluated, 3 *will be *underperformers, 5 will be as expected and 2 will be better than expected.


that's a sh!t assumption, right there.

yes, you can pick out three that are performing lower than the rest, but they may still be working their socks off.
to label good hard working staff as underachievers, just because they fit in a certain HR box is crap.
If they are crap, fair enough, but you cannot split a demographic arbitrarily like that.

to assume that the 'assessment' that is carried out WILL determine 30% as underperformers, suggests the assessment criteria is bollox.


----------



## arabianhorse

vantage said:


> that's a sh!t assumption, right there.
> 
> yes, you can pick out three that are performing lower than the rest, but they may still be working their socks off.
> to label good hard working staff as underachievers, just because they fit in a certain HR box is crap.
> If they are crap, fair enough, but you cannot split a demographic arbitrarily like that.
> 
> to assume that the 'assessment' that is carried out WILL determine 30% as underperformers, suggests the assessment criteria is bollox.


+1. lies damn lies and statistics!

bottom line is for normal distribution to be valid, you need a large enough sample size.


----------



## compynei

Hi all 

I'm speaking to a company in Dubai. They're asking my salary expectations. I've asked for around 350,000. 

I'm 26, single male. Educated to masters level with relevant experience since I was 18. Looking to save a bit but live comfortably. An apartment is fine but somewhere nice would be good, the palm looks good? Guess id like a sea view. Wanting to buy a car too, pref 4x4. 

Do you think this is doable?


----------



## vantage

compynei said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'm speaking to a company in Dubai. They're asking my salary expectations. I've asked for around 350,000.
> 
> I'm 26, single male. Educated to masters level with relevant experience since I was 18. Looking to save a bit but live comfortably. An apartment is fine but somewhere nice would be good, the palm looks good? Guess id like a sea view. Wanting to buy a car too, pref 4x4.
> 
> Do you think this is doable?


yes, the palm looks good (from Google earth / the ISS etc) but i wouldn't want to live on it, though!

if you get 350,000, as a 26 yr old single, you'll be laughing. If you 350,000 with allowances on top of that, you'll be swimming in gravy.


----------



## TallyHo

I have no idea what you do or your sector so I can't tell you if the other end will be laughing or not.

But salaries in Dubai are paid monthly and usually in a nice round sum, so you should have rounded up to 360,000, which is 30K a month. 350K works out to 29,166 a month, so you probably just cost yourself 834 AED/month, or ~10,000K a year. 

Forget the Palm. Look into Princess Tower so you'll only be right across the street from Barasti and thus save yourself a fortune in taxi fares. FJ Cruiser is the car you want. 


compynei said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'm speaking to a company in Dubai. They're asking my salary expectations. I've asked for around 350,000.
> 
> I'm 26, single male. Educated to masters level with relevant experience since I was 18. Looking to save a bit but live comfortably. An apartment is fine but somewhere nice would be good, the palm looks good? Guess id like a sea view. Wanting to buy a car too, pref 4x4.
> 
> Do you think this is doable?


----------



## compynei

Cheers thank you. My sector is visitor attraction management and I'm coming from one of the UKs biggest attractions. 

Maybe if they make an offer I'll have to negotiate, heard that is usually the Dubai way? Do people have much success with negotiating?


----------



## vantage

TallyHo said:


> FJ Cruiser is the car you want.


yes. Then you can pretend that your childhood tonka toy has come to life, with over-sized plastic trim and all! ...and you can't see out the back (then again, very few drivers do here!)
I'd find rear doors you can't open without the front door being open a PITA too!

they are well-behaved beasts though!


----------



## vantage

compynei said:


> Cheers thank you. My sector is visitor attraction management and I'm coming from one of the UKs biggest attractions.
> 
> Maybe if they make an offer I'll have to negotiate, heard that is usually the Dubai way? Do people have much success with negotiating?


some do, some don't.

depends on the role, and the company.

Someone fillin gmultiple positions with multiple applicants is unlikely to negotiate.
If they want YOU for a specific role, then the chances are good.

remember, there's base salary, and allowances, but most importantly, there's the TOTAL. Some may not move on salary, but move more on allowances. This protects them from a bigger EOS when you leave.


----------



## TallyHo

Whenever I see one I always think of this blog post:

Mrs Madison's Dubai: The Financial Advisor

Don't hesitate the read the other profiles too. 




vantage said:


> yes. Then you can pretend that your childhood tonka toy has come to life, with over-sized plastic trim and all! ...and you can't see out the back (then again, very few drivers do here!)
> I'd find rear doors you can't open without the front door being open a PITA too!
> 
> they are well-behaved beasts though!


----------



## compynei

vantage said:


> some do, some don't.
> 
> depends on the role, and the company.
> 
> Someone fillin gmultiple positions with multiple applicants is unlikely to negotiate.
> If they want YOU for a specific role, then the chances are good.
> 
> remember, there's base salary, and allowances, but most importantly, there's the TOTAL. Some may not move on salary, but move more on allowances. This protects them from a bigger EOS when you leave.


Perfect, thanks very much for the advice guys.

The role is specific. I've tried to read lots by lurking here over the last couple of weeks, hopefully it will be the right move for me and I'm really excited.

Few questions on housing but I will move over to the renting thread when I have more details. 

Much appreciated


----------



## Aristoteles

*Negotiation*

Hello guys,

I am currently in the negotiation process for a job based in Dubai.

Here is some info about the job, my situation and offer.

Sector: Banking/Insurance
Role: Major project financing and insuring and business development in the MEA and African regions
Company: Blue chip financial institution

Infos about me:
Age:26
Experience:3 years in similar role in Europe
Education: B.S. in Business Administration (majoring Insurance and Finance)
Married, no children (my wife will be looking for work)

Salary offer: 33.000 Dhs month all included ( Health and life insurance covered by the company, one flight back home a year extra)
Local contract

I am looking forward to maintain a similar lifestyle that I am used to. Dinner out once a week, international trip once a year, one car and so on. Apart from that I am looking forward to save between 7500 and 10000 dhs a month.

Is this doable with this salary?


Thank you in advance for a reply!


----------



## USautos

*Any more to share?*

Any more from anyone on the details I shared earlier? Could use the help. Thanks.




USautos said:


> Have read all 80 pages of thread 2, so let's do this:
> 
> Current -
> 
> Industry: Automotive (retail/wholesale; not for a vehicle manufacturer)
> Experience: 20 years
> Age: 45
> Married: yes, spouse not working
> Children: 1 in college, 1 starts college in August (staying in US)
> 2013 Gross income: $114,000 USD
> Current company: closing in 45 days
> Position: Operations Manager (national)
> Home: For sale (whether staying in US or not - don't need the space w/ kids gone)
> 
> 
> Proposed today by Dubai-based start-up business in automotive space -
> 
> Salary: 330,000 AED annually (their breakdown 60% base, 30% housing, $10% transportation); I am disregarding their annual bonus offer in my calculations
> 
> Annual leave: 21 days
> 
> Health insurance: Paid (employee only, not family)
> 
> Tickets: 1 annual economy rd. trip to US
> 
> Position: Operations manager; will include extensive travel throughout the region
> 
> Additional points -
> 
> Wife will join me for portions of year but I will need to maintain an apartment in US since she needs to be near the college age kids.
> 
> Anticipating renting a studio or 1 bedroom apt., in Dubai for myself and her when she is with me.
> 
> Not sure about needs in terms of location in relation to corp. office since I'll be gone for weeks at a time anyway.
> 
> Items I still need to consider requesting from company (learned after my 80 pages of reading):
> 
> Details on health insurance
> Company supplied vehicle
> Initial flight to Dubai (x2 persons)
> 1 month temporary accommodation by company
> Bonus paid quarterly, not annually
> Cell phone and data plan paid
> Advance of yearly rent to then be deducted from salary
> Payment of 5% agent fee
> And . . . 40,000 AED/mo. vs. the 27,500 AED/mo. offer
> 
> Good start? What have I missed? Reasonable? Unreasonable? And, yes, he did bring up the "compare the net" point, but I agree with the statement I read earlier that my tax status has nothing to do with my value (best advice I've gotten so far!)
> 
> Thanks for the time and effort in your replies. They are much appreciated.


----------



## Kakwka

*Package advice*

Hello,
Please, I would like your urgent help and advice plz:
I just got the following offer:
The role is 4 a project manager:
Basic: 12500 aed
Welcome allowances 600aed for 48 months
Utilities/domestic allowances 950 aed
House rent 7000 aed
Transport 2400aed
Medical on company
School 75% company pay
Flight icket once per year.
We habe 2 kids (7&2years)
The rate of course is per month, so plz what can you say, can we save some money and what kind of life can we expect with this package?

Regards


----------



## colleenlord

I agree, the rent is very low...Can't imagine anything less than 80,000 for accommodation if you want something ok...I paid 120,000 for a two bedroom and it wasn't that great. Clean, security with a guard.


----------



## vantage

Kakwka said:


> Hello,
> Please, I would like your urgent help and advice plz:
> I just got the following offer:
> The role is 4 a project manager:
> Basic: 12500 aed
> Welcome allowances 600aed for 48 months
> Utilities/domestic allowances 950 aed
> House rent 7000 aed
> Transport 2400aed
> Medical on company
> School 75% company pay
> Flight icket once per year.
> We habe 2 kids (7&2years)
> The rate of course is per month, so plz what can you say, can we save some money and what kind of life can we expect with this package?
> 
> Regards


can't tell you whether it is good money for the job, or not. 'Project Manager' means so many things, and covers almost every industry imaginable.
We also have no idea how it compares to your current lifestyle / wage / standard of living.

For a European family of 4, that is a very tight package. I can't see you saving a great deal, if anything, unless, of course, your spouse also works. It is doable, though, and i know a number of families doing this. They are not saving, however.

Assume school fees at around 40,000 AED / child (35K-55K dependent on school) (and rising..) that means your TOTAL package, including 75% school fees, is equivalent to 28,450 AED/month.
your 2 yr old will be in school very soon, so factor in that cost now. When you 7 yr old goes to high school in 3 ior 4 years, the fees will jump again
rents and costs are rising.


----------



## Aristoteles

*Negotiation*

Anyone??





Aristoteles said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I am currently in the negotiation process for a job based in Dubai.
> 
> Here is some info about the job, my situation and offer.
> 
> Sector: Banking/Insurance
> Role: Major project financing and insuring and business development in the MEA and African regions
> Company: Blue chip financial institution
> 
> Infos about me:
> Age:26
> Experience:3 years in similar role in Europe
> Education: B.S. in Business Administration (majoring Insurance and Finance)
> Married, no children (my wife will be looking for work)
> 
> Salary offer: 33.000 Dhs month all included ( Health and life insurance covered by the company, one flight back home a year extra)
> Local contract
> 
> I am looking forward to maintain a similar lifestyle that I am used to. Dinner out once a week, international trip once a year, one car and so on. Apart from that I am looking forward to save between 7500 and 10000 dhs a month.
> 
> Is this doable with this salary?
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance for a reply!


----------



## Byja

Aristoteles said:


> Anyone??


Monthly breakdown:
Rent: 7500
DEWA + net+phone: 1500
groceries: 3000
clothes, etc.: 3000
car and gas: 3000
restaurants: 1500

Since you're under 30 and have no kids, add 2000 to other expenses as well. So that's around 22000 AED per month after you're settled down. You will have initial expenses like agency fee, security deposit, DEWA/net hook-up, furniture, etc...
So I guess it's doable.


----------



## TallyHo

I wish I made that much money when I was your age.

Yes, it's a fine package. The key is to be careful with how much you spend on rent, furnishing your flat and going to brunches. Otherwise you should easily expect to eat out 1-2 times a week, have drinks weekly, and take at least two international trips a year to inexpensive countries like India or Thailand and still save as much as 10K a month.

Once your wife finds a job you'll be rolling in it. 



Aristoteles said:


> Anyone??


----------



## TallyHo

Your estimates for groceries + clothes are quite high. You can spend that much, of course, but I certainly don't come close to 6K a month on groceries and clothes/misc expenditures. I have a full wardrobe and haven't bought new clothes in years. I spend about 250 weekly on groceries and I cook and eat well. A couple can easily get away with 500/week. Basic rental cars average at 2K a month, with another 250 for petrol. 

If he rents a flat for 100K then he can reasonably expect to spend around 15K a month all in if he's a little careful with where the money is going and doesn't go to brunches every weekend. 20K a month will definitely allow him and his wife to live very well. 

But your point about high start up costs and equipping the apartment is something that should be factored in. 



Byja said:


> Monthly breakdown:
> Rent: 7500
> DEWA + net+phone: 1500
> groceries: 3000
> clothes, etc.: 3000
> car and gas: 3000
> restaurants: 1500
> 
> Since you're under 30 and have no kids, add 2000 to other expenses as well. So that's around 22000 AED per month after you're settled down. You will have initial expenses like agency fee, security deposit, DEWA/net hook-up, furniture, etc...
> So I guess it's doable.


----------



## Byja

TallyHo said:


> Your estimates for groceries + clothes are quite high. You can spend that much, of course, but I certainly don't come close to 6K a month on groceries and clothes/misc expenditures. I have a full wardrobe and haven't bought new clothes in years.





> Basic rental cars average at 2K a month, with another 250 for petrol.


Short answer: you're not 26, like the OP.

Excellent salary (for his age), bling bling city. Somehow I don't think he'll drive a Camry, shop at LuLu and dress at Outlet mall. Like we (parents) do.


----------



## vantage

Byja said:


> Short answer: you're not 26, like the OP.
> 
> Excellent salary (for his age), bling bling city. Somehow I don't think he'll drive a Camry, shop at LuLu and dress at Outlet mall. Like we (parents) do.


NOBODY needs to spend 3,000 a month on clothes, however old they are!
that's 6,000GBP a year FFS! mental!


----------



## TallyHo

True. It'll be entirely up to him to be as frugal or extravagant as he wants to be. He fortunately has options.

I was still in my 20s when I first came here in 2006. Nice salary, nice social life and I don't think I ever spent more than 15K a month all in even when rents were sky high. I have juniors on my team who make ~20K, in their 20s, and they have comfortable apartments, drive decent cars (Pajeros mostly), eat/drink out, take several nice holidays a year and still save money. It all comes down to priorities and budgeting. 



Byja said:


> Short answer: you're not 26, like the OP.
> 
> Excellent salary (for his age), bling bling city. Somehow I don't think he'll drive a Camry, shop at LuLu and dress at Outlet mall. Like we (parents) do.


----------



## Byja

vantage said:


> NOBODY needs to spend 3,000 a month on clothes, however old they are!
> that's 6,000GBP a year FFS! mental!


It's not just clothes, I've put etc in the end. Could be clothes, shoes, bags, household items, books, DVDs, gadgets, phone(s), laptop(s), other [email protected] you most probably don't need.


----------



## Aristoteles

Hi guys,

Thank you for the answers! 

The relocation is going to be paid by the company. (1 container for our stuff from Germany)- so no major furniture is going to be bought

I love to cook at home! So most of the weekends we will be eating at home. Are there well sorted supermarkets in Dubai (gourmet?)

As for clothes and other consumer goods - I think our expenses should be lower than 3000 dhs a month

Are trips to Seychelles, Maldives or Thailand more expensive than Europe?

We would like to live in a nice neighbourhood close to the beach. 1 Br apt should be enough. Any suggestions?

Thank you !


----------



## TallyHo

Supermarkets here are pretty well equipped. The big hypermarkets (Carrefour etc) are the cheapest. Spinneys and Waitrose (essentially the same stores) are more upscale with correspondingly higher prices. The food hall at Galleries Lafayettes at the Dubai Mall is very nice. The grocery scene in Dubai is western friendly but if you know your ingredients you'll probably find the quality of produce not as good as back home, but it's not bad either. Otherwise the imported cheese, pastas, frozen goods etc are all here. Baked goods in the markets here are actually better than you might expect. 

Flights to the Seychelles are expensive, flights to the Maldives are cheaper, but resorts in both islands are very expensive. Maldives is probably slightly cheaper and they've just opened up the local islands to the tourist trade so family owned B&B are now becoming a cheaper option.

Thailand is as expensive or as cheap as you want to make it. Flights to Thailand will be more expensive if flying direct with Emirates or Thai Airways but otherwise it's possible to find flights for as low as 2,000 AED/person. 

If you want to live within walking distance of the beach you have two options: Dubai Marina and the Palm. It's doable to find a 1-bedroom in both areas for 100K or just under. Marina is a bit cheaper and gives you more options. 

Neither the Palm or the Marina have the best beaches in Dubai, by the way. Most of the beaches are public and easily accessible by car (just drive up onto the beach). If you buy a car you'll be no more than 10-15 minutes from a good beach. 



Aristoteles said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Thank you for the answers!
> 
> The relocation is going to be paid by the company. (1 container for our stuff from Germany)- so no major furniture is going to be bought
> 
> I love to cook at home! So most of the weekends we will be eating at home. Are there well sorted supermarkets in Dubai (gourmet?)
> 
> As for clothes and other consumer goods - I think our expenses should be lower than 3000 dhs a month
> 
> Are trips to Seychelles, Maldives or Thailand more expensive than Europe?
> 
> We would like to live in a nice neighbourhood close to the beach. 1 Br apt should be enough. Any suggestions?
> 
> Thank you !


----------



## Tribute

*Query*

Hi,

I am 25, single, from Australia, 3 years out of a civil eng degree working in construction. 

I have been offered a job in Dubai with a package of 25,000 per month (includes 15,000 base salary, 7,000 housing and 3,000 transportation) with a one off 35,000 dirham relocation payment since I am transferring internally within the company.

Do you guys think this will be enough for me to be able to rent a 1 bed studio in one of the expat areas, live comfortably (i.e. eat out twice a week, go out on the weekends, play golf once a fortnight) while still saving a minimum of 6,000 dirham per month? 

Any feedback would be much appreciated as honestly I have no idea what to expect in terms of cost of living in Dubai currently.

Cheers


----------



## arabianhorse

Tribute said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am 25, single, from Australia, 3 years out of a civil eng degree working in construction.
> 
> I have been offered a job in Dubai with a package of 25,000 per month (includes 15,000 base salary, 7,000 housing and 3,000 transportation) with a one off 35,000 dirham relocation payment since I am transferring internally within the company.
> 
> Do you guys think this will be enough for me to be able to rent a 1 bed studio in one of the expat areas, live comfortably (i.e. eat out twice a week, go out on the weekends, play golf once a fortnight) while still saving a minimum of 6,000 dirham per month?
> 
> Any feedback would be much appreciated as honestly I have no idea what to expect in terms of cost of living in Dubai currently.
> 
> Cheers


That's plenty mate. Enjoy!!!


----------



## Jorge Damasceno

*Salary*

Hi All 
Can some one tell me if 40000AED/month is a good salary in Dubai for Operations Director , to rent a 1 bedroom apartment and transport as well.
I would appreciate coments regarding this.

Thank you to all


----------



## arabianhorse

Jorge Damasceno said:


> Hi All
> Can some one tell me if 40000AED/month is a good salary in Dubai for Operations Director , to rent a 1 bedroom apartment and transport as well.
> I would appreciate coments regarding this.
> 
> Thank you to all


Decent salary for a single or couple.

Not a good salary if you are a surgeon. Operation Director for what sort of organisation. How large. What qualifications and experience are needed for this job?


----------



## apaetzhold

Hi,

I had a couple questions if people were informed and feeling helpful.

1. Is the following job offer fair?

180K annual salary
Housing AND utilities provided

2. How easy is it to find an Arabic class in the city? Would I need to rely on a private tutor?

3. Is it easy/difficult/possible to get connected and plugged into social life?

4. Is there a dating scene at all? (Im in my 20s...and don't really want to lock into two year contract if there are virtually no singles.) 

Thanks for the reply in advance.


----------



## zatapa

Don't worry, people do have sex here albeit behind closed doors.


----------



## onlooker

*salary package help*

hi, i am a single parent with a kid studying in grade 5. i have 15 years of primary level teaching experience in a british curriculum based school. i am a masters degree holder and TEFL certifiied as well. 

can anyone guide me
1. what salary package should i be expecting from a british school in uae?

2. how much should i be earning in order to make the two ends meet thinking that i have a child also who is studying.

3. i know dubai is the most expensive emirate in uae, so other than this, which state would suit me in order to live a normal life? ( without any luxuries )


----------



## apaetzhold

My impression is that Abu Dhabi is actually more expensive because of housing.


----------



## Alfred1

apaetzhold said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had a couple questions if people were informed and feeling helpful.
> 
> 1. Is the following job offer fair?
> 
> 180K annual salary
> Housing AND utilities provided
> 
> 2. How easy is it to find an Arabic class in the city? Would I need to rely on a private tutor?
> 
> 3. Is it easy/difficult/possible to get connected and plugged into social life?
> 
> 4. Is there a dating scene at all? (Im in my 20s...and don't really want to lock into two year contract if there are virtually no singles.)
> 
> Thanks for the reply in advance.



Are they actually serious questions?

The questions are so open the replies you get won't be of any use to you.

Socialising depends what kind of person you are, do you socialise easily or are you from Montana? I managed to socialise in the jungles of Panama and the plains of Bangladesh, so I'm sure you'll be able to find a friend in the UAE.

You'll be fine, plenty to do, plenty of young people to socialise with.
Its not Vegas but as long as you behave you can have fun.


----------



## apaetzhold

Alfred1 said:


> Are they actually serious questions?
> 
> The questions are so open the replies you get won't be of any use to you.
> 
> Socialising depends what kind of person you are, do you socialise easily or are you from Montana? I managed to socialise in the jungles of Panama and the plains of Bangladesh, so I'm sure you'll be able to find a friend in the UAE.
> 
> You'll be fine, plenty to do, plenty of young people to socialise with.
> Its not Vegas but as long as you behave you can have fun.


That actually does anwer my question as far as socializing goes. I assumed there was an active social life in Dubai, but wasnt sure about Abu Dhabi. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Alfred1

apaetzhold said:


> That actually does anwer my question as far as socializing goes. I assumed there was an active social life in Dubai, but wasnt sure about Abu Dhabi. Thanks for clearing that up.


Maybe someone here can give you an up to date idea but back 7-8yrs ago I found no problems socialising in UAE or Qatar. 

One thing I didn't like was the 'scene' of expats and prostitutes that seem to be in many bars, with some places being worse than others.
Back home in the UK I can take my wife into pretty much any pub for a quiet drink and feel perfectly comfortable in our surroundings. Unfortunately in the UAE many bars are frequented by greasy old expats and hookers, so if you don't know your way around (and its not your thing) you might well end up feeling very uncomfortable if you innocently wander into one - as I found out to my expense.

Back when we first went over there an Australian friend of mine went back to his hotel early one evening straight from work with a female colleague to genuinely work on a project over a coffee, nothing untoward was planned. As he walked across the lobby the young lad on the desk informed him that he couldn't take prostitutes to his room.
There was very nearly a punch up


----------



## apaetzhold

Prostitutes? Really? I would think that would NOT be tolerated in the UAE....with very harsh penalties to deter ladies of the night.


----------



## TallyHo

Hehehe.

You're in for a surprise.

That aside, it does vary from bar to bar. In Dubai at least certain bars are known for prostitutes whilst others aren't. The fancier bars in the fancier hotels don't encourage prostitutes and crack down on them insomuch as possible, but it's not always easy to tell if a well dressed woman is a prostitute or not and they don't necessarily want to offend a high profile party of men that have a couple of, ahem, lady friends with them. 

But rest assured it certainly exists here at all levels, from the cheap two-bit ho's (mostly Filipinos, Chinese and Africans) to very expensive ladies of the night (Russians, Lebanese, Kazakhs, Persians and other Arabs). And it's a flourishing scene primarily patronised by the Arabs themselves although all nationalities partake of the...activity. The Middle East, particularly the Gulf, may be a deeply devout region but it's also a place full of contradictions, many of which are so bleeding obvious and noticeable and the flourishing prostitution scene is one of them. 

As for your package offer, it works out to 15K a month plus free housing. Perfectly doable if not lavish. On 15k you can rent a basic car for 2k a month, cover your day to day expenses and socialise comfortably and still save up to 10k a month if you're inclined. The one thing I would look into is the location of the apartment. Is it on the Corniche in AD or out in the sticks by the labour camps in Mussaffah? 



apaetzhold said:


> Prostitutes? Really? I would think that would NOT be tolerated in the UAE....with very harsh penalties to deter ladies of the night.


----------



## zatapa

How naive people can be. There is no country that has been able to ban prostitutes. It is everywhere, especially in countries where prostitution is forbidden.


----------



## AKID

I need an advice from Experts on the forum, I've a got an offer from my current company to move to Dubai from India.. I'm a middle management professional , with a family of 4 (self, wife and 2 kids aged 4 and 2) . The offer am getting is as follows:

Base salary: 370000 AED per annum
Housing: With Kids--120000 AED per annum
Transportation Allowance: 8400 AED
Air Tickets to country of origin per year for family
Medical Insurance : Covered for employee and family 
Schooling : 85% of school fees is reimbursed upon producing the schooling payment receipt – This would not include kids transportation. 

Is this a good offer , what is the saving potential?


----------



## zatapa

Dear Akid, 
School costs depend heavily on the school you choose but let's say you pay aed 45k/yr for a good international school, that means for 1 child your costs will be aed 7k/yr. Then for housing: an apartment in sharjah or jlt is a big difference in price. Try to stay within your budget but ask your company to cover rent increase costs. Nursery will easily cost aed 35k/yr if you are considering that. Car allowance should be covered by tge company at your level so no worries there. Cost of living should be aed 120k/yr including dewa bills etc if you are disciplined. This means you could easily save aed 150k/yr if you cut corners. However, most people will find that once they move here, there lifestyle changes. Bigger house, bigger car, bigger everything. ..


----------



## babu.c

Hi All 
Can some one tell me if 21000AED/month is a good salary in Dubai for IT- Systems Manager. I'm married and has 1 kid to support. I'm planning to shift during March'14.

Bonus is not included, which I'm expecting to get after completion of 1 year.

I would appreciate comments regarding this.

Thank you to all


----------



## Vinvinu

Hi Folks,

My name is Vinod from Bangalore. I have almost cleared an interview with a consulting firm for Analytics role. Below are my details:

Total experience: 8.5 years
Fields: Analytics, data analytics
Current package: Indian rupees 12 lakhs/pa

So kindly suggest How much I can ask then in terms of Dubai salary. How much I can ask and what are the other details to ask the employers.

I am very new to this forum and much appreciate prompt suggestions.

Thanks a ton


----------



## SuzyV

Hi everyone

This is such a great resource so thank you in advance for your valuable time and knowledge.

We are a family of 4 (kids aged 2.5 and 4) but soon to be 5, with third child due in June.

Currently live in Sydney in a 3 bed house with garden nr the beach. Great lifestyle but v expensive. And only just about break even each month with husband on v decent salary (senior marketer) plus my part time administrator income.

Anyone got any feel for cost of living in Abu Dhabi vs Sydney please? We are crunching numbers right now as my husband has been offered a job in AD. Our main motivator for moving is to save some money over a period of a few years whilst our kids are little.

Package as follows:
35,000 salary
15,000 housing
3,000 schooling allowance per child
4,000 other allowance 
Plus medical, flights home etc
TOTAL 57,000

How does this stack up? 

We are worried about cost of housing. Looking at 4 bed villas in Al Raha Gardens or KCA and they seem to be approx 230k/ yr. Our allowance is 180k.

The company have suggested apartments in Al Raha Beach which will be close to the office. Not sure on living in an appt with 3 small children tho?

All thoughts and comments v welcome. We are going to need to negotiate/ make a decision v soon!!

Thanks all


----------



## telecompro

SuzyV said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> This is such a great resource so thank you in advance for your valuable time and knowledge.
> 
> We are a family of 4 (kids aged 2.5 and 4) but soon to be 5, with third child due in June.
> 
> Currently live in Sydney in a 3 bed house with garden nr the beach. Great lifestyle but v expensive. And only just about break even each month with husband on v decent salary (senior marketer) plus my part time administrator income.
> 
> Anyone got any feel for cost of living in Abu Dhabi vs Sydney please? We are crunching numbers right now as my husband has been offered a job in AD. Our main motivator for moving is to save some money over a period of a few years whilst our kids are little.
> 
> Package as follows:
> 35,000 salary
> 15,000 housing
> 3,000 schooling allowance per child
> 4,000 other allowance
> Plus medical, flights home etc
> TOTAL 57,000
> 
> How does this stack up?
> 
> We are worried about cost of housing. Looking at 4 bed villas in Al Raha Gardens or KCA and they seem to be approx 230k/ yr. Our allowance is 180k.
> 
> The company have suggested apartments in Al Raha Beach which will be close to the office. Not sure on living in an appt with 3 small children tho?
> 
> All thoughts and comments v welcome. We are going to need to negotiate/ make a decision v soon!!
> 
> Thanks all



More details on your husband profile and job being offered? Years of experience? etc..


----------



## SuzyV

Offer is for a Senior Manager role - grade 2.

My husband is aged 38, with 14 yrs experience in marketing roles in London and Sydney. Been headhunted for this role.


----------



## telecompro

Overall good salary - but you will have problems with the schooling which is super expensive. I believe you should negotiate to get more on the schooling...rest looks OK..


----------



## Vinvinu

Hi Folks,

My name is Vinod from Bangalore. I have almost cleared an interview with a consulting firm for Analytics role. Below are my details:

Total experience: 8.5 years
Fields: Analytics, data analytics
Current package: Indian rupees 12 lakhs/pa

So kindly suggest How much I can ask then in terms of Dubai salary. How much I can ask and what are the other details to ask the employers.

I am very new to this forum and much appreciate prompt suggestions.

Thanks a ton


----------



## dostidilse

*Salary in Abu Dhabi.... please help!*

I got an offer from abu dhabi company (IT company). the details are below:-

1 total salary 32K per month (all inclusive)
2 I am 30 year and my wife. 
3. company will bear insurance and flight tickets for me.
4. accomodation etc, I have to arrange of my own.
5. I am 12 years IT exp and offered a Project manager for IT infra job.

My question:- 

1. will i be able to live a decent life with this package? 

Please respond fast, as i have to revert to HR to confirm my acceptance or rejection.


----------



## pedro_pica

Hi everyone!

I'm a physiotherapist and I had a job offer for a Hospital in Abu Dhabi:

17,601AED per month (this includes allowance);
30 leave days;
1 pay flight per year;
10 days for continous formation/education;
health insurance for me, wife and 3 kids (I don't have a wife neither kids).

What do you think?


----------



## BedouGirl

pedro_pica said:


> Hi everyone! I'm a physiotherapist and I had a job offer for a Hospital in Abu Dhabi: 17,601AED per month (this includes allowance); 30 leave days; 1 pay flight per year; 10 days for continous formation/education; health insurance for me, wife and 3 kids (I don't have a wife neither kids). What do you think?


Will you be provided with accommodation?


----------



## pedro_pica

BedouGirl said:


> Will you be provided with accommodation?


No, the hospital doen't provide any accommodation.


----------



## BedouGirl

pedro_pica said:


> No, the hospital doen't provide any accommodation.


I wouldn't say it's fantastic,


----------



## pedro_pica

BedouGirl said:


> I wouldn't say it's fantastic,


I agree with you. The problem is that there are 2 HR companies involved, and it seems that both want to profit and they reduce the salary offer in order to have that profit.

For you, what would be reasonable?


----------



## usaawv

pedro_pica said:


> I agree with you. The problem is that there are 2 HR companies involved, and it seems that both want to profit and they reduce the salary offer in order to have that profit.
> 
> For you, what would be reasonable?


17601 UAE/month = ~3500 EUR or ~4800 USD a month.

It's not that the salary is unreasonable but to me it's not enough to get you to leave your home country. Housing is going to eat a lot of that salary. What hospital?


----------



## lw2304

*Job Offer*

Hi there, I have recently been offered a Job in Dubai as a manager in the engineering sector. I was wondering what your opinions are of the salary and housing expenses.
I have been offered the following:

Salary per year: 236000 AED,
housing allowance: 99200 AED,
car allowance: 44000 AED.

Do you think this is enough to live a reasonable lifestyle on,
I am a single male so only have to support myself. 
I would be looking for a 2 bedroom apartment ideally. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Alfred1

lw2304 said:


> Hi there, I have recently been offered a Job in Dubai as a manager in the engineering sector. I was wondering what your opinions are of the salary and housing expenses.
> I have been offered the following:
> 
> Salary per year: 236000 AED,
> housing allowance: 99200 AED,
> car allowance: 44000 AED.
> 
> Do you think this is enough to live a reasonable lifestyle on,
> I am a single male so only have to support myself.
> I would be looking for a 2 bedroom apartment ideally.
> Thanks in advance.



I suppose it depends at what level of management, but I don't think that looks bad at all. The base salary looks reasonable for a young single degree qualified engineering manager. The housing allowance is managable and the car allowance looks very generous.

I've got two mates that are engineering managers that earn 20k per month with 10k (per month) housing allowance (+ all utilities paid) and 2k (per month) car allowance, plus 6 weeks holidays and three flights home per year.
To compare, these guys were both on 40k pa in the UK doing the same job.


----------



## dostidilse

Guys please respond.




dostidilse said:


> I got an offer from abu dhabi company (IT company). the details are below:-
> 
> 1 total salary 32K per month (all inclusive)
> 2 I am 30 year and my wife.
> 3. company will bear insurance and flight tickets for me.
> 4. accomodation etc, I have to arrange of my own.
> 5. I am 12 years IT exp and offered a Project manager for IT infra job.
> 
> My question:-
> 
> 1. will i be able to live a decent life with this package?
> 
> Please respond fast, as i have to revert to HR to confirm my acceptance or rejection.


----------



## arabianhorse

dostidilse said:


> Guys please respond.


US 98k per anum

Less say $32k for a decent 2 bedroom leaves you with US $66k per annum

Frugal lifestyle (by my standards) for 2 will cost you $30k per annum after rent

Moderate lifestyle (again by my western standards) will cost $60k for 2

So you wont starve. Rest is up to you

Edit - Reasonably comfortable lifestyle with a few nice holidays - $100k.


----------



## flo33

mmmm give it a trial. Dubai is tempting with good offers but you must have saving skills.otherwise you will go home bankrupt


----------



## Alfred1

There seems to be a big emphasis on saving money.

I've never done that, I've worked all over the world and earned some incredible sums of money, I made sure we bought a house but other than that we've spent it all. We've had a brilliant life, chartered helicopters, yachts, travelled the world on amazing holidays and my children have seen and done things that many kids have not, its been a fantastic ride for all of us and its not over yet.
I don't intend to save huge amounts of money now either, I intend to live well and enjoy my life.

When I'm lying on my deathbed will I be happy that I have loads of money in the bank or will I be happy that I spent my money and enjoyed a very rich and varied life.
Its a no brainer, there are no pockets in a shroud.

So I won't be living frugally just so I can count my money at the end of every year.


----------



## vantage

Alfred1 said:


> There seems to be a big emphasis on saving money. I've never done that, I've worked all over the world and earned some incredible sums of money, I made sure we bought a house but other than that we've spent it all. We've had a brilliant life, chartered helicopters, yachts, travelled the world on amazing holidays and my children have seen and done things that many kids have not, its been a fantastic ride for all of us and its not over yet. I don't intend to save huge amounts of money now either, I intend to live well and enjoy my life. When I'm lying on my deathbed will I be happy that I have loads of money in the bank or will I be happy that I spent my money and enjoyed a very rich and varied life. Its a no brainer, there are no pockets in a shroud. So I won't be living frugally just so I can count my money at the end of every year.


 How are you planning to get from retirement to your deathbed? It could be 30 yrs.......
I intend to ensure I am not a financial burden on my children, too.


----------



## arabianhorse

Alfred1 said:


> There seems to be a big emphasis on saving money.
> 
> I've never done that, I've worked all over the world and earned some incredible sums of money, I made sure we bought a house but other than that we've spent it all. We've had a brilliant life, chartered helicopters, yachts, travelled the world on amazing holidays and my children have seen and done things that many kids have not, its been a fantastic ride for all of us and its not over yet.
> I don't intend to save huge amounts of money now either, I intend to live well and enjoy my life.
> 
> When I'm lying on my deathbed will I be happy that I have loads of money in the bank or will I be happy that I spent my money and enjoyed a very rich and varied life.
> Its a no brainer, there are no pockets in a shroud.
> 
> So I won't be living frugally just so I can count my money at the end of every year.


Look at me. Look at me!!!
Whatever turns you on dude!!!


----------



## dostidilse

Thanks for the reply. Should I safely assume, I can live a descent (indian) style life with 32K (per month All inclusive) and still save good?

Sorry i am messing up here, but need some strong advice....please...:yield:



arabianhorse said:


> US 98k per anum
> 
> Less say $32k for a decent 2 bedroom leaves you with US $66k per annum
> 
> Frugal lifestyle (by my standards) for 2 will cost you $30k per annum after rent
> 
> Moderate lifestyle (again by my western standards) will cost $60k for 2
> 
> So you wont starve. Rest is up to you
> 
> Edit - Reasonably comfortable lifestyle with a few nice holidays - $100k.


----------



## zatapa

Depends on your lifestyle and family circumstances.


----------



## dostidilse

well mine is simple here in india. I need to continue the same, no fancy house etc. BTW, my intention is to save max.... should 32k be enough or would it be too less. My wife might not come for the whole tenure, so i can take a shared flat and when she comes, I can take up some temporary accommodation..... food and all, I dont eat in fancy restaurants regular meal (indian) would do for me. No pubs etc..... 

is I am squeezing too much? :fingerscrossed:
BTW in this salary how much would I be able to save .. keeping above said in mind. 




zatapa said:


> Depends on your lifestyle and family circumstances.


----------



## zatapa

32k is a royal salary if you share a flat, have no school fees locally, low dewa bill and eat at home. You could easily save 20k per month then but costs are always above expectation in dubai.


----------



## Comm6

dostidilse said:


> well mine is simple here in india. I need to continue the same, no fancy house etc. BTW, my intention is to save max.... should 32k be enough or would it be too less. My wife might not come for the whole tenure, so i can take a shared flat and when she comes, I can take up some temporary accommodation..... food and all, I dont eat in fancy restaurants regular meal (indian) would do for me. No pubs etc.....
> 
> is I am squeezing too much? :fingerscrossed:
> BTW in this salary how much would I be able to save .. keeping above said in mind.


I am an Indian too and single. I stay at Marina and have a nice German SUV. I enjoy my self , have an occasional drink and basically enjoy life. I don't go berserk shopping for things I don't want or 5 star champagne brunches every week. I have a nice one bed room apartment as I don't want to share nor do I feel the need to have a 2 bhk. I spend on an average around AED 160 to 180,000 a year.

YOUR 32 k per month is around 384k a year so you can enjoy life n save also. Shop sensibly and your good to go. 

Make the most of your time here....enjoy the life, let your wife also enjoy when ever she is here and the savings will be there. If you get into the typical Indian mentality of saving for children, etc etc...you will never enjoy any where.

You save a lot be because you have not tax....


----------



## dostidilse

Thanks for the share man..... can you please tell me one more thing?..... how much you are paying for rent?





Comm6 said:


> I am an Indian too and single. I stay at Marina and have a nice German SUV. I enjoy my self , have an occasional drink and basically enjoy life. I don't go berserk shopping for things I don't want or 5 star champagne brunches every week. I have a nice one bed room apartment as I don't want to share nor do I feel the need to have a 2 bhk. I spend on an average around AED 160 to 180,000 a year.
> 
> YOUR 32 k per month is around 384k a year so you can enjoy life n save also. Shop sensibly and your good to go.
> 
> Make the most of your time here....enjoy the life, let your wife also enjoy when ever she is here and the savings will be there. If you get into the typical Indian mentality of saving for children, etc etc...you will never enjoy any where.
> 
> You save a lot be because you have not tax....


----------



## Alfred1

vantage said:


> How are you planning to get from retirement to your deathbed? It could be 30 yrs.......
> I intend to ensure I am not a financial burden on my children, too.


I'll be too knackered by then to care 

Obviously I have a pension, and my house is paid for.
The intention upon retirement is to sell the house as its way too big for us even now, but when all the kids leave home and we retire (in 25yrs time) we'll sell up, pocket a good sum of money, buy a little cottage somewhere and chill out.

Most people in retirement want to travel and do exciting things, but we've done all that. I'll be more than happy in a little cottage, two Springer Spaniels, my collection of shotguns and enough to put a little food on the table.


----------



## Comm6

dostidilse said:


> Thanks for the share man..... can you please tell me one more thing?..... how much you are paying for rent?


I am paying 80 k for the house but you may have to pay a bit more. If you mve to the western part of Marina prices are cheaper. As you would not have a driving licence n getting it is a *****..stay closer to your office where ever it is. Factor in 6 months for the licence.

Which part of town is your office in?


----------



## Alfred1

arabianhorse said:


> Look at me. Look at me!!!
> Whatever turns you on dude!!!


I was merely suggesting that an obsession with money and saving isn't everything in life.

Its called an opinion and I thought it was worth a post.
Whereas you only posted to try and belittle me, you must be very proud.


----------



## rhyshm

*Hi*

Hi I have just been offered a job in Jebel Ali the total package is 300000aed plus average 250000 in bonuses. What sort of price am I looking at for a nice 1 bed flat ( not looking for luxury) also is a uk driving license suitable to drive over there?
Thanks


----------



## rodrigoc

elmackinho said:


> Thanks a lot.
> 
> Well what are my chances of becomeing a bartender?
> 
> They have told me that after probation work they will put me behind the bar?
> 
> Cheers


I worked in hospitality 3 years here already... after 3 months they are going to tell you wait another 3... or 6 maybe... it´s how the hospitality business works in Dubai, only empty promesses!!
On the other side, once you become a bartender in Cavalli, you should be doing more than 2K in tips a month, I wuold say double..


----------



## arabianhorse

Alfred1 said:


> I was merely suggesting that an obsession with money and saving isn't everything in life.
> 
> Its called an opinion and I thought it was worth a post.
> Whereas you only posted to try and belittle me, you must be very proud.


Don't flatter yourself.
So you saved and bought yourself a BIG house. One too big even now . 

So you have set yourself up comfortably for retirement.

Isn't that exactly everyone who is "obsessed with savings" ( your words, not mine) are also aiming for.
:der:


----------



## zatapa

Well said, arabianhorse.


----------



## Alfred1

arabianhorse said:


> Don't flatter yourself.
> So you saved and bought yourself a BIG house. One too big even now .
> 
> So you have set yourself up comfortably for retirement.
> 
> Isn't that exactly everyone who is "obsessed with savings" ( your words, not mine) are also aiming for.
> :der:


Oh I see, my apologies, yes you have a point, you should have said that then, your post just said something about "me!" and something about me "getting off", its not always clear what you chaps from the colonies mean.

Glad we cleared that up


----------



## AKID

zatapa said:


> Dear Akid,
> School costs depend heavily on the school you choose but let's say you pay aed 45k/yr for a good international school, that means for 1 child your costs will be aed 7k/yr. Then for housing: an apartment in sharjah or jlt is a big difference in price. Try to stay within your budget but ask your company to cover rent increase costs. Nursery will easily cost aed 35k/yr if you are considering that. Car allowance should be covered by tge company at your level so no worries there. Cost of living should be aed 120k/yr including dewa bills etc if you are disciplined. This means you could easily save aed 150k/yr if you cut corners. However, most people will find that once they move here, there lifestyle changes. Bigger house, bigger car, bigger everything. ..


Thanks Zatapa for your guidance, my office is Dubai Internet City so am assuming I'll take a house nearby or not very far off.. What will be the rent of decent 2-3 BHK apartment in those areas? 

Also is this a fair package of mid mgmt professional in IT /Hitech Industry?


----------



## TallyHo

I had to google BHK.

Hmm. Learn something new every day.

Expect to start at 100K for a two bedroom apartment within easy reach of Internet City. This includes the Greens, TECOM, JLT and the Marina. 

You may find something cheaper in Al Barsha, which is slightly further away.




AKID said:


> Thanks Zatapa for your guidance, my office is Dubai Internet City so am assuming I'll take a house nearby or not very far off.. What will be the rent of decent 2-3 BHK apartment in those areas?
> 
> Also is this a fair package of mid mgmt professional in IT /Hitech Industry?


----------



## AKID

Thanks - which among the three has higher proportion of Indian community?


----------



## TallyHo

Err....you don't know much about Dubai, do you?

The Indian expatriate community is the biggest in the UAE and Indians live in large numbers just about everywhere in Dubai. 

If you want a more traditional Indian community then Bur Dubai and Karama are your best bet. 



AKID said:


> Thanks - which among the three has higher proportion of Indian community?


----------



## AKID

I don't want to live in a traditional community , would prefer to live in slightly cosmopolitan environment with fair presence of Indian folks. My budget is 120 k aed for house ? Will I get something decent in that money?


----------



## zatapa

Wherever you live, it's pretty hard to find a place without indians. They are everywhere indeed. Try Sharjah, I heard it's got a good community feel and apartments are affordable!


----------



## AKID

I don't want to commute for long , office is in internet city so will prefer staying closeby


----------



## kirstenbrown89

*Decent package?*

HI all,

I've been offered a package deal with a company of

4500 AED per month
Accommodation provided in International City, OR if I choose a 2700AED housing allowance per month
Transport to and from work if I take the Accommodation provided
Uniforms and dry cleaning plus food when on shift included.
Medical insurance included.


I am not high maintenance. I prefer to cook all my own food and go out for meals maybe once a week with friends, and usually a place modestly priced.

Is this a decent enough package to cover any expenses. Go out maybe once a week and save a little bit?

Any advice or input is appreciated. :smile:


----------



## zatapa

Your name sounds English. I hope i am wrong because that salary won't keep you alive. What is the job?


----------



## arabianhorse

kirstenbrown89 said:


> HI all,
> 
> I've been offered a package deal with a company of
> 
> 4500 AED per month
> Accommodation provided in International City, OR if I choose a 2700AED housing allowance per month
> Transport to and from work if I take the Accommodation provided
> Uniforms and dry cleaning plus food when on shift included.
> Medical insurance included.
> 
> 
> I am not high maintenance. I prefer to cook all my own food and go out for meals maybe once a week with friends, and usually a place modestly priced.
> 
> Is this a decent enough package to cover any expenses. Go out maybe once a week and save a little bit?
> 
> Any advice or input is appreciated. :smile:


What sort of job is this?

Double both the salary and housing allowance, and it'll be a decent wage to live on for a single person 

With your current offer, you're probably miles better off in the UK even if that means being on the dole


----------



## zatapa

4500 dhs is my monthly spend in food courts for lunch


----------



## vantage

zatapa said:


> 4500 dhs is my monthly spend in food courts for lunch


what on earth are you eating?!
I assume you are 200 or 300 lbs overweight?!?


----------



## TallyHo

4500 / 20 working days per month = 225 AED per lunch. 

Generous....



zatapa said:


> 4500 dhs is my monthly spend in food courts for lunch


----------



## zatapa

vantage said:


> what on earth are you eating?!
> I assume you are 200 or 300 lbs overweight?!?


I am actually underweight but i have an extraordinary metabolism.


----------



## kirstenbrown89

I'm going as an Assistant Restaurant Manager.
A friend of mine did the same job for the same salary last year and said she was ok on it.

My expenses will be relatively low, not paying rent, not paying for transport, not paying for food on the days that I am working. 

Will I really need that much more spending money?


----------



## NjxNA

kirstenbrown89 said:


> I'm going as an Assistant Restaurant Manager.
> A friend of mine did the same job for the same salary last year and said she was ok on it.
> 
> My expenses will be relatively low, not paying rent, not paying for transport, not paying for food on the days that I am working.
> 
> Will I really need that much more spending money?


Considering your accommodation will be in International City, you'll need money to buy or rent a car or take a cab to get out of there every time you are not working or in the weekends as there's no metro nearby and a bus connection will take you nearly 1 hour to get to downtown.

You might be able to live (I cannot see how honestly) but saving money out of that salary will be nearly impossible.

Just my two cents...


----------



## Alfred1

kirstenbrown89 said:


> I'm going as an Assistant Restaurant Manager.
> A friend of mine did the same job for the same salary last year and said she was ok on it.
> 
> My expenses will be relatively low, not paying rent, not paying for transport, not paying for food on the days that I am working.
> 
> Will I really need that much more spending money?


So basically everything is provided except food on the days you don't work....and I guess you'll work 6 days a week?

I guess the answer then is yes, you'll live.
Admittedly you might not fit in with the cool crowd who earn mega bucks and are saving for their next yacht but you won't starve.

When I was a youngster I worked in the South of France for just enough to keep me alive and I had a fantastic time. I didn't fit in with the yacht owners at the marina either but I wasn't there for that. And I know people now who work in holiday resorts who earn a very small amount but have lots of fun.
I'm not sure Dubai is in the same category though, most people go to Dubai to earn as much money as possible and save as much as possible - which means they need to earn a lot because if you have money to spend then life is good.

If I were you I wouldn't expect to save much at all on that sort of package.
And the accommodation allowance is low, so you won't be living in luxury.


----------



## caz153

*Salary Question from UK/London*

Hi All, 

Firstly, I have spent a lot of time trying to find info on this/other threads but I really am struggling to determine the strength of my offer. Apologies in advance for yet another package/relocation offer question! 

I've been offered a role in Dubai by my company and I'm due to move in around 7 weeks. I really want to move out to Dubai but at the same time I want to make sure that I'm moving for a competitive (comfortable) offer - which is where I have doubts.

I currently work in London and the company are convinced that offering me a like for like salary, based roughly on current exchange rates, (6 AED: 1 GBP) is acceptable. I'm very aware that Dubai is a completely different market to London so it seems like a bit of a simplistic approach. There are a few other factors at play (such as the fact that I'd be getting a pay rise if I stay in London, which the Dubai office won't match, and the fact that they are offering a poor level of relocation support - flight out, hotel for only 2 weeks (they are adamant that it shouldn't take longer to find a place to live and move in) and such a small shipping allowance that there is no point in even mentioning it).

I'm happy to provide more specific details on the salary side etc - but has anyone else moving from the UK experienced a like for like offer, and if so is it really comparable in terms of living expenses for that salary? Do you have less/more spare change a month?

Thanks so much for any help


----------



## kirstenbrown89

NjxNA said:


> Considering your accommodation will be in International City, you'll need money to buy or rent a car or take a cab to get out of there every time you are not working or in the weekends as there's no metro nearby and a bus connection will take you nearly 1 hour to get to downtown.
> 
> You might be able to live (I cannot see how honestly) but saving money out of that salary will be nearly impossible.
> 
> Just my two cents...


I considered that, but apparently I can use the company transport to get into the main city on my days off as well. Company transport is every hour so I guess that won't be so bad 

I realize I won't be able to save loads, I'm not really expecting to. I'm going out there for the experience as working with this particular company in Dubai opens a lot of doors within a year etc.


----------



## vantage

caz153 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Firstly, I have spent a lot of time trying to find info on this/other threads but I really am struggling to determine the strength of my offer. Apologies in advance for yet another package/relocation offer question!
> 
> I've been offered a role in Dubai by my company and I'm due to move in around 7 weeks. I really want to move out to Dubai but at the same time I want to make sure that I'm moving for a competitive (comfortable) offer - which is where I have doubts.
> 
> I currently work in London and the company are convinced that offering me a like for like salary, based roughly on current exchange rates, (6 AED: 1 GBP) is acceptable. I'm very aware that Dubai is a completely different market to London so it seems like a bit of a simplistic approach. There are a few other factors at play (such as the fact that I'd be getting a pay rise if I stay in London, which the Dubai office won't match, and the fact that they are offering a poor level of relocation support - flight out, hotel for only 2 weeks (they are adamant that it shouldn't take longer to find a place to live and move in) and such a small shipping allowance that there is no point in even mentioning it).
> 
> I'm happy to provide more specific details on the salary side etc - but has anyone else moving from the UK experienced a like for like offer, and if so is it really comparable in terms of living expenses for that salary? Do you have less/more spare change a month?
> 
> Thanks so much for any help


is it a choice, or "relocate or redundancy"?
by the sounds of it, you have the opportunity to stay, and get a pay rise.
in effect, then, it is not a like-for-like transfer. it's a pay cut, if the alternative comes with a pay rise.
On the other hand, at least you are coming from London, which has a very high cost of living too.

many people only get 2 weeks to find a place. This only works if the Company is really up to speed in sortin gout your visa etc in double quick time, as this is required to rent a place. Some companie sare better than others in this respect.

if you have the choice, don't be bullied. Just say you need mor emoney, or you're not going.

it also depends on your current wage, to a certain degree, as to how doable it is. If you are scrpaing by now, you'll definitely be scraping by here.
If you are a 100,000+ earner, then things will be a lot easier!


----------



## TallyHo

You can survive on the offered salary, especially with most of your basic needs and housing taken care of. International City has a mixed reputation, it's largely populated by single male Asians (bachelors as they're termed here) and some people don't feel comfortable there because of it. It will depend in which part of International City you're placed in. And it is out in the sticks. It's a rather odd place as you'll soon see. On the upside there's a bunch of pretty good cheap Indian, Pakistani and Chinese restaurants.

But when you go into "expat" Dubai which is where most of your western expat peers live, you'll be surprised by how expensive socialising can be. Three drinks + taxi faire for me can easily be 150 AED, but taxis to International City will add another 100 AED to that easily (don't assume the company shuttle will run late at night or early morning). 

As long as you're very practical and realistic and take advantage of the ladies' nights when you can get free drinks, and more importantly, never get into debt, you should be ok. If you're determined to get Dubai experience it may not be a bad way to get started. Just be prepared, if things don't work out, to hop on the plane back home. Lots of people get burned out easily in Dubai, especially in the hospitality sector where the hours are long and wages poor.

Just be aware that


kirstenbrown89 said:


> I considered that, but apparently I can use the company transport to get into the main city on my days off as well. Company transport is every hour so I guess that won't be so bad
> 
> I realize I won't be able to save loads, I'm not really expecting to. I'm going out there for the experience as working with this particular company in Dubai opens a lot of doors within a year etc.


----------



## Alfred1

caz153 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Firstly, I have spent a lot of time trying to find info on this/other threads but I really am struggling to determine the strength of my offer. Apologies in advance for yet another package/relocation offer question!
> 
> I've been offered a role in Dubai by my company and I'm due to move in around 7 weeks. I really want to move out to Dubai but at the same time I want to make sure that I'm moving for a competitive (comfortable) offer - which is where I have doubts.
> 
> I currently work in London and the company are convinced that offering me a like for like salary, based roughly on current exchange rates, (6 AED: 1 GBP) is acceptable. I'm very aware that Dubai is a completely different market to London so it seems like a bit of a simplistic approach. There are a few other factors at play (such as the fact that I'd be getting a pay rise if I stay in London, which the Dubai office won't match, and the fact that they are offering a poor level of relocation support - flight out, hotel for only 2 weeks (they are adamant that it shouldn't take longer to find a place to live and move in) and such a small shipping allowance that there is no point in even mentioning it).
> 
> I'm happy to provide more specific details on the salary side etc - but has anyone else moving from the UK experienced a like for like offer, and if so is it really comparable in terms of living expenses for that salary? Do you have less/more spare change a month?
> 
> Thanks so much for any help



I think it really depends on you and your circumstances.

The last time I lived in Dubai (pre-2008) it was all about the money, I basically said pay me lots of money and a very good package or I'm not going. They had to double my salary and pay my rent/bills/expenses or it wasn't happening.

This time its all about lifestyle and wanting out of my current role in the company, so I said give me a few hundred quid a month more and pay my rent/school fees and I'll happily go.
I know I sold myself a bit short, other people at a lower level are on either the same or not far off, but the role does have very good prospects and its enough - for now.

Like I said, depends on you.
If its like for like then remember (for example) 50k in the UK is a lot less than 50k in Dubai as you won't be paying tax....and make sure you understand the tax laws before you decide to leave.


----------



## caz153

Alfred1 said:


> I think it really depends on you and your circumstances.
> 
> 50k in the UK is a lot less than 50k in Dubai as you won't be paying tax....and make sure you understand the tax laws before you decide to leave.



Thanks for your replies guys - it's really helpful. I guess I'm trying to work out if the cost of living is going to be comparable - given that it's tax free does that mean I'll have extra cash if I continue with a similar lifestyle (dinner out a couple of times a week, drinks etc) or if the cost of living basically outweighs the tax free benefit. 

I've already done a lot of research into the rent and bills side of it - but I see a lot of conflicting information about the cost of food/socialising etc


----------



## Alfred1

caz153 said:


> Thanks for your replies guys - it's really helpful. I guess I'm trying to work out if the cost of living is going to be comparable - given that it's tax free does that mean I'll have extra cash if I continue with a similar lifestyle (dinner out a couple of times a week, drinks etc) or if the cost of living basically outweighs the tax free benefit.
> 
> I've already done a lot of research into the rent and bills side of it - but I see a lot of conflicting information about the cost of food/socialising etc


To be honest its a year since I was there and its 6yrs since I lived there last time.
I'm due to fly out in a few days to take up residence again.

So I hope it hasn't changed too much but in my experience you can cut your cloth to suit your wallet in terms of food.
You can spend 1200dhs on a meal or 25dhs, depending on what you want.
Personally I rarely spent a lot unless I was entertaining or celebrating, I'd go to Indian or Pakistani places as I love the food, in fact for a couple of weeks on one trip I ate every evening in Ravi's in Satwa and spent 30dhs a night and was more than happy.

I haven't lived in London for 20yrs so can't compare but from what I hear Dubai and London are comparable in terms of food prices.

We cooked most nights when we lived in Dubai and didn't find it too expensive compared to the UK.


----------



## zatapa

With that lifestyle indeed you can save a lot. Life doesn't have to be expensive but it's usually the habits that change. If you find an apartment with chiller fees included, close to a metro station, than you can live without spending much. I know people who survive on 3000dh with flat share covered. It's possible.


----------



## spacemaker

First off, thanks for all your info you guys. You all have already been so helpful...but I guess it's my turn to ask for help!

I'm a 21 year-old soon to be college grad. One of my few options is a job in Dubai, teaching various subjects. It's actually a very unique education environment, and the job sounds fun and exciting. I was totally excited for the position (as it will be basically my first salaried job aside from a few small gigs at my university). However, two small things came up in the preliminary package discussion which I wanted to run by you guys.

1) Salary. I asked for about 145,000 AED a year (12,000 a month)) based on a US Salary. But it's looking like it could be in the range of 115,000 (about 9,000 a month) along with a raise that could bring me to 14,000 after 6 months. I'm a single guy, young, and overall into the simple life. I like to have fun, etc. but I don't shop much or spend a lot on luxuries. A guitar is enough to entertain me for hours. There has been no specific number given, but how low is too low to live without pinching every penny and (maybe) saving a little bit? Again, I'm a single guy with simple tastes, but I don't want to live hand-to-mouth.

Housing was said to either be included, or could be opted out of in exchange for that cash back in the salary. 

2) Relocation. The employer suggested that after 6 months, I may be moved to another emirate. Specifically, Sharjah or Abu Dhabi. I have a middle eastern background so culture shock is no problem for me, but how do these other places stack up to Dubai? Can one live in Dubai and commute to the others?

Basically, with the way the US job market is for a young guy like me, any sort of fun job that lets me not need to borrow any money to live sounds like a good way to start my post-grad life. But, I want to know that the "juice is worth the squeeze" as we say.

Thanks!


----------



## zatapa

Abu dhabi is at least 1.5hrs drive from dubai and very bad traffic in rush hour. Sharjah is easy to reach and not really a great place to live. If you live in dubai and work in sharjah, it is ten times better than vice versa.
If your housing is covered and car as well, then 9k should be sufficient.


----------



## jms1068

*US citizen considering move to Dubai*

First post here...I just received an offer of 160,000 USD/yr. Out of that I have to cover my housing (family of 5). Employer will cover one car, cell phone, health insurance. 

It SOUNDS like a lot, but I'll have to maintain my house back in the US at $1600/mo...

I'm used to to US$100 with mortgage costs of US$16000/yr, and of course a pretty heavy federal and state income tax.

Would this income allow my family to live BETTER than we currently do in the US? I hear that housing is crazy expensive, I've heard US$50,000/yr, prepaid, for a 4BR villa...ouch.


----------



## roosterbooster20132013

jms1068 said:


> First post here...I just received an offer of 160,000 USD/yr. Out of that I have to cover my housing (family of 5). Employer will cover one car, cell phone, health insurance.
> 
> It SOUNDS like a lot, but I'll have to maintain my house back in the US at $1600/mo...
> 
> I'm used to to US$100 with mortgage costs of US$16000/yr, and of course a pretty heavy federal and state income tax.
> 
> Would this income allow my family to live BETTER than we currently do in the US? I hear that housing is crazy expensive, I've heard US$50,000/yr, prepaid, for a 4BR villa...ouch.



American here.
Questions first: 160K doing what? Just to check if its underpaid or not? how many yrs exp.
Housing figures are correct infact lower for that size of family
Schooling : who is paying? if employer paying 100% good for you. with 3 kids all school going you will in deep trouble if fees not paid by employer..
Amer School of dubai: 50K AED per year +!!!! per child.. per grade
and then you are covering US home payments.. is that 1600 post rental coverage?
If not you are deeep in hole...
Good luck. if math scares you please stay awqy
i learnt it the real way ..:boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing:


----------



## jms1068

roosterbooster20132013 said:


> American here.
> Questions first: 160K doing what? Just to check if its underpaid or not? how many yrs exp.
> Housing figures are correct infact lower for that size of family
> Schooling : who is paying? if employer paying 100% good for you. with 3 kids all school going you will in deep trouble if fees not paid by employer..
> Amer School of dubai: 50K AED per year +!!!! per child.. per grade
> and then you are covering US home payments.. is that 1600 post rental coverage?
> If not you are deeep in hole...
> Good luck. if math scares you please stay awqy
> i learnt it the real way ..:boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing:


I'd be opening a newly constructed meat plant in the Industrial Zone, 15 years experience, as Director of Sales, building the sales organization covering all the Emirates, including exporting to other Middle East countries...red meat, poultry & seafoods.

I hadn't even considered that school wouldn't be what Im used to here in the States (Atlanta, GA), which is provided at no cost. I have a 5 yo, 15 and 16. I just was on the American School Dubai site, it's $70k/year, prepaid for G1 to 12 grades. So, like housing, it is your suggestion that the employer bankroll the tuition as well?

And my housing costs, Mortgage, Insurance, taxes, HOA fees, is US1600/mo for 3600 ft2. I could lease at $1900/mo, but would have to pay fee to management company, leaving me with maybe $100/mo in positive cash flow to cover any repairs throughout the year.

Everything is, of course, being compared to my current salary vs costs...my current salary is USD$100000. After taxes, insurance I'm left with around USD$70K/yr.

It's looking like the offer, less the school and housing, will leave me with little to no improvement on my standard of living, especially considering the implications of moving to the other side of the world...


----------



## vantage

jms1068 said:


> I'd be opening a newly constructed meat plant in the Industrial Zone, 15 years experience, as Director of Sales, building the sales organization covering all the Emirates, including exporting to other Middle East countries...red meat, poultry & seafoods. I hadn't even considered that school wouldn't be what Im used to here in the States (Atlanta, GA), which is provided at no cost. I have a 5 yo, 15 and 16. I just was on the American School Dubai site, it's $70k/year, prepaid for G1 to 12 grades. So, like housing, it is your suggestion that the employer bankroll the tuition as well? And my housing costs, Mortgage, Insurance, taxes, HOA fees, is US1600/mo for 3600 ft2. I could lease at $1900/mo, but would have to pay fee to management company, leaving me with maybe $100/mo in positive cash flow to cover any repairs throughout the year. Everything is, of course, being compared to my current salary vs costs...my current salary is USD$100000. After taxes, insurance I'm left with around USD$70K/yr. It's looking like the offer, less the school and housing, will leave me with little to no improvement on my standard of living, especially considering the implications of moving to the other side of the world...


 You will get a lot more help and advice if you convert all your numbers to local currency.
It will also help you understand the answers you get.


----------



## zatapa

Basically, with three kids going to school the package has to be good. The job sounds heavy as I assume you will have little to no staff to support you when you get here? 
I am pretty ok here on my package which covers school costs for both children and housing is paid upfront for one year by the company. I am also sales responsible for the middle east and also pay a mortgage at home at EUR1500/month. If you want to live comfortably and you want your wife and kids to be happy in a good neighbourhood, you need minimum aed 225k housing budget. That would put you in the ranches or lakes areas. Anything less than 200k means three bedrooms in a good area or 4 bedrooms in an unfinished area such as JVC. School costs need to be covered, otherwise don't even think about moving.


----------



## jms1068

vantage said:


> You will get a lot more help and advice if you convert all your numbers to local currency.
> It will also help you understand the answers you get.


OK, thank you, vantage. converted below:
I'd be opening a newly constructed meat plant in the Industrial Zone, 15 years experience, as Director of Sales, building the sales organization covering all the Emirates, including exporting to other Middle East countries...red meat, poultry & seafoods. 

I hadn't even considered that school wouldn't be what Im used to here in the States (Atlanta, GA), which is provided at no cost. I have a 5 yo, 15 and 16. I just was on the American School Dubai site, it's AED 213,000/year, prepaid. So, like housing, it is your suggestion that the employer bankroll the tuition as well? 

And my housing costs back in the States, which I'd have to maintain, Mortgage, Insurance, taxes, HOA fees, is AED 71,000/yr for 3600 ft2. I could lease at AED 88,000/yr, but would have to pay fee to management company, leaving me with maybe AED 17,000/yr in positive cash flow to cover any repairs throughout the year. 

Everything is, of course, being compared to my current salary vs costs...my current salary is AED 367,000 in the US. After taxes, insurance I'm left with around AED 257,000/yr. It's looking like the offer, less the school and housing, will leave me with little to no improvement on my standard of living, especially considering the implications of moving to the other side of the world...


----------



## zatapa

Your total package should be minimum aed 600k in my opinion. That should include aed 300k salary excl bonus + 200k housing + 100k for education + one return trip home for the family + medical/car etc...


----------



## jazzuk

Guys, need a quick feedback on salary in dubai on expat deal..for engineering manager mechanical position in oil n gas industry with total 10 to 12 years experiance. Here is whats been offered,

1. Base pay 385000 aed/yr
2. Housing 115000 aed/yr (family of total 3 with kid yr 6, hope this is good enough for decent 3 bed apartment in typical expat area? I know rent varies according to area but need to know if this allowance is not too far of the mark)
3. Car 25000 aed/yr (hope can get decent enough 4x4 for run about on lease?)
4. School fees paid for
5. Private medical paid for family
6. Moving assistance to sort initial movers packers temp accomodation temp transport, usual aid.

I think this covers most but appreciate if I can get bit feedback around this or see if I can get an idea on typical package for similar sort of experience in similar industry?

Thanks in advance. Ta.


----------



## NjxNA

Let's see...

1. Base pay 385000 aed/yr - This can be ok, but be ready to use part of it for some of the below
2. Housing 115000 aed/yr (family of total 3 with kid yr 6, hope this is good enough for decent 3 bed apartment in typical expat area? I know rent varies according to area but need to know if this allowance is not too far of the mark) 3-bed forget about it, if by Typical Expat area you mean Marina or Jbr you'll almost have to double it (and consider the 5% going against the Housing Fee.
3. Car 25000 aed/yr (hope can get decent enough 4x4 for run about on lease?) - 4x4 with international dealers are pretty expensive, my suggestion is cash the allowance, use it for downpayment of a finance and buy the car
4. School fees paid for - Up to? Ensure they are fully covered
5. Private medical paid for family - 
6. Moving assistance to sort initial movers packers temp accomodation temp transport, usual aid.

No flights back home? You'll have to budget them separately then.
In the end it's a fair offer, now all depends on your current salary/lifestyle back home.


----------



## zatapa

I think people should also look into their medical plan before saying yes. I see huge differences here, some don't even get their glasses reimbursed. It should be similar to what you gave back home as hypothetically speaking, your child may end up in a hospital. In fact, my previous boss was an expat and his wife got cancer while they were abroad. Thankfully, her treatment was fully covered. But make sure the medical plan is good.


----------



## NjxNA

zatapa said:


> I think people should also look into their medical plan before saying yes. I see huge differences here, some don't even get their glasses reimbursed. It should be similar to what you gave back home as hypothetically speaking, your child may end up in a hospital. In fact, my previous boss was an expat and his wife got cancer while they were abroad. Thankfully, her treatment was fully covered. But make sure the medical plan is good.


Definetely second this (but I want to believe they offered a full package for managers)


----------



## rsinner

NjxNA said:


> 2. Housing 115000 aed/yr (family of total 3 with kid yr 6, hope this is good enough for decent 3 bed apartment in typical expat area? I know rent varies according to area but need to know if this allowance is not too far of the mark) 3-bed forget about it, if by Typical Expat area you mean Marina or Jbr you'll almost have to double it (and consider the 5% going against the Housing Fee.


There are other "western expat areas" as well which are cheaper. Greens, JLT to name a couple, where a 3 bed apartment will be c. 150-160K AED. This is just the rent, and as NjxNA pointed out housing fees (and indeed utilities etc) would be additional.
However, overall a package of 385 + 115 + 25 = about 44K per month + school fees sounds decent for a couple + one kid.


----------



## jazzuk

NjxNA

1. Base pay 385000 aed/yr - This can be ok, but be ready to use part of it for some of the below
2. Housing 115000 aed/yr (family of total 3 with kid yr 6, hope this is good enough for decent 3 bed apartment in typical expat area? I know rent varies according to area but need to know if this allowance is not too far of the mark) 3-bed forget about it, if by Typical Expat area you mean Marina or Jbr you'll almost have to double it (and consider the 5% going against the Housing Fee. ok 
3. Car 25000 aed/yr (hope can get decent enough 4x4 for run about on lease?) - 4x4 with international dealers are pretty expensive, my suggestion is cash the allowance, use it for downpayment of a finance and buy the car ok i see what you mean now 
4. School fees paid for - Up to? Ensure they are fully covered full allowance is paid for and checked there is no limit. However dont know other costs may incur during year i.e. School transport, school uniform, other school related expenses 
5. Private medical paid for family - 
6. Moving assistance to sort initial movers packers temp accomodation temp transport, usual aid.

No flights back home? You'll have to budget them separately then. sorry forgot to mention that flight home per year is included for family 
In the end it's a fair offer, now all depends on your current salary/lifestyle back home.

thanks for your feedback and i think i will try to negotiate based on these few points. And see what happens


----------



## jazzuk

rsinner said:


> There are other "western expat areas" as well which are cheaper. Greens, JLT to name a couple, where a 3 bed apartment will be c. 150-160K AED. This is just the rent, and as NjxNA pointed out housing fees (and indeed utilities etc) would be additional.
> However, overall a package of 385 + 115 + 25 = about 44K per month + school fees sounds decent for a couple + one kid.


I think company put an allowance for 2 bed apartment (based on family size) but I would be after 3 bed just to make sure get a space if someone is visiting or something....So I think even if 115 does not cover full housing for 2 bed covering housing fees/utilities then I guess I am going to try an negotiate around this...see where it ends up. Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## Alfred1

jazzuk said:


> 2. Housing 115000 aed/yr (family of total 3 with kid yr 6, hope this is good enough for decent 3 bed apartment in typical expat area? I know rent varies according to area but need to know if this allowance is not too far of the mark) 3-bed forget about it, if by Typical Expat area you mean Marina or Jbr you'll almost have to double it (and consider the 5% going against the Housing Fee. ok



Seriously?
I'm not saying you're wrong (I haven't looked) but AED200+ in for a 3 bed apartment in the Marina?

Rents must have gone through the roof, my mate moved out 4 months ago and got a really nice two bedroomed one in the Marina for 120k.


----------



## Felixtoo2

It's around 200 for a reasonable 3 bed in the marina and quite a bit more for a really good one. Don't forget 5% to the agent, 5% deposit (which you'll be lucky to see more than half if ever again) , 5% of rental value paid over 12 months as a part of the DEWA bill.


----------



## zatapa

Marina is overpriced, better take a 3br villa then for 180k in the ranches.


----------



## TallyHo

Good 2-beds in quality buildings (read, Emaar) in the Marina or Greens or Downtown are now over 150K and inching towards the 200K mark. Unfortunately for me.

Cheaper buildings will be cheaper. So 200K+ for a three bed is probably now realistic. 

In the last boom 3 beds in JBR were going for over 250K. I suppose we're now getting back to those days. Hopefully by this time next year we'll see a very nice property crash. 



Alfred1 said:


> Seriously?
> I'm not saying you're wrong (I haven't looked) but AED200+ in for a 3 bed apartment in the Marina?
> 
> Rents must have gone through the roof, my mate moved out 4 months ago and got a really nice two bedroomed one in the Marina for 120k.


----------



## roosterbooster20132013

TallyHo said:


> Good 2-beds in quality buildings (read, Emaar) in the Marina or Greens or Downtown are now over 150K and inching towards the 200K mark. Unfortunately for me.
> 
> Cheaper buildings will be cheaper. So 200K+ for a three bed is probably now realistic.
> 
> In the last boom 3 beds in JBR were going for over 250K. I suppose we're now getting back to those days. Hopefully by this time next year we'll see a very nice property crash.


Terribly greedy market
I am counting on a crash:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## saraswat

jms1068 said:


> the States (Atlanta, GA)


Sorry to go a bit off-topic, but where abouts in Atlanta ? Just asking cause I spent 7 years there (GaTech & work), and have family there. Apart from Dubai its where I spent the most time ...

Love the ATL


----------



## jazzuk

zatapa said:


> I think people should also look into their medical plan before saying yes. I see huge differences here, some don't even get their glasses reimbursed. It should be similar to what you gave back home as hypothetically speaking, your child may end up in a hospital. In fact, my previous boss was an expat and his wife got cancer while they were abroad. Thankfully, her treatment was fully covered. But make sure the medical plan is good.


Zatapa, thanks for pointing and I agree this is another catch 22. Hope it coves major stuff, I shall be checking all paperwork before go ahead, will need to watch out such stuff.


----------



## sm105

saraswat said:


> I spent 7 years there (GaTech & work)


Wow, a fellow Yellow Jacket!  

gt4301b (yes, I'm old).


----------



## Jen-ny

quiet said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm offered 13k AED all inclusive, what do you think of it for a single, will I be able to save any?


13K per month is not a lot - especially a the rents have gone up a lot. 

If you are ready to live in shared housing and that you are very careful with how you send you money you might be able to save a little. 

Dubai doesn't have any taxes but it does create a lot of temptations to spend money so it is often hard to save.


----------



## Kally09

*Grade 07 - Emirates (Finance officer)*

Hey People,

I need some help. Anyone working in Emirates? I recently have an offer for Grade -07 in Finance department and was wondering what is the salary levels for this grade.

I have 3 years Middle East experience in Big four audit firm and 2 years Asia experience in Big four. 

Would anyone advise on it. Plus is monthly bonus given to such grade?

Would really appreciate a repsonse.


----------



## vantage

Kally09 said:


> Hey People,
> 
> I need some help. Anyone working in Emirates? I recently have an offer for Grade -07 in Finance department and was wondering what is the salary levels for this grade.
> 
> I have 3 years Middle East experience in Big four audit firm and 2 years Asia experience in Big four.
> 
> Would anyone advise on it. Plus is monthly bonus given to such grade?
> 
> Would really appreciate a repsonse.


there is an Emirates-specific thread somewhere. Better luck there, i think.


----------



## Kally09

can you post the link for Emirates thread please?


----------



## dizzyizzy

Kally09 said:


> can you post the link for Emirates thread please?


Quite easy to find with the search function:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...-dubai/115361-emirates-dnata-jobs-thread.html


----------



## dontbuy

Hi Yes, I did just get an offer:

Monthly

salary: 20000
housing:12000
transpo:2500
mobile:500

Educations: 20000 per year per child (2 children)

Move not paid? Is that normal? Will cost roughly £4k to move from UK - plus setup costs.

Is it realistic if I'm trying to save money that we could find an apartment for 120-130K per year for a 3 bed? Or a larger 2 bed?

Cheers


----------



## punk555

zed_kid said:


> For a family you’re going to need about 30k a month, if you get it from 2 incomes or 1 that’s what you need, in my opinion.
> 
> I don’t know whats a fair salary for an IT consultant, I don’t work in IT, sorry


Dont know if thats good enuf salary for you. but for an IT consultant with 6yrs exp this is good enuf salary!


----------



## telecompro

dontbuy said:


> Hi Yes, I did just get an offer:
> 
> Monthly
> 
> salary: 20000
> housing:12000
> transpo:2500
> mobile:500
> 
> Educations: 20000 per year per child (2 children)
> 
> Move not paid? Is that normal? Will cost roughly £4k to move from UK - plus setup costs.
> 
> Is it realistic if I'm trying to save money that we could find an apartment for 120-130K per year for a 3 bed? Or a larger 2 bed?
> 
> Cheers


Please state your role and experience to tell you if this is good enough or not..?


----------



## dontbuy

telecompro said:


> Please state your role and experience to tell you if this is good enough or not..?


Well, its better money than I make now taking childrens educations into consideration by about net 125000AED.

However, the rent will be significantly higher making the overall increase about 75000AED more than I make here in the UK.

However, I do think some expenses will be higher, and in the end might not end up that much better off? Or am I just paranoid?

IS it worth the move for this?

Will I be able to get a place to live for my wife and two children with a decent school nearby for 125- 135K a year?

We would love the villa lifestyle and the nice community - but we'd also like to move there to save money (the whole point)... yet want to live comfortably... so thinking about a highrise as well... is that possible?

Still like the idea of living in a nice area - but would consider a two bedroom rather than a 3 bed to improve quality of surroundings... is 120 - 135K realistic for housing?


----------



## telecompro

You did not answer my question to evaluate your salary? Where is role and what is yoru experience, age etc etc..


----------



## TMH

*Salary Package*

Hi Expat team,

For a family with one 10yr old, is the following package competitive for the current market living in Dubai ? 
Salary: 42-46k AED
Moving Allowance 30K AED
Education Allowance 50K AED (annually)
Accommodation Allowance 150K AED
Furniture Allowance 50K AED
Med Cover

Thanks for any info.


----------



## telecompro

TMH said:


> Hi Expat team,
> 
> For a family with one 10yr old, is the following package competitive for the current market living in Dubai ?
> Salary: 42-46k AED
> Moving Allowance 30K AED
> Education Allowance 50K AED (annually)
> Accommodation Allowance 150K AED
> Furniture Allowance 50K AED
> Med Cover
> 
> Thanks for any info.


Good package but you would need to topup your housing to get a descent villa or house..what is your role and position to give a good idea of the packagae


----------



## onlooker

hi Expat team,

kindly guide me by evaluating my info tht what maximum salary package should i go for in order to move to UAE.

1.single parent with a daughter in grade 5.
2.bachelors degree, TEFL certified.
3. primary shool teacher with 15 years of experience.
4.my age : 34 years
5.experience of british curriculum based school n want to apply in the same category schools.

so what salary package i can easily get and should go for in order to live a normal living in UAE? I am considering to accept th job where accomodation will be provided by the school.


----------



## vantage

TMH said:


> Hi Expat team,
> 
> For a family with one 10yr old, is the following package competitive for the current market living in Dubai ?
> Salary: 42-46k AED
> Moving Allowance 30K AED
> Education Allowance 50K AED (annually)
> Accommodation Allowance 150K AED
> Furniture Allowance 50K AED
> Med Cover
> 
> Thanks for any info.


it's a good package.
Is it good for you? you need to tell us what you do, and what you're lifestyle is.

(it's a totally crap package for the CEO of a bank. It's a rock-star package for a street-sweeper...)

high school fees likely to be more than 50K.

have you been offered this, or is this a wish list package?
I say this, because you have stated a salary range rather than a fixed offer..


----------



## TallyHo

You should be able to find a small 2-bed villa for your housing budget, maybe even 3-bed in Mirdiff. But utilities + internet + 5% housing tax can add a considerable sum on top of the rent. For a 130K villa the yearly total cost, inclusive of operating expenses, will be between 150-160K. Then there's the 5% deposit and another 5% in agent's fee. Be aware of that. 

School fees are too low unless you're comfortable with an Indian school. Western expat schools start at around 40K and rise substantially from there. The "better" ones are around 65-70K and even more. Tuition seem to go up every year.

Let's say you find a villa for 130K, add another 20K in utilities/internet, and two school places for 40K each, that's 230K in housing/education expenses. 

That leaves you with 206,000 annually to cover the rest of your expenses.

2 x cars at 2K a month each (either rent or car payments) = 48,000/year. 

Monthly food/petrol expenses for a family of four: 5,000K, = 60,000 / year. 

Now we're down to 98K. Out of this you will need to pay for new clothing, dining out, entertainment/activities, holidays etc cetera. 

So while you can live in some comfort off your package offer you probably won't be saving much money at the end of the day. What I outlined above is only an indication of typical expenses and there are mitigating factors that can make a difference such as cars for if you can buy second hand cars in cash then your monthly car expenditures will be minimal, with only insurance and maintenance costs to be considered. Even so, the big unpredictable cost are school fees, which go up every year not only due to age groups but inflation as well. 

If your wife were to find a job making even only 15K a month, then that's when you'll start seeing real savings, assuming you don't upgrade your lifestyle.



dontbuy said:


> Well, its better money than I make now taking childrens educations into consideration by about net 125000AED.
> 
> However, the rent will be significantly higher making the overall increase about 75000AED more than I make here in the UK.
> 
> However, I do think some expenses will be higher, and in the end might not end up that much better off? Or am I just paranoid?
> 
> IS it worth the move for this?
> 
> Will I be able to get a place to live for my wife and two children with a decent school nearby for 125- 135K a year?
> 
> We would love the villa lifestyle and the nice community - but we'd also like to move there to save money (the whole point)... yet want to live comfortably... so thinking about a highrise as well... is that possible?
> 
> Still like the idea of living in a nice area - but would consider a two bedroom rather than a 3 bed to improve quality of surroundings... is 120 - 135K realistic for housing?


----------



## Alfred1

TMH said:


> Hi Expat team,
> 
> For a family with one 10yr old, is the following package competitive for the current market living in Dubai ?
> Salary: 42-46k AED
> Moving Allowance 30K AED
> Education Allowance 50K AED (annually)
> Accommodation Allowance 150K AED
> Furniture Allowance 50K AED
> Med Cover
> 
> Thanks for any info.



If you're happy in a modest property then you'll live well.
The base salary is good, the school fees are enough for almost any school you want for a 10yr old and the accommodation will easily get you somewhere nice in a family location like Springs, Meadows or Ranches.
The furniture allowance is reasonable and the moving allowance is just a bonus in my opinion.

That looks like my package and I live very well.

I don't know what your current lifestyle is but I was on 65k GBP in the UK and I have a better life out here on a package very similar to yours.

It all depends what you're expecting.


----------



## newkidontheblock

Hi All

I have been offered a position for a multinational IT company (they make a lot of printers) as a project manager.
I have been offered an all inclusive package of 35000 AED. I get a paid mobile, private medical, 22 days annual leave, 85% kids school fees paid, 20,000AED per year to fly back to the UK, relocation allowance of 40,000AED

I am 30 years old with 7 years working experience. Is this a good offer?
Will be supporting my wife and a baby. 

Would we be able to live comfortably on this and still save about 5000AED a month?

I understand that i will need a cheque for accomodation which wont be a problem

Any advice would be great.

thanks


----------



## vantage

newkidontheblock said:


> Hi All I have been offered a position for a multinational IT company (they make a lot of printers) as a project manager. I have been offered an all inclusive package of 35000 AED. I get a paid mobile, private medical, 22 days annual leave, 85% kids school fees paid, 20,000AED per year to fly back to the UK, relocation allowance of 40,000AED I am 30 years old with 7 years working experience. Is this a good offer? Will be supporting my wife and a baby. Would we be able to live comfortably on this and still save about 5000AED a month? I understand that i will need a cheque for accomodation which wont be a problem Any advice would be great. thanks


You say it's all inclusive, then add a whole load of benefits.
Which is it?


----------



## newkidontheblock

As in housing and basic adds up to 35,000AED, hope this clears everything up

the rest i mentioned is additional


----------



## ATC-Guy

*American job offer in Sharjah*

I'm new on this site, I have been working overseas for the past 7 years, in many countries. I have been to Dubai a few times just for couple days here and there.
I was offered a job working in Sharjah, so I guess I will live in Sharjah? Or would it be worth it to find a place in Dubai to rent instead?
I'm already aware of my USA tax liabilities, yes USA still charges income tax even if we're working outside the country, there are some exceptions. I'm single, no kids. My job offer looks like this::
Grade 16.
Unlimited contract.
Annual salary: 295,500 - paid in monthly installments (24,625)
Living allowance : 75,000 -can option to receive full payment at begin of year in lieu of monthly.
Probation period: 6 months.
Education allowance per eligible child :57,000 per year.
No transport allowance.
Bonus : 12,000 after certification at job. Probably no more than 60 days
Bonus: 27,000 after completion of first year.
Bonus : 45,000 after 2nd year.
56 days vacation with local holidays.
1 airline ticket per year back to home country.
No more than 48 hours worked per week.
Must give 3 months resignation notice.
Medical: AXA Plan A <I have no idea what that means. 

What u guys think? If I get to Sharjah and I like it, I would like to buy an apartment instead of rent. I was thinking to take the living allowance all upfront and use it to put down on buying a 1 bedroom apartment in Sharjah after being there for a few months. The company puts me in a hotel for the first month until I find my own place. But no living allowance first month due to them paying for hotel. I know Sharjah there is no alcohol and I always hear it's more strict with the laws than Dubai. No problem there for me. I won't need a car the first month, I'll be staying in a hotel walking distance from work. My work permit was approved in less than 2 weeks, I'll be arriving Sharjah in less than 2 weeks. I was told this is the low end of the companies offerings, but it's due to working in Sharjah. The company works in Abu Dhabi and Dubai as well and those offices pay more and are given transport allowance.Any ideas on how to make the most of this offer!? Thanks so much guys. Sorry for the bad grammar I typed this on my iPad.


----------



## ATC-Guy

*American with Job Offer in Sharjah*

I'm new on this site, I have been working overseas for the past 7 years, in many countries. I have been to Dubai a few times just for couple days here and there. Currently in Afghanistan, but will be in Sharjah in less than 2 weeks, thats why I already put it as Expat in UAE. 
I was offered a job working in Sharjah, so I guess I will live in Sharjah? Or would it be worth it to find a place in Dubai to rent instead?
I'm already aware of my USA tax liabilities, yes USA still charges income tax even if we're working outside the country, there are some exceptions and limits though. I'm single, no kids. I already accepted this offer::
Grade 16.
Unlimited contract.
Annual salary: 295,500 - paid in monthly installments (24,625)
Living allowance : 75,000 -can option to receive full payment at begin of year in lieu of monthly.
Probation period: 6 months.
Education allowance per eligible child :57,000 per year.
No transport allowance.
Bonus : 12,000 after certification at job. Probably 30-60 days
Bonus: 27,000 after completion of first year.
Bonus : 45,000 after 2nd year.
56 days vacation with local holidays.
1 airline ticket per year back to home country.
No more than 48 hours worked per week.
Must give 3 months resignation notice.
Medical: AXA Plan A <I have no idea what that means.
Life Insurance: 2x Annual Salary

What u guys think? This is with a British Company that has a Middle East Division.
If I get to Sharjah and I like it, I would like to buy an apartment instead of rent. I was thinking to take the living allowance all upfront and use it to put down on buying a 1 bedroom apartment in Sharjah after being there for a few months. The company puts me in a hotel for the first month until I find my own place. But no living allowance first month due to them paying for hotel. I know in Sharjah there is no alcohol and I always hear it's more strict with the laws than Dubai. That's no problem for me though if I want a drink I'll just scoot over to Dubai for a night. I won't need a car the first month, I'll be staying in a hotel walking distance from work. My work permit was approved in less than 2 weeks, after I was offered the job, and I'll be arriving in Sharjah in less than 2 weeks from now. I'd rather put that 75k allowance down on an apartment instead for just 1 years rent, which seems like a waste to me. I'm thinking long term, like World Expo 2020; I could possibly rent this place out for big bucks after Dubai fills up. People will be pouring into Sharjah.
I was told this is the low end of the companies offerings, but it's due to working in Sharjah. The company has offices in Abu Dhabi and Dubai as well and those offices pay more and are given transport allowance. Thanks so much guys for your advice. I will visit this site often.Sorry for the bad grammar I typed this on my iPad.


----------



## TallyHo

You will not want to live in Sharjah unless you have a sense of adventure. 

Commuting from Dubai to Sharjah isn't a problem, depending on where your office is located in Sharjah. Near the corniche or by the airport? Either way most people in your position will live in Dubai. Mirdiff is the closest acceptable area but it's still easily feasible from Downtown or along Sheikh Zayed Road. 99% of your social life will be in Dubai so it makes sense to live in Dubai unless you want to save serious money and rent in Sharjah as housing is indeed much cheaper (but you must remember the tradeoffs). 

You cannot buy property in Sharjah. Ajman, to the north, has freehold areas where you can buy apartments. Otherwise it's going to be in Dubai. But I will not recommend buying property unless you've been here for a few years and know you'll be here for some time. 75K will not be enough for a down payment, far from it, unless possibly in Ajman, but in all honesty forget the idea about buying property until you know the UAE market really well and you're better off saving as much money and using it to buy property in the US. 

56 holiday days? Whoa, that's very generous. Most people get 25 working days or 30 days including the weekends. 



ATC-Guy said:


> I'm new on this site, I have been working overseas for the past 7 years, in many countries. I have been to Dubai a few times just for couple days here and there. Currently in Afghanistan, but will be in Sharjah in less than 2 weeks, thats why I already put it as Expat in UAE.
> I was offered a job working in Sharjah, so I guess I will live in Sharjah? Or would it be worth it to find a place in Dubai to rent instead?
> I'm already aware of my USA tax liabilities, yes USA still charges income tax even if we're working outside the country, there are some exceptions and limits though. I'm single, no kids. I already accepted this offer::
> Grade 16.
> Unlimited contract.
> Annual salary: 295,500 - paid in monthly installments (24,625)
> Living allowance : 75,000 -can option to receive full payment at begin of year in lieu of monthly.
> Probation period: 6 months.
> Education allowance per eligible child :57,000 per year.
> No transport allowance.
> Bonus : 12,000 after certification at job. Probably 30-60 days
> Bonus: 27,000 after completion of first year.
> Bonus : 45,000 after 2nd year.
> 56 days vacation with local holidays.
> 1 airline ticket per year back to home country.
> No more than 48 hours worked per week.
> Must give 3 months resignation notice.
> Medical: AXA Plan A <I have no idea what that means.
> Life Insurance: 2x Annual Salary
> 
> What u guys think? This is with a British Company that has a Middle East Division.
> If I get to Sharjah and I like it, I would like to buy an apartment instead of rent. I was thinking to take the living allowance all upfront and use it to put down on buying a 1 bedroom apartment in Sharjah after being there for a few months. The company puts me in a hotel for the first month until I find my own place. But no living allowance first month due to them paying for hotel. I know in Sharjah there is no alcohol and I always hear it's more strict with the laws than Dubai. That's no problem for me though if I want a drink I'll just scoot over to Dubai for a night. I won't need a car the first month, I'll be staying in a hotel walking distance from work. My work permit was approved in less than 2 weeks, after I was offered the job, and I'll be arriving in Sharjah in less than 2 weeks from now. I'd rather put that 75k allowance down on an apartment instead for just 1 years rent, which seems like a waste to me. I'm thinking long term, like World Expo 2020; I could possibly rent this place out for big bucks after Dubai fills up. People will be pouring into Sharjah.
> I was told this is the low end of the companies offerings, but it's due to working in Sharjah. The company has offices in Abu Dhabi and Dubai as well and those offices pay more and are given transport allowance. Thanks so much guys for your advice. I will visit this site often.Sorry for the bad grammar I typed this on my iPad.


----------



## Felixtoo2

Wow, I had no idea that the ATCO pay in Sharjah was so low, that's quite a shocker. I do the same job for the same company in Dubai and even though Sharjah is pretty quiet that's not even 2/3 of the basic Dubai package. 
If you want to live somewhere nice in Dubai 75k isn't gonna cut it, married with kids allowance at DXB is almost 3 times that. I've no idea what it'll get you in Sharjah, Ras al Khaimah may be a better option. You can check rental prices out on the dubizzle web site. 
Good luck with the training, did they ever fix the broken window in Shj Tower?


----------



## ATC-Guy

Felix,

Thanks for the reply, I figured somebody from the company would respond 

I'll check Ras AL Khaimah like you mentioned. I'll send you a PM as well.. Thanks!


----------



## ATC-Guy

TallyHo,

Thanks for the info. I'll definitely consider what you've said here. I don't have anymore questions right now, if I do..I'll reply here. Thanks!


----------



## newkidontheblock

Hi 

Any response to my offer
Appreciate any help/advice at all



newkidontheblock said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have been offered a position for a multinational IT company (they make a lot of printers) as a project manager.
> I have been offered an all inclusive package of 35000 AED. I get a paid mobile, private medical, 22 days annual leave, 85% kids school fees paid, 20,000AED per year to fly back to the UK, relocation allowance of 40,000AED
> 
> I am 30 years old with 7 years working experience. Is this a good offer?
> Will be supporting my wife and a baby.
> 
> Would we be able to live comfortably on this and still save about 5000AED a month?
> 
> I understand that i will need a cheque for accomodation which wont be a problem
> 
> Any advice would be great.
> 
> thanks


----------



## Faith85

Evening forum,

I have been offered as a Sales Engineer in an American company which is offering me a total package of USD 6,000. There is nothing in addition.

I have to set aside housing, transport, medical & air tickets from this USD 6000.
My objective would be to save as much money I can without living too shabbily. What are my prospects for saving in Dubai? What are the options for housing in this salary?

Much appreciated.


----------



## vantage

Faith85 said:


> Evening forum,
> 
> I have been offered as a Sales Engineer in an American company which is offering me a total package of USD 6,000. There is nothing in addition.
> 
> I have to set aside housing, transport, medical & air tickets from this USD 6000.
> My objective would be to save as much money I can without living too shabbily. What are my prospects for saving in Dubai? What are the options for housing in this salary?
> 
> Much appreciated.


6,000 USD / month, or per year?
do you means 6,000 AED / month?

If it is 6,000 *USD* / month, that = 22,000 AED, month.

If you are single, you'll be fine.


----------



## Faith85

vantage said:


> 6,000 USD / month, or per year?
> do you means 6,000 AED / month?
> 
> If it is 6,000 *USD* / month, that = 22,000 AED, month.
> 
> If you are single, you'll be fine.


It is 6000 USD per month of course. My target is to save 4,000 per month.


----------



## vantage

Faith85 said:


> It is 6000 USD per month of course. My target is to save 4,000 per month.


thanks for the clarity.
however, there is no 'of course' in Dubai.

Forgive me, but Pakistan is a Country that has people working in Dubai on 215 USD / month and upwards..

Please read the threads on accommodation and costs etc. There is tons of info.
I think saving 4,000 out of 6,000 might be a bit of a stretch..


----------



## Faith85

vantage said:


> thanks for the clarity.
> however, there is no 'of course' in Dubai.
> 
> Forgive me, but Pakistan is a Country that has people working in Dubai on 215 USD / month and upwards..
> 
> Please read the threads on accommodation and costs etc. There is tons of info.
> I think saving 4,000 out of 6,000 might be a bit of a stretch..


I guess you are right. Thank U for the info.


----------



## FreddYEagle

Hi Guys
Does anyone know something about salaries and benefits of Ground Staff of Emirates(Dnata)?
I just applied for the position: "Ramp Operation Team Leader"
Tnx in advance


----------



## jermap

morning all...
thank you all for welcoming me here and sorry for immediate asking as I really need information about this,

I was offered a job in abu dhabi as an oil&gas engineer with salary offer approx. U$.13,000.-/month. 
For sure it is a big money offer if I compare to my current one in here, but I want to make sure whether it will be sufficient or not to get a decent living in abu dhabi as the job required me to be move and live in, so I need to bring my family here.
I am married with one wife and having 2 children.

Thank you in advance for any info that can be shared to me.


----------



## ATC-Guy

jermap said:


> morning all...
> thank you all for welcoming me here and sorry for immediate asking as I really need information about this,
> 
> I was offered a job in abu dhabi as an oil&gas engineer with salary offer approx. U$.13,000.-/month.
> For sure it is a big money offer if I compare to my current one in here, but I want to make sure whether it will be sufficient or not to get a decent living in abu dhabi as the job required me to be move and live in, so I need to bring my family here.
> I am married with one wife and having 2 children.
> 
> Thank you in advance for any info that can be shared to me.


$13k per month? Jesus, I'm in the wrong line of work. Well seriously Jermap, consider how much your making now in Indonesia, 13k sounds good to me in any city of the world.


----------



## kkrraju

Hello,

I am a doctor by profession and I have been offered a job in dubai with a salary of 26000 AED. I have a family to support consisting of 5 year old kid. Will it be enough for me to cover all expenses and what about my kids education. How much will it cost him. The company is providing the accommodation, so that is taken care of. Can you please let me of basic expenses.
Thanks


----------



## newkidontheblock

Hi All

Apologies for constantly asking but has anyone any thoughts on my package?
I need to make a decision by the end of the week

thanks


----------



## vantage

kkrraju said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am a doctor by profession and I have been offered a job in dubai with a salary of 26000 AED. I have a family to support consisting of 5 year old kid. Will it be enough for me to cover all expenses and what about my kids education. How much will it cost him. The company is providing the accommodation, so that is taken care of. Can you please let me of basic expenses.
> Thanks


please have a read through the threads, and use the search function.
All the infirmation, links to school websites etc are here already.


----------



## sriraghav

*Relocating to Dubai*

I am relocating to Dubai with a monthly salary of AED10700. I will be moving with my wife. With the salary I will have to bear the rents, trasnportation etc. Will it suffice?


----------



## haibinhle

sriraghav said:


> I am relocating to Dubai with a monthly salary of AED10700. I will be moving with my wife. With the salary I will have to bear the rents, trasnportation etc. Will it suffice?



Your salary is 10700 or 17000 AED? and take into account the recent increase of rent (very crazy in some areas).

Your question is hard to answer as it can be sufficent or not based on your living standard and what you plan to do with your income.

BR
HBLE


----------



## sriraghav

haibinhle said:


> Your salary is 10700 or 17000 AED? and take into account the recent increase of rent (very crazy in some areas).
> 
> Your question is hard to answer as it can be sufficent or not based on your living standard and what you plan to do with your income.
> 
> BR
> HBLE


It is 10700 per month. Would like to save atleast 2k per month. That leaves me with 8700pm for all and sundry.

As far as my living standard goes, I will be working as an area manager in retail. Therefore, I will be driving a car. And since im moving in with my wife, I cant rent a studio apartment. I will have to rent a 1bhk flat in Dubai or 2bhk in Sharjah (maybe al nahda). Of course, I'll require other amenities like internet, TV, mobile phone, groceries etc.

So will my salary suffice?


----------



## newkidontheblock

Hi All

I have been offered a position for a multinational IT company as a project manager.

I have been offered a package of 35000 AED (housing and basic included). I get a paid mobile, private medical, 22 days annual leave, 85% kids school fees paid, 20,000AED per year to fly back to the UK, relocation allowance of 40,000AED

I am 30 years old with 7 years working experience. Is this a good offer?
Will be supporting my wife and a baby.

Would we be able to live comfortably on this and still save about 5000AED a month?

I understand that i will need a cheque for accomodation which wont be a problem

Any advice would be great.

thanks


----------



## telecompro

newkidontheblock said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have been offered a position for a multinational IT company as a project manager.
> 
> I have been offered a package of 35000 AED (housing and basic included). I get a paid mobile, private medical, 22 days annual leave, 85% kids school fees paid, 20,000AED per year to fly back to the UK, relocation allowance of 40,000AED
> 
> I am 30 years old with 7 years working experience. Is this a good offer?
> Will be supporting my wife and a baby.
> 
> Would we be able to live comfortably on this and still save about 5000AED a month?
> 
> I understand that i will need a cheque for accomodation which wont be a problem
> 
> Any advice would be great.
> 
> thanks


Good salary - go for it!


----------



## haibinhle

sriraghav said:


> It is 10700 per month. Would like to save atleast 2k per month. That leaves me with 8700pm for all and sundry.
> 
> As far as my living standard goes, I will be working as an area manager in retail. Therefore, I will be driving a car. And since im moving in with my wife, I cant rent a studio apartment. I will have to rent a 1bhk flat in Dubai or 2bhk in Sharjah (maybe al nahda). Of course, I'll require other amenities like internet, TV, mobile phone, groceries etc.
> 
> So will my salary suffice?


I have no idea about how much will it cost you for 2BHK in Sharjah but in Dubai, prepare a budget of 50k to 80k for 1BHK depending on the area recently (even more).

It's really hard to have 2000 AED for saving with that salary


----------



## taku79

Hi everybody,

I have just recieved my contract as a Sales Supervisor in one of the Burjuman luxury shops.
This possition has been evaluated as a *10 band in a 12 band structure* and I will be
reporting to the Operations Manager. 

The total package of benefits is as below:

- base salary *5037 AED* (1000 Eu)
- food allowance * 500 AED*
- phone allowance *300 AED*
- *annual bonus* based on my base salary (amount not specified)
- *25% comission on sales* to be payed monthly (2000 AED average)

- accommodation, transportations and medical insurance (no precise figures here)
- life insurance of 2 years salary
- On completion of each *two years* of service I will get *one return air ticket*
for leave travel, to and from the nearest international airport to my residence.
The amount paid for this air fare will be based on the Market Selling Economy Class fare
and will be deposited to my salary bank account (amount not specified)

- 30 working days recreational leave per year
- 48 working hours per week as per UAE labour law.
- no annual leave during the 6 months probation period.
- the right for sick leave as per the UAE labour law.

Anyone help for the unclarified fields... and what do you think about this offer for me alone at the begining, as I am mooving alone, but will be eligible for a family reunion after the probation period (my whife and my 4 years old daughter will join me)

5 days remaining for me to accept this offer ...

Thank You in advance!


----------



## vantage

taku79 said:


> Hi everybody, I have just recieved my contract as a Sales Supervisor in one of the Burjuman luxury shops. This possition has been evaluated as a 10 band in a 12 band structure and I will be reporting to the Operations Manager. The total package of benefits is as below: - base salary 5037 AED (1000 Eu) - food allowance 500 AED - phone allowance 300 AED - annual bonus based on my base salary (amount not specified) - 25% comission on sales to be payed monthly (2000 AED average) - accommodation, transportations and medical insurance (no precise figures here) - life insurance of 2 years salary - On completion of each two years of service I will get one return air ticket for leave travel, to and from the nearest international airport to my residence. The amount paid for this air fare will be based on the Market Selling Economy Class fare and will be deposited to my salary bank account (amount not specified) - 30 working days recreational leave per year - 48 working hours per week as per UAE labour law. - no annual leave during the 6 months probation period. - the right for sick leave as per the UAE labour law. Anyone help for the unclarified fields... and what do you think about this offer for me alone at the begining, as I am mooving alone, but will be eligible for a family reunion after the probation period (my whife and my 4 years old daughter will join me) 5 days remaining for me to accept this offer ... Thank You in advance!


My guess is that the accommodation amount is not specified, as you will be provided with staff accommodation.
Does the employer know that you have family coming? It is unlikely that the accommodation provided will be family accommodation.
I believe there is also a minimum salary required to sponsor family, though not sure what it Is.

Assume no bonus. If you get one, treat it as an extra, but do not rely on it.
Same for sales commission.

You have to be comfortable with the figures without either of these to be confident that it will work.

Are they providing medical for you family?

Will your wife work?


----------



## TallyHo

BurJuman is a dead mall. There's almost never anyone except in the coffee shops. Lots of high end shops but very few actual shoppers. 

Parts of the mall is currently being revamped but it's been said that the long term strategy is to downscale BurJuman into a more basic mall reflecting the local demographics as the surrounding area is populated by middle income South Asian expats. 

In short, I wouldn't expect much in the way of commissions from sales.



taku79 said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I have just recieved my contract as a Sales Supervisor in one of the Burjuman luxury shops.
> This possition has been evaluated as a *10 band in a 12 band structure* and I will be
> reporting to the Operations Manager.
> 
> The total package of benefits is as below:
> 
> - base salary *5037 AED* (1000 Eu)
> - food allowance * 500 AED*
> - phone allowance *300 AED*
> - *annual bonus* based on my base salary (amount not specified)
> - *25% comission on sales* to be payed monthly (2000 AED average)
> 
> - accommodation, transportations and medical insurance (no precise figures here)
> - life insurance of 2 years salary
> - On completion of each *two years* of service I will get *one return air ticket*
> for leave travel, to and from the nearest international airport to my residence.
> The amount paid for this air fare will be based on the Market Selling Economy Class fare
> and will be deposited to my salary bank account (amount not specified)
> 
> - 30 working days recreational leave per year
> - 48 working hours per week as per UAE labour law.
> - no annual leave during the 6 months probation period.
> - the right for sick leave as per the UAE labour law.
> 
> Anyone help for the unclarified fields... and what do you think about this offer for me alone at the begining, as I am mooving alone, but will be eligible for a family reunion after the probation period (my whife and my 4 years old daughter will join me)
> 
> 5 days remaining for me to accept this offer ...
> 
> Thank You in advance!


----------



## taku79

vantage said:


> My guess is that the accommodation amount is not specified, as you will be provided with staff accommodation.
> Does the employer know that you have family coming? It is unlikely that the accommodation provided will be family accommodation.
> I believe there is also a minimum salary required to sponsor family, though not sure what it Is.
> 
> Assume no bonus. If you get one, treat it as an extra, but do not rely on it.
> Same for sales commission.
> 
> You have to be comfortable with the figures without either of these to be confident that it will work.
> 
> Are they providing medical for you family?
> 
> Will your wife work?


Thank you for the quick response... I guess you're right about my accomodation as a starter, but the company has been informed about my intetion for a family reunion as soon as possible, and yes my whife will be working as soon as we get an offer (she is an English teacher), but then we will need daily child-care help and of course a kindergarden for preschoolers (any information in regard, is appreciated).
I dont think they offer medical allowance, but they do offer medical insurance of which I don't know how much will it cover in case we need it.
Conssidering all this, how would you see my future life in Dubai...
I can accept and handle challenges as far as my professional power is involved, and with a little professional help from my employer, which I trust and have a high consideration (talking about Saks 5th Avenue and it's bigger shareholder in the GCC, the Chalhoub Group) I think I can do just fine in terms of performance.
Any information about the average monthly food expenses for one person, thank you!


----------



## BedouGirl

TallyHo said:


> BurJuman is a dead mall. There's almost never anyone except in the coffee shops. Lots of high end shops but very few actual shoppers. Parts of the mall is currently being revamped but it's been said that the long term strategy is to downscale BurJuman into a more basic mall reflecting the local demographics as the surrounding area is populated by middle income South Asian expats. In short, I wouldn't expect much in the way of commissions from sales.


I also heard that's what was going to happen for that very same reason.


----------



## skyisfree

*About a job offer*

Dear all,

I've got a job offer from Dubai and I really want to know if it's a good one. I would really appreciate your help and experience.

My job offer includes:

Base salary: 3900 usd / month
Cost of Living Allowance: %10 of base salary paid twice a year (2450 usd every six months)
Bonus: Depends on the individual and company performance, no fixed amount
Provident fund: %5 of base salary accumulated monthly and paid out at the end of employment.
Accommodation Allowance: n/a
Car Allowance: n/a
Transportation Allowance: n/a
Medical Insurance: yes
Life Insurance: yes
Flyback to my home country (TR): n/a 
Relocation package: 2 month base salary (around 7600 usd) and 5000 usd for re-imbursement given when I get there and 2 weeks stay in a hotel upon moving, fly ticket, visa and other documents costs will be paid by the company.

Basically, I've been working in IT industry for about 8 years in Istanbul and the offered job position is exactly the same with my current one. I am 33 years old and single but thinking to marry soon  I am studied both Business Administration (undergraduate) and Information Technology (MSc). 

When we calculate the monthly income:

3715 (%5 deducted) + 390 (COLA) = 4105 USD = 15000 AED per month

Do you think that it would be fine for a single person? Can I save some money? I am a social drinker and no smoking etc. I am not sure if I should look at for a shared flat or studio one but I am sure my rent should be around 30-45 K per month (AED). Do you also think that I could also take care of my wife even she will not work for a while?

May I have your comments and suggestions please? 

Thank you very much.


----------



## Byja

taku79 said:


> Thank you for the quick response... I guess you're right about my accomodation as a starter, but the company has been informed about my intetion for a family reunion as soon as possible, and yes my whife will be working as soon as we get an offer (she is an English teacher), but then we will need daily child-care help and of course a kindergarden for preschoolers (any information in regard, is appreciated).


Double check with your employer about the accommodation. Is it going to be a shared accommodation (shared with another employee), or is it going to be your own? If it's a shared one, you probably can't put your family there.
Second, the accommodation will most probably registered to your company, not to your name. I believe you need to have minimum salary of 7k AND an accommodation in your name (Tenancy Contract or an Ejari registration with your name inside) so you can sponsor your wife and child on your visa. I'm not sure but I think that you will have problems sponsoring your family for a visa. Just because you told your company that you want to bring your family doesn't mean that they care or that they think that it's their problem.



> Conssidering all this, how would you see my future life in Dubai...


As a single guy it would be doable. Not great, but doable. With a wife, probably ok if she gets a job and if she can be with you in your apartment provided by your company. But with a soon-to-be school-age child, it's going to be extremely difficult.


----------



## Byja

TallyHo said:


> BurJuman is a dead mall. There's almost never anyone except in the coffee shops. Lots of high end shops but very few actual shoppers.
> 
> Parts of the mall is currently being revamped but it's been said that the long term strategy is to downscale BurJuman into a more basic mall reflecting the local demographics as the surrounding area is populated by middle income South Asian expats.
> 
> In short, I wouldn't expect much in the way of commissions from sales.


Yeah, BurJuman mall with all it's brand name stores and pricey stuff really looks out of place in Bur Dubai.
But I believe they do sell enough to keep them afloat. There are a lot of hotels in that area, for some reason popular among Russian tourists. And the same ones are fond of luxury goods and brand names. So I'd say that BurJuman mall probably has a good 3 months and lousy 9 months of sales in a year.


----------



## haibinhle

skyisfree said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I've got a job offer from Dubai and I really want to know if it's a good one. I would really appreciate your help and experience.
> 
> My job offer includes:
> 
> Base salary: 3900 usd / month
> Cost of Living Allowance: %10 of base salary paid twice a year (2450 usd every six months)
> Bonus: Depends on the individual and company performance, no fixed amount
> Provident fund: %5 of base salary accumulated monthly and paid out at the end of employment.
> Accommodation Allowance: n/a
> Car Allowance: n/a
> Transportation Allowance: n/a
> Medical Insurance: yes
> Life Insurance: yes
> Flyback to my home country (TR): n/a
> Relocation package: 2 month base salary (around 7600 usd) and 5000 usd for re-imbursement given when I get there and 2 weeks stay in a hotel upon moving, fly ticket, visa and other documents costs will be paid by the company.
> 
> Basically, I've been working in IT industry for about 8 years in Istanbul and the offered job position is exactly the same with my current one. I am 33 years old and single but thinking to marry soon  I am studied both Business Administration (undergraduate) and Information Technology (MSc).
> 
> When we calculate the monthly income:
> 
> 3715 (%5 deducted) + 390 (COLA) = 4105 USD = 15000 AED per month
> 
> Do you think that it would be fine for a single person? Can I save some money? I am a social drinker and no smoking etc. I am not sure if I should look at for a shared flat or studio one but I am sure my rent should be around 30-45 K per month (AED). Do you also think that I could also take care of my wife even she will not work for a while?
> 
> May I have your comments and suggestions please?
> 
> Thank you very much.


15k AED/month is fine for a single man like you in Dubai. I dont know your position but with 8 years of experience, having a BA and MSc, It seems to me that 15k is a low salary. You are not junior 

Saving money or not depends on your lifestyle but basically you can put aside each month 'some' thousands AED.

Taking into account recent rent increase, your budget should be around 40-50k for a Studio.

15k is not a good income for a couple living in Dubai but you can live off of it with your wife even if she wont work. One thing I can say is that, it's possible


----------



## SouthernAngel

*Scoping out the dunes*

My hubby and I are once again scoping Dubai out. We were there in the dark ages of 2008/2009 when the paw paw hit the fan and the mass exodus took place. We were some of the victims. 

Well, we both feel it is time to venture out again. I am just doing some initial research, so any help would be appreciated. 

The hubby Stats: civil engineer, specializing in large scale projects (shopping centers, sport stadiums, theaters, casinos, etc), director in a large company. Honors degree, 12 years experience. 

The wife stats: Hairdresser (redken, kerestase) itec qualification. 

we will be coming over with our daughter, my mother and our cat. 

I need to know what the salaries / job opportunities are like for both myself and my husband and what kind of visa I can get for my mom. 

We are planning on living in the Greens again when we get back.


----------



## skyisfree

haibinhle said:


> 15k AED/month is fine for a single man like you in Dubai. I dont know your position but with 8 years of experience, having a BA and MSc, It seems to me that 15k is a low salary. You are not junior
> 
> Saving money or not depends on your lifestyle but basically you can put aside each month 'some' thousands AED.
> 
> Taking into account recent rent increase, your budget should be around 40-50k for a Studio.
> 
> 15k is not a good income for a couple living in Dubai but you can live off of it with your wife even if she wont work. One thing I can say is that, it's possible


Hi, 

Thank you so much for your kind comments. 

My position will be an E-Commerce Executive. Although my salary seems low, I believe that's a good start for a new career in Dubai and I can have better positions in short terms when everything is fine. 

Regards,


----------



## Berliner

skyisfree said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you so much for your kind comments.
> 
> My position will be an E-Commerce Executive. Although my salary seems low, I believe that's a good start for a new career in Dubai and I can have better positions in short terms when everything is fine.
> 
> Regards,


Totally agree. Work hard, make some connections and within or a year or two you will be able to double the salary. Certainly worked for me


----------



## jermap

ATC-Guy said:


> $13k per month? Jesus, I'm in the wrong line of work. Well seriously Jermap, consider how much your making now in Indonesia, 13k sounds good to me in any city of the world.


Hi Guy...thank you for replying...is it that good...? as I never work outside my country and this is my first offer working abroad...

r there any info that i can find regarding cost of:
1. decent 3bed apartment or home maybe 
2. international school for my children...for 10 and 6 y.o daughter and son
3. monthly living cost for family
4. maids...?
5. other related info...?

i need to make sure before signing the agreement...


----------



## skyisfree

Dear Friends,

Do you think that a job offer must include housing and transportation allowances and flight ticket to your country while the offedered salary is an average one? 

Regards,


----------



## haibinhle

skyisfree said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Do you think that a job offer must include housing and transportation allowances and flight ticket to your country while the offedered salary is an average one?
> 
> Regards,


Not necessarily and varying from company to company but flight ticket to home country for you and your family is a common practice here.


----------



## haibinhle

jermap said:


> Hi Guy...thank you for replying...is it that good...? as I never work outside my country and this is my first offer working abroad...
> 
> r there any info that i can find regarding cost of:
> 1. decent 3bed apartment or home maybe
> 2. international school for my children...for 10 and 6 y.o daughter and son
> 3. monthly living cost for family
> 4. maids...?
> 5. other related info...?
> 
> i need to make sure before signing the agreement...


Oh my god, I wish I were you!

13k$/month equals to 564k AED/year

A very quick expense calculation for you (in AED), these are all basic expenses
- Housing: 200k/year
- Schooling: 100k/year for your 2 children
- Groceries: 50k/year for your whole family (4k/month or 1k/week)

You should have a driving license (10k) and a car which would cost you around 100k but you can pay in instalments.

You still have around 200k/year for other expenses or saving! It could be an annual salary for some others, man!

Go for it!


----------



## Kasrawy

Hey guys, I was recently offered a job as a fresh grad in the UAE. It was around 13000 AED per month all inclusive except for the tickets back home. The job offers overtime pay as well at a rate of 70 AED per hour.

I was told this was too little and to wait for a better offer later on but I'd really like your input as well. I believe, after some quick cost calculations, that what I'd be able to save (around 3500-3900 AED per month) would be way more than an average salary back home in Egypt. 

Does this make sense or am I mistaken and should wait for a better deal to come along? Please note that I have less than a year's worth of experience.

PS: I am an Egyptian national and an engineer.

Thanks in advance


----------



## AdamRus

*Senior Position Offered - Help with Salary & Package*

Need some help here to get a gauge of expectations and a ground to start my research. I've been offered a position for a senior role (Director / Head level) in the media/business industry. I'll be expecting a package/offer shortly, thus have begun my research on the city and others from North America who have emigrated to Dubai w/ a family. I have wife and kids.

My scenario is the company will take care of mine and the family visas, put us up in accommodations for a few weeks, and then claim to help where they can (which they seem very open, transparent and honest about).

The position is by no means a standard blue-collar or white-collar manager role, so I expect they playing field is quite different than most.

The key thing is I'll also be evaluating this against by current annual salary and benefits ($85K annual + 15% bonus), so est. $100K annual. I get the taxation pro/cons too AND my current standard of lifestyle. (family, live by the beach, townhouse w/ 3-4 bedrooms, 2 vehicles).

Love to hear from other North Americans (Canadians??) who have gone through this experience 'recently'.

1. Salary
For a senior director or head of X role, what is the base salary range that would be considered fair market value. I understand this would range from industry to industry and company, but a general sense is helpful from those who emigrated from North America to a senior role as Director or Head of X.

2. Accommodations + Allowance
I cannot get a clear vision of what accommodation costs could be. Obviously it ranges based on the area of city, so much scenario is as follows:
- Accommodate family of wife and kids (thus Villa / town house)
- My lifestyle has always been by the beach
- Percentage of accommodation allowance I should expect. I would assume the accommodation allowance is X% of your salary. Is this typically 50% , less or more?

3. Transportation + Allowance
Similar to #2 above, is this generally a percentage of the salary? I currently own two vehicles, so in Dubai I'd either need to buy or lease.

4. Food Allowance
- Is this typical? Do companies pay for food/groceries, or is that more for the blue collar workers vs. white collar, any thoughts around this?

5. Package Extras
What should I expect, or consider as additional to the package. For example, currently its salary + bonus (incl. car and transporation allowance), but what about a) a starting bonuses (is this common??) in Dubai
b) negotiate the first offer (I understand everything is expected to be negotiated in dubai ??
c) company to cover rent for the first year?? and/or garnish it from the wages if they company puts up the rent money upfront.
d) should a company cover the educational costs for the child, as most schools are private? Among taking into account my standards here in North America, do the companies take into consideration the lifestyle of the wife and children (ex. schools)
e) travel benefits to travel back home?
f) what is the average vacation period (North America is 2-3 weeks standard), but other places in the world its 4 weeks. What is Dubais?


----------



## TallyHo

You're asking for a lot of information 

I will just say this straight off bat. $100K CAN is approximately 330K AED, and that translates into 27,500 AED per month (salaries here are quoted monthly).

27,500 is a piss-poor salary for a senior director in the UAE. You certainly can't afford a villa + two nice cars + two children at either the American School of Dubai or Dubai American Academy (where most Canadians seem to go).

If I was aiming for a lifestyle that included a comfortable villa in an expat area not far from the beach, two children at ASD, two mid-range 4x4s and a live in maid, live decently but not extravagantly as regards food and entertainment, take two trips a year to explore the region/Asia/Europe + an annual trip back to Canada, and still save a decent sum each year, I'd be looking at the following expenditures:

Villa: 200K AED/year. You might be able to find a decent compound villa in Jumeira within walking distance of the beach, otherwise it's a pleasant 3-4 bedroom villa in Arabian Ranches or Emirates Living. 

School fees: 200K for ASD (100k per child - note I just checked the ASD website and tuitions for incoming families this fall is now up to 100K, whereas existing families it's only 80K, this is a whoa! moment but ASD is definitely the best regarded North American school in Dubai). 

Car expenses: 2 x monthly payment = 5K, or 60K for the year, plus insurance.

Maid: budget approximately 40K a year. Her salary will only be half that but the rest is the sponsorship fees.

5K a month for groceries, 60K a year. This is on the high end.

3K a month for eating out, entertainment, 36K a year.

We're now up to 600K! And that's not even factoring in vacations, clothes, savings. 

All in all, while there are variations in incomes and variations in expenditures, a rule of thumb for an expat family with two children wanting to have a comfortable western lifestyle in the UAE, you need a package value of a minimum of 50K a month, or 600K a year. But as I showed above, even that doesn't translate into a lavish lifestyle since housing and school fees are so d*mn expensive here. You can look into cheaper schools and cheaper villas, get a weekly cleaner rather than a maid, be sensible about where you buy food, and 50K will allow you to live well and still save a bit of money. But 50K a month should still be your minimum benchmark. Head closer to 60-70K and you're set. 

Note: when talking about package values, look at the overall value of the package, not the actual breakdown components. Fewer companies each year are offering separately paid housing and school fees, most will give you a lump sum and for accounting purposes as your end of service gratuity is based only on the base salary, identify each sum as "base" or "housing" or "schools" or "transportation" but it's up to you to spend it as you wish.






AdamRus said:


> Need some help here to get a gauge of expectations and a ground to start my research. I've been offered a position for a senior role (Director / Head level) in the media/business industry. I'll be expecting a package/offer shortly, thus have begun my research on the city and others from North America who have emigrated to Dubai w/ a family. I have wife and kids.
> 
> My scenario is the company will take care of mine and the family visas, put us up in accommodations for a few weeks, and then claim to help where they can (which they seem very open, transparent and honest about).
> 
> The position is by no means a standard blue-collar or white-collar manager role, so I expect they playing field is quite different than most.
> 
> The key thing is I'll also be evaluating this against by current annual salary and benefits ($85K annual + 15% bonus), so est. $100K annual. I get the taxation pro/cons too AND my current standard of lifestyle. (family, live by the beach, townhouse w/ 3-4 bedrooms, 2 vehicles).
> 
> Love to hear from other North Americans (Canadians??) who have gone through this experience 'recently'.
> 
> 1. Salary
> For a senior director or head of X role, what is the base salary range that would be considered fair market value. I understand this would range from industry to industry and company, but a general sense is helpful from those who emigrated from North America to a senior role as Director or Head of X.
> 
> 2. Accommodations + Allowance
> I cannot get a clear vision of what accommodation costs could be. Obviously it ranges based on the area of city, so much scenario is as follows:
> - Accommodate family of wife and kids (thus Villa / town house)
> - My lifestyle has always been by the beach
> - Percentage of accommodation allowance I should expect. I would assume the accommodation allowance is X% of your salary. Is this typically 50% , less or more?
> 
> 3. Transportation + Allowance
> Similar to #2 above, is this generally a percentage of the salary? I currently own two vehicles, so in Dubai I'd either need to buy or lease.
> 
> 4. Food Allowance
> - Is this typical? Do companies pay for food/groceries, or is that more for the blue collar workers vs. white collar, any thoughts around this?
> 
> 5. Package Extras
> What should I expect, or consider as additional to the package. For example, currently its salary + bonus (incl. car and transporation allowance), but what about a) a starting bonuses (is this common??) in Dubai
> b) negotiate the first offer (I understand everything is expected to be negotiated in dubai ??
> c) company to cover rent for the first year?? and/or garnish it from the wages if they company puts up the rent money upfront.
> d) should a company cover the educational costs for the child, as most schools are private? Among taking into account my standards here in North America, do the companies take into consideration the lifestyle of the wife and children (ex. schools)
> e) travel benefits to travel back home?
> f) what is the average vacation period (North America is 2-3 weeks standard), but other places in the world its 4 weeks. What is Dubais?


----------



## jazzuk

Alfred1 said:


> If you're happy in a modest property then you'll live well.
> The base salary is good, the school fees are enough for almost any school you want for a 10yr old and the accommodation will easily get you somewhere nice in a family location like Springs, Meadows or Ranches.
> The furniture allowance is reasonable and the moving allowance is just a bonus in my opinion.
> 
> That looks like my package and I live very well.
> 
> I don't know what your current lifestyle is but I was on 65k GBP in the UK and I have a better life out here on a package very similar to yours.
> 
> It all depends what you're expecting.



Hi Alfred1
Do you mind telling which sort of position you got such packages!! Looks very similar to me but mine is on bit low side in base pay/allowance etc so just wondering what sort of position gets your package...m in uk with current base pay of £65k where as with promotion in Dubai is offering 32k aed per month + 150k aed housing per yr + 2000 aed per month car allowance + full medical + 32k aed one off moving allowance + flight per year ....this is for a family with 5 yr kid..and for a position of engineering Manager promotion in O&G service company.

Appreciate if i can get a some insight in to your positions. Thanks.


----------



## jazzuk

TMH said:


> Hi Expat team,
> 
> For a family with one 10yr old, is the following package competitive for the current market living in Dubai ?
> Salary: 42-46k AED
> Moving Allowance 30K AED
> Education Allowance 50K AED (annually)
> Accommodation Allowance 150K AED
> Furniture Allowance 50K AED
> Med Cover
> 
> Thanks for any info.


Hi TMH
Do you mind telling which sort of position you got such packages!! Looks very similar to me but mine is on bit low side in base pay/allowance etc so just wondering what sort of position gets your package...m in uk with current base pay of £65k where as with promotion in Dubai is offering 32k aed per month + 150k aed housing per yr + 2000 aed per month car allowance + full medical + 32k aed one off moving allowance + flight per year ....this is for a family with 5 yr kid..and for a position of engineering Manager promotion in O&G service company.

Appreciate if i can get a some insight in to your positions. Thanks...

P.S. Sorry i have posted this query twice but didn't knew how to address two guys in single followup...thanks.


----------



## taku79

Hi everybody,
I got an offer from a retail company operating in the luxury market. The contract is as follows:

Position - Retail Sales Supervisor (evaluated as band 10 in a 12 band structure)
Base Salary - 5000 AED
Food Allowance - 500 AED
Phone Allowance - 300 AED
Commission on sales
Yearly Bonuss
Transportation
Shared Acommodation for Employees
Life & Health insurance

What frustrates me here is the fact that they have practically divided the base salary into 3 parts so part of my base salary is entitled as Allowance. Is this a common practice for an international enterprise?

Another thing is they do not provide annual leave tickets for back-home flights. When I asked about that, they answered stating that my end-of-year bonuss will be more than enough for the tickets!!
Now I need advice here, because I think it's unfair to replace one of the benefits the company should provide as part of the total package, with part of working income like the annual bonus, which is basically part of the salary package.
Am I wrong here? Is this common sense reasoning not broadly used there in Dubai?
I need help, please!


----------



## tom74

*salary package*

hi

can anyone help me about what will be a decent salary package (in terms of Per Annum) in Saudi Arabia for Mechanical Engineer having 11+ years experience.i am a married man and having one son.


----------



## AdamRus

TallyHo said:


> You're asking for a lot of information
> 
> I will just say this straight off bat. $100K CAN is approximately 330K AED, and that translates into 27,500 AED per month (salaries here are quoted monthly).
> 
> 27,500 is a piss-poor salary for a senior director in the UAE. You certainly can't afford a villa + two nice cars + two children at either the American School of Dubai or Dubai American Academy (where most Canadians seem to go).
> 
> If I was aiming for a lifestyle that included a comfortable villa in an expat area not far from the beach, two children at ASD, two mid-range 4x4s and a live in maid, live decently but not extravagantly as regards food and entertainment, take two trips a year to explore the region/Asia/Europe + an annual trip back to Canada, and still save a decent sum each year, I'd be looking at the following expenditures:
> 
> Villa: 200K AED/year. You might be able to find a decent compound villa in Jumeira within walking distance of the beach, otherwise it's a pleasant 3-4 bedroom villa in Arabian Ranches or Emirates Living.
> 
> School fees: 200K for ASD (100k per child - note I just checked the ASD website and tuitions for incoming families this fall is now up to 100K, whereas existing families it's only 80K, this is a whoa! moment but ASD is definitely the best regarded North American school in Dubai).
> 
> Car expenses: 2 x monthly payment = 5K, or 60K for the year, plus insurance.
> 
> Maid: budget approximately 40K a year. Her salary will only be half that but the rest is the sponsorship fees.
> 
> 5K a month for groceries, 60K a year. This is on the high end.
> 
> 3K a month for eating out, entertainment, 36K a year.
> 
> We're now up to 600K! And that's not even factoring in vacations, clothes, savings.
> 
> All in all, while there are variations in incomes and variations in expenditures, a rule of thumb for an expat family with two children wanting to have a comfortable western lifestyle in the UAE, you need a package value of a minimum of 50K a month, or 600K a year. But as I showed above, even that doesn't translate into a lavish lifestyle since housing and school fees are so d*mn expensive here. You can look into cheaper schools and cheaper villas, get a weekly cleaner rather than a maid, be sensible about where you buy food, and 50K will allow you to live well and still save a bit of money. But 50K a month should still be your minimum benchmark. Head closer to 60-70K and you're set.
> 
> Note: when talking about package values, look at the overall value of the package, not the actual breakdown components. Fewer companies each year are offering separately paid housing and school fees, most will give you a lump sum and for accounting purposes as your end of service gratuity is based only on the base salary, identify each sum as "base" or "housing" or "schools" or "transportation" but it's up to you to spend it as you wish.


Thanks for the feedback. I got the offer and definitely quite surprised. Much time invested in interviews for weeks, back and forth, senior level position, and the offer seems very low.

Is it common business practice to low ball with the expectation it will be negotiated? Is this a common practice in Dubai?

Position: Head of X (media company)
Total: 28K-30K month
Base Salary: 14K / month
Housing: +$8K / month
Transport: +$5K a month


----------



## amiklic1

Hi there,
we're family with 2 kids, 11 and 14 yo, looking for th job in UAE.
I am in project management business as well as electric and my wife is graduated engineer of marine fishery, also with additional 7 years in project management business (we are running the company responsible for wind farms projects development)

We are thinking about moving in UAE, in particular Abu Dhabi (preferable) or Dubai so I'd like to ask, just initially, for how high salary and total income to aim in our situation. I know it all depends from one position to another, just want to know what others think we should put as alower limit.

To note also that we both plan to work there.

Thanks for any and all replies.

AM


----------



## TCKID

Hello,

Hope everyone is having a good start to the week 

I have a question regarding the sort of expat package my husband and I could expect if we apply for jobs in Dubai. Hopefully this is the right thread for something like this! My apologies if it isn’t. 

A little bit of background: My husband is a Management Accountant with experience mainly in construction and I am a Petroleum Geologist. We both have 7 years of experience with about 2-3 years of experience in the Middle East as well. Both of us intend to work in Dubai. I would prefer to work part-time so I can be with our children for at least part of the week, but understand that part-time roles are hard to come by there especially in my line of work.

We are a bit confused about how much to aim for as a target salary and also what sort of package deal we should expect for a family of four. I have tried to do as much research as I can into salary ranges in the UAE for my line, but the information is hard to come by and not very consistent. We have spoken to a couple of recruitment agencies and they all seem to want us to specify what we expect, so I don’t want to risk quoting too high or too low.

Our children are only 2 years old so we won’t have to worry about school allowances for now, but we would need a part-time nanny or any other good childcare, so hopefully we can make enough to cover that.

In terms of living expenses, we would prefer to live in a villa in communities like Emirates Living or Arabian Ranches, so we would need some sort of rental allowance as well. Are these allowances usually included? 

I realise that there are several factors that will affect our final salary package, but if any of you have similar job roles or are aware of the salary ranges in our industries, any help you could provide would be much appreciated!

Thanks in advance
AN


----------



## TallyHo

It's a very lousy offer, especially for the head of a company. To use as an example managers in my company make around 30K (and they're mostly young expats in their late 20s/early 30s without children). Senior managers are 40K+ and directors 50k+. 

A single could live off the amount, as could a couple. But with children, no. 

If you also received full school fees in addition to the package offer then it could be doable but definitely not lavish. 

I don't know how much negotiations will be realistic. You really needed to be getting something around 50K a month to make it worth for your family to make the move to Dubai. 30K to 50K is a big jump.





AdamRus said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I got the offer and definitely quite surprised. Much time invested in interviews for weeks, back and forth, senior level position, and the offer seems very low.
> 
> Is it common business practice to low ball with the expectation it will be negotiated? Is this a common practice in Dubai?
> 
> Position: Head of X (media company)
> Total: 28K-30K month
> Base Salary: 14K / month
> Housing: +$8K / month
> Transport: +$5K a month


----------



## vantage

i have no idea what your roles are worth, however, i would say that you shouldn't get hung up about what allowances you get, or don't get, or how much they are.
You dont get allowances back home - you get a salary.
All that really matters is the TOTAL sum - the rest is semantics.

a really good package with no schooling allowance is better than a crap package with school allowance, if the total sum is less.

The only concern you should have about allowances is that only the BASE salary portion of any package is used to calculate your End of Service gratuity. Hence most employers provide allowances to approx 40% of total remuneration.

it's always amusing when someone moans about what they can or can't get for a specific housing allowance. This is irelevant. you might spend less, you might spend more, but it is still a percentage of the total cash you will receive, and up to you to work out if it is a good deal for you.



TCKID said:


> Hello,
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good start to the week
> 
> I have a question regarding the sort of expat package my husband and I could expect if we apply for jobs in Dubai. Hopefully this is the right thread for something like this! My apologies if it isn’t.
> 
> A little bit of background: My husband is a Management Accountant with experience mainly in construction and I am a Petroleum Geologist. We both have 7 years of experience with about 2-3 years of experience in the Middle East as well. Both of us intend to work in Dubai. I would prefer to work part-time so I can be with our children for at least part of the week, but understand that part-time roles are hard to come by there especially in my line of work.
> 
> We are a bit confused about how much to aim for as a target salary and also what sort of package deal we should expect for a family of four. I have tried to do as much research as I can into salary ranges in the UAE for my line, but the information is hard to come by and not very consistent. We have spoken to a couple of recruitment agencies and they all seem to want us to specify what we expect, so I don’t want to risk quoting too high or too low.
> 
> Our children are only 2 years old so we won’t have to worry about school allowances for now, but we would need a part-time nanny or any other good childcare, so hopefully we can make enough to cover that.
> 
> In terms of living expenses, we would prefer to live in a villa in communities like Emirates Living or Arabian Ranches, so we would need some sort of rental allowance as well. Are these allowances usually included?
> 
> I realise that there are several factors that will affect our final salary package, but if any of you have similar job roles or are aware of the salary ranges in our industries, any help you could provide would be much appreciated!
> 
> Thanks in advance
> AN


----------



## TallyHo

The total sum is the most important and you're right it's misleading to get hung up on designated benefits. But it can be useful to negotiate on how some of the designated benefits are paid. 

Will the company offer the housing "allowance" in one cheque for the year? If so this gives you leverage in finding a place to live as most landlords are now demanding one cheque for a villa and often give a bit of a discount if you can pay in one cheque. Be careful, however, because a one-cheque housing allowance is often a lose it or use it benefit as you're not refunded the differential if your villa is cheaper than the allowance, whereas the allowance included in your monthly salary gives you full control over that sum of money. But people may find it easier to find a place and pay their rent via one cheque, especially when they're just starting out in Dubai. 

Having school fees paid upfront makes it easier for families, particularly with multiple children. A very nice benefit is a package offer that includes school fees _paid in full_ at any school of your choosing. This is increasingly rare but still occurs, particularly in O&G and major multinationals. Such a benefit also protects you from the yearly fee increases (see my note above about ASD's fees jumping from 75K to 100K for new families, in just one year!). 

So while the total value of the package is the most important it is worthwhile to see how it's officially broken down and paid. If you're just moving to Dubai and getting paid everything monthly, it can be very difficult to be able to pay your rent and school fees upfront at the same time, before you've started building up savings. 



vantage said:


> i have no idea what your roles are worth, however, i would say that you shouldn't get hung up about what allowances you get, or don't get, or how much they are.
> You dont get allowances back home - you get a salary.
> All that really matters is the TOTAL sum - the rest is semantics.
> 
> a really good package with no schooling allowance is better than a crap package with school allowance, if the total sum is less.
> 
> The only concern you should have about allowances is that only the BASE salary portion of any package is used to calculate your End of Service gratuity. Hence most employers provide allowances to approx 40% of total remuneration.
> 
> it's always amusing when someone moans about what they can or can't get for a specific housing allowance. This is irelevant. you might spend less, you might spend more, but it is still a percentage of the total cash you will receive, and up to you to work out if it is a good deal for you.


----------



## TCKID

That is extremely helpful, thanks very much TallyHo! 
I can't believe these massive hikes in rent and school fees! They are already quite high as it is. Will definitely mention that we would prefer the 'paid in full' options.

And yes, as you and vantage have mentioned, it is the total sum that matters at the end of the day and that will ultimately make or break the deal for us.


----------



## sleo

Hi,
I recently got a one year consulting contract (for software testing) in Dubai, for 25k pay (no other indemnities) and one vacation fly-back to Canada. What are your thoughts? Decent offer for a young couple with no kids just starting out? 

Edit: For reference, I currently make 70k CAD per year.


----------



## amiklic1

OK, no replies so let's make our situation a bit more clear. This is the first time we're thinking of leaving country and we're excited about it, but just want to check whatever possible. 
I've read through many threads here and I am amazed and thankful for this amount of information. It is really helpfull.

Ok, so right now we're making some 50k US$/yr, have our own apartment and that's enough for a decent albeit not luxury life. Let's say we have everything we need.

Here the school is free but it's also one of the reasons why we'd like to leave, as the school system is not on high level, so we're looking for better one.

To keep up the lifestyle we have now (one new and one used car, 2 bedroom spacious apartment, one skiing trip/year, summer holidays on boat for 2 weeks etc., what should we aim at in UAE?

I can see that there are really huge differences between close positions, and huge differences in a life expenses, so what do you guys think we'd be satisfied with to keep up this lifestyle?

Thanks in advance for any reply!






amiklic1 said:


> Hi there,
> we're family with 2 kids, 11 and 14 yo, looking for th job in UAE.
> I am in project management business as well as electric and my wife is graduated engineer of marine fishery, also with additional 7 years in project management business (we are running the company responsible for wind farms projects development)
> 
> We are thinking about moving in UAE, in particular Abu Dhabi (preferable) or Dubai so I'd like to ask, just initially, for how high salary and total income to aim in our situation. I know it all depends from one position to another, just want to know what others think we should put as alower limit.
> 
> To note also that we both plan to work there.
> 
> Thanks for any and all replies.
> 
> AM


----------



## jermap

haibinhle said:


> Oh my god, I wish I were you!
> 
> 13k$/month equals to 564k AED/year
> 
> A very quick expense calculation for you (in AED), these are all basic expenses
> - Housing: 200k/year
> - Schooling: 100k/year for your 2 children
> - Groceries: 50k/year for your whole family (4k/month or 1k/week)
> 
> You should have a driving license (10k) and a car which would cost you around 100k but you can pay in instalments.
> 
> You still have around 200k/year for other expenses or saving! It could be an annual salary for some others, man!
> 
> Go for it!


thanks for your info @haibinhle meanwhile we still browsing for place to live and school now...


----------



## AdamRus

Curious - is it 'EXPECTED' to negotiate a package from a Dubai company? Obviously I would always negotiate an offer, but curious if there is a cultural thing here for Dubai and negotiating business?

I've heard everything in UAE is negotiated, which I'm not a fan being Canadian. But specific to the employment package, I'm curious from locals what the business sentiment is around negotiating packages? Common, absolutely expect, etc.

Just noting I received a package offer from a dubai local company, after weeks of interviews, the package offer was shocking low, which as a Canadian I first become insulted! In Canada, while there is some negotiating, its generally expected business is a win-win and a fair offer is usually placed first, not a dirt low offer...but then again, I question is this a common practice in Dubai to negotiate in business where the 'expectation' is the first offer will be far to one side?

Locals? Thoughts?


----------



## Byja

AdamRus said:


> Just noting I received a package offer from a dubai local company, after weeks of interviews, the package offer was shocking low, which as a Canadian I first become insulted!


Well, if the offer is shocking low, I guess you're not going to take it. And since you don't have anything to lose, why don't you go back to them with a counter-proposal asking for far-far more than what you think you're worth. So either they will tell you to ... off, or they might start negotiating, and that might eventually get you where you wanted.


----------



## newkidontheblock

Hi All

Apologies for continuously asking but i didnt receive many replies for my offer. I have asked for an extension on my decision.

so without typing it all out again. 35k Dirhams a month. married with a baby. wife will not be working. flights home for family, 85% school fees paid etc

Is this a good salary for IT Project Manager with 7 years experience. 
Will we live a good life and save?

This is a huge decision and would appreciate all feedback

thanks


----------



## TallyHo

The reason you probably didn't get many responses is that it's a package offer that can be generous or insufficient depending on your needs and expenditures.

The truth is you can live on it with some comfort.

Best is a 2-bed flat in JLT or the Greens or even the Marina. A family 4x4. Comfortable budget for food and entertainment, especially if you shop at Carrefour and don't go out every night. Some travel. And still save a bit of money.

But if you want a villa, two nice cars, fancy holidays at fancy resorts, dining out all the time, the money will disappear very quickly.




newkidontheblock said:


> Hi All
> 
> Apologies for continuously asking but i didnt receive many replies for my offer. I have asked for an extension on my decision.
> 
> so without typing it all out again. 35k Dirhams a month. married with a baby. wife will not be working. flights home for family, 85% school fees paid etc
> 
> Is this a good salary for IT Project Manager with 7 years experience.
> Will we live a good life and save?
> 
> This is a huge decision and would appreciate all feedback
> 
> thanks


----------



## TallyHo

One should always negotiate, but in your case I don't think you'll be able to negotiate up to a livable package.

The issue is that it's a media company, a locally owned media company, and odds are it's dominated by people from Lebanon or elsewhere in the Middle East where the offer made to you is a fortune.

Companies in Dubai vary enormously in packages offered and it's largely because of the types of companies we have here, which run from western owned multinationals to small locally owned two-man outfits in a free zone. The multinationals and the big local monopolies can pay very well, the locally owned small companies, less so, and are often more likely than not to stiff you on agreed benefits. Incomes also vary wildly for the same roles and is often dependent on your nationality. 

If I had a family with children I would never move here to to head a small locally owned company that I didn't own, especially on the package offer you received, unless I knew the company intimately and was very comfortable with the current team and owners. Otherwise it's way too risky as there's little in the way of employee rights. One bad quarter, you could be out on your ears and yet you've uprooted your family and moved all the way from Canada. You'd be surprised at how many people leave Dubai with less money than they'd arrived with. 

You may be from Canada but this is the wild, wild west! 



AdamRus said:


> Curious - is it 'EXPECTED' to negotiate a package from a Dubai company? Obviously I would always negotiate an offer, but curious if there is a cultural thing here for Dubai and negotiating business?
> 
> I've heard everything in UAE is negotiated, which I'm not a fan being Canadian. But specific to the employment package, I'm curious from locals what the business sentiment is around negotiating packages? Common, absolutely expect, etc.
> 
> Just noting I received a package offer from a dubai local company, after weeks of interviews, the package offer was shocking low, which as a Canadian I first become insulted! In Canada, while there is some negotiating, its generally expected business is a win-win and a fair offer is usually placed first, not a dirt low offer...but then again, I question is this a common practice in Dubai to negotiate in business where the 'expectation' is the first offer will be far to one side?
> 
> Locals? Thoughts?


----------



## AdamRus

TallyHo said:


> One should always negotiate, but in your case I don't think you'll be able to negotiate up to a livable package.
> 
> The issue is that it's a media company, a locally owned media company, and odds are it's dominated by people from Lebanon or elsewhere in the Middle East where the offer made to you is a fortune.
> 
> Companies in Dubai vary enormously in packages offered and it's largely because of the types of companies we have here, which run from western owned multinationals to small locally owned two-man outfits in a free zone. The multinationals and the big local monopolies can pay very well, the locally owned small companies, less so, and are often more likely than not to stiff you on agreed benefits. Incomes also vary wildly for the same roles and is often dependent on your nationality.
> 
> If I had a family with children I would never move here to to head a small locally owned company that I didn't own, especially on the package offer you received, unless I knew the company intimately and was very comfortable with the current team and owners. Otherwise it's way too risky as there's little in the way of employee rights. One bad quarter, you could be out on your ears and yet you've uprooted your family and moved all the way from Canada. You'd be surprised at how many people leave Dubai with less money than they'd arrived with.
> 
> You may be from Canada but this is the wild, wild west!


Thanks for the reply. Appreciated. The company, I cannot say due to confidentiality, but it is a medium sized (est. 200 people), and not 'agency' side, but it is an online company. Your points make sense, and will definately negotiate, but more curious about the business culture too if its a truly expected part of the song and dance to negotiate, especially as someone mentioned to me everything in Dubai you have to negotiate.


----------



## Milady

sleo said:


> Hi,
> I recently got a one year consulting contract (for software testing) in Dubai, for 25k pay (no other indemnities) and one vacation fly-back to Canada. What are your thoughts? Decent offer for a young couple with no kids just starting out?
> 
> Edit: For reference, I currently make 70k CAD per year.


sounds low to me


----------



## sleo

Milady said:


> sounds low to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by sleo
> Hi,
> I recently got a one year consulting contract (for software testing) in Dubai, for 25k pay (no other indemnities) and one vacation fly-back to Canada. What are your thoughts? Decent offer for a young couple with no kids just starting out?
> 
> Edit: For reference, I currently make 70k CAD per year.
> sounds low to me
Click to expand...


Thanks Milady!

I was in the process of negotiations and manage to get them up to د.إ.‏ 30,000.00 / month

Based on digging through previous posts...put the following numbers together to use as 'ballparking' running monthly expenses:

-------------Monthly------------
Rent-------د.إ.‏ 8,500.00 
Car--------د.إ.4,000.00 
Furniture--د.إ.‏ 20,000.00 (Yearly)
Internet---د.إ.‏ 1,000.00 
Insurance-د.إ.‏ 2,000.00 
Groceries--د.إ.‏ 4,000.00 
Electricity--د.إ.‏ 1,000.00 
Eating out-د.إ.‏ 2,800.00
------------------------------------

This is for a young couple (no kids...yet!), living somewhere in the JLT/Downtown Dubai area with a decent car.


Please let me know if this makes sense 

Thanks!


----------



## iambrigitte

sleo said:


> Thanks Milady!
> 
> I was in the process of negotiations and manage to get them up to د.إ.‏ 30,000.00 / month
> 
> Based on digging through previous posts...put the following numbers together to use as 'ballparking' running monthly expenses:
> 
> -------------Monthly------------
> Rent-------د.إ.‏ 8,500.00
> Car--------د.إ.4,000.00
> Furniture--د.إ.‏ 20,000.00 (Yearly)
> Internet---د.إ.‏ 1,000.00
> Insurance-د.إ.‏ 2,000.00
> Groceries--د.إ.‏ 4,000.00
> Electricity--د.إ.‏ 1,000.00
> Eating out-د.إ.‏ 2,800.00
> ------------------------------------
> 
> This is for a young couple (no kids...yet!), living somewhere in the JLT/Downtown Dubai area with a decent car.
> 
> 
> Please let me know if this makes sense
> 
> Thanks!


Hi SLEO! Congratulations on the offer. I've worked in the software testing field for the last 9 years, fairly new here in Dubai (on my 5th month here) and is starting to look for a job in the same field. I do hope I'd be able to find one soon…and maybe, when you're with them, you can share with me (and to the others around here as well in the same field) any openings they might have in the future.


----------



## vantage

sleo said:


> Thanks Milady! I was in the process of negotiations and manage to get them up to د.إ.‏ 30,000.00 / month Based on digging through previous posts...put the following numbers together to use as 'ballparking' running monthly expenses: -------------Monthly------------ Rent-------د.إ.‏ 8,500.00 Car--------د.إ.4,000.00 Furniture--د.إ.‏ 20,000.00 (Yearly) Internet---د.إ.‏ 1,000.00 Insurance-د.إ.‏ 2,000.00 Groceries--د.إ.‏ 4,000.00 Electricity--د.إ.‏ 1,000.00 Eating out-د.إ.‏ 2,800.00 ------------------------------------ This is for a young couple (no kids...yet!), living somewhere in the JLT/Downtown Dubai area with a decent car. Please let me know if this makes sense  Thanks!


Why is your furniture budget yearly? What are you planning to do to it!
I spend a lot less than that on food for 4. Especially if you have an eating out budget separately.


----------



## sleo

vantage said:


> Why is your furniture budget yearly? What are you planning to do to it!
> I spend a lot less than that on food for 4. Especially if you have an eating out budget separately.


Lol....I was just estimating how much it would cost to set up an apartment (basic stuff like a bed, sofa some chairs...that kinda thing). The main reason is me and the Mrs. would not take any furniture with us...and this budget is primarily for the first year.

Besides the furniture, how does the estimate measure up....kind of in the ballpark of what we can expect?


----------



## jimid

*College Allowance?*

Hello All, new to the forum and currently looking to relocate to Dubai with my wife and 17 year old. Question is: I know companies offer school allowances for children but do they offer college tuition for recent high school graduated kids who want to go to college in Dubai? Thanks for the help


----------



## TallyHo

School fees, yes, although not always and getting less common.

College tuition, no. 



jimid said:


> Hello All, new to the forum and currently looking to relocate to Dubai with my wife and 17 year old. Question is: I know companies offer school allowances for children but do they offer college tuition for recent high school graduated kids who want to go to college in Dubai? Thanks for the help


----------



## vantage

jimid said:


> Hello All, new to the forum and currently looking to relocate to Dubai with my wife and 17 year old. Question is: I know companies offer school allowances for children but do they offer college tuition for recent high school graduated kids who want to go to college in Dubai? Thanks for the help


What TallyHo said, although it depends on who they are, who you are, and how much they want or need YOU.
They might not give you an allowance, but you might get a big enough package to cover it.


----------



## TallyHo

Yep. A hypothetical package offer of 150K is better than a package offer of 100K + 30K in school fees.

The only time school fees can be perceived as a genuine benefit if you're offered fees _paid in full at any school of your choosing_ because this implies there's no cap on how much they will pay in fees and the company will continue paying the fees regardless of any tuition increases. Most school fee benefits are capped and fees seems to go up substantially every year whereas you can't count on the allowance increasing every year. 



vantage said:


> What TallyHo said, although it depends on who they are, who you are, and how much they want or need YOU.
> They might not give you an allowance, but you might get a big enough package to cover it.


----------



## beejee

*pastry chef ... salary expectation/ expat package?*

hi everyone, this is one of my first post on this forum and i would like some useful help concerning my relocation in Dubai.
I am a pastry chef of 30 years old with 8 years experience in michelin star restaurant within france,Spain, UK and Taiwan. i do speak french, spanish, english and a bit of arabic.
i actually live in Taipei with my fiancee and we will relocate to Dubai within a month. 
we do not have kids but have 3 cats. 
For the relocation of the cats, that is not a problem at all. it is already sorted out.

the important question is concerning my expat package.
i normally would have applied for a pastry sous chef position but i am forced to take a junior sous chef or senior chef de partie (this is to help me integrate in a more easy way and then once installed work out for higher position.)
the basic package i get is 12000 aed a month including everything.
my fiancee will join me after a couple of months and will get a job in retail or trading companies as she is fluent in chinese/japanese/ english and have 7 years of work in trading companies.

we both have a very normal lifestyle, enjoying things but not getting crazy and partying like crazy. 

we plan to rent a 1 bedroom flat ( with living room ) in the international city for around 60000 aed a year.

so is 12000 aed enough and more importantly correct or am i getting screwed?

for any further information don't hesitate to ask.
thaks again


----------



## RandomDude

Better to get your self work experience in the States , then move to the Gulf after you have got some experience, your salary will be marginally better.


----------



## RandomDude

newkidontheblock said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have been offered a position for a multinational IT company (they make a lot of printers) as a project manager.
> I have been offered an all inclusive package of 35000 AED. I get a paid mobile, private medical, 22 days annual leave, 85% kids school fees paid, 20,000AED per year to fly back to the UK, relocation allowance of 40,000AED
> 
> I am 30 years old with 7 years working experience. Is this a good offer?
> Will be supporting my wife and a baby.
> 
> Would we be able to live comfortably on this and still save about 5000AED a month?
> 
> I understand that i will need a cheque for accomodation which wont be a problem
> 
> Any advice would be great.
> 
> thanks


You should be able to save much more than 5k, if you save on housing by going to an area outside the hot spots, spend money wisely.


----------



## RandomDude

skyisfree said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you so much for your kind comments.
> 
> My position will be an E-Commerce Executive. Although my salary seems low, I believe that's a good start for a new career in Dubai and I can have better positions in short terms when everything is fine.
> 
> Regards,


Yes you can build your way up, but for your experience, it is low

And the bonus term saying depends on performance clearly indicates the company is either not planning to pay, or its a small one with financial troubles.


----------



## RandomDude

Kasrawy said:


> Hey guys, I was recently offered a job as a fresh grad in the UAE. It was around 13000 AED per month all inclusive except for the tickets back home. The job offers overtime pay as well at a rate of 70 AED per hour.
> 
> I was told this was too little and to wait for a better offer later on but I'd really like your input as well. I believe, after some quick cost calculations, that what I'd be able to save (around 3500-3900 AED per month) would be way more than an average salary back home in Egypt.
> 
> Does this make sense or am I mistaken and should wait for a better deal to come along? Please note that I have less than a year's worth of experience.
> 
> PS: I am an Egyptian national and an engineer.
> 
> Thanks in advance


13k AED for a Fresh Grad, Arab National? This is more than great. Arab Engineers are over worked and under paid. Fresh starts at 7k for most companies, some small offices offer 3-4k.

Just take it, don't wait another second


----------



## RandomDude

tom74 said:


> hi
> 
> can anyone help me about what will be a decent salary package (in terms of Per Annum) in Saudi Arabia for Mechanical Engineer having 11+ years experience.i am a married man and having one son.


State your Nationality, sorry but it works like this

What they are paying
If in oil and gas :
Asian: 25k SAR per month
Arab: 30k SAR per month
Western : 45 SAR per month

Construction:
Asian 18 , Arab 24 , Western 40k


----------



## RandomDude

sleo said:


> Thanks Milady!
> 
> I was in the process of negotiations and manage to get them up to د.إ.‏ 30,000.00 / month
> 
> Based on digging through previous posts...put the following numbers together to use as 'ballparking' running monthly expenses:
> 
> -------------Monthly------------
> Rent-------د.إ.‏ 8,500.00
> Car--------د.إ.4,000.00
> Furniture--د.إ.‏ 20,000.00 (Yearly)
> Internet---د.إ.‏ 1,000.00
> Insurance-د.إ.‏ 2,000.00
> Groceries--د.إ.‏ 4,000.00
> Electricity--د.إ.‏ 1,000.00
> Eating out-د.إ.‏ 2,800.00
> ------------------------------------
> 
> This is for a young couple (no kids...yet!), living somewhere in the JLT/Downtown Dubai area with a decent car.
> 
> 
> Please let me know if this makes sense
> 
> Thanks!


How many years of experience?


----------



## RandomDude

beejee said:


> hi everyone, this is one of my first post on this forum and i would like some useful help concerning my relocation in Dubai.
> I am a pastry chef of 30 years old with 8 years experience in michelin star restaurant within france,Spain, UK and Taiwan. i do speak french, spanish, english and a bit of arabic.
> i actually live in Taipei with my fiancee and we will relocate to Dubai within a month.
> we do not have kids but have 3 cats.
> For the relocation of the cats, that is not a problem at all. it is already sorted out.
> 
> the important question is concerning my expat package.
> i normally would have applied for a pastry sous chef position but i am forced to take a junior sous chef or senior chef de partie (this is to help me integrate in a more easy way and then once installed work out for higher position.)
> the basic package i get is 12000 aed a month including everything.
> my fiancee will join me after a couple of months and will get a job in retail or trading companies as she is fluent in chinese/japanese/ english and have 7 years of work in trading companies.
> 
> we both have a very normal lifestyle, enjoying things but not getting crazy and partying like crazy.
> 
> we plan to rent a 1 bedroom flat ( with living room ) in the international city for around 60000 aed a year.
> 
> so is 12000 aed enough and more importantly correct or am i getting screwed?
> 
> for any further information don't hesitate to ask.
> thaks again


I have no clue regarding the hospitality industry, but 12k is kind of low.
International city is not a pleasant place, you can survive, even save money.

But you'll be working long hours, long commuting, live for the weekends.

Don't compare how much you make at home with your offer.

Think of the long term, quality of life, the ability to save.


----------



## liksah

12k used to be a reasonable salary 3-4 years ago when the rents had gone low because of the 2008 crisis. Now, 12k is tough because you'll spend a lot on rent leaving you with less disposable income.


----------



## driftingaway

Hi all,

By way of a brief introduction, we're a 28/29-year old married couple living in London. I work in PR/Content Marketing and my wife is a secondary English teacher. We both have 7 years' experience in our fields.

My wife's just been offered a job at a British school in Abu Dhabi. The package is as follows-

Salary: 15,000 AED
Free furnished accomodation
Flight allowance (1 return flight each a year)
£750 shipping allowance at start and end of contract
Medical insurance

We were hoping, based on researching school payscales in AD, that she'd be offered around 17-18,000, and we're worried that this is a little low.

Of course, I'm now in full-on job hunt mode and won't rest until I've got one - average salary for me as a PR Account Manager would be around 20-25k, which would obviously make things a lot more comfortable.

The big question is this - if the worst comes to the worst and I simply can't find a job, are we likely to be screwed, or will we (with a bit of penny pinching and a few baked bean meals a week) just about make ends meet?

The second question is does anyone know how negotiable British school salaries are? Is there any point trying to push for 16,500-17,000 or is this likely to raise eyebrows (or worse, offend)?


----------



## vantage

driftingaway said:


> Hi all,
> 
> By way of a brief introduction, we're a 28/29-year old married couple living in London. I work in PR/Content Marketing and my wife is a secondary English teacher. We both have 7 years' experience in our fields.
> 
> My wife's just been offered a job at a British school in Abu Dhabi. The package is as follows-
> 
> Salary: 15,000 AED
> Free furnished accomodation
> Flight allowance (1 return flight each a year)
> £750 shipping allowance at start and end of contract
> Medical insurance
> 
> We were hoping, based on researching school payscales in AD, that she'd be offered around 17-18,000, and we're worried that this is a little low.
> 
> Of course, I'm now in full-on job hunt mode and won't rest until I've got one - average salary for me as a PR Account Manager would be around 20-25k, which would obviously make things a lot more comfortable.
> 
> The big question is this - if the worst comes to the worst and I simply can't find a job, are we likely to be screwed, or will we (with a bit of penny pinching and a few baked bean meals a week) just about make ends meet?
> 
> The second question is does anyone know how negotiable British school salaries are? Is there any point trying to push for 16,500-17,000 or is this likely to raise eyebrows (or worse, offend)?


it doesn't hurt to challenge any job offer. It doesn't sound like they are a million miles off your research, so if you can bump them by 2K or so, all's good. There are, however, a lot of teachers wanting to come here..
Is her accommodation specifically for married staff? worth checking..
Does her medical cover you?

i don't know enough about Abu Dhabi, or your job, to know what your chances are, though..

i suppose the key question is, why would you move from a two salary situation with a welfare system to a one salary situation without? if you plan to have children, it's going to get tougher..


----------



## sleo

RandomDude said:


> How many years of experience?



I have 9 years of IT experience. Still in the process of negotiations....so the final pay level is not determined....but it will be in the vicinity of 30000 Dirham per month range. 

What do you think? Is that sufficient for a young couple just starting out to live on and manage to save some money?


----------



## vantage

sleo said:


> I have 9 years of IT experience. Still in the process of negotiations....so the final pay level is not determined....but it will be in the vicinity of 30000 Dirham per month range.
> 
> What do you think? Is that sufficient for a young couple just starting out to live on and manage to save some money?


definitely.


----------



## beejee

RandomDude said:


> I have no clue regarding the hospitality industry, but 12k is kind of low.
> International city is not a pleasant place, you can survive, even save money.
> 
> But you'll be working long hours, long commuting, live for the weekends.
> 
> Don't compare how much you make at home with your offer.
> 
> Think of the long term, quality of life, the ability to save.



Thanks a lot. does anyone work in hospitality guys?


----------



## ilen

Hi everyone!! Hoping to get some your advice on the offer I have received for a Dubai company called Boutique 1.
I am a 26 year old female with a British University BA Degree. I also have 4 years experience in London. I have recently received an offer for a Merchandise Executive position at their head office and it is as follows:

Total Salary all inclusive: 14000 AED
Housing Allowance: 4200 AED
Transport Allowance: 1400 AED
Basic Salary: 8400 AED

Private Medical Insurance provided
30 days annual leave after 6 months probation period.

I'd like to get your opinions as to whether this will be enough? I am not looking for an extravagant lifestyle but want to live comfortably, either get a one bedroom or flatshare around Dubai Marina and hopefully be able to save some money monthly as well.

Is this doable? I might try and ask for more I guess if u don't ask you don't get! But just wanted to get a few opinions on the salary package for the position MErchandise Execute (managerial position)

Also, the hours listed on the contract are 54 hours weekly, 5 days a week which seems a lot more than the standard 37.5 hrs in the U.K. I have also questioned this and waiting to hear back from them. But is this the norm in Dubai? From my research looks like the norm is 48 to 54?

Thanks a lot. Would appreciate your comments and help!


----------



## Ahmed_Masoud

*Hi All I need your help*

I'm a Lead Electrical Site engineer working in power plant construction with 5 years xperience I had an offer in Korean Company working in Abudhabi but I don't know about salary range and this issue so plz help me with some information so as to help me in salary negotiations
its urgent


----------



## vantage

Shaneli said:


> Also, the hours listed on the contract are 54 hours weekly, 5 days a week which seems a lot more than the standard 37.5 hrs in the U.K. I have also questioned this and waiting to hear back from them. But is this the norm in Dubai? From my research looks like the norm is 48 to 54?


yes, 45+ is the norm. Usually 48.

i had a 35 hour contract in the UK. I cannot remember ever working fewer than 50 hours, though..


----------



## strategos

*Please help - Seasoned Executive*

Thanks for taking the time to review and help.

I have 10 years of experience as a tech/media executive, published author, and hold advanced degree from a top school. Comp range in US is $180-200k. I received the following offer. Position is Head of a department at a media company in Dubai:

AED 42,000 paid monthly: AED 21,000 salary, 12,600 housing allowance, AED 8,400 transportation allowance + 20% bonus. 
in USD total comp is $165k USD.

I really love the opportunity, but the offer seems low. Are there any tax liabilities, cost of living issues, or other things to take into account in evaluating it? What tips do you have for negotiating?

Thanks in advance for any help, I really appreciate your time!


----------



## rsinner

strategos said:


> Thanks for taking the time to review and help.
> 
> I have 10 years of experience as a tech/media executive, published author, and hold advanced degree from a top school. Comp range in US is $180-200k. I received the following offer. Position is Head of a department at a media company in Dubai:
> 
> AED 42,000 paid monthly: AED 21,000 salary, 12,600 housing allowance, AED 8,400 transportation allowance + 20% bonus.
> in USD total comp is $165k USD.
> 
> I really love the opportunity, but the offer seems low. Are there any tax liabilities, cost of living issues, or other things to take into account in evaluating it? What tips do you have for negotiating?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help, I really appreciate your time!


I would never take an offer where the headline number is lower than what I earn back home or somewhere else. In general, for the lifestyle that most people expect, it turns out to be more expensive than back home. Plus this is the middle of the desert and you are living thousand of kms away from home - of course you need to be compensated. Also, when the headline number is lower, moving elsewhere you run the risk of getting lowballed.
As a US citizen, you would still have some tax liabilities on your income globally (do check how that works).


----------



## driftingaway

vantage said:


> it doesn't hurt to challenge any job offer. It doesn't sound like they are a million miles off your research, so if you can bump them by 2K or so, all's good. There are, however, a lot of teachers wanting to come here..
> Is her accommodation specifically for married staff? worth checking..
> Does her medical cover you?
> 
> i don't know enough about Abu Dhabi, or your job, to know what your chances are, though..
> 
> i suppose the key question is, why would you move from a two salary situation with a welfare system to a one salary situation without? if you plan to have children, it's going to get tougher..


Thanks Vantage.

We went back with a counteroffer but were informed that the payscale was set and that was that. We've accepted an offer for 15k AED, in the knowledge that we may need to tighten our (already London-tight) belts.

We've checked and yes, medical cover covers me also, and the accomodation is apparently suitable - though may be one bedroom (which is what we have at the moment, so isn't a huge deal; we'd prefer two so we can have visitors, though).

As for your key question, it's a very valid one without a simple answer; we plan to buy a house and then start a family back in the UK in 2-3 years' time, but feel rather 'stagnant' in London with no ability to save etc and simply want to experience another culture - and save a bit for a deposit if possible.

I think the bottom line is my wife's salary/package is our ticket out there, but to really enjoy life out there and get that deposit together it's all on me to find a job. Even if that means commuting to Dubai...


----------



## TallyHo

Most of your offer should be tax free. Other Americans should chime in with the correct information but from what I've gathered it's 95K deductible, plus you can deduct up to another 50-60K a year in housing allowance. 

The problem, though, is that while you pay a lot in taxes, you get a lot of benefits too. Social Security, any 401k matching, other company pensions, which aren't available out here except for a mediocre end-of-service gratuity.

There are many variables you should consider before taking the offer. Can you negotiate upwards? A couple thousand more per month should be feasible. How reliable is the 20% bonus? What kind of company is it? Is it with a major multinational that's known in America as well or an unknown local company? Are there elements of the job that attracts you from a professional perspective?

Money isn't everything. You didn't mention a wife/family and if you're a single it is a very attractive and livable package offer even if it's slightly less than what you make in the US. But for professional reasons I'd still carefully review the company and what the long term prospects are. The problem with working for a no-name local company is when you eventually return to the US and hunt for work, a lot of potential employers will see the no-name on the CV and toss it because they don't recognize it. 



strategos said:


> Thanks for taking the time to review and help.
> 
> I have 10 years of experience as a tech/media executive, published author, and hold advanced degree from a top school. Comp range in US is $180-200k. I received the following offer. Position is Head of a department at a media company in Dubai:
> 
> AED 42,000 paid monthly: AED 21,000 salary, 12,600 housing allowance, AED 8,400 transportation allowance + 20% bonus.
> in USD total comp is $165k USD.
> 
> I really love the opportunity, but the offer seems low. Are there any tax liabilities, cost of living issues, or other things to take into account in evaluating it? What tips do you have for negotiating?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help, I really appreciate your time!


----------



## HomeOrAway

Hi everyone, 
I am writing for some advice. My husband has been approached by a company in UAE with a view to taking up a contract there. He has been asked to put together a package that would make it attractive to him but we don't know where to start. 
We have a very nice life here in Auckland, New Zealand but he is finding his job very uninspiring and New Zealand is such a small job market that it is hard to find roles in his field, which is design management. We worked in the UK for a couple of years 12 years ago and he would love some more international experience.
So, background is: we have four kids, aged 5 to 11, currently live in our own 4 bedroom home in an inner city suburb (which we would keep and rent out), kids go to good state schools. I work part time but realise I would not be able to do that if we moved. Hubby earns about $150K NZ, which is about 450K AED.
We would consider the move if the package was good and it would give us the chance to experience a different life and maybe travel a bit to other countries with our kids. 
I'd love it if you had the time to run through some of the things we should consider when putting together our response. I'd also be grateful if someone could share a link to the living costs thread as I can't seem to find it.
Cheers


----------



## TallyHo

The problem is that you already have a good life in New Zealand on a good income. You have your own house and presumably are happy with it and it's in a nice neighbourhood. Worse of all, you have four children that need to be educated.

If you want a 4-bedroom villa in a decent neighbourhood you're looking at a minimum of 200K in rent. 

School fees range from 35K to 100K per children. Let's say you're in the middle of the road and budget 50K per children for primary years (for secondary you should budget a minimum of 60-70K per child). That's a minimum of another 200K in school fees, and will only go up each year.

In short, a minimum of 400K will be spent on school fees and housing. 

Then you have to live! Food. Cars. Holidays. Clothing. Entertainment. Life in the UAE is very expensive. I can easily see how a family of six could spend 6,000 AED/month on groceries alone. Operating two cars (monthly payments + insurance + petrol) can easily be another 5-6K a month. 

There are many variables but for me, personally, if I had *four* children to educate and wanted to maintain a comfortable Western lifestyle with a decent but not flash villa, two decent but not flash family cars, 1-2 holidays a year plus the trip back home, I wouldn't touch a package offer of any less than 65K per month, ideally no less than 70K per month. And it still wouldn't be a lavish lifestyle. 



HomeOrAway said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am writing for some advice. My husband has been approached by a company in UAE with a view to taking up a contract there. He has been asked to put together a package that would make it attractive to him but we don't know where to start.
> We have a very nice life here in Auckland, New Zealand but he is finding his job very uninspiring and New Zealand is such a small job market that it is hard to find roles in his field, which is design management. We worked in the UK for a couple of years 12 years ago and he would love some more international experience.
> So, background is: we have four kids, aged 5 to 11, currently live in our own 4 bedroom home in an inner city suburb (which we would keep and rent out), kids go to good state schools. I work part time but realise I would not be able to do that if we moved. Hubby earns about $150K NZ, which is about 450K AED.
> We would consider the move if the package was good and it would give us the chance to experience a different life and maybe travel a bit to other countries with our kids.
> I'd love it if you had the time to run through some of the things we should consider when putting together our response. I'd also be grateful if someone could share a link to the living costs thread as I can't seem to find it.
> Cheers


----------



## HomeOrAway

TallyHo said:


> The problem is that you already have a good life in New Zealand on a good income. You have your own house and presumably are happy with it and it's in a nice neighbourhood. Worse of all, you have four children that need to be educated.
> 
> If you want a 4-bedroom villa in a decent neighbourhood you're looking at a minimum of 200K in rent.
> 
> School fees range from 35K to 100K per children. Let's say you're in the middle of the road and budget 50K per children for primary years (for secondary you should budget a minimum of 60-70K per child). That's a minimum of another 200K in school fees, and will only go up each year.
> 
> In short, a minimum of 400K will be spent on school fees and housing.
> 
> Then you have to live! Food. Cars. Holidays. Clothing. Entertainment. Life in the UAE is very expensive. I can easily see how a family of six could spend 6,000 AED/month on groceries alone. Operating two cars (monthly payments + insurance + petrol) can easily be another 5-6K a month.
> 
> There are many variables but for me, personally, if I had *four* children to educate and wanted to maintain a comfortable Western lifestyle with a decent but not flash villa, two decent but not flash family cars, 1-2 holidays a year plus the trip back home, I wouldn't touch a package offer of any less than 65K per month, ideally no less than 70K per month. And it still wouldn't be a lavish lifestyle.


Thanks Tallyho, that's a helpful insight into the costs involved and the lifestyle we might expect for that. Yes, we are in a beautiful trap... we have a great life on many fronts but low job satisfaction, a home we love in a great community with loads of friends (but with an enormous mortgage), and we have the urge for an adventure before our kids get too old and settle in at high school. And it isn't easy to afford travel from NZ with four kids as you can imagine. We don't live a lavish life here at all but we have enough of the good stuff to make life pleasant. 
However, having said all that, we are only interested in an adventure that doesn't put our family unit at risk or risk our home base here through things going financially wrong, so we can't afford to throw caution to the wind. We went through the whole exercise with a job offer in Bahrain six years ago and it didn't stack financially. I understand things have changed since then in terms of what employers are willing to pay towards things like schooling, and I suspect that will be our sticking point. We love our "big" family but it does cause a few issues with an opportunity such as this. 
Thanks again, we want to go in with our eyes open so I appreciate the realistic portrayal.


----------



## vantage

OK,

the big warning sign on your ability to save is "2 to 3 years" here.
you'll save zero in year one, sue to set up costs etc, and it will cost you to go home, too.
After 2-3 years, you are not going to be entitled to an End of Service Gratuity payment worth having, either.

as you say, the critical issue is you finding work.



driftingaway said:


> Thanks Vantage.
> 
> We went back with a counteroffer but were informed that the payscale was set and that was that. We've accepted an offer for 15k AED, in the knowledge that we may need to tighten our (already London-tight) belts.
> 
> We've checked and yes, medical cover covers me also, and the accomodation is apparently suitable - though may be one bedroom (which is what we have at the moment, so isn't a huge deal; we'd prefer two so we can have visitors, though).
> 
> As for your key question, it's a very valid one without a simple answer; we plan to buy a house and then start a family back in the UK in 2-3 years' time, but feel rather 'stagnant' in London with no ability to save etc and simply want to experience another culture - and save a bit for a deposit if possible.
> 
> I think the bottom line is my wife's salary/package is our ticket out there, but to really enjoy life out there and get that deposit together it's all on me to find a job. Even if that means commuting to Dubai...


----------



## mdabubacker

*Need help with Salary Offer*

All, I am currently working with a multinational management consulting firm. I currently draw USD 140,000 in the states, I am a Indian national having PR in the states. I have been asked to move to middle east based in Abudhabi and take up a position here.

I have 15 years of experience as a tech executive, and hold a masters degree in Computer Engineering from a Ivy league school. I have received the following offer for the move,

All Inclusive Package of AED 650,000 (Salary, Housing). In addition to this there is yearly travel back home for self and family plus full medical coverage. Mileage would be reimbursed on actual.

I need help with couple of things, I am currently negotiating schooling allowance (I have 2 kids at primary school age), Offer is for a flat amount every year
(AED 75,000, Paid directly to the school). Should i negotiate for a different figure here? 

Secondly is the offer fair? Can i sustain with this salary in the UAE?

Any help on this is greatly appreciated.


----------



## TallyHo

Is it 75K per child?

If so you're set. Very good offer. 

The other issue to sort out is how your company treats your "home country". Is it India or the US? Just make that clear in writing if you are anticipating to treat the US as the home while your passport is Indian.



mdabubacker said:


> All, I am currently working with a multinational management consulting firm. I currently draw USD 140,000 in the states, I am a Indian national having PR in the states. I have been asked to move to middle east based in Abudhabi and take up a position here.
> 
> I have 15 years of experience as a tech executive, and hold a masters degree in Computer Engineering from a Ivy league school. I have received the following offer for the move,
> 
> All Inclusive Package of AED 650,000 (Salary, Housing). In addition to this there is yearly travel back home for self and family plus full medical coverage. Mileage would be reimbursed on actual.
> 
> I need help with couple of things, I am currently negotiating schooling allowance (I have 2 kids at primary school age), Offer is for a flat amount every year
> (AED 75,000, Paid directly to the school). Should i negotiate for a different figure here?
> 
> Secondly is the offer fair? Can i sustain with this salary in the UAE?
> 
> Any help on this is greatly appreciated.


----------



## AdamRus

Strategos - I respect the confidentiality, but I'm in the same position as you right now, and actively negotiating. The offer you laid out sounds very similar to the company I'm dealing with, along with a similar position/title. Curious if the company is a dot.com company, perhaps starting with the letter D ;-)



strategos said:


> Thanks for taking the time to review and help.
> 
> I have 10 years of experience as a tech/media executive, published author, and hold advanced degree from a top school. Comp range in US is $180-200k. I received the following offer. Position is Head of a department at a media company in Dubai:
> 
> AED 42,000 paid monthly: AED 21,000 salary, 12,600 housing allowance, AED 8,400 transportation allowance + 20% bonus.
> in USD total comp is $165k USD.
> 
> I really love the opportunity, but the offer seems low. Are there any tax liabilities, cost of living issues, or other things to take into account in evaluating it? What tips do you have for negotiating?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help, I really appreciate your time!


----------



## mdabubacker

TallyHo said:


> Is it 75K per child?
> 
> If so you're set. Very good offer.
> 
> The other issue to sort out is how your company treats your "home country". Is it India or the US? Just make that clear in writing if you are anticipating to treat the US as the home while your passport is Indian.


TallyHo, Thanks for the post. Yes it is 75K / Child. Based on your inputs i guess this should be OK. I will wait for them to play their cards to see if this changes.

On the home base, Since i am a US employee , my home base will be States and I already have that in writing. Thanks for the information, that helps.


----------



## helloworld2013

Hi,

I've tried searching through the forums - and I find out of date information. Just want some initial advice, on a an Dubai job offer.

Salary: AED 12,000 a month, 100% school fees paid, Accommodation provided, Health care, annual flights home. 

This is for my wife. I plan to work when over there, either by securing a job before we go, or whilst over there. Would a ball park figure of 12,000 AED be enough to support my wife, me, and our 6 year old son --- albeit for a short time until (hopefully) I secure a job?

I know it's a question that is hard to answer without knowing the intricate details of our lifestyle (which would be pretty normal, eating out occasionally, a few trips here and there, small car, etc) -- but would AED 12K be enough for the first few months whilst I secure a position? (Which, if previous offers were anything to go by would be in the 17-25K AED bracket).

Thanks very much for your advice.

Helloworld2013


----------



## Jaguar_42

Can someone advise me on whether it is normal practice to negotiate with EK on salary?
Apparently that is a no no in Flight Ops, but normal in Engineering - where I am destined for.

Thanks


----------



## HomeOrAway

Hi TallyHo, 
We've received an offer from the company, which follows. It looks pretty good to us but are there other things we haven't thought about or are some items unrealistic? At this stage the offer is for a one year contract for a particular project. 

Salary Base: 300,000.00 
Accommodation and Relocation Allowance 250,000.00 
Education Allowance 4 dependents. 200,000.00 
Travel allowance to home country 150,000.00 
Car Lease allowance 50,000.00 
Health insurance allowance 24,000.00 
Gratuity at end of contract term: 54,807.00 
Total Package value 1,028,807.00

cheers


----------



## TallyHo

It is indisputably a good offer. The company is clearly keen on having you as most companies cap school fees at three kids.

A few things I'd check out:

1. How is the package actually paid? Will the company front the housing allowance up front on one cheque? Or will it be broken down on a monthly basis? Rents for villas are usually paid in 1-2 cheques for the year. If you find a villa for 200K and the company pays the rent in one cheque, great. But if they will only pay as part of your monthly salary, you'll have to come up with the initial rent payment. Ditto for school fees. 

What I find interesting is that the housing + relocation is combined into one benefit, whereas it's usually separate. I'm not sure if this really means anything, as obviously the relocation and housing have to be paid separately regardless of how the benefit is structured. 

You may find that the company's policy is that they will "advance" you the housing allowance in one cheque, and "deduct" it on a monthly basis. The one downside to this is that if you leave midway through the contract you'll owe the company money for the remainder of the advanced housing allowance.

2. If the company is paying the benefits (housing, fees etc) in lump sump, and you find a cheaper housing or schools, do you keep the differential?

3. Double check the health insurance allowance. Your husband should automatically be covered by his company so I'm sure the health insurance allowance is to cover the rest of the family. But find out what kind of health plans this buys you. BUPA is probably the gold standard but there are other plans. 

4. The travel allowance is astonishingly high. 150K! That's far more than what the costs of six round trip flight tickets to NZ should cost, unless you're flying business? I assume this will be paid monthly, leaving you to fend for the actual purchasing of tickets. That's great because you can use the money pretty much as you wish (other holidays, yippie!). The one thing I would find out if this 150K is intended to cover your initial flights to Dubai when you first move here, as most people are flown here by their company. 

5. Car allowance is great. You can rent two basic cars for that (or buy two used cars and just pocket the car allowance - you'll probably come out ahead after you resell your cars). 

6. At the end of the contract do you get another relocation allowance to go back to New Zealand? Relo allowances are usually meant to pay for the shipping of your goods. 

Altogether the package is great and it gives you a lot of room to play around with. The one thing I would keep in mind is that it's a one year contract. What happens at the end of that year? Do you want to uproot a family, quit a stable, well paying job, for a lucrative offer overseas - that's only for one year? Afterwards do you go back to NZ and try to look for another job in a tight market? How long will it take to find that job? You could easily burn through much of your savings from the year abroad....



HomeOrAway said:


> Hi TallyHo,
> We've received an offer from the company, which follows. It looks pretty good to us but are there other things we haven't thought about or are some items unrealistic? At this stage the offer is for a one year contract for a particular project.
> 
> Salary Base: 300,000.00
> Accommodation and Relocation Allowance 250,000.00
> Education Allowance 4 dependents. 200,000.00
> Travel allowance to home country 150,000.00
> Car Lease allowance 50,000.00
> Health insurance allowance 24,000.00
> Gratuity at end of contract term: 54,807.00
> Total Package value 1,028,807.00
> 
> cheers


----------



## HomeOrAway

HI Tallyho, 
Thanks, yes all good points and will need to be clarified and considered. (quickly) As I'm sure you are used to, things are moving very quickly and we need to make big decisions that weren't even a consideration last Friday night when we were sitting here with a glass of wine! This has all happened in four days. The airfares are business class... and yes we would travel economy and use the remainder for other travel. I had thought about the upfront costs as well. Ideally the company would pay those as we would otherwise need a loan! Something to negotiate.
The big consideration is the one year contract. It's a big big upheaval for a short time...and like you said, no guarantees after that time. There is an indication that one project will roll into another.. whether we want to take that up or not is another matter but it also the availability of ongoing work is not guaranteed and neither is continuing on the same conditions and rates but I guess we can write something in to that effect. If we come back here, there are only two or three other people doing the same job as my husband, so it will be tricky... but in another way, maybe a good catalyst for change. Obviously I won't be able to work... which I have done continuously part time and freelance through having kids. What will I do all day?? I like to hang out with friends, garden, potter on doing up old furniture, read, cook etc. Maybe I'll spend the year getting mega fit! 
What is your thought on bringing a houselot of furniture with us at this stage? It seems excessive... maybe we just go to IKEA and kit out from there? We have a lot of stuff here that I don't really want to ship across for a short time (art, pottery, vintage furniture and general guff!) If it's short term I won't miss my stuff that much. It'll be a good excuse for a mega sort out! We've been in this house 8+ years and man have we amassed some stuff!


----------



## TallyHo

Pros and cons to shipping:

Pros: familiarity of household goods, kids toys, bicycles etc. While you can kit out a house cheaply enough from Ikea or via the resale market (which is huge here given the transitionary nature of the place), everything adds up quickly. It's not just furniture but linens, towels, rugs, kitchen supplies, electronics, DVDs and china. If you want to buy six bicycles that's probably 6,000 AED right there for cheap bicycles, maybe half that if you find used bicycles for sale. Many things are more expensive in the UAE, linens, for example, seem to be ridiculously overpriced and I can easily see how you'd spend a few thousand just on linens for five beds. 

Cons: shipping is expensive. Plus you will have things you will need to leave behind and need to store them if you rent out your house. And if you only stay for one year it is a lot of money to ship a container to/from New Zealand. 

Shipping does take some time. You may find yourself in the UAE for a few months before your container has arrived and you still need a bed to sleep on! 

This is one area where you'll have to gamble and bet on the future chances of staying in the UAE for more than one year, versus definitely committed to coming back in one year. 

There's a link about the pros and cons of shipping: Moving here what to bring

Someone in the link mentioned that shipping cost 5,000 NZ for 14 cubic meters so you may want to ship some of your things and buy other things here. If you do that, you can ship linens, toys and kitchen supplies and some furniture, while buying cheap / used Ikea beds and sofas here.

As for things to do: I imagine with four kids you're quite busy one way or another  

But there are plenty of social and recreational groups, a huge outdoors scene and clubs for budding artists. It's all about how you tackle life. 

Some women do complain about boredom but that's because they couldn't be bothered to do anything other than lay around the pool.

Others are very busy and happy, involved in charity organizations, working on art projects, cooking and scouting out the food markets outside the supermarkets. 

The UAE is really what you make of it and I'm always annoyed at people who complain that it's only malls and bars. It's not. There's fantastic desert and mountains (ok, it's not NZ) but camping is popular and cheap and there's a nature group that organizes expeditions to the countryside and explores the wadis and cliffs for old fossils. It's also fun to explore the old parts of Dubai and check out the fantastic Indian/Pakistani/Iranian restaurants that few western expats step into. Spending a few hours at the beach is perennially popular for kids. If you have a do it attitude, you'll find the days and weeks slipping by before you know.

I don't know what your part time job is but if there's an opportunity to work remotely, you could always try to maintain that? 



HomeOrAway said:


> HI Tallyho,
> Thanks, yes all good points and will need to be clarified and considered. (quickly) As I'm sure you are used to, things are moving very quickly and we need to make big decisions that weren't even a consideration last Friday night when we were sitting here with a glass of wine! This has all happened in four days. The airfares are business class... and yes we would travel economy and use the remainder for other travel. I had thought about the upfront costs as well. Ideally the company would pay those as we would otherwise need a loan! Something to negotiate.
> The big consideration is the one year contract. It's a big big upheaval for a short time...and like you said, no guarantees after that time. There is an indication that one project will roll into another.. whether we want to take that up or not is another matter but it also the availability of ongoing work is not guaranteed and neither is continuing on the same conditions and rates but I guess we can write something in to that effect. If we come back here, there are only two or three other people doing the same job as my husband, so it will be tricky... but in another way, maybe a good catalyst for change. Obviously I won't be able to work... which I have done continuously part time and freelance through having kids. What will I do all day?? I like to hang out with friends, garden, potter on doing up old furniture, read, cook etc. Maybe I'll spend the year getting mega fit!
> What is your thought on bringing a houselot of furniture with us at this stage? It seems excessive... maybe we just go to IKEA and kit out from there? We have a lot of stuff here that I don't really want to ship across for a short time (art, pottery, vintage furniture and general guff!) If it's short term I won't miss my stuff that much. It'll be a good excuse for a mega sort out! We've been in this house 8+ years and man have we amassed some stuff!


----------



## TallyHo

By the way, a few other notes about expenses.

Let's say you find a villa for 200K. I would not go above this amount at least in your first year. You have to pay the agent 5% commission (not the landlord!). Plus another 5% in deposit. Plus a few more thousands to hook up to the water/electricity (called DEWA out here), although it's refundable at the end of your tenure. A decent tv/internet package is about 500 AED per month. Dewa bills include a 5% housing fee (tax!) which is divided by 12 months. Expenses for electricity/water for villas vary and I've heard anything from 1K to 5K per month, depending on the size of the place and time of year. 

Schools: school places are difficult to find, however, I've never heard of anyone not finding a school place at the end of the day, with the exception for kids who have learning disabilities. You have four kids to place into a school, and it may not be easy to get all of them into the same school. You will probably have to apply to a bunch of schools and applications are around 500AED per child (non-refundable). With four kids that's a lot of money, especially as people do apply to as many as 6-8 schools. 

Having said that, there's a couple new schools opening up this year and you might be able to get all four kids into one of the new schools ASAP. It's normal to move to a different school after your first year if you aren't happy with your initial choice. 

Schools are scattered all over Dubai but the sensible thing to do is to find the school first, then find your villa. You don't want to rent a villa in one area and discover the only school you can get into is 30 minutes away as that's two hours a day in the car for you.


----------



## HomeOrAway

Hi Tallyho,
Thanks for the extra info. I was looking at the school situation and feeling a little worried, as they seem to have enormous waiting lists and as you said, I have four kids and I'd like them to go to the same school together, as that will help them feel more settled with a big move away from friends and familiar things. They are a tight unit and a good support to each other. I'm reassured by your comment that people seem to find something in the end....I see many of them follow a very British curriculum (or American) and we are Kiwis, so ours is different, so I guess we'll just shop about and see what we can find. Maybe four kids from the same family might be easier for a school, rather than four separate lots of admin etc. So you have to pay those registration fees even if the school actually has no places to offer, just to find that out?? That's crazy! That would be $600NZ for every school we try! That's more than our weekly grocery bill!
Do you recommend a visit to Dubai to check things out first, or maybe my husband coming first for a few weeks to start his role and live in a hotel? I read that thread you sent about the shipping, very useful thanks. I guess I look at our stuff and think it's quite inexpensive (I like vintage stuff so I buy a lot second hand) but to replace it would cost a lot. Bringing linens and kitchen stuff, toys and homely stuff seems to be the common thread. And beds!
In terms of my work, by trade I'm a freelance magazine journalist. I write for news stand magazines and do some corporate work for education organisations and local body (councils) and others, largely profiles etc, but I have worked as both a magazine editor/writer and newspaper journalist, as well as some corporate roles. There is a chance some of my clients could continue to use me for work that didn't involve me being on the ground. In fact for some of them I could move to other side of the world and they would be none the wiser as everything is sent via email! 
I'm someone who likes my own company and I can fill my days happily enough, but I am so used to having work as a big part of that while the kids are at school, so it will just be a change. I'm sure I would find something to fill in the hours. I'm no sunlounger lizard  and I would like to meet others from different cultures and build some new friendships with people from different backgrounds and countries. What sort of outdoor life is there that you mentioned?
I'm not sure if you have kids but what are the extra curricular activities like there? Our kids are mad soccer nuts, along with things like touch, netball, swimming, athletics, water polo, tennis and rugby. Is this, and things like guitar lessons, available through schools or do we need to go out to outside clubs. And any idea where to start with finding a school? 
Cheers


----------



## mitrod

*Toronto to Dubai (Contemplating the Move)*

Hello everyone, my first post here, so please be gentle, as I have a few noobie questions :sorry:

Here is our situation:
- Just returned from a two week vacation in Dubai (and Abu Dhabi). I absolutely loved it, while the Mrs liked it enough to consider the idea of packing up and moving abroad. 

- We are 39 and 37 with an 8 year old son
- I work for one of the Big 5 Canadian banks in Toronto as an IT QA Manager (8 years) , been with the Bank for 18 (previous 10 as a Financial Planner and Credit Manager). Current salary is about $90K
- Wife works part time for a local Hospital as an OR Nurse (7 years). Current salary $60K.
- We live a pretty comfortable lifestyle with a mortgage and two paid off vehicles, condo in Florida, travel a couple of times a year.

Am I crazy to think about leaving our current positions and trying to find something in Dubai. Not sure if the grass would be greener on the other side??? Also, what are the best sites to start looking for current job openings. I've looked at a couple of agencies, but the reviews do not seem very favourable.

Thank you very much for reading my long post.

DM


----------



## TallyHo

Coming out in advance is always a good idea. You can use the visit to start registering for school places (for some reason people have better chances getting school places in person than from overseas). You can also look into areas to live and get a sense of the place.

There are tons of outdoor activities and sports groups. All the schools have sports leagues including football and most schools have pools and swimming teams. Then you have the beaches and water sports. Cycling is popular with families. Camping and exploring the deserts and mountains. There really is quite a lot to do if you make the effort, however, note that for at least three months of the year (June-August) it is incredibly hot outdoors, but even then people still go out early in the morning or late in the evenings. I do water sports year round - sailing, water skiing, swimming. 



HomeOrAway said:


> Hi Tallyho,
> Thanks for the extra info. I was looking at the school situation and feeling a little worried, as they seem to have enormous waiting lists and as you said, I have four kids and I'd like them to go to the same school together, as that will help them feel more settled with a big move away from friends and familiar things. They are a tight unit and a good support to each other. I'm reassured by your comment that people seem to find something in the end....I see many of them follow a very British curriculum (or American) and we are Kiwis, so ours is different, so I guess we'll just shop about and see what we can find. Maybe four kids from the same family might be easier for a school, rather than four separate lots of admin etc. So you have to pay those registration fees even if the school actually has no places to offer, just to find that out?? That's crazy! That would be $600NZ for every school we try! That's more than our weekly grocery bill!
> Do you recommend a visit to Dubai to check things out first, or maybe my husband coming first for a few weeks to start his role and live in a hotel? I read that thread you sent about the shipping, very useful thanks. I guess I look at our stuff and think it's quite inexpensive (I like vintage stuff so I buy a lot second hand) but to replace it would cost a lot. Bringing linens and kitchen stuff, toys and homely stuff seems to be the common thread. And beds!
> In terms of my work, by trade I'm a freelance magazine journalist. I write for news stand magazines and do some corporate work for education organisations and local body (councils) and others, largely profiles etc, but I have worked as both a magazine editor/writer and newspaper journalist, as well as some corporate roles. There is a chance some of my clients could continue to use me for work that didn't involve me being on the ground. In fact for some of them I could move to other side of the world and they would be none the wiser as everything is sent via email!
> I'm someone who likes my own company and I can fill my days happily enough, but I am so used to having work as a big part of that while the kids are at school, so it will just be a change. I'm sure I would find something to fill in the hours. I'm no sunlounger lizard  and I would like to meet others from different cultures and build some new friendships with people from different backgrounds and countries. What sort of outdoor life is there that you mentioned?
> I'm not sure if you have kids but what are the extra curricular activities like there? Our kids are mad soccer nuts, along with things like touch, netball, swimming, athletics, water polo, tennis and rugby. Is this, and things like guitar lessons, available through schools or do we need to go out to outside clubs. And any idea where to start with finding a school?
> Cheers


----------



## TallyHo

You never know till you try.

Indeed, LinkedIn and GulfTalent seem to be the best recruiting sites. Also register with the leading recruitment firms, especially those specialising in the finance sector.



mitrod said:


> Hello everyone, my first post here, so please be gentle, as I have a few noobie questions :sorry:
> 
> Here is our situation:
> - Just returned from a two week vacation in Dubai (and Abu Dhabi). I absolutely loved it, while the Mrs liked it enough to consider the idea of packing up and moving abroad.
> 
> - We are 39 and 37 with an 8 year old son
> - I work for one of the Big 5 Canadian banks in Toronto as an IT QA Manager (8 years) , been with the Bank for 18 (previous 10 as a Financial Planner and Credit Manager). Current salary is about $90K
> - Wife works part time for a local Hospital as an OR Nurse (7 years). Current salary $60K.
> - We live a pretty comfortable lifestyle with a mortgage and two paid off vehicles, condo in Florida, travel a couple of times a year.
> 
> Am I crazy to think about leaving our current positions and trying to find something in Dubai. Not sure if the grass would be greener on the other side??? Also, what are the best sites to start looking for current job openings. I've looked at a couple of agencies, but the reviews do not seem very favourable.
> 
> Thank you very much for reading my long post.
> 
> DM


----------



## Chief1au

I arrive in Dubai very soon to take up a Position. I have done a lot of research but have a lot of questions floating a round.
We are a mature couple and live quite well in Australia . We have No Debt ,own our home ,vehicles etc. Have Income producing property and work as a Consultant if I like the Task. Travel frequently.
To live comfortably in a Furnished 2 Bed Apartment and rent a medium size vehicle what sort of outlay in aed would I be looking at ??


----------



## mitrod

TallyHo said:


> You never know till you try. Indeed, LinkedIn and GulfTalent seem to be the best recruiting sites. Also register with the leading recruitment firms, especially those specialising in the finance sector.


Well said, thank you TallyHo.😄


----------



## strategos

I am likely going to accept this offer after negotiating on salary. 

One final question is on relocation costs. What is typical for relocation allowance for an executive-level position from US to Dubai? Right now, only return ticket is being offered plus three weeks of hotel.

Up front moving/storage costs will be around $5,000. Also, I see lots of up front costs around apartment rentals, 3-months to one year of rent in full, plus utilities, etc.

In your experience, is an additional moving/relocation package typical, or do companies primarily just cover ticket + hotel until find a place? Is it reasonable to negotiate $10,000 USD to cover moving, rent, set-up fees etc. or is that excessive?

Thanks again for your time, I really REALLY appreciate it!



TallyHo said:


> Most of your offer should be tax free. Other Americans should chime in with the correct information but from what I've gathered it's 95K deductible, plus you can deduct up to another 50-60K a year in housing allowance.
> 
> The problem, though, is that while you pay a lot in taxes, you get a lot of benefits too. Social Security, any 401k matching, other company pensions, which aren't available out here except for a mediocre end-of-service gratuity.
> 
> There are many variables you should consider before taking the offer. Can you negotiate upwards? A couple thousand more per month should be feasible. How reliable is the 20% bonus? What kind of company is it? Is it with a major multinational that's known in America as well or an unknown local company? Are there elements of the job that attracts you from a professional perspective?
> 
> Money isn't everything. You didn't mention a wife/family and if you're a single it is a very attractive and livable package offer even if it's slightly less than what you make in the US. But for professional reasons I'd still carefully review the company and what the long term prospects are. The problem with working for a no-name local company is when you eventually return to the US and hunt for work, a lot of potential employers will see the no-name on the CV and toss it because they don't recognize it.


----------



## aditya78910

Amazing information. Thanks all for sharing such useful information.


----------



## jemjem

Hi, just wondering if theres any one out there who could advise me on what sort of package I can be negotiating for as a non teacher going for a school counselor sort of role in a school?


----------



## kimibg

I am offered a contract on indefinite period with the following details:
1. Basic Sallary - AED2362
2. General Allowance - AED500
3. Shift Allowance - AED400
-Accommodation and healthcare provided (Abu Dhabi)
-One annual return flight home
-End of Service Benefits

Some other people from my country are also in process of being recruited by the same company. However groups from September2013 and January 2014 got better deal when it comes to Basic Sallary - AED3400.

Is it okay if I try to negotiate the same amount for myself? I already submitted the most necessary papers for UAE Security Clearance.


----------



## vantage

kimibg said:


> I am offered a contract on indefinite period with the following details:
> 1. Basic Sallary - AED2362
> 2. General Allowance - AED500
> 3. Shift Allowance - AED400
> -Accommodation and healthcare provided (Abu Dhabi)
> -One annual return flight home
> -End of Service Benefits
> 
> Some other people from my country are also in process of being recruited by the same company. However groups from September2013 and January 2014 got better deal when it comes to Basic Sallary - AED3400.
> 
> Is it okay if I try to negotiate the same amount for myself? I already submitted the most necessary papers for UAE Security Clearance.


of course it is.
Cost of living here is rising, not falling.
If anything, you should be asking for more, not the same.


----------



## r456tg

Hello everybody,

My first post on Expat Forum and I am happy to join this community.

I have been offered 530K AED/year (this inlcudes base and allowances), is this a good offer for a single in its early 30s ?

I am tempted to accept without further negotiation.

Thanks


----------



## vantage

ernesto79 said:


> Hello everybody, My first post on Expat Forum and I am happy to join this community. I have been offered 530K AED/year (this inlcudes base and allowances), is this a good offer for a single in its early 30s ? I am tempted to accept without further negotiation. Thanks


Without knowing the job, your skills, your current standard of living...... It's a fantastic package for a single in his early 30's 
So what if it's good? Of course you should try for a bit of negotiation!


----------



## rtotheizzo17

*Compensation Negotiation*

Good day all! 

I am being recruited for a Revenue Management position for a major hospitality company. 

They have told me the annual salary is 146,920 AED and have asked me to complete a compensation negotiation form including housing, transportation, living, etc... This would be in addition to the 146,920 AED.

I have a wife and a 5 month old, and currently reside in a 2/2 1061 sq ft condo. 

What would the range be for the following (keep my standard of living - top line request based on position)?

Housing:
Transportation: 
Travel:

Thanks for all your help, if the numbers work out I may be here more frequently :rockon:


----------



## usaawv

This is an offer for Abu Dhabi (seems this forum is more active) after a counteroffer and negotiation. 

Profession: Allied Health
Site: Hospital

Total (including base, housing + misc, all inclusive): AED 47,000/month (564,000/annum) = $153,xxx USD/annum

Current salary USA = $9,000 USD/month or $108,000 USD/year

We are a newly wed couple, late 20's. No children. Wife is a teacher, would eventually look for work but of course no guarantees and we aren't counting on it. Desiring a large 1 bed/1bath small dog friendly apartment in a desirable city area, money for going out, traveling and of course money to pay off student loans.

Thoughts?


----------



## roosterbooster20132013

usaawv said:


> This is an offer for Abu Dhabi (seems this forum is more active) after a counteroffer and negotiation.
> 
> Profession: Allied Health
> Site: Hospital
> 
> Total (including base, housing + misc, all inclusive): AED 47,000/month (564,000/annum) = $153,xxx USD/annum
> 
> Current salary USA = $9,000 USD/month or $108,000 USD/year
> 
> We are a newly wed couple, late 20's. No children. Wife is a teacher, would eventually look for work but of course no guarantees and we aren't counting on it. Desiring a large 1 bed/1bath small dog friendly apartment in a desirable city area, money for going out, traveling and of course money to pay off student loans.
> 
> Thoughts?


What role? how many hours /week?
What is allied health? Respistory>? Speech therapist?audiologist? PT? OT?
what is it?
current salary in the USA. working for how many hours/week?
is Children school included (eventhough you dont have)
I assume the figure is your alone from CCAD not including a "teacher" salary?


----------



## cdogg

I received an offer the other day for a business development engineer position at a major US science/technology corporation. I have 12 years experience in refinery process design / engineering. Approximately 50% travel required anywhere from Europe to SE Asia. I am 37 and single. Here are the details of the offer (per annum in AED):

Base: 462,000
Bonus: 60,000
Housing Allowance: 208,000
"Pension": 14,000

The offer also includes medical/life/accident insurance, utilities paid at cost, yearly trip home, end of service payment and a yet-to-be-determined transportation allowance.

Here are my concerns:

- there is no assistance in getting from the USA to Dubai (only help getting the visa, no transportation or relocation) 
- my tax liability will be significant, even with the tax-free situation in Dubai, considering the IRS follows me no matter where I go
- I have grown very much accustomed to employer contributions to a 401(k) on top of my own deposits. By moving to Dubai, my current retirement plans will stop growing. 

Do the experts here think that I be able to live comfortably (not extravagantly) in Dubai, pay the tax man and continue to save?


Thanks!!


----------



## usaawv

cdogg said:


> I received an offer the other day for a business development engineer position at a major US science/technology corporation. I have 12 years experience in refinery process design / engineering. Approximately 50% travel required anywhere from Europe to SE Asia. I am 37 and single. Here are the details of the offer (per annum in AED):
> 
> Base: 462,000
> Bonus: 60,000
> Housing Allowance: 208,000
> "Pension": 14,000
> 
> The offer also includes medical/life/accident insurance, utilities paid at cost, yearly trip home, end of service payment and a yet-to-be-determined transportation allowance.
> 
> Here are my concerns:
> 
> - there is no assistance in getting from the USA to Dubai (only help getting the visa, no transportation or relocation)
> - my tax liability will be significant, even with the tax-free situation in Dubai, considering the IRS follows me no matter where I go
> - I have grown very much accustomed to employer contributions to a 401(k) on top of my own deposits. By moving to Dubai, my current retirement plans will stop growing.
> 
> Do the experts here think that I be able to live comfortably (not extravagantly) in Dubai, pay the tax man and continue to save?
> 
> 
> Thanks!!


Your tax won't be "significant" in my opinion. You will be able to deduct/exclude ~$99k plus the entirety of your housing/utilities (up to ~$45k). You will have to pay only federal tax on the remainder (probably 28%).

Your entire offer is ~$200k. Lets say you get something housing related for ~$40k including utilities/rent. You will only be taxed on the remaining $60k at 28% or about ~$17k in taxes. So your tax situation is dramatically improved compared to being US bound, no FICA, no State tax.


----------



## reshua84

*Salary package*

Hi All,

I have been offered a salary package of AED 15k and the place of work would be Abu Dhabi. Of what i have researched through friends many have said I would not be saving much and with this salary I would just survive there.

Also Abu Dhabi seems to be the costliest in the UAE. The manager has said that I would have to personally shell out for my accomodation and travel.

Kindly request you to guide me in taking up the offer.


----------



## JonGard

Can I just say "thanks" for all the help on here, I've found it really useful and eye-opening!


----------



## rsinner

reshua84 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been offered a salary package of AED 15k and the place of work would be Abu Dhabi. Of what i have researched through friends many have said I would not be saving much and with this salary I would just survive there.
> 
> Also Abu Dhabi seems to be the costliest in the UAE. The manager has said that I would have to personally shell out for my accomodation and travel.
> 
> Kindly request you to guide me in taking up the offer.


Do you have 5 kids or none? Do you have 3 wives or none? Do you want to rent a palace or a studio? 
Sorry for the flippant questions, but since you have given no info how is anyone supposed to guess an answer?
The cost of living in Dubai and AD is similar. Based on your personal circumstances and on the info in this thread, you can probably draw up a budget and make your mind whether the salary works for you.


----------



## expatii

*Team Lead Salary*

Hi everyone, 

Thanks for a great forum!

I’ve been offered a position, and would appreciate some input about the compensation package they’ve presented me.

*Me:*
Based in Denmark (Europe).
15 years of professional IT experience. Over 10 of them within the field of software and mobile application development.
For the past many years I’ve been providing software development services as a consultant / contractor + leading projects for many different companies.
Current income is in the range of 60,000 - 70,000 AED - for each billable month (not in contract every month of the year).

Have a wife and a 2 year old child. They will not accompany me to begin with. Maybe after 6-12 months.
My wife has a good job in Denmark. She will look for a new job in UAE upon her arrival.

*The UAE position:*
Building and managing a team of mobile (Android & iOS) developers. Currently no team is in place, but I'm expecting around 5-6 developers in the team eventually.

*Base salary*: 17,000 AED monthly
*Allowance*: 17,000 AED monthly (which they call ‘housing/transport’)
*In total 34,000 AED monthly.*
Yearly performanced-based bonus: 12% of the annual income

*Relocation package*: Flight ticket to Dubai including two weeks accommodation in hotel. For myself only.

Health insurance from start (no details mentioned).

*Work schedule*: 
Sunday-Thursday
9:00 am to 18:00 (incl. 1 hour lunch break).

*Vacation*:
20 days yearly

The first 6 months are a trial period, which enables both parties to terminate the contract with one week notice.


*My thoughts*:
Obviously my current situation is not 100% comparable to the position in question. Also given the fact that my consultant income is higher than that of a permanent position in Denmark.

But it seems the salary for this position is quite low, given the responsibilities for a leading role.
The base salary is only 17,000 AED monthly.

How does the salary look if I’m the only one to provide a comfortable living for a family of 3? 
I would like to rent a house in a nice area.

Thinking of scratching the allowance, and go for one amount where everything is contained in the base salary. I’m thinking it would be best in terms of calculating ‘end of service gratuity’. 
Is that a good idea?

Also too long trial period. Really don’t feel we can plan anything (family relocation wise), during this long trial period.
And also, as per UAE labor law, paid sick leaves start 3 months after any trial period. In this case meaning after 9 months.

What do you think?
Any thoughts and advice is highly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## cdogg

usaawv said:


> Your tax won't be "significant" in my opinion. You will be able to deduct/exclude ~$99k plus the entirety of your housing/utilities (up to ~$45k). You will have to pay only federal tax on the remainder (probably 28%).
> 
> Your entire offer is ~$200k. Lets say you get something housing related for ~$40k including utilities/rent. You will only be taxed on the remaining $60k at 28% or about ~$17k in taxes. So your tax situation is dramatically improved compared to being US bound, no FICA, no State tax.




Thanks! 

Overall is it a good offer to the type of position / experience?


----------



## Stevesolar

expatii said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Thanks for a great forum!
> 
> I’ve been offered a position, and would appreciate some input about the compensation package they’ve presented me.
> 
> *Me:*
> Based in Denmark (Europe).
> 15 years of professional IT experience. Over 10 of them within the field of software and mobile application development.
> For the past many years I’ve been providing software development services as a consultant / contractor + leading projects for many different companies.
> Current income is in the range of 60,000 - 70,000 AED - for each billable month (not in contract every month of the year).
> 
> Have a wife and a 2 year old child. They will not accompany me to begin with. Maybe after 6-12 months.
> My wife has a good job in Denmark. She will look for a new job in UAE upon her arrival.
> 
> *The UAE position:*
> Building and managing a team of mobile (Android & iOS) developers. Currently no team is in place, but I'm expecting around 5-6 developers in the team eventually.
> 
> *Base salary*: 17,000 AED monthly
> *Allowance*: 17,000 AED monthly (which they call ‘housing/transport’)
> *In total 34,000 AED monthly.*
> Yearly performanced-based bonus: 12% of the annual income
> 
> *Relocation package*: Flight ticket to Dubai including two weeks accommodation in hotel. For myself only.
> 
> Health insurance from start (no details mentioned).
> 
> *Work schedule*:
> Sunday-Thursday
> 9:00 am to 18:00 (incl. 1 hour lunch break).
> 
> *Vacation*:
> 20 days yearly
> 
> The first 6 months are a trial period, which enables both parties to terminate the contract with one week notice.
> 
> 
> *My thoughts*:
> Obviously my current situation is not 100% comparable to the position in question. Also given the fact that my consultant income is higher than that of a permanent position in Denmark.
> 
> But it seems the salary for this position is quite low, given the responsibilities for a leading role.
> The base salary is only 17,000 AED monthly.
> 
> How does the salary look if I’m the only one to provide a comfortable living for a family of 3?
> I would like to rent a house in a nice area.
> 
> Thinking of scratching the allowance, and go for one amount where everything is contained in the base salary. I’m thinking it would be best in terms of calculating ‘end of service gratuity’.
> Is that a good idea?
> 
> Also too long trial period. Really don’t feel we can plan anything (family relocation wise), during this long trial period.
> And also, as per UAE labor law, paid sick leaves start 3 months after any trial period. In this case meaning after 9 months.
> 
> What do you think?
> Any thoughts and advice is highly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi,
Considering you will be working in the country where the Ruler is moving towards a fully integrated smart government - fully IT and mobile based, then you are correct in thinking your offer is way too low.
In my opinion, you are working in one of the key expansion areas worldwide - let alone with the specific focus on smart apps in the UAE.
You will be in pole position to earn your company a very decent amount of money (providing they are well organised and well connected to the right customer base).
In my opinion - your overall package should be nearer to 100,000 AED per month.
Do not underestimate the potential for growth in your specific field here. Remember - once the UAE roll this out - other countries will quickly follow suit - they are all watching and waiting right now.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Josee

Hi everyone

I would be grateful for some advise on a package my husband has been offered for a management position in the medical sector. The company is European if that makes any difference. We have a son (2 years old). I will not be working initially. 

Salary: 50k AED per month
Housing: 100k AED per year
Bonus: 15% per year of base salary

Health insurance ( no details mentioned yet)

They haven't yet mentioned anything about trip back home once a year or reallocation allowance. Should we negotiate school allowance for our son at this stage & for future children? What is the norm regarding relocation allowance for someone in a management position?


Researching the high cost of rent it seems 100k is very low so we would have to subsidise quite a bit ourselves. 

Any advise on this package would be great.

Thanks


----------



## vantage

expatii said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Thanks for a great forum!
> 
> I’ve been offered a position, and would appreciate some input about the compensation package they’ve presented me.
> 
> *Me:*
> Based in Denmark (Europe).
> 15 years of professional IT experience. Over 10 of them within the field of software and mobile application development.
> For the past many years I’ve been providing software development services as a consultant / contractor + leading projects for many different companies.
> Current income is in the range of 60,000 - 70,000 AED - for each billable month (not in contract every month of the year).
> 
> Have a wife and a 2 year old child. They will not accompany me to begin with. Maybe after 6-12 months.
> My wife has a good job in Denmark. She will look for a new job in UAE upon her arrival.
> 
> *The UAE position:*
> Building and managing a team of mobile (Android & iOS) developers. Currently no team is in place, but I'm expecting around 5-6 developers in the team eventually.
> 
> *Base salary*: 17,000 AED monthly
> *Allowance*: 17,000 AED monthly (which they call ‘housing/transport’)
> *In total 34,000 AED monthly.*
> Yearly performanced-based bonus: 12% of the annual income
> 
> *Relocation package*: Flight ticket to Dubai including two weeks accommodation in hotel. For myself only.
> 
> Health insurance from start (no details mentioned).
> 
> *Work schedule*:
> Sunday-Thursday
> 9:00 am to 18:00 (incl. 1 hour lunch break).
> 
> *Vacation*:
> 20 days yearly
> 
> The first 6 months are a trial period, which enables both parties to terminate the contract with one week notice.
> 
> 
> *My thoughts*:
> Obviously my current situation is not 100% comparable to the position in question. Also given the fact that my consultant income is higher than that of a permanent position in Denmark.
> 
> But it seems the salary for this position is quite low, given the responsibilities for a leading role.
> The base salary is only 17,000 AED monthly.
> 
> How does the salary look if I’m the only one to provide a comfortable living for a family of 3?
> I would like to rent a house in a nice area.
> 
> Thinking of scratching the allowance, and go for one amount where everything is contained in the base salary. I’m thinking it would be best in terms of calculating ‘end of service gratuity’.
> Is that a good idea?
> 
> Also too long trial period. Really don’t feel we can plan anything (family relocation wise), during this long trial period.
> And also, as per UAE labor law, paid sick leaves start 3 months after any trial period. In this case meaning after 9 months.
> 
> What do you think?
> Any thoughts and advice is highly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!


to make the base salary / allowance split 50/50, is clearly demonstrating that they are taking the p!ss, too.
We can only guess at how many months a year you were gainfully employed on the 60-70K / month, but i would guess you are going to be a lot worse off here on this offer.
Do you NEED to move, or WANT to move?


----------



## vantage

Josee said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I would be grateful for some advise on a package my husband has been offered for a management position in the medical sector. The company is European if that makes any difference. We have a son (2 years old). I will not be working initially.
> 
> Salary: 50k AED per month
> Housing: 100k AED per year
> Bonus: 15% per year of base salary
> 
> Health insurance ( no details mentioned yet)
> 
> They haven't yet mentioned anything about trip back home once a year or reallocation allowance. Should we negotiate school allowance for our son at this stage & for future children? What is the norm regarding relocation allowance for someone in a management position?
> 
> 
> Researching the high cost of rent it seems 100k is very low so we would have to subsidise quite a bit ourselves.
> 
> Any advise on this package would be great.
> 
> Thanks


it is a great package for a family of 3, though of course we can't comment in relation to your current circumstances..

Firstly, *total* figures are more important than the individual breakdown of allowances, however:
The housing allowance seems low, for a salary in this range.
Yes, negotiate school fees NOW, payable when you need them. Ask for a 'per child' allowance, as you never know...! you might not get 100% fees. Some offer a lump sum per child, others offer a percentage of school fees (say 75% or so) be aware that Primary schooling is around 35,000 - 60,000 AED per annum, and Secondary is more.
discount the bonus, and see it as a nice surprise if you actually get it.
make sure health insurance covers full family
negotiate salary and benefits BEFORE sorting out one-time re-location costs etc. 
Once again, look at the TOTAL sum, before getting too hung up on specific allowances. Just because you don't get a transport allowance, schooling allowance, a brushing your teeth allowance, etc, does not mean it is not a good package!

Having the base salary as a high percentage of the overall figure is a good thing, as this directly affects the 'End of Service' Gratuity payable.

for relocation, expect flights for all, as an absolute minimum. A 20ft container from UK, door to door is approx 3,500 GBP. Try for that. Some get a furniture allowance too.


----------



## expatii

vantage said:


> to make the base salary / allowance split 50/50, is clearly demonstrating that they are taking the p!ss, too.
> We can only guess at how many months a year you were gainfully employed on the 60-70K / month, but i would guess you are going to be a lot worse off here on this offer.
> Do you NEED to move, or WANT to move?



Thanks for your input.

Yeah, the split is ridiculous.

Regarding my employed periods as a contractor. 
I've actually just been offered a new contract here, for the next 9 months. Salary for the mentioned contract is also a bit over the range mentioned earlier.
So I'm in no hurry to move. 

I guess that would make it: COULD BE NICE to move 

I'm not sure how much I should be asking for though. The gap between my world and theirs seems to be too wide. 
They need to almost triple their offer, to make it interesting.


----------



## mdabubacker

TallyHo said:


> Is it 75K per child?
> 
> If so you're set. Very good offer.
> 
> The other issue to sort out is how your company treats your "home country". Is it India or the US? Just make that clear in writing if you are anticipating to treat the US as the home while your passport is Indian.





mdabubacker said:


> TallyHo, Thanks for the post. Yes it is 75K / Child. Based on your inputs i guess this should be OK. I will wait for them to play their cards to see if this changes.
> 
> On the home base, Since i am a US employee , my home base will be States and I already have that in writing. Thanks for the information, that helps.


@TallyHo, Just got the confirmation today that the company has agreed to sponsor 100% of the school costs for two kids for the school of my choice. Thanks a lot for the suggestions. It all worked out well.

Bags are packed, container is shipped now its time to travel . I will be starting on April 15th. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Josee

vantage said:


> it is a great package for a family of 3, though of course we can't comment in relation to your current circumstances..
> 
> Firstly, *total* figures are more important than the individual breakdown of allowances, however:
> The housing allowance seems low, for a salary in this range.
> Yes, negotiate school fees NOW, payable when you need them. Ask for a 'per child' allowance, as you never know...! you might not get 100% fees. Some offer a lump sum per child, others offer a percentage of school fees (say 75% or so) be aware that Primary schooling is around 35,000 - 60,000 AED per annum, and Secondary is more.
> discount the bonus, and see it as a nice surprise if you actually get it.
> make sure health insurance covers full family
> negotiate salary and benefits BEFORE sorting out one-time re-location costs etc.
> Once again, look at the TOTAL sum, before getting too hung up on specific allowances. Just because you don't get a transport allowance, schooling allowance, a brushing your teeth allowance, etc, does not mean it is not a good package!
> 
> Having the base salary as a high percentage of the overall figure is a good thing, as this directly affects the 'End of Service' Gratuity payable.
> 
> for relocation, expect flights for all, as an absolute minimum. A 20ft container from UK, door to door is approx 3,500 GBP. Try for that. Some get a furniture allowance too.


Thank you for your reply. Really appreciate it! The company will not budge on the housing allowance as they say it's fixed policy for management. You are right about the total being the crucial figure so I guess my husband can negotiate a higher salary. We currently live in a nice house in the UK so we really do not want to compromise on accommodation. The 3 bedroom villas in the nicer neighbourhoods in Dubai seem to be at least 230K AED. We would have to subsidise quite a bit so we would be saving less than we first thought when the offer was made. We were thinking we would rent for the first year and then if we decide after that year that we will be stay long term then we would look into buying property.sorry if this is a silly question but do companies usually still pay the housing allowance if you buy your property I.e to help with the mortgage payments Or is the allowance just for rent? Also, is it common for expats to buy property once they settle? From the research I have done it seems like many continue to rent? I know that expats cannot buy in all areas but there are some nice neighbourhoods where expats can buy property. Is that right?

We will also request a school allowance and if they do not provide this then we will have to reconsider as with the salary they are offering & the high rents & from what I hear, the high living costs it will nit be as attractive an offer as we first thought.


----------



## CHFIII

Couple more newbie questions...
1. I see end of service bonus or gratuity mentioned and that it is tied to base. Is there a 'standard' amount here? I'm assuming that this means if you stay in the position for two years they give you a bonus at the end to dissuade folks from quitting early?

2. So you come over for two years and the job works out well for you and the employer.... at the 'end of service' you want to stay in Dubai. I am assuming that you either work a new deal with the original employer or become a 'free agent' and another firm can hire you?

I'm guessing the old hands have a 'best practices' approach for handling that so I am curious. Also want to make sure there is not some odd rule that says you have to leave for a time that I am missing as that would be a real PITA


----------



## expatii

CHFIII said:


> Couple more newbie questions...
> 1. I see end of service bonus or gratuity mentioned and that it is tied to base. Is there a 'standard' amount here? I'm assuming that this means if you stay in the position for two years they give you a bonus at the end to dissuade folks from quitting early?
> 
> 2. So you come over for two years and the job works out well for you and the employer.... at the 'end of service' you want to stay in Dubai. I am assuming that you either work a new deal with the original employer or become a 'free agent' and another firm can hire you?
> 
> I'm guessing the old hands have a 'best practices' approach for handling that so I am curious. Also want to make sure there is not some odd rule that says you have to leave for a time that I am missing as that would be a real PITA



Being a newbie myself, this is what I've found.

*Q 1*:
- 21 days wages for each year of the first five years you are employed.

- 30 days wages for each additional year on condition that the total of the gratuity does not exceed the wages of two years.


*Q2*:
A six-month ban will be imposed (stamped) upon termination of employment on those who do not fall under one of the categories of professionals permitted to transfer their visas.


I haven't earned enough 'cred' to post links here. But there is a UAE LABOR LAW website, from which I've found the above information.
It's the first hit on Google, if you search for it ;-)

The website answered many of my questions.


----------



## vantage

expatii said:


> Being a newbie myself, this is what I've found.
> 
> *Q 1*:
> - 21 days wages for each year of the first five years you are employed.
> 
> - 30 days wages for each additional year on condition that the total of the gratuity does not exceed the wages of two years.
> 
> 
> *Q2*:
> A six-month ban will be imposed (stamped) upon termination of employment on those who do not fall under one of the categories of professionals permitted to transfer their visas.
> 
> 
> I haven't earned enough 'cred' to post links here. But there is a UAE LABOR LAW website, from which I've found the above information.
> It's the first hit on Google, if you search for it ;-)
> 
> The website answered many of my questions.


correct. note that these are CALENDAR days, not working days, so effectively 3 weeks salary to 5 years, and one month's salary after 5 years.
Calculated on FINAL salary.
move jobs = start again.


----------



## TallyHo

But there are conditions!

If you leave the company at will between 1 to 3 years' service, then you only get 7 days per year. If you leave the company between 4 to 5 years, you get 14 days per year. Once you hit the 5 year benchmark only then are you guaranteed the 21 days for each year. More than five years you get 30 days for each year above 5.

If you're made redundant, then all the below applies. 




expatii said:


> Being a newbie myself, this is what I've found.
> 
> *Q 1*:
> - 21 days wages for each year of the first five years you are employed.
> 
> - 30 days wages for each additional year on condition that the total of the gratuity does not exceed the wages of two years.
> 
> 
> *Q2*:
> A six-month ban will be imposed (stamped) upon termination of employment on those who do not fall under one of the categories of professionals permitted to transfer their visas.
> 
> 
> I haven't earned enough 'cred' to post links here. But there is a UAE LABOR LAW website, from which I've found the above information.
> It's the first hit on Google, if you search for it ;-)
> 
> The website answered many of my questions.


----------



## CHFIII

Thanks guys. I should have googled more and after the first response I read the MOL site. Sounds like this changes somewhat frequently but it's good to know that if you perform well and keep your commitment that there is a nice farewell kiss at the end. I thought it was a 'perk' rather than a legally mandated part of the labor code. Dubai is nothing if not unique.


----------



## zatapa

Josee, we are in the Ranches, have a 3br + study + maid room and we paid 168. My neighbours moved here two months later and they pay 190. Excellent location and a huge community of friendly neighbours who gather regularly. Our son has play dates with six other toddlers regularly, they all live here.
It all comes down to searching and negotiating. Victory Heights offers good value for money as well.


----------



## nagib_91

got a fresh graduate job "sales" single only 22 years old.

getting paid 11k total per month, is it possible enough to save 3-4k a month? I will be staying with family for the first few months then move to my own studio,also planning to buy a used car might start with leasing one.


----------



## SuzyB87

Hiya everyone. Hubby and myself will be moving to Dubai in 2 weeks. So exciting!!!

Hubby will be working for a small consulting company as the Regional Manager. I've been warned to expect that he will travel a lot in the region unfortunately, so I may wind up having to entertain myself a lot of the time.

The salary we will be getting is 65000 Dirams per month. There is also a housing allowance of 250000 Dirams per year, car allowance of 75000 Dirams per year, relocation allowance of £10000. Flights home will be provided twice a year in BA Club. We have no kiddies yet but they will also pay school fees at the school of our choice when we do have some.

I enjoy riding and intend to bring two of my ponies out with me. I'm worried that the transport costs and stabling costs may wind up being a bit high. The company will not pay these costs and we are expected to cover these out of the relocation allowance. I think it is rather unfair since we are saving the company so much money already because we don't have children, but hubby doesn't want to make a fuss about it. I just wanted to check if this is normal or if others have any experience of getting the company to pay these costs?


----------



## zatapa

Sorry to say but I think it is unreasonable to expect a new employer to pay for your ponies. They are not kids. They are pets. In such case i should have charged my company for the transport charges for our hampsters.


----------



## QOFE

SuzyB87 said:


> Hiya everyone. Hubby and myself will be moving to Dubai in 2 weeks. So exciting!!!
> 
> Hubby will be working for a small consulting company as the Regional Manager. I've been warned to expect that he will travel a lot in the region unfortunately, so I may wind up having to entertain myself a lot of the time.
> 
> The salary we will be getting is 65000 Dirams per month. There is also a housing allowance of 250000 Dirams per year, car allowance of 75000 Dirams per year, relocation allowance of £10000. Flights home will be provided twice a year in BA Club. We have no kiddies yet but they will also pay school fees at the school of our choice when we do have some.
> 
> I enjoy riding and intend to bring two of my ponies out with me. I'm worried that the transport costs and stabling costs may wind up being a bit high. The company will not pay these costs and we are expected to cover these out of the relocation allowance. I think it is rather unfair since we are saving the company so much money already because we don't have children, but hubby doesn't want to make a fuss about it. I just wanted to check if this is normal or if others have any experience of getting the company to pay these costs?


Is this a wind-up? Surely it is??


----------



## chestnut

TallyHo said:


> But there are conditions!
> 
> If you leave the company at will between 1 to 3 years' service, then you only get 7 days per year. If you leave the company between 4 to 5 years, you get 14 days per year. Once you hit the 5 year benchmark only then are you guaranteed the 21 days for each year. More than five years you get 30 days for each year above 5.
> 
> If you're made redundant, then all the below applies.


If I recall correctly, the 21/30 days apply to fixed term contracts. If you have an open-ended contracts, you get only a third of that.


----------



## vantage

SuzyB87 said:


> Hiya everyone. Hubby and myself will be moving to Dubai in 2 weeks. So exciting!!!
> 
> Hubby will be working for a small consulting company as the Regional Manager. I've been warned to expect that he will travel a lot in the region unfortunately, so I may wind up having to entertain myself a lot of the time.
> 
> The salary we will be getting is 65000 Dirams per month. There is also a housing allowance of 250000 Dirams per year, car allowance of 75000 Dirams per year, relocation allowance of £10000. Flights home will be provided twice a year in BA Club. We have no kiddies yet but they will also pay school fees at the school of our choice when we do have some.
> 
> I enjoy riding and intend to bring two of my ponies out with me. I'm worried that the transport costs and stabling costs may wind up being a bit high. The company will not pay these costs and we are expected to cover these out of the relocation allowance. I think it is rather unfair since we are saving the company so much money already because we don't have children, but hubby doesn't want to make a fuss about it. I just wanted to check if this is normal or if others have any experience of getting the company to pay these costs?


This really is too funny!
with a package like that (over 1.1M AED, before school fees), this offer is pretty full on.
you are not saving him money by not having children, as he has written in their costs, should you have them. (up to 100,000 / child / per year, if the world is your oyster)

My employer wouldn't ship my boat over either (i didn't ask him)

i think you will struggle to find ANYONE, on this or any other forum, that has had their ponies flown out and stabled at no cost to you.

you have a very healthy package. A salary is there to cover housing, living expenses, leisure time and savings - here, like anywhere else.
you have a lifestyle that includes ponies, and a package to match. 

If the money is too tight, dont ask your hubby to 'make a fuss', but get a job and pay for it! You did say you have no children....


----------



## vantage

chestnut said:


> If I recall correctly, the 21/30 days apply to fixed term contracts. If you have an open-ended contracts, you get only a third of that.


which is pretty much what Tally said (if you leave within 3 years)
if you leave after 8 years, say, on an open-ended contract, you will get
5 x 21 days
3 x 30 days

not 1/3 of the above.


----------



## zatapa

vantage said:


> i think you will struggle to find ANYONE, on this or any other forum, that has had their ponies flown out and stabled at no cost to you.


Indeed. Where does it stop? If we as employers start to agree to flying in ponies, what's next? Cows? Pigs? Dolphins?


----------



## Bbay2Oz

nagib_91 said:


> got a fresh graduate job "sales" single only 22 years old.
> 
> getting paid 11k total per month, is it possible enough to save 3-4k a month? I will be staying with family for the first few months then move to my own studio,also planning to buy a used car might start with leasing one.


Congratulations 

Yes, you should be able to save that amount quite easily. 

Well done on your saving strategy!


----------



## arabianhorse

SuzyB87 said:


> I enjoy riding and intend to bring two of my ponies out with me. I'm worried that the transport costs and stabling costs may wind up being a bit high. The company will not pay these costs and we are expected to cover these out of the relocation allowance. I think it is rather unfair since we are saving the company so much money already because we don't have children, but hubby doesn't want to make a fuss about it. I just wanted to check if this is normal or if others have any experience of getting the company to pay these costs?


Think of the poor ponies. They will suffer in summer and would have to spend most of their time in an airconditioned stable.

Far better to have them housed back home and you fly back once or twice a month to ride your ponies.

Ask your employer if they will pay for stables back home and the additional cost of you flying back every fortnight.


----------



## jxx

at the first three months with the kid and all. You have to have around 30,000AED just to spend. And it will take about 4 months for you to be stable. What I advise you to do is come alone and get the things done in 3 months and then only you can get your wife in to Dubai.


----------



## vantage

arabianhorse said:


> Think of the poor ponies. They will suffer in summer and would have to spend most of their time in an airconditioned stable.
> 
> Far better to have them housed back home and you fly back once or twice a month to ride your ponies.
> 
> Ask your employer if they will pay for stables back home and the additional cost of you flying back every fortnight.


she could think smart, too.
They have 4 x return Club Class flights a year.

This equates to about 12 x return Steerage Class flights

If she could possibly stomach sitting with the riff raff in the back of the bus, her husband's boss has already put a healthy travel allowance on the table for them.

I'm sure she's already paying livery at home. Any request for the new boss to stump up for this should be laughed out of the room


----------



## Bbay2Oz

vantage said:


> This really is too funny!
> 
> with a package like that (over 1.1M AED, before school fees), this offer is pretty full on.
> you are not saving him money by not having children, as he has written in their costs, should you have them. (up to 100,000 / child / per year, if the world is your oyster)
> 
> you have a very healthy package. A salary is there to cover housing, living expenses, leisure time and savings - here, like anywhere else.
> 
> If the money is too tight, dont ask your hubby to 'make a fuss', but get a job and pay for it! You did say you have no children....


I didn't find it funny tbh. To determine whether the package is good or not you'd need to know more about a person's current lifestyle and what they'd have to sacrifice/give up if they make the move. 

I know that this package isn't remotely close to what it would take to make us give up our present lifestyle and return to Dubai. 




arabianhorse said:


> Think of the poor ponies. They will suffer in summer and would have to spend most of their time in an airconditioned stable.


Exactly my thoughts, I feel for the poor ponies. The journey and then having to endure that heat


----------



## zhaseeb

Hey Everyone,

I am new here and am considering an offer I received from a company in Dubai, they are located in Jumeirah Lakes Towers, the package I am being offered is:

Salary: AED 366,000/yr (AED 30,500/month)
Housing: AED 100,000/yr (AED 8,333/month)
Car benefit: AED 30,000/yr (AED 2,500/month)
2 roundtrip plane tickets/year
30 vacation days
Full medical insurance

I am a single American expat, I want to live in the Dubai Marina area (1 bedroom or open to having roommate and splitting), get a pretty decent car (BMW 3 series, Audi A4, etc.), go out to bars/clubs on the weekend and travel a few times a year. Is this package good enough to do all the above and save a decent chunk of cash every month?


----------



## telecompro

zhaseeb said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I am new here and am considering an offer I received from a company in Dubai, they are located in Jumeirah Lakes Towers, the package I am being offered is:
> 
> Salary: AED 366,000/yr (AED 30,500/month)
> Housing: AED 100,000/yr (AED 8,333/month)
> Car benefit: AED 30,000/yr (AED 2,500/month)
> 2 roundtrip plane tickets/year
> 30 vacation days
> Full medical insurance
> 
> I am a single American expat, I want to live in the Dubai Marina area (1 bedroom or open to having roommate and splitting), get a pretty decent car (BMW 3 series, Audi A4, etc.), go out to bars/clubs on the weekend and travel a few times a year. Is this package good enough to do all the above and save a decent chunk of cash every month?


What sort of job profile is it? To be able to assess correctly and what is your profile?


----------



## zhaseeb

The job title is Director, Business Development. The company is in the Utility sector, supplying parts and services to many industries with a focus on power companies, main customer is DEWA. I am a Finance and Marketing graduate, I work in a similar role in the US, but this is appealing to me because I could do a lot more being located in the region.


----------



## roosterbooster20132013

zhaseeb said:


> The job title is Director, Business Development. The company is in the Utility sector, supplying parts and services to many industries with a focus on power companies, main customer is DEWA. I am a Finance and Marketing graduate, I work in a similar role in the US, but this is appealing to me because I could do a lot more being located in the region.


Age or rather Years of exp... + selling what? (high capital equipment like Turbines or small switches?)
Directors typically with 15+ years are at 160K USD


----------



## JonGard

zhaseeb said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I am new here and am considering an offer I received from a company in Dubai, they are located in Jumeirah Lakes Towers, the package I am being offered is:
> 
> Salary: AED 366,000/yr (AED 30,500/month)
> Housing: AED 100,000/yr (AED 8,333/month)
> Car benefit: AED 30,000/yr (AED 2,500/month)
> 2 roundtrip plane tickets/year
> 30 vacation days
> Full medical insurance
> 
> I am a single American expat, I want to live in the Dubai Marina area (1 bedroom or open to having roommate and splitting), get a pretty decent car (BMW 3 series, Audi A4, etc.), go out to bars/clubs on the weekend and travel a few times a year. Is this package good enough to do all the above and save a decent chunk of cash every month?


Easily.


----------



## MohsinTS

zhaseeb said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I am new here and am considering an offer I received from a company in Dubai, they are located in Jumeirah Lakes Towers, the package I am being offered is:
> 
> Salary: AED 366,000/yr (AED 30,500/month)
> Housing: AED 100,000/yr (AED 8,333/month)
> Car benefit: AED 30,000/yr (AED 2,500/month)
> 2 roundtrip plane tickets/year
> 30 vacation days
> Full medical insurance
> 
> I am a single American expat, I want to live in the Dubai Marina area (1 bedroom or open to having roommate and splitting), get a pretty decent car (BMW 3 series, Audi A4, etc.), go out to bars/clubs on the weekend and travel a few times a year. Is this package good enough to do all the above and save a decent chunk of cash every month?


That's a very good, solid offer from what I can tell of the local market (I work in a different sector, but nonetheless). I think you'd be fine with this amount...it's always easy to spend far more than you're offered here, but if you can stick to a budget and be sensible about your lifestyle, you'll be very comfortable.


----------



## 476906

Hi guys

Could you tell me if this is a good offer? Will I be able to live and enjoy life over there?
Single guy, no kids, 8 years experience in IT.
Should mention main reason for move is to try life abroad.

Base 20k per month
7k living allowance
medical cover and pay for return flights after end of employment


----------



## zatapa

James, you have already answered your own question. If your main reason is the adventure, then this is a great opportunity to get out of your safe zone. Housing may be a but of a challenge but the car is more critical. Without a car it's going to be important to be close to the metro. 
Base salary is great if you don't have to cover car end extra costs for housing.


----------



## YoungOneDXB

Whats the salary for a Fresh grad in Marketing Management. Minimal experience with a Bachelors in Marketing. Whats the average time before you receive an increase?


----------



## zatapa

It is clear to see that you are indeed 'fresh'. There is no way we can answer those questions. What you will earn depends on where you come from and which company you aim for as well as which job you apply for.
Average time to get a raise? Depends on your performance!


----------



## khazjesk

Yeah sure you would be able to save as you are a single if i say you rent a studio apartment it would be about AED 7000 and if i say AED 3000 will be your travel and food expense still you have AED 3000 remaining....I am sure you can manage...


----------



## tobeytris

*Job offer - help needed*

Just received an offer from ADNOC. grade 16. I have been in the Oil and Gas industry for 20 years.
The offer is AED 25000 per month which is 15500 basic + 9500 allowances .
They also offered 200000 per year housing allowance + 40000 per year per child education allowance.
I have 2 kids so total package offered is AED 580000. 

In addition One off furnishing allowance of 47000 AED, interest free car loan of 150000 AED repayable over 4 years. 
They say they have a yearly discretionary bonus and an end of service payment = 1 month basic for each year.

I have gone back to them saying I need to be paid a higher basic. I have asked for a total yearly package of 700000 AED, but am wondering if it might be asking for too much? Informatively my current earnings are about 650000 AED.

Questions :
1. Do ADNOC negotiate on the basic? If so , by how much?
2. are any increments available yearly?
3. What are Bonuses like?
4. Is there any across the board pay rise on the Horizon at ADNOC? (I believe there has been no rise in scales since 2008?).

Any assistance / information would be most appreciated.


----------



## JDLee

SuzyB87 said:


> Hiya everyone. Hubby and myself will be moving to Dubai in 2 weeks. So exciting!!!
> 
> Hubby will be working for a small consulting company as the Regional Manager. I've been warned to expect that he will travel a lot in the region unfortunately, so I may wind up having to entertain myself a lot of the time.
> 
> The salary we will be getting is 65000 Dirams per month. There is also a housing allowance of 250000 Dirams per year, car allowance of 75000 Dirams per year, relocation allowance of £10000. Flights home will be provided twice a year in BA Club. We have no kiddies yet but they will also pay school fees at the school of our choice when we do have some.
> 
> I enjoy riding and intend to bring two of my ponies out with me. I'm worried that the transport costs and stabling costs may wind up being a bit high. The company will not pay these costs and we are expected to cover these out of the relocation allowance. I think it is rather unfair since we are saving the company so much money already because we don't have children, but hubby doesn't want to make a fuss about it. I just wanted to check if this is normal or if others have any experience of getting the company to pay these costs?


:flypig:
 

If i remeber correctly one of my friend managed to "extract" relocation allowance and transporatation cost for his 2 terriers (german shepherd and great dane) by claiming that they are like his adopted kids. You can also give it a shot but put your case strongly ...


----------



## dubaibt

Hey everyone

Thank you so much for contribution to this forum it really makes a difference.

I would like to get opinion on my situation if possible

Relocation within the same company in Dubai

Offer:
Salary 245K
COLA 73.5K
Transportation 18k (because i'll drive around Dubai visiting clients) 
Commission around 50K (floored at 50% and capped at 150%)
Bonus - depends
Total 386k per annum or 32k per month

I'll be coming with my wife. She works here with me. She would need to find job in Dubai or relocate like me within the same company. At beginning she will be able to work from Dubai remotely on her current job here

No kid but planning on having one pretty soon

My job is Client relationship and its within finance services sector 
I am CFA charterholder and 6 years of experience in my company

I would like to rent 1br flat this year in Marina for around 85-90k
Next year when hopefully kid will arrive i'll move to 2br one and maybe further out.
My company pays me initially 1 month of hotel and tickets for me and my wife and some money for running costs in the first month.

What is your opinion guys

Much Much appreciated your help


----------



## rsinner

dubaibt said:


> Total 386k per annum or 32k per month
> 
> I'll be coming with my wife. She works here with me. She would need to find job in Dubai or relocate like me within the same company. At beginning she will be able to work from Dubai remotely on her current job here
> 
> No kid but planning on having one pretty soon
> 
> My job is Client relationship and its within finance services sector
> I am CFA charterholder and 6 years of experience in my company


Perfectly doable in terms of costs (Double check the rents on dubizzle.com though). In terms of whether this is in line with experience and industry - I would say yes. There are a number of companies (mostly international) that pay far higher and a number of companies (mostly regional boutiques or smaller local players) that pay lower. 

Also, bonus is supposed to be the big driver of compensation in the financial services industry, so hopefully that will be the real motivator.


----------



## dubaibt

rsinner said:


> Perfectly doable in terms of costs (Double check the rents on dubizzle.com though). In terms of whether this is in line with experience and industry - I would say yes. There are a number of companies (mostly international) that pay far higher and a number of companies (mostly regional boutiques or smaller local players) that pay lower.
> 
> Also, bonus is supposed to be the big driver of compensation in the financial services industry, so hopefully that will be the real motivator.


Thanks for the reply

The thing is that i work in very well known and very big international company so i was kinda expecting bit more as i have strong qualifications

I want to be able to leave comfortable enough for a descent car have vacation or two per year and save 1/4th of my salary.
The bonus is not like in the finance industry so i don't count on it for now

is my plan feasible ? 

Thanks


----------



## tobeytris

HI Rsinner
Think you can assist with my query on salary negotiations at ADNOC?


----------



## rsinner

tobeytris said:


> HI Rsinner
> Think you can assist with my query on salary negotiations at ADNOC?


Unfortunately you have very specific questions for which I don't have definite answers



tobeytris said:


> Questions :
> 1. Do ADNOC negotiate on the basic? If so , by how much? I don't know about ADNOC, but you can probably negotiate on your grade? Also, even within the grade, there must be a range, so you can probably negotiate to get to the top of the range in your grade
> 2. are any increments available yearly? I think that in general for govt. companies the increments are pretty low. Remember, that the official inflation rate is only about 1-1.5% (no matter that the rents are going like crazy and the weightage of housing in the inflation basket is pretty high). Don't count on an increment higher than 2-3% annually
> 3. What are Bonuses like? No idea.Ask your recruiter. In any case, 1 month of bonus does not seem a high number
> 4. Is there any across the board pay rise on the Horizon at ADNOC? (I believe there has been no rise in scales since 2008?). I have heard not. But see #2 above


Answers in red above.
I have not really added up your numbers, but moving to get an increment from 650K to 700K (even if you factor in taxes; in SG they are not that high either) is not a very strong proposition. I wouldn't move for this. You haven;t mentioned which country you are moving from (Singapore?), but AD housing is not exactly cheap. Check out dubizzle.com.
Also, 40K per kid - is it reimbursement or cash in hand? If they go to an Indian school, the fee will be much lower than 40K. If they go to a different school, e.g. british curriculum, then the cheapest schools are probably 35K ish and gets expensive very fast for higher grades. 

The package by itself is decent, but you have to take a call in terms of whether it is appropriate enough for you in your current circumstances.


----------



## tobeytris

HI RSinner
Thanks a lot for your responses. I understand grade changes are not possible, but yes there is a range within the grade and what I have asked for is the highest point on grade 16. Still awaiting a response from them!
The school allowance and housing allowance are both not cash in hand - paid directly to landlord / school. I have looked at British Schools and we are probably looking at avg 45 K per child - not too much over the 40 K being offered. Int schools in S'pore are even higher than this.

We will be moving from Singapore. Let me assure you housing in AD is not much more expensive than Singapore. Taxes in Singapore run to about 14-16%. My car costs an absolute fortune here and most daily stuff is far more expensive than AD from what I noted during my recent visit there for the interview. Increments here are also in the 3% range. All in all if I get the 700K, the differential between Spore and AD is a good 30%.

DO you know anything about the security clearances in AD for ADNOC? The HR guys said it wll probably take about 2-3 weeks?

Cheers


----------



## Mo0oda

*Need Clarification*

Hi All, 

I have read mostly 46 pages of this thread and I got some clue about things didnt thought before.

Im currently *a civil engineer with 4 years experience* in Oman. my company based in Dubai and they wants to move me there. 

my current salary now is 14K/month AED all inclusive in Oman (oman is way cheaper than Dubai in terms of accommodation).

*Im offer now here total 17K/month AED all inclusive. Is this offer enough for an engineer? please advice from your experience, or what is the minimum offer I can ask for? *

Im single and prefer to live alone not shared apartment. 

thanks in advance,
Mahmood


----------



## rsinner

tobeytris said:


> DO you know anything about the security clearances in AD for ADNOC? The HR guys said it wll probably take about 2-3 weeks?


Well, I would never leave a job AND move countries (that too from Singapore to the middle of the desert) for only a 30% increase - but that is for you to decide. Singapore is definitely more expensive than here, but at the same time I would prefer to live in Singapore than in the Middle East (Dubai or AD included).

To answer your question on security clearance - no one knows and DO NOT resign before you get the clearance. Also, if there is a Tawtheen process in ADNOC (I hope I am spelling it correct) where the company needs to prove that they cannot hire a local then DO NOT resign before that approval is received. 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ua...ng-so-long-its-been-4-weeks-already-darn.html


----------



## rsinner

Mo0oda said:


> my current salary now is 14K/month AED all inclusive in Oman (oman is way cheaper than Dubai in terms of accommodation).
> 
> *Im offer now here total 17K/month AED all inclusive. Is this offer enough for an engineer? please advice from your experience, or what is the minimum offer I can ask for? *


If you are getting 14K in Oman, 17k in Dubai is roughly an equivalent salary accounting for the higher rents. If you can ask more, why not. In terms of other costs Dubai will be roughly the same as Oman, and maybe you will end up spending more here because there are more things to do here (for entertainment) than in Muscat.


----------



## Berindon

Hi guys, 
i been offered a job in Dubai as restaurant manager for a chain which is pretty new and successful. The job has potential to improve and growth in 1 or 2 years and the actual offer is:

Basic + Accommodation Allowance + Car allowance = 16k /month + 40% bonus paid in quarterly

I am going to work for a big group which is also giving me 30% discounts on pretty much everything... and i am coming along with my GF whom also has a job with pretty much the same package. We are at the moment living in London sharing a flat and we are looking to stop sharing in there... our lifestyle is pretty easy: working, living the weekends but we are not heavy alcohol drinkers. We have an healthy lifestyle so gym + sea and sun are attractive.

What do you think? can we live and save some money?


----------



## Concept-arch

Hi Guys

i have read alot of the posts here and still confused, so i would appreciate the help from people who know more about working in UAE

i just had a job offer as a Senior Engineer (10 years of experience) in a company and the package is as follows:

- 30k per month / inclusive accommodation and transportation
- family status, which means i can bring my wife and kids with me
- medical insurance for me and my family 
- Airline tickets for me and my family

and the job location is at al Ain, 

also keep in mind that i will be bringing my wife and 2 kids with me, (one of them is in KG2 and the other one is 2 years old) 

taking in consideration the school fees and life expenses for a family of four, is that a good offer?

appreciate your responses


----------



## lambi80

*Job offer from small IT company*

Hi everyone,

Like a lot of people I am new here as well and I would like to get your opinion on a job offer I was given recently.

It is a job offer from a small IT company in the role of Sales Manager. I have nine years of working experience in the field. I am not worried about if I could make a living here in Dubai since my wife (no kids) works here as well on an excellent package which fully covers housing costs as well (200k+ AED annually), so nothing to worry about. 
I am just curious about your opinion regarding market standards and how my offer compares to that.

What they offered me (monthly) :

Base salary: 13.200 AED
Housing allowance: 6.600 AED
Car allowance: 2.200 AED

Total package: 22.000 AED

On top of that one annual economy class return ticket is provided, private health insurance (not sure what that exactly means?) and 22 vacation days on top of public holidays.
Besides this package a bonus schema will be put in place, probably based on the base salary.

Would be happy to hear your thoughts on this, very much appreciated!


----------



## Berindon

Berindon said:


> Hi guys,
> i been offered a job in Dubai as restaurant manager for a chain which is pretty new and successful. The job has potential to improve and growth in 1 or 2 years and the actual offer is:
> 
> Basic + Accommodation Allowance + Car allowance = 16k /month + 40% bonus paid in quarterly
> 
> I am going to work for a big group which is also giving me 30% discounts on pretty much everything... and i am coming along with my GF whom also has a job with pretty much the same package. We are at the moment living in London sharing a flat and we are looking to stop sharing in there... our lifestyle is pretty easy: working, living the weekends but we are not heavy alcohol drinkers. We have an healthy lifestyle so gym + sea and sun are attractive.
> 
> What do you think? can we live and save some money?


Ps. I am taking 31k in London now which is roughly 2k GBP a month....


----------



## andriykowalski

Hi,

Appreciate if someone can provide what's the average monthly salary for a person of:
Siebel CRM specialist and 6 solid years experience.


----------



## tobeytris

Hi RSinner,

Thanks a lot - you have been most helpful and informative. 

I will probably be concluding the deal with them this week - provided of course they are willing to match my requirements. I believe they might just, as I heard from their HR that they have no other suitable candidates for this particular role. I also understand that they have already gone through the Emiratization check and found no suitable people. Not surprising - the entire industry is currently suffering a shortage of qualified folk.

So I guess I need to wait on the Security Clearance once I accept an offer. I asked HR about this, and they said they expect it would take 2-3 weeks. Apparently it has something to do with nationality as well - I am an EU citizen.

Cheers


----------



## rsinner

tobeytris said:


> So I guess I need to wait on the Security Clearance once I accept an offer. I asked HR about this, and they said they expect it would take 2-3 weeks. Apparently it has something to do with nationality as well - I am an EU citizen.


All the best! 

All I can tell you is that the security clearance is a black box. Mine (Indian passport) came through in 7 days, while a colleague's (UK passport) took 3 months. Depends on time of year etc. as well, though I am sure ADNOC will have the clout to ensure that ADNOC applications remain top of the pile.

If you haven't done so, apply to the schools NOW as well. Admissions are tough (also depends on the grade) in the better established schools, but some relatively new schools may still be accepting applications.


----------



## runsaway

Hello everyone,

I am new on the forum. I am a Nigerian looking to move to Dubai. I got an offer of 22k per month + medical + flight (once a year for spouse & 2 kids) + medicals. I am in IT (oracle apps implementer with 6+ years experience)

Is this a good offer to uproot for as my research shows housing & education are very experience and I want to relocate with a toddler.

I have a very good job in Nigeria but I am not certain of the country's future as the possibility of a civil war is very real. I will be coming without my husband as he shows no interest in relocating too. Is it easy to cope with a toddler alone in Dubai? I am used to having help with my son back home. Will I be able to get good & affordable after school care for my son?

Thanks for your responses


----------



## boyq

Greetings!

I've been researching in different sites and found this forum to be quite informative.
I was wondering if anyone here could provide an expected salary package in UAE for a Civil/Structural Design Engineer with 3 years experience in an Oil & Gas company (locally). I'm 25, single, and would like to save for a Master's degree later on. Starting a family comes after that.

I would appreciate your inputs.


----------



## Mehdisp

Hi guys, 

I need some help regarding a proposition, 
I am 32y single no children.
I received a proposition for an Account manager position : 

18kAED basic inclusive accommodation 
Will have a 9kAED monthly if i achieve my target.
medical insurance 
Airline tickets

Do you think i will able to live confortably with this package ?

Thank you for your help


----------



## MohsinTS

Mehdisp said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I need some help regarding a proposition,
> I am 32y single no children.
> I received a proposition for an Account manager position :
> 
> 18kAED basic inclusive accommodation
> Will have a 9kAED monthly if i achieve my target.
> medical insurance
> Airline tickets
> 
> Do you think i will able to live confortably with this package ?
> 
> Thank you for your help


It depends on how you define "comfortably". Are you looking to save or to live large? Do you care about how far you commute? Do you eat out a lot or cook at home? Do you like to travel? Are you a homebody or do you like to go out partying and clubbing? The offer you describe could be great for some and unacceptable for others. You should take a look at basic costs of living in Dubai and see whether it would give you that lifestyle. Gross up ANY expenses by about 10% to account for hidden and indirect taxes, and that will give you a reasonable idea.


----------



## runsaway

Posting this again



_Hello everyone,

I am new on the forum. I am a Nigerian looking to move to Dubai. I got an offer of 22k per month + medical + flight (once a year for spouse & 2 kids) + medicals. I am in IT (oracle apps implementer with 6+ years experience)

Is this a good offer to uproot for as my research shows housing & education are very experience and I want to relocate with a toddler.

I have a very good job in Nigeria but I am not certain of the country's future as the possibility of a civil war is very real. I will be coming without my husband as he shows no interest in relocating too. Is it easy to cope with a toddler alone in Dubai? I am used to having help with my son back home. Will I be able to get good & affordable after school care for my son?

Thanks for your responses_


----------



## zatapa

You will need a nanny then. Though nannies are relatively cheap, there are a lot of associated costs involved. Salaries range from 800 to about 3000 dhs per month, but the agency fee and visa costs we paid for our nanny were close to dhs 20000.
If you hire a part time nanny, it will be easier to afford but i am not sure you can have the same nanny every time then.
Nurseries aren't cheap either: they start at dhs 1500/mnth for two mornings/wk.
Housing is probably your main worry, did you study which area you are going to look for housing? I hope it's covered in your contract, it helps a lot!


----------



## runsaway

Thanks Zapata,

Housing is not covered but free pick up & drop off from home is.
Will be looking for a 1 bedroom, maybe in international city. DH has agreed we can take a short vacation in Dubai early May so we can research further. Will schools, housing & nanny agencies be willing to talk to us ?


----------



## bassemkd

Hello everyone
I work and live in Abu Dhabi for a media company for 1 year now , In my contract they mentioned that there will be an annual increase ( without mentioning what the percentage should be ) , the company is new and no one has an idea on that .
now we are approaching the new financial year and I wanted to have a rough idea on how much % shall I expect and what is the norm/average here.
thanks in advance


----------



## rsinner

bassemkd said:


> I wanted to have a rough idea on how much % shall I expect and what is the norm/average here.
> thanks in advance


A lot of people have got 0 raises in the last few years
A lot of people have inflation linked raises (= 1-2% as the official inflation figure is very low)
And a lot of people have double digit salary raises

I have personally seen the last two categories. and there is no "norm"


----------



## MohsinTS

bassemkd said:


> Hello everyone
> I work and live in Abu Dhabi for a media company for 1 year now , In my contract they mentioned that there will be an annual increase ( without mentioning what the percentage should be ) , the company is new and no one has an idea on that .
> now we are approaching the new financial year and I wanted to have a rough idea on how much % shall I expect and what is the norm/average here.
> thanks in advance


There's no "norm" as such. It's generally based on inflation, on the increase in cost of living, and/or where you are relative to the market (i.e. if you're at the lower end or the higher). I know many people who haven't received any percentage at all. It's also highly industry-dependent - if you're in a business that's booming and largely unregulated, increases will generally be better than if you're in a slow-moving or challenged business that has lots of compliance requirements to meet. I'd do some market research to see where you are in relation to your peers and talk to other people in a similar industry to see what they've previously experienced. If this is a new company, maybe talk to counterparts at similar/competitor companies to ask?


----------



## rsinner

runsaway said:


> Thanks Zapata,
> 
> Housing is not covered but free pick up & drop off from home is.
> Will be looking for a 1 bedroom, maybe in international city. DH has agreed we can take a short vacation in Dubai early May so we can research further. Will schools, housing & nanny agencies be willing to talk to us ?


International city is not the most desirable area to live in, but you can always find places elsewhere in Dubai within your budget. You may have to get a car for some locations though. Dubizzle.com + google maps is your friend. Location obviously depends on school + work location. No point in calling up agents (they are scumbags in any case) if you are not looking to move within a couple of weeks

Maid: I am sure agencies will be willing to talk. If you need to get someone full time, best to either go by recommendations or through agencies which specialise in this. They would charge probably 5-10K Dhs on top of the govt fees (which I believe are 5000 Dhs a year + some deposit + depending on nationality there may be deposits required by the embassy)

Schools: you mentioned toddler. Which means nurseries. You can apply now.
For your research I am assuming that you have already read the other "sticky" threads on top of the thread list for the forum


----------



## marco79

Hi all, I've stumbled upon this forum and have done lots of reading over the last few days.

I have been approached by a multinational company in Dubai who is interested in employing me for a minimum period of 15 months as a Materials Engineer on a RTA roads project. There are further opportunities at this company for further projects when the 1st is complete. 

I am a 34 year old South African with 12 years experience as a materials engineer. I have a wife & 3 kids (12, 7 & 3) who will be joining me if I decide to take up the offer.

I am uncertain of what to expect in terms of package. I have discussed with the project director that I would be bringing my family across with me. He mentioned a package would be offered which includes housing, schooling, etc.

I am expecting an offer within the next week or two, but am clueless as to what would be an acceptable package for my qualification and experience.


----------



## runsaway

Thank you all for your responses.


----------



## Str8Cherry

*General information*

Hello,

I'm very new but I am hoping someone can offer some basic information. Currently I work in the Washington, DC area as a senior system admin in IT, I'm considering applying for positions in the UAE. I don't have an actual package offer yet but what would be considered a decent starting package for someone with about 12yrs experience single with one 10yr old son. Not sure if it matters but I currently make 90K USD per year.. I'm hoping someone can provide some info. This will be my first expat experience.

Thank you in advance...


----------



## roosterbooster20132013

Str8Cherry said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm very new but I am hoping someone can offer some basic information. Currently I work in the Washington, DC area as a senior system admin in IT, I'm considering applying for positions in the UAE. I don't have an actual package offer yet but what would be considered a decent starting package for someone with about 12yrs experience single with one 10yr old son. Not sure if it matters but I currently make 90K USD per year.. I'm hoping someone can provide some info. This will be my first expat experience.
> 
> Thank you in advance...


Cherry mate
i moved from NOVA. here is the basics for you based on your experience ( not knowing what ur educaiton is)
School per year for a 10 yrs old in American school : $30K USD (dollars)
housing in likes of greens (2 bed 2 bath) : $40K USD per year
car: $8000 per year
gen exp: $18K per yer
there goes your: $90K already!!!!!!
key is to get companies to pay $30K child education per year in FULL!!!..
so you need 25 t0 30% min to maintain DC lifestyle
GOOD LUCK and dont move:rain::rain::rain:


----------



## Str8Cherry

Thank you for your reply.. Just so I'm clear you're saying I should pass on the expat experience?



roosterbooster20132013 said:


> Cherry mate
> i moved from NOVA. here is the basics for you based on your experience ( not knowing what ur educaiton is)
> School per year for a 10 yrs old in American school : $30K USD (dollars)
> housing in likes of greens (2 bed 2 bath) : $40K USD per year
> car: $8000 per year
> gen exp: $18K per yer
> there goes your: $90K already!!!!!!
> key is to get companies to pay $30K child education per year in FULL!!!..
> so you need 25 t0 30% min to maintain DC lifestyle
> GOOD LUCK and dont move:rain::rain::rain:


----------



## rsinner

Str8Cherry said:


> Thank you for your reply.. Just so I'm clear you're saying I should pass on the expat experience?


1. Get an offer first ?
2. The estimates that rooster has put in are on the higher side. Esp. the schooling estimate of 30K USD per year per child is most likely incorrect. Schooling probably starts at 10K USD and could be as high as 20K
Obviously you will adjust your living standards to what money you make. If you trawl through the forum, you will get a decent idea of cost of living and other issues. You can then ask more specific questions.
90K USD p.a. (c. 27500 AED per month) is okay and not very high, but good enough for 2 people esp. if you dont have a flashy lifestyle


----------



## TallyHo

No. 

Go ahead and apply. See what happens. You may very well get an excellent offer that covers all your expenses and leave you with money at the end of the day. Then again you may not. But you don't know until you try. 

Your current salary is the equivalent to about 27,500K AED a month. If you get offers between 35K to 40K a month (whether it's outright or inclusive of housing and education allowance) you can live well as long as you're careful and pragmatic. More than 40K, you're set.

There are cheaper schools (Dubai American Academy has a good reputation and fees are $18K a year. Only ASD is about 30K for incoming families and that's probably one of the most expensive schools in Dubai and they have a weird fee structure in which the first year is always the most expensive, but for returning student the tuition drops a few thousand dollars). 

You can find a 2-bed apartment in a decent place for 100K ($27,000) a year. A basic car hire is 2,000 AED/month or approximately $6000 a year, but if you buy a car outright, whether new or used, or import your current car, then your monthly car expenses are minimal. It's all about how you game your budget. 



Str8Cherry said:


> Thank you for your reply.. Just so I'm clear you're saying I should pass on the expat experience?


----------



## Str8Cherry

Thank you very much.. you gave me a little more hope and confidence regarding the experience.. 



TallyHo said:


> No.
> 
> Go ahead and apply. See what happens. You may very well get an excellent offer that covers all your expenses and leave you with money at the end of the day. Then again you may not. But you don't know until you try.
> 
> Your current salary is the equivalent to about 27,500K AED a month. If you get offers between 35K to 40K a month (whether it's outright or inclusive of housing and education allowance) you can live well as long as you're careful and pragmatic. More than 40K, you're set.
> 
> There are cheaper schools (Dubai American Academy has a good reputation and fees are $18K a year. Only ASD is about 30K for incoming families and that's probably one of the most expensive schools in Dubai and they have a weird fee structure in which the first year is always the most expensive, but for returning student the tuition drops a few thousand dollars).
> 
> You can find a 2-bed apartment in a decent place for 100K ($27,000) a year. A basic car hire is 2,000 AED/month or approximately $6000 a year, but if you buy a car outright, whether new or used, or import your current car, then your monthly car expenses are minimal. It's all about how you game your budget.


----------



## Str8Cherry

I appreciate the information.. the good thing is I don't have a flashy lifestyle at all.



rsinner said:


> 1. Get an offer first ?
> 2. The estimates that rooster has put in are on the higher side. Esp. the schooling estimate of 30K USD per year per child is most likely incorrect. Schooling probably starts at 10K USD and could be as high as 20K
> Obviously you will adjust your living standards to what money you make. If you trawl through the forum, you will get a decent idea of cost of living and other issues. You can then ask more specific questions.
> 90K USD p.a. (c. 27500 AED per month) is okay and not very high, but good enough for 2 people esp. if you dont have a flashy lifestyle


----------



## marco79

marco79 said:


> Hi all, I've stumbled upon this forum and have done lots of reading over the last few days.
> 
> I have been approached by a multinational company in Dubai who is interested in employing me for a minimum period of 15 months as a Materials Engineer on a RTA roads project. There are further opportunities at this company for further projects when the 1st is complete.
> 
> I am a 34 year old South African with 12 years experience as a materials engineer. I have a wife & 3 kids (12, 7 & 3) who will be joining me if I decide to take up the offer.
> 
> I am uncertain of what to expect in terms of package. I have discussed with the project director that I would be bringing my family across with me. He mentioned a package would be offered which includes housing, schooling, etc.
> 
> I am expecting an offer within the next week or two, but am clueless as to what would be an acceptable package for my qualification and experience.


Is it reasonable to expect a total package of 45000 AED per month?


----------



## zatapa

45000 sounds like a good package but school costs are such that it may not even be enough. You should assume aed 130-150k for three kids alone. Then you will need aed 180k for housing (minimum for three bedrooms plus guest room which is what we have) and then aed 25k for a car, aed 20k for school buses, uniforms etc and aed 12-15k dewa bills. Oh, and then food and clothing. It is challenging but 45k would be required i think. Alles sal goed kom!


----------



## vantage

marco79 said:


> Is it reasonable to expect a total package of 45000 AED per month?


i think you'd need to be a bit more specific about what a Materials Engineer is...

if this is to end up a 15 month contract, do you want to relocate your full family, and the inherent upheaval in schooling for one school year?

Let's say you get a package that stacks up, you also have to recognise the costs of relocating, and going home again, which are significant costs at either end of the posting. Money aside, sorting out housing and schooling is a massive headache, particularly for 3 kids. is it worth the pain for one school year?

for me, with a family, a 15 month posting is too short to make it worthwhile, and perhaps too long to be apart from them.

That said, you could live cheaply, and fly home regularly...


----------



## zatapa

Oh, hadn't spotted the 15 months period yet. That is too short. The first year usually allows zero to little savings as the set up costs are high. Three years is minimum for me.


----------



## marco79

vantage said:


> i think you'd need to be a bit more specific about what a Materials Engineer is...
> 
> if this is to end up a 15 month contract, do you want to relocate your full family, and the inherent upheaval in schooling for one school year?
> 
> Let's say you get a package that stacks up, you also have to recognise the costs of relocating, and going home again, which are significant costs at either end of the posting. Money aside, sorting out housing and schooling is a massive headache, particularly for 3 kids. is it worth the pain for one school year?
> 
> for me, with a family, a 15 month posting is too short to make it worthwhile, and perhaps too long to be apart from them.
> 
> That said, you could live cheaply, and fly home regularly...


The employer indicated the potential for a longer duration.

I have been out of town for a period of 10 months last year and my family don't want to see me once a month anymore.


----------



## vantage

marco79 said:


> The employer indicated the potential for a longer duration.
> 
> I have been out of town for a period of 10 months last year and my family don't want to see me once a month anymore.


in which case, you really need to look at the feasibility of it being longer than 15 months, particulary as a result of the school's upheaval.
is the Employer saying this to get you on the hook?
aer you employable here after this contract finishes, etc...


----------



## marco79

vantage said:


> in which case, you really need to look at the feasibility of it being longer than 15 months, particulary as a result of the school's upheaval.
> is the Employer saying this to get you on the hook?
> aer you employable here after this contract finishes, etc...


I have been recommended for this position from one of the technical directors of this company here in South Africa. This is a large company with major projects starting later this year in Dubai and Abu Dhabi. 

I am a civil and materials engineer mainly focusing in roads.


----------



## kartnam

Dear All,

I've been offered an salary of about 10,000 AED per month at Dubai. Would it be sufficient for a decent living with family (3 members) ?

I'm from India. Family includes a school going son (7 years). Currently, i'm negotiating with the employer on the offer. I've been offered with Family visa. There is no accommodation or transport provided. Please advise me what are the other items as a part of the package that I need to be aware of (such as Medical Insurance, paid leave, etc.?) 

Reading through many of the blogs, i'm concerned if 10,000 AED/month would be sufficient for a decent living at Dubai ? I have about 12 years exp and drawing a salary of approx. 5,000 AED/month equivalent at India.


----------



## Rose1929

*My Job Offer*

Hello All

I have been offered a job in Abu Dhabi and the offer I have been given is as follows per month.

Salary: 17,500 AED
Housing Allowance: 6,933 AED
General Allowance: 1,000 AED
Travel Allowance: 1,345 AED

The first 3 month accommodation the company will provide after that on my own to sort. I am going over on my own so a 1 bedroom apartment would do me fine.


----------



## Guest

For those who keep asking about salaries, use these guides:

Download our 2014 Middle East Salary Guide | Robert Half

Hays UAE Salary Guide 2013 / 2014

Morgan McKinley Salary Survey Market Insights | UAE 2014

Download Robert Walters Salary Survey


----------



## Sunder

Hello Rose1929, Abu Dhabi is expensive than Dubai....Accommodation is very very expensive...1Bedroom will be close to 80-100K AED per year....


----------



## Sunder

Hello Kartnam, 10K AED is very less... Please dont even think of coming here..as you have a family, you would be needing 1bedroom which in minimum will cost you around 60K AED per year, the kids school fees is also too high, plus DEWA bill of approx 500AED per month, groceries for family of 3 is around 1000 AED per month..dining out is around 70-100 Dhs(Dinner)... so you would hardly save anything...Better to be in India itself !!!


----------



## spiritfish

*Job*

Hello all.
got offered a job in UAE. As follows.
Base: 29,000 Dirhams PM
Allowance: 44,000 dirhams PM
Medical insurance provided.
end of service benefit also provided.
car provided.

We are a small family. Me and my wife and one child (Grade 9). We wish to live a normal lifestyle ( no luxurious) simple lifestyle in a normal 2 bedroom flat in Dubai. I want my son to study in an excellent school. What would be our monthly expenditures? We eat out ocasionally. No drinking etc. What do you think?


----------



## Sunder

Spiritfish...Congratulations !!! Normal lifestyle will be 1500 AED per month groceries, 2BHK will depend on the area, Karama and Mankhool will be around 90-100K AED per year ( may be more) and areas like Nahda, Qusais will be 70-80K per year, Add to it the DEWA bill of Approx 800 per month. Eating out once in a week will cost you 100 Dhs. School is costly, I dunno the exact amount but it can be in tune of 30-40K AED per year. You will be able to save well, keep in mind about the 5% commission that most of the brokers take and 5% deposit when you take a house. Plus Driving license will be around 6000AED (40 classes) and thereafter 1000 AED if you dont get in the first time. Thank You.


----------



## spiritfish

Sunder said:


> Spiritfish...Congratulations !!! Normal lifestyle will be 1500 AED per month groceries, 2BHK will depend on the area, Karama and Mankhool will be around 90-100K AED per year ( may be more) and areas like Nahda, Qusais will be 70-80K per year, Add to it the DEWA bill of Approx 800 per month. Eating out once in a week will cost you 100 Dhs. School is costly, I dunno the exact amount but it can be in tune of 30-40K AED per year. You will be able to save well, keep in mind about the 5% commission that most of the brokers take and 5% deposit when you take a house. Plus Driving license will be around 6000AED (40 classes) and thereafter 1000 AED if you dont get in the first time. Thank You.


Thank you for the valuable advice. Really appreciate it


----------



## diba_perfect

spiritfish said:


> Hello all.
> got offered a job in UAE. As follows.
> Base: 29,000 Dirhams PM
> Allowance: 44,000 dirhams PM
> Medical insurance provided.
> end of service benefit also provided.
> car provided.


This's phenomenal compared to most other offers being discussed here. 

Congrats!


----------



## zatapa

kartnam said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I've been offered an salary of about 10,000 AED per month at Dubai. Would it be sufficient for a decent living with family (3 members) ?
> 
> I'm from India. Family includes a school going son (7 years). Currently, i'm negotiating with the employer on the offer. I've been offered with Family visa. There is no accommodation or transport provided. Please advise me what are the other items as a part of the package that I need to be aware of (such as Medical Insurance, paid leave, etc.?)
> 
> Reading through many of the blogs, i'm concerned if 10,000 AED/month would be sufficient for a decent living at Dubai ? I have about 12 years exp and drawing a salary of approx. 5,000 AED/month equivalent at India.


It is possible as there are many Indians living on similar salaries. Most are living in sharjah or close to sharjah and have 1 br apartments which i think go for 45k/yr. Schools are plentiful in the area, mostly Indian schools and they are half the price of international schools.

It is important that there is room for financial growth, because otherwise your situation may become worse every year as costs here rise quite a lot every year.


----------



## FourAgreements

*job offer for IT manager in Dubai*

Hello all,

My husband received an offer from an IT company in Dubai. The position is for a Director managing a group of approx. 20 business system analysts.

Remuneration
* Monthly salary of AED 38000, broken down as:
Basic salary: AED 19000
Housing Allowance: AED 15200 
Transportation Allowance: AED 3800

also entitled to:
* family medical coverage 
* yearly return ticket allowance of AED 6500 each to home country (Canada).
* monthly mobile allowance of AED 700.

*30 paid working days of holiday per annum, in addition to public holidays
*entitled to the following as well:

1. Residence permit – related expenses for you and your family
2. One – way ticket for you and your family upon relocation
3. 1 month single hotel accommodation


Here's our situation: my husband has approx. 14 yrs exp. in his field - this would be his first management position. His current salary ranges from $125-140,000 CDN, depending on contracts and vacations. We don't have, and WON'T have any children, so they will not need to pay for any schooling (and they know this).

We are mid-forties, own a piece of our home along with the bank, have vehicles that are paid for, and can afford occasional entertainment, annual vacations and organic food. But we are feeling the burden of heavy taxation, looming retirement and too cold winters. We also are not happy where we are living, had already listed our house for sale and were planning on moving back to Toronto and to condo living.

(I do work, but only make about a third of his income. We are not sure whether I will look for work once there.)

I have been combing this thread for the last two weeks in preparation, and have printed out a few 'similar' offers for him to compare. But the company sent him the offer during his return flight from Dubai and are now asking for a response within the next 7 hours! (He just landed a few hours ago.)

Does anyone know how this works? Are they just asking for a YES or NO, and then will proceed with negotiations?

We would GREATLY appreciate any input/suggestions from you. Thank you in advance!


----------



## vantage

you earn approx 50,000 AED / PM in Canada (hubby + you)
you have been offered 76,700 AED / PM + flights

this number increases if you work too.

Depending on how lavish a lifestyle you have, you should be able to easily put away 35,000 / PM in savings ($125,000 CAN / annum)

One big question is whether you can get your current home rented to cover your mortgage costs, and leave you in a neutral or positive position, then it's all good.

If this is the first offer, might be worth a bit of a push for a little extra?
If there have already been negotiations, it might be final offer.

At this level, it would appear they want him for the job, so you may want to try and push it a bit?

I'd be washing down the last bit of gristle with a fine Chianti just now, having bitten their hand off, personally!



Colibriink said:


> Hello all,
> 
> My husband received an offer from an IT company in Dubai. The position is for a Director managing a group of approx. 20 business system analysts.
> 
> Remuneration
> * Monthly salary of AED 38000, broken down as:
> Basic salary: AED 19000
> Housing Allowance: AED 15200
> Transportation Allowance: AED 3800
> 
> also entitled to:
> * family medical coverage
> * yearly return ticket allowance of AED 6500 each to home country (Canada).
> * monthly mobile allowance of AED 700.
> 
> *30 paid working days of holiday per annum, in addition to public holidays
> *entitled to the following as well:
> 
> 1. Residence permit – related expenses for you and your family
> 2. One – way ticket for you and your family upon relocation
> 3. 1 month single hotel accommodation
> 
> 
> Here's our situation: my husband has approx. 14 yrs exp. in his field - this would be his first management position. His current salary ranges from $125-140,000 CDN, depending on contracts and vacations. We don't have, and WON'T have any children, so they will not need to pay for any schooling (and they know this).
> 
> We are mid-forties, own a piece of our home along with the bank, have vehicles that are paid for, and can afford occasional entertainment, annual vacations and organic food. But we are feeling the burden of heavy taxation, looming retirement and too cold winters. We also are not happy where we are living, had already listed our house for sale and were planning on moving back to Toronto and to condo living.
> 
> (I do work, but only make about a third of his income. We are not sure whether I will look for work once there.)
> 
> I have been combing this thread for the last two weeks in preparation, and have printed out a few 'similar' offers for him to compare. But the company sent him the offer during his return flight from Dubai and are now asking for a response within the next 7 hours! (He just landed a few hours ago.)
> 
> Does anyone know how this works? Are they just asking for a YES or NO, and then will proceed with negotiations?
> 
> We would GREATLY appreciate any input/suggestions from you. Thank you in advance!


----------



## QOFE

Isn't it a total salary of 38,000 AED per month? The base is only 19,000 AED?



vantage said:


> you earn approx 50,000 AED / PM in Canada (hubby + you)
> you have been offered 76,700 AED / PM + flights
> 
> this number increases if you work too.
> 
> Depending on how lavish a lifestyle you have, you should be able to easily put away 35,000 / PM in savings ($125,000 CAN / annum)
> 
> One big question is whether you can get your current home rented to cover your mortgage costs, and leave you in a neutral or positive position, then it's all good.
> 
> If this is the first offer, might be worth a bit of a push for a little extra?
> If there have already been negotiations, it might be final offer.
> 
> At this level, it would appear they want him for the job, so you may want to try and push it a bit?
> 
> I'd be washing down the last bit of gristle with a fine Chianti just now, having bitten their hand off, personally!


----------



## vantage

QOFE said:


> Isn't it a total salary of 38,000 AED per month? The base is only 19,000 AED?


yes, you're right.
i screwed up!


----------



## spiritfish

*2 BR apartement*

What is the approximate rent of 2 bedroom furnished apartment in abu dhabi in locations which are not too posh and is just a good area


----------



## rsinner

spiritfish said:


> What is the approximate rent of 2 bedroom furnished apartment in abu dhabi in locations which are not too posh and is just a good area


why dont you check out dubizzle.com
I don't know about furnished, but unfurnished comes in all sorts of price ranges. From c. 50K to 200K AED per annum.


----------



## FourAgreements

Vantage, thank you for your reply (even with the error in the offered amount, corrected in the next post!). Your replies in this thread are on the list I've taken notice of as you provide a lot of information, and I do appreciate it.

In the rush to respond last evening we had forgotten to convert what we earn here into AED, and that is VERY helpful.

In the meantime, my husband replied and asked for:
* minor increase in transportation allowance
* major increase in return ticket allowance (6500 AED buys roughly a one-way economy ticket to Toronto at today's prices on Emirates)
* one-time shipping allowance of 40000 AED (I thought this was fair as we are not asking for schooling for children.)

They said NO to EVERYTHING! They reiterated that the 38000 will be paid lump-sum, Dubai is a tax-free zone, and that real estate agents will often take 3, 4, or 6 cheques as opposed to only 1 or 2.

This means we will be responsible for all initial costs. We also live comfortably, not lavishly. We are mostly interested in our ability to save money for the future. Fortunately for both of us, I actually dislike shopping.

Our house is currently for sale, and that will help to offset costs. The reality of our current incomes is that my husband can be unemployed for 1-2 months of the year in between contracts, so this can lower his earning potential here, but rarely to less than $100K, and we are both self-employed.

We will sit down this evening after work and do some more math.






vantage said:


> you earn approx 50,000 AED / PM in Canada (hubby + you)
> you have been offered 76,700 AED / PM + flights
> 
> this number increases if you work too.
> 
> Depending on how lavish a lifestyle you have, you should be able to easily put away 35,000 / PM in savings ($125,000 CAN / annum)
> 
> One big question is whether you can get your current home rented to cover your mortgage costs, and leave you in a neutral or positive position, then it's all good.
> 
> If this is the first offer, might be worth a bit of a push for a little extra?
> If there have already been negotiations, it might be final offer.
> 
> At this level, it would appear they want him for the job, so you may want to try and push it a bit?
> 
> I'd be washing down the last bit of gristle with a fine Chianti just now, having bitten their hand off, personally!


----------



## FourAgreements

I forgot to add, he had also asked them to cover the hotel costs for the 3 month probation period. Again, answer was NO. 1 month only.


----------



## TallyHo

What is your gut instinct telling you?

What kind of company is it? Is it a major multinational with offices in Dubai? Or a locally based, locally owned company? What are the other senior directors like? Are they westerners or Arabs? 

To be frank, if a company wanted to recruit me from overseas and demanded a response in seven hours and said no to every reasonable request (such as a shipping allowance), it tells me a lot about the company's management style. 

Some of the things they told you is also ignorant. Villas are now almost always 1-2 cheques, although you may still find an apartment for four cheques. 6 cheques are nonexistent these days. 

The salary your husband was offered is a decent salary but it's not an improvement over what he already makes. The real savings will come in not paying taxes. But you must remember that what you pay in taxes includes contribution to your pension plans, which you won't get out here. There's a lot of hidden benefits to your taxes that you have to pay for out of pocket in the UAE or compensate through additional savings. 

Moving to Dubai is almost always an investment upfront if you don't get your housing, transportation and shipping paid for by the company. It's commonly stated that you never save money in your first year, it's only in the second year that you start putting away savings. 

But I would be more focussed on what kind of company it is. There are too many cowboy outfits in Dubai and it could be a bad career move to risk what you have in Canada for an unpredictable environment in Dubai. 





Colibriink said:


> I forgot to add, he had also asked them to cover the hotel costs for the 3 month probation period. Again, answer was NO. 1 month only.


----------



## Shoel

Dear sir,


Please some people request UAE government to reopen visa for Bangladeshi, are there any possibilities to get UAE visa for Bangladeshi nations please? 

Thanks


----------



## Stevesolar

Colibriink said:


> I forgot to add, he had also asked them to cover the hotel costs for the 3 month probation period. Again, answer was NO. 1 month only.


Hi,
Some alarm bells should be ringing!
If the company will only pay hotel for 1st month - how will you be able to commit to a 1 year lease (with post dated cheques) - if your husband is still on probation?
The company should either cover the housing during probation - plus a few weeks crossover, once job is confirmed OR get them to pay the landlord directly after 1st month.
If they wont do either of the above - then you are leaving yourselves very open to problems, if the job does not work out.
If he will be working in a senior role and they are prepared to recruit from overseas - then they need to factor in these hiring costs.
The salary they are offering is also very average for a senior role in IT - should ideally be around 10,000 AED per month more than they are offering.
I would be cautious in moving here - on the terms you have listed.
Best of luck.
Steve


----------



## rsinner

Stevesolar said:


> The company should either cover the housing during probation - plus a few weeks crossover, once job is confirmed OR get them to pay the landlord directly after 1st month.


Only one month acco but the company having a longer probation period is VERY common in UAE. Even for very highly paid jobs and for a wide range of companies.
The offer sounds in the ballpark for an IT position (or slightly towards the lower end). But what company expects an answer in 7 hours? If they are not offering other benefits then probably they are constrained by budget for the position?


----------



## zulkfal

Hello all,
New to the forum and liked the guidance provided by active members. 

I am currently evaluating an opportunity in Investment Banking with a multinational in Dubai. The package is around 38,000 per month (29,500 base+8,000 housing+1,000 travel) with full medical coverage and performance bonus (0-100% of base). Relocation costs paid by firm with one month stay in hotel. 

I work in finance and have 4-5 years of experience and currently making a base of CA $80,000 (bonus usually 10%-15%). 

We are a small family of 3, daughter to start school by next year.

Can someone please evaluate this package in term of living costs, saving etc. We usually fit our lifestyle into our budget. 

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## FourAgreements

You are correct - thank you for catching that! 



QOFE said:


> Isn't it a total salary of 38,000 AED per month? The base is only 19,000 AED?


----------



## rsinner

zulkfal said:


> We are a small family of 3, daughter to start school by next year.
> Can someone please evaluate this package in term of living costs, saving etc. We usually fit our lifestyle into our budget.


Costs - you will be fine. You should look at the previous pages to get an idea of the living costs. Worth asking the employer if they also cover schooling fees.



zulkfal said:


> I am currently evaluating an opportunity in Investment Banking with a multinational in Dubai. The package is around 38,000 per month (29,500 base+8,000 housing+1,000 travel) with full medical coverage and performance bonus (0-100% of base).


when you say "multinational" I hope you mean a proper US or European investment bank. Too many "boutiques" have tried their hand here and folded up. Even the bigger I banks have suffered, but with them at least there is the possibility to move to a different geography rather than getting laid off. In terms of pay, the number seems to be in the right ballpark for an Associate. In any case the bonus is supposed to be the real lucrative piece (and I hope its in cash, not stocks that vest over multiple years). Also, is the "100% of base" limit on the bonus imposed by the employer? Sounds weird for an I bank.


----------



## vantage

rsinner said:


> Also, is the "100% of base" limit on the bonus imposed by the employer? Sounds weird for an I bank.


yes, doesn't sound nearly irrational, greedy or unsustainable enough for an I bank!

you should ask for the bouns to be phrased as "to 3x the value of money that you can swim through in sixty seconds in a 50m swimming pool"


----------



## zulkfal

rsinner said:


> Costs - you will be fine. You should look at the previous pages to get an idea of the living costs. Worth asking the employer if they also cover schooling fees.
> 
> 
> 
> when you say "multinational" I hope you mean a proper US or European investment bank. Too many "boutiques" have tried their hand here and folded up. Even the bigger I banks have suffered, but with them at least there is the possibility to move to a different geography rather than getting laid off. In terms of pay, the number seems to be in the right ballpark for an Associate. In any case the bonus is supposed to be the real lucrative piece (and I hope its in cash, not stocks that vest over multiple years). Also, is the "100% of base" limit on the bonus imposed by the employer? Sounds weird for an I bank.


Thanks for the info. Yes, it is a UK bank. You are also right on bonus range, there is no max cap, last year associate bonuses avg to 100% of base.


----------



## vantage

zulkfal said:


> Thanks for the info. Yes, it is a UK bank. You are also right on bonus range, there is no max cap, last year associate bonuses avg to 100% of base.


Good stuff!
Will no doubt continue to encourage them to royally **** up the worlds finances again!


----------



## FourAgreements

*Thank you*

TallyHo, a sincere thank you for the input. We spent hours last evening going over it, and went back and forth, back and forth, etc... until I finally gave up and went to bed. He finally made a decision; this is, after all, about his career. And we are going to do it .

I will write a post shortly outlining how we came to our decision, in case it may help the next person that comes along. This forum, and especially this thread were very helpful to us.

So again, a huge thanks to all who contribute their time and thoughts.




TallyHo said:


> What is your gut instinct telling you?
> 
> What kind of company is it? Is it a major multinational with offices in Dubai? Or a locally based, locally owned company? What are the other senior directors like? Are they westerners or Arabs?
> 
> To be frank, if a company wanted to recruit me from overseas and demanded a response in seven hours and said no to every reasonable request (such as a shipping allowance), it tells me a lot about the company's management style.
> 
> Some of the things they told you is also ignorant. Villas are now almost always 1-2 cheques, although you may still find an apartment for four cheques. 6 cheques are nonexistent these days.
> 
> The salary your husband was offered is a decent salary but it's not an improvement over what he already makes. The real savings will come in not paying taxes. But you must remember that what you pay in taxes includes contribution to your pension plans, which you won't get out here. There's a lot of hidden benefits to your taxes that you have to pay for out of pocket in the UAE or compensate through additional savings.
> 
> Moving to Dubai is almost always an investment upfront if you don't get your housing, transportation and shipping paid for by the company. It's commonly stated that you never save money in your first year, it's only in the second year that you start putting away savings.
> 
> But I would be more focussed on what kind of company it is. There are too many cowboy outfits in Dubai and it could be a bad career move to risk what you have in Canada for an unpredictable environment in Dubai.


----------



## FourAgreements

*Thanks for the input*

Hi Steve,

Thank you - I appreciate your input, and I had my husband go through each of the posts that related to my query. We have decided to do it, but will take certain steps to ensure we leave ourselves open to as few problems as possible.

We do have friends in Abu Dhabi that he will likely stay with after his paid one month at the hotel is up, and we will not commit to a lease until his 3 month probation has passed. (I don't foresee this being a problem, as we don't have children to get into schools, but if someone has a different opinion I'm always open to hearing them!)

It is risky, but we've looked at it from many angles and have decided we will try. 





Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Some alarm bells should be ringing!
> If the company will only pay hotel for 1st month - how will you be able to commit to a 1 year lease (with post dated cheques) - if your husband is still on probation?
> The company should either cover the housing during probation - plus a few weeks crossover, once job is confirmed OR get them to pay the landlord directly after 1st month.
> If they wont do either of the above - then you are leaving yourselves very open to problems, if the job does not work out.
> If he will be working in a senior role and they are prepared to recruit from overseas - then they need to factor in these hiring costs.
> The salary they are offering is also very average for a senior role in IT - should ideally be around 10,000 AED per month more than they are offering.
> I would be cautious in moving here - on the terms you have listed.
> Best of luck.
> Steve


----------



## FourAgreements

*Good points!*

Thank you for highlighting that - I had seen that a few times in the many offers I read through in this thread, trying to do my due diligence. But then seeing it in his own offer made it a little worrisome!



rsinner said:


> Only one month acco but the company having a longer probation period is VERY common in UAE. Even for very highly paid jobs and for a wide range of companies.



Yeah, there was definitely pressure to respond, and the 8-hour time difference didn't help. I can only imagine that if he were to say no, they would have been immediately offering it to the other candidate? (He had been told he was short-listed to two, and then they flew him over for final interview.)



rsinner said:


> But what company expects an answer in 7 hours? If they are not offering other benefits then probably they are constrained by budget for the position?


----------



## newnewguy

Hi,

I'm 26 years old, single, have a BComm in Accounting, 4 years in yield management & analytics for transportation. I received an offer for a similar role in Dubai with the following details:
Basic Salary: AED15,000 PM
House: AED 8,600 PM
Also includes: full medical insurance, 41 vacation days, 1 annual leave ticket, relocation expenses, 1 month in hotel for initial move and possibility of 3% bonus annually. 

I live modestly, eat out twice a week, socially drink once every three weeks and would likely take one large vacation per year (Thailand). 

Is this liveable? Would there be opportunity to save? 

Thank you


----------



## Sunder

newnew guy...Congratulations !!! Cost of living is very high in here, just a snapshot,
Annual rent will be approx 90-100K AED for 1Bedroom in downtown(wherein most Europeans live) u can also live in a studio, eating out twice a week will cost you around 200AED and drinking with friends if you are paying will be around 500-600 AED (beer and drinks are costly here), DEWA bills will be in range of 600-700 AED permonth, so you would be saving around 10-12K permonth, if u dont over spurge... calculate the same in your own currency and chalk out plans for visit to Thailand or elsewhere. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Zeeshan08

newnewguy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm 26 years old, single, have a BComm in Accounting, 4 years in yield management & analytics for transportation. I received an offer for a similar role in Dubai with the following details:
> Basic Salary: AED15,000 PM
> House: AED 8,600 PM
> Also includes: full medical insurance, 41 vacation days, 1 annual leave ticket, relocation expenses, 1 month in hotel for initial move and possibility of 3% bonus annually.
> 
> I live modestly, eat out twice a week, socially drink once every three weeks and would likely take one large vacation per year (Thailand).
> 
> Is this liveable? Would there be opportunity to save?
> 
> Thank you


Is definitely livable, and you can save. 8600 PM housing gives you the flexibility of having a place up to 103k per year. Meaning if you are single and not necessarily looking for extra space you can get a very nice 1 Bedroom in Marina or Downtown. 

Living modestly and eating out twice a week (150 AED for a nice meal for one person, so 1200 PM), socially drinking lets say twice a month (let's say 500 AED each night out, so 1000 AED per month max), grocery (one person, I can't imagine more than 1000 AED per month), Fuel (varies), Car (varies), DEWA (500 winter, 1K summer), I mean if it were me, I would say even with a LITTLE splurge now and then you can save 8K AED per month. A "big" vacation as you say, shouldn't run you more than 10K-15K AED depending how luxurious you plan to make it. So all in all I think you can put 80K in the bank every year...or about $24,000 CAD


----------



## FourAgreements

*Some of our deciding factors*



Colibriink said:


> I will write a post shortly outlining how we came to our decision, in case it may help the next person that comes along. This forum, and especially this thread were very helpful to us.


As I said I would, here is a list of a few of the factors we considered as we tried to decide whether this would be a good move for us - or not, because some here had expressed concern about my husband’s offer. This was a big decision for us; we don't make rash decisions and can tend to overthink things. In case you missed it above, my husband accepted the offer.

I offer this as a glimpse of where we are in our lives right now and to show why this works for us, in case it may help others in their decision-making process. There were so many considerations – it really helped me to put it all on paper; not just the math/financials, but all of the below. (We are in our mid-forties. If you're 25ish and have few cares in the world most of this will probably not apply to you.)


This was shaping up to be a year of transition for us:

* Our house was already for sale - we are not happy where we are living and were planning on moving anyway – just that now it’s Dubai instead of Toronto.
* We were already planning to sell our vehicles.
* We have both reached a crossroads in our careers.


Financial/professional considerations:

* We have both reached a crossroads in our careers. He will move into management, and I am taking the summer off to decide whether I want to continue doing what I do and to explore other options.
* We are both independent contractors, and leaving will not jeopardize our positions at a company. (Along the same line, we will not be losing out on medical/health benefits, paid vacations or seniority, because we don’t have any!) 
* Again, because we are contractors and there is lots of demand in our fields, if it doesn’t work out it should not be difficult to come back and find work.
* We actually consider the package to be quite good. It is substantially more than he’s making now (due to some periods of unemployment between contracts), it’s tax-free, and he will be entitled to six paid weeks’ vacation per year. Way more than he gets now which is zero.
* The company does not appear to be a ‘cowboy outfit’. It does a lot of work for the government in a highly regulated sector.


To mitigate our risks:

* We have friends in Abu Dhabi that we can stay with temporarily – this means my husband will not have to pay for a hotel for the 2nd / 3rd months of his probation, he will just have to commute for a while.
* We will put our belongings in storage here until a few months have passed. (If he doesn’t get canned, if we can both tolerate the heat and notoriously crazy drivers, then we will decide whether to sell off and/or ship our stuff.)


Other factors:

* We have neither children nor aging parents to care for.
* We like the heat (how much, we’re not sure).
* We need a break from Canadian winters.
* We need a break from the Canadian tax burden.
* We are not heavy drinkers so we will not waste our savings on alcohol or partying.
* We don't enjoy shopping as a hobby and are not in danger of overspending.
* We’ve been tossing around the idea of Dubai for the last couple of years.
* We’ve been discussing retirement outside of Canada for the last couple of years, and would like to fast-track that if possible.
* Opportunities for travel.
* It will only get harder, not easier, to make a move like this as we get older.
* You never know until you try!


----------



## Sunder

All the best Colibriink... Give it a shot... its worth trying !!!


----------



## Amtmann

newnewguy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm 26 years old, single, have a BComm in Accounting, 4 years in yield management & analytics for transportation. I received an offer for a similar role in Dubai with the following details:
> Basic Salary: AED15,000 PM
> House: AED 8,600 PM
> Also includes: full medical insurance, 41 vacation days, 1 annual leave ticket, relocation expenses, 1 month in hotel for initial move and possibility of 3% bonus annually.
> 
> I live modestly, eat out twice a week, socially drink once every three weeks and would likely take one large vacation per year (Thailand).
> 
> Is this liveable? Would there be opportunity to save?
> 
> Thank you


Yes it's extremely livable. I was on something similar last year and easily saved 50% of what I earned. You don't have to get an expensive apartment in one of the trendy areas and if saving is your aim, definitely stay away from the Marina and places like it. 1-bedroom apartments are available for ca. 50k - 60k in places like Silicon Oasis. Get a small car for yourself (40k), don't go nuts on buying things you might not actually need like a lot of expats do, and you can save big time.
I always laugh when I hear how expensive Dubai is supposed to be -- compared to some north European countries, much of life's necessities are very inexpensive. If you have kids, then granted, it can be a different story.


----------



## mrbangk

Hi Everyone, 

My background is very similar to newnewguy, I am 30yrs old, single, I am from Australia and currently running my own art business and I have received an offer to work with a gallery as a sales consultant based in Dubai with travel through the UAE and the Middle Eastern Region. Unfortunately there is restrictions in the contract that states I cannot work with my own business even after work hours.

Details are: 

Base Salary: 9,000AED p.m
Accommodation: 3,000AED p.m
Travel: 2,000AED p.m

Plus: Visa Costs, One flight home per year, 30 days annual leave, medical insurance, laptop, phone.

I have a sister who lives in company accommodation and I can stay with her for one month only then I will have to find my own accommodation in Al Sufouh.

Much the same I like to have a social life, eat out a couple of times, few drinks here and there and also would like to save as well.

Unfortunately there is no relocation package from australia, monthly accommodation to get on my feet etc.

Is it a worth while offer to consider?

Thank you all in advance.


----------



## rsinner

mrbangk said:


> HI am 30yrs old, single,
> Base Salary: 9,000AED p.m
> Accommodation: 3,000AED p.m
> Travel: 2,000AED p.m
> 
> Plus: Visa Costs, One flight home per year, 30 days annual leave, medical insurance, laptop, phone.


Its low, but doable. Probably will need to find a shared apartment or a studio in a not so fancy location depending on your place of work. In any case, if your sister lives here she can give a fairly good idea of everything.
Most important question is - how does it compare to your current situation ?


----------



## mrbangk

rsinner said:


> Its low, but doable. Probably will need to find a shared apartment or a studio in a not so fancy location depending on your place of work. In any case, if your sister lives here she can give a fairly good idea of everything.
> Most important question is - how does it compare to your current situation ?


Hi Rsinner, thank you for response.

Based on the reading through this thread I thought it was quite low as well especially considering no relocation allowance, accommodation support for a month +, flight cost to dubai to begin role etc.

My current situation is good, some months I would make more than the package on offer, other months I would make less as it is my own business and income fluctuates. I am currently renting with a friend and have a work vehicle on a commercial lease which would have to be sold etc prior to the move so there is a lot to think about.


----------



## Sunder

mrbangk said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My background is very similar to newnewguy, I am 30yrs old, single, I am from Australia and currently running my own art business and I have received an offer to work with a gallery as a sales consultant based in Dubai with travel through the UAE and the Middle Eastern Region. Unfortunately there is restrictions in the contract that states I cannot work with my own business even after work hours.
> 
> Details are:
> 
> Base Salary: 9,000AED p.m
> Accommodation: 3,000AED p.m
> Travel: 2,000AED p.m
> 
> Plus: Visa Costs, One flight home per year, 30 days annual leave, medical insurance, laptop, phone.
> 
> I have a sister who lives in company accommodation and I can stay with her for one month only then I will have to find my own accommodation in Al Sufouh.
> 
> Much the same I like to have a social life, eat out a couple of times, few drinks here and there and also would like to save as well.
> 
> Unfortunately there is no relocation package from australia, monthly accommodation to get on my feet etc.
> 
> Is it a worth while offer to consider?
> 
> Thank you all in advance.


Hello mrbangk, The offer is quite low, You would be needing a car ( ask the co whether they will provide the same), plus who is going to pay the mobile bills ? In total you would be getting 14K and if you live a simple life then your expenses would be in tune of 5000-6000K per month, so you would be saving around 7000 Dhs per month that would be in tune of AUD$ 2000, if you are saving the same per month then dont think of coming here....


----------



## vantage

mrbangk said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My background is very similar to newnewguy, I am 30yrs old, single, I am from Australia and currently running my own art business and I have received an offer to work with a gallery as a sales consultant based in Dubai with travel through the UAE and the Middle Eastern Region. Unfortunately there is restrictions in the contract that states I cannot work with my own business even after work hours.
> 
> Details are:
> 
> Base Salary: 9,000AED p.m
> Accommodation: 3,000AED p.m
> Travel: 2,000AED p.m
> 
> Plus: Visa Costs, One flight home per year, 30 days annual leave, medical insurance, laptop, phone.
> 
> I have a sister who lives in company accommodation and I can stay with her for one month only then I will have to find my own accommodation in Al Sufouh.
> 
> Much the same I like to have a social life, eat out a couple of times, few drinks here and there and also would like to save as well.
> 
> Unfortunately there is no relocation package from australia, monthly accommodation to get on my feet etc.
> 
> Is it a worth while offer to consider?
> 
> Thank you all in advance.


as an art sales role, is there a commission element?


----------



## Sam_23n

Hi, I am a psychologist from London. I have a Bachelor (BSc) and Masters (MSc) degree and currently studying PhD specialising in Autism Spectrum Disorder. I was offered all inclusive salary of 6K per month. Could someone please inform me of the correct salary for Psychology services (ABA consultant) in UAE. Thanks


----------



## Tridar

Hi everyone! I have just been offered a senior charge nurse position in a government hospital in the UAE and was disappointed with the offer I received. I will be travelling from Ireland with my husband and 1 baby and I'm finding it really hard to find packages to compare it to so wondering if anyone can help?! The salary offered was 29,000 AED per month - 15,000 for salary and the rest includes all allowances (housing, education, yearly flights home etc.) no mention of relocation or furniture allowance. Thanks so much


----------



## Byja

Tridar said:


> Hi everyone! I have just been offered a senior charge nurse position in a government hospital in the UAE and was disappointed with the offer I received. I will be travelling from Ireland with my husband and 1 baby and I'm finding it really hard to find packages to compare it to so wondering if anyone can help?! The salary offered was 29,000 AED per month - 15,000 for salary and the rest includes all allowances (housing, education, yearly flights home etc.) no mention of relocation or furniture allowance. Thanks so much


Have you checked if the offer is legit? Few days ago I've done a check for someone who has been offered a high-paying job as a nurse in a (phantom) Al Khadra hospital in Abu Dhabi. Of course, turned out to be a fraud where goal is to get money for "visa processing" through another phantom company.

Just sayin'...


----------



## sm105

Tridar said:


> Hi everyone! I have just been offered a senior charge nurse position in a government hospital in the UAE and was disappointed with the offer I received. I will be travelling from Ireland with my husband and 1 baby and I'm finding it really hard to find packages to compare it to so wondering if anyone can help?! The salary offered was 29,000 AED per month - 15,000 for salary and the rest includes all allowances (housing, education, yearly flights home etc.) no mention of relocation or furniture allowance. Thanks so much


I note that you have put your location as Ras Al Khaimah. Keep in mind that rents in RAK are a fraction of those for comparable properties in Dubai. Rule of thumb is around 1/3rd. 29k all inclusive in RAK goes a very very long way!!


----------



## Sunder

Tridar said:


> Hi everyone! I have just been offered a senior charge nurse position in a government hospital in the UAE and was disappointed with the offer I received. I will be travelling from Ireland with my husband and 1 baby and I'm finding it really hard to find packages to compare it to so wondering if anyone can help?! The salary offered was 29,000 AED per month - 15,000 for salary and the rest includes all allowances (housing, education, yearly flights home etc.) no mention of relocation or furniture allowance. Thanks so much


Hi Tridar, If your location is RAK, then the offer is good, if its in Dubai, then you should be paid at least double of wht you are getting now, just an advice, just scratch off the yearly flights allowance and others like that and see wht you actually get in hand salary in a month. Hope it is well enough. Thanks in advance.


----------



## mrbangk

Sunder said:


> Hello mrbangk, The offer is quite low, You would be needing a car ( ask the co whether they will provide the same), plus who is going to pay the mobile bills ? In total you would be getting 14K and if you live a simple life then your expenses would be in tune of 5000-6000K per month, so you would be saving around 7000 Dhs per month that would be in tune of AUD$ 2000, if you are saving the same per month then dont think of coming here....


Hi Sunder, thank you. I have came to the same conclusion after breaking down the specifics of the role/contract. Yes I will need a car and that is something I will need to take into consideration if I will have to pay for a car myself or if I can get one provided.

You are right, unless I am improving on my current situation there is no point in accepting the offer.



vantage said:


> as an art sales role, is there a commission element?


Yes vantage, there is a commission element, how achievable it is doing sale business in the UAE I am unsure.


----------



## Sunder

mrbangk said:


> Hi Sunder, thank you. I have came to the same conclusion after breaking down the specifics of the role/contract. Yes I will need a car and that is something I will need to take into consideration if I will have to pay for a car myself or if I can get one provided.
> 
> You are right, unless I am improving on my current situation there is no point in accepting the offer.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes vantage, there is a commission element, how achievable it is doing sale business in the UAE I am unsure.


Hello mebangk, I am also in sales but its for refinery catalyst, which goes off well in here, you can get 20% of the basic salary... I have no idea about the art gallery stuff, so it depends in which field u r in...


----------



## mrbangk

Sunder said:


> Hello mebangk, I am also in sales but its for refinery catalyst, which goes off well in here, you can get 20% of the basic salary... I have no idea about the art gallery stuff, so it depends in which field u r in...


Hi Sunder, your role as refinery catalyst sounds another world away from an art sales consultant! How open are companies to negotiating offers/contracts?


----------



## Sunder

mrbangk said:


> Hi Sunder, your role as refinery catalyst sounds another world away from an art sales consultant! How open are companies to negotiating offers/contracts?


Hi mrbangk, Well it all depends on your experience and out of box thinking ability to sell while you are negotiating. Depends on the company as well, if its an American or European co then you can get negotitate well, if its a Middle East company then you have to try hard, either way at the end of the say you have to sell. There are many factors like cost of living, future planning, Expo 2020, marriage/kids, family, priorities back home which you can use as a tool to negotiate.. but again... if you aint saving the double amount than in Oz then dont even think about coming here.


----------



## earthworm88

Tridar said:


> Hi everyone! I have just been offered a senior charge nurse position in a government hospital in the UAE and was disappointed with the offer I received. I will be travelling from Ireland with my husband and 1 baby and I'm finding it really hard to find packages to compare it to so wondering if anyone can help?! The salary offered was 29,000 AED per month - 15,000 for salary and the rest includes all allowances (housing, education, yearly flights home etc.) no mention of relocation or furniture allowance. Thanks so much


29,000dhs a month is definitely do-able in RAK. Housing for an apartment or villa (exclude Al Hamra/Mina Al Arab) will be 40-50K for a 2-3 bedrooms. Newer development will be more expensive, so it will depend on your work location - living in the newer area (toward Dubai side) is more convenient (or you just want to be in the expat bubble) or in the older part/city center (toward Oman side) which will be much cheaper. If your husband decides to work, then you may be able to save even more. If you are going to be working in the new Sheikh Khalifa Hospital, then the newest area is more convenient i.e. Bab Al Bahr will be the best location especially once they have made the desert cross-over road into a real highway. 

As for the relocation allowance, it won't hurt to ask. Also find out specifically for how long they will pay for hotel accommodation while you sort out your housing issue (which you will need to obtain your residence visa in order to rent), so this may take some time. 

Good luck!


----------



## junaid727

HI,

I got a job offer 40k (all allowances included) in Abu Dhabi
30 working day holiday
Relocation package (hotel, visa, tickets)
8K education allowance (1 month old son)

With 8 years UK experience in banking - Is this the right package and salary ?

Regards,
J


----------



## Sunder

junaid727 said:


> HI,
> 
> I got a job offer 40k (all allowances included) in Abu Dhabi
> 30 working day holiday
> Relocation package (hotel, visa, tickets)
> 8K education allowance (1 month old son)
> 
> With 8 years UK experience in banking - Is this the right package and salary ?
> 
> Regards,
> J


Hi junaid727, Congratulations... Yes it seems to be a good package but with 8 years of UK experience you can negotiate for more. Abu Dhabi is bit expensive than Dubai. 1 bedroom will cost you around 90-100K per year inclusive of water and electricity bills, monthly groceries for family of 3 is arouns 1500-2000 AED, Education allowance is pretty low, as most of the school are costly in the range of 30-60K per annum. You might ask your employer about the house shifting cost, no. of days of hotel accomodation, and very important health insurance ( which I think is mandatory for Abu Dhabi Emirate). So do your calculations and if you are saving the same in GBP then you should be fine in the UK itself.


----------



## junaid727

Hi,
I tried they said that's the best they can offer
They are giving one month hotel stay, paying for tickets and visa cost.
Private health insurance for all family
J


----------



## Sunder

junaid727 said:


> Hi,
> I tried they said that's the best they can offer
> They are giving one month hotel stay, paying for tickets and visa cost.
> Private health insurance for all family
> J[/QUOTE
> 
> Alrite junaid727..so here it goes... 1bedroom rent will be around 7000-9000 AED per month(includes electricity & water charges)... Monthly grocery will be around 2000 AED... eating out once in a week will be 150 AED... maid/Servant will be like 500 AED per month, TV & Internet will be 500 AED per month, check who is going to pay your mobile bills, sometimes the bills are very crazy and also ask who is gonna pay for Driving license test fees, Car will be around 100K-120K(SUV).. 60k-80k Sedan...so calculate and recalculate to see how much you are saving, coz the school fees is going to be higher for your kid.... and then come to a conclusion. All the best .


----------



## Chigu

*Family of 4*

I need so e advice. I am looking at a role in the oil and gas space, and the salary on offer is $10k usd per month, approx 37,700 aed per month. We are a family of 4, 1 kid 4 years old, and the other 18 months. We live in Toronto right now, making about 140k annually Pretax. On top of that school after the age of 4 is free here. Would it be feasible to get a 3 bedroom place, put both kids in American schools, and also have a car. No other assistance is given in Dubai? 

Thanks for your input!


----------



## canthacthis

*Automotive*

Hi all. I came to the UAE from Ireland last September 2013. I am in the motor trade and managed to secure a job in Dubai. My Trade is Vehicle Body Repairs but it pays very very low per month (starting @ 1500). The job I got is Auto Detailing. I can do it and do it quiet well as it is just an extension of what I was doing at home. I came into this company as a polisher and the asked me to be the manager. It is a brand new company open since January 2014. My starting wage as a polisher - 5000aed which I am just getting by on. Due to commitments back home 2000aed is gone out of it every month. 3000aed left and I live in Al Ain. So, two questions 
1. AM I CRAZY:roll:
2. What now should be my expected Salary as manager? 

Thanks for reading. Looking forward to some feed back on this. ray2:


----------



## Sunder

Chigu said:


> I need so e advice. I am looking at a role in the oil and gas space, and the salary on offer is $10k usd per month, approx 37,700 aed per month. We are a family of 4, 1 kid 4 years old, and the other 18 months. We live in Toronto right now, making about 140k annually Pretax. On top of that school after the age of 4 is free here. Would it be feasible to get a 3 bedroom place, put both kids in American schools, and also have a car. No other assistance is given in Dubai?
> 
> Thanks for your input!


Hello Chigu, Congratulations !! You will have the following approx expense per month.

3 Bedroom - 120-180K AED per year ( Exclusive of Water and Elex bills which will be around 1200 - 1800 AED per month)
Kids in American School - Too Costly - may be around AED 50000 per year(may be more I dont have any idea but heard about it. Only fees, buses, books, uniform is extra)
I guess you are getting a good package in Canada itself, if you dont save double than that in your home town, its better to face Candian winters rather than the Dubai Summers. Cheers !!!


----------



## Sunder

canthacthis said:


> Hi all. I came to the UAE from Ireland last September 2013. I am in the motor trade and managed to secure a job in Dubai. My Trade is Vehicle Body Repairs but it pays very very low per month (starting @ 1500). The job I got is Auto Detailing. I can do it and do it quiet well as it is just an extension of what I was doing at home. I came into this company as a polisher and the asked me to be the manager. It is a brand new company open since January 2014. My starting wage as a polisher - 5000aed which I am just getting by on. Due to commitments back home 2000aed is gone out of it every month. 3000aed left and I live in Al Ain. So, two questions
> 1. AM I CRAZY:roll:
> 2. What now should be my expected Salary as manager?
> 
> Thanks for reading. Looking forward to some feed back on this. ray2:


Well Canthacthis, I dont have any idea about cost of living in Al Ain, If you still save some 500-1000AED in 3000 AED then I think it is a good amount. Just see what is the job profile of Manager, if you work is to manage other polishers then you can expect double of your current pay.


----------



## newkidontheblock

Canthacthis

You would be nuts to take that job! its hardly 1000 euro a month, you would get more on the dole in Ireland. 
Even if you get it doubled it would hardly be worth it unless they throw in free accommodation and then its ok but only if they double the current offer


----------



## rockies

*Considering....*

Hi all 

I am considering a position (Purchasing Manager role within Media industry) of the following:
- AED 30,000 per month (incl housing / transportation allowance)
- 20% Performance Bonus
- 1 Annual Flight home for family

I would be looking at brining my wife and two kids (6 months and 3 year old) with me. Would be working in Dubai Media City so living within a relatively short commute from there would be my preference.

Taking the above into consideration what are your thought on the package.....enough to allow me save some?
Should I be negotiating for more?

Thanks


----------



## telecompro

rockies said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am considering a position (Purchasing Manager role within Media industry) of the following:
> - AED 30,000 per month (incl housing / transportation allowance)
> - 20% Performance Bonus
> - 1 Annual Flight home for family
> 
> I would be looking at brining my wife and two kids (6 months and 3 year old) with me. Would be working in Dubai Media City so living within a relatively short commute from there would be my preference.
> 
> Taking the above into consideration what are your thought on the package.....enough to allow me save some?
> Should I be negotiating for more?
> 
> Thanks


What about schooling? It is a major cost here and will eat up alot of your monthly salary. Covered medically?? I suggest you negotiate ...


----------



## Sunder

rockies said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am considering a position (Purchasing Manager role within Media industry) of the following:
> - AED 30,000 per month (incl housing / transportation allowance)
> - 20% Performance Bonus
> - 1 Annual Flight home for family
> 
> I would be looking at brining my wife and two kids (6 months and 3 year old) with me. Would be working in Dubai Media City so living within a relatively short commute from there would be my preference.
> 
> Taking the above into consideration what are your thought on the package.....enough to allow me save some?
> Should I be negotiating for more?
> 
> Thanks


Hi rockies..Congratulations !!! Please check out dubai.dubizzle.com for the apartment type which you would be needing ( living in Marina is costlier)... Plus schooling is costly here, definitely you should ask for more, you can brag that its so costly, rents are rising, blah blah stuff, In general your water and elex bills would be around 1000-1500 AED depending on your choice of house. Groceries would be around 2000AED for a family of 4, Car and fuel is cheap, so if you need a nanny then it would be around 2-3K per month. You can note down your requirements and then it would be easy to see whether you can save some good amount or not.


----------



## vantage

rockies said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am considering a position (Purchasing Manager role within Media industry) of the following:
> - AED 30,000 per month (incl housing / transportation allowance)
> - 20% Performance Bonus
> - 1 Annual Flight home for family
> 
> I would be looking at brining my wife and two kids (6 months and 3 year old) with me. Would be working in Dubai Media City so living within a relatively short commute from there would be my preference.
> 
> Taking the above into consideration what are your thought on the package.....enough to allow me save some?
> Should I be negotiating for more?
> 
> Thanks


you can do it, and it will be possible to save some initially, as you will only have one child in school soon. Once both kids are in school, it's going to hurt.
I know several families of 4 on similar packages. With prudent budgeting it's definitely doable, although any financial burdens back home will have to be taken into account.
Try for more, whether it be straight cash, or a schooling allowance. Every little helps, as they say.
EXCLUDE the bonus from any calculations. Assume you will not be getting it, and treat it as a 'bonus' if you do!
Do you have plans for your wife to work? This will make a big difference (but would have t ocover the additional child care costs involved)
To be honest, how doable it is depends on your current lifestyle in Ireland, and whether you can match it.
You might live in a small terrace in the city, or have a sprawling place in the rolling Irish countryside with 3 horses! Clearly this has to be taken into consideration!


----------



## VVD

Hi All,

I am planning to move to Dubai from India and joining the hotel / hospitality industry in the finance function. The prospective employer is one of the biggest brands and has operations in multiple countries. 

Mentioned below are the benefits given to me:-
1.	Salary – AED 5,000/- per month
2.	Monthly service charge payment – 10% of basic i.e. 500 per month
3.	Own Studio apartment accommodation (No Sharing)
4.	Annual Flight tickets (to and from home)
5.	Free Medical & Dental Cover
6.	Private Life & Accident Insurance
7.	Relocation Benefits (including flight tickets and transportation of personal belongings)
8.	End of service benefits as per UAE labour laws (gratuity etc) 
9.	Quarterly incentive scheme (based on performance)

I am a bit ambiguous about accepting this offer and might need some help from you. Is the offer good enough to sustain in Dubai? 

To give you a better perspective, I am a finance graduate, 26 years old, single and earn about 3000AED (after all taxes) per month in my current job in India. I work for a MNC bank in India as a finance analyst.


----------



## Sunder

VVD said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am planning to move to Dubai from India and joining the hotel / hospitality industry in the finance function. The prospective employer is one of the biggest brands and has operations in multiple countries.
> 
> Mentioned below are the benefits given to me:-
> 1.	Salary – AED 5,000/- per month
> 2.	Monthly service charge payment – 10% of basic i.e. 500 per month
> 3.	Own Studio apartment accommodation (No Sharing)
> 4.	Annual Flight tickets (to and from home)
> 5.	Free Medical & Dental Cover
> 6.	Private Life & Accident Insurance
> 7.	Relocation Benefits (including flight tickets and transportation of personal belongings)
> 8.	End of service benefits as per UAE labour laws (gratuity etc)
> 9.	Quarterly incentive scheme (based on performance)
> 
> I am a bit ambiguous about accepting this offer and might need some help from you. Is the offer good enough to sustain in Dubai?
> 
> To give you a better perspective, I am a finance graduate, 26 years old, single and earn about 3000AED (after all taxes) per month in my current job in India. I work for a MNC bank in India as a finance analyst.


Hello VVD, Sustaining and saving are different perceptives. You are getting accommodation which is very good, plus you are single, If you wont be eating outside your monthly groceries cost will be around 500-600Dhs.. Ask your employer who is going to pay your elec and water bills, plus driving license and car, are they providing car or you have to take, is your co will reimburse you the driving test fees as the classes cost more than your given salary. You can negotiate for for as this seems to be very less. Plus there is no increment here every year and consider your incentives as zero.


----------



## VVD

Sunder said:


> Hello VVD, Sustaining and saving are different perceptives. You are getting accommodation which is very good, plus you are single, If you wont be eating outside your monthly groceries cost will be around 500-600Dhs.. Ask your employer who is going to pay your elec and water bills, plus driving license and car, are they providing car or you have to take, is your co will reimburse you the driving test fees as the classes cost more than your given salary. You can negotiate for for as this seems to be very less. Plus there is no increment here every year and consider your incentives as zero.


Hi Sunder, 
Thanks for the reply. My primary intention of taking a job in Dubai is to save. I have already been told that the company accommodation comes along with all the utility bills paid (i.e. Electricity, water, air conditioning etc.) 

Also, since I will be working with a hotel chain, as an employee I will get flat 50% discount on their restaurants. So, may be eating out won't be very expensive. 

They wont be providing me with a car, but they will give me transportation to and from office in company vehicles. FYI... I already have a driver's license in India. I believe I can tale an international driving license from home and take it there. Will that work? 

Do you still think it is a good offer to take?


----------



## vantage

VVD said:


> Hi Sunder,
> Thanks for the reply. My primary intention of taking a job in Dubai is to save. I have already been told that the company accommodation comes along with all the utility bills paid (i.e. Electricity, water, air conditioning etc.)
> 
> Also, since I will be working with a hotel chain, as an employee I will get flat 50% discount on their restaurants. So, may be eating out won't be very expensive.
> 
> They wont be providing me with a car, but they will give me transportation to and from office in company vehicles. FYI... I already have a driver's license in India. I believe I can tale an international driving license from home and take it there. Will that work?
> 
> Do you still think it is a good offer to take?


as soon as you become a resident here, your home driving license, or International driving license becomes invalid, and you need a UAE driving License.
I think the Indian License is one that will require you to take a driving test in the UAE. Some Countries are exempt.
Not sure if you have to have lessons as well as a test - others can confirm.

50% off a hotel chain's restaurant prices is a tempting offer, but not much use if it is a high end chain, which is already ridiculousy over-priced..


----------



## Sunder

vantage said:


> as soon as you become a resident here, your home driving license, or International driving license becomes invalid, and you need a UAE driving License.
> I think the Indian License is one that will require you to take a driving test in the UAE. Some Countries are exempt.
> Not sure if you have to have lessons as well as a test - others can confirm.
> 
> 50% off a hotel chain's restaurant prices is a tempting offer, but not much use if it is a high end chain, which is already ridiculousy over-priced..


I agree with Vantage, if your are having more than 5 yrs of exp in driving in India you have to take mandatory 20 classes, less than 5 but more than 3 you have to take 30 classes, check our emirates driving institute website for the cost. Plus if you fail then 750-850 Dhs is charged again, and get ready to fail at least 3 times as license is not so easy to get here. Easting out is costly affair, even with 50% discount, per day B/F, lunch and dinner will be around 100 Dhs, so 3000 Dhs a month. Give it a tght, i dont think its gonna work in long run !!!


----------



## VVD

Hi Friends, 

I really did not expect to receive a reply so soon on this. So, thank you very much for taking time out for replying. 

To be honest, Since I will be getting company transportation to and from office, I am not too worried about owning a car there. but just for clarification, I do have a licence here that is 5 years old. 

Anyway, eating out and owning a car isn't one of my priorities. Have done that enough here  
Just wanted your opinion on the offer. Is AED5500/- per month good enough to sustain and save a bit in Dubai? what do you guys think? If not, how much should be ideal? I can try to negotiate with the employer...


----------



## Sunder

VVD said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I really did not expect to receive a reply so soon on this. So, thank you very much for taking time out for replying.
> 
> To be honest, Since I will be getting company transportation to and from office, I am not too worried about owning a car there. but just for clarification, I do have a licence here that is 5 years old.
> 
> Anyway, eating out and owning a car isn't one of my priorities. Have done that enough here
> Just wanted your opinion on the offer. Is AED5500/- per month good enough to sustain and save a bit in Dubai? what do you guys think? If not, how much should be ideal? I can try to negotiate with the employer...


Hello VVD, the thumb rule is to save atleast INR 1lakh if you are leaving your country. One of my friend is getting 6K and accomodation, food,travel and medical insurance is free for him, so he is saving the whole amount, in your case the food is to be taken care of, if I say your monthly expense is 2000 Dhs then you save 3500dhs which is INR 55-60K. Yeah and go through the labour laws applicable in UAE/Dubai, if you wanna change your employer in UAE then you can be banned for working in UAE for some time.


----------



## VVD

Sunder said:


> Hello VVD, the thumb rule is to save atleast INR 1lakh if you are leaving your country. One of my friend is getting 6K and accomodation, food,travel and medical insurance is free for him, so he is saving the whole amount, in your case the food is to be taken care of, if I say your monthly expense is 2000 Dhs then you save 3500dhs which is INR 55-60K. Yeah and go through the labour laws applicable in UAE/Dubai, if you wanna change your employer in UAE then you can be banned for working in UAE for some time.


Hi Sunder, 

Thanks. I understand your point. If I am not saving enough then it won't make any sense leaving the country for it. Although, I missed out on telling you that I will be getting meals during work hours. But even after that I will be saving close to 3500dhs only, considering that I will have to take care of some expenses back in India as well. 

I will talk to the employer and check if the pay can be negotiated better.


----------



## ak2602

Hello

I am offered 13500k dhiram per month job in dubai with medical ,insurance ,flyt tickts (Initial 1 month company accomodation ) 
Currently I work in india with around 45 K monhlty salry with 5 years of work ex.
I am single and not married .
Is this a good offer and can I save 1 lakh per month if i live in alone in 1 bedroom kitchen aparmtent or share a flat with one other person?
I have been offered a job by globaly reputed firm and office will be in World trade centre

Thanks ,
AK


----------



## ak2602

forgot to mention that though I am not married but later the offer letter mentions that they will be sponsoring 80% of the child fees in school and also house allowance will increase once I have kids.


----------



## Sunder

ak2602 said:


> Hello
> 
> I am offered 13500k dhiram per month job in dubai with medical ,insurance ,flyt tickts (Initial 1 month company accomodation )
> Currently I work in india with around 45 K monhlty salry with 5 years of work ex.
> I am single and not married .
> Is this a good offer and can I save 1 lakh per month if i live in alone in 1 bedroom kitchen aparmtent or share a flat with one other person?
> I have been offered a job by globaly reputed firm and office will be in World trade centre
> 
> Thanks ,
> AK


Hello ak2602, you can easily save 1L INR per month, its good that you are bachelor, so you can share a room with someone. you can go to dubai.dubizzle.com and can search for accomodation option. Your monthly expenditure wont be more than 3000 Dhs, you can live in Karama or mankhool and can take metro to your office in world trade centre everyday. So that would be cheap, anyways just negotiate to get some more, as here yearly increment is nil.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## ak2602

Sunder said:


> Hello ak2602, you can easily save 1L INR per month, its good that you are bachelor, so you can share a room with someone. you can go to dubai.dubizzle.com and can search for accomodation option. Your monthly expenditure wont be more than 3000 Dhs, you can live in Karama or mankhool and can take metro to your office in world trade centre everyday. So that would be cheap, anyways just negotiate to get some more, as here yearly increment is nil.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sunder.


Thanks Sunder for suggesting places to live too !However ,I have already negotitated and this was the max that i can extract from them ..
i have also heard that monthly expense wont exceed 6-7k including house rent and hope of saving till the time I am not married (2 years  )..


----------



## ak2602

Sunder said:


> Hello ak2602, you can easily save 1L INR per month, its good that you are bachelor, so you can share a room with someone. you can go to dubai.dubizzle.com and can search for accomodation option. Your monthly expenditure wont be more than 3000 Dhs, you can live in Karama or mankhool and can take metro to your office in world trade centre everyday. So that would be cheap, anyways just negotiate to get some more, as here yearly increment is nil.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sunder.


I also have one more doubt ..company will be reimbursing for relocation of my house items however currenlty I donot have any except clothes ...do you suggest that I buy matress,cot ,kitchen utesnsils etc from India and get it shipped to Dubai ..or should I direclty buy these in Dubai iteslf and save myself from all the hassle .If furnished houses are easliy available with all these stuff I donot wish to do all this .
My only point is that is it worth just because compqny is giving for relocation that I buy all the stuff in india and get it relocated.
Thanks !


----------



## Sidni

*Compare UK to UAE packages*

I have not had a specific package offer, yet, but would like to know roughly how things should compare between UK and UAE. For background info I am married with one primary school aged child.

If I apply for a specific job (professional engineer in O&G, office based) in the UK, I might expect to get £60k per annum (for example). This would include a standard package: 40 hour week, working Monday to Friday, 25 days paid holiday (plus bank holidays), private medical cover, car allowance, life assurance and employer contributions to my pension. Obviously I will pay UK income tax on my salary and benefits.

If I apply for the same job in Dubai (Sharjah to be exact, but will be living in Dubai), how should I expect the package to compare? I understand there is no personal income tax in UAE, do I just convert the UK base salary to AED (372k), the lack of income tax therefore making my take home pay greater?

I’ve also been informed that companies in the UAE (even Western companies?) don’t pay any pension contributions. Therefore should I expect the base salary to be increased above £60k (372k AED) to compensate? And by what percentage? A friend who worked in a UK bank once told me his customers who moved to Dubai doubled their base salary, so in this example should I expect (744k AED) as a base salary? Is this realistic? My suspicion is that his customer was including some element of his package within the figure for base salary.

Should I expect to work similar hours (40), but probably different days (Sunday to Thursday)? Others have told me to expect longer hours, what’s the norm? And what’s the norm for holidays? Are there bank holidays in addition?

I anticipate the company will give me some form of car allowance, accommodation allowance, medical cover, possibly school allowance? on top of the basic salary, but I don’t need to look into the specifics if these aspects just yet. However, I understand accommodation is considerably more expensive in Dubai compared to the UK and a larger accommodation allowance might be offset by a lower basic salary. Should I expect my basic salary to be lower than £60k (372 AED) due to accommodation allowances?


----------



## Danielckx

*University Teaching in Dubai*

Hello everyone, this is my first post here. Ive been reading the forum for the past couple of day and I really appreciate everyone posting their own experiences. 

Ive been appointed an Assistant Professor position in one of the public Universities in Dubai. Me and my wife are very exited about this, however, since we practically don't know much about living in Dubai, we are not sure if their package offer is good. This is what they are offering:

- 4 year contract
- Monthly Salary: 16.800 AED
- Unfurnished housing provided my the institution for the entire length of my contract
- Furniture Allowance: 30.000 AED on arrival
- They will be covering all moving expenses including air ticket for me and my wife as well as 45Kg of extra baggage.
- 6 days of hotel accommodation on arrival
- Yearly travel tickets back home
- End of Service Benefit worth 1 month salary every year
- Health care for me and wife

They are not offering me Transportation Allowance or life insurance. For now, I will be the one working while my wife gets her residence visa. Once she gets we are considering for there to complete a degree there.

So, what do you think? I have the impression that 16.8K is not good enough...


----------



## vantage

Danielckx said:


> Hello everyone, this is my first post here. Ive been reading the forum for the past couple of day and I really appreciate everyone posting their own experiences.
> 
> Ive been appointed an Assistant Professor position in one of the public Universities in Dubai. Me and my wife are very exited about this, however, since we practically don't know much about living in Dubai, we are not sure if their package offer is good. This is what they are offering:
> 
> - 4 year contract
> - Monthly Salary: 16.800 AED
> - Unfurnished housing provided my the institution for the entire length of my contract SIZE? LOCATION?
> - Furniture Allowance: 30.000 AED on arrival
> - They will be covering all moving expenses including air ticket for me and my wife as well as 45Kg of extra baggage.
> - 6 days of hotel accommodation on arrival
> - Yearly travel tickets back home
> - End of Service Benefit worth 1 month salary every year IS THIS A COMPANY END OF SERVICE BENEFIT< OR THE UAE LAW ONE? IF THE LATTER, THEN IT IS ONLY ONE MONTH PER YEAR AFTER 5 YEARS, AND LESS BEFORE...
> - Health care for me and wife
> 
> They are not offering me Transportation Allowance or life insurance. For now, I will be the one working while my wife gets her residence visa. Once she gets we are considering for there to complete a degree there.
> 
> So, what do you think? I have the impression that 16.8K is not good enough...


i don't know what academic salaries are like, or what you would expect back home, but given housin gis covered, and you have no children, then this is definitely doable. If you plan on having children see if you can get an education allowance written in. Seek clarification that all utilities are covered in the housing.


----------



## TallyHo

With housing included it's a perfectly livable offer. You may not like where the housing is located but hey, it's free. I'm guessing it'll be in Silicon Oasis as it's right next to Academic City.

See if the university will offer free or heavily discounted tuition for your wife.



Danielckx said:


> Hello everyone, this is my first post here. Ive been reading the forum for the past couple of day and I really appreciate everyone posting their own experiences.
> 
> Ive been appointed an Assistant Professor position in one of the public Universities in Dubai. Me and my wife are very exited about this, however, since we practically don't know much about living in Dubai, we are not sure if their package offer is good. This is what they are offering:
> 
> - 4 year contract
> - Monthly Salary: 16.800 AED
> - Unfurnished housing provided my the institution for the entire length of my contract
> - Furniture Allowance: 30.000 AED on arrival
> - They will be covering all moving expenses including air ticket for me and my wife as well as 45Kg of extra baggage.
> - 6 days of hotel accommodation on arrival
> - Yearly travel tickets back home
> - End of Service Benefit worth 1 month salary every year
> - Health care for me and wife
> 
> They are not offering me Transportation Allowance or life insurance. For now, I will be the one working while my wife gets her residence visa. Once she gets we are considering for there to complete a degree there.
> 
> So, what do you think? I have the impression that 16.8K is not good enough...


----------



## Sunder

Danielckx said:


> Hello everyone, this is my first post here. Ive been reading the forum for the past couple of day and I really appreciate everyone posting their own experiences.
> 
> Ive been appointed an Assistant Professor position in one of the public Universities in Dubai. Me and my wife are very exited about this, however, since we practically don't know much about living in Dubai, we are not sure if their package offer is good. This is what they are offering:
> 
> - 4 year contract
> - Monthly Salary: 16.800 AED
> - Unfurnished housing provided my the institution for the entire length of my contract
> - Furniture Allowance: 30.000 AED on arrival
> - They will be covering all moving expenses including air ticket for me and my wife as well as 45Kg of extra baggage.
> - 6 days of hotel accommodation on arrival
> - Yearly travel tickets back home
> - End of Service Benefit worth 1 month salary every year
> - Health care for me and wife
> 
> They are not offering me Transportation Allowance or life insurance. For now, I will be the one working while my wife gets her residence visa. Once she gets we are considering for there to complete a degree there.
> 
> So, what do you think? I have the impression that 16.8K is not good enough...


Hello Danielckx, The furniture allowance will cover everything, just check out the cost as : TV -2000 Dhs, Refrigerator - 1800 Dhs, Mattress - 1800 Dhs - Sofa set - 4000 Dhs, Bed- 3500 Dhs - , washing machine 1200 Dhs, Microwave 1000 Dhs, cooking range 1500 Dhs, Dining table 2000 Dhs, so in 22000 Dhs you can get everything. 
I would say its a good offer, as healthcare is also covered which is costly here, and you have no children as schools are costly too. So you would be saving more than 12000 Dhs per month.


----------



## Sunder

Sidni said:


> I have not had a specific package offer, yet, but would like to know roughly how things should compare between UK and UAE. For background info I am married with one primary school aged child.
> 
> If I apply for a specific job (professional engineer in O&G, office based) in the UK, I might expect to get £60k per annum (for example). This would include a standard package: 40 hour week, working Monday to Friday, 25 days paid holiday (plus bank holidays), private medical cover, car allowance, life assurance and employer contributions to my pension. Obviously I will pay UK income tax on my salary and benefits.
> 
> If I apply for the same job in Dubai (Sharjah to be exact, but will be living in Dubai), how should I expect the package to compare? I understand there is no personal income tax in UAE, do I just convert the UK base salary to AED (372k), the lack of income tax therefore making my take home pay greater?
> 
> I’ve also been informed that companies in the UAE (even Western companies?) don’t pay any pension contributions. Therefore should I expect the base salary to be increased above £60k (372k AED) to compensate? And by what percentage? A friend who worked in a UK bank once told me his customers who moved to Dubai doubled their base salary, so in this example should I expect (744k AED) as a base salary? Is this realistic? My suspicion is that his customer was including some element of his package within the figure for base salary.
> 
> Should I expect to work similar hours (40), but probably different days (Sunday to Thursday)? Others have told me to expect longer hours, what’s the norm? And what’s the norm for holidays? Are there bank holidays in addition?
> 
> I anticipate the company will give me some form of car allowance, accommodation allowance, medical cover, possibly school allowance? on top of the basic salary, but I don’t need to look into the specifics if these aspects just yet. However, I understand accommodation is considerably more expensive in Dubai compared to the UK and a larger accommodation allowance might be offset by a lower basic salary. Should I expect my basic salary to be lower than £60k (372 AED) due to accommodation allowances?


Hello Sidni : The salary is generally divided in 3 parts : Basic salary, Accomodation allowance and transportation allowance. I dont know the level of your work experience else I could have guessed what can be your salary at that level. Also you havent mentioned if you have a field job or office work, generally field job goes long(more than 50 hrs per week) office job is 40 hrs per week only. You have a kid and school is very costly here, some employers also provide children school fees allowance as in my case. In general, after a year of work you are entitled for 30 days holiday, return airfare for you and your family once in a year, Bank holidays are very rare, say 12-15 days in a year ( may be less). 
Accommodation is also expensive in Dubai, you would be working in Sharjah and living in Dubai so it will be a good amount of travel everyday, plus if you want to live in a place where european community lives then it will be too far from Sharjah( Dubai Marina), the rate are high too, go to dubai.dubizzle. com to check out the yearly rents. You can negotiate your best but if you lifestyle is like partying and have fun then its tough to survive in Dubai, as it has a very good night life.


----------



## vantage

Sunder said:


> Hello Sidni : The salary is generally divided in 3 parts : Basic salary, Accomodation allowance and transportation allowance. I dont know the level of your work experience else I could have guessed what can be your salary at that level. Also you havent mentioned if you have a field job or office work, generally field job goes long(more than 50 hrs per week) office job is 40 hrs per week only. You have a kid and school is very costly here, some employers also provide children school fees allowance as in my case. In general, after a year of work you are entitled for 30 days holiday, return airfare for you and your family once in a year, Bank holidays are very rare, say 12-15 days in a year ( may be less).
> Accommodation is also expensive in Dubai, you would be working in Sharjah and living in Dubai so it will be a good amount of travel everyday, plus if you want to live in a place where european community lives then it will be too far from Sharjah( Dubai Marina), the rate are high too, go to dubai.dubizzle. com to check out the yearly rents. You can negotiate your best but if you lifestyle is like partying and have fun then its tough to survive in Dubai, as it has a very good night life.


more accurately, the salary is usually divided into TWO parts:
- Basic salary (on which your end of Service gratuity is calculated)
- Allowances

The only number that really matters is the TOTAL number.

Allowances can be a single lump sum, or divided a hundred ways. It doesn't matter.
Do NOT get hung up on individual allowances, unless they are 'use it or lose it' allowances.
If you read through the forum, you will see references to:
housing allowance
transportation allowance
telecoms allowance
education allowance
Club Membership allowance
flights allowance
clean socks allowance
toothbrush allowance
etc

It's the total that matters...

In general, other than the increased cost of living here, the only two costs in the equation that are ADDITIONAL to living at home, are education, and flights home.
These are the only two things you don't have to pay for back home.

Office work is often 45 hrs, rather than 40, depending on Company.
vacation days will vary from 20 - 30, dependent on Company


----------



## jdash

*Input on offer?*

Hey everyone, got my official offer today, I haven't negotiated anything yet although I plan to, thought I would ask for input in case there are any "blind spots" I'm missing. The job is in *Abu Dhabi* not Dubai for clarity.

I'll be working as a Cyber Analyst I've got about 5-10 years of experience in the field and related skill sets. I currently live and work near Washington D.C. make about 100k a year here. I'll be coming out and my family will follow a little later. I've got 3 kids: 6 years, 5 years, infant. My wife is not planning on working.

Offer is as follows:

*Base:* $110,000 USD, 404,030 AED + 7.5% quarterly bonus: $8,250 USD, 30,302.25 AED. Total AED: _434,332.25_
*Housing:* $50,000 USD, _183,650 _AED)
*Kids School:* Per kid up to $16,000 USD, _58,768 _AED
*Transportation:* Yearly $10,000 USD, _36,730_ AED divided up and paid in paycheck.
*Relocation:* They will ship up to 10,000lbs of household goods (I'm going to see if this has a cash value as I would prefer to buy most of everything there, not ship). Also a one time $7,000 USD, _25,711 _AED relocation allowance.
*Temporary Housing/Expenses:* Up to 60 days of temporary expenses/lodging.
*Healthcare:* Great benefits for the whole family included.
*Return Trips:* Tickets once a year home up to $5,000 per maximum total $20,000 plus Rental car for up to 14 days. No pay out in exchange for this benefit (must be used for tickets and must be used within the time period).
*Leave:* 30 days of leave + holidays + Sick Leave after 90 days probation

I think this covers it, if there is a glaring omission let me know. They have a 401(k) pension type plan that they contribute 5% of base to annually in lieu of end of service payout. I'm likely going to attempt to negotiate the base a bit, but any other thoughts I should be aware of?

Thanks for any input!


----------



## Sidni

vantage said:


> more accurately, the salary is usually divided into TWO parts:
> - Basic salary (on which your end of Service gratuity is calculated)
> - Allowances
> 
> The only number that really matters is the TOTAL number.
> 
> Allowances can be a single lump sum, or divided a hundred ways. It doesn't matter.
> Do NOT get hung up on individual allowances, unless they are 'use it or lose it' allowances.
> If you read through the forum, you will see references to:
> housing allowance
> transportation allowance
> telecoms allowance
> education allowance
> Club Membership allowance
> flights allowance
> clean socks allowance
> toothbrush allowance
> etc
> 
> It's the total that matters...
> 
> In general, other than the increased cost of living here, the only two costs in the equation that are ADDITIONAL to living at home, are education, and flights home.
> These are the only two things you don't have to pay for back home.
> 
> Office work is often 45 hrs, rather than 40, depending on Company.
> vacation days will vary from 20 - 30, dependent on Company


And what's the norm with pensions?


----------



## Stevesolar

jdash said:


> Hey everyone, got my official offer today, I haven't negotiated anything yet although I plan to, thought I would ask for input in case there are any "blind spots" I'm missing. The job is in *Abu Dhabi* not Dubai for clarity.
> 
> I'll be working as a Cyber Analyst I've got about 5-10 years of experience in the field and related skill sets. I currently live and work near Washington D.C. make about 100k a year here. I'll be coming out and my family will follow a little later. I've got 3 kids: 6 years, 5 years, infant. My wife is not planning on working.
> 
> Offer is as follows:
> 
> *Base:* $110,000 USD, 404,030 AED + 7.5% quarterly bonus: $8,250 USD, 30,302.25 AED. Total AED: _434,332.25_
> *Housing:* $50,000 USD, _183,650 _AED)
> *Kids School:* Per kid up to $16,000 USD, _58,768 _AED
> *Transportation:* Yearly $10,000 USD, _36,730_ AED divided up and paid in paycheck.
> *Relocation:* They will ship up to 10,000lbs of household goods (I'm going to see if this has a cash value as I would prefer to buy most of everything there, not ship). Also a one time $7,000 USD, _25,711 _AED relocation allowance.
> *Temporary Housing/Expenses:* Up to 60 days of temporary expenses/lodging.
> *Healthcare:* Great benefits for the whole family included.
> *Return Trips:* Tickets once a year home up to $5,000 per maximum total $20,000 plus Rental car for up to 14 days. No pay out in exchange for this benefit (must be used for tickets and must be used within the time period).
> *Leave:* 30 days of leave + holidays + Sick Leave after 90 days probation
> 
> I think this covers it, if there is a glaring omission let me know. They have a 401(k) pension type plan that they contribute 5% of base to annually in lieu of end of service payout. I'm likely going to attempt to negotiate the base a bit, but any other thoughts I should be aware of?
> 
> Thanks for any input!


Hi,
This is amongst the better offers that you will see posted on this thread.
The UAE is a country of barter - so always worth trying to squeeze more - but don't fret if you do not succeed!
You will have an interesting and busy time in the role you will be doing.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## waltermitty

jdash said:


> Hey everyone, got my official offer today, I haven't negotiated anything yet although I plan to, thought I would ask for input in case there are any "blind spots" I'm missing. The job is in *Abu Dhabi* not Dubai for clarity.
> 
> I'll be working as a Cyber Analyst I've got about 5-10 years of experience in the field and related skill sets. I currently live and work near Washington D.C. make about 100k a year here. I'll be coming out and my family will follow a little later. I've got 3 kids: 6 years, 5 years, infant. My wife is not planning on working.
> 
> Offer is as follows:
> 
> *Base:* $110,000 USD, 404,030 AED + 7.5% quarterly bonus: $8,250 USD, 30,302.25 AED. Total AED: _434,332.25_
> *Housing:* $50,000 USD, _183,650 _AED)
> *Kids School:* Per kid up to $16,000 USD, _58,768 _AED
> *Transportation:* Yearly $10,000 USD, _36,730_ AED divided up and paid in paycheck.
> *Relocation:* They will ship up to 10,000lbs of household goods (I'm going to see if this has a cash value as I would prefer to buy most of everything there, not ship). Also a one time $7,000 USD, _25,711 _AED relocation allowance.
> *Temporary Housing/Expenses:* Up to 60 days of temporary expenses/lodging.
> *Healthcare:* Great benefits for the whole family included.
> *Return Trips:* Tickets once a year home up to $5,000 per maximum total $20,000 plus Rental car for up to 14 days. No pay out in exchange for this benefit (must be used for tickets and must be used within the time period).
> *Leave:* 30 days of leave + holidays + Sick Leave after 90 days probation
> 
> I think this covers it, if there is a glaring omission let me know. They have a 401(k) pension type plan that they contribute 5% of base to annually in lieu of end of service payout. I'm likely going to attempt to negotiate the base a bit, but any other thoughts I should be aware of?
> 
> Thanks for any input!


Hi there - quick question, I'm slightly confused by the allowance aspects of the offers in region. I've received a verbal offer with a base of AED 500,000 per annum excluding bonuses. In terms of housing allowance - was your housing cost provided as a separate cash benefit to the base? Or was it included as part of your base? Thats where I'm getting confused and it seems to be the biggest expenditure one would have moving out into region. Appreciate the advice.


----------



## vantage

waltermitty said:


> Hi there - quick question, I'm slightly confused by the allowance aspects of the offers in region. I've received a verbal offer with a base of AED 500,000 per annum excluding bonuses. In terms of housing allowance - was your housing cost provided as a separate cash benefit to the base? Or was it included as part of your base? Thats where I'm getting confused and it seems to be the biggest expenditure one would have moving out into region. Appreciate the advice.


There is a TOTAL salary.
An employer will almost certainly divide this into
1 - BASE salary 
2 - ALLOWANCES

usually around 60/40 split.

The primary reason is that your end of service benefit (legal requirement here) is paid based on your final BASE salary.
By including a chunk of your remuneration as ALLOWANCES, this reduces their exposure, particularly if you are here for 10 years, and end up in a very senior position!

If you've been offered an 'all in' figure, you will probably find that when you receive a contract, it is split up somehow, as noted above.

it wouldnt hurt to ask for a housing allowance, playing the card that you expected this to be over and above the offer made?

If it is indeed a BASE salary of 500K plus allowances, good luck! sounds great, and allowances will probably boost this by up to 200K, at that rate.


----------



## trentonchase

Hi! I just received the following offer:

*Base:* 9,000 AED/mo
*Housing allowance:* 6,375 AED/mo
*Market premium:* 2,625 AED/mo

*Total: 18,000 AED/mo*

The position is that of a translator (English/Russian) at an oil exploration company in Dubai. I currently live in Moscow and earn roughly 60% of this amount (which includes my salary, plus English lessons I give on the side), but live fairly comfortably (despite long hours).

The package includes comprehensive medical insurance, 27 days' annual leave, a share purchase plan and an annual bonus paid according to individual performance.

I am 25 and single, so no family to support. What do you think? Should I take this offer? Would it be enough to live comfortably?


----------



## sami495k

Danielckx said:


> Hello everyone, this is my first post here. Ive been reading the forum for the past couple of day and I really appreciate everyone posting their own experiences.
> 
> Ive been appointed an Assistant Professor position in one of the public Universities in Dubai. Me and my wife are very exited about this, however, since we practically don't know much about living in Dubai, we are not sure if their package offer is good. This is what they are offering:
> 
> - 4 year contract
> - Monthly Salary: 16.800 AED
> - Unfurnished housing provided my the institution for the entire length of my contract
> - Furniture Allowance: 30.000 AED on arrival
> - They will be covering all moving expenses including air ticket for me and my wife as well as 45Kg of extra baggage.
> - 6 days of hotel accommodation on arrival
> - Yearly travel tickets back home
> - End of Service Benefit worth 1 month salary every year
> - Health care for me and wife
> 
> They are not offering me Transportation Allowance or life insurance. For now, I will be the one working while my wife gets her residence visa. Once she gets we are considering for there to complete a degree there.
> 
> So, what do you think? I have the impression that 16.8K is not good enough...


I am wondering if you have negotiated the basic salary as it seem to be at low end salary for an assistant professor job. You didn't mentioned how many years of teaching and/or research experience you have and what field you are in. These may factor into the basic salary.


----------



## Sunder

jdash said:


> Hey everyone, got my official offer today, I haven't negotiated anything yet although I plan to, thought I would ask for input in case there are any "blind spots" I'm missing. The job is in *Abu Dhabi* not Dubai for clarity.
> 
> I'll be working as a Cyber Analyst I've got about 5-10 years of experience in the field and related skill sets. I currently live and work near Washington D.C. make about 100k a year here. I'll be coming out and my family will follow a little later. I've got 3 kids: 6 years, 5 years, infant. My wife is not planning on working.
> 
> Offer is as follows:
> 
> *Base:* $110,000 USD, 404,030 AED + 7.5% quarterly bonus: $8,250 USD, 30,302.25 AED. Total AED: _434,332.25_
> *Housing:* $50,000 USD, _183,650 _AED)
> *Kids School:* Per kid up to $16,000 USD, _58,768 _AED
> *Transportation:* Yearly $10,000 USD, _36,730_ AED divided up and paid in paycheck.
> *Relocation:* They will ship up to 10,000lbs of household goods (I'm going to see if this has a cash value as I would prefer to buy most of everything there, not ship). Also a one time $7,000 USD, _25,711 _AED relocation allowance.
> *Temporary Housing/Expenses:* Up to 60 days of temporary expenses/lodging.
> *Healthcare:* Great benefits for the whole family included.
> *Return Trips:* Tickets once a year home up to $5,000 per maximum total $20,000 plus Rental car for up to 14 days. No pay out in exchange for this benefit (must be used for tickets and must be used within the time period).
> *Leave:* 30 days of leave + holidays + Sick Leave after 90 days probation
> 
> I think this covers it, if there is a glaring omission let me know. They have a 401(k) pension type plan that they contribute 5% of base to annually in lieu of end of service payout. I'm likely going to attempt to negotiate the base a bit, but any other thoughts I should be aware of?
> 
> Thanks for any input!


Hi jdash, you have a very good offer,just check that it is not a limited term contract, plus also find out more about the company, you will definitely save more than you are doing right now in the States... Its Tax Free !!!


----------



## hayesh

*RE: Cyber Analyst*



jdash said:


> Hey everyone, got my official offer today, I haven't negotiated anything yet although I plan to, thought I would ask for input in case there are any "blind spots" I'm missing. The job is in *Abu Dhabi* not Dubai for clarity.
> 
> I'll be working as a Cyber Analyst I've got about 5-10 years of experience in the field and related skill sets. I currently live and work near Washington D.C. make about 100k a year here. I'll be coming out and my family will follow a little later. I've got 3 kids: 6 years, 5 years, infant. My wife is not planning on working.
> 
> Offer is as follows:
> 
> *Base:* $110,000 USD, 404,030 AED + 7.5% quarterly bonus: $8,250 USD, 30,302.25 AED. Total AED: _434,332.25_
> *Housing:* $50,000 USD, _183,650 _AED)
> *Kids School:* Per kid up to $16,000 USD, _58,768 _AED
> *Transportation:* Yearly $10,000 USD, _36,730_ AED divided up and paid in paycheck.
> *Relocation:* They will ship up to 10,000lbs of household goods (I'm going to see if this has a cash value as I would prefer to buy most of everything there, not ship). Also a one time $7,000 USD, _25,711 _AED relocation allowance.
> *Temporary Housing/Expenses:* Up to 60 days of temporary expenses/lodging.
> *Healthcare:* Great benefits for the whole family included.
> *Return Trips:* Tickets once a year home up to $5,000 per maximum total $20,000 plus Rental car for up to 14 days. No pay out in exchange for this benefit (must be used for tickets and must be used within the time period).
> *Leave:* 30 days of leave + holidays + Sick Leave after 90 days probation
> 
> I think this covers it, if there is a glaring omission let me know. They have a 401(k) pension type plan that they contribute 5% of base to annually in lieu of end of service payout. I'm likely going to attempt to negotiate the base a bit, but any other thoughts I should be aware of?
> 
> Thanks for any input!


This offer seems to be fair if the schooling allowance of upto $16k is really per kid... Congratulations.


----------



## hayesh

*RE: Assistant Prof*



sami495k said:


> I am wondering if you have negotiated the basic salary as it seem to be at low end salary for an assistant professor job. You didn't mentioned how many years of teaching and/or research experience you have and what field you are in. These may factor into the basic salary.


This offer is really horrible and I would advise you to not even bother with it.


----------



## driftingaway

Hi all,

Moving out to UAE (Abu Dhabi but presume question valid for Dubai also) in August. Wife has a job as a teacher, we get furnished accommodation, flights, healthcare.

I'm at interview stage with a global media agency. The school has made it clear that any benefits I get will not be replicated - basically, if I get a job that includes accommodation allowance, we'll be turfed out of the (apparently relatively new and shiny) furnished flat they put us in.

The school requires I declare my job status and salary/package if I live with my spouse.

My question is thus - if I'm offered a job, am I in a position to:

a) Surrender my accommodation allowance and gain 0, but not lose wife's accom

or

b) Ask for them to add my accommodation allowance on to my base salary (and am I likely to get 100% of that or is it more bartering no accom and 25% more base salary?)


----------



## Sunder

driftingaway said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Moving out to UAE (Abu Dhabi but presume question valid for Dubai also) in August. Wife has a job as a teacher, we get furnished accommodation, flights, healthcare.
> 
> I'm at interview stage with a global media agency. The school has made it clear that any benefits I get will not be replicated - basically, if I get a job that includes accommodation allowance, we'll be turfed out of the (apparently relatively new and shiny) furnished flat they put us in.
> 
> The school requires I declare my job status and salary/package if I live with my spouse.
> 
> My question is thus - if I'm offered a job, am I in a position to:
> 
> a) Surrender my accommodation allowance and gain 0, but not lose wife's accom
> 
> or
> 
> b) Ask for them to add my accommodation allowance on to my base salary (and am I likely to get 100% of that or is it more bartering no accom and 25% more base salary?)


Hi driftingaway, The first question is which Visa will you have, if it will sponsored by your wife(if she has certain minimum requirements like salary and accommodation) then if you get a job on your spouse dependent Visa(which some companies prefer) you wont be getting accomodation allowance in your salary. 
Now if you come to UAE on a spouse dependent visa, and search for a job and then you get into a company which will give you a new work visa, then I guess they have to provide you Basic salary plus allowance. You can negotiate with the company, but still I dont knw whether they will transfer your HRA amount to basic or transfer to some other allowance. A fully furnished flat is a good deal as the rents are very high in Abu Dhabi. Better to lose some 6-8K AED per month for a furnished flat. Hope this is good for you. Thank you.


----------



## itsales

*Relocating in a couple of months*

I am negotiating a transfer to Dubai with my current employer in India. What should be the package in Dubai if I'm drawing approx. INR 30 Lacs currently in India? Appreciate if you can also let me know what else to look for in the offer apart from the basic package. 

Do companies take care of the employee's family relocation/acco/schooling as well? We are a family of 3 with one kid who goes to school.


----------



## Sunder

itsales said:


> I am negotiating a transfer to Dubai with my current employer in India. What should be the package in Dubai if I'm drawing approx. INR 30 Lacs currently in India? Appreciate if you can also let me know what else to look for in the offer apart from the basic package.
> 
> Do companies take care of the employee's family relocation/acco/schooling as well? We are a family of 3 with one kid who goes to school.


Hello itsales, if they are giving you the same amount in Dirhams then please dont come, as Dubai is costly than India. In general, Basic pay, Accommodation allowance will be given, plus return air tickets to you and your family, relocation allowance( either bring your furniture from India or get it here itself), Medical insurance(very imp), All fees pertaining to Visa for the family, School fees for child, 30 days annual leave. You can negotiate as Expo 2020 is coming and the rents are on an increasing trend here, you can have a look in this forum for cost of living, rents of houses, and other amenities, check dubai.dubizzle.com for rents that would give you a fair idea of whts going on.


----------



## jdash

Thanks for all the input. I'm waiting to war back from HR and then forward and onward. See you all there in a month or two.


----------



## Danielckx

sami495k said:


> I am wondering if you have negotiated the basic salary as it seem to be at low end salary for an assistant professor job. You didn't mentioned how many years of teaching and/or research experience you have and what field you are in. These may factor into the basic salary.


Thanks Vantage, TallyHo and Sunder for their replies. 

Samy495K, Im in the process of negotiating with them the basic salary. My field is Design and I have 7 years of teaching experience an 9 years of professional experience. Also I just finished my Masters degree, which in my field is the terminal degree. Im trying to see if the can match my original expected salary of 20.000 AED (Around USD 5K). Hopefully they will come up with a good counter offer is they are not able to match it. Besides that I think the offer is not bad.


----------



## esbund

Hi, I'm offered Dhs 28k per month lump sum as an Asst. Prof for Bio chemistry in a university in Dubai. This includes everything except medical for me and family. I have a total of 2 years of teaching experience. We have no children and I would need a 1-bedroom fully furnished apartment some where near Deira CIty center. Is it a good offer? How much will I be able to save after all expenses? Thanks.


----------



## Sunder

esbund said:


> Hi, I'm offered Dhs 28k per month lump sum as an Asst. Prof for Bio chemistry in a university in Dubai. This includes everything except medical for me and family. I have a total of 2 years of teaching experience. We have no children and I would need a 1-bedroom fully furnished apartment some where near Deira CIty center. Is it a good offer? How much will I be able to save after all expenses? Thanks.


Hey esbund, will you be getting medical insurance or not, that is the biggest question, if you are not insured then in a flash all of your hard earned money can vanish. The offer is good may be in Deira city centre you can get fully furnished 1 bedroom at 7000-8000AED per month, check our dubai.dubizzle.com for the same.


----------



## esbund

Sunder said:


> Hey esbund, will you be getting medical insurance or not, that is the biggest question, if you are not insured then in a flash all of your hard earned money can vanish. The offer is good may be in Deira city centre you can get fully furnished 1 bedroom at 7000-8000AED per month, check our dubai.dubizzle.com for the same.


Hi thanks for the reply. Medical insurance for me and my family is included. The workplace is on Makhtoum Street. 1-bedroom apartments at which other places can I consider renting? And what will be the other expenses for a family of 2 cooking at home. Thanks.


----------



## Sunder

esbund said:


> Hi thanks for the reply. Medical insurance for me and my family is included. The workplace is on Makhtoum Street. 1-bedroom apartments at which other places can I consider renting? And what will be the other expenses for a family of 2 cooking at home. Thanks.


Hi esbund, for the cost you can look in the the old threads, you will get it, it will be approx 2000 Dhs for food for a family of two, DEWA bill for 1 BHK will be around 600Dhs and TV/Internert is 400 Dhs per month, if you want a maid to clean up your house everyday then its 350-400 Dhs. I have seen the university, its a building near to Al Makhtoum Bridge. Check dubizzle for the rents !!! Congratulations !!! I think you can easily save 10-12K Dhs per month.


----------



## esbund

Sunder said:


> Hi esbund, for the cost you can look in the the old threads, you will get it, it will be approx 2000 Dhs for food for a family of two, DEWA bill for 1 BHK will be around 600Dhs and TV/Internert is 400 Dhs per month, if you want a maid to clean up your house everyday then its 350-400 Dhs. I have seen the university, its a building near to Al Makhtoum Bridge. Check dubizzle for the rents !!! Congratulations !!! I think you can easily save 10-12K Dhs per month.


Thanks again. I count these as my expenses: Dhs 8000 rental +2000 food + 1000 DEWA bills and Internet + 1000 travel+ 1000 misc. Total = Dhs 13000. Given 28k salary, it seams I can save 15k. Right? Or am I just dreaming? Thanks.


----------



## Sunder

esbund said:


> Thanks again. I count these as my expenses: Dhs 8000 rental +2000 food + 1000 DEWA bills and Internet + 1000 travel+ 1000 misc. Total = Dhs 13000. Given 28k salary, it seams I can save 15k. Right? Or am I just dreaming? Thanks.


Consider 500 Dhs for travel, plus I need to mention, add 1000 Dhs for your wife to shop, if you are thinking for long time stay( 5+ years) then I would say get an unfurnished apartment and get everything, that would be more cheap in long run. Even if something comes up you will save 12k minimum per month. I forgot to mention the commission for agent on your house rent is 5% and 5% deposit .


----------



## Sunder

Sunder said:


> Consider 500 Dhs for travel, plus I need to mention, add 1000 Dhs for your wife to shop, if you are thinking for long time stay( 5+ years) then I would say get an unfurnished apartment and get everything, that would be more cheap in long run. Even if something comes up you will save 12k minimum per month. I forgot to mention the commission for agent on your house rent is 5% and 5% deposit .


Adding to that what benefits are you getting, like return air tickets, children school fees, etc etc...and if possible try to increase your basic and allowance.


----------



## esbund

Sunder said:


> Adding to that what benefits are you getting, like return air tickets, children school fees, etc etc...and if possible try to increase your basic and allowance.


Appreciate your help and promptness. I don't have children. No annual air tickets included. However, end of contract tickets for me and family included. 28 k includes everything. Besides salary only medical for me and family is provided plus 1 month gratuity every year. 

One last question, since you have seen the university, would Deira city center be the best place to rent an apartment or should I consider some other location that is better and nearer. How far away is Diera City Center from the university in kilometers and what are the modes of commuting? Thanks for your time and if we meet someday in Dubai, coffee is on me!


----------



## sami495k

hayesh said:


> This offer is really horrible and I would advise you to not even bother with it.


Just curious why do you think this is a bad offer. Is it the basic salary? How much you think is good for an assistant professor?


----------



## zatapa

sami495k said:


> Just curious why do you think this is a bad offer. Is it the basic salary? How much you think is good for an assistant professor?


I am not sure what an assistant professor should earn but being in that position, obviously means that you studied for some years and invested quite some money into that. If that package is your reward for studying so long, then that to me sounds like a huge disappointment.


----------



## zatapa

Oh and to me it's not the basic salary. It's the rest of it.


----------



## KamiKami

Hi,
I need a bit of advice on a job role offered to me in Abu Dhabi
Role: Senior Manager - Banking
7 years experience in UK and British National - Current salary 75k before tax
Salary offered 39.5k including housing, car and travel allowance.
Education allowance 11k per kid
25 working days holiday

Family: Me my wife and 2 months old baby


----------



## zatapa

Education allowance 11k will get your child into an Indian school if you're lucky. International schools start at 40k. Also, I advise everyone to ask the employer to compensate rent increase as this can be 10% annually.
What is your housing, car allowance and do you have an annual flight home paid for by the company?


----------



## KamiKami

zatapa said:


> Education allowance 11k will get your child into an Indian school if you're lucky. International schools start at 40k. Also, I advise everyone to ask the employer to compensate rent increase as this can be 10% annually.
> What is your housing, car allowance and do you have an annual flight home paid for by the company?


All allowances included. One trip economy class covered for family.


----------



## zatapa

KamiKami said:


> All allowances included. One trip economy class covered for family.


Then it really depends on your wishes. Would you settle for a one bedroom apartment or are you looking for a villa? Villas with two bedrooms start at 150k, count on 40k for school fees once your child goes to school, 12k minimum for electricity and water bills, 25k per year for a car (loan), that should leave you with some cash to spend but it is definitely a middle management package. Are you of British origin?


----------



## KamiKami

zatapa said:


> Then it really depends on your wishes. Would you settle for a one bedroom apartment or are you looking for a villa? Villas with two bedrooms start at 150k, count on 40k for school fees once your child goes to school, 12k minimum for electricity and water bills, 25k per year for a car (loan), that should leave you with some cash to spend but it is definitely a middle management package. Are you of British origin?


But isn't the salary good as compare to UK ?
Also I saw many two bed in reem island and they seem to be around 120-140k ....so I think I will end up with 28k after taking out rent ....


----------



## esbund

Hi,
I recently got a job offer in Dubai and the workplace is around Makhtoum Street. I understand that house rentals in Dubai can be exorbitant, so I have decided to live in Sharjah and rent a 1 or 2 bedroom flat. My questions:

a) Which areas are good/the best for family in Sharjah? Are there any specific societies or apartments I can target? And how much is rental likely to be for a 1 or 2 bedroom flat?

b) Is there any metro going from Makhtoum St to Sharjah, how comfortable is it, how much is the fare and how long would my commuting time be everyday?

Thanks.


----------



## Sunder

esbund said:


> Hi,
> I recently got a job offer in Dubai and the workplace is around Makhtoum Street. I understand that house rentals in Dubai can be exorbitant, so I have decided to live in Sharjah and rent a 1 or 2 bedroom flat. My questions:
> 
> a) Which areas are good/the best for family in Sharjah? Are there any specific societies or apartments I can target? And how much is rental likely to be for a 1 or 2 bedroom flat?
> 
> b) Is there any metro going from Makhtoum St to Sharjah, how comfortable is it, how much is the fare and how long would my commuting time be everyday?
> 
> Thanks.


Better stay at Al nahda or Al Qusais...You can get metro from these parts, no metro connectivity from Sharjah to Dubai plus the traffic is horrible... Better pay more and stay close to youe work location...


----------



## sabified

*Fair salaries for Recruitment/Talent Acquisition Specialist*

Hello all! 

I've been searching for what might be fair salaries for Recruiting and Talent Acquisition specialists, though the amounts I found online don't seem to really match with what I've been told during interviews. I'm hoping to get some insight on the boards. I'm curious as to whether I'm being had by the recruiters I'm meeting with (great way to start a working relationship, right?) or not.

I've been asking for 15000-19000 with health and dental. Some companies have told me that I would need to drop my expectations to 8-9000, with no mention of any benefits. *First question is if anyone knows what should be expected for a Recruiter with 3 years of experience. *

For those of you willing to read further: I have two opportunities right now which I'm seriously considering (hoping for). I'm still going through second and third interviews, and while I've told them my salary expectations they haven't mentioned theirs yet (I'm assuming it's an acceptable range considering I'm being moved through the process though). One is a corporate Recruiting Officer and the other is a Talent Acquisition Specialist with an agency. 

The corporate role offers health and dental, the agency offers global health and dental and a vehicle allowance. Anyone have any idea what would be fair offers? Does being offered a vehicle allowance drop the base salary expectation? I have a feeling that while the corporate role may stick within the range, the agency is going to offer 12000 base plus their benefits. 

I know this has been a very long post- I appreciate any responses! 

Thank you!


----------



## mryding

Hello all!

I'm new to this forum and I would like to ask for advice. I am interviewing for a Financial Controller position at a multinational pharmaceutical company. I was asked what package I'm expecting (I have about 5 years of experience relevant to this job). 

What would be a normal salary range for this type of position? I would really appreciate any advice. I've never been to Dubai and I don't know what to expect. 

Thank you in advance!!!


----------



## Kasrawy

sabified, I believe your experience warrants a higher salary. You were on the right track asking for 15-19K. My advice is: keep looking. 
One can certainly survive on a 10K (or therabouts) salary in GCC countries but it will be tight, that is if you are single. If you have a family I wouldn't think about going for less than 20-25 K and that's just because of the school costs.
Good luck


----------



## thomas1991

I have been offered a job with a company called Quantum Real Estate, they offer a 50% commission only salary.

Do you have any thoughts in regards to this offer? 

Thanks


----------



## sabified

Kasrawy said:


> sabified, I believe your experience warrants a higher salary. You were on the right track asking for 15-19K. My advice is: keep looking.
> One can certainly survive on a 10K (or therabouts) salary in GCC countries but it will be tight, that is if you are single. If you have a family I wouldn't think about going for less than 20-25 K and that's just because of the school costs.
> Good luck


Thank you, that's great to know


----------



## Zeeshan08

thomas1991 said:


> I have been offered a job with a company called Quantum Real Estate, they offer a 50% commission only salary.
> 
> Do you have any thoughts in regards to this offer?
> 
> Thanks


Most real estate companies do it this way, 50% commission only. One of the main things you will want to check is how established is the company and how large is the company. If its a smaller firm, just getting started, you'll make next to no money. The established larger firms have people working on this commission structure making very good money. So it all depends on the company itself, then of course on your willingness to work for it. 

Currently there are new real estate companies popping up left and right, so you want to be careful who you accept the offer from. And in a offer like this, you'll need to have 6 months cash backup when you move because it can take a while to start seeing your commissions.


----------



## christian1240

Dear folks,
I expect to get an offer from a huge multinational manufacturer of consumer electronic company within the next 3 weeks.

Here are the parameters:
-	Where: Office located in Dubai Media City 
-	What: Senior Key Account Manager / Account Director role
-	Scope: P&L for a couple of accounts, no direct reports

Actually my wife and me liv in the wider Duesseldorf area in Germany with the following environment:
-	Rent: 850 Euro / month all incl. (2 BR flat standard)
-	Wife: 2.100 Euro net salary per month + Ford Focus company car + healthcare already paid as per law
-	Me: 4.000 Euro net salary per month + healthcare already paid as per law

What kind of salary level do I need if I want to keep the same level of standard?
-	2BR flat 
-	1x private car (upper middle class)
-	2x vacation per year
-	Quite good healthcare insurance
-	Strong education for our planned baby (2015/2016)
Looking forward to get your feedback, thoughts and comments.
Kindly regards
Christian


----------



## Sunder

christian1240 said:


> Dear folks,
> I expect to get an offer from a huge multinational manufacturer of consumer electronic company within the next 3 weeks.
> 
> Here are the parameters:
> -	Where: Office located in Dubai Media City
> -	What: Senior Key Account Manager / Account Director role
> -	Scope: P&L for a couple of accounts, no direct reports
> 
> Actually my wife and me liv in the wider Duesseldorf area in Germany with the following environment:
> -	Rent: 850 Euro / month all incl. (2 BR flat standard)
> -	Wife: 2.100 Euro net salary per month + Ford Focus company car + healthcare already paid as per law
> -	Me: 4.000 Euro net salary per month + healthcare already paid as per law
> 
> What kind of salary level do I need if I want to keep the same level of standard?
> -	2BR flat
> -	1x private car (upper middle class)
> -	2x vacation per year
> -	Quite good healthcare insurance
> -	Strong education for our planned baby (2015/2016)
> Looking forward to get your feedback, thoughts and comments.
> Kindly regards
> Christian


Hello Christian,
Kindly find the estimated prices as below, you can also look in the forum for more details 
1) 2BR - 120,000 AED to 150,000 AED per year near your office( Elec and water excluded, please check dubai.dubizzle.com for approx estimate)
2) Car - Sedan - 60,000 AED to 80,000 AED, SUV 120,000AED -150,000 AED
3) In general, yearly one trip to you and your family to your home country is provided by the co. One more vacation will be around 30,000AED to 40,000 AED which actually depends where you want to go and your budget.
4) Healthcare us very costly here, most of the companies provide health insurance to employees and their families.
5) Education - Approx 50,000AED-75,000 AED per year, some companies pay for the child school fees too.

Add to it, Groceries for family of 2, 1500-2000 AED per month, DEWA charges - approx 1000-1500AED per month, fuel is cheap so you need not to worry about, easting out once per week will be 200-250 AED, with drinks it will be around 400 AED. Now add what you expect your savings to be, and there you get your magical figure.

Hope this helps you and gives you a rough idea of cost of living here.


----------



## christian1240

Dear Sunder,
Thank you very much for your quick reply.

The information you’ve provided to me do actually help me a lot. 

Regarding the healthcare insurance: 
- How does this work? 
- Is it stated in the law that the company needs to provide a basic insurance? 
- How good is that in the reality? 
- Is that upgradeable?
- What does it usually costs (we are both 29 years old and entirely healthy)

Regarding the car:
- What kind of costs are ahead of me (Insurance, tax, registration, bi yearly checks, inspections)?
- I saw on dubizzle offers for example 2009 BMW X5 for around 70-90k AED  does that makes sense or would you recommend to lease / rent a car? 

Kindly regards
Christian


----------



## Sunder

christian1240 said:


> Dear Sunder,
> Thank you very much for your quick reply.
> 
> The information you’ve provided to me do actually help me a lot.
> 
> Regarding the healthcare insurance:
> - How does this work?
> - Is it stated in the law that the company needs to provide a basic insurance?
> - How good is that in the reality?
> - Is that upgradeable?
> - What does it usually costs (we are both 29 years old and entirely healthy)
> 
> Regarding the car:
> - What kind of costs are ahead of me (Insurance, tax, registration, bi yearly checks, inspections)?
> - I saw on dubizzle offers for example 2009 BMW X5 for around 70-90k AED  does that makes sense or would you recommend to lease / rent a car?
> 
> Kindly regards
> Christian


Hello Christian,
Heathcare Insurance 
- Either company has tie up with various insurance cos, so you will be provided medical card for you and your family, so u need not pay anything. In some cases, when the hospital or clinic is not under the insurance cover, then you can be reimbursed the amount which you have incurred during the treatment.
-There is no low here in Dubai, but yes in Abu Dhabi its mandatory for the company to provide medical insurace.
Insurance and Medical facilities are at par with the Western Countries.
-I think it is not upgradable.
- Cost depends on type of illness, Consultancy charges are around 300-500 Dhs per visit, medicines are also costly, so is the labour. Insurance is must in Dubai.

Car 
- I dont have much idea about the costs ahead for a car,as I have dont have one, but I know only 1 thing that fines are very high. you can go to RTA dubai website to know more.
- In general, most of the people buy brand new cars, as you dont know what kind of problem is there in a second hand car. According to your need you can lease a car at the start and then you can get one of your own. It entirely depends on you, Gas is cheap around 2AED/Litre.


----------



## KamiKami

Sundar,
You seems to have a good understanding around the living cost in UAE. Would you be able to advise me on what sort of salary package is good in UAE if I want to have a nice 2 bed flat in Marina/JLT, SUV and kids in American schools and holidays every 4 months.....


----------



## Sunder

KamiKami said:


> Sundar,
> You seems to have a good understanding around the living cost in UAE. Would you be able to advise me on what sort of salary package is good in UAE if I want to have a nice 2 bed flat in Marina/JLT, SUV and kids in American schools and holidays every 4 months.....


Hello KamiKami, thank you very much for the same. See, the thumb rule for living in Dubai is about what your lifestyle is !!! 
Here you go:

1) 2BHK in Marina/JLT - 120,000-150,000 AED per year, DEWA bills can be in the range of 1500-2500 AED per month
2) SUV - 120,000-150,000 AED, Fuel is cheap so no worries.
3) American School - The school fees are on higher side, I dont have much idea but American schools can cost you anywhere between 50,000 AED per kid
4) Holidays - 3 times in a year - One time the co must pay for you and your family visit to your home country....rest holidays will be approx the same cost what you incur in the UK. As you have to take flights and hotels which would be approx same everywhere.

Hope this helps, you can also search the forum for groceries and other expenses..

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## jgw99

jonjovic said:


> First, whatever salary they ask, make sure it is 20%-30% more from your current salary.
> 
> For the package it all depends on your lifestyle ( spouse, how many kids etc).
> 
> If you really serious don't want to lose any money in the package and maximise your expat package, you need to get the expat self-assesor tool. It basically a self assessment spreadsheet checklist with about 90+ questions that will scrutinize your needs and worth. It takes only 3-5 minutes to assess and diagnosis your self.
> 
> Basically in the end, it will pinpoint your "deal breaker". After you knew your "deal breaker", you will enter into "The Game Changer" phase. Meaning that the negotiation will flow to your advantage. In other words, its a matter of asking whatever you want from the company. The company will feel 'guilty' if they cant offer what you ask at this phase.
> 
> This is an insider guide of negotiating an expat package, i must say.


Where can I find this expat self- assessment spreadsheet?


----------



## TallyHo

Check the websites for American School of Dubai and Dubai American Academy. They're the two best American schools in the UAE. ASD is close to 100K per child nowadays.

Holidays entirely depend on what you want to spend. You can travel to Egypt, India, Sri Lanka, Jordan and parts of SE Asia quite cheaply. Europe is obviously expensive. Maldives/Seychelles cost a fortune. Thailand is somewhere in the middle if you want to stay at nice resorts.

Budget anywhere from 3,000 to 5,000 AED per person for a holiday on the cheap end and above that the sky's the limit. 




KamiKami said:


> Sundar,
> You seems to have a good understanding around the living cost in UAE. Would you be able to advise me on what sort of salary package is good in UAE if I want to have a nice 2 bed flat in Marina/JLT, SUV and kids in American schools and holidays every 4 months.....


----------



## jgw99

I posted this in a separate thread but I really should have posted this here. Apologies to those who see this for a 2nd time.


First off this forum is really a great resource. Nothing better than a community willing and able to help each other out. I just got an offer for a Senior Highway Engineer (non managerial) position. Company is located at Emaar Business Park. 

I have almost 7 years of experience in that field (6 years 10 months) and just wanted to get an idea/thoughts on the package as well as a few other things before I decide what to do next.

Salary package :

Base: 16300 AED/month
Living Allowance: 10800 AED/month
Comprehensive medical insurance
Free accommodation for 1st 30 days of employment
Annual ticket to return to home country
Relocation Expense for necessary items

I am bringing my husband(no kids) with me and this is where things get a little tricky.

a) This salary comes out to about 89000 USD annually. For those in the related field, is this right about median for someone in that position with that length of experience? I plan on making a counteroffer for a higher amount but just wanted to get an idea how far off a figure I will ask for without having them think I'm out of my mind. I seriously can't find multiple resources for expat salary with my credentials that come close to providing similar median salaries.

b) As it stands, company will not provide for the processing of my husband's dependent visa(but it's being negotiated at the moment). He plans to look for a job the moment my counter offer gets approved but we would rather not have to worry about visa runs should he not get an offer before we leave for Dubai. 
-how much in AED and how much of a hassle(length of time, etc) is it to process a dependent visa on our own? i'm just trying to think if this is worth negotiating for or not.

c) Medical Insurance-Company will not provide medical insurance to my husband. How much is medical insurance there? My health condition is fine as of 6 months ago. Is there a good resource online? Just thinking on whether we're better off just purchasing a long term travel insurance for him from here in the US although that won't cover regular checkups.

d) After doing some light research here in the forum, I think the Greens or TECOM makes the most sense in terms of location and proximity to where I would be working (Emaar Business Park) thus we won't have to spend on buying a car. Or is a car warranted?

e) how is the internet connectivity and more importantly reliability in those areas? I trade (equities and futures market) and until I find a job, this is what I will rely on in the beginning so connection and connection reliability is very impt.

Apologies for the very lengthy post. Just so many things running through my head right now.

Thanks in advance for any and all replies/comments.


----------



## Nathan101

Hello all, 

I have already posted this on the Qatar forum, but it appears to be a bit quiet, I wonder if anyone here can help me out.

I am a single, 25 year old British guy. The job is an electrical engineer, in the general construction sector.

The offer looks good to me; QAR 30,000 pm (10,000 is accommodation) plus QAR 2,000 car allowance, health insurance, 6% pension and QAR 6,000 towards flights home. 

Firstly, what sort of accommodation will I be realistically looking at for 10K? And which areas should I be looking at? The job is in Wadi Al Sail.

Are there any obvious pitfalls I need to be looking out for with the above package and Doha in general?

Thanks

Nate


----------



## Sunder

jgw99 said:


> I posted this in a separate thread but I really should have posted this here. Apologies to those who see this for a 2nd time.
> 
> 
> First off this forum is really a great resource. Nothing better than a community willing and able to help each other out. I just got an offer for a Senior Highway Engineer (non managerial) position. Company is located at Emaar Business Park.
> 
> I have almost 7 years of experience in that field (6 years 10 months) and just wanted to get an idea/thoughts on the package as well as a few other things before I decide what to do next.
> 
> Salary package :
> 
> Base: 16300 AED/month
> Living Allowance: 10800 AED/month
> Comprehensive medical insurance
> Free accommodation for 1st 30 days of employment
> Annual ticket to return to home country
> Relocation Expense for necessary items
> 
> I am bringing my husband(no kids) with me and this is where things get a little tricky.
> 
> a) This salary comes out to about 89000 USD annually. For those in the related field, is this right about median for someone in that position with that length of experience? I plan on making a counteroffer for a higher amount but just wanted to get an idea how far off a figure I will ask for without having them think I'm out of my mind. I seriously can't find multiple resources for expat salary with my credentials that come close to providing similar median salaries.
> 
> b) As it stands, company will not provide for the processing of my husband's dependent visa(but it's being negotiated at the moment). He plans to look for a job the moment my counter offer gets approved but we would rather not have to worry about visa runs should he not get an offer before we leave for Dubai.
> -how much in AED and how much of a hassle(length of time, etc) is it to process a dependent visa on our own? i'm just trying to think if this is worth negotiating for or not.
> 
> c) Medical Insurance-Company will not provide medical insurance to my husband. How much is medical insurance there? My health condition is fine as of 6 months ago. Is there a good resource online? Just thinking on whether we're better off just purchasing a long term travel insurance for him from here in the US although that won't cover regular checkups.
> 
> d) After doing some light research here in the forum, I think the Greens or TECOM makes the most sense in terms of location and proximity to where I would be working (Emaar Business Park) thus we won't have to spend on buying a car. Or is a car warranted?
> 
> e) how is the internet connectivity and more importantly reliability in those areas? I trade (equities and futures market) and until I find a job, this is what I will rely on in the beginning so connection and connection reliability is very impt.
> 
> Apologies for the very lengthy post. Just so many things running through my head right now.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any and all replies/comments.


Hello jgw99,

a) I dont have any idea about the salary in this field, but with your experience I guess you can get upto $100,000 a year if you negotiate.
b) As far as I knw, the co will only sponsor you for visa and employment. And then you have to sponsor your husband( Wifes should have some basic minimum salary to sponsor their husband in Dubai)...The visa process is fast here, once your visa is processed and your emirates ID card is made( within 15 days of you joining the co), then you can sponsor your hubby,cost will be around 1800 AED(including medical, emirates id and visa for 3 years and typing fees ) and it will take 10 days to get your hubby's visa.
c) Now heres the catch, in general company provides medical insurance for the family, please find whether they will provide medical insurance to your children in long run and also find out whether they will be providing schooling allowance too. Medical is very costly here and its better to negotiate for medical rather than for Visa.
d) You can live some where close by so you wont be needing a car plus the public transport is very good in here, but Emaar Business park is located downtown, your minimum rent can be 8000-10000 per month AED for 1 bedroom flat.
e) Internet is as par as western countries...but you can apply to it only after your visa and emirates ID is processed, for first 30 days your hotel will definitely have WiFi.. the cost of wifi tv and ladnline is around 500 AED per month for Elife of Etisalat. Plus there are supermarkets and stores every where so you need not go some where far to get your basic amenities.

Hope this helps you !!!


----------



## Sunder

Nathan101 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have already posted this on the Qatar forum, but it appears to be a bit quiet, I wonder if anyone here can help me out.
> 
> I am a single, 25 year old British guy. The job is an electrical engineer, in the general construction sector.
> 
> The offer looks good to me; QAR 30,000 pm (10,000 is accommodation) plus QAR 2,000 car allowance, health insurance, 6% pension and QAR 6,000 towards flights home.
> 
> Firstly, what sort of accommodation will I be realistically looking at for 10K? And which areas should I be looking at? The job is in Wadi Al Sail.
> 
> Are there any obvious pitfalls I need to be looking out for with the above package and Doha in general?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Nate


Hello Nathan,

Seems like a good offer to me, as Doha is at par or less expensive than Dubai..so it is quite liveable... you can look for a studio apartment as you are alone...have no idea about the cost so cant help you.


----------



## Nathan101

Sunder said:


> Hello Nathan,
> 
> Seems like a good offer to me, as Doha is at par or less expensive than Dubai..so it is quite liveable... you can look for a studio apartment as you are alone...have no idea about the cost so cant help you.


Thanks Sunder, was thinking along the lines of studio apartment or even sharing with somebody.


----------



## peklein

Hi there!

I'm another newbie requesting the forums feedback on a package offer.

I have been to Dubai this week for assessment and interviews with dnata. I am 48 with a wife and a 6 year old boy that should start school this autumn. I have over 25 years of experience in international logistics, distribution, warehouse and cargo and are in the running for a grade 9 job with dnata / Emirates for which I have managed to get the following info in regards package:

- Basic salary: 22000 AED / Month
- Accommodation: 12550 AED / Month or 3 Bed apartment unfurnished = 45000 AED furnishing allowance.
- Telephone allowance: 100 AED / Month
- Transport allowance: 1380 AED / Month
- 42 calendar days leave per annum
- 1 free family ticket per year to home country
- School allowance: 42000 AED / Year for Primary school. 63000 AED / Year for Secondary school
- Life and accident insurance = 48 months basic salary
- Cat A medical insurance for family 
- EOSB
- Pension plan 12% Employer. 5% Employee
- Interest free car loan of 70000 AED over 5 years
- Unlimited Emirates staff travel discounted tickets.

Based on advised from friends and family already Dubai and comments on this forum and advise give during the assessment tour. Am I inclined to go with the company accommodation. Only thing is, it is horrible judging from the apartment shown to us. I will be traveling a lot and are not happy about leaving wife and kind behind on the 53 floor of a dirty building down town. Particularly not when the missus are afraid of heights and suffers from claustrophobia!

So, since I have already come about 5000 AED down on my basic salary expectations, what are the chances of getting a 2 bed villa instead or am I better of trying for more basic salary and - or housing allowance and go for rent?

All comments on above package welcome!

Thanks in advance


----------



## Sunder

peklein said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I'm another newbie requesting the forums feedback on a package offer.
> 
> I have been to Dubai this week for assessment and interviews with dnata. I am 48 with a wife and a 6 year old boy that should start school this autumn. I have over 25 years of experience in international logistics, distribution, warehouse and cargo and are in the running for a grade 9 job with dnata / Emirates for which I have managed to get the following info in regards package:
> 
> - Basic salary: 22000 AED / Month
> - Accommodation: 12550 AED / Month or 3 Bed apartment unfurnished = 45000 AED furnishing allowance.
> - Telephone allowance: 100 AED / Month
> - Transport allowance: 1380 AED / Month
> - 42 calendar days leave per annum
> - 1 free family ticket per year to home country
> - School allowance: 42000 AED / Year for Primary school. 63000 AED / Year for Secondary school
> - Life and accident insurance = 48 months basic salary
> - Cat A medical insurance for family
> - EOSB
> - Pension plan 12% Employer. 5% Employee
> - Interest free car loan of 70000 AED over 5 years
> - Unlimited Emirates staff travel discounted tickets.
> 
> Based on advised from friends and family already Dubai and comments on this forum and advise give during the assessment tour. Am I inclined to go with the company accommodation. Only thing is, it is horrible judging from the apartment shown to us. I will be traveling a lot and are not happy about leaving wife and kind behind on the 53 floor of a dirty building down town. Particularly not when the missus are afraid of heights and suffers from claustrophobia!
> 
> So, since I have already come about 5000 AED down on my basic salary expectations, what are the chances of getting a 2 bed villa instead or am I better of trying for more basic salary and - or housing allowance and go for rent?
> 
> All comments on above package welcome!
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hello Peklein...

It seems to be a livable offer with the amount of experience you have in the field, just check how much you are able to save in Euros or Krone... if your are saving same amount then it would be better where you are, if you are earning double or more(in euros or krone) then you can plan to come down here. The cost of Villas depends on the location, I guess your office will be in DAFZA, so there are no of Villas in that area( Al Qusais, Al Nahda), you can check out the rent in dubizzle.com. Then you can calculate and recalculate. It majorly depends on your lifestyle too, if you eat out most of the days, need big cars, parties then its absolutely no-no to come down here. 

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## schiffa

Hello.

I am new here and this is my first post. We are from Canada, but we are moving to Abu Dhabi in July. I have a question about my package offer. First, my husband has received a good offer (salary 160,000 USD + allowance 80,000 USD + schooling for kids + annual tickets for each family member, etc.). I now received an offer from the same employer as him with a salary of 132,000 USD. This is ok, but my problem is that the employer is suggesting that I should be getting only 50% of the benefits (which are otherwise pretty standard for every employee). It does sound logical that we do not need the second housing allowance as we are living in the same house, but I still feel that it is not fair. This in fact encourages me to search for another employer where I can get my own full package. But maybe this is normal? Could anybody please tell me if you have any experience with two packages in the same family from the same employer?

Thanks,
schiffa


----------



## rsinner

schiffa said:


> Hello.
> 
> I am new here and this is my first post. We are from Canada, but we are moving to Abu Dhabi in July. I have a question about my package offer. First, my husband has received a good offer (salary 160,000 USD + allowance 80,000 USD + schooling for kids + annual tickets for each family member, etc.). I now received an offer from the same employer as him with a salary of 132,000 USD. This is ok, but my problem is that the employer is suggesting that I should be getting only 50% of the benefits (which are otherwise pretty standard for every employee). It does sound logical that we do not need the second housing allowance as we are living in the same house, but I still feel that it is not fair. This in fact encourages me to search for another employer where I can get my own full package. But maybe this is normal? Could anybody please tell me if you have any experience with two packages in the same family from the same employer?
> 
> Thanks,
> schiffa



Well, your company is being generous. A lot of [govt.] companies in Abu Dhabi have the policy of ZERO allowances (housing, children's education, trips home) if the spouse is also employed. This is even if the spouse if with a different employer. This has to be self declared.


----------



## vantage

schiffa said:


> Hello.
> 
> I am new here and this is my first post. We are from Canada, but we are moving to Abu Dhabi in July. I have a question about my package offer. First, my husband has received a good offer (salary 160,000 USD + allowance 80,000 USD + schooling for kids + annual tickets for each family member, etc.). I now received an offer from the same employer as him with a salary of 132,000 USD. This is ok, but my problem is that the employer is suggesting that I should be getting only 50% of the benefits (which are otherwise pretty standard for every employee). It does sound logical that we do not need the second housing allowance as we are living in the same house, but I still feel that it is not fair. This in fact encourages me to search for another employer where I can get my own full package. But maybe this is normal? Could anybody please tell me if you have any experience with two packages in the same family from the same employer?
> 
> Thanks,
> schiffa


worth a look elsewhere, if it eases your mind, however, another employer is likely to take the same route. To get 50% of allowance, from the same company is pretty good, to be honest! They are effectively giving you a 150% Housing allowance. Many employers like to have spouses (either of those in the Compamny, or working elsewhere) as it reduces their 'allowances' payments, usually to zero. You've done well. Careful how you 'search around' because you may not get back to a position with such a good offer.

and, as i always say, forget 'allowances', and what they are for. What is the TOTAL sum? Are you happy with the TOTAL sum? If so, sign on the line.

In reality, (excluding balances for cost of living) there are only two additional costs to living here. - travel home, and schooling. Take these costs out of the package when comparing with what you have back home.


----------



## vantage

Jackel said:


> Of course I AGREE you should get the same standard expat package.
> 
> You didn't mention about car allowance, therefore here is my suggestion, on what you can do to maximise your package up to 100%.
> 
> Although its logical you won't get a second housing allowances, a car allowances is a norm for working family, even when you work for the same company.
> 
> Plus a maid, nanny.
> 
> Both are essential for working family and worth a lot too.
> 
> In fact there's a lot more items if you serious to maximise your expat package.


are you seriously suggesting a maid allowance?
they are being paid two salaries.
If they want a maid, they need to hire one.
The obsession with allowances is ridiculous.
TOTAL remuneration is all that really really counts.


----------



## Sunder

schiffa said:


> Hello.
> 
> I am new here and this is my first post. We are from Canada, but we are moving to Abu Dhabi in July. I have a question about my package offer. First, my husband has received a good offer (salary 160,000 USD + allowance 80,000 USD + schooling for kids + annual tickets for each family member, etc.). I now received an offer from the same employer as him with a salary of 132,000 USD. This is ok, but my problem is that the employer is suggesting that I should be getting only 50% of the benefits (which are otherwise pretty standard for every employee). It does sound logical that we do not need the second housing allowance as we are living in the same house, but I still feel that it is not fair. This in fact encourages me to search for another employer where I can get my own full package. But maybe this is normal? Could anybody please tell me if you have any experience with two packages in the same family from the same employer?
> 
> Thanks,
> schiffa


Hello Schiffa,

Well in some companies, if both husband and wife are working for the same employer, then the wife does not get the Accommodation allowance. The salary itself is good enough, so you can go ahead with the same. Yes of course if you dont like the working environment there, then you can look for a change where you can get all the allowances.


----------



## vantage

Jackel said:


> She said that she feel "unfair" becoz she didnt get the same standard expat package like anyone else.
> 
> I think she's right. There's no "obsession" of allowances here and and TOTAL remunaration is fair IF her compensation is justified. In other words, if she feel that she 'worse off' accepting the job unlike working in her home country, she deserve whatever she thinks reasonable.
> 
> 
> * No, the maid not getting any allowance, what i mean the family is provided a maid by the employer.


What none of us know is whether the TOTAL remuneration package is fair for her particular job, or not.
Allowances, in reality, are not ADDITIONAL to salary, but a part of remuneration as a whole.
We all know that the split is generated to reduce the burden of EOS Gratuity on the employer, which is why there is such a proliferation of allowances.

i wouldn't say being provided with a maid was 'the norm', though it clearly happens.


----------



## vantage

Look,
Everyone here is just someone that lives in Dubai, or plans to live in Dubai.
We all have opinions, all of which are personal to us.
We are not a professional call centre
We are not paid to answer your questions
We sometimes give advice that is not 100% accurate, but this is not usually malicious.
People are banned specifically for breaching the conditions of forum membership (which you also signed up to) and not becaue they gave a helpful answer.

It is up to you, the poster, to check the veracity of any advice you receive here.
Most of it is fairly genuine.
Many peple do not like the answers they get, so choose to ignore it.
This is also not our problem

interestingly, you are posting in thr Dubai, UK, New Zealand, Mexico and Egypt forums, and claim (in the New Zealand Forum) to be Tunisian. living in Belgium, wanting to go to the USA. Your profile says that you are Belgian, living in Egypt.

What is your problem with us in Dubai?
In two days, you've managed to involve at least 8 Countries in your 9 posts......

I can only assume you are actually Icelandic, and this is all a ruse to put us off the scent in a game of International Hide-and-Seek.
Well, you don't fool me... I know that you are hiding under the stairs....



ayamgoreng said:


> Something fishy about this forum, looks like someone here don't like a real answer about expatriation. I have read some good answer and get valuable actionable info from newcomer in this forum more than those who have been years in this forum and posted thousands of posts.
> 
> And the sad thing, those newcomers who give good answer have been banned later.
> 
> and for that reason, this is my conclusion.
> 
> 
> 1. Answer from those who have been years in this forum cannot be trusted 100%.
> 2. Sometimes they banned newcomers who give answer for no good reason.
> 
> Therefore, i think i will be banned as well for writing this comment.
> 
> Meaning my point is valid. Please accept the truth.


----------



## rsinner

I am guessing that he was himself trying to promote a website (and the posts were snipped) and one of his other IDs got blocked.


----------



## Windhoek2Dubai014

*Time Sensitive Offer - Assistance Appreciated*

Hello, 

I was just given the following offer, and would like some feedback. For the record, I am an Associate Professor (PhD Social Sciences/Public Health). I have been offered a 3 year contract with the following: 

Base 24K per month
Housing in a 3 BR villa included and fully paid
Education allowance 50K per year
Furnishing allowance 40K 
Standard Relocation Allowance (not yet specified)
Annual flights for 2 back to Southern Africa
3 months paid holiday (mid June - mid August, and one month scattered) per year
End of service gratuity (1 month salary for each year of service)
Repatriation expenses 20K
Paid Health Insurance
Flights to Dubai

We are only two people (1 dad, and a 10 year old son). This seems quite doable to me, but I am afraid I am failing to consider something big! We have a pretty simple lifestyle and I would like to use this opportunity to save as much money as possible. My biggest "extra expenses" involve traveling (on a budget - think Thailand!) and eating out (I am not so keen on cooking, so we eat out a bit - but nothing very fancy). No need for a flashy car something like a Nissan sedan is fine with me. 

Your feedback is greatly appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## Stevesolar

rsinner said:


> I am guessing that he was himself trying to promote a website (and the posts were snipped) and one of his other IDs got blocked.


Hi,
He was in Malaysia!

Cheers
Steve


----------



## vantage

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> He was in Malaysia!
> 
> Cheers
> Steve


under the stairs?


----------



## rsinner

Windhoek2Dubai014 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was just given the following offer, and would like some feedback. For the record, I am an Associate Professor (PhD Social Sciences/Public Health). I have been offered a 3 year contract with the following:
> 
> Base 24K per month
> Housing in a 3 BR villa included and fully paid
> Education allowance 50K per year
> Furnishing allowance 40K
> Standard Relocation Allowance (not yet specified)
> Annual flights for 2 back to Southern Africa
> 3 months paid holiday (mid June - mid August, and one month scattered) per year
> End of service gratuity (1 month salary for each year of service)
> Repatriation expenses 20K
> Paid Health Insurance
> Flights to Dubai
> 
> We are only two people (1 dad, and a 10 year old son). This seems quite doable to me, but I am afraid I am failing to consider something big! We have a pretty simple lifestyle and I would like to use this opportunity to save as much money as possible. My biggest "extra expenses" involve traveling (on a budget - think Thailand!) and eating out (I am not so keen on cooking, so we eat out a bit - but nothing very fancy). No need for a flashy car something like a Nissan sedan is fine with me.
> 
> Your feedback is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!


Looks decent as far as covering your costs is concerned. Whether it is good for your position I have no idea. 
Most likely this package will not go up in the 3 years that you would be working for them - hence if you are comfortable, then negotiate further. If they are unwilling to raise the base, as a negotiating strategy, you could ask them to add a "transport allowance" which is fairly standard in UAE.


----------



## Sunder

Windhoek2Dubai014 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was just given the following offer, and would like some feedback. For the record, I am an Associate Professor (PhD Social Sciences/Public Health). I have been offered a 3 year contract with the following:
> 
> Base 24K per month
> Housing in a 3 BR villa included and fully paid
> Education allowance 50K per year
> Furnishing allowance 40K
> Standard Relocation Allowance (not yet specified)
> Annual flights for 2 back to Southern Africa
> 3 months paid holiday (mid June - mid August, and one month scattered) per year
> End of service gratuity (1 month salary for each year of service)
> Repatriation expenses 20K
> Paid Health Insurance
> Flights to Dubai
> 
> We are only two people (1 dad, and a 10 year old son). This seems quite doable to me, but I am afraid I am failing to consider something big! We have a pretty simple lifestyle and I would like to use this opportunity to save as much money as possible. My biggest "extra expenses" involve traveling (on a budget - think Thailand!) and eating out (I am not so keen on cooking, so we eat out a bit - but nothing very fancy). No need for a flashy car something like a Nissan sedan is fine with me.
> 
> Your feedback is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!


Hello,

Also try to increase your salary in lieu of the 3 bedroom villa, as there are going to be only 2 occupants, I would say 1 bedroom will be enough. Eating out is bit costly here, say 100 Dhs for 2. By the way,I would say its a good offer but it depends on your experience which isnt known to us.


----------



## gurudev

Please guide if I should accept the Job Offer

Consultant position

Designation - Project Manager (IT)

Salary - 24,000 AED + Visa, Medical, flights + Insurance
AED 24,000 per month (inclusive of basic, housing, transport)

1. Is there anything else that I need to enquire about?
2. Is this a good salary for this position?
3. Is there any catch in this?

Please guide.

cheers,
Guru


----------



## Sunder

gurudev said:


> Please guide if I should accept the Job Offer
> 
> Consultant position
> 
> Designation - Project Manager (IT)
> 
> Salary - 24,000 AED + Visa, Medical, flights + Insurance
> AED 24,000 per month (inclusive of basic, housing, transport)
> 
> 1. Is there anything else that I need to enquire about?
> 2. Is this a good salary for this position?
> 3. Is there any catch in this?
> 
> Please guide.
> 
> cheers,
> Guru


Hello Guru,

You forgot to mention about your family and lifestyle, on basis of which we can give you a suggestion. If you are single then its a good amount.
1) enquire is it a permanent job or temporary - Visa will for how many years, transportation allowance, Kids school fees allowance ( too costly)??? Visa and relocation expenditure should be for the family...
2) Dont know about your experience so cant comment on the same
3) Check what is the basic salary and the allowances which you are getting, rent is a major cost here... and at the end of the day try to negotiate much more and if you are saving as much as you are doing in home country then no need to come over here.

Hope this helps !!!

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## gurudev

Sunder said:


> Hello Guru,
> 
> You forgot to mention about your family and lifestyle, on basis of which we can give you a suggestion. If you are single then its a good amount.
> 1) enquire is it a permanent job or temporary - Visa will for how many years, transportation allowance, Kids school fees allowance ( too costly)??? Visa and relocation expenditure should be for the family...
> 2) Dont know about your experience so cant comment on the same
> 3) Check what is the basic salary and the allowances which you are getting, rent is a major cost here... and at the end of the day try to negotiate much more and if you are saving as much as you are doing in home country then no need to come over here.
> 
> Hope this helps !!!
> 
> Thanks,
> Sunder.


Hi Sunder,

Thanks for the response.

Here are my further comments:

This is contractual job and NOT permanent.
I have a family comprising my wife and 2 kids with the eldest 1.6 yrs old.
My experience is 10 yrs.
My life style is also not that flashy and we prefer to live simple and not eat out that much.

cheers,
Guru


----------



## Sunder

gurudev said:


> Hi Sunder,
> 
> Thanks for the response.
> 
> Here are my further comments:
> 
> This is contractual job and NOT permanent.
> I have a family comprising my wife and 2 kids with the eldest 1.6 yrs old.
> My experience is 10 yrs.
> 
> cheers,
> Guru


Hello Guru,

With the amount of experience you have, the salary offered is quite low, also the side effects of a contractualy job is wht will you do if your contract is not extended. Plus you are a family of 4, so you would be needing a 2 bedroom flat plus a car which I guess will be a costly affair(you can check the forum for cost of 2 bedroom and car in dubai). Moreover your kid start going to school when he is 4, so that is in 2.5 years, the school fees are also on a higher side plus there is waiting list in here. So I would say prioritize your needs and look for a long term rather than a short term plan.


----------



## gurudev

Sunder said:


> Hello Guru,
> 
> With the amount of experience you have, the salary offered is quite low, also the side effects of a contractualy job is wht will you do if your contract is not extended. Plus you are a family of 4, so you would be needing a 2 bedroom flat plus a car which I guess will be a costly affair(you can check the forum for cost of 2 bedroom and car in dubai). Moreover your kid start going to school when he is 4, so that is in 2.5 years, the school fees are also on a higher side plus there is waiting list in here. So I would say prioritize your needs and look for a long term rather than a short term plan.


Thank you for the deep insights. What is the expected salary for a 10 yrs. exp.? Can you please elaborate? Thanks.

cheers,
Guru


----------



## Sunder

gurudev said:


> What is the expected salary for a 10 yrs. exp.? Can you please elaborate? Thanks.
> 
> cheers,
> Guru


Hello Guru,

It depends on your area of work, you are in IT so I dont have much idea about the same, you can wait for other forum members to comment on your package. But in general your salary should be around 35-40K per month so that you can live well and save for the future. Also ask about the School allowances if the company is providing.


----------



## gurudev

Sunder said:


> Hello Guru,
> 
> It depends on your area of work, you are in IT so I dont have much idea about the same, you can wait for other forum members to comment on your package. But in general your salary should be around 35-40K per month so that you can live well and save for the future. Also ask about the School allowances if the company is providing.


Hi Sunder,

Thank you for providing such thoughtful suggestions. I appreciate the same.

cheers,
Guru


----------



## schiffa

Hello.

Thanks for your comments on the benefits package in case of husband and wife working for the same employer. It was very interesting to read this and provided additional insights for me, as I never considered (was not aware of) many points mentioned in your post. I will try to negotiate but will go with whatever offered in case the negotatioan does not work.

Schiffa


----------



## schiffa

Hello Windhoek2Dubai014.

Not that I have any experience with the UAE job market but I am also in academia so I can compare my offer with yours. They offered me the salary of around 135,000 USD per year + benefits. I am at the same level as you are, i.e. Associate Professor (in fact still a junior one, I was promoted just this year), but my field is engineering. I do not know much about other universities in UAE, but comparing this to your offer I suppose you should be able to find something better. The offer is from a research university in Abu Dhabi which does not have an undergraduate program (only graduate), so the focus is on research, while the teaching load is low (2 courses per year). Teaching universities probably offer less, so if your research record (publications and grants) is good try to find some research university.

Schiffa






Windhoek2Dubai014 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was just given the following offer, and would like some feedback. For the record, I am an Associate Professor (PhD Social Sciences/Public Health). I have been offered a 3 year contract with the following:
> 
> Base 24K per month
> Housing in a 3 BR villa included and fully paid
> Education allowance 50K per year
> Furnishing allowance 40K
> Standard Relocation Allowance (not yet specified)
> Annual flights for 2 back to Southern Africa
> 3 months paid holiday (mid June - mid August, and one month scattered) per year
> End of service gratuity (1 month salary for each year of service)
> Repatriation expenses 20K
> Paid Health Insurance
> Flights to Dubai
> 
> We are only two people (1 dad, and a 10 year old son). This seems quite doable to me, but I am afraid I am failing to consider something big! We have a pretty simple lifestyle and I would like to use this opportunity to save as much money as possible. My biggest "extra expenses" involve traveling (on a budget - think Thailand!) and eating out (I am not so keen on cooking, so we eat out a bit - but nothing very fancy). No need for a flashy car something like a Nissan sedan is fine with me.
> 
> Your feedback is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## CorporateBuyOut

HI all,

Long time reader, first time poster. I've been looking to make the move to the UAE, preferably Dubai/Abu Dhabi, for a few years and have decided that now is the time to make the move. I'm through to a second interview with a sales firm in Dubai which is a role similar to one that I did in the UK a few years ago. As of yet the package hasn't been discussed, however from doing some research and from contact with one of their competitors a few years ago I believe that the package would be as follows:

Salary - circa 32,000 AED per month
Bonus - 20% of full year salary
Flights home x 1 per year
Private medical
20% discount at Emirates Leisure food and beverage outlets (wide range of outlets, from Costa Coffee to Giraffe, Hey Presto and Barca Club)

I don't recall a housing or car allowance being discussed, so I'm assuming that I'd have to fund these myself. In terms of the salary the level shown was approx. 2 years ago so it may have increased slightly.

I'm a single, mid 20's guy - will the above allow me to live a good life whilst also saving some each month, say between £500 to £1k? I've never been a big party guy but do love some drinks a few times a week and the odd meal out... life style wise I like to enjoy myself and buy nice things but I'm able to budget etc. What I'm trying to say is that I want to be able to enjoy living in the UAE without any major concerns about the cost of living etc. Apartment wise I'd like a 2 bed, a bed for me and a spare bed for people coming to visit etc.

Also, for those who have experience of London living, I'm on a high £40k salary plus 15% bonus, but of course the costs of living in London are pretty high. How would my salary in the UAE compare to London in terms of disposable income left at the end of the month?

Your feedback on the above is appreciated!


----------



## CorporateBuyOut

By the way, I have 5 years work experience, all in the UK and all with major blue chip companies, and have a 3 year bachelors degree (2:1).


----------



## KamiKami

Hi,
Need an advise - what sort of salary I should be negotiating in UAE with 7 years UK experience and currently on 70k per annum before tax.
K


----------



## Cassiopia

KamiKami said:


> Hi,
> Need an advise - what sort of salary I should be negotiating in UAE with 7 years UK experience and currently on 70k per annum before tax.
> K


As an expat, "salary" is only part of the deal, of course you should negotiate. Let's say in the range of 20% to 30% above your current salary. That's the international HR consultant recommendation. Even you get 30% more you are not fully compensated. 

What's more important and will affect your overall income is the expat package. This is the focus.

And expat package nego need a bit of "tips and trick" because the company know that you have no idea what to ask for. And they always wait you to ask. Asking some good people here is only half the battle because your needs and lifestyle are different from their needs. JObs, rank, experience, nationality, family status, etc all are factors.

If you know the "trick", the company will feel "guilty" not to grant you anything you ask. Some expat secretly lives only with their package without touching their base salary. 

That's the reality.


----------



## Cassiopia

CorporateBuyOut said:


> HI all,
> 
> ...
> I don't recall a housing or car allowance being discussed, so I'm assuming that I'd have to fund these myself. In terms of the salary the level shown was approx. 2 years ago so it may have increased slightly....


Of course they will leave out something !!! Don't ever think they list down all your needs. They basically use a "generic" package for you. Do you think they will offer an "ideal" package for you ? Not in a million years.

So dig more. Frankly, what i read from your package there's a lot of things to dig.
Good luck.


----------



## CorporateBuyOut

I totally agree with you Cassiopia - my impression of firms in the UAE is that they expect applicants to be so happy that they've been offered a role that they don't negotiate properly... needless to say I'll be negotiating hard.

For a junior/middle management sales role what sort of 'add ons' can I ask for? I'm conscious that 33k AED per month, before bonus, is already a fair increase from my UK salary and is also tax free so I'm not sure how far I can push.

So, if I wanted to end up in an apartment by myself (2 bed), what is this going to cost me? I'd ideally be somewhere nice and central, so I've been focusing on the marina area but any tips for others for your professionals would be great. Also, I've heard that a lot of landlords ask for a years rent up front rather than monthly as is the way in the UK... I don't have £10-£15k saved up so are there options for monthly payments or is it all annual in one lump sum?


----------



## Sunder

CorporateBuyOut said:


> I totally agree with you Cassiopia - my impression of firms in the UAE is that they expect applicants to be so happy that they've been offered a role that they don't negotiate properly... needless to say I'll be negotiating hard.
> 
> For a junior/middle management sales role what sort of 'add ons' can I ask for? I'm conscious that 33k AED per month, before bonus, is already a fair increase from my UK salary and is also tax free so I'm not sure how far I can push.
> 
> So, if I wanted to end up in an apartment by myself (2 bed), what is this going to cost me? I'd ideally be somewhere nice and central, so I've been focusing on the marina area but any tips for others for your professionals would be great. Also, I've heard that a lot of landlords ask for a years rent up front rather than monthly as is the way in the UK... I don't have £10-£15k saved up so are there options for monthly payments or is it all annual in one lump sum?


Hello,

2Bedroom in Marina is very costly, it could be somewhere between 120K-150K per year. The payment is generally done in 4 cheques, means 4 post dated cheques but some times owners want 1 cheque or 2 cheques too(you can get some discount too). DEWA charges can anywhere between 1200 AED -1500 AED per month, so if you are thinking about 2 bedroom these cost add up.


----------



## Cassiopia

CorporateBuyOut said:


> I totally agree with you Cassiopia - my impression of firms in the UAE is that they expect applicants to be so happy that they've been offered a role that they don't negotiate properly... needless to say I'll be negotiating hard.
> 
> For a junior/middle management sales role what sort of 'add ons' can I ask for? I'm conscious that 33k AED per month, before bonus, is already a fair increase from my UK salary and is also tax free so I'm not sure how far I can push.
> 
> So, if I wanted to end up in an apartment by myself (2 bed), what is this going to cost me? I'd ideally be somewhere nice and central, so I've been focusing on the marina area but any tips for others for your professionals would be great. Also, I've heard that a lot of landlords ask for a years rent up front rather than monthly as is the way in the UK... I don't have £10-£15k saved up so are there options for monthly payments or is it all annual in one lump sum?


I leave the "housing" questions to other forumners.

But I want to give you some "insider" info about this expat package business.

Actually, to get fully compensated, there is a systematic calculation and kind of "formula". Big companies pay big money using third party HR firms/consultants like Mercxx, Hax Group, Towxx Watxxx (those "xx" are to cover the real name of those HR firms) etc. on salary and package advice for their international employees. For instance, the famous Mercxx Cost of Living Report (full version) is sold only to big companies for almost thousand of dollars per report. (don't confuse with their free version summary report that you can get available on the internet). You as the employee won't get the chance to buy it. The HR firms recommend those big companies the suitable salary and package for you. Small companies gauge the expat package own their own.

But in the end , the advice is not mandatory for these big companies to follow, but merely to give those big companies some "ceiling" so that they won't pay above what is recommended!

In other words, they always pay below what is recommended unless you know what to dig. That's why they leave something here and there in the package.

However, if the company really wants you badly, and you ask the "right" question, you probably get a much better package.

The key is you should diagnose yourself. As i said before in other post, advice from good people here, is only help you win half the battle because their lifestyle/job rank of good people here are different.

For an example, as you mentioned , the company is a sale firm. So my question is for your "add-ons", is your job sales-oriented or marketing task? Therefore ;

1. Are you deserve for any commission/share/stock options besides bonus ?
2. Are you losing any guaranteed bonus from previous employee by taking this new job? 
3. Does the job require a company car/car allowance for sales pitch in certain area or to project you a certain image for the company ?

You see the value of these 3 questions (if applicable to you) may be worth thousands a year for you. Essentially, there are lots more to dig.

Good luck.


----------



## Cassiopia

Cassiopia said:


> ....
> For an example, as you mentioned , the company is a sale firm. So my question is for your "add-ons", is your job sales-oriented or marketing task? Therefore ;
> 
> 1. Are you deserve for any commission/share/stock options besides bonus ?
> 2. Are you losing any guaranteed bonus from previous employee by taking this new job?
> 3. Does the job require a company car/car allowance for sales pitch in certain area or to project you a certain image for the company ?


My typo in number 2 ; 

Should be..
2. Are you losing any guaranteed bonus from previous EMPLOYMENT by taking this new job?


----------



## Polly English

*Disillusioned*

Very interesting comments Cassiopia.

Currently sitting here in the rain considering an expat package from my uk employer which includes a housing allowance for Jebel Ali, but my main gripe is the salary is to be my current uk NET plus COLA as advised by one of the major HR outfits. Is this normal practice, seems a bit cheeky to me. What happened to the rosy vision of escaping to the sun for a few years and making a tidy tax free pile?


----------



## zatapa

Polly English said:


> Very interesting comments Cassiopia.
> 
> Currently sitting here in the rain considering an expat package from my uk employer which includes a housing allowance for Jebel Ali, but my main gripe is the salary is to be my current uk NET plus COLA as advised by one of the major HR outfits. Is this normal practice, seems a bit cheeky to me. What happened to the rosy vision of escaping to the sun for a few years and making a tidy tax free pile?


I have a hypotax based contract which due to COLA and other allowances ends up almost the same amount net as what i made gross in the Netherlands. In addition to that, i get a car allowance, better medical insurance, housing allowance and schooling paid for my children up to 45k each.

Altogether the package is about 75% higher than my gross package back home but it is a promotion of course.


----------



## JonGard

Polly English said:


> What happened to the rosy vision of escaping to the sun for a few years and making a tidy tax free pile?


You'll still be escaping to the sun 

It's easy to save money here, once you're settled. I seem to have a much lower salary than many on here, but save 30% monthly with no issues and what I consider a good quality of life.

All about what you're expecting.


----------



## KamiKami

*is it worth it?*

Folks,
Got an offer 20k salary plus 20k allowances = total 40k intake...
me and my wife
plan is to get a two bed in reem island and get an suv. 
not a heavy spender/shopoholic ...with no kids - is it a good package ?


----------



## vantage

KamiKami said:


> Folks,
> Got an offer 20k salary plus 20k allowances = total 40k intake...
> me and my wife
> plan is to get a two bed in reem island and get an suv.
> not a heavy spender/shopoholic ...with no kids - is it a good package ?


given the limited info you've given us......

40K / month for a couple with no kids is a good package, and you can live well, travel, with two cars, and save a good chunk of cash.
you could also live the high life, get into horrendous debt, and leave penniless.


i say limited info, as 40K is fantastic for someone that earns 20K back home, currently.
It is a rubbish package for someone currently earning 60K back home..

Are you planning children? 
worth calculating the impact of this, if you are...


----------



## KamiKami

vantage said:


> given the limited info you've given us......
> 
> 40K / month for a couple with no kids is a good package, and you can live well, travel, with two cars, and save a good chunk of cash.
> you could also live the high life, get into horrendous debt, and leave penniless.
> 
> 
> i say limited info, as 40K is fantastic for someone that earns 20K back home, currently.
> It is a rubbish package for someone currently earning 60K back home..
> 
> Are you planning children?
> worth calculating the impact of this, if you are...


My current intake here in uk after taxes is 25k 
I have 7 years experience in banking


----------



## driftingaway

I have an interesting problem...

My wife's company gives us 90,000 AED annual housing allowance to use in Abu Dhabi.

A company has offered me 22,000 AED a month but that is 'all in', and that I can spend it how I like.

My wife's company say they need to see my contract to confirm whether they will still be able to offer a housing allowance or not. They say if the allowance is lower than they offer they will make it up to the 90,000AED but if it is the same/higher then their offer will be void.

What would be the best thing to do? Ask my company to split the 22,000 into 21,500AED base and 500AED a month housing, just to meet Abu Dhabi employment laws, then get my wife's company to make up the difference..?


----------



## TallyHo

I would tell your wife's company that you are not receiving any allowances. You can provide the salary statement reflecting the fixed sum of 22K. 

'All in' packages are increasingly the norm in Dubai.

Your salary offer isn't so high that your wife's company should feel justified in removing the housing allowance. If the salary was 50k/month it would probably be a different story.

If your wife's company still demands that you come back with an official salary breakdown, then speak to your new company and have them set aside 500 AED/month as the 'housing allowance'. 

Knowing this part of the world and the often byzantine regulations in many companies, creative accounting is usually the way to go  

The accountant at your wife's company probably only cares about seeing an actual allowance from your end, irrespective of whether it's 500/month or 10,000/month, in order to avoid having to deal with a salary statement with no official allowance breakdown. It's all about being able to fill out the paperwork easily 



driftingaway said:


> I have an interesting problem...
> 
> My wife's company gives us 90,000 AED annual housing allowance to use in Abu Dhabi.
> 
> A company has offered me 22,000 AED a month but that is 'all in', and that I can spend it how I like.
> 
> My wife's company say they need to see my contract to confirm whether they will still be able to offer a housing allowance or not. They say if the allowance is lower than they offer they will make it up to the 90,000AED but if it is the same/higher then their offer will be void.
> 
> What would be the best thing to do? Ask my company to split the 22,000 into 21,500AED base and 500AED a month housing, just to meet Abu Dhabi employment laws, then get my wife's company to make up the difference..?


----------



## mikegodfrey

I have been working in Canada for last 17 years as university administrator with $106000 gross,medical benefits and university pension. I have 4 school going kids and I have PhD degree.
I applied for a job for adventure in UAE and after interview one college is offering me this package with three year contract. I have no idea about UAE. I hope someone will help me on this.
45000K per month (32000 base and other housing)
Medical for family
120000 per year for kids education
tickets for family on joing and after the contract
1 month pay for evry year of service at the end of contract
I wil appreciate an honest opinion on this.


----------



## TallyHo

It's a big salary increase but consider the following:

120,000 for children's education is nothing because you have four children. The best North American school is American School of Dubai. Fees are between 80-100K per child. Next best is probably Dubai American Academy. Fees are around 70,000 per child. You can do the maths. 

There are cheaper schools but whether you will be happy with them versus the schools your kids are already in is entirely up to you. 

You are only getting tickets at the onset and end of contract? Not annually? Most people get tickets annually. If you want to go back to Canada each summer, that's six flights you need to pay for. 5,000 AED is the going rate for flights to North America, so that's 30,000 just in flights to Canada each year.

Let's say you find a cheaper school for 50,000 per child. That's 200,000. 

A 3-4 bedroom villa in a decent expat area will probably cost you 200,000.

The flights home in the summer: 30,000

So far we're spending 430,000. 

Your package is basically 660,000/year, inclusive of school fees.

That leaves you with 230,000 to pay for food, clothing, entertainment, daily living expenses, operate two cars, any other holidays and of course, savings. 

It's really not that much at the end of the day.

It's probably shocking to you but the killer difference in your offer are the school expenses and the fact that you have 4 kids. With 1-2 kids you have a great offer. With 4 kids....not so much. 

The other thing I would consider is that the offer is a 3-year contract. Presumably it's renewable at the end of the 3 years? If you have what amounts to tenure at your current job, are happy with you children's schools and where you live, do you want to gamble all that for a 3-year stint in the UAE? 




mikegodfrey said:


> I have been working in Canada for last 17 years as university administrator with $106000 gross,medical benefits and university pension. I have 4 school going kids and I have PhD degree.
> I applied for a job for adventure in UAE and after interview one college is offering me this package with three year contract. I have no idea about UAE. I hope someone will help me on this.
> 45000K per month (32000 base and other housing)
> Medical for family
> 120000 per year for kids education
> tickets for family on joing and after the contract
> 1 month pay for evry year of service at the end of contract
> I wil appreciate an honest opinion on this.


----------



## Sunder

mikegodfrey said:


> I have been working in Canada for last 17 years as university administrator with $106000 gross,medical benefits and university pension. I have 4 school going kids and I have PhD degree.
> I applied for a job for adventure in UAE and after interview one college is offering me this package with three year contract. I have no idea about UAE. I hope someone will help me on this.
> 45000K per month (32000 base and other housing)
> Medical for family
> 120000 per year for kids education
> tickets for family on joing and after the contract
> 1 month pay for evry year of service at the end of contract
> I wil appreciate an honest opinion on this.


Hello mikegodfrey,

The end of contract service is also for 21 days for first 5 yrs and then 30 days after 5 years of service, so just be sure about that. Of course Tally Ho has explained the living costs well, I will advise you to be where you are.


----------



## driftingaway

TallyHo said:


> I would tell your wife's company that you are not receiving any allowances. You can provide the salary statement reflecting the fixed sum of 22K.
> 
> 'All in' packages are increasingly the norm in Dubai.
> 
> Your salary offer isn't so high that your wife's company should feel justified in removing the housing allowance. If the salary was 50k/month it would probably be a different story.
> 
> If your wife's company still demands that you come back with an official salary breakdown, then speak to your new company and have them set aside 500 AED/month as the 'housing allowance'.
> 
> Knowing this part of the world and the often byzantine regulations in many companies, creative accounting is usually the way to go
> 
> The accountant at your wife's company probably only cares about seeing an actual allowance from your end, irrespective of whether it's 500/month or 10,000/month, in order to avoid having to deal with a salary statement with no official allowance breakdown. It's all about being able to fill out the paperwork easily


Thanks for this, very useful.

We told my wife's company that I'm not receiving allowances and her HR told her that was impossible - that all contracts come with housing allowance in the UAE. They definitely want to see a full salary breakdown.

So yes, I'm very much hoping I can convince my new company's HR dept to offer a breakdown with a nominal sum, and then get my wife's company to match it up to the anual amount.


----------



## TallyHo

Your wife's company is wrong.

My own contract doesn't have a housing allowance. I have a base salary plus a nominal transportation allowance. It's considered "all in." And it's the same for all our employees. I'm told the only reason we have the separate transportation allowance is because it's the only legally required allowance, and it's strictly because we're expected to fund the annual flight home out of this transportation "allowance". 

Abu Dhabi may have different rules but otherwise in Dubai we are absolutely not required to provide a housing allowance separate from the base. The only reason companies continue to provide a separate housing "allowance" is that it reduces the base, and the end of service gratuity is based only on the base salary. 

As it is, if you don't want to fight your wife's company, do what I said and speak to your HR and ask them to specify a nominal sum as a housing allowance. And keep it as low as possible.

FYI:

On Your Side: Housing allowances are not mandatory for UAE employers | The National



driftingaway said:


> Thanks for this, very useful.
> 
> We told my wife's company that I'm not receiving allowances and her HR told her that was impossible - that all contracts come with housing allowance in the UAE. They definitely want to see a full salary breakdown.
> 
> So yes, I'm very much hoping I can convince my new company's HR dept to offer a breakdown with a nominal sum, and then get my wife's company to match it up to the anual amount.


----------



## driftingaway

TallyHo said:


> Your wife's company is wrong.
> 
> My own contract doesn't have a housing allowance. I have a base salary plus a nominal transportation allowance. It's considered "all in." And it's the same for all our employees. I'm told the only reason we have the separate transportation allowance is because it's the only legally required allowance, and it's strictly because we're expected to fund the annual flight home out of this transportation "allowance".
> 
> Abu Dhabi may have different rules but otherwise in Dubai we are absolutely not required to provide a housing allowance separate from the base. The only reason companies continue to provide a separate housing "allowance" is that it reduces the base, and the end of service gratuity is based only on the base salary.
> 
> As it is, if you don't want to fight your wife's company, do what I said and speak to your HR and ask them to specify a nominal sum as a housing allowance. And keep it as low as possible.
> 
> FYI:
> 
> On Your Side: Housing allowances are not mandatory for UAE employers | The National


Thank you - this is all very, very helpful.


----------



## Kashman

mikegodfrey said:


> I have been working in Canada for last 17 years as university administrator with $106000 gross,medical benefits and university pension. I have 4 school going kids and I have PhD degree.
> I applied for a job for adventure in UAE and after interview one college is offering me this package with three year contract. I have no idea about UAE. I hope someone will help me on this.
> 45000K per month (32000 base and other housing)
> Medical for family
> 120000 per year for kids education
> tickets for family on joing and after the contract
> 1 month pay for evry year of service at the end of contract
> I wil appreciate an honest opinion on this.


I think the biggest problem you will face is TAXES. If the Canadian government thinks you will come back to Canada, then they will treat you as a resident, regardless of where you live. That means the money you make in Dubai will be taxed at a Canadian rate. In order to take advantage of the Tax savings, you have to become a non-resident of Canada, meaning giving up all ties you have, such as Health Cards, Driver Licenses, etc. Speaking with my Accountant, he said anything less then 5 years away, the government will most likely come after you for its piece of the pie.

Personally, for a 3 year plan, I wouldn't even consider. But if your plan is to stay longer, then as someone already pointed out, 45K with 4 kids will be hard to manage. This assumes you want a similar life to the one you have in Canada. Schooling and Home Rental will cost you significantly and return trips to Canada in the summer time are 9k dihram.


----------



## 0palthecat

*Single expat package*

Hi There- I have really enjoyed this thread as I'm in the midst of trying to get a job in Dubai. 

My question is: I am a single negotiating a relo/expat package, coming from the U.S. Has any of you able to get any of the potential education allowance $ toward anything? Any tips on negotiating for single packages in general? The Company I am interviewing with is a U.S. healthcare IT based in Knowledge Village. The recruiter has told me that they don't do a housing allowance. They will pay for complete relocation including vehicle, yearly travel home, healthcare insurance. I would rather buy a car there, so want to negotiate for a lump sum equivalent to shipping a car from West coast USA plus initial costs of licensing, etc. 

My position is "professional" grade and equivalent job in the U.S. is around $95k. Right now I am taking home $7k per month as a nurse. The job in Dubai would be a new industry for me, and I would be travelling 75%. The housing costs are freaking me out a bit, and I want to make sure I won't sell myself short. I'm thinking 375k AED per year? Also, the recruiter did say that they are giving all their employees a 24k supplement because of the rise in rents this year.


----------



## mihai.toma

*salary in Dubai*

Hello,

My company is currently in the process of opening an office in Dubai and is considering relocating myself and a colleague there. The company will offer training and consultancy services in management administration and other economic related areas.
I will be responsible for delivering training courses and consultancy services, while my colleague will be the manager of the newly opened office and will be dedicated to the administrative aspects of the business and client relations. 
Taking into consideration that the company will pay the rent for the apartment and will lease/buy a car, at what level should our salary expectations be?

Thank you,

Mihai


----------



## Sunder

mihai.toma said:


> Hello,
> 
> My company is currently in the process of opening an office in Dubai and is considering relocating myself and a colleague there. The company will offer training and consultancy services in management administration and other economic related areas.
> I will be responsible for delivering training courses and consultancy services, while my colleague will be the manager of the newly opened office and will be dedicated to the administrative aspects of the business and client relations.
> Taking into consideration that the company will pay the rent for the apartment and will lease/buy a car, at what level should our salary expectations be?
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Mihai


Hello Mihai,

Well first of all you havent said anything about your family and lifestyle, so the salary is pretty much dependent on the two factors as said. You can see the earlier threads about cost of living, the major cost is housing which your company will provide, so other than that anything more than 25000 Dhs per month would be good. As you wont be spending more than 10 Dhs in a months,thus you can save 15k Dhs. If you have kids then you have to ask for school allowance of more than Dhs 50K per child per year to cover the tuition fees as schools are very expensive in here.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## mihai.toma

Sunder said:


> Hello Mihai,
> 
> Well first of all you havent said anything about your family and lifestyle, so the salary is pretty much dependent on the two factors as said. You can see the earlier threads about cost of living, the major cost is housing which your company will provide, so other than that anything more than 25000 Dhs per month would be good. As you wont be spending more than 10 Dhs in a months,thus you can save 15k Dhs. If you have kids then you have to ask for school allowance of more than Dhs 50K per child per year to cover the tuition fees as schools are very expensive in here.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sunder.


Thanks for the reply. Regarding the family aspect, I am currently single with no children and not planning on changing any of the aspects in let's say the next year.
In terms of lifestyle I enjoy going out and even taking vacations/trips outside the country.
Hope this makes it more accurate.

Thanks,
Mihai


----------



## PFBrito

*Offer Letter*

Hello everyone.
I had just received an offer from Abu Dhabi for a health allied job, and i am wondering if it is a good offer:
Basic Salary: 8074 AED
Transportation: 400 AED
Phone/Utilities: 301 AED
Air Ticket Allowance: 245 AED
Total Monthly: 9020 AED.
*One-time Furniture/Settling-in allowance of 2000 AED. 

The offer is just for me, they told me that i can not take my husband and my 2 year old daughter because the familiar package it's only for service managers????

It includes accomodation in the hospital residence and trasport from and to the hospital, Health insurance

I have 5 days to renogiate or decline this offer.

How or witch item can i ask for more and how much more???

I would really appreciate your help and wise suggestions...

Best regards

Paula


----------



## NjxNA

PFBrito said:


> Hello everyone.
> I had just received an offer from Abu Dhabi for a health allied job, and i am wondering if it is a good offer:
> Basic Salary: 8074 AED
> Transportation: 400 AED
> Phone/Utilities: 301 AED
> *Air Ticket Allowance: 245 AED*
> Total Monthly: 9020 AED.
> *One-time Furniture/Settling-in allowance of 2000 AED.
> 
> The offer is just for me, they told me that i can not take my husband and my 2 year old daughter because the familiar package it's only for service managers????
> 
> It includes accomodation in the hospital residence and trasport from and to the hospital, Health insurance
> 
> I have 5 days to renogiate or decline this offer.
> 
> How or witch item can i ask for more and how much more???
> 
> I would really appreciate your help and wise suggestions...
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Paula


You won't even get to Oman with that...
Not sure you'll be eventually able to sponsor your husband with that salary so I would just decline the offer as I cannot see room for proper negotiation with this basic.


----------



## PFBrito

Thank you for your reply.


----------



## Pino

Hi everyone!

Like many people, and though I've been reading as much as I could, I have my doubts and probably it is better to ask.

I have an offer to work in Dubai, 25k/month + medical care. My idea is saving money, work in a decent place (Marina maybe in studio for 75k/yr?), have a "normal' car (2nd hand well revised for 25k?). Probably I won't spend much more than food, housing, monthly expenses,...a boring life let's say :biggrin1: , barely doing anything else except work, save money and travel sometimes to visit my family. I'm not married.

Is it a good salary for good saving at least some 100k/yr?

Thanks


----------



## vantage

Pino said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Like many people, and though I've been reading as much as I could, I have my doubts and probably it is better to ask.
> 
> I have an offer to work in Dubai, 25k/month + medical care. My idea is saving money, work in a decent place (Marina maybe in studio for 75k/yr?), have a "normal' car (2nd hand well revised for 25k?). Probably I won't spend much more than food, housing, monthly expenses,...a boring life let's say :biggrin1: , barely doing anything else except work, save money and travel sometimes to visit my family. I'm not married.
> 
> Is it a good salary for good saving at least some 100k/yr?
> 
> Thanks


yes, you can happily save 100,000 / year as a single on this salary.
set some budgets for big expenses, such as housing , and STICK TO THEM! it will be tempting to go fore the bright lights, or pay a little extra for XYZ. If saving is the goal, be cautious - you can always move somewhere nicer in a year or two, if you want.


----------



## Cassiopia

Polly English said:


> Very interesting comments Cassiopia.
> 
> Currently sitting here in the rain considering an expat package from my uk employer which includes a housing allowance for Jebel Ali, but my main gripe is the salary is to be my current uk NET plus COLA as advised by one of the major HR outfits. Is this normal practice, seems a bit cheeky to me. What happened to the rosy vision of escaping to the sun for a few years and making a tidy tax free pile?


As said before, they always offer you something below what is recommended.

Don't 'let' them calculate your "lifestyle"cost of living and determine what is the most appropriate package for you.

If you merely accept what is being offered, it is likely you leave something on the table. The key is self-assessment your own lifestyle and proof them what is missing. Since your info is limited we cant really know what your real needs is.

About your current uk NET salary, you should expect a salary increase to take the job. That's from experts advice , read here.


----------



## juankarmadrid

Hi everyone.
I´m working in a Logistics company in Spain office and I received a proposal package for Dubai Office , they are offering me 2 year contract with medical insurance I have to contribute the 30% of my salary and the 50 % of my wife (I´m married), no kids for the moment; the idea is move with mi wife.

Basic Salary: 11.000 AED
Transportation: 1000 AED
Phone/Utilities: 500 AED
Housing Allowance: 4.000 AED
Total Monthly: 16.500 AED.

What do you think about this proposal?? it´s enough for only 2 year contract ?; I want to have kids and of course have a normal life.

Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## BedouGirl

juankarmadrid said:


> Hi everyone. I´m working in a Logistics company in Spain office and I received a proposal package for Dubai Office , they are offering me 2 year contract with medical insurance I have to contribute the 30% of my salary and the 50 % of my wife (I´m married), no kids for the moment; the idea is move with mi wife. Basic Salary: 11.000 AED Transportation: 1000 AED Phone/Utilities: 500 AED Housing Allowance: 4.000 AED Total Monthly: 16.500 AED. What do you think about this proposal?? it´s enough for only 2 year contract ?; I want to have kids and of course have a normal life. Thanks for your feedback.


Do I understand correctly - you have to pay 30 and 50% of the medical insurance costs for yourself and your wife? Will your wife work? You don't say what your job is but, honestly, I don't think it's a fantastic package. Have a look at Dubizzle to see how much a one bedroom apartment will cost you and that will give you more of an idea. And that's just going to be the rent plus you have to pay out deposits before you move in and realtor fees. Have a look at the stickies on here, they're full of useful information.


----------



## Felixtoo2

You need as much medical cover as you can get here a friends kid has just been in hospital here for an operation and with the recuperation in hospital afterwards the bill came out at just for 100,000dhs. Fortunately work covers us for pretty much all of it but I wouldn't like to be paying half of that bill.


----------



## juankarmadrid

BedouGirl said:


> Do I understand correctly - you have to pay 30 and 50% of the medical insurance costs for yourself and your wife? Will your wife work? You don't say what your job is but, honestly, I don't think it's a fantastic package. Have a look at Dubizzle to see how much a one bedroom apartment will cost you and that will give you more of an idea. And that's just going to be the rent plus you have to pay out deposits before you move in and realtor fees. Have a look at the stickies on here, they're full of useful information.


Hi BedouGirl,
thank you very much for your feedback, what I say is that I have to assume the 30 % of medical insurance in my case and the 50 % of my wife, we have to consider that my wife don´t works , How much cost a medical insurance? to have an idea....
Regarding bedroom apartment, I´ve been checking Dubizzle and the prices are per year, it means that I have to pay as it or per month ?


----------



## seanberg

Hello

I browsed through over 30 pages' posts and benefited much from the discussion everyone contributed.

I was recently offered a position in oil gas sector, based in Al Barsha Dubai. The monthly salary is 45000AED including everything, also comes with so called premium medical insurance and 24 days annual leave, standard year end bonus etc... 

I'm currently 33 years old (single family status) so I guess I will save the 3000AED/month school allowance for the company. I have been working in Germany (my home country) in the past 5 years after my PhD graduation. 

I want to stick to a typical european lifestyle and a standard 1-bedroom flat in Marina for example. Is that possible I can negotiate the total monthly salary up to 50k since the school allowance is not directly applicable to me?

Is there a decent German community in Dubai that I can comfortably social with? I don't drink or club much in general, while quite into outdoor sports and travelling. How much I will be able to save per year?

This is my first post and I know I have asked too many questions. Thank you very much for any reply and information.

SB


----------



## BedouGirl

juankarmadrid said:


> Hi BedouGirl, thank you very much for your feedback, what I say is that I have to assume the 30 % of medical insurance in my case and the 50 % of my wife, we have to consider that my wife don´t works , How much cost a medical insurance? to have an idea.... Regarding bedroom apartment, I´ve been checking Dubizzle and the prices are per year, it means that I have to pay as it or per month ?


Legally, in Dubai, your company has to pay for your medical cover. It's not just about the cost, it's what is and isn't covered. You need to discuss this with your company. They would be able to tell you what your share would be and the extent you are covered for. Rents here are paid, in advance by cheques, for the whole year. Sometimes it's one cheque and it can go up to twelve, but that's rare. Honestly, if your wife isn't going to work, then turn the offer down.


----------



## TallyHo

I wouldn't bet on the company agreeing to pay you more in lieu of school fees.

I've never heard of it happening to anyone, although people have tried. 

Companies offer school fees because the expats have to send their children to international schools. Local schools aren't an option so the school fees don't represent a salary increase, and you may very well have been hired specifically because you don't have children.

As for Germans, yes, there are many Germans in Dubai. 



seanberg said:


> Hello
> 
> I browsed through over 30 pages' posts and benefited much from the discussion everyone contributed.
> 
> I was recently offered a position in oil gas sector, based in Al Barsha Dubai. The monthly salary is 45000AED including everything, also comes with so called premium medical insurance and 24 days annual leave, standard year end bonus etc...
> 
> I'm currently 33 years old (single family status) so I guess I will save the 3000AED/month school allowance for the company. I have been working in Germany (my home country) in the past 5 years after my PhD graduation.
> 
> I want to stick to a typical european lifestyle and a standard 1-bedroom flat in Marina for example. Is that possible I can negotiate the total monthly salary up to 50k since the school allowance is not directly applicable to me?
> 
> Is there a decent German community in Dubai that I can comfortably social with? I don't drink or club much in general, while quite into outdoor sports and travelling. How much I will be able to save per year?
> 
> This is my first post and I know I have asked too many questions. Thank you very much for any reply and information.
> 
> SB


----------



## juankarmadrid

BedouGirl said:


> Legally, in Dubai, your company has to pay for your medical cover. It's not just about the cost, it's what is and isn't covered. You need to discuss this with your company. They would be able to tell you what your share would be and the extent you are covered for. Rents here are paid, in advance by cheques, for the whole year. Sometimes it's one cheque and it can go up to twelve, but that's rare. Honestly, if your wife isn't going to work, then turn the offer down.


Ok, it's good to know these details , I Have pending a call to negotiate , I don't know if there are possibilities to reach a better conditions anyway i'm going to try , so would be great Have an idea to propose from my side , could you please let me know how much i Have to ask for get better conditions for me and my wife ? 

Thank you very much again

Juan


----------



## Cassiopia

juankarmadrid said:


> Ok, it's good to know these details , I Have pending a call to negotiate , I don't know if there are possibilities to reach a better conditions anyway i'm going to try , so would be great Have an idea to propose from my side , could you please let me know how much i Have to ask for get better conditions for me and my wife ?
> 
> Thank you very much again
> 
> Juan


Your info is still unclear (at least for me). You said your wife don't/won't work by following you.

But...
Does your wife work before in Spain/home country and sacrifice her job just to follow you ?

If she's been working before in Spain, and quit her job just to follow you , it's a different story. You still can nego for better package if you clarify this info. 

As i said before the key is self assessment. We here (at least for me) still unclear your wife job status before in Spain. I hate to say this, you are leaving money on the table if you accept the offer.


----------



## Cassiopia

seanberg said:


> ..
> I browsed through over 30 pages' posts and benefited much from the discussion everyone contributed. .....
> 
> SB


It's good if you benefited from those 30 pages' post of info. But ideally, you really need a thorough self-assessment based on your own lifestyle needs, not from other people lifestyle needs.

In reality there's almost nearly 100 issues for an expat to self assessment themselves in order to maximise his/her expat package. This is based from the expat self-assessment checklist tool.

Basically your company just offer you a "typical generic" package. Ideally, in reality an expat package should be customised to your lifestyle needs. Of course a school allowance is not part of the deal of trade off for a single person. There's more than that to deal off for a single person.


----------



## direwolf11

Single, mid level associate position in an investment firm. ~50k all-inclusive monthly.


----------



## juankarmadrid

Cassiopia said:


> Your info is still unclear (at least for me). You said your wife don't/won't work by following you.
> 
> But...
> Does your wife work before in Spain/home country and sacrifice her job just to follow you ?
> 
> If she's been working before in Spain, and quit her job just to follow you , it's a different story. You still can nego for better package if you clarify this info.
> 
> As i said before the key is self assessment. We here (at least for me) still unclear your wife job status before in Spain. I hate to say this, you are leaving money on the table if you accept the offer.


Hi Cassiopia,

the problem is that my wife don´t speak english so would be a problem once se will look a job oppornity, that´s the reason for not count her.

So , now we are considering the option only for me once the contract is for 2 years only maybe if get the offer would be enough ? (I´ll try to reach 22.400 AED´s gross salary) 

Regards


----------



## Cassiopia

juankarmadrid said:


> Hi Cassiopia,
> 
> the problem is that my wife don´t speak english so would be a problem once se will look a job oppornity, that´s the reason for not count her.
> 
> So , now we are considering the option only for me once the contract is for 2 years only maybe if get the offer would be enough ? (I´ll try to reach 22.400 AED´s gross salary)
> 
> Regards


What i mean is IF she quit her job in Spain, you are now losing a second income from your wife. Because of this, you have a strong reason to ask from the employer a spouse allowance or something else to compensate the lost of second income from your wife. That's from an international expat basic compensation principle. But in the end it is still up to the employer generosity. Your job is to make them feel "guilty" by not compensating the lost of the second income. Can't speak english is not your/her problem. The point is by following you abroad , she lose her job back home. And overall you are losing money and "worse off" than before.

If she's not working before in Spain , it's another case. Still if you dig your own situation you can still ask something else beside the spouse allowance.

Again it's still up to the employer, if really need you, and you present your case appropriately , you will get something a bit more.


----------



## egiuliani

Hello all, I'm in the negotiating phase of my contract with my potential employer in Dubai and I'm hoping for any and all advice as this is very uncharted territory for me. I have not yet committed to anything and I will have the 5th Skype conversation on Thursday where I expect if they will offer me the position we will also be discussing the employment package.

I'm an American in my early 20s, unmarried with an undergraduate degree from a top US university interviewing for a position as a College Admissions Consultant and English/standardized test trainer. 

The numbers my potential employer suggested $10,000 USD/yr minimum base salary with the stipulation the majority of my money would come from commissions. He said that selling the most comprehensive education package would earn me 15k Dhs each and my success would depend on the success of my sales and marketing.

He guaranteed that essentials including food, housing, and if needed, transport back to the US would be provided but said the money I make is up to how much I put into it. I'm concerned about the uncertainty but I know I can live simply and on a tight budget, and I'm excited for this opportunity. 

The company has been in Dubai for 6 years, and has branches in other countries as well but the Dubai branch will be undergoing significant rebranding which I will be a part of. If anyone willing to help me would like more personal information on my situation I would be happy to message privately as well.

Thank you for the help.


----------



## vantage

direwolf11 said:


> Single, mid level associate position in an investment firm. ~50k all-inclusive monthly.


Is this a question?


----------



## vantage

egiuliani said:


> Hello all, I'm in the negotiating phase of my contract with my potential employer in Dubai and I'm hoping for any and all advice as this is very uncharted territory for me. I have not yet committed to anything and I will have the 5th Skype conversation on Thursday where I expect if they will offer me the position we will also be discussing the employment package.
> 
> I'm an American in my early 20s, unmarried with an undergraduate degree from a top US university interviewing for a position as a College Admissions Consultant and English/standardized test trainer.
> 
> The numbers my potential employer suggested $10,000 USD/yr minimum base salary with the stipulation the majority of my money would come from commissions. He said that selling the most comprehensive education package would earn me 15k Dhs each and my success would depend on the success of my sales and marketing.
> 
> He guaranteed that essentials including food, housing, and if needed, transport back to the US would be provided but said the money I make is up to how much I put into it. I'm concerned about the uncertainty but I know I can live simply and on a tight budget, and I'm excited for this opportunity.
> 
> The company has been in Dubai for 6 years, and has branches in other countries as well but the Dubai branch will be undergoing significant rebranding which I will be a part of. If anyone willing to help me would like more personal information on my situation I would be happy to message privately as well.
> 
> Thank you for the help.


paying you AED 3,000 a month is peanuts, so you had better be confident that the Commission is 'real'

find out more about the food and accommodation on offer.

find out more about the commission structure. You may find that a non-comprehensive education package pays significant less commission, on an exponential scale....


----------



## Sunder

egiuliani said:


> Hello all, I'm in the negotiating phase of my contract with my potential employer in Dubai and I'm hoping for any and all advice as this is very uncharted territory for me. I have not yet committed to anything and I will have the 5th Skype conversation on Thursday where I expect if they will offer me the position we will also be discussing the employment package.
> 
> I'm an American in my early 20s, unmarried with an undergraduate degree from a top US university interviewing for a position as a College Admissions Consultant and English/standardized test trainer.
> 
> The numbers my potential employer suggested $10,000 USD/yr minimum base salary with the stipulation the majority of my money would come from commissions. He said that selling the most comprehensive education package would earn me 15k Dhs each and my success would depend on the success of my sales and marketing.
> 
> He guaranteed that essentials including food, housing, and if needed, transport back to the US would be provided but said the money I make is up to how much I put into it. I'm concerned about the uncertainty but I know I can live simply and on a tight budget, and I'm excited for this opportunity.
> 
> The company has been in Dubai for 6 years, and has branches in other countries as well but the Dubai branch will be undergoing significant rebranding which I will be a part of. If anyone willing to help me would like more personal information on my situation I would be happy to message privately as well.
> 
> Thank you for the help.


Please find out more about the offer, $10K per year is way too less... Commissions can be very tricky, what if you cant sell the package for 3 consecutive months ? Much of it depends on your lifestyle. ASk whether the accomodation is shared or you would be living alone ? I would wonder if any company pays for the food.


----------



## AUS expat

Hi,

I'm a qualified electrical engineer (buildings) with a trade background and 18 years experience, currently working in Australia. My company has made me an offer of 43,000AED per month including accommodation allowance to work in a client facing role in Dubai.

This is around $150k in AUD or 516,000 in AED p.a. which is comparable to Australia. But no Tax of course, so around $43k AUD better off.

I have a wife and 2 kids who are not at school yet, just looking for opinions as to whether this is a good offer based on the Dubai economy and cost of living.

We would need a 3 bedroom place, decent size and 2 cars. Likely need to get a nanny of sorts to help my wife with the transition and not having family there.

Is this a good offer? Will it provide opportunity to save?

Welcome some feedback.


----------



## Sunder

AUS expat said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm a qualified electrical engineer (buildings) with a trade background and 18 years experience, currently working in Australia. My company has made me an offer of 43,000AED per month including accommodation allowance to work in a client facing role in Dubai.
> 
> This is around $150k in AUD or 516,000 in AED p.a. which is comparable to Australia. But no Tax of course, so around $43k AUD better off.
> 
> I have a wife and 2 kids who are not at school yet, just looking for opinions as to whether this is a good offer based on the Dubai economy and cost of living.
> 
> We would need a 3 bedroom place, decent size and 2 cars. Likely need to get a nanny of sorts to help my wife with the transition and not having family there.
> 
> Is this a good offer? Will it provide opportunity to save?
> 
> Welcome some feedback.


Well AUS Expat, It all depends on your lifestyle. Your kids will be going to school soon, and the schools are very costly ( American Schools - 80-100K per year), a grade lower will be around 50-60K a year. 3BHK will cost you around 150K -200K AED per year, Cars aint a problem, neither is getting a nanny, I hope you can do your maths. Is your wife going to work ? How often do you eat outside ? If you are not saving double than what you are saving in Oz, I would say negotiate else be in there. Well with 18 yrs of exp you can certainly get more than this.

Cheers,
Sunder.


----------



## TallyHo

As long as your kids aren't in school yet, you can live comfortably and save money.

You should budget around 200K a year for your villa, including utilities. It can get more expensive, of course, but 200K is a decent budget for a 3-bed property + expenses.

School fees range quite a bit. The western expat schools will start at around 35K per child at the low end for the primary years and go up from there. And fees go up every year. 

Altogether, your package is perfectly livable and if you stick to a budget you will save money. It's what I'd call a bog-standard family package for a Western expat family. Not flash, not remarkable, but comfortable enough. But you must stick to a budget otherwise you probably won't save much money. 

Do try and negotiate as much as you can. Closer to 50K/month the better off you are. Few companies give annual salary increases and there are many people still on the same package they received five years ago. 



AUS expat said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm a qualified electrical engineer (buildings) with a trade background and 18 years experience, currently working in Australia. My company has made me an offer of 43,000AED per month including accommodation allowance to work in a client facing role in Dubai.
> 
> This is around $150k in AUD or 516,000 in AED p.a. which is comparable to Australia. But no Tax of course, so around $43k AUD better off.
> 
> I have a wife and 2 kids who are not at school yet, just looking for opinions as to whether this is a good offer based on the Dubai economy and cost of living.
> 
> We would need a 3 bedroom place, decent size and 2 cars. Likely need to get a nanny of sorts to help my wife with the transition and not having family there.
> 
> Is this a good offer? Will it provide opportunity to save?
> 
> Welcome some feedback.


----------



## Nesha_gal

*Salary for Finance project manager with 8 years experience*

Hi there, I have received several offers for a project manager role based in Dubai, all offering the roughly the same of 30-35K per month which includes accomodation cost. I have been advised that the base salary should be 40K/month plus accomodation - please can some advise.

Also if the accomodation is part of my salary then how do I pay the rent if they want 4 cheques and I dont have the funds for the first cheque? is this a common problem in Dubai?

Lastly, how much would a single person need to cover monthly outgoings (1-2 night outs and general food and bills) - trying to figure out what I need to have as a monthly salary.

thanks


----------



## Olga_RU

Hello friends. 
I'm russian and i'm going to Dubai in september for a month on tourist visa. I'll try my best to find a good job there. I'm accountant at local company and unfortunatelly i dont have experience at international company. But i have about 10 years experience in trading, sales and management. Of course i dont expect to find a job offer over 10K Drh a month untill i get some experience in UAE. This is why i'd like to know what avarage salary should i expect.
Thanks for your reply =)


----------



## Alexandaria

Olga_RU said:


> Hello friends.
> I'm russian and i'm going to Dubai in september for a month on tourist visa. I'll try my best to find a good job there. I'm accountant at local company and unfortunatelly i dont have experience at international company. But i have about 10 years experience in trading, sales and management. Of course i dont expect to find a job offer over 10K Drh a month untill i get some experience in UAE. This is why i'd like to know what avarage salary should i expect.
> Thanks for your reply =)


Of course , obviously expect anything much higher from your previous salary.


----------



## Sunder

Nesha_gal said:


> Hi there, I have received several offers for a project manager role based in Dubai, all offering the roughly the same of 30-35K per month which includes accomodation cost. I have been advised that the base salary should be 40K/month plus accomodation - please can some advise.
> 
> Also if the accomodation is part of my salary then how do I pay the rent if they want 4 cheques and I dont have the funds for the first cheque? is this a common problem in Dubai?
> 
> Lastly, how much would a single person need to cover monthly outgoings (1-2 night outs and general food and bills) - trying to figure out what I need to have as a monthly salary.
> 
> thanks


Hello Nesha_gal,

This happens to most of the expats in Dubai, you can open a bank account with your employers letter, but for the contract you would be needing your passport and Visa. So in general companies offer 15-30 days accomodation when you arrive in Dubai. This is in general the time taken for Visa and in the meantime if you find your apartment to live. If the company is paying for your rent, then you have to give 2-4 post dated cheques to the landlord. So say if you start living in June the 1st cheque will be dated for 1st Aug and next will be for 1st Nov. 

Many companies do pay all the accomodation allowance in one time to their employees who can then pay in a single cheque to landlords to get some discount.

Hope this help you.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## malongun

Hi All;

Sorry to jump in the gun here ! I am new and got an offer in Abu Dhabi. I am an experience 48 years young South East Asian with professional degree from Australia with 24+ years experience. Presently I am working and living in Sihanoukville Cambodia (not my home country). I have been working and living in Kuwait, Saudi Arabia, Turkmenistan in the past. My current package is a contract and soon expiring. The current package is in excess of USD100k per annum with 10% tax. 

I was offered a position in an O&G company in Abu Dhabi with the following packages:-

Basics Salary : AED 15,962; Which I think very very low with regards to experience (I have asked for more and they told me that is the best they can offer ?).
Other Allowances : AED 5600 + AED 3240 per month.
Housing Allowance : AED200,000 per annum which I think it is a standards housing allowance for wife and 4 kids ( 11,13,17 and 18).
Car Loans : AED150,000 which is a standards company loans.
Children Education : AED35,000 per annum per kids which I think I have to dig in to support my older kids ????
Annual Leave : 42 days per calendar year.
Medical and Insurance : Standards company medical package.

My reason to move is that I have been passing through many times the city of Abu Dhabi and love the place so much ! My questions now is it worth the effort for me to take the plunge ? and move to Abu Dhabi ? Or I wait for another offer ? Since I am confident that there are so many O&G opportunity in SEA at the moment ?

Regards;


----------



## Sunder

malongun said:


> Hi All;
> 
> Sorry to jump in the gun here ! I am new and got an offer in Abu Dhabi. I am an experience 48 years young South East Asian with professional degree from Australia with 24+ years experience. Presently I am working and living in Sihanoukville Cambodia (not my home country). I have been working and living in Kuwait, Saudi Arabia, Turkmenistan in the past. My current package is a contract and soon expiring. The current package is in excess of USD100k per annum with 10% tax.
> 
> I was offered a position in an O&G company in Abu Dhabi with the following packages:-
> 
> Basics Salary : AED 15,962; Which I think very very low with regards to experience (I have asked for more and they told me that is the best they can offer ?).
> Other Allowances : AED 5600 + AED 3240 per month.
> Housing Allowance : AED200,000 per annum which I think it is a standards housing allowance for wife and 4 kids ( 11,13,17 and 18).
> Car Loans : AED150,000 which is a standards company loans.
> Children Education : AED35,000 per annum per kids which I think I have to dig in to support my older kids ????
> Annual Leave : 42 days per calendar year.
> Medical and Insurance : Standards company medical package.
> 
> My reason to move is that I have been passing through many times the city of Abu Dhabi and love the place so much ! My questions now is it worth the effort for me to take the plunge ? and move to Abu Dhabi ? Or I wait for another offer ? Since I am confident that there are so many O&G opportunity in SEA at the moment ?
> 
> Regards;


Hello malongun,

With the kind of housing allowance you are getting, I will say its just a liveable offer, you might have to pump in 30-40K a year extra on your kids schooling. Without accomo your total adds upto around 24K per month. Just enquire who is gonna pay your utility bills and whether you will get the housing allowance in your account or the co is going to pay directly to the landlord.


----------



## malongun

Thanks for the quick reply Sunder. I was told they will pay directly to the house owner / landlord, means I will not gain anything from it !

Regards;


----------



## malongun

Dear Sunder;

The allowances of AED5600 and AED3240 are for the tickets, utilities and etc. Which now I think does not help much in even reducing my family yearly tickets home ! I have to dig in my own pockets money to pay for the tickets !

Regards;


----------



## Olga_RU

Alexandaria said:


> Of course , obviously expect anything much higher from your previous salary.


haha yes, you're right, but expenses in my city and in Dubai are gonna be different, so my salary now doesnt matter. this is why im asking about average wages for manager or accountant.


----------



## Sunder

malongun said:


> Dear Sunder;
> 
> The allowances of AED5600 and AED3240 are for the tickets, utilities and etc. Which now I think does not help much in even reducing my family yearly tickets home ! I have to dig in my own pockets money to pay for the tickets !
> 
> Regards;


Well, judge and then decide, see what other forum members have to say in your case. I live in Dubai and all I hear is Abu Dhabi is more expensive than Dubai.

Cheers,
Sunder.


----------



## Jager

AUS expat said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm a qualified electrical engineer (buildings) with a trade background and 18 years experience, currently working in Australia. My company has made me an offer of 43,000AED per month including accommodation allowance to work in a client facing role in Dubai.
> 
> This is around $150k in AUD or 516,000 in AED p.a. which is comparable to Australia. But no Tax of course, so around $43k AUD better off.


AUS Expat, be careful with the 'No Tax' assumption. Unless your out of Australia a minimum of two years, you may find the ATO making a claim on your 'tax free' income - they've done it before. Best to get some professional advice.


----------



## crt454

direwolf11 said:


> Single, mid level associate position in an investment firm. ~50k all-inclusive monthly.


Please note that if you make over 100k usd outside of the US then you have to pay tax in the states.


----------



## BedouGirl

Olga_RU said:


> haha yes, you're right, but expenses in my city and in Dubai are gonna be different, so my salary now doesnt matter. this is why im asking about average wages for manager or accountant.


Unfortunately, you are trying to get into a field that is mainly run by people from South Asia. The competition you are up against is not just strong but huge and it has nothing to do with your having experience in the region, it's basically that most of those at your level will work for less than you will.


----------



## mikesey111

*Africa got football talent*

my name is mike..i am a ghanaian base in ghana and i go every corner in ghana about football and watch and see real talented footballers who have no managers or good club then i cry and say,,God pls help africa for we hae real gift but coming out with its is a big problem,,i am therefore taking this chance to talk here and hope the team and club officials here will read and will be happy they attend to me as i have couple of real talented footballers U20 I care for them and will like to find club for them,,thank you and you can contact me back on


----------



## BedouGirl

mikesey111 said:


> my name is mike..i am a ghanaian base in ghana and i go every corner in ghana about football and watch and see real talented footballers who have no managers or good club then i cry and say,,God pls help africa for we hae real gift but coming out with its is a big problem,,i am therefore taking this chance to talk here and hope the team and club officials here will read and will be happy they attend to me as i have couple of real talented footballers U20 I care for them and will like to find club for them,,thank you and you can contact me back on


Please do not post personal contact details, it's against forum rules. Make five posts and you will be able to use the private message facility, in the meantime, why not google the football clubs in the UAE and contact them direct? Good luck.


----------



## mikesey111

hello i am new here and forgive me if i go beyond rules,


----------



## Alexandaria

Olga_RU said:


> haha yes, you're right, but expenses in my city and in Dubai are gonna be different, so my salary now doesnt matter. this is why im asking about average wages for manager or accountant.


As you said "my salary doesnt matter", that's probably right. As an expat , therefore focus the expat package. That's how you can live without touching the base salary.


----------



## Asdfgh

Having worked in the same industry and looking at your 25 years of experience IMHO the offer sounds a bit less. Am sure you might be able to negotiate.

On the housing, would recommend that you take a company paid accommodation and protect yourself against the ridiculous rental hyperinflation. However not knowing which part ( and building) of Dubai you staying in .. its a bit difficult to comment



peklein said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I'm another newbie requesting the forums feedback on a package offer.
> 
> I have been to Dubai this week for assessment and interviews with dnata. I am 48 with a wife and a 6 year old boy that should start school this autumn. I have over 25 years of experience in international logistics, distribution, warehouse and cargo and are in the running for a grade 9 job with dnata / Emirates for which I have managed to get the following info in regards package:
> 
> - Basic salary: 22000 AED / Month
> - Accommodation: 12550 AED / Month or 3 Bed apartment unfurnished = 45000 AED furnishing allowance.
> - Telephone allowance: 100 AED / Month
> - Transport allowance: 1380 AED / Month
> - 42 calendar days leave per annum
> - 1 free family ticket per year to home country
> - School allowance: 42000 AED / Year for Primary school. 63000 AED / Year for Secondary school
> - Life and accident insurance = 48 months basic salary
> - Cat A medical insurance for family
> - EOSB
> - Pension plan 12% Employer. 5% Employee
> - Interest free car loan of 70000 AED over 5 years
> - Unlimited Emirates staff travel discounted tickets.
> 
> Based on advised from friends and family already Dubai and comments on this forum and advise give during the assessment tour. Am I inclined to go with the company accommodation. Only thing is, it is horrible judging from the apartment shown to us. I will be traveling a lot and are not happy about leaving wife and kind behind on the 53 floor of a dirty building down town. Particularly not when the missus are afraid of heights and suffers from claustrophobia!
> 
> So, since I have already come about 5000 AED down on my basic salary expectations, what are the chances of getting a 2 bed villa instead or am I better of trying for more basic salary and - or housing allowance and go for rent?
> 
> All comments on above package welcome!
> 
> Thanks in advance


----------



## comingtodubai

Hi All

I have got a job offer @14k/mo. I have 2 yrs experience after my MBA.

My office will be on Airport road (near Deira) For now, i would prefer staying in sharing a flat/studio types accomodation. I will get married in december and my wife will also move to Dubai (she will also work). Then we can find an apartment.

Can you please help me if i can find a sharing/studio in range of 1500-3000 aed in this region. And how and where should i look for the same.


----------



## Sunder

comingtodubai said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have got a job offer @14k/mo. I have 2 yrs experience after my MBA.
> 
> My office will be on Airport road (near Deira) For now, i would prefer staying in sharing a flat/studio types accomodation. I will get married in december and my wife will also move to Dubai (she will also work). Then we can find an apartment.
> 
> Can you please help me if i can find a sharing/studio in range of 1500-3000 aed in this region. And how and where should i look for the same.


Check dubai.dubizzle.com !!!! Studio will cost you close to 40-60K per year depending on the location !!


----------



## comingtodubai

Sunder said:


> Check dubai.dubizzle.com !!!! Studio will cost you close to 40-60K per year depending on the location !!


Hi Sunder

Any idea on rooms for rent kinda thing.. since i dont knoq where will my wife get a job (which location), i dont want to cpmmit for a year. I was looking for a furnished room where i can pay on monthly basis. Such kind of things are available in Dubai?

Thanks a ton


----------



## Sunder

comingtodubai said:


> Hi Sunder
> 
> Any idea on rooms for rent kinda thing.. since i dont knoq where will my wife get a job (which location), i dont want to cpmmit for a year. I was looking for a furnished room where i can pay on monthly basis. Such kind of things are available in Dubai?
> 
> Thanks a ton


Bachelor accomodation in general is on monthly basis only. Sharing room with one or two guys, but aware getting a job in Dubai can take months and the rents are also increasing !!!


----------



## Mdjurslev

Hi all

I have a question about my salary, as I think I'm worth more, so I want to know when I can negotiate.

I am a marketing coordinator (the only person in the marketing department  ) 
And my total salary is 5,000. They do cover my medical bills, but I don't have medical insurance.

I have been in this position for 4 months, before that I worked in the company's store for 8 months.

When can I begin to negotiate my salary? As I would like to have 10,000 in total salary. I don't expect much more because I am only 21 years old, but with good education and knowledge within my field. Can I negotiate now, or should I wait till I have been in this position for 6 months? I don't know what the norm here. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Erudite

*Offer details - your opinions.*

Hello everyone,

First of all, I would like to thank all of you for providing such important info here at forum. I would like to know your opinion about the offer I got today. We would like to have a comfortable life without concerning about the money so much. No real luxury but be able to go for sight seeing time to time(interesting places around the town etc..), and maybe some desert safari once every couple of months etc. 


Location: Dubai 
Base Salary : 7500 US Dollars per month
House allowance: 4000 US Dollars per month
Plane tickets for family once every year(round trip to home)
Health Insurance for me and my wife
Relocation package: 5000 US dollars 

Note: We are a young couple and have no kids. We would like to have a comfortable life (no real luxury)


Thanks,


----------



## Alexandaria

Erudite said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> First of all, I would like to thank all of you for providing such important info here at forum. I would like to know your opinion about the offer I got today. We would like to have a comfortable life without concerning about the money so much. No real luxury but be able to go for sight seeing time to time(interesting places around the town etc..), and maybe some desert safari once every couple of months etc.
> 
> 
> Location: Dubai
> Base Salary : 7500 US Dollars per month
> House allowance: 4000 US Dollars per month
> Plane tickets for family once every year(round trip to home)
> Health Insurance for me and my wife
> Relocation package: 5000 US dollars
> 
> Note: We are a young couple and have no kids. We would like to have a comfortable life (no real luxury)
> 
> 
> Thanks,


Does your wife quit her job back home just to follow you to Dubai ? If "yes" , there is a strong reason to ask for extra allowance to compensate the lost of second income in the family.

You need to thoroughly re-assess yourself and lifestyle. Otherwise you are leaving money on the table.


----------



## Erudite

Alexandaria said:


> Does your wife quit her job back home just to follow you to Dubai ? If "yes" , there is a strong reason to ask for extra allowance to compensate the lost of second income in the family.
> 
> You need to thoroughly re-assess yourself and lifestyle. Otherwise you are leaving money on the table.


Well, yes she does. And what is your opinion assuming that the above salary is the final offer? Never been in Dubai before, hoping to live there at least for a year or more.


----------



## Alexandaria

Erudite said:


> Well, yes she does. And what is your opinion assuming that the above salary is the final offer? Never been in Dubai before, hoping to live there at least for a year or more.


Since you don't tell much about your job position and experience, i am afraid can't comment much about your salary. Hope other members of the forum can help.

However i hope the salary must be higher from your previous salary back home. 

Nevertheless please discuss with the employer about the lost of the family second income (your wife's salary) as an issue to negotiate better.

I hope that's give you an idea to negotiate a better salary or extra allowance..


----------



## earthworm88

What is this thing about "spousal loss of income compensation" as a new strategy to negotiate? I personally do not think it is a sound advice. Most of us here are either following or being followed, and the family as a team makes the final decision to move based on whether the total package (1 or 2 incomes) makes sense or not at the end of the day. A potential employer will offer you a package based on your qualification and what they want to or can afford to pay you (or your job competitors). It may not be what you think you are worth which you should try to negotiate by stressing what you can bring to the table, but you will definitely not be given additional compensation just because you come with "financial burdens". Unless you are one of a kind and they must have you no matter what, then you might as well ask for the moon while you are at it 

FYI, I asked a couple of people who do the hiring about prospective employees wanting to up their package offer due to a "loss of second income", they laughed and said that they would withdraw the employment offer. I think the job market is super competitive as it is, your remuneration is often reflected by your qualification, but wanting to be compensated due to extraneous reasons, you may end up losing out on the offer as often time, the potential employer will just look for other candidates with less "financial burdens" or "pay demand". I completely agree that we should never sell ourselves short, but at the same time, we need to know what is a reasonable salary package for a specific position in a specific type of company (plus or minus depending on a few factors). One can't expect a salesman to be paid the salary of a manager or a CEO just because he has 1 wife and 4 kids in tow. 

Having said that, it would be soooo nice sitting here enjoying the life of a lady of leisure while my hubby is out earning not only his but my salary as well  

JM2C!


----------



## Alexandaria

earthworm88 said:


> What is this thing about "spousal loss of income compensation" as a new strategy to negotiate? I personally do not think it is a sound advice. Most of us here are either following or being followed, and the family as a team makes the final decision to move based on whether the total package (1 or 2 incomes) makes sense or not at the end of the day. A potential employer will offer you a package based on your qualification and what they want to or can afford to pay you (or your job competitors). It may not be what you think you are worth which you should try to negotiate by stressing what you can bring to the table, but you will definitely not be given additional compensation just because you come with "financial burdens". Unless you are one of a kind and they must have you no matter what, then you might as well ask for the moon while you are at it
> 
> FYI, I asked a couple of people who do the hiring about prospective employees wanting to up their package offer due to a "loss of second income", they laughed and said that they would withdraw the employment offer. I think the job market is super competitive as it is, your remuneration is often reflected by your qualification, but wanting to be compensated due to extraneous reasons, you may end up losing out on the offer as often time, the potential employer will just look for other candidates with less "financial burdens" or "pay demand". I completely agree that we should never sell ourselves short, but at the same time, we need to know what is a reasonable salary package for a specific position in a specific type of company (plus or minus depending on a few factors). One can't expect a salesman to be paid the salary of a manager or a CEO just because he has 1 wife and 4 kids in tow.
> 
> Having said that, it would be soooo nice sitting here enjoying the life of a lady of leisure while my hubby is out earning not only his but my salary as well
> 
> JM2C!


"Spousal loss of income compensation" is not a new strategy to negotiate, in fact is an old basic compensation for expat. But it all depends on the offer. If it is a relocation of an employer, a compensation of a "second loss of income" is not an "extraneous reasons", but a basic principle of expat compensation. In a similar case, if you are a top executive and being "headhunted", asking for a compensation "for a loss of second income" is a norm. 

HOWEVER, the compensation doesn't mean that the husband receive a "double salary" for his wife though! From the perspective of international HR, the second loss of income compensation can be compensate in number of ways such as spouse annual allowance, assistance of her finding a job etc. The fact is, the wife is losing her income for the family and career as well. In other words, overall you/family are being worse off than before.

Its bit a long to elaborate here, but there's a case how a lady expat living only on her allowance without touching her base salary (i wish i can give her story here). Its how smart you deal even in this supercompetitive market. 

Its up to you, whether the employer laugh at you or you laugh at the employer...


----------



## earthworm88

Alexandaria said:


> if you are a top executive and being "headhunted", asking for a compensation "for a loss of second income" is a norm.


Exactly as you had pointed out.....key points are top executives, headhunted.... It is always a possibility, not a given. 



> the wife is losing her income for the family and career as well. In other words, overall you/family are being worse off than before.


If the breadwinner is able to command a higher salary (than combined) due to a strong demand for his qualification, how is the family being worse off just because the spouse cannot/will not work.



> there's a case how a lady expat living only on her allowance without touching her base salary (i wish i can give her story here).


It is a moot point isn't it? It's all about perspective. Allowances or base, they go into the same pot at the end of the day. However, why fixate so much on the "allowances" (only care if they go straight out or into my pocket first, and in gratuity bonus), as long as the take home total is worth my time? Furthermore, we all have different purposes for being here, some do it for money, some for personal development, some for adventure, the list could go on, so our bargaining power and incentives are different. 



> Its up to you, whether the employer laugh at you or you laugh at the employer...


My points were to know what your qualifications are worth and what the current offers are to better negotiate to maximize your earning potential but to avoid losing a job offer to your competitors just because one asks for some other "allowances". Again, if you are a top executive, in high demand, one of a kind......only sky is the limit! 

Cheers


----------



## givemjob

Hello All,
Hope everyone doing OK
I have a question about working in middle East in Qatar, UAE, Oman, or Q8?
I'm a US citizen speak fluently Arabic and English.
I currently work in Communication company in USA as a IT rep, and have more than 5 Years experience in my current company and another 4 years in other companies.
And I support about 1500 users from simple IT support to Network troubleshooting.
And I have a bachelor degree in Computer science and Diploma in information technology.

My questions are,
1. What are my chances to find a job to transfer to Middleeast?
2. What will be the best website to look for IT jobs posted?
3. Salary expectation, and if some one can let me know what will be package offers look like? ex. Car, who pays rent, or travel costs?

Thanks a lot for the help


----------



## Alexandaria

earthworm88 said:


> Furthermore, we all have different purposes for being here, some do it for money, some for personal development, some for adventure, the list could go on, so our bargaining power and incentives are different.


Based from what he originally posted in the forum, he wants to know whether the salary can lead to a no luxury but comfortable life with his wife here in Dubai.

With limited info, without knowing his job,job rank, experience. We really don't know how good is his salary compared to his previous salary. Plus, comfortable life is subjective based on one lifestyle.

But on overall family income i think, it is likely less after counting the loss of the second income of the family.

Let's really hope the salary being offered is good enough for his purpose to live a no luxury but comfortable life in Dubai. 

Plus, let's hope his wife is satisfied enough in terms of financially/psychologically as an expat wife in Dubai without a monthly income as she used to have back home. 

But please do not assume the lost of dual careers issue is a new "thing"when it is purely basic compensation issue. A respectable hiring firm take care this issue appropriately and not laugh at it. Its a standard international benefits and compensation practice.


----------



## kds1014

Question, I have been contacted by a company that wants me to fill out a questionnaire and submit passport photo copy. One of their stipulations is to move within 30 days of acceptance. My passport is expiring end of July and I have sent it in for renewal. I have a photo copy to send but is this acceptable being that it will expire shortly?


----------



## earthworm88

kds1014 said:


> Question, I have been contacted by a company that wants me to fill out a questionnaire and submit passport photo copy. One of their stipulations is to move within 30 days of acceptance. My passport is expiring end of July and I have sent it in for renewal. I have a photo copy to send but is this acceptable being that it will expire shortly?


My #1 worry would not be my expiring passport, but whether this is a legitimate company with a legitimate offer. Identity fraud/money laundering scams spring to mind immediately based on your wording. Tread carefully.


----------



## sanwari

Hi every one, 

I Am being offered a job as a software engineer in 
Dubai. I have 1 year of full time experience as 
A developer. Th salary package is 14 k aed
aed per month. Is that good enough for a single
Person. And should I negotiate 
it ?


----------



## TallyHo

Asking for a salary/package increase to compensate for the lost of the spouse's income does sound like a good idea....in theory....but not in reality. In all my years in Dubai I have never heard of a regular recruit successfully obtaining a significant increase in his package offer using such an argument. I am not saying it can't happen but if it does it will only happen for very senior positions, such as the C3 level positions and the person being recruited has such as specific set of skills desired by the company that he can name his price. 

What I suspect is more common and has happened is that the company uses their connections to find a comparable job for the trailing spouse, but even then this "benefit" is only going to be those recruited for senior, C3 level positions. I can immediately tell from the package the OP describes that he falls into a regular manager level position, not a C3 level position, so he's not going to get any compensation for his wife's lost income or help in finding a job for her, and I agree with the others that it will hurt him if he tries to negotiate extra income using this strategy.

The idea that you can ask the company to compensate for the spouse's lost income doesn't work for 99.99% of positions in the UAE because being a housewife is a lifestyle choice. There's nothing to prevent trailing spouses from finding jobs in the UAE as many successfully do, and in my long years here the trend is increasingly towards more and more spouses working rather than staying at home. The UAE is a developed and diverse labor market. 

But I can see how it can be used as a bargaining chip for certain expat markets where chances of employment for the trailing spouse is next to nil, such as in Jakarta due to strict expat employment laws, or less developed cities/countries where the opportunities are very limited. Even in those circumstances I suspect it's probably only either C3 positions or a seasoned manager being internally transferred by a major multinational for a limited contract that can get the spousal compensation added to their package.



Alexandaria said:


> Based from what he originally posted in the forum, he wants to know whether the salary can lead to a no luxury but comfortable life with his wife here in Dubai.
> 
> With limited info, without knowing his job,job rank, experience. We really don't know how good is his salary compared to his previous salary. Plus, comfortable life is subjective based on one lifestyle.
> 
> But on overall family income i think, it is likely less after counting the loss of the second income of the family.
> 
> Let's really hope the salary being offered is good enough for his purpose to live a no luxury but comfortable life in Dubai.
> 
> Plus, let's hope his wife is satisfied enough in terms of financially/psychologically as an expat wife in Dubai without a monthly income as she used to have back home.
> 
> But please do not assume the lost of dual careers issue is a new "thing"when it is purely basic compensation issue. A respectable hiring firm take care this issue appropriately and not laugh at it. Its a standard international benefits and compensation practice.


----------



## vantage

as always, forget what all the allowances etc are called.
There is a number for which you will be happy to move (considering holistic household income)
If you cannot persuade a company to meet it, look elsewhere.

I could ask for 'left-handers' allowance, 'i can't bear anything to do with the World Cup' allowance, 'i've got a tortoise' allowance, and the essential 'over-priced pork' allowance, but at the end of the day, there is one total sum. 

Either it works for you and the Company, or it doesn't.

if a job can be done by anyone, or a relatively large pool of people, do not expect much special treatment.
If YOU are THE guy for the job, and without YOU the Company cannot hit its 3,000% growth projections, then you have them by the plums, and can extract money under any number of guises. These positions are VERY rare, obviously.

don't get hung up on what other people allowances are called.


----------



## Alexandaria

TallyHo said:


> Asking for a salary/package increase to compensate for the lost of the spouse's income does sound like a good idea....in theory....but not in reality. In all my years in Dubai I have never heard of a regular recruit successfully obtaining a significant increase in his package offer using such an argument. I am not saying it can't happen but if it does it will only happen for very senior positions, such as the C3 level positions and the person being recruited has such as specific set of skills desired by the company that he can name his price.
> 
> What I suspect is more common and has happened is that the company uses their connections to find a comparable job for the trailing spouse, but even then this "benefit" is only going to be those recruited for senior, C3 level positions. I can immediately tell from the package the OP describes that he falls into a regular manager level position, not a C3 level position, so he's not going to get any compensation for his wife's lost income or help in finding a job for her, and I agree with the others that it will hurt him if he tries to negotiate extra income using this strategy.
> 
> The idea that you can ask the company to compensate for the spouse's lost income doesn't work for 99.99% of positions in the UAE because being a housewife is a lifestyle choice. There's nothing to prevent trailing spouses from finding jobs in the UAE as many successfully do, and in my long years here the trend is increasingly towards more and more spouses working rather than staying at home. The UAE is a developed and diverse labor market.
> 
> But I can see how it can be used as a bargaining chip for certain expat markets where chances of employment for the trailing spouse is next to nil, such as in Jakarta due to strict expat employment laws, or less developed cities/countries where the opportunities are very limited. Even in those circumstances I suspect it's probably only either C3 positions or a seasoned manager being internally transferred by a major multinational for a limited contract that can get the spousal compensation added to their package.




I respect for all the members personal opinions about this spouse allowance issue. 

If you have the opinion that the spouse's lost income doesn't work for 99.99% of positions then somebody must strive to be the 0.01% and not following the other 99.99%!! 

Remember whoever come here to work have a unique different situation lifestyle back home, and if you use a "generic package" to suit all the lifestyle regardless of where they come from, for sure they are leaving money on the table. That's not the basic principle of international benefits and compensation for an expat to have a generic package.


*THE FACT*

Let's temporarily put aside our opinion/theory and get to the reality and hard facts from _Mercer International Assignment Survey (2010)_. (Google yourself the pdf version)

The reality of the FACTS are ;

- Few companies would fully cover for the loss of income (apparently fully compensation exist after all)
- Spouse/partner pension funding allowance (6%)
- 27% of companies provide a cash allowance, usually around $5,000
provided either annually (75%) or as one-time payment (25%). 


Other examples (less common):
– 50% of lost income (capped; e.g. $20,000 max) for one year
– Transition allowance (3 months of lost income)
– Lump sum partly covering income loss and training/education 
(maximum of $20,000)


Sometimes cash payments are increasingly perceived as less effective than 
reimbursement of support services and can be perceived negatively by the spouse.

Therefore, alternatively in lieu of that ;

– work permit (42%)
– career guidance (39%)
– Professional trainings and further education, broad offering (30%)
– Job search/outplacement assistance (45%) Amounts $4,000 to $8,000
+ Companies provide a budget Language (77%) and cultural training (59%)

*Other ways to use the spouse allowance*

- Membership to social or expatriate clubs (provided by 17% of 
companies)
- Help setting up a home office 
– free computer
– paying and helping set up an internet connection/ telephone and more generally anything that could help communicate with the home country and help find a job in the new location
- Reimbursement of other items that facilitate the life of the spouse in the host location (e.g. GPS)
- Reimbursing useful items is effective way to show that the company is supporting the spouse


So, are this "extra benefits" only for senior.managerial position ? _Not necessarily._

The survey stated that, over 50% of European and American companies have a segmented policy approach.

1.Global nomads / career expatriates / strategic moves 
Spouse support: essential

2.Skilled professional / standard assignments 
Spouse support: important

3.Developmental moves 
Spouse support: useful (reduce?)

4.Moves initiated by the employee 
Spouse support: typically not provided


SOURCE : _Mercer International Assignment Survey 2010_
----------

As I originally posted before, the point is you are not asking them to pay fully compensation (while it's exist!), but get other extra benefits to at least taking into consideration the loss of the second income. 

As i said before, a respectable hiring firm will take proper consideration at this issue not laughing at this issue.

Or perhaps you rather to be laughed after all by them and follow the generic 99.99%. 

All things are negotiable, if you are smart. Remember that. It's your call.


----------



## RichieM

kds1014 said:


> Question, I have been contacted by a company that wants me to fill out a questionnaire and submit passport photo copy. One of their stipulations is to move within 30 days of acceptance. My passport is expiring end of July and I have sent it in for renewal. I have a photo copy to send but is this acceptable being that it will expire shortly?


Check out the company first, but a 30 day start is not so unusual. They don't want to be hanging around waiting - someone just gave a months notice to leave!
Get in touch with them about the passport though.


----------



## egiuliani

My employer offered me the following:

$30,000 US /yr
Medical insurance included
Flight to Dubai
Paid return flight once/yr
3 weeks holidays
1 week accommodation 

And I said I would accept but would like to ask a few questions before signing the final contract. I asked about my existing health insurance and some specifics on travel on Monday. My employer said he would have the contract ready by Tuesday (three days ago) at the latest.

I've made the verbal commitment to the job though I haven't signed anything officially. He seemed pretty strict on the amount but I'm wondering if there are any other last minute questions I should ask in my follow up. Also should I be worried at all that it has taken a few extra days for the contract? He's been slow but sure to respond to all my previous emails. 

I will be working as an education consultant and I am a single male 23 year old recent grad from a solid US university.


----------



## TallyHo

I looked around and found what I think is the survey you referenced to.

I'll be polite and says it has some limited usefulness, if you're being recruited at a senior corporate level and you're working for a major multinational like Shell or a big bank like HSBC. These outfits will have established an extensive array of benefits for expatriates. But those positions are increasingly getting rarer and the benefits have been steadily trimmed by the corporations as time goes on. Even the survey itself is already out of date, having been conducted in 2009-2010 and probably relying on a bunch of data that could be as much as five years old by that point. 

But few people in the UAE fall into this category, and it's a testament to how much the UAE has changed. It's no longer viewed as a hardship posting requiring a lot of incentives to get people to come here. When I first came here it wasn't that uncommon to find people who were still offered club memberships, but I have not heard of anyone getting them in ages and the families that once got them were stripped of those benefits some time ago. When I first came here I was offered a company villa and a company car, and even that was rare for the time and when I moved to a better job with a "better" company no one had company cars or villas. That said, I'll agree that a tiny handful of expats are still lucky enough to be offered certain extra benefits, and kudos to them, and I'll say that the OP, at the package level he described, isn't going to be one of them. 

Most UAE employers outside the major multinationals aren't going to offer - at all - any benefits outside the usual allowances. Most incoming expats work for smaller companies, local companies whether locally owned or expat owned, or small multinationals with limited benefits. It is fair to try to negotiate a higher base salary or housing allowance using the rising COLA as an excuse, and you might be able to wrangle a company car but they'll probably dock your transportation allowance. But otherwise you're looking at a hearty laughter if you ask for club membership allowances. 

You should ask the OP a lot more questions about the type of company his offer is from as well as his position before you start providing a lot of irrelevant and potentially damaging advice. 





Alexandaria said:


> I respect for all the members personal opinions about this spouse allowance issue.
> 
> If you have the opinion that the spouse's lost income doesn't work for 99.99% of positions then somebody must strive to be the 0.01% and not following the other 99.99%!!
> 
> Remember whoever come here to work have a unique different situation lifestyle back home, and if you use a "generic package" to suit all the lifestyle regardless of where they come from, for sure they are leaving money on the table. That's not the basic principle of international benefits and compensation for an expat to have a generic package.
> 
> 
> *THE FACT*
> 
> Let's temporarily put aside our opinion/theory and get to the reality and hard facts from _Mercer International Assignment Survey (2010)_. (Google yourself the pdf version)
> 
> The reality of the FACTS are ;
> 
> - Few companies would fully cover for the loss of income (apparently fully compensation exist after all)
> - Spouse/partner pension funding allowance (6%)
> - 27% of companies provide a cash allowance, usually around $5,000
> provided either annually (75%) or as one-time payment (25%).
> 
> 
> Other examples (less common):
> – 50% of lost income (capped; e.g. $20,000 max) for one year
> – Transition allowance (3 months of lost income)
> – Lump sum partly covering income loss and training/education
> (maximum of $20,000)
> 
> 
> Sometimes cash payments are increasingly perceived as less effective than
> reimbursement of support services and can be perceived negatively by the spouse.
> 
> Therefore, alternatively in lieu of that ;
> 
> – work permit (42%)
> – career guidance (39%)
> – Professional trainings and further education, broad offering (30%)
> – Job search/outplacement assistance (45%) Amounts $4,000 to $8,000
> + Companies provide a budget Language (77%) and cultural training (59%)
> 
> *Other ways to use the spouse allowance*
> 
> - Membership to social or expatriate clubs (provided by 17% of
> companies)
> - Help setting up a home office
> – free computer
> – paying and helping set up an internet connection/ telephone and more generally anything that could help communicate with the home country and help find a job in the new location
> - Reimbursement of other items that facilitate the life of the spouse in the host location (e.g. GPS)
> - Reimbursing useful items is effective way to show that the company is supporting the spouse
> 
> 
> So, are this "extra benefits" only for senior.managerial position ? _Not necessarily._
> 
> The survey stated that, over 50% of European and American companies have a segmented policy approach.
> 
> 1.Global nomads / career expatriates / strategic moves
> Spouse support: essential
> 
> 2.Skilled professional / standard assignments
> Spouse support: important
> 
> 3.Developmental moves
> Spouse support: useful (reduce?)
> 
> 4.Moves initiated by the employee
> Spouse support: typically not provided
> 
> 
> SOURCE : _Mercer International Assignment Survey 2010_
> ----------
> 
> As I originally posted before, the point is you are not asking them to pay fully compensation (while it's exist!), but get other extra benefits to at least taking into consideration the loss of the second income.
> 
> As i said before, a respectable hiring firm will take proper consideration at this issue not laughing at this issue.
> 
> Or perhaps you rather to be laughed after all by them and follow the generic 99.99%.
> 
> All things are negotiable, if you are smart. Remember that. It's your call.


----------



## Alexandaria

TallyHo said:


> I looked around and found what I think is the survey you referenced to.
> 
> I'll be polite and says it has some limited usefulness, if you're being recruited at a senior corporate level and you're working for a major multinational like Shell or a big bank like HSBC. These outfits will have established an extensive array of benefits for expatriates. But those positions are increasingly getting rarer and the benefits have been steadily trimmed by the corporations as time goes on. Even the survey itself is already out of date, having been conducted in 2009-2010 and probably relying on a bunch of data that could be as much as five years old by that point.
> 
> But few people in the UAE fall into this category, and it's a testament to how much the UAE has changed. It's no longer viewed as a hardship posting requiring a lot of incentives to get people to come here. When I first came here it wasn't that uncommon to find people who were still offered club memberships, but I have not heard of anyone getting them in ages and the families that once got them were stripped of those benefits some time ago. When I first came here I was offered a company villa and a company car, and even that was rare for the time and when I moved to a better job with a "better" company no one had company cars or villas. That said, I'll agree that a tiny handful of ex pats are still lucky enough to be offered certain extra benefits, and kudos to them, and I'll say that the OP, at the package level he described, isn't going to be one of them.
> 
> Most UAE employers outside the major multinationals aren't going to offer - at all - any benefits outside the usual allowances. Most incoming expats work for smaller companies, local companies whether locally owned or expat owned, or small multinationals with limited benefits. It is fair to try to negotiate a higher base salary or housing allowance using the rising COLA as an excuse, and you might be able to wrangle a company car but they'll probably dock your transportation allowance. But otherwise you're looking at a hearty laughter if you ask for club membership allowances.
> 
> You should ask the OP a lot more questions about the type of company his offer is from as well as his position before you start providing a lot of irrelevant and potentially damaging advice.


My intention is to open the possibility what is valid issue.

Knowing how to differentiate the word "benefits" and "compensation" is the key in this issue. Unlike "Benefits", "Compensation" is the action or process of awarding someone money as a recompense for loss or suffering. 

A dual-career income loss is part of standard compensation recommended by international firms and consultants. Of course such recommendations are not necessarily to follow by those companies.

These companies know that most expats are "uninformed" a.k.a they don't even know what to ask and usually follow like the others 99.9% (of course we cannot blame them because they are not train to think like the 0.01% top executives minded people). As forumner "earthworm88" posted before,some hiring manager even will even laugh at you!!

You see...most companies are trying to bundle such allowances under a single name: a cost-of-living allowance with no clear split between different components. In the long run, bundling allowances is certainly the right slick tactic for most organisations, because it simplifies the process of hiding the accuracy of amounts given. 

While you can argue the survey is outdated as Dubai becomes more developed and fewer and fewer companies consider it as “hardship” posts, but the issue of losing a spouse job/career back home is still the same and not outdated until the end of time and is not related to "hardship" post issue. It is separated issue.

A dual-career income loss deserved a separate attention. It is part of standard compensation recommended by international firms and consultants.

It is worth to ask and listen what the company be prepare to consider about it. Are they laughing at you and see it as something "new and unusual" issue? 

The survey stated the fact that most companies take it into consideration for not only the top executives. Of course only few companies make fully compensation, but as you can see from the survey there are various others tiny miny way or temporary way to compensate the loss of second income.

If something is not done about that, at the end of the day, the family of dual-career income loss may feel that they are losing out something. 

During nego with a non-major multinationals i.e smaller companies, local companies or small multinationals with limited benefits, you job is just to throw the question and listen to the feedback. They won't back off the offer instantly just for asking a valid reasonable issue.

Yes, all you have to do is just to ASK them...and see whether they laugh or not.

If they laugh without ever consider a tiny miny way to discuss about it, it seems that you probably should belong to the 99.99%...not the 0.01%

But what if they response positively and ready to consider something even a tiny miny thing...welcome to the 0.01% club.


----------



## matarch

Hi all!

I cant find any latest information about range of salaries for architects in Dubai.
How much can expect an EU architect with Master's degree and two years of experience(one in a multinational studio and one as site architect)? What additional benefits? 
Maybe some of you are an architects or you have any information from your friends?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## givemjob

Hello All,
Hope everyone doing OK
I have a question about working in middle East in Qatar, UAE, Oman, or Q8?
I'm a US citizen speak fluently Arabic and English.
I currently work in Communication company in USA as a IT rep, and have more than 5 Years experience in my current company and another 4 years in other companies.
And I support about 1500 users from simple IT support to Network troubleshooting.
And I have a bachelor degree in Computer since and Diploma in information technology.

My questions are,

1. What will be the best website to look for IT jobs posted?
2. Salary expectation, and if some one can let me know what will be package offers look like? ex. Car, who pays rent, or travel costs?

Thanks a lot for the help


----------



## Bendovic

TallyHo said:


> You should ask the OP a lot more questions about the type of company his offer is from as well as his position before you start providing a lot of irrelevant and potentially damaging advice.


Hmmm.. i don't think its irrelevant and potentially damaging advice. I think its the other way around.

First it is highly likely the couple lose at maybe half of the overall family income. (The husband is not a "headhunted" top executives thus his salary not high enough to top up the losses)

Second , I don't know about you, but in the long run letting the wife upset by sacrificing her lovely job/career back home without any effort to ask something to consider seems like a much bigger damage in terms of relationship than the husband career itself!!

For that reason, I know exactly which part is a potentially damaging advice.


----------



## Omar1990

Hi Guys,
I am rotating equipment engineer working in a refiney for almost one year. I've recently been thinking of moving to UAE but I have no idea how much my salay is going to be. Please help me out estimating average salary in the oil and gas field. 

Thanks,


----------



## madeinaus

*Offer ok?*

Hi everyone,

I have just been offered a role and the package is as follows:

basic: $43,000 pm
schooling: up to $100,000 per child (we have 2 in primary school)
flights: return per year
no accommodation allowance

Thoughts? We have 2 children in primary school and my partner won't work (at least initially). 

Thanks.


----------



## sm105

madeinaus said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have just been offered a role and the package is as follows:
> 
> basic: $43,000 pm
> schooling: up to $100,000 per child (we have 2 in primary school)
> flights: return per year
> no accommodation allowance
> 
> Thoughts? We have 2 children in primary school and my partner won't work (at least initially).
> 
> Thanks.


Are the figures in AED (Dirhams) or USD/AUD (US/Australian Dollars)? 

Will make a significant difference to the appropriateness of the package.


----------



## SuzQ

sm105 said:


> Are the figures in AED (Dirhams) or USD/AUD (US/Australian Dollars)?
> 
> Will make a significant difference to the appropriateness of the package.



In Dirhams..

Thoughts?


----------



## TallyHo

It's a fine package. 

Housing is very expensive, but since your school fees are pretty much covered and with room to spare too, you'll be fine. A nice, normal western middle class lifestyle in Dubai. It's up to you to spend every penny or to be reasonable and stick to a budget. 

I should point out that you need to be married to legally live in the UAE with your family, especially if your partner won't be working and will need to be sponsored by you.



madeinaus said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have just been offered a role and the package is as follows:
> 
> basic: $43,000 pm
> schooling: up to $100,000 per child (we have 2 in primary school)
> flights: return per year
> no accommodation allowance
> 
> Thoughts? We have 2 children in primary school and my partner won't work (at least initially).
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## TheAceFace

Hi Guy's

I am new to this forum but have been an expat in Thailand for a while. I am currently reviewing an offer in the O&G industry to be based in Dubai. I would be extremely grateful if you could comment on the below.

Tax free salary of 140000USD with a yearly bonus of 30%, may rise based on performnace.

Housing is paid for as well as utilities and bills, allowance TBA.
School is paid for, TBA.
Car and fuel provided.
Family flight home per year.

Providing the housing and school cost are ok, is the above a good deal for living in Dubai, I am not a party animal but I do like a few drinks at weekends.

My wife is Thai, is there a Thai community / temples in Dubai?

We have 2 children aged 7 and 10, I would like to place them in a British school if possible, I hear the waiting lists are long? Initially I would move over first and they would follow in the new year.

Any advice you could share would be great.


----------



## Erudite

Alexandaria said:


> Based from what he originally posted in the forum, he wants to know whether the salary can lead to a no luxury but comfortable life with his wife here in Dubai.
> 
> With limited info, without knowing his job,job rank, experience. We really don't know how good is his salary compared to his previous salary. Plus, comfortable life is subjective based on one lifestyle.
> 
> But on overall family income i think, it is likely less after counting the loss of the second income of the family.
> 
> Let's really hope the salary being offered is good enough for his purpose to live a no luxury but comfortable life in Dubai.
> 
> Plus, let's hope his wife is satisfied enough in terms of financially/psychologically as an expat wife in Dubai without a monthly income as she used to have back home.
> 
> But please do not assume the lost of dual careers issue is a new "thing"when it is purely basic compensation issue. A respectable hiring firm take care this issue appropriately and not laugh at it. Its a standard international benefits and compensation practice.



Thank you for the feedback. I am a Network Engineer. I have 2 years of Network Engineering experience, 3 years as a System Administrator and 5 years as an Air Traffic Controller. Proposed salary is the final offer and higher than my current salary. We of course will loose one income but we are very into having a new life at Dubai now. Moreover She has 4 years of finance experience at an International investment bank. Maybe She can look for a job is she is willing to do so. 

We are not looking for a luxury life(I know this is a very broad explanation), but all we like to swim, watch the starts with some equipments and enjoy the local food where ever we go. 

Thank you again,


----------



## TheAceFace

TheAceFace said:


> Hi Guy's
> 
> I am new to this forum but have been an expat in Thailand for a while. I am currently reviewing an offer in the O&G industry to be based in Dubai. I would be extremely grateful if you could comment on the below.
> 
> Tax free salary of 140000USD with a yearly bonus of 30%, may rise based on performnace.
> 
> Housing is paid for as well as utilities and bills, allowance TBA.
> School is paid for, TBA.
> Car and fuel provided.
> Family flight home per year.
> 
> Providing the housing and school cost are ok, is the above a good deal for living in Dubai, I am not a party animal but I do like a few drinks at weekends.
> 
> My wife is Thai, is there a Thai community / temples in Dubai?
> 
> We have 2 children aged 7 and 10, I would like to place them in a British school if possible, I hear the waiting lists are long? Initially I would move over first and they would follow in the new year.
> 
> Any advice you could share would be great.



Can anybody advise on my comment, it would be appreciated.

One point I missed is that I would need to send 9000 AED home every month to cover house and car payments back home.


----------



## Froglet

Schooling and housing are pretty expensive in Dubai and it's only getting worse. With the package you have, I'd say you are fine. However, it does depend on how much the company pays towards the schooling and housing...


----------



## TheAceFace

Froglet said:


> Schooling and housing are pretty expensive in Dubai and it's only getting worse. With the package you have, I'd say you are fine. However, it does depend on how much the company pays towards the schooling and housing...


Thanks for the reply Froglet.

Just waiting on the other allowance amounts before deciding on the move. Is there anything else I should consider regarding hidden cost ect.....

Medical is also included for the family.

My main worry is how the family would settle in Dubai, the kids have spent all their time in Thailand as has the wife.

But on paper and for career progression this offer would be beneficial for us a family.

Thanks again for taking the time to respond.


----------



## Cassiopia

TheAceFace said:


> Can anybody advise on my comment, it would be appreciated.
> 
> One point I missed is that I would need to send 9000 AED home every month to cover house and car payments back home.


Of course this issue should be concern. Unless if you are working as a high level manager in a big multinational company and they transfer you to Dubai, your home and the car payments back home is taken care by your company (either by assigning an agent to rent or buy it out). It is a standard international expat compensation practice. But since you are being given a house and car, it is considered a counterbalance arrangement.

However, as you are being offered a job, it's a different story, unless you consider yourself a "headhunted" top executive, you probably can ask that benefits as well.

The bottom line is, are you worse off than before in terms of financially by accepting the job ? Or you don't care about a minor financial loss but really like to work and gain experience in Dubai ? 

Regarding the hidden cost, of course there's a lot lot more because your lifestyle is different from everyone else here. There's a thorough self-assessment check-list for that issues if you are serious. 

Everyone here can only give a rough guess what best for you and your family unique lifestyle needs. It's probably good for them but not for you and vice versa.

Good luck!


----------



## TheAceFace

Cassiopia said:


> Of course this issue should be concern. Unless if you are working as a high level manager in a big multinational company and they transfer you to Dubai, your home and the car payments back home is taken care by your company (either by assigning an agent to rent or buy it out). It is a standard international expat compensation practice. But since you are being given a house and car, it is considered a counterbalance arrangement.
> 
> However, as you are being offered a job, it's a different story, unless you consider yourself a "headhunted" top executive, you probably can ask that benefits as well.
> 
> The bottom line is, are you worse off than before in terms of financially by accepting the job ? Or you don't care about a minor financial loss but really like to work and gain experience in Dubai ?
> 
> Regarding the hidden cost, of course there's a lot lot more because your lifestyle is different from everyone else here. There's a thorough self-assessment check-list for that issues if you are serious.
> 
> Everyone here can only give a rough guess what best for you and your family unique lifestyle needs. It's probably good for them but not for you and vice versa.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks Cassiopia

Like you said I am not being transferred, It will be working for another company in the same field of work. I bring the subject up regarding my current property and car in Thailand and test the water. I agree it is a counter balanced. The company is multi national and the position is in management. I guess I am not used to negotiating as I have mainly been a one company guy.

Given the bonus options and housing, car incentives in the Dubai offer I will probably be better off.

My main concern as I don't live a frugal lifestyle, is that will I be able to live ok with my family given the high cost in Dubai.....I have no clue as I have mainly been based in Asia.

Thanks again for taking the time to reply.


----------



## AayuShri

*Indian moving to Dubai with wife and one year old son*

Hi All,

Have been a regular reader on expat forum but joined today as soon as I received my salary statement.

Currently, I work as a Product Manager for a Medical Devices company handling India and neighboring countries. My current salary is INR 25 Lacs per annum. Post tax and excl. bonuses, I make close to 1.3 Lacs per month and save close to 90K. Also, to add, I am an IIT + IIM which is a 'big deal' in India.

My wife's is a bank officer and earns INR 9 Lacs per annum. After all deductions, we also save close to 30K per month from her salary.

I have been offered an internal transfer to Dubai in the same role but for MENA region. My wife is willing to take a 1.5 years sabbatical and move with me along with our son. She is taking it as a 'desert safari' and might explore opportunities there after 6 months, once our kid is 2 years old and ready for pre-school.

Now, my package for your review & suggestions (it's not that great but being an internal transfer, I can't negotiate much).

Basic - 17000 AED / mo
Housing - 5833 AED / mo (we'd need furnished 1 BHK near DuBiotech)
Car Allowance - 2000 AED / mo
Other Allowances (meal, gym etc.) - 1100 AED / mo

So basically, 26000 AED / mo

Apart from that, 12% incentive (on performance), health insurance for family, life for mine, fuel refund, one month joining bonus, mobile set allowance and usual vacation and relocation benefits.

Obviously, I should not consider my wife's salary here but I still want to save close to 10000 AED per month (INR 1.6 Lacs). Is is possible with this salary?

Knowledgable junta, please guide....


----------



## Cassiopia

TheAceFace said:


> Hi Guy's
> 
> I am new to this forum but have been an expat in Thailand for a while. I am currently reviewing an offer in the O&G industry to be based in Dubai. I would be extremely grateful if you could comment on the below.
> 
> Tax free salary of 140000USD with a yearly bonus of 30%, may rise based on performnace.
> 
> Housing is paid for as well as utilities and bills, allowance TBA.
> School is paid for, TBA.
> Car and fuel provided.
> Family flight home per year.


Dubai cost of living is way much higher than Bangkok. I checked the cost of living calculator, and it's around 73% much higher than in Bangkok. In other words, the overall cost of groceries, eating out, transportation, basic shopping, utilities and housing are 73% much higher than in Bangkok. This is a very rough estimate.

I don't know how much is your salary and taxes in Thailand but based on the cost of living estimation, your salary amount in Dubai must at least double from your current net salary in Bangkok in order to maintain your current comparable lifestyle as in Bangkok. 

That's the math.. i hope you can calculate yourself.


----------



## AayuShri

AayuShri said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Have been a regular reader on expat forum but joined today as soon as I received my salary statement.
> 
> Currently, I work as a Product Manager for a Medical Devices company handling India and neighboring countries. My current salary is INR 25 Lacs per annum. Post tax and excl. bonuses, I make close to 1.3 Lacs per month and save close to 90K. Also, to add, I am an IIT + IIM which is a 'big deal' in India.
> 
> My wife's is a bank officer and earns INR 9 Lacs per annum. After all deductions, we also save close to 30K per month from her salary.
> 
> I have been offered an internal transfer to Dubai in the same role but for MENA region. My wife is willing to take a 1.5 years sabbatical and move with me along with our son. She is taking it as a 'desert safari' and might explore opportunities there after 6 months, once our kid is 2 years old and ready for pre-school.
> 
> Now, my package for your review & suggestions (it's not that great but being an internal transfer, I can't negotiate much).
> 
> Basic - 17000 AED / mo
> Housing - 5833 AED / mo (we'd need furnished 1 BHK near DuBiotech)
> Car Allowance - 2000 AED / mo
> Other Allowances (meal, gym etc.) - 1100 AED / mo
> 
> So basically, 26000 AED / mo
> 
> Apart from that, 12% incentive (on performance), health insurance for family, life for mine, fuel refund, one month joining bonus, mobile set allowance and usual vacation and relocation benefits.
> 
> Obviously, I should not consider my wife's salary here but I still want to save close to 10000 AED per month (INR 1.6 Lacs). Is is possible with this salary?
> 
> Knowledgable junta, please guide....


Also, they will give me 1-2 months company accommodation to test the waters.


----------



## AayuShri

Erudite said:


> Thank you for the feedback. I am a Network Engineer. I have 2 years of Network Engineering experience, 3 years as a System Administrator and 5 years as an Air Traffic Controller. Proposed salary is the final offer and higher than my current salary. We of course will loose one income but we are very into having a new life at Dubai now. Moreover She has 4 years of finance experience at an International investment bank. Maybe She can look for a job is she is willing to do so.
> 
> We are not looking for a luxury life(I know this is a very broad explanation), but all we like to swim, watch the starts with some equipments and enjoy the local food where ever we go.
> 
> Thank you again,


Very similar case like mine... My wife's ready to move as of now but I am worried about future when she gets bored and starts job hunting. That's when reality would bite....


----------



## Asdfgh

Hi,

Few of the main costs to consider in Dubai are

1) Housing
2) Childrens Education

Since the above are paid for alongwith a car and utilities.. I would say the major expenses are already covered

Even with setting aside 9000 AED a month, you have 34,000 AED available per month for the rest of your expenses.

Groceries can range from AED 500 to AED 1000 per week for an expat family of 4.

Eating out can range from as low as AED 30-50 (at a food court in a mall) per person... to a substantial amount

You are well covered my friend



TheAceFace said:


> Hi Guy's
> 
> I am new to this forum but have been an expat in Thailand for a while. I am currently reviewing an offer in the O&G industry to be based in Dubai. I would be extremely grateful if you could comment on the below.
> 
> Tax free salary of 140000USD with a yearly bonus of 30%, may rise based on performnace.
> 
> Housing is paid for as well as utilities and bills, allowance TBA.
> School is paid for, TBA.
> Car and fuel provided.
> Family flight home per year.
> 
> Providing the housing and school cost are ok, is the above a good deal for living in Dubai, I am not a party animal but I do like a few drinks at weekends.
> 
> My wife is Thai, is there a Thai community / temples in Dubai?
> 
> We have 2 children aged 7 and 10, I would like to place them in a British school if possible, I hear the waiting lists are long? Initially I would move over first and they would follow in the new year.
> 
> Any advice you could share would be great.


----------



## hola2005

In UAE I am offered the following with an international company
Base salary: AED 20000 (monthly)
Housing/Transporation allowance: AED 10500 (monthly)
Ticket homes: AED 22000 (annual)
Education per child (> 3 year): AED 15000 (annual)
Vacation: 22 business day
The job is a consultant which includes a lot of travel. 

Two kids, 2.5 year and 1 month. Wife will be looking for work, and leaving one here. What do you guys think?


----------



## Asdfgh

sanwari said:


> Hi every one,
> 
> I Am being offered a job as a software engineer in
> Dubai. I have 1 year of full time experience as
> A developer. Th salary package is 14 k aed
> aed per month. Is that good enough for a single
> Person. And should I negotiate
> it ?


With 1 year of work experience and given that it may be 2-3 times (or more?) of your current salary, it is 'good enough'

And I assume by good enough it means a comfortable life which is not at all flashy.

You can rent a room / shared acco. Travel 30-45 mins to work. Eat out a couple of times a week, Shop moderately and buy a Toyota Corrolla and even then have a few thousand AED to send home. It all depends on how you manage your funds

Sorry I made assumptions as don't have much more to go by as per your post 

best of luck


----------



## AayuShri

AayuShri said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Have been a regular reader on expat forum but joined today as soon as I received my salary statement.
> 
> Currently, I work as a Product Manager for a Medical Devices company handling India and neighboring countries. My current salary is INR 25 Lacs per annum. Post tax and excl. bonuses, I make close to 1.3 Lacs per month and save close to 90K. Also, to add, I am an IIT + IIM which is a 'big deal' in India.
> 
> My wife's is a bank officer and earns INR 9 Lacs per annum. After all deductions, we also save close to 30K per month from her salary.
> 
> I have been offered an internal transfer to Dubai in the same role but for MENA region. My wife is willing to take a 1.5 years sabbatical and move with me along with our son. She is taking it as a 'desert safari' and might explore opportunities there after 6 months, once our kid is 2 years old and ready for pre-school.
> 
> Now, my package for your review & suggestions (it's not that great but being an internal transfer, I can't negotiate much).
> 
> Basic - 17000 AED / mo
> Housing - 5833 AED / mo (we'd need furnished 1 BHK near DuBiotech)
> Car Allowance - 2000 AED / mo
> Other Allowances (meal, gym etc.) - 1100 AED / mo
> 
> So basically, 26000 AED / mo
> 
> Apart from that, 12% incentive (on performance), health insurance for family, life for mine, fuel refund, one month joining bonus, mobile set allowance and usual vacation and relocation benefits.
> 
> Obviously, I should not consider my wife's salary here but I still want to save close to 10000 AED per month (INR 1.6 Lacs). Is is possible with this salary?
> 
> Knowledgable junta, please guide....


Reply awaited.... guys, please help. if there is any negotiation that I can do... it is in the next couple of days.


----------



## Asdfgh

Hi,

Again making a few assumptions as I do fall under the same category as you. (with the addition of an infant)

You can have a comfortable life on that salary. This includes

A decent 2 BR apartment in JLT / Marina / Motor City
1 car / SUV (if you really need 2.. can be managed as well)
Eating out 2-3 times a week
Monthly travel around Dubai ( you might want to go slow on the travel in the heat !)
The occasional (regular?) shopping for the wife
1 international vacation a year

Of course it depends on how much you spend your money on the above. But just to let you know that it is definitely possible to have a comfortable lifestyle and then have some savings too.

On the topic of 'wifes salary loss allowance / DSF shopping allowance ' I would recommend going easy on that. While you can mention this to your employer, I would recommend against bargaining too hard on this parameter.

As Tally Ho and other wise men and women mentioned.. In the end you should get a salary that you deserve and finalise a total number that you are happy with.





Erudite said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> First of all, I would like to thank all of you for providing such important info here at forum. I would like to know your opinion about the offer I got today. We would like to have a comfortable life without concerning about the money so much. No real luxury but be able to go for sight seeing time to time(interesting places around the town etc..), and maybe some desert safari once every couple of months etc.
> 
> 
> Location: Dubai
> Base Salary : 7500 US Dollars per month
> House allowance: 4000 US Dollars per month
> Plane tickets for family once every year(round trip to home)
> Health Insurance for me and my wife
> Relocation package: 5000 US dollars
> 
> Note: We are a young couple and have no kids. We would like to have a comfortable life (no real luxury)
> 
> 
> Thanks,


----------



## Asdfgh

hola2005 said:


> In UAE I am offered the following with an international company
> Base salary: AED 20000 (monthly)
> Housing/Transporation allowance: AED 10500 (monthly)
> Ticket homes: AED 22000 (annual)
> Education per child (> 3 year): AED 15000 (annual)
> Vacation: 22 business day
> The job is a consultant which includes a lot of travel.
> 
> Two kids, 2.5 year and 1 month. Wife will be looking for work, and leaving one here. What do you guys think?


Think you may be shortchanged on the Education allowance. Doubt it progressively increases with the age of the child (would be great if it did !)

Also on the salary what % increase is it over your current salary ?
What kind of lifestyle do you want to lead ?
What schools are you planning to enroll your kids in ?
Where are you planning to rent an apartment (assume a 3 BR at least) ?
Will you need a full time maid if your wife starts working ?

If you are very confident of your wife getting a job with a similar salary range then you are very comfortable. If not then you need to think about the above questions ... and a few more


----------



## Asdfgh

Given that between you and your wife you save 1.2 lacs.. I don't think you should consider a job in Dubai that will only increase it to 1.6 lacs

If you manage to save 90k from a 1.3 lacs income, I assume you have a frugal lifestyle. Basis that I would say it is manageable for you to save AED 10k a month

When the kid gets to a school going age then you can say goodbye to most of the savings

In my opinion with an IIT-IIM background you should lead a more comfortable lifestyle than what this Dubai salary offer will allow

Get to your 5 posts and PM me if you need more information



AayuShri said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Have been a regular reader on expat forum but joined today as soon as I received my salary statement.
> 
> Currently, I work as a Product Manager for a Medical Devices company handling India and neighboring countries. My current salary is INR 25 Lacs per annum. Post tax and excl. bonuses, I make close to 1.3 Lacs per month and save close to 90K. Also, to add, I am an IIT + IIM which is a 'big deal' in India.
> 
> My wife's is a bank officer and earns INR 9 Lacs per annum. After all deductions, we also save close to 30K per month from her salary.
> 
> I have been offered an internal transfer to Dubai in the same role but for MENA region. My wife is willing to take a 1.5 years sabbatical and move with me along with our son. She is taking it as a 'desert safari' and might explore opportunities there after 6 months, once our kid is 2 years old and ready for pre-school.
> 
> Now, my package for your review & suggestions (it's not that great but being an internal transfer, I can't negotiate much).
> 
> Basic - 17000 AED / mo
> Housing - 5833 AED / mo (we'd need furnished 1 BHK near DuBiotech)
> Car Allowance - 2000 AED / mo
> Other Allowances (meal, gym etc.) - 1100 AED / mo
> 
> So basically, 26000 AED / mo
> 
> Apart from that, 12% incentive (on performance), health insurance for family, life for mine, fuel refund, one month joining bonus, mobile set allowance and usual vacation and relocation benefits.
> 
> Obviously, I should not consider my wife's salary here but I still want to save close to 10000 AED per month (INR 1.6 Lacs). Is is possible with this salary?
> 
> Knowledgable junta, please guide....


----------



## walterindubai

Guys, i need your opinion on this.
i have done my MBA post grad from top institute in India. i am currently working in Dubai as a corporate account executive for an IT firm.
Living as a single, my salary is 3000aed/mon with shared accommodation and health insurance.
i feel like i am being underpaid and that there's no justice done to my degrees.
Is it true ?? whats the average salary for a MBA grad ??

Thanks


----------



## mmh771

*Job Offer*

Dears,

I am a 31 years old, with more than 5 years of experience in IT consultation and Auditing. I am married (my wife will be looking for a job) and i have a 2 years old baby. I've been offered the following offer in Dubai:


Salary: 32,000 AED/Month
Mobile Allowance: 500 AED/Month
Car Allowance: 1000 AED/Month

Annual Bonus: 32,000 AED/Year.
School Allowance: 55,000 AED/Year
House Allowance: 130,000 AED/Year

Air Ticket: Yearly fist class ticket for me, wife and my 2 years baby to home country (paid in cash).

30 working days paid leaves
Full Medical Insurance for me and my family (dental and optical included)

Do you think with this package i will be able to live comfortably and be able to save some money? (i'm not the party kind of guys... and planning to go out for dinner like once a week)...


----------



## Kashman

hola2005 said:


> In UAE I am offered the following with an international company
> Base salary: AED 20000 (monthly)
> Housing/Transporation allowance: AED 10500 (monthly)
> Ticket homes: AED 22000 (annual)
> Education per child (> 3 year): AED 15000 (annual)
> Vacation: 22 business day
> The job is a consultant which includes a lot of travel.
> 
> Two kids, 2.5 year and 1 month. Wife will be looking for work, and leaving one here. What do you guys think?


If you look at your overall income per month, its AED 30500. Although that may seem like a lot, to have a similar lifestyle your probably having in Canada, it will be tight, but doable with 2 kids. However, do not expect much savings.

The education allowance is quite low. Most American curriculum and the only Canadian curriculum schools charge from the low 40K all the way up to 70K. There are cheaper schools but you might be getting what you pay for.

To travel back home to Toronto in the summer months costs about AED 9000 per seat, so your flight tickets might be a little short as well.


----------



## AayuShri

Asdfgh said:


> Given that between you and your wife you save 1.2 lacs.. I don't think you should consider a job in Dubai that will only increase it to 1.6 lacs
> 
> If you manage to save 90k from a 1.3 lacs income, I assume you have a frugal lifestyle. Basis that I would say it is manageable for you to save AED 10k a month
> 
> When the kid gets to a school going age then you can say goodbye to most of the savings
> 
> In my opinion with an IIT-IIM background you should lead a more comfortable lifestyle than what this Dubai salary offer will allow
> 
> Get to your 5 posts and PM me if you need more information


Thanks Asdfgh. Unfortunately, at this stage and being an internal transfer, I can't say 'NO' nor can I negotiate. I am 30 and seeing it as a stepping stone as of now. Career moves like these in Medical Devices Marketing are rare and would look good on my CV as well as a lot of learning. Also, once wifey is back to work, our savings might increase.

You are partly right about our frugal lifestyle. It's mainly because my wife's bank provides for our accommodation and with the li'l kid, no more partying  I know it's a biiig risk i am taking but as of now, I need to keep on looking for silver linings. I will definitely PM you for more guidance.


----------



## Alexandaria

AayuShri said:


> Thanks Asdfgh. Unfortunately, at this stage and being an internal transfer, I can't say 'NO' nor can I negotiate. I am 30 and seeing it as a stepping stone as of now. Career moves like these in Medical Devices Marketing are rare and would look good on my CV as well as a lot of learning. Also, once wifey is back to work, our savings might increase.
> 
> You are partly right about our frugal lifestyle. It's mainly because my wife's bank provides for our accommodation and with the li'l kid, no more partying  I know it's a biiig risk i am taking but as of now, I need to keep on looking for silver linings. I will definitely PM you for more guidance.


You are being "internal transfer" and your wife's bank cover most part of your family accomodation all this while that's a very strong reason to ask for dual family loss of income compensation.

You should ask your company to consider at least something or temporary compensation about it before your wife get work (hope she get a comparable job like before). It is a standard practice for international expat compensation. 

Are they going to fire you because you are asking something that is legitimate and definitely a loss transfer ?

Read my previous post about dual-career loss income. Of course 99.9% people rather be at loss than have the gut to ask something about it.

Is up to you...


----------



## AayuShri

Alexandaria said:


> You are being "internal transfer" and your wife's bank cover most part of your family accomodation all this while that's a very strong reason to ask for dual family loss of income compensation.
> 
> You should ask your company to consider at least something or temporary compensation about it before your wife get work (hope she get a comparable job like before). It is a standard practice for international expat compensation.
> 
> Are they going to fire you because you are asking something that is legitimate and definitely a loss transfer ?
> 
> Read my previous post about dual-career loss income. Of course 99.9% people rather be at loss than have the gut to ask something about it.
> 
> Is up to you...


I like the tone in your reply  But unfortunately I fall in 99.9%. Not because they will fire me or something but because we are going for this at our own will. My wife can get a transfer from her MNC bank too (if she insists) but she's taking this sabbatical for our little son. When he's two, we can again start our old ways  So basically, I can't ask for dual income loss because the second income loss is our 'choice'. But again, I LIKE the tone in your reply


----------



## AayuShri

AayuShri said:


> I like the tone in your reply  But unfortunately I fall in 99.9%. Not because they will fire me or something but because we are going for this at our own will. My wife can get a transfer from her MNC bank too (if she insists) but she's taking this sabbatical for our little son. When he's two, we can again start our old ways  So basically, I can't ask for dual income loss because the second income loss is our 'choice'. But again, I LIKE the tone in your reply


Hi guys, just now got the details of relocation benefits. Household goods shipment (on actuals or USD 7500), family tickets, 1.5 months acco, 1 month salary for settling in, house hunt support and USD 1500 transportation allowance till I get a DL.

Now a fresh set of queries:

1. For an Indian, does it make more sense to transfer my goods or just take USD 7500 and buy new stuff??
2. USD 1500 for transportation (on actuals) sounds fine but what if it takes 2 months to get a DL?? Is it enough for an occasional rental car (with driver) for that long??

Thanks for all the help. Imagine the life of expats before Internet.


----------



## Sunder

walterindubai said:


> Guys, i need your opinion on this.
> i have done my MBA post grad from top institute in India. i am currently working in Dubai as a corporate account executive for an IT firm.
> Living as a single, my salary is 3000aed/mon with shared accommodation and health insurance.
> i feel like i am being underpaid and that there's no justice done to my degrees.
> Is it true ?? whats the average salary for a MBA grad ??
> 
> Thanks



You are extremely underpaid, start searching for a new job. Hope you have enough Gulf Experience to get a good job though.


----------



## Sunder

AayuShri said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Have been a regular reader on expat forum but joined today as soon as I received my salary statement.
> 
> Currently, I work as a Product Manager for a Medical Devices company handling India and neighboring countries. My current salary is INR 25 Lacs per annum. Post tax and excl. bonuses, I make close to 1.3 Lacs per month and save close to 90K. Also, to add, I am an IIT + IIM which is a 'big deal' in India.
> 
> My wife's is a bank officer and earns INR 9 Lacs per annum. After all deductions, we also save close to 30K per month from her salary.
> 
> I have been offered an internal transfer to Dubai in the same role but for MENA region. My wife is willing to take a 1.5 years sabbatical and move with me along with our son. She is taking it as a 'desert safari' and might explore opportunities there after 6 months, once our kid is 2 years old and ready for pre-school.
> 
> Now, my package for your review & suggestions (it's not that great but being an internal transfer, I can't negotiate much).
> 
> Basic - 17000 AED / mo
> Housing - 5833 AED / mo (we'd need furnished 1 BHK near DuBiotech)
> Car Allowance - 2000 AED / mo
> Other Allowances (meal, gym etc.) - 1100 AED / mo
> 
> So basically, 26000 AED / mo
> 
> Apart from that, 12% incentive (on performance), health insurance for family, life for mine, fuel refund, one month joining bonus, mobile set allowance and usual vacation and relocation benefits.
> 
> Obviously, I should not consider my wife's salary here but I still want to save close to 10000 AED per month (INR 1.6 Lacs). Is is possible with this salary?
> 
> Knowledgable junta, please guide....


Well Aayushri,

Lets make it simple...Incentive is kinda zero... and yearly increment will be peanuts as compared to India. Banking sector is growing in here so I would suggest tell your wife to start looking for a job asap as it can take months to get a decent job. 
Your cost of living will be the following:

Rent : 6000-7000 AED per month
Utilities(TV,DEWA bills, Domestic help) - 1500 AED/month
Monthly Groceries including kids : 2000 - 2500 AED/month
You might also have to shell out 5% as commission to agent and 5% as house deposit fees.
Eating Out (Once a week) - 600 AED/month
Who is going to pay for your DL, is it the Co or its on your pocket. Driving Classes are damn expensive and you have to try again and again as the passing rates are on the lower end.

You are doing good in India, so think twice before coming in here.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## AayuShri

Sunder said:


> Well Aayushri,
> 
> Lets make it simple...Incentive is kinda zero... and yearly increment will be peanuts as compared to India. Banking sector is growing in here so I would suggest tell your wife to start looking for a job asap as it can take months to get a decent job.
> Your cost of living will be the following:
> 
> Rent : 6000-7000 AED per month
> Utilities(TV,DEWA bills, Domestic help) - 1500 AED/month
> Monthly Groceries including kids : 2000 - 2500 AED/month
> You might also have to shell out 5% as commission to agent and 5% as house deposit fees.
> Eating Out (Once a week) - 600 AED/month
> Who is going to pay for your DL, is it the Co or its on your pocket. Driving Classes are damn expensive and you have to try again and again as the passing rates are on the lower end.
> 
> You are doing good in India, so think twice before coming in here.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sunder.


Thanks Sunder. I am actually doing good in India and have been getting better offers everyday. But couldn't deny this as 'internal transfers' are rare and would look great in CV (even if it's not that great monetarily). To be candid, I have already decided to come to Dubai and see if it's worth it. I can always go back / or to another country. Regarding DL, well, I will ask this to my HR once I am in Dubai. For househunt, my understanding is that they will pay the brokerage as well as deposit. Now regarding wife's job, we will follow your suggestions and ask her to start applying as soon as we are settled. She's an MBA too and is a senior officer with India's largest bank (6 yrs work ex). I just hope she gets something worth her caliber. In any case, she'll be on sabbatical with an option to join back.


----------



## AayuShri

Sunder said:


> Well Aayushri,
> 
> Lets make it simple...Incentive is kinda zero... and yearly increment will be peanuts as compared to India. Banking sector is growing in here so I would suggest tell your wife to start looking for a job asap as it can take months to get a decent job.
> Your cost of living will be the following:
> 
> Rent : 6000-7000 AED per month
> Utilities(TV,DEWA bills, Domestic help) - 1500 AED/month
> Monthly Groceries including kids : 2000 - 2500 AED/month
> You might also have to shell out 5% as commission to agent and 5% as house deposit fees.
> Eating Out (Once a week) - 600 AED/month
> Who is going to pay for your DL, is it the Co or its on your pocket. Driving Classes are damn expensive and you have to try again and again as the passing rates are on the lower end.
> 
> You are doing good in India, so think twice before coming in here.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sunder.


Thanks Sunder. I am actually doing good in India and have been getting better offers everyday. But couldn't deny this as 'internal transfers' are rare and would look great in CV (even if it's not that great monetarily). To be candid, I have already decided to come to Dubai and see if it's worth it. I can always go back / or to another country. Regarding DL, well, I will ask this to my HR once I am in Dubai. For househunt, my understanding is that they will pay the brokerage as well as deposit. Now regarding wife's job, we will follow your suggestions and ask her to start applying as soon as we are settled. She's an MBA too and is a senior officer with India's largest bank (6 yrs work ex). I just hope she gets something worth her caliber. In any case, she'll be on sabbatical with an option to join back.

And incentive can never be zero in ever expanding medical devices. I have 22 countries to handle and I am sure I will find ways to achieve my objectives.


----------



## Sunder

AayuShri said:


> Thanks Sunder. I am actually doing good in India and have been getting better offers everyday. But couldn't deny this as 'internal transfers' are rare and would look great in CV (even if it's not that great monetarily). To be candid, I have already decided to come to Dubai and see if it's worth it. I can always go back / or to another country. Regarding DL, well, I will ask this to my HR once I am in Dubai. For househunt, my understanding is that they will pay the brokerage as well as deposit. Now regarding wife's job, we will follow your suggestions and ask her to start applying as soon as we are settled. She's an MBA too and is a senior officer with India's largest bank (6 yrs work ex). I just hope she gets something worth her caliber. In any case, she'll be on sabbatical with an option to join back.
> 
> And incentive can never be zero in ever expanding medical devices. I have 22 countries to handle and I am sure I will find ways to achieve my objectives.


That's great.... All the best... Search for house on Dubai.dubizzle.com...you will get a fair idea about the rents....if any help plz pm me...


----------



## montrealcl

I think this is very useful, since i m considering taking up a job there


----------



## walterindubai

Sunder said:


> You are extremely underpaid, start searching for a new job. Hope you have enough Gulf Experience to get a good job though.


Thanks for the inforamtion 

i have just completed two months now. i never realized the situation until i got here. would it be good enough if i have a year's exp. i was thinking of putting in my papers just after i complete my probation period, then serve 6 months notice period (as per company policy). could there be a ban on me :frusty: ??


----------



## givemjob

Hello All,
Hope everyone doing OK
I have a question about working in middle East in Qatar, UAE, Oman, or Q8?
I'm a US citizen speak fluently Arabic and English.
I currently work in Communication company in USA as a IT rep, and have more than 5 Years experience in my current company and another 4 years in other companies.
And I support about 1500 users from simple IT support to Network troubleshooting.
And I have a bachelor degree in Computer science and Diploma in information technology.

My questions are,
1. What are my chances to find a job to transfer to Middleeast?
2. What will be the best website to look for IT jobs posted?
3. Salary expectation, and if some one can let me know what will be package offers look like? ex. Car, who pays rent, or travel costs?

Thanks a lot for the help


----------



## Alexandaria

givemjob said:


> Hello All,
> Hope everyone doing OK
> I have a question about working in middle East in Qatar, UAE, Oman, or Q8?
> I'm a US citizen speak fluently Arabic and English.
> I currently work in Communication company in USA as a IT rep, and have more than 5 Years experience in my current company and another 4 years in other companies.
> And I support about 1500 users from simple IT support to Network troubleshooting.
> And I have a bachelor degree in Computer science and Diploma in information technology.
> 
> My questions are,
> 1. What are my chances to find a job to transfer to Middleeast?
> 2. What will be the best website to look for IT jobs posted?
> 3. Salary expectation, and if some one can let me know what will be package offers look like? ex. Car, who pays rent, or travel costs?
> 
> Thanks a lot for the help


I simplify the answer in a formula and let other fellow forumners answer your other questions.


Best expectation
Salary in host country + package (car,house,travel etc.) > Current Salary +benefits in home country


Moderate expectation
Salary in host country + package (car,house,travel etc.) = Current Salary +benefits in home country


Poor expectation
Salary in host country + package (car,house,travel etc.) < Current Salary +benefits in home country

Expat package is not a mandatory. You can ask whatever just to "test the water". But if something might make you loss a lot financially and not worth the experience working there, you better forget about any offer. For example, you have to pay a house-morgage/car loan back home but the job won't grant you any house/car allowances, in other words you have to pay a double commitments back home and in the host country. Definitely that's a bad deal.

In the end , it's your call.

Good luck:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Bendovic

Alexandaria said:


> I simplify the answer in a formula and let other fellow forumners answer your other questions.
> 
> 
> Best expectation
> Salary in host country + package (car,house,travel etc.) > Current Salary +benefits in home country
> 
> 
> Moderate expectation
> Salary in host country + package (car,house,travel etc.) = Current Salary +benefits in home country
> 
> 
> Poor expectation
> Salary in host country + package (car,house,travel etc.) < Current Salary +benefits in home country
> 
> Expat package is not a mandatory. You can ask whatever just to "test the water". But if something might make you loss a lot financially and not worth the experience working there, you better forget about any offer. For example, you have to pay a house-morgage/car loan back home but the job won't grant you any house/car allowances, in other words you have to pay a double commitments back home and in the host country. Definitely that's a bad deal.
> 
> In the end , it's your call.
> 
> Good luck:fingerscrossed:


Gee...one of the most sharp answer I ever read...:nod:


----------



## givemjob

Thanks a lot for the answer, yah its not easy I know and need to put all numbers together to see the best deal.
So far I dont think IT job will pay the same as in USA, so I'm think to go to the management side which pays more with better package. 



Alexandaria said:


> I simplify the answer in a formula and let other fellow forumners answer your other questions.
> 
> 
> Best expectation
> Salary in host country + package (car,house,travel etc.) > Current Salary +benefits in home country
> 
> 
> Moderate expectation
> Salary in host country + package (car,house,travel etc.) = Current Salary +benefits in home country
> 
> 
> Poor expectation
> Salary in host country + package (car,house,travel etc.) < Current Salary +benefits in home country
> 
> Expat package is not a mandatory. You can ask whatever just to "test the water". But if something might make you loss a lot financially and not worth the experience working there, you better forget about any offer. For example, you have to pay a house-morgage/car loan back home but the job won't grant you any house/car allowances, in other words you have to pay a double commitments back home and in the host country. Definitely that's a bad deal.
> 
> In the end , it's your call.
> 
> Good luck:fingerscrossed:


----------



## rooster14

Greetings fellow UAE'ers. I was hoping to get a little feedback on an offer that I am entertaining as this is the first time I have found myself making these decisions. I am 25 years old, 2 years of experience in my field but developing a desirable career in my current area. However this opportunity sounds exciting from a multitude of perspectives, so it has been ultimately difficult to understand the objective realities surrounding the decision. 

My circumstance and goal is to move from the US to the UAE (Abu Dhabi specifically) via this offer with the personal goals of paying down debt, saving some money and traveling a little bit, but mostly hoping to travel after my time in the UAE ends. 

My offer is provides all housing, utilities, transportation, health insurance and 25 incidental days off which is not calculated as part of my offer.

My monthly salary would be 16,300 aed/month
one time incidentals allowance in the first month of 2000aed
12th month bonus of 16,300aed
shipping reimbursement up to 10,000aed

As I said, my goal is to live stress free in the UAE, travel willingly but intelligently as desired while paying down some outstanding educational debts and positioning myself for a financially poised future return to the US. Is this a reasonable possibility given the circumstances? any feedback would be met with gracious appreciation.


----------



## givemjob

Hello,
I have a question, Can you please let me know if you are using any agency to find job in UAE?
I start looking for job in UAE and I'm from USA also bu get lost between websites and confused.
Any help with that




rooster14 said:


> Greetings fellow UAE'ers. I was hoping to get a little feedback on an offer that I am entertaining as this is the first time I have found myself making these decisions. I am 25 years old, 2 years of experience in my field but developing a desirable career in my current area. However this opportunity sounds exciting from a multitude of perspectives, so it has been ultimately difficult to understand the objective realities surrounding the decision.
> 
> My circumstance and goal is to move from the US to the UAE (Abu Dhabi specifically) via this offer with the personal goals of paying down debt, saving some money and traveling a little bit, but mostly hoping to travel after my time in the UAE ends.
> 
> My offer is provides all housing, utilities, transportation, health insurance and 25 incidental days off which is not calculated as part of my offer.
> 
> My monthly salary would be 16,300 aed/month
> one time incidentals allowance in the first month of 2000aed
> 12th month bonus of 16,300aed
> shipping reimbursement up to 10,000aed
> 
> As I said, my goal is to live stress free in the UAE, travel willingly but intelligently as desired while paying down some outstanding educational debts and positioning myself for a financially poised future return to the US. Is this a reasonable possibility given the circumstances? any feedback would be met with gracious appreciation.


----------



## rooster14

givemjob said:


> Hello,
> I have a question, Can you please let me know if you are using any agency to find job in UAE?
> I start looking for job in UAE and I'm from USA also bu get lost between websites and confused.
> Any help with that


I actually didn't search for this job, the company I work for is establishing itself in Abu Dhabi and created a seamless transition for my career path. I PM'd you though.


----------



## walterindubai

walterindubai said:


> i have just completed two months now. i never realized the situation until i got here. would it be good enough if i have a year's exp. i was thinking of putting in my papers just after i complete my probation period, then serve 6 months notice period (as per company policy). could there be a ban on me :frusty: ??


Guys, new development.. i just found out that educational qualification documents given to make my existing Labour card is secondary/10th school certificate.. 

When i apply for a new job as a MBA grad, will the old labour card with secondary qualification as third professional level make a difference ??


----------



## matarch

matarch said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I cant find any latest information about range of salaries for architects in Dubai.
> How much can expect an EU architect with Master's degree and two years of experience(one in a multinational studio and one as site architect)? What additional benefits?
> Maybe some of you are an architects or you have any information from your friends?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


Could somebody help?


----------



## Bklyn

*Architect Salary*



matarch said:


> Could somebody help?


Go to Salary Explorer | Career Resources


----------



## Jon Kraken

matarch said:


> Could somebody help?


Looks like the internet is not so powerful after all. I thought you can search anything with the internet nowdays.


----------



## malongun

Dear All;
I have an offer to work in Jebel Ali as a Manager. I am married with 2 children age 13 and 11 years old. The package is with a Salary of AED33,000 (Inclusive of Housing Allowance and Transport Allowance). On top they will give children education allowance, tickets for self and family.

My questions :-
1) Is this package reasonable for a 20+ years Professional Engineer / Manager with working experience all over the world ?
2) What is the most suitable salary for the Manager position in a profitable multi million AED profits business entity ?

Any replies very much appreciated !


----------



## vantage

malongun said:


> Dear All;
> I have an offer to work in Jebel Ali as a Manager. I am married with 2 children age 13 and 11 years old. The package is with a Salary of AED33,000 (Inclusive of Housing Allowance and Transport Allowance). On top they will give children education allowance, tickets for self and family.
> 
> My questions :-
> 1) Is this package reasonable for a 20+ years Professional Engineer / Manager with working experience all over the world ?
> 2) What is the most suitable salary for the Manager position in a profitable multi million AED profits business entity ?
> 
> Any replies very much appreciated !


'Manager' can mean several hundred things.
You could be Managing a small team of 4 people
You could be Managing a multi-Billion dollar construction Project
etc

It is hard for anyone to give you a realistic answer.

ask exactly what education allowance your children get.
100%, or limited to XXX AED per child?


----------



## malongun

Dear All;
Domini and Vantage, thanks for the answer. I think the position requires me to manage a group of Technical Staff consists of Senior Engineer, Junior Engineer and Technicians. By the way I am a Chartered Professional Engineer graduated from a well known university in Australia with working experience in Australia, Japan, Kuwait, Saudi Arabia and many other countries.

At the moment I am an expat in another South East Asian country and my current package is about USD100++ per annum with 2 years contract terms. And currently I am also tax free since the taxes are paid by the employer. With home leave tickets of 2 times per year. Currently I have to pay my own accommodation and the transportation is fully taken care by the company.

I really need an opinion from the forumer here with respect to the offer in Jebel Ali. The offer is with children education of AED 35,000 per children per annum with once per year return ticket for self and family to home country. I am sure the company is willing to revise up the offer, and at the moment the company is offering monthly AED33,000 per month inclusive of Housing allowance, Transportation Allowance. The leave is 42 days per annum, with renewable contract.

1) My first question is this a normal salary for a manager in a company with profits around USD500million in 2013? My personal feeling, it should be more ?
2) Is it worth the plunge to come to Dubai to take this job because my current contract terms is expiring soon ? This question just to get opinions !
3) In terms of salary increment how much do I expect in Dubai ? 5 % ? 6% ? or more ?
4) My other questions do company in UAE pay salary based on nationalities ? I know Kuwait does !

Million thanks for the reply !

Regards;


----------



## roosterbooster20132013

malongun said:


> Dear All;
> Domini and Vantage, thanks for the answer. I think the position requires me to manage a group of Technical Staff consists of Senior Engineer, Junior Engineer and Technicians. By the way I am a Chartered Professional Engineer graduated from a well known university in Australia with working experience in Australia, Japan, Kuwait, Saudi Arabia and many other countries.
> 
> At the moment I am an expat in another South East Asian country and my current package is about USD100++ per annum with 2 years contract terms. And currently I am also tax free since the taxes are paid by the employer. With home leave tickets of 2 times per year. Currently I have to pay my own accommodation and the transportation is fully taken care by the company.
> 
> I really need an opinion from the forumer here with respect to the offer in Jebel Ali. The offer is with children education of AED 35,000 per children per annum with once per year return ticket for self and family to home country. I am sure the company is willing to revise up the offer, and at the moment the company is offering monthly AED33,000 per month inclusive of Housing allowance, Transportation Allowance. The leave is 42 days per annum, with renewable contract.
> 
> 1) My first question is this a normal salary for a manager in a company with profits around USD500million in 2013? My personal feeling, it should be more ?
> 2) Is it worth the plunge to come to Dubai to take this job because my current contract terms is expiring soon ? This question just to get opinions !
> 3) In terms of salary increment how much do I expect in Dubai ? 5 % ? 6% ? or more ?
> 4) My other questions do company in UAE pay salary based on nationalities ? I know Kuwait does !
> 
> Million thanks for the reply !
> 
> Regards;



- Low, very low
- You should be at $160-$170K USD figures (No tax equalization)
- Children schools 45K per year per child (max 3)
- For the offer not worth lane:lane:lane:


----------



## malongun

Thanks Roosterbooster;

Yep I am thinking minimum of US144k per annum in order to be worth the effort to take the plunge and relocate myself to Dubai ! Your mentioned figure is much higher than my expectation i.e. 160k to 170k !

In terms of yearly increment do you have the normal figure ? Is it normal to get an increment of 10% per annum in Dubai ?

Regards;


----------



## Vesper007

Hi!

I applied for a full time job of "Artist/ Entertainer/Perfomer/Games Organiser" on Dubizzle which mainly is working with children's parties and events. I'm a 25 year old female (job is female only) and sent them my CV. I've got 5 years of experience in entertainment, childcare, and event planning (gotten from an internship with Sesame Street, a year working in Walt Disney World's Entertainment department, acting, babysitting, tutoring, and working at a children's educational museum for their events department) as well as a MA and a BA from the USA. 

I got a response from this company today asking what my visa scenario is and what my salary is. And I don't know what to say. 

REGARDING VISA: 
I'm here on a visit visa and I could be sponsored by my father on a daughter visa and live in the same room I did as a child but I would rather be able to get my own visa and an expat package. However, because it says "female only" I am considering stating I'd rather be sponsored by them but if this is not going to work I'm willing to do the "father visa" thing.

REGARDING SALARY:
The more the better, obviously, and event planning can have crazy hours but I love it so I'm alright with it. The most I used to make before I came to Dubai was $25 USD an hour, should I just round up to 100dhs an hour and assume a 40hour workweek and figure out a monthly number based on that? If anybody here knows of a number I can reasonably negotiate with I'd be very happy. I'd like to have enough to be able to get my own mode of transportation (I don't need a bloody Ferrari, a Toyoto Corola shall do), pay off student debts, save some, and go out and enjoy myself once a week or so. 

Please advise.


----------



## vantage

malongun said:


> Is it normal to get an increment of 10% per annum in Dubai ? Regards;


No.


----------



## roosterbooster20132013

expat package for a games organizer? really>>>>>hmm ...
wherever I have gone here i see ONLY filipinos working in such sector.
wonder why would anyone pay you 4000Dhs a week!!!!






Vesper007 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I applied for a full time job of "Artist/ Entertainer/Perfomer/Games Organiser" on Dubizzle which mainly is working with children's parties and events. I'm a 25 year old female (job is female only) and sent them my CV. I've got 5 years of experience in entertainment, childcare, and event planning (gotten from an internship with Sesame Street, a year working in Walt Disney World's Entertainment department, acting, babysitting, tutoring, and working at a children's educational museum for their events department) as well as a MA and a BA from the USA.
> 
> I got a response from this company today asking what my visa scenario is and what my salary is. And I don't know what to say.
> 
> REGARDING VISA:
> I'm here on a visit visa and I could be sponsored by my father on a daughter visa and live in the same room I did as a child but I would rather be able to get my own visa and an expat package. However, because it says "female only" I am considering stating I'd rather be sponsored by them but if this is not going to work I'm willing to do the "father visa" thing.
> 
> REGARDING SALARY:
> The more the better, obviously, and event planning can have crazy hours but I love it so I'm alright with it. The most I used to make before I came to Dubai was $25 USD an hour, should I just round up to 100dhs an hour and assume a 40hour workweek and figure out a monthly number based on that? If anybody here knows of a number I can reasonably negotiate with I'd be very happy. I'd like to have enough to be able to get my own mode of transportation (I don't need a bloody Ferrari, a Toyoto Corola shall do), pay off student debts, save some, and go out and enjoy myself once a week or so.
> 
> Please advise.


----------



## vantage

roosterbooster20132013 said:


> expat package for a games organizer? really>>>>>hmm ... wherever I have gone here i see ONLY filipinos working in such sector. wonder why would anyone pay you 4000Dhs a week!!!!


True, 95% Filipino, and 100% gang nam style every 5 minutes.

We did go to one very cool kids party run by some pirates..
They were European / Kiwi pirates.


----------



## SharjahKat

*Should I give it up?*

Hi all,

Need advice. Moved to Shj nearly 2 years ago. Package 9k total (all in). Company moved office from Shj to Dubai last year, package now 11k (5k basic, 2k housing, 2k food, 2k transport).

I've been living in a studio flat in Sharjah (23k) so been managing ok. Now they're putting the rent up to 30k (even though I've only been living here for 2 years, the contract was in my company name and now that trade licence has changed with the office move so my landlord sees it as a new contract even though I'm the same tenant). I'd like to move to a 1-bed but even in Shj those are now 45k. Don't want to move to anywhere like International City (although even that's expensive now!) would rather stay in Shj, do the commute but be in a comfortable place.

Basically, I'm not sure whether to look for a better package here, go back to the UK or fight to stay in my studio for 23k, or to splash out on a 1-bed and just suffer the financial consequences! 

I have BSc, MSc, 2 years teaching experience, 2 years admin experience and now 2 years writing/training experience. What to do?! 

Thanks


----------



## malongun

vantage said:


> No.


Thanks Vantage for the reply !


----------



## engellk

Hi All,
I have been offered a position with MHP technical services, i gather they are a labour broker for ENEC. I requested a $15 000 to $20 000 monthly salary in addition they will only cover family visa cost, medical and flights, NO PAID LEAVE. I have to cover everything else. I plan to move wife and 2 kids (6 & 10) to Abu Dhabi. We live a privileged (big house,2 x Mercedes, private schools) lifestyle at the moment.

Will i be able to maintain my lifestyle with savings or should i leave family in SA. 
It is a senior IT position, I have 12 years total experience 8 years specific in power station construction and operation.


----------



## NjxNA

engellk said:


> Hi All,
> I have been offered a position with MHP technical services, i gather they are a labour broker for ENEC. I requested a $15 000 to $20 000 monthly salary in addition they will only cover family visa cost, medical and flights, NO PAID LEAVE. I have to cover everything else. I plan to move wife and 2 kids (6 & 10) to Abu Dhabi. *We live a privileged (big house,2 x Mercedes, private schools) lifestyle at the moment.*
> 
> Will i be able to maintain my lifestyle with savings or should i leave family in SA.
> It is a senior IT position, I have 12 years total experience 8 years specific in power station construction and operation.


Question is... why changing?
You will have to cover accommodation plus school fees for 2 kids. 
Anyway until you have a written offer you'll need to investigate on school fees in AD (not cheaper than here in Dubai) and above all on the accommodation you want for your family.

Personally, I wouldn't move from my country if living a privileged lifestyle like you mentiones.


----------



## Domini

NjxNA said:


> Question is... why changing?
> You will have to cover accommodation plus school fees for 2 kids.
> Anyway until you have a written offer you'll need to investigate on school fees in AD (not cheaper than here in Dubai) and above all on the accommodation you want for your family.
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't move from my country if living a privileged lifestyle like you mentiones.


Agree. Never gamble something that seems can lower your lifestyle.

If you are being offered a job (headhunted) then, you deserve to ask more. Don't sell your self short.

Unless you are jobless that's another story.


----------



## cho53n

Dear All;

I have an offer to work in Dubai as Design Engineer in Oil & Gas industry. I am married with 1 child (age 4). The package is with a Salary of AED 30,000. On top they offer:

- housing allowance of AED 145,000 per year
- children education allowance (covered in full)
- tickets for self and family
- private health insurance

Do you think this package is reasonable for a Design Engineer with 6 years of experience in Oil & Gas?

Any replies very much appreciated !


----------



## vantage

cho53n said:


> Dear All;
> 
> I have an offer to work in Dubai as Design Engineer in Oil & Gas industry. I am married with 1 child (age 4). The package is with a Salary of AED 30,000. On top they offer:
> 
> - housing allowance of AED 145,000 per year
> - children education allowance (covered in full)
> - tickets for self and family
> - private health insurance
> 
> Do you think this package is reasonable for a Design Engineer with 6 years of experience in Oil & Gas?
> 
> Any replies very much appreciated !


i don't know how it sits on the oil and gas scale, but this is a total package value of around 550,000 / annum, assuming a generous primary education allowance of 45K.
For a family of 3, you'll be fine, and able to save a good chunk.


----------



## jgw99

cho53n said:


> Dear All;
> 
> I have an offer to work in Dubai as Design Engineer in Oil & Gas industry. I am married with 1 child (age 4). The package is with a Salary of AED 30,000. On top they offer:
> 
> - housing allowance of AED 145,000 per year
> - children education allowance (covered in full)
> - tickets for self and family
> - private health insurance
> 
> Do you think this package is reasonable for a Design Engineer with 6 years of experience in Oil & Gas?
> 
> Any replies very much appreciated !



Like Vantage, not too familiar with the sector standards but this might be of help

Rate Your Job | Job Satisfaction Survey


----------



## cho53n

jgw99 said:


> Like Vantage, not too familiar with the sector standards but this might be of help
> 
> [/url]


I looked at some of surveys available, but confused me even more, as some of them showed a salary range 160,000 - 800,000 a year. I don't know anyone working in oil & gas in Dubai, so can't get first hand info.

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## vantage

cho53n said:


> I looked at some of surveys available, but confused me even more, as some of them showed a salary range 160,000 - 800,000 a year. I don't know anyone working in oil & gas in Dubai, so can't get first hand info.
> 
> Thanks for your reply.


remember, the TOTAL package number is the important number.
Do not worry about split between salary and allowances.
Add it all up. It is the only way to truly compare offers, and at the end of the day, the total amount of cash, going from them to you, is all that really counts!


----------



## jgw99

cho53n said:


> I looked at some of surveys available, but confused me even more, as some of them showed a salary range 160,000 - 800,000 a year. I don't know anyone working in oil & gas in Dubai, so can't get first hand info.
> 
> Thanks for your reply.


i can't recall offhand but i was reading through some thread here (could have been this one) asking about an offer in the same field. my wife is also a design engineer but civil works (highways) and they get paid a lot less vs those in your sector. could get creative on search terms on the search box above.

also, another way to gauge where your salary lies is try to search for job postings where salary and package are posted. those are initial numbers of course but it will give you an idea where your package is in relation to similar roles. 

lastly, if this is your initial offer, there is nothing wrong with submitting a counter offer...just do your homework beforehand.


----------



## abbzia786

Dear all
I was hoping you can offer some feedback with reference to housing allowance. I am moving to Dubai next month as an International regional sales manager for the MENA region (including India and Pak). I am the first one from the company moving there on a contract and relocating internationally and as such, need some gudance. I am a US citizen moving from Chicago with my wife and two kids (4 and 6 years old). I have a masters in Mech. Engg and an MBA. I have almost 10 years of work experience.
I wanted to get an idea as to what my housing allowance should be to maintain an equivalent standard of living in Dubai. I have been offered $2,800 per month as a housing allowance. I feel with the rental price increases in the last 6 months as a result of the announcement of Expo, I am on the lower scale. Any feedback from you would be very much appreciated.
Thank you all in advance.


----------



## QOFE

abbzia786 said:


> Dear all
> I was hoping you can offer some feedback with reference to housing allowance. I am moving to Dubai next month as an International regional sales manager for the MENA region (including India and Pak). I am the first one from the company moving there on a contract and relocating internationally and as such, need some gudance. I am a US citizen moving from Chicago with my wife and two kids (4 and 6 years old). I have a masters in Mech. Engg and an MBA. I have almost 10 years of work experience.
> I wanted to get an idea as to what my housing allowance should be to maintain an equivalent standard of living in Dubai. I have been offered $2,800 per month as a housing allowance. I feel with the rental price increases in the last 6 months as a result of the announcement of Expo, I am on the lower scale. Any feedback from you would be very much appreciated.
> Thank you all in advance.


That is a very low housing allowance, especially when you have two kids to accommodate as well. You could get a 2 bed room small villa in Springs for 125-140k. If you are prepared to commute you might get something a bit bigger in Mirdif. With two kids it will be very tight in the likes of JLT, JBR and Marina. The way the rents have been going you can barely get a 2 bed for 120k and it would be a small one in some of the less desired buildings. There are cheaper properties out in the desert but then you would need two cars as there is no public transport and taxis can be difficult to get there. Have you checked Dubizzle, Bayut, Justrentals and Propertyfinder to get an idea?


----------



## zatapa

My company offered me 80k housing at first. I kept saying no until i ended up with 168k. There was no way we were going to move from a four bedroom corner property to a two bedroom apartment with our two children. 
168k last year got me a nice 2m property in arabian ranches. Now prices are closer to 180k already. This is where your budget should be if you have young children and want to socialise with other parents with young children.


----------



## Felixtoo2

My companies married with kids allowance is 210k dhs which even they admit is not really keeping pace with the current rent rises.


----------



## chimney

Hi,
I am a 29 year old single male. Will be moving to dubai in September with a salary of 15 k. 

Would like to have you comments and advice regarding how to manage and where to live if my office is in media city


----------



## Abz90

*10000 aed*

Hi everyone

I'm a 23 y.o single female nurse moving to Dubai to work for the American Hospital.

My benefits include free accommodation, 1 free return flight per year, free transport and free medical insurance. I have been offered and accepted a salary of 10,000 AED per month. All I am looking to do is enjoy myself in Dubai and meet lots of new people but I would also like to save too. 

Can someone tell me if I will have enough to do this? 

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## JonGard

Abz90 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm a 23 y.o single female nurse moving to Dubai to work for the American Hospital.
> 
> My benefits include free accommodation, 1 free return flight per year, free transport and free medical insurance. I have been offered and accepted a salary of 10,000 AED per month. All I am looking to do is enjoy myself in Dubai and meet lots of new people but I would also like to save too.
> 
> Can someone tell me if I will have enough to do this?
> 
> Thanks for any advice.


Hi Abz and welcome to Dubai 

I'm on a similiar package and put 30% into a pension monthly.

I don't have a crazy lifestyle but brunch occasionally and go out when I want. I don't run a car however, I don't have the need. 

Lots of people get a bit giddy though and wouldn't think that's nearly enough for their 'expat lifestyle'.


----------



## Abz90

JonGard said:


> Hi Abz and welcome to Dubai
> 
> I'm on a similiar package and put 30% into a pension monthly.
> 
> I don't have a crazy lifestyle but brunch occasionally and go out when I want. I don't run a car however, I don't have the need.
> 
> Lots of people get a bit giddy though and wouldn't think that's nearly enough for their 'expat lifestyle'.


Thanks for your reply! No I won't be running a car either so that's perfect. Glad to know that I won't be struggling to
live! 

Abbey


----------



## drgomesp

Hi everyone!

I've received an offer to relocate to Dubai with the following compensation:

*Basic salary:* 10,620 AED
*Living Allowance:* 7,080 AED
*Flight Ticket Allowance:* 300 AED

The total of 18,000 AED per month.

I'm married with no children, and my wife is unnemployed. We're pretty low-profile, with not much interest on night life, but looking for quality of life and security.

Is that a reasonable offer?


----------



## givemjob

Hello All,
Can someone from USA tell me how they found jobs in Dubai or Qatar?
Did they used any company in USA to find the job?
Thank you


----------



## brinks

givemjob said:


> Hello All, Can someone from USA tell me how they found jobs in Dubai or Qatar? Did they used any company in USA to find the job? Thank you


Head hunters. But it depends on your profession, I know head hunters are less likely to take medical/dental professionals since the licensing sometimes may take up to a year and most employers would want to wait a year for an employee.


----------



## givemjob

Thank you for your reply, do you have a specific company name you can PM?

Thank you




brinks said:


> Head hunters. But it depends on your profession, I know head hunters are less likely to take medical/dental professionals since the licensing sometimes may take up to a year and most employers would want to wait a year for an employee.


----------



## Fudoc5

Hi can anyone please shed some light as to possible head hunter companies to engage with for employment opportunities for project engineers/manager (civil, contstruction). Any form of guidance would be much appreciated, especially from kiwi expats in dubai.

Thanks,
Nick


----------



## BedouGirl

Fudoc5 said:


> Hi can anyone please shed some light as to possible head hunter companies to engage with for employment opportunities for project engineers/manager (civil, contstruction). Any form of guidance would be much appreciated, especially from kiwi expats in dubai. Thanks, Nick


Many companies here have their own recruitment teams. Try googling the companies and submit your CV via their careers pages.


----------



## Windsweptdragon

Fudoc5 said:


> Hi can anyone please shed some light as to possible head hunter companies to engage with for employment opportunities for project engineers/manager (civil, contstruction). Any form of guidance would be much appreciated, especially from kiwi expats in dubai.
> 
> Thanks,
> Nick


All the big consultancies will actively update their own job portal websites and use LinkedIn a lot for advertising on their own group pages. If you search for people at the companies you may have luck with a direct approach. 

Plenty of agents about on LinkedIn too that will only be too happy to forward your profile onto everyone they know!


----------



## Rjb22uk

*Moving back to UAE*

I would appreciate some advice please...

I recently left the UAE and returned to the UK due to redundancy back in May and have now secured a new job offer. I have found that I have had to negotiate quite hard to ge to a package that makes financial sense for me and my family (wife plus 3 children). One area that I am currenlty pushing for is my familys visa costs to be covered, is this common practice now that you are expected to cover these costs yourself and if so what sort of figures are we looking at?

One final question, when we left we handed in our Emirates Id's and they were sebsequently cancelled, before doing so we were told by the PRO to photo copy them in case we returned. Has anyone else undertaken this and if so what is the process for getting the id's back? :confused2:

Many Thanks


----------



## vantage

Rjb22uk said:


> I would appreciate some advice please... I recently left the UAE and returned to the UK due to redundancy back in May and have now secured a new job offer. I have found that I have had to negotiate quite hard to ge to a package that makes financial sense for me and my family (wife plus 3 children). One area that I am currenlty pushing for is my familys visa costs to be covered, is this common practice now that you are expected to cover these costs yourself and if so what sort of figures are we looking at? One final question, when we left we handed in our Emirates Id's and they were sebsequently cancelled, before doing so we were told by the PRO to photo copy them in case we returned. Has anyone else undertaken this and if so what is the process for getting the id's back? :confused2: Many Thanks


If they are not covering your dependants visa costs, it doesn't sound too promising....
If they are going to screw you on visa costs, how about healthcare, and schooling for 3?
Not sure what a photocopy of a cancelled ID card would be useful for, but if you have it, doesn't hurt to pack it... 

You'll not get another ID until you have new visas, and all the medical stuff involved.


----------



## Rjb22uk

Thanks Vantage. Schooling for 2 only at 35k per child and had to push for this as they stated they didnt provide schooling anymore. Medical cover for entire family is provided including housing at 210k, basic 43k, car 4k, flights 1.3k monthly. Seems a strange one to exclude to me!


----------



## vantage

Rjb22uk said:


> Thanks Vantage. Schooling for 2 only at 35k per child and had to push for this as they stated they didnt provide schooling anymore. Medical cover for entire family is provided including housing at 210k, basic 43k, car 4k, flights 1.3k monthly. Seems a strange one to exclude to me!


to be honest, it's not whether it is included or not, but whether the TOTAL works for you.
All in, it looks good!
All in at over 70,000 / month
(wanna swap?!)


dont know what age your children are, but you are looking at 40,000 - 50,000 P/A for decent Primary, and north of that for secondary...


----------



## AjAx30

Hey all, first time post here.

I am going to Dubai on the 13th of Aug for a final interview/medical for a Dubai based aviation job. I have searched quite a few forums etc to see what the cost of living is compared to my home country (south africa) and have a rough idea.

What I would like to find out though, is what other people who have made the move feel about living in Dubai and what their impressions are of the cost of living compared to back home (south africa if possible).

I currently live in Durban and earn a pretty good salary i think (clear approx equivalent of AED17500 + p/m after tax). The salary on offer in Dubai will be AED41k p/m which includes a housing allowance of +- 13k and also an amount of +-8k depending on how much I work every month. That salary should go up to +- AED56k p/m in about 2 years after joining. School fees are covered up to 40k per yr per child for primary school and 60k per child for senior school for 3 children. (42 day leave/ticket home every yr for family/medical insurance also covered)

I am personally very keen on the move to Dubai and I am married and have 2 young kids (5 and 2) with number 3 (and last...) on the way in December.. My wife is also keen on moving to Dubai but I want to make sure that we will at the very least be able to have the same, if not better, standard of living in Dubai. I am looking at Arabian Ranches at the moment for a place to rent, but see there is not much available for less than AED200k per yr. I am aware we will probably have to get a smaller house than we have now in South Africa but that is fine with me. Our kids future is also a big part of our decision to look at Dubai and try to give them a better starting point than if we stayed in SA.

What I would also like to find out is some expenses like general/car insurance that I cant really seem to find prices for online, as well as other "hidden" expenses not readily visible.

Thanks in advance for helping me make a difficult decision easier!


----------



## drgomesp

Hi everyone!

I've received an offer to relocate to Dubai with the following compensation:

Basic salary: 10,620 AED
Living Allowance: 7,080 AED
Flight Ticket Allowance: 300 AED

The total of 18,000 AED per month.

I'm married with no children, and my wife is unnemployed. We're pretty low-profile, with not much interest on night life, but looking for quality of life and security.

Is that a reasonable offer?


----------



## Asdfgh

drgomesp said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I've received an offer to relocate to Dubai with the following compensation:
> 
> Basic salary: 10,620 AED
> Living Allowance: 7,080 AED
> Flight Ticket Allowance: 300 AED
> 
> The total of 18,000 AED per month.
> 
> I'm married with no children, and my wife is unnemployed. We're pretty low-profile, with not much interest on night life, but looking for quality of life and security.
> 
> Is that a reasonable offer?


Hi, That will be low as an offer if you looking for savings. Let me share some very basic expenses for you.

This is for a 1 BHK or maybe even a 2 BHK in Sharjah / Al Qusais / Silicon Oasis etc
All # in AED per Yr	1BHK - 2BHK
House rental 60,000 
brokerage 3,000 
chiller - 
dewa at 5% of rent 3,000 
actual dewa 3,600 
Internet + tv 3,588 
Grocery 10,400 
Travel / Car - 
Metro 2,640 
Eat Out 5,200 
Travel to home - Flight	
Shopping /credit card / Misc	
International travel	
Cell phone bill 1,200 
Total Expenses (yearly) 92,628 

Monthly expenses 7,719


----------



## Asdfgh

And now for a more expensive 2 BHK (2 bedroom apartment)

All # in AED per Yr	2bhk
House rental 100,000 
brokerage 5,000 
chiller - 
dewa at 5% of rent 5,000 
actual dewa 4,800 
Internet + tv 3,588 
Grocery 10,400 
Travel / Car 24,000 
Metro - 
Eat Out 10,400 
Travel to home - Flight	
Shopping /credit card / Misc	
International travel	
Cell phone bill 1,200 
Total Expenses 164,388 
Monthly expenses 13,699


And these are the comments for the above. Apologise for pasting 2 different posts, but I wanted to differentiate between the two.

House rental:	From Al nadha to Motor City. Looking at Sharjah the rental comes down further to around 40k. Travel time is 45-90 mins one way from Sharjah (depends on office locn)
brokerage:	Can be zero if taken from landlord directly. Is a one time cost
chiller:	Depends on the building you stay in. Can be AED 200 a month or maybe much higher 
fixed dewa: at 5% of rent	Fixed % of rent to be paid to Dubai Electric and Water association every year
actual dewa:	Basis actual usage. Can be as low as 300 AED for a 2 bedroom apartment, However including the 5% Dewa charges (above) it will come to AED 600 a month
Internet + tv:	Unlimited Internet and certain TV channels and a landline connection. Etisalat has a package for AED 299 a month
Grocery:	Assume atleast AED 100-200 per week for shopping for groceries from Carrefour / Spinneys. Of course depends on your actual consumption
Travel / Car:	AED 2000 per month for car loan and fuel for 5 years OR a used car will be AED 1000 per month (you can pick up a 5-6 year old BMW 3 series with AGMC service for AED 70k or a used Corrola for 40k)
Metro/ Train:	one way Metro train ticket ranges from AED 1.8 to AED 5.4
Eat Out:	Meal varies from AED 10 to AED 100 pp (KFC / Ravi to a sit down meal). Assume weekend will be eating at malls and maybe once a month eating in a restaurant
Travel to home - Flight:	Up to you to fill this up
Shopping /credit card / Misc:	Up to you to fill this up
International travel/ Vacation:	Up to you to fill this up
Cell phone bill:	Covered by company ?

I have just covered some of the basics. The above are indicative but are definitely manageable within that range as well. These expense do not mean that one will have a very restrictive lifestyle. There is of course no splurging but it can be comfortable to have a decent life for the expense I mentioned. You will need to factor in how much you shop / eat out / travel etc.


----------



## JonGard

drgomesp said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I've received an offer to relocate to Dubai with the following compensation:
> 
> Basic salary: 10,620 AED
> Living Allowance: 7,080 AED
> Flight Ticket Allowance: 300 AED
> 
> The total of 18,000 AED per month.
> 
> I'm married with no children, and my wife is unnemployed. We're pretty low-profile, with not much interest on night life, but looking for quality of life and security.
> 
> Is that a reasonable offer?


We're married with no kids and I'm on something similiar.

We have two holidays a year and I put 30% of my salary into a pension.

We're not rich by many people on here's standards, but we live quite well (eat out whenever etc). 

Depends if you want that 'Dubai lifestyle' bollocks.


----------



## xpat7

Hi Expats, my first post here, lot of excellent information and discussion on salary and package on this forum, I was hoping to run my info on package to get your opinion to make a decision;

My background:

IT; 15yr experience, making 150k (yearly)
family of 5
2 school going 9 and 5 , 1 baby
wife's full time jobs = kids.

What's the opportunity, in AED:

Package (annual figures):

Relocation budget: 35k
Visa for the Family
1 month settling rent / hotel / car
Housing: 90k
Car: 24k
kids Education: 27k to 32K (age dependent, on top of the package, basically you get reimbursed by giving receipts )
Medical: Covered
Dental: No
Vacations: 6 wks
Home visit: 1 with Family / yr (fully paid by company)
Base Salary: 342k
Variable pay: 65k - 90k (min - max)
Vendor location: Jumeirah Lakes Towers - though not necessarily will be in office daily, requires client visits and travel to other emirates countries. 

I'm hoping you can comment on whether this is enough for the following;

3 or 4 bdr villa "preferably" near new Dubai or an apartment (3 -4 bdr) with total area (living space) ~ 2500 - 3500 sq ft. 
1 SUV (nothing flashy i.e. German cars) but can live on a car for initial 1 yr.
Good schooling - it's an area which is subjective to what is good? But School of Choueifat will do fine for me, realizing American schools are almost 50k per kid and I don't know if they are "really" superior or it's a name brand illution.
My Life Style: Conservative but like to take kids out ( 2 or 3 times a month for dining (normal not fine dinning).
Maid: for few hours to do the home chores day i.e. not a full time maid.
Hope to save: 85k - 100k yearly.

My thought process tells me it's good enough if not a "wow" package but my housing is low. If you agree then how much I should ask for a bump?

There is a possibility to get 5-10% raise next year.

Comments welcome and apologies in advanced since I know this question has been asked my times but I still got to ask 

Thanks.


----------



## vantage

assume the education akllowance is per child (for all three?) some cap at 2 children..
yes, housing is low for a 3/4 bed villa. 
add up the TOTAL package, and see where that puts you.
it looks like you will have a TOTAL package, when all three are at school, of around 600,000 / annum
be careful with the variable pay. is it genuinely a minimum of 65K, regardless?
be careful with the 5-10% annual raise. don't count on it, until you get it!

yes, you can survive on this, and yes you'll have to be careful.
Yes, you can save 100,000 / year.
Don't expect to save this much in year 1.

it will ALL depend on your personal lifestyle choices (where you live, what you drive, your grocery bill expectations, tc etc etc)



xpat7 said:


> Hi Expats, my first post here, lot of excellent information and discussion on salary and package on this forum, I was hoping to run my info on package to get your opinion to make a decision;
> 
> My background:
> 
> IT; 15yr experience, making 150k (yearly)
> family of 5
> 2 school going 9 and 5 , 1 baby
> wife's full time jobs = kids.
> 
> What's the opportunity, in AED:
> 
> Package (annual figures):
> 
> Relocation budget: 35k
> Visa for the Family
> 1 month settling rent / hotel / car
> Housing: 90k
> Car: 24k
> kids Education: 27k to 32K (age dependent, on top of the package, basically you get reimbursed by giving receipts )
> Medical: Covered
> Dental: No
> Vacations: 6 wks
> Home visit: 1 with Family / yr (fully paid by company)
> Base Salary: 342k
> Variable pay: 65k - 90k (min - max)
> Vendor location: Jumeirah Lakes Towers - though not necessarily will be in office daily, requires client visits and travel to other emirates countries.
> 
> I'm hoping you can comment on whether this is enough for the following;
> 
> 3 or 4 bdr villa "preferably" near new Dubai or an apartment (3 -4 bdr) with total area (living space) ~ 2500 - 3500 sq ft.
> 1 SUV (nothing flashy i.e. German cars) but can live on a car for initial 1 yr.
> Good schooling - it's an area which is subjective to what is good? But School of Choueifat will do fine for me, realizing American schools are almost 50k per kid and I don't know if they are "really" superior or it's a name brand illution.
> My Life Style: Conservative but like to take kids out ( 2 or 3 times a month for dining (normal not fine dinning).
> Maid: for few hours to do the home chores day i.e. not a full time maid.
> Hope to save: 85k - 100k yearly.
> 
> My thought process tells me it's good enough if not a "wow" package but my housing is low. If you agree then how much I should ask for a bump?
> 
> There is a possibility to get 5-10% raise next year.
> 
> Comments welcome and apologies in advanced since I know this question has been asked my times but I still got to ask
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## Mclovin oo7

xpat7 said:


> Hi Expats, my first post here, lot of excellent information and discussion on salary and package on this forum, I was hoping to run my info on package to get your opinion to make a decision;
> 
> My background:
> 
> IT; 15yr experience, making 150k (yearly)
> family of 5
> 2 school going 9 and 5 , 1 baby
> wife's full time jobs = kids.
> 
> What's the opportunity, in AED:
> 
> Package (annual figures):
> 
> Relocation budget: 35k
> Visa for the Family
> 1 month settling rent / hotel / car
> Housing: 90k
> Car: 24k
> kids Education: 27k to 32K (age dependent, on top of the package, basically you get reimbursed by giving receipts )
> Medical: Covered
> Dental: No
> Vacations: 6 wks
> Home visit: 1 with Family / yr (fully paid by company)
> Base Salary: 342k
> Variable pay: 65k - 90k (min - max)
> Vendor location: Jumeirah Lakes Towers - though not necessarily will be in office daily, requires client visits and travel to other emirates countries.
> 
> I'm hoping you can comment on whether this is enough for the following;
> 
> 3 or 4 bdr villa "preferably" near new Dubai or an apartment (3 -4 bdr) with total area (living space) ~ 2500 - 3500 sq ft.
> 1 SUV (nothing flashy i.e. German cars) but can live on a car for initial 1 yr.
> Good schooling - it's an area which is subjective to what is good? But School of Choueifat will do fine for me, realizing American schools are almost 50k per kid and I don't know if they are "really" superior or it's a name brand illution.
> My Life Style: Conservative but like to take kids out ( 2 or 3 times a month for dining (normal not fine dinning).
> Maid: for few hours to do the home chores day i.e. not a full time maid.
> Hope to save: 85k - 100k yearly.
> 
> My thought process tells me it's good enough if not a "wow" package but my housing is low. If you agree then how much I should ask for a bump?
> 
> There is a possibility to get 5-10% raise next year.
> 
> Comments welcome and apologies in advanced since I know this question has been asked my times but I still got to ask
> 
> Thanks.


Overall ,it is a nice package though your housing is low for a family of five. Companies, especially non Western companies are not really trust worthy when it comes to commission and bonuses. Make sure you have it in writing.

These are the allowances I personally think you are bit tight on:

Housing: 90k - You will find it hard for find a villa in that range closer to JLT.
Car: 24k - Car is fine but no SUV. Also what about the gas?
kids Education: 27k to 32K - It depends upon the school, to me it looks tight.

Now, if you get min 65K per annum as you have stated, that give you another 6-7K per month. 

With regards to relocation allowance, you can look into getting the allowance and spending it buying everything here. 

One of my friend did it as he was paid for the relocation allowance back to Canada also. I am doing the same, investing in good stuff here and taking back majority of the stuff.


----------



## xpat7

Mclovin oo7 and vantage, thanks for your feedback and suggestions. Yes, I agree I can't count on the variable pay. Car allowance is fixed no fuel on top. However, if I drive to client location then I can reimburse the mileage, toll etc. The housing package is the deal breaker for me and I don't see them increasing that value much if at all! I certainly don't want to live far away from main area and spend hours commuting to office etc. I live in a good house and apartment living is not for us. Decision, decision..... layball:


----------



## vantage

xpat7 said:


> Mclovin oo7 and vantage, thanks for your feedback and suggestions. Yes, I agree I can't count on the variable pay. Car allowance is fixed no fuel on top. However, if I drive to client location then I can reimburse the mileage, toll etc. The housing package is the deal breaker for me and I don't see them increasing that value much if at all! I certainly don't want to live far away from main area and spend hours commuting to office etc. I live in a good house and apartment living is not for us. Decision, decision..... layball:


You say the housing allowance is a deal breaker.....
I agree you should push for an increase here, if you can, but more importantly, look at the total package.

Imagine you were offered a straight forward salary, as you would be back home.
Would the TOTAL package suffice?

If you don't get an allowance, it doesn't mean you are homeless.

A 600k package, for example, with a housing allowance if 90k inclusive is actually BETTER than a 600k package with an inclusive allowance of 150k, due to EOT calculations.


----------



## VS400

Husband has been offered a salary of 30,000 AED a month all in. He is an electrical design engineer with 8 years experience. We will be a one income household for at least two years before i go back to work teaching primary. We are married but no children but planning to start a family this year. I don't think this is enough to live on as Im not sure how much salaries increase here and at some point we will have to take in to consideration school/nursery fees. Is this the going rate for building services engineers or should we push for more? Company doesn't pay allowances just an all in package.


----------



## QOFE

VS400 said:


> Husband has been offered a salary of 30,000 AED a month all in. He is an electrical design engineer with 8 years experience. We will be a one income household for at least two years before i go back to work teaching primary. We are married but no children but planning to start a family this year. I don't think this is enough to live on as Im not sure how much salaries increase here and at some point we will have to take in to consideration school/nursery fees. Is this the going rate for building services engineers or should we push for more? Company doesn't pay allowances just an all in package.


What about health insurance? The two of you could live on a 30k salary but if you're planning to get pregnant you would need a comprehensive health insurance to cover for that. Is your husband's offer for a single person?


----------



## VS400

It comes with medical insurance. Im just wondering if that is the going rate for engineers in building services or if he should be earning more? It would be tight on that budget for us and def no school fees to get out of that.


----------



## VS400

Also whether he should negotiate a higher salary or is this normal salary. His current take home pay is about 36,000 pounds pre tax. So although the salary is an uplift we have a comfortable life here as I work as well and our outgoings are fairly low. For example we have a low mortgage, only need one car as we live in the city and bills and food are fairly low. It's the extra costs Im worried about. To rent something semi decent seems to be about 4 times our current mortgage.


----------



## The Rascal

VS400 said:


> Husband has been offered a salary of 30,000 AED a month all in. He is an electrical design engineer with 8 years experience. We will be a one income household for at least two years before i go back to work teaching primary. We are married but no children but planning to start a family this year. I don't think this is enough to live on as Im not sure how much salaries increase here and at some point we will have to take in to consideration school/nursery fees. Is this the going rate for building services engineers or should we push for more? Company doesn't pay allowances just an all in package.


Hang on. You live in Scotland and don't think £5,000 a month in your pocket is enough?

Decline the offer. You can obviously make so much more in the UK.

Even worse. 

You get only £36,000 a year before tax, so around £2,000 a month. 

You're turning down 2.5 times that?

Stay away. Please stay away.


----------



## vantage

VS400 said:


> Husband has been offered a salary of 30,000 AED a month all in. He is an electrical design engineer with 8 years experience. We will be a one income household for at least two years before i go back to work teaching primary. We are married but no children but planning to start a family this year. I don't think this is enough to live on as Im not sure how much salaries increase here and at some point we will have to take in to consideration school/nursery fees. Is this the going rate for building services engineers or should we push for more? Company doesn't pay allowances just an all in package.


This sounds about right for an electrical design engineer ( non management position)
With no children, you'll be fine, and could save aed100k per year.
Get yourself back into teaching, and that will add another 12-15k / month.

Kids are expensive, with schooling, but you've got plenty of time for promotion etc, if you put your minds to it.

You can save a lot, or blow the lot.
It's all about lifestyle.

You can save with this, and have holidays abroad etc, and enjoy life.


----------



## VS400

The Rascal said:


> Hang on. You live in Scotland and don't think £5,000 a month in your pocket is enough?
> 
> Decline the offer. You can obviously make so much more in the UK.
> 
> Even worse.
> 
> You get only £36,000 a year before tax, so around £2,000 a month.
> 
> You're turning down 2.5 times that?
> 
> Stay away. Please stay away.


Wow....just wow.

Thanks for the constructive advice for everyone else. No harm i guess in taking it back to the negotiating table. I think rent is my biggest worry as it seems to be increasing every year but I guess if it gets too much we can always come back. The only thing is he is non management but this job he will be managing a small team which is a step up for him. But maybe it will lead to a promotion as you say which will be great for his experience as well.


----------



## Windsweptdragon

VS400 said:


> Also whether he should negotiate a higher salary or is this normal salary. His current take home pay is about 36,000 pounds pre tax. So although the salary is an uplift we have a comfortable life here as I work as well and our outgoings are fairly low. For example we have a low mortgage, only need one car as we live in the city and bills and food are fairly low. It's the extra costs Im worried about. To rent something semi decent seems to be about 4 times our current mortgage.


As a non management position it's an excellent salary, potentially even a little high, so I'd be surprised if they upped the offer. 

Perfectly adequate for decent life in Dubai, holidays and to make decent savings. If you're not pregnant yet you should maybe consider working here too, to maximise your savings if only here for a few years.


----------



## atlanticist

Just been offered a job in IT here for 60k AED pm all in. No health insurance, no end of term bonus - I waive that. No paid holiday (though I get paid for public holidays).

I plan to save 40k of this per month

I'm a single guy, 46, two kids approaching school-leaving age who will stay with their mum (we're divorced) in the UK.

Is living on 20k AED pm doable in Dubai? I thought I could perhaps get a 1 bed in a more upmarket neighbourhood in a complex with gym and pool, plus lease a decent car (Audia A4 or equivalent).

But I'm open to ideas. I want to save as much as I can. Can I make do on public transport ? There's a metro near my office in Deira.

I've looked briefly at apartments, but really, I don't know where to start ? For me, this is all about saving as much as I can and not being seduced by the glitz and glamour.

Can I realistically save £40k AED per month? Everything seems so expensive here.


----------



## vantage

atlanticist said:


> Just been offered a job in IT here for 60k AED pm all in. No health insurance, no end of term bonus - I waive that. No paid holiday (though I get paid for public holidays). I plan to save 40k of this per month I'm a single guy, 46, two kids approaching school-leaving age who will stay with their mum (we're divorced) in the UK. Is living on 20k AED pm doable in Dubai? I thought I could perhaps get a 1 bed in a more upmarket neighbourhood in a complex with gym and pool, plus lease a decent car (Audia A4 or equivalent). But I'm open to ideas. I want to save as much as I can. Can I make do on public transport ? There's a metro near my office in Deira. I've looked briefly at apartments, but really, I don't know where to start ? For me, this is all about saving as much as I can and not being seduced by the glitz and glamour. Can I realistically save £40k AED per month? Everything seems so expensive here.


Yes, you can live here on 20k a month, as a single guy.

Why waive your legal right to eos benefits?
Is a company not legally obliged to provide you with health insurance?
I believe they are legally obliged to give you holiday time, too.

All sounds a bit weird, albeit a good package for a single guy.


----------



## atlanticist

vantage said:


> Yes, you can live here on 20k a month, as a single guy.
> 
> Why waive your legal right to eos benefits?
> Is a company not legally obliged to provide you with health insurance?
> I believe they are legally obliged to give you holiday time, too.
> 
> All sounds a bit weird, albeit a good package for a single guy.


Dont want to say too much publically, but I was approached by a headhunter and technically, it's his agency that is employing me, I think.

I have a 2000AED pm element which is the eos component, and the contract states I'm simply front-loading it.

I'm officially a contractor, which is why I guess I don't qualify for paid holidays/sick etc.

To live on 20k AED pm for a 1 Bed, what's the best neighbourhood to look for whilst remaining close to the metro line in case I decide to try to go carless ?

Also, is there any waggle room - is there any value in trying to up the package ? Is there an expectation in Dubai that this is what you do, or will I just start out my engagement pissing off both the agency and my new boss ?

Sorry - not trying to derail the thread !


----------



## BedouGirl

atlanticist said:


> Dont want to say too much publically, but I was approached by a headhunter and technically, it's his agency that is employing me, I think. I have a 2000AED pm element which is the eos component, and the contract states I'm simply front-loading it. I'm officially a contractor, which is why I guess I don't qualify for paid holidays/sick etc. To live on 20k AED pm for a 1 Bed, what's the best neighbourhood to look for whilst remaining close to the metro line in case I decide to try to go carless ? Also, is there any waggle room - is there any value in trying to up the package ? Is there an expectation in Dubai that this is what you do, or will I just start out my engagement pissing off both the agency and my new boss ? Sorry - not trying to derail the thread !


Hello and welcome to the forum. Before I throw in my 10p, please can I ask you to watch your language (perhaps take a few minutes to read the forum rules on the stickies). I agree with Vantage on the medical cover. I would really push for it. For example, a friend of mine had their gall bladder removed recently and it was AED 50K! Also, and I don't claim to know much about cars (and I know you're now saying you may not get a car) but I'd be very surprised if you could do everything on AED 20K including an Audi.


----------



## yogi369

Hello all,

I am currently considering pursuing a position in Dubai / Abu Dhabi.
I was hoping to get some experienced input to let me know if my following thoughts are reasonable or ridiculous.

I currently work in Ireland and earn €50k yearly as a Contracts Manager. I am single (just out of a long term relatonship, thus considering the move!) and 31 years old.

From research and salary reviews I feel that I would only consider a position in UAE that offer 30K AED minimum pm.

Assuming I get a job that pays 30K pm covers medical, flights home yearly and bonus would the following be reasonable:
Save: 20K
Rent: 5K
Food, socialising (minimal), monthly expenses etc. 5K

I would be happy to share for 5K a month. Is 5K for monthly expenses feasible or nowhere near enough for UAE. I know it all comes down to lifestyle, but I would be prepared to live frugally enough and try to limit eating out / nights out.

Finally, anyone with any supply chain experience know if I there are many opportunities out there for a Contracts Manager / Buyer with 7 years experience and if so are my salary expectations reasonable.

Any input will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Asdfgh

VS400 said:


> Husband has been offered a salary of 30,000 AED a month all in. He is an electrical design engineer with 8 years experience. We will be a one income household for at least two years before i go back to work teaching primary. We are married but no children but planning to start a family this year. I don't think this is enough to live on as Im not sure how much salaries increase here and at some point we will have to take in to consideration school/nursery fees. Is this the going rate for building services engineers or should we push for more? Company doesn't pay allowances just an all in package.


With no kids the package can be very comfortable to live in. Check page 151 on this thread where I have given an estimate of basic expenses from AED 7000 to AED 14000 a month.

You can save AED 10k a month also and still manage a comfortable life


----------



## chillisoup

I’d like to get some advice on whether to move to Dubai or not, and see if I’m being too optimistic

I currently work in London at £45k, ACCA accountant, 5yrs+ exp, 30yrs old, married with a 1 year old kid, from Hong Kong (Asian face but holds British passport). I am very keen to move on to a more senior role, this could have happened if Dubai thing didn’t come up, I’ll be hoping to be on £50k or above.

Recently, I got offered to relocate to Dubai (same firm, same role), paying AED25k/month (incl. allowance & health) plus bonus. What’s your verdict on this offer? 

I personally felt this is a OK number and it’s a good opportunity to go and experience Dubai. My wife will look for work whilst in Dubai ( similar background as me, from HK as well). I’d be looking to spend 130k on rent. 

Providing you agree with me this is OK, then my real concern at this stage is the future job prospect for a senior accountant, how likely would I be able to find something offer at least 20% pay rise i.e. 30k a month or above? I know skin colour does matter hence I’m a bit worried I’ll be stuck in the company simply I won’t be able to find a better deal elsewhere.


----------



## Asdfgh

chillisoup said:


> I’d like to get some advice on whether to move to Dubai or not, and see if I’m being too optimistic
> 
> I currently work in London at £45k, ACCA accountant, 5yrs+ exp, 30yrs old, married with a 1 year old kid, from Hong Kong (Asian face but holds British passport). I am very keen to move on to a more senior role, this could have happened if Dubai thing didn’t come up, I’ll be hoping to be on £50k or above.
> 
> Recently, I got offered to relocate to Dubai (same firm, same role), paying AED25k/month (incl. allowance & health) plus bonus. What’s your verdict on this offer?
> 
> I personally felt this is a OK number and it’s a good opportunity to go and experience Dubai. My wife will look for work whilst in Dubai ( similar background as me, from HK as well). I’d be looking to spend 130k on rent.
> 
> Providing you agree with me this is OK, then my real concern at this stage is the future job prospect for a senior accountant, how likely would I be able to find something offer at least 20% pay rise i.e. 30k a month or above? I know skin colour does matter hence I’m a bit worried I’ll be stuck in the company simply I won’t be able to find a better deal elsewhere.


While I cannot comment on Senior Accountant career prospects, please do not simply assume that because of your skin color you will not get the career progression you deserve.

There are enough and more companies in Dubai with fair and transparent HR policies who will not discriminate against you

Having lived in HK before this.. Yes this place is as expensive as HK. So you can either look at a good career move or a reasonable hike in your salary to make the decision to move here.


----------



## cj100

*Dubai Real Estate Companies*

Hi,

I am looking at moving to Dubai from the UK to work in Real Estate. I am currently in Dubai and have been to 4 interviews and already been pretty much offered all 4 jobs.

As with real estate in Dubai all these roles are commission only, I just wanted some advice from real estate brokers as to which ones are the best companies to work for - basically which will be best to earn the most. 

*Companies*

Better Homes - I was swaying towards Better Homes as they are the most established in Dubai however I have spoken to a broker last night who advised the leads they give you can limit your earnings as they have to be shared equally between their hundreds of brokers.

Powerhouse Properties - British owned, heard positive things about this company, commission only, must use your own vehicle etc but heard there is potential to make a lot of money with these?

Al Habtoor - Part of the Al Habtoor family owned by Rashid, newly established but the manager seems to have a lot of experience within the industry.

Forest Real Estate - This company offers commission only but also offer branded BMW vehicles with rental paid for providing you hit target but if not they are subsidised.

I was swaying towards Better Homes for the security of an established company but at the end of the day I'm here to earn as much money as possible and if this is going to be limited via the amount of leads you get I may be better looking at a company such as Powerhouse? 

Anyone who works in the industry who can advise me on this would really help.


----------



## Froglet

Hi CJ,

I do not work in the real estate industry but I would like to share a couple of ideas that may be useful to you.

Regarding choosing which company to work for really comes down to one thing: which company gave you the best impression and you think you would enjoy working the most? It is important to enjoy the work you do rather than try to earn the most you can. I'm telling you out of experience and I am sure many people would support this. Keep in mind though that the industry you're entering is a cut-throat business, so it may not be very nice anywhere... 

If I were you I would go for Better Homes. You will still earn a fair amount and it is great to have a well established company on your CV. Try it for a year or two, in the meantime you will meet new people and new opportunities will arise.

How old are you if I may ask? Do you have prior experience in the industry?


----------



## cj100

Hi Forglet,

Many thanks for your response. 

I totally agree about the impression the business gives and also where I would like to work the most - on face value they all appear very good places to work and they all have their own individual strongpoints so I'm struggling from distinguishing between them hence I feel like I also need to seek a bit of market knowledge/experience.

I'm 23, I currently work in sales in the telecommunications industry so again Better Homes is looking good as I need to build up experience within the UAE real estate market and a company that has such an established reputation and experience should be good to gain an understanding but I'm still keen to get peoples impressions within the industry as to who they would prefer to work for.

Regards,

CJ100


----------



## The Rascal

cj100 said:


> Hi Forglet,
> 
> Many thanks for your response.
> 
> I totally agree about the impression the business gives and also where I would like to work the most - on face value they all appear very good places to work and they all have their own individual strongpoints so I'm struggling from distinguishing between them hence I feel like I also need to seek a bit of market knowledge/experience.
> 
> I'm 23, I currently work in sales in the telecommunications industry so again Better Homes is looking good as I need to build up experience within the UAE real estate market and a company that has such an established reputation and experience should be good to gain an understanding but I'm still keen to get peoples impressions within the industry as to who they would prefer to work for.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> CJ100


Why don't you apply to either Du or Etisalat? Or the myriad of telecoms resellers here? 

Were you network or PBX level?


----------



## cj100

Network level, without naming the company they have the largest infrastructure in the UK and we sell everything, whether network, systems, mobility or hardware.

To be honest my impression of the real estate industry here is that there is still a lot more earning potential than in the telecommunications industry hence why I have not looked to work for a telecommunicatons company such as Du or Etisalat.


----------



## Gazza23

Hi

I'm currently negotiating a package to leave London and head to Dubai as a senior MEP surveyor. 

I've worked away from home for years but never overseas so would want to bring family over which seemed fine, in the uk I'd say I earn in the region of 60k inc car bupa, pension etc, what should I expect to earn in Dubai as my first position overseas, in order to have a comfortable standard of living and be able to save? 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Asdfgh

Gazza23 said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm currently negotiating a package to leave London and head to Dubai as a senior MEP surveyor.
> 
> I've worked away from home for years but never overseas so would want to bring family over which seemed fine, in the uk I'd say I earn in the region of 60k inc car bupa, pension etc, what should I expect to earn in Dubai as my first position overseas, in order to have a comfortable standard of living and be able to save?
> 
> Thanks for your help.


Without getting details on family / number of kids / your work experience it is a bit difficult to comment (schooling and rental which may be your biggest expenses are of course dependent on the family size)

Scroll back a few pages to get an estimate of some basic expenses


----------



## Gazza23

Asdfgh said:


> Without getting details on family / number of kids / your work experience it is a bit difficult to comment (schooling and rental which may be your biggest expenses are of course dependent on the family size)
> 
> Scroll back a few pages to get an estimate of some basic expenses


Hi thanks

A 2 year old child so no school fees yet, only the one wife , 10 years experience as a Qs with experience in all sectors of electrical an mechanical surveying. Ideally looking to save money so nothing too glamorous but big enough for friends/ relatives to visit for the home front.

From scrolling back I'm even more confused,


----------



## vantage

Gazza23 said:


> Hi thanks A 2 year old child so no school fees yet, only the one wife , 10 years experience as a Qs with experience in all sectors of electrical an mechanical surveying. Ideally looking to save money so nothing too glamorous but big enough for friends/ relatives to visit for the home front. From scrolling back I'm even more confused,


 Get school fees written in to any contract, or at least account for them in your budget. You'll be hitting fees before you know it....!

Be a little more specific about your confusion, and we might be able to help


----------



## Gazza23

The company I've been talking to have been suggesting in the region of AED6000 a week (pre deductions) and want me to comment on that. I'm really just trying to figure out whether that's realistic or whether I should be pushing for more.


----------



## vantage

Gazza23 said:


> The company I've been talking to have been suggesting in the region of AED6000 a week (pre deductions) and want me to comment on that. I'm really just trying to figure out whether that's realistic or whether I should be pushing for more.


First time I've heard weekly salary!
That's 24k / month 

What do you mean 'pre deductions'?
Do you mean before allowances?

The number is worthless without knowing the allowances.

The only thing that matters is the FULL package.

If they give you housing and schooling on top of that, then it could be a reasonable package.


----------



## Gazza23

Hi 

Thanks again, I suppose that's part of my question as I don't know, they were basically throwing numbers around which in the end lost me, What do I need to bring into the discussion as it seems to be

Living allowance
Travel
Monthly pay
Bonus
Schools
Bupa

What should I expect in the way of holiday, flights home etc

Cheers


----------



## vantage

Gazza23 said:


> Hi Thanks again, I suppose that's part of my question as I don't know, they were basically throwing numbers around which in the end lost me, What do I need to bring into the discussion as it seems to be Living allowance Travel Monthly pay Bonus Schools Bupa What should I expect in the way of holiday, flights home etc Cheers


Firstly, don't worry about which allowances you get, and which you don't. It's always about the TOTAL package.
The primary reason for allowances, is that the mandatory end of service gratuity payment is based in your basic salary.
Assume basic will end up roughly 60% of total package... Ish

So,

Basic salary
Housing allowance
Health insurance ( for you and family)
Education allowance.

You might also get travel etc.
You might get one flight home a year

The above might be lumped in.

Vacation time will depend on origin of company. Most North American companies are tight!
Aim for 25-30 days. (Ensure that they are working days, and not calendar days...)

Bonus. Don't count on it! Make sure your package works without it, but ask if they have a bonus scheme. 

Some figures will be given to you annually, others monthly ( and even weekly, it seems!)

Deep breath, and work out what it all means...

Remember, it's all about the big number on the bottom line..


----------



## Asdfgh

Gazza23 said:


> The company I've been talking to have been suggesting in the region of AED6000 a week (pre deductions) and want me to comment on that. I'm really just trying to figure out whether that's realistic or whether I should be pushing for more.


As mentioned by Vantage, you need to check what is the total amount of money you get

Basic salary (can range from 40% to 90% of the total salary). The higher the basic, the better for you in terms of your severance terms 
Housing allowance (if you have a housing allowance over and above the AED 6000 a week.. Good for you)
Education allowance: Ask for it even though your kid is not school going age yet. I have heard of this allowance ranging from AED 25,000 a year to north of 100,000 a year. This will be paid directly to the education institute.. So dont assume this to be an additional source of income. 
yearly flight home: Some companies offer a yearly flight ticket (reimbursement or ticket issuance with a certain yearly limit)
Medical and life insurance: Mandatory. Check what kind of scheme they have
Bonus: As mentioned don't factor this into your salary. This should be over and above
Relocation allowance: Some companies offer either a one time relocation allowance (1-2 months salary or more) and/or a cash component to cover for a 20/40 foot container transportation from your location to Dubai
Paid vacation: 22-30 working days (excluding weekends/public holidays)

So firstly ask them the total cash in hand that you will get at the end of the month (the weekly salary sounds strange for Dubai)
Secondly check with them on the education allowance / yearly flights / insurance / bonus potential and other perks


----------



## Asdfgh

Gazza23 said:


> Hi thanks
> 
> A 2 year old child so no school fees yet, only the one wife , 10 years experience as a Qs with experience in all sectors of electrical an mechanical surveying. Ideally looking to save money so nothing too glamorous but big enough for friends/ relatives to visit for the home front.
> 
> From scrolling back I'm even more confused,


Hi,
Also Check page 151 for some details on basic expenses and some assumptions for the same


----------



## vantage

a few comments below:



Asdfgh said:


> As mentioned by Vantage, you need to check what is the total amount of money you get
> 
> Basic salary (can range from 40% to 90% of the total salary). The higher the basic, the better for you in terms of your severance terms
> Housing allowance (if you have a housing allowance over and above the AED 6000 a week.. Good for you) if you do not get some sort of allowances on top of your 24K, i wouldn't come, with your experience.
> Education allowance: Ask for it even though your kid is not school going age yet. I have heard of this allowance ranging from AED 25,000 a year to north of 100,000 a year. This will be paid directly to the education institute.. So dont assume this to be an additional source of income. Yes, it is only paid once the child needs it, but it is not necessarily paid direct to the school. Mine isn't. It may be an allowance, paid to you, to sort out. All companies are different. A good UK primary starts at 36K - up to 50k. Secondary gets eye-watering
> yearly flight home: Some companies offer a yearly flight ticket (reimbursement or ticket issuance with a certain yearly limit) if they don't make sure you factor in the cost of annual family flights.
> Medical and life insurance: Mandatory. Check what kind of scheme they have
> Bonus: As mentioned don't factor this into your salary. This should be over and above
> Relocation allowance: Some companies offer either a one time relocation allowance (1-2 months salary or more) and/or a cash component to cover for a 20/40 foot container transportation from your location to Dubai. yes, work on this. a 20ft container from UK, including packing and unpacking is approx GBP3,500
> Paid vacation: 22-30 working days (excluding weekends/public holidays)
> 
> So firstly ask them the total cash in hand that you will get at the end of the month (the weekly salary sounds strange for Dubai)
> Secondly check with them on the education allowance / yearly flights / insurance / bonus potential and other perks


----------



## Asdfgh

Also some companies offer a 2-4 weeks hotel stay or cash in lieu (indicative: cash could range from AED 600-AED 1500 a day or more). This could either be clubbed with your relocation package or could be an add-on. Ask for this as you will need a few weeks to sort out your house and learn your way around the real estate brokers !

Stuff like cell phone and internet at home etc are the small bits which will most likely be given as per the company policy. However if you like that's something you could ask for during the negotiation stage as well

Ensure that the company will cover the visa charges for your family as well (they should anyway.. but good to ask)

Didn't know about the schooling allowance.. Thanks Vantage


----------



## snakes1021

Found out about a job with Salaries are tax-free, and range from $70k+ - $105k USD, with an excellent benefits package, including flights, healthcare, housing, and repatriation. - See more not so sure on the rest of the exacts but I am fairly confident in being a vary good candidate and probably closer to the higher end of that. I am currently making roughly 75k USD here in the U.S.

I have a few questions. 

1. I am married with 2 kids ages 9 and what would I need to live comfortably. In order to help me negotiate an offer. I have looked and housing is a little pricey but I may have been looking in the wrong location
2. How do you purchase a car or 2 for that matter? Im sure its different since here it all depends on credit scores which Im not sure will translate to the UAE?
3. what do people form the US miss most 
4. how are the schools? I will be reading to find some answers but its easier to as than search. 
5. Does anyone know what a god guess is to what the going rates are on relocation housing and all the stuff listed at the top of my post? 
6. what are the laws regarding firearms? 

thanks in advance, I'm sure I will have more questions after I interview and hopefully will have a better idea of the package they are offering. Until then I will read and learn.


----------



## vantage

snakes1021 said:


> Found out about a job with Salaries are tax-free, and range from $70k+ - $105k USD, with an excellent benefits package, including flights, healthcare, housing, and repatriation. - See more not so sure on the rest of the exacts but I am fairly confident in being a vary good candidate and probably closer to the higher end of that. I am currently making roughly 75k USD here in the U.S. I have a few questions. 1. I am married with 2 kids ages 9 and what would I need to live comfortably. In order to help me negotiate an offer. I have looked and housing is a little pricey but I may have been looking in the wrong location 2. How do you purchase a car or 2 for that matter? Im sure its different since here it all depends on credit scores which Im not sure will translate to the UAE? 3. what do people form the US miss most 4. how are the schools? I will be reading to find some answers but its easier to as than search. 5. Does anyone know what a god guess is to what the going rates are on relocation housing and all the stuff listed at the top of my post? 6. what are the laws regarding firearms? thanks in advance, I'm sure I will have more questions after I interview and hopefully will have a better idea of the package they are offering. Until then I will read and learn.


You state that it's easier to ask, than read.
Is your time more valuable than ours!

I suggest you read and search first, then come back with definitive questions.
As regards salaries, you need to know the complete number, including all allowances for you to be able to make a definitive decision.

I did have to laugh... My first thought reading point 3 was 'guns and bibles'
Point 6 confirms I was right! 
There are gun clubs here, but you can't wander around loaded with guns when you go shopping, or to school, like the US


----------



## newkidontheblock

like every other "normal"country, you cant carry firearms

I have to say this has to be the most ridiculous question i have seen asked in this forum!


----------



## a_p1234

Hi,

I have just signed a contract to work out in Dubai and will be starting on the 21st September.

My first month accommodation is covered.

I was looking for some advice on how far my money will go:

14500 AED basic - this is inclusive of accommodation allowance and transport allowance.

I also will be earning some bonus, but I want to look at putting that money into savings and it can be difficult to predict the earnings, so for now let's pretend that doesn't exist.

I have been looking online at Bayut.com and on Dubizzle at renting a studio flat in my first year, fully furnished in Dubai Marina or JLT, and was just wondering about the following:

What kind of lifestyle could I live as a 25 year old single male, if I spent 80k aed on rent, leaving me 8k aed for everything else - transport, bills, food, sports, socialising?

And again would that stretch if I was to spend 90/95k aed on rent leaving me 6500 - 7000 aed left for everything else?

As some extra info - I will be working in Knowledge Village and am happy to commute via metro/buses rather than purchase a car!

I appreciate alot of people have posted about similar topics already but I would really appreciate your input!

Thank you folks!


----------



## Sunder

a_p1234 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have just signed a contract to work out in Dubai and will be starting on the 21st September.
> 
> My first month accommodation is covered.
> 
> I was looking for some advice on how far my money will go:
> 
> 14500 AED basic - this is inclusive of accommodation allowance and transport allowance.
> 
> I also will be earning some bonus, but I want to look at putting that money into savings and it can be difficult to predict the earnings, so for now let's pretend that doesn't exist.
> 
> I have been looking online at Bayut.com and on Dubizzle at renting a studio flat in my first year, fully furnished in Dubai Marina or JLT, and was just wondering about the following:
> 
> What kind of lifestyle could I live as a 25 year old single male, if I spent 80k aed on rent, leaving me 8k aed for everything else - transport, bills, food, sports, socialising?
> 
> And again would that stretch if I was to spend 90/95k aed on rent leaving me 6500 - 7000 aed left for everything else?
> 
> As some extra info - I will be working in Knowledge Village and am happy to commute via metro/buses rather than purchase a car!
> 
> I appreciate alot of people have posted about similar topics already but I would really appreciate your input!
> 
> Thank you folks!


Hi,

The salary seems to be less but as you are single its affordable. Look for studion in TECOM area as its close to Knowledge Village and cheaper option than marina/JLT. The utilities will be around 500AED, TV+ internet 500AED, groceries are cheaper consider 1500AED per month for 1 guy. Public Transport is cheap too, max 14AED per day. If you are gonna socialize everyday then you can be in crunch, if during weekends you can survive. Liquor is costly.


----------



## a_p1234

Cheers Sunder,

Appreciate the reply.

I have had a look at TECOM but there doesn't seem to me to be a huge difference in what I can get for my money in either Dubai Marina, JLT and TECOM. 

I guess I am really looking to see what rent I can warrant paying and still enjoy myself, maybe a few drinks once a fortnight etc.

For me the location of Dubai Marina seems the most appealing.


----------



## vantage

a_p1234 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have just signed a contract to work out in Dubai and will be starting on the 21st September.
> 
> My first month accommodation is covered.
> 
> I was looking for some advice on how far my money will go:
> 
> 14500 AED basic - this is inclusive of accommodation allowance and transport allowance.
> 
> I also will be earning some bonus, but I want to look at putting that money into savings and it can be difficult to predict the earnings, so for now let's pretend that doesn't exist.
> 
> I have been looking online at Bayut.com and on Dubizzle at renting a studio flat in my first year, fully furnished in Dubai Marina or JLT, and was just wondering about the following:
> 
> What kind of lifestyle could I live as a 25 year old single male, if I spent 80k aed on rent, leaving me 8k aed for everything else - transport, bills, food, sports, socialising?
> 
> And again would that stretch if I was to spend 90/95k aed on rent leaving me 6500 - 7000 aed left for everything else?
> 
> As some extra info - I will be working in Knowledge Village and am happy to commute via metro/buses rather than purchase a car!
> 
> I appreciate alot of people have posted about similar topics already but I would really appreciate your input!
> 
> Thank you folks!



furnished properties are more expensive than unfurnished properties.
if you ar eprepared to live with IKEA, you can fit out a studio very cheaply.

If you move after a year, you are putting yourself back in the market, and rents may well continue to climb.
Once you have a tenancy, rate rises ar egovernment controlled, and index -linked to an area.

on that salary it would be well worth seeking cheaper areas than the Marina.
every 5,000 you save in rent is 415 in your pocket every month - which is your TV & phone paid for, for example.

remember, you will need to save money for an annual flight home (possibly) holiday travel, etc.


----------



## vantage

a_p1234 said:


> Cheers Sunder,
> 
> Appreciate the reply.
> 
> I have had a look at TECOM but there doesn't seem to me to be a huge difference in what I can get for my money in either Dubai Marina, JLT and TECOM.
> 
> I guess I am really looking to see what rent I can warrant paying and still enjoy myself, maybe a few drinks once a fortnight etc.
> 
> For me the location of Dubai Marina seems the most appealing.


fancy photos look great.
in your first fortnight, get out and about EVERYWHERE, and see what you can get for your money, then make a choice of where to live. You might be surprised..


----------



## Sunder

a_p1234 said:


> Cheers Sunder,
> 
> Appreciate the reply.
> 
> I have had a look at TECOM but there doesn't seem to me to be a huge difference in what I can get for my money in either Dubai Marina, JLT and TECOM.
> 
> I guess I am really looking to see what rent I can warrant paying and still enjoy myself, maybe a few drinks once a fortnight etc.
> 
> For me the location of Dubai Marina seems the most appealing.


You can also think of sharing a flat with your office colleague, which can help you go down on the burden of rent.


----------



## a_p1234

Thank you for the advice both, much appreciated.

I am gathering that I could live off 6500 - 8000 aed monthly after rent, but not expect to save a huge amount.

Things like medical insurance and return flights are included in my contract, and I am on a decent bonus scheme so that is where I plan on my savings in coming from.

I will definitely look to get myself out and about when I arrive.

Next on the list is finding a football team to play some competitive 11-a-side! 

Cheers again!


----------



## snakes1021

vantage said:


> You state that it's easier to ask, than read.
> Is your time more valuable than ours!
> 
> I suggest you read and search first, then come back with definitive questions.
> As regards salaries, you need to know the complete number, including all allowances for you to be able to make a definitive decision.
> 
> I did have to laugh... My first thought reading point 3 was 'guns and bibles'
> Point 6 confirms I was right!
> There are gun clubs here, but you can't wander around loaded with guns when you go shopping, or to school, like the US


Vantage, I think you and Newkid took the gun question wrong. I don't wish to carry a gun around that is silly, but I do like to own and shoot my own weapons. Thanks for your guys feed back. 

No my time is no more valuable than yours, how ever when I posted it was later in the evening and was doing homework with the kidos and dinner and bed and was hoping to have a reply or 2 when I checked back in the this am. 

Thanks for your time. I will do the research like I said, asking questions is part of that research.


----------



## vantage

snakes1021 said:


> Vantage, I think you and Newkid took the gun question wrong. I don't wish to carry a gun around that is silly, but I do like to own and shoot my own weapons. Thanks for your guys feed back. No my time is no more valuable than yours, how ever when I posted it was later in the evening and was doing homework with the kidos and dinner and bed and was hoping to have a reply or 2 when I checked back in the this am. Thanks for your time. I will do the research like I said, asking questions is part of that research.


I would suggest contacting one of the gun clubs, and asking directly.
There's Jebel Ali shooting Club, and there's Sharjah golf and shooting club


----------



## snakes1021

Thanks Vantage, that you have supplied the answer I was looking for on the gun question and I have found some of the others on my own. I have been in Dubai before in the military just not with family so most of the questions I will be looking for answers to will center around the family.


----------



## efc1

Hey everyone, planning on moving out to Dubai alone, a bit of feedback on a job offer would be great... 

- 20,000 aed per month
- Flights out and visa covered by company
- Medical cover included
- Return flights to Europe once a year

I'm looking at a flat share which is 6,700 aed per month inc all bills. Does this all sound feasible? I'd really like to save some £ each month, but don't want to live like a hermit either! Cheers!!!


----------



## vantage

efc1 said:


> Hey everyone, planning on moving out to Dubai alone, a bit of feedback on a job offer would be great... - 20,000 aed per month - Flights out and visa covered by company - Medical cover included - Return flights to Europe once a year I'm looking at a flat share which is 6,700 aed per month inc all bills. Does this all sound feasible? I'd really like to save some £ each month, but don't want to live like a hermit either! Cheers!!!


No idea how this would relate to your current circumstances and standard of living ( you haven't told us) but a single person can live comfortably on this salary, and save.


----------



## Asdfgh

efc1 said:


> Hey everyone, planning on moving out to Dubai alone, a bit of feedback on a job offer would be great...
> 
> - 20,000 aed per month
> - Flights out and visa covered by company
> - Medical cover included
> - Return flights to Europe once a year
> 
> I'm looking at a flat share which is 6,700 aed per month inc all bills. Does this all sound feasible? I'd really like to save some £ each month, but don't want to live like a hermit either! Cheers!!!


Without knowing your age / experience / current salary it is a bit difficult to judge.

However for a single person looking to flat share with yearly flights covered, you can have a comfortable life, buy a decent car (depends on your definition of a good car of course), eat out reasonable and still have some cash to spare for savings or for international vacations or ..

Also scroll up for another member from the UK looking to flatshare


----------



## Domini

efc1 said:


> Hey everyone, planning on moving out to Dubai alone, a bit of feedback on a job offer would be great...
> 
> - 20,000 aed per month
> - Flights out and visa covered by company
> - Medical cover included
> - Return flights to Europe once a year
> 
> I'm looking at a flat share which is 6,700 aed per month inc all bills. Does this all sound feasible? I'd really like to save some £ each month, but don't want to live like a hermit either! Cheers!!!


Hmm....your info is limited (we can't compare with your current salary back home)

Therefore, a short answer is whatever they offer (salary+package) must be better than from what you earn back home.

Cheers


----------



## tdot

Hello,

I'm interviewing for a Regional Technical Manager position in Dubai. The purpose of the role is to manage the technical aspect of implementation projects.

I'm 27, Lebanese-Canadian, fluent in English and Arabic, single, Master's degree in Electrical Engineering, PMP certification (Project Management Professional), and 4 years of technical, sales and project management experience.

Can anyone (in the technical project management business) guide me as to what compensation package I should expect?

Thanks!


----------



## soal

*Offer for a 4 PQE lawyer from Canada*

Hi,

I am a lawyer with 4 years PQE from Canada (fluent in Arabic and English). I received the following offer from a law firm in the UAE:

1) AED 490,000 (annual salary including AED 170,000 expat component)
One plane ticket from Canada to UAE + AED 16,000 towards relocation and firnation new place.
2) One-way plane ticket from Canada to UAE + AED 16,000 towards relocation + furnishing + one month furnished accommodation. 
3) 22 days of vacation
4) international medical insurance including dental.

No annual flight home tickets or education allowance for dependents (Note: I am not married at the time and I don't have dependents).

Any feedback would be really appreciated.


----------



## vantage

take my comments with a pinch of salt, as i know nothing about lawyers earnings, other than that their fees are too high..

As a single guy, just under 41,000 / month all-in is a fine salary for a fresh pup out of Law School (4 yrs exp is pretty fresh..)

doesn't hurt to push it, though..

see below for comment..



soal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a lawyer with 4 years PQE from Canada (fluent in Arabic and English). I received the following offer from a law firm in the UAE:
> 
> 1) AED 490,000 (annual salary including AED 170,000 expat component)
> One plane ticket from Canada to UAE + AED 16,000 towards relocation and firnation new place.
> 2) One-way plane ticket from Canada to UAE + AED 16,000 towards relocation + furnishing + one month furnished accommodation.
> 3) 22 days of vacation
> 4) international medical insurance including dental.
> 
> No annual flight home tickets or education allowance for dependents WRONG. ANNUAL FLIGHTS, HOUSING ETC IS PROBABLY ALL INCLUDED IN THE 'EXPAT COMPONENT'. They ar eleaving it to you as to how to spend it.
> Your base salary will probably be 320,000 (from which your EOS gratuity will be calculated, with 170,000 as allowances.
> (Note: I am not married at the time and I don't have dependents).
> 
> Any feedback would be really appreciated.


----------



## Tiberius23

*Salary*

Hello everyone. I am an architect 2 years experience and I received an offer for an interior architect job in Dubai 
So 
12000 aed
No accommodation 
Percent from built designs-from my opinion not reliable
Transport and work visa support
First month payed rent by the employer

Is it doable to have a decent life with this salary? 

Any feedback would be really appreciated.


----------



## newaussie1988

I need someone to answer me ASAP.

Offer of 260,000 AED to live in Dubai with a flight back home to Perth Australia.

Rent will be on me and I am looking at a studio near the DIFC which costs around 80,000 a year..

Will I be saving???? Thanks.


----------



## Jager

According to the latest cost of living survey's, Perth is about 20% more expensive than Dubai. 

In theory you should save some money, provide you're here for at last 3 years and you meet the ATO's test for non-residency and don' have to pay Australian tax on your Dubai earnings.


----------



## TallyHo

Not necessarily.

I have no allowances other than a token 2,000 AED transportation allowance. The EOS gratuity will be based on the entire package minus that 2,000 allowance. The transportation allowance is intended to cover our annual flight and the only reason the company still has the transportation allowance is because the annual flight is legally required, whereas the other package components weren't. 

Yes, I checked the EOS aspect and it's been borne out by others who have left the company. I like it this way as not only do I get a much higher EOS but I have full control over my flight bookings. 

If the lawyer received an offer broken down exactly as he described it then his company may not do the traditional allowances breakdown, although he should check with the HR on how his EOS will work. 



vantage said:


> take my comments with a pinch of salt, as i know nothing about lawyers earnings, other than that their fees are too high..
> 
> As a single guy, just under 41,000 / month all-in is a fine salary for a fresh pup out of Law School (4 yrs exp is pretty fresh..)
> 
> doesn't hurt to push it, though..
> 
> see below for comment..


----------



## Blob

Hello Everyone,

Long time reader but that's my first post. I'm a single 23 y-o french guy moving to Dubaï in a few weeks. I hold a MSc in Chemistry/Physics. I completed my studies with a more business oriented master degree. I have 1 year of experience.

For a business analyst position in an engineering company, I was offered this package :
- base salary + transportation + housing allowance = 17k/month.
- health insurance.
- 1 flight home per year.

I would like to live next to Business Bay as I don't want to commute long distances.
Is that decent compared to the market? Thanks.


----------



## Asdfgh

Blob said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Long time reader but that's my first post. I'm a single 23 y-o french guy moving to Dubaï in a few weeks. I hold a MSc in Chemistry/Physics. I completed my studies with a more business oriented master degree. I have 1 year of experience.
> 
> For a business analyst position in an engineering company, I was offered this package :
> - base salary + transportation + housing allowance = 17k/month.
> - health insurance.
> - 1 flight home per year.
> 
> I would like to live next to Business Bay as I don't want to commute long distances.
> Is that decent compared to the market? Thanks.


For a single guy with 1 year of work experience.. its a good package. While you can negotiate, don't expect too much of an increment over that

Commuting .. you can always stay somewhere else along the Metro or get a car. That can potentially get your rental expense as a total % of your salary substantially down.


----------



## pc1008

Hell Seniors,
I am an Indian guy , a Piping Engineer & have been selected by a company to work in DUbai with salary 18750(no housing+ other benefits).
Can anybody guide me whether this is a good salary in Dubai if I am bringing my Wife and my three year old son(have to look for his school too).
How much shall I save if i stay in Dubai and how much shall i save if i live in Sharjah.?
After my initial entry,how many months it would take my family to bring in approx?

Regards,


----------



## F1Fan

Hi All,

I work in the Finance Consulting (specifically Cost Management) area for a Big four company and I am being offerred an expat position in dubai. I have 10 - 15 years experience and I am at Senior Manager level and have been for 4-5 years.

Base: 356000 AED per year ( 29666 per month)
House Allowance: 160000 ( or 13333 per month)

I also get medical excluding dental and death cover, no critical illness or pension contributions.

The base includes education, flights, home everything excluding bonus.

Any help or advice you can give will be most welcome

Many thanks.


----------



## Billbigbaws

Hi folks I have a question to do with end of service gratuity. I've read up on the method of calculating the amount due and whether it was based on a fixed or unfixed contract, whether it was based on a resignation or a natural conclusion to ones employement etc etc. What I was wondering though was how do the employers normally deal with it. For example, from your experience if they offered a monthly salary of say (hypothetically) 30,000 aed bwould they retain say 11% of that sum as a reserve to pay the gratuity later meaning that ones take home pay would be 26,700aed? Hope that makes sense

Appreciate any help you guys could offer


----------



## rock me

*Emirates Airline management package*

Can someone provide the details of Grade 11 and 10 package at EK?

*GRADE 11* Is this a Vice President level?
- Base Salary Range: 
- Typical Base Salary: 
- Housing Allowance: 
- Education Allowance: 
- Car/transport Allowance: 
- Telephone/communication Allowance: 
- Any other allowances??
- Annual Leave: days
- Travel Privileges: First Class or Business Class (ID90)

*GRADE 10* 
- Base Salary Range: 
- Typical Base Salary: 
- Housing Allowance: 
- Education Allowance: 
- Car/transport Allowance: 
- Telephone/communication Allowance: 
- Any other allowances??
- Annual Leave: days
- Travel Privileges: First Class or Business Class (ID90)


----------



## dermotbell

rock me -- send me a pm and I may have some answers.


----------



## nagib_91

Tiberius23 said:


> Hello everyone. I am an architect 2 years experience and I received an offer for an interior architect job in Dubai
> So
> 12000 aed
> No accommodation
> Percent from built designs-from my opinion not reliable
> Transport and work visa support
> First month payed rent by the employer
> 
> Is it doable to have a decent life with this salary?
> 
> Any feedback would be really appreciated.


I am 23 years old, single guy got a same package , i have been here 4 months and i am doing fine.

with your package you can rent a studio in jvc,sports city or other places 40k-45k per month
food around 1000-1500
electiry /phone/internet 1000 aed
enjoying life 2000-2500 aed
so yeah it's doable if you spend your money wisely


----------



## Glasgow82

*Salary Package - Opinions Please*

Hiya,

I was hoping to get some opinions of the salary package I have been offered for a store mangers role within Dubai for an international fashion brand. Package is as follows:

Basic 16100
Housing 6900

One off relocation amount of 17000 that gets written off after a few months. I get all the normal add on like flights etc, medical cover, can also earn up to 40% bonus based on basic salary per annum.

I've researched it to death here and I'm pretty sure I'm getting a reasonable deal but how does this compare to "real life"?

I would like to live central and within an expat area and will be commuting to work on the metro, I was thinking business bay or such like? Thoughts?

I'm a 31 year old single guy, I'm not Mr Flash and would like to save but does this look feasible on my package? I earn circa £25k per annum (£1.6k p/m) in the uk.

Thanks for you help

G


----------



## srsrikanth

*Is my expecation reasonable??*

Hi,

Need some help from the experienced people here. I am 45 and I have a total of 24 years of experience in IT industry. Been in all types of roles form technical to management. I am currently a Sr. Manager at a leading MNC in USA focused on Cloud and Big Data solutions. (Pre-sales and Marketing). I am at 150K US pa total package. I am a naturalized US citizen.

Recently I completed my MBA as well from a good university here. I am planning to move to Dubai to be closer to my aging parents.

I am hoping I can get in to a Director level position with my experience and MBA in UAE. I am expecting 175K+ as total package. Is my expectation reasonable? Thoughts / Comments?

Thanks.


----------



## pamela0810

srsrikanth said:


> Hi,
> 
> Need some help from the experienced people here. I am 45 and I have a total of 24 years of experience in IT industry. Been in all types of roles form technical to management. I am currently a Sr. Manager at a leading MNC in USA focused on Cloud and Big Data solutions. (Pre-sales and Marketing). I am at 150K US pa total package. I am a naturalized US citizen.
> 
> Recently I completed my MBA as well from a good university here. I am planning to move to Dubai to be closer to my aging parents.
> 
> I am hoping I can get in to a Director level position with my experience and MBA in UAE. I am expecting 175K+ as total package. Is my expectation reasonable? Thoughts / Comments?
> 
> Thanks.


175K+ works out to approximately AED 53,000 per month. Have you tried applying for positions and done some research on how much people with your level of experience and in your industry earn in Dubai? AED 53K a month for a Director level position seems like a reasonable expectation. Plenty of directors that earn that much and more out here.


----------



## chestnut

From my experience/knowledge, that figure is definitely in the ball park for a senior solutions architect, with the right IT company.


----------



## srsrikanth

*Is it a resoanble expectation?*



pamela0810 said:


> 175K+ works out to approximately AED 53,000 per month. Have you tried applying for positions and done some research on how much people with your level of experience and in your industry earn in Dubai? AED 53K a month for a Director level position seems like a reasonable expectation. Plenty of directors that earn that much and more out here.



Thank You Pamela and Chestnut, Really appreciate the help and feedback. I have started applying for some direct positions. But I am having a hard time getting noticed by the Head hunters. Any suggestions for IT focused HH agencies?

Thanks.


----------



## Glasgow82

*Advise please*



Glasgow82 said:


> Hiya,
> 
> I was hoping to get some opinions of the salary package I have been offered for a store mangers role within Dubai for an international fashion brand. Package is as follows:
> 
> Basic 16100
> Housing 6900
> 
> One off relocation amount of 17000 that gets written off after a few months. I get all the normal add on like flights etc, medical cover, can also earn up to 40% bonus based on basic salary per annum.
> 
> I've researched it to death here and I'm pretty sure I'm getting a reasonable deal but how does this compare to "real life"?
> 
> I would like to live central and within an expat area and will be commuting to work on the metro, I was thinking business bay or such like? Thoughts?
> 
> I'm a 31 year old single guy, I'm not Mr Flash and would like to save but does this look feasible on my package? I earn circa £25k per annum (£1.6k p/m) in the uk.
> 
> Thanks for you help
> 
> G


Any one at all able to give me some advise?


----------



## gregh208

Glasgow82 said:


> Any one at all able to give me some advise?


Your package looks good enough for a single person. I live on a similar package the last six months and is easily doable. 
Depending on your lifestyle and the area you'll choose to live you can even save half of it!!

Just to give you an idea my monthly household expenses (DEWA/phone, internet, tv/ Groceries) are max 3000-3500 aed and I think that's a lot for a single person.

It is up to you to decide how much you want to spend on entertainment (drinks, dinning out) and shopping. Sky is the limit, it is Dubai after all. 

Go for it, it is more than double what you are currently making back home and it is tax free.

Last, do not count on the bonus part of the deal. However, make sure that your contract includes clearly defined criteria (KPI's) that your performance will be measured against so you can claim it even if they try to avoid paying it.

Good luck


----------



## Glasgow82

gregh208 said:


> Your package looks good enough for a single person. I live on a similar package the last six months and is easily doable.
> Depending on your lifestyle and the area you'll choose to live you can even save half of it!!
> 
> Just to give you an idea my monthly household expenses (DEWA/phone, internet, tv/ Groceries) are max 3000-3500 aed and I think that's a lot for a single person.
> 
> It is up to you to decide how much you want to spend on entertainment (drinks, dinning out) and shopping. Sky is the limit, it is Dubai after all.
> 
> Go for it, it is more than double what you are currently making back home and it is tax free.
> 
> Last, do not count on the bonus part of the deal. However, make sure that your contract includes clearly defined criteria (KPI's) that your performance will be measured against so you can claim it even if they try to avoid paying it.
> 
> Good luck


Thanks Gregh208, that's a great help, I thought it was ok but just wanted confirmation from someone who is out there.

My bonus is tied to my KPI's which if I hit it is well, a bonus!

Great help on the groceries and utility front, I'll bare that in mind and it's good to know.

Thanks again

G


----------



## leon632

So here is my offer for which I need some advice.

It is for a Senior fire fighting position at the national oil and gas company.
All figures are in usd
Basic $3,560
Accom free and furnished
45 days paid leave
Leave allowance $3,220
Air ticket business class
Personal life and accident cover first class
Free medical
Relocation assistance $1050
Personal car provided
Car allowance $760 per month
Telephone bill paod for.

Everything seems ok appart from the basic salary.
It is not as much as I earn in the UK.
Will this be negotiable or is that a pretty standard salary.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## pamela0810

leon632 said:


> So here is my offer for which I need some advice.
> 
> It is for a Senior fire fighting position at the national oil and gas company.
> All figures are in usd
> Basic $3,560 = AED 13,065
> Accom free and furnished
> 45 days paid leave
> Leave allowance $3,220 = AED 11,817
> Air ticket business class
> Personal life and accident cover first class
> Free medical
> Relocation assistance $1050 = AED 3,853
> Personal car provided
> Car allowance $760 per month = AED 2,790
> Telephone bill paod for.
> 
> Everything seems ok appart from the basic salary.
> It is not as much as I earn in the UK.
> Will this be negotiable or is that a pretty standard salary.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.


I have converted the USD to AED for ease of understanding. My personal opinion, if it is less than what you are earning in the UK, it is not worth the move. Does the offer specify what kind of accommodation you will be provided? You could be placed in a studio apartment or perhaps in a flat sharing system.

I'd recommend you negotiate and get more specific details and then make a decision. This offer does not seem so great.


----------



## tdot

tdot said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm interviewing for a Regional Technical Manager position in Dubai. The purpose of the role is to manage the technical aspect of implementation projects.
> 
> I'm 27, fluent in English and Arabic, single, Master's degree in Electrical Engineering, PMP certification (Project Management Professional), and 4 years account management and project management experience.
> 
> Can anyone guide me as to what compensation package I should expect?
> 
> Thanks!


Anyone?

I've been shortlisted for round 2 and they need to know my salary expectations.


----------



## Kuttē

Hi, is it normal to be asked to provide a scanned image of one's passport's front cover before an offer is forward?


----------



## imac

rock me said:


> *GRADE 11* Is this a Vice President level?


no...


----------



## imac

Kuttē;5101130 said:


> Hi, is it normal to be asked to provide a scanned image of one's passport's front cover before an offer is forward?


depending on the organization, it does happen... some even ask for education, experience, references and salary verification as well... 

its almost mandatory if you are being considered for the AD government, as all this is needed for security clearance...


----------



## imac

srsrikanth said:


> Hi,
> 
> Need some help from the experienced people here. I am 45 and I have a total of 24 years of experience in IT industry. Been in all types of roles form technical to management. I am currently a Sr. Manager at a leading MNC in USA focused on Cloud and Big Data solutions. (Pre-sales and Marketing). I am at 150K US pa total package. I am a naturalized US citizen.
> 
> Recently I completed my MBA as well from a good university here. I am planning to move to Dubai to be closer to my aging parents.
> 
> I am hoping I can get in to a Director level position with my experience and MBA in UAE. I am expecting 175K+ as total package. Is my expectation reasonable? Thoughts / Comments?
> 
> Thanks.


As a set salary, probably no... commissions make up a significant component of an IT sales guy's income, and depending on who you finally get a job with, the position itself does not matter a whole lot... 

my ERP sales account manager cleared seven figures last year in commissions... his "guaranteed" salary is pretty pathetic, and his boss the director does not make much more "guaranteed" salary than he does, he gets a piece of the pie of his entire sales team, additional perks that the account manager does not... and he drives a shiny new BMW 750...

be aware though, for IT pre-sales, fluency in Arabic is very highly valued... more than an MBA... and I have been told the sales targets are apparently pretty aggressive...


----------



## chestnut

imac said:


> ...be aware though, for IT pre-sales, fluency in Arabic is very highly valued...


That's an over-generalisation. Many companies do not require it and not many customers (in my experience) expect it. Certain UAE government entities will not let you into their offices if you speak/read Arabic.


----------



## nigel_austin

Dizzy

I've got a question for you.

How much do you think a Technical Services Engineer in the UAE makes.

I've got an offer from an Airline in the UAE. 

My details: Have 11 years experience working for a major airplane manufacturer in the US, got a MS in Aero Engineering and a US Citizen.


Appreciate any information you could send my way or any links please?

Cheers

Nigel


----------



## Kuttē

Hi All,

I've received an offer a short while ago and I wanted to get your opinions regarding it.

Role: IT Director
Base: 480,000 AED / yr (40,000 AED / month)
Benefits: 15K USD relocation benefit (one-off); 3 month stay in a company apartment; free medical for me and family members can be added at a subsidised rate; 22 working days per calendar year (pro-rata basis) annual leave + public holidays
There are no other allowances on top- definately no schooling (I've already asked).

My current salary is roughly 445,000 AED (before tax) and before adding in any annual bonus, or the shares that I have been given by my employer (that I will have to forfeit by leaving before they are vested)
I have a wife and a 2.5 year old, and planning for another.

I've quickly crunched some numbers in my head and despite the fact that it is tax free, I don't see the monetary value in uprooting my family from the comfort of where we are. 

What do you guys think? 

In any case, I am going to go back to the recruiter and ask a few questions tomorrow morning (my time). So far I have on my list:
- do they provide annual flights home for me and my family?
- do they provide flights home at the end of the employment?
- <anything else I should ask?>

Regards
Kutte


----------



## Sunder

Kuttē;5111786 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've received an offer a short while ago and I wanted to get your opinions regarding it.
> 
> Role: IT Director
> Base: 480,000 AED / yr (40,000 AED / month)
> Benefits: 15K USD relocation benefit (one-off); 3 month stay in a company apartment; free medical for me and family members can be added at a subsidised rate; 22 working days per calendar year (pro-rata basis) annual leave + public holidays
> There are no other allowances on top- definately no schooling (I've already asked).
> 
> My current salary is roughly 445,000 AED (before tax) and before adding in any annual bonus, or the shares that I have been given by my employer (that I will have to forfeit by leaving before they are vested)
> I have a wife and a 2.5 year old, and planning for another.
> 
> I've quickly crunched some numbers in my head and despite the fact that it is tax free, I don't see the monetary value in uprooting my family from the comfort of where we are.
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> In any case, I am going to go back to the recruiter and ask a few questions tomorrow morning (my time). So far I have on my list:
> - do they provide annual flights home for me and my family?
> - do they provide flights home at the end of the employment?
> - <anything else I should ask?>
> 
> Regards
> Kutte


Hi Kutte,
The base salary is just OK for Dubai.Keeping in mind the fact that you have already a kid and planning for other, medical cost is steep high here ( Ask the employer how much subsidized medical they are providing, keep in mind the medical cost for the second baby.) 
Annual leave is how many days ?? it should be 30 working days as per the local law here.
Annual flight tickets you have already included...
Any car provided or transportation allowances ??
Is the company private or in a Free Zone; please not pvt co employees get 2 yrs visa and Govt and Free Zone get a 3 yr Visa.
You can check the monthly expenses in the prior posts, I would say you would be spending around 12-15K per month on your rent,utilities, car, telephone,internet. Eating out most of the time,add 5K more.
Schooling is expensive too, British and American schools have fees close to 60-80K per year. 

In my view on the given package its not worth coming here.

Do basic calculations and ask the employer to increase your base salary as it would be very hard in future with 2 kids.



All the best !!!

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## machteiu

*Construction Manager*

Dear All,

I have 10 years of experience in MEP Project Management in my country and I'm planning to work in the UAE over the following years.
I have received the following offer for an MEP Construction Manager job :

Basic
AED 12,000 /month

HRA
AED 6,000 / month

GSM SIM
SIM Card Only


Transportation
Car or Car Allowance (all inclusive)AED 1,525 /month upon receipt of UAE license. Until such time the Company will provide necessary transportation (as per company designated pick up areas only).

Education
AED 750/ child for up to two children aged 5-18 years (for children educated in UAE only)

Status
Family

Medical Insurance
Company Provided (includes wife and up to 2 of employees children aged 18 years below only )

Leave
30 days paid leave with ticket after completion of 12 months, flights includes wife and up to 2 of employees children aged 18 years below only

Gratuity
As per UAE Labour Law

This should be my first Dubai job.
What do you think of this offer?
Thank you.


----------



## Sunder

Kuttē;5101130 said:


> Hi, is it normal to be asked to provide a scanned image of one's passport's front cover before an offer is forward?


Why would one ask for a scanned copy of passport front cover before an offer is made. I would not send them anyway.

After an offer is made to you and you accept it, then the Company will ask for your passport, educational certificates, Pics blah blah so that an entry permit can be made for you. (In Case of Australian citizens you have to check, as I think you can get visa on arrival)


----------



## Sunder

machteiu said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have 10 years of experience in MEP Project Management in my country and I'm planning to work in the UAE over the following years.
> I have received the following offer for an MEP Construction Manager job :
> 
> Basic
> AED 12,000 /month
> 
> HRA
> AED 6,000 / month
> 
> GSM SIM
> SIM Card Only
> 
> 
> Transportation
> Car or Car Allowance (all inclusive)AED 1,525 /month upon receipt of UAE license. Until such time the Company will provide necessary transportation (as per company designated pick up areas only).
> 
> Education
> AED 750/ child for up to two children aged 5-18 years (for children educated in UAE only)
> 
> Status
> Family
> 
> Medical Insurance
> Company Provided (includes wife and up to 2 of employees children aged 18 years below only )
> 
> Leave
> 30 days paid leave with ticket after completion of 12 months, flights includes wife and up to 2 of employees children aged 18 years below only
> 
> Gratuity
> As per UAE Labour Law
> 
> This should be my first Dubai job.
> What do you think of this offer?
> Thank you.


Hello Machteiu,

Construction work is very tough job here. Just think about working in the field at 40 deg C... 
So for expenses, you would be needing a 2 bedroom apartment which will cost you around 80-100K per year depending on the area, add utilities in the same so monthly expense would be around 12-14K.

You are saving very less and the schooling is very expensive here, whatever you will save will go to the school fees, so at the end of the year you are at the same place where you started. It doesnt make sense if you cannot save if you are leaving your country for a better chance here.

Either ask for more money else decline the offer.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## Kuttē

Sunder said:


> Hi Kutte,
> The base salary is just OK for Dubai.Keeping in mind the fact that you have already a kid and planning for other, medical cost is steep high here ( Ask the employer how much subsidized medical they are providing, keep in mind the medical cost for the second baby.)
> 
> Annual leave is how many days ?? it should be 30 working days as per the local law here. From what I've read online, it's 30 calendar days which equates to 22 working days. Please confirm if this is incorrect.
> 
> Annual flight tickets you have already included...
> 
> Any car provided or transportation allowances ?? No allowances, the 40k is all base.
> 
> Is the company private or in a Free Zone; please not pvt co employees get 2 yrs visa and Govt and Free Zone get a 3 yr Visa. I believe it is private but I will ask
> 
> You can check the monthly expenses in the prior posts, I would say you would be spending around 12-15K per month on your rent,utilities, car, telephone,internet. Eating out most of the time,add 5K more. Thanks, I had factored in around 18K / month in expenses
> 
> Schooling is expensive too, British and American schools have fees close to 60-80K per year.
> 
> In my view on the given package its not worth coming here.
> 
> Do basic calculations and ask the employer to increase your base salary as it would be very hard in future with 2 kids.
> 
> All the best !!!
> 
> Thanks,
> Sunder.


Thanks Sunder. I rejected the offer about an hour ago (and thanked them for their time etc) and received an email a few minutes afterwards asking me how much I am expecting :\


----------



## Sunder

Kuttē;5120873 said:


> Thanks Sunder. I rejected the offer about an hour ago (and thanked them for their time etc) and received an email a few minutes afterwards asking me how much I am expecting :\


Hi Kutte,

Ask for a really high expectation, the sole reason is that Dubai is getting costlier, you may get a rise today but after 2 yrs you might be spending everything. After all of your expenses ( add schooling too) you should save at least $3000-$4000 so that your future is secure.


----------



## Kuttē

Sunder said:


> Hi Kutte,
> 
> Ask for a really high expectation, the sole reason is that Dubai is getting costlier, you may get a rise today but after 2 yrs you might be spending everything. After all of your expenses ( add schooling too) you should save at least $3000-$4000 so that your future is secure.


I've gone back and asked for 46,000 AED / month as a minimum. Let's see what they come back with. Thanks again.


----------



## Massimo1

Hi people,

Hope everybody is well..
I'd like advice on the salary for Digital analyst for a global marketing and technology agency in Dubai and would the salary include accommodation allowance and etc...
Thanks a lot and l hope to hear back with advices..


----------



## FourAgreements

*Emaratech*

Hi,

I heard through the grapevine that Emaratech is looking for qualified Director level people with lots of experience. Look for them on LinkedIn; I believe the head of HR is on there.

HTH





srsrikanth said:


> I have started applying for some direct positions. But I am having a hard time getting noticed by the Head hunters. Any suggestions for IT focused HH agencies?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## moneyb

*Environmental Engineer*

Hi all,
I am an environmental engineer in US working on designing water and wastewater treatment plants. My company is opening an office in Dubai and asked me to move there. Our office over there is in Academic City. But first few months of the job will be traveling to Saudi and Doha for weekdays and come back on weekend, so i would like to live in between academic city and airport. I have 7 years of experience and make around $90,000 in US. I havent done any negotiations about money yet and wanted to get an idea what money should i be looking for saving around $30,000/year. I am single, no kids. 

Any civil/environmental engineers in this community who could tell me the going rate for this kind of work and with my experience.

Thanks


----------



## jgw99

moneyb said:


> Hi all,
> I am an environmental engineer in US working on designing water and wastewater treatment plants. My company is opening an office in Dubai and asked me to move there. Our office over there is in Academic City. But first few months of the job will be traveling to Saudi and Doha for weekdays and come back on weekend, so i would like to live in between academic city and airport. I have 7 years of experience and make around $90,000 in US. I havent done any negotiations about money yet and wanted to get an idea what money should i be looking for saving around $30,000/year. I am single, no kids.
> 
> Any civil/environmental engineers in this community who could tell me the going rate for this kind of work and with my experience.
> 
> Thanks


Wife and I just moved to Dubai and is a Civil Engr(also 7 years exp) but not for wastewater treatment. She's a highway design engr. I can have her talk specifics but would be better off doing it via PM. We do know there is a premium paid to Water and Wastewater design vs highway design even back in the States.


----------



## boyya

*package expectations*

Dear @ll 

I'm actually working for an international company in Switzerland. The company would like to send my to the Middle East to build the business and also may a brach office. I would be responsible for Middle East and North Africa as an Area Sales Manager. It is actually planed that I would live in Dubai. I would go together with my family ( wife and two children, school age). My question now: What salary can I expect? What should be in included in the package? I would be happy about your experiences and recommendations.

Thanks in advance of your reply


----------



## Sunder

moneyb said:


> Hi all,
> I am an environmental engineer in US working on designing water and wastewater treatment plants. My company is opening an office in Dubai and asked me to move there. Our office over there is in Academic City. But first few months of the job will be traveling to Saudi and Doha for weekdays and come back on weekend, so i would like to live in between academic city and airport. I have 7 years of experience and make around $90,000 in US. I havent done any negotiations about money yet and wanted to get an idea what money should i be looking for saving around $30,000/year. I am single, no kids.
> 
> Any civil/environmental engineers in this community who could tell me the going rate for this kind of work and with my experience.
> 
> Thanks


Hi moneyb,

You can think of living in International City, outskirts of Dubai but good for ya. USD 30000 will amount to 100,000 Dhs, so you should save around 8000 dhs per month, I would say anything between 25-35K is good, the more the better as you would be travelling most of the time. Being single definitely will save you the amount you have in your mind, perhaps more than that


----------



## garvok

Hi, 
I have just undergone a telephone interview recently for a Music Teaching Job in Abu Dhabi. I am a freelance drummer and tutor based in the UK and have been offered to work in a music school at 120dhs per hour for a minimum of 30hrs a week but been told i can work up to 60hrs a week if there are more lessons available and I wanted the work . Been offered accommodation allowance along with flights and health care etc although i am waiting for the exact amount from that. it is for a years contract.
I have a mortgage at home and home bills I will need to take care of, along with my living expenses in Abu Dhabi and would like to save some money to come home with.
Will it be enough? I am single in my late 20's and will be travelling alone. I am not a massive party person and don't really drink, despite my line of work. 
In my head, i'd like the sound of living away, I travel a lot with different tours etc but never stay in one place long enough. I just wouldn't want to move away for a worse quality of life than what I currently have. Also My UK Earnings are roughly £30-38k per year depending on how busy I am.

Thanks in advanced. 

G


----------



## moneyb

boyya said:


> Dear @ll
> 
> I'm actually working for an international company in Switzerland. The company would like to send my to the Middle East to build the business and also may a brach office. I would be responsible for Middle East and North Africa as an Area Sales Manager. It is actually planed that I would live in Dubai. I would go together with my family ( wife and two children, school age). My question now: What salary can I expect? What should be in included in the package? I would be happy about your experiences and recommendations.
> 
> Thanks in advance of your reply


Thanks JGW, i am new member i will get to 5 messages and PM. this is second i will post couple of others. hate to spam


----------



## moneyb

Sunder said:


> Hi moneyb,
> 
> You can think of living in International City, outskirts of Dubai but good for ya. USD 30000 will amount to 100,000 Dhs, so you should save around 8000 dhs per month, I would say anything between 25-35K is good, the more the better as you would be travelling most of the time. Being single definitely will save you the amount you have in your mind, perhaps more than that


Thanks for the reply Sunder. i appreciate it.


----------



## sez

Hi, 

New to this forum, need help.

I've got an offer for an HR role in Dubai.

They are offering in the range of:
15000 AED monthy fixed
1 flyback/yr
Healthcare
No Housing
10-15% variable bonus

My profile:
MBA from a Tier I institute, specialization in HR
Experience - 2.5 years post MBA
Current Salary: 90th percentile of the market- easily save an equivalent of 4000 AED on my current salary here in India

Will move with wife, no kids. Not sure what the chances of my wife finding a job there are. She is in english print journalism.

Please advise on appropriateness of salary. If not sufficient, please let me know what the correct expectation should be.

If anyone could also let me know about job opportunities in the journalism field in Dubai, will be of great help.

Thanks in advance,
Sez


----------



## newkidontheblock

not a great salary especially if your wife is not working. 
Plus the fact that you are already saving a large chunk of cash with your current role would lead me to say that this is not a good move for you
i very much doubt you will save 4000 a month here on that salary
you really need to be hitting the 20k+ mark to have a decent life here


----------



## Abbyy

One of my friend want to know package of ISO 9001, 14001, 18001 Lead Auditor. He want to move here. He had work for certification body. Now he want to move to UAE. Anyone can advise what will be average package for him.


----------



## Sunder

sez said:


> Hi,
> 
> New to this forum, need help.
> 
> I've got an offer for an HR role in Dubai.
> 
> They are offering in the range of:
> 15000 AED monthy fixed
> 1 flyback/yr
> Healthcare
> No Housing
> 10-15% variable bonus
> 
> My profile:
> MBA from a Tier I institute, specialization in HR
> Experience - 2.5 years post MBA
> Current Salary: 90th percentile of the market- easily save an equivalent of 4000 AED on my current salary here in India
> 
> Will move with wife, no kids. Not sure what the chances of my wife finding a job there are. She is in english print journalism.
> 
> Please advise on appropriateness of salary. If not sufficient, please let me know what the correct expectation should be.
> 
> If anyone could also let me know about job opportunities in the journalism field in Dubai, will be of great help.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Sez


I agree with newkidontheblock. The rent,utilities and provisions will easily take away 10K per month, remaining 5k you have to adjust. As the rents are rising day by day it would be very difficult in long term.


----------



## sez

Thanks for the guidance Newkidontheblock and Sunder. 

Really appreciate your responses.


----------



## Sziszi75

*got a new offer - is it good enough?*

Dear All,

I just got an offer from my company to move to Dubai with my family (hubby and 2 kids). Below is my package:

AED 17 000 / month salary plus bonus potential AED 2-3 thousand per month
AED 70 000 / yr housing
AED 50 000 / yr school allowance (I have 2 kids, 7 and 9 years)
for the whole family: health insurance, visa and 1 flight back home per year

Would this be enough for us to have a nice life? At home my husband is working and we have been able to save money, I have a feeling with this move we wont be able to save much, taking into consideration school cost, buying a car, etc

Pls let me know.

Thanks a million!!!!


----------



## pamela0810

Sziszi75 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I just got an offer from my company to move to Dubai with my family (hubby and 2 kids). Below is my package:
> 
> AED 17 000 / month salary plus bonus potential AED 2-3 thousand per month
> AED 70 000 / yr housing
> AED 50 000 / yr school allowance (I have 2 kids, 7 and 9 years)
> for the whole family: health insurance, visa and 1 flight back home per year
> 
> Would this be enough for us to have a nice life? At home my husband is working and we have been able to save money, I have a feeling with this move we wont be able to save much, taking into consideration school cost, buying a car, etc
> 
> Pls let me know.
> 
> Thanks a million!!!!


This is not a good offer for a family with 2 kids. 

AED 70,000 housing allowance will only get you a studio apartment in areas like the Dubai Marina or Downtown Dubai. 

Average school fees for a good school in Dubai ranges from AED 40,000 to AED 60,000 for grade 3 and that goes higher with each grade. You will be spending out of pocket for one child with the school allowance being offered unless it is AED 50,000 per child.

AED 17,000 basic per month is ok if you do not have any costs over and above that. You have to take into consideration your utility bills and the car loan which could eat up at least 50% of the salary.


----------



## Sziszi75

pamela0810 said:


> This is not a good offer for a family with 2 kids.
> 
> AED 70,000 housing allowance will only get you a studio apartment in areas like the Dubai Marina or Downtown Dubai.
> 
> Average school fees for a good school in Dubai ranges from AED 40,000 to AED 60,000 for grade 3 and that goes higher with each grade. You will be spending out of pocket for one child with the school allowance being offered unless it is AED 50,000 per child.
> 
> AED 17,000 basic per month is ok if you do not have any costs over and above that. You have to take into consideration your utility bills and the car loan which could eat up at least 50% of the salary.


Dear Pamela,
Thank you so much. No, school allowance is total and I have to support all 4 of us, including utilities, car loan etc etc. I have to spend at least 4000 / per month on school, plus utilities plus car. That leaves me with about 10 000 for the 4 of us. Thats about half what the family earned back home but the company argues it is a great opportunity, the kids going to international schools. Othder option is that they eliminate my position. So I take it our I am fired basically. I just dont want to struggle in Dubai. Please let me know your thoughts....


----------



## AjAx30

Best thing is to look at dubai.dubizzle dot com

There you can get an idea of costs of 2nd hand cars, to furniture, to rental costs for different types of accommodation. 

Your calculation for the school fee per month I think is fairly accurate (depending on what school). 

I am also in the process of looking at a move to Dubai (with a wife and soon to be 3 kids) and have budgeted on :

groceries - 4000AED pm, 
water/electricity bill average - 2500AED pm, 
Internet/mobile/TV cost - 1000 
petrol - 600 (on the high side)
car repayments for 2 cars - 3000pm (each car costing in region of 100K AED)
car insurance - +- 300 max for 2 cars.

The figures above I got from actually being in Dubai for a few days and going to supermarkets and looking at prices, as well as looking at a lot of forums and chatting to people who live in Dubai.

The main expense over and above that will be the rent. I am willing personally to spend a little bit out of my on pocket over and above the housing allowance I will get to make sure we will stay in a comfortable villa/apartment and enjoy our stay in Dubai. I personally dont see the point of moving to a different country and then hating where you live..


----------



## AjAx30

Schools in Dubai

That is a website i found with a lot of schools and their costs. I think it is fairly up to date..


----------



## newkidontheblock

Better off struggling in a country you are familiar with than one you are not

I would not take this offer unless they at least doubled your housing and covered all school fees
As mentioned by the other poster you will be dipping into your own pocket for school fees

70k would just about get you a studio


----------



## Sziszi75

newkidontheblock said:


> Better off struggling in a country you are familiar with than one you are not
> 
> I would not take this offer unless they at least doubled your housing and covered all school fees
> As mentioned by the other poster you will be dipping into your own pocket for school fees
> 
> 70k would just about get you a studio


Thanks Guys, really appreciate all your replies - I will then keep on negotiating! Have a nice day!


----------



## ptios

Hi everyone,

I am 33 yeard old single portuguese guy looking to move to Dubai. I am a Sap Consultant with around 5 years of experience. Here in Portugal I am making around 40 K € a year.

I have received an offer of around 23 K Dirhams a month plus a return flight and premium health insurance (another 7000 dirhams a year).

I´d like to rent a 1 bed appartment in a decent neighbourhood, have some beers twice a week and fly back home 2-3 times a year. I will probably also need to rent/buy a medium car, (Corollla, golf ....).
Do you think is possible with this kind of package?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## newkidontheblock

its enough to live a good life here and save in my opinion.
Also it gets a foot in the door here in the UAE which is the hardest part.
Once here and with some ME experience you can start demanding more money

Also no harm in asking for money now. dont ask, you dont get........


----------



## Sunder

ptios said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am 33 yeard old single portuguese guy looking to move to Dubai. I am a Sap Consultant with around 5 years of experience. Here in Portugal I am making around 40 K € a year.
> 
> I have received an offer of around 23 K Dirhams a month plus a return flight and premium health insurance (another 7000 dirhams a year).
> 
> I´d like to rent a 1 bed appartment in a decent neighbourhood, have some beers twice a week and fly back home 2-3 times a year. I will probably also need to rent/buy a medium car, (Corollla, golf ....).
> Do you think is possible with this kind of package?
> 
> Thanks in advance,


Hi ptios,
If you dont wanna save the offer is quite liveable, 1 bedroom will cost you around 75-90K Dhs/yr...add utilities, tv and wifi @ 1500-2000Dhs/month. A pint of beer is 25Dhs, and Corolla will be around 80-90K Dhs(check drivearabia.com for details).. Petrol is cheap, so you can calculate now where you stand..


----------



## ptios

Hi,

Thanks NKOTB  and Sunder for your replies.

They are in line with my thoughts, I could have a normal-good life but with little savings.

I have made some monthly expenses calculations as follow:

Housing: 8500 Dirhams (utilities and bill included).
Food: 3000 Dirhams.
Amusement: 2000 Dirhams.
Car+petrol: 3500.
Misc. and hidden expenses: 2000

what makes a total of 19.000 dirhams a month. Do I miss something important? Do you find it reasonable?

As you said it seems liveable, but I will not be saving a lot, and probably does not pay off moving from Portugal. I think I will be asking for around 27 k and see what happens.

Thank you very much.


----------



## kececi

Hi,

Is this a good salary package for Dubai? I m a 5 years experienced chemical engineer who works in management level. I m maried but no child.

17.500 AED/month basic salary
15.000 AED/month housing allowence
shippment of my home furniture will be paid by company
2 roundtrip tickets in a year for me and my wife
Health insurance from Alliance
Company car
Yearl bonuses
19.000 AED housing allowence for once
25 days holiday+ DUBAİ national holidays
Allowance for my utilities 

Thank for your comments.


----------



## Sunder

kececi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is this a good salary package for Dubai? I m a 5 years experienced chemical engineer who works in management level. I m maried but no child.
> 
> 17.500 AED/month basic salary
> 15.000 AED/month housing allowence
> shippment of my home furniture will be paid by company
> 2 roundtrip tickets in a year for me and my wife
> Health insurance from Alliance
> Company car
> Yearl bonuses
> 19.000 AED housing allowence for once
> 25 days holiday+ DUBAİ national holidays
> Allowance for my utilities
> 
> Thank for your comments.


Hello kececi,
The offer looks good. You should ask your co that whether you would be getting the 15000 dhs/month of housing allowance of co is going to pay it directly. If the co is just providing you with the amount then you can get a 1 bedroom easily and perhaps save more money. Also ask for housing allowance, if you are getting this no need to ship your furniture from your home country, you can easily get many things in 19000 dhs. In my view, the offer looks good.


----------



## kececi

Sunder said:


> Hello kececi,
> The offer looks good. You should ask your co that whether you would be getting the 15000 dhs/month of housing allowance of co is going to pay it directly. If the co is just providing you with the amount then you can get a 1 bedroom easily and perhaps save more money. Also ask for housing allowance, if you are getting this no need to ship your furniture from your home country, you can easily get many things in 19000 dhs. In my view, the offer looks good.


Thanks Sunder, I'll ask for the housing allowance.


----------



## kececi

Sunder said:


> Hello kececi,
> The offer looks good. You should ask your co that whether you would be getting the 15000 dhs/month of housing allowance of co is going to pay it directly. If the co is just providing you with the amount then you can get a 1 bedroom easily and perhaps save more money. Also ask for housing allowance, if you are getting this no need to ship your furniture from your home country, you can easily get many things in 19000 dhs. In my view, the offer looks good.


By the way 19000 housing allowance will be paid my account before my moving to Dubai. Shipment will be covered by company.


----------



## jgw99

kececi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is this a good salary package for Dubai? I m a 5 years experienced chemical engineer who works in management level. I m maried but no child.
> 
> 17.500 AED/month basic salary
> 15.000 AED/month housing allowence
> shippment of my home furniture will be paid by company
> 2 roundtrip tickets in a year for me and my wife
> Health insurance from Alliance
> Company car
> Yearl bonuses
> 19.000 AED housing allowence for once
> 25 days holiday+ DUBAİ national holidays
> Allowance for my utilities
> 
> Thank for your comments.


The actual number looks good as mentioned by others. While this is the case, it's still good to know how much someone with your experience, in that field and position roughly earns as you want to be compensated based on that. As much as the number looks good, you don't want to be underpaid for your skills/experience. Based on experience, the initial offer of a company is almost always open for negotiation.

Unfortunately, I don't know anyone in that field. Salary explorer among other sites to research (like headhunting/recruitment sites that post openings and salary levels) might be a good spot to start looking into.


----------



## bibliophile83

Dear Friends, 

I am in process of getting a job. The functional head has confirmed me that you are selected and HR will contact you for the offer and visa formalities. 

last week HR requested my current salary slip, copy of passport and a job application form to be filled and return.

Till now i didn't get any offer then why they have taken my passport copy ? and what step is next ?

Please guide.

Regards

Bibliophile


----------



## kececi

bibliophile83 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I am in process of getting a job. The functional head has confirmed me that you are selected and HR will contact you for the offer and visa formalities.
> 
> last week HR requested my current salary slip, copy of passport and a job application form to be filled and return.
> 
> Till now i didn't get any offer then why they have taken my passport copy ? and what step is next ?
> 
> Please guide.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Bibliophile


 Probably they want to make process faster. My company did the same. First they wanted my passport, graduation certificate and marriage certificate, then they offered.


----------



## bibliophile83

Process ?? what exactly that I really want to know !


----------



## kececi

bibliophile83 said:


> Process ?? what exactly that I really want to know !


For your working permission.


----------



## bibliophile83

cau you please guide me in detail ...working permission ?


----------



## kececi

bibliophile83 said:


> cau you please guide me in detail ...working permission ?


Did you offered from Dubai?

For your residence and work permit, they need your documents.


----------



## bibliophile83

i didnt get any offer yet ...they just told me that you are selected and taken copy of my passport the company is in Abu Dhabi


----------



## kececi

bibliophile83 said:


> i didnt get any offer yet ...they just told me that you are selected and taken copy of my passport the company is in Abu Dhabi


Iı think this is the process in Dubai.


----------



## boyya

boyya said:


> Dear @ll
> 
> I'm actually working for an international company in Switzerland. The company would like to send my to the Middle East to build the business and also may a brach office. I would be responsible for Middle East and North Africa as an Area Sales Manager. It is actually planed that I would live in Dubai. I would go together with my family ( wife and two children, school age). My question now: What salary can I expect? What should be in included in the package? I would be happy about your experiences and recommendations.
> 
> Thanks in advance of your reply


Hi all

No one can explain me for my Situation how should be an offer/ package looks like? 
I have ca. 5 years experience in product and sales management and I am an academician technical Engineer.

thx!


----------



## Darryll

*Apartment Allowance*

Hi Folks, 

I have been reading through the thread and there is a lot of info, but thought I'd ask anyhow.... I have 1 child and another on the way. So need accommodation with 3 separate bedrooms...Office will be in the Creek area...

Been offered a package that is of a reasonable with respect to salary 25k p.m. and a few other small things which I have been able to figure out...BUT the housing allowance is 100.000AED per annum and this seems low for my family situation.

I have been scouring dubizzle...and am really struggling to find a reasonable place for 100k.

I understand that the whole package needs to be looked at, but since the employee is specifying things in this manner, I am going to have to argue them in the same way.

Is dubizzle the best place to look or are there other sites you can recommend...I have googled but get a lot of sites with only a few listings or all way over my budget.

Comments and advice are greatly appreciated.

Thanks, 
Darryll


----------



## alexjg84

Dear friends. 

I'm a Electronic Engineer with 6 years experience. Married With two child's of one year and five years old. 

I am in process to get a job in Dubai. I passed through 1 phone interview, 1 Skype interview with the HR manager and technical manager, and finally a last Skype interview with the HR Director off this company. 


Well.after a week from the last interview without get an answer. I ask to the HR manager whether my application to this job have being Considered and he said "yes, I will contact You in 2-3 days. Two weeks later I asked again cause it results me unusual so long to have an answer and he apologized and said he will call me the next day to discuss few things but 3 days have passed since then and nothing. 

Please, I would like to know if this it's a normal behavior in Dubai based companies or not. 

An extra question I would like to know a regular range of salary to live well in Dubai with my experience and family load. 

Thanks before hand.


----------



## Mustii

Hi All

I have been offered a position from a Big4 firm, it is a graduate position and I would like to ask whether the package would be okay for me and my wife.

Basic Salary: 6,000 AED 
Housing Allowance: 4,167 AED 
Transportation Allowance: 750 AED 
Arabic Allowance: 750 AED 
Leave Tickets: 341.25 AED 

Total Monthly Package: 12,008.25 AED 

They paying for a 8m3 container, medical insurance for me and my family, and the tickets to fly to dubai. 

I am in my mid 20's and just recently got married, my wife will look for a job once we arrive there as she just graduated with a Law degree from UK, she also does Mobile hair extensions here in London and has been doing so for over 8 years by just advertising on Gumtree, and if this can work for her in Dubai in the same sense as it does here in the UK, she would be able to bring in at least the same amount as I am bringing in a month. 

We would like to just live a decent life, but nothing over the top, so maybe go out to eat 2-3 times a month, cinema and stuff like that. We don't drink alcohol so no big bills for big nights out.

after some research I do realise that the amount isn't that good, but I am a recent graduate and I believe the training and experience I can get in a Big 4 firm adds up to all of it, I am not sacrificing any decent job opportunity in London if I leave, what do you guys think?


Also as you can see the housing allowance is 4167 AED per month which is 50k a year, we would like to get a 2 bedroom apartment, but of course I do realise there isn't any for that price, so we are willing to put around £3500 from our savings (and gifts from parents) which is about 21k AED, just for the first years rent, and then hopefully by the first year the wife has either found a job or started doing hair extensions in Dubai. 

So would we be able to find something for around 70k AED ? and which area should I be looking at for that price range? I have looked at International City, Skycourts in Dubailand, IMPZ and also the Ewan Residence in Dubai Investment park.
Is there still really bad traffic in the mornings if we was to live in Sharjah (Al nahda) and commute to work by car? My work will be in Business Bay. 

Sorry for the long thread guys, I would appreciate if any of you could chip in your 2 cents, pence or fils lol. 

Regards,

Mus


----------



## newkidontheblock

I would not even consider moving for 12,000 AED a month, not even for a second

Thats just about 2,000 pounds a month for 2 people to live on in one of the worlds most expensive cities. it simply doesn't add up mate and you WILL struggle to get by
Ask for at least 20k total package otherwise stay where you are and get a few more years experience.


----------



## bebelastrange

Hello Everyone!
I have an interview next week with AlTayer for a high end luxury retail manager position in DM. I am in my early 30s with great experience in said field. I have some college (A.A.) and speak three languages. I am married, no kids yet. Husband has a job lined up here as well.

I am wondering what the expected package will be from Al Tayer, what should i expect as Salary per year? 

Base Salary?
Commission?
Medical?
Annual Flight?
Phone?
Transport?
Maternity Leave?


I have been lurking the board and i understand negotiation is key. I just want to be in the know so i can know what to push on. 

Thank you for helping!

B


----------



## Mustii

newkidontheblock said:


> I would not even consider moving for 12,000 AED a month, not even for a second
> 
> Thats just about 2,000 pounds a month for 2 people to live on in one of the worlds most expensive cities. it simply doesn't add up mate and you WILL struggle to get by
> Ask for at least 20k total package otherwise stay where you are and get a few more years experience.


Hello mate and thanks for your reply, 

I do realise that it isn't a very good offer. But it is a graduate scheme and it's very hard to secure one of those these days specially with a big 4 due to competition. I am not any better here in London and I guess the living standards are similar. 

I heard that it'd a take it or leave it offer and also I have a better chance of increasing my package after a year as we have reviews every October. Also there will be bonuses depending on my work and academic performance. Keep in mind I also get my professional qualifications paid for. I thought because I do not have this opportunity in the UK I take this and live non over the top life for few years until I am fully qualified and then have better options. 

I have set a side around 10k pounds for the first 2 years as emergency money. 

Is it not doable at all? Or can it be done. 

I will also have a car (paid straight out not finance). After rent I am leaving myself with around £1200 or 7200AED for utilities, phone bills, petrol and groceries. 

Also my other half will be looking for a job, even without she will be bringing around £5000 a year from whenever she goes back to London and do few of her hair extension clients. 

Thanks


----------



## newkidontheblock

Its not that its not doable but it will be very, very tough.
Housing needs to be paid upfront remember and internet, AC, Water etc is not cheap either

I am not trying to put you off but just give you my honest opinion. 
Look you are young and these chances do not come round easily (even for people with a lot of experience) so if you really want to do it then go for it but you will definitely need that 10k buffer as the first year is always the most expensive.

Can the company not place you in the UK first of all and then once you have experience, transfer out here?


----------



## JonGard

Mustii

It's a low salary but it can be done. It is possible to live cheaply here if you avoid the expat 'experience'.

Couple of things:

We live in Skycourt. It's fine, clean, maintained ok and reasonably priced. Why do you want a two-bed? You're just starting out and there's just two of you. Is it for guests? If so, you are paying DAILY so that they don't have hotel bills when they visit. That's mental.

Don't include flight allowance with your salary. You'll be wanting to use that after a year to visit home.

7000AED is more than enough to live on.

As above, do you realise the issues with renting? You may need six-months up-front.

Either way good luck. moving here was the best thing I ever did, but it was very tough at first.


----------



## Mustii

Hey guys, i really appreciate all your inputs and advice.

Firstly - the upfront issue - the company has offered me a 80% of my living allowance interest free loan which equates to around 58k AED, which i need to pay on a 12 month basis directly from my salary. they are willing to do that every year.

Also parents has promised to pay both our tickets once a year to London - so thats generous of them ;p

And to the 2 bed room dilemma - we have decided against that, and are now going for a 1 bedroom. 

Could you please tell me more about skycourts coz i did find decent places for good prices there . how long is the journey by car to business bay from that in peak hours?

many thanks guys really appreciate it.


----------



## Mustii

newkidontheblock said:


> Its not that its not doable but it will be very, very tough.
> Housing needs to be paid upfront remember and internet, AC, Water etc is not cheap either
> 
> I am not trying to put you off but just give you my honest opinion.
> Look you are young and these chances do not come round easily (even for people with a lot of experience) so if you really want to do it then go for it but you will definitely need that 10k buffer as the first year is always the most expensive.
> 
> Can the company not place you in the UK first of all and then once you have experience, transfer out here?


And I definitely get your point, didn't take your comment negative at all saw it just as an honest advice.

but as you mentioned - I do really wanna take this chance and also the training I will be getting in this firm will be a big boost to my future career.


----------



## JonGard

Good morning Mustii.

I get from Skycourts to Dubai Mall on my work bus in 20mins, leaving at 8am daily. The pools are cleaned regularly and for bits'n'bobs the Thomson market on the ground floor is ok. It's not the glamourous Dubai life but there's taxis aplenty and it's quick to get Downtown from.

This interest-free loan... What if they don't confurm your probation? You'll be out of pocket and you don't want to be in debt over here.


----------



## Mustii

JonGard said:


> Good morning Mustii.
> 
> I get from Skycourts to Dubai Mall on my work bus in 20mins, leaving at 8am daily. The pools are cleaned regularly and for bits'n'bobs the Thomson market on the ground floor is ok. It's not the glamourous Dubai life but there's taxis aplenty and it's quick to get Downtown from.
> 
> This interest-free loan... What if they don't confurm your probation? You'll be out of pocket and you don't want to be in debt over here.


Okay mate great, I will continue having a look.

I am right now just considering whether it will be worth getting somewhere in a bit outside like Skycourt, Silicon Oasis and JVC, or go for a furnished place closer to city if it works our cheaper over the year.
Do you have a 1 bed in Skycourts? if so how much do you pay if you don't mind me asking?

Also I wanted to ask in general in Dubai, what is the roughly negotiating limit in rentals? if say a property is 60k, is a 10% reduction offer of around 54k seen as absurd or okay?


----------



## JonGard

I have a one-bed in Skycourts, about 850sq ft. but my company provide it.

As I understand it, they pay about 5000/ for it unfurnished.

NB. You'll find most places are unfurnished here, but between Home Centre, IKEA and Pan-Emirates by MOE you can fill your place economically.


----------



## OhToBeA

Long time reader, first time poster.
This forum has been a great source of knowledge and I thank you all for your help.

I've been looking into a move to Dubai for a while and it looks like that it's going to become a reality very soon.

A bit about me...
I am a British expat working in Beirut. I work in advertising as a copywriter. I have over 3 years of experience in the region and have done quite well. I have won a fair amount of awards, a big plus in the advertising world, and currently hold a senior position. 

I have been in talks with one of the big international agencies in Dubai and it looks like we will be discussing offers next week. 

Based on trade magazines and surveys, I feel that I will receive an initial offer between 20,000-25,000AED. No idea if other perks or allotments will be added to that, but let's assume nothing other than a flight back to the UK, insurance and normal vacation time for now.

What I would like to know is what quality of life I can expect to have in Dubai based on an offer in this range. 

I would like to rent a one bedroom apartment (possibly furnished?) in a decent neighborhood that is easily accessible from Media City or Internet City (where I will most likely be working).

I enjoy having a night out a few times a week. Not into bottle service clubs at all, more just a lively atmosphere. I enjoy cooking, but would still like to eat out 4-5 times a month. Two things I would need for sure are high speed internet and a full Bein Sports package.

Still up in the air about buying a car. If possible, I would like to do without one. 

Based on the kind of lifestyle I have described, and assuming that I was offered 20,000AED, do you think I would be able to save a bit of money each month.

The saving bit is pretty much the deciding factor for me. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mustii

JonGard said:


> Good morning Mustii.
> 
> I get from Skycourts to Dubai Mall on my work bus in 20mins, leaving at 8am daily. The pools are cleaned regularly and for bits'n'bobs the Thomson market on the ground floor is ok. It's not the glamourous Dubai life but there's taxis aplenty and it's quick to get Downtown from.
> 
> This interest-free loan... What if they don't confurm your probation? You'll be out of pocket and you don't want to be in debt over here.




sorry forgot to reply to your loan question - I will be able to pay the loan back if say I don't pass the probation. I will definitely not be leaving myself in debt, I firstly find that morally wrong and secondly I have read about the laws for debt there


----------



## Mustii

JonGard said:


> I have a one-bed in Skycourts, about 850sq ft. but my company provide it.
> 
> As I understand it, they pay about 5000/ for it unfurnished.
> 
> NB. You'll find most places are unfurnished here, but between Home Centre, IKEA and Pan-Emirates by MOE you can fill your place economically.


Hello mate, thanks for your reply.

Do you know if Skycourts include a/c or is there seperate fees for chiller / ac ? 

also how much is this roughly per month, I know it depends but a rough figure for a 1 bedroom apartment.

I also wanted to ask, for me its okay as I will be driving to work, but for my other half for at least the first 3 months she won't, how accessible is it to do a commute into city for example Dubai mall or the closest beach I guess jumeirah Beach? is a Taxi the only option?


----------



## tazboy81

Can some evaluate the following for me;
I live in Washington DC, before Tax salary of $190k/year with all the benefits (health, 401k etc.). I have a wife (does not work), a 5 yr and a 5month old daughter. I am 32 years old, work as a Senior Manager for a Top Defense Contractor (US Federal Govt.) with over 300 people working for me. I drive a 2011 Range Rover and a 2013 M3. I have a paid off $600k house in a good suburb.. I am good and very comfortable where I am. 
However, I have been looking to explore and Dubai always attract me. I am getting the following offer from a UK company in the Aviation industry.. can someone tell me how it compares to what I make right now?

1) BASE Salary: 35k/month
2) Housing Allowance: 240k/yr
3) School fee paid upto 50k/year for each of the two kids
4) One trip back home for the family on Business Class.

Can I get a decent Villa in that much? not too far from the central Dubai area? Will the school fee allowance be enough? Can I afford a maid, two decent cars, a decent social lifestyle in that much money? 

Also, based on my experience (13+ years, with 8 years in management), can I get more?


----------



## fmh

*What to expect?*

Hi All,

I bumped into this site which looks like is pretty active. 

I am looking for some advise in terms of how much salary should I expect? I am an IT consultant working in US right now. I have worked 4 years in India and 3 years in USA. I am a functional Salesforce (CRM) consultant. I am currently earning 80K USD in Arizona (equivalent to 100K USD in San Francisco). Also I have completed my MS from US. I am married (wife not working) and planning to start family soon.

What should be my expectation in terms of salary? Also what are the different components in the compensation?

Appreciate your response.


Thanks!


----------



## Peebsuk

Hi All,

Are there any aircraft engineers based in Dubai on the forum?


----------



## bebelastrange

bebelastrange said:


> Hello Everyone!
> I have an interview next week with AlTayer for a high end luxury retail manager position in DM. I am in my early 30s with great experience in said field. I have some college (A.A.) and speak three languages. I am married, no kids yet. Husband has a job lined up here as well.
> 
> I am wondering what the expected package will be from Al Tayer, what should i expect as Salary per year?
> 
> Base Salary?
> Commission?
> Medical?
> Annual Flight?
> Phone?
> Transport?
> Maternity Leave?
> 
> 
> I have been lurking the board and i understand negotiation is key. I just want to be in the know so i can know what to push on.
> 
> Thank you for helping!
> 
> B


Anyone with insight into Al Tayer?

Also which is a better company Al Tayer vs Chalhoub Group ?


----------



## cargo100

I have an offer to work in Dubai, what do you guys think of the following package?

I am single, the job is in Dubai Marina and that's where I would like to live. I expect to use public transportation only.

Software Engineer with 4 years experience:
22.000AED/month total (base salary + housing cost)
medical insurance payed by the company
30 days vacation per year
3 free trips back to Sweden per year


----------



## OhToBeA

OhToBeA said:


> Long time reader, first time poster.
> This forum has been a great source of knowledge and I thank you all for your help.
> 
> I've been looking into a move to Dubai for a while and it looks like that it's going to become a reality very soon.
> 
> A bit about me...
> I am a British expat working in Beirut. I work in advertising as a copywriter. I have over 3 years of experience in the region and have done quite well. I have won a fair amount of awards, a big plus in the advertising world, and currently hold a senior position.
> 
> I have been in talks with one of the big international agencies in Dubai and it looks like we will be discussing offers next week.
> 
> Based on trade magazines and surveys, I feel that I will receive an initial offer between 20,000-25,000AED. No idea if other perks or allotments will be added to that, but let's assume nothing other than a flight back to the UK, insurance and normal vacation time for now.
> 
> What I would like to know is what quality of life I can expect to have in Dubai based on an offer in this range.
> 
> I would like to rent a one bedroom apartment (possibly furnished?) in a decent neighborhood that is easily accessible from Media City or Internet City (where I will most likely be working).
> 
> I enjoy having a night out a few times a week. Not into bottle service clubs at all, more just a lively atmosphere. I enjoy cooking, but would still like to eat out 4-5 times a month. Two things I would need for sure are high speed internet and a full Bein Sports package.
> 
> Still up in the air about buying a car. If possible, I would like to do without one.
> 
> Based on the kind of lifestyle I have described, and assuming that I was offered 20,000AED, do you think I would be able to save a bit of money each month.
> 
> The saving bit is pretty much the deciding factor for me.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Can anyone offer any insight? 
Cheers


----------



## drwdxb

cargo100 said:


> I have an offer to work in Dubai, what do you guys think of the following package?
> 
> I am single, the job is in Dubai Marina and that's where I would like to live. I expect to use public transportation only.
> 
> Software Engineer with 4 years experience:
> 22.000AED/month total (base salary + housing cost)
> medical insurance payed by the company
> 30 days vacation per year
> 3 free trips back to Sweden per year




This looks a little on the low side. I think a great portion of your salary will go into housing and utilities.

By the way, medical, 30 calendar days leave per year and ONE ticket home a year are standard here and should not be considered as a bargain. 3 tix home a year, however, is pretty good.

Hope that helps.


----------



## drwdxb

OhToBeA said:


> Can anyone offer any insight?
> Cheers



Same advise as I gave the person coming from Sweden. 20k a month is not really a good salary. Not sure what rents are in the area but there are websites that can give you an idea. Possible areas to live in would be Marina, Jumeirah Lake Towers (JLT), Tecom, Al Barsha. You can look at dubizzle.com under Property for Rent. I just checked, a 1 bed in Marina is around 110k a year. WIth utilities that works out around 10k a month. That is half your salary. Al Barsha is more cost effective.

Bye


----------



## cargo100

drwdxb said:


> This looks a little on the low side. I think a great portion of your salary will go into housing and utilities.


Thanks, it is as I expected. I calculated that I would need approximately 24k to have the same "quality of life" as in Sweden, but I am still strongly considering lowering my standards just to get the Dubai adventure 

What would you say about the a following budget?
Housing: 7k (rent a room in a flat in the marina, all costs included)
Retirement savings: 4k
Other savings: 5k
Food: 2k
Left for fun: 4k (clothes, activities, transport)


----------



## ITrecruiterDubai

One bedroom in Marina is not 110k.

i live in the Marina in a 1bed and I paid 95k. I have colleagues who have paid 90k.

You can also get an apartment for around 80-90k in the slightly older buildings.



drwdxb said:


> Same advise as I gave the person coming from Sweden. 20k a month is not really a good salary. Not sure what rents are in the area but there are websites that can give you an idea. Possible areas to live in would be Marina, Jumeirah Lake Towers (JLT), Tecom, Al Barsha. You can look at dubizzle.com under Property for Rent. I just checked, a 1 bed in Marina is around 110k a year. WIth utilities that works out around 10k a month. That is half your salary. Al Barsha is more cost effective.
> 
> Bye


----------



## drwdxb

ITrecruiterDubai said:


> One bedroom in Marina is not 110k.
> 
> i live in the Marina in a 1bed and I paid 95k. I have colleagues who have paid 90k.
> 
> You can also get an apartment for around 80-90k in the slightly older buildings.




I stand corrected! I did another search and indeed I found a place for 56k a year, 44sqm, and there are quite a number of flats in the 60 to 75k range available, different sizes. So you can manage on the budget you have. Your budget for food, savings and fun is also realistic.


----------



## guru75

Hi dears

Would 35k be enough to support family of 5 (3kids). accomodation budget is 125k per annum rest is basic... extra includes medical and dental insurance, 30 work day leaves, 1 ticket for self and family, gratuity as per law. 50% reimbursement of school tuition fees is also included.

would appreciate your honest feedback whether i realistically be able to manage in this amount with some saving (2-3k per month) in the end.

which area (family oriented) should i target for accomodation with this budget.

would appreciate you insight.


----------



## pamela0810

guru75 said:


> Hi dears
> 
> Would 35k be enough to support family of 5 (3kids). accommodation budget is 125k per annum rest is basic... extra includes medical and dental insurance, 30 work day leaves, 1 ticket for self and family, gratuity as per law. 50% reimbursement of school tuition fees is also included.
> 
> would appreciate your honest feedback whether i realistically be able to manage in this amount with some saving (2-3k per month) in the end.
> 
> which area (family oriented) should i target for accommodation with this budget.
> 
> would appreciate you insight.


If the 35K per month includes your housing allowance and you are only allowed to spend 125K on accommodation, then that leaves you with 25K a month for expenses.

125K will only get you a 2 bedroom apartment and nothing more. Even the smallest villas in Springs start from 135K a year.

Not sure how old your kids are and which school they go to but in spite of the 50% reimbursement, you will still need to have a lot of money in your pocket to pay school fees for 3 children.


----------



## guru75

pamela0810 said:


> If the 35K per month includes your housing allowance and you are only allowed to spend 125K on accommodation, then that leaves you with 25K a month for expenses.
> 
> 125K will only get you a 2 bedroom apartment and nothing more. Even the smallest villas in Springs start from 135K a year.
> 
> Not sure how old your kids are and which school they go to but in spite of the 50% reimbursement, you will still need to have a lot of money in your pocket to pay school fees for 3 children.


Hi

School will really depend on the area i will be living in. i was targeting mirdif for both. dubbizle shows lot of 3 beds available in 125k range, for school i kept 4k per month. is mirdif a good place to live, why are the rents so low over there?

my workplace is deira and do not want to stay far off from the place.


----------



## rsinner

guru75 said:


> School will really depend on the area i will be living in. i was targeting mirdif for both.


in Dubai you first choose the school (or rather, get a place in a school) and then decide on the area you want to live in. School places are not plentiful and you may not get the school of your choice.


----------



## Comm6

ITrecruiterDubai said:


> One bedroom in Marina is not 110k.
> 
> i live in the Marina in a 1bed and I paid 95k. I have colleagues who have paid 90k.
> 
> You can also get an apartment for around 80-90k in the slightly older buildings.


I have just renewed at 85k in Marina on the walk near spinneys. Pls dont fall for the spiel that a 1 bed in marina is over 100K


----------



## Sunder

guru75 said:


> Hi
> 
> School will really depend on the area i will be living in. i was targeting mirdif for both. dubbizle shows lot of 3 beds available in 125k range, for school i kept 4k per month. is mirdif a good place to live, why are the rents so low over there?
> 
> my workplace is deira and do not want to stay far off from the place.


Mirdif is in the flight path of DXB airport. If you want to have a peaceful sleep stay a bit far, else jet engines can cause you some trouble.


----------



## AussieExpat2

*Salary offer for legal role*

Hi,

I am new to this forum so apologies if I am not following correct etiquette.

I received a job offer and wanted to know what your take on it was. I am a lawyer with 4 years post qualification experience in Australia. 

I have been offered 36,000 Dirhams per month (total package of $432,000 Dirhams per year). The package consists of 60% as base salary ($259,200), the other 30% ($129,600) will go straight to landlord and 10% is for travel expenses. I also get a 1 way flight and the contract is for 1 year only with a promise that it will be extended. 

Is that standard salaries on offer for lawyers with my qualification? I would have expected accommodation and a return ticket to be included on top of the $423,000 dirhams.

Thanks


----------



## Sunder

AussieExpat2 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this forum so apologies if I am not following correct etiquette.
> 
> I received a job offer and wanted to know what your take on it was. I am a lawyer with 4 years post qualification experience in Australia.
> 
> I have been offered 36,000 Dirhams per month (total package of $432,000 Dirhams per year). The package consists of 60% as base salary ($259,200), the other 30% ($129,600) will go straight to landlord and 10% is for travel expenses. I also get a 1 way flight and the contract is for 1 year only with a promise that it will be extended.
> 
> Is that standard salaries on offer for lawyers with my qualification? I would have expected accommodation and a return ticket to be included on top of the $423,000 dirhams.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Aussieexpat2,

The offer seems to be good provided you tell us about your lifestyle. Drink and eat out most of the time ?? you wont be able to save much. How big is your family.. kids ?? School ?? If you are single then I would say its a good package.129600 AED is a good housing allowance, so with basic pay you would be getting AED 21600, which is great. Flight tickets to Australia are always high so ask for a return ticket. 1 yr contract also seems to be too short, generally 2 yrs is minimum period.


----------



## AussieExpat2

Thanks for your reply Sunder. I am single and usually only eat out on weekends.


----------



## Cassandra13

Hi

My husband has a job offer in the Sports City. The package is 20,000 per month, medical, accommodation paid for 1 month, and flights to home once a year.

Having read up a little on the cost of living, rent, school fees (1 primary school age) etc I'm guessing that this isn't enough and that's without me factoring in transport, be it public or leasing our own car. It's not a lot more than our current income to be honest, although there is a chance of me getting a job there too.

Any advice welcome. Many thanks.


----------



## sick8

Hi,

I have 2 years of experience in Oil and gas industry as naval architect. I have got a job offer in dubai. The package is 17000 per month. Is it reasonable or should i negotiate for more?

Many thanks.


----------



## NjxNA

Cassandra13 said:


> Hi
> 
> Having read up a little on the cost of living, rent, school fees (1 primary school age) etc I'm guessing that this isn't enough and that's without me factoring in transport, be it public or leasing our own car. *It's not a lot more than our current income to be honest, although there is a chance of me getting a job there too*.


Unless they cover, even partially, the school expenses I would stay far from it. Additionally, you haven't mentioned the job he was offered and his experience; in any case, he can always ask for more and see how it goes.



sick8 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have 2 years of experience in Oil and gas industry as naval architect. I have got a job offer in dubai. The package is 17000 per month. Is it reasonable or should i negotiate for more?
> 
> Many thanks.


As above, always negotiate for more at the first offer you're presented, make a quick research online for salaries or similar positions and go back to them asking for more.
Worst they can do is them saying no but nothing to lose from your side.


----------



## sick8

Thanks NjxNA,

I had done a little research and the salary is on par with the industry standards. But considering the skills which I posses, I was expecting something around 20K. I had asked them to reconsider the offer but due to holidays they didn't replied back. 

Should I make the move for 17K or stick to 20K demand?


----------



## NemeV

bebelastrange said:


> Anyone with insight into Al Tayer?
> 
> Also which is a better company Al Tayer vs Chalhoub Group ?


Hi Bebel, 

Did you get any advise on your query?

Neme


----------



## absolutelysweet

*Job Offer from Marketing Agency*

Hi all,

I live in a second-tier city in the States and recently received a job offer from a Marketing Agency based in Business Bay. I have just over three years of Marketing experience and would be running their programs, campaigns and content.

Is the following offer enough for me to live comfortably/rent my own flat and make sense with Dubai's salary ranges? Appreciate your help and advice!


Basic: 8000 AED/month
Housing allowance: 5000 AED/month
Telephone allowance: 500 AED/month
Travel: 4500 AED/month

The offer also includes one economy flight home after my first year of service, a basic level of health insurance and 25 paid vacation days (plus public holidays).


----------



## bebelastrange

NemeV said:


> Hi Bebel,
> 
> Did you get any advise on your query?
> 
> Neme


Hi Neme, No i didn't. I am going for Chalhoub blindly but considering they both are equally the top two from a distance i hope a lll goes well.

B


----------



## socksie88

absolutelysweet said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I live in a second-tier city in the States and recently received a job offer from a Marketing Agency based in Business Bay. I have just over three years of Marketing experience and would be running their programs, campaigns and content.
> 
> Is the following offer enough for me to live comfortably/rent my own flat and make sense with Dubai's salary ranges? Appreciate your help and advice!
> 
> 
> Basic: 8000 AED/month
> Housing allowance: 5000 AED/month
> Telephone allowance: 500 AED/month
> Travel: 4500 AED/month
> 
> The offer also includes one economy flight home after my first year of service, a basic level of health insurance and 25 paid vacation days (plus public holidays).


I haven't moved yet, but I can't imagine this being sufficient. 

A private room in a shared apartment with utils included will be 5000-ish a month by itself. 

Check Dubizzle for some ideas about how much things cost. Here is the rental section: http://uae.dubizzle.com/property-for-rent/home/


----------



## swiz

*What's you opinion?*

Hi all,

I have been reading this forum for several days now and would like to thank you all for your contribution. You all helped me to better understand what life like in Dubai is. However, Iwould like to have your opinion.

I am 26, single (no children), from Switzerland and work in the private banking industry (4 years of experience, holding a bachelor degree in economics). I just received an offer from my employer to move to Dubai as a junior private banker. 

The offer is AED 310k per year (all included, I don't have the breakdown yet) plus discretionary bonus (no commission) and corresponds to my current salary in Switzerland.

In Switzerland, this allows me to live correctly but nothing extravagant. I rent a one bedroom appt, no car (don't need one), and enjoy the nightlife and going out on weekends with friends.

After checking on Dubbizle, I found out that a one bedroom appt in DIFC (where I would work) is around AED 130k. I also would like to have a car, so I count AED 36k/year. I count AED 36k/year for food and utility as well as insurance. I also count AED 50/year for savings (plus the eventual discretionary bonus). This leaves me with AED 58k/year (4.8k/months) for fun, going out, party, etc... every weekends as well as vacation (would like to go to Asia during two weeks each year and back home one week per year).

I feel like with this offer I would be less comfortable in my social life than I am now as life in Dubai seems to be very expensive (even more than in Switzerland…)

Do you think this is realistic? Do you think I should consider asking for more based on the industry standards and my experience? 

Thanks in advance for your opinion and for your help.

Cheers

S.


----------



## Sunder

swiz said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been reading this forum for several days now and would like to thank you all for your contribution. You all helped me to better understand what life like in Dubai is. However, Iwould like to have your opinion.
> 
> I am 26, single (no children), from Switzerland and work in the private banking industry (4 years of experience, holding a bachelor degree in economics). I just received an offer from my employer to move to Dubai as a junior private banker.
> 
> The offer is AED 310k per year (all included, I don't have the breakdown yet) plus discretionary bonus (no commission) and corresponds to my current salary in Switzerland.
> 
> In Switzerland, this allows me to live correctly but nothing extravagant. I rent a one bedroom appt, no car (don't need one), and enjoy the nightlife and going out on weekends with friends.
> 
> After checking on Dubbizle, I found out that a one bedroom appt in DIFC (where I would work) is around AED 130k. I also would like to have a car, so I count AED 36k/year. I count AED 36k/year for food and utility as well as insurance. I also count AED 50/year for savings (plus the eventual discretionary bonus). This leaves me with AED 58k/year (4.8k/months) for fun, going out, party, etc... every weekends as well as vacation (would like to go to Asia during two weeks each year and back home one week per year).
> 
> I feel like with this offer I would be less comfortable in my social life than I am now as life in Dubai seems to be very expensive (even more than in Switzerland…)
> 
> Do you think this is realistic? Do you think I should consider asking for more based on the industry standards and my experience?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your opinion and for your help.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> S.


Hello Swiz,
Your offer is quite good,, but you should think of increasing the same as per Dubai standards ( wherein you are partying every weekend). The rent which you got seems to very very high for 1bedroom, and you also going to have a car so you can live in a place from where you can commute and its cheaper say 70-80K/yr. Rest all which you have added is quite good. Partying in Dubai can be quite expensive, so better be prepared for that.


----------



## bibliophile83

Hey , what is e-visa ? 

Is it something after the security clearance ? 

How much time is required to process e-visa ? 

Regards


----------



## dagenheis

*Managerial grade salary, benefits*

Hi,
I found an old post from 2010 outlining basic salary for different grades at EK.

Could someone share the latest information for the managerial graders? I believe manegerial grade starts from 9 onwards. What's the base salary plus benefits, including school fees. 

We are lookinto this for a family move so any insight is much appreciated


----------



## swiz

Sunder said:


> Hello Swiz,
> Your offer is quite good,, but you should think of increasing the same as per Dubai standards ( wherein you are partying every weekend). The rent which you got seems to very very high for 1bedroom, and you also going to have a car so you can live in a place from where you can commute and its cheaper say 70-80K/yr. Rest all which you have added is quite good. Partying in Dubai can be quite expensive, so better be prepared for that.


Hi, 

Thanks a lot for you answer!

From what I've seen on dubizzle 130k seems coherent for a one bedroom in DIFC (I'd like a balcony so maybe that's why the rent is so high). What neighbourhood would you (or somebody else in here) advise knowing that I would like to be able to drive to the office in DIFC within approx. 20minutes max (with traffic) and live in a relatively recent building?

Thanks again for your help.

Cheers

S.


----------



## looper

swiz said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks a lot for you answer!
> 
> From what I've seen on dubizzle 130k seems coherent for a one bedroom in DIFC (I'd like a balcony so maybe that's why the rent is so high). What neighbourhood would you (or somebody else in here) advise knowing that I would like to be able to drive to the office in DIFC within approx. 20minutes max (with traffic) and live in a relatively recent building?
> 
> Thanks again for your help.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> S.


Hi Swiz,

your price is good for a nice 1 bedroom apartment...70-80 would not suit your known standard!


----------



## Sunder

swiz said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks a lot for you answer!
> 
> From what I've seen on dubizzle 130k seems coherent for a one bedroom in DIFC (I'd like a balcony so maybe that's why the rent is so high). What neighbourhood would you (or somebody else in here) advise knowing that I would like to be able to drive to the office in DIFC within approx. 20minutes max (with traffic) and live in a relatively recent building?
> 
> Thanks again for your help.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> S.


You can check our areas like Business Bay, JLT & Greens, you can get decent furnished 1 bedroom with balcony in range of 90-100K a year.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## lovely_carrot

*Executive Secretary*

I am currently working as an Executive Secretary here in the Phils, I report to the Vice President of a hotel and casino establishment.

I have 12 years working experience, 6 years is served as an Administrative Officer, 2 years as an Executive Secretary.

What do you think would be my ideal salary package?

Thanks!


----------



## shah12

Hi 

Since most people participating in this thread are already working in UAE, I wanted your kind guidance to a fellow aspiring worker.

I am expecting to receive a job offer soon. Whilst interviewing I did not declare one of my previous employers. The employment was only a few months and I didn’t leave on good terms with that employer. 

I wanted to know *what information on past employers does the UAE government request as part of the work visa/residency visa process*. The reason I ask is that I have also applied for Australian immigration and was afraid that the Australian immigration department in its background check on me would compare employers with the UAE government. I am afraid since I have declared all my employers (including this one) on my Australian immigration application. So when they see the difference, they might use this as grounds for rejecting my application.

Thank you dear friends very much


----------



## Standanista

shah12 said:


> Hi
> 
> Since most people participating in this thread are already working in UAE, I wanted your kind guidance to a fellow aspiring worker.
> 
> I am expecting to receive a job offer soon. Whilst interviewing I did not declare one of my previous employers. The employment was only a few months and I didn’t leave on good terms with that employer.
> 
> I wanted to know *what information on past employers does the UAE government request as part of the work visa/residency visa process*. The reason I ask is that I have also applied for Australian immigration and was afraid that the Australian immigration department in its background check on me would compare employers with the UAE government. I am afraid since I have declared all my employers (including this one) on my Australian immigration application. So when they see the difference, they might use this as grounds for rejecting my application.
> 
> Thank you dear friends very much


Hi shah12. No worries, you'll be fine, there's no cross check.

I went through the UAE process a few months ago. My employer here in the UAE only wanted references from previous employers listed in the job application that I submitted to them. All other jobs I'd done in the past - casual work, student jobs etc, not included in the job application because they were not relevant - were of no interest to my new employer here in the UAE.

There are different types of work visa but in general, your new employer would normally act as your sponsor and deal with the UAE government on your behalf - you shouldn't need to deal with them directly. This is particularly helpful if you don't speak and write Arabic. Once you're in receipt of a formal job offer and start date, there's a temporary work visa that you collect at the airport on arrival, then a three year residency visa that is arranged by your employer once you're in the country.


----------



## swiz

Sunder said:


> You can check our areas like Business Bay, JLT & Greens, you can get decent furnished 1 bedroom with balcony in range of 90-100K a year.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sunder.


Hi,

Thank you both for your answer.

I will look for less expensive areas as I sure want a nice appartment but also something at the right pirce.

I am negotiating an increase of the total package. I am pointing at the fact that it will be a more senior role than what I'm currently doing. Do you have any other arguments I could use to justify a better package?

Thanks a lot again for your great help!

Cheers

S.

P.s.: It would be great to meet with some of you for a few drinks or a coffee if I take the offer and move to Dubai.


----------



## Domini

swiz said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been reading this forum for several days now and would like to thank you all for your contribution. You all helped me to better understand what life like in Dubai is. However, Iwould like to have your opinion.
> 
> I am 26, single (no children), from Switzerland and work in the private banking industry (4 years of experience, holding a bachelor degree in economics). I just received an offer from my employer to move to Dubai as a junior private banker.
> 
> The offer is AED 310k per year (all included, I don't have the breakdown yet) plus discretionary bonus (no commission) and corresponds to my current salary in Switzerland.
> 
> In Switzerland, this allows me to live correctly but nothing extravagant. I rent a one bedroom appt, no car (don't need one), and enjoy the nightlife and going out on weekends with friends.
> 
> After checking on Dubbizle, I found out that a one bedroom appt in DIFC (where I would work) is around AED 130k. I also would like to have a car, so I count AED 36k/year. I count AED 36k/year for food and utility as well as insurance. I also count AED 50/year for savings (plus the eventual discretionary bonus). This leaves me with AED 58k/year (4.8k/months) for fun, going out, party, etc... every weekends as well as vacation (would like to go to Asia during two weeks each year and back home one week per year).
> 
> I feel like with this offer I would be less comfortable in my social life than I am now as life in Dubai seems to be very expensive (even more than in Switzerland…)
> 
> Do you think this is realistic? Do you think I should consider asking for more based on the industry standards and my experience?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your opinion and for your help.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> S.


Have you consider any recurring cost back home ? For example your current car payment or mortgage or anything else back home in Switzerland? 

You don't want keep paying something back home while in Dubai. That's double cost commitment. You lose in the long run.


----------



## swiz

Domini said:


> Have you consider any recurring cost back home ? For example your current car payment or mortgage or anything else back home in Switzerland?
> 
> You don't want keep paying something back home while in Dubai. That's double cost commitment. You lose in the long run.


Hi Domini,

Thanks for your reply.

As I am renting and don't have a car or any debt this should be fine. I don't have any commitments here so the move should be smooth.

Have a great day.

Cheers.

S.


----------



## Sunder

swiz said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you both for your answer.
> 
> I will look for less expensive areas as I sure want a nice appartment but also something at the right pirce.
> 
> I am negotiating an increase of the total package. I am pointing at the fact that it will be a more senior role than what I'm currently doing. Do you have any other arguments I could use to justify a better package?
> 
> Thanks a lot again for your great help!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> S.
> 
> P.s.: It would be great to meet with some of you for a few drinks or a coffee if I take the offer and move to Dubai.


Hi Swiz,

In addition to the increase you can ask for the following:

1) Relocation assistance - either by one time payment of 12-20K AED in Dubai or Actual charges for a container full of household items
2) medical Insurance - A must ( Apologize if this is already taken care of, had no time to review your original offer)
3) Car driving test fees - If you dont have a license
4) Brokerage and Security Deposit from Employer
5) Full company paid accomodation for at least 30 days after your arrival in Dubai - very important.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## DubaiExpat66

I have moved to Dubai with my wife and we have both secured employment with different companies, although it has taken me longer to get my job.

My wife's package includes housing, medical, and flights for both of us. Along with a salary.
My package includes a housing allowance, medical, flights for myself, along with a salary.

Up until I got my job I have been sponsored by my wife's employer.

Now that I have secured work, what happens in relation to having 2 packages? Am I not entitled to my housing allowance because we have an apartment from my wife's package? Do we need to inform my wife's employer I no longer need medical care and annual flights? etc.etc.

Thanks


----------



## NjxNA

DubaiExpat66 said:


> I have moved to Dubai with my wife and we have both secured employment with different companies, although it has taken me longer to get my job.
> 
> My wife's package includes housing, medical, and flights for both of us. Along with a salary.
> My package includes a housing allowance, medical, flights for myself, along with a salary.
> 
> Up until I got my job I have been sponsored by my wife's employer.
> 
> Now that I have secured work, what happens in relation to having 2 packages? Am I not entitled to my housing allowance because we have an apartment from my wife's package? Do we need to inform my wife's employer I no longer need medical care and annual flights? etc.etc.
> 
> Thanks


You simply need to check with your company which is the policy about double provisions.
My company, for example, doesn't allow double provisions on free annual flights only, but I read of companies applying the same to other allowances as well.


----------



## newkidontheblock

ignorance is bliss in this situation IMO
say nothing and get your allowances! why give them an opportunity to take anything off you


----------



## ccris

Hi all!
I'm new comer on this forum, and I'm searching for your opinion on the below offer:
610k AED all inclusive
health insurance entire family
2 flights home / year
Don't know about bonus or salary increase - I have to ask

Location: Abu Dhabi 
Family (is not in the package - I'll bring it with me  ) me, wife (not working), 4 years boy, and 7 months baby girl
Office location: Dusit Thani Business Tower, 4th Street, Abu Dhabi

What are your thoughts about the offer itself? 
Will allow me to have a normal living style, with home cooking and maybe once-twice/month eating out? Could I afford a medium good school for my son?
I don't need to rent a villa, a flat could also be good....
What will be the best living area nearby the office for a family with kids?

Thank you for your answers!


----------



## Sunder

ccris said:


> Hi all!
> I'm new comer on this forum, and I'm searching for your opinion on the below offer:
> 610k AED all inclusive
> health insurance entire family
> 2 flights home / year
> Don't know about bonus or salary increase - I have to ask
> 
> Location: Abu Dhabi
> Family (is not in the package - I'll bring it with me  ) me, wife (not working), 4 years boy, and 7 months baby girl
> Office location: Dusit Thani Business Tower, 4th Street, Abu Dhabi
> 
> What are your thoughts about the offer itself?
> Will allow me to have a normal living style, with home cooking and maybe once-twice/month eating out? Could I afford a medium good school for my son?
> I don't need to rent a villa, a flat could also be good....
> What will be the best living area nearby the office for a family with kids?
> 
> Thank you for your answers!


Hello Ccris,

Please provide a break up of your offer then only we can help you on the same. Is 610K/year inclusive of HRA, Children schooling fees and 2 flights back home ?? Are you getting any relocation allowance ? Who is going to pay for your family tickets and Visa charges ? Please specify !!! 

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## ccris

Sunder said:


> Hello Ccris,
> 
> Please provide a break up of your offer then only we can help you on the same. Is 610K/year inclusive of HRA, Children schooling fees and 2 flights back home ?? Are you getting any relocation allowance ? Who is going to pay for your family tickets and Visa charges ? Please specify !!!
> 
> Thanks,
> Sunder.


Hi Sunder,

Is like that:
- base salary 35000-40000 AED / month
- education allowance around 38000 AED/ year / child
- housing allowance around 150000 AED / year
- transportation allowance the amount is still to be decided
- health insurance for the entire family 
- visa for the entire family
- flights home 2/year
Visa cost is payed by the company as well as 2 flights home/ year
For the relocation allowance I'm still negotiating. I requested around 45k AED. In the same time I'm discussing accommodation payed by the company for the first month.

This is more or less all I have!
Regards!


----------



## ccris

The base salary is 35k-40k because of the travel allowance. I'm asking for 5k travel allowance.


----------



## Sunder

ccris said:


> Hi Sunder,
> 
> Is like that:
> - base salary 35000-40000 AED / month
> - education allowance around 38000 AED/ year / child
> - housing allowance around 150000 AED / year
> - transportation allowance the amount is still to be decided
> - health insurance for the entire family
> - visa for the entire family
> - flights home 2/year
> Visa cost is payed by the company as well as 2 flights home/ year
> For the relocation allowance I'm still negotiating. I requested around 45k AED. In the same time I'm discussing accommodation payed by the company for the first month.
> 
> This is more or less all I have!
> Regards!


Hello Ccris,

Thank you for the break up. The salary package looks good but the Education Allowance is bit on lower side. You can have a look in the previous pages in the forum about the schools and its fees. For HRA please ask your employer if they are directly going to pay the landlord or would be providing the money to you and you have to manage by yourself. The latter is good as you can save some money. I think with the type of lifestyle you have you are having an excellent offer and you should go ahead with it. Please wait for other members to have a say on the same.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## ccris

Hi Sunder,

Thanks for your helping opinion.
Regards!


----------



## shah12

Standanista said:


> Hi shah12. No worries, you'll be fine, there's no cross check.
> 
> I went through the UAE process a few months ago. My employer here in the UAE only wanted references from previous employers listed in the job application that I submitted to them. All other jobs I'd done in the past - casual work, student jobs etc, not included in the job application because they were not relevant - were of no interest to my new employer here in the UAE.
> 
> There are different types of work visa but in general, your new employer would normally act as your sponsor and deal with the UAE government on your behalf - you shouldn't need to deal with them directly. This is particularly helpful if you don't speak and write Arabic. Once you're in receipt of a formal job offer and start date, there's a temporary work visa that you collect at the airport on arrival, then a three year residency visa that is arranged by your employer once you're in the country.



Hi, extremely grateful that you took out the time to reply . Just wanted to clarify: I am worried about the cross-checks the Australia immigration department would run. Are you saying that the previous work history record for the UAE government does not have to be complete? Do they even require it at all in the visa process. I did not see a work history section on the visa application form available on many websites.

Thanks anyway


----------



## Standanista

Correct. It's the employer that is driving the process and they will arrange your work visa with the UAE government purely on the basis of the work history - with supporting references - which you've declared in your job application. Any other jobs you've done in the past are not relevant.


----------



## Arshavin

*Urgent help needed*

Hi all, Im Safety Officer with 8yrs of experience in Oil/Gas. Ive been offered a similar post in Jebel Ali with an Oil Terminal. Pls advise if my package is worth taking up here. I have NEBOSH and am almost completing my degree if it helps.
Family guy with wife and 2 kids (12 & 4).

Package offered monthly with family status :

Basic : 12700 aed
Outdoor: 1500 aed
Special skills 1700 aed
Car 900 aed
Utility: 300 aed
Housing 5800 aed
Petrol 450 aed
Total : 22700 aed monthly
yearly bonus
work: 7am-5pm

Besides the usual insurance and flights 1 x a year. 30 days of leave. Education allowance of 9600 aed per child per annum.

My basic is lower than what im getting back home but the overall package is doubled. My wife earns about 10.6k aed monthly back here and if we were to move, it depends if she gets relocated or quit and be a home maker. i have a 6 mth bonus on the average also back home on a 40hr work week.

factoring this into account, im undecided and have doubts looking at the sch fees and housing. I live in a 3 bed decent sized aprtment and would not mind downsizing to a 2 bedder in Dubai. Kids would have to most prolly go to a British Curriculum Intl school and i see the fees as a whole lot more. Share ur tots and thanks in advance!


----------



## NjxNA

Arshavin said:


> Hi all, Im Safety Officer with 8yrs of experience in Oil/Gas. Ive been offered a similar post in Jebel Ali with an Oil Terminal. Pls advise if my package is worth taking up here. I have NEBOSH and am almost completing my degree if it helps.
> Family guy with wife and 2 kids (12 & 4).
> 
> Package offered monthly with family status :
> 
> Basic : 12700 aed
> Outdoor: 1500 aed
> Special skills 1700 aed
> Car 900 aed
> Utility: 300 aed
> Housing 5800 aed - *This won't even get you a decent 1 bed in many areas, let alone a 2 bed.*
> Petrol 450 aed
> Total : 22700 aed monthly
> yearly bonus
> work: 7am-5pm
> 
> Besides the usual insurance and flights 1 x a year. 30 days of leave. Education allowance of 9600 aed per child per annum. - *and this doesn't even cover the school bus cost for most of the International schools.*
> 
> My basic is lower than what im getting back home but the overall package is doubled. My wife earns about 10.6k aed monthly back here and if we were to move, it depends if she gets relocated or quit and be a home maker. i have a 6 mth bonus on the average also back home on a 40hr work week.
> 
> factoring this into account, im undecided and have doubts looking at the sch fees and housing. I live in a 3 bed decent sized aprtment and would not mind downsizing to a 2 bedder in Dubai. Kids would have to most prolly go to a British Curriculum Intl school and i see the fees as a whole lot more. Share ur tots and thanks in advance!


I would honestly decline such an offer... alone maybe, with a family and kids, no way.


----------



## Standanista

NjxNA said:


> I would honestly decline such an offer... alone maybe, with a family and kids, no way.


Hi Arshavin. Agreed with NjxNA: that is not enough for someone with your experience & qualifications. (I work over here in safety myself, albeit in rail rather than oil & gas.)

It might be okay for a single bloke to come over on for a year, to get some initial Middle East experience before moving on to bigger and better things, but not longer term or with a family to support.


----------



## Arshavin

Thanks guys. That justifies my decision. Will nego and see. Any expected figures i should ask?


----------



## brit_expat

Hello

I hope someone can help. I have just been offered a job at DHCC. 
Basic : 11745 aed
Transport 500 aed
Housing 4111 aed
Food 350 aed
special allowance 2239
Total 18945 aed PM

I am going to move with my husband and 2 kids(1 yr old and 3 yr old). I will need to apply visa for them once I am here. My husband will look for a job once he is here meanwhile looking after kids.

I am going to look for apartments in Al-Nahda(as apartments are cheaper). Can someone tell me how long it is going to take from Al-Nahda to DHCC daily peak time. I know on google it says 17 mins.

So shall I go ahead? any other useful information will help.


----------



## crt454

brit_expat said:


> Hello
> 
> I hope someone can help. I have just been offered a job at DHCC.
> Basic : 11745 aed
> Transport 500 aed
> Housing 4111 aed
> Food 350 aed
> special allowance 2239
> Total 18945 aed PM
> 
> I am going to move with my husband and 2 kids(1 yr old and 3 yr old). I will need to apply visa for them once I am here. My husband will look for a job once he is here meanwhile looking after kids.
> 
> I am going to look for apartments in Al-Nahda(as apartments are cheaper). Can someone tell me how long it is going to take from Al-Nahda to DHCC daily peak time. I know on google it says 17 mins.
> 
> So shall I go ahead? any other useful information will help.


Nahda area is fine if you like big cock roaches in your microwave and bed sheets.


----------



## brit_expat

I would be grateful if you recommend good cheap area then. What about Skycourts tower?

I am willing to travel.

Thanks


----------



## TallyHo

If your husband doesn't find a job you will really struggle on the salary offer. What will you do for schooling? School fees are very expensive. 

Al Nahda to DHCC is probably closer to an hour if not more during rush hour. Traffic is insane. Al Nahda doesn't look far on the map but it's on the main Sharjah to Dubai route and it's jam packed. Really, it's awful. It'll take you close to 15 minutes just to get out of Al Nahda onto Sheikh Zayed/E11 motorway, half an hour on the motorway if you're lucky, then another 15 minutes to get off the motorway into DHCC. 

In your budget you probably need to consider International City or possibly Silicon Oasis. I'd be looking at 1-bedrooms. If you're willing to live in Sharjah (1.5 hour commute, minimum) you can stretch to a two bedroom. 

DHCC is by the metro, but the problem is finding an affordable apartment by a metro stop. Al Qusais may be feasible and it's relatively inexpensive. I'm not sure what your origins are but if you're "white" British be aware that Al Nahda and Al Qusais are dominated by South Asians with preciously few "white" expats living there.

And it's a crap package structure. A food allowance? Never saw that one before. The reason you have so many allowances is that it reduces your basic to only half your overall package offer and your end of service gratuity is based only on the basic, not the entire package. They're using creative accounting here! 

Are they offering health care for the entire family? Do you get annual flights for the entire family? 

How desperate are you for this job?



brit_expat said:


> Hello
> 
> I hope someone can help. I have just been offered a job at DHCC.
> Basic : 11745 aed
> Transport 500 aed
> Housing 4111 aed
> Food 350 aed
> special allowance 2239
> Total 18945 aed PM
> 
> I am going to move with my husband and 2 kids(1 yr old and 3 yr old). I will need to apply visa for them once I am here. My husband will look for a job once he is here meanwhile looking after kids.
> 
> I am going to look for apartments in Al-Nahda(as apartments are cheaper). Can someone tell me how long it is going to take from Al-Nahda to DHCC daily peak time. I know on google it says 17 mins.
> 
> So shall I go ahead? any other useful information will help.


----------



## Arshavin

How much is a normal family car sedan on the average rent?


----------



## brit_expat

TallyHo said:


> If your husband doesn't find a job you will really struggle on the salary offer. What will you do for schooling? School fees are very expensive.
> 
> Al Nahda to DHCC is probably closer to an hour if not more during rush hour. Traffic is insane. Al Nahda doesn't look far on the map but it's on the main Sharjah to Dubai route and it's jam packed. Really, it's awful. It'll take you close to 15 minutes just to get out of Al Nahda onto Sheikh Zayed/E11 motorway, half an hour on the motorway if you're lucky, then another 15 minutes to get off the motorway into DHCC.
> 
> In your budget you probably need to consider International City or possibly Silicon Oasis. I'd be looking at 1-bedrooms. If you're willing to live in Sharjah (1.5 hour commute, minimum) you can stretch to a two bedroom.
> 
> DHCC is by the metro, but the problem is finding an affordable apartment by a metro stop. Al Qusais may be feasible and it's relatively inexpensive. I'm not sure what your origins are but if you're "white" British be aware that Al Nahda and Al Qusais are dominated by South Asians with preciously few "white" expats living there.
> 
> And it's a crap package structure. A food allowance? Never saw that one before. The reason you have so many allowances is that it reduces your basic to only half your overall package offer and your end of service gratuity is based only on the basic, not the entire package. They're using creative accounting here!
> 
> Are they offering health care for the entire family? Do you get annual flights for the entire family?
> 
> How desperate are you for this job?



Thank you very much. That is exactly the information I wanted. We have been trying for long time to emigrate to Dubai, both me and my husband. Finally I get an offer for a job. So we want to go but can't find any cheap apartments within our range.

Health care has only been offered for me. Get 1 annual flight just for me. So basically this package includes no benefit for entire family. Like I said before, once my husband gets here and finds a job things will get better/easier. Thats when we consider school fees etc He has got a degree, 5 years experience in IT side but will take anything to keep us going.

Al-Nahda - I have been put off by traffic and other aspects. So my research has moved to Deira, Dubai land, skycourts. So any further information for these 3 areas will be great and well appreciated. If anyone can recommend some other cheap areas for a family, that will be great. As long as I can get to DHCC in under an hour via metro or car.

Thanks!


----------



## BedouGirl

A couple of things - Sky Court is near Outlet Mall. If you don't drive, it will be a nightmare. Secondly, and - perhaps - more importantly, we do not emigrate to Dubai. You are only here as long as you have a visa provided by a sponsor. Once that goes, if you can't get another job, so do you. Even foreigners who buy property here do not have the right to emigrate or live here long term.


----------



## TallyHo

The other important thing to be aware of is that rent is usually payable between 1-4 cheques up front for the year. If you can pay the entire year's rent up front you are in a stronger bargaining position. But it's still possible to find a landlord who will accept 4 cheques. So you need to be prepared to pay three month's rent up front, along with a 5% deposit and another 5% to the agent for his commission. Yes, the tenant pays the commission, not the landlord.

Then there's 2,000 AED for the dewa deposit. And you have to furnish the place. It really does add up.

If you're only making just barely 19,000 a month, you really do need to look at the cheapest possible places for housing. You don't know how long it will take for your husband to find a job given that the IT field is dominated by South Asian expats who make diddly squat. 

You should not spend more than 60,000 on your rent (keep in mind you'll have to pay dewa and internet on top). Finding a 2 bedroom for 60,000 or less will be challenging and it does look like your best options are International City and Al Nahda, with a few options in Deira. Deira will hopefully be near a metro stop, which will improve your transportation options, otherwise you're looking at hiring a car. 

For housing prices, look at dubizzle.com. 



brit_expat said:


> Thank you very much. That is exactly the information I wanted. We have been trying for long time to emigrate to Dubai, both me and my husband. Finally I get an offer for a job. So we want to go but can't find any cheap apartments within our range.
> 
> Health care has only been offered for me. Get 1 annual flight just for me. So basically this package includes no benefit for entire family. Like I said before, once my husband gets here and finds a job things will get better/easier. Thats when we consider school fees etc He has got a degree, 5 years experience in IT side but will take anything to keep us going.
> 
> Al-Nahda - I have been put off by traffic and other aspects. So my research has moved to Deira, Dubai land, skycourts. So any further information for these 3 areas will be great and well appreciated. If anyone can recommend some other cheap areas for a family, that will be great. As long as I can get to DHCC in under an hour via metro or car.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Arshavin

NjxNA said:


> I would honestly decline such an offer... alone maybe, with a family and kids, no way.


Yeah I guess so...What would be a gd figure to negotiate with? 

I saw some 2 beds in Intl City area and Badrah...Driving wise to Jebel Ali would it be a traffic nightmare but coming from Singapore with heavy traffic daily I think that wouldn't be so much an issue for me. I start work at 7am so looking at areas within a 30min commute.

Any rough estimates on School bus fees?


----------



## Arshavin

Standanista said:


> Hi Arshavin. Agreed with NjxNA: that is not enough for someone with your experience & qualifications. (I work over here in safety myself, albeit in rail rather than oil & gas.)
> 
> It might be okay for a single bloke to come over on for a year, to get some initial Middle East experience before moving on to bigger and better things, but not longer term or with a family to support.


Whats it like if we come over for like 2 years and I wanna change companies...would it be a hassle or do I have to go back and reapply visas again?


----------



## Standanista

Yes it's hassle but can be done, all down to whether you're moving to a better paid job and which company has the most wasta. Otherwise you could be looking at an immigration ban if you give up your job before the contract's up. Those who've been here longer than me will be able to advise you better. Just in terms of level of role you're looking for/salary you could expect, is it the NEBOSH Diploma you've got or the Certificate?


----------



## Rickrolld

*UAE Offer - need info ASAP*

Hello,
First time on here

My family consists of myself, wife and 2 school age children (3,7)
We currently live comfortably at a upper/middle class level in Canada, with a after tax income of about 380,000 UAD
No schooling costs for children.

We were offered a position for about 360,000. Housing provided.
School costs not covered - we are estimating about 90,000 UAD for these.

We we be able to live comfortable, in a life style that we are used to for this salary?

We understand the tax implication and etc.

Just want a general idea, we are going from a double income to a single income.

We think it would be a great life experience but do not want to sacrifice our current and future living level for it.

Thanks


----------



## TallyHo

So it's 30,000 a month plus a company provided housing. What is this housing? Is it a villa in a decent area or a cramped 2-bedroom flat in a marginal area? Does the housing include utilities and internet services covered by the company? Are flights and healthcare included for the whole family or only you?

Yes, you can survive on the offer. School fees will set you back quite a bit. The good North American curriculum schools like ASD or DAA (lots of Canadians) will probably cost you closer to 150,000 for two children. I don't know if you'd be content with the cheaper schools. 

I doubt you'd be better off at the end of the day. Remember that your taxes include contribution to government pensions and covers your children's education, whereas in the UAE you have to pay for those. 

The equation does change if your wife gets a job. Even if she only makes 20,000 a month, it will make a big difference in what you can save and puts you in a better position than you were in Canada. 



Rickrolld said:


> Hello,
> First time on here
> 
> My family consists of myself, wife and 2 school age children (3,7)
> We currently live comfortably at a upper/middle class level in Canada, with a after tax income of about 380,000 UAD
> No schooling costs for children.
> 
> We were offered a position for about 360,000. Housing provided.
> School costs not covered - we are estimating about 90,000 UAD for these.
> 
> We we be able to live comfortable, in a life style that we are used to for this salary?
> 
> We understand the tax implication and etc.
> 
> Just want a general idea, we are going from a double income to a single income.
> 
> We think it would be a great life experience but do not want to sacrifice our current and future living level for it.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## sandradune

hello, my offer is for dubamall shop manager at a high end shop. I am already here and my husband is a struggling entrepreneur, making very little. we are staying in a friends apartment until we get on our feet. no kids. i have 5 yrs in this particular brand as manager and over 15 in luxury retail. 
basic - 7700 per m
housing - 3550 
transport - 1150
air tick - 554 
package total 12954
imo this package is downright horrid. i know negotiation is key and i already told the head hr this was unacceptable and i was expecting 13-15 as basic base (not grand total). 
any tips in general on where i should bump up the pay? any insight would help me out greatly.

cheers
sandra


----------



## brit_expat

TallyHo said:


> The other important thing to be aware of is that rent is usually payable between 1-4 cheques up front for the year. If you can pay the entire year's rent up front you are in a stronger bargaining position. But it's still possible to find a landlord who will accept 4 cheques. So you need to be prepared to pay three month's rent up front, along with a 5% deposit and another 5% to the agent for his commission. Yes, the tenant pays the commission, not the landlord.
> 
> Then there's 2,000 AED for the dewa deposit. And you have to furnish the place. It really does add up.
> 
> If you're only making just barely 19,000 a month, you really do need to look at the cheapest possible places for housing. You don't know how long it will take for your husband to find a job given that the IT field is dominated by South Asian expats who make diddly squat.
> 
> You should not spend more than 60,000 on your rent (keep in mind you'll have to pay dewa and internet on top). Finding a 2 bedroom for 60,000 or less will be challenging and it does look like your best options are International City and Al Nahda, with a few options in Deira. Deira will hopefully be near a metro stop, which will improve your transportation options, otherwise you're looking at hiring a car.
> 
> For housing prices, look at dubizzle.com.


Thanks guys for all your information. 

After doing further research I realised I have to increase my accommodation allowance from 50,000 to at least 65,000. Can someone provide me with further information please:

How much will the cheapest car rental cost for a month?
How much average petrol/diesel cost if I travel every day to DHCC for minimum 30 mins each way?
How much average bills- DEWA, A/C, Mobile, Internet for 2 BHK?(approx)

I really appreciate all your help, thanks in advance!


----------



## TallyHo

1800-2000 a month for a cheap car hire. Really can't get cheaper than this and you're looking at a Yaris or Lancer. Keep in mind if you drive your partner will be stuck without a car during the day. This is especially problematic if you live out in International or Sports City, on the other hand it'll reduce the temptation to spend money.

100 AED/week for petrol depending on how long you sit in traffic and how much you go out on weekends. 

Dewa includes a 5% housing tax, so if you rent a 65,000 property, you pay 3250 broken down over 12 months. So the bill is 270 AED tax + water and electricity and sewage. For a family of four in a flat, probably expect 600 a month for dewa altogether. TV and internet package vary but expect another 300 a month for a basic package. 

Most people here buy their phones outright and use pay as you go. I have a Samsung galaxy and get 120 AED credit each month and it covers my phone, internet and text needs. Note that the company blackberry takes care of most of my communication needs.



brit_expat said:


> Thanks guys for all your information.
> 
> After doing further research I realised I have to increase my accommodation allowance from 50,000 to at least 65,000. Can someone provide me with further information please:
> 
> How much will the cheapest car rental cost for a month?
> How much average petrol/diesel cost if I travel every day to DHCC for minimum 30 mins each way?
> How much average bills- DEWA, A/C, Mobile, Internet for 2 BHK?(approx)
> 
> I really appreciate all your help, thanks in advance!


----------



## brit_expat

TallyHo said:


> 1800-2000 a month for a cheap car hire. Really can't get cheaper than this and you're looking at a Yaris or Lancer. Keep in mind if you drive your partner will be stuck without a car during the day. This is especially problematic if you live out in International or Sports City, on the other hand it'll reduce the temptation to spend money.
> 
> 100 AED/week for petrol depending on how long you sit in traffic and how much you go out on weekends.
> 
> Dewa includes a 5% housing tax, so if you rent a 65,000 property, you pay 3250 broken down over 12 months. So the bill is 270 AED tax + water and electricity and sewage. For a family of four in a flat, probably expect 600 a month for dewa altogether. TV and internet package vary but expect another 300 a month for a basic package.
> 
> Most people here buy their phones outright and use pay as you go. I have a Samsung galaxy and get 120 AED credit each month and it covers my phone, internet and text needs. Note that the company blackberry takes care of most of my communication needs.


 Excellent, thanks for a very quick reply TallyHo. Great forum!! Helped me a lot.


----------



## Arshavin

Standanista said:


> Yes it's hassle but can be done, all down to whether you're moving to a better paid job and which company has the most wasta. Otherwise you could be looking at an immigration ban if you give up your job before the contract's up. Those who've been here longer than me will be able to advise you better. Just in terms of level of role you're looking for/salary you could expect, is it the NEBOSH Diploma you've got or the Certificate?


Ive got the Cert and HSE Dips from SG....finishin up a part time Degree as well..


----------



## Standanista

Okay cool. Sorry, was assuming Diploma when you mentioned NEBOSH. The degree will make a difference when you finish it, but until then you're in competition with a huge pool of similarly qualified safety people at that level, particularly from India, so the package you were offered is probably not that far off the norm, unfortunately. If it were me, given your current situation, I'd wait till I got my degree finished, maybe get the NEBOSH Diploma on top, then go for something at a higher level. As-is, I don't think it's worth leaving SG for. Good luck!


----------



## Standanista

P.S. Nowt wrong with safety officers from India by the way, one of my lads is from Kerala and he's very good. It's just that there's a lot of them available at the level you describe, and that affects market rates for everyone accordingly.


----------



## p_g_veiga

Hi,

I am in a process of eventually moving to Dubai to work in the telecoms industry. I am single and i will need 1 bedroom apartment.

At the moment i don`t have all the allowances values (home, car, health insurance, etc...) but i have: 

1) the monthly salary that will be 22k AED.
2) 6300 AED for yearly plane ticket

Is the salary a good value, considering that living in Dubai is expensive?

Cheers


----------



## Sunder

p_g_veiga said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in a process of eventually moving to Dubai to work in the telecoms industry. I am single and i will need 1 bedroom apartment.
> 
> At the moment i don`t have all the allowances values (home, car, health insurance, etc...) but i have:
> 
> 1) the monthly salary that will be 22k AED.
> 2) 6300 AED for yearly plane ticket
> 
> Is the salary a good value, considering that living in Dubai is expensive?
> 
> Cheers


Hello p_g_veiga,

For a single guy the salary is OK to live in Dubai, with family its bit hard. Couple of questions...Where is your office located ? do you plan to live close by or live far off and drive ? this will help you in considering the locality you wanna live. Yearly flight tickets is quite good, if you take Air France then its around 2500 Dhs provided you get the yearly plane ticket straight cash and not reimbursable at actuals.


----------



## telecompro

p_g_veiga said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in a process of eventually moving to Dubai to work in the telecoms industry. I am single and i will need 1 bedroom apartment.
> 
> At the moment i don`t have all the allowances values (home, car, health insurance, etc...) but i have:
> 
> 1) the monthly salary that will be 22k AED.
> 2) 6300 AED for yearly plane ticket
> 
> Is the salary a good value, considering that living in Dubai is expensive?
> 
> Cheers


Thats a great base for a single guy but what about housing allowance? This is most important...


----------



## p_g_veiga

Sunder said:


> Hello p_g_veiga,
> 
> For a single guy the salary is OK to live in Dubai, with family its bit hard. Couple of questions...Where is your office located ? do you plan to live close by or live far off and drive ? this will help you in considering the locality you wanna live. Yearly flight tickets is quite good, if you take Air France then its around 2500 Dhs provided you get the yearly plane ticket straight cash and not reimbursable at actuals.



This is the office location:

Al Salam Tower, Dubai Media City
P.O.Box: 502666, Dubai, UAE

Well i prefer to live close to office and run away from traffic jams, but the HR told me they would assist me for renting a house, where i just don`t know...

About the plane ticket they will give the money on a yearly basis, what i do with it is my problem ... i will be entitled to receive it after the probation period (6 months).

Regards


----------



## p_g_veiga

telecompro said:


> Thats a great base for a single guy but what about housing allowance? This is most important...


At the moment I am still waiting for a final proposal (couple of days) for value of all allowances, but will have package (health insurance, home, etc). As soon as i know them i will post them and looking for your advice's!

Best Regards


----------



## Sunder

p_g_veiga said:


> This is the office location:
> 
> Al Salam Tower, Dubai Media City
> P.O.Box: 502666, Dubai, UAE
> 
> Well i prefer to live close to office and run away from traffic jams, but the HR told me they would assist me for renting a house, where i just don`t know...
> 
> About the plane ticket they will give the money on a yearly basis, what i do with it is my problem ... i will be entitled to receive it after the probation period (6 months).
> 
> Regards


Hi,

Thank you for letting us know, the best to stay will be in Dubai marina and JLT. The rents would be on higher side 8-10K per month excluding utilities. Cost of living is cheap until you dont party every night. I couple of drinks is OK but if you are a real party animal then you should need to reconsider your package.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## p_g_veiga

Sunder said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you for letting us know, the best to stay will be in Dubai marina and JLT. The rents would be on higher side 8-10K per month excluding utilities. Cost of living is cheap until you dont party every night. I couple of drinks is OK but if you are a real party animal then you should need to reconsider your package.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sunder.


My time as a intensive party man are gone in the past 

Actually i do like a party but no so hard as it used to be!  (but i still do it) 

Thanks for letting me know.

Regards


----------



## jgw99

p_g_veiga said:


> This is the office location:
> 
> Al Salam Tower, Dubai Media City
> P.O.Box: 502666, Dubai, UAE
> 
> Well i prefer to live close to office and run away from traffic jams, but the HR told me they would assist me for renting a house, where i just don`t know...
> 
> About the plane ticket they will give the money on a yearly basis, what i do with it is my problem ... i will be entitled to receive it after the probation period (6 months).
> 
> Regards



TECOM/The Greens might also be an alternative location to find housing. I'm currently staying at a 1BR serviced apartment (utilities all in) at Auris 1st Central (TECOM) for around 9K/month. Not sure how much higher it is now as I booked it prior to high season.


----------



## S_M

*Relocation to dubai*

Hello,

I have just received an offer letter from a company in Dubai for a Credit Controller role. This is not a relocation package, as I specified to the company at the time of applying that I do not need a relocation package because I was expecting my husband to secure a job at the same time which unfortunately did not gain much momentum and is still a big question as the hiring process is very slow (however, still looks positive). 

I previously worked in Dubai for about 3 years and left in 2011. Now I am being offered a basic package of 12200 per month + any over time, no housing allowance (which is quiet low, I know) but this job gives me time with my baby so I am inclined to take it up. 

Now, as my husband is still stuck at an interview stage, I am trying to find out how I can get my husband and baby (age 2.5 yrs) on a dependent visa that I will be paying for myself - all of us are Indian nationals. Does anyone in this forum know what the current rules are and will I be able to secure those dependent visas considering I do not have a tenancy contract on hand right now? what is the alternate approach I should use - any suggestions?

Thanks very much for help and time in advance.
S_M


----------



## Sunder

S_M said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have just received an offer letter from a company in Dubai for a Credit Controller role. This is not a relocation package, as I specified to the company at the time of applying that I do not need a relocation package because I was expecting my husband to secure a job at the same time which unfortunately did not gain much momentum and is still a big question as the hiring process is very slow (however, still looks positive).
> 
> I previously worked in Dubai for about 3 years and left in 2011. Now I am being offered a basic package of 12200 per month + any over time, no housing allowance (which is quiet low, I know) but this job gives me time with my baby so I am inclined to take it up.
> 
> Now, as my husband is still stuck at an interview stage, I am trying to find out how I can get my husband and baby (age 2.5 yrs) on a dependent visa that I will be paying for myself - all of us are Indian nationals. Does anyone in this forum know what the current rules are and will I be able to secure those dependent visas considering I do not have a tenancy contract on hand right now? what is the alternate approach I should use - any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks very much for help and time in advance.
> S_M


Hello S_M,

Its quite tough to tell as rules change here very frequently, you need to sit and google it out. As far as I know, wife can sponsor husband and children if she is getting more than 10K Dhs/month. Attested marriage Certificate and attested birth certificate of child in required. You can also negotiate now with your employer to give you relocation allowance and family flight tickets plus their residency visa charges. With12200Dhs/month you wont be able to save anything, if your husband gets lucky then well and good.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## QOFE

S_M

You also need an Ejari attested tenancy agreement to sponsor spouse and family. It is possible for the wife to sponsor her husband but it's not as straight forward as the other way around. Will the company PRO help you with this?

Would you even be able to live on 12200 DHS? It is very low for a family of three. Where are you thinking of living? You might have a very long commute to/from work so will you have much time with your baby?


----------



## Haru

Hi just wanted to get a second opinion on my salary offer. I have googled around but... the information is a bit sparse.

Some details:
Single
Senior Civil Engineer
Australian

Package Offered:
18000 (base) + 6000 (accom) + 1000 (transport) AED/month + 1 flight per year home.


Thanks
Haru


----------



## p_g_veiga

jgw99 said:


> TECOM/The Greens might also be an alternative location to find housing. I'm currently staying at a 1BR serviced apartment (utilities all in) at Auris 1st Central (TECOM) for around 9K/month. Not sure how much higher it is now as I booked it prior to high season.



Hi,

As far as i understand from the recruitment company, i won`t have a home allowance. Their proposal is:

salary 58k € annually
travel 1400 € annually
Relocation package (transport, health insurance) - i don`t have the final value
Paid holidays (45 days yearly)
Visa is with the company to take care
Mobile
Bonus: 10K € annually (but this item can or can not happen...)

I want a apartment near office, wich means marina or greens.... Is my impression or this is a very limited offer?

Regards


----------



## jonathanharland

I am in the process of being offered a role as GM for a largeish leisure attraction. They are offering a base of 520,000 pa, together with a relocation package, school fees of 40000pa and flights home each year. If and when they actually offer me the position, is it a good idea to try to negotiate on the base etc.


----------



## jgw99

Haru said:


> Hi just wanted to get a second opinion on my salary offer. I have googled around but... the information is a bit sparse.
> 
> Some details:
> Single
> Senior Civil Engineer
> Australian
> 
> Package Offered:
> 18000 (base) + 6000 (accom) + 1000 (transport) AED/month + 1 flight per year home.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Haru


Health Insurance?
Vacation/Sick Days?
Hours/Day & Days per week. Asking this as I know some who only get 1 day off. 
Also, what type of civil engineer or civil engineering work will you be doing? Design (what type of infrastructure?), field engineer, etc? # of yrs experience?


----------



## Haru

jgw99 said:


> Health Insurance?
> Vacation/Sick Days?
> Hours/Day & Days per week. Asking this as I know some who only get 1 day off.
> Also, what type of civil engineer or civil engineering work will you be doing? Design (what type of infrastructure?), field engineer, etc? # of yrs experience?


24 days vacation leave.

Standard 5 days of work, 40 hrs, but with some overtime (not paid). Predominatly infrastructure and office based design. 6 to 7 years exp.


----------



## BedouGirl

jonathanharland said:


> I am in the process of being offered a role as GM for a largeish leisure attraction. They are offering a base of 520,000 pa, together with a relocation package, school fees of 40000pa and flights home each year. If and when they actually offer me the position, is it a good idea to try to negotiate on the base etc.


We don't know what currency you're being offered in. Does the package include medical for the family, housing, utilities, transport? How many are in your family? What are the ages of your children? School fees go up with the age of the child every year. Normally, we gauge by a monthly breakdown as opposed to annual here. Also, you'll need start up help - deposits, rent cheques need to be paid up front as well. Take a read of the stickies, there's loads of information on there.


----------



## jgw99

Haru said:


> 24 days vacation leave.
> 
> Standard 5 days of work, 40 hrs, but with some overtime (not paid). Predominatly infrastructure and office based design. 6 to 7 years exp.


So no coverage for health insurance? DM me when you're eligible.


----------



## Haru

jgw99 said:


> So no coverage for health insurance? DM me when you're eligible.


Oh forgot to add, yes health cover is provided by the company. DM?


----------



## jonathanharland

Thanks for that. Firstly being new to the forum, what are stickies? The salary is in dirhams and is to include medical, housing, utilities and transport. I will be bringing my wife and one 12 year old with me. The salary works out at around 45000 dirhams a month and in addition there is an annual bonus, 40000 dirhams for school fees and a relocation allowance. The company i will be going to work for is extremely large and i have been told they will also find my wife a junior position
Will this be enough to live on comfortably and save. More importantly would i be foolish to accept this (their first) offer and try and negotiate a better package?


----------



## jgw99

Haru said:


> Oh forgot to add, yes health cover is provided by the company. DM?


Direct/Private message. I think you need to have had posted at least 5 times. I'd rather not post figures in public


----------



## TallyHo

Yes, your package is quite good for a family of three with only one child. It works out to roughly 50K a month when you factor in the school fees and other allowances. I tell families that 50K/month all-in is basically the base requirement for living a comfortable western style middle class lifestyle in Dubai with children in international schools and a family villa. It won't be lavish, but you'll live well enough and be able to save. 

Even if your wife's role only pays 10K a month, you can consider all of that savings as you should be able to live on your package alone, unless you have very lavish habits and want the Mercedes, 5-bed villa and 5 star holiday lifestyle instead of the Pajero, 3-bed townhouse villa and 3 star holiday lifestyle.

The one thing to keep in mind is that 40K isn't sufficient to cover all the school fees. Your son is approaching secondary years and you should be looking at a minimum of 65K/year for a better quality UK curriculum school, and it goes up to 100k depending on the school. You will have to dip into your base to cover the differential, but even with that you will still do quite well. 

Having said that, it's always worthwhile to negotiate a bit more. I'd focus on upping the school fees as much as possible. If the company refuses to budge on the fees due to internal requirements, then try to negotiate an extra 1-2K a month to the base salary. Use the excuse that the schools are quite expensive. The worst that can happen is that they say no. 

Does the offer does include health care for the whole family and annual flights for the whole family?

Another question I'd ask the company is if they offer a housing allowance advance? Your package is all inclusive and paid monthly (other than the school fees), but rents in Dubai are paid in 1-4 cheques for the year. Many if not most villas are paid in 1-2 cheques. Unless you have savings to cover the first cheque it can be difficult to stump up the sheer amount of money to rent the place. Personally, I'd rather dip into my savings to pay my initial rent than to effectively borrow money from the company, but you may need to do this depending on your current financial resources. By the way, the tenant is the one who pays the 5% agent fee to the property agent and has to fork over another 5% in deposit. Setting up life in Dubai and renting your first property here is very expensive and requires a huge financial commitment upfront. 



jonathanharland said:


> Thanks for that. Firstly being new to the forum, what are stickies? The salary is in dirhams and is to include medical, housing, utilities and transport. I will be bringing my wife and one 12 year old with me. The salary works out at around 45000 dirhams a month and in addition there is an annual bonus, 40000 dirhams for school fees and a relocation allowance. The company i will be going to work for is extremely large and i have been told they will also find my wife a junior position
> Will this be enough to live on comfortably and save. More importantly would i be foolish to accept this (their first) offer and try and negotiate a better package?


----------



## jonathanharland

Many thanks Bedougirl and Tallyho for your replies. The information you have supplied is great, particularly about the up front costs involved. I've even managed to work out what "stickies" are!!!


----------



## Haru

jgw99 said:


> Direct/Private message. I think you need to have had posted at least 5 times. I'd rather not post figures in public


Thanks jgw99. I can read your DM but can't seem to reply to it.

In answer to your question; I am an Australian citizen and my education was done in Australia.


----------



## Haru

Also I just wanted to get a feel for the expenses. Can I live comfortably on that salary? As a single person, don't really go out to party much.

Thanks again.


----------



## jgw99

Haru said:


> Also I just wanted to get a feel for the expenses. Can I live comfortably on that salary? As a single person, don't really go out to party much.
> 
> Thanks again.


You should be able to reply now. Only been here a couple of months but I think if you don't get too fancy with lifestyle (luxury car vs decent car that serves the purpose, spacing out those yummy but pricey Friday brunches, etc) I think you can. Have no idea on any financial obligations you'd have back home but certainly can be a factor. Based on personal experience, you might even be able to set aside a small amount in savings based on that salary. Most folks will tell you that the upfront costs (the way rent is paid here) is high and that might require additional sacrifice from the get go and will need some planning.


----------



## LizLS

I currently make $105k at a large PR agency in New York and am transferring to our London office where I am told I will be making Â£53k. Same position and responsibility. I asked for the transfer as my husband's company is moving him. Happy to have a meaningful job but this seems very low.


----------



## pamela0810

LizLS said:


> I currently make $105k at a large PR agency in New York and am transferring to our London office where I am told I will be making Â£53k. Same position and responsibility. I asked for the transfer as my husband's company is moving him. Happy to have a meaningful job but this seems very low.


This is the Dubai forum. Is your question directed at London expats? If it is, then best if you post your question here: Britain Expat Forum for Expats Living in the UK - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad


----------



## messi_

Hi,

I am new to this forum and this is my first post, so please excuse me.

I am offered a contract role in Dubai for a Senior IT manager position for a salary of 43,000 AED all inclusive. (no allowances/accommodation/no health insurances)

I am a consultant on a pretty good rate in UK, and I am considering this new opportunity only because I have some family in Dubai and also its a large organisation.

Is it worth considering this role? I am married with two kids (3 and 1 year old). My wife won't be working for sometime.

Thank you. Any suggestions/comments welcome.


----------



## maca1981

I have lived here for 9 years and my experience is that you can live on that much money with a family. A 3 bedroom villa would be ranging from 150,000- 200,000 depending on the area, your 3yr old nursery fee is about 40k per year; an average year on water and electricity would come to 15,000-20,000 per year; an SUV if you get it on installments is around 18,000-24,000 per year. 

The employer does usually provide health insurance at least to you but if they don't it adds up to about 20,000-30,000/per year for the four of you.

So all in all I think you make ends meet with a pretty decent lifestyle..


----------



## hlnio99

*Question of salary package*

Hi all, 

I'm looking to take up a job offer in Dubai and would appreciate any views on my offer as a Senior Consultant in a global consulting firm. I have 10 years work experience in the UK. 

Basic AED 285,000/- per annum

Housing Allowance AED 80,000/- per annum

Car Allowance AED 30,000/- per annum

Total Compensation AED 396,000/- per annum

Total Compensation AED 33,000/- per month

Is AED 33k a month a decent pay for someone with my experience? I do not live a lavish life but intend to buy a sport car to treat myself


----------



## newkidontheblock

i am sure some people are going to say its no where near enough but to be honest its more than enough for 1 person (even a couple for that matter)

People out here seem to forget how difficult it is to get a job here in the first place. If its more than you are making in the UK then go for it. Its a great place to live and the opportunity to do something different!

I have mentioned in previous posts before, if you are earning at least 20k per month as a single/couple you will be fine!


----------



## Windsweptdragon

hlnio99 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm looking to take up a job offer in Dubai and would appreciate any views on my offer as a Senior Consultant in a global consulting firm. I have 10 years work experience in the UK.
> 
> Basic AED 285,000/- per annum
> 
> Housing Allowance AED 80,000/- per annum
> 
> Car Allowance AED 30,000/- per annum
> 
> Total Compensation AED 396,000/- per annum
> 
> Total Compensation AED 33,000/- per month
> 
> Is AED 33k a month a decent pay for someone with my experience? I do not live a lavish life but intend to buy a sport car to treat myself


For industry and role thats a very good offer. If you're not married and have no children its excellent, you'll be able to save a decent amount each month.


----------



## hlnio99

Thanks for responding. I hope you are not my future boss in disguise luring me into accepting a poor package


----------



## Myms

*Salary in PR?*

Hi there!

Is there anyone who works in PR/Communications in Dubai ?

I'm trying to figure out how much can a PR Executive/Account Executive earn there (3 years experience in the field, Master's degree). 
Is 13k AED a good salary ? 

Also, I made some research on rent but found different things but do you think 6000AED per month for the rent is good enough ? For a 1bedroom, furnished and in a nice area ?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## BedouGirl

Myms said:


> Hi there! Is there anyone who works in PR/Communications in Dubai ? I'm trying to figure out how much can a PR Executive/Account Executive earn there (3 years experience in the field, Master's degree). Is 13k AED a good salary ? Also, I made some research on rent but found different things but do you think 6000AED per month for the rent is good enough ? For a 1bedroom, furnished and in a nice area ? Thanks a lot!


 I doubt you'll find a one-bedroom furnished apartment in a nice area for that figure. You'd probably be better off renting a room in a shared apartment. That way, you won't have major outgoings just as you start work. Most places here aren't furnished, to move into a place, you need utility deposits (DEWA has just gone up to AED 2000 plus you may have district cooling with a similar deposit, if not more) 5% of the annual rent security deposit to the landlord and 5% again to the agent. Plus rent cheques are given in advance. If you're lucky enough to have four cheques for the year, that means three months rent in advance. Take a look through our stickies for lots more information.


----------



## Myms

BedouGirl said:


> I doubt you'll find a one-bedroom furnished apartment in a nice area for that figure. You'd probably be better off renting a room in a shared apartment. That way, you won't have major outgoings just as you start work. Most places here aren't furnished, to move into a place, you need utility deposits (DEWA has just gone up to AED 2000 plus you may have district cooling with a similar deposit, if not more) 5% of the annual rent security deposit to the landlord and 5% again to the agent. Plus rent cheques are given in advance. If you're lucky enough to have four cheques for the year, that means three months rent in advance. Take a look through our stickies for lots more information.


Thanks for the insight !
Currently checking on Dubizzle but I guess for that price I'll need to look into studios rather than 1BR apartments. Will have a look at the stickies again.

Regarding salary, do you think that 13kAED is fair enough for one person ?


----------



## BedouGirl

Myms said:


> Thanks for the insight ! Currently checking on Dubizzle but I guess for that price I'll need to look into studios rather than 1BR apartments. Will have a look at the stickies again. Regarding salary, do you think that 13kAED is fair enough for one person ?


I can't comment on whether it's fair but I wonder if you will struggle to live here on that. It's all very well saying AED 6k for rent, but you'll have bills, DÈWA, possibly cooling, mobile, Internet, cable and not forgetting food, cleaning materials, toiletries and going out. If you want a car, that's another expense, insurance, etc. I am not sure how much, if anything you'd be able to save, in real terms. If it were AED 15K, I think that's a bit more doable, just in terms of living your life. It's very easy to get into debt here. How does the money compare with what you're earning now and your outgoings at home?


----------



## CanadaThomas

*Salary Package - Legal*

Hello all, 

I have been offered a package of 30K AED/ per month, up to 25% bonus, with a 15k AED relocation package (moving to an UAE-based law firm) and first month in a hotel. I am a 28 year old single male in my 2nd year of practice. Does this seem reasonable? I hope to socialize and travel as I do not know anyone in Dubai.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## hussainm

Hi all,

I've accepted an offer:

Base: 257K/year
Bonuses: Up to 102k/year

I am a single male (26yo). Will I be able to afford to live comfortably? I like to eat healthy, travel once or twice a year, and hopefully have some time to go out with colleagues once every two weeks or so. Would also like to accumulate moderate savings.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## newkidontheblock

thats a lot of money for someone who is only 26 and you will live very comfortably!

What is your role?


----------



## Windsweptdragon

hlnio99 said:


> Thanks for responding. I hope you are not my future boss in disguise luring me into accepting a poor package


I hope not too, as you're on a better package than me. Haha. I think I can guess company you're going to be working for, thats a set figure for senior roles there. When you get to 5 posts feel free to drop me a PM if you have any queries.


----------



## p_g_veiga

I have one doubt, if the value of the home allowance is not totally spent on renting, will it revert to the worker? or it`s paid monthly so the previous question doesn`t make sense?


----------



## iago_bahadir1

Hi Everyone,


I am 32 years old Turkish professional with a Master's degree in International Business from SNHU in United States. I lived in greater boston area for 4 years. 

I have been working for a multinational company' s Istanbul branch as Area Sales Associate of Middle East region for almost three years and our area of responsibility includes Iraq, Syria, Lebanon, Iran, Qatar, UAE, KSA, Oman, Yemen, Israel and some other countries. Our Area Sales Manager left the company in may due to re organization of the company and the position of Area Sales Manager has recently been offered to me with condition of living in Dubai. Due to new organization rules or whatever you can call it. If everything works well, I'll be residing in UAE by spring or early summer.

*Important Note: *I' ll be the first person who will be positioned abroad as an expact from Turkish branch and this will also be first office positioned outside Europe and Turkey. Therefore, neither the Holding nor Turkish branch has any previous experience. 

So far I had two short meetings with Head of Sales for Eastern Europe and Middle East area. He told me that I will work as a kind of liason officer + business developer. 

According to him their expectations is general are;

1. To increase the recognition of the brand in the market.
2. Find new business partners in the region.
3. Strenghten the position of the company in the market. 
4. Prepare offers for projects. 
5. Report intel to the office in Istanbul. 

Can you please give some advise related to my situation?

What I have been told!

1. The office in Dubai will be home office. 
2. Company will pay for the house and car.
3. Health insurance and residential documentation will be provided for me and for my wife. We do not have children yet.
4. There will be bonus at the end of the year. 
5. Head of our sales department mentioned a trial period in case I can not get used to living in UAE. 
6. If no problem during trial, I am looking at 5 years in Dubai.

Things we have not spoken yet.

1. How much exactly I am going to be paid? Therefore, bonus is not clear as well. 
2. Lenght of the trail period?
3. Where I am going to live in Dubai?
4. How much the company is willing to pay for rent?



My questions are;

1. How much is average salary + bonus(commission) for an Area Sales Manager? I made some research online but nothing is as goods as experince.

2. What are the conditions of getting work permit in Dubai? I think that I'll need to sign some kind of contract with the company.
What conditions should I ask for?

2. My wife is an American citizen. She has a bachelors degree in international relations and can speak croation, german, english and some turkish. Can she find a job over there easily? She will have resident permit thru my work. does she need anything else to work? 

3. Where do you suggest for living? I would like to live in an area where mostly western expacts live!

4. What is the acceptable annual rent for decent living? What about furniture and moving other things? What should expect in terms of relocation?

5. Because, I will have a home office I am thinking to rent a villa or town house with min. two floors. Should I rent a villa of flat? What is your suggestion?

6. what is the best health insurance company available?

7. Should I lease car or buy it with loan? what option is better. 

I am open to all of your suggestions about living and working in dubai.


----------



## Sunder

iago_bahadir said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> 
> I am 32 years old Turkish professional with a Master's degree in International Business from SNHU in United States. I lived in greater boston area for 4 years.
> 
> I have been working for a multinational company' s Istanbul branch as Area Sales Associate of Middle East region for almost three years and our area of responsibility includes Iraq, Syria, Lebanon, Iran, Qatar, UAE, KSA, Oman, Yemen, Israel and some other countries. Our Area Sales Manager left the company in may due to re organization of the company and the position of Area Sales Manager has recently been offered to me with condition of living in Dubai. Due to new organization rules or whatever you can call it. If everything works well, I'll be residing in UAE by spring or early summer.
> 
> *Important Note: *I' ll be the first person who will be positioned abroad as an expact from Turkish branch and this will also be first office positioned outside Europe and Turkey. Therefore, neither the Holding nor Turkish branch has any previous experience.
> 
> So far I had two short meetings with Head of Sales for Eastern Europe and Middle East area. He told me that I will work as a kind of liason officer + business developer.
> 
> According to him their expectations is general are;
> 
> 1. To increase the recognition of the brand in the market.
> 2. Find new business partners in the region.
> 3. Strenghten the position of the company in the market.
> 4. Prepare offers for projects.
> 5. Report intel to the office in Istanbul.
> 
> Can you please give some advise related to my situation?
> 
> What I have been told!
> 
> 1. The office in Dubai will be home office.
> 2. Company will pay for the house and car.
> 3. Health insurance and residential documentation will be provided for me and for my wife. We do not have children yet.
> 4. There will be bonus at the end of the year.
> 5. Head of our sales department mentioned a trial period in case I can not get used to living in UAE.
> 6. If no problem during trial, I am looking at 5 years in Dubai.
> 
> Things we have not spoken yet.
> 
> 1. How much exactly I am going to be paid? Therefore, bonus is not clear as well.
> 2. Lenght of the trail period?
> 3. Where I am going to live in Dubai?
> 4. How much the company is willing to pay for rent?
> 
> 
> 
> My questions are;
> 
> 1. How much is average salary + bonus(commission) for an Area Sales Manager? I made some research online but nothing is as goods as experince.
> 2. What are the conditions of getting work permit in Dubai? I think that I'll need to sign some kind of contract with the company.
> What conditions should I ask for?
> 
> 2. My wife is an American citizen. She has a bachelors degree in international relations and can speak croation, german, english and some turkish. Can she find a job over there easily? She will have resident permit thru my work. does she need anything else to work?
> 
> 3. Where do you suggest for living? I would like to live in an area where mostly western expacts live!
> 
> 4. What is the acceptable annual rent for decent living? What about furniture and moving other things? What should expect in terms of relocation?
> 
> 5. Because, I will have a home office I am thinking to rent a villa or town house with min. two floors. Should I rent a villa of flat? What is your suggestion?
> 
> 6. what is the best health insurance company available?
> 
> 7. Should I lease car or buy it with loan? what option is better.
> 
> I am open to all of your suggestions about living and working in dubai.


Pretty Long post but I am happy to help !!!


1. How much is average salary + bonus(commission) for an Area Sales Manager? I made some research online but nothing is as goods as experince. 

ANS) Guessing your work experience is about 8 years you should be paid at least 40-50K dirhams per month. Bonus will be based on your yearly targets which you and your HR can decide. 

2. What are the conditions of getting work permit in Dubai? I think that I'll need to sign some kind of contract with the company.
What conditions should I ask for?

ANS) Pretty tough to say as your company might not be registered in Dubai. You have to get your company registered first and then you can apply for Residence Visa.After you have your Residency Visa stamped you can sponsor your wife. Free Zone visa is 3 yrs valid and normal Dubai Visa is 2 yrs. 

2. My wife is an American citizen. She has a bachelors degree in international relations and can speak croation, german, english and some turkish. Can she find a job over there easily? She will have resident permit thru my work. does she need anything else to work? 

ANS) Your wife would require Labour card from the company where she will be working, its an easy process as your wife's company will do every formality.

3. Where do you suggest for living? I would like to live in an area where mostly western expacts live! - 

ANS)JLT,Marina, Downtown Dubai

4. What is the acceptable annual rent for decent living? What about furniture and moving other things? What should expect in terms of relocation? 

ANS)For 1BHK - 100,000-120,000AED per year, without utilities. 2BHK- 120-140K per year. You can get fully furnished apartments or if you need new furniture its not so expensive. 

5. Because, I will have a home office I am thinking to rent a villa or town house with min. two floors. Should I rent a villa of flat? What is your suggestion?

ANS) Depends on you, Villa will be more costly, if you will have customers visiting you then you should take Villa else a flat is good.

6. what is the best health insurance company available?

ANS) Metlife,Axa Gulf are here...you can also find out others too. 

7. Should I lease car or buy it with loan? what option is better. - 

ANS)Buy it cars are cheap so is the fuel.

I am open to all of your suggestions about living and working in dubai.


----------



## hlnio99

Windsweptdragon said:


> I hope not too, as you're on a better package than me. Haha. I think I can guess company you're going to be working for, thats a set figure for senior roles there. When you get to 5 posts feel free to drop me a PM if you have any queries.


Hope you don't mind me asking but are you with a consulting firm that starts with "A"?


----------



## Windsweptdragon

hlnio99 said:


> Hope you don't mind me asking but are you with a consulting firm that starts with "A"?


The two biggest both start with A.  and... Maybe. Drop me a PM after two more posts.


----------



## hlnio99

I'm guessing you are with the 6 letters one. Anyway I'm with neither of the two A's


----------



## hlnio99

Windsweptdragon said:


> hlnio99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you don't mind me asking but are you with a consulting firm that starts with "A"?
> 
> 
> 
> The two biggest both start with A.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and... Maybe. Drop me a PM after two more posts.
Click to expand...

Cool. I've accepted my offer btw. Looking to start in Dec/Jan


----------



## hussainm

newkidontheblock said:


> thats a lot of money for someone who is only 26 and you will live very comfortably!
> 
> What is your role?


I will be a management consultant.


----------



## Domini

iago_bahadir said:


> 2. My wife is an American citizen. She has a bachelors degree in international relations and can speak croation, german, english and some turkish. Can she find a job over there easily? She will have resident permit thru my work. does she need anything else to work?


Your wife sacrifice her lucrative job, right ? Then you must think about the overall income compare from the family overall income. Some companies do look into this matter appropriately.


----------



## Myms

*Wages*



BedouGirl said:


> I can't comment on whether it's fair but I wonder if you will struggle to live here on that. It's all very well saying AED 6k for rent, but you'll have bills, DÈWA, possibly cooling, mobile, Internet, cable and not forgetting food, cleaning materials, toiletries and going out. If you want a car, that's another expense, insurance, etc. I am not sure how much, if anything you'd be able to save, in real terms. If it were AED 15K, I think that's a bit more doable, just in terms of living your life. It's very easy to get into debt here. How does the money compare with what you're earning now and your outgoings at home?


I don't think I'll be able to get that much money here in France actually, that's why. 
I'm trying to list all the expenses to see if I would indeed be able to live decently, and not struggle to meet ends every month! I'm not looking to save a lot of money but just being able to have a professional experience in Dubai and live correctly.

Thanks for your reply and your help!


----------



## Tiberius23

Hi there,

I signed the offer with an international company in Dubai and they requested me the diploma authorized by the embassy of UAE in my country. I went through all this process for 10 days and when I sent them the scanned diploma they asked me to send the diploma by courier in original legalized form . Is it ok to do that? For me that implies another cost after cost. I also asked them to give me a copy of the contract and I received a reply from them telling me that are unable to issue a copy of your labor contract which is a legal document signed between the employer and the government of UAE. Is it ok too? I want to know the conditions stipulated in the contract. Am I the third party in this affair, I don't find it correct. 

Any answer will be a great help for me.


----------



## omrano

Tiberius23 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I signed the offer with an international company in Dubai and they requested me the diploma authorized by the embassy of UAE in my country. I went through all this process for 10 days and when I sent them the scanned diploma they asked me to send the diploma by courier in original legalized form . Is it ok to do that? For me that implies another cost after cost. I also asked them to give me a copy of the contract and I received a reply from them telling me that are unable to issue a copy of your labor contract which is a legal document signed between the employer and the government of UAE. Is it ok too? I want to know the conditions stipulated in the contract. Am I the third party in this affair, I don't find it correct.
> 
> Any answer will be a great help for me.


Ok, in regards to sending the original attested documents by courier, it is strange. A scanned copy is more than enough.but if it is a good opportunity then my advice, send the original documents , there is no problem with that.

For now u just signed the offer, u still did not sign the contract, u will sign it once u come to UAE , and do ur medical test.
As for they are not able to issue the labour contract then that is b.s. , as with any labour contract , u get to have a copy after u sign it, the employer has copy and the ministry of labour has the third copy.
I got my electronic copy from the ministry of labour website once i knew my labour no.
But i only saw the contract once i came to uae and signed it then.

Best of luck.


----------



## Tiberius23

omrano said:


> Ok, in regards to sending the original attested documents by courier, it is strange. A scanned copy is more than enough.but if it is a good opportunity then my advice, send the original documents , there is no problem with that.
> 
> For now u just signed the offer, u still did not sign the contract, u will sign it once u come to UAE , and do ur medical test.
> As for they are not able to issue the labour contract then that is b.s. , as with any labour contract , u get to have a copy after u sign it, the employer has copy and the ministry of labour has the third copy.
> I got my electronic copy from the ministry of labour website once i knew my labour no.
> But i only saw the contract once i came to uae and signed it then.
> 
> Best of luck.



Great ! Thank you for your answer. They want the legalized copy, with all the stamps From Foreign Ministry, Education Ministry etc. and UAE Embassy from my country not the original original . . .


----------



## omrano

Tiberius23 said:


> Great ! Thank you for your answer. They want the legalized copy, with all the stamps From Foreign Ministry, Education Ministry etc. and UAE Embassy from my country not the original original . . .


Then it is ok, just send the stamped copy if that is what they want.


----------



## BedouGirl

omrano said:


> Ok, in regards to sending the original attested documents by courier, it is strange. A scanned copy is more than enough.but if it is a good opportunity then my advice, send the original documents , there is no problem with that. For now u just signed the offer, u still did not sign the contract, u will sign it once u come to UAE , and do ur medical test. As for they are not able to issue the labour contract then that is b.s. , as with any labour contract , u get to have a copy after u sign it, the employer has copy and the ministry of labour has the third copy. I got my electronic copy from the ministry of labour website once i knew my labour no. But i only saw the contract once i came to uae and signed it then. Best of luck.


Hello and welcome to the forum. Please read the forum rules before posting again, text speak is not permitted, nor - of course - is bad language, even if it is in abbreviated form. Thank you.


----------



## delphi

Hi,

This is my first post. I am negotiating with a Big4 for a position in Dubai as a Manager and looking to move there with my wife in December. The informal salary range mentioned to me is around 25-28K. Is that a decent salary for a family of two with 1BHK rental in downtown? My wife doesn't have a job presently in Dubai so it will be a single income household. 

Many people (including me) come to Dubai with for the savings potential. Is 30-35% savings on salary a realistic target on the salary mentioned above given the fact that Dubai is an expensive place to live and work?

Would be nice if somebody could respond to my request.

Cheers,


----------



## Chocoya

It depends totally on the lifestyle you wish to have. Does your package include school fees, medical insurance etc or do you have to pay that within the stated salary - if so, in my opinion, it will be difficult if you wish to live downtown in a family sized apt and live the "expat life" on a single salary. Life is becoming more and more expensive here - the golden days are over - work is hard and saving for many families is a thing of the past without a significant lifestyle change and families are leaving. Do your homework before signing your contract. Look at possible schools and their fees + extra curricular charges plus what Accomodation is available within your price range in your area of choice. Also, you will have to pay a significant amount upfront for rent - some landlords will accept 3 or maybe 4 cheques over 12 months but many adhere to the practice here of one annual cheque upfront. There are man hidden costs of relocating to the UAE with many government charges for nearly everything you do. You will need significant cash money on arrival to set yourselves up initially, eg: DEWA (electricity) deposit, etc. Be prepared.


----------



## delphi

Chocoya said:


> It depends totally on the lifestyle you wish to have. Does your package include school fees, medical insurance etc or do you have to pay that within the stated salary - if so, in my opinion, it will be difficult if you wish to live downtown in a family sized apt and live the "expat life" on a single salary. Life is becoming more and more expensive here - the golden days are over - work is hard and saving for many families is a thing of the past without a significant lifestyle change and families are leaving. Do your homework before signing your contract. Look at possible schools and their fees + extra curricular charges plus what Accomodation is available within your price range in your area of choice. Also, you will have to pay a significant amount upfront for rent - some landlords will accept 3 or maybe 4 cheques over 12 months but many adhere to the practice here of one annual cheque upfront. There are man hidden costs of relocating to the UAE with many government charges for nearly everything you do. You will need significant cash money on arrival to set yourselves up initially, eg: DEWA (electricity) deposit, etc. Be prepared.


Hi chocoya,

Thanks for your quick reply. We presently don't have kids so nothing related to school fees right now.... Medical insurance is over and above the compensation.....Employer is also giving a loan to cover for the Dubai practice of advanced rentals.... Regarding downtown rentals, what may be a reference rate for 1BHK in downtown?Would you be able to quantify some of the government charges which are upfront?


----------



## Purpledancer

DH package is 52 000 ued per month this incudes 11 000 per month for housing and 2000 per month per child for school fees added is health insurance , but only for hubby and 1 flight home yearly also just for hubby. I will not work , have 3 kids. eldest son is 20 special needs , daughter 14 and son 11. 
would this be a reasonable amount to live on and save some?
I do not want to live extravagantly but neither on a very tight budget


----------



## boyya

*Salary/Package Question: Moving to Dubai!*

Hi all

I've got an offer as a Sales Manager for Middle East with a lot of traveling within the middle east but with residence in Dubai (home office). I have a university degree in Engineering from Switzerland and 5 years experience in Engineering and Management. I will relocate with my wife and two children in school age. My wife will have no job in Dubai. The package looks as bellow:

- Salary annual: 70'000 EUR incl. housing
- Bonus annual: 10'000 EUR max.
- Maximum Education allowance for my 2 children: 18'000 EUR (but 90% of school invoice)
- Transportation allowance amount: 6'000 EUR
- Flight tickets: 2 times per year, budget airline incl wife and children
- Health insurance family: cost of standard insurance + supplementary package (at reasonable cost)
- Accident insurance: cost of standard insurance.
- Relocation allowance: 50% of monthly base salary net
- Settling in allowance: 100% monthly base salary net
- Transport furniture: Full cost.
- A car should be offered as well.

Is this a good package for me and my family? Can we live there with a higher standard of living and are able to save good money there? Which points in your opinion and experience should be adjusted? 

I hope you can advice me, its really important and urgent for me...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sunder

delphi said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is my first post. I am negotiating with a Big4 for a position in Dubai as a Manager and looking to move there with my wife in December. The informal salary range mentioned to me is around 25-28K. Is that a decent salary for a family of two with 1BHK rental in downtown? My wife doesn't have a job presently in Dubai so it will be a single income household.
> 
> Many people (including me) come to Dubai with for the savings potential. Is 30-35% savings on salary a realistic target on the salary mentioned above given the fact that Dubai is an expensive place to live and work?
> 
> Would be nice if somebody could respond to my request.
> 
> Cheers,


Hello Delphi,

1BHK in downtown will cost you close to 90-100K per year, utilities is extra... for potential savings you can live somewhere cheap 75-80K and can commute everyday if your job is office based. The major expense is the rent and 5% of rent is given as Brokerage and 5% as Security Deposit. Please tell your wife to start applying as in Dubai finding a decent job can take months. You can easily save 35-40% provided you dont party and spend in malls. Its all about your lifestyle.
P.S. The 1BHK can come as furnished and unfurnished as well, depends on you how you manage.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## Sunder

boyya said:


> Hi all
> 
> I've got an offer as a Sales Manager for Middle East with a lot of traveling within the middle east but with residence in Dubai (home office). I have a university degree in Engineering from Switzerland and 5 years experience in Engineering and Management. I will relocate with my wife and two children in school age. My wife will have no job in Dubai. The package looks as bellow:
> 
> - Salary annual: 70'000 EUR incl. housing
> - Bonus annual: 10'000 EUR max.
> - Maximum Education allowance for my 2 children: 18'000 EUR (but 90% of school invoice)
> - Transportation allowance amount: 6'000 EUR
> - Flight tickets: 2 times per year, budget airline incl wife and children
> - Health insurance family: cost of standard insurance + supplementary package (at reasonable cost)
> - Accident insurance: cost of standard insurance.
> - Relocation allowance: 50% of monthly base salary net
> - Settling in allowance: 100% monthly base salary net
> - Transport furniture: Full cost.
> - A car should be offered as well.
> 
> Is this a good package for me and my family? Can we live there with a higher standard of living and are able to save good money there? Which points in your opinion and experience should be adjusted?
> 
> I hope you can advice me, its really important and urgent for me...
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hi,
Just changing to AED 1Euro = 4.5 AED

Salary = 315,000 per year or 26,250 per month
Bonus= 45000 per year ( consider this as zero)
Max School allowance = 81,000 is this per child or including both, if including both then its very less. Schooling is very costly in Dubai 70-90K per student per year.
Insurance,Relocation and settling in is not a problem. 

In my opinion with 2 school going kids you can save nor have a high standard or living as most or your salary will go in the rent as 2Bedroom is close to 120-150K per year and school fees.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## geonerd

*preparing for an interview*

I have a 2nd interview for a job in Dubai and the compensation package is part of the conversation. I have been doing research and found this site - what a wealth of information. Thanks! This seems like the perfect place to bounce my first offer. I put together some numbers and am hoping for feedback.

Job - engineering related field, managing projects in Iraq (includes some work there), business development in Iraq and Dubai, client liaison, contracts/proposals, subject matter expert, etc.

My background - 15+ years progressive experience, two master's degrees in the US both in engineering fields, 10+ years in business/accounting with a BS in Management. My salary in the US would be in the $95-105k range.

My budget from which to start a salary negotiation (annual):
Total package - 510,000 aed
Base salary - 370,000 aed
Housing (incl 1 bdrm/studio, DEWA, fees) - 110,000 aed
Transportation - 20,000 aed
Travel - home twice a year, spouse to the UAE once a year
Other items will include the standards: bonus, insurance, continuing ed, etc

My spouse will not be moving with me so I will not need to negotiate relocation or educational expenses.

I am still writing my plan and need to come up with my "walk away" or "what I need"; so above is my "what I want"

I meet with the company next week and am really excited about the potential this has for career growth. It is a great opportunity if everything else works out right. Have I covered all of the bases adequately? Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## geonerd

geonerd said:


> I have a 2nd interview for a job in Dubai and the compensation package is part of the conversation. I have been doing research and found this site - what a wealth of information. Thanks! This seems like the perfect place to bounce my first offer. I put together some numbers and am hoping for feedback.
> 
> Job - engineering related field, managing projects in Iraq (includes some work there), business development in Iraq and Dubai, client liaison, contracts/proposals, subject matter expert, etc.
> 
> My background - 15+ years progressive experience, two master's degrees in the US both in engineering fields, 10+ years in business/accounting with a BS in Management. My salary in the US would be in the $95-105k range.
> 
> My budget from which to start a salary negotiation (annual):
> Total package - 510,000 aed
> Base salary - 370,000 aed
> Housing (incl 1 bdrm/studio, DEWA, fees) - 110,000 aed
> Transportation - 20,000 aed
> Travel - home twice a year, spouse to the UAE once a year
> Other items will include the standards: bonus, insurance, continuing ed, etc
> 
> My spouse will not be moving with me so I will not need to negotiate relocation or educational expenses.
> 
> I am still writing my plan and need to come up with my "walk away" or "what I need"; so above is my "what I want"
> 
> I meet with the company next week and am really excited about the potential this has for career growth. It is a great opportunity if everything else works out right. Have I covered all of the bases adequately? Thanks for any feedback.


Bad conversions. Correct numbers:
Total package - 540,000 aed
Base salary - 390,000 aed
Housing (incl 1 bdrm/studio, DEWA, fees) - 110,000 aed
Transportation - 25,000 aed

My US income comparison is for a office supervisory job that would not include business development. Hope that clarifies a little better.
Thanks, Geonerd


----------



## boyya

Sunder said:


> Hi,
> Just changing to AED 1Euro = 4.5 AED
> 
> Salary = 315,000 per year or 26,250 per month
> Bonus= 45000 per year ( consider this as zero)
> Max School allowance = 81,000 is this per child or including both, if including both then its very less. Schooling is very costly in Dubai 70-90K per student per year.
> Insurance,Relocation and settling in is not a problem.
> 
> In my opinion with 2 school going kids you can save nor have a high standard or living as most or your salary will go in the rent as 2Bedroom is close to 120-150K per year and school fees.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sunder.


Hi Thanks for your Mail: 
Well after a discussion with the company, I got an adjuster offer:
Salary:360'000 base annually 
Bonus 4500 per year
Housing allowance: 90'000 AED per year.
School allowance should be adjuster lets consider by 90'000 AED per year for both 
Transport allowance at least 30'000 AED per year.

What would you say now ? 
thx!


----------



## jdman

*offer*

I have an offer in Abu Dhabi. Was curious as to the ability to live on these amounts. I am unmarried with no children.

All is annually:
Base Salary: 220k AED
Housing Allowance: 213k AED
Travel Allowance: 57k AED

Thanks!


----------



## NJE

Hello, I have a job offer in Dubai and was wondering how far my salary would stretch.

The annual salary is 300k AED. Accommodation will be provided by the employers as well as private health insurance and one economy return flight a year. Four weeks paid holiday and all meals during working hours. However, this is for a 13h/6day working week. I am single without children.


----------



## Hyden

NJE said:


> Hello, I have a job offer in Dubai and was wondering how far my salary would stretch.
> 
> The annual salary is 300k AED. Accommodation will be provided by the employers as well as private health insurance and one economy return flight a year. Four weeks paid holiday and all meals during working hours. However, this is for a 13h/6day working week. I am single without children.


It's hard for fellow member forumner here to give a good answer/comparison without knowing what's your current salary and job position. For instance, that's a good salary for waiter in restaurant.


----------



## Stevesolar

NJE said:


> Hello, I have a job offer in Dubai and was wondering how far my salary would stretch.
> 
> The annual salary is 300k AED. Accommodation will be provided by the employers as well as private health insurance and one economy return flight a year. Four weeks paid holiday and all meals during working hours. However, this is for a 13h/6day working week. I am single without children.


Hi,
This is a good salary for a single person without children and if you get accomodation.
The big problem that you will find is the working hours - especially compared with Europe.
Please do not underestimate the difference between a European 7.5h/5day working week and a UAE 13h/6day week.
Because of the climate here, i believe that the working day is more tiring than in Europe and the levels of traffic seem to be increasing daily in Dubai - with the increasing construction activity.
This means that door to door could be more like 15-16 hours per day.
In fact - on this basis - you wont actually get much time to spend the salary that you earn!!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## TallyHo

13 hours a day, six days a week?

F**** no. That's 78 hours a week! 

Most western expats will be working five days, not six. You'd miss out on most of the social activities. It's no life. 



NJE said:


> Hello, I have a job offer in Dubai and was wondering how far my salary would stretch.
> 
> The annual salary is 300k AED. Accommodation will be provided by the employers as well as private health insurance and one economy return flight a year. Four weeks paid holiday and all meals during working hours. However, this is for a 13h/6day working week. I am single without children.


----------



## TallyHo

Your housing allowance is very high relative to the base salary. It's structured that way to reduce your end of service gratuity, which is based solely on the base salary.

All in all, the final package sum is quite good and I assume it's up to you to spend it however you wish. If the housing allowance was use it or lose it, meaning you don't get to keep the differential if you find a cheaper place to live, I'd turn down the offer, but that's me and not you and I don't know what your current position is. 

If you do get to keep the differential in your housing, then find a decent apartment for 100K and save the rest. Same with the travel allowance. 




jdman said:


> I have an offer in Abu Dhabi. Was curious as to the ability to live on these amounts. I am unmarried with no children.
> 
> All is annually:
> Base Salary: 220k AED
> Housing Allowance: 213k AED
> Travel Allowance: 57k AED
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## NJE

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> This is a good salary for a single person without children and if you get accomodation.
> The big problem that you will find is the working hours - especially compared with Europe.
> Please do not underestimate the difference between a European 7.5h/5day working week and a UAE 13h/6day week.
> Because of the climate here, i believe that the working day is more tiring than in Europe and the levels of traffic seem to be increasing daily in Dubai - with the increasing construction activity.
> This means that door to door could be more like 15-16 hours per day.
> In fact - on this basis - you wont actually get much time to spend the salary that you earn!!
> Cheers
> Steve


Hello Steve,

I will be a governess to teach and look after children, so my accommodation is in the house of my employers. I am currently working 5 days/12 hours, so it won't make a huge difference. I am currently on £36k net (£50k gross). While my days are long, the children will go to school during the day and I have some time to myself during that time.


----------



## Stevesolar

NJE said:


> Hello Steve,
> 
> I will be a governess to teach and look after children, so my accommodation is in the house of my employers. I am currently working 5 days/12 hours, so it won't make a huge difference. I am currently on £36k net (£50k gross). While my days are long, the children will go to school during the day and I have some time to myself during that time.


Hi,
Out of interest, what nationality are the childrens parents? - as this will have a huge bearing on your working and living conditions (and the real potential working hours that you will be expected to work).
Cheers
Steve


----------



## NJE

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Out of interest, what nationality are the childrens parents? - as this will have a huge bearing on your working and living conditions (and the real potential working hours that you will be expected to work).
> Cheers
> Steve


Hello Steve,

The family is half German half British. I am German myself, but I have worked for a very long time in England. It's through an agency and the current governess highly recommends.


----------



## Biddlymo

Hey all! British girl, 24 with a job offer of 6000 per month, single and hoping to increase my income with paid gigs/promotional work out of work hours...Will I survive? Xx


----------



## Hyden

Biddlymo said:


> Hey all! British girl, 24 with a job offer of 6000 per month, single and hoping to increase my income with paid gigs/promotional work out of work hours...Will I survive? Xx


6000 PER MONTH in USD or AED ?

By the way I attached here sample Cost of Living and Salary Analysis Report for AED25,000 per month. (pdf file)


----------



## Nash000

Just to make sure what Hyden's report says: The cost of living in Dubai is higher than in Cologne, Germany so that a net salary of 25.000 AED in Cologne is equivalent to 29.000 AED here. (Almost completely due to rent difference). It does NOT say that you need 25.000 AED to survive here.

That said, 6000 AED is very much on the low side. Check this thread to get some context and browse the find an appartment thread to get an idea about rent.


----------



## Biddlymo

Ok, everything is paid for flights etc, I'm used to a lower wage as it's entertainment and usually subsidise with gigs as I am a professional singer...so it's a day job basically with scope to gig when I can...thanks for the advice!


----------



## rsinner

Biddlymo said:


> Ok, everything is paid for flights etc, I'm used to a lower wage as it's entertainment and usually subsidise with gigs as I am a professional singer...so it's a day job basically with scope to gig when I can...thanks for the advice!


Is housing paid for?
This is not the UK. Unless you know a few people you can share places with or practically live for free, 6000 AED is far from enough. 
Also, there could be visa issues in taking up gigs outside of your main sponsor.


----------



## TallyHo

If you have housing paid for and transportation to/from the workplace provided and I'm assuming some meals at the workplace are also provided as well as I'm guessing you'll be working in a place that sells food&beverage, then 6,000 is _okay_ if you're in it for the challenge and excitement of living overseas.

But it is not lavish. If you stick to a budget of 500/week for extras and socialisation and don't mind forgoing brunches and don't drink too much, that leaves you with 4,000/month to save. It's not bad, really, there are people on much bigger packages but once housing/transport/food is paid for the month, they don't have even 4,000 in savings. 

For someone who's 22, 23 or 24, it could be doable. But your housing and transportation *must* be fully covered, including utilities. Just be aware that the housing may be in a less than salubrious location. Will you have your own room or will you share a room? 

As for gigs outside work, be aware that the UAE does not allow for freelancing without a visa, and your visa prevents you from taking on work outside your regular employer. I'm not saying it isn't possible as a lot of things happen on the black market here, but just be aware that it'll be illegal.



Biddlymo said:


> Ok, everything is paid for flights etc, I'm used to a lower wage as it's entertainment and usually subsidize with gigs as I am a professional singer...so it's a day job basically with scope to gig when I can...thanks for the advice!


----------



## Biddlymo

The housing is shared apartments in Jumeriah village...Transport is covered too to the work. So in regards to say playing with a band every Saturday I'd have to be pretty careful? It's rather confusing as there are plenty of one off gigs advertised! I'm just testing the water, if 6000 might be a struggle i will have to try and find something else...thanks for the advice!  xx


----------



## BedouGirl

Biddlymo said:


> The housing is shared apartments in Jumeriah village...Transport is covered too to the work. So in regards to say playing with a band every Saturday I'd have to be pretty careful? It's rather confusing as there are plenty of one off gigs advertised! I'm just testing the water, if 6000 might be a struggle i will have to try and find something else...thanks for the advice!  xx


You can work for other entities but you have to have a special letter from your sponsor to say you can and, as far as I know, there is a time limitation on that letter (perhaps a year?) and I think it has to be for one organization rather than many. You could try asking your prospective employer perhaps?


----------



## TallyHo

The question of whether you will struggle will depend on your priorities.

Housing and transportation is covered, great. The flat is presumably furnished with the basics. 

Jumeirah Village is fine. It's a bit out of the way and there's not much in JV other than townhouses and flats. I don't know what the public transportation links are like. The reason I mention this is because if you want to do a week's grocery shopping, the best/cheapest options are Lulu or Carrefour in Al Barsha, and you'd probably need to take a taxi. A round trip taxi will probably run you 60 AED. You can feed yourself on 200/week. If you stick to a budget of 500/week, then half your budget is just getting the food. But if you can find a bus that services JV it will probably only cost you 5 AED to get to/from the mall. If you want to go to a ladies' night for the free drinks (and there are scores of them all over Dubai practically every night outside the weekend), you also need to factor in the taxi fare to your destination. 

It's doable to live off your package offer as long as you're realistic and never get into debt and stick to a budget. You should be able to live decently enough on 3,000 a month given your housing and transportation is covered. 

As regards the freelance gigs, ask the person who hired you if they're willing to provide a no objection letter.



Biddlymo said:


> The housing is shared apartments in Jumeriah village...Transport is covered too to the work. So in regards to say playing with a band every Saturday I'd have to be pretty careful? It's rather confusing as there are plenty of one off gigs advertised! I'm just testing the water, if 6000 might be a struggle i will have to try and find something else...thanks for the advice!  xx


----------



## yzmar

Hello Guys,

I'm a CCIE engineer with 7 years of experience. Just got an offer from one of the ADNOC group companies:

Salary Monthly : 20,000 AED
Flight and relocation covered
Housing covered up to 150,000 AED.

I'm married with a wife, but no kids.

Would this work?


----------



## newkidontheblock

thats great money for a cisco engineer


----------



## Sunder

yzmar said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I'm a CCIE engineer with 7 years of experience. Just got an offer from one of the ADNOC group companies:
> 
> Salary Monthly : 20,000 AED
> Flight and relocation covered
> Housing covered up to 150,000 AED.
> 
> I'm married with a wife, but no kids.
> 
> Would this work?


Hello yzmar,

It entirely depends on you... With the housing covered, the rest of the expenses will be in tune of 5000 AED per month for moderate living, for high class living 8-10K Aed per month will be the expenses... Wht about child's(in future) school fees... plus look for no of days of holidays...in Abu Dhabi Medical insurance is compulsory for everyone which the employer provides... Looks good offer for me...!!!


----------



## yzmar

Thanks Sunder and newkidontheblock,

@Sunder, no kids yet at least for another 1 year, number of holidays is 38 annual days, they provide school fees buffer at 35,000 dirhams per child between ages 5-18. 

Any suggestions on very good areas to live? I don't intend to get a car in the first 6 months.

Also any additional tips would be welcome. 

Sending in my acceptance today :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sunder

yzmar said:


> Thanks Sunder and newkidontheblock,
> 
> @Sunder, no kids yet at least for another 1 year, number of holidays is 38 annual days, they provide school fees buffer at 35,000 dirhams per child between ages 5-18.
> 
> Any suggestions on very good areas to live? I don't intend to get a car in the first 6 months.
> 
> Also any additional tips would be welcome.
> 
> Sending in my acceptance today :fingerscrossed:


Hello yzmar,

You can live in Hamdan street close to Corniche...I guess your posting is in Abu Dhabi. Also check with your employer is the broker fees and security deposit is included in the HRA, else you have to pay that from our own pocket. School fees is still on lower side but I guess it can be managed, the furniture is also not so expensive you can get everything in 10-15K Dhs. Will your wife also work, if that is so it will be an additional benefit for saving money. All the best !!!

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## lstott21

*job offer*

Hi people not quite in the same league as the chemical engineers I know, but I have been offered a position at the Stables (expat american themed bar) part of the peninsula group.

It's 4000 a month not including tips, with accommodation food on duty and transport all included. I have a pretty simple lifestyle does this seem a fair offer. They also pay all flights, visa and other costs. 

thanks for any help


----------



## DubaiResident

lstott21 said:


> Hi people not quite in the same league as the chemical engineers I know, but I have been offered a position at the Stables (expat american themed bar) part of the peninsula group.
> 
> It's 4000 a month not including tips, with accommodation food on duty and transport all included. I have a pretty simple lifestyle does this seem a fair offer. They also pay all flights, visa and other costs.
> 
> thanks for any help


If you are looking for an adventure abroad, while working and saving being the secondary purpose, then it sounds ok. Don't expect to save much, no matter how simple your lifestyle is. To give you an idea, a weekly grocery shopping will cost around 200 per week, and that is for the simplest of the simpletons 

Having accommodation included is the major factor here, as that is everyone's major expense in the UAE. So make sure the accommodation you are given is something you will be happy in, because moving out with that salary is not an option.

Although to be honest, I really don't know what the range of salaries are, for western bartenders.


----------



## lstott21

*reply job offer*

Thanks, for that I'm not really expecting to save at all as such I need to send home around 100 but only for a few months. It seems average from what I can tell some are even less money... I just want to be able to work, and have the odd night out here and there  I've lived in cruise ship cabins so accommodation wise I'm sure ill live 😊


----------



## DubaiResident

lstott21 said:


> Thanks, for that I'm not really expecting to save at all as such I need to send home around 100 but only for a few months. It seems average from what I can tell some are even less money... I just want to be able to work, and have the odd night out here and there  I've lived in cruise ship cabins so accommodation wise I'm sure ill live 😊


Then I'd say, buckle up for an adventure of a lifetime and welcome to the UAE. 

I can assure you that this place is a little bit more spacious than a cruise ship. Good luck!


----------



## Sunder

lstott21 said:


> Hi people not quite in the same league as the chemical engineers I know, but I have been offered a position at the Stables (expat american themed bar) part of the peninsula group.
> 
> It's 4000 a month not including tips, with accommodation food on duty and transport all included. I have a pretty simple lifestyle does this seem a fair offer. They also pay all flights, visa and other costs.
> 
> thanks for any help


Hello Istott,

The salary is very low as Dubai is a shopping hub and you cant resist yourself shopping every week, so your credit card bill is gonna shoot up and you might fall into credit trap like many expats. The tips (in my view) wont be as much as in Europe/US, and the working hours for bartenders are quite long around 10-12hrs/day. So decide,think and then come down here. All the best .

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## lstott21

Hello I will be supervising the floor service and that's about what I have worked before on cruise ships so I think ill be ok , I certainly will not be shopping a great deal though lol nothing could interest me less I hate doing it here so certainly not about to run out and spend loads of money on it there... also it isn't really customary to tip in England as such so ...

Hmmm well thanks for you thoughts though ?


----------



## TallyHo

I rarely use my CC and have no CC debt, nor have I ever accumulated any.

Why? Because I don't like shopping! Especially in Dubai where everything is overpriced. You know, it is possible to go through the malls without buying anything....

But your comment on tips being low is on target. Americans have a big tipping culture, which is painful for me when I visit the States and am still expected to tip 15-20% for subpar service. In the UAE many people won't tip at all, and others will leave maybe 10%. I don't think I leave any more than 10%.




Sunder said:


> Hello Istott,
> 
> The salary is very low as Dubai is a shopping hub and you cant resist yourself shopping every week, so your credit card bill is gonna shoot up and you might fall into credit trap like many expats. The tips (in my view) wont be as much as in Europe/US, and the working hours for bartenders are quite long around 10-12hrs/day. So decide,think and then come down here. All the best .
> 
> Thanks,
> Sunder.


----------



## TallyHo

The pay is really quite low but it's doable to live on it as you'd only have to fund some food and transportation outside work.

Stables is on Sheikh Zayed, which means there's metro stops right there and that makes it handier if you want to catch the metro to the malls or to other nightlife spots rather than taking taxis. Even on your days off you can probably grab the company transportation to Stables for free in order to connect to the metro. So you should be able to keep your transportation costs down to a bare minimum, which can be a problem for others as many accommodations are outside the city and require expensive taxi fares. 

If you only go out to ladies' nights where you get a few free drinks, that cuts down on socialisation expenditures even more.

Your biggest challenge is that you will be surrounded by western expats who will make far more than you do and have lifestyle expenditures you can't keep up with. You'll have to say no to brunches, for example. But if you find a tight group of people in similar economic position and are in it for the adventure, then go for it.

Just never get into debt! 



lstott21 said:


> Hello I will be supervising the floor service and that's about what I have worked before on cruise ships so I think ill be ok , I certainly will not be shopping a great deal though lol nothing could interest me less I hate doing it here so certainly not about to run out and spend loads of money on it there... also it isn't really customary to tip in England as such so ...
> 
> Hmmm well thanks for you thoughts though ?


----------



## lstott21

Yeah I can understand the lure of spending money of course, and being with people who have more money than you do but In all honesty I will be working 6 days out of 7 so socializing in the main will be within work and i certainly don't mind going out and not drinking.... not that I don't enjoy a good booze up to of course lol 

I don't expect a monumental amount in tips certainly but I look at it that say I make a few bob at the end of the week I can put it away or treat myself it's an extra not an expected thing...

I 've tried to work it out on a bare minimum that way I know I can manage though i'll have more than this if you say 3,000 that would give me 100 dirhams a day to live on my expenditure only being food which main meals will be provided for 6 days and a possible outing occasionally. I felt this was reasonable although I see everyone's point that it's not a lap of luxury.


----------



## LetsGo1

Hi,
How do you rate an offer of 16000 AED p/m Base 9500 AED p/m Rent and Bonus in Dubai?
Have wife and two kids.

Would highly appreciate your response.


----------



## TallyHo

Terrible.

Unless your wife quickly finds a salary making another 25,000/month.

You don't seem to have school fees as part of your package. School fees at a good American school in Dubai will cost you as much as 80,000-100,000 per child. Other western international schools will run between 45,000 and 75,000/year. 

A two bedroom apartment in a decent area will cost at least 100,000 AED/year. Add another 5-10% for operating expenses.

Then you have to fund two cars. 

Then buy groceries. 

Then eat out. 

It won't add up for a family. For a single person, or even a couple, it's doable. But having children in Dubai is a very expensive proposition and it's not doable on your package offer.



LetsGo1 said:


> Hi,
> How do you rate an offer of 16000 AED p/m Base 9500 AED p/m Rent and Bonus in Dubai?
> Have wife and two kids.
> 
> Would highly appreciate your response.


----------



## LetsGo1

TallyHo said:


> Terrible.
> 
> Unless your wife quickly finds a salary making another 25,000/month.
> 
> You don't seem to have school fees as part of your package. School fees at a good American school in Dubai will cost you as much as 80,000-100,000 per child. Other western international schools will run between 45,000 and 75,000/year.
> 
> A two bedroom apartment in a decent area will cost at least 100,000 AED/year. Add another 5-10% for operating expenses.
> 
> Then you have to fund two cars.
> 
> Then buy groceries.
> 
> Then eat out.
> 
> It won't add up for a family. For a single person, or even a couple, it's doable. But having children in Dubai is a very expensive proposition and it's not doable on your package offer.


Oh wow
They are giving 60 K per year for the kids tuition re reimbursement, I thought it would be enough no? the one you mentioned which cost 80-100 K per child is this the top of the line school or still not the top of line school?
My breakdown research says:
Grocery 3000 
Cars 2000
Rent 10,000
utilities + Housing fees 1000
Maid 800
Misc (Shopping ) 3000

20 K approx per month. 
Am I dreaming? Or did I miss anything else? Can you please break down the numbers if I miss anything?


----------



## brit1981

Hi All,

I am a UK national working in financial industry in London. 

I am in talks with a UK company who are looking to send me to Dubai and the expected offer is as below:

Basic: AED 35,000 per month
Housing: AED 150,000 annual
School Fee: Fully paid for
Medical etc included
Full relocation expenses paid
AED 60,000 sign on bonus (1 time)

The job will also has an annual performance bonus which can range between AED 50k to AED 100k

I am a married man with 2 kids (both going to primary)
We have a moderate life style. We do like nice cars but nothing too extravagant. I am earning Â£75k in UK and my wife is earning close to Â£70k. My wife will not work if we move to Dubai. Do you think the salary being offered good enough to live a decent life and save a bit?

Thanks


----------



## TallyHo

You had not mentioned school fees previously.

That does help change some of the fundamentals. But be aware it's not sufficient for the top two American schools (ASD and DAA). I don't know how old your children are but 60/year will just about cover the higher years at some of the other schools, including Dubai International Academy. Remember, school fees go up every year, school allowances rarely do. You will have more choice at the primary years but for a good secondary school you may not be happy with your choices. 

3K a month for groceries for a family of four is reasonable, as long as you stick to a budget and shop exclusively at Carrefour or Lulu Hypermarket and never go into Spinneys.
2K a month for two (?) cars seems low. 2K a month for one rental car is the norm. Plus you have petrol (average 125/week) and salik tolls, which do add up. If you are able to buy two used cars in cash then you only have the petrol, salik, insurance and servicing, so 2K a month for two cars seems reasonable. 

10K a month for rent is 120,000 a year. The only place where you can find a villa for this is in Mirdiff, which is perfectly fine even if under the flight path. Not flashy. But remember you need to pay 5% agent's fee, and another 5% in deposit (with no guarantees for a refund at the termination of your lease). 5% annual housing tax and probably another 500-1,000 a month in utilities, plus internet/tv package. Are you able to pay your rent for the year in 1-2 cheques? 

Another 3,000 a month for miscellaneous (eating out, a few drinks per month, occasional shopping) is reasonable but once again, it's sticking to a budget and eating at cheaper restaurants. 

You will likely spend almost every penny of your income with minimal savings at the end of the year for holidays and splurges. You can live decently enough but you will be limited in your choices of schools and what activities you can do. If your wife finds a job making even only 10K a month, then it does put you in a better position. 



LetsGo1 said:


> Oh wow
> They are giving 60 K per year for the kids tuition re reimbursement, I thought it would be enough no? the one you mentioned which cost 80-100 K per child is this the top of the line school or still not the top of line school?
> My breakdown research says:
> Grocery 3000
> Cars 2000
> Rent 10,000
> utilities + Housing fees 1000
> Maid 800
> Misc (Shopping ) 3000
> 
> 20 K approx per month.
> Am I dreaming? Or did I miss anything else? Can you please break down the numbers if I miss anything?


----------



## Sunder

brit1981 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am a UK national working in financial industry in London.
> 
> I am in talks with a UK company who are looking to send me to Dubai and the expected offer is as below:
> 
> Basic: AED 35,000 per month
> Housing: AED 150,000 annual
> School Fee: Fully paid for
> Medical etc included
> Full relocation expenses paid
> AED 60,000 sign on bonus (1 time)
> 
> The job will also has an annual performance bonus which can range between AED 50k to AED 100k
> 
> I am a married man with 2 kids (both going to primary)
> We have a moderate life style. We do like nice cars but nothing too extravagant. I am earning Â£75k in UK and my wife is earning close to Â£70k. My wife will not work if we move to Dubai. Do you think the salary being offered good enough to live a decent life and save a bit?
> 
> Thanks


Hello Brit1981,

With housing and School fees included, it seems to be a decent offer in my sense, as you would be able to save at least 25000 Dhs per month even after all your expenses(groceries, utilities, Car loan,fuel etc), provided you dont go shopping every weekend. Now there is a catch... how much are you able to save back home, the amount you save here should be more than what are you saving in England. Point no 2) Will your wife be working ? If she will then will be an additional saving for your family. Overall, cost of living is cheap when Housing, Schooling and Medical are taken care of.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## LetsGo1

TallyHo said:


> You had not mentioned school fees previously.
> 
> That does help change some of the fundamentals. But be aware it's not sufficient for the top two American schools (ASD and DAA). I don't know how old your children are but 60/year will just about cover the higher years at some of the other schools, including Dubai International Academy. Remember, school fees go up every year, school allowances rarely do. You will have more choice at the primary years but for a good secondary school you may not be happy with your choices.
> 
> 3K a month for groceries for a family of four is reasonable, as long as you stick to a budget and shop exclusively at Carrefour or Lulu Hypermarket and never go into Spinneys.
> 2K a month for two (?) cars seems low. 2K a month for one rental car is the norm. Plus you have petrol (average 125/week) and salik tolls, which do add up. If you are able to buy two used cars in cash then you only have the petrol, salik, insurance and servicing, so 2K a month for two cars seems reasonable.
> 
> 10K a month for rent is 120,000 a year. The only place where you can find a villa for this is in Mirdiff, which is perfectly fine even if under the flight path. Not flashy. But remember you need to pay 5% agent's fee, and another 5% in deposit (with no guarantees for a refund at the termination of your lease). 5% annual housing tax and probably another 500-1,000 a month in utilities, plus internet/tv package. Are you able to pay your rent for the year in 1-2 cheques?
> 
> Another 3,000 a month for miscellaneous (eating out, a few drinks per month, occasional shopping) is reasonable but once again, it's sticking to a budget and eating at cheaper restaurants.
> 
> You will likely spend almost every penny of your income with minimal savings at the end of the year for holidays and splurges. You can live decently enough but you will be limited in your choices of schools and what activities you can do. If your wife finds a job making even only 10K a month, then it does put you in a better position.


Thanks, really appreciate your detailed response.
They will give first 6 months rent, there is a 3-4 time basic salary bonus, 60 in education definitely not enough so I'll be adding close to 5 K a month from my pocket in order to make it to good schools. I have 7 and 3 year old kids.

So 16 K basic
60 K in Education
9500 Rent
Bonus 3-4 time basic salary
One time/year ticket 
I thought it is a very good offer? I guess I was wrong about it haan.

I'm making 110 K here plus the benefits like Medical, Free education (Of course) and Retirement plan in US.


----------



## Sunder

LetsGo1 said:


> Thanks, really appreciate your detailed response.
> They will give first 6 months rent, there is a 3-4 time basic salary bonus, 60 in education definitely not enough so I'll be adding close to 5 K a month from my pocket in order to make it to good schools. I have 7 and 3 year old kids.
> 
> So 16 K basic
> 60 K in Education
> 9500 Rent
> Bonus 3-4 time basic salary
> One time/year ticket
> I thought it is a very good offer? I guess I was wrong about it haan.
> 
> I'm making 110 K here plus the benefits like Medical, Free education (Of course) and Retirement plan in US.


Hello LetsGo1,

In my view its just an average offer where I dont think you will be able to save anything, as schooling costs are on higher side plus there is an increase in rent every year and the salary increment is very less (2-3%). How much are you saving back home, if you are not saving more than that amount here its useless to come down here. Of course tax free seems attractive but there are lot of expenses which you cant avoid(traffic fines )

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## TallyHo

You currently make $110K USD, correct? You have two kids who probably go to local state schools that you are happy with?

Your base salary and housing allowance combined translates into 83,000 USD. You are willing to accept a nearly $30,000 pay cut to move to Dubai? 

School fees are a moot point because they only cover the lack of free schools, and you still wouldn't be able to afford the genuinely good American schools like ASD or DAA. 

No, it's not a good offer. Even with the tax free bit. Remember, you get no real retirement savings contribution here. No contribution into your social security accounts. No 401K matching. Bonuses are never guaranteed. If it happens, great. If it doesn't, par for course out here.

You will save nothing because you will need to dip into your basic salary for school fees and the cost of living is very high. Rents are high. Groceries are expensive. Entertainment and socialisation are expensive. You will not save money for nice holidays around the region or drive midrange cars, not even a 4x4. 

You will probably finish the year in a worse position than had you stayed in your current job.

I don't want to be so disheartening, but it really is not a good offer compared to what you currently make. 

I don't know what you do, but if you are in a role where you make $110K/year plus benefits, you should be able to find a better paying position in Dubai. Just keep looking and applying. Never make the move here until the money matches the reality. You need a minimum of 40,000/month all in, closer to 50,000/month all in is better. I tell people that to maintain a middle class Western lifestyle with two children, a 3-4 bedroom villa, above average to good international schools and a nice but not lavish lifestyle, 2 holidays a year, 50,000/month is what you need to aim for. This is assuming you still want to save a decent bit from your income. 

So far your offer works out to only 35,000 a month, including the school fees. 





LetsGo1 said:


> Thanks, really appreciate your detailed response.
> They will give first 6 months rent, there is a 3-4 time basic salary bonus, 60 in education definitely not enough so I'll be adding close to 5 K a month from my pocket in order to make it to good schools. I have 7 and 3 year old kids.
> 
> So 16 K basic
> 60 K in Education
> 9500 Rent
> Bonus 3-4 time basic salary
> One time/year ticket
> I thought it is a very good offer? I guess I was wrong about it haan.
> 
> I'm making 110 K here plus the benefits like Medical, Free education (Of course) and Retirement plan in US.


----------



## TallyHo

You and your wife combined make £145,000? Ok, it's in London but still...

Your offer works out to £98,500, not including school fees. 

If you were making the full £145,000 alone, then obviously the package offer is a step down, but if you are anticipating making the move so the wife wouldn't need to work, it's understandable. 

My rule of thumb for a middle class western expatriate family is to aim for a package value of as close to 50,000 AED/month all inclusive, in order to have a decent quality middle class lifestyle in Dubai. With school fees, you are above the 50,000 benchmark, so yes, you will live comfortably enough and save a bit. 

Your big challenge will be finding a decent villa for 150,000 as rents are quite high. You may need to dip into your base salary. Forget the Porsche and Mercedes, get a Pajero for the wife and maybe a Wrangler for yourself, don't go to brunches every weekend, control yourself at the Dubai Mall, shop at Carrefour instead of Spinneys, and you'll still be able to save quite a bit and go on 1-2 nice holidays each year plus the annual trips home. 

I would double check that school fees are indeed paid in full for any school you pick? School fees for UK curriculum schools rage hugely, from 35K to 100K. The better ones are obviously more expensive. The fees go up every year so you need to clarify if there is a cap or not on the fees. Most companies have a cap on fees.

I would also go back to the company and say that your wife will have to resign from a very well paying job in the UK to make the move to Dubai. £70,000 is nothing to laugh at. Ask them to bump up your base salary to compensate for some of that loss. Even another 5K a month goes a long way. 

We had another poster on here who was a major recruiter for big companies and she claimed it was normal in major companies to compensate for the spouse's need to resign from a current job to make the move. They wouldn't compensate for the full amount, but did offer something. The worst the company can say is no!





brit1981 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am a UK national working in financial industry in London.
> 
> I am in talks with a UK company who are looking to send me to Dubai and the expected offer is as below:
> 
> Basic: AED 35,000 per month
> Housing: AED 150,000 annual
> School Fee: Fully paid for
> Medical etc included
> Full relocation expenses paid
> AED 60,000 sign on bonus (1 time)
> 
> The job will also has an annual performance bonus which can range between AED 50k to AED 100k
> 
> I am a married man with 2 kids (both going to primary)
> We have a moderate life style. We do like nice cars but nothing too extravagant. I am earning Ã‚Â£75k in UK and my wife is earning close to Ã‚Â£70k. My wife will not work if we move to Dubai. Do you think the salary being offered good enough to live a decent life and save a bit?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## brit1981

Tally Ho, very useful input. I am expecting formal offer sometime next week and will revert back with further update. 

Thanks. Much appreciated.


----------



## brit1981

Sunder as I mentioned above, I will now wait for the formal offer and will come back with further comments. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## LetsGo1

TallyHo said:


> You and your wife combined make £145,000? Ok, it's in London but still...
> 
> Your offer works out to £98,500, not including school fees.
> 
> If you were making the full £145,000 alone, then obviously the package offer is a step down, but if you are anticipating making the move so the wife wouldn't need to work, it's understandable.
> 
> My rule of thumb for a middle class western expatriate family is to aim for a package value of as close to 50,000 AED/month all inclusive, in order to have a decent quality middle class lifestyle in Dubai. With school fees, you are above the 50,000 benchmark, so yes, you will live comfortably enough and save a bit.
> 
> Your big challenge will be finding a decent villa for 150,000 as rents are quite high. You may need to dip into your base salary. Forget the Porsche and Mercedes, get a Pajero for the wife and maybe a Wrangler for yourself, don't go to brunches every weekend, control yourself at the Dubai Mall, shop at Carrefour instead of Spinneys, and you'll still be able to save quite a bit and go on 1-2 nice holidays each year plus the annual trips home.
> 
> I would double check that school fees are indeed paid in full for any school you pick? School fees for UK curriculum schools rage hugely, from 35K to 100K. The better ones are obviously more expensive. The fees go up every year so you need to clarify if there is a cap or not on the fees. Most companies have a cap on fees.
> 
> I would also go back to the company and say that your wife will have to resign from a very well paying job in the UK to make the move to Dubai. £70,000 is nothing to laugh at. Ask them to bump up your base salary to compensate for some of that loss. Even another 5K a month goes a long way.
> 
> We had another poster on here who was a major recruiter for big companies and she claimed it was normal in major companies to compensate for the spouse's need to resign from a current job to make the move. They wouldn't compensate for the full amount, but did offer something. The worst the company can say is no!


Thanks,
110 K Gross after tax close to 80-85. Plus benefits and retirement package.

I'm an application Architect in technology industry, not sure you would be able to tell me that this is a good number for this position or not.
My aim is to rent a nice three bedroom apartment not a villa and then maintain a good standard life which I can but to me biggest puzzle piece to fit in to the picture us the schools.
You are right they are way too expensive but how do rate those schools who charges close to 50 K ? 

This is what I'm expecting to spend:
Rent 10000
Groceries 3000
Cars 3000
Utilities 1000 ( Phone, Internet and Tv paid)
Misc ( clothes etc ) 3000
Education 4000
So now what I have left is the bonus money 65-75K close to 18K $.
Above mentioned numbers to you are on the lower side? because after browsing this forum and talking to couple of expats I padded them with at least 500 in each category.


----------



## desertman

*salary range...Director IT/Telecom ?*

Can you please share an idea about potential salary range per month for Director level job in large Dubai IT/Telecom company? reporting to 1 level bellow CxO

What would be typical break down for expat package ...some rough numbers would be sufficient...bonuses and/or perks?


HR has indicated following:

The average total pay range for a director in XXX ranges from AED. 38000 - AED.55000/- depending on department, critical technology, availability of other talent in the market etc.

The pay composition consists of Basic - fixed amount , Housing - usually 25% of basic, transportation - 10% of basic. There might be other allowances like mobile, gasoline etc depends on function you are going to, who is offering etc. Medical Insurance, annual tickets etc can be considered as standard.

This is major IT/Telecom company in Dubai...


----------



## Saghlam

*Job Offer - Product Manager*

Hello all,

I think I just read more than 100 pages in that thread and still have questions in my mind.

I just received my offer 15k/m AED + medical insurance + plane ticket and there is no accomodation.

I am 28 years old and single, talked with a friend who lives in Dubai and he told me he's doing fine with 12k and he also didnt have any accomodation but as far I read in thread, even 15k is not enough to live in Dubai, or do I get it wrong?

All I am expecting with that offer is rent a studio apartment and buy a decent car, I am not that much in to save some money but %10 saving could be fine.

It will be great to hear a typical monthly expenses for a single guy.


----------



## TallyHo

You are going to struggle to find a 3-bedroom apartment for 120,000 a month. It's possible but you will be severely limited in where you can live. Silicon Oasis is a possibility. IMPZ zone is another. Remember, when you rent a property it's you who has to pay the agent a 5% commission on the year's rent. There's other associated start up costs, such as dewa deposits (2,000 I think). 

If you can downsize to a 2-bedroom apartment you have more options.

DIA seems to be in your price range. It's an ok school. Nothing bad or wrong with it. But note that if you live in IMPZ Zone, DIA is clear on the other side of Dubai. 

What happens if you don't get the bonus money?

The idea of coming to Dubai on a smaller income than in your home country is crazy, even with the so called tax savings. Remember, that means no contribution to your social security and you have to fund school fees. 



LetsGo1 said:


> Thanks,
> 110 K Gross after tax close to 80-85. Plus benefits and retirement package.
> 
> I'm an application Architect in technology industry, not sure you would be able to tell me that this is a good number for this position or not.
> My aim is to rent a nice three bedroom apartment not a villa and then maintain a good standard life which I can but to me biggest puzzle piece to fit in to the picture us the schools.
> You are right they are way too expensive but how do rate those schools who charges close to 50 K ?
> 
> This is what I'm expecting to spend:
> Rent 10000
> Groceries 3000
> Cars 3000
> Utilities 1000 ( Phone, Internet and Tv paid)
> Misc ( clothes etc ) 3000
> Education 4000
> So now what I have left is the bonus money 65-75K close to 18K $.
> Above mentioned numbers to you are on the lower side? because after browsing this forum and talking to couple of expats I padded them with at least 500 in each category.


----------



## tahir29

Advice please -

I went for interview today. the meeting went well until they stated salary is 6-10k a month, all the usual benefits included, I've never worked in the UAE before and left my 33k job in the UK to move here as my wife works here too. 

I've been looking for work for a while now, should if offered the job take the position with the salary, work a year and then look for another position?

Any advice


----------



## Sunder

tahir29 said:


> Advice please -
> 
> I went for interview today. the meeting went well until they stated salary is 6-10k a month, all the usual benefits included, I've never worked in the UAE before and left my 33k job in the UK to move here as my wife works here too.
> 
> I've been looking for work for a while now, should if offered the job take the position with the salary, work a year and then look for another position?
> 
> Any advice


Hello tahir,

Are you on wife's sponsored Visa now ? Salary of 6-10k is nothing in here, most important thing is you cant change your job before 2 years as you can be banned for 3 ( or 6) months..(need to check)... If the company is giving you the work Visa then you still will come under work ban unless the next salary is more than the UAE standards(You need to check the list in which bans can be lifted).

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## miaux

tahir29 said:


> Advice please -
> 
> I went for interview today. the meeting went well until they stated salary is 6-10k a month, all the usual benefits included, I've never worked in the UAE before and left my 33k job in the UK to move here as my wife works here too.
> 
> I've been looking for work for a while now, should if offered the job take the position with the salary, work a year and then look for another position?
> 
> Any advice


Based on your previous posts, and the feedback given to you by forum members, then you should think of taking it.. why? because as you heard, your profession is not on demand, you dont have GCC experience and you have been with no job for 1 year... Yes, the salary is low, but look at it as an investment, once you have the necessary GCC experience, you can try and explore new possibilities... 

In the end is how much you want to work, but based on your lack of success on getting a job.. think about it

all the best and glad you got an offer!


----------



## tahir29

Thanks for the feeback guys. 

Sunder - I'm not on my wife's visa, I thought just to stop any complications I'd carry on with the Hatta runs so if/when I'm offered a job there's no complications of getting a visa. 

I'm just waiting for the HR to call me back so we can discuss my salary, as they are offering accommodation which I don't require so they did state we will be able to discuss if selected. 

I have 7-10 questions so far to ask HR, such as "Can I leave at anytime, working hours, how many holidays etc) they stated they pay for my family flights home 

Miaux - you are correct, i just wanted peoples opinion on whether to take the job and if they had been in similar situations. I believe 1 year to 18 months experience will allow me to explore other opportunities but like you say GCC experience is essential and put work experience on my resume will hopefully do the world of good when applying for other roles in the future. 

I'll get back to you guys once I've spoken to HR

Thanks again.


----------



## omrano

tahir29 said:


> I have 7-10 questions so far to ask HR, such as "Can I leave at anytime, working hours, how many holidays etc) they stated they pay for my family flights home


Hi,
Don`t ask "can i leave at anytime?" , as this will imply that you intend to leave if you get another better oppotunity, even if you intend to do so ( as many would do, including me ), just keep to yourself and search if you can resign anytime or not.


----------



## The Rascal

tahir29 said:


> I have 7-10 questions so far to ask HR, such as "Can I leave at anytime, working hours, how many holidays etc) they stated they pay for my family flights home


Scary.


----------



## tahir29

what's scary is you take word for word lol obviously I Would articulate the way I'm asking the questions to HR, what I highlighted above was just a snapshot instead of writing the whole question out. lol 

Can you explain how many holidays I'm entitled too please? 
What are the working hours? or Would I be working on a rota
Can you confirm flight tickets for my wife are covered please?
How long is my contract? What are the terms of the contract in relation to moving on? prohibition? etc 
Can you explain full benefits to me, incentives and bonus please?

Questions along those line though, wouldn't just say "Can I leave at anytime, working hours, how many holidays" LOL 

Thanks for the feedback though.


----------



## omrano

tahir29 said:


> what's scary is you take word for word lol obviously I Would articulate the way I'm asking the questions to HR, what I highlighted above was just a snapshot instead of writing the whole question out. lol
> 
> Can you explain how many holidays I'm entitled too please?
> What are the working hours? or Would I be working on a rota
> Can you confirm flight tickets for my wife are covered please?
> How long is my contract? What are the terms of the contract in relation to moving on? prohibition? etc
> Can you explain full benefits to me, incentives and bonus please?
> 
> Questions along those line though, wouldn't just say "Can I leave at anytime, working hours, how many holidays" LOL
> 
> Thanks for the feedback though.


Well , this is a very good way to get the information that you need, Best of luck man.


----------



## Manny J

Hey, I have accepted an offer to start in Jan, salary all in of 21k AED per month, I am a single guy with a relatively modest life style. Looking to stay in a studio and running a small car. Ideally I want to know if I will save much to send back to the UK?


----------



## ExAlodianKnight

Hi Guys,

I am applying for a job as a Graphic Artist in Dubai 
I wonder what can be done with 7600 AED for a month

What exactly is the cost of living there?

Many thanks


----------



## brit1981

Hi all, received a formal offer as below:

Basic: AED 37,000 per month
Housing: AED 215,000 annual but paid monthly
Schooling: AED46,000 annual for 1 child only. 

Full relocation and 2 flights back home for family

As mentioned earlier, we are family of 4 with 1 newborn and another 3 year old. We will be looking to live in a 3 bed villa. Mrs won't be working. Any feedback on above will be appreciated. 

Regards


----------



## boyya

*Final Package!*

Hi Every one 
After many discussions with my employer I've got offered the final package below:

Salary:360000 base annually 
Bonus 4500 annually
Housing allowance: 100000 AED per year.
School allowance should 90% of all school costs inkl. school board for my both kids (primary school) (Fees of the German School for example are 103000 AED all included for both)
Transport allowance at least 30000-45000 AED annually (for car and others)
2 flights per year for me an my family for the first 3 years
medical resp. health insurance and accidence insurance for the whole family will be also paid by the employer
one time relocating allowance 45000 AED

Is this offer good for me as a sales manager MENA. no home office, the company will rent and place a brach office in Dubai, as well as for my wife and our 2 sons (11 and 8 years old). Can we save from this and have a good living standard???

We are thinking also to rent a 3-4 BR flat or villa in Mirdif or JVC! There are many to find for 150000 AED per anum! Are those areas safe, nice and suitable for families? 

Thx for fast reply!


----------



## UK.Canada

Hi all,

Like many others I'm trying to evaluate an offer from Dubai and would appreciate input.

About me: Male, 35years, Masters degree, 10years work experience and currently employed in Canada in the area of sport/health senior management. I currently earn $137,500/year Cad (~$120,000 USD thanks to the sinking Canadian dollar  ). Married but no kids yet (wife works in Canada earns $100,000/year but isn't planning to work if we move to Dubai - other than volunteer/part time. Kids on the way soon but a few years before having to worry about school fees).

Job offer: similar area of work (managing doctors and other healthcare workers), UAE company. Initial offer is 60k AED/month 'all in' (no accommodation or car allowance on top) and trip home once a year. I know we'll be able to more than 'survive' on that amount but just wondering how much more than that people think we'll be able to do? 

Primary reasons for wanting to move are: sick of Canadian winter, both bored with our jobs here, last 'easy' chance to do something like this before kids start school, also really want to set ourselves up financially - we obviously earn good money here but after taxes (40%), mortgage ($3k month), insurance, gas, etc etc we're not saving as much as we would like (ie save enough to happily retire at 60 years old but not at 50 years old and I'd really like that). If we're going to move we're not going to live ridiculously poorly just to save money, and would like to live in a large 2-3 bed apartment or small villa, drive a reasonable car (4x4), visit nice restaurants a couple of times a month, few trips a year to nearby countries etc, but in the same respects we're not expecting to live like kings, drive a Ferrari, eating out every night, first class travel etc.

So thoughts? I know I'll be able to push them up ~5k AED/month but not sure how much higher I should go based on wanting to do the above?

Many Thanks for advice


----------



## UK.Canada

Sorry forgot to mention that goal would be to save 20k AED/month, so basically 40k AED/month for accommodation and to live the above lifestyle. Doable for two people?


----------



## TallyHo

Yes.

You two can easily survive nicely on 30K a month and save the other 30K. You just have to be pragmatic about where you live and not blow money on fancy cars and brunches every weekend. When you get your salary at the end of the month, automatically transfer 50% to your savings/investments (out of sight, out of mind) and you will have a comfortable life on the remainder. That's what I do. 

The thing about Dubai, there are no "bad" areas of the city, just more or less popular areas. You can live 15 minutes away from the highly popular Marina in an identical apartment and knock 30% off the rent you'd pay in the Marina. It comes down to your priorities. 

Mind you, once you have children, especially when the children start school, then your expenditures will go up substantially. 



UK.Canada said:


> Sorry forgot to mention that goal would be to save 20k AED/month, so basically 40k AED/month for accommodation and to live the above lifestyle. Doable for two people?


----------



## TallyHo

You will live comfortably enough.

How much you save is up to you. Your housing allowance is too low so you will have to dip into your base salary to make up the differential. As well as the school fees. It's all about budgets and priorities. 

I'd try to bump up the housing allowance. Go back to the company and say that it's impossible to find a decent 3-bedroom villa or flat for 100K. Tell them you need 150K. 



boyya said:


> Hi Every one
> After many discussions with my employer I've got offered the final package below:
> 
> Salary:360000 base annually
> Bonus 4500 annually
> Housing allowance: 100000 AED per year.
> School allowance should 90% of all school costs inkl. school board for my both kids (primary school) (Fees of the German School for example are 103000 AED all included for both)
> Transport allowance at least 30000-45000 AED annually (for car and others)
> 2 flights per year for me an my family for the first 3 years
> medical resp. health insurance and accidence insurance for the whole family will be also paid by the employer
> one time relocating allowance 45000 AED
> 
> Is this offer good for me as a sales manager MENA. no home office, the company will rent and place a brach office in Dubai, as well as for my wife and our 2 sons (11 and 8 years old). Can we save from this and have a good living standard???
> 
> We are thinking also to rent a 3-4 BR flat or villa in Mirdif or JVC! There are many to find for 150000 AED per anum! Are those areas safe, nice and suitable for families?
> 
> Thx for fast reply!


----------



## Manny J

Hey, I have accepted an offer to start in Jan, salary all in of 21k AED per month, I am a single guy with a relatively modest life style. Looking to stay in a studio and running a small car. Ideally I want to know if I will save much to send back to the UK?


----------



## TallyHo

How old are you?

Find a flat share if you're still in your 20s. That's probably the only way you can save a meaningful amount of money. Car hire will cost you 2,000 a month. 

Otherwise you can live comfortably enough by being practical with your expenditures.



Manny J said:


> Hey, I have accepted an offer to start in Jan, salary all in of 21k AED per month, I am a single guy with a relatively modest life style. Looking to stay in a studio and running a small car. Ideally I want to know if I will save much to send back to the UK?


----------



## The Rascal

TallyHo said:


> You will live comfortably enough.
> 
> How much you save is up to you. Your housing allowance is too low so you will have to dip into your base salary to make up the differential. As well as the school fees. It's all about budgets and priorities.
> 
> I'd try to bump up the housing allowance. Go back to the company and say that it's impossible to find a decent 3-bedroom villa or flat for 100K. Tell them you need 150K.


OP would be better off getting a further 4k on his monthly rather than asking for 50k on housing. Why? Your end of service is based on your basic only, not your package.


----------



## TallyHo

True. I have a lump sump package, which I enjoy very much 

But in his context it may be easier to get an uplift in his housing allowance by directly tying it to the much higher cost of housing in Dubai. 100K is too low for a villa, even in Mirdiff. He needs 150K as a minimum. 

I'd copy a bunch of links of property prices in Dubai and send them to the company's HR to justify his cause. It sounds like his company is very new to Dubai and may not know the actual cost of living in the region. 



The Rascal said:


> OP would be better off getting a further 4k on his monthly rather than asking for 50k on housing. Why? Your end of service is based on your basic only, not your package.


----------



## UK.Canada

Thanks TallyHo



TallyHo said:


> Yes.
> 
> You two can easily survive nicely on 30K a month and save the other 30K. You just have to be pragmatic about where you live and not blow money on fancy cars and brunches every weekend. When you get your salary at the end of the month, automatically transfer 50% to your savings/investments (out of sight, out of mind) and you will have a comfortable life on the remainder. That's what I do.
> 
> The thing about Dubai, there are no "bad" areas of the city, just more or less popular areas. You can live 15 minutes away from the highly popular Marina in an identical apartment and knock 30% off the rent you'd pay in the Marina. It comes down to your priorities.
> 
> Mind you, once you have children, especially when the children start school, then your expenditures will go up substantially.


----------



## amiklic1

Hi there!

After some time of correspondance with different aquaculture companies, it seems that we're coming to AbuDhabi to make some interviews for the jobs.

So far we do not have any strict offer, but it's better to meet than to spend time on countless e-mails.

We're family with 2 kids, 11 and 14 yo.
I am in project management business as well as electrician by formal education and my wife is graduated engineer of marine fishery, also with additional 7 years in project management busines.

Some fish farms and hatcheries are an option for my wife, and project companies for myself.

I have some questions, if anyone is familiar or knows a thing or two about it.

My wife will probably work as a hatchery technician. She will probably be asked about which renumeration she expects, so after all we have read about it, we stil don't know what to say. 
Two kids, decent non-luxury apartment and other life's expenses bring us to at least 20.000 AED monthly, I think. 

As a graduated engineer, what would be some optimal salary one should aim at? In one case she mentioned 35k as total sum, and it was said it's too high "due to budgetal constraints".

Any help is really appreciated!


----------



## boyya

TallyHo said:


> True. I have a lump sump package, which I enjoy very much
> 
> But in his context it may be easier to get an uplift in his housing allowance by directly tying it to the much higher cost of housing in Dubai. 100K is too low for a villa, even in Mirdiff. He needs 150K as a minimum.
> 
> I'd copy a bunch of links of property prices in Dubai and send them to the company's HR to justify his cause. It sounds like his company is very new to Dubai and may not know the actual cost of living in the region.





> OP would be better off getting a further 4k on his monthly rather than asking for 50k on housing. Why? Your end of service is based on your basic only, not your package.


Hi Tallyho, Hi The Rascal 
Thank you both for your reply. Actually the company doesn't have experience with Dubai. But they told me they are open-mind for adjusting if be needed after relocating. They don't want to offer me anything more at the moment. They think that I should contribute a part of my salary in housing, that is what I do also here in my country. Well I think now there is no chance to get something but after relocating should it be possible. 
I don't know how much really I can save. Bit I think at least 100K AED annually should be possible??, because I pay just ca. 50-60k AED for housing incl housing tax, max 10k AED for school and may other costs like utilities and shopping not more that 100k per annum? I don't know if I do a big mistake with my calculating, anyway thank for help and advising me!


----------



## TallyHo

You will have to dip into your base salary to make up the differential in housing cost, but if you're fine with that you still have a decent package and will live comfortably enough. How much you save will be dependent on how much you spend on day to day expenditures, holidays, clothing, miscellaneous activities. 

The big question is how your housing will be paid. Landlords expect between 1-2 cheques for the rent. Will the company pay that up front? 



boyya said:


> Hi Tallyho, Hi The Rascal
> Thank you both for your reply. Actually the company doesn't have experience with Dubai. But they told me they are open-mind for adjusting if be needed after relocating. They don't want to offer me anything more at the moment. They think that I should contribute a part of my salary in housing, that is what I do also here in my country. Well I think now there is no chance to get something but after relocating should it be possible.
> I don't know how much really I can save. Bit I think at least 100K AED annually should be possible??, because I pay just ca. 50-60k AED for housing incl housing tax, max 10k AED for school and may other costs like utilities and shopping not more that 100k per annum? I don't know if I do a big mistake with my calculating, anyway thank for help and advising me!


----------



## cruz_marcko

Does anyone know how much is the salary for emirates airline part time airport service agent? Please....


----------



## UK.Canada

Do people still shoot for 33% over Europe/USA salaries in Duabi negotiations? I heard before 2008 it was as much as 50-70% higher and from the threads I've read that dropped to around 33% 2008-2011 but I haven't seen anything posted recently. Obviously you negotiate what you're worth and every circumstance is different but for a well paying (60-75k AED/month 'all in') job is the 33% still a good guide to shoot for?

Also is that 'all in' or housing/schooling on top? and net or gross?


----------



## ChristinaInDubai

*Salary Package Feedback Request*

Hi everyone!! I'm brand new to the forum and so grateful to have found it. My US company has made me an offer to transfer to Dubai. I'm excited, but concerned about the kind of life I will be able to afford. Don't want to live lavishly, but want to be able to get a safe apartment and reliable transportation. I've no idea what a car lease would cost me, or what reasonable rent is for a 1 or 2 bedroom. I'll take any feedback you have on my package, or general cost of living information. Also, can anyone give me an estimate of what I should budget monthly for utilities? (I don't know if they are typically included in rental prices) 

Thanks so very much!!!

Cost of living allowance: 24,238.50 AED
Transportation allowance: 48,477.00 AED
Housing allowance: 66,105.00 AED


----------



## Carstin

*Job offer for Australian-trained lawyer*

Hi All,

I am a solicitor with 4 years pqe from Sydney, Australia, and I have just been offered a role in Dubai. The package is:


540,000 AED per year (45,000 AED per month)

relocation allowance and 2 weeks accommodation on arrival in Dubai

private medical insurance for my wife and 1 year old son

life insurance

annual flights home for me and my family

$US5,000 gratuity accrued each year and paid out on my departure

I would appreciate the forum's views on whether this is a fair package. Can I and my wife (who may work part-time in retail or in some administrative capacity if she can) live comfortably on my salary alone? If there are any other lawyers here who are working in Dubai, I would be grateful to hear from them as to whether this package is a fair market package for a lawyer at my level of experience. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## UK.Canada

I don't live in Dubai yet (so probably should leave to more knowledgable people to comment) but from what I've read in the 188 pages of this forum, that seems low for a lawyer. As a base salary (if you had a housing/transport allowance on top of ~10-15k AED/month) it's better but as 'all in' (no allowances) it wouldn't seem enough. Like many have said on other threads though it's all relative to what you currently earn and your lifestyle? 

From what I've read a 2 bed apartment in an expat area is ~150-180k AED/year. As your son is only 1year old, it depends upon how long you're planning on staying it may be worth trying to negotiate future school allowance as that can be 80-100k AED/year. 2 weeks relocation accommodation also doesn't give you long to sort out permanent housing, you'll need resident card, bank account etc to rent a place (and 1 or 2 cheques for an entire years rent) so you might want to consider negotiating longer relocation accommodation.

45-50k AED/month seems the 'recommended' minimum for a family to live comfortably on, so it's not terrible by any means (much better than some) but I can't imagine you would save too much, and as a lawyer I suspect it's probably not much better than you currently earn....

(I'd also wait for one of the more knowledgeable people on the forum to comment before negotiation)



Carstin said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am a solicitor with 4 years pqe from Sydney, Australia, and I have just been offered a role in Dubai. The package is:
> 
> 
> 540,000 AED per year (45,000 AED per month)
> 
> relocation allowance and 2 weeks accommodation on arrival in Dubai
> 
> private medical insurance for my wife and 1 year old son
> 
> life insurance
> 
> annual flights home for me and my family
> 
> $US5,000 gratuity accrued each year and paid out on my departure
> 
> I would appreciate the forum's views on whether this is a fair package. Can I and my wife (who may work part-time in retail or in some administrative capacity if she can) live comfortably on my salary alone? If there are any other lawyers here who are working in Dubai, I would be grateful to hear from them as to whether this package is a fair market package for a lawyer at my level of experience.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## Carstin

UK.Canada said:


> I don't live in Dubai yet (so probably should leave to more knowledgable people to comment) but from what I've read in the 188 pages of this forum, that seems low for a lawyer. As a base salary (if you had a housing/transport allowance on top of ~10-15k AED/month) it's better but as 'all in' (no allowances) it wouldn't seem enough. Like many have said on other threads though it's all relative to what you currently earn and your lifestyle?
> 
> From what I've read a 2 bed apartment in an expat area is ~150-180k AED/year. As your son is only 1year old, it depends upon how long you're planning on staying it may be worth trying to negotiate future school allowance as that can be 80-100k AED/year. 2 weeks relocation accommodation also doesn't give you long to sort out permanent housing, you'll need resident card, bank account etc to rent a place (and 1 or 2 cheques for an entire years rent) so you might want to consider negotiating longer relocation accommodation.
> 
> 45-50k AED/month seems the 'recommended' minimum for a family to live comfortably on, so it's not terrible by any means (much better than some) but I can't imagine you would save too much, and as a lawyer I suspect it's probably not much better than you currently earn....
> 
> (I'd also wait for one of the more knowledgeable people on the forum to comment before negotiation)


Thanks UK Canada.

We're unlikely to remain in Dubai by the time that my son starts school but, if we were to, I would seek a school allowance. 

As for the other allowances that you have mentioned, are you able to point me to where on the forum the packages of other expat lawyers have included these allowances.

Cheers.


----------



## UK.Canada

Sorry too many pages of threads. 

http://www.hays.ae/cs/groups/hays_common/@ae/@content/documents/digitalasset/hays_922803.pdf


Carstin said:


> Thanks UK Canada.
> 
> We're unlikely to remain in Dubai by the time that my son starts school but, if we were to, I would seek a school allowance.
> 
> As for the other allowances that you have mentioned, are you able to point me to where on the forum the packages of other expat lawyers have included these allowances.
> 
> Cheers.


----------



## TallyHo

You have to pay school fees.

20,000 a month isn't enough to pay the school fees too.

Schools are very expensive in the UAE. Expect anything between 40-100K per child at a decent to good International school. 



amiklic1 said:


> Hi there!
> 
> After some time of correspondance with different aquaculture companies, it seems that we're coming to AbuDhabi to make some interviews for the jobs.
> 
> So far we do not have any strict offer, but it's better to meet than to spend time on countless e-mails.
> 
> We're family with 2 kids, 11 and 14 yo.
> I am in project management business as well as electrician by formal education and my wife is graduated engineer of marine fishery, also with additional 7 years in project management busines.
> 
> Some fish farms and hatcheries are an option for my wife, and project companies for myself.
> 
> I have some questions, if anyone is familiar or knows a thing or two about it.
> 
> My wife will probably work as a hatchery technician. She will probably be asked about which renumeration she expects, so after all we have read about it, we stil don't know what to say.
> Two kids, decent non-luxury apartment and other life's expenses bring us to at least 20.000 AED monthly, I think.
> 
> As a graduated engineer, what would be some optimal salary one should aim at? In one case she mentioned 35k as total sum, and it was said it's too high "due to budgetal constraints".
> 
> Any help is really appreciated!


----------



## TallyHo

That was in the good old days, and always overstated, in anyhow. 

These days the market is much tighter and companies are aware of salary comparisons. It's still worthwhile to negotiate as high as possible but it's unlikely they will offer you 33%-50% above UK/USA salaries. Maybe 15-20%? Then again it _does_ depend on the role and industry. O&G is very generous, finance still has room for generosity but is less so than in the past, property development much stingier than in 2008. 

If it's a major company they should have in-house policies for COLA adjustments that can inflate your offer if you press for it.

The figure would be for "all in" gross. 



UK.Canada said:


> Do people still shoot for 33% over Europe/USA salaries in Duabi negotiations? I heard before 2008 it was as much as 50-70% higher and from the threads I've read that dropped to around 33% 2008-2011 but I haven't seen anything posted recently. Obviously you negotiate what you're worth and every circumstance is different but for a well paying (60-75k AED/month 'all in') job is the 33% still a good guide to shoot for?
> 
> Also is that 'all in' or housing/schooling on top? and net or gross?


----------



## TallyHo

So what's your salary?

Are these figures quoted monthly or yearly? 



ChristinaInDubai said:


> Hi everyone!! I'm brand new to the forum and so grateful to have found it. My US company has made me an offer to transfer to Dubai. I'm excited, but concerned about the kind of life I will be able to afford. Don't want to live lavishly, but want to be able to get a safe apartment and reliable transportation. I've no idea what a car lease would cost me, or what reasonable rent is for a 1 or 2 bedroom. I'll take any feedback you have on my package, or general cost of living information. Also, can anyone give me an estimate of what I should budget monthly for utilities? (I don't know if they are typically included in rental prices)
> 
> Thanks so very much!!!
> 
> Cost of living allowance: 24,238.50 AED
> Transportation allowance: 48,477.00 AED
> Housing allowance: 66,105.00 AED


----------



## TallyHo

Your wife won't work. Part time work doesn't exist for all practical purposes and especially not in retail, where working six days a week, 10-12 hours a day is the norm and is done by people from SE Asia or E Europe who work for peanuts.

As it is, 45K a month is eminently livable, especially as you won't have school fees to pay. It's entirely up to you whether you want have the flash lifestyle or to save money or somewhere in between. You can spend 120K on a decent 2-bed apartment or 200K etc, drive a basic Pajero or a Mercedes. It's up to you.

What I can't tell you for sure is if it's fair or not for your position. You do only have four years' experience so I'm guessing it is although you can always ask for more, using the excuse of the high cost of housing in the UAE. At worst they can just say no.

The Hayes summary referred to by UK.Canada caused a lot of controversy as it seemed to inflate salaries. It certainly did for my industry. 



Carstin said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am a solicitor with 4 years pqe from Sydney, Australia, and I have just been offered a role in Dubai. The package is:
> 
> 
> 540,000 AED per year (45,000 AED per month)
> 
> relocation allowance and 2 weeks accommodation on arrival in Dubai
> 
> private medical insurance for my wife and 1 year old son
> 
> life insurance
> 
> annual flights home for me and my family
> 
> $US5,000 gratuity accrued each year and paid out on my departure
> 
> I would appreciate the forum's views on whether this is a fair package. Can I and my wife (who may work part-time in retail or in some administrative capacity if she can) live comfortably on my salary alone? If there are any other lawyers here who are working in Dubai, I would be grateful to hear from them as to whether this package is a fair market package for a lawyer at my level of experience.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## Carstin

TallyHo said:


> Your wife won't work. Part time work doesn't exist for all practical purposes and especially not in retail, where working six days a week, 10-12 hours a day is the norm and is done by people from SE Asia or E Europe who work for peanuts.
> 
> As it is, 45K a month is eminently livable, especially as you won't have school fees to pay. It's entirely up to you whether you want have the flash lifestyle or to save money or somewhere in between. You can spend 120K on a decent 2-bed apartment or 200K etc, drive a basic Pajero or a Mercedes. It's up to you.
> 
> What I can't tell you for sure is if it's fair or not for your position. You do only have four years' experience so I'm guessing it is although you can always ask for more, using the excuse of the high cost of housing in the UAE. At worst they can just say no.
> 
> The Hayes summary referred to by UK.Canada caused a lot of controversy as it seemed to inflate salaries. It certainly did for my industry.


Thanks TallyHo,

Am grateful for your insights. I assume it would not be "impudent" of me then to try to press for a little more - even if it is only a "sugar-coating" on what I have already been offered?

Do you know how this sort of salary negotiation is perceived by UAE law firms? Is it the norm to haggle over salary packages?


----------



## TallyHo

You are a lawyer. You should know how to negotiate, no?

It's always worth the attempt. The worst is that they will say no. But also be realistic and it's useful to have supporting documentation. Say, "I'm generally happy with the salary but upon further research I'm concerned about the high cost of housing in the UAE. I've concluded that a decent 2-bed flat not too far from the office, such as in Downtown, is going to cost blah blah blah." Asking an extra 2K a month won't hurt you. If you asked for another 10K a month they'd laugh at you. 

When most hiring is done, there's a salary range and the company usually offers at the bottom of the range with the idea that you'll come back to negotiate a bit more. However, sometimes they do offer at the top of the range if they really want you but can't afford to go any higher. 



Carstin said:


> Thanks TallyHo,
> 
> Am grateful for your insights. I assume it would not be "impudent" of me then to try to press for a little more - even if it is only a "sugar-coating" on what I have already been offered?
> 
> Do you know how this sort of salary negotiation is perceived by UAE law firms? Is it the norm to haggle over salary packages?


----------



## Carstin

TallyHo said:


> You are a lawyer. You should know how to negotiate, no?
> 
> It's always worth the attempt. The worst is that they will say no. But also be realistic and it's useful to have supporting documentation. Say, "I'm generally happy with the salary but upon further research I'm concerned about the high cost of housing in the UAE. I've concluded that a decent 2-bed flat not too far from the office, such as in Downtown, is going to cost blah blah blah." Asking an extra 2K a month won't hurt you. If you asked for another 10K a month they'd laugh at you.
> 
> When most hiring is done, there's a salary range and the company usually offers at the bottom of the range with the idea that you'll come back to negotiate a bit more. However, sometimes they do offer at the top of the range if they really want you but can't afford to go any higher.


Thanks, TallyHo,

I am a litigator, not a negotiator. I'll take your cue and try for a little more. 

Cheers.


----------



## amiklic1

TallyHo said:


> You have to pay school fees.
> 
> 20,000 a month isn't enough to pay the school fees too.
> 
> Schools are very expensive in the UAE. Expect anything between 40-100K per child at a decent to good International school.


Thank you for a reply. 

OK, we're coming to negotiate in January, so will see what do they offer.

Anyhow, school allowance of 80-200k is to be negotiated, or we're not moving there, obviously.


----------



## rohan.xj

Hello friends,

My wife and I are planning to shift to Dubai. We are currently staying in Mumbai (India). We both are doing fairly well with cushy jobs and a great lifestyle in India. We would like your opinion on salary package in UAE.

our current salary in India is about Rs. 5.5 lacs per month, post tax would be around Rs. 4.2 lacs/month. We have been offered a combined salary of ~ 70-75000 AED/month + 1 car + initial set up charges (agent fee, etc) + medical insurance, etc. We dont have any kids.

Would the aforementioned salary be OK to have a good lifestyle (usual movies, eating out, weekend getaways, 1 additional car since 1 is being offered by my company, good 2 BHK apartment) in Dubai and still save some!

Thanks in advance

Regards
RM


----------



## brit1981

Anyone?

Hi all, received a formal offer as below: Basic: AED 38,750 per month Housing: AED 225,000 annual. Schooling: AED48,000 annual for 1 child only. My 2nd child is not due to go to school for another 3 years Full relocation and 2 flights back home for family As mentioned earlier, we are family of 4 with 1 newborn and another 3 year old. We will be looking to live in a 3 bed villa. Mrs won't be working. Any feedback on above will be appreciated. Regards


----------



## TallyHo

Your package works out to 57,500 a month plus the school fees, relocation and two flights home. You will probably have to dip into your salary to pay the school fees if you want one of the better British schools.

My rule of thumb is 50,000/month to maintain a decent western lifestyle in Dubai for a family of four. You are above this threshold so yes, you will live decently enough. It's up to you to prioritise your expenditures if you want to save a great deal versus a minimal amount.





brit1981 said:


> Anyone?
> 
> Hi all, received a formal offer as below: Basic: AED 38,750 per month Housing: AED 225,000 annual. Schooling: AED48,000 annual for 1 child only. My 2nd child is not due to go to school for another 3 years Full relocation and 2 flights back home for family As mentioned earlier, we are family of 4 with 1 newborn and another 3 year old. We will be looking to live in a 3 bed villa. Mrs won't be working. Any feedback on above will be appreciated. Regards


----------



## brit1981

Thanks Tallyho


----------



## Sunder

rohan.xj said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> My wife and I are planning to shift to Dubai. We are currently staying in Mumbai (India). We both are doing fairly well with cushy jobs and a great lifestyle in India. We would like your opinion on salary package in UAE.
> 
> our current salary in India is about Rs. 5.5 lacs per month, post tax would be around Rs. 4.2 lacs/month. We have been offered a combined salary of ~ 70-75000 AED/month + 1 car + initial set up charges (agent fee, etc) + medical insurance, etc. We dont have any kids.
> 
> Would the aforementioned salary be OK to have a good lifestyle (usual movies, eating out, weekend getaways, 1 additional car since 1 is being offered by my company, good 2 BHK apartment) in Dubai and still save some!
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Regards
> RM


Hello Rohan,

You can go through the previous posts for the cost of living in Mumbai. The salary package is excellent. You will be easily saving close to 30,000 Dhs per months even after eating out, movies and other stuff. Just to summarize, below are the costs per year

Rent 2BHK - Dubai Marina/JLT - 130-140,000AED, Mankhool/Karama - 90-100,000 AED

Monthly expenses groceries/utilities/WiFi/Servant - 5000 AED Max
Eating out Twice in weekends - 300 Dhs
Movies - 35-50Dhs per ticket
Weekend Getaways - 2500-3000 AED Max per couple.
Other Expenses - 2000-3000 AED 

All the best !!!

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## rohan.xj

Thanks Sunder for your response.

Regards


----------



## Didou.uae

Hello, 

Need a quick help please : I have been offered the following :
- 32,000AED basic salary
- car is provided by company
- medical for self and family
- annual tickets for self and family
- phone & subscription

Im married with a 9months kid, so no school for now & wife not working
I am only worried about the initial setup costs, ie accomodation. Hoping for a 1br or 2br around JLT, Marina, or Downtown?

How does this sound? 

thanks a lot


----------



## TallyHo

It's fine. Not amazing but ok and livable. 

Where you live depends on how much you want to spend versus saving. You can rent a 1-bed in Downtown but it'll cost you 100K+ and the one bedroom flats tend to be quite small.

You'll get more for your money in JLT. 

Set up costs:

Apartment rent: 1-4 cheques for the year.
Dewa hook up: 2,000 AED
5% agent's commission
5% deposit to landlord
Furniture
Internet/Tv package



Didou.uae said:


> Hello,
> 
> Need a quick help please : I have been offered the following :
> - 32,000AED basic salary
> - car is provided by company
> - medical for self and family
> - annual tickets for self and family
> - phone & subscription
> 
> Im married with a 9months kid, so no school for now & wife not working
> I am only worried about the initial setup costs, ie accomodation. Hoping for a 1br or 2br around JLT, Marina, or Downtown?
> 
> How does this sound?
> 
> thanks a lot


----------



## Didou.uae

Thanks TallyHO

Yes I am also looking for a 100k budget for accomodation; hopefully can get in JLT or somewhere in Downtown;
Only checking if I can get that next to metro, to make it easier for wife and kid to move.

How about Al Barsha? is it family-friendly?


----------



## japan956

that's a hell lot of money for single....go for it dude.


----------



## moosa_ea

This is super helpful post... i'd like to see current Salary / cost of living trends though..


----------



## Paulsf

TallyHo said:


> It's fine. Not amazing but ok and livable.
> 
> Where you live depends on how much you want to spend versus saving. You can rent a 1-bed in Downtown but it'll cost you 100K+ and the one bedroom flats tend to be quite small.
> 
> You'll get more for your money in JLT.
> 
> Set up costs:
> 
> Apartment rent: 1-4 cheques for the year.
> Dewa hook up: 2,000 AED
> 5% agent's commission
> 5% deposit to landlord
> Furniture
> Internet/Tv package


With the setup costs do not underestimate the costs of the more easy to forget stuff when you are doing the maths, small kitchen appliances, cutlery, crockery, pans and that first food shopping trip as well as things like Bedding (plus the hotdogs you have to have at the end of every visit to Ikea), you'll be amazed how it all adds up.


----------



## insomnia55

*new offer*

Hi guys,

I would like to know your experienced opinion on a job offer I got of my current employer to move to Dubai (not 100% expat situation, more of a relocator with local contract).
It is a Senior Recruitment Consultant position with myself having almost 5 years of experience in that area.

-Basic yearly salary: 195.000 AED,
-Car allowance: 2500 AED,
-Commission Scheme,
-Insurances

I will be living alone in Dubai, and I am currently earning 28 k £(=160k AED) all inclusive here in my home country, with a mortgage loan of 400 £ per month.

What do you personally think?

Thanks very much folks!


----------



## brit2008

*job offer - GM*

Hi,

I've just been offered a job as GM of our local subsidiary in Dubai. I have been offered 55,000 AED all up per month. Part of this is 12K car/housing allowances but i was told it is better to have most in the basic as then the gratuity is larger. So, I have to cover everything out of the 55K.

Additionally I will get an annual bonus of 120000 AED and gratuity of 10K AED + flights/healthcare for the family.

My calculation is that costs per month would be:
housing 15K
School 10K
Car 5K
leaving 25K per month for all other expenses

I thought it seemed pretty good but reading this thread, I'm not sure it is considering my role.

For comparison I am currently on 115000 pounds gross. I thought given there is no tax in Dubai it would be a big improvement but the cost of living difference is making me wonder.

Any thoughts?


----------



## The Rascal

Hey brit2008,

What industry are you in? 55k seems low for a GM, and 15k/month is OK for a place, but won't get you a decent family villa in Jumeriah for example. Senior school fees are around 7k/month per child (gems).


----------



## brit2008

The Rascal said:


> Hey brit2008,
> 
> What industry are you in? 55k seems low for a GM, and 15k/month is OK for a place, but won't get you a decent family villa in Jumeriah for example. Senior school fees are around 7k/month per child (gems).


Hi Rascal. I'm in IT. The kids are only in primary and from what I can see should be around 50K pa each.

I looked on dubizzle and can see quite decent looking places for 180-200K.

In total the package is 800K PA, which at first - tax free- seemed pretty good but maybe I have not done my research sufficiently.


----------



## khandm

Hey Rohan,
That too good a salary in India.. Just wondering which sector offers such salaries.. n i guess since u dont have kids u have less than 5 yrs wrk ex?




Sunder said:


> Hello Rohan,
> 
> You can go through the previous posts for the cost of living in Mumbai. The salary package is excellent. You will be easily saving close to 30,000 Dhs per months even after eating out, movies and other stuff. Just to summarize, below are the costs per year
> 
> Rent 2BHK - Dubai Marina/JLT - 130-140,000AED, Mankhool/Karama - 90-100,000 AED
> 
> Monthly expenses groceries/utilities/WiFi/Servant - 5000 AED Max
> Eating out Twice in weekends - 300 Dhs
> Movies - 35-50Dhs per ticket
> Weekend Getaways - 2500-3000 AED Max per couple.
> Other Expenses - 2000-3000 AED
> 
> All the best !!!
> 
> Thanks,
> Sunder.


----------



## khandm

Hi Guys,
Would like your opinion on how much can i save. I will be moving with my wife (not working). I have no kids.

Salary ~ 8k AED/ month
Accommodation, flight tickets (3 per year), insurance - to be provided by company. Acc will be near trade center..

I will be around only for a year or two.. so not sure if i should take a car.. Will eat out once every weekend and would explore dubai..


----------



## The Rascal

brit2008 said:


> Hi Rascal. I'm in IT. The kids are only in primary and from what I can see should be around 50K pa each.
> 
> I looked on dubizzle and can see quite decent looking places for 180-200K.
> 
> In total the package is 800K PA, which at first - tax free- seemed pretty good but maybe I have not done my research sufficiently.


Fair point, I wouldn't take the bonus as a guarantee though - or is it written into your contract?

Little things that will help is, will the company give you an interest free loan for the 1 year in advance rent you need to pay here? Finding £35,000 for your rent out of savings isn't that easy...

take it and good luck.


----------



## gynedoc

Hi guys,

I am a German Ob/Gyn currently specializing in infertility.

I was offered a job as specialist in my field with following salary package:

Basic salary 20k AED/month
Housing allowance 5 AED
Malpractice insurrance
One month paid leave
25% incentive share of the net profit over and above a target of 50 k

What do you think? I feel like they are kidding me...

Thanks!


----------



## BedouGirl

gynedoc said:


> Hi guys, I am a German Ob/Gyn currently specializing in infertility. I was offered a job as specialist in my field with following salary package: Basic salary 20k AED/month Housing allowance 5 AED Malpractice insurrance One month paid leave 25% incentive share of the net profit over and above a target of 50 k What do you think? I feel like they are kidding me... Thanks!


You don't say how many years experience you have, but I was quite shocked to learn how low doctors' salaries can be here. In fact, yours might be considered to be quite good by some. Basically, what you need to know is that medicine is a business here and doctors make their money on prescriptions and referrals.


----------



## gynedoc

Thank you, BedouGirl

I have about 6 years of experience in my field.


----------



## BedouGirl

gynedoc said:


> Thank you, BedouGirl I have about 6 years of experience in my field.


Then that's probably not a bad salary. I am not an expert but this what I have heard from my friend and various other doctors.


----------



## Dogeggs

I have been offered a package, not sure how good it is,

Monthly. 46000AED
Housing allowance 240000 paid in one amount a year
Full medical
Buisness class flights for family paid into bank once yearly
Moving allowance upto 7000 quid
Schooling for each child 60000 a year

I earn about 30 k a year, in the medical field,,, is this ok


----------



## insomnia55

Hi guys,

I would like to know your experienced opinion on a job offer I got.

It is a Senior Recruiter position. Fyi: I have almost 5 years of experience in that area.

OFFER:
-Basic yearly salary: 195.000 AED,
-Car monthly allowance: 2500 AED,
-Variable Uncapped Bonus Commission Scheme,
-Medical Insurance
(+ return-flight ticket, 2 first weeks in hotel, guaranteed basic salary for first months)

I will be living alone in Dubai, and I am currently earning yearly 28 k £ net (=160k AED), all inclusive, here in my home country, with a mortgage loan of 400 £ per month.

What do you think?

Thank you for your help folks! ;-)


----------



## Sunder

Dogeggs said:


> I have been offered a package, not sure how good it is,
> 
> Monthly. 46000AED
> Housing allowance 240000 paid in one amount a year
> Full medical
> Buisness class flights for family paid into bank once yearly
> Moving allowance upto 7000 quid
> Schooling for each child 60000 a year
> 
> I earn about 30 k a year, in the medical field,,, is this ok


Hi Dogeggs,

It looks like pretty good offer to me. As the housing is covered you will save most of your monthly salary. The schooling allowance is on the lower side, a decent school will cost 90k-120k a year. Moving allowance is in Dirhams.?? ( quid ??). You can get the cost of living from previous posts.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## Sunder

insomnia55 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I would like to know your experienced opinion on a job offer I got.
> 
> It is a Senior Recruiter position. Fyi: I have almost 5 years of experience in that area.
> 
> OFFER:
> -Basic yearly salary: 195.000 AED,
> -Car monthly allowance: 2500 AED,
> -Variable Uncapped Bonus Commission Scheme,
> -Medical Insurance
> (+ return-flight ticket, 2 first weeks in hotel, guaranteed basic salary for first months)
> 
> I will be living alone in Dubai, and I am currently earning yearly 28 k £ net (=160k AED), all inclusive, here in my home country, with a mortgage loan of 400 £ per month.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Thank you for your help folks! ;-)


Hi insomnia55,

The package is just livable in Dubai. Being alone you can share an apartment and save some money. Note that you have to send 2500Dhs(400£) per month back home. Drinking and eating out will be costly. It all depends on your lifestyle how you want to live. Spurge or Save !!! Your choice !!! 

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## The Rascal

insomnia55 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I would like to know your experienced opinion on a job offer I got.
> 
> It is a Senior Recruiter position. Fyi: I have almost 5 years of experience in that area.
> 
> OFFER:
> -Basic yearly salary: 195.000 AED,
> -Car monthly allowance: 2500 AED,
> -Variable Uncapped Bonus Commission Scheme,
> -Medical Insurance
> (+ return-flight ticket, 2 first weeks in hotel, *guaranteed basic salary for first months*)
> 
> I will be living alone in Dubai, and I am currently earning yearly 28 k £ net (=160k AED), all inclusive, here in my home country, with a mortgage loan of 400 £ per month.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Thank you for your help folks! ;-)


And after that? Commission only?


----------



## A.Abbass

gynedoc said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am a German Ob/Gyn currently specializing in infertility.
> 
> I was offered a job as specialist in my field with following salary package:
> 
> Basic salary 20k AED/month
> Housing allowance 5 AED
> Malpractice insurrance
> One month paid leave
> 25% incentive share of the net profit over and above a target of 50 k
> 
> What do you think? I feel like they are kidding me...
> 
> Thanks!


I am a specialist as well, this is a very low salary.

You should expect between 35-40K (gross package) + incentives.

Still, it depends also on whether you got a DHA license or not, and whether it's a "specialist" or "specialist under supervision". The above mentioned salary is for an already licensed DHA specialist.

If you have IVF experience our hospital is looking for specialists/consultants in your field, please PM me.


----------



## Didou.uae

*Basic Salary vs Allowances*

Hello, 

I have been offered a job in Dubai, i received the offer and everything went fine.

I just have one concern & question :
- The total package is 30,000AED/m
- But the Basic salary is only 1/3 of that and all the rest is allowances (housing, living, transportation)

So, does the split between Basic and Allowances have any impact? whether in monthly pay or end of service benefits, or anything else...?
And I know that the minimum required salary to sponsor wife is 10,000AED; is that 10k basic or total?

Thanks


----------



## A.Abbass

Didou.uae said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have been offered a job in Dubai, i received the offer and everything went fine.
> 
> I just have one concern & question :
> - The total package is 30,000AED/m
> - But the Basic salary is only 1/3 of that and all the rest is allowances (housing, living, transportation)
> 
> So, does the split between Basic and Allowances have any impact? whether in monthly pay or end of service benefits, or anything else...?
> And I know that the minimum required salary to sponsor wife is 10,000AED; is that 10k basic or total?
> 
> Thanks


The labor contract (which immigration relies on to sponsor your family) will show all allowances, so that would not be an issue.

Basic salary of 10K out of 30K gross package is low. In my field the basic is usually more than 50%. The only impact will be on your end of service benefits, hence companies try to lower the basic. I think you can negotiate this point.


----------



## gynedoc

Thank you, A.Abbass!

I cannot pm you, somehow it does not work out with my account.


----------



## insomnia55

Sunder said:


> Hi insomnia55,
> 
> The package is just livable in Dubai. Being alone you can share an apartment and save some money. Note that you have to send 2500Dhs(400£) per month back home. Drinking and eating out will be costly. It all depends on your lifestyle how you want to live. Spurge or Save !!! Your choice !!!
> 
> Thanks,
> Sunder.


ohh, thanks. yes it will be savingin the first year that's for sure. that's how it goed with sales jobs, I will depend on the commissioning. 

many thanks on the help.

cheers!


----------



## ron1990

Hi all,

I have been made an offer.

OFFER:
-Basic yearly salary: 276,000 AED,
-Cost of living: 6,900 AED per month
-Transport: 1500 AED a month.
-Housing: 75,000 AED yearly
-First 2 months in a hotel free. 

I am a 24 year old single male.

Cheers


----------



## ron1990

Oh sorry, 

-36 days holiday
-yearly return flight to the uk.


----------



## The Rascal

ron1990 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been made an offer.
> 
> OFFER:
> -Basic yearly salary: 276,000 AED,
> -Cost of living: 6,900 AED per month
> -Transport: 1500 AED a month.
> -Housing: 75,000 AED yearly
> -First 2 months in a hotel free.
> 
> I am a 24 year old single male.
> 
> Cheers





ron1990 said:


> Oh sorry,
> 
> -36 days holiday
> -yearly return flight to the uk.


You on the flight yet?

I would be.

AED451,800 is around £75,300 a year AFTER tax, so in the UK you need to be on around £135,000 before tax to match it. 

I don't know many 24 year olds on that much.

What is it you do?


----------



## A.Abbass

gynedoc said:


> Thank you, A.Abbass!
> 
> I cannot pm you, somehow it does not work out with my account.


You need to have 5+ posts I believe.


----------



## gynedoc

I see.


----------



## gynedoc

I see.

I will try to pm you later then.


----------



## insomnia55

Sunder said:


> Hi insomnia55,
> 
> The package is just livable in Dubai. Being alone you can share an apartment and save some money. Note that you have to send 2500Dhs(400£) per month back home. Drinking and eating out will be costly. It all depends on your lifestyle how you want to live. Spurge or Save !!! Your choice !!!
> 
> Thanks,
> Sunder.





The Rascal said:


> And after that? Commission only?


Commission only yes, it is an uncapped/unlimited commissioning system, means in our system you can have like 0 AED commission a mont, or a normal month (like 2500 or 5000 AED commission) or an excellent month (+20000 AED). Its is completely variable.


----------



## The Rascal

insomnia55 said:


> Commission only yes, it is an uncapped/unlimited commissioning system, means in our system you can have like 0 AED commission a mont, or a normal month (like 2500 or 5000 AED commission) or an excellent month (+20000 AED). Its is completely variable.


Go for it if you're sure about your ability in an unknown region. Do you need to find the positions and/or the candidates yourself, do you have a massive database to work on? Is the company well known here?

It's risky, but no risk = no gain, I don't get a basic salary, it's all based on whole company performance, and I wouldn't change it for the world.


----------



## Probook6450b

*Consultant Contract*

Dear All,
Im currently working in aviation business and I received a consultant contract offer from Emirates IT through RP International to work for DNATA as Grade 8 Business Systems Controller.
It is a consultant contract and as you know you are paid when you work, no paid holidays, no health insurance. The salary that contains housing (they don't pay externally) is 29000 AED. It is a 2 years contract and the contract can be terminated in 4 weeks notice during these 2 years!!! It seems to be a modern art of slavery as overtime is not paid either. They only provide 2 roundtrip tickets.
I work for a major europen airline with 10 years of IT and product management experience so I think that the offer is ridiculously low. I will not accept it under these conditions as without an employment contract to take such a risk would be quite challenging.
BTW I'm single but I have expenses such as gym, personal trainer, clubbing and can only live at the marina or JBR. Personally I think the offer is a joke!!!!
What do you think?

Thanks


----------



## srketu

*Job Offer*

Dear All,

I have been offered job as assistant manager - Management consulting with a Dubai based company....I have 9 years experience.....

They have made an offer of AED 12,000 per month + AED 3,800 as air ticket contribution....I have to take care of my housing ,food, utility etc....I am married and my wife will be moving with me....

I am not going to purchase a car right now....so working in DIFC which locations should I look at for renting a studio apartment...I am ready to travel to work using Dubai Metro or other modes of public transport....I will be leading a middle class lifestyle - eating out and movie once every fortnight, restricted alcohol (may be once a month @ home), holidays once or twice a year....

Considering this, what do you think will be my potential savings.....Also, should i negotiate my salary, as I feel its a bit lower than industry standards....

Your responses are appreciated...Thanks in advance....

Best Regards,
SR


----------



## Stevesolar

srketu said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have been offered job as assistant manager - Management consulting with a Dubai based company....I have 9 years experience.....
> 
> They have made an offer of AED 12,000 per month + AED 3,800 as air ticket contribution....I have to take care of my housing ,food, utility etc....I am married and my wife will be moving with me....
> 
> I am not going to purchase a car right now....so working in DIFC which locations should I look at for renting a studio apartment...I am ready to travel to work using Dubai Metro or other modes of public transport....I will be leading a middle class lifestyle - eating out and movie once every fortnight, restricted alcohol (may be once a month @ home), holidays once or twice a year....
> 
> Considering this, what do you think will be my potential savings.....Also, should i negotiate my salary, as I feel its a bit lower than industry standards....
> 
> Your responses are appreciated...Thanks in advance....
> 
> Best Regards,
> SR


Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
Sorry to say - but you wont be leading a "middle class" lifestyle on that sort of salary package in Dubai.
You need to negotiate a minimum package (that includes accomodation) probably total package of at least 20,000 AED per month - specially if you are going to be working in the financial district and want to live nearby or near to the metro line (as these are far more expensive to rent).


----------



## Sunder

Probook6450b said:


> Dear All,
> Im currently working in aviation business and I received a consultant contract offer from Emirates IT through RP International to work for DNATA as Grade 8 Business Systems Controller.
> It is a consultant contract and as you know you are paid when you work, no paid holidays, no health insurance. The salary that contains housing (they don't pay externally) is 29000 AED. It is a 2 years contract and the contract can be terminated in 4 weeks notice during these 2 years!!! It seems to be a modern art of slavery as overtime is not paid either. They only provide 2 roundtrip tickets.
> I work for a major europen airline with 10 years of IT and product management experience so I think that the offer is ridiculously low. I will not accept it under these conditions as without an employment contract to take such a risk would be quite challenging.
> BTW I'm single but I have expenses such as gym, personal trainer, clubbing and can only live at the marina or JBR. Personally I think the offer is a joke!!!!
> What do you think?
> 
> Thanks


Hello Probook6450b,

You are right, the salary is low as per your experience plus you will be working for an external contractor which is not a good thing at all. If Emirates directly hires you in their payroll then its much better. With your kind of lifestyle, I would regret the offer if I was in your place.


----------



## koushik.shetty89

*Salary for MBA Fresher with some References*

Dear All

I am MBA graduate(UK university, Studied in Singapore) and i am coming to Dubai in search of Job. I know few good references(People) in Dubai, who will be referring me to some good companies. I am planning for Banking domain to kick start my career. So i just wanted to check with you people about average pay scale for MBA fresh graduate in Dubai in Banking domain. Your responses will be appreciated. 

Thank you all.


----------



## Dogeggs

Thanks sundar


----------



## skip0pot2mus

Hey guys,

Just stumbled upon this forum!!

Have recently taken a job in Dubai, moved from the UK. [I was made redundant in the UK so thought what the hell] 
Having been here a month now I am pondering if I am being paid enough!

Job is Workshop Manager in automotive, oversee a small team of panel beaters and mechanics who restore classic cars. I am a Master Tech/Mechanic by trade, with 10 years experience in various aspects of car maintenance and fabrication.

The salary is;
base 9400
accom 4000
allowances 2500

gross 15900, plus incentive, which starts after two months employment; 4/5000.

Basically 21000 [better be] a month.

Having been here a month now and having just been kicked out of the hotel because HR are useless, I've rented one room [ONE ROOM] for 7000 dhs a month [on a short term tenancy] I'm finding this job stressful, and it's not being helped by the fact that dubai seems to be 10 years backward with regards to parts supply etc.

Starting to think the salary is a bit too low now.

Nice weather though!
Any advice appreciated
Cheers


----------



## KiwiKate

Hello

Can I please check what you think of my husband's offer package?

He works in financial services and has 15 years experience. I will be coming with him as well as our 3 year old daughter. 

The offer including housing, school fees, transport etc is AED70,000 per month. Also includes health insurance for all of us and annual flights home. On target bonus would add around another 9k per month. We are looking to save a good chunk of this and live a nice but not extravagant life. Is this do-able?

Re-location costs are still to be negotiated. What would be reasonable/standard for this type of package?

Many thanks.


----------



## Honeydew

*Clarity*

Hi guys

I thought this would be a great place to get your opinion on what to expect. 

Our background / situation:
Family size: 2 (no kids)
Profession: Banking
Current Combined Gross Income before tax in London: AED 37k pm. (Me: AED 22k & Wife: AED 15k)

On offer:
Wife: AED 14k pm (medical, flight tickets but no other allowance) - she is in the process of negotiation probably an uplift of AED 1k at best.

Me: TBC - I am currently awaiting final round of interview for a Senior Manager position in Corporate Banking Credit :fingerscrossed:. My question is what sort of package should I be expecting? I have c10 yrs of relevant experience in UK banking sector. 

I have spoken to a few friends in Dubai who are expats from the UK have known our lifestyle in the UK. They have suggested that we could afford to live a normal middle class life in Dubai on an income of c30k AED per month. That includes:

2 bed villa in Springs
1 x low end SUV (Toyota Fortuner / RAV)
Part-time maid for 3 - 4 hrs a week
Cinema 2 times a month
Eat out (not fine dining) 3-4 times a month

However, with limited knowledge of Dubai banking industry, I am a bit clueless of what sort of salary / package should I be looking for and what is a good package.

I look forward to your feedback.

Regards


----------



## Sootydaz

*Is my offer ok??*

I am a Mechnaical Engineer and I am thinking of accepting a position with a new company in Dubai and I have a rough package guide can so one please give me an opinion....

Base salary 349k AED 
Housing allowance ?
Schooling allowance for 2 teenage children
Transport contribution?
And overtime and other expenses.

Is it going to be enough to live? 

My wife is planning on working as a midwife if possible 

Any input is appreciated


----------



## kalibraaa

*Newbie*

Hi all -


I have just received an offer from a Company in Dubai - the basic of 55kAED monthly includes Accom/transportation - on top of this they will pay schooling/flights/health. We (wife+2 kids) will be looking for a furnished Villa near one of the 'better' UK curriculum Schools. 

Questions.

1 - Is this an 'ok' package these days in Dubai (last time I worked there was over 16 years ago)
2 - We were thinking about getting a Villa in Dubai Land and sending the kids to the new SAFA school there? Any views on this or other suggestions - not sure about the whole school availability thing just yet.

really appreciate any feedback

Thanks

Simon


----------



## The Rascal

Sootydaz said:


> I am a Mechnaical Engineer and I am thinking of accepting a position with a new company in Dubai and I have a rough package guide can so one please give me an opinion....
> 
> Base salary 349k AED
> Housing allowance ?
> Schooling allowance for 2 teenage children
> Transport contribution?
> And overtime and other expenses.
> 
> Is it going to be enough to live?
> 
> My wife is planning on working as a midwife if possible
> 
> Any input is appreciated


Even without housing that's enough to live on (them paying your school fees is MASSIVE, make sure it isn't capped though as gems charge around 70k/year each for teenagers).

If you can get a housing allowance of say 10k/month you'll be more than happy. A Decent 3 bed villa in Jumeriah will cost you 150-200k.

Good luck.


----------



## The Rascal

Honeydew said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I thought this would be a great place to get your opinion on what to expect.
> 
> Our background / situation:
> Family size: 2 (no kids)
> Profession: Banking
> Current Combined Gross Income before tax in London: AED 37k pm. (Me: AED 22k & Wife: AED 15k)
> 
> On offer:
> Wife: AED 14k pm (medical, flight tickets but no other allowance) - she is in the process of negotiation probably an uplift of AED 1k at best.
> 
> Me: TBC - I am currently awaiting final round of interview for a Senior Manager position in Corporate Banking Credit :fingerscrossed:. My question is what sort of package should I be expecting? I have c10 yrs of relevant experience in UK banking sector.
> 
> I have spoken to a few friends in Dubai who are expats from the UK have known our lifestyle in the UK. They have suggested that we could afford to live a normal middle class life in Dubai on an income of c30k AED per month. That includes:
> 
> 2 bed villa in Springs
> 1 x low end SUV (Toyota Fortuner / RAV)
> Part-time maid for 3 - 4 hrs a week
> Cinema 2 times a month
> Eat out (not fine dining) 3-4 times a month
> 
> However, with limited knowledge of Dubai banking industry, I am a bit clueless of what sort of salary / package should I be looking for and what is a good package.
> 
> I look forward to your feedback.
> 
> Regards


How long is a piece of string?

Work out what you need to live on here then you'll know minimum you will need (I'd suggest adding 25% contingency to whatever that figure is though).

30k as above, yeah but it'll be nothing special.


----------



## The Rascal

KiwiKate said:


> Hello
> 
> Can I please check what you think of my husband's offer package?
> 
> He works in financial services and has 15 years experience. I will be coming with him as well as our 3 year old daughter.
> 
> The offer including housing, school fees, transport etc is AED70,000 per month. Also includes health insurance for all of us and annual flights home. On target bonus would add around another 9k per month. We are looking to save a good chunk of this and live a nice but not extravagant life. Is this do-able?
> 
> Re-location costs are still to be negotiated. What would be reasonable/standard for this type of package?
> 
> Many thanks.


Without knowing what he actually does in Financial Services no-one can say whether that's competitive or not.

In terms of cash, yes it's more than enough to live here, BUT, is he being short-changed by the company?

No idea.


----------



## The Rascal

kalibraaa said:


> Hi all -
> 
> 
> I have just received an offer from a Company in Dubai - the basic of 55kAED monthly includes Accom/transportation - on top of this they will pay schooling/flights/health. We (wife+2 kids) will be looking for a furnished Villa near one of the 'better' UK curriculum Schools.
> 
> Questions.
> 
> 1 - Is this an 'ok' package these days in Dubai (last time I worked there was over 16 years ago)
> 2 - We were thinking about getting a Villa in Dubai Land and sending the kids to the new SAFA school there? Any views on this or other suggestions - not sure about the whole school availability thing just yet.
> 
> really appreciate any feedback
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Simon


1 - Yes, it's OK, as I mentioned above if the company pays for schooling in full then that's a major cost worry you don't have. It also helps you "jump the queue" as you can always pay in advance - especially if the school know of the employer.

2 - It's a bit far out, can't comment on the school at all.


----------



## Rowanpc

Honeydew said:


> I am currently awaiting final round of interview for a Senior Manager position in Corporate Banking Credit :fingerscrossed:. My question is what sort of package should I be expecting? I have c10 yrs of relevant experience in UK banking sector.
> 
> 
> However, with limited knowledge of Dubai banking industry, I am a bit clueless of what sort of salary / package should I be looking for and what is a good package.


Package will depend on a few things - Grade/International v Local Bank/No of Direct Reports etc. I work in Corporate Credit at one of the international banks so should be able to give you a pretty good idea.


----------



## Honeydew

*Clarity*

Hey Rowanpc

Thanks for your response. 

Team Leader Grade (assume Snr. Manager level) with team size of 7 - 10 Analyst. 

Role is with a large local Bank with some global presence. 

Like I said as I have never worked in the ME region I am clueless on what to expect / ask / negotiate. I don't want to under quote or over quote myself. 



Rowanpc said:


> Package will depend on a few things - Grade/International v Local Bank/No of Direct Reports etc. I work in Corporate Credit at one of the international banks so should be able to give you a pretty good idea.


----------



## Honeydew

*Clarity*

Hey Rowanpc

Thanks for your response. 

Team Leader Grade (assume Snr. Manager level) with team size of 7 - 10 Analyst. 

Role is with a large local Bank with some global presence. 

Like I said as I have never worked in the ME region I am clueless on what to expect / ask / negotiate. I don't want to under quote or over quote myself. 

look forward to your response.



Rowanpc said:


> Package will depend on a few things - Grade/International v Local Bank/No of Direct Reports etc. I work in Corporate Credit at one of the international banks so should be able to give you a pretty good idea.


----------



## Rowanpc

No problem- the guys I know who have gone to local banks have gone as Senior analysts with a focus on large corporates/mnc's, with little or no line management responsibilities and they have been getting all in packages of 40-45k - but bear in mind they have come from within UAE so more local market knowledge and probably a higher starting point salary. 

There are salary guides issued by recruitment companies (Hays, Robert Half etc) so would recommend having a read of those too.

Feel free to send me a PM if you want to know anything else.

Good Luck!


----------



## Honeydew

Hi Rowanpc

Can't seem to PM you strange!!

Thanks for your response.

It is good to know that Senior Credit analyst with little line management responsibilities are being paid c40 - 45k pcm. I accept I may be at a slight disadvantage with little GCC knowledge.

But my prospective employer are setting up a new team and want someone with fresh view to establish it.

Do most local banks provide housing, car, medical allowances.*

What are the typical allowances included in standard package?

Look forward to hearing from you.

Regards


----------



## ironfisttiger

Good Day Everyone! I just joined this forum after I received an offer from a notable US Fortune 500 company with office in Dubai. I would love to have everyone's opinion as I don't want to act hastily or disrespectfully while looking out for my best interest.

My background: I have spent my entire career (10+ years experience) in the professional tool & equipment industry with experiences in R&D engineering, sourcing, global manufacturing, sales, and product management. Strong track record in each function. I have entrepreneurial experience and have been expat'd to China for 6 months before. I graduated #1 from 36th ranked Mechanical Engineering school in the United States with 3.92 Cumulative GPA in BSME. Speaks Mandarin Chinese and English and I am currently employed, doing Technical Product Management for pneumatic and cordless tools, making $110,000USD base + $10K bonus annually (404000AED) + 6% 401K matched. I am married with no children, no pets. Currently rent in Southeastern United states (low cost of living) but if I expatriated, would move my belongings to the Pacific Northwest, where I'm originally from. 

The company that's looking to hire me is a large global diversified Fortune 500 company with offices in Dubai. I will be a Technical Product Manager in Automotive Tools and in charge of developing and growing their MEA + India + Russia Markets. They're basically looking for someone that matches my credentials, including 10+ years in the tool business, bilingual, technical background, sales experience, willing to move, etc.. I feel like they would have a very difficult time locating this person if I rejected their offer.

The offer that they made me and my thoughts : 
-Basic Salary AED 204,000 annually <Is it typical to have them reduce your base salary? I would almost be taking a 50% cut on my base; I would ideally want 459000 AED to go through the hassles of relocation. Am I being greedy?>

-Housing Allowance AED 96,564 annually <I don't think this is too far off, ideally I would want 120,000>

-Utility Allowance AED 3,600 per annually <this is virtually meaningless as it's barely enough to cover one year's utilities, right?> 

-Fully maintained and expensed company car AED 54000 annually with fuel and toll expenses <as this is required for my job since it will be travel-heavy, I am finding out details. I would want a 125000AED vehicle, all expenses covered>

-Annual Incentive on Target Achievement AED 61200 maximum (30% of my base, 15% of it is guaranteed)

-Full medical Insurance cover for Self, Spouse + 2 kids

-Life Insurance for Self

-22 working days leave per year <I would like 30...also, is that reasonable? and is this in addition to national holidays?>

-Annual air ticket to hometown for Self, Spouse + 2 kids

-Company Mobile + Sim

-UAE Residence Visa cost for Self, Spouse + 2 kids reimbursed

Total base + housing + utilities + car allowance would be 480564AED, which is less than what I'm making now and I live in a very low cost of living area. I believe this opportunity would open a lot of doors for me in the future and I'm at the age where I can still easily adopt and take on these opportunities before having children. 

My questions:
1) Is it typical for the employer in Dubai to include car and housing in a package to match my home country's existing pay? I feel like if this is the case, then I end up making less by spending substantially more on housing, regardless of tax incentives.

2) Am I being greedy if I ask my BASE pay to be 492000AED (my current salary X 115%) in addition to the housing, utility, and car allowances? In other words, my total, including allowances, would be AED 646000 or $176000USD? As their offer stands, there is almost no way that I can maintain my lifestyle in Dubai, while incurring storage costs on my belongings here. 

3) I would like to ask for a 76900AED relocation assist. This moves my current belonging across the USA back home and some light belongings shipped to UAE. This also stores my vehicles (X2) and belongs for 1 year. This also allows my wife and I to fly over. Am I being unreasonable? My last job paid the closing cost on my condo ($19000USD) and a $25000USD sign-on, which is WAY more than I'm asking here. 

I appreciate any comments in advance. I don't want to sound greedy as I value this experience, but I feel like I'm being low-balled. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Irishtipp

Hi,

I'm new to the thread and staying true to its purpose trying to establish what someone of similar experience and role can expect to receive in Dubai.

I'm a qualified chartered accountant with 5 years work experience. I have 3.5 years practice experience and 1.5 years industry experience.

I'm single and have no family commitments. I'm interested in saving money for the next 2-3 years. I've grown disillusioned with the high tax rate in Ireland coupled with the cost of living. I'm fully aware of the high cost of living in Dubai however given the tax free element it is very appealing.

What kind of pay package should I be looking for? 

I would appreciate any comments you may have.

Thanks


----------



## iggles

Hello,

I have just started work in Abu Dhabi. After looking at apartments I am starting to think my salary isn't worth the hassle

30k a month, nothing is included.

I am a senior QS - 28 years old. I am starting to think accommodation should be included, and starting to get very annoyed with what I believe an offer that isn't very special.


----------



## Sunder

ironfisttiger said:


> Good Day Everyone! I just joined this forum after I received an offer from a notable US Fortune 500 company with office in Dubai. I would love to have everyone's opinion as I don't want to act hastily or disrespectfully while looking out for my best interest.
> 
> My background: I have spent my entire career (10+ years experience) in the professional tool & equipment industry with experiences in R&D engineering, sourcing, global manufacturing, sales, and product management. Strong track record in each function. I have entrepreneurial experience and have been expat'd to China for 6 months before. I graduated #1 from 36th ranked Mechanical Engineering school in the United States with 3.92 Cumulative GPA in BSME. Speaks Mandarin Chinese and English and I am currently employed, doing Technical Product Management for pneumatic and cordless tools, making $110,000USD base + $10K bonus annually (404000AED) + 6% 401K matched. I am married with no children, no pets. Currently rent in Southeastern United states (low cost of living) but if I expatriated, would move my belongings to the Pacific Northwest, where I'm originally from.
> 
> The company that's looking to hire me is a large global diversified Fortune 500 company with offices in Dubai. I will be a Technical Product Manager in Automotive Tools and in charge of developing and growing their MEA + India + Russia Markets. They're basically looking for someone that matches my credentials, including 10+ years in the tool business, bilingual, technical background, sales experience, willing to move, etc.. I feel like they would have a very difficult time locating this person if I rejected their offer.
> 
> The offer that they made me and my thoughts :
> -Basic Salary AED 204,000 annually <Is it typical to have them reduce your base salary? I would almost be taking a 50% cut on my base; I would ideally want 459000 AED to go through the hassles of relocation. Am I being greedy?>
> 
> -Housing Allowance AED 96,564 annually <I don't think this is too far off, ideally I would want 120,000>
> 
> -Utility Allowance AED 3,600 per annually <this is virtually meaningless as it's barely enough to cover one year's utilities, right?>
> 
> -Fully maintained and expensed company car AED 54000 annually with fuel and toll expenses <as this is required for my job since it will be travel-heavy, I am finding out details. I would want a 125000AED vehicle, all expenses covered>
> 
> -Annual Incentive on Target Achievement AED 61200 maximum (30% of my base, 15% of it is guaranteed)
> 
> -Full medical Insurance cover for Self, Spouse + 2 kids
> 
> -Life Insurance for Self
> 
> -22 working days leave per year <I would like 30...also, is that reasonable? and is this in addition to national holidays?>
> 
> -Annual air ticket to hometown for Self, Spouse + 2 kids
> 
> -Company Mobile + Sim
> 
> -UAE Residence Visa cost for Self, Spouse + 2 kids reimbursed
> 
> Total base + housing + utilities + car allowance would be 480564AED, which is less than what I'm making now and I live in a very low cost of living area. I believe this opportunity would open a lot of doors for me in the future and I'm at the age where I can still easily adopt and take on these opportunities before having children.
> 
> My questions:
> 1) Is it typical for the employer in Dubai to include car and housing in a package to match my home country's existing pay? I feel like if this is the case, then I end up making less by spending substantially more on housing, regardless of tax incentives.
> 
> 2) Am I being greedy if I ask my BASE pay to be 492000AED (my current salary X 115%) in addition to the housing, utility, and car allowances? In other words, my total, including allowances, would be AED 646000 or $176000USD? As their offer stands, there is almost no way that I can maintain my lifestyle in Dubai, while incurring storage costs on my belongings here.
> 
> 3) I would like to ask for a 76900AED relocation assist. This moves my current belonging across the USA back home and some light belongings shipped to UAE. This also stores my vehicles (X2) and belongs for 1 year. This also allows my wife and I to fly over. Am I being unreasonable? My last job paid the closing cost on my condo ($19000USD) and a $25000USD sign-on, which is WAY more than I'm asking here.
> 
> I appreciate any comments in advance. I don't want to sound greedy as I value this experience, but I feel like I'm being low-balled.
> 
> Thanks again!


Hello ironfisttiger,

The salary offered to you is too low and you wont be able to save much if you are thinking of a flamboyant lifestyle

Ans 1) Yes and No both, it is typical for Dubai employers to give Housing as part of offer, for car it depends whether you have to travel a lot or not else you will be provided a transportation allowance.
Ans 2) You are not being greedy, who joins a new job where the pay is much less than that in the previous one. You can ask for more but in my view the company wont be able to match your pay in basic salary.
Ans 3) Relocation assistance depends on you, whether you want to get new furniture or want to use the old ones brought from home. In general, get furniture here as when you will be leaving transportation cost is gonna cost you a fortune.

If I was in your place I would have calmly rejected the offer. 

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## Sunder

Irishtipp said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to the thread and staying true to its purpose trying to establish what someone of similar experience and role can expect to receive in Dubai.
> 
> I'm a qualified chartered accountant with 5 years work experience. I have 3.5 years practice experience and 1.5 years industry experience.
> 
> I'm single and have no family commitments. I'm interested in saving money for the next 2-3 years. I've grown disillusioned with the high tax rate in Ireland coupled with the cost of living. I'm fully aware of the high cost of living in Dubai however given the tax free element it is very appealing.
> 
> What kind of pay package should I be looking for?
> 
> I would appreciate any comments you may have.
> 
> Thanks[/QUOTE
> 
> Hi Irishtipp,
> 
> with 5 yrs of experience you can get around 20-30k Dhs per month. I really dunno how much is that in your currency, with a studio apartment and living a modest lifesyle you will be able to save anywhere between 12-18K dhs per month. Its pretty tough to get a job as lots of Chartered Accountants from Asia are coming to Dubai for work and they ask a very low salary <10k per month. So if you have some extraordinary work profile and/or experience then only you will be considered.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sunder.


----------



## evilblaskett

Hello!!! My first post here but following you since a few weeks already! I use it to introduce myself.

I'm Gabriele, 25yo from Italy, moving to Dubai within the next 2 weeks to work for a local tourism company; regarding the topic, my salary will be very low for the first year, and will be on probation for the first 6 months period.

Basing on my almost inexistent experience on the kind of job I'll do, and on the fact I don't have many other options, I accepted the initial salary of 5500aed/month all included, no accomodation and even no insurance during probation.

It's not a lot, for most of you even not enough, but I have to make it work. 

Fortunately I'll have a little monthly income from France due to past work experiences which will help me during the initial period.

Let's cross the fingers!!!


----------



## Sunder

evilblaskett said:


> Hello!!! My first post here but following you since a few weeks already! I use it to introduce myself.
> 
> I'm Gabriele, 25yo from Italy, moving to Dubai within the next 2 weeks to work for a local tourism company; regarding the topic, my salary will be very low for the first year, and will be on probation for the first 6 months period.
> 
> Basing on my almost inexistent experience on the kind of job I'll do, and on the fact I don't have many other options, I accepted the initial salary of 5500aed/month all included, no accomodation and even no insurance during probation.
> 
> It's not a lot, for most of you even not enough, but I have to make it work.
> 
> Fortunately I'll have a little monthly income from France due to past work experiences which will help me during the initial period.
> 
> Let's cross the fingers!!!


Hello evilblaskett,

You can live in shared flats/apartments but I really dont know whether you will be able to find the same or not with such low income.Even if you have made up your mind to come down, dont expect that after a year your salary will be doubled or something of that kind. Tourism is at its peak from Nov-Mar and rest season is very hot and humid for any kind of activity.


----------



## evilblaskett

Sunder said:


> Hello evilblaskett,
> 
> You can live in shared flats/apartments but I really dont know whether you will be able to find the same or not with such low income.Even if you have made up your mind to come down, dont expect that after a year your salary will be doubled or something of that kind. Tourism is at its peak from Nov-Mar and rest season is very hot and humid for any kind of activity.


I agree with you, and don't expect to become rich after the first year...I'll be there to learn a job that I've been only introduced to before.
It is not a season-sensible job, so no big differences between warm and warmer  seasons.


----------



## FourAgreements

Hi Gabriele,

Oh dear... you sound very determined. I hope you're also VERY resourceful, and don't have a big appetite. That's an incredibly low salary... and no housing to top it off. I strongly encourage you to sit down and do the math again, and also have a look at a website like Dubizzle to see what people are asking for rent from roommates.

You have accepted it, but if you're not here yet you can always change your mind. Are you certain you don't have any other options? Hopefully you have someone (or some cash stashed away) to bail you out if this is not what you were hoping it would be?

Where will the work be located? You said tourism company. Is there a potential for tips?

FA





evilblaskett said:


> Hello!!! My first post here but following you since a few weeks already! I use it to introduce myself.
> 
> I'm Gabriele, 25yo from Italy, moving to Dubai within the next 2 weeks to work for a local tourism company; regarding the topic, my salary will be very low for the first year, and will be on probation for the first 6 months period.
> 
> Basing on my almost inexistent experience on the kind of job I'll do, and on the fact I don't have many other options, I accepted the initial salary of 5500aed/month all included, no accomodation and even no insurance during probation.
> 
> It's not a lot, for most of you even not enough, but I have to make it work.
> 
> Fortunately I'll have a little monthly income from France due to past work experiences which will help me during the initial period.
> 
> Let's cross the fingers!!!


----------



## evilblaskett

FourAgreements said:


> Hi Gabriele,
> 
> Oh dear... you sound very determined. I hope you're also VERY resourceful, and don't have a big appetite. That's an incredibly low salary... and no housing to top it off. I strongly encourage you to sit down and do the math again, and also have a look at a website like Dubizzle to see what people are asking for rent from roommates.
> 
> You have accepted it, but if you're not here yet you can always change your mind. Are you certain you don't have any other options? Hopefully you have someone (or some cash stashed away) to bail you out if this is not what you were hoping it would be?
> 
> Where will the work be located? You said tourism company. Is there a potential for tips?
> 
> FA


Hi FourAgreements,
thanks for your reply. Yes, I'm determined, and I know it's not a dream salary, but something I will barely survive with. But you know, in that kind of job I start from almost zero, and such kind of opportunities, working in a good (and well known) company like that and in a place like Dubai, are rare...here in Italy for the same you won't be paid at all!(and also pay for transportation and meal in most cases).
For me is a kind of apprenticeship, and yes, if I'll see I won't like it, I'll terminate and fly back immediately. 
Money is not basic for me, but more basic is survive!


----------



## FourAgreements

Take a look at the thread below. This person (woman, I think) is looking for someone to share her apt and pet sit, and asking for very little in return. I posted a link to your first post, on her thread. Maybe this kind of arrangement could work out for you?

I'm all for people following their dreams - see quote below - after all, if we don't try, we will never know, right?! I just think it helps to have a parachute.

Good luck!


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...inding-roommate-dubai-mirdif.html#post6113249




evilblaskett said:


> Hi FourAgreements,
> thanks for your reply. Yes, I'm determined, and I know it's not a dream salary, but something I will barely survive with. But you know, in that kind of job I start from almost zero, and such kind of opportunities, working in a good (and well known) company like that and in a place like Dubai, are rare...here in Italy for the same you won't be paid at all!(and also pay for transportation and meal in most cases).
> For me is a kind of apprenticeship, and yes, if I'll see I won't like it, I'll terminate and fly back immediately.
> Money is not basic for me, but more basic is survive!


----------



## Val_TX

Gabrielle, I'm looking for a flat mate at very low rent. I live in Mirdif though, it's about 10 aed for a cab to the metro. You can reach me at /snip/


----------



## ironfisttiger

*Thank you!*



Sunder said:


> Hello ironfisttiger,
> 
> The salary offered to you is too low and you wont be able to save much if you are thinking of a flamboyant lifestyle
> 
> Ans 1) Yes and No both, it is typical for Dubai employers to give Housing as part of offer, for car it depends whether you have to travel a lot or not else you will be provided a transportation allowance.
> Ans 2) You are not being greedy, who joins a new job where the pay is much less than that in the previous one. You can ask for more but in my view the company wont be able to match your pay in basic salary.
> Ans 3) Relocation assistance depends on you, whether you want to get new furniture or want to use the old ones brought from home. In general, get furniture here as when you will be leaving transportation cost is gonna cost you a fortune.
> 
> If I was in your place I would have calmly rejected the offer.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sunder.


Good morning Sunder and thanks for the reply. After scouring this super helpful thread, I have come to the same conclusion as you. I will counteroffer, but lower than the abovementioned rate. I value this opportunity as a resume booster and also the potential for new travel experiences that I may otherwise never have. But like you said, I won't ask them to match my base salary, but the package as-a-whole (gross), must be at least 20% over what I'm making now in a low cost-of-living area. 

Thanks again for your thoughtful and thorough reply


----------



## BedouGirl

Val_TX said:


> Gabrielle, I'm looking for a flat mate at very low rent. I live in Mirdif though, it's about 10 aed for a cab to the metro. You can reach me at /snip/


Please do not post private contact details, it's against forum rules. You can use the PM facility after five posts. Thank you.


----------



## adel92

*Can I live on this salary?*

Hello,

im also new to this thread.

I am a recent BBA graduate from Spain. (22YO)

I just got an offer to work for a multinational company in Dubai and I do not know if I would be able to live on the salary they propose.

Could you please help?

This is every month: 10500 total

Basic salary:	AED 6,500

Housing Allowance: AED2,500.

Transportation Allowance:	AED1,500. 




I am not a spender but at least I would like to have a studio for myself and have a normal life.

Thank you very much.


----------



## evilblaskett

adel92 said:


> Hello,
> 
> im also new to this thread.
> 
> I am a recent BBA graduate from Spain. (22YO)
> 
> I just got an offer to work for a multinational company in Dubai and I do not know if I would be able to live on the salary they propose.
> 
> Could you please help?
> 
> This is every month: 10500 total
> 
> Basic salary:	AED 6,500
> 
> Housing Allowance: AED2,500.
> 
> Transportation Allowance:	AED1,500.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a spender but at least I would like to have a studio for myself and have a normal life.
> 
> Thank you very much.



It's almost twice my proposal. But it doesn't mean you would easily get a studio all for yourself.
There are many users much more expert than me in this forum, but with my basic experience in searching accomodation, I can say you should look for a room sharing, definitely.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Sunder

adel92 said:


> Hello,
> 
> im also new to this thread.
> 
> I am a recent BBA graduate from Spain. (22YO)
> 
> I just got an offer to work for a multinational company in Dubai and I do not know if I would be able to live on the salary they propose.
> 
> Could you please help?
> 
> This is every month: 10500 total
> 
> Basic salary:	AED 6,500
> 
> Housing Allowance: AED2,500.
> 
> Transportation Allowance:	AED1,500.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a spender but at least I would like to have a studio for myself and have a normal life.
> 
> Thank you very much.


Hello adel92,

Amigos !!!

Seeing your experience and age I would say it is a decent offer. You can have a studio but its gonna cost you close to 5-6K per month. Sharing is the best option. With more experience you will be able to get more salary. You need to ask yourself what are you gonna do in next 5 yrs. If MBA is in your plan, then you can work in here and prepare for MBA in Dubai itself. 

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## Honeydew

adel92 said:


> Hello,
> 
> im also new to this thread.
> 
> I am a recent BBA graduate from Spain. (22YO)
> 
> I just got an offer to work for a multinational company in Dubai and I do not know if I would be able to live on the salary they propose.
> 
> Could you please help?
> 
> This is every month: 10500 total
> 
> Basic salary:	AED 6,500
> 
> Housing Allowance: AED2,500.
> 
> Transportation Allowance:	AED1,500.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a spender but at least I would like to have a studio for myself and have a normal life.
> 
> Thank you very much.


Adel

That's a pretty good salary even for European standard for someone with your age and experience. I suggest you make a list of pro's and con's Spain vs Dubai and make a informed decision. 

I was on much lower salary than that when I was 22 in UK.

Good luck with your career.


----------



## tahir29

Hi All, 

I was offered an Analyst position at Boots in Al Barsha few days ago. 

The salary inlcuded, accommodation, travel, medical, insurance etc 

8k aed a month 
25% increase after two years

I've been looking for work since February 2014, had 6/7 offers all the same salary. 

Was i right to reject this offer?


----------



## omrano

tahir29 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was offered an Analyst position at Boots in Al Barsha few days ago.
> 
> The salary inlcuded, accommodation, travel, medical, insurance etc
> 
> 8k aed a month
> 25% increase after two years
> 
> I've been looking for work since February 2014, had 6/7 offers all the same salary.
> 
> Was i right to reject this offer?



Honestly, it is a very low salary, but still it is better than being unemployed for 10 months.
A 10 month gap of umemployment will be bad on your resume.


----------



## enhill

*Salary for a single gal!*

Hi, 

I am in the process of interviewing for a position as a retail manager in Dubai and we haven't discussed exact salary as yet but the agency I am going through put a ball park of 16000AED per month on what it would be.

So would 192000 AED a decent Salary for a single person to live on? I would like to rent a one bed but if I have to share with others due to saving some money I would be open to that. 

Many thanks for any advice you can offer!


----------



## Paulsf

enhill said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in the process of interviewing for a position as a retail manager in Dubai and we haven't discussed exact salary as yet but the agency I am going through put a ball park of 16000AED per month on what it would be.
> 
> So would 192000 AED a decent Salary for a single person to live on? I would like to rent a one bed but if I have to share with others due to saving some money I would be open to that.
> 
> Many thanks for any advice you can offer!


It all depends on the brand of champagne you prefer ;op and the lifestyle you want to lead. This city can eat cash if you want it to, but on the otherside you do have people in retail living on half that salary.. Think of it this way it's a 45k salary in the UK. If you currently live in London/South, then cost of living will only be marginally higher, if you live in the north east your rent is likely to be treble for the same sort of level.


----------



## enhill

Paulsf said:


> It all depends on the brand of champagne you prefer ;op and the lifestyle you want to lead. This city can eat cash if you want it to, but on the otherside you do have people in retail living on half that salary.. Think of it this way it's a 45k salary in the UK. If you currently live in London/South, then cost of living will only be marginally higher, if you live in the north east your rent is likely to be treble for the same sort of level.


I'm not a total party person but I am not exactly cocoa and slippers girl either 

I'm in Scotland but Aberdeen is the most expensive city in scotland for rent so I am used to paying about £800 per month for a furnished one bed.

sounds like it is a decent place to start negotiating and commission & bonus would be on top of that so I should be ok


----------



## tahir29

I want to start a family therefore being on less than 15k is unthinkable to be honest, even though I haven't had a job for 10 months, committing to a job that is offering 8k for 2 years is not tolerable.


----------



## 18monkey

*Comparison required*

Hi, 
I am from the UK, work as a financial underwriter and have a degree. My UK salary is £24k + bupa + 2x pension contribution.

I have been offered a position which is 
4,000 AED + free transportation + medical insurance + visa + monthly incentives.

I have not asked for the breakdown surrounding the monthly incentives, however in terms of basic pay what sort of lifestyle could I have? Could I save anything?


I am single, no kids. 

Thanks


----------



## Achris7

Hello fellow expats, I've an offer from a large British financial institution in a specialized risk management niche. I have 10 years of experience in regulations and financial services and an MBA from a top 10 school. The offer including everything is 42000 aed / month with a roughly 20% annual targeted bonus. They also provide relocation, one month temp housing and one month living stipend. Given I make this currently in the us (San Francisco market) it seems low. Suggestions? I'm single with no kids.


----------



## Sunder

enhill said:


> I'm not a total party person but I am not exactly cocoa and slippers girl either
> 
> I'm in Scotland but Aberdeen is the most expensive city in scotland for rent so I am used to paying about £800 per month for a furnished one bed.
> 
> sounds like it is a decent place to start negotiating and commission & bonus would be on top of that so I should be ok


Hello Enhill,

Just a wise advice, dont think about the commission and bonus, try to increase your base salary, you never know if you are able to achieve your targets to get commission and bonus. You should only and only negotiate on Basic pay, any allowance if you get would be an icing on cake !!!


----------



## Paulsf

enhill said:


> I'm not a total party person but I am not exactly cocoa and slippers girl either
> 
> I'm in Scotland but Aberdeen is the most expensive city in scotland for rent so I am used to paying about £800 per month for a furnished one bed.
> 
> sounds like it is a decent place to start negotiating and commission & bonus would be on top of that so I should be ok


You'll love this town then, If you want a 1 bed in marina, expect to double that rent figure, you will probably get a nice flat share for about that, or could get a place in some of the 'cheaper' areas and spend less so it's all depending on what you want. Running a car is cheaper than home (I now do double the miles but spend less in fuel and tolls than I did in a week at home, though service intervals are generally much shorter). Where you live will play a big part in where you base yourself. My one big piece of advise, make sure you have some good savings, even with a very very good relocation package it still cost me a hell of a lot more than I thought to get myself set up.

Good Luck..


----------



## Val_TX

It's typical for the total salary to be split 60/40 salary and housing. So, just look at the total. I moved here from the USA only after taking significantly more than I can earn there. I'm an engineer in oil and gas. So, I don't think it's worth it to come here unless you're here as I am, to earn lots and save a lot. I live frugally, an apartment in Mirdif and a Hyundai Tucson. If you want to live in a villa and drive a land cruiser then you need more money than that offer provides.


----------



## Val_TX

I have a noncompete question. I am seeking to hire on with a company which originally declined to provide a residence visa as they said my home base would then be considered Dubai as opposed to the United States. I will be working 28 days on and 28 off in Southern Iraq.

Since I have my own company, I readily agreed to provide my own UAE visa. However they quickly realized their mistake as I don't know if the noncompete clause is enforceable if I am not on their visa. I'm refusing to get their visa. In addition, it appears to me that the noncompete is unfairly broad and even is incorrectly referenced in the contract, so I don't have to worry. The noncompete is for a period of 12 months but it covers any location in the world where this company does business. 

I have another job offer so it won't kill me to lose this one. 

I guess my question is, is a non compete in Sharjah for work in Iraq enforceable regardless of whether or not they hold my residence visa?


----------



## Roxtec Blue

Val_TX said:


> I have a noncompete question. I am seeking to hire on with a company which originally declined to provide a residence visa as they said my home base would then be considered Dubai as opposed to the United States. I will be working 28 days on and 28 off in Southern Iraq.
> 
> Since I have my own company, I readily agreed to provide my own UAE visa. However they quickly realized their mistake as I don't know if the noncompete clause is enforceable if I am not on their visa. I'm refusing to get their visa. In addition, it appears to me that the noncompete is unfairly broad and even is incorrectly referenced in the contract, so I don't have to worry. The noncompete is for a period of 12 months but it covers any location in the world where this company does business.
> 
> I have another job offer so it won't kill me to lose this one.
> 
> I guess my question is, is a non compete in Sharjah for work in Iraq enforceable regardless of whether or not they hold my residence visa?


This potentially is a legal minefield and I doubt even two lawyers would give you the same answer. Potentially both may still be wrong! Regardless of the legal enforcement situation perhaps, it would be prudent more to worry about your reputational credibility in the marketplace the oil & gas world. As you probably well know, is solidly networked and you could find yourself "persona non-grata" if somebody takes exception to your business activities whether contractually legal or not. Southern Iraq for O&G contractors is currently akin to going for a quiet drink in Hollywood when you are an A-lister.


----------



## Val_TX

Lol I thought about consulting a lawyer, but you're right, it would be a waste of time. on the other hand, I don't worry about my reputation as I know I'll do a great job, and basically, these HR and other senior people in the company lied to me to get me to accept a (slightly) (ok $20,000 less) reduced salary. For example, they said they had most positions staffed for this Iraq job - not true. They said I would be paid more than practically anyone in the company - also not true. The list goes on and on. I'm unreasonably honest in general and therefore I don't realize that I'm being lied to, which is culturally acceptable among people of other nationalities. However my recruiter knows the truth as he has access to information that I don't have. 

It makes me want to walk away. But the 28/28 is too tempting. My other option is working in Dubai, but lots of overtime. So I'm risking my neck to work for less in a part of the world most people wouldn't consider.


----------



## Irishtipp

Sunder said:


> Irishtipp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to the thread and staying true to its purpose trying to establish what someone of similar experience and role can expect to receive in Dubai.
> 
> I'm a qualified chartered accountant with 5 years work experience. I have 3.5 years practice experience and 1.5 years industry experience.
> 
> I'm single and have no family commitments. I'm interested in saving money for the next 2-3 years. I've grown disillusioned with the high tax rate in Ireland coupled with the cost of living. I'm fully aware of the high cost of living in Dubai however given the tax free element it is very appealing.
> 
> What kind of pay package should I be looking for?
> 
> I would appreciate any comments you may have.
> 
> Thanks[/QUOTE
> 
> Hi Irishtipp,
> 
> with 5 yrs of experience you can get around 20-30k Dhs per month. I really dunno how much is that in your currency, with a studio apartment and living a modest lifesyle you will be able to save anywhere between 12-18K dhs per month. Its pretty tough to get a job as lots of Chartered Accountants from Asia are coming to Dubai for work and they ask a very low salary <10k per month. So if you have some extraordinary work profile and/or experience then only you will be considered.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sunder.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sunder,
> 
> Would there be a living allowance and other expenses on top of this or would the 20-30k be all inclusive?
> 
> There seems to be lots of vacancies in accountancy in Dubai and Abu Dhabi. from looking through various websites. Is this the case?
Click to expand...


----------



## sm105

Roxtec Blue said:


> This potentially is a legal minefield and I doubt even two lawyers would give you the same answer. Potentially both may still be wrong!


This. It isn't enforceable for all practical purposes. My employer has similar provisions in all our contracts for expats working in Iraq and elsewhere, but we've never even bothered to litigate it. At most, we use it as leverage to negotiate reduced end-of-service benefits that may be due. If you really screw someone over and jump to their direct competitor, word gets out quickly enough which is the real career killer, not some obscure clause in your contract!


----------



## Val_TX

Thanks,SM105, for the constructive feedback. I don't plan on screwing anyone over, and ideally, things will go well at this company and then it becomes a moot point. The non compete is overly broad and says I can't perform any service they perform as a company for any other company that operates in any area in which they operate. Since they have offices worldwide, this wouldn't be reasonable. I read that an employer may make a ban for Sharjah and Dubai, for example, but may not extend that ban to Abu Dhabi. 

Agree that it's a small world in my industry, it's just to sign a contract with the wording they have chosen gives me heartburn. Even in the USA, non competes are generally not enforceable if it goes to court. I won't want to be in a position of being sued by my employer in any case. 

I'm going into this in good faith, as long as they uphold their part of the contract, I will uphold mine.


----------



## Stevesolar

Val_TX said:


> Thanks,SM105, for the constructive feedback. I don't plan on screwing anyone over, and ideally, things will go well at this company and then it becomes a moot point. The non compete is overly broad and says I can't perform any service they perform as a company for any other company that operates in any area in which they operate. Since they have offices worldwide, this wouldn't be reasonable. I read that an employer may make a ban for Sharjah and Dubai, for example, but may not extend that ban to Abu Dhabi.
> 
> Agree that it's a small world in my industry, it's just to sign a contract with the wording they have chosen gives me heartburn. Even in the USA, non competes are generally not enforceable if it goes to court. I won't want to be in a position of being sued by my employer in any case.
> 
> I'm going into this in good faith, as long as they uphold their part of the contract, I will uphold mine.


Hi,
There is an amazing article on non-compete clauses in the UAE below.
It shows that they are extremely difficult to actually enforce.
Non-Compete Clauses Under UAE Laws - Employment and HR - United Arab Emirates
What is really interesting, is the section that shows the five criteria that all need to be met to make the clause enforcable. From what you describe - they fail on one or more of these!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Val_TX

Stevesolar said:


> Hi, There is an amazing article on non-compete clauses in the UAE below. It shows that they are extremely difficult to actually enforce. Non-Compete Clauses Under UAE Laws - Employment and HR - United Arab Emirates What is really interesting, is the section that shows the five criteria that all need to be met to make the clause enforcable. From what you describe - they fail on one or more of these! Cheers Steve


Very interesting. This non compete actually states that if it fails on one count, the rest shall remain enforceable. However, they proceed to refer to the wrong paragraph of the contract. I didn't enlighten them. I think it will be ok.


----------



## Supersub316

*Package Expectations*

Hi 

I'm considering moving to Dubai on a 12 month contract with an option to extend. Job is a PM role on an EPCM project. I have a BSc in Engineering and PMP with 6 years project management experience and currently grossing the equivalent of $60k (US) in South Africa. 

Would move wife (not working), child (and dog) along with me. Reading up on the forum, it would seem that employer provided accommodation is a must, as well as health insurance for family, Relocation costs and flights home for family as well. Travel allowance would seem to be a bonus. Child not in school for a few years so that's not an issue.

What would constitute a reasonable package that would ensure I live the same standard of life as in SA, I'm thinking my current package multiplied by 3 (~55000AED per month) if I were to pay for my own accommodation - this considering Numbeo figures that CPI + rent is around 100% higher than in SA) or my current package multiplied by 2 (~35000AED per month) if accommodation is provided - considering Numbeo figures that CPI is 50% higher than is SA. Is that that being optimistic or pessimistic? 

I need to live a comfortable life with family plus be able to save a bit (which is the reason i would consider doing this). Having said that, am comfortable where I am and don't need to make the move. I'm currently in talks no formal offer yet but just need to be informed if it gets to that.

Thanks


----------



## Val_TX

Supersub316 said:


> Hi I'm considering moving to Dubai on a 12 month contract with an option to extend. Job is a PM role on an EPCM project. I have a BSc in Engineering and PMP with 6 years project management experience and currently grossing the equivalent of $60k (US) in South Africa. Would move wife (not working), child (and dog) along with me. Reading up on the forum, it would seem that employer provided accommodation is a must, as well as health insurance for family, Relocation costs and flights home for family as well. Travel allowance would seem to be a bonus. Child not in school for a few years so that's not an issue. What would constitute a reasonable package that would ensure I live the same standard of life as in SA, I'm thinking my current package multiplied by 3 (~55000AED per month) if I were to pay for my own accommodation - this considering Numbeo figures that CPI + rent is around 100% higher than in SA) or my current package multiplied by 2 (~35000AED per month) if accommodation is provided - considering Numbeo figures that CPI is 50% higher than is SA. Is that that being optimistic or pessimistic? I need to live a comfortable life with family plus be able to save a bit (which is the reason i would consider doing this). Having said that, am comfortable where I am and don't need to make the move. I'm currently in talks no formal offer yet but just need to be informed if it gets to that. Thanks


What are your total years of experience? 6? I got about 50% more in salary when I moved from the USA to Dubai, can't imagine getting 300%. Good luck if you can. Of course $60k sounds a little low compared to US standards.


----------



## Supersub316

Thanks for the response. Yes total years 6. I think the increase is relative. Cost of living is much more in Dubai than in SA whereas it could be the same or even less than in the US. Same could be said of the comparison between the US and SA, which is probably why my current package would look on the low side compared to US standards.


----------



## Smythy82

nspm said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I've received a job offer to move to Dubai and I really want to know if I can have a good life and take care of my family with the conditions that were offered. I would really appreciate your help and experience.
> 
> My job offer include:
> 
> Base salary: 185000 AED per year
> Accomodation Allowance: 33000 per year
> Car Allowance: 18000 AED per year
> Health Insurance: Around 4000 AED per year
> Flyback to my home country (Europe): maximum of 12000 AED per year - paid at occurrence
> 
> With a monthly income of: 15416 + 2750 + 1500 = 19600 AED, can I have a good life (save some money) and raise my family? I have one wife (at the beginning she won't be working, just taking care of my kid), 1 kid (1 year old) and 2 cats.
> 
> I would really appreciate your help.
> 
> Thank you very much.
> 
> Kind regards.
> 
> NM


19,600AED is not too bad if you are prepared to live away from the typical spots. Have a look at somewhere like Remraam (on dubizzle.com). It is the current trend in dubai at the moment, to move to such areas anyway. People are sick of spending stupid money on rent. If you live a normal life you will be fine on that money. Problem is most people behave very diferent here than they do at home when it comes to expenditure.


----------



## ron1990

Hi all,

I did do this afew weeks ago but got the figures wrong.

I have been made an offer...

23,000 Per month all in.

With a 75000 Housing allowance a year. 

this comes too £62,750 (pound) so to earn this in the UK i would need to earn around £95,000.

This includes flights home per year medical ect, 38 days holiday.

I am a single 25 year old male.

Will i be able to live happily and save some money on this?

Many thanks.


----------



## Val_TX

Supersub316 said:


> Thanks for the response. Yes total years 6. I think the increase is relative. Cost of living is much more in Dubai than in SA whereas it could be the same or even less than in the US. Same could be said of the comparison between the US and SA, which is probably why my current package would look on the low side compared to US standards.


I think 55,000 aed/month seems high for 6 years of experience. More power to you if you can find such a good salary. I'm sure you can see other posts here where people are making far less. 

I live in Ghoroob apartments in Mirdif in a 2 BR apartment and pay only 58,500 aed per year in rent. That will be going up this year as I have been here 3 years. 

My comments are based on my knowledge of my salary as an engineer. I make more, but I have 30 yrs experience. I asked a recruiter about this PMP certificate. He said the Professional Engineer or Chartered Engineer is requested more. I am a PE. 

UAE law requires the company provide medical coverage. 

Do you have tax benefits for working outside of SA?


----------



## evilblaskett

ron1990 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I did do this afew weeks ago but got the figures wrong.
> 
> I have been made an offer...
> 
> 23,000 Per month all in.
> 
> With a 75000 Housing allowance a year.
> 
> this comes too £62,750 (pound) so to earn this in the UK i would need to earn around £95,000.
> 
> This includes flights home per year medical ect, 38 days holiday.
> 
> I am a single 25 year old male.
> 
> Will i be able to live happily and save some money on this?
> 
> Many thanks.


If I was you,I was already on the aircraft....


----------



## ron1990

evilblaskett said:


> If I was you,I was already on the aircraft....


While I will be 

Any more detail?

There seems to be a lot of conflicting information on the subject of how much money you actually need, I am aware it depends on the life style you want to live but would I struggle to live on this?


----------



## evilblaskett

ron1990 said:


> While I will be
> 
> Any more detail?
> 
> There seems to be a lot of conflicting information on the subject of how much money you actually need, I am aware it depends on the life style you want to live but would I struggle to live on this?


Read my previous posts...I'll GET 4x minus then you with no benefits...a very entry level Contract..and I'm Italian,and have your same age....And I'm writing to you from my stopover airport,going to Dubai.

I believe you understand what I mean,and what I think about your offer....

Of course,if your intention is to live more at Cavalli Club then at home,any offer is enough...but it's a very "comfortable" wage under my point of view...


----------



## sallytombi

*Clinical Psychologist Salary*

Hi, I have 15 years experience as a Clin Psychologist and I looking to move to Dubai. Any advice on expected salary and packages would be greatly appreciated. I fully appreciate that there is huge variability, but general ranges for this profession and level of experience would be so helpful.

Please specify whether monthly or yearly amounts in AED if at all possible.


----------



## compynei

ron1990 said:


> While I will be
> 
> Any more detail?
> 
> There seems to be a lot of conflicting information on the subject of how much money you actually need, I am aware it depends on the life style you want to live but would I struggle to live on this?


You'll be fine on that money. For that you could find somewhere to live on the Marina in a 1bed and still live comfortably whilst saving.


----------



## ron1990

Thank you, I am moving over in Feb


----------



## B.W.

*Salary*

I currently make 150,000 AED a year. Is that sufficient for moving to Dubai. I am a single upper twenties guy. I am considering asking for more, but want to be sure I should. I may try for 220,000-250,000 a year. I would like to live downtown and live comfortably. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## The Rascal

B.W. said:


> I currently make 150,000 AED a year. Is that sufficient for moving to Dubai. I am a single upper twenties guy. I am considering asking for more, but want to be sure I should. I may try for 220,000-250,000 a year. I would like to live downtown and live comfortably. Thanks for any advice.


You want to live in Downtown and the expense involved there?

150k wouldn't pay your rent and bills in a one bed.

It's like someone saying i want to live overlooking Central Park.

But I earn a rural Nebraska salary.


----------



## B.W.

Would the 250K suffice?


----------



## JB1903

Hi all

I have been offered the following package for a position in Dubai and I'm looking to get some feedback on the sort of lifestyle we could enjoy if I accept it.

Per Month:

Salary AED 40,000
Housing Allowances: AED 21,333
Transport:AED 5,333 
School Fees: AED 6,312

Total: AED 72,978

Total Annual: AED 875,736

I am married with 2 kids (6 & 1 yrs old) and aspire to enjoying a good lifestyle with my daughter attending a good school, nice house in a good area, run 2 cars, have enough expendable cash to enjoy our free time experiencing Dubai and surrounding areas, but also being able to save a bit.
( lifestyle and life experience is the main goal tho)

We are looking at it as a 2yr minimum stay, but could easily turn into much longer if we take to life in the UAE. 

I'm conscious from reading various threads on the forum that with rental agreements and car purchases, etc things are very different compared to the UK, and have concerns about cash flow associated with the set up costs of getting out there. Initially I 'd move out myself to get us set up, but will still be paying for my family back in the UK for the first few months I don't want to bankrupt us right at the outset.

Any observations/opinions would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Sunder

JB1903 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have been offered the following package for a position in Dubai and I'm looking to get some feedback on the sort of lifestyle we could enjoy if I accept it.
> 
> Per Month:
> 
> Salary AED 40,000
> Housing Allowances: AED 21,333
> Transport:AED 5,333
> School Fees: AED 6,312
> 
> Total: AED 72,978
> 
> Total Annual: AED 875,736
> 
> I am married with 2 kids (6 & 1 yrs old) and aspire to enjoying a good lifestyle with my daughter attending a good school, nice house in a good area, run 2 cars, have enough expendable cash to enjoy our free time experiencing Dubai and surrounding areas, but also being able to save a bit.
> ( lifestyle and life experience is the main goal tho)
> 
> We are looking at it as a 2yr minimum stay, but could easily turn into much longer if we take to life in the UAE.
> 
> I'm conscious from reading various threads on the forum that with rental agreements and car purchases, etc things are very different compared to the UK, and have concerns about cash flow associated with the set up costs of getting out there. Initially I 'd move out myself to get us set up, but will still be paying for my family back in the UK for the first few months I don't want to bankrupt us right at the outset.
> 
> Any observations/opinions would be greatly appreciated


Hello JB1903,

You can have a look in previous post about the rents for specific areas and 2-3 bedroom options.

Car cost in Dubai - SUV(Toyota) - AED 150,000
Sedan - Depends (Toyota/Nissan are cheaper-AED 100,000) (BMW-Audi AED 200,000)

The salary is pretty good I would say. Is the school fees per child or in total, American school has a fees close to AED 120,000.


----------



## The Rascal

Sunder said:


> The salary is pretty good I would say. Is the school fees per child or in total, American school has a fees close to AED 120,000.


Per child? Surely not.


----------



## TallyHo

Could be true. 

ASD is basically 100k a child in your first year, but that includes a stiff 20% (approx) 'deposit' that the school holds while your child is enrolled. In the subsequent years the senior school is about 80K with the junior years slightly cheaper. 

But one or two of the newer American schools might be even more expensive.

The OP is British so this is likely a moot point. However, even the better British schools aren't cheap. His school allowance will easily cover one child, but will stretch to cover two kids at a middle of the pack school and especially not for the secondary years. 

Overall, his package offer is a very good one. 



The Rascal said:


> Per child? Surely not.


----------



## S_Crawl

Hi Everyone, 

I've joined the forum in the hope I may be able to get informed opinions of a job offer I have received. 

I am a single female new graduate from the UK, who will be relocating to Dubai to work as an Occupational Therapist in DHCC. The details of the salary offer are as follows:

Basic Salary - 10'000 aed per month
Housing allowance - 5000 aed per month

Benefits have been detailed as:

Reimbursement of my flight cost after my 6 month probationary period.

Accommodation in a hotel apartment paid by the company for my first month in the country (this is subject to my completion of a 12 month contract, I am liable for the cost if I do not)

An annual return flight home paid for by the company and of course a holiday allowance inc. dubai holidays etc.

I have pursued the role because of it's nature and the experience it will offer me as a new professional, so I am not desperately seeking a huge salary or fantastic benefits etc. However, from the reading I have undertaken it seems Dubai can be a very expensive country in which to maintain a good standard of living, and I want to be reassured that when I make such a big step on my own I will be paid at a level which allows me to live comfortably and ideally with some scope to save a little bit of money at the same time.

Looking briefly at examples posted by others this seems to be a smaller monthly wage? However I am young and do not have any dependents so will be looking to flat share etc. and may not need as large an income?

Any honest opinions/advice offered will be greatly appreciated, I have used dubizzle and various internet sites to try and gain an accurate picture of the cost of living etc. but am feeling a little overwhelmed as to the accuracy and relevance of all of the information!!! 

Thank you in advance!  x


----------



## BedouGirl

Your biggest outlay is likely to be your accommodation and, if you are lucky, even in a share situation, your housing allowance will cover you - just about. Then, there's transport and you don't seem to have an allowance for that. If you are able to live and work on the metro, then that's not going to be huge but you could still be looking at AED 1 to 2K per month. That brings you down to AED 8K. You'll have food, toiletries, telephone/Internet and, of course, social. Think about what you spend at home and add a bit on, do you think you will have enough/be able to manage on what's left? Do you have medical cover? That's a real biggie too.


----------



## S_Crawl

Thanks for such a quick reply! 

I wouldn't spend anywhere near £1500 on those kinds of expenses at home (that's roughly what AED 8k equates to right?) that's pretty much what it costs me per month to fully run the private rented flat I currently live in. 

Although I do have a small loan payment to keep up and will be required to start paying back my student loan too so that will probably account for 2k (very roughly estimating). 6k for those expenses you've mentioned may be too little? 

Do you think a house share at around 5k is going to be too difficult to find? And if I was to find one is it likely to be all-in (dewa etc.) or will I have those costs on top? 

I forgot to add that the company is covering health insurance along with visa costs etc. so that's not an expense I need to worry about. 

When I initially looked at the offer I felt like it would be more than sufficient, but I'm worried that I've based that on information online which possibly isn't the most reliable. Because it's a big step for me to give up my established home here I want to be sure I'm not going to really struggle.


----------



## BedouGirl

S_Crawl said:


> Thanks for such a quick reply! I wouldn't spend anywhere near £1500 on those kinds of expenses at home (that's roughly what AED 8k equates to right?) that's pretty much what it costs me per month to fully run the private rented flat I currently live in. Although I do have a small loan payment to keep up and will be required to start paying back my student loan too so that will probably account for 2k (very roughly estimating). 6k for those expenses you've mentioned may be too little? Do you think a house share at around 5k is going to be too difficult to find? And if I was to find one is it likely to be all-in (dewa etc.) or will I have those costs on top? I forgot to add that the company is covering health insurance along with visa costs etc. so that's not an expense I need to worry about. When I initially looked at the offer I felt like it would be more than sufficient, but I'm worried that I've based that on information online which possibly isn't the most reliable. Because it's a big step for me to give up my established home here I want to be sure I'm not going to really struggle.


Have a look at Dubizzle and Just Rentals to give you an idea of what's available for sharing. A lot of them are, however, probably better suited to other nationalities. For example, where you see partition or Kabayan. Advertisers are quite specific about nationalities here. I'd say most will include utilities and wifi and some may also include maid services.


----------



## Batsman81

Hi all, 

My turn...Have an offer a job in Dubai:

Details per month in AED:

Salary: 30,000 (60% basic, rest is allowances, like housing in cash)
1 x Flight home for family
Schooling: 52,000 per annum
Holidays: 22 days
Work hours: 8:00 to 5:30
Relocation allowance: 15,000

Its an AVP role for a bank. 

I am married but no kids yet. Both me and my wife work here in the UK (London) and together we earn £100k+ GBP. My wife could work when we come over, but timings may make it difficult (time spent looking for a job, vs baby planning etc). Obviously a few years down the line, we both could be working in Dubai, but for the moment, am looking at just me earning.

Is this a decent enough salary for both of us? We live an ok life here in the UK with our salary, but want to come to Dubai to have a better lifestyle, plus save a lot more. 

My next plan of action is to negotiate, but wanted to know much can one usually negotiate by? My thinking is upping the salary to 35k. The other is maybe increasing the holiday, as we may want to make more frequent trips back to the UK. Also, are the hours standard for Dubai? 

Any advice appreciated!


----------



## Korba16

Hi everyone!

Is there someone who can tell me about the salary and packages in jumeirah group? I'm interested in Mina a'Salam hotel, burj al Arab and Talise fitness as a receptionist. 

Thank you!


----------



## jimmylewoots

*Thoughts please*

Hi,

Just been offered a role in Ops for an IT firm in Dubai,.

I am 35 married with two kids who are 6 and 3, we have a good life on £60k up around Manchester.

Been offered a salary of AED 44k per month
Free Healthcare
4 weeks holiday
1 free flight home for me and the family per year

Not looking at relocating the whole family as yet, thinking to bring them after I've been and worked it for 6 months, and get them climatised by them coming over to see what its like.

Is that a good salary for rent and school education, I know it's a lot more than my £ but it seems there are so many different opinion out there, want to listen to some more where people don't know me and have experienced the Dubai lifestyle

Thanks,


----------



## Batsman81

jimmylewoots said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just been offered a role in Ops for an IT firm in Dubai,.
> 
> I am 35 married with two kids who are 6 and 3, we have a good life on £60k up around Manchester.
> 
> Been offered a salary of AED 44k per month
> Free Healthcare
> 4 weeks holiday
> 1 free flight home for me and the family per year
> 
> Not looking at relocating the whole family as yet, thinking to bring them after I've been and worked it for 6 months, and get them climatised by them coming over to see what its like.
> 
> Is that a good salary for rent and school education, I know it's a lot more than my £ but it seems there are so many different opinion out there, want to listen to some more where people don't know me and have experienced the Dubai lifestyle
> 
> Thanks,


Hey, 

I am in the same boat - although my offer is much lower. I am of similar age to you, with similar salary - but living in London and no kids. I think my offer of 30k is too low, even though I could potentially negotiate to 35k. From the research I have done, 44k is a good salary! Although you dont mention schooling. That will be a high cost, do you know if its included in that or extra?


----------



## jimmylewoots

Batsman81 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I am in the same boat - although my offer is much lower. I am of similar age to you, with similar salary - but living in London and no kids. I think my offer of 30k is too low, even though I could potentially negotiate to 35k. From the research I have done, 44k is a good salary! Although you dont mention schooling. That will be a high cost, do you know if its included in that or extra?


No schooling in being paid for, and I know after some research the good English schools seem quite expensive. 
My wife currently only works part time in the UK, so when both kids were full time in school I know she wants to go back to full time, and am sure her salary would then cover the school costs. Obviously she would need to find a job out there, etc.


----------



## amanda72

School costs for children of your age vary at between 55,000 - 72,000 AED p.a. To rent a 4 bedroom villa in a nice area will cost between 14,000 - 20,000 AED p.m but you usually need to pay a year in advance. 

I suppose all this might change if the drop on oil price will have the expected affect on the UAE ie oversupply of both villas and school places.


----------



## jimmylewoots

amanda72 said:


> School costs for children of your age vary at between 55,000 - 72,000 AED p.a. To rent a 4 bedroom villa in a nice area will cost between 14,000 - 20,000 AED p.m but you usually need to pay a year in advance.
> 
> I suppose all this might change if the drop on oil price will have the expected affect on the UAE ie oversupply of both villas and school places.


Thanks Amanda that's really helpful, after school fees and rental should have about 200,000 AED left, and that's with both kids in full time education, so my Mrs will be working then. 

Am seeing the opportunity to save some money, and then put it away to retire circa 60, if I stay in the UK don't think I'll ever be able to retire.

James


----------



## amanda72

Hi, just thought I would add an observation about your wife working here. Remember when she comes out she will be on your visa as a wife and not allowed to work. If she gets a job here she will have to have a work visa in her own right and it is likely she will be employed on a local contract (lower paid) and not an expat contact with all the attenuated benefits. Look at some of the expat women's forums for examples of 'women's jobs' and yes you are allowed to say that in Dubai!


----------



## Stevesolar

amanda72 said:


> Hi, just thought I would add an observation about your wife working here. Remember when she comes out she will be on your visa as a wife and not allowed to work. If she gets a job here she will have to have a work visa in her own right and it is likely she will be employed on a local contract (lower paid) and not an expat contact with all the attenuated benefits. Look at some of the expat women's forums for examples of 'women's jobs' and yes you are allowed to say that in Dubai!


Hi,
You are totally wrong.
A wife can work whilst on their husband's visa - they simply need an NOC from the husband and the company uses that to obtain a labour card.
Companies love to employ ladies on their husband's visas - as they dont have to pay for the visa costs.
Funnily enough - men cannot work whilst sponsored by their wives - they need to get a work visa from their employer.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## jbsomu

Dear all......I want to know how is Tanfeeth as a company....its a Emirates NBD business Unit...I have heard it is a very badly Managed company...with pathetic Salaries and no growth opportunities??? Is it true?


----------



## amanda72

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> You are totally wrong.
> A wife can work whilst on their husband's visa - they simply need an NOC from the husband and the company uses that to obtain a labour card.
> Companies love to employ ladies on their husband's visas - as they dont have to pay for the visa costs.
> Funnily enough - men cannot work whilst sponsored by their wives - they need to get a work visa from their employer.
> Cheers
> Steve


Dear Steve

I would love to know more as I was told on Thursday by the HR department were I am working (as a part-time teacher) that I would have to have my own visa and the Letter of no objection is no longer enough in itself. I have also checked this with the ministry on Thursday. As I understand it companies love you to be on your husbands visa so they can give you a local contract. I was also told I need a letter of no objection even with my own work visa!


----------



## NjxNA

amanda72 said:


> Dear Steve
> 
> I would love to know more as I was told on Thursday by the HR department were I am working (as a part-time teacher) that I would have to have my own visa and the Letter of no objection is no longer enough in itself. I have also checked this with the ministry on Thursday. As I understand it companies love you to be on your husbands visa so they can give you a local contract. I was also told I need a letter of no objection even with my own work visa!


Unless is a new regulation valid in non-freezones, it's simply not true.
My wife just renewed her labour card with her company under my visa and no one asked or mentioned any obligation of having her own visa.


----------



## ngo

Hi Everyone,

Anyone knows how much cost of living is in Dubai - like the basic:
grocery
phone/internet bills
transport
An apartment for a couple in Dubai (30mins to 1hr commute).
Am not into party much.....just an idea of those expenses will be great

Thank you


----------



## Ankur89

Hi All,

After days of lurking around and trying to gather information on cost of living and good/avg/bad salaries, I am finally ready to post. 

I have been offered a AED 25,000 per month - all in. I am 25 year old male who will be coming to Dubai alone, so flat-sharing is not a problem. I am fairly social, so like to go out on weekends. I also plan to buy a second hand car, nothing flashy.

Based on my limited research, my expenses will be - 

Rent - 5000-6000 (single room in a decent locality)
Utilities (electricity, internet, mobile phone bill, gas etc) - 1200-1500
Groceries - 1500-2000
Car loan - 3000 
Misc - 1000

This leaves me with about AED 12000-15000 to save or splurge. I intend to save at least AED 8,000 per month. Sounds about right?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## BedouGirl

Ankur89 said:


> Hi All, After days of lurking around and trying to gather information on cost of living and good/avg/bad salaries, I am finally ready to post. I have been offered a AED 25,000 per month - all in. I am 25 year old male who will be coming to Dubai alone, so flat-sharing is not a problem. I am fairly social, so like to go out on weekends. I also plan to buy a second hand car, nothing flashy. Based on my limited research, my expenses will be - Rent - 5000-6000 (single room in a decent locality) Utilities (electricity, internet, mobile phone bill, gas etc) - 1200-1500 Groceries - 1500-2000 Car loan - 3000 Misc - 1000 This leaves me with about AED 12000-15000 to save or splurge. I intend to save at least AED 8,000 per month. Sounds about right? Thanks in advance!


Is this misc your going out money? If so, that's probably around three nights out a month.


----------



## Ankur89

BedouGirl said:


> Is this misc your going out money? If so, that's probably around three nights out a month.


Thanks for your reply!

No, the misc is for expenses that I might not have accounted for. The night outs will happen out of the AED 12000-15000 I hope to be left with after all my fixed expenses. Did I under/over estimate any of the expenses?


----------



## Sunder

Ankur89 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> After days of lurking around and trying to gather information on cost of living and good/avg/bad salaries, I am finally ready to post.
> 
> I have been offered a AED 25,000 per month - all in. I am 25 year old male who will be coming to Dubai alone, so flat-sharing is not a problem. I am fairly social, so like to go out on weekends. I also plan to buy a second hand car, nothing flashy.
> 
> Based on my limited research, my expenses will be -
> 
> Rent - 5000-6000 (single room in a decent locality)
> Utilities (electricity, internet, mobile phone bill, gas etc) - 1200-1500
> Groceries - 1500-2000
> Car loan - 3000
> Misc - 1000
> 
> This leaves me with about AED 12000-15000 to save or splurge. I intend to save at least AED 8,000 per month. Sounds about right?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hi Ankur89,

The salary is very good considering your age. The rent which you quoted can get you a 1bedroom apartment in Karama and studio in Mankhool ( Indian areas). Your rent depends where is your office is. Utilities are linked to your rent (5%) yearly if you are in 1 bedroom or studio. Sharing is best option for you. Get a driving license first and then think about a car. I can help you more if you have any questions. Please PM me.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## Ankur89

Sunder said:


> Hi Ankur89,
> 
> The salary is very good considering your age. The rent which you quoted can get you a 1bedroom apartment in Karama and studio in Mankhool ( Indian areas). Your rent depends where is your office is. Utilities are linked to your rent (5%) yearly if you are in 1 bedroom or studio. Sharing is best option for you. Get a driving license first and then think about a car. I can help you more if you have any questions. Please PM me.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sunder.


Thanks, Sunder.

If I am to go ahead and take this offer, my office will be in Internet city. I would like to live no more than a 15-20 mins drive from there. I find good options on Dubizzle in that range, so I think accommodation should be sorted. I would also prefer to have a cook to prepare meals for me everyday or at least alternate days, is this a common thing there?

Is there any major expense I am missing out on here? 

PS - I am new here, so will need to make a few more posts before I am able to PM. I will PM you when I can. Thanks


----------



## Sunder

Ankur89 said:


> Thanks, Sunder.
> 
> If I am to go ahead and take this offer, my office will be in Internet city. I would like to live no more than a 15-20 mins drive from there. I find good options on Dubizzle in that range, so I think accommodation should be sorted. I would also prefer to have a cook to prepare meals for me everyday or at least alternate days, is this a common thing there?
> 
> Is there any major expense I am missing out on here?
> 
> PS - I am new here, so will need to make a few more posts before I am able to PM. I will PM you when I can. Thanks


Hello Ankur89,

Dont think much and go ahead with the offer. Internet city is in the downtown area, hope you can find flatmates in JLT, Marina area, else AL Barsha and TECOM can be also thought of.

Major expense is Driving license - go through website of Emirates driving, Belhasa and Dubai driving schools for charges based on your experience.
5% of yearly amount is given as commission to agent.
5% of yearly amount is taken as security deposit.

Ask your company for at least 15-20 days accommodation after your arrival here till you find a place to put up.

Internet connection with TV is around 350 dhs, phone charges might be costly I dont know as my company pays mine.

Groceries are cheap, you wont spend more than 1000 dhs per month.

Check out cars on dubizzle...30-40K can get you a good car.

Eating out is costlier and so is drinking, better get a liquor license if you want to drink.

Traffic fines are costly...you will learn about them as soon as you get a car.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## Ankur89

Sunder said:


> Hello Ankur89,
> 
> Dont think much and go ahead with the offer. Internet city is in the downtown area, hope you can find flatmates in JLT, Marina area, else AL Barsha and TECOM can be also thought of.
> 
> Major expense is Driving license - go through website of Emirates driving, Belhasa and Dubai driving schools for charges based on your experience.
> 5% of yearly amount is given as commission to agent.
> 5% of yearly amount is taken as security deposit.
> 
> Ask your company for at least 15-20 days accommodation after your arrival here till you find a place to put up.
> 
> Internet connection with TV is around 350 dhs, phone charges might be costly I dont know as my company pays mine.
> 
> Groceries are cheap, you wont spend more than 1000 dhs per month.
> 
> Check out cars on dubizzle...30-40K can get you a good car.
> 
> Eating out is costlier and so is drinking, better get a liquor license if you want to drink.
> 
> Traffic fines are costly...you will learn about them as soon as you get a car.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sunder.


Just read up about driving licenses - gonna cost between AED 4000-6000, and take about 2 months. Painful. Guess i ll be spending a lot on public transport, I heard its reliable but expensive.

About the accommodation, have been offered 10 days for now. Will push for 15 days.

I have already researched the liquor license  

Thanks!, Sunder. You have been super helpful


----------



## theservant

Hi all

I have just received a job offer as pastry chef in Dubai.
The contract looks good but I would like to have your opinion as well
10k dirham monthly
4,5k accommodation
1000 transportation
Yearly air ticket.
... And there is a 600 Dhr for meals (??)
I'm 30yo single (so far)
Honestly I still like the idea to live in a share apparent, so this is not really a problem to me.
I'm concerned about if I can have some fun and save a bit in the while.
All the comments are appreciated.


----------



## BedouGirl

theservant said:


> Hi all I have just received a job offer as pastry chef in Dubai. The contract looks good but I would like to have your opinion as well 10k dirham monthly 4,5k accommodation 1000 transportation Yearly air ticket. ... And there is a 600 Dhr for meals (??) I'm 30yo single (so far) Honestly I still like the idea to live in a share apparent, so this is not really a problem to me. I'm concerned about if I can have some fun and save a bit in the while. All the comments are appreciated.


Do you know what your working hours and days will be? Most chefs here get one day off a week and work hellishly long hours and get home very late.


----------



## theservant

BedouGirl said:


> Do you know what your working hours and days will be? Most chefs here get one day off a week and work hellishly long hours and get home very late.


Well the contract says the working hours are 6 days a week over 48 hours per week.
But usually it's like you said, it's gonna be very long days, I'm not surprise if I will work for 60 hours a week (it's actually the standard timing in Europe for this kind of job).


----------



## BedouGirl

theservant said:


> Well the contract says the working hours are 6 days a week over 48 hours per week. But usually it's like you said, it's gonna be very long days, I'm not surprise if I will work for 60 hours a week (it's actually the standard timing in Europe for this kind of job).


Also, if you work a split shift, it makes the day very looooooooooooong! Most chefs I know save because they never get a chance to spend.


----------



## theservant

BedouGirl said:


> Also, if you work a split shift, it makes the day very looooooooooooong! Most chefs I know save because they never get a chance to spend.


Definitely true.


----------



## Honeydew

*Your opinion*

Hi

My wife and I are in a bit of dilema. 

We are both experienced Bankers working in London earning:
Me: £46k p.a. gross (Manager - Credit)
Wife: £32k p.a. gross (Officer - Compliance)

My wife has been offered a job in one of the bigger banks in Dubai for 14k AED a month all in. 

However, the problem is I haven't secured a job as yet. 

So our dilema is should we move on her salary alone and I look for a job when I am there on the ground. Its a big risk as we are in comfortable position here. 

But we would really like to move and enjoy a different culture and lifestyle. 

We are just 2 no kids and no other liabilities i.e. mortgage, loans etc. 

Am I right in assuming that it would be easier to find jobs on the ground in Dubai rather than trying from London.

Will we be able to survive in 14k AED a month i.e. 1 bed apartment, 2nd hand car, modest lifestyle etc to start with until I get a job.

I look forward to your opinion and feedback.

Regards


----------



## twowheelsgood

14k a month is 168k a year.

Accommodation plus utilities about 100k per annum ......

Tight .... for a westerner on one salary, comfortable if you both work.


----------



## Sunder

Honeydew said:


> Hi
> 
> My wife and I are in a bit of dilema.
> 
> We are both experienced Bankers working in London earning:
> Me: £46k p.a. gross (Manager - Credit)
> Wife: £32k p.a. gross (Officer - Compliance)
> 
> My wife has been offered a job in one of the bigger banks in Dubai for 14k AED a month all in.
> 
> However, the problem is I haven't secured a job as yet.
> 
> So our dilema is should we move on her salary alone and I look for a job when I am there on the ground. Its a big risk as we are in comfortable position here.
> 
> But we would really like to move and enjoy a different culture and lifestyle.
> 
> We are just 2 no kids and no other liabilities i.e. mortgage, loans etc.
> 
> Am I right in assuming that it would be easier to find jobs on the ground in Dubai rather than trying from London.
> 
> Will we be able to survive in 14k AED a month i.e. 1 bed apartment, 2nd hand car, modest lifestyle etc to start with until I get a job.
> 
> I look forward to your opinion and feedback.
> 
> Regards



Hello Honeydew,

14K is very low for a living. Besides getting a job here is also pretty tough, my advice is dont come to Dubai if you get less than 50K per month combining your salaries. Then you can save and enjoy a decent lifestyle. Leaving a job where you are comfortable now without any liabilities and coming here to look for a job will end up in frustation. Sit back relax, keep trying for a job in Dubai and sooner or later you both will get a decent offer which is worth living.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## newkidontheblock

Sunder - don't come if you earn less than 50k a month? 
maybe if you want to live a lavish lifestyle but i really do believe that if you earn 25k a month then 2 people can live on this comfortably

these kind of salaries are very rare these days, as can be proven my the multiple posts in this forum. i would say 10% (if even) of the posts here have been around the 50k mark


----------



## Achris7

Achris7 said:


> Hello fellow expats, I've an offer from a largeh financial institution in risk management. Im 32 yo with 10 years of experience in regulations and financial services and an MBA. The offer including everything is 42000 aed / month with a roughly 20% annual targeted bonus. They also provide relocation, one month temp housing and one month living stipend. After tax this is about a 70% jump in take home pay. I'm single with no kids but want to save and live well. Possible? QUOTE]
> Any commentary on this?


----------



## Sunder

newkidontheblock said:


> Sunder - don't come if you earn less than 50k a month?
> maybe if you want to live a lavish lifestyle but i really do believe that if you earn 25k a month then 2 people can live on this comfortably
> 
> these kind of salaries are very rare these days, as can be proven my the multiple posts in this forum. i would say 10% (if even) of the posts here have been around the 50k mark


Well a couple can survive in 10K per month also. But with the kind of salary they are being paid in the UK, it doesn't make sense to come down here with a low salary and to look for a job. In addition to that who lives a job to be paid less in a new job.


----------



## newkidontheblock

i agree with some points you make however a couple can live comfortably on 25k, i should know, we done it when we first moved


----------



## Skip_ZA

Hi guys. New to the forum. Looking for a position in Dubai.

I am a Traffic and Transportation Planner with 8years of experience.

I have made contact with some of the larger Engineering firms in Dubai.

One has made a tentative offer of *26,000AED*. This is not a formal offer and i don't have details about, settling in bonus, flights, visas, accommodation allowance, etc... is the offer in line with my experience?? Do you perhaps know anyone in this line of work?

I have a wife and a son of 3months old. She will not be working in Dubai and look after our son.

*Can we live relative comfortably with this amount?* We are very frugal in South Africa, and seldom go out or on holiday because of our finances. I make about $45k (US) gross per year and she makes about $15k (US) gross.

The company is situated in Business Bay near the Burj. What rent can i expect there or close by for a 2bdr apartment, with gym and pool in building. 80-100k?

Also i have calculated the following expenses:
Rent - 9k
Utilities - 800Aed
Groceries - 2k
Internet and landline - 500Aed
2xCellphones - 500aed
Car (70k car) - 2k per month (60months payment)
Petrol - 800Aed
Mid level Restaurant 2times per week - 1,5k per month
Activities (every second weekend) - 3k per month
Spending money (clothes, etc) - 2k

Is there anything I am missing??
this adds up to about 22,000AED. leaving only 4,000AED for saving etc. 
Am i cutting it too close to the bone?

Is there anything else i need to consider?

Than you in advance for your replies


----------



## The Rascal

Skip_ZA said:


> Hi guys. New to the forum. Looking for a position in Dubai.
> 
> I am a Traffic and Transportation Planner with 8years of experience.
> 
> I have made contact with some of the larger Engineering firms in Dubai.
> 
> One has made a tentative offer of *26,000AED*. This is not a formal offer and i don't have details about, settling in bonus, flights, visas, accommodation allowance, etc... is the offer in line with my experience?? Do you perhaps know anyone in this line of work?
> 
> I have a wife and a son of 3months old. She will not be working in Dubai and look after our son.
> 
> *Can we live relative comfortably with this amount?* We are very frugal in South Africa, and seldom go out or on holiday because of our finances. I make about $45k (US) gross per year and she makes about $15k (US) gross.
> 
> The company is situated in Business Bay near the Burj. What rent can i expect there or close by for a 2bdr apartment, with gym and pool in building. 80-100k?
> 
> Also i have calculated the following expenses:
> Rent - 9k
> Utilities - 800Aed
> Groceries - 2k
> Internet and landline - 500Aed
> 2xCellphones - 500aed
> Car (70k car) - 2k per month (60months payment)
> Petrol - 800Aed
> Mid level Restaurant 2times per week - 1,5k per month
> Activities (every second weekend) - 3k per month
> Spending money (clothes, etc) - 2k
> 
> Is there anything I am missing??
> this adds up to about 22,000AED. leaving only 4,000AED for saving etc.
> Am i cutting it too close to the bone?
> 
> Is there anything else i need to consider?
> 
> Than you in advance for your replies


The devil is in the detail here, eg the rent may well need to be paid in one hit, will the company do you an interest free loan for that?
There's fees etc. to consider (5% rent fee and others). The first 3 months are money bleeding times here, that's why you need company support for those first months, don't be shy about asking for it, we/they've all been there.


----------



## Skip_ZA

The company is a very large Engineering firm, and i do believe they will help with all those thing plus som extra allowances, I just cant specify it since there is no final offer on the table.

But are my sums adding up or am i missing some major issues?

One friend got 20k - 4years ago when he moved to Dubai as an settling in bonus. so i gues i would get something similar or even more...


----------



## The Rascal

Yeah your sums work, if you can look at school fees for junior to be offered that will help you long term - obviously you won't be getting them on day one, but in a couple of years (if you're still here) you'll be needing them and it's better if they're in your contract on day 1, even though, as mentioned, you won't actually get them. 

You do know beer is US$10 a pint don't you....


----------



## Skip_ZA

The Rascal said:


> Yeah your sums work, if you can look at school fees for junior to be offered that will help you long term - obviously you won't be getting them on day one, but in a couple of years (if you're still here) you'll be needing them and it's better if they're in your contract on day 1, even though, as mentioned, you won't actually get them.
> 
> You do know beer is US$10 a pint don't you....


Yeah i know alcohol is expensive. We arnt the biggest drinkers in the world. Wife hasnt touched a drop since she got pregnant about a 13months ago. lolz

So this has also made me drink abit less. 

thing is we are making the move because we also want to save some money. But do i need to put some contingency money aside per month or what? are my estimates close or not realistic?

thanks for the replies so far.


----------



## The Rascal

Can you save? That's up to you, your sums add up so what you do with what you have left is entirely your choice.


----------



## Skip_ZA

The Rascal said:


> Can you save? That's up to you, your sums add up so what you do with what you have left is entirely your choice.


We are quite frugal and do save, but lately it has become impossible in SA to do so.

Other reason fro moving is the political issues here, and the murder rate! over 70ppl a day are slain here. We cant use any parks, you mostly wont dare walk in some areas in the day and Never walk at night.

Its quality of life we are after, idea is to work there for atleast 5years. Just before my boy needs to go to primary school then we will re-asses our situation.

So 26,000AED is do-able....for a family of 3 in the mid-range type of lifestyle there?


----------



## The Rascal

Skip_ZA said:


> We are quite frugal and do save, but lately it has become impossible in SA to do so.
> 
> Other reason fro moving is the political issues here, and the murder rate! over 70ppl a day are slain here. We cant use any parks, you mostly wont dare walk in some areas in the day and Never walk at night.
> 
> Its quality of life we are after, idea is to work there for atleast 5years. Just before my boy needs to go to primary school then we will re-asses our situation.
> 
> So 26,000AED is do-able....for a family of 3 in the mid-range type of lifestyle there?


Of course it's doable, you've done the sums that are realistic.

Even if it was tight, can you put a price on the (relative) safety you'll get here?


----------



## Skip_ZA

The Rascal said:


> Of course it's doable, you've done the sums that are realistic.
> 
> Even if it was tight, can you put a price on the (relative) safety you'll get here?



Its a big move and some reassurance is always welcome 

Thanks for the input Rascal. :thumb:


----------



## The Rascal

Skip_ZA said:


> Its a big move and some reassurance is always welcome
> 
> Thanks for the input Rascal. :thumb:


I try, god knows I'm trying... ;-)


----------



## jontelle

*30,000 aed month valuer role*

I am about to start negotiations with one of the larger commercial real estate companies in Dubai. I am a specialist valuer / surveyor with 10 years experience. I am looking around the 30,000 aed month mark but do not know if I should ask for a car allowance on top of this or how much of the 30,000 is normal to have allocated to my housing allowance? (I don't like living alone so will probably look at sharing with someone)

I am will be moving over by myself with no other financial commitments. 

Does anyone know any surveyors / valuers in Dubai and if this is a normal salary? Do they get car allowance on top of the package?

I am assuming I will be able to live relatively comfortably off this?


----------



## System.out

Hi everyone,

I may be a bit late to ask about the salary/offer packages because I accepted this job offer already and now I am in Dubai. 

So The offer was: 

Monthly(12) 3500 USD its like 13000 AED

Accomodation 80.000 AED and electricity bills (is it DEWA?)

Daily 20 AED for lunch.(its like 24working daysx20=480 AED)

Full Medical Insurance.

2 Roundtrip Flight Ticket in a year.

And no there is no car allowance or company car in this offer.

Finally I am single (at least 2 more years)


----------



## Sunder

System.out said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I may be a bit late to ask about the salary/offer packages because I accepted this job offer already and now I am in Dubai.
> 
> So The offer was:
> 
> Monthly(12) 3500 USD its like 13000 AED
> 
> Accomodation 80.000 AED and electricity bills (is it DEWA?)
> 
> Daily 20 AED for lunch.(its like 24working daysx20=480 AED)
> 
> Full Medical Insurance.
> 
> 2 Roundtrip Flight Ticket in a year.
> 
> And no there is no car allowance or company car in this offer.
> 
> Finally I am single (at least 2 more years)


Hi System.out,

As you are single, looks good offer to me. You can live in shared apartment and save some money, provided you get the accommodation allowance each month in your salary.


----------



## slr722

Basic Salary: AED 10,800
House rent: 4,500
Transport: 2,700
*Gross monthly: 18,000 AED (Total wage)*
Includes:
Full medical, 1 flight ticket per year, 30 days annual leave
Age: 28
Job: Web Developer/Designer
Married: Yes, 1 wife who is 25 and we have no kids
Wife: She has not got a job yet in the UAE, she has teaching experience in TEFL and retail sales assistant

Yay or nay: Should ask for more; if so what is fair?


----------



## ragingreen

Hi there, 

Here's my offer - I'd love some advice:

Me 41, Wife, 6 Year old Daughter. Currently a British Headteacher - potentially taking up an education based post: 

I've been offered: 

27500 per month
furnished accommodation provided (up to 160000 2BR townhouse) 
tuition fees 
monthly utility allowance 350 per month 
10000 air fare allowance (after one year) 

what do you think , enough for a nice life and to save? id be giving up teachers pension and longer holidays. 

should I ask for more? its the first offer


----------



## The Rascal

Everything is negotiable, just don't pitch too high. It also depends on who is employing you, I'll take a stab at GEMS, but would love to be proved wrong. if so it depends on the school, the amount of pupils, junior or senior etc.

As for 160k, well that depends on where it is geographically and how close to the school you want to be.

I hope you've checked out the furnished accom, cos some of the furnishings are even worse than Ikea.

Enough for a nice life? Well everythings pretty much paid for so I'd guess you could save around 12k a month.

Is that enough for you?


----------



## ragingreen

The Rascal said:


> Everything is negotiable, just don't pitch too high. It also depends on who is employing you, I'll take a stab at GEMS, but would love to be proved wrong. if so it depends on the school, the amount of pupils, junior or senior etc.
> 
> As for 160k, well that depends on where it is geographically and how close to the school you want to be.
> 
> I hope you've checked out the furnished accom, cos some of the furnishings are even worse than Ikea.
> 
> Enough for a nice life? Well everythings pretty much paid for so I'd guess you could save around 12k a month.
> 
> Is that enough for you?


not GEMS!


----------



## The Rascal

slr722 said:


> Basic Salary: AED 10,800
> House rent: 4,500
> Transport: 2,700
> *Gross monthly: 18,000 AED (Total wage)*
> Includes:
> Full medical, 1 flight ticket per year, 30 days annual leave
> Age: 28
> Job: Web Developer/Designer
> Married: Yes, 1 wife who is 25 and we have no kids
> Wife: She has not got a job yet in the UAE, she has teaching experience in TEFL and retail sales assistant
> 
> Yay or nay: Should ask for more; if so what is fair?


54k will get you a studio, maybe a 1 bed in Disco Gardens, possibly a studio in JLT but I'd doubt it.
Transport 2000 for rent plus petrol will work.
10,800 a month for 2 people, well food and utilities will take up half of that, what you do with the other half is up to you.
Upshot is yes, you can do it, but it'll be better if your wife gets a job. 
Don't pigeon hole her into either teaching or retail, there's loads of different roles available and you just never know.


----------



## whizard

Hi all - I've been reading several threads on the forum for a few weeks now and have helped me a lot in understanding what I need to consider - I'm making the move to Dubai next week and have been given this offer:

AED22k a month - that includes basic & housing allowance. Usual flight home + medical etc covered working in IT sales. 
Commission will come with this in time but I under the impression a decent salary for someone with 5+ proven sales record, moving over and single would be around the AED20k mark and a further AED10-15k housing allowance? 

Have I just assumed this wrong, or is this first offer a little low?

Any help appreciated thank you!


----------



## The Rascal

whizard said:


> Hi all - I've been reading several threads on the forum for a few weeks now and have helped me a lot in understanding what I need to consider - I'm making the move to Dubai next week and have been given this offer:
> 
> AED22k a month - that includes basic & housing allowance. Usual flight home + medical etc covered working in IT sales.
> Commission will come with this in time but I under the impression a decent salary for someone with 5+ proven sales record, moving over and single would be around the AED20k mark and a further AED10-15k housing allowance?
> 
> Have I just assumed this wrong, or is this first offer a little low?
> 
> Any help appreciated thank you!


You've assumed wrong, for a middle level sales role that's not bad. You're up against a lot of people with masters degrees in computery stuff who will do the job for half that.

That being said you're in sales the whole idea is to negotiate a win-win, so go for an extra 2-4k on basic.

I'd ask that the commission structure be given to you as this could be a ruse, "Let's get him to give us a decent pipeline and then we'll create the target around that". Which is not the way to go Commission should be 2-3% of turnover or 10-15% of margin (as a rule of thumb) with quarterly and yearly over-target bonuses.

Good luck.


----------



## whizard

Thanks - I appreciate the feedback. 

I am due to find out the exact commission structure, from initial discussions I think you are correct in the 10-15% region. 

One further question is how 'pushy' I should be in asking for any help up front - as I know a lot of outgoings required for various visas, licences, utilities etc. Are most companies flexible for a couple of months whilst this goes on and bonuses/commissions are not yet present?

Thanks


----------



## Double

Hey everyone,
I'm from Nepal and have been looking for a job in the UAE for a while now. I have previously worked in a departmental store for three years and then worked in a BPO as a customer service Representative for another two and a half years. Recently I gave an interview for a sales position(retail) in Bahrain and received an offer letter from the company. I was offered 160 Bahrain Dinars with no accommodation or food allowances. That's equivalent to 1600 AED.

I was looking forward to talking to the HR manager again so we could discuss the salary package but I was handed this offer letter by the recruiting company here in Nepal that states I'll have to work for 160 BhD. Now I understand I'm not an American or European. I can't speak English the way native English speakers do. But is 160 really the best I could get? While I may not have lived in the US or the UK, working for a BPO and speaking to clients from the US and Canada has really helped improve my spoken English and communication skills. 

I believe I deserve more. I've sent an email to the HR manager just a couple days ago stating I'd not be able to work for that salary. I haven't quoted any number but I've asked for an opportunity to talk to him again so we could discuss the salary package. 

So here are my questions:
1. Is 160 really the best I could get? I'm sure a lot of you work as HR managers/recruiters so could anyone tell me if I got an opportunity to talk to him again, how much should I ask? It doesn't mean only people working as recruiters should answer this question. Anyone is welcome.

2. Okay this is not really a question but more of a request. Could anyone working in the retail industry or someone who knows "someone" working in the retail industry help me by putting a few good words about me to your friend/recruiter/Hr-manager?  I discovered this website today and read a few posts and everywhere I see people talking about contacts. Well I have none. I know what i've asked for is too much. I can understand it may not be worth your time but it'd mean a lot to me. I would really REALLY appreciate it.

Thanks,
Double


----------



## crt454

Judging by your grammar, I'd say you write well,better then average. I'd say if all else fails, take the postion to gain some gulf experience and find a room mate,best of luck on your adventure.


----------



## Double

I was actually thinking of declining the offer if they aren't willing to come to the table for further negotiations. After a fair bit of research I concluded I would be saving around 50 BhD a month which is equivalent to $125(If I live with 5 more people in a two bedroom apartment and never go out for a drink). Is it worth leaving my home country, my family to save $125? Heck I was saving a lot more than that here in Nepal a month ago before I quit my job. The only reason I'm considering moving to the middle east is money and 160 is just too little IMO.

Edit : And thanks for the well wishes crt454.  English has always been the language I've wanted to master. I love it! I'm actually learning standard american accent right now. Well its been a few years actually.


----------



## A.Abbass

Double said:


> Hey everyone,
> I'm from Nepal and have been looking for a job in the UAE for a while now. I have previously worked in a departmental store for three years and then worked in a BPO as a customer service Representative for another two and a half years. Recently I gave an interview for a sales position(retail) in Bahrain and received an offer letter from the company. I was offered 160 Bahrain Dinars with no accommodation or food allowances. That's equivalent to 1600 AED.
> 
> I was looking forward to talking to the HR manager again so we could discuss the salary package but I was handed this offer letter by the recruiting company here in Nepal that states I'll have to work for 160 BhD. Now I understand I'm not an American or European. I can't speak English the way native English speakers do. But is 160 really the best I could get? While I may not have lived in the US or the UK, working for a BPO and speaking to clients from the US and Canada has really helped improve my spoken English and communication skills.
> 
> I believe I deserve more. I've sent an email to the HR manager just a couple days ago stating I'd not be able to work for that salary. I haven't quoted any number but I've asked for an opportunity to talk to him again so we could discuss the salary package.
> 
> So here are my questions:
> 1. Is 160 really the best I could get? I'm sure a lot of you work as HR managers/recruiters so could anyone tell me if I got an opportunity to talk to him again, how much should I ask? It doesn't mean only people working as recruiters should answer this question. Anyone is welcome.
> 
> 2. Okay this is not really a question but more of a request. Could anyone working in the retail industry or someone who knows "someone" working in the retail industry help me by putting a few good words about me to your friend/recruiter/Hr-manager?  I discovered this website today and read a few posts and everywhere I see people talking about contacts. Well I have none. I know what i've asked for is too much. I can understand it may not be worth your time but it'd mean a lot to me. I would really REALLY appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks,
> Double


Worked in Bahrain for 3 years and 160 BD is really a very low salary. The average salaries for people holding your position in Bahrain would be 250 BD+. Still with that salary you would hardly live properly. I advise you to decline that offer.


----------



## rsinner

I know that the cost of living in Bahrain is lower than UAE - YET, 160 Bhd is very low. If you were already saving that amount of money back home, no reason why should move here. 
You should move here only if the saving potential becomes much higher - say 50% to 100% of your current numbers. Otherwise what's the point of living away from family in the middle of the desert, where lower wage people are usually also over worked and treated poorly.


----------



## Double

A.Abbass said:


> Worked in Bahrain for 3 years and 160 BD is really a very low salary. The average salaries for people holding your position in Bahrain would be 250 BD+. Still with that salary you would hardly live properly. I advise you to decline that offer.


I know right? I mean the competitors of this company are offering around 300 BhD for the same position. But the problem is they aren't hiring people from my country right now. I will decline the offer if they aren't willing to discuss my salary.


----------



## swanton

I have recently been told that I will be offered a faculty position at one of the western-based universities in Dubai/Sharjah area. I have no idea what to expect and this forum, in general, has been quite helpful in getting a sense. However, I do have a few questions related to faculty salary+benefit package. 

1) What is the basic salary range for junior faculty with US PhD degrees? Any sense of what I should be expecting and how much I can negotiate would be a fantastic starting point. 
2) Are housing allowances usually included or is it something I should try to negotiate if it is missing? 
3) What exactly is a transportation allowance and is this common? Do they offer you cash to buy a car? Not very familiar with this concept.
4) I have read elsewhere that universities in the Gulf region do not have a tenure system? Are you based on your performance annually? I do not want to move to a different region only to find out that my contract has not been renewed after a couple of years. 

Much appreciated in advance and any and all information would be immensely helpful.


----------



## FourAgreements

*Colour me impressed*

Double,

I can't comment on your industry, your offer, or your 'worth' in the Middle East according to your ethnicity or country of origin.

But I do want to comment on your excellent English language skills. You write far better than MOST native English speakers. If you managed to write, proofread and edit your post without assistance (apart from a dictionary; dictionaries are incredibly useful but woefully underutilized), then kudos to you.

Your well-written post demonstrates your very good grasp of grammar, spelling, context and nuance as well as a keen attention to detail. You write with clarity and purpose. It is both detailed and succinct--not easy to pull off.

No one I know knocks off a post that long, or any really good piece of writing, without some effort, native English speakers included. I love to read--and so I have re-read your post several times simply for the sheer pleasure it brings me. Thank you for that. (I'm here on the bored housewife visa, so I have lots of time.)

Regarding your assertion that you believe you deserve more? I AGREE. I wish you luck and hope you find an employer who values your abilities.

FA

PS Wanna be pen pals?? JK, you need to find a job. And so do I, actually.





Double said:


> Hey everyone,
> I'm from Nepal and have been looking for a job in the UAE for a while now. I have previously worked in a departmental store for three years and then worked in a BPO as a customer service Representative for another two and a half years. Recently I gave an interview for a sales position(retail) in Bahrain and received an offer letter from the company. I was offered 160 Bahrain Dinars with no accommodation or food allowances. That's equivalent to 1600 AED.
> 
> I was looking forward to talking to the HR manager again so we could discuss the salary package but I was handed this offer letter by the recruiting company here in Nepal that states I'll have to work for 160 BhD. Now I understand I'm not an American or European. I can't speak English the way native English speakers do. But is 160 really the best I could get? While I may not have lived in the US or the UK, working for a BPO and speaking to clients from the US and Canada has really helped improve my spoken English and communication skills.
> 
> I believe I deserve more. I've sent an email to the HR manager just a couple days ago stating I'd not be able to work for that salary. I haven't quoted any number but I've asked for an opportunity to talk to him again so we could discuss the salary package.
> 
> So here are my questions:
> 1. Is 160 really the best I could get? I'm sure a lot of you work as HR managers/recruiters so could anyone tell me if I got an opportunity to talk to him again, how much should I ask? It doesn't mean only people working as recruiters should answer this question. Anyone is welcome.
> 
> 2. Okay this is not really a question but more of a request. Could anyone working in the retail industry or someone who knows "someone" working in the retail industry help me by putting a few good words about me to your friend/recruiter/Hr-manager?  I discovered this website today and read a few posts and everywhere I see people talking about contacts. Well I have none. I know what i've asked for is too much. I can understand it may not be worth your time but it'd mean a lot to me. I would really REALLY appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks,
> Double


----------



## AKID

Hi,

I'm exploring a career Opportunity at Etisalat - its a director level role for strategy. What compensation and benefits I can expect from them. I work in a similar profile with a US Technology Major and earn around 650K AED annually incl. allowances.

Any idea on Etisalat internal grading, what level director falls into and what are typical pay ranges and benefits. Also any advice on culture, slightly scared to move from an MNC environment to a local player.

Any advice is welcome


----------



## andyp9

Hi Guys,

Hope all are well.

I have been offered an IT manager role for 28K/month, which includes all bonus, medical costs, yearly travel and house allowance.

Is that a good enough salary for a family of 3 (8 month old baby) to lead a comfortable life and to save a bit as well?

I have been negotiating for 28K+travel+housing allowance but looks very unlikely.

What do you think guys? Its a big move for me and the offer is around 10% more what I am getting here.

Any replies would be highly appreciated.

Regards,
Andy


----------



## jgw99

Personally, wouldn't make the move if the improvement is only 10% from current position especially if the cost of living is higher (you'd have to look into cost of living differentials).

I cannot speak to the cost of taking care of an infant/toddler but for a married couple it's certainly doable. 

You will find out (if you haven't already that housing will eat up most of your salary. My wife and I live in a 1 BR apartment for 85K/year. Utilities about 800 aed/month (390 for cable/internet and 410 for DEWA). Take note, we've only rented during the cooler months so I expect the DEWA to get up to probably 600-700 during the summer months. 

You will have to budget for groceries well. We don't have a kid so I can't speak to the costs associated with that. We also don't have a car (yet) as we live fairly close to the metro and work is also right off another metro station but we will need one soon.

Other little expenses like mobile, transportation etc

A few other things:

a) make sure the bonus language is in the contract. my wife was verbally promised a salary review for an increase after 3 months. wife asked line manager regarding the matter. mgr said, not in your contract for a review, request for a review (not even talk about the salary increase) denied.

b) Upfront costs are huge here so if you company doesn't offer interest free loans for onboarding/settling in (rents are usually paid in advanced either yearly, bi-annual or quarterly), you'd want to make sure you have something saved up. Other expenses: Car and furniture costs (if applicable).

I'm sure others will have other relevant things to mention that I missed out on.

I don't know your situation back home but assuming everything is alright there, it's a matter of whether you are willing to give up certain things back home for a 10% increase. The adjustment may not be as easy as it may seem. 





andyp9 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Hope all are well.
> 
> I have been offered an IT manager role for 28K/month, which includes all bonus, medical costs, yearly travel and house allowance.
> 
> Is that a good enough salary for a family of 3 (8 month old baby) to lead a comfortable life and to save a bit as well?
> 
> I have been negotiating for 28K+travel+housing allowance but looks very unlikely.
> 
> What do you think guys? Its a big move for me and the offer is around 10% more what I am getting here.
> 
> Any replies would be highly appreciated.
> 
> Regards,
> Andy


----------



## andyp9

Thanks for your reply mate.

Just wondering if I can negotiate the salary to 28k+housing allowance+travel. Is it normally negotiable?

Regards,
Andy


----------



## Double

FourAgreements said:


> Double,
> 
> I can't comment on your industry, your offer, or your 'worth' in the Middle East according to your ethnicity or country of origin.
> 
> But I do want to comment on your excellent English language skills. You write far better than MOST native English speakers. If you managed to write, proofread and edit your post without assistance (apart from a dictionary; dictionaries are incredibly useful but woefully underutilized), then kudos to you.
> 
> Your well-written post demonstrates your very good grasp of grammar, spelling, context and nuance as well as a keen attention to detail. You write with clarity and purpose. It is both detailed and succinct--not easy to pull off.
> 
> No one I know knocks off a post that long, or any really good piece of writing, without some effort, native English speakers included. I love to read--and so I have re-read your post several times simply for the sheer pleasure it brings me. Thank you for that. (I'm here on the bored housewife visa, so I have lots of time.)
> 
> Regarding your assertion that you believe you deserve more? I AGREE. I wish you luck and hope you find an employer who values your abilities.
> 
> FA
> 
> PS Wanna be pen pals?? JK, you need to find a job. And so do I, actually.


Thanks for the kind words FourAgreements. I can't stop smiling right now.  Wanted to send you a PM but not sure how. Am I restricted from sending a PM before reaching a certain post count?


----------



## BedouGirl

Double said:


> Thanks for the kind words FourAgreements. I can't stop smiling right now.  Wanted to send you a PM but not sure how. Am I restricted from sending a PM before reaching a certain post count?


You need to make five posts and wait a few hours, then you can access the PM facility.


----------



## FourAgreements

--deleted-- didn't see that Bedougirl had answered the question.



Double said:


> Thanks for the kind words FourAgreements. I can't stop smiling right now.  Wanted to send you a PM but not sure how. Am I restricted from sending a PM before reaching a certain post count?


----------



## Double

BedouGirl said:


> You need to make five posts and wait a few hours, then you can access the PM facility.


Oh okay, thanks.


----------



## je11y

Hello All,

Hope you are well.

I'm looking for a career in Dubai and just enquiring what my salary expectations should be based on my qualifications.

I'm looking for a career based in accounting. It would be an entry level role.

I'm currently studying the ACCA and one module away from being part qualified.
I currently don't have a degree but should have one within a year or so.

Any advice would be helpful
Thanks.


----------



## rsinner

AKID said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm exploring a career Opportunity at Etisalat - its a director level role for strategy. What compensation and benefits I can expect from them. I work in a similar profile with a US Technology Major and earn around 650K AED annually incl. allowances.
> 
> Any idea on Etisalat internal grading, what level director falls into and what are typical pay ranges and benefits. Also any advice on culture, slightly scared to move from an MNC environment to a local player.
> 
> Any advice is welcome


Most likely your first offer from Etisalat would not be much higher than what you currently make. 
Culture - you may have a good team, but Etisalat has typical govt. bureaucracy. Expect to be in office by 7 30 am everyday or have HR chasing you.

PS: based on 2nd hand info


----------



## jgw99

andyp9 said:


> Thanks for your reply mate.
> 
> Just wondering if I can negotiate the salary to 28k+housing allowance+travel. Is it normally negotiable?
> 
> Regards,
> Andy


I have only been here for 6 months but based on experience and what others here in the forum had suggested when was in your shoes, negotiating is part of the process and the worse they can say is "no" which puts you back right into your current situation. Good luck. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## AKID

rsinner said:


> Most likely your first offer from Etisalat would not be much higher than what you currently make.
> Culture - you may have a good team, but Etisalat has typical govt. bureaucracy. Expect to be in office by 7 30 am everyday or have HR chasing you.
> 
> PS: based on 2nd hand info


In that case it doesn't make sense to move - I've been in the same company for last 8 years in roles across 3 continents. Very flexible work environment , rarely goes to office since most of the team members are globally dispersed.. Is there a room for negotiation? Also how long the hiring process takes, I heard for a non Emirati its very tough to grow? Any insights will be appreciated?


----------



## itsatrap!

Hi I'm new here and toying with idea of a move to Dubai.
I'm a licensed aircraft engineer so am looking at Emirates airline for work. However I can't find any info anywhere about what they actually pay. Without a figure I cannot budget and decide whether it's worth it.
I have two children 4 & 6 and a wife who doesn't work in the U.K to look after the kids. 
From my small amount of research I've noticed the rental prices in Dubai are huge even bigger than my mortgage. So maybe the company accommodation would suit better?
I want my kids to have a better education than they get at home. A better lifestyle and living standard and still save some money.


----------



## anksp

Hi Guys,

I am considering an offer from consulting firm for Dubai/Abu Dhabi ,the package comes to 22k AED+Medical+Yearly flight allowance+bonus , is it good enough for 2 people (me and my wife) in Abu Dhabi. We intend to get a car and socialize on weekends.Will we be able to save anything ? Also how is the job scene in Dubai for HR professionals (my wife has 4+ years of HR experience). 

Please provide your inputs,would really appreciate your help.

Regards.
A.S


----------



## tahir29

Hello anksp,

Will the company be providing accommodation, as both Abu Dhabi and Dubai are expensive to rent in most places also will your wife be working?


----------



## tahir29

Hello, 

Does anyone work 48 hours a week and get flights every 24 months? I'm on a 6 months probation period, has anyone occurred any bad experiences? I doubt, i'll be buying a car etc until I pass my probation.


----------



## anksp

tahir29 said:


> Hello anksp,
> 
> Will the company be providing accommodation, as both Abu Dhabi and Dubai are expensive to rent in most places also will your wife be working?


Hi Tahir,

Nopes , this package includes accommodation allowance. My wife does plan to work , as soon she finds job. Initially it will be only me who will be working.

A S


----------



## rsinner

tahir29 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does anyone work 48 hours a week and get flights every 24 months? I'm on a 6 months probation period, has anyone occurred any bad experiences? I doubt, i'll be buying a car etc until I pass my probation.


Officially 48 hours seems to be on the higher side (unofficially a lot of people would work that much), but looks like you have 6 work days a week (which is common in a number of industries).

6 months for probation is also on a higher side. Generally the norm is 3, and if I remember correctly the labour law also stipulates a maximum probation period (not sure if that was 6 months or 3 months).

Having said that, better to have a job and then job hunt, than to not have a job.


----------



## rsinner

AKID said:


> In that case it doesn't make sense to move - I've been in the same company for last 8 years in roles across 3 continents. Very flexible work environment , rarely goes to office since most of the team members are globally dispersed.. Is there a room for negotiation? Also how long the hiring process takes, I heard for a non Emirati its very tough to grow? Any insights will be appreciated?


There is some scope for negotiation.

You get in at 7 30, leave by 2 30-3 00. 
Dont expect to head Etisalat any time soon - most likely you will not get too many step ups in role or salary once you start working.

Again, don't just base your decision on my input as I dont work there.

Hiring process could take weeks or months. E.g., if you are negotiating it would be common for a turn around on numbers to take 2 weeks. Depends on when the HR would get time to look at it once they are done with the coffee break or BBM (or whatever else is in these days)


----------



## tahir29

rsinner, 

Thanks for the info. 

It says you be required to work 48 hours however this will advised once I start working. It's 6 months labour law also stipulates a 6 month maximum probation period. 

Your damn right, rather be working than applying for jobs and not working, bloody nightmare applying for jobs etc, thankfully I have found the right job in the right industry. 

Thanks for your help. 



rsinner said:


> Officially 48 hours seems to be on the higher side (unofficially a lot of people would work that much), but looks like you have 6 work days a week (which is common in a number of industries).
> 
> 6 months for probation is also on a higher side. Generally the norm is 3, and if I remember correctly the labour law also stipulates a maximum probation period (not sure if that was 6 months or 3 months).
> 
> Having said that, better to have a job and then job hunt, than to not have a job.


----------



## tahir29

22k sounds ok, depends on your lifestyle etc. 

also take into consideration when you decide to have children, school fees are expensive especially in Abu Dhabi. 



anksp said:


> Hi Tahir,
> 
> Nopes , this package includes accommodation allowance. My wife does plan to work , as soon she finds job. Initially it will be only me who will be working.
> 
> A S


----------



## Sunder

anksp said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am considering an offer from consulting firm for Dubai/Abu Dhabi ,the package comes to 22k AED+Medical+Yearly flight allowance+bonus , is it good enough for 2 people (me and my wife) in Abu Dhabi. We intend to get a car and socialize on weekends.Will we be able to save anything ? Also how is the job scene in Dubai for HR professionals (my wife has 4+ years of HR experience).
> 
> Please provide your inputs,would really appreciate your help.
> 
> Regards.
> A.S


Hi anksp,

First question, where will be your office Dubai or Abu Dhabi. Your rent will be changed considerably if you are in Abu Dhabi ( more costly). 

In Dubai you can get a 1 bedroom apartment in 65-75K Dhs per year. TV/WIFI is 350 Dhs per month, and DEWA(ELEX & Water) will be 500-600 Dhs per month. Driving License will take approx 2500-3000 Dhs. The public transport is very good in Dubai, the bus,tram,metro,taxi service is cheap and fast. I have not been in Abu Dhabi but I have heard the public transport isnt so great. Your monthly expenses will be in range of 3500-5000 Dhs. You can calculate how much you can save. If you are not saving close to 6000 Dhs per month which is INR 1Lakh per month then its not work coming. But if your wife is also looking for a job she should start applying right away. It can take 3-4 months to get a decent job.

All the best.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## rsinner

Sunder said:


> Hi anksp,
> 
> First question, where will be your office Dubai or Abu Dhabi. Your rent will be changed considerably if you are in Abu Dhabi ( more costly).
> 
> In Dubai you can get a 1 bedroom apartment in 65-75K Dhs per year. TV/WIFI is 350 Dhs per month, and DEWA(ELEX & Water) will be 500-600 Dhs per month. Driving License will take approx 2500-3000 Dhs. The public transport is very good in Dubai, the bus,tram,metro,taxi service is cheap and fast. I have not been in Abu Dhabi but I have heard the public transport isnt so great. Your monthly expenses will be in range of 3500-5000 Dhs. You can calculate how much you can save. If you are not saving close to 6000 Dhs per month which is INR 1Lakh per month then its not work coming. But if your wife is also looking for a job she should start applying right away. It can take 3-4 months to get a decent job.
> 
> All the best.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sunder.


Response is pretty bang on. However, I would respectfully disagree - rents in Abu Dhabi are now in line or cheaper than Dubai. A lot of supply has come to the market in the last few years. 1 bed for 65-75K is possible in downtown abu dhabi. Utilities are cheaper too and the 5% housing fee that gets applied in Dubai is not applied here.
Public transport is indeed not as good in AD, but the city is smaller. If living in downtown AD, a car is not really a pre requisite.

If the poster intends to stay in AD then the job market for the wife will be extremely small - its mostly govt. companies or smaller firms (not as many mid market firms as Dubai). Govt. companies have a preference for locals in HR, while the pay in smaller firms may not be interesting.


----------



## rsinner

tahir29 said:


> also take into consideration when you decide to have children, school fees are expensive especially in Abu Dhabi.


School fees do not kick in until the child is 3 years old. 

ALso, schooling in AD is as expensive (or cheap) as in Dubai - however the choice of schools is much more limited.


----------



## anksp

Hi Sunder,

Thanks for your reply , the location will most probably be abu dhabi , since its a consulting job would require fair bit of travelling to neighboring regions, i can look at options in Dubai as well (since i would be required to visit the base office only once a week). My wife would definitely be looking to work. Based on all the inputs i think i would save close to 6k, but i think something close to 25k would be better. Will try an renegotiate the package.

A.S






Sunder said:


> Hi anksp,
> 
> First question, where will be your office Dubai or Abu Dhabi. Your rent will be changed considerably if you are in Abu Dhabi ( more costly).
> 
> In Dubai you can get a 1 bedroom apartment in 65-75K Dhs per year. TV/WIFI is 350 Dhs per month, and DEWA(ELEX & Water) will be 500-600 Dhs per month. Driving License will take approx 2500-3000 Dhs. The public transport is very good in Dubai, the bus,tram,metro,taxi service is cheap and fast. I have not been in Abu Dhabi but I have heard the public transport isnt so great. Your monthly expenses will be in range of 3500-5000 Dhs. You can calculate how much you can save. If you are not saving close to 6000 Dhs per month which is INR 1Lakh per month then its not work coming. But if your wife is also looking for a job she should start applying right away. It can take 3-4 months to get a decent job.
> 
> All the best.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sunder.


----------



## sanorok

Hi!

I'm a designer from Spain with 5 years of experience. I just received a job offer 20.000 AED/monthly, with 1 flight to Spain per year, visa and private medical insurance. Is this a good offer? Or I need to ask for more money? In Spain I'm earning 2.000€/month (not bad for Spain i think).

I'm a single and I want to have a normal life, a decent/nice apartment and a rent car (I think is necessary in Dubai), not a lot of nightlife, I guess...

Do you guys think I could save at least 2.000€/month, do you think I can live comfortable with that salary and these savings? Or is a short salary for that?

I'm trying to negociate that salary, I think with 25.000 AED/month I can be living as I want... but maybe 20.000 AED is a little bit short... what do you think?

Thank you


----------



## KHyuga

Hi all,

Received an offer for a risk mgmt role in the financial services sector.
Compensation: 42k AED/mth
Accommodation: 18k AED/mth (1st year paid up front)

I have 8 years experience but currently am in a role that's usually performed by someone significantly more senior. Hence the salary component offered is virtually zero uplift (tax equalised) for me. I have the non-financial aspects thought out, but money is a highly relevant issue for me as I am the sole bread winner with 3 dependents in the family. 

I reckon that as I am single now, I can probably save some on accommodation initially but I can't bank on this to make up for the difference considering that I may start my family and would thus require a bigger living space in the future.

Am thinking of going back to negotiate for a 25% increase in salary (10% to cover relocation costs, 15% which is what I would definitely get if I were to change jobs locally). 

What do you think?


----------



## elnino

Hi All,
I need some advice here,
I recently interviewed for a position in the insurance sector. The company is not in the free zone. During my interview, before any questions they asked me personal info (citizenship/DOB/Wife/Kids). After the interview came the salary expectation question. I usually dread those questions because it can be very tricky. I would prefer them saying what their range first and then may be ask for my expectation and negotiate from then on. But they asked me what I currently make gross & net. I hesitated to give them that info but they insisted. Once they got my net earnings they went online and converted to AED. Now the canadian dollar is doing really bad past 5 months. I don't get why are they trying to get my net salary and convert it to AED and make an offer according to that. In Canada taxes are pretty steep, shouldn't the salary in UAE be at least equivalent to the current gross I earn? 
I said my expectations are above 27K+ and they laughed at me and said that is quite high. I am married with no children with over 4 years of Actuarial experience. I have a degree from a top Uni from Canada.
They do not provide school fees for children if there are any in the future. They do provide medical and life insurance.

The advice I need is if my expectations are too high ? Do companies have different pay-band for different nationalities? Do companies outside of the free zone pay far worse? Compared to the salary packages I've seen in the forum the amount they may offer seems very low and unattractive.

Thanks,


----------



## itsmejake

13500AED for a teacher with 5 years experience. Any good? Usual benefits included, housing provided (or 90000 allowance) Health and flights. Will be Living in Abi Dhabi. My wife Will be accompanying. Your thoughts will be appreciated.


----------



## The Rascal

itsmejake said:


> 13500AED for a teacher with 5 years experience. Any good? Usual benefits included, housing provided (or 90000 allowance) Health and flights. Will be Living in Abi Dhabi. My wife Will be accompanying. Your thoughts will be appreciated.


Tight, missus will really have to work.


----------



## itsmejake

The Rascal said:


> Tight, missus will really have to work.


Thanks Rascal....hmmm... What's the average expense a month? Utilities? Grocery? Internet? And gym? Hopefully I could get my missus a job in the school too as an LA and her pay would be minimum 4000aed.

All other expenses are paid for. Obviously socials is upto us. Thanks for your advise mate.


----------



## The Rascal

Really 16k+ for a couple with an apartment paid for.

If you pay for your own, (over and above the 90k allowance) a further 3k for dewa and most bills.

Utilities 1500, Grocery 3000, Internet 500, gym? Dunno mate, a lot of towers have their own gyms.

Go out for a bit of a booze up and chill once a week, a grand a night. car, insurance and fuel will add a further 2-2500 minimum.


----------



## Sunder

sanorok said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm a designer from Spain with 5 years of experience. I just received a job offer 20.000 AED/monthly, with 1 flight to Spain per year, visa and private medical insurance. Is this a good offer? Or I need to ask for more money? In Spain I'm earning 2.000€/month (not bad for Spain i think).
> 
> I'm a single and I want to have a normal life, a decent/nice apartment and a rent car (I think is necessary in Dubai), not a lot of nightlife, I guess...
> 
> Do you guys think I could save at least 2.000€/month, do you think I can live comfortable with that salary and these savings? Or is a short salary for that?
> 
> I'm trying to negociate that salary, I think with 25.000 AED/month I can be living as I want... but maybe 20.000 AED is a little bit short... what do you think?
> 
> Thank you


Hello Sanorok Amigos,

You can easily save 2000 Euros(`10,000 Dhs) per month in Dubai with 20,000 Dhs as a salary as you are not going to drink and eat outside. In a normal lifestyle your only worry will be the rent of apartment( which you can share with 1 or 2 which will be cheap) and traffic fines  . You can negotiate for 25K Dhs too, the more your get the better it is. The yearly increment is negligible so whatever you get the first time is the best deal.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## Sunder

KHyuga said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Received an offer for a risk mgmt role in the financial services sector.
> Compensation: 42k AED/mth
> Accommodation: 18k AED/mth (1st year paid up front)
> 
> I have 8 years experience but currently am in a role that's usually performed by someone significantly more senior. Hence the salary component offered is virtually zero uplift (tax equalised) for me. I have the non-financial aspects thought out, but money is a highly relevant issue for me as I am the sole bread winner with 3 dependents in the family.
> 
> I reckon that as I am single now, I can probably save some on accommodation initially but I can't bank on this to make up for the difference considering that I may start my family and would thus require a bigger living space in the future.
> 
> Am thinking of going back to negotiate for a 25% increase in salary (10% to cover relocation costs, 15% which is what I would definitely get if I were to change jobs locally).
> 
> What do you think?


Hi KHyuga,

Please clarify the following:

1) Compensation means is it the basic salary only or in total of everything
2) Medical Insurance who is going to pay for you ?? In general the company pays the Medical insurance for the employee, spouse and children.
3) Relocation is generally provided by companies and even if you want to set up your house the maximum expense will be 12-15K dhs. Electronics are cheap and bed and sofa's can be brought for 2500 each.
4) Accomodation - Is it going to be paid to you every month or the employer will pay the landlord directly. If it comes monthly in your salary then you can get a cheap apartment and live as 18000 per month is a very big amount.
5) At the end its always better to negotiate, yearly increments are very negligible the more you get the better it is.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## itsmejake

*Teacher pay*

My 13500AED a month compares so measly to all the other salaries on here


----------



## Sunder

itsmejake said:


> My 13500AED a month compares so measly to all the other salaries on here


Dear itsmejake,

It depends, don't be disheartened. With experience you will be able to earn lot more. Starting salaries are always on the lower side, with Gulf experience everyone makes a switch every 2 years to get the best.


----------



## itsmejake

Sunder, any idea what the average cost would be. I'll be coming with my wife, Accomodation, health, flights all paid for. Apart from utilities. We don't drink and we like cooking our own food. We might go out for a meal once a week. Do you think 13500 is enough and I could save any of this? Everyone who hears Abu Dhabi keeps telling me I won't be able to save?


----------



## TallyHo

Your accommodation is provided and that's most people's biggest expenditure.

While your monthly salary may only be 13,500, with accommodation it's actually the equivalent of ~20,000 a month.

You can live comfortably off 13,500 a month, but even if you cook almost all the time and only eat out at cheap Indian/Arabic places and drive one rental car, while you'll initially be able to put aside decent savings it's the nicer things in life that swallows it up, such as holidays, gifts for Christmas, extra flights to the UK or elsewhere. 

If your wife were to work and makes even just 10,000, then yes, you will really start saving quite a bit as long as you don't upgrade your lifestyle. Otherwise it will require serious discipline to be able to save a notable sum of money out of 13,500 a month.



itsmejake said:


> Sunder, any idea what the average cost would be. I'll be coming with my wife, Accomodation, health, flights all paid for. Apart from utilities. We don't drink and we like cooking our own food. We might go out for a meal once a week. Do you think 13500 is enough and I could save any of this? Everyone who hears Abu Dhabi keeps telling me I won't be able to save?


----------



## itsmejake

TallyHo said:


> Your accommodation is provided and that's most people's biggest expenditure.
> 
> While your monthly salary may only be 13,500, with accommodation it's actually the equivalent of ~20,000 a month.
> 
> You can live comfortably off 13,500 a month, but even if you cook almost all the time and only eat out at cheap Indian/Arabic places and drive one rental car, while you'll initially be able to put aside decent savings it's the nicer things in life that swallows it up, such as holidays, gifts for Christmas, extra flights to the UK or elsewhere.
> 
> If your wife were to work and makes even just 10,000, then yes, you will really start saving quite a bit as long as you don't upgrade your lifestyle. Otherwise it will require serious discipline to be able to save a notable sum of money out of 13,500 a month.
> 
> 
> 
> itsmejake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sunder, any idea what the average cost would be. I'll be coming with my wife, Accomodation, health, flights all paid for. Apart from utilities. We don't drink and we like cooking our own food. We might go out for a meal once a week. Do you think 13500 is enough and I could save any of this? Everyone who hears Abu Dhabi keeps telling me I won't be able to save?
Click to expand...

Thanks a lot for your message. Hopefully my wife will also get a job at the school and the pay is anything between 4500-6000aed a month. Do you know what the costs for utilities works out to be apn average? Plus I plan to buy a car. Again, really appreciate your feedback. Thanks


----------



## Sunder

itsmejake said:


> Thanks a lot for your message. Hopefully my wife will also get a job at the school and the pay is anything between 4500-6000aed a month. Do you know what the costs for utilities works out to be apn average? Plus I plan to buy a car. Again, really appreciate your feedback. Thanks


Hi Itsmejake,

In Dubai a typical 1 bedroom utilities cost is around 500-600 Dhs per month in winters and 700-800 per month in summers. Abu Dhabi will be bit on higher side(100 dhs per month) as the Elex and Water charges have increased recently. 

You can go for Toyota or Honda which you can get iin 60,000 to 70,000 Dhs.The loans are easily available with 2-3% interest. Just wanted to warn you about the loan trap and use credit card as less as possible.

I take out 3500 dhs per month on the 1st day of month and try to manage everything in the same which includes utilities, dining out every friday evening, Etisalat WiFi, phone bills, groceries, transportation and maid expense. I guess if you take 5000 Dhs, you are still saving 8000 Dhs per month. 

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## JonGard

itsmejake said:


> Sunder, any idea what the average cost would be. I'll be coming with my wife, Accomodation, health, flights all paid for. Apart from utilities. We don't drink and we like cooking our own food. We might go out for a meal once a week. Do you think 13500 is enough and I could save any of this? Everyone who hears Abu Dhabi keeps telling me I won't be able to save?


Welcome Jake.

Given your accommodation is covered it's more than enough. A lot of people heretics in cloud cuckoo land.

I get around your salary and in three years I've paid off my debts and bought a farm in the Philippines for our retirement.

We don't have a stupid ex-pat life, just a nice simple one though.


----------



## The grass

*Mr*

Hello guys,

I have a job offer for a new opening restaurant in Dubai as a restaurant manager.I`m married,no kids.My wife she is planning to work. No accommodation allowance.we are planning to have a car.looking to rent 1bed apartament.
my package: 
22000aed per month
health insurance
1 flight to native country

what do you think? is that would be enough in case my wife will struggle to find a job?

appreciate your help guys


----------



## Lucywild85

*Class teacher offer*

Hi,

Help would be appreciated!

2 year +1 year contract (It should be 3 years but they have put it to 2+1 as I was only planning on 2)

Teacher point 6 - 12,500 (broken to basic 6,000, living 6,500)
Leadership 3,000
flight out and back at the end of contract
Health (Taleem)
Accommodation unfurnished (1 bed poss motor city)
3,000 relocation (1/3 to repay if I leave after 2 years - most likely!)
13,000 furntiure (1/3 to repay if I leave after 2 years - most likely!)
cost of return flight per year
21 days gratuity on basic salary of 6,000

Obviously there are no taxes but I'm weighing up missing out on paying pension/student loans off here too.

I'm moving for a change of life for 2 years (poss more) but also to save.

I'm single so thinking about living costs too, car, bills etc.

Thanks


----------



## Sunder

The grass said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I have a job offer for a new opening restaurant in Dubai as a restaurant manager.I`m married,no kids.My wife she is planning to work. No accommodation allowance.we are planning to have a car.looking to rent 1bed apartament.
> my package:
> 22000aed per month
> health insurance
> 1 flight to native country
> 
> what do you think? is that would be enough in case my wife will struggle to find a job?
> 
> appreciate your help guys


Hello The Grass,
It is enough in case your wife doesnt get a job. Monthly expenses would be 
Rent - 6500-8000 AED - Depends which location you want to live
Car - go to drivearabia.com for more details, you can get a good deal in used cars
Monthly Utilities - DEWA 500-700AED, WiFi - 350-500 AED, 
Groceries - Would be enough in 2000-2500 AED per month.
Eating out once per week - 150 Dhs ( if drinking add 150 Dhs more)
You can look in the previous posts about the living costs, with the limited information which you provided I think this is good enough.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## Sunder

Lucywild85 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Help would be appreciated!
> 
> 2 year +1 year contract (It should be 3 years but they have put it to 2+1 as I was only planning on 2)
> 
> Teacher point 6 - 12,500 (broken to basic 6,000, living 6,500)
> Leadership 3,000
> flight out and back at the end of contract
> Health (Taleem)
> Accommodation unfurnished (1 bed poss motor city)
> 3,000 relocation (1/3 to repay if I leave after 2 years - most likely!)
> 13,000 furntiure (1/3 to repay if I leave after 2 years - most likely!)
> cost of return flight per year
> 21 days gratuity on basic salary of 6,000
> 
> Obviously there are no taxes but I'm weighing up missing out on paying pension/student loans off here too.
> 
> I'm moving for a change of life for 2 years (poss more) but also to save.
> 
> I'm single so thinking about living costs too, car, bills etc.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Lucywild85,

With the accommodation covered and the 13000 furniture allowance you can save a lot of money. 13000 AED can get yoy a TV (1500-2000 AED) Sofa set ( 2500-3000 AED), King size bed with mattress (2000-2800 AED), Washing machine (1000-1300 AED), cooking range(1200-1800 AED) plus dinner table if you want. 

Go for a sedan and it will cost you less, you can easily save a good sum provided you dont party every thursday night and shop every weekend. The more experience you get in Dubai you next job will paay you more in Dubai. Think about long term and all the best.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## JonGard

The grass said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I have a job offer for a new opening restaurant in Dubai as a restaurant manager.I`m married,no kids.My wife she is planning to work. No accommodation allowance.we are planning to have a car.looking to rent 1bed apartament.
> my package:
> 22000aed per month
> health insurance
> 1 flight to native country
> 
> what do you think? is that would be enough in case my wife will struggle to find a job?
> 
> appreciate your help guys


For the job that's a decent offer here. Most hotels would offer much less. Push for an annual bonus though and for flights for your wife too.

You can get a decent one-bed in Barsha for 6000 a month. Then you're on the metro route for work.


----------



## TallyHo

I'm curious as to the split between the basic and living.

Since you already have accommodation provided and a furniture allowance, what exactly is this "living" aspect of your package?

Still, no matter. It's probably only creative accounting to reduce the amount your gratuity is based on. Devilish accounting *******s 



Lucywild85 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Help would be appreciated!
> 
> 2 year +1 year contract (It should be 3 years but they have put it to 2+1 as I was only planning on 2)
> 
> Teacher point 6 - 12,500 (broken to basic 6,000, living 6,500)
> Leadership 3,000
> flight out and back at the end of contract
> Health (Taleem)
> Accommodation unfurnished (1 bed poss motor city)
> 3,000 relocation (1/3 to repay if I leave after 2 years - most likely!)
> 13,000 furntiure (1/3 to repay if I leave after 2 years - most likely!)
> cost of return flight per year
> 21 days gratuity on basic salary of 6,000
> 
> Obviously there are no taxes but I'm weighing up missing out on paying pension/student loans off here too.
> 
> I'm moving for a change of life for 2 years (poss more) but also to save.
> 
> I'm single so thinking about living costs too, car, bills etc.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## jackblows

Hi all,

Appreciate some help on this situation, I have recently applied (and been offered following a number of interviews) for a real estate job in Dubai. The package is a little unsettling from my point of view as I have been researching costs. 

The package is 100% commission based, no accommodation, transport or any allowance from the company of any kind in fact.
I am going straight into a sales role so need to have enough to cover myself until my first commissions start rolling in. 

Can anyone shed any light on whether you think this is a sensible role to take and whether there is still a substantial amount to be made?
The company have guidelined earnings should reach an average of 45kdhs per month. I am taking this with a pinch of salt, the commission structure is 50/50 so there is money to be made I just would appreciate some views. I am allowing myself the equivalent of £2000 sterling per month for everything, is this a sensible figure? 

Any light shed would be appreciated!
Thanks


----------



## Sunder

jackblows said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Appreciate some help on this situation, I have recently applied (and been offered following a number of interviews) for a real estate job in Dubai. The package is a little unsettling from my point of view as I have been researching costs.
> 
> The package is 100% commission based, no accommodation, transport or any allowance from the company of any kind in fact.
> I am going straight into a sales role so need to have enough to cover myself until my first commissions start rolling in.
> 
> Can anyone shed any light on whether you think this is a sensible role to take and whether there is still a substantial amount to be made?
> The company have guidelined earnings should reach an average of 45kdhs per month. I am taking this with a pinch of salt, the commission structure is 50/50 so there is money to be made I just would appreciate some views. I am allowing myself the equivalent of £2000 sterling per month for everything, is this a sensible figure?
> 
> Any light shed would be appreciated!
> Thanks


Hi jackblows,

Package is 100% commission based, what if you cannot sell straight for 3-4 months ( considering the drop in oil prices) then you have to use your savings for daily needs,plus the initial cover up cost also has to be paid by you. I dont have any knowledge about the real estate sector in Dubai but taking a job in which the package is 100% based on commission then its a risk. ( Though the other side is a definitely green if you can sell and bring home a lot of money). 

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## Z__

Hi guys, 

I received an offer today. Working in IT consulting, with a strong possibility 
of travel through the GCC countries. I have 10 years of experience in the same domain.
I have no kids, and I'm divorced (I guess that makes me single). The offer is a fixed term contract
of 2 years:

The following figures are monthly:

Salary - 19750 AED
Accomodation - 11000 AED
Car - 3000 AED
Total 33750 AED

And of course the usuals, like the ticket back, health insurance, ...

I'd appreciate your feedback!


----------



## Sunder

Z__ said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I received an offer today. Working in IT consulting, with a strong possibility
> of travel through the GCC countries. I have 10 years of experience in the same domain.
> I have no kids, and I'm divorced (I guess that makes me single). The offer is a fixed term contract
> of 2 years:
> 
> The following figures are monthly:
> 
> Salary - 19750 AED
> Accomodation - 11000 AED
> Car - 3000 AED
> Total 33750 AED
> 
> And of course the usuals, like the ticket back, health insurance, ...
> 
> I'd appreciate your feedback!


Hi Z__,

If I were in your place I would have packed my bags and would be on todays Emirates flight from Brussels to Dubai. The package is good for you, have a look at the previous posts for costs of living in Dubai and all the best !!!

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## sosia1

hi All,

I just got an offer like below

Basic 25000 AED/month
Housing 180000 AED/year
Home leave + health
School allowance

Is this OK for family of 4? looking for normal life style  like out in the weekends etc
location is Abu Dhabi


----------



## WanderingLegal

Hi All

Had an offer in (in Legal) as follows:

Basic: 22500 p/m
Lifestyle: 500 p/m
Insurance covered
Relocation: 18000
flight out
Bonus scheme

Interest free loan for accommodation (upto 180,000)

Would welcome your thoughts on this.

Many thanks.

Regards


----------



## Marcobaster89

*Moving to Dubai from Zürich*

Dear all,

I received an offer to move to Dubai from Zürich. Personally, the idea fascinates me but I am a bit reluctant on salary and savings.

I am currently working as an Insurance Underwriter and earning gross salary of CHF 110k + CHF 20k bonus which technically means that I have a net of CHF 8k per month (excluding bonus). I am single and lifestyle is pretty normal (gonig out in the weekends, some travels and some sports are main expenses).

What would you reckon is the right salary to ask for to keep more or less the same standard of life in Dubai? Any additional recommendation iro Dubai is appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## YY7

Hi,

I am an engineer. 7 years of experience. The offer is like that;

Project manager; -Annual amount in aed

Essentials :

Basic Salary 96,500 Annual

Housing Allowance : 75,500 Annual

Transport Allowance : 27,000 Annual

Medical Coverage ?Self

Annual Paid Vacation -26 working Days

I guess the salary is not enough to live a well balanced life. What do you suggest? Thanks...


----------



## Sunder

sosia1 said:


> hi All,
> 
> I just got an offer like below
> 
> Basic 25000 AED/month
> Housing 180000 AED/year
> Home leave + health
> School allowance
> 
> Is this OK for family of 4? looking for normal life style  like out in the weekends etc
> location is Abu Dhabi


Hi Sosia1,

The offer seems to be good, given that the housing and the school allowance are taken care of by the company. You can get a 3bedroom apartment in Abu Dhabi for that housing allowance, if I am correct. For cost of living, you can check the previous posts. Overall in my view, you can save like 10-15K per month even If u own a car and live a normal life style. All the best !!!


----------



## Sunder

WanderingLegal said:


> Hi All
> 
> Had an offer in (in Legal) as follows:
> 
> Basic: 22500 p/m
> Lifestyle: 500 p/m
> Insurance covered
> Relocation: 18000
> flight out
> Bonus scheme
> 
> Interest free loan for accommodation (upto 180,000)
> 
> Would welcome your thoughts on this.
> 
> Many thanks.
> 
> Regards


Hi WanderingLegal,

In my view, I cant tell my thoughts on the same as lots of info is missing. Family( if yes, will wife work?), kids, lifestyle, type of car, Housing allowance ?? Consider Bonus to be 0 in Dubai. This is the first time I have ever seen a lifestyle allowance, what is tht..?? The relocation allowance is good, you can get most of the household items in that amount.


----------



## Sunder

Marcobaster89 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I received an offer to move to Dubai from Zürich. Personally, the idea fascinates me but I am a bit reluctant on salary and savings.
> 
> I am currently working as an Insurance Underwriter and earning gross salary of CHF 110k + CHF 20k bonus which technically means that I have a net of CHF 8k per month (excluding bonus). I am single and lifestyle is pretty normal (gonig out in the weekends, some travels and some sports are main expenses).
> 
> What would you reckon is the right salary to ask for to keep more or less the same standard of life in Dubai? Any additional recommendation iro Dubai is appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Marcobaster89,

I have take 1CHF=3.8 AED for calculation.

You have a net 8K CHF per month as savings which is close to 30,000 AED per month in Dubai( not counting the bonus). As you are single, I would take your experience as 10 yrs and can easily say that you are not gonna be paid so much that you save 30,000 AED per month in Dubai( or may be you can, I dont know about your offer). The money which you are getting in Swiss is very good and I would have not thought of coming to Dubai for some more Sun. Wait for the offer and keep following the posts in here and you can get a rough idea what your expenses would be.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## Sunder

YY7 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am an engineer. 7 years of experience. The offer is like that;
> 
> Project manager; -Annual amount in aed
> 
> Essentials :
> 
> Basic Salary 96,500 Annual
> 
> Housing Allowance : 75,500 Annual
> 
> Transport Allowance : 27,000 Annual
> 
> Medical Coverage ?Self
> 
> Annual Paid Vacation -26 working Days
> 
> I guess the salary is not enough to live a well balanced life. What do you suggest? Thanks...


Hi YY7,

With a 7 years of exp, you are definitely being paid very less. The amount is just 16,500 AED per month. Please note that housing and kids school are the maximum expenses in Dubai. What about medical coverage of family, insurance is a must as medical facilities are very expensive too.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## Rebel Rees

*Guidance on banking/wealth management leadership roles/salaries*

Hi. New to this. Appreciate some guidance. What sort of Dubai equivalent total package should I be looking at if I currently earn £120k pa base plus £40k bonus plus other benefits, pension etc. Over 15 years retail banking, wealth management, private banking experience in front office, head office, and leadership roles. Looking for COO type role??? Any ideas??? Thank you! Would need 4 bed villa nice area, 4 kids schooling, 2 cars, nice but not extravagant lifestyle, save £25k pa....


----------



## The Rascal

Rebel Rees said:


> Hi. New to this. Appreciate some guidance. What sort of Dubai equivalent total package should I be looking at if I currently earn £120k pa base plus £40k bonus plus other benefits, pension etc. Over 15 years retail banking, wealth management, private banking experience in front office, head office, and leadership roles. Looking for COO type role??? Any ideas??? Thank you! Would need 4 bed villa nice area, 4 kids schooling, 2 cars, nice but not extravagant lifestyle, save £25k pa....


£160k package = c880,000Dhs (let's not get into taxation)

So, 4 bed villa, 300,000
4 kids - if secondary 75k/year each + trips away, uniforms etc. call it 90k/child. 360,000
2 cars all in 4k/month each, say 100,000 per year
Lifestyle for 6 of you, you'll be spending 20k/month easily 240,000
Save £25k = c140,000

Total 1,140,000 or as near as makes no difference AED100,000 per month.

COO role in international bank, easily achievable.

Good luck.


----------



## steph27

Hi, I currently work as an Account Manager for Clarins in the UK which is a store based role. I have now been given the opportunity to transfer to Dubai for the same job role. My company are offering me £25,980 plus commission which they say is roughly an extra £542 per month giving an approx salary of £32,000. They have agreed to pay my flights and put me up in a hotel for one month until I get on my feet. 

I was wondering if anybody is currently in living and working in Dubai at present to give me advice on to whether or not this is a good deal and to whether I will be making enough money to be able to pay rent, utilities, internet, food and to travel to and from work every day (I do not drive) along with general costs of living.


----------



## Rebel Rees

The Rascal said:


> £160k package = c880,000Dhs (let's not get into taxation)
> 
> So, 4 bed villa, 300,000
> 4 kids - if secondary 75k/year each + trips away, uniforms etc. call it 90k/child. 360,000
> 2 cars all in 4k/month each, say 100,000 per year
> Lifestyle for 6 of you, you'll be spending 20k/month easily 240,000
> Save £25k = c140,000
> 
> Total 1,140,000 or as near as makes no difference AED100,000 per month.
> 
> COO role in international bank, easily achievable.
> 
> Good luck.



Thanks for the summary Rascal. Really Helpful.
Just need to establish whether this is "easily achievable" now!


----------



## The Rascal

Rebel Rees said:


> Thanks for the summary Rascal. Really Helpful.
> Just need to establish whether this is "easily achievable" now!


Well that bit I can't help you with, if you're good enough you'll get the role, if you're not you won't.

Simples (as a meerkat once said).

I'm sure you know the specialised recruitment companies that operate here, I'd be chasing the UK ones down and taking it from there.

For your desired position there's no need to be here when applying, company should take care of everything and if they don't walk away.

Look at ADIA in Abu Dhabi too - and other SWFs.


----------



## Sunder

steph27 said:


> Hi, I currently work as an Account Manager for Clarins in the UK which is a store based role. I have now been given the opportunity to transfer to Dubai for the same job role. My company are offering me £25,980 plus commission which they say is roughly an extra £542 per month giving an approx salary of £32,000. They have agreed to pay my flights and put me up in a hotel for one month until I get on my feet.
> 
> I was wondering if anybody is currently in living and working in Dubai at present to give me advice on to whether or not this is a good deal and to whether I will be making enough money to be able to pay rent, utilities, internet, food and to travel to and from work every day (I do not drive) along with general costs of living.


Hi Steph27,
For calculation purpose I take 1GBP= 5.3 AED

Approx salary per year will be approx 170,000 AED which comes to mere 14200 AED per month. I would say that is not a good deal. Average rents are close to 7000-8000 AED per month for a 1 bedroom. You can live close to your office ( Clarins is in Dubai Airport free Zone if I am correct), you have to shell out 5000-6000 AED per month for a 1 bedroom apartment. Utilities are 500-600 AED per months, WiFi is 350 AED and if you love close by in areas then your daily transportation will be 10 AED return. You can calculate what you earn back in the UK and see whether you are going to save more or not. If you are more into shopping and eating out then its really going to be tough.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## TallyHo

Four kids are going to cost you a lot.

I wouldn't chase any opportunities unless they came with full school fees for all four kids, at the school of your choice. School fees easily go up to 100K per child at the secondary level. 

The difference between a package offer of 70K + full school fees and 100K all in is that school fees go up every year whereas packages rarely do. 



Rebel Rees said:


> Thanks for the summary Rascal. Really Helpful.
> Just need to establish whether this is "easily achievable" now!


----------



## Rebel Rees

Yes I understand the Housing and Education costs are a huge component, and the necessity to get them right at the outset is crucial. 

We fancy the lifestyle change and adventure, as I'm sure everyone does. It's very early days and now need to see if I can find a suitable role that fits in with the career plan, as well as meeting the financial requirements.

We shall see....


----------



## The Rascal

Rebel Rees said:


> Yes I understand the Housing and Education costs are a huge component, and the necessity to get them right at the outset is crucial.
> 
> We fancy the lifestyle change and adventure, as I'm sure everyone does. It's very early days and now need to see if I can find a suitable role that fits in with the career plan, as well as meeting the financial requirements.
> 
> We shall see....


Pity you haven't got 5 posts yet, people could PM you info they don't want made pubic...


----------



## Rebel Rees

Will try and get 5 posts in then.....!


----------



## Rebel Rees

Quickly.....!


----------



## Rebel Rees

So am I now PM'able???


----------



## giocchi

And if you reply to this you get 1 more


----------



## Rebel Rees

I get it now!!!


----------



## Marcobaster89

Sunder said:


> Hi Marcobaster89,
> 
> I have take 1CHF=3.8 AED for calculation.
> 
> You have a net 8K CHF per month as savings which is close to 30,000 AED per month in Dubai( not counting the bonus). As you are single, I would take your experience as 10 yrs and can easily say that you are not gonna be paid so much that you save 30,000 AED per month in Dubai( or may be you can, I dont know about your offer). The money which you are getting in Swiss is very good and I would have not thought of coming to Dubai for some more Sun. Wait for the offer and keep following the posts in here and you can get a rough idea what your expenses would be.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sunder.


Hi Sunder, 

Thanks a lot for your reply. I will bear it in mind and wait for the offer. Maybe I can compensate on additional benefits if I can't really get to that level of base salary. And maybe the experience in Dubai itself is a way to compensate. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

Best regards,
Marco


----------



## funkydevil

Hi Guys, 

I have been considering taking up a job in Silicon Oasis. I am currently working in Oman and am wondering if a salary of 10,000 AED all inclusive would be sufficient to survive as a single guy in Dubai. Would it be possible to rent out a studio in Silicon Oasis with DEWA included or would I have to share? 

In comparison, in Oman my company provides me with a salary of 4000 AED but it includes company accomodation (free DEWA), company car, fuel and a mobile sim card with monthly allowance of 100 DHS. 

Appreciate your help.


----------



## Sunder

funkydevil said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been considering taking up a job in Silicon Oasis. I am currently working in Oman and am wondering if a salary of 10,000 AED all inclusive would be sufficient to survive as a single guy in Dubai. Would it be possible to rent out a studio in Silicon Oasis with DEWA included or would I have to share?
> 
> In comparison, in Oman my company provides me with a salary of 4000 AED but it includes company accomodation (free DEWA), company car, fuel and a mobile sim card with monthly allowance of 100 DHS.
> 
> Appreciate your help.


Hi funkydevil,

You can go to dubizzle and check the rate for studio in Silicon Oasis. I dont think it would be less than 60-70K AED per year. Better is to live in sharing basis. I can only say that Dubai is more costly than Oman. 

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## Lyme

Hello all,

I am a fresh forum member, hoping to relocate to Dubai.
I got an offer from an international company, I've worked with them before in EU so at least I know it's a serious offer.
After a long read trough the forum posts, I found different answers to questions similar as mine, so I will ask again for myself:

1. Is 16.000 AED /month enough to live in Dubai with my wife AND save at least 4.000?
She will not be working, at least not in the first year, accommodation is provided by the company but not the utility bills, insurances and 1 round-trip ticket home per year for both of us also provided, our lifestyle is moderate.

2. Is my calculation correct? If not, where am I wrong? 
From what I researched, the following monthly figures come to mind:
- 0 accommodation, provided by company
- 1000 utilities (big fan of aircon)
- 500 internet
- 500 x2 cellphones (I suppose I may find cheaper?)
- 2000+500 car and gas, rented car, maybe a ford focus or similar. I will probably buy one after 6 months, with similar monthly installments.
- 2000 x2 groceries including clothes
- 500 x4 mid level restaurant once a week
- 2000 fun activities (once per month)
13.000 AED/month total. This would leave me 3.000 x12=36.000 per year to put aside, and half of them will disappear taking into account one vacation per year, new year + easter + christmas + birthdays. And this is without anything fancy.
The 4.000 x12 from the first question is a dream if this is correct.

3. And one last question - kind of a long shot - Is this offer correlated with the market for a BsC construction engineer - quantity surveyor with 8 years experience working as a consultant on a civil works project, 5 days/week?
The experience is exclusively EU, but with intense international exposure...dunno if it matters as long it's not Gulf experience.

Your inputs on any of the subjects are much appreciated !

Cheers !


----------



## Sunder

Lyme said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am a fresh forum member, hoping to relocate to Dubai.
> I got an offer from an international company, I've worked with them before in EU so at least I know it's a serious offer.
> After a long read trough the forum posts, I found different answers to questions similar as mine, so I will ask again for myself:
> 
> 1. Is 16.000 AED /month enough to live in Dubai with my wife AND save at least 4.000? -
> She will not be working, at least not in the first year, accommodation is provided by the company but not the utility bills, insurances and 1 round-trip ticket home per year for both of us also provided, our lifestyle is moderate.
> 
> 2. Is my calculation correct? If not, where am I wrong?
> From what I researched, the following monthly figures come to mind:
> - 0 accommodation, provided by company
> - 1000 utilities (big fan of aircon)
> - 500 internet
> - 500 x2 cellphones (I suppose I may find cheaper?)
> - 2000+500 car and gas, rented car, maybe a ford focus or similar. I will probably buy one after 6 months, with similar monthly installments.
> - 2000 x2 groceries including clothes
> - 500 x4 mid level restaurant once a week
> - 2000 fun activities (once per month)
> 13.000 AED/month total. This would leave me 3.000 x12=36.000 per year to put aside, and half of them will disappear taking into account one vacation per year, new year + easter + christmas + birthdays. And this is without anything fancy.
> The 4.000 x12 from the first question is a dream if this is correct.
> 
> 3. And one last question - kind of a long shot - Is this offer correlated with the market for a BsC construction engineer - quantity surveyor with 8 years experience working as a consultant on a civil works project, 5 days/week?
> The experience is exclusively EU, but with intense international exposure...dunno if it matters as long it's not Gulf experience.
> 
> Your inputs on any of the subjects are much appreciated !
> 
> Cheers !


Hi Lyme,

Answers are as follows:

1) With 16000 Dhs per month and your target is to save 4000 DHs. With accommodation provided its easy ( as per me).

2) Accommodation - Zero ( Better to ask your employed who is gonna pay the safety deposit and the agent fees if any, Both are 5% of the annual amount.)
Utilities - Catch...5% of the yearly amount will be included in your utilities per month. The higher the rent the more is the utility bills. For 1 bedroom in Summers 700-800AED per month, in other months its 550-650 AED per month
Cell phone - No Idea on the same as my co pays for the expense. Better use Skype if u wanna chat back home.
Car - You can get a sedan at 1500-1800 Dhs per month if I am not wrong. 80-90 Dhs will be needed to fill up ur tank. Seems cheap..beware of the fines..those are steep.
Groceries - Kind of tricky, shop at Carrefour instead of Spinneys and you are good. Clothes - Shop only during discounts
Restaurants - If you drink it will be around 400 Dhs for 2 once a week, if you dont 200 Dhs will be enough.
Fun activities - You cant have fun during summers so that money is saved.
Any activity is 250-350Dhs approx per person. Ski Dubai/Dubai Mall Aquarium, Ferrari World/Water Park. So 2000 is way too high.

3) With 8 yrs of experience you should get bit more, try to negotiate for 20K AED, the more you get the better. Yearly increment is very less so better is to get the max amount in the first time.

All the best !!!

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## Lyme

Sunder said:


> Hi Lyme,
> 
> Answers are as follows:
> 
> 1) With 16000 Dhs per month and your target is to save 4000 DHs. With accommodation provided its easy ( as per me).
> 
> 2) Accommodation - Zero ( Better to ask your employed who is gonna pay the safety deposit and the agent fees if any, Both are 5% of the annual amount.)
> Utilities - Catch...5% of the yearly amount will be included in your utilities per month. The higher the rent the more is the utility bills. For 1 bedroom in Summers 700-800AED per month, in other months its 550-650 AED per month
> Cell phone - No Idea on the same as my co pays for the expense. Better use Skype if u wanna chat back home.
> Car - You can get a sedan at 1500-1800 Dhs per month if I am not wrong. 80-90 Dhs will be needed to fill up ur tank. Seems cheap..beware of the fines..those are steep.
> Groceries - Kind of tricky, shop at Carrefour instead of Spinneys and you are good. Clothes - Shop only during discounts
> Restaurants - If you drink it will be around 400 Dhs for 2 once a week, if you dont 200 Dhs will be enough.
> Fun activities - You cant have fun during summers so that money is saved.
> Any activity is 250-350Dhs approx per person. Ski Dubai/Dubai Mall Aquarium, Ferrari World/Water Park. So 2000 is way too high.
> 
> 3) With 8 yrs of experience you should get bit more, try to negotiate for 20K AED, the more you get the better. Yearly increment is very less so better is to get the max amount in the first time.
> 
> All the best !!!
> 
> Thanks,
> Sunder.



Really helpful and really fast 
I will of course try and negotiate now that I have a better idea where I stand. And I think I will come back to this forum with info about my monthly expenses after I'm all settled.

One thing really ******s me - 5% of the yearly amount will be included in my utilities per month? This is new info for me. So if the rent is 6k x12=72k per year, 5% is 3.6K. I will pay 3600 AED each month in the utility bill? Doesn't add up.
And is this 5% the same as the safety deposit and the agent fees you mentioned at accommodation, or a different sum?
Maybe I got it wrong, please clarify.

Thanks mate !


----------



## Sunder

Lyme said:


> Really helpful and really fast
> I will of course try and negotiate now that I have a better idea where I stand. And I think I will come back to this forum with info about my monthly expenses after I'm all settled.
> 
> One thing really ******s me - 5% of the yearly amount will be included in my utilities per month? This is new info for me. So if the rent is 6k x12=72k per year, 5% is 3.6K. I will pay 3600 AED each month in the utility bill? Doesn't add up.
> And is this 5% the same as the safety deposit and the agent fees you mentioned at accommodation, or a different sum?
> Maybe I got it wrong, please clarify.
> 
> Thanks mate !


Hi Lyme,

I put it wrong.... if 5% is 3600 Dhs then per month will be 3600/12=300 Dhs . The monthly utilities including this 300 will be 500-600 in winters and 700-800 in summers.

5% = 3600 for Deposit
5% = 3600 for Agent fees.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## Lyme

Sunder said:


> Hi Lyme,
> 
> I put it wrong.... if 5% is 3600 Dhs then per month will be 3600/12=300 Dhs . The monthly utilities including this 300 will be 500-600 in winters and 700-800 in summers.
> 
> 5% = 3600 for Deposit
> 5% = 3600 for Agent fees.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sunder.


Again, thanks a lot Sunder !

Cheers !


----------



## funkydevil

Sunder said:


> Hi funkydevil,
> 
> You can go to dubizzle and check the rate for studio in Silicon Oasis. I dont think it would be less than 60-70K AED per year. Better is to live in sharing basis. I can only say that Dubai is more costly than Oman.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sunder.


Thanks a lot Sunder, 

Since my job would be located within academic city, I assume living in Silicon Oasis would be the closest and just wanted to confirm if I have estimated the approximate monthly expenses I would have to undergo correctly. 

Sharing Accommodation - 1800 
Food outside with minimal or no cooking - 1000
Mobile - 500
Shopping and other usual expenses - 1000-1500

I'm not sure how much would travelling cost since it would take a while for me to get my license and car as I have an existing GCC license. Are my estimates correct? Is there anything else I have missed out on?


----------



## funkydevil

Sunder said:


> Hi funkydevil,
> 
> You can go to dubizzle and check the rate for studio in Silicon Oasis. I dont think it would be less than 60-70K AED per year. Better is to live in sharing basis. I can only say that Dubai is more costly than Oman.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sunder.


Thanks a lot Sunder, 

Since my job would be located within academic city, I assume living in Silicon Oasis would be the closest and just wanted to confirm if I have estimated the approximate monthly expenses I would have to undergo correctly. 

Sharing Accommodation - 1800 
Food outside with minimal or no cooking - 1000
Mobile - 500
Shopping and other usual expenses - 1000-1500

I'm not sure how much would travelling cost since it would take a while for me to get my license and car as I have an existing GCC license. Are my estimates correct? Is there anything else I have missed out on?


----------



## TallyHo

I doubt you'll see such extreme variations in your utilities bill in the winter versus the summer. I have a two-bedroom and the bill only varies by a hundred, at the most.

It also depends on whether you live in a district cooling scheme, which requires paying separately for air conditioning, and can be very expensive. Most buildings in Dubai are not district cooling, which means the air conditioning is included as part of the rent you pay and is thus "free."

If you live in a district cooling building, the typical arrangement is four quarterly payments (fixed) plus the actual monthly air conditioning usage, which can range from 0 in the winter to over a thousand in the summer, depending on how big your apartment is and how much AC you use. 

QUOTE=Lyme;6816226]Again, thanks a lot Sunder !

Cheers ![/QUOTE]


----------



## imac

Lyme said:


> - 500 x2 cellphones (I suppose I may find cheaper?)


if you want to then yes, if you limit your usage and not spend hours on the phone with a pay as you go, this can be as low as 100 a month for both with some extreme usage limit.. or even with a plan... for example if you get the du "smart plan 150" you pay 150 per month per line and get 300 anywhere minutes plus 1 gig of internet, no sms... so that's 300 all in per month for both with 600 minutes and 2 gig between the two of you...



Lyme said:


> - 2000 x2 groceries including clothes


this can be lower as well if you shop smart, and source local produce instead of the more expensive imported stuff... 

clothes are the wild card and vary on taste, some people (such as me) don't really care that much about brands and are usually happy with cheap and comfortable stuff so my cost for clothes if I was to look monthly is pretty low... probably even in the low hundreds...


----------



## drgomesp

Hey guys!

I've just got a new offer (I've been living in Dubai for 6 months now), and the package is the following:

Basic allowance –16,200
Housing allowance- 8,100
Transport allowance – 2,700
Total - AED *27,000*

I would like to know if that's a good salary (I'm married with no kids).

If not, what would be a good salary to move if I have another offer?


----------



## Sunder

drgomesp said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I've just got a new offer (I've been living in Dubai for 6 months now), and the package is the following:
> 
> Basic allowance –16,200
> Housing allowance- 8,100
> Transport allowance – 2,700
> Total - AED *27,000*
> 
> I would like to know if that's a good salary (I'm married with no kids).
> 
> If not, what would be a good salary to move if I have another offer?


Hi drgomesp,

After being here for 6 months, you should have a rough idea how much are your expenses and how much do you want to save. For me its a good salary, nevertheless Medical insurance, flight tickets back home, kids school fees and visa fees for spouse and kids should be there which is not seen in your post. For all expenses, please have a look at the previous posts.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## ngo

hello,

Can anyone give me some info about the the general expenses in Dubai (downtown or something close)...like phone/internet bills, groceries, transport (consider 30 mins commute). Rent i will manage.
Thanks all


----------



## Charry

*Offer Letter*

Hi all,

I am a new member here and need advice on finalizing an offer with a big company in Abu Dhabi.

Recently, I got an offer with a package/month of BP-17,000, accommodation/transportation/utility allowance 8500 = AED 25500/month in addition to it, education AED 50000, medical insurance for family, mobile/telephone/tv/internet costs,- 1500/Month, Annual Bonus-70000, annual flights wil be paid by company.

This offer is for a managerial position in Accounts. We are 4 members, 2 adults + 2 school going kids.

Can anybody suggest whether this is a good offer and should I take it or not. I am from India and our's is reasonable lifestyle.

Any advice is greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance


----------



## spencermark

Hi All,

Great place to discuss and get information! Here is my query :

Offered 45K AED per month (nothing extra). My background : IT Program Manager working with IT consulting company in BLR, stable job. Planning to come alone first to test the waters. It'll be fixed 1 year contract. Here is my plan:

Stay alone for 6 months to test water and get licenses (Driving & Liquor one  ) . Two kids ( 6 & 3). Wifey won't be working. planning to move them to Dubai after 6 months.

Risks I am weighing, 
1. what will happen after one year contract. Any trends of IT industry? I'll be joining through a middle-agency .
2. 45K AED a month looks good one paper, not sure what will be the living cost(Drive Honda Accord in Blr, live in 3 bedroom apartment, Eat outside once in week, Kids go to best private schools & Monthly income is around 15k AED (with savings of 5k AED). What will be the cost of living when folks will join me (2 bedroom apartment, 100k car, good English schools for2 kids, 2 weeks holidays, every 6 month trip to India).
3. Is 45K a good salary for 13 years of experience folks?

Thanks in advance for valuable tips!


----------



## imac

spencermark said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Great place to discuss and get information! Here is my query :
> 
> Offered 45K AED per month (nothing extra). My background : IT Program Manager working with IT consulting company in BLR, stable job. Planning to come alone first to test the waters. It'll be fixed 1 year contract. Here is my plan:
> 
> Stay alone for 6 months to test water and get licenses (Driving & Liquor one  ) . Two kids ( 6 & 3). Wifey won't be working. planning to move them to Dubai after 6 months.
> 
> Risks I am weighing,
> 1. what will happen after one year contract. Any trends of IT industry? I'll be joining through a middle-agency .
> 2. 45K AED a month looks good one paper, not sure what will be the living cost(Drive Honda Accord in Blr, live in 3 bedroom apartment, Eat outside once in week, Kids go to best private schools & Monthly income is around 15k AED (with savings of 5k AED). What will be the cost of living when folks will join me (2 bedroom apartment, 100k car, good English schools for2 kids, 2 weeks holidays, every 6 month trip to India).
> 3. Is 45K a good salary for 13 years of experience folks?
> 
> Thanks in advance for valuable tips!


you will be fine... depending on where you decide to live and what schools you send your kids to, you have potential to save quite a bit... and if you will favor an "indian" expat lifestyle as opposed to a "western" expat lifestyle, you can save even more...

what i mean by a "indian" expat lifestyle is living in the Bur Dubai area or similar (which is where most of the indians i personally know prefer to live - of course pretty much every nationality lives pretty much everywhere in the UAE) where you can get a very decent 3 bed apartment for about 130k... its central and very good access to excellent food delivery options (specially indian vegetarian if you are that-way inclined, or for when you are alone if you so choose), plus a short cab ride away from any number of good restaurants/bars for the evening out...

yes 45k all in is actually a very good package for an IT program manager in a consulting outfit... specially for someone without international exposure...

as for what happens after one year contract, it really depends on the project you are working on, but i personally wouldn't worry too much about it just yet...


----------



## imac

Charry said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am a new member here and need advice on finalizing an offer with a big company in Abu Dhabi.
> 
> Recently, I got an offer with a package/month of BP-17,000, accommodation/transportation/utility allowance 8500 = AED 25500/month in addition to it, education AED 50000, medical insurance for family, mobile/telephone/tv/internet costs,- 1500/Month, Annual Bonus-70000, annual flights wil be paid by company.
> 
> This offer is for a managerial position in Accounts. We are 4 members, 2 adults + 2 school going kids.
> 
> Can anybody suggest whether this is a good offer and should I take it or not. I am from India and our's is reasonable lifestyle.
> 
> Any advice is greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance


for a reasonable lifestyle its decent, and what would be expected for an accountant with a finance background in a senior-ish role...


----------



## spencermark

imac said:


> as for what happens after one year contract, it really depends on the project you are working on, but i personally wouldn't worry too much about it just yet...


Thanks mate for prompt reply. I actually appreciate what you mentioned. it gives some solace to clear the confusion. I have 7 yrs of International experience and hold SG passport. Do I need to negotiate more?


----------



## imac

spencermark said:


> Thanks mate for prompt reply. I actually appreciate what you mentioned. it gives some solace to clear the confusion. I have 7 yrs of International experience and hold SG passport. Do I need to negotiate more?


as a rule, you should always try to negotiate for more... but 45k for the role is pretty decent as i mentioned...


----------



## spencermark

After going through last 30 pages, here is summary I got in terms of expenses for family of 4 (2 school going kids), 2-3 bedroom apartment (not in Bur Dubai) on rent, Monthly Groceries, Tuition fees, Electricity/water/wifi/phone bills, insurances, decent Car

Yearly earnings : 500-550 AED

Rent : 130-150K

School Fees (2 kids) : 60-70K

Groceries : 35-40K (average 3K per month)

Car : 50K (one of German Sedan with lease around 4K/month)

Weekend/shopping : 25-30K ( approx 500-600 AED per weekend)

Electricity/water/wifi/phone bills : 18K ( approx 1500 per month)

Insurance/health care : 20K ( approx 1500 per month)

Miscellaneous : 20K 

EXPENSES : 360 -400K 

Savings : 140-180K

Please let me know if I am missing something. This community is fantastic to help new birds who are trying to move to this new world. God bless you all!


----------



## imac

spencermark said:


> ...Please let me know if I am missing something...


housemaid, if you are so inclined... add another ~35k per year including visa/flight/salary/insurance....


----------



## Sunder

spencermark said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Great place to discuss and get information! Here is my query :
> 
> Offered 45K AED per month (nothing extra). My background : IT Program Manager working with IT consulting company in BLR, stable job. Planning to come alone first to test the waters. It'll be fixed 1 year contract. Here is my plan:
> 
> Stay alone for 6 months to test water and get licenses (Driving & Liquor one  ) . Two kids ( 6 & 3). Wifey won't be working. planning to move them to Dubai after 6 months.
> 
> Risks I am weighing,
> 1. what will happen after one year contract. Any trends of IT industry? I'll be joining through a middle-agency .
> 2. 45K AED a month looks good one paper, not sure what will be the living cost(Drive Honda Accord in Blr, live in 3 bedroom apartment, Eat outside once in week, Kids go to best private schools & Monthly income is around 15k AED (with savings of 5k AED). What will be the cost of living when folks will join me (2 bedroom apartment, 100k car, good English schools for2 kids, 2 weeks holidays, every 6 month trip to India).
> 3. Is 45K a good salary for 13 years of experience folks?
> 
> Thanks in advance for valuable tips!


Hi spencermark,

As you are in IT sector I presume that your work place will be Dubai Internet City.

For a 2bedroom flat the costs can be any where between AED 100,000-AED 120,000. 5% as security deposit and 5% as agent fees you also have to pay, which is one time.
Utilities can be around 800-1200 AED per month.Schools are bit on costly side, I dont have much idea but it can be around 30-50K AED per year. Honda Accord comes at AED 100,000. eating out for a family of 4 once a week will cost you 300-400 Dhs.

There are small costs which are not accounted for... like having a maid, Traffic fines, parking charges are few to say. Add on to it, driving license costs. If you have a Singapore license then no need for a test and stuff.

If you dont save more than 2L INR per month its not worth coming here on a fixed contract that through a middle agency. If you have a stable job,saving well then why come here on a fixed contract. If this was a open contract I would have told you to join immeiately, but having 2 school going kids and not having a permanent job will be a risk.


----------



## chinnuu

*Profession status in Dubai visa*

Hi Friends

I have been offered as Area Sales Manager in a company in Dubai through a consultancy..
Documentation part is going and attestation of Highest degree certificates will be completed in 15 days...

Consultancy is saying that the profession status on visa will be sales and so that i can get the visa soon..Manager visa will take time...

Please advice me on this and please let me know wht should i do...


----------



## chinnuu

Hi friends 

I am a new member in this forum and Please advise me Profession status in Visa.

I got an offer as Area Sales Manager in Dubai with a Package of AED 7000.This offer was thru a consultancy.I had accepted the offer and Given the certificates for Attestation..Will complete the medical in 2 working days..

Consultancy is saying that i will be issued with a Sales visa which can be easily issued...Manager visa will take some time..

Please advise what should i do and How long will it take to receive the visa....


----------



## Abu_Anas

FUDGE_ROYALE said:


> what is the base salary for this grade? and how much would you recommend as reasonable accommodation allowance for husband, wife and soon to be baby?


An old topic in this forum will help you


----------



## Sunder

chinnuu said:


> Hi friends
> 
> I am a new member in this forum and Please advise me Profession status in Visa.
> 
> I got an offer as Area Sales Manager in Dubai with a Package of AED 7000.This offer was thru a consultancy.I had accepted the offer and Given the certificates for Attestation..Will complete the medical in 2 working days..
> 
> Consultancy is saying that i will be issued with a Sales visa which can be easily issued...Manager visa will take some time..
> 
> Please advise what should i do and How long will it take to receive the visa....


Hi Chinnuuu,
This forum is for Salary and package not for a Visa. Normally, companies issue a Entry permit which is valid for 90 days, with which u can come to Dubai. After that ur co PRO gets your medical and other formalities done which takes 10 days at the max. After that the residence Visa is stamped on your passport.
Your salary is too less, are they providing accommodation ?? Please note that Manager visa is better than a normal Sales Visa, many times persons are tricked and are offered less salary than what was told before. Please also tell your consultant that you are not going to give your passport to anyone and insist that Area Sales manager should be written in the visa and tell them that you can wait(it doesnt take long).

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## Gillston

*Opinions wanted....please!*

Hello,

I'm new on here having recently been offered a contract to set up in Dubai which would include my family.....Wife and two kids of High School age.

The offer looks like this;

210,000 aed per year
Full medical for all of the family
180,000 for accommodation per year
Car....all expenses paid
25,000 aed to furnish property or move furniture
40,000 aed per year for flights home
165,000 aed per year for Schools.
Visa, estate agents fees, Dewa connection etc will all be expenses paid for by company. 
Mobile phone included

Utility bills will be covered by me along with general day to day costs.

I have read a lot about Dubai, but struggling with up-to-date info.

All opinions will be gratefully received......

Thanks


----------



## Abu_Anas

Gillston said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm new on here having recently been offered a contract to set up in Dubai which would include my family.....Wife and two kids of High School age.
> 
> The offer looks like this;
> 
> 210,000 aed per year
> Full medical for all of the family
> 180,000 for accommodation per year
> Car....all expenses paid
> 25,000 aed to furnish property or move furniture
> 40,000 aed per year for flights home
> 165,000 aed per year for Schools.
> Visa, estate agents fees, Dewa connection etc will all be expenses paid for by company.
> Mobile phone included
> 
> Utility bills will be covered by me along with general day to day costs.
> 
> I have read a lot about Dubai, but struggling with up-to-date info.
> 
> All opinions will be gratefully received......
> 
> Thanks


It seems OK with roughly 36.000AED/month + School for kids paid:
*Basic Salary:* 17.500 AED monthly
*Housing Allowance:* 15.000 AED monthly + 9.000 AED for the Agent Fees
*Transportation:* To be explained - If Car provided we could assume 1.500 / 2.000 AED per month
*Expenses: *DEWA, EMICOOL when requested, Internet Connection... 1.500 AED 
*Flights:* Standard in Dubai contracts. Cash is better than tickets based on the amount given, you can do it twice a year easily.

*School:* It means 82.500AED per year & kid. It would be enough to put your kids in the best Dubai Schools


Additional question would be:
- Which job will you have? Are you experienced?
- Do you know if your wife will work?
- Do you have a lavish lifestyle?
- Do not forget Premium Medical insurance for you and your family


----------



## Gillston

Abu_Anas said:


> It seems OK with roughly 36.000AED/month + School for kids paid:
> *Basic Salary:* 17.500 AED monthly
> *Housing Allowance:* 15.000 AED monthly + 9.000 AED for the Agent Fees
> *Transportation:* To be explained - If Car provided we could assume 1.500 / 2.000 AED per month
> *Expenses: *DEWA, EMICOOL when requested, Internet Connection... 1.500 AED
> *Flights:* Standard in Dubai contracts. Cash is better than tickets based on the amount given, you can do it twice a year easily.
> 
> *School:* It means 82.500AED per year & kid. It would be enough to put your kids in the best Dubai Schools
> 
> 
> Additional question would be:
> - Which job will you have? Are you experienced?
> - Do you know if your wife will work?
> - Do you have a lavish lifestyle?
> - Do not forget Premium Medical insurance for you and your family


I have good experience....role is of a warehouse manager.

Wife will work if she can find it.....currently in Finance.

Not lavish compared to what I have seen out there!! We like a night out every now and then!

Medical is covered including dental


----------



## Sunder

Gillston said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm new on here having recently been offered a contract to set up in Dubai which would include my family.....Wife and two kids of High School age.
> 
> The offer looks like this;
> 
> 210,000 aed per year
> Full medical for all of the family
> 180,000 for accommodation per year
> Car....all expenses paid
> 25,000 aed to furnish property or move furniture
> 40,000 aed per year for flights home
> 165,000 aed per year for Schools.
> Visa, estate agents fees, Dewa connection etc will all be expenses paid for by company.
> Mobile phone included
> 
> Utility bills will be covered by me along with general day to day costs.
> 
> I have read a lot about Dubai, but struggling with up-to-date info.
> 
> All opinions will be gratefully received......
> 
> Thanks


Hi Gillston,

The 3 major costs are covered..housing,medical and school fees for kids. You should be able to save much of the amount. Start packing your bags !!!!

P.S. - Dont move your furniture, get new one here as you are being paid for it.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## Abu_Anas

Hello, 

I received an offer to work for Emirates Airline on contract via a middle-agency.
The offer is for a renewable 1 year contract within a 3-year project (at least - Project started in January 2015).
That's a grade 9 position (I think) in Emirates.

The package I received is 35.000AED (3x times more than what I can get in Europe) split like that:
- Basic Salary: 19.000AED
- Housing: 13.000 AED
- Transportation: 1.500 AED
- School: 1.500 AED
- Full Medical Coverage for Family

I plan to live as I live today (not lavish) but middle-class european and put my kid in an european school (it will cost approx. 30.000AED per year).

I have 6 years international experience in IT management roles without direct reports.

I am currently in Europe within a permanent contract with a LOT of advantage such as: Profit Share, Bonus, Life Insurance, Housing Subsidy (3000AED per month for a 2BR in a really good place... 

What do you think? 
Is it crazy to live a permanent role for a 1-year contract in Dubai?

Thanks!


----------



## The Rascal

Abu_Anas said:


> Hello,
> 
> I received an offer to work for Emirates Airline on contract via a middle-agency.
> The offer is for a renewable 1 year contract within a 3-year project (at least - Project started in January 2015).
> That's a grade 9 position (I think) in Emirates.
> 
> The package I received is 35.000AED (3x times more than what I can get in Europe) split like that:
> - Basic Salary: 19.000AED
> - Housing: 13.000 AED
> - Transportation: 1.500 AED
> - School: 1.500 AED
> - Full Medical Coverage for Family
> 
> I plan to live as I live today (not lavish) but middle-class european and put my kid in an european school (it will cost approx. 30.000AED per year).
> 
> I have 6 years international experience in IT management roles without direct reports.
> 
> I am currently in Europe within a permanent contract with a LOT of advantage such as: Profit Share, Bonus, Life Insurance, Housing Subsidy (3000AED per month for a 2BR in a really good place...
> 
> What do you think?
> Is it crazy to live a permanent role for a 1-year contract in Dubai?
> 
> Thanks!


It's 3x what you make in Germany and you're unsure????

It's usual for contracts to be for a year, it'll get extended as long as you're not a complete div.

Are you sure 1,500/month is right for schooling? Schooling for your kid will be more than that, get it doubled


----------



## TallyHo

Sunder tends to give optimistic advice 

Your package offer is certainly livable. Some people wouldn't wake up in the morning for that offer, but others would gladly take it.

180K gets you a modest but comfortable 3-bedroom villa in the Springs, or maybe an smaller, older villa in Jumeriah near the beaches. If you can save from your housing allowance, it's possible to find a villa in Mirdiff for around 150K and save the other 30K for a nice holiday. You may also want to look into Jumeirah Village Triangle/Circle, which are cheaper but are still a bit of a construction zone. Having your dewa/cooling fully covered is terrific. In fact, having decent housing, good schooling allowance, utilities and one car covered removes just about all headaches and worries. 

But this is what you will need to budget for:

Second car: I'm assuming a car is provided by the company. You will want a second one for the wife. The most cost effective way is to buy an used car for cash, but if you need to take out loans you can get a Pajero for 100K aed and with monthly payments (3-year) between 2,000-2,500. 

Day to day living: be aware that Dubai is very expensive even just for the basics. You will probably spend more of your basic salary than you expect. 4K a month for groceries, 4K a month for entertainment (dinner out, takeaway, movies, day events), another 2,000 because kids are expensive and you see what that leaves you with. There are ways to be socially active in Dubai without spending too much money, going down to Karama for cheap and fantastic Indian instead of a posh Indian joint in the Marina, beaches and camping trips are free or very cheap. 

But once your wife finds a job, even if it's only for 10K a month, that's when you can really start building up a decent savings. 



Gillston said:


> I have good experience....role is of a warehouse manager.
> 
> Wife will work if she can find it.....currently in Finance.
> 
> Not lavish compared to what I have seen out there!! We like a night out every now and then!
> 
> Medical is covered including dental


----------



## TallyHo

Also be aware that your End of Service gratuity is based only on the base salary, not any of your benefits.



Gillston said:


> I have good experience....role is of a warehouse manager.
> 
> Wife will work if she can find it.....currently in Finance.
> 
> Not lavish compared to what I have seen out there!! We like a night out every now and then!
> 
> Medical is covered including dental


----------



## imac

TallyHo said:


> ...Having your dewa/cooling fully covered is terrific...


this is where it can be interesting... 

because *usually* if its a company provided accommodation (and not an allowance for accommodation), that's where its fully covered, unless the company is providing a distinct "utility" allowance... *usually*...

this could also just be the company paying any connection charges/security deposit start-up costs, while the op is still responsible for monthly consumption, which is what i have observed as the practice... *usually*...


----------



## FourAgreements

*Moving furniture vs. buying locally*

I'm going to disagree with Sunder on the point of buying furniture here vs. moving what your already own. I'm not sure how far 25,000 AED will take you here in furnishing a villa, even a small one.

We've spent around 15,000 AED to furnish and fit out a basic 1-bdrm apt. with a mix of new but mostly used furniture NOT INCLUDING APPLIANCES (or white goods, as you call them). (Ikea, West elm, Home Center. Nothing from The One in our place.)

The worst part for me was just how time-sucking and mind-numbing it can be to spend what feels like hundreds of hours online perusing Dubizzle and secondhand sale groups on Facebook looking for this stuff, or going out shopping for it. Texting people, waiting for replies, haggling, etc. All things I hate.

But mostly I miss my kitchen gadgets, our artwork, and the personal pieces, ie. photos in frames. If you have pieces you like or love, or that have sentimental value, I would ship it. If you have quality goods, ship it. If you and the wife hate to shop, ship it.




Gillston said:


> .....Wife and two kids of High School age.
> 
> 25,000 aed to furnish property or move furniture


----------



## FourAgreements

Your second scenario agrees with what the OP said. I think TallyHo might not have seen that...


Gillston wrote:

"Visa, estate agents fees, Dewa connection etc will all be expenses paid for by company. 

Utility bills will be covered by me along with general day to day costs.
"


imac said:


> this is where it can be interesting...
> 
> because *usually* if its a company provided accommodation (and not an allowance for accommodation), that's where its fully covered, unless the company is providing a distinct "utility" allowance... *usually*...
> 
> this could also just be the company paying any connection charges/security deposit start-up costs, while the op is still responsible for monthly consumption, which is what i have observed as the practice... *usually*...


----------



## imac

FourAgreements said:


> ...the wife hate to shop...


such creatures exist?


----------



## imac

FourAgreements said:


> ...I think TallyHo might not have seen that...


truthfully... i missed it too...


----------



## FourAgreements

Here I am - flesh and blood lol.

I tell my husband ALL THE TIME how lucky he is. 



imac said:


> such creatures exist?


----------



## TallyHo

Stand corrected. Valid point.

Interesting that they'll pay for the connection but not the actual usage fees. the connection charges are refundable deposits, aren't they?

Adding up the food, dewa, internet/mobile, second car, petrol, socialisation, entertainment, any clothing, school expenses outside the fees (trips, uniforms, supplies) Gillston will probably spend at least 2/3rds of his base salary just to have a modestly comfortable but not lavish lifestyle. 



FourAgreements said:


> Your second scenario agrees with what the OP said. I think TallyHo might not have seen that...
> 
> 
> Gillston wrote:
> 
> "Visa, estate agents fees, Dewa connection etc will all be expenses paid for by company.
> 
> Utility bills will be covered by me along with general day to day costs.
> "


----------



## imac

TallyHo said:


> ..the connection charges are refundable deposits, aren't they?
> ...


they dont actually pay the charges directly, you pay them first and claim the refund.... *usually*... 

connection deposits are supposed to be refunded back to the company or applied to the next deposit, unlike rental security deposits in cases where the company pays the rent to the landlord directly...

an emirati neighbor of mine got into a tizzy with the gas company guys when they asked him to fill in the registration for a new gas connection... and forced them to contact his company... which they did... company subsequently took care of everything...

and here, me like a moron filled all the forms myself, went to all the "customer" service centers and took numbers and waited for hours myself, and paid all the refundable deposits myself...

although in my experience, the complete refundability of these supposedly refundable deposits is suspect...


----------



## rsinner

imac said:


> although in my experience, the complete refundability of these supposedly refundable deposits is suspect...


As far as DEWA is concerned, I did get the complete amount back. BUT I needed to go back physically after XXX (can't remember) number of days of disconnection. Which means if you are leaving the country, just write it off.


----------



## Froglet

rsinner said:


> As far as DEWA is concerned, I did get the complete amount back. BUT I needed to go back physically after XXX (can't remember) number of days of disconnection. Which means if you are leaving the country, just write it off.


This is actually incorrect. You receive the final bill within two days after your requested move out date. With that final bill you go to one of their offices and they give you your deposit back minus the amount outstanding. So, no real reason to write off actually...


----------



## rsinner

Froglet said:


> This is actually incorrect. You receive the final bill within two days after your requested move out date. With that final bill you go to one of their offices and they give you your deposit back minus the amount outstanding. So, no real reason to write off actually...


which is what I said (except that I said I didn't remember how many days it was). I was moving to AD - I had to give the disconnection date as a day AFTER my stuff was moved so that the utilities did not get disconnected during the move. Then drive all the way from AD to Dubai to collect my refund.

So you have to plan to stay in a hotel in the last few days if you are leaving the country. 2 days may not equal to 48 hours. And you have to go to their offices.

Similarly with Etisalat (which charges a month in advance) you need to go back to their office in Deira AFTER submitting a request to collect your refund [this process may have changed as I last disconnected an Etisalat connection in 2010]. I believe they processed my request after a week or so. I didnt bother going back as the building has not much of available parking either.


----------



## TallyHo

Correct. DEWA turns off your connection pretty soon after you notify them and there's a lag of a few days before you can claim the refund and final bill settlement letter, which is often required by landlords to get your deposit back.

Had a good mate vacate an apartment in July and live without dewa for two days. No AC! Said it wasn't so bad because the full blast AC from the apartments on both sides kept his unit from overheating. Showered in the pool changing rooms. Charged his mobile in the corridor outside his apartment. 

I offered to put him up but he's very independent minded. And amazingly frugal for a banker. 





rsinner said:


> which is what I said (except that I said I didn't remember how many days it was). I was moving to AD - I had to give the disconnection date as a day AFTER my stuff was moved so that the utilities did not get disconnected during the move. Then drive all the way from AD to Dubai to collect my refund.
> 
> So you have to plan to stay in a hotel in the last few days if you are leaving the country. 2 days may not equal to 48 hours. And you have to go to their offices.
> 
> Similarly with Etisalat (which charges a month in advance) you need to go back to their office in Deira AFTER submitting a request to collect your refund [this process may have changed as I last disconnected an Etisalat connection in 2010]. I believe they processed my request after a week or so. I didnt bother going back as the building has not much of available parking either.


----------



## Batman_Frank

*Single Guy - 35k AED per month?*

Hi everyone,

I have been offered a job on outskirts of Abu Dhabi, salary all-in of 35k AED per month (including housing). Other standard benefits include 35 days annual leave, annual flight home, medical insurance, and school fees, though I have no kids.

Based on other threads, it seems like I could expect to save around 33% of the salary (12k AED per month) and live on about 22k AED per month, renting a one bed somewhere near Marina or JLT area. Reason I want to live in Dubai as I already have friends based in the city, and the job is before Yas Island so not too far to drive, I've been told.

Just wondered whether my thoughts were realistic?

Other information that might or might not be helpful:
- Single, no wife or kids
- IT auditor, 8 years experience
- 32 years old
- will buy car outright on arrival so just running costs (including 180km round trip every day from Marina/JLT assuming I settle there)

Thanks for any thoughts!


----------



## rsinner

TallyHo said:


> Correct. DEWA turns off your connection pretty soon after you notify them and there's a lag of a few days before you can claim the refund and final bill settlement letter, which is often required by landlords to get your deposit back.
> 
> Had a good mate vacate an apartment in July and live without dewa for two days. No AC! Said it wasn't so bad because the full blast AC from the apartments on both sides kept his unit from overheating. Showered in the pool changing rooms. Charged his mobile in the corridor outside his apartment.
> 
> I offered to put him up but he's very independent minded. And amazingly frugal for a banker.


Actually I did forget this part that I needed to give the final DEWA bill before I could get my security back. Which probably means living in a hotel the last few days, unless you have someone here who can take care of all of this.


----------



## Sunder

Batman_Frank said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have been offered a job on outskirts of Abu Dhabi, salary all-in of 35k AED per month (including housing). Other standard benefits include 35 days annual leave, annual flight home, medical insurance, and school fees, though I have no kids.
> 
> Based on other threads, it seems like I could expect to save around 33% of the salary (12k AED per month) and live on about 22k AED per month, renting a one bed somewhere near Marina or JLT area. Reason I want to live in Dubai as I already have friends based in the city, and the job is before Yas Island so not too far to drive, I've been told.
> 
> Just wondered whether my thoughts were realistic?
> 
> Other information that might or might not be helpful:
> - Single, no wife or kids
> - IT auditor, 8 years experience
> - 32 years old
> - will buy car outright on arrival so just running costs (including 180km round trip every day from Marina/JLT assuming I settle there)
> 
> Thanks for any thoughts!


Hi Batman_Frank,

You can go to dubizzle and check out the cost of 1bedroom in Marina/JLT. Housing is the maximum expense here. I guess you will have an Abu Dhabi Visa. Dunno about your nationality but I guess you will have a driving license valid in Dubai. Utilities/Groceries wont cost you more than 2000 AED per month. Rest depends on you, your lifestyle, shopping, drinking, night outs, all these are costly. Once or twice in a month is OK but if you wanna have fun every weekend, then it would burn a hole in your pocket.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## Zaugna

Hi all,


This is a post that is coming in a little bit late actually because I'm already here in Dubai and probably arranged a flat for myself - But I feel like there might be things that I may have over or under-calculated so I would like to hear your input


I now live alone, but my wife will come also towards the end of summer so please keep both of the options in your mind (she will eventually start working, but no job is guaranteed right now) 


Salary: 22,000 AED - Base Salary & Housing Allowance included 


*Housing*: 9,200 dhs (1br apartment in Jbr, tenancy contract will be signed this week)
*Internet*: 400 dhs (from Du, price is 350 but I'm adding 50 dhs just in case)
*Mobile Phone*: 300 dhs (from Du, price is 300 but I'm adding 50 dhs just in case)
*DEWA*: 1000 dhs (tax + electricity + water) - I especially need your advice on this one
*Chiller*: 500 dhs (Jbr is not chiller free I'm afraid) - I especially need your advice on this one
*Transportation (Car + Gas):* 2000 dhs (Intend to drive a Mustang but this is not confirmed yet of course) 
*Grocery & Cigarettes:* 2000 dhs (I also need your advice on this one please)
*Entertainment:* 2000 dhs (Would go out once or twice a week)
*Breakfast & Lunch (*My company does not provide vouchers, so I need to pay these from my pocket) : 2000 dhs
*Gym *(optional): 500 dhs per month
*Miscellaneous Expenses:* 1500 dhs ???

Total: 21,400 dhs


This figure is quite close to my salary so that's why I am a little bit concerned actually. 


I would like to hear your input both in the case of 1 person living (just myself) and in the case of 2 people living (myself + I would cover for my spouse) 


Thanks a lot in advance! 
Yigit


----------



## Sunder

Zaugna said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> This is a post that is coming in a little bit late actually because I'm already here in Dubai and probably arranged a flat for myself - But I feel like there might be things that I may have over or under-calculated so I would like to hear your input
> 
> 
> I now live alone, but my wife will come also towards the end of summer so please keep both of the options in your mind (she will eventually start working, but no job is guaranteed right now)
> 
> 
> Salary: 22,000 AED - Base Salary & Housing Allowance included
> 
> 
> *Housing*: 9,200 dhs (1br apartment in Jbr, tenancy contract will be signed this week)
> *Internet*: 400 dhs (from Du, price is 350 but I'm adding 50 dhs just in case)
> *Mobile Phone*: 300 dhs (from Du, price is 300 but I'm adding 50 dhs just in case)
> *DEWA*: 1000 dhs (tax + electricity + water) - I especially need your advice on this one
> *Chiller*: 500 dhs (Jbr is not chiller free I'm afraid) - I especially need your advice on this one
> *Transportation (Car + Gas):* 2000 dhs (Intend to drive a Mustang but this is not confirmed yet of course)
> *Grocery & Cigarettes:* 2000 dhs (I also need your advice on this one please)
> *Entertainment:* 2000 dhs (Would go out once or twice a week)
> *Breakfast & Lunch (*My company does not provide vouchers, so I need to pay these from my pocket) : 2000 dhs
> *Gym *(optional): 500 dhs per month
> *Miscellaneous Expenses:* 1500 dhs ???
> 
> Total: 21,400 dhs
> 
> 
> This figure is quite close to my salary so that's why I am a little bit concerned actually.
> 
> 
> I would like to hear your input both in the case of 1 person living (just myself) and in the case of 2 people living (myself + I would cover for my spouse)
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance!
> Yigit


Hi Zaugna,
Close to 40% of your salary is going in the apartment. You can also look for something in Marina/JLT, if you are lucky, you can get a 1bedroom in 85-100K/year. Have you added 5% commission and 5% deposit of your yearly rent which you have to pay. Dewa will be 600-700 Dhs, No idea about the chiller system. You tend to buy a mustang or a rented one, the cost will be more or less the same only. Groceries and Cigarettes are ok( Get Cigarettes from Duty free whenever possible). You need to cut down on entertainment( once in 2 weeks) and breakfast & Lunch(prepare at home and take a lunch box). With the price you are paying for your flat, your building should have a gym and a swimming pool as well as a parking for you.

You are in Dubai and if you want to save, then you need to plan the work and work the plan. Things will look good once your wife has a job, that also takes time.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## FourAgreements

*What about savings??*

You want to live in JBR... AND you want to drive a Mustang. Since you asked, here's my two cents' worth. Choose ONE of those things and compromise on the other.

Your budget of 1900 for DU, DEWA, and chiller seems reasonable. As a comparison, we average 1500 AED / month for those same 3 utilities for a 1-bdrm apt. 

500/mo for DU (internet, land line and basic cable)
600/mo for DEWA
375/mo for Emicool (chiller)

You're probably aware, but the security deposit for DEWA is 2000 AED. Also, just for fun, here's a list of ALL the charges we had to pay DEWA up front in order to open an account:


security deposit (refundable) 2000 AED
reconnection charge 100 AED
name change charge 10 AED
card charges 35.41 AED
previous bill payment (refundable) 302.82 AED
card charges 5.08 AED

Total: 2453.31 AED



My other comments are in red below.




Zaugna said:


> Salary: 22,000 AED - Base Salary & Housing Allowance included
> 
> 
> *Housing*: 9,200 dhs (1br apartment in Jbr, tenancy contract will be signed this week)
> *Internet*: 400 dhs (from Du, price is 350 but I'm adding 50 dhs just in case)
> *Mobile Phone*: 300 dhs (from Du, price is 300 but I'm adding 50 dhs just in case)
> *DEWA*: 1000 dhs (tax + electricity + water) - I especially need your advice on this one
> *Chiller*: 500 dhs (Jbr is not chiller free I'm afraid) - I especially need your advice on this one
> *Transportation (Car + Gas):* 2000 dhs (Intend to drive a Mustang but this is not confirmed yet of course)
> *Grocery & Cigarettes:* 2000 dhs (I also need your advice on this one please) * Quit smoking!*
> *Entertainment:* 2000 dhs (Would go out once or twice a week)
> *Breakfast & Lunch (*My company does not provide vouchers, so I need to pay these from my pocket) : 2000 dhs
> *Gym *(optional): 500 dhs per month As Sunder mentioned, hopefully your building has a gym for the amount you will be paying.
> *Miscellaneous Expenses:* 1500 dhs ???
> *SAVINGS _____???*
> 
> Total: 21,400 dhs
> 
> 
> This figure is quite close to my salary so that's why I am a little bit concerned actually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance!
> Yigit


----------



## imac

FourAgreements said:


> You want to live in JBR... AND you want to drive a Mustang. Since you asked, here's my two cents' worth. Choose ONE of those things and compromise on the other.....


actually the base mustang isn't that much more than a mid range japanese sedan... you can get the base model without many options for about 120k... the gt5 will put you back 200k... 

its not what it looks like on the outside, its whats under the hood that will drive the price... 

the base model engine is a hamster running inside a wheel...


----------



## FourAgreements

I hear ya. I wondered about that after I posted, but I'm still not sure I would advise anyone earning 22,000 aed/month (who intends on living in jbr) to buy a 120,000 aed vehicle. 

But perhaps I'm a little on the frugal side. 




imac said:


> actually the base mustang isn't that much more than a mid range japanese sedan... you can get the base model without many options for about 120k... the gt5 will put you back 200k...
> 
> its not what it looks like on the outside, its whats under the hood that will drive the price...
> 
> the base model engine is a hamster running inside a wheel...


----------



## Zaugna

I hear all of you by the way regarding the expenses!  

Just maybe one or two additions from my side for further clarification:

- I heard about the DEWA deposit, Agency Fee, Security Deposit but they will come out of a different pocket, from the money that I'm bringing over from my home country. Of course, I still need to earn those savings back! 

- In terms of car, I was actually thinking about going for a used car. I don't know whether I would be facing problems with it, so I guess it is a risk I'm taking for now. And the amount I intend to spend on the car (only the car purchase amount) will be limited to AED 50K 


It appears like I won't be doing the Saving for the first few months but the actual problem for me right now is to stay within the budget, otherwise I will waste away the limited savings that I already had from before!


----------



## TallyHo

Avoid JBR. 

It's a nightmare to get to, a nightmare to get out of due to the tram. Overrun by tourists and Friday night car parade by the locals keeps you awake till late at night.

And why pay district cooling when most buildings in the marina are chiller free? The Marina Diamonds are fine and will save you 20K a year (and lower housing tax too).

Everyone I know who lived in JBR moved out within a year or two.





Zaugna said:


> I hear all of you by the way regarding the expenses!
> 
> Just maybe one or two additions from my side for further clarification:
> 
> - I heard about the DEWA deposit, Agency Fee, Security Deposit but they will come out of a different pocket, from the money that I'm bringing over from my home country. Of course, I still need to earn those savings back!
> 
> - In terms of car, I was actually thinking about going for a used car. I don't know whether I would be facing problems with it, so I guess it is a risk I'm taking for now. And the amount I intend to spend on the car (only the car purchase amount) will be limited to AED 50K
> 
> 
> It appears like I won't be doing the Saving for the first few months but the actual problem for me right now is to stay within the budget, otherwise I will waste away the limited savings that I already had from before!


----------



## Batman_Frank

Sunder said:


> Hi Batman_Frank,
> 
> You can go to dubizzle and check out the cost of 1bedroom in Marina/JLT. Housing is the maximum expense here. I guess you will have an Abu Dhabi Visa. Dunno about your nationality but I guess you will have a driving license valid in Dubai. Utilities/Groceries wont cost you more than 2000 AED per month. Rest depends on you, your lifestyle, shopping, drinking, night outs, all these are costly. Once or twice in a month is OK but if you wanna have fun every weekend, then it would burn a hole in your pocket.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sunder.


Thanks Sunder. I guess to start with I'll be going out a bit more than usual, to try meet people and make friends, but mostly I hope for beer/dinner/cinema, not really expensive clubs and all that jazz. I'm from UK, and will have UK driving license.

So sounds like if I try/expect to spend: 

10k per month on housing (JLT), 
2k on DEWA/internet/air con etc.., 
4k on groceries (1k per week - for all meals - plus the occasional takeaway as a single guy!), 
2k on car running costs, 
500 on gym membership,
500 for a cleaner,
3k on going out / entertainment

I should be able to live on roughly 22k, and bank the rest (13k) for a rainy day. Seems reasonable to me, but how likely is my breakdown above, in your more experienced opinion(s)?

Cheers!


----------



## Rhaegar

Hello, I'm planning on moving to work in Dubai in a few years, and I'm wondering what salary do you think I could hope for? Here's what my background, and what it will hopefully be like in a few years:

- Lebanese descent born in Canada
- Speaks english, french and arabic fluently
- bachelor of business administration degree
- couple of years experience working an entry level sales and customer service position in a bank. I may choose to progress to better positions within the company when I graduate, before maybe going to dubai

So what could I be looking at in the business field? Thanks!


----------



## Sunder

Batman_Frank said:


> Thanks Sunder. I guess to start with I'll be going out a bit more than usual, to try meet people and make friends, but mostly I hope for beer/dinner/cinema, not really expensive clubs and all that jazz. I'm from UK, and will have UK driving license.
> 
> So sounds like if I try/expect to spend:
> 
> 10k per month on housing (JLT),
> 2k on DEWA/internet/air con etc..,
> 4k on groceries (1k per week - for all meals - plus the occasional takeaway as a single guy!),
> 2k on car running costs,
> 500 on gym membership,
> 500 for a cleaner,
> 3k on going out / entertainment
> 
> I should be able to live on roughly 22k, and bank the rest (13k) for a rainy day. Seems reasonable to me, but how likely is my breakdown above, in your more experienced opinion(s)?
> 
> Cheers!


Hi Batman_Frank,
In my view:
HOusing -8000-9000 per month, it should include 1 parking, with gym and pool so your gym cost will be saved.( if you are lucky you can get a fully furnished apartment)
DEWA - 700-1000 per month max
Groceries : max 3000 Dhs
Car running cost - 600 Dhs ( in 90 dhs you can fill tank of Honda accord)
Gym - As said earlier not required.
Cleaner - 400-500 dhs
Going out/weekend - 4000 dhs ( 500/sat,sun)

Seems good.


----------



## Froglet

Sunder said:


> Hi Batman_Frank,
> In my view:
> HOusing -8000-9000 per month, it should include 1 parking, with gym and pool so your gym cost will be saved.( if you are lucky you can get a fully furnished apartment)
> DEWA - 700-1000 per month max
> Groceries : max 3000 Dhs
> Car running cost - 600 Dhs ( in 90 dhs you can fill tank of Honda accord)
> Gym - As said earlier not required.
> Cleaner - 400-500 dhs
> Going out/weekend - 4000 dhs ( 500/sat,sun)
> 
> Seems good.


You forgot a couple of things

- mobile phone 
- internet package


----------



## Sunder

Froglet said:


> You forgot a couple of things
> 
> - mobile phone
> - internet package


Dank you Wel Froglet,

Mobile -500Dhs...add parking 200 dhs/month
Internet TV - 500 DHs approx, I have no idea what Etisalat/Du charges for European package.


----------



## jimmpy83

Hi Folks,

I am planning to move to Dubai and joining an IT MNC in Internet City as Architect. In my family, i have 2 daughters(4,6). Both will be joining a Indian curriculum school. Wife (wont be working). I don't fancy a lavish lifestyle but a decent one. I don't drink or smoke. I don't party either but music and local rockband scene fascinates me. 

Offered following salary stack

Base Salary: 24k AED per Month
Car Allowance: 3k AED Per month
Housing: 11.7k AED per month
Schooling: 2.1k per month per child, so i will be getting 4.2k per month for my daughters schooling.
Home country yearly air tickets.

One time 18k(Joining Bonus) and 39k (relocation allowance).

Is that suffice to own a mid range 4x4 SUV, 2-3 bedroom housing in dubai downtown, JLT or al barsha?

Regards
Jimmpy


----------



## Sunder

jimmpy83 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I am planning to move to Dubai and joining an IT MNC in Internet City as Architect. In my family, i have 2 daughters(4,6). Both will be joining a Indian curriculum school. Wife (wont be working). I don't fancy a lavish lifestyle but a decent one. I don't drink or smoke. I don't party either but music and local rockband scene fascinates me.
> 
> Offered following salary stack
> 
> Base Salary: 24k AED per Month
> Car Allowance: 3k AED Per month
> Housing: 11.7k AED per month
> Schooling: 2.1k per month per child, so i will be getting 4.2k per month for my daughters schooling.
> Home country yearly air tickets.
> 
> One time 18k(Joining Bonus) and 39k (relocation allowance).
> 
> Is that suffice to own a mid range 4x4 SUV, 2-3 bedroom housing in dubai downtown, JLT or al barsha?
> 
> Regards
> Jimmpy


Hi jimmpy83,

You housing allowance can take care of your yearly rent. Please go through dubizzle to find out approx cost of 2/3 debroom in Downtown(expensive), JLT or Al Barsha (cheap) is. Your kids fees will be more than what you are being paid for, approx 40K per child per year, so be ready to shell our some money from your base salary.

The package seems to be good with your lifestyle of living. Please go through the previous pages to find out the living costs per month. You will get a rough idea of how much you will be saving and how much to spend after saving.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## jimmpy83

Thanks sunder

I checked with school and they confirmed that school fee and transportation would be two major components. There will be one time expenditures towards form, admission fee etc. but as per fee and other charges shared with me by school are still under my 2k limit. Also kg1 has less fee than grade 1. I am not sure how Do you reach to 40k and per year per child number. Are you referring to any other expenditure which I missed to ask or skipped due to being noob.

Regards
Jimmpy.





Sunder said:


> Hi jimmpy83,
> 
> You housing allowance can take care of your yearly rent. Please go through dubizzle to find out approx cost of 2/3 debroom in Downtown(expensive), JLT or Al Barsha (cheap) is. Your kids fees will be more than what you are being paid for, approx 40K per child per year, so be ready to shell our some money from your base salary.
> 
> The package seems to be good with your lifestyle of living. Please go through the previous pages to find out the living costs per month. You will get a rough idea of how much you will be saving and how much to spend after saving.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sunder.


----------



## rsinner

jimmpy83 said:


> Thanks sunder
> 
> I checked with school and they confirmed that school fee and transportation would be two major components. There will be one time expenditures towards form, admission fee etc. but as per fee and other charges shared with me by school are still under my 2k limit. Also kg1 has less fee than grade 1. I am not sure how Do you reach to 40k and per year per child number. Are you referring to any other expenditure which I missed to ask or skipped due to being noob.
> 
> Regards
> Jimmpy.


in an Indian school the fees should be under the 40K p.a. number.


----------



## Vinbond007

*Indian Expat from Oman thinking of moving to Dubai*

Dear Experts
RSinner & Sunder

I am an Indian expat now in Oman (since 4 years) prospecting with a future employer (US software company based in Dubai Internet City) in Dubai.
Current Salary is as follows :
Basic : 11,000 AED
Other allowances : 7800 AED
Annual Extra perk: 11,000 AED
Annual Bonus : 36,000 AED
Cumulative per month Salary = 22716 AED 
On top of the above I get :


Free Children education limited to 30,000 AED per annum per child (max 2 child)


Free Medical Insurance for Self & Family (20 AED per visit as co-pay, free medicines) 


Return Airfares to Home town in India
The avenues to spend in Oman are less as compared to Dubai so it means a lot more savings (50% take home during lavish spending months) for sure.

Considering my prospective employer's office being in Dubai Internet City, I assume Dubai Silicon Oasis to be a good location considering school proximity & rentals. Please advise :confused2:

I own a car (SantaFe) here and would like to have one in Dubai.

What Salary per month should i ask (with or without house / with or without child education) considering the above scenario while while maintaining same savings levels. 
Being Customer facing role which involves travelling i assume car & its related expenses from obtaining driving license shall be taken care of. I am not sure, please advise. 
What should be my strategy ?

Thanks in advance for your reply & guidance.

Cheers,
VinMan


----------



## Vinbond007

rsinner said:


> in an Indian school the fees should be under the 40K p.a. number.


Online Records show the following :
1. Indian High School Dubai, Oud Mehta Campus fees range from 4000 AED (LKG) to 8000 AED (XII) per annum.
2. Gulf Indian High School near Dubai Airport fees range from 4000 AED (KGs) to 7200 AED (XII) per annum.
3. Springdale & IIS Silicon Oasis are much higher.

Which is a good choice among them considering possibility of getting 2 Bed Room apartment with amenities like Gym, Pool near to them ?
Which one is closest to Dubai Internet City ?


----------



## Sunder

Vinbond007 said:


> Online Records show the following :
> 1. Indian High School Dubai, Oud Mehta Campus fees range from 4000 AED (LKG) to 8000 AED (XII) per annum.
> 2. Gulf Indian High School near Dubai Airport fees range from 4000 AED (KGs) to 7200 AED (XII) per annum.
> 3. Springdale & IIS Silicon Oasis are much higher.
> 
> Which is a good choice among them considering possibility of getting 2 Bed Room apartment with amenities like Gym, Pool near to them ?
> Which one is closest to Dubai Internet City ?


Hi Vinbond007,
With the expat population on the higher side, its close to impossible to get admission in these schools. I dont have a kid, but my collegues pay 6500 per quarter only as the tuition fees, dont know about other costs.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## Sunder

Vinbond007 said:


> Dear Experts
> RSinner & Sunder
> 
> I am an Indian expat now in Oman (since 4 years) prospecting with a future employer (US software company based in Dubai Internet City) in Dubai.
> Current Salary is as follows :
> Basic : 11,000 AED
> Other allowances : 7800 AED
> Annual Extra perk: 11,000 AED
> Annual Bonus : 36,000 AED
> Cumulative per month Salary = 22716 AED
> On top of the above I get :
> 
> 
> Free Children education limited to 30,000 AED per annum per child (max 2 child)
> 
> 
> Free Medical Insurance for Self & Family (20 AED per visit as co-pay, free medicines)
> 
> 
> Return Airfares to Home town in India
> The avenues to spend in Oman are less as compared to Dubai so it means a lot more savings (50% take home during lavish spending months) for sure.
> 
> Considering my prospective employer's office being in Dubai Internet City, I assume Dubai Silicon Oasis to be a good location considering school proximity & rentals. Please advise :confused2:
> 
> I own a car (SantaFe) here and would like to have one in Dubai.
> 
> What Salary per month should i ask (with or without house / with or without child education) considering the above scenario while while maintaining same savings levels.
> Being Customer facing role which involves travelling i assume car & its related expenses from obtaining driving license shall be taken care of. I am not sure, please advise.
> What should be my strategy ?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your reply & guidance.
> 
> Cheers,
> VinMan



Hi Vinbond007,

Rule number 1, consider your bonus as zero, as it is purely based on targets and in my view one should not consider that.

So now lets calculate in 18800 Dhs/month. You can have a look on the previous post on the cost of living in Dubai. For housing you can check dubizzle.com. What do you mean by 20AED per visit as co pay, can you please let me know.

In my view, you will be able to save 3-4k Dhs per month, if my calculations are correct. , but if course it depends on your lifestyle. 

Oman is very cheap compared to Dubai, so consider all the factors before making a final decision.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## Vinbond007

Thanks Sunder for the reponse. 
OK then i will take out bonus from the comparision. Since i come from a production facility and bonus is linked to production (which will happen almost at same rate or even higher) so more or less a good amount is guaranteed every year. This is the motivation for which an employee slogs throughout the year. 

Hopefully UAE employer has end of service benefit say...21 days of pay for every year of service put in? What do you say ? 

Copay means....everytime i see a doctor for consultation i need to pay 20 AED per visit and medicines if applicale come for free. Follow up visit within a week for same ailment is not charged. 

Would the employer in UAE provide bonus as well ? Its a software company as stated earlier. 
Is it common to ask for housing and children education from employer OR they prefer to give salary ONLY to Asians ? 

Thanks in advance Sunder. You are doing a good job. Cheers.


----------



## FForwarder1985

Hi all,

I've been offered the following in order to relocate from Spain to Dubai:

7300AED/month - salary
3975AED/month - housing allowance
Phone and car provided by the company

I'll be in charge of a FZC (I will be the only staff in Dubai).
30 years, 5 years of experience in shipping - I will relocate alone, thinking about moving to a studio (in fact after noticing this offer that would be the only possibility)

Will I be able to make a living with this amount?

thanks,


----------



## Vinbond007

You are Right about admission not being available. 6500 x 4 = 26 000 AED. That's pretty big amount. 
Online i found vacancy in Silicon Oasis Indian School and Springdale only. 










Sunder said:


> Vinbond007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Online Records show the following :
> 1. Indian High School Dubai, Oud Mehta Campus fees range from 4000 AED (LKG) to 8000 AED (XII) per annum.
> 2. Gulf Indian High School near Dubai Airport fees range from 4000 AED (KGs) to 7200 AED (XII) per annum.
> 3. Springdale & IIS Silicon Oasis are much higher.
> 
> Which is a good choice among them considering possibility of getting 2 Bed Room apartment with amenities like Gym, Pool near to them ?
> Which one is closest to Dubai Internet City ?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Vinbond007,
> With the expat population on the higher side, its close to impossible to get admission in these schools. I dont have a kid, but my collegues pay 6500 per quarter only as the tuition fees, dont know about other costs.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sunder.
Click to expand...


----------



## FForwarder1985

FForwarder1985 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been offered the following in order to relocate from Spain to Dubai:
> 
> 7300AED/month - salary
> 3975AED/month - housing allowance
> Phone and car provided by the company
> 
> I'll be in charge of a FZC (I will be the only staff in Dubai).
> 30 years, 5 years of experience in shipping - I will relocate alone, thinking about moving to a studio (in fact after noticing this offer that would be the only possibility)
> 
> Will I be able to make a living with this amount?
> 
> thanks,


Dear all,

I'm quite lost and I would like to receive some feedback from experts about the offer above.

thanks


----------



## spencermark

Probook6450b said:


> Dear All,
> Im currently working in aviation business and I received a consultant contract offer from Emirates IT through RP International to work for DNATA as Grade 8 Business Systems Controller.
> It is a consultant contract and as you know you are paid when you work, no paid holidays, no health insurance. The salary that contains housing (they don't pay externally) is 29000 AED. It is a 2 years contract and the contract can be terminated in 4 weeks notice during these 2 years!!! It seems to be a modern art of slavery as overtime is not paid either. They only provide 2 roundtrip tickets.
> I work for a major europen airline with 10 years of IT and product management experience so I think that the offer is ridiculously low. I will not accept it under these conditions as without an employment contract to take such a risk would be quite challenging.
> BTW I'm single but I have expenses such as gym, personal trainer, clubbing and can only live at the marina or JBR. Personally I think the offer is a joke!!!!
> What do you think?
> 
> Thanks


Have you picked it up? I am having same dilemma now.


----------



## TallyHo

You can live on it. 

But it's a very simple life. 

I wouldn't do it because you will spend every penny and have nothing to show for it.



FForwarder1985 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I'm quite lost and I would like to receive some feedback from experts about the offer above.
> 
> thanks


----------



## Abu_Anas

FForwarder1985 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been offered the following in order to relocate from Spain to Dubai:
> 
> 7300AED/month - salary
> 3975AED/month - housing allowance
> Phone and car provided by the company
> 
> I'll be in charge of a FZC (I will be the only staff in Dubai).
> 30 years, 5 years of experience in shipping - I will relocate alone, thinking about moving to a studio (in fact after noticing this offer that would be the only possibility)
> 
> Will I be able to make a living with this amount?
> 
> thanks,


Hello,

Which role will you hold? If you'll be a janitor it would be a good salary for the position....

Moreover if you hold a Bachelor's Degree or Master's Degree and having a mid-management position in shipping then go away 

The proposed salary is a joke.... You'll live better in Europe.... 

Good luck!


----------



## A.Abbass

FForwarder1985 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been offered the following in order to relocate from Spain to Dubai:
> 
> 7300AED/month - salary
> 3975AED/month - housing allowance
> Phone and car provided by the company
> 
> I'll be in charge of a FZC (I will be the only staff in Dubai).
> 30 years, 5 years of experience in shipping - I will relocate alone, thinking about moving to a studio (in fact after noticing this offer that would be the only possibility)
> 
> Will I be able to make a living with this amount?
> 
> thanks,


Don't even think about coming unless this offer is doubled or even tripled.


----------



## Vinbond007

Dear Mr. A.Abbass
Can you please comment on my question posted in page 222 ? I would like to seek your honest opinion as well considering that I have specialised experience in the field of maintenance and reliability for last 12 years. 
Please advise.
Cheers,
VinMan


----------



## shaolin

Dear all,

I am new here and i need your urgent help since i have to respond the offer till this wednesday. I have got an offer from an automotive company in Dubai, the role is Customer Experience Manager, will be responsible from 9 distributors with 8 different countries. 
I offered net 25.000 AED monthly (basic+allowance) + company car + family insurance. I am married, no kids and i will bring my wife to Dubai, but she wouldn't be able to work. So, if you consider a moderate life style and make some saving, what do you think about this salary? I think i would need to live in a 2 bedroom house and near city center since my wife will not work,
Your comments really needed urgently,
Thanks in advance,


----------



## The Rascal

shaolin said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I am new here and i need your urgent help since i have to respond the offer till this wednesday. I have got an offer from an automotive company in Dubai, the role is Customer Experience Manager, will be responsible from 9 distributors with 8 different countries.
> I offered net 25.000 AED monthly (basic+allowance) + company car + family insurance. I am married, no kids and i will bring my wife to Dubai, but she wouldn't be able to work. So, if you consider a moderate life style and make some saving, what do you think about this salary? I think i would need to live in a 2 bedroom house and near city center since my wife will not work,
> Your comments really needed urgently,
> Thanks in advance,


near city centre? have you been to Dubai? A city centre as such doesn't exist - unless you include the City center Malls.

25k? can you live? Have you read other posts? The answers are all there.


----------



## shaolin

Yes i ve been to Dubai, city center i mean close to malls, marina etc.. not so far away from main areas i mean..

i ve read some other posts, but not 222 pages cuz i don't have much time..25 K net salary/month is really that bad?? can you explain what will be the main expenditures to finish 25 K salary / month?


----------



## The Rascal

There is a thing called "Search" on this page/site.....


----------



## ngo

The Rascal said:


> There is a thing called "Search" on this page/site.....


the rascal seem mean...try to be nicer if you can :heh:


----------



## The Rascal

ngo said:


> the rascal seem mean...try to be nicer if you can :heh:


Not mean at all, why should the regulars of this "bored" give the same answer again and again to the same question? 

To be honest it saddens me that people who post a question can't do their own research on their questions, they just want someone else to do it for them. 

I guess they'll get on well in Dubai, where that is the norm.

As I said, it saddens me.


----------



## FForwarder1985

Abu_Anas said:


> Hello,
> 
> Which role will you hold? If you'll be a janitor it would be a good salary for the position....
> 
> Moreover if you hold a Bachelor's Degree or Master's Degree and having a mid-management position in shipping then go away
> 
> The proposed salary is a joke.... You'll live better in Europe....
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks to all who answered at my request, you were very helpful. Your answers allowed me to have a proper view of what that previous salary meant.

I had a meeting today and I've finally been offered the following:
AED14000/month lumpsum salary
+AED3975/month housing allowance
no car allowance.

which I consider it's quite fair at this early stage.
I will live alone and the housing allowance allows me to rent a studio in IMPZ which is the area I was already considering to move.

I think it will do for me.


----------



## The Rascal

FForwarder1985 said:


> Thanks to all who answered at my request, you were very helpful. Your answers allowed me to have a proper view of what that previous salary meant.
> 
> I had a meeting today and I've finally been offered the following:
> AED14000/month lumpsum salary
> +AED3975/month housing allowance
> no car allowance.
> 
> which I consider it's quite fair at this early stage.
> I will live alone and the housing allowance allows me to rent a studio in IMPZ which is the area I was already considering to move.
> 
> I think it will do for me.


Fantastic. Take it. Welcome to the UAE.


----------



## exdutch2015

Hi Everyone,

I currently work for an international organisation in Sr BA position, yearly salary around 320K AED. I am married we have two kids (2,4). The plan is to move with the whole family to Dubai once we agree with the terms.

I got an offer for a senior BA position in Dubai. The salary is 40K AED on a month basis and is all inclusive. With all inclusive, I mean literally ALL inclusive, I have to pay self for:

- Housing
- Kids School
- Transportation
- Relocation
- Healthcare
- Return Trips 
- Leave
- Sickness

As far as I could see in the earlier posts, the cost of housing and school is quite high. 

I have the following questions, hope you guys can help me with
- Is this type of contracts common in Dubai (all inclusive)
- Is 40K all inclusive a good deal for a senior BA position 
- the initial contract period is 12 months, do you guys have tips/advice to pay extra attention on.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## drgarima

Hi, m a Dentist and would be moving yo Dubai with my husband. I have a salary of 25000 AED and my husband has salary of 15000 AEd per month. Is it sufficient for both of us.?? We are without kids.

Also, what is the general salary of a dentist in dubai.??


----------



## Froglet

For some people 40K is enough for others it is not. It depends *entirely* on your lifestyle...




drgarima said:


> Hi, m a Dentist and would be moving yo Dubai with my husband. I have a salary of 25000 AED and my husband has salary of 15000 AEd per month. Is it sufficient for both of us.?? We are without kids.
> 
> Also, what is the general salary of a dentist in dubai.??


----------



## drgarima

Hi, my and my husbands lifestyle is pretty simple. How much generally a dentist earns in dubai for 8 hours a day, 6 days a week?


----------



## The Rascal

asadali054 said:


> Well it highly depends on how is your life style, you can stay in sharjah as the accommodation is pretty less there. I have seen the families living there with a salary of around 12k AED. You need access the opportunity cost here, What is your current earnings and what life style you have currently.


What is it with you and Sharjah, every post suggests the person should live there when it's obvious that it won't suit all tastes - just like Marina or JBR won't either?

You got shares in a condo complex there or something?


----------



## Froglet

drgarima said:


> Hi, my and my husbands lifestyle is pretty simple. How much generally a dentist earns in dubai for 8 hours a day, 6 days a week?


No idea. I tried using Google. It can be quite useful.

General Dentist Salary (United Arab Emirates)


----------



## ngo

anyone know tha basic salary for customer service in dubai?


----------



## TallyHo

All inclusive is becoming more and more normal. Probably the most common package arrangement these days.

40K all in with two very young kids is ok. Not brilliant. You'll live comfortably enough but school fees will be a killer once both children are in school. 

To make it short, a family can spend 40K a month, live in a pleasant villa, two kids at decent schools, nice holidays, two cars, decent socialisation, and have no savings at the end of the day.

A family with the above but making 50K will have the same lifestyle, but save 10K a month. That's much better.

However, you have options. If you get a decent apartment, it cuts down the expenses of renting and maintaining a villa. Get one cheap used car to get to/from the office (used Jettas are excellet value at the moment) and a family 4x4 such as a Pajero, which is handy for weekend camping trips. Be realistic with what you buy, shop mostly at Carrefour and avoid Spinneys, spend quality time at free beaches, don't go to fancy brunches every weekend, don't book fancy holidays in the Maldives but go to still nice and comfortable resorts in Thailand or Sri Lanka, you can keep your expenditures to 30K a month and save the rest. 

Once both kids are in school, it does get harder and harder to save. Either get a better/more senior job or the wife starts working.



exdutch2015 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I currently work for an international organisation in Sr BA position, yearly salary around 320K AED. I am married we have two kids (2,4). The plan is to move with the whole family to Dubai once we agree with the terms.
> 
> I got an offer for a senior BA position in Dubai. The salary is 40K AED on a month basis and is all inclusive. With all inclusive, I mean literally ALL inclusive, I have to pay self for:
> 
> - Housing
> - Kids School
> - Transportation
> - Relocation
> - Healthcare
> - Return Trips
> - Leave
> - Sickness
> 
> As far as I could see in the earlier posts, the cost of housing and school is quite high.
> 
> I have the following questions, hope you guys can help me with
> - Is this type of contracts common in Dubai (all inclusive)
> - Is 40K all inclusive a good deal for a senior BA position
> - the initial contract period is 12 months, do you guys have tips/advice to pay extra attention on.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## Newyorkerz

*Sales manager job in Dubai*

I am a U.S. citizen with 10 years experience in the Aerospace industry. 
I was offered a job with with the below pay split yearly 

Basic: 405k AED
Accommodation: 120k AED
Transportation: 40k AED
Child education:50k AED

Relocation and house relocation are paid for and 60 days paid hotel at arrival

I am married with a 14 month old child. 

Wife also got a transfer from her job as a designer for 17k per month plus 3% commission on sales at a furniture and kitchen showroom.

I will need a nursery and a nanny. 

Is that a good offer and is it doable?


----------



## exdutch2015

HiTallHo,

Thank for your message, this helps a lot. The main purpose of coming to Dubai would be saving some money at the end. The job offered to me is supposed to be a senior position in IT, I don't know whether 40K is a suitable salary for a senior Business Analyst position in Dubai. Salary comparison sites doesn't give a good overview since most of it looks primarily on the basic salary. 

I do not plan to stay in Dubai more than 2 years, mainly because I prefer that the kids grow up in the Netherlands. This is an opportunity for me to take before the kids grow up and it becomes harder to have an international working experience with chance to have a saving at the end. But again, it doesn't make much sense if I spent all the money for the living in Dubai. 

So the main question I still have is: is 40K all in salary a good deal for senior BA position in IT? 

Thanks again for your time, really appreciated!


----------



## FourAgreements

Hi exdutch2015,

My husband is a senior BA. I'd like to send you a PM, but you need to get your post count up to at least 5 useful posts.





exdutch2015 said:


> HiTallHo,
> 
> Thank for your message, this helps a lot. The main purpose of coming to Dubai would be saving some money at the end. The job offered to me is supposed to be a senior position in IT, I don't know whether 40K is a suitable salary for a senior Business Analyst position in Dubai. Salary comparison sites doesn't give a good overview since most of it looks primarily on the basic salary.
> 
> I do not plan to stay in Dubai more than 2 years, mainly because I prefer that the kids grow up in the Netherlands. This is an opportunity for me to take before the kids grow up and it becomes harder to have an international working experience with chance to have a saving at the end. But again, it doesn't make much sense if I spent all the money for the living in Dubai.
> 
> So the main question I still have is: is 40K all in salary a good deal for senior BA position in IT?
> 
> Thanks again for your time, really appreciated!


----------



## The Rascal

Newyorkerz said:


> I am a U.S. citizen with 10 years experience in the Aerospace industry.
> I was offered a job with with the below pay split yearly
> 
> Basic: 405k AED
> Accommodation: 120k AED
> Transportation: 40k AED
> Child education:50k AED
> 
> Relocation and house relocation are paid for and 60 days paid hotel at arrival
> 
> I am married with a 14 month old child.
> 
> Wife also got a transfer from her job as a designer for 17k per month plus 3% commission on sales at a furniture and kitchen showroom.
> 
> I will need a nursery and a nanny.
> 
> Is that a good offer and is it doable?


Do you get paid $200k in the USA? If so then no, it's not a good deal, if no (you're around the $150k mark) then yes it is.


----------



## The Rascal

FourAgreements said:


> Hi exdutch2015,
> 
> My husband is a senior BA. I'd like to send you a PM, but you need to get your post count up to at least 5 useful posts.


40k Bedou, problem here is that it's relative, even for a cloggy! 

Can you save 25% minimum on that? I could easily, but again, it's horses for courses. I'm not at Al Qasr every weekend brunching and eating out - you might find me at Ravis though in Satwa.


----------



## TallyHo

I can't tell you if it's a good salary for your position as I don't know the industry.

But I will say you can live a nice life and save money from 40k/month as long as you only have one kid in school, which is feasible as you only plan to be in Dubai for two years. Your oldest will probably need to start school and there are inexpensive western schools that will start around the 40k mark. They're not fancy schools but will be fine for your child's 1-2 years before you move back to the Netherlands.

My other suggestions still stand. Get a 2-bedroom apartment for 100-120K, run two midrange cars, live a simple life that takes advantage of the free beaches and cheap camping trips, cheap Arabic/Lebanese/Indian takeaways, with the occasional splurge at nicer restaurants. 

You should be able to save at least 10K a month with some discipline. 



exdutch2015 said:


> HiTallHo,
> 
> Thank for your message, this helps a lot. The main purpose of coming to Dubai would be saving some money at the end. The job offered to me is supposed to be a senior position in IT, I don't know whether 40K is a suitable salary for a senior Business Analyst position in Dubai. Salary comparison sites doesn't give a good overview since most of it looks primarily on the basic salary.
> 
> I do not plan to stay in Dubai more than 2 years, mainly because I prefer that the kids grow up in the Netherlands. This is an opportunity for me to take before the kids grow up and it becomes harder to have an international working experience with chance to have a saving at the end. But again, it doesn't make much sense if I spent all the money for the living in Dubai.
> 
> So the main question I still have is: is 40K all in salary a good deal for senior BA position in IT?
> 
> Thanks again for your time, really appreciated!


----------



## TallyHo

Your package works out to 47K a month, and with your wife's salary you're coming out to 64K a month. I am not including the child's school fee as that will only be paid once he/she is in school, it will not be given to you to use as you wish. 

Yes, you can live quite nicely in Dubai for that. Whether it's a good offer depends on what you currently make. And it also depends on the lifestyle you want to have. Dubai is not cheap, but the potential does exist to save quite a bit from your income as long as you're pragmatic. You can also easily spend every penny on fancy cars, a fancier apartment/villa, brunches every weekend and holidays in the Maldives. 



Newyorkerz said:


> I am a U.S. citizen with 10 years experience in the Aerospace industry.
> I was offered a job with with the below pay split yearly
> 
> Basic: 405k AED
> Accommodation: 120k AED
> Transportation: 40k AED
> Child education:50k AED
> 
> Relocation and house relocation are paid for and 60 days paid hotel at arrival
> 
> I am married with a 14 month old child.
> 
> Wife also got a transfer from her job as a designer for 17k per month plus 3% commission on sales at a furniture and kitchen showroom.
> 
> I will need a nursery and a nanny.
> 
> Is that a good offer and is it doable?


----------



## FourAgreements

Hey Rascal,

I don't know if your comment was directed to me? You quoted me, but I'm not Bedou[girl]!

What's a cloggy? 

Four Agreements




The Rascal said:


> 40k Bedou, problem here is that it's relative, even for a cloggy!
> 
> Can you save 25% minimum on that? I could easily, but again, it's horses for courses. I'm not at Al Qasr every weekend brunching and eating out - you might find me at Ravis though in Satwa.


----------



## Stevesolar

Hi,
Rascals reference to a cloggy - probably refers to Dutch people that wear wooden clogs!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## exdutch2015

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Rascals reference to a cloggy - probably refers to Dutch people that wear wooden clogs!
> Cheers
> Steve


LOL, didn't get the clue the first time I read it. yes, we still walk in wooden shoes


----------



## BedouGirl

FourAgreements said:


> Hey Rascal, I don't know if your comment was directed to me? You quoted me, but I'm not Bedou[girl]! What's a cloggy?  Four Agreements


I'm obviously on his mind constantly hahahahaha


----------



## The Rascal

Look ladies, it was early right, and yes I did mean 4A.

Grrr, picking me up, how very DARE you? LOL

Steve's right btw, years ago i used to work at Philips and we knew them all by the affectionate name "The Cloggies". They were all tall too.


----------



## ahk84

Hi everyone

First post and new to the forum. I have accepted an offer at a large consulting firm in AD (appreciate this is the Dubai thread - but will get to that).

The offer is 40,500 all in. It is just me and my wife (who is expecting - due end of Nov!). My firm will also pick up 75% of school fees for up to 3 kids, and package includes flights home for me and whole family as well as medical.

We live an average middle class lifestyle in the UK, and would be looking to live in Dubai as thought it would be better for us as a couple. Would ideally like a 3 bed but don't want to spend more than 25% on accom (any suggestions for areas? I know there is another thread which I will also post on). We would get one mid-range SUV (Maybe a prado/fortuner) and live a reasonable lifestyle, i.e. meal out in a nice place twice a month, etc We do buy a lot of fresh fruit and veg - don't know how pricey that is there, but in the UK it is around £40 a week!

Rationale for moving out is that as she is self employed she would not be working during maternity so we plan to start a family in the UAE, and hopefully she can sit her conversation exams to enable her to work out there (Dentist). Her income in the UK was negligible as she was working part time. 

Is that salary reasonable and enough for us to live comfortably on as well as save (primary driver for wanting to move out) - hopefully 25% of income. My mother who is retired and has her own income will visit for a few months each year.

I bank around £78k in the UK p.a. and the wife's income is used to save (800-1k a month), luckily we have a reasonable mortgage and it is around 25% of my salary. Currently we save around £1800 a month.

On paper and at the exchange rate I was offered, it is a 18% bump (excl savings made on income tax - which takes it to 60% bump in take home) 

Thoughts would be much appreciated as I have read so much in so many places - I understand it is all relative but the discrepancy between what is reasonable seems to stretch from 25k - 60k! Any thoughts from you guys on the ground already would be much appreciated.

Thanks everyone


----------



## The Rascal

Firstly, make sure your new Company's health insurance INCLUDES maternity and birth cover. That's very expensive if not.

75% school fees is academic, you may leave after 2 years and not get any of it. HOWEVER that benefit alone is worth around 12k per month (75% of 3 kids @ 70k/year EACH), so explain this and say you forego this benefit, you won't get that extra on salary but you could on allowances, so try to get a further 12-15k a month on housing or car.

What are conversation exams for dentistry btw?

60% extra on your current? tell me you don't want it.


----------



## ahk84

Thanks for the reply - yep, includes Mat and Paternity. I will try and wing the school fees, but coming to this forum late in the game I accepted and am due to arrive end of May! But def worth a try :s

I/she understands she has to sit an exam at MoH per their guidance (she was educated at a uni in the UK) - I think it may be the way it is going, unless you know otherwise?

Stripping out the in/out school fees, would you say the lifestyle we would like is a reasonable expectation? After ready all the feeds on accom has made me think the savings we make should be ploughed into buying in the region, but am sure thats a discussion for another thread and another time!

Also, any tips on how to broach the subject of school fees with employer would be much appreciated considering i am ready to fly out (everything booked etc), they came back in the early discussion phase with an offer slightly above my top end request. So don't know how far to push them and how to broach this.

Thanks for the patience, i'm guessing members of the forums have seen the above question in many guises over the past few months/years!


----------



## ahk84

and yes I MASSIVELY want it - as an ex smoker, the first thing i did when i received it was celebrate with a pack of Marlboro


----------



## exdutch2015

ahk84 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> First post and new to the forum. I have accepted an offer at a large consulting firm in AD (appreciate this is the Dubai thread - but will get to that).
> 
> The offer is 40,500 all in. It is just me and my wife (who is expecting - due end of Nov!). My firm will also pick up 75% of school fees for up to 3 kids, and package includes flights home for me and whole family as well as medical.
> 
> We live an average middle class lifestyle in the UK, and would be looking to live in Dubai as thought it would be better for us as a couple. Would ideally like a 3 bed but don't want to spend more than 25% on accom (any suggestions for areas? I know there is another thread which I will also post on). We would get one mid-range SUV (Maybe a prado/fortuner) and live a reasonable lifestyle, i.e. meal out in a nice place twice a month, etc We do buy a lot of fresh fruit and veg - don't know how pricey that is there, but in the UK it is around £40 a week!
> 
> Rationale for moving out is that as she is self employed she would not be working during maternity so we plan to start a family in the UAE, and hopefully she can sit her conversation exams to enable her to work out there (Dentist). Her income in the UK was negligible as she was working part time.
> 
> Is that salary reasonable and enough for us to live comfortably on as well as save (primary driver for wanting to move out) - hopefully 25% of income. My mother who is retired and has her own income will visit for a few months each year.
> 
> I bank around £78k in the UK p.a. and the wife's income is used to save (800-1k a month), luckily we have a reasonable mortgage and it is around 25% of my salary. Currently we save around £1800 a month.
> 
> On paper and at the exchange rate I was offered, it is a 18% bump (excl savings made on income tax - which takes it to 60% bump in take home)
> 
> Thoughts would be much appreciated as I have read so much in so many places - I understand it is all relative but the discrepancy between what is reasonable seems to stretch from 25k - 60k! Any thoughts from you guys on the ground already would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks everyone



Sounds like a good deal, especially if you can convince them to include the 75% school allowances already to your salary package. 
Do you really plan to stay in Dubai for a long term so that the 75% school allowances becomes a real thing. Otherwise, it's just a theoretical thing.


----------



## ahk84

Agree it would just be in theory, wish I had thought of the school fee substitute but fear it is too late. Excl that on 40,500, would you say it is ok for us?

Thanks for the input everyone, would also be keen to hear what everyone here deems reasonable (not driving a Maserati and the famous weekly champagne brunches!) to live on out here..

As a side, am hoping of finding a place in JLT, as with my wife being pregnant, would be good if near a metro and we have been looking and it seems 130k for a 3 bed seems doable.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## exdutch2015

Please take a look at post of TallHo as response to my question a couple of posts ago. As far as I understand, 40K is Ok but is not a great bargain, especially due the high cost of housing etc in Dubai. 



ahk84 said:


> Agree it would just be in theory, wish I had thought of the school fee substitute but fear it is too late. Excl that on 40,500, would you say it is ok for us?
> 
> Thanks for the input everyone, would also be keen to hear what everyone here deems reasonable (not driving a Maserati and the famous weekly champagne brunches!) to live on out here..
> 
> As a side, am hoping of finding a place in JLT, as with my wife being pregnant, would be good if near a metro and we have been looking and it seems 130k for a 3 bed seems doable.
> 
> Thanks everyone!


----------



## spencermark

exdutch2015 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I currently work for an international organisation in Sr BA position, yearly salary around 320K AED. I am married we have two kids (2,4). The plan is to move with the whole family to Dubai once we agree with the terms.
> 
> I got an offer for a senior BA position in Dubai. The salary is 40K AED on a month basis and is all inclusive. With all inclusive, I mean literally ALL inclusive, I have to pay self for:
> 
> - Housing
> - Kids School
> - Transportation
> - Relocation
> - Healthcare
> - Return Trips
> - Leave
> - Sickness
> 
> As far as I could see in the earlier posts, the cost of housing and school is quite high.
> 
> I have the following questions, hope you guys can help me with
> - Is this type of contracts common in Dubai (all inclusive)
> - Is 40K all inclusive a good deal for a senior BA position
> - the initial contract period is 12 months, do you guys have tips/advice to pay extra attention on.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I am pretty in same situation. My dilemma is how often contracts get extended?


----------



## TallyHo

You're not getting school fee substitutes. It doesn't work like that.

I have no children so I get no school fees even though if I had kids I would get full school fees for up to four kids at any school I choose. That could be worth up to 400K! But my coworkers with children aren't getting a higher disposable income, as the money goes straight to the schools. 

School fees are paid (or salaries increased correspondingly) because expats have no alternatives for educating their children. The free local schools are out of the question. So it's not a benefit insomuch as a requirement. 



ahk84 said:


> Agree it would just be in theory, wish I had thought of the school fee substitute but fear it is too late. Excl that on 40,500, would you say it is ok for us?
> 
> Thanks for the input everyone, would also be keen to hear what everyone here deems reasonable (not driving a Maserati and the famous weekly champagne brunches!) to live on out here..
> 
> As a side, am hoping of finding a place in JLT, as with my wife being pregnant, would be good if near a metro and we have been looking and it seems 130k for a 3 bed seems doable.
> 
> Thanks everyone!


----------



## TallyHo

Good luck.

Dubai is a terrible place to be an ex smoker. 

You'll be chain smoking by the end of the year.



ahk84 said:


> and yes I MASSIVELY want it - as an ex smoker, the first thing i did when i received it was celebrate with a pack of Marlboro


----------



## shakerz

Hello all,

Last week I have been offered a 3 year posting in Dubai in the DIFC, I am wondering if the package offered is a package that enables my family (wife and toddler) and I to live comfortably in the UAE.
The offer is in AED:

AED 450,000.00 Annual Salary 
AED 110,000.00 Assignment Allowance per annum
AED 38,500.00 Flights home per annum, however we choose to use it
AED 35,750.00 Car Allowance per annum (is this enough to lease a standard saloon car?)
AED 255,000.00 Housing Allowance per annum

The company provides relocation package to the UAE, a search trip for housing, medical, tax advisor, school allowance, relocation package to return to the UK after 3 years.

Thanks for your guidance.


----------



## shakerz

FourAgreements said:


> Hey Rascal,
> 
> I don't know if your comment was directed to me? You quoted me, but I'm not Bedou[girl]!
> 
> What's a cloggy?
> 
> Four Agreements



Cloggies are dutchies!!


----------



## TallyHo

Where's your beach club membership allowance?

People quote salaries on a monthly basis. Your package works out to 75K per month.

Yes, that is a good income and will allow you to live very well. 

Just be aware that your end of service gratitude (EOS) is based only on the base salary and does not include the rest of the benefits. Your package is heavy on the benefits. 

You will probably want to own, not lease cars. Leasing in this country is very expensive versus private ownership and 2,500 a month gets you a basic Tiida, maybe a Jetta. 2,500 a month car payment gets you something nicer.

Given the generosity of the package I assume the company will pay your housing allowance in one cheque? Rents are paid between 1-4 cheques for the year and the fewer cheques, the better positioned you are. 





shakerz said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Last week I have been offered a 3 year posting in Dubai in the DIFC, I am wondering if the package offered is a package that enables my family (wife and toddler) and I to live comfortably in the UAE.
> The offer is in AED:
> 
> AED 450,000.00 Annual Salary
> AED 110,000.00 Assignment Allowance per annum
> AED 38,500.00 Flights home per annum, however we choose to use it
> AED 35,750.00 Car Allowance per annum (is this enough to lease a standard saloon car?)
> AED 255,000.00 Housing Allowance per annum
> 
> The company provides relocation package to the UAE, a search trip for housing, medical, tax advisor, school allowance, relocation package to return to the UK after 3 years.
> 
> Thanks for your guidance.


----------



## shakerz

TallyHo said:


> You will probably want to own, not lease cars. Leasing in this country is very expensive versus private ownership and 2,500 a month gets you a basic Tiida, maybe a Jetta. 2,500 a month car payment gets you something nicer.
> 
> Given the generosity of the package I assume the company will pay your housing allowance in one cheque? Rents are paid between 1-4 cheques for the year and the fewer cheques, the better positioned you are.


With leasing cars I mean that you pay a monthly fee which includes insurance, maintenance, write off etc.. (for example financial lease through dealership) As I am looking into a 3 year deal would leasing be a better bet? Are there sites available so I can check car prices if purchased or leased, comparison sites?

Yes my company will pay housing allowance in 1 cheque.

Thanks


----------



## TallyHo

This topic comes up periodically.

You're not going to find the type of lease deals you get in the UK. There are lease deals but they are very expensive and you end up driving a Honda Civic for what other people pay for a BMW or Audi. This country does not encourage leases.

The other disadvantage of leases is that at the end of the period, you have spent a great deal of money with nothing to show for it. If you need to leave the lease period earlier than anticipated (always a high risk in expatdom) it cost a pretty penny to get out of the lease.

If you find a lease for 3,000 a month, that's 36,000 a year, which is your transportation allowance. Drive a lease car for three years, you will have spent 108,000 AED.

Buy a much nicer car for 150,000 AED with full warranty and free servicing for three years. You leave Dubai at the end of year three, you will sell that car for 90-100,000 AED. 

See the difference?



shakerz said:


> With leasing cars I mean that you pay a monthly fee which includes insurance, maintenance, write off etc.. (for example financial lease through dealership) As I am looking into a 3 year deal would leasing be a better bet? Are there sites available so I can check car prices if purchased or leased, comparison sites?
> 
> Yes my company will pay housing allowance in 1 cheque.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## exdutch2015

In my scenario, they promised a 12month contract with at least one renewal. How often a contract will be renewed will change per job/employer I would expect...



spencermark said:


> I am pretty in same situation. My dilemma is how often contracts get extended?


----------



## exdutch2015

Looks like a good deal. Just out of curiosity, what type of job is it?



shakerz said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Last week I have been offered a 3 year posting in Dubai in the DIFC, I am wondering if the package offered is a package that enables my family (wife and toddler) and I to live comfortably in the UAE.
> The offer is in AED:
> 
> AED 450,000.00 Annual Salary
> AED 110,000.00 Assignment Allowance per annum
> AED 38,500.00 Flights home per annum, however we choose to use it
> AED 35,750.00 Car Allowance per annum (is this enough to lease a standard saloon car?)
> AED 255,000.00 Housing Allowance per annum
> 
> The company provides relocation package to the UAE, a search trip for housing, medical, tax advisor, school allowance, relocation package to return to the UK after 3 years.
> 
> Thanks for your guidance.


----------



## mr.mojo.risin

Hi all
Ive received an offer from emirates airline to work in Dubai. They´ve offered a basic salary of 4000 AED a month plus an accommodation fee of 1750 AED.
I know i wont be able to save money with that kind of salary, my question is if it is even possible to live there with that.
Thanks in advance for your opininos!!


----------



## FourAgreements

Hi

It's incredibly low. You would probably struggle. There are people here earning that, but I'm not sure you would enjoy your standard of living here on that salary. 

Is it much more than you currently earn?




mr.mojo.risin said:


> Hi all
> Ive received an offer from emirates airline to work in Dubai. They´ve offered a basic salary of 4000 AED a month plus an accommodation fee of 1750 AED.
> I know i wont be able to save money with that kind of salary, my question is if it is even possible to live there with that.
> Thanks in advance for your opininos!!


----------



## mr.mojo.risin

FourAgreements said:


> Hi
> 
> It's incredibly low. You would probably struggle. There are people here earning that, but I'm not sure you would enjoy your standard of living here on that salary.
> 
> Is it much more than you currently earn?


Actually i earn more here, but i´ll do it for the experience of living there.


----------



## Stevesolar

mr.mojo.risin said:


> Actually i earn more here, but i´ll do it for the experience of living there.


Hi,
Interesting! - I dont think I would like to live here on the breadline.
It is challenging enough to live in this region earning much more money than I would get from a job in home country.
Yours is not an "experience" that I would take.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Windsweptdragon

mr.mojo.risin said:


> Hi all
> Ive received an offer from emirates airline to work in Dubai. They´ve offered a basic salary of 4000 AED a month plus an accommodation fee of 1750 AED.
> I know i wont be able to save money with that kind of salary, my question is if it is even possible to live there with that.
> Thanks in advance for your opininos!!


Is it as crew? I don't know the exact figures as I've never asked but all crew I know have a very low basic, 'free' accommodation in emirates building and make all their money from a fairly good expenses package when they are in the air and away from home base. If you're crew ask for expenses breakdown as that'll give you a better idea of final figure you'll be working with.


----------



## mr.mojo.risin

Its not as crew... Its for their contact center


----------



## Ckanani

*Offer from Dubai*

Just a simple question...
For a couple with a kid of 5 yrs, may also bring his parents 69 and 64 yr old later.....
What is the good amount to earn in Dubai with a housing allowance of about 60 k aed a year and a car sponsored with a driver till I get the licence.....
I mean some savings back home and also a decent lifestyle....


----------



## BedouGirl

Ckanani said:


> Just a simple question... For a couple with a kid of 5 yrs, may also bring his parents 69 and 64 yr old later..... What is the good amount to earn in Dubai with a housing allowance of about 60 k aed a year and a car sponsored with a driver till I get the licence..... I mean some savings back home and also a decent lifestyle....[/
> 
> There is a legal minimum you need to earn to sponsor family members (sorry, I can't remember what it is, but someone else will) plus you need to register your accommodation lease and it will need to show that you have a big enough place for everyone to live and sleep in, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## TallyHo

Your total package is 5750 AED, assuming the accommodation "fee" is actually the housing allowance.

What does it mean?

You'll be sharing a bedroom (not apartment, but bedroom) with 2-3 other men somewhere in Bur Dubai or International City. 

How will you get to/from work? 

Dubai is much more expensive than Argentina and you're willing to accept a salary that is less than what you currently make?

Ok....




mr.mojo.risin said:


> Its not as crew... Its for their contact center


----------



## Sunder

BedouGirl said:


> Ckanani said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a simple question... For a couple with a kid of 5 yrs, may also bring his parents 69 and 64 yr old later..... What is the good amount to earn in Dubai with a housing allowance of about 60 k aed a year and a car sponsored with a driver till I get the licence..... I mean some savings back home and also a decent lifestyle....[/
> 
> There is a legal minimum you need to earn to sponsor family members (sorry, I can't remember what it is, but someone else will) plus you need to register your accommodation lease and it will need to show that you have a big enough place for everyone to live and sleep in, if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct BedouGirl, To sponsor parents minimum requirement is a 2 bedroom apartment and salary should be more than 10,000 Dhs( not sure on this but some amount is minimum required). Plus the healhcare is also expensive here, I dont know much about premium of Heath insurance as it is covered by the company ( but not for parents). So with age healthcare is a must. With 60K AED a year, you cant get a decent 1bedroom.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sunder.
Click to expand...


----------



## shills

*Offer*

Hi Guys, 

Any advice would be very helpful. 

I have received an offer in a sales/technical role Product Manager for an engineering manufacturer. 

Basic - 25K
Accommodation - 7K
+ bonus (up to 20%)
+ flights
+ car
+ Insurance

My wife would be coming to and working as a registered nurse. We have no kids. 

Can you live ok on this in Dubai ? 

Thanks


----------



## Sunder

shills said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Any advice would be very helpful.
> 
> I have received an offer in a sales/technical role Product Manager for an engineering manufacturer.
> 
> Basic - 25K
> Accommodation - 7K
> + bonus (up to 20%)
> + flights
> + car
> + Insurance
> 
> My wife would be coming to and working as a registered nurse. We have no kids.
> 
> Can you live ok on this in Dubai ?
> 
> Thanks


Hi shills,

The major cost which is accommodation will be taken care by the HRA of 7K per month.The question is where is your office and where are you planning to live. Close to the office or close to your wife's hospital or stay far off and get a car. You should also get transportation allowance too. Try to negotiate for more as yearly increments are in single digits.

Please tell your wife to start applying in hospitals, as most of the nurses are from India and Phillipines so it can be a challenge too. 
Is your company paying for the kids education ?? Negotiate for the same too, not now but it will be handy if you are looking to settle here for long.
All other expenses can be found on the previous posts on the forum. If you have any questions then let us know.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## canks

When negotiating salary and benefits, will it be the good strategy to try to maximize salary share in the overall package? What are the pros and cons of having high salary with low amount for benefits?


----------



## kapiteran

*Again re offer*

Wonderful ppl,

Got an offer:

Basic: 19K
Accommodation: 9K
Car: 2K

And other allowance such as: annual tix for family and medical.
School allowance is 25K/kid/year.

Can I live descent with this amount? Planning to bring my family with me next month, wife and 2 kids (9yo + 7yo). School is such a headache, the fee is really killing me.

Thanks!


----------



## Froglet

The best thing to do is make sure the basic salary is as high as possible since the basic salary is what is used to calculate you end of service benefits (accommodation and transport don't count).

I'm not really sure what you had in mind Canks, but normally a package is as follows:

xx Basic
xx Accommodation
xx Transportation

xx Commission / Bonus (if applicable)

Tickets for you and family
Healthcare for you and family

What would you want to negotiate? Get healthcare paid out and arrange it yourself? I don't think many companies allow you to get those benefits to be paid out...


----------



## canks

Froglet said:


> The best thing to do is make sure the basic salary is as high as possible since the basic salary is what is used to calculate you end of service benefits (accommodation and transport don't count).
> 
> I'm not really sure what you had in mind Canks, but normally a package is as follows:
> 
> xx Basic
> xx Accommodation
> xx Transportation
> 
> xx Commission / Bonus (if applicable)
> 
> Tickets for you and family
> Healthcare for you and family
> 
> What would you want to negotiate? Get healthcare paid out and arrange it yourself? I don't think many companies allow you to get those benefits to be paid out...


I was offered pretty much the same package you mentioned above but I was insisting on transferring some of house and car allowance to salary. I don't dare to deal with healthcare on my own.

Where can I find more information about calculations of EOS?

Thanks.


----------



## Froglet

canks said:


> I was offered pretty much the same package you mentioned above but I was insisting on transferring some of house and car allowance to salary. I don't dare to deal with healthcare on my own.
> 
> Where can I find more information about calculations of EOS?
> 
> Thanks.


Search for 'gratuity in dubai' or something like that.


----------



## Sunder

kapiteran said:


> Wonderful ppl,
> 
> Got an offer:
> 
> Basic: 19K
> Accommodation: 9K
> Car: 2K
> 
> And other allowance such as: annual tix for family and medical.
> School allowance is 25K/kid/year.
> 
> Can I live descent with this amount? Planning to bring my family with me next month, wife and 2 kids (9yo + 7yo). School is such a headache, the fee is really killing me.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi kapiteran,

In total you will get 30K Dhs per month. The major cost is housing and school fees. I dont know where are you planning to stay but for 2 bedroom you will be paying around 100-120K per year. School fees is in range of 40-60K year per child depeding on the school and its curriculum.(I might be wrong on this, no experience). Other additional costs per month will be around 6-8K Dhs. You can also go back to the previous pages to see the cost of living, so as to get more idea.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## Nomez

canks said:


> When negotiating salary and benefits, will it be the good strategy to try to maximize salary share in the overall package? What are the pros and cons of having high salary with low amount for benefits?


As someone said the EOSB (end of service benefit) is calculated on your basic salary. Further, which I guess a lot of people ignore is that the annual increment is usually on the basic salary. The allowances are rarely adjusted for inflation by most companies and only change when your grade changes. So with a high basic salary the increment would be higher too.

The only disadvantage of reducing your housing allowance would be I guess instances where you draw all your housing allowance in advance to pay for your rent in advance (1 cheque). In this case if your annual rent increases your annual housing allowance you may not be able to do that.


----------



## LeeClements

I've just been offered a role (in IT) in Dubai after 18 months of trying!

The package is:
$80k (which matches my UK salary before deductions) basic salary
12% performance bonus
$5k healthcare
Visa sponsorship for myself and my wife

No relocation allowance, no accommodation allowance, no car allowance.

My question is; is it unreasonable to ask the company for a small amount of time in a hotel (2 to 4 weeks for example) upon arrival? They're not wanting to do it, saying that they wouldn't have to if they were employing someone already in Dubai.

The basic salary is good (obviously with the lack of tax) but funding myself in a hotel before whilst hunting for a flat and all the other logistical tasks seems very expensive and quite the headache!

Any thoughts, opinions, or questions more than welcome!


----------



## Sunder

LeeClements said:


> I've just been offered a role (in IT) in Dubai after 18 months of trying!
> 
> The package is:
> $80k (which matches my UK salary before deductions) basic salary
> 12% performance bonus
> $5k healthcare
> Visa sponsorship for myself and my wife
> 
> No relocation allowance, no accommodation allowance, no car allowance.
> 
> My question is; is it unreasonable to ask the company for a small amount of time in a hotel (2 to 4 weeks for example) upon arrival? They're not wanting to do it, saying that they wouldn't have to if they were employing someone already in Dubai.
> 
> The basic salary is good (obviously with the lack of tax) but funding myself in a hotel before whilst hunting for a flat and all the other logistical tasks seems very expensive and quite the headache!
> 
> Any thoughts, opinions, or questions more than welcome!


Hi LeeClements,

Usually Companies do provide at least 14 days of accommodation when an expat is joining in Dubai. At the end, it depends on the HR rules of the company.

Why there is a cap on the healthcare. I would like to remind you that heath care is very expensive in Dubai. 

If you can provide the figures in AED then it would be easier for calculation too. Also let us know where you plan to live, your lifestyle, budget, how much are you thinking of saving per month, will your wife be working, office location, where you will be staying?? Better have a look at the previous posts so that you will have an idea. 

Thanks & Good Luck,
Sunder.


----------



## The Rascal

25k/month all in, you two can live ok on that.

However, if the Company aren't offering accom for at least a month then I'd be wary about it as it will take you that length of time before you get your visas etc. through. So unless you have $10k in savings to live off for the first month (accom and fees for new place), then you'll struggle. Once you've been here for 3-6 months you'll be OK though.

Are you a contractor or full time employee?


----------



## LeeClements

Sunder said:


> Hi LeeClements,
> 
> Usually Companies do provide at least 14 days of accommodation when an expat is joining in Dubai. At the end, it depends on the HR rules of the company.
> 
> Why there is a cap on the healthcare. I would like to remind you that heath care is very expensive in Dubai.
> 
> If you can provide the figures in AED then it would be easier for calculation too. Also let us know where you plan to live, your lifestyle, budget, how much are you thinking of saving per month, will your wife be working, office location, where you will be staying?? Better have a look at the previous posts so that you will have an idea.
> 
> Thanks & Good Luck,
> Sunder.


Thanks for the reply Sunder. Apologies - that's the amount the company will pay towards the insurance.

In AED the figures (using xe.com for the sake of ease!)
Basic: 293,851.97 annually (24487.67 monthly)
Insurance: 18,365.75




The Rascal said:


> 25k/month all in, you two can live ok on that.
> 
> However, if the Company aren't offering accom for at least a month then I'd be wary about it as it will take you that length of time before you get your visas etc. through. So unless you have $10k in savings to live off for the first month (accom and fees for new place), then you'll struggle. Once you've been here for 3-6 months you'll be OK though.
> 
> Are you a contractor or full time employee?


Thanks Rascal. I'll be a full time employee. Our savings aren't brilliant - We're selling our house and using part of the money from the sale to fund the start up cost but my concern is there may be an overlap between me leaving (wife will come out later to catch up) and the sale going through so I was hoping for the breathing space more than anything else!

Will see if I can come to some arrangement with the company.


----------



## Sunder

Hey Leeclements,

Also let us know where you plan to live, your lifestyle, budget, how much are you thinking of saving per month, will your wife be working, office location, where you will be staying??


----------



## LeeClements

Sunder said:


> Hey Leeclements,
> 
> Also let us know where you plan to live, your lifestyle, budget, how much are you thinking of saving per month, will your wife be working, office location, where you will be staying??


We're looking at living in Remraam - we have friends there, I know it's a little further out but the price seems more reasonable and pet friendly! 

The office is in Internet City, so we'll need to get a car but I can hire for a while I assume?

My wife is a children's nurse and is hoping to get a job out here. I imagine her package would be about Dhs 15k a month.

We're not massive spenders - we enjoy eating out a fair bit but neither of us are too flash.

Hope to try to save the salary my wife earns but we're not setting anything in stone until we're out here and and can the work out the lifestyle/savings balance.

Thanks for all your help so far!


----------



## Sunder

LeeClements said:


> We're looking at living in Remraam - we have friends there, I know it's a little further out but the price seems more reasonable and pet friendly!
> 
> The office is in Internet City, so we'll need to get a car but I can hire for a while I assume?
> 
> My wife is a children's nurse and is hoping to get a job out here. I imagine her package would be about Dhs 15k a month.
> 
> We're not massive spenders - we enjoy eating out a fair bit but neither of us are too flash.
> 
> Hope to try to save the salary my wife earns but we're not setting anything in stone until we're out here and and can the work out the lifestyle/savings balance.
> 
> Thanks for all your help so far!


Hi LeeClements,

Reemram might be cheap place to live as its bit far off. You can get a car on the day of your arrival no worries. Its about 2000 Dhs per month and the rent depends on the type of car. Your wife will get a job too, tell her to start applying for positions. With the kind of salary you are getting you will be able to save decently. 

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## LeeClements

Sunder said:


> Hi LeeClements,
> 
> Reemram might be cheap place to live as its bit far off. You can get a car on the day of your arrival no worries. Its about 2000 Dhs per month and the rent depends on the type of car. Your wife will get a job too, tell her to start applying for positions. With the kind of salary you are getting you will be able to save decently.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sunder.


Yeah - it's a bit far out but we really liked it when we visited friends out there. It's not set in stone though - just seemed roughly in budget (Dhs 80/90k a year) and quite spacious for the price.

Thanks for the information about the car - matches up with the research I've done so that's a relief.

She's applying at the moment - from what I've heard she shouldn't struggle too much. Guess we'll find out soon enough.


----------



## giocchi

LeeClements said:


> I've just been offered a role (in IT) in Dubai after 18 months of trying! The package is: $80k (which matches my UK salary before deductions) basic salary 12% performance bonus $5k healthcare Visa sponsorship for myself and my wife No relocation allowance, no accommodation allowance, no car allowance. My question is; is it unreasonable to ask the company for a small amount of time in a hotel (2 to 4 weeks for example) upon arrival? They're not wanting to do it, saying that they wouldn't have to if they were employing someone already in Dubai. The basic salary is good (obviously with the lack of tax) but funding myself in a hotel before whilst hunting for a flat and all the other logistical tasks seems very expensive and quite the headache! Any thoughts, opinions, or questions more than welcome!


It should be perfectly reasonable to expect the company to pay for your initial accommodation costs - My contract included 1 month in hotel with all extras (meals, etc) paid for and I know of several other friends/colleagues that received similar or even more generous initial accommodation package (6+ weeks). Alternatively you could try and negotiate a small transportation allowance so that in time you recover your initial hotel costs that's very common and indeed I don't know anyone that hasn't got transportation allowance included in the contract ...


----------



## LeeClements

giocchi said:


> It should be perfectly reasonable to expect the company to pay for your initial accommodation costs - My contract included 1 month in hotel with all extras (meals, etc) paid for and I know of several other friends/colleagues that received similar or even more generous initial accommodation package (6+ weeks). Alternatively you could try and negotiate a small transportation allowance so that in time you recover your initial hotel costs that's very common and indeed I don't know anyone that hasn't got transportation allowance included in the contract ...


The people I know out there already did geta month in a hotel, and looking at the board it seems pretty common. It seems strange for them to say that they won't do it as if they hired someone already in Dubai they wouldn't have to ... but they knew I wasn't in Dubai and it seems like pretty standard practice! Hopefully their HR person will contact me and I can explain the situation and get _something_ sorted.


----------



## BedouGirl

LeeClements said:


> The people I know out there already did geta month in a hotel, and looking at the board it seems pretty common. It seems strange for them to say that they won't do it as if they hired someone already in Dubai they wouldn't have to ... but they knew I wasn't in Dubai and it seems like pretty standard practice! Hopefully their HR person will contact me and I can explain the situation and get something sorted.


A cheaper way to start might be to look at Air BnB and take a room while you are sorting somewhere to live.


----------



## LeeClements

BedouGirl said:


> A cheaper way to start might be to look at Air BnB and take a room while you are sorting somewhere to live.


Good idea, thanks!


----------



## Ckanani

*Salary and offer*



Sunder said:


> BedouGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct BedouGirl, To sponsor parents minimum requirement is a 2 bedroom apartment and salary should be more than 10,000 Dhs( not sure on this but some amount is minimum required). Plus the healhcare is also expensive here, I dont know much about premium of Heath insurance as it is covered by the company ( but not for parents). So with age healthcare is a must. With 60K AED a year, you cant get a decent 1bedroom.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sunder.
> 
> 
> 
> thank you so much for the reply. Say if the minimum requirement is 10000dhs to sponsor, can a family of 5 lead a decent life with that kind of money?
> Daughter is almost 5, house wife whose visa and health care taken care off by the company and elderly parents whos visa and health care is my concern.
> Would prefer to send daughter in a school with annual fees of 40000 aed or so.
> Any suggestions on what is the rough no required to take care of all this with a decent life style and a bit of savings??
Click to expand...


----------



## ngo

hello,

how much can someone save on 3000dhs (not including rent) per months?

Thanks


----------



## twowheelsgood

ngo said:


> hello,
> 
> how much can someone save on 3000dhs (not including rent) per months?
> 
> Thanks


3000Dhs.

It depends upon how much you are going to spend, which only you know.


----------



## jimmpy83

Ckanani,

First thing first, 60k AED per year, is next to impossible to get in Dubai. You can consider sharjah in this price range. Family sponsorship might vary from your visa type. The PRO/HR will be the best person for this to find out. Alternatively you can google it as well. Salary bracket, house bedroom are two important criteria as far as i know.

Regards
Jimmpy


----------



## ortho55

*Relocation allowance*

I have been offered employment in Dubai with a very attractive salary but no relocation, lodging or anything else type of package. I will incur a lot of expenses to move plus will keep my house in Canada. 
Is it customary to ask for a package on top of your salary?
Thanks


----------



## kapiteran

Sunder said:


> Hi kapiteran,
> 
> In total you will get 30K Dhs per month. The major cost is housing and school fees. I dont know where are you planning to stay but for 2 bedroom you will be paying around 100-120K per year. School fees is in range of 40-60K year per child depeding on the school and its curriculum.(I might be wrong on this, no experience). Other additional costs per month will be around 6-8K Dhs. You can also go back to the previous pages to see the cost of living, so as to get more idea.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sunder.


Thanks Sunder!

Most probably I'm taking Discovery Gardens with budget 75K-80K 1 bedroom full furnished, not sure if I'm gonna spend years in this country that's why furnished options is the most make sense, and 1 bedroom is the most feasible options in Discovery Gardens, because as far as I know they don't have 2 BR available.

Schooling is such a challenge, since I heard most says that you need to secure school for your kids first within good proximity with your accommodation, chicken and egg! But I think I'll go with Disc Gardens despite of school locations, eventhough I'm still hoping to secure any of the seats in Winchester School, it's UK curriculum with good annual fee (around 20K/kid/year all inclusive), and it's located in Discovery Gardens.

So fingers crossed...


----------



## Balian

Just finished reading through all 231 pages of this thread, lots of very good advice.

I am ACCA qualified, working as a Finance Manager considering a move to Dubai with wife and two kids (14 & 5).

I currently earn £40k pa and wife £15k in Healthcare.

My question is with the competition for accountancy roles and fact I have 2 kids (and associated costs), would it be possible for me to get a job in Dubai that would pay a salary where I could live moderately and still save some?

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Sunder

Balian said:


> Just finished reading through all 231 pages of this thread, lots of very good advice.
> 
> I am ACCA qualified, working as a Finance Manager considering a move to Dubai with wife and two kids (14 & 5).
> 
> I currently earn £40k pa and wife £15k in Healthcare.
> 
> My question is with the competition for accountancy roles and fact I have 2 kids (and associated costs), would it be possible for me to get a job in Dubai that would pay a salary where I could live moderately and still save some?
> 
> Thanks in Advance.


Hi Balian,

Considering the age of your kids, I can assume that you have an experience of 12-14 years in Finance field. With this experience you can get a pretty good job in here, but again I want to remind you that lots of finance people from Asia are already in Dubai and they can work at 30% of the salary which you might get. But still its not bad to try.

General Expenses are as follows:

2Bedroom flat - 120,000-150,000 AED per year
Schooling for Kids - 50,000 per kid per year in English School ( may be more may be less I dont have any experience on the same)
Utilities per month - 4000 AED per month including 3 mobile bills.( I might be wrong on the mobile phone bills 1000DEWA+500 Etisalat(TV WiFi Phone) + 2500 Mobile)
Groceries - 2000-3000 AED per month for family of 4.
Eating out - 200-300 Dhs per meal
Car rental - sedan 1800-2500 AED per month SUV 2500-3500 AED per month
Petrol/gasoline - Cheaper than water.
Your package should take care of tuition fees for kids, return flight tickets back home once a year for family, family healthcare, family visa process, relocation from UK to Dubai.

Your monthly expense will be around 30-35K AED, so you ought to get at least 40-50K AED per month so that you save a decent amount and send it back home.

If you are coming on a low salary, you can manage but it depends on you. 

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## Balian

Thanks for the comprehensive reply Sunder.

I did a career change several years ago, my qualifications and experience are :-

ACCA (Fully Qualified)
Bsc Hons Accounting 2:1
7 Years Finance Experience

Higher National Diploma - Mechanical Engineering
Higher National Certificate - Mechanical Engineering
Ordinary National Certificate - Aeronautical Engineering
17 Years Aircraft Engineer Experience

My wife would go out tomorrow but I am a bit more pragmatic.

Do you think my change of career and lesser years Finance experience will affect my chances/salary?

Thanks


----------



## Sweden

Hi forum members,
I am asked for expected salary as a teaching position in University.
My credentials are as follows.
PhD in Biology/Genetics (4 years research)
3 years postdoc research/teaching experience
2 years university teaching prior to PhD but after M.Phil
3 years Industry experience prior to PhD but after M.Phil
so total experience is more than12 years in relevant field.

I have no idea how much I may ask?
We are family of four Wife (housewife) Kids (5 and 3 years old)
So what should be minimum offer which I may expect for following,
Basic salary xxx
Housing Allowance as no housing is provided (for Sharjah or Dubai) xxx 

Health insurance is provided for all family members as per advertisement.
Air ticket for all four family member is also provided..
We have Swedish Passport but originally from Asia (as I heard passport color matters but not sure?)

Suggestions and quotes are welcomed and thanks in advance


----------



## Yordan

Hello 
I am looking for an advice. I 've been offered for a job in Jebel Ali, Dubai. The package is as follow: 

Salary - 16000 AED 
Tickets and Med. Insurance for me and family 
Company car 

We are family of 3. Me, my wife and 1 year old baby. 
We will need 1 bedroom apartment near Jebel ali.

Is it enough to have a decent life?

Best wishes


----------



## mais2

Hi all,

I've just been made an offer to transfer to Dubai - never been there before so any comments are greatly appreciated 

I fought tooth and nail for this so I hope its good:

AED 372.5k basic + bonus, healthcare, business class flights out (ooh) and 6 weeks in a hotel close by to work.

They'll ship my stuff over too but I'm wondering whether I should ask for AED 35k relocation allowance as well...

As for me I'm a young single Brit (male) - I want to have fun but save a fair bit too whilst I'm out there.

Can I have a good time/live well on that salary? I've hounded them about relocation allowance but if they can't give it should I go for it anyway?

Many thanks,

mais2


----------



## Skip_ZA

mais2 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've just been made an offer to transfer to Dubai - never been there before so any comments are greatly appreciated
> 
> I fought tooth and nail for this so I hope its good:
> 
> AED 372.5k basic + bonus, healthcare, business class flights out (ooh) and 6 weeks in a hotel close by to work.
> 
> They'll ship my stuff over too but I'm wondering whether I should ask for AED 35k relocation allowance as well...
> 
> As for me I'm a young single Brit (male) - I want to have fun but save a fair bit too whilst I'm out there.
> 
> Can I have a good time/live well on that salary? I've hounded them about relocation allowance but if they can't give it should I go for it anyway?
> 
> Many thanks,
> 
> mais2


From the salaries and comments on this thread, 31k per month is a good offer. Especially for a single person. You would do well on that from the previous comments i have read.

And the extras like health insurance, flights and 6 weeks is also very good.

What work do you do?


----------



## Pete_UK

Hello 

My first post! 

My company have offered me role in Dubai with the following package. I currently work in electrical engineering industry with many years as an engineer and now a technical project manager for the last 6 years. I'm not married (and no kids), but my girlfriend will join me later in the year (with a view of getting married). So I'll be moving on my own for the first 6 months at least.

Current offer is:

Basic: AED 490k 
Housing: AED 110k
Car allowance: AED 45k
Medical, flight home, etc

Bonus: 15%

Total: AED645K (exl bonus)


Does this seem a fair offer? Its over 50k per month and as a couple (GF will work eventually). I'm looking to buy a decent car and a 4x4 (Pajero or something), save some cash whilst eating out once a week (maybe the odd brunch every other month).

Thanks

Pete


----------



## Balian

Balian said:


> Thanks for the comprehensive reply Sunder.
> 
> I did a career change several years ago, my qualifications and experience are :-
> 
> ACCA (Fully Qualified)
> Bsc Hons Accounting 2:1
> 7 Years Finance Experience
> 
> Higher National Diploma - Mechanical Engineering
> Higher National Certificate - Mechanical Engineering
> Ordinary National Certificate - Aeronautical Engineering
> 17 Years Aircraft Engineer Experience
> 
> My wife would go out tomorrow but I am a bit more pragmatic.
> 
> Do you think my change of career and lesser years Finance experience will affect my chances/salary?
> 
> Thanks



Would anyone have any thoughts on my query?
Thanks


----------



## Skip_ZA

Pete_UK said:


> Hello
> 
> My first post!
> 
> My company have offered me role in Dubai with the following package. I currently work in electrical engineering industry with many years as an engineer and now a technical project manager for the last 6 years. I'm not married (and no kids), but my girlfriend will join me later in the year (with a view of getting married). So I'll be moving on my own for the first 6 months at least.
> 
> Current offer is:
> 
> Basic: AED 490k
> Housing: AED 110k
> Car allowance: AED 45k
> Medical, flight home, etc
> 
> Bonus: 15%
> 
> Total: AED645K (exl bonus)
> 
> 
> Does this seem a fair offer? Its over 50k per month and as a couple (GF will work eventually). I'm looking to buy a decent car and a 4x4 (Pajero or something), save some cash whilst eating out once a week (maybe the odd brunch every other month).
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Pete


That is upper salary bracket from posts on this thread. Im a Tranport Engineer with 8 year experience and i would be lucky to get 30k per month all in.

So 50K would be a good start. Would think you would do well with 50k, dependant on your lifestyle habits.

Pajero's new go for about plus minus 125k AED top range new.

Let the guys who know more give you details, im commenting from what ive read on this thread.


From my research here were my sums for living in Dubai monthly costs (this is for 2 adults and a 6month old baby):

Sums look like this:
Housing & Utilities 10k (thats a 8k for housing and 2k utilities)
Groceries 2k
Internet & phone 1k
Baby stuff 2K
car 1.5k
petrol 1k
Restuarant 2times per week 2.4k (150AED per person x 2times x 4 weeks)
activities 1.6k

spending and contingencies 5k

Total = 26k

So if you were to get something similar you would save allot more....

Housing & Utilities 14k (thats a 12k for housing and 2k utilities)
Groceries 3k
Internet & phone 1k
car 3.5k
petrol 1.5k
Restuarant 2times per week 3k (150AED per person x 2times x 4 weeks)
activities 2k

spending 5k

=33k

Savings of 17k AED.


----------



## rishi786

I am selected in ADCO but waiting on security clearance. I would be interested talking to guys in any phase of hiring for ADCO ( but selected). Please send me message on whats app on /snip/


----------



## BedouGirl

rishi786 said:


> I am selected in ADCO but waiting on security clearance. I would be interested talking to guys in any phase of hiring for ADCO ( but selected). Please send me message on whats app on /snip/


Personal contact details may not be posted on the forum.


----------



## Sunder

Pete_UK said:


> Hello
> 
> My first post!
> 
> My company have offered me role in Dubai with the following package. I currently work in electrical engineering industry with many years as an engineer and now a technical project manager for the last 6 years. I'm not married (and no kids), but my girlfriend will join me later in the year (with a view of getting married). So I'll be moving on my own for the first 6 months at least.
> 
> Current offer is:
> 
> Basic: AED 490k
> Housing: AED 110k
> Car allowance: AED 45k
> Medical, flight home, etc
> 
> Bonus: 15%
> 
> Total: AED645K (exl bonus)
> 
> 
> Does this seem a fair offer? Its over 50k per month and as a couple (GF will work eventually). I'm looking to buy a decent car and a 4x4 (Pajero or something), save some cash whilst eating out once a week (maybe the odd brunch every other month).
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Pete


Hello Pete,

The offer is excellent. Also ask for one time relocation expense and at least 15 days of hotel stay after your arrival in Dubai.

Please note that you cannot sponsor your girlfriend for a resident visa. You need to get married first and you have to provide a marriage certificate duly attested by UAE embassy in London and attested by MOFA in Dubai. Your GF can come on tourist visa or Visa on arrival for 1 month to 3 months but wont be able to work. She can definitely look for a job in the meantime, but she has to go back before her Visa expires. If she gets a job in which the Visa is provided by the company, then that would be great.


----------



## Sunder

Balian said:


> Thanks for the comprehensive reply Sunder.
> 
> I did a career change several years ago, my qualifications and experience are :-
> 
> ACCA (Fully Qualified)
> Bsc Hons Accounting 2:1
> 7 Years Finance Experience
> 
> Higher National Diploma - Mechanical Engineering
> Higher National Certificate - Mechanical Engineering
> Ordinary National Certificate - Aeronautical Engineering
> 17 Years Aircraft Engineer Experience
> 
> My wife would go out tomorrow but I am a bit more pragmatic.
> 
> Do you think my change of career and lesser years Finance experience will affect my chances/salary?
> 
> Thanks


Hello Balian,

I would say an aircraft engineer with 17 yrs of exp will be paid more than an accountant with 7 years of experience. Add on to it the aviation sector is booming in the Middle east, Close to 50% orders of Airbus and Boeing are from Middle East. If I was in your place, aircraft engineer will be my priority.


----------



## Sunder

Yordan said:


> Hello
> I am looking for an advice. I 've been offered for a job in Jebel Ali, Dubai. The package is as follow:
> 
> Salary - 16000 AED
> Tickets and Med. Insurance for me and family
> Company car
> 
> We are family of 3. Me, my wife and 1 year old baby.
> We will need 1 bedroom apartment near Jebel ali.
> 
> Is it enough to have a decent life?
> 
> Best wishes


Hi Yordan,

You really need to check whether apartments are available close to Jebel Ali. Check it on dubizzle.com. Will you be getting any school fees allowance for the kid, as school costs are on the higher side here. Enough to live a decent life - in my view no. Close to 6K per month will be your rent. Add 4-5K in utilities and groceries and another 2 K extra expenses(eating out/shoppin). You are saving only 4K AED per month. With the baby growing expenses will also shoot up. Negotiate for more if you can. The more the better.


----------



## QOFE

Sunder said:


> Hello Pete,
> 
> The offer is excellent. Also ask for one time relocation expense and at least 15 days of hotel stay after your arrival in Dubai.
> 
> Please note that you cannot sponsor your girlfriend for a resident visa. You need to get married first and you have to provide a marriage certificate duly attested by UAE embassy in London and attested by MOFA in Dubai. Your GF can come on tourist visa or Visa on arrival for 1 month to 3 months but wont be able to work. She can definitely look for a job in the meantime, but she has to go back before her Visa expires. If she gets a job in which the Visa is provided by the company, then that would be great.


The GF can get a visa on arrival if her passport is British or from one of the 33 countries on the visa on arrival list. She can do visa runs monthly until she finds a job. Obviously you would take a risk living together unmarried but you wouldn't be the only ones doing it. Life is easier when married.


----------



## mais2

Skip_ZA said:


> mais2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I've just been made an offer to transfer to Dubai - never been there before so any comments are greatly appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fought tooth and nail for this so I hope its good:
> 
> AED 372.5k basic + bonus, healthcare, business class flights out (ooh) and 6 weeks in a hotel close by to work.
> 
> They'll ship my stuff over too but I'm wondering whether I should ask for AED 35k relocation allowance as well...
> 
> As for me I'm a young single Brit (male) - I want to have fun but save a fair bit too whilst I'm out there.
> 
> Can I have a good time/live well on that salary? I've hounded them about relocation allowance but if they can't give it should I go for it anyway?
> 
> Many thanks,
> 
> mais2
> 
> 
> 
> From the salaries and comments on this thread, 31k per month is a good offer. Especially for a single person. You would do well on that from the previous comments i have read.
> 
> And the extras like health insurance, flights and 6 weeks is also very good.
> 
> What work do you do?
Click to expand...

Thanks - work in finservices


----------



## Modak

*Living in 15000 AED with Wife*

Hi i wanted to settle in Dubai for saving purpose, right now i am able to manage a job of 15000 AED per Month, please guide me is it possible to arrange saving of 5000 AED monthly from this salary
Apart from salary, nothing has to provided from my company, i opted this opportunity hoping i to get a launching plateform in UAE

My office in DIP, if i will reside in Sharjah and do up and down for 1 Hour coming and 1 Hr going 9which i am ready to bear), themn there possiblity of saving 5000 AED pe rmonth?


will appreciate your honest reply on this please


----------



## Sunder

Modak said:


> Hi i wanted to settle in Dubai for saving purpose, right now i am able to manage a job of 15000 AED per Month, please guide me is it possible to arrange saving of 5000 AED monthly from this salary
> Apart from salary, nothing has to provided from my company, i opted this opportunity hoping i to get a launching plateform in UAE
> 
> My office in DIP, if i will reside in Sharjah and do up and down for 1 Hour coming and 1 Hr going 9which i am ready to bear), themn there possiblity of saving 5000 AED pe rmonth?
> 
> 
> will appreciate your honest reply on this please


Hi Modak,

The rent for 1 bedroom in Sharjah will be 45-55K per year. Check on dubizzle.com for the lastest trends. Utilities will cost you around 1000-1200 per month and groceries will be close to 1000 dhs for you couple. Car rent or EMI will be 1500-2000 dhs per month and Petrol will be 500 dhs per month. Now the problem is isnt the traffic but the driving license. I would suggest you to come alone for first 6-7 months, live in shared accommodation and get a driving license. After that take a home and a car and bring your wife. You can save more than 5000 per month if you want to.

You can also live in International City or outskirts of Dubai if you want to avoid Sharjah traffic, the rents will be closer or bit higher than Sharjah. Else rent a Studio.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## Modak

Dear Sunder
Thanks for your quick reply, i am getting 1 bedroom in 35k per year, I do not rent Car for at-least 6 months, i get a car-pool with one of my office mate, all that i have to pay him is 600 AED for car-pooling.
My wife is also intended to do the Job here, hence i am planning to bring her after 3-4 months
hence as per my estimation it is coming as (please chk if it is right estimation)
2916 for room
1200 for utilities
1500 for groceries
600 for car pooling

Total 6216 AED ~ lest assume 7000 AED
In that scenario, i am able to save 8000 AED

Could anyone check if i have taken right estimation?


----------



## Sunder

Modak said:


> Dear Sunder
> Thanks for your quick reply, i am getting 1 bedroom in 35k per year, I do not rent Car for at-least 6 months, i get a car-pool with one of my office mate, all that i have to pay him is 600 AED for car-pooling.
> My wife is also intended to do the Job here, hence i am planning to bring her after 3-4 months
> hence as per my estimation it is coming as (please chk if it is right estimation)
> 2916 for room
> 1200 for utilities
> 1500 for groceries
> 600 for car pooling
> 
> Total 6216 AED ~ lest assume 7000 AED
> In that scenario, i am able to save 8000 AED
> 
> Could anyone check if i have taken right estimation?


Add eating out...movies..weekend going out etc around 2000 Dhs. 6000 Dhs is easy saving, which is 1Lakh in Indian currency per month.


----------



## MIAnewbie

Hi All

Excellent work on this forum. Very informative. I hope some of you will be able to give some feedback on my situation too.

I have been offered a managerial position at a Dubai Bank. The basics of the package is as follows.

Monthly contractual pay- AED 16,000
Entitled for 47 days of paid leave ( 37 annual/ 15 sick) 
One time relocation allowance of AED 15K
One month accommodation 
Entitled to company medical and insurance benefits
end of service benefits- 60% of contractual pay X number of service years.

I am 31 year old Sri Lankan with over 8 years experince in Corporate Banking, Masters Degree. I plan to bring my wife to Dubai as well who is also similarly qualitifed and expereinced in the telecom sector. Hopeful that she can find a job as well.

Please let me know if this is a good package as my main motivation is to save up a decent sum of money within 2-3 years. We are not looking for a very lavish lifestyle but do expect to travel and enjoy some of the benefits Dubai offers. 

Cheers


----------



## Stevesolar

MIAnewbie said:


> Entitled for 47 days of paid leave ( 37 annual/ 15 sick)


Hi,
Typical banker - you can't add up!

Package seems on the low side - if you are going to be management level.
Do you have school age children? Education is expensive here.
Are they offering any accommodation allowance or performance bonus - as both of these would be normal in your sector?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## MIAnewbie

Hi Steve

32 annual.. my bad.

Entiltled to Performance bonus but not a housing allowance. When I checked with a couple of employees working there I was told that is the norm. 
We do not have any kids and are not planning for any in the near future either. 
My plans are to settle down, find a decent apartment and bring my wife in a 2-3 months. Hopefully she will be able to find a job. 

Cheers


M


----------



## Modak

Hi
If you will reside in Dubai, to b every frank i am not sure you are going to save too much, approx 1000 AED you will be able to save if you will live tight

You have to search some option to move in sharjah and daily to and fro from there for about 1 hours then you will be able to save 5000 AED approx

That is my perception, although many person may differ

Thanks and gud luck mate


----------



## MIAnewbie

Thanks mate. I was planning on residing in Sharjah and doing the daily commute since I have some friends there who are doing the same thing and say its not too bad. 
Any idea on how easy or difficult it is to find work for females in the telecom or service marketing sectors?


----------



## Modak

Actually i do not have any idea about this, it will be too early for me to say something on this

although i also gathered some information for my wife job in HR and recruitment sector, and the information which i got is not too good

for the sector of your wife, i asked with my colleague and they said it is OK
Thanks


----------



## MIAnewbie

Thanks modak


----------



## Briviao

Hi everyone, I am new to the forum and need some advice.

Can you please give an opinion on this package?

Of course we are talking on an annual basisì.
Basic salary : AED 246,000
Housing allowance: AED 88,000
Car allowance: AED 30,000

I think that visa, medical insurance, schooling allowance, annual ticket are included as well.

I am a senior engineer (37 years old) in the renewable energy industry with 8 years of experience in solar. My company (very large global technical consultancy firm) offered me to relocate in the Dubai office to support our business there. I would be the leader engineer for solar in the Dubai office. In Italy my net salary is around 31k€ with no allowances. I know of course the proposed package is much better than what I get now but the question is: is it in line with my experience and would allow me to have a decent life in Dubai and save, let's say 8000/10000 AED per month.


----------



## hareshp

Hi all,

Newbie here I just wanted some advice.

I want to relocate to Dubai from London and work as an accountant. I have an uncle working there as a finance manager for a medium sized company (100mil turnover) and I asked him if there were any vacancies. He asked me for my CV and salary expectations.

I told him I expected the equivalent of £30000 or higher (using google currency converter that comes to 173000 AED) as a slight improvement from my previous role in London. I feel I should of investigated a bit more and shouldn't have purely based my expectations from my London salary. I wanted to find out if what I asked for is enough and what else I should negotiate for? 

I am due to discuss with him further in a few weeks or so through Skype as I am due to start work in July. I just wanted to know what else is necessary to have in a package so I am aware with I discuss everything with him . My details are below:

28 years old
British
5 years experience in finance
BSc Hons Maths with Business Management from Queen Mary University of London
ACCA Part qualified 

Thanks,
H


----------



## Modak

Hi Briviao
Answering to your question, Your previous salary was 1,27,541 AED per annum and now in Dubai it will be 3,64,000 AED per annum
It means 2.85(approx) times more then your current salary
While i asked with my colleagues from Europe they answered Dubai is around 3 times costlier then Europe
Considering European lifestyle, i assume it will be a tight call for you to save 10000 AED per month if you will live in balanced way, although you will be easily able to save around 6000 AED per month.

Again i would say, my answer is based on speculations and information gathered by 10 persons belongs from Europe and UK working with us here in Dubai

Thanks


----------



## Skip_ZA

Briviao said:


> Hi everyone, I am new to the forum and need some advice.
> 
> Can you please give an opinion on this package?
> 
> Of course we are talking on an annual basisì.
> Basic salary : AED 246,000
> Housing allowance: AED 88,000
> Car allowance: AED 30,000
> 
> I think that visa, medical insurance, schooling allowance, annual ticket are included as well.
> 
> I am a senior engineer (37 years old) in the renewable energy industry with 8 years of experience in solar. My company (very large global technical consultancy firm) offered me to relocate in the Dubai office to support our business there. I would be the leader engineer for solar in the Dubai office. In Italy my net salary is around 31k€ with no allowances. I know of course the proposed package is much better than what I get now but the question is: is it in line with my experience and would allow me to have a decent life in Dubai and save, let's say 8000/10000 AED per month.


It's around 30k per month. You would do well if you come on your own and no family/kids.

From what ive read here, that is do-able but i dont think 8-10k savings per month. Also for such a mangerial position it seems a low ammount??

*Let's wait and see what the seasoned and "people who know" have to say.*

I've done research and you can expect to pay for the following per month:

Housing & Utilities 10k (thats a 8k for housing and 2k utilities)
Groceries 2k
Internet & phone 1k
car 1.5k
petrol 1k
Restuarant 2times per week 1.2k (150AED per person x 2times x 4 weeks)
activities 1.6k

spending and contingencies 5k

TOTAL = 23.3k 

Package 30k - 23.3k = Savings of around 6.7k

>>So if you live more frugal you could get to 8k. But i dont see the 10k happening.

Also note that you will have to pay for DEWA connection and agent fees once off of 5%.

Also 5% housing fee per month (but ive included it in the 2k utilities).


----------



## Sunder

Briviao said:


> Hi everyone, I am new to the forum and need some advice.
> 
> Can you please give an opinion on this package?
> 
> Of course we are talking on an annual basisì.
> Basic salary : AED 246,000
> Housing allowance: AED 88,000
> Car allowance: AED 30,000
> 
> I think that visa, medical insurance, schooling allowance, annual ticket are included as well.
> 
> I am a senior engineer (37 years old) in the renewable energy industry with 8 years of experience in solar. My company (very large global technical consultancy firm) offered me to relocate in the Dubai office to support our business there. I would be the leader engineer for solar in the Dubai office. In Italy my net salary is around 31k€ with no allowances. I know of course the proposed package is much better than what I get now but the question is: is it in line with my experience and would allow me to have a decent life in Dubai and save, let's say 8000/10000 AED per month.


Hi Briviao,

It depends on your lifestyle whether you can save that amount or not. You can have a look at the previous posts about the cost of living. How many kids you have, will your wife be working ?? which car you prefer and where will u live ( Marina,JLT is area where europeans live and are costly).

Some more things to be thgt of:

1) Schooling allowance : usually cos pay only 30-40K per annum per child. European and American schools are lot more costlier.
2) Yearly increment is in single digits, so negotiate for more if you can.
3) Consider bonus as zero if any.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## FourAgreements

Hi Brivia,

Your salary here is just over 30,000 AED a month. I will assume you're coming alone as you made no mention of family. I can't comment on whether the salary is in line with your industry and experience. 

But I disagree with the above comments regarding how much you can save. I think you could easily save 10k AED a month, and probably more. It will just depend on where you live and your personal and spending habits. 

For example, the temperature you keep your apartment. Some people are okay at 25, 26 degrees. Others need to sleep in a meat locker. This makes for large difference in utility bills. In groceries, vegetarians probably spend less than carnivores. A gluten-free, organic diet will cost a lot more than a diet of noodles, kraft dinner, and fake cheese sandwiches. Are you a shopaholic, collecting watches and shirts like they're going out of style, or are you content with what you have, and only add pieces now and then? Do you want to go out every weekend with the boys, drinking and partying like you live in a music video? 

All of these things create huge variations in the amount of money one person will spend over another.

I think Skip's numbers in the above post are a little high. As a reference, we are a couple, no kids, I don't work, we have high grocery bills and eat meals out frequently, and I like to buy expensive health supplements - and we still don't spend 20k a month. (But we don't do brunches, and rarely do alcohol.) For example, our housing & utilities cost is 8k, 7 for housing and 1k utilities (Dewa and Emicool, which is district cooling) for a 1-bdrm apt. in motor city. A cheaper apt. will mean lower security deposit, agency fee, and monthly housing fee added to Dewa bill. But if you want to live on the Palm, then of course it will all be higher. 

Also, petrol amount is too high as well, unless you LOVE to drive and drive all the time, everywhere. We spend around 500 month for a 4x4, and that covers daily commute, weekends exploring around Dubai, and any offroading.

And the spending and contingencies amount of 5k, well, if you don't have any contingencies and don't need to buy stuff constantly or live life like it's a music video, that becomes savings.








Briviao said:


> Hi everyone, I am new to the forum and need some advice.
> 
> Can you please give an opinion on this package?
> 
> Of course we are talking on an annual basisì.
> Basic salary : AED 246,000
> Housing allowance: AED 88,000
> Car allowance: AED 30,000
> 
> I think that visa, medical insurance, schooling allowance, annual ticket are included as well.
> 
> I am a senior engineer (37 years old) in the renewable energy industry with 8 years of experience in solar. My company (very large global technical consultancy firm) offered me to relocate in the Dubai office to support our business there. I would be the leader engineer for solar in the Dubai office. In Italy my net salary is around 31k€ with no allowances. I know of course the proposed package is much better than what I get now but the question is: is it in line with my experience and would allow me to have a decent life in Dubai and save, let's say 8000/10000 AED per month.


----------



## Skip_ZA

have to note that obviously i prepare for the higher spectrum without going overboard.

The high contingencies are unexpected things coming up and obv the higher the better to save yourself unnecessary expenditure and debt. if unused it goes directly towards savings.

The 1k for petrol includes insurance. 

But thanks for helping me in the right direction and others as well.


----------



## Briviao

Modak said:


> Hi Briviao
> Answering to your question, Your previous salary was 1,27,541 AED per annum and now in Dubai it will be 3,64,000 AED per annum
> It means 2.85(approx) times more then your current salary
> While i asked with my colleagues from Europe they answered Dubai is around 3 times costlier then Europe
> Considering European lifestyle, i assume it will be a tight call for you to save 10000 AED per month if you will live in balanced way, although you will be easily able to save around 6000 AED per month.
> 
> Again i would say, my answer is based on speculations and information gathered by 10 persons belongs from Europe and UK working with us here in Dubai
> 
> Thanks


Thansk for this. I imagine that the 3x cost of living in Dubai should be balanced on what is the cost of living I have in Italy. Anyway this provides good information! Thanks!


----------



## Briviao

Skip_ZA said:


> It's around 30k per month. You would do well if you come on your own and no family/kids.
> 
> From what ive read here, that is do-able but i dont think 8-10k savings per month. Also for such a mangerial position it seems a low ammount??
> 
> *Let's wait and see what the seasoned and "people who know" have to say.*
> 
> I've done research and you can expect to pay for the following per month:
> 
> Housing & Utilities 10k (thats a 8k for housing and 2k utilities)
> Groceries 2k
> Internet & phone 1k
> car 1.5k
> petrol 1k
> Restuarant 2times per week 1.2k (150AED per person x 2times x 4 weeks)
> activities 1.6k
> 
> spending and contingencies 5k
> 
> TOTAL = 23.3k
> 
> Package 30k - 23.3k = Savings of around 6.7k
> 
> >>So if you live more frugal you could get to 8k. But i dont see the 10k happening.
> 
> Also note that you will have to pay for DEWA connection and agent fees once off of 5%.
> 
> Also 5% housing fee per month (but ive included it in the 2k utilities).


Thanks!! These are really useful information! I am starting to get an idea of the living cost. Much appreciated your help and advice!


----------



## Briviao

Sunder said:


> Hi Briviao,
> 
> It depends on your lifestyle whether you can save that amount or not. You can have a look at the previous posts about the cost of living. How many kids you have, will your wife be working ?? which car you prefer and where will u live ( Marina,JLT is area where europeans live and are costly).
> 
> Some more things to be thgt of:
> 
> 1) Schooling allowance : usually cos pay only 30-40K per annum per child. European and American schools are lot more costlier.
> 2) Yearly increment is in single digits, so negotiate for more if you can.
> 3) Consider bonus as zero if any.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sunder.


I have no wife and kids so I would be fine with a small flat 1 bdrm but I want to have it in a nice area where I can go out in the evening and have some social life. I am loooking at costs for this kind of flat in Dubai Marina. Do you have an idea if the 88k would be enough for a decent flat in that area? I looked in Dubizzle but there are so many options that is difficult to compare... I will try to negotiate for more housing allowance for sure and for some more basic salary. Thanks!


----------



## Briviao

FourAgreements said:


> Hi Brivia,
> 
> Your salary here is just over 30,000 AED a month. I will assume you're coming alone as you made no mention of family. I can't comment on whether the salary is in line with your industry and experience.
> 
> But I disagree with the above comments regarding how much you can save. I think you could easily save 10k AED a month, and probably more. It will just depend on where you live and your personal and spending habits.
> 
> For example, the temperature you keep your apartment. Some people are okay at 25, 26 degrees. Others need to sleep in a meat locker. This makes for large difference in utility bills. In groceries, vegetarians probably spend less than carnivores. A gluten-free, organic diet will cost a lot more than a diet of noodles, kraft dinner, and fake cheese sandwiches. Are you a shopaholic, collecting watches and shirts like they're going out of style, or are you content with what you have, and only add pieces now and then? Do you want to go out every weekend with the boys, drinking and partying like you live in a music video?
> 
> All of these things create huge variations in the amount of money one person will spend over another.
> 
> I think Skip's numbers in the above post are a little high. As a reference, we are a couple, no kids, I don't work, we have high grocery bills and eat meals out frequently, and I like to buy expensive health supplements - and we still don't spend 20k a month. (But we don't do brunches, and rarely do alcohol.) For example, our housing & utilities cost is 8k, 7 for housing and 1k utilities (Dewa and Emicool, which is district cooling) for a 1-bdrm apt. in motor city. A cheaper apt. will mean lower security deposit, agency fee, and monthly housing fee added to Dewa bill. But if you want to live on the Palm, then of course it will all be higher.
> 
> Also, petrol amount is too high as well, unless you LOVE to drive and drive all the time, everywhere. We spend around 500 month for a 4x4, and that covers daily commute, weekends exploring around Dubai, and any offroading.
> 
> And the spending and contingencies amount of 5k, well, if you don't have any contingencies and don't need to buy stuff constantly or live life like it's a music video, that becomes savings.


Yes I would come alone and I am not a "music video" lifestyle fan. I would mainly like to enjoy the beach during freetime and live in an area where you have some life at night (Dubai Marina?). I don't want to live in the Palm, this is sure!

The point on DEWA expenses is really of help! I thought that, being the cooling centralised, the cost was fixed irrelevant of the temperature you set. I don't like strong A/C so I would save money on this.

I would have a normal diet (no special needs).

I am not a shopaholic and would mainly spend my money in food, some night out (with some alchool but not every weekend and not heavy driniking) and sports.

I would use the car only for home-work trips (and depending on the location of the house I could use metro, the workplace is just in front of a metro station).

Given all this, it seems to me that I can live quite well with the money offered. I am only a bit concerned on the accomodation cost (considering Dubai Marina) and therefore I am going to ask more on that.

One question: flight tickets (once per year) are usually paid to the entire family? As I am single, should I ask for at least 2 or maybe 3 tickets?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Skip_ZA

Briviao said:


> Yes I would come alone and I am not a "music video" lifestyle fan. I would mainly like to enjoy the beach during freetime and live in an area where you have some life at night (Dubai Marina?). I don't want to live in the Palm, this is sure!
> 
> The point on DEWA expenses is really of help! I thought that, being the cooling centralised, the cost was fixed irrelevant of the temperature you set. I don't like strong A/C so I would save money on this.
> 
> I would have a normal diet (no special needs).
> 
> I am not a shopaholic and would mainly spend my money in food, some night out (with some alchool but not every weekend and not heavy driniking) and sports.
> 
> I would use the car only for home-work trips (and depending on the location of the house I could use metro, the workplace is just in front of a metro station).
> 
> Given all this, it seems to me that I can live quite well with the money offered. I am only a bit concerned on the accomodation cost (considering Dubai Marina) and therefore I am going to ask more on that.
> 
> One question: flight tickets (once per year) are usually paid to the entire family? As I am single, should I ask for at least 2 or maybe 3 tickets?
> 
> Thanks for your help!


Well on that info then 10k is really do-able. Also if you use metro then this could also in fact cut some costs especially in the first couple of months.

go onto www.dubizzle.com and search for apartments in Dubai Marina. There are quite significant differences in studio - 1brm - 2brm apartments and location of these.

Dont know about the flight ticketing.

The reason why i inflate my prices are to protect against price increases and unforseen things. Hence i also have allot in contingencies. Think of extra costs you normally dont budget for, like > banking fees, traffic fines, parking fees, etc.. etc..


----------



## LittleStampede

Anyone got any experience of working in real estate on a commission only basis?


----------



## LittleStampede

Husband has been offered a job starting in a few months. He's got saving's he's willing to invest in this, but it's a big risk. Just wondered what the ratio of success stories to failure stories are!


----------



## Ebmat

Hi everyone,
I have been looking through the forum for the past few months and I have been able to gather lots of useful information. I have been thinking about exploring the experience of working at the UAE and some help from the knowledgeable expats in this forum will be appreciated, especially those of you in the engineering field.
My stats:
Civil Engineering degree from the US and obtained engineering license 3 years ago.
7 years of experience in the construction management field
I work for one of the major construction/engineering companies with offices in the UAE.
My current salary in the US is close to 90K per year
Married and children are a possibility in the near future

I am looking into applying for positions in Dubai within the company and I would like to know what a reasonable expectation would be based on my experience/qualifications. I was expecting to ask my employer for the equivalent of my current salary after living expenses but, after doing some research in this forum, I'm not sure if that's very realistic. I would like to be able to live comfortably (not necessarily lavish) and still be able to save some money at the end of the day. 
Can any one in engineering/construction field provide any input?


----------



## Sunder

Ebmat said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have been looking through the forum for the past few months and I have been able to gather lots of useful information. I have been thinking about exploring the experience of working at the UAE and some help from the knowledgeable expats in this forum will be appreciated, especially those of you in the engineering field.
> My stats:
> Civil Engineering degree from the US and obtained engineering license 3 years ago.
> 7 years of experience in the construction management field
> I work for one of the major construction/engineering companies with offices in the UAE.
> My current salary in the US is close to 90K per year
> Married and children are a possibility in the near future
> 
> I am looking into applying for positions in Dubai within the company and I would like to know what a reasonable expectation would be based on my experience/qualifications. I was expecting to ask my employer for the equivalent of my current salary after living expenses but, after doing some research in this forum, I'm not sure if that's very realistic. I would like to be able to live comfortably (not necessarily lavish) and still be able to save some money at the end of the day.
> Can any one in engineering/construction field provide any input?


Hi Ebmat,

Construction field is most sought after jobs here, due to the great boom. I would like to remind you that you might have to work in scorching heat of 45degC (113degF)+ for 6-7 months of the year. I really dont know how much time you will be spending in the field out of the comfort of your AC office but being out even 10 min can be a problem. Still if you wanna come down the costs of living is in the previous posts. So you can calculate according to the lifestyle you want to pursue and savings you are going to make.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## Ebmat

Sunder said:


> Hi Ebmat,
> 
> Construction field is most sought after jobs here, due to the great boom. I would like to remind you that you might have to work in scorching heat of 45degC (113degF)+ for 6-7 months of the year. I really dont know how much time you will be spending in the field out of the comfort of your AC office but being out even 10 min can be a problem. Still if you wanna come down the costs of living is in the previous posts. So you can calculate according to the lifestyle you want to pursue and savings you are going to make.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sunder.


I spend most of the time in the office but I do have to spend pard of the day in the field, definitely more than 10 minutes. So that is something to think about. And, the work day can be long, 10 to 12 hours sometimes. 
Based on the previous posts the cost of living is not much higher than where I am in the US, maybe 25% higher. Just trying to get an idea of what I can expect to make based on my experience/qualifications.


----------



## jgw99

Ebmat said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have been looking through the forum for the past few months and I have been able to gather lots of useful information. I have been thinking about exploring the experience of working at the UAE and some help from the knowledgeable expats in this forum will be appreciated, especially those of you in the engineering field.
> My stats:
> Civil Engineering degree from the US and obtained engineering license 3 years ago.
> 7 years of experience in the construction management field
> I work for one of the major construction/engineering companies with offices in the UAE.
> My current salary in the US is close to 90K per year
> Married and children are a possibility in the near future
> 
> I am looking into applying for positions in Dubai within the company and I would like to know what a reasonable expectation would be based on my experience/qualifications. I was expecting to ask my employer for the equivalent of my current salary after living expenses but, after doing some research in this forum, I'm not sure if that's very realistic. I would like to be able to live comfortably (not necessarily lavish) and still be able to save some money at the end of the day.
> Can any one in engineering/construction field provide any input?


My wife works as a Design Engineer so she mostly works inside the office. After a couple of rounds of negotiations, we were able to get a 26% salary increase including all the allowances (vs pretaxed salary in the US). No income taxes here and the US gov't allows for up to ~ $100K of foreign earned income exclusion to federal taxes for 2015. For state taxes, more complicated to explain. It's not that big a net increase considering that cost of living here is roughly 7-10% (when gas prices at the pump were at $3.60 a gallon) but wife wanted to have "big public infrastructure" projects on her resume so we thought it is worth a shot considering we have no kid. My wife was in the midst of taking graduate classes which as you know companies back in the States would at least subsidize a big chunk of the cost so she had to stop that as the company here doesn't offer such incentives even though it's too technically a foreign affiliate of the US company. There is also no OT pay for her company where back in States, there was ( not that it was any more than about 75 hrs a year on avg but still good to have when you do work over the usual Wkly hours). 

Does your wife work and if so, will she plan to work here? That is also something to consider when it comes to the numbers.

I work for myself but I work US hours. And the 8-9 hr difference PLUS the wkday/wkend difference in schedule is challenging for family life.

One last thing to consider and it might be company specific but my wife did tell me that construction related engineers might have a 6 day work week. You are in construction mgmt and I assume different from a site engineer.

Hope that helps.


----------



## BedouGirl

Most site staff work here a six-day week regardless of what they do.


----------



## Ebmat

jgw99 said:


> My wife works as a Design Engineer so she mostly works inside the office. After a couple of rounds of negotiations, we were able to get a 26% salary increase including all the allowances (vs pretaxed salary in the US). No income taxes here and the US gov't allows for up to ~ $100K of foreign earned income exclusion to federal taxes for 2015. For state taxes, more complicated to explain. It's not that big a net increase considering that cost of living here is roughly 7-10% (when gas prices at the pump were at $3.60 a gallon) but wife wanted to have "big public infrastructure" projects on her resume so we thought it is worth a shot considering we have no kid. My wife was in the midst of taking graduate classes which as you know companies back in the States would at least subsidize a big chunk of the cost so she had to stop that as the company here doesn't offer such incentives even though it's too technically a foreign affiliate of the US company. There is also no OT pay for her company where back in States, there was ( not that it was any more than about 75 hrs a year on avg but still good to have when you do work over the usual Wkly hours).
> 
> Does your wife work and if so, will she plan to work here? That is also something to consider when it comes to the numbers.
> 
> I work for myself but I work US hours. And the 8-9 hr difference PLUS the wkday/wkend difference in schedule is challenging for family life.
> 
> One last thing to consider and it might be company specific but my wife did tell me that construction related engineers might have a 6 day work week. You are in construction mgmt and I assume different from a site engineer.
> 
> Hope that helps.


My wife works and she is an architect. but, we we are not counting on her working there as it is hard to get a job out there. Some member of this forum talk about sending tons of applications and not getting any response. I think that I have a better chance because I already work for a company with offices in the Middle East. 


The 6 day work week is news to me, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## BedouGirl

Ebmat said:


> My wife works and she is an architect. but, we we are not counting on her working there as it is hard to get a job out there. Some member of this forum talk about sending tons of applications and not getting any response. I think that I have a better chance because I already work for a company with offices in the Middle East.
> 
> 
> The 6 day work week is news to me, thanks for the heads up.


I don't think your wife will have a problem getting a job here. Good architects are sought after. She should try looking at career sections on company websites - most firms here have their own recruitment teams.


----------



## Ebmat

BedouGirl said:


> I don't think your wife will have a problem getting a job here. Good architects are sought after. She should try looking at career sections on company websites - most firms here have their own recruitment teams.


Good to know. We just didn't want to wait until I get there just to realize that. How about engineers in the CM field? Am I better off doing it internally through the company that I work for? Or doing a fresh start with a different company? 
I know that I'm a bit off topic here in relation to this thread but it's all related to the salary package. I'm getting the feel that I might get the same amount that I'm currently making... It would be the equivalent to 28k AED per month. But at least it feels like I can get a better chance of landing a job there.


----------



## BedouGirl

Ebmat said:


> Good to know. We just didn't want to wait until I get there just to realize that. How about engineers in the CM field? Am I better off doing it internally through the company that I work for? Or doing a fresh start with a different company? I know that I'm a bit off topic here in relation to this thread but it's all related to the salary package. I'm getting the feel that I might get the same amount that I'm currently making... It would be the equivalent to 28k AED per month. But at least it feels like I can get a better chance of landing a job there.


That's a bit like asking how long is a piece of string. If your current employer can offer you moving expenses and treats the role as an international appointment, you might be better to stick with a company you know. What you may find here is that people can be removed from projects very quickly if the client decides they no longer want them for whatever reason. Then, you're in a situation where your current employer may not be able to offer you an alternative. Perhaps, and I do say perhaps, if it's your current employer, you may be better assisted if such a situation should arise.


----------



## vrp0212

Forumers,

Needed some urgent help to decide on a job offer i have in dubai. The offer is for an Engagement manager position with a consulting firm and I will most probably work with one of the large banks for Business transformation programs leveraging technology. I am a computer engineer and MBA(from one of the top schools in India) by qualification and have around 9+ years of total experience. My experience includes workex across various cities in India and close to 4 years in Newyork and a short stint in Singapore.

My current situation in India -
2,20,000 INR monthly salary package approx. 
After tax I make around 160000 INR monthly. 9411 AED when converted.
Transportation and medical insurance is provided.

Dubai offer -
31000 AED Fixed monthly.
Have not really talked about any allowances. 

I have not really looked at the Middle east geography earlier since my imperssion was that the opportunities for project managers/business consultants was very limited in this geography. Let me know if this impression is correct.

On first look, the salary is approximately 3 times of what I am earning but the cost of living in Dubai seems to be high from the living cost calculalators. Let me know if the offer is ok for my level of experience and the qualifications that i bring to the table.

A quick response will be very helpful.


----------



## vrp0212

Hi All,

Could you please help me out with the above question please? Need to make a decision in a day or 2 and hence any inputs will be very helpful.

I have also been told by a source that the "IIM" (Indian Institute of Management) brand is not really known in Middle east and hence i can't expect a premium for my MBA credential. I hold an Indian passport.

Thanks..


----------



## imac

vrp0212 said:


> Forumers,
> 
> Needed some urgent help to decide on a job offer i have in dubai. The offer is for an Engagement manager position with a consulting firm and I will most probably work with one of the large banks for Business transformation programs leveraging technology. I am a computer engineer and MBA(from one of the top schools in India) by qualification and have around 9+ years of total experience. My experience includes workex across various cities in India and close to 4 years in Newyork and a short stint in Singapore.
> 
> My current situation in India -
> 2,20,000 INR monthly salary package approx.
> After tax I make around 160000 INR monthly. 9411 AED when converted.
> Transportation and medical insurance is provided.
> 
> Dubai offer -
> 31000 AED Fixed monthly.
> Have not really talked about any allowances.
> 
> I have not really looked at the Middle east geography earlier since my imperssion was that the opportunities for project managers/business consultants was very limited in this geography. Let me know if this impression is correct.
> 
> On first look, the salary is approximately 3 times of what I am earning but the cost of living in Dubai seems to be high from the living cost calculalators. Let me know if the offer is ok for my level of experience and the qualifications that i bring to the table.
> 
> A quick response will be very helpful.


your offer is about standard for the role, not exceptional but not bad either... you should clarify the other components and the breakdown, specially schooling...

your impression of opportunities in the field is incorrect...


----------



## imac

vrp0212 said:


> ...I have also been told by a source that the "IIM" (Indian Institute of Management) brand is not really known in Middle east and hence i can't expect a premium for my MBA credential. I hold an Indian passport...


an MBA credential will not provide you with any significant premium in an IT role until you climb much higher in the food chain... its typically post-director level positions when it really starts becoming a factor in how your career will progress more than how your worth would be calculated...

at that point, the fact that your credential is from a specific school is basically meaningless... your personal aptitude, and your experience have the most weight...


----------



## rsinner

vrp0212 said:


> Forumers,
> 
> Needed some urgent help to decide on a job offer i have in dubai. The offer is for an Engagement manager position with a consulting firm and I will most probably work with one of the large banks for Business transformation programs leveraging technology. I am a computer engineer and MBA(from one of the top schools in India) by qualification and have around 9+ years of total experience. My experience includes workex across various cities in India and close to 4 years in Newyork and a short stint in Singapore.
> 
> My current situation in India -
> 2,20,000 INR monthly salary package approx.
> After tax I make around 160000 INR monthly. 9411 AED when converted.
> Transportation and medical insurance is provided.
> 
> Dubai offer -
> 31000 AED Fixed monthly.
> Have not really talked about any allowances.
> 
> I have not really looked at the Middle east geography earlier since my imperssion was that the opportunities for project managers/business consultants was very limited in this geography. Let me know if this impression is correct.
> 
> On first look, the salary is approximately 3 times of what I am earning but the cost of living in Dubai seems to be high from the living cost calculalators. Let me know if the offer is ok for my level of experience and the qualifications that i bring to the table.
> 
> A quick response will be very helpful.


When you say that you "have not really talked about allowances" does it mean that there will be allowances like housing, child education, transport etc on top? These could be as high as 50% of the package in the region, so we are talking of material numbers. Also, things like a good medical insurance cover (very important) and flights home annually are standard.

If 31K is all in, then that is about 100K USD p.a. Just think back whether your NYC colleagues or people at the same level as you (EM?) were making more than 100K?

If we are talking about a top consulting firm (MBB) or a good second tier firm (ATK, Accenture etc) the salary seems to be on the lower side. What is the bonus potential?

As far as the IIM brand is concerned - there are a few IIM alumni, but outside of Indians not many know about it HERE (but if you go to a proper global city like NYC, London, HK etc a lot of non Indians in the relevant industries like banking and consulting would know about it). After 9 years of work ex I do not think where you graduated from does anything more than opening doors for you. So do not try and think that there will be a "premium" offered just because you are from an IIM (and there are 13-14 of them now?)

You haven't mentioned about the family situation for you, but go through the thread and the living cost estimates, and you will realise that things like housing and schooling will take up a big chunk of the salary.

My advice would be to (a) clarify the allowances, (b) if this is all in, re-negotiate the salary, (c) look for something else.


----------



## vrp0212

Rsinner , Imac -

Thanks for your feedback. This really helps.

In NY, an Indian expat EM would earn 120+ K a year ( and that's on the lower side). This leads me to believe that i should look for a higher package. I will see how much traction i get on the allowances. Looks like schooling and transportation is something that will be paid but acco won't be

Regarding the opportunities in the IT consulting space, is there a website or link that will give me a good idea of the opportunities in the space? How big are the Technology/operations teams of banks like Arab bank, Mashreq etc? For comparison BofA's IT/business operations teams was around 30K strong.

Just thought the opportunities are limited because i was not able to find anybody from my engineering or bschool network here. In comparison, there will be somebody or the other in most of the other global cities.If i decide to finally take up the Dubai offer, the plan is to be there for next 8-10 years and hence would like to know about other opportunities in case i have to shift after 2 or 3 years.


----------



## vecchio

Hello everyone,

I got a job offer for a System Analyst position in Abu Dhabi. Could you please help me to evaluate if the offer is good or not for a family of 3.
My wife won't work and we have one kid 6 years old.

The company offer is:

All inclusive salary: 18,000 AED - 21,000 AED per month (negotiation is ongoing)
Education allowance: 14,500 AED per year, it should be increased to 19,500 AED after 5 years.
Rellocation assintance: 10,000 AED
Car rent and hotel for 1 month 
Medical insurance for the family.
It seems the company is far from downtown around 40 km, round trip 80 km

What kind of life is possible to have with this salary? We will be able to safe anything?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## TallyHo

For a family of three with a child in school it's not a good offer.

Education allowance is too low. You need 45K a year, minimum. The better schools are even more expensive.

Housing is very expensive. If you want a two bedroom apartment you will spend at least 100K a year and that will be in an unremarkable area of Abu Dhabi.

Frankly, you will struggle on that offer. 

The problem with your offer is that it's geared towards middle income Indian families. I say this because the school allowance seems right for Indian schools. But you are not Indian and you will not live within that community and have the support network of that community that allows them to live comfortably on smaller packages.




vecchio said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I got a job offer for a System Analyst position in Abu Dhabi. Could you please help me to evaluate if the offer is good or not for a family of 3.
> My wife won't work and we have one kid 6 years old.
> 
> The company offer is:
> 
> All inclusive salary: 18,000 AED - 21,000 AED per month (negotiation is ongoing)
> Education allowance: 14,500 AED per year, it should be increased to 19,500 AED after 5 years.
> Rellocation assintance: 10,000 AED
> Car rent and hotel for 1 month
> Medical insurance for the family.
> It seems the company is far from downtown around 40 km, round trip 80 km
> 
> What kind of life is possible to have with this salary? We will be able to safe anything?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## rsinner

vrp0212 said:


> Rsinner , Imac -
> 
> Thanks for your feedback. This really helps.
> 
> In NY, an Indian expat EM would earn 120+ K a year ( and that's on the lower side). This leads me to believe that i should look for a higher package. I will see how much traction i get on the allowances. Looks like schooling and transportation is something that will be paid but acco won't be
> 
> Regarding the opportunities in the IT consulting space, is there a website or link that will give me a good idea of the opportunities in the space? How big are the Technology/operations teams of banks like Arab bank, Mashreq etc? For comparison BofA's IT/business operations teams was around 30K strong.
> 
> Just thought the opportunities are limited because i was not able to find anybody from my engineering or bschool network here. In comparison, there will be somebody or the other in most of the other global cities.If i decide to finally take up the Dubai offer, the plan is to be there for next 8-10 years and hence would like to know about other opportunities in case i have to shift after 2 or 3 years.


so basically you have your answer - at a minimum your package should be the same as any other global city. Forget about the tax savings - there are numerous "fees" in Dubai and the cost of living is high.
I am not in IT so cannot tell you about the space. But I have a classmate from engineering school, working for a local bank in their analytics team, who was NOT an MBA yet started off with 170K USD p.a.

Having said that, 31K + schooling + a couple of thousand for transport is a decent package, but you are being short changed (yet I cannot comment on what IT consulting salaries should look like)

The IIT and IIM network is small here, but then the market is small as well.


----------



## vecchio

TallyHo said:


> For a family of three with a child in school it's not a good offer.
> 
> Education allowance is too low. You need 45K a year, minimum. The better schools are even more expensive.
> 
> Housing is very expensive. If you want a two bedroom apartment you will spend at least 100K a year and that will be in an unremarkable area of Abu Dhabi.
> 
> Frankly, you will struggle on that offer.
> 
> The problem with your offer is that it's geared towards middle income Indian families. I say this because the school allowance seems right for Indian schools. But you are not Indian and you will not live within that community and have the support network of that community that allows them to live comfortably on smaller packages.


Hello TallyHo,
Thank you so much for the quick response.

From your perspective how a good offer for a couple with a kid look like?
I don't have a luxurious life here in Brazil, but I don't have rent expenses, since my wife works as well we are able to have two cars and pay for a good school.


----------



## KRS1

Well I finally got an offer from a Dubai Law Firm.

The position is for a Business Development Exec with a salary of 27,000 AED.

Basic is about 12,000, car 5,000and housing 10,000

The recruiter says this is a fantastic offer. However readying through the forum its seems okay. It is a hell of a lot more than I earn in London, but obviously is it enough to enjoy life in Dubai.

I don't want to live like a pauper and not be able to go out, but live reasonable and experience dubai.

What do you guys think?

Oh I am single with no dependents.


----------



## solospy

For a single person its a fair offer. In fact its a good offer where you can live a reasonable life and also save a bit as well.


----------



## emrah

I give it a go:
Pretty sure that the offer is not good at all, but wanted to hear your opinion.

Previous offer was 100k but negotiated more.

Salary would be 130k a year 
so about 10.800 AED a month
with everything included. ( Car Allowance , House Allowance, Medical Insurance, Flight back)

I have no experience in this role. (Technical Retail)
It will be with my 1 year old baby, my wife and me.
My wife is an MBA holder and would work later.

Could we manage it in Abu Dhabi?

Based on my calculation, I would have 1500 AED still left every month after bills and rent. Is this realistic?

Ideally, i wanted to work, gain experience and then move to a new and better job. Its better to be here already to find new jobs.


----------



## Stevesolar

emrah said:


> I give it a go:
> Pretty sure that the offer is not good at all, but wanted to hear your opinion.
> 
> Previous offer was 100k but negotiated more.
> 
> Salary would be 130k a year
> so about 10.800 AED a month
> with everything included. ( Car Allowance , House Allowance, Medical Insurance, Flight back)
> 
> I have no experience in this role. (Technical Retail)
> It will be with my 1 year old baby, my wife and me.
> My wife is an MBA holder and would work later.
> 
> Could we manage it in Abu Dhabi?
> 
> Based on my calculation, I would have 1500 AED still left every month after bills and rent. Is this realistic?
> 
> Ideally, i wanted to work, gain experience and then move to a new and better job. Its better to be here already to find new jobs.


Hi,
It is not really an acceptable offer.
Don't forget that you can't just switch jobs here like you do in Europe.
Your employer provides your visa and expects you to sign an employment contract for a period of time. If you try to leave before the end of the contract - under UAE law, certain penalties are payable and your employer can put a labour ban on you and make it difficult to cancel your visa and transfer to the new employer.
You are far better negotiating a living salary before you accept a job here - as once you start working for a company, they are very unlikely to change your conditions and give you more money.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## imac

vrp0212 said:


> In NY, an Indian expat EM would earn 120+ K a year ( and that's on the lower side). This leads me to believe that i should look for a higher package..


in consulting, compensation is typically tied to the role you will be in - each role is tied to a billable band that can be passed on to a client - taking into account the company overheads and profit margin... your experience further dictates where you land in the band, and your performance, experience and education (to a lesser degree) together dictate how you will move across bands over time...

a rule is to always negotiate... never accept the first offer made to you - primarily because in this market you are *expected* to negotiate and hence employers tend to low-ball initial offers so in subsequent offers they can present what they were *already* willing to pay you since the start... but at the same time, know where your line is, and if required, be prepared to walk away if you don't believe their offer is fair... that being said, employers also have a line they will not cross, and its really an art to be able to judge where that line is for them... 

what the same role will compensate for in a different market is frankly (in my opinion) not the best way to judge what comparable compensation for a similar role should be in a different market - there are many things driving salary packages, even in the US from state to state - just like real estate...



> Regarding the opportunities in the IT consulting space, is there a website or link that will give me a good idea of the opportunities in the space? How big are the Technology/operations teams of banks like Arab bank, Mashreq etc? For comparison BofA's IT/business operations teams was around 30K strong.


it teams for local banks here is obviously not as large, but they are substantial none the less... again - its not a fair comparison... just like the difference between market capitalization of mashreeq vs boa is not a fair comparison...

a quick peruse through most it consulting firm websites (the established ones) will show you there is consistent demand for roles in the banking industry...


----------



## emrah

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> It is not really an acceptable offer.
> Don't forget that you can't just switch jobs here like you do in Europe.
> Your employer provides your visa and expects you to sign an employment contract for a period of time. If you try to leave before the end of the contract - under UAE law, certain penalties are payable and your employer can put a labour ban on you and make it difficult to cancel your visa and transfer to the new employer.
> You are far better negotiating a living salary before you accept a job here - as once you start working for a company, they are very unlikely to change your conditions and give you more money.
> Cheers
> Steve


_*Thank you, Steve! :yo:
I don't want to risk that. thanks for the advice.
If I am ever in the UAE, I'll get you one Kebab. You seem to be very active in the forum and helping loads. *_

I guess I'll try it one last time to get more. What should I expect before I sign the contract? I was thinking *13-15* would be okay-ish.

Since *2 years* I am trying to find something in my area. It doesn't look like that the UAE needs Fraud Prevention Agents from Europe.

It's kinda upsetting to say "NO" to my first job offer from the UAE. So demotivating, lol. :confused2:


----------



## The Rascal

emrah said:


> _*Thank you, Steve! :yo:
> I don't want to risk that. thanks for the advice.
> If I am ever in the UAE, I'll get you one Kebab. You seem to be very active in the forum and helping loads. *_
> 
> I guess I'll try it one last time to get more. What should I expect before I sign the contract? I was thinking *13-15* would be okay-ish.
> 
> Since *2 years* I am trying to find something in my area. It doesn't look like that the UAE needs Fraud Prevention Agents from Europe.
> 
> It's kinda upsetting to say "NO" to my first job offer from the UAE. So demotivating, lol. :confused2:


However, whilst i agree with my learned friend Steve, it's a lot easier to get a job when you're here.

You'd be amazed at who you meet when you're out and about.

Fraud Prevention Agent? What is that exactly?


----------



## emrah

The Rascal said:


> However, whilst i agree with my learned friend Steve, it's a lot easier to get a job when you're here.
> 
> You'd be amazed at who you meet when you're out and about.
> 
> Fraud Prevention Agent? What is that exactly?


I got that impression too. Many people told me to start small and climb up the career ladder with patience and its easier to find a new job once I am over there as the company doesn't have to invest much and I got UAE experience.

I am dealing with fraudulent purchases and sensitive information, identifying fraud trends and proactively reporting it to the business to prevent further fraudulent purchases. 

Basically, catching bad guys  (and the UAE has a lot)

I think its called Fraud Analyst everywhere else.

I love the job so much.


----------



## Sunder

vrp0212 said:


> Rsinner , Imac -
> 
> Thanks for your feedback. This really helps.
> 
> In NY, an Indian expat EM would earn 120+ K a year ( and that's on the lower side). This leads me to believe that i should look for a higher package. I will see how much traction i get on the allowances. Looks like schooling and transportation is something that will be paid but acco won't be
> 
> Regarding the opportunities in the IT consulting space, is there a website or link that will give me a good idea of the opportunities in the space? How big are the Technology/operations teams of banks like Arab bank, Mashreq etc? For comparison BofA's IT/business operations teams was around 30K strong.
> 
> Just thought the opportunities are limited because i was not able to find anybody from my engineering or bschool network here. In comparison, there will be somebody or the other in most of the other global cities.If i decide to finally take up the Dubai offer, the plan is to be there for next 8-10 years and hence would like to know about other opportunities in case i have to shift after 2 or 3 years.


Hello vrp0212,

The salary is on the lower side considering your experience and educational credentials.
If you can still negotiate, these are the following things:

1) Housing Allowance - 
2) Schooling Allowance - no max cap on number of kids
3) Transportation Allowance:
4) Yearly return flight tickets back home:
5) All Visa and passport and other documentation fees for you and your family to come down to UAE
6) One time furniture cost( can be one time payment of some thousand Dhs or Company will take care of all the packing, unpacking and shipping of your stuff from India to Dubai, including custom clearance.)
7) Medical Insurance - very important
8) Driving licence fees - if possible


Please note that housing,Schooling and medical are the most expensive, so dont just come here with a basic pay. Allowances help a lot. 
There is also no word on the bonus which u will get. Yearly increments are in single digits and many times zero. Better negotiate well at the start so that u can save well here.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## Heinz193

Hi Guys 
Very New to all this so i apologize if i repeat something that has been posted with a similar figure on.

I will soon be moving to the UAE to work at a radio station. Im very keen and have a provisional leaving date of the 29th of June 

In total i would be earning:
12,050dhs a month 
Accommodation paid for by company 
Utility bill allowance: Dhs 550 (may, june, july august & september) 
Utility bill allowance: Dhs 300 (Remaining Months) 
Medical insurance covered by company

Already had Face 2 Face interview in the UK where 3 of the company flew over to see me so know that it is legit. And also my current employer has been in contact with them as well.

My real question is that if this deal is ok for 22 year old single guy who has;
no intention on driving in the country
experience of eating a student life (basics) 
and no other dependents in the UK 

Any thoughts and input would be fantastic and any advise on living in Ajman would be great as well

All the Best


----------



## TallyHo

I was ok till I saw the end. A single 22 year old can live off of 12K a month with accommodation provided, even if I'm a bit skeptical with how they've structured your utilities allowance. Why not just pay it outright? My current dewa bill is 500/month consistent year round and that includes the housing tax (Dubai only).

Then I saw you'll be living in Ajman.

Good luck.

Just be aware of what you're getting into. Ajman is NOT Dubai. You will want a car. How will you be getting to/from work? Everything you'll want from a social perspective is about 40-50km south of you. 





Heinz193 said:


> Hi Guys
> Very New to all this so i apologize if i repeat something that has been posted with a similar figure on.
> 
> I will soon be moving to the UAE to work at a radio station. Im very keen and have a provisional leaving date of the 29th of June
> 
> In total i would be earning:
> 12,050dhs a month
> Accommodation paid for by company
> Utility bill allowance: Dhs 550 (may, june, july august & september)
> Utility bill allowance: Dhs 300 (Remaining Months)
> Medical insurance covered by company
> 
> Already had Face 2 Face interview in the UK where 3 of the company flew over to see me so know that it is legit. And also my current employer has been in contact with them as well.
> 
> My real question is that if this deal is ok for 22 year old single guy who has;
> no intention on driving in the country
> experience of eating a student life (basics)
> and no other dependents in the UK
> 
> Any thoughts and input would be fantastic and any advise on living in Ajman would be great as well
> 
> All the Best


----------



## Heinz193

Hi TallyHo

My Studios ill be working at are in Ajman and the apartment that they have given me is on the same complex and owned by the corporation. 
Also i have looked at the public transport and doesn't seem too bad. I would Drive however i haven't even passed my driving test in the UK so might be something i need to look into when im out there

Thanks alot


----------



## Sunder

Heinz193 said:


> Hi TallyHo
> 
> My Studios ill be working at are in Ajman and the apartment that they have given me is on the same complex and owned by the corporation.
> Also i have looked at the public transport and doesn't seem too bad. I would Drive however i haven't even passed my driving test in the UK so might be something i need to look into when im out there
> 
> Thanks alot


Hello Heinz193,

If you are living in Ajman, the cost of living would be less. I would like to remind you that it can take upto 6000 yrs to get a Driving license in Dubai. Better to get one in UK before you come donw here. Car is a necessity when you are in Ajman. Dubai is very well connected by public transport, other emirates not so great.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## outlook

Hi All,
I'm brand new in the forum, first of all it's good to speak to you and thanks for your help and support!
Last week I received an offer for a Plant Manager role in Dubai, the total monthly salary is 37k AED divided in 21k base, 10k housing, 4k transport, COL 2k; plus health insurance, home travel, life insurance.
I'd move to Dubai with my wife, no kids.
Could you please advise me if this is a good offer or not? I'm not an expert of the uae market but seems to be on the lowrange.
Is it normal that it's not including any annual bonus?
Just to understand the upper limit, which is the high range of salary that could be paid for a similar position?
Would this let us save money if we would rent a furnished house (2 bedrooms) in Dubai Marina and going out 1-2 times per week with lowalcoholic life?
Thanks very much in advance for all your inputs and suggestions!
Regards,
OL


----------



## The Rascal

AED37k, or 7,500 Euros, or 90,000 Euros a year tax free is on the low side is it? You must be on fantastic money in Ireland (150k+ Euros) to be able to match that.

Annual bonuses aren't usually payable unless you make money directly for the company.

You'll easily save 15k/month on that.

Oh and don't rent furnished, just do an Ikea trip.


----------



## outlook

The Rascal said:


> AED37k, or 7,500 Euros, or 90,000 Euros a year tax free is on the low side is it? You must be on fantastic money in Ireland (150k+ Euros) to be able to match that.
> 
> Annual bonuses aren't usually payable unless you make money directly for the company.
> 
> You'll easily save 15k/month on that.
> 
> Oh and don't rent furnished, just do an Ikea trip.


Thanks for your quick reply!
I mean low range considering the average for the same position in Dubai, isn't it?
OL


----------



## The Rascal

No, it's actually pretty good, we did a salary poll a while back, you're in the upper quartile.

Do you earn 150,000Euros in Ireland (before tax)?

The answer to that one question tells you whether it's good or not.


----------



## outlook

The Rascal said:


> No, it's actually pretty good, we did a salary poll a while back, you're in the upper quartile.
> 
> Do you earn 150,000Euros in Ireland (before tax)?
> 
> The answer to that one question tells you whether it's good or not.


For a similar job in Italy (I'm not from Ireland) the salary before taxes is 90k-100k (including bonus).
I think that indipendently from what I earn in Italy, it's the local market that is the benchmark to be considered; if 37k is in the upper quartile, this is good.
which is the max level? 40k-45k?


----------



## The Rascal

outlook said:


> For a similar job in Italy (I'm not from Ireland) the salary before taxes is 90k-100k (including bonus).
> I think that indipendently from what I earn in Italy, it's the local market that is the benchmark to be considered; if 37k is in the upper quartile, this is good.
> which is the max level? 40k-45k?


Apologies, both begin with I... ;-)

yeah, usually you can get 10-15% on your basic, not usually on your package as allowances are pretty much fixed. Usually.

But hey, if you don't ask you don't get.


----------



## the_niceguy

Hi there!

I have the job offer from European company based in Dubai with a salary of 20k per month without accommodation allowance. I found this forum nice and helpful so I would appreciate any advice.

I am a single 29 y.o. guy working as IT specialist with an experience of 9 years in this field. 

Allowances providing by the company:
- first month free accommodation
- private health insurance
- relocation, visa and once a year ticket back home

Sign on bonus of 20k split on two times. Second time of this payment will be after several months of working for this company.

How would you rate my life conditions? According to this forum I expect:
- 6k for rent
- 2k meals
- 2k car rent (what car I can get by the way?)
- 3k shopping + entertainment

Is it possible to share an apartment with the European or American guy for lower costs?


----------



## Sunder

the_niceguy said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I have the job offer from European company based in Dubai with a salary of 20k per month without accommodation allowance. I found this forum nice and helpful so I would appreciate any advice.
> 
> I am a single 29 y.o. guy working as IT specialist with an experience of 9 years in this field.
> 
> Allowances providing by the company:
> - first month free accommodation
> - private health insurance
> - relocation, visa and once a year ticket back home
> 
> Sign on bonus of 20k split on two times. Second time of this payment will be after several months of working for this company.
> 
> How would you rate my life conditions? According to this forum I expect:
> - 6k for rent
> - 2k meals
> - 2k car rent (what car I can get by the way?)
> - 3k shopping + entertainment
> 
> Is it possible to share an apartment with the European or American guy for lower costs?


Hi the_niceguy,
You are correct in your budget. You can actually buy a car and pay the same amount per month as EMI for a period of 5 years. Cars can be Honda accord or Toyota Camry. You can go to dubizzle.com and look for sharing an apartment with someone. Try to negotiate for more, car driving fees, kids education(might be helpful later). Allt he best.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## the_niceguy

Sunder said:


> Hi the_niceguy,
> You are correct in your budget. You can actually buy a car and pay the same amount per month as EMI for a period of 5 years. Cars can be Honda accord or Toyota Camry. You can go to dubizzle.com and look for sharing an apartment with someone. Try to negotiate for more, car driving fees, kids education(might be helpful later). Allt he best.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sunder.


Thank you, Sunder!

Actually I am serious about a food quality. It's impossible for me to eat fast food and I was surprised first time been to Dubai what people eat. So how my budget would change if I am going to eat proper food?


----------



## crispyshark

*Help with package offer*

Hello all!

This is my first post so I apologise if I have overlooked any of the board’s formalities.

My company is considering opening an office in Dubai (DIFC) and sending myself out there as the point man.

The salary I am being offered is GBP80,000.

Now in the UK I have healthcare and dental and various other bits and pieces covered in my pre-tax salary.

My question is, should I be pushing for health care, housing and car allowance in addition to the above or is it reasonable to expect that to be factored in to the GBP80k bearing in mind I won’t be paying any tax?

My wife will also be coming with me and can also find work fairly easily so we would have the supplement of her wages, circa GBP45-50k.

I apologise if this is all a little vague but I need a starting point with which to approach my HR department.

I have a selection of housing costs already but realistically, what should I budget for Healthcare for both my wife and I per annum? Obviously I would want top level especially as we may have a child when we are living in Dubai. Axa has been suggested to me but other expats have recommended Cleveland Clinic.

Any help would be much appreciated.


Thanks in advance

Chris


----------



## The Rascal

£80k base, add £25k housing (yearly figures), they provide medical/dental. Whether you do or do not pay tax is immaterial, they still pay the same out.


----------



## crispyshark

Rascal,

Thanks, so are you saying I should add GBP25k to the GBP80k offer?

I don't think they will stretch that far to be honest.


----------



## The Rascal

crispyshark said:


> Rascal,
> 
> Thanks, so are you saying I should add GBP25k to the GBP80k offer?
> 
> I don't think they will stretch that far to be honest.


Setting up in DIFC your salary is minuscule in comparison to their other costs. AND you're the first guy here, are they prepared to risk it? If they are i reckon that speaks volumes for them. Dubai isn't the place to do ANYTHING on the cheap.

You also should be aware that it's highly unlikely that you'll be able to get a loan or credit card here (new company) for 6 months or so.


----------



## TallyHo

There's a lot of fast food in Dubai but there's plenty of good restaurants too, both cheap and expensive. I don't eat fast food at all and have never felt deprived.

500/week for food is fine. Do most of your marketing at Carrefour.



the_niceguy said:


> Thank you, Sunder!
> 
> Actually I am serious about a food quality. It's impossible for me to eat fast food and I was surprised first time been to Dubai what people eat. So how my budget would change if I am going to eat proper food?


----------



## outlook

The Rascal said:


> Apologies, both begin with I... ;-)
> 
> yeah, usually you can get 10-15% on your basic, not usually on your package as allowances are pretty much fixed. Usually.
> 
> But hey, if you don't ask you don't get.


Thanks! the position is a "G" grade what does it mean?


----------



## andypat

*Construction professional*

Hi all

I have an offer to work for a Western Building Contractor in the UAE, mainly Dubai. 

The working week is stipulated as 8-5 Saturday to Wednesday and 8-1 Thursday. Fellow Construction professionals.....is this fairly standard? 

Would have preferred Saturday off (or some of them) for personal reasons however really want to get started with my Middle-East experience and getting bored after 3 weeks off!! Can anyone speak from experience of negotiating Saturdays (or some) off? 

Assume 30 days per annum + all public holidays will be the norm but awaiting clarity. 

Apologies if discussed previous, the thread is very long and my connection is not great! Appreciate any advice and also on perks e.g. bonus or downsides!

Cheers for any advice.


----------



## Stevesolar

andypat said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have an offer to work for a Western Building Contractor in the UAE, mainly Dubai.
> 
> The working week is stipulated as 8-5 Saturday to Wednesday and 8-1 Thursday. Fellow Construction professionals.....is this fairly standard?
> 
> Would have preferred Saturday off (or some of them) for personal reasons however really want to get started with my Middle-East experience and getting bored after 3 weeks off!! Can anyone speak from experience of negotiating Saturdays (or some) off?
> 
> Assume 30 days per annum + all public holidays will be the norm but awaiting clarity.
> 
> Apologies if discussed previous, the thread is very long and my connection is not great! Appreciate any advice and also on perks e.g. bonus or downsides!
> 
> Cheers for any advice.


Hi,
Those are more like the hours we worked in Saudi Arabia in the eighties!
More normal for UAE is 8-5 Saturday to Thursday with every other Saturday off.
Regarding holidays - don't assume anything!!
Many companies here quote an annual number of holiday days - say 28 days - but to get a whole week off requires you to use 7 holiday days (unlike Europe which is normally 5 holiday days to get a full week off?).
Cheers
Steve


----------



## andypat

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Those are more like the hours we worked in Saudi Arabia in the eighties!
> More normal for UAE is 8-5 Saturday to Thursday with every other Saturday off.
> Regarding holidays - don't assume anything!!
> Many companies here quote an annual number of holiday days - say 28 days - but to get a whole week off requires you to use 7 holiday days (unlike Europe which is normally 5 holiday days to get a full week off?).
> Cheers
> Steve


Thanks for the info Steve. 

To be honest I would prefer the 6 day week with alternate Saturdays. 

I see reference to UAE Labour law so am going to read up on that more before signing anything. 

And I know what you mean...never assume anything here!!


----------



## BedouGirl

andypat said:


> Hi all I have an offer to work for a Western Building Contractor in the UAE, mainly Dubai. The working week is stipulated as 8-5 Saturday to Wednesday and 8-1 Thursday. Fellow Construction professionals.....is this fairly standard? Would have preferred Saturday off (or some of them) for personal reasons however really want to get started with my Middle-East experience and getting bored after 3 weeks off!! Can anyone speak from experience of negotiating Saturdays (or some) off? Assume 30 days per annum + all public holidays will be the norm but awaiting clarity. Apologies if discussed previous, the thread is very long and my connection is not great! Appreciate any advice and also on perks e.g. bonus or downsides! Cheers for any advice.


Site based staff generally work Saturdays. Many of them also work a full day on a Thursday.


----------



## Tixa

*Salaty package sufficient?*

Hello,

I was offer a position in Dubai and am writing you because I am not sure if the salary package is good enough.

I am a Civil Engineer and have recently concluded a Phd in Civil Engineering. This would be my first professional experience as a Civil Engineer.

I was offer AED 12000/month (accomodation and transportation allowances included, meaning that I would need to find a place to live an pay it from my salary - this I had not understand at the beginning).
The offer includes one return flight to my home country per year.
Holidays: 21 days + public holidays
Health insurance is included.

What is your opinion about this offer? I am really concerned about the accomodation, I have searched and I had trouble finding Studios below AED 50k/year, and most of them need to be paied yearly or for a 6-month period.

Thank you in advance, I look forward to have your opinion 

Tixa


----------



## solospy

Considering that you have no professional experience at all i think its a fair offer.


----------



## meakial

I've been offered a position in Dubai for 70k /month - all inclusive. I am curious as to the level Manager, VP or higher that is typical for this type of salary. Reason I am asking is that I will not be working for a UAE company but a global company and right now it is a small team that will be responsible for growing that region... so levels and management levels are yet to be defined.


----------



## Batsman81

meakial said:


> I've been offered a position in Dubai for 70k /month - all inclusive. I am curious as to the level Manager, VP or higher that is typical for this type of salary. Reason I am asking is that I will not be working for a UAE company but a global company and right now it is a small team that will be responsible for growing that region... so levels and management levels are yet to be defined.


That seems a very high level role, maybe director level. Do you work in the global company now and transferring over? 

Seems a bit strange that they are willing to offer such a high salary, but yet are not established in the region yet, with only a small team, with no management / level defined yet.


----------



## Helenzein

nspm said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I've received a job offer to move to Dubai and I really want to know if I can have a good life and take care of my family with the conditions that were offered. I would really appreciate your help and experience.
> 
> My job offer include:
> 
> Base salary: 185000 AED per year
> Accomodation Allowance: 33000 per year
> Car Allowance: 18000 AED per year
> Health Insurance: Around 4000 AED per year
> Flyback to my home country (Europe): maximum of 12000 AED per year - paid at occurrence
> 
> With a monthly income of: 15416 + 2750 + 1500 = 19600 AED, can I have a good life (save some money) and raise my family? I have one wife (at the beginning she won't be working, just taking care of my kid), 1 kid (1 year old) and 2 cats.
> 
> I would really appreciate your help.
> 
> Thank you very much.
> 
> Kind regards.
> 
> NM


dear.... 33K will not be ebough for a good accomodation for you and your family. you mmust checj with them if they can give u more


----------



## LDA

*advice*

Hi all,

I am completely new here.
I have an interview request for a Senior IT Engineer job and the company has requested my expected salary.
As I obviously would not want to scare them off nor do I want to name too low of a number and with averages on the internet varying greatly I would deeply appreciate some advice.
I am 25 years of age, have about 5 years of experience in IT support roles, am single and have no responsibility for someone other than myself.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## cheme

LDA said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am completely new here.
> I have an interview request for a Senior IT Engineer job and the company has requested my expected salary.
> As I obviously would not want to scare them off nor do I want to name too low of a number and with averages on the internet varying greatly I would deeply appreciate some advice.
> I am 25 years of age, have about 5 years of experience in IT support roles, am single and have no responsibility for someone other than myself.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hi poster. You did not state your academic background. If I were you, I'd give a number based on my qualifications, relevance of my experience to the job, and the opportunity cost of me relocating to dubai (so you probably shouldn't do it for less than you would make at home). You can also back calculate based on the minimum standard of life you would want while in Dubai and leave room for savings. Unfortunately Nationality also plays a factor. 

Congratulations on landing an interview and best of luck!!


----------



## imac

LDA said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am completely new here.
> I have an interview request for a Senior IT Engineer job and the company has requested my expected salary.
> As I obviously would not want to scare them off nor do I want to name too low of a number and with averages on the internet varying greatly I would deeply appreciate some advice.
> I am 25 years of age, have about 5 years of experience in IT support roles, am single and have no responsibility for someone other than myself.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


pay scales will vary significantly depending on what company... smaller outfits will pay under or at 10k inclusive, larger organizations would likely pay between 15k - 19k all inclusive...

an option for you would be to ask them to propose a number since you are not aware of pay scales in the UAE, and based on what they propose, you can then decide if its a number you can negotiate up, or if you should just move on elsewhere...


----------



## twogunstommy

*Thoughts?*

Hi Guys,

Is this a feasible salary for living near Jumeirah Beach which is near where the job is based?

425,000 AED per annum - 35,000 AED a month

No allowances mentioned as of yet.


Cheers,
Tom
--


----------



## ArnaudL

*Salary and offer!*

Hello everyone,

I will start with my brief resume:
-Education: (Ph.D in physics and Actuary )
-Working experience:
- University teacher(5 years)
- Asset Liability management expert(2 ans) 
- Investment trading (1 an)
-Salary: (65k Euros/ year before tax)
-Nationality: Belgium


I started looking at jobs in finance in Dubai, any ideas based on my profile and actual salary how much should i expect?
does the nationality play a role in the salary

thanks in advance


----------



## Surayya

*Your opinion on my offer*

Hi,

I'm keen to get your view on my salary package offer in market research (client side) in Dubai especially as the numbers on numbeo don't seem to be realistic when looking at Sydney where I currently live. 

Currently I'm an associate research director working for one of the leading global research agencies in Sydney. I'm on a AU$150k package consisting of 120k base salary and rest is superannuation and bonus.

I live in a large top floor 2br modern unit with floor to ceiling windows and very quiet area but only in 10 min walking distance from Sydney cbd. I enjoy going out for dinner 1-2 wk, going to the movies, theatre and enjoy 1-2 holidays with 1-2 weekend trips a year.

Would I (single) be able to maintain such a lifestyle in Dubai with the following monthly package total of about AED32k for a managerial research role 

Base salary: AED22k pm
Housing allowance: AED7,5k pm
Transport allowance: AED 2k pm
Plane ticket to two destinations as I've dual citizenship: AED 750 pm
Health insurance excl dental & optical
Life insurance AED350k
27 days annual leave

I'm also keen to hear about what amount would be reasonable to ask for relocation allowance and furniture allowance.

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## imac

Surayya said:


> ..I'm on a AU$150k package consisting of 120k base salary and rest is superannuation and bonus.
> 
> I live in a large top floor 2br modern unit with floor to ceiling windows and very quiet area but only in 10 min walking distance from Sydney cbd...


if i were you i would stay put...

this place is expensive, and although your package will let you make a go of it, its not going to put you any further ahead financially than you are now... in fact, there is a real danger of going backwards...

people think the "tax free" carrot here will mean that even if they make the same amount of money will have 30% more free cash flow, but this is not true... 

i would reckon the equivalent in aed i would consider as comparable to aud 150k annually would be a minimum of 45k-50k monthly before i would even think about moving here... 

but then again this is my opinion and everyone's point of view (and their reasons for wanting to move) is different...


----------



## Skip_ZA

IMac and members, I am from South Africa and received an offer and contract for 30k Aed per month i.e 360k per annum.

In SA i receive an equivalent of 167k Aed per annum or 9,200 Aed per month. So the salary offered is about 3times what i earn here.

Company pays mobilisation (airfares, visas) and de-mobilization. No yearly airfare. They also pay my medical but not my wife's and child's. That is an extra 1,100Aed per month on the plan that they provide me. Also provide first month accom and car. Also help with cheques for accom after first month.

From my time on the forum i feel this is a great deal?? Any thoughts?


----------



## Stevesolar

Skip_ZA said:


> IMac and members, I am from South Africa and received an offer and contract for 30k Aed per month i.e 360k per annum.
> 
> In SA i receive an equivalent of 167k Aed per annum or 9,200 Aed per month. So the salary offered is about 3times what i earn here.
> 
> Company pays mobilisation (airfares, visas) and de-mobilization. No yearly airfare. They also pay my medical but not my wife's and child's. That is an extra 1,100Aed per month on the plan that they provide me. Also provide first month accom and car. Also help with cheques for accom after first month.
> 
> From my time on the forum i feel this is a great deal?? Any thoughts?


Hi,
That sounds like a reasonable deal - providing your monthly expenses are not more than three times what they are in South Africa.
We earn more than we did in the UK and we want to save money and send some home each month. We also need to lead a half decent life - so we do splash out on some treats during the month.
We find its all a case of trying to get a good work/life balance - as it is definitely more stressful living here than in our home country.
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## The Rascal

Stevesolar said:


> We find its all a case of trying to get a good work/life balance - as it is definitely *more stressful *living here than in our home country.
> Best of luck
> Steve


I can't agree, I find it a whole lot more relaxed living here.


----------



## Stevesolar

The Rascal said:


> I can't agree, I find it a whole lot more relaxed living here.


Hi,
Good for you Rascal!
Stress is maybe the wrong word for it - as there are many things that are easier and better than back home - but there are also things that constantly annoy me that I can't have any influence on changing.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Skip_ZA

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Good for you Rascal!
> Stress is maybe the wrong word for it - as there are many things that are easier and better than back home - but there are also things that constantly annoy me that I can't have any influence on changing.
> Cheers
> Steve


I think you guys coming from a first world country where things work, it's safe etc... makes you oblivious on how good you have it.

I think there are many things that we as a south africans would like/appreciate in Dubai.

I am also not oblivious as to the challenges we would face and some issues that would irritate anyone. I am just glad for such an opportunity and want to make it work...

With regards to the offer, its 3times my salary and there are some expenses that are also 3ti es what they are in south africa. But according to my calcs my wife wouldnt need to work and we could save a small amount as well.

Thanks for you inputs. Any other are appreciated....


----------



## Surayya

Thanks iMac - I agree with your thinking that tax free blinds people to think that the tax percentage can be considered as additional disposable income. Many expenses are simply higher in Dubai most importantly is saving for your pension in your home country which for most western countries is a high expense (including the significant currency difference).

What I find challenging is to provide solid arguments to justify a salary that is higher in absolute terms as to what I'm currently earning in AUD. Only then I would consider it a better option but sites like numbeo which are widely acknowledged make it hard. I can say for a fact that their assessment of expenses in Sydney are not realistic and understated so I can't rely on the data on Dubai for this reason.

Having said this, any arguments to make a case for a higher salary is most welcome.


----------



## marianainfilm

*Teaching Test Preparation in Dubai*

Hi, Everyone!

My name is Mariana. I am currently negotiating contract terms for a position teaching test preparation in Dubai for SAT, ACT, GRE, and GMAT. I will also be doing some marketing work. I'm looking at the job offer they sent me already, and it doesn't seem like it's entirely adding up, at least not compared to what other teachers in the city are making. Keep in mind that I've been with the same company that's offering me the position for five years (in July) and have been teaching full time with them for the last year.

*This is the annual salary package:*

Basic Salary: $16,393USD, 60,000AED
Housing Accommodation: $10,000USD, 36,600AED (they may provide me with an apartment, in which case I'll have to pay electricity, water, and internet/cable; or I'll get the housing allowance deposited into my bank account).
Transportation Allowance: $3,279USD, 12,000AED
Other Allowances: $3,279USD, 12,000AED
Medical Health Insurance Allowance: $1,639USD, 6,000AED
Return Airfare (after each year of completed service): $1,202USD, 4,400AED
Gratuity: $956USD, 3,500AED
Contract Completion Bonus: $3,279USD, 12,000AED

The Gross Renumeration comes out to $40,027USD, 146,500AED annually. This seems comparable with what I've researched about other teacher salaries in Dubai. However, I don't know if the salary information I found included similar allowances or if those salaries were mostly in-hand. I obviously don't want to get conned into accepting a salary that is $10,000USD less than what other teachers in the area are making.

Thanks so much for your help!
-Mariana-


----------



## LDA

imac said:


> pay scales will vary significantly depending on what company... smaller outfits will pay under or at 10k inclusive, larger organizations would likely pay between 15k - 19k all inclusive...
> 
> an option for you would be to ask them to propose a number since you are not aware of pay scales in the UAE, and based on what they propose, you can then decide if its a number you can negotiate up, or if you should just move on elsewhere...


Thanks for your advice iMac!


----------



## imac

Skip_ZA said:


> ...No yearly airfare. They also pay my medical but not my wife's and child's...


you should negotiate these and get the company to include it... 

you can ask for economy excursion airfare once a year, its one more thing you don't have to worry about covering out of pocket...

also, what about school expenses? that (apart from rent) can be a significant drain on your monthly income... remember that school fees have to be paid in two/three/four installments depending on school/grade and you don't want to get hit with a significant payment for school fees a few times a year which can significantly impact your cash flow...


----------



## imac

Stevesolar said:


> ...but there are also things that constantly annoy me that I can't have any influence on changing...


back home... taxes


----------



## imac

Surayya said:


> ...What I find challenging is to provide solid arguments to justify a salary that is higher in absolute terms as to what I'm currently earning in AUD...


from my point of view its a pretty simple argument...

i had an offer a while back where they basically multiplied what i was making back in canada by the exchange rate... most people would consider it a very attractive package (the actual number based on packages you see discussed here) but i told them to go pound sand... they eventually came back with a revised offer that was closer to what i would have accepted but by then i had decided to move on from their offer...

my perspective is, it has little to do with replacing current income... for me, its actually about either being able to maintain the same lifestyle, or better... and if you are going to be moving half way across the globe, it should be for the better, not the same or lower...

a simple example... if you live in a large four bed room apartment in an upscale area back home, you should be able to afford a similar or better living arrangement... people make the argument that you could downsize or move to a cheaper area and make a package work, but if that's what you end up doing, why move? 

then there is the obvious disconnect between what things may cost back home being significantly more expensive here... such as rent or schooling... of course there are things here that are cheaper than things back home such as tomatoes and potatoes, but those are not as significant when you look at the bigger picture...

you also lose any annuity towards retirement that is being built up over time, and that has to be factored in as well...

so in my view, comparing what you make back home with what is offered here is a false comparison... it is more prudent to compare your lifestyle back home, and then figure out what it would cost to maintain a similar or better lifestyle here... add in costs to relocate, and costs to go back home, costs to have to pay for schooling, district cooling, replacing cars etc... on that add 35% to cover the loss in annuity and the tax deductions, and that formed my initial negotiating position...


----------



## Skip_ZA

imac said:


> you should negotiate these and get the company to include it...
> 
> you can ask for economy excursion airfare once a year, its one more thing you don't have to worry about covering out of pocket...
> 
> also, what about school expenses? that (apart from rent) can be a significant drain on your monthly income... remember that school fees have to be paid in two/three/four installments depending on school/grade and you don't want to get hit with a significant payment for school fees a few times a year which can significantly impact your cash flow...


I've tried to negotiate on these terms, but they are not budging with either.

I am happy with the salary they are offering as my friend over in Dubai said I should expect 25k. So the 30k is well over that estimation.

Also they wont cover more on the airfares. But this is not a deal breaker. I understand that companies are not providing the level of packages and perks they once did a couple of years ago. And that the job market has become very competitive. I am glad I got a really good offer and the chance to build my career with international experience.

My end game is to work in Dubai for at least 5years and then look to emigrate to Australia or New Zealand.

My son is still very small (7months old) so my wife will look after him and take him for those mommy and me classes once a week. Once he is 3 years old, we will look to enroll him and my wife will start part time work. _ well this is the plan. I know schooling could take a very large chunk out of any budget in Dubai.


----------



## mzimm

Hi there! I'm sort of new here, been in Dubai for two months now, alone, but I've been given a proposal to stay here, with the following terms:

* Job Title: Senior Technical Consultant
* Salary: 13500 (Basic salary + "allowances")
* Heal insurance for the family (in case my would-be wife, if required, has no insurance of her own)
* Extra hours will not be paid, but are required more often than not
* Traveling within ME will be required, covered by the company
* Visa charges covered by company.
* My tasks would include, as an extra, taking care of the entire IT infrastructure in the company, as well as managing customer technical support in the region.

My estimation in living costs, as I'd be relocating here with my wife, is 14k to keep a similar lifestyle (we don't drink, so alcohol/partying has never been considered).
She's currently working for a big foreign company back home, but she has new in the company. She could get a job here as AA, EA or PA, as she has experience on that, and she's also an English teacher and finishing a course for being able to teach Spanish as well.

A little background:
I've been working in the company for the past 6 years now, in a different region. I've checked PayScale.com for similar salaries for the job title, and it shows the median as 18K. Does anyone have any experience in the job title? What would be the increase in salary if the title changed to Support Manager?

Thank you all


----------



## lngxx

hi Guys,

I have got a job offer from one of biggest european EPC in the Dubai Office as a manager. I am working now in Germany as Project Engineer, my netto salary is about 42k€. I pay about 900€ for my 2 bed apartment here. I can save around 1000€/m

The offer is 36000AED/months (including housing and schooling all.)+Health Insurance+bonus (upto 50%)+relocation. I would go with my wife and my daughter, she will start the Kindergarden in the next year. 

I would like to rent a 2 bed apartment in the Marina (cca 130k+10%), buy a used 5 years old 4x4, eating out once a week.

The goal is (beside the career step) save about 3k€/months and live a decent life. 

What do you think about the package, is it good there?

Thanks


----------



## The Rascal

mzimm said:


> Hi there! I'm sort of new here, been in Dubai for two months now, alone, but I've been given a proposal to stay here, with the following terms:
> 
> * Job Title: Senior Technical Consultant
> * *Salary: 13500* (Basic salary + "allowances")
> * Heal insurance for the family (in case my would-be wife, if required, has no insurance of her own)
> * *Extra hours will not be paid, but are required more often than not*
> * Traveling within ME will be required, covered by the company
> * Visa charges covered by company.
> * My tasks would include, as an extra, *taking care of the entire IT infrastructure in the company, as well as managing customer technical support in the region.*
> 
> My estimation in living costs, as I'd be relocating here with my wife, is 14k to keep a similar lifestyle (we don't drink, so alcohol/partying has never been considered).
> She's currently working for a big foreign company back home, but she has new in the company. She could get a job here as AA, EA or PA, as she has experience on that, and she's also an English teacher and finishing a course for being able to teach Spanish as well.
> 
> A little background:
> I've been working in the company for the past 6 years now, in a different region. I've checked PayScale.com for similar salaries for the job title, and it shows the median as 18K. Does anyone have any experience in the job title? What would be the increase in salary if the title changed to Support Manager?
> 
> Thank you all


And you want to accept all that responsibility for such a low salary?

I'd expect you to be paid double that!


----------



## rsinner

lngxx said:


> hi Guys,
> 
> I have got a job offer from one of biggest european EPC in the Dubai Office as a manager. I am working now in Germany as Project Engineer, my netto salary is about 42k€. I pay about 900€ for my 2 bed apartment here. I can save around 1000€/m
> 
> The offer is 36000AED/months (including housing and schooling all.)+Health Insurance+bonus (upto 50%)+relocation. I would go with my wife and my daughter, she will start the Kindergarden in the next year.
> 
> I would like to rent a 2 bed apartment in the Marina (cca 130k+10%), buy a used 5 years old 4x4, eating out once a week.
> 
> The goal is (beside the career step) save about 3k€/months and live a decent life.
> 
> What do you think about the package, is it good there?
> 
> Thanks


Sounds decent. However, when you say 36K p.m. includes schooling, do you mean they will pay cash for the schooling?
Try to negotiate for 36K PLUS schooling?


----------



## lngxx

yeah, they pay housing and schooling allowance.


----------



## wins7031

Hello,

I have just been offered a role in Dxb. 27.5k monthly basic and no other extras aside from health insurance and flights just for myself 

I have a wife and a 1yr old daughter at present. Could you advise if this is a decent package to consider allowing 35% - 40% monthly savings? Reading some of the various posts here, the base salary is relatively decent but not sure how it stacks up in the absence of other benefits?

The role profile is heading up a function with international travel


----------



## solospy

wins7031 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have just been offered a role in Dxb. 27.5k monthly basic and no other extras aside from health insurance and flights just for myself
> 
> I have a wife and a 1yr old daughter at present. Could you advise if this is a decent package to consider allowing 35% - 40% monthly savings? Reading some of the various posts here, the base salary is relatively decent but not sure how it stacks up in the absence of other benefits?
> 
> The role profile is heading up a function with international travel


I dont think its a good package at all considering you will be leading a function. They havent even provided health insurance and flights for your wife and daughter never mind accommodation allowance or school fee for your child which will eat big chunk of your 27.5k salary.

If i were you i would ask for more!!


----------



## aleleeson

*wondering what you all think..*

Hello I want to ask if this is a good package and if you think one can save on it. 

Position: scientist/engineering role coming with masters and almost 8 years experience

Basic Salary: 22,500 aed per month
Housing allowance: 220,000 per year
Education for kids, Health insurance for family (DAMAN), Relocation etc.: Paid by company
There is a yearly bonus thing and a few extra things mentioned but well we will see
Flights home yearly.

Also the family structure is working father, sahm mother, 2 kids...one infant and one 4 year old and this is to move to abu dhabi. Do you all think it would be difficult on this salary? is saving possible?


----------



## imac

aleleeson said:


> Do you all think it would be difficult on this salary?


no



aleleeson said:


> is saving possible?


yes


----------



## aleleeson

Thanks, so many earlier posts seemed to suggest that it would be difficult to manage on this salary so I was beginning to worry as we hope to be able to save some...


----------



## imac

aleleeson said:


> Thanks, so many earlier posts seemed to suggest that it would be difficult to manage on this salary so I was beginning to worry as we hope to be able to save some...


let me put it this way... your housing allowance of 220k is very decent, and with schooling covered and a basic salary of 22.5k for a family of 4, is a very respectable package...

to top it off, if your housing allowance is paid in cash to you (and not to the landlord) and if you can live in a 2 bed in AD city which will run you between 120k - 160k depending on location and you can pocket the rest, you are laughing your way to the bank...


----------



## aleleeson

imac said:


> let me put it this way... your housing allowance of 220k is very decent, and with schooling covered and a basic salary of 22.5k for a family of 4, is a very respectable package...
> 
> to top it off, if your housing allowance is paid in cash to you (and not to the landlord) and if you can live in a 2 bed in AD city which will run you between 120k - 160k depending on location and you can pocket the rest, you are laughing your way to the bank...


The housing is paid to the landlord, but HR said they are considering changing that, so we will see for next year. We would be living off the 22,500 aed. So far things look expensive here (been here for 3 weeks). Time will tell but we are hoping to save around 10,000 aed a month. We have to see though how realistic that is. 

On a side note, another thing I read a lot in this thread that was not true for us is that if it is not in writing in the contract then it doesnt exist. I wouldnt advise anyone to not get what they want in writing but so far a lot of extras came our way that we were not expecting and that were not in writing. Could be just luck though.

Anyway thanks for the positive comments, this year should be interesting.


----------



## rsinner

aleleeson said:


> On a side note, another thing I read a lot in this thread that was not true for us is that if it is not in writing in the contract then it doesnt exist. I wouldnt advise anyone to not get what they want in writing but so far a lot of extras came our way that we were not expecting and that were not in writing. Could be just luck though.


In my previous job, I did not bother about a few things in writing (for various reasons) - I was pleasantly surprised.
In my current one, despite more than 50% of the employees being paper pushers and bureaucracy, they have even missed things which were there in writing. I had to follow up to get them, and there is NOTHING that I will get if it was not written somewhere.
Depends on the company and the people.


----------



## imac

aleleeson said:


> ...On a side note, another thing I read a lot in this thread that was not true for us is that if it is not in writing in the contract then it doesnt exist. I wouldnt advise anyone to not get what they want in writing but so far a lot of extras came our way that we were not expecting and that were not in writing. Could be just luck though...


the one off stuff depends on company policy, and unless you are working for a small time private outfit with a few dozen people, all other places have standard one-off's and certain perks they give to their staff depending on various factors... these can be changed at any time... one off moving expenses, furniture allowance etc will not usually be explicitly written into the contract...

another situation is that the contract will stipulate the minimum you are entitled to, but depending on the situation you may actually get more than that... a common one is the contract will stipulate that you get economy airfare once a year, but depending on your level in the organization, what you actually end up getting would be business class based on company policy... you are guaranteed the economy fare and the higher class is an un-guaranteed perk...

what people advise to get written into the contract is the fixed stuff you are entitled to... as an example, schooling (or family subsidy, which is how some companies refer to it) should be a fixed entitlement that should be written into your contract... 

as an example, in my organization, people at a certain level and above are eligible for a car replacement amount every x number of years, either every two years or every three years depending on their level in the company... the amount they get also depends on their level, with lower eligible's getting enough for a lower end german car every three years and the higher end eligible's getting enough for a higher end german car every two years... this is company policy and is not in the contract...


----------



## aleleeson

yes it depends on the company! Yes and I mean things like furniture allowances (even though we are having our old stuff sent here) ...it wasnt in the contract but it was given, also that they pay your utilities up to a certain amount, it wasnt written but that is the company policy since the house contract will be in their name and i guess they are just being nice there. I wish there was a car replacement amount as well haha but yea. A lot that wasnt written is there.. also they pay the agent and security fee on top of the housing budget but I get that companies vary so it is of course ideal to get it all in writing but not all companies are evil.. some give a bit more than you agreed to. 

I read someone warn against having to pay the agent and security fee on your own and honestly that would have been not very good because we didnt budget for that at all, not knowing that that is how it works here and all.


----------



## rsinner

if you are saying that there were things that were not in the contract but in the company policy then yes, it is "written".

I asked for my company's HR policy manual before signing - this included a number of things which were not there in the employment contract.


----------



## aleleeson

that is true, it is written and that is a good idea to ask for the policy manual before signing.. i didnt think of that



rsinner said:


> if you are saying that there were things that were not in the contract but in the company policy then yes, it is "written".
> 
> I asked for my company's HR policy manual before signing - this included a number of things which were not there in the employment contract.


----------



## Swissb

Dear all,

I have been reading this thread for several weeks and would like to thank you all because it was very helpful! 

I am a 26 yo from Switzerland, studied there (bachelor degree in business admin, majors in banking and finance). Single, I work as a junior relationship manager in a global private bank in Zurich and they offered me to move to Dubai for 6 month (should be permanent if everything goes well and as planned). The proposed salary is the same than what I currently make here but they will pay for accommodation, flights and insurances. And it's tax free so my guess is that it's sort of a raise. 

The package would be aed 25'000 per month (plus yearly bonus, given what I got last year should be around aed 100k) Here is how I would break it down:

3000 car rent 
1500 mobile phone 
4000 food
6000 "fun" (one night out a week, shopping, outdoor activities, etc...)

This would leave me with approx aed 10k per month to save plus the bonus twice what I'm currently able to save).

My first question is: did I miss any expense here given that accommodation, visa, and all other administrative costs will be covered by the company?

The second one would be: what should I ask for if I have/want to stay after these six months? I was thinking about asking for the same plus aed 120-150k for housing (I checked the prices for a 1bed with balcony, as I am a smoker, in a nice and recent building in difc, such as index tower or burn daman, as it's where I would work). I don't really know what are the salary levels here and I'm afraid that it''s pretty "ambitious" (I checked quickly payscale and the median was way lower). Does anyone has any insight in the industry there and would be able to provide any tip/recommendation?


----------



## aleleeson

Swissb said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have been reading this thread for several weeks and would like to thank you all because it was very helpful!
> 
> I am a 26 yo from Switzerland, studied there (bachelor degree in business admin, majors in banking and finance). Single, I work as a junior relationship manager in a global private bank in Zurich and they offered me to move to Dubai for 6 month (should be permanent if everything goes well and as planned). The proposed salary is the same than what I currently make here but they will pay for accommodation, flights and insurances. And it's tax free so my guess is that it's sort of a raise.
> 
> The package would be aed 25'000 per month (plus yearly bonus, given what I got last year should be around aed 100k) Here is how I would break it down:
> 
> 3000 car rent
> 1500 mobile phone
> 4000 food
> 6000 "fun" (one night out a week, shopping, outdoor activities, etc...)
> 
> This would leave me with approx aed 10k per month to save plus the bonus twice what I'm currently able to save).
> 
> My first question is: did I miss any expense here given that accommodation, visa, and all other administrative costs will be covered by the company?
> 
> The second one would be: what should I ask for if I have/want to stay after these six months? I was thinking about asking for the same plus aed 120-150k for housing (I checked the prices for a 1bed with balcony, as I am a smoker, in a nice and recent building in difc, such as index tower or burn daman, as it's where I would work). I don't really know what are the salary levels here and I'm afraid that it''s pretty "ambitious" (I checked quickly payscale and the median was way lower). Does anyone has any insight in the industry there and would be able to provide any tip/recommendation?


Hi first of all congratulations.

In terms of your count down, they pay accommodation in that they give you accommodation to live in? If so your numbers are good and you should be able to save a lot. If you have to find accommodation and then they pay it ...it can be more complicated because then utilities wont be included. So you would have to subtract from your savings amount the internet, water and light bill...also furniture. 

I dont have insight into your industry but i think the company should be well aware of prices and they will not offer you less than you would need for housing.


----------



## Dakota72

I am from South Africa and have been made the following offer as key account manager for a global company:
AED 32000/month
Plus medical
Plus car and fuel etc
2 return tickets home/year (myself and daughter)
AED 25000 relocation fee
Company will assist with first years rent which I pay back monthly

I have worked out that it should cost around AED26000/ month to live if we stay in a 2 bedroom in maybe the Springs or an apartment (12000/month),schooling 6500/month,utilities 650/month, TV 650/month, internet 450/month, groceries 3000/month, entertainment 2500/month.

Is this a decent offer and viable?are my numbers accurate?


----------



## Swissb

aleleeson said:


> Swissb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear all,
> 
> I have been reading this thread for several weeks and would like to thank you all because it was very helpful!
> 
> I am a 26 yo from Switzerland, studied there (bachelor degree in business admin, majors in banking and finance). Single, I work as a junior relationship manager in a global private bank in Zurich and they offered me to move to Dubai for 6 month (should be permanent if everything goes well and as planned). The proposed salary is the same than what I currently make here but they will pay for accommodation, flights and insurances. And it's tax free so my guess is that it's sort of a raise.
> 
> The package would be aed 25'000 per month (plus yearly bonus, given what I got last year should be around aed 100k) Here is how I would break it down:
> 
> 3000 car rent
> 1500 mobile phone
> 4000 food
> 6000 "fun" (one night out a week, shopping, outdoor activities, etc...)
> 
> This would leave me with approx aed 10k per month to save plus the bonus twice what I'm currently able to save).
> 
> My first question is: did I miss any expense here given that accommodation, visa, and all other administrative costs will be covered by the company?
> 
> The second one would be: what should I ask for if I have/want to stay after these six months? I was thinking about asking for the same plus aed 120-150k for housing (I checked the prices for a 1bed with balcony, as I am a smoker, in a nice and recent building in difc, such as index tower or burn daman, as it's where I would work). I don't really know what are the salary levels here and I'm afraid that it''s pretty "ambitious" (I checked quickly payscale and the median was way lower). Does anyone has any insight in the industry there and would be able to provide any tip/recommendation?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi first of all congratulations.
> 
> In terms of your count down, they pay accommodation in that they give you accommodation to live in? If so your numbers are good and you should be able to save a lot. If you have to find accommodation and then they pay it ...it can be more complicated because then utilities wont be included. So you would have to subtract from your savings amount the internet, water and light bill...also furniture.
> 
> I dont have insight into your industry but i think the company should be well aware of prices and they will not offer you less than you would need for housing.
Click to expand...


Hi alaleeson,

Thank you very much for your answer. They will pay for a hotel so I don't need to look for housing and guess everything (Internet, water, ac) will be unclured.

The only thing that worries me is in case I stay indefinitely, is the numbers I expressed above coherent with the role and the industry. In fact I live pretty well in Switzerland but nothing extravagant. And I don't see why I should accept to stay for a worse or just similar standard of living. Therefore the numbers I articulated above would, in my opinion, allow me to have a better lifestyle and at the same time save twice what I can save now. But really I'm afraid that I'm being too greedy and unrealistic.

Does anyone else have advices/insights/opinions?

Thank you all again for your help and contributions to this thread which is absolutely perfect to apprehend to cost of living in Dubai. 

Cheers


----------



## Skip_ZA

Dakota72 said:


> I am from South Africa and have been made the following offer as key account manager for a global company:
> AED 32000/month
> Plus medical
> Plus car and fuel etc
> 2 return tickets home/year (myself and daughter)
> AED 25000 relocation fee
> Company will assist with first years rent which I pay back monthly
> 
> I have worked out that it should cost around AED26000/ month to live if we stay in a 2 bedroom in maybe the Springs or an apartment (12000/month),schooling 6500/month,utilities 650/month, TV 650/month, internet 450/month, groceries 3000/month, entertainment 2500/month.
> 
> Is this a decent offer and viable?are my numbers accurate?


Hi Dakota

I have been reading this forum for over 6 months and done allot of research. I also have friends in Dubai who advise me on what a reasonable salary should be.
That offer seems a reasonable one, especially if you are only two people. And you would do well with it for a reasonable comfortable lifestyle.

expenses should be the following: 
Housing - 10,000 to 12,000 Aed
Utilities - 1000 Aed (especially in summer months)
Internet & Tv - 750 Aed
Groceries - 2,000 to 3,000 Aed
Entertainment - 1,000 to 2,500 Aed
Restaurant - 250 per person per medium type restaurant 3 course meal (about 1000 - 2400 per month)

You are lucky not to have to pay for a car or petrol. Does this include Salik (etolls in Dubai)? Also if you buy a car you need 20% as deposit. So you save there....

Also factor in unseen costs, like speeding fines, banking cost etc... 1500 Aed should be sufficient, and if you dont use this, it goes to savings.

Also, there are several start-up costs. DEWA connection fee of 2,000Aed for apartment, 3,000 for Villa. 5% Agent fee once off for apartment/villa. 5% Housing fee split into yearly payments this is included in your DEWA monthly Utilities fees.

But like I said i think you could manage quite well with your salary.

i got less than 32k per month. Have to pay for wife and child's medical aid (1,100 per month). Have to pay for my own car after first month and NO yearly air tickets, NO relocation fee except for 3,000Aed for part of a container.

Biggest expenses are accomodation and school fees.

hope this helps.

see you in Dubai


----------



## Dakota72

Thanks, that's a big help because have to be able to save too


----------



## Skip_ZA

Dakota72 said:


> Thanks, that's a big help because have to be able to save too


all depends on how much you want to save. But i would think with your salary and perks, you could easily save 5,000Aed which is over R15,000.


----------



## rdwojick

Hello all,

I’ve been looking through this thread for a while now, seeing individual offers and packages but am still struggling to know for sure if the one I have been offered is any good or not.

The company I have been interviewed by have offered me the following:

•	Between 345,000 AED and 374,000 per year
•	Private health insurance
•	2 flights back to the UK per year

That’s really it. There doesn't appear to be any car / apartment / relocation allowance.

To give you a bit of background, I live in Edinburgh at the moment. The plan would be for me to rent out my 3 bedroom house (which I live in by myself) and move over to Dubai. I’d be moving by myself, with no kids or partner.

I would like to continue to live a comfortable life, but realise that rent etc. will be much higher than in Edinbugh, so would need to ensure my increase in yearly wage would suffice. At the moment I earn just over £40k per year. This role in Dubai would offer me between £60k and £65k.

Any advice would be appreciated. I can provide more details if required.

Thanks!


----------



## solospy

Considering you are single i think AED 30,000 is a good offer. You would be able to save as well by living a good life.


----------



## rdwojick

solospy said:


> Considering you are single i think AED 30,000 is a good offer. You would be able to save as well by living a good life.


Ah ok, that's promising to hear! Is it always the case that rent is paid a year up front?


----------



## Stevesolar

maidshut said:


> what is web designer and developer salary in dubai ?


Anything from 2000 to 30,000 AED per month


----------



## solospy

rdwojick said:


> Ah ok, that's promising to hear! Is it always the case that rent is paid a year up front?


It all depends on your estate agent/landlord. Sometimes you need to pay 1 cheque to cover the whole year, sometimes it is made up of 2 cheques every 6 months or even 4 cheques every quarter.


----------



## Junaer

Hello Everyone,
I got a job offer in Dubai. Not much is known at the moment but Ive been offered 15000 + 500aed per day in parsons as a quality control engineer.
Can you guys tell me what 'per day' actually means here? as in what is that money for?


----------



## aleleeson

Junaer said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I got a job offer in Dubai. Not much is known at the moment but Ive been offered 15000 + 500aed per day in parsons as a quality control engineer.
> Can you guys tell me what 'per day' actually means here? as in what is that money for?



I have no idea maybe someone else knows? but is it per day meaning 30 days a month? then your salary all inclusive is 30,000. or is it per working day? also i imagine it is a living/hardship/housing etc. allowance and the 15,000 is your base salary.

Do you have a family to care for? or are you single?


----------



## Skip_ZA

Junaer said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I got a job offer in Dubai. Not much is known at the moment but Ive been offered 15000 + 500aed per day in parsons as a quality control engineer.
> Can you guys tell me what 'per day' actually means here? as in what is that money for?


Sounds Fishy to me, Parsons is a huge Multi National Corporation and that amount sounds weird.

Did they do an interview with you?

Why isn't there more info on the package?

What are your benefits, medical, flights, visas, allowances?


----------



## Froglet

Skip_ZA said:


> Sounds Fishy to me, Parsons is a huge Multi National Corporation and that amount sounds weird.
> 
> Did they do an interview with you?
> 
> Why isn't there more info on the package?
> 
> What are your benefits, medical, flights, visas, allowances?


Yeh, I agree. Did you actually interview with Parsons themselves? Package seems a bit strange...


----------



## imac

Skip_ZA said:


> Sounds Fishy to me, Parsons is a huge Multi National Corporation and that amount sounds weird...


not necessarily..

packages such as this are typical lumpsum contracts common in oilfield and construction services for field staff... with lumpsum contracts there are no additional allowances such as education or housing... its usually a fixed amount, and in some instances an additional allowance that is specific because of the job role, such as if you are required to use your own car to get to sites...

parsons is big yes, i would not categorize them as "huge"... halliburton is huge... schlumberger is huge... parsons is mid-sized if you are being generous...


----------



## Junaer

imac said:


> not necessarily..
> 
> packages such as this are typical lumpsum contracts common in oilfield and construction services for field staff... with lumpsum contracts there are no additional allowances such as education or housing... its usually a fixed amount, and in some instances an additional allowance that is specific because of the job role, such as if you are required to use your own car to get to sites...
> 
> parsons is big yes, i would not categorize them as "huge"... halliburton is huge... schlumberger is huge... parsons is mid-sized if you are being generous...


You're right. Can you tell me what that 500 is for? And how are they going to pay that to me? WIll they deposit 500 in the bank everyday or give me at the reception or it just a way of mentioning it but will be deposited along with my pay?


----------



## imac

Junaer said:


> You're right. Can you tell me what that 500 is for? And how are they going to pay that to me? WIll they deposit 500 in the bank everyday or give me at the reception or it just a way of mentioning it but will be deposited along with my pay?


what it is for and how it will be paid will be spelled out in your contract, my guess is it will likely be included in your monthly payroll...

as an example, oilfield services workers who are required to work on offshore platforms get a daily supplement incentive, which is designed to take into account a bunch of criteria... its calculated on a daily basis but the total is included in their monthly payroll...


----------



## Amzad khan

*Hi*

Hi there is there any one working for ADNOC.and can please let me know what is the salary package offered to the QA/QC Inspector.


----------



## Amzad khan

*Hello Everyone*

I would like to know what is the salry grade offered for the post of QA/QC inspector in TAKREER (ADNOC)


----------



## UAe_Newbie25

Hi guys,

I have been offered to by my company to move over to the UAE and work in both their Dubai and Abu Dhabi offices in October and am just wondering if you think this offer is realistic enough for me to live on whilst out there:

•15,000 AED per month
• Health insurance covered
• One return flight from UAE back to UK

Everything else I have to sort myself (housing, transport etc) Looking to base myself in Dubai as that is the office where I will be at the most. Would be grateful if anyone could give me any insight into how I would be able to live off such a salary, possible break down of expenditures here in the UAE, where I would be able to rent, etc.

P.S I'm a graphic designer!

Thanks for helping a new, clueless guy out! Cheers!


----------



## cronus

15k is tight but people have made much less work. I suppose you could find yourself a furnished studio in Sports City (around 4k a month but paid quarterly or thrice a year ) and get a really cheap rental for transportation (anything around a 1k Dhs a month), feeding between 1 and 2k, utilities 1k to 1.5k. Or alternatively you could find a more expensive unfurnished studio close to the metro (60 - 70k ish) and cut down on the costs for transportation. Accommodation is 80% of the headache in these parts. Use propertyfinder to check out the rental options available.


----------



## UAe_Newbie25

Thanks for getting back to me Cronus!

I was hoping to live a little more centrally than Dubai Sports City as my office is based on the Marina. Is a flat share going to be my cheapest bet do you reckon? Also is the wage good enough to live off (not too extravagantly) and possibly save some too? 

My job is as a graphic designer by te way. Cheers!


----------



## de Mexicaan

UAe_Newbie25 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have been offered to by my company to move over to the UAE and work in both their Dubai and Abu Dhabi offices in October and am just wondering if you think this offer is realistic enough for me to live on whilst out there:
> 
> •15,000 AED per month
> • Health insurance covered
> • One return flight from UAE back to UK
> 
> Everything else I have to sort myself (housing, transport etc) Looking to base myself in Dubai as that is the office where I will be at the most. Would be grateful if anyone could give me any insight into how I would be able to live off such a salary, possible break down of expenditures here in the UAE, where I would be able to rent, etc.
> 
> P.S I'm a graphic designer!
> 
> Thanks for helping a new, clueless guy out! Cheers!


You have to look around a bit on this forum on costs and where to live. 
The salary will not allow for a luxury lifestyle but you can survive if you are careful with housing and transport spendings. I wonder if it is worth it though.


----------



## Dibblington

It depends on your definition of 'enough'. It's enough to survive, bit you won't run a Ferrari.

There's a whole bunch of guides to living costs on here if you use the search. I made a comparison spreadsheet before I came out, mostly from this forum. Updating it at the moment after being here 2 months with actual figures and it's not far out. Some things like petrol is a lot cheaper, some things like internet and mobile phones are more expensive, and bottled water is more expensive than UK tap water.

Time for some number crunching.


----------



## Gavtek

How does it compare with your UK salary?


----------



## TallyHo

Flat sharing is your best option. You can find a Marina flatshare for 4-5K a month. If you live within walking distance of your office you've saved yourself a fortune in transportation costs.

Your package offer is the kind of offer where you need to be very careful in where the money goes but as mentioned earlier, a basic all-inclusive flatshare where the utilities and internet are included in the rent, and walking to work actually leaves you better off, financially, than someone making 20k a month but renting his own apartment in Sports City and driving a rental car. 

I'd break your expenditures down as follows:

5k rent (upper end) 
500 AED for taxis for the times you need it
1000 AED for food, cooking mostly at home
2000 AED for socialisation, including eating out
500 AED for monthly mobile and misc

Total: 9000 AED, leaving you with 6000 AED to save. Not bad, really. 

I do have no idea whether it's a fair offer for someone of your background and experience, but as being livable, yes, it's fine. I'm guessing you're still young in your 20s?




UAe_Newbie25 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have been offered to by my company to move over to the UAE and work in both their Dubai and Abu Dhabi offices in October and am just wondering if you think this offer is realistic enough for me to live on whilst out there:
> 
> •15,000 AED per month
> • Health insurance covered
> • One return flight from UAE back to UK
> 
> Everything else I have to sort myself (housing, transport etc) Looking to base myself in Dubai as that is the office where I will be at the most. Would be grateful if anyone could give me any insight into how I would be able to live off such a salary, possible break down of expenditures here in the UAE, where I would be able to rent, etc.
> 
> Thanks for helping a new, clueless guy out! Cheers!


----------



## UAe_Newbie25

I'm 25, have nearly 4 years experience working as a graphic designer in London and currently make £1,700 p/m.


----------



## iggles

TallyHo said:


> Flat sharing is your best option. You can find a Marina flatshare for 4-5K a month. If you live within walking distance of your office you've saved yourself a fortune in transportation costs.
> 
> Your package offer is the kind of offer where you need to be very careful in where the money goes but as mentioned earlier, a basic all-inclusive flatshare where the utilities and internet are included in the rent, and walking to work actually leaves you better off, financially, than someone making 20k a month but renting his own apartment in Sports City and driving a rental car.
> 
> I'd break your expenditures down as follows:
> 
> 5k rent (upper end)
> 500 AED for taxis for the times you need it
> 1000 AED for food, cooking mostly at home
> 2000 AED for socialisation, including eating out
> 500 AED for monthly mobile and misc
> 
> Total: 9000 AED, leaving you with 6000 AED to save. Not bad, really.
> 
> I do have no idea whether it's a fair offer for someone of your background and experience, but as being livable, yes, it's fine. I'm guessing you're still young in your 20s?


AED 2000 for social. What world do you live in? Does the hubby pay for everything :heh::noidea:


----------



## TallyHo

That's 500 AED/week not including your basic food which you'd ideally cook at home.

Fact is if you're not making much money, you're not splurging out every night.

There's plenty of weeks in which I spend less than 500 for socialisation. In the last week I went out for drinks. Had two beers + taxi fare = 150 AED. Another night met up with a few mates for a cheap dinner at a great Indian curry house in Karama. My share of the bill = 75 AED. Thai takeaway with another good friend = 60 AED for my half. 

Yes, there was no brunch, no skydiving, no ski dubai, no dinner at Gaucho, but those are not requisites for having a good social life. 




iggles said:


> AED 2000 for social. What world do you live in? Does the hubby pay for everything :heh::noidea:


----------



## Kartikbhatt

*Need Advice -*

Hi, 

Indian ,36 yrs, family of 3 ..

offered a job @ 750K AED annually ( roughly 62K AED all inclusive monthly). + Medical Insurance + Annual Airfare + 30 days vacation + family Visa etc. ur 


Do let me know if this is good for an apartment in JLT and a good saloon car for the family : 
1) Child in Grade 4
2) Outings in a month - 3-4 times @ average / mid priced food joints. 
3) Annual Vacation - once a year for 7 days.


----------



## Skip_ZA

Kartikbhatt said:


> Hi,
> 
> Indian ,36 yrs, family of 3 ..
> 
> offered a job @ 750K AED annually ( roughly 62K AED all inclusive monthly). + Medical Insurance + Annual Airfare + 30 days vacation + family Visa etc. ur
> 
> 
> Do let me know if this is good for an apartment in JLT and a good saloon car for the family :
> 1) Child in Grade 4
> 2) Outings in a month - 3-4 times @ average / mid priced food joints.
> 3) Annual Vacation - once a year for 7 days.


From what we get on here that seems like a very High salary bracket.

What type of work do you do? Neurosurgeon? 

1. Schooling for Grade 4 (depends where you go) *25-40k per year*
Good Saloon car - Pajero v6 3.8L AED 121000 - 125000 (about 1,900Aed per month with 20% downpayment)
2. Mid price for restuarant about 200-300 per person. lets say 250x4x3ppl= *3,000Aed*
3. Maldives - flights + 7 nights Family Package Special EID Promotion from *AED7,799* per person*. 5-star resort.

gives you some idea...hopefully.

obviously Thailand, Mauritius, Bali, etc would be cheaper holiday options. lane:


----------



## Kartikbhatt

Skip_ZA said:


> From what we get on here that seems like a very High salary bracket.
> 
> What type of work do you do? Neurosurgeon?
> 
> 1. Schooling for Grade 4 (depends where you go) *25-40k per year*
> Good Saloon car - Pajero v6 3.8L AED 121000 - 125000 (about 1,900Aed per month with 20% downpayment)
> 2. Mid price for restuarant about 200-300 per person. lets say 250x4x3ppl= *3,000Aed*
> 3. Maldives - flights + 7 nights Family Package Special EID Promotion from *AED7,799* per person*. 5-star resort.
> 
> gives you some idea...hopefully.
> 
> obviously Thailand, Mauritius, Bali, etc would be cheaper holiday options. lane:


Dear Skip, 

Thanks a lot for your quick advice... That sure gives me a good idea about the expenses and comfort on accepting the offer...


----------



## Froglet

Kartikbhatt said:


> Hi,
> 
> Indian ,36 yrs, family of 3 ..
> 
> offered a job @ 750K AED annually ( roughly 62K AED all inclusive monthly). + Medical Insurance + Annual Airfare + 30 days vacation + family Visa etc. ur
> 
> 
> Do let me know if this is good for an apartment in JLT and a good saloon car for the family :
> 1) Child in Grade 4
> 2) Outings in a month - 3-4 times @ average / mid priced food joints.
> 3) Annual Vacation - once a year for 7 days.


I find it funny that you're asking these questions. You had the feeling you wouldn't be able to pay for these things with a 750k annually?


----------



## Kartikbhatt

Froglet said:


> I find it funny that you're asking these questions. You had the feeling you wouldn't be able to pay for these things with a 750k annually?


Dear Froglet

I feel that everyone in the forum especially the seniors are far wiser and more experienced then me , and wanted to take a honest opinion from them..

Having said that, i feel, i should have read the thread and would have got my answers... 

Thanks a lot for ur support and advice..


----------



## Skip_ZA

Kartikbhatt still wanna know what type of work you do. because 750k is quite allot for a 36year old.

Well depending if you are in a managerial position?


----------



## solospy

Skip_ZA said:


> Kartikbhatt still wanna know what type of work you do. because 750k is quite allot for a 36year old.
> 
> Well depending if you are in a managerial position?


The age don't have any bearing on the seniority of the role. I am 34 years old but my package is around AED80k all inclusive. The reason being i started working when i was 20 and have already accumulated over 14 years experience in my field. That experience has helped me secure a senior role managing a team of people with my degree and qualification adding an extra weight to it.


----------



## imac

Skip_ZA said:


> Kartikbhatt still wanna know what type of work you do. because 750k is quite allot for a 36year old...


out of the average poster on here, yes...

as a generalization, absolutely not...

there are people in IT that make 120k per month... there are also people in IT that make 2k per month... the latter outnumber the former, but its not a cause of skepticism...


----------



## Skip_ZA

thats what i meant, on the average poster on this forum. Myself being only 30years old with 7/8years experience.

Not skeptic, just curious.... 

Solospy is that 80k per month??


----------



## solospy

Skip_ZA said:


> thats what i meant, on the average poster on this forum. Myself being only 30years old with 7/8years experience.
> 
> Not skeptic, just curious....
> 
> Solospy is that 80k per month??



Yes


----------



## Skip_ZA

solospy said:


> Yes


Nice!! 

Whish i was you right about now...


----------



## solospy

Skip_ZA said:


> Nice!!
> 
> Whish i was you right about now...


I know i am one of those average posters (lucky ones) but there are people out there who are earning that kind of money or even more.


----------



## The Rascal

Skip_ZA said:


> thats what i meant, on the average poster on this forum. Myself being only 30years old with 7/8years experience.
> 
> Not skeptic, just curious....
> 
> Solospy is that 80k per month??


Just 80k?

Peasant. :juggle: :boxing:


----------



## Skip_ZA

The Rascal said:


> Just 80k?
> 
> Peasant. :juggle: :boxing:


Hey your profile pic say it all about you rascall... :boxing:

hahahahaha. :eyebrows:

I think i would be classified as worse than a peasant to your standard then rascall. :noidea:


----------



## shortstop

This may well be a bit of a 'how long is a piece of string' type question but I'm hoping for some guidance. When you google average salaries in UAE online do the monthly figures mentioned usually include allowances or are they normally purely just the monthly salary?


----------



## Stevesolar

shortstop said:


> This may well be a bit of a 'how long is a piece of string' type question but I'm hoping for some guidance. When you google average salaries in UAE online do the monthly figures mentioned usually include allowances or are they normally purely just the monthly salary?


Hi,
Depends on the job type, nationality, company type etc.
Give us some examples and members will be able to comment on that industry.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## imac

shortstop said:


> ...average salaries in UAE...


there is no such thing...


----------



## newkidontheblock

i work in IT and would love to know which roles pay 80-120k per month because it sounds like i am getting shafted!
If you are MD, VP etc fair enough but i doubt sales people even make this much


----------



## UAe_Newbie25

So I negotiated the salary to 18.5k a month and I think I'll accept as its a massive pay hike on my current salary and it will be a good experience I would be foolish to turn down. Plus, my London job is open for whenever and should I ever want to return so if it all goes Pete Tong there's a little safety net there.


----------



## Stevesolar

UAe_Newbie25 said:


> So I negotiated the salary to 18.5k a month and I think I'll accept as its a massive pay hike on my current salary and it will be a good experience I would be foolish to turn down. Plus, my London job is open for whenever and should I ever want to return so if it all goes Pete Tong there's a little safety net there.


Sounds good - hope you enjoy your time in the land of sun and sand!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## imac

newkidontheblock said:


> i work in IT and would love to know which roles pay 80-120k per month because it sounds like i am getting shafted!
> If you are MD, VP etc fair enough but i doubt sales people even make this much


its pretty simple really, and it applies to any profession...

there are two kinds of people... those easily replaced within a few weeks, and those who will take months...

it upsets people because they think they are in the latter while the reality is they are in the former....

there are also two kinds of roles... that where the loss of the person will be a slight irritant, and that where the loss of the person will be devastating...

again, it upsets people because they think they are in the latter while the reality is they are in the former...

people *actually* in the latter are the ones who make 120k...


----------



## The Rascal

newkidontheblock said:


> i work in IT and would love to know which roles pay 80-120k per month because it sounds like i am getting shafted!
> If you are MD, VP etc fair enough but i doubt sales people even make this much


if you're a good salesperson and are incentivised correctly with commission, no reason at all why you shouldn't make that and more each month.

As a rule of thumb we pay our sales team roughly 10% of their target all in. So you bring me a million dirhams of orders and i'll pay you 100,000 a month happily.


----------



## Ottawaman

*IT Manager expected package?*

I'm looking at several IT Support Manager type positions and some IT Team-Lead/Supervisor positions as well. I'm currently in an IT Manager roll now and have 20 years experience in IT for large organizations and federal government.

There's the question of how much will it take to satisfy my expected lifestyle but there's also the market reality. Anyone out there at the moment in IT that can tell me what I can expect in a renumeration package if I were offered one of the jobs I've applied to?


----------



## expatinwaiting

*Salary offer*

Be gentle its my first post!!
Firstly a thank you to all the people who regularly contribute to the forum it makes life easier for us uncertain newbies and it is often entertaining. 

I have received the following offer to move to AD, no kids just the wifey and me your opinions are welcome.
Salary 280,000aed PA
housing allowance 125,000aed PA
Car allowance 3,000aed PM
All petrol paid
mobile paid
1 return business class flight home per year.
medical for me and wifey.
hotel accommodation until visa and EID etc are complete (maximum 3 months)
I have tried to up the HA but they are not having it.


----------



## Ottawaman

expatinwaiting said:


> Be gentle its my first post!!
> Firstly a thank you to all the people who regularly contribute to the forum it makes life easier for us uncertain newbies and it is often entertaining.
> 
> I have received the following offer to move to AD, no kids just the wifey and me your opinions are welcome.
> Salary 280,000aed PA
> housing allowance 125,000aed PA
> Car allowance 3,000aed PM
> All petrol paid
> mobile paid
> 1 return business class flight home per year.
> medical for me and wifey.
> hotel accommodation until visa and EID etc are complete (maximum 3 months)
> I have tried to up the HA but they are not having it.


My first thought is "is there a question here?" so I have to assume in the back of your head you're saying "is this a good offer?" 

Unfortunately the answer is "depends on the job and how you want to live". If it's an offer for a dishwasher's job...it's great. If it's an offer for a neurosurgeon, maybe not so great.


----------



## expatinwaiting

Good Point its a mid level sales position, we don't have an extravagant lifestyle eat out once a week.


----------



## The Rascal

expatinwaiting said:


> Good Point its a mid level sales position, we don't have an extravagant lifestyle eat out once a week.


280k is basic? As in commission is on top yes?

You can live on that package, but every salesman worth his salt will want to quadruple it and has a high maintenance woman who NEEDS Loubs and bags.


----------



## expatinwaiting

yes 280 k basic + bonus.

no loubs and bags.. just bikinis and ****!!


----------



## imac

Ottawaman said:


> ...Anyone out there at the moment in IT that can tell me what I can expect in a renumeration package if I were offered one of the jobs I've applied to?


just like your own reply to someone else's question a couple posts above, the answer is, it depends on what jobs at which companies you applied for...

if you work as an it manager for a hotel, you would be lucky to clear 9k all in a month... if you work for an oil company, you could make between 20k - 60k a month... both job titles will be it manager... 

the first one would be troubleshooting wifi problems and cable tv in the hotel guest rooms... the second one could be anything from in house developed application support to enterprise systems support...


----------



## imac

expatinwaiting said:


> yes 280 k basic + bonus.
> 
> no loubs and bags.. just bikinis and ****!!


**** are cheap... bikini's not so much...

its a decent package...

forget about trying to negotiate your housing, most of the larger companies wont... but if there is room to negotiate further, focus on the basic... at the end of the day, its take home that you are concerned with...


----------



## syed80uk

*Is 22K AED salary enough??*

Dear all,

I have been offered a job as a retail store manager in Dubai,

My total salary package is 22K AED per month,

I have over 15 years experience in retail management and have lived in the UK all my life.

I am considering moving with my wife and daughter ( 2 years old )

I have been offered the following benefits

- Medical care for myself, wife and daughter
- Travel back to the UK once a year
- 26 days holiday


I would like to live in a 1 or 2 bedroom apartment, my wife will most likely work part time. We would like to send our daughter to playschool 2-3 times per week.

Will this be a sustainable salary to live a comfortable lifestyle and save some money.

What sort of costs can i expect, rent, DEWA, taxi or occasional car rental for the day, groceries ( we will be eating at home most of the time ) 

I do not have any financial commitments in the UK.

I would be greatful for any advice before i accept the offer formally,

Thank You in advance


----------



## solospy

syed80uk said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have been offered a job as a retail store manager in Dubai,
> 
> My total salary package is 22K AED per month,
> 
> I have over 15 years experience in retail management and have lived in the UK all my life.
> 
> I am considering moving with my wife and daughter ( 2 years old )
> 
> I have been offered the following benefits
> 
> - Medical care for myself, wife and daughter
> - Travel back to the UK once a year
> - 26 days holiday
> 
> 
> I would like to live in a 1 or 2 bedroom apartment, my wife will most likely work part time. We would like to send our daughter to playschool 2-3 times per week.
> 
> Will this be a sustainable salary to live a comfortable lifestyle and save some money.
> 
> What sort of costs can i expect, rent, DEWA, taxi or occasional car rental for the day, groceries ( we will be eating at home most of the time )
> 
> I do not have any financial commitments in the UK.
> 
> I would be greatful for any advice before i accept the offer formally,
> 
> Thank You in advance


With 15 years of experience i don't think its a good offer. Most of that salary will be eaten up by housing and schooling fee as you don't seems to be offered any allowance for those.

If i were you i would ask them to add Housing and Schooling allowance. Otherwise i would stay in London.


----------



## Stevesolar

syed80uk said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have been offered a job as a retail store manager in Dubai,
> 
> My total salary package is 22K AED per month,
> 
> I have over 15 years experience in retail management and have lived in the UK all my life.
> 
> I am considering moving with my wife and daughter ( 2 years old )
> 
> I have been offered the following benefits
> 
> - Medical care for myself, wife and daughter
> - Travel back to the UK once a year
> - 26 days holiday
> 
> 
> I would like to live in a 1 or 2 bedroom apartment, my wife will most likely work part time. We would like to send our daughter to playschool 2-3 times per week.
> 
> Will this be a sustainable salary to live a comfortable lifestyle and save some money.
> 
> What sort of costs can i expect, rent, DEWA, taxi or occasional car rental for the day, groceries ( we will be eating at home most of the time )
> 
> I do not have any financial commitments in the UK.
> 
> I would be greatful for any advice before i accept the offer formally,
> 
> Thank You in advance


Hi,
As suggested - not a great offer.
The other thing to consider is that part time work is not common here.
Companies want their people to work full time - normally 48 hours per week - often more and often spread over 6 days per week.
It won't be easy for your wife to find part time work and even if she does - it would be hard to earn more than the nursery/school fees.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## syed80uk

Thank you for the reply,

They have told me that 25% of the salary package is for housing/rent,

- I expect to pay around 80-90k AeD in downtown dubai, 7500 per month
- groceries and food 1500 per month 
- travel - 600 per month
- schooling part time - 1800 per month
- bills/utilities - 900 per month

That's comes to 12400 per month in expenses
Plus an additional 1000 per month eating out occasionally

This will leave 8600 per month 

Could somebody please adjust the above to align more realistically,

They will not give me a schooling allowance but my wife plans to work as a teaching assistant and admit our daughter into the same school, again it will only be for 2-3 half days so I don't imagine it to be overly expensive,

In respect to my position, they expect me to be in a senior role in a years time.

Again all advice is appreciated.


----------



## sbsp

syed80uk said:


> Thank you for the reply, They have told me that 25% of the salary package is for housing/rent, - I expect to pay around 80-90k AeD in downtown dubai, 7500 per month - groceries and food 1500 per month - travel - 600 per month - schooling part time - 1800 per month - bills/utilities - 900 per month That's comes to 12400 per month in expenses Plus an additional 1000 per month eating out occasionally This will leave 8600 per month Could somebody please adjust the above to align more realistically, They will not give me a schooling allowance but my wife plans to work as a teaching assistant and admit our daughter into the same school, again it will only be for 2-3 half days so I don't imagine it to be overly expensive, In respect to my position, they expect me to be in a senior role in a years time. Again all advice is appreciated.


 Hi. I have to agree with the above posts. Not a good package. For 80k a year you will not even get a studio in downtown. If you r looking at the outskirts of dubai u might find a 1 bedroom for 70 (if ur lucky) and for food for 3 people i would expect nothing less than Aed 3000. We r 2 adults and we r usually paying 2000 per month. For transportation i would not expect anything less than 1000-1500. Taxi if u live close to ur office will be at least Aed 30 per trip, thats 600 just to the office and back. In dubai u end up shopping quite a bit, even if u budget u would expect to spend 3000 per month, not because of anything but there is barely anything to do than go to the malls. I would seriously consider if its worth it.


----------



## syed80uk

Even with your numbers I should be saving??

Again, most of the time we will eat at home,

Expect to walk to work hence downtown was the option to live

I've seen 1 bed apartments in downtown for 80-90 per year

What am I missing?


----------



## solospy

syed80uk said:


> Expect to walk to work


Its not London my friend. You want to walk to work in 50C heat. I don't think so


----------



## sbsp

syed80uk said:


> Even with your numbers I should be saving?? Again, most of the time we will eat at home, Expect to walk to work hence downtown was the option to live I've seen 1 bed apartments in downtown for 80-90 per year What am I missing?


Even if you find an apartment for that price distances in dubai arent small. And like the above post says u wont wanna walk in this heat. Remember fuel is basically cheaper than water so the city isnt very walk friendly.


----------



## aleleeson

if you can find a way to keep your rent low..as in go for a studio and dont try to fit any fancy things in there like a guy/pool etc. etc. then I think you should be fine. Your wife is at home, so at the moment you dont need day care unless she works in which case her salary would pay for it. Really, really shop around as much as you can to get the best possible rent and other than that welcome to the uae. Here is not easy and that is why people are warring you. It is expensive and hard to save even on reasonable looking salaries but at the end of the day if you dont come and try it you will never really know. We dont know your lifestyle or how you are your wife are used to shopping. People survive and save on less but it is not easy for most westerners to understand how...

also in your calculation please have a relocation budget, things are expensive here and you will have to buy a lot to be comfortable. think fridge, washing machine etc etc. If you dont have a car it is harder to get these things second hand and a lot of people sell you junk that they say "works fine"... It is a tricky place financially but if you really arent someone who tends to buy a lot then you should be okay. 




syed80uk said:


> Even with your numbers I should be saving??
> 
> Again, most of the time we will eat at home,
> 
> Expect to walk to work hence downtown was the option to live
> 
> I've seen 1 bed apartments in downtown for 80-90 per year
> 
> What am I missing?


----------



## syed80uk

aleleeson said:


> if you can find a way to keep your rent low..as in go for a studio and dont try to fit any fancy things in there like a guy/pool etc. etc. then I think you should be fine. Your wife is at home, so at the moment you dont need day care unless she works in which case her salary would pay for it. Really, really shop around as much as you can to get the best possible rent and other than that welcome to the uae. Here is not easy and that is why people are warring you. It is expensive and hard to save even on reasonable looking salaries but at the end of the day if you dont come and try it you will never really know. We dont know your lifestyle or how you are your wife are used to shopping. People survive and save on less but it is not easy for most westerners to understand how...
> 
> also in your calculation please have a relocation budget, things are expensive here and you will have to buy a lot to be comfortable. think fridge, washing machine etc etc. If you dont have a car it is harder to get these things second hand and a lot of people sell you junk that they say "works fine"... It is a tricky place financially but if you really arent someone who tends to buy a lot then you should be okay.


Many Thanks for your reply,

Very useful information,

My plan is too budget as much as we can, we do not plan to shop a lot....even though the temptations in Dubai will be hard to resist for most. ( i work in retail so it wont be that hard for me )

In respect to housing, i believe and agree that i will really need to shop around, downtown will be too expensive ( silly of me to consider it ), i have spoken to a few friends and i have seen a reasonable apartment in Al Barsha for 70K. 

I will use the metro to go to work, which will save me a lot of money.

At some point i intend to get a car, i have been told expense around 1000-1500 per month and i need to change my UK driving licence.

My wife and daughter will join me after approx 1 month, once i have settled the main things.

When my wife starts to work, she will cover the costs of nursery. 

I spoke with my employer and they have a nursery which they can get me special rates.

So, the main thing is i will need to bite the bullet and tread carefully.

Thank You all again for your advice....ultimately i will only really know how much i can save and at the same time live comfortably when i get out there.


----------



## syed80uk

solospy said:


> Its not London my friend. You want to walk to work in 50C heat. I don't think so


Fair point


----------



## gooyam

Hi All,

33yr old Australian male here, with wife and 4 kids between 4 and 7 (All school going). 

I've been made the following offer (AED) per month for an IT manager role:

* 22,000 basic
* 13,500 housing
* 1,380 transport

- 46,000 per year schooling allowance for 3 kids (will have to pay out of basic for 4th kid)
- Annual leave tickets for self, wife and 3 kids
- Medical for whole family
- 42 calendar days annual leave
- Discounted airfare throughout the year for eligible extended family
- 5 weeks salary as end of year bonus (not counting this)

I used to make about 17,000 AED per month here in Australia, all inclusive (after tax), and save about 6-7k AED a month, but rent and schooling are way more affordable here. Also I have been unemployed for the last 4 months so that is a factor too.

I wish to live in a 3 bedroom apartment / villa and live a simple life. 

Opinions?


----------



## BedouGirl

I'm no expert but I think the schooling is way low. Schooling becomes more expensive every year. Google the schools here to find out what their fees are. Also, you don't say what you do for a living. Because of the size of your family, you may have to top up your housing allowance too.


----------



## gooyam

Hi BedouGirl, I've mentioned its as an IT manager. School fees seem to be around the 45-50k per year for primary school, which is what my kids will be going to for the next few years.


----------



## aleleeson

Well you are unemployed, so it makes sense to do even if only for a year or two. I'm in Abu Dhabi, not Dubai but I think the salary and housing seem doable and it is more than you made before so that should be fine. I'm assuming your wife will stay at home? 

Schooling will be the hardest thing I think. My 4 year old goes to a school that cost 22,000 per year and that school cost a similar price in Dubai (I'm very happy with it so far even though she really starts next semester but the introduction classes were very nice) ...but it is not an English speaking school. Even here in Abu Dhabi the British and American schools are much more expensive. I was a bit stubborn with schools though. I only applied to one and though I looked at others I was turn off by how commercial most were and the fact that they asked for a fee just to apply..high fees.. like 1500 aed and that is just to apply, if you dont get in ..oh well. 

I also just didnt like the feel of many of the schools.. too uppity. I looked into home schooling groups as they do exist and something you should know is that many of the people there home school simply because of how many kids they have, another common reason is autism/special needs. We met families with 9 and 7 kids... school for all was simply not affordable for them. 

The school that we applied to was initially full and so I thought we might have to home school, my plan was to hire a tutor. We asked his company and even though it was not in the initial contract they said that it is possible depending on the cost. So maybe that is something to consider though it might be different in your case as your kids are different ages and so one tutor might not do. 

Also I know everyone experiences here differently, but so many things are possible when you are determined. Everyone at his work said we would never find a 3 bedroom for under 200,000 a year in our area. I looked at a tonne of places and one very old penthouse, 4 bedroom with two huge, huge balconies for 110,000 came up while looking. We both loved it.. but didnt go for it as our housing budget was a use it or lose it one so price was not a concern. But if we had to pay things ourselves and we wanted a tonne of space we would have gone for that. When we settled on the place we did his HR was so surprised that they came to see the place because they thought for the location and size it was too cheap. The thing is, if you look around you find one or two nice things and of course there are reasons why they are cheap and of course your landlord might just be waiting to raise the rent so it is something to consider but yea.. looking helps and I dont think the idea that you cant find things that are well priced here is true. We took really long to look though and I know that not everyone has that option. 




gooyam said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 33yr old Australian male here, with wife and 4 kids between 4 and 7 (All school going).
> 
> I've been made the following offer (AED) per month for an IT manager role:
> 
> * 22,000 basic
> * 13,500 housing
> * 1,380 transport
> 
> - 46,000 per year schooling allowance for 3 kids (will have to pay out of basic for 4th kid)
> - Annual leave tickets for self, wife and 3 kids
> - Medical for whole family
> - 42 calendar days annual leave
> - Discounted airfare throughout the year for eligible extended family
> - 5 weeks salary as end of year bonus (not counting this)
> 
> I used to make about 17,000 AED per month here in Australia, all inclusive (after tax), and save about 6-7k AED a month, but rent and schooling are way more affordable here. Also I have been unemployed for the last 4 months so that is a factor too.
> 
> I wish to live in a 3 bedroom apartment / villa and live a simple life.
> 
> Opinions?


----------



## aleleeson

I am in Abu Dhabi and have never been to Dubai but I imagine them to be similar. It will be hard to find a place without your wife if you are here alone and have to be in the office some of the time. They gave my husband time off to look for places but I still did most of the searching, calling and looking...because there were other things (work related) that he had to do. 

But you all know best what will work for you. Rent will really be the biggest expense so yes be as careful as you can there.. Look, look, look..and you never know what you will find even downtown. 

Maybe Abu Dhabi is cheaper than Dubai but I think you can find something in the center for that here. You will have to be flexible though and not expect things to look new etc.

They are also correct with walking and public transport, in europe I took the bus, the train or walked everywhere.. here even taking taxis are annoying, having a car is a good thing here. Anyway, good luck! 

Also on a side note, I also hardly shop etc. but I still spend a lot more here because although food is not more expensive the food I'm used to or like or want etc. is more expensive since it often comes from far. Also I'm in a health food phase! 



syed80uk said:


> Many Thanks for your reply,
> 
> Very useful information,
> 
> My plan is too budget as much as we can, we do not plan to shop a lot....even though the temptations in Dubai will be hard to resist for most. ( i work in retail so it wont be that hard for me )
> 
> In respect to housing, i believe and agree that i will really need to shop around, downtown will be too expensive ( silly of me to consider it ), i have spoken to a few friends and i have seen a reasonable apartment in Al Barsha for 70K.
> 
> I will use the metro to go to work, which will save me a lot of money.
> 
> At some point i intend to get a car, i have been told expense around 1000-1500 per month and i need to change my UK driving licence.
> 
> My wife and daughter will join me after approx 1 month, once i have settled the main things.
> 
> When my wife starts to work, she will cover the costs of nursery.
> 
> I spoke with my employer and they have a nursery which they can get me special rates.
> 
> So, the main thing is i will need to bite the bullet and tread carefully.
> 
> Thank You all again for your advice....ultimately i will only really know how much i can save and at the same time live comfortably when i get out there.


----------



## TallyHo

The school fees are going to kill you.

40-50,000 a year PER child is the norm for a decent quality Western school. And it goes up from there. The top schools are pushing 100K a month.

I'm aware you've been unemployed and need to find a job sooner rather than later, but if you must take your package the most feasible way to handle it is to come out here on your own and keep your family in Australia. You can live cheaply as a single person for about 15K a month covering everything, and send the other 20K home. You may want to try doing this for a year as it'll give you a much better idea of what the expenses are in Dubai and if it's feasible to bring your family out here.

You can survive on your package offer but you will spend every penny. The school fees + running a modest villa will eat up three quarters of your income. 



gooyam said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 33yr old Australian male here, with wife and 4 kids between 4 and 7 (All school going).
> 
> I've been made the following offer (AED) per month for an IT manager role:
> 
> * 22,000 basic
> * 13,500 housing
> * 1,380 transport
> 
> - 46,000 per year schooling allowance for 3 kids (will have to pay out of basic for 4th kid)
> - Annual leave tickets for self, wife and 3 kids
> - Medical for whole family
> - 42 calendar days annual leave
> - Discounted airfare throughout the year for eligible extended family
> - 5 weeks salary as end of year bonus (not counting this)
> 
> I used to make about 17,000 AED per month here in Australia, all inclusive (after tax), and save about 6-7k AED a month, but rent and schooling are way more affordable here. Also I have been unemployed for the last 4 months so that is a factor too.
> 
> I wish to live in a 3 bedroom apartment / villa and live a simple life.
> 
> Opinions?


----------



## Jgemin

gooyam said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 33yr old Australian male here, with wife and 4 kids between 4 and 7 (All school going).
> 
> I've been made the following offer (AED) per month for an IT manager role:
> 
> * 22,000 basic
> * 13,500 housing
> * 1,380 transport
> 
> - 46,000 per year schooling allowance for 3 kids (will have to pay out of basic for 4th kid)
> - Annual leave tickets for self, wife and 3 kids
> - Medical for whole family
> - 42 calendar days annual leave
> - Discounted airfare throughout the year for eligible extended family
> - 5 weeks salary as end of year bonus (not counting this)
> 
> I used to make about 17,000 AED per month here in Australia, all inclusive (after tax), and save about 6-7k AED a month, but rent and schooling are way more affordable here. Also I have been unemployed for the last 4 months so that is a factor too.
> 
> I wish to live in a 3 bedroom apartment / villa and live a simple life.
> 
> Opinions?


Hey Gooyam,

I am not sure, but I think this is an position at EK.. If not, then just ignore the below and I stand corrected. 

If so, however, what grade is this? I am almost sure it is a grade 9. If so, then the allowance is 46.000 per kid per year... instead of 46.000 for 3 kids per year.

don't worry, I am not applying to the same one!.


----------



## gooyam

Thanks all, should have clarified, they are paying upto 46k per child for a maximum of 3 children. So i will have to pay for the 4th out of basic.

Does that make a difference? @TallyHo?


----------



## Dumba

Hi I recently got an offer from a coffee shop restaurant here in dubai. I am bit confused about the package which they we're offering me. Am a bit confused about the amount. I heard 2200 basic and 2500 for live out and transportation. Again when I went for the second round the package would be 2500 and only 2500 was mentioned. So I be getting my own room and etc so do u think that amount is appropriate or am I just confused.? Is salary and package or do they mean the same thing?


----------



## The Rascal

Hi Dumba, and welcome.

salary is just the basic, in your case between 2,200 and 2,500, depending on what is agreed. If they provide accommodation and transport then the 2,200-2,500 is all you'll get, if however they don't then there will be an additional allowance on top of this - which could be the first 2,500 mentioned.

best thing to do is call your manager and ask him to confirm your offer in writing, you say you're in the UAE so that should be easily done.

Good luck.


----------



## aleleeson

sort of off topic but yesterday I spoke to the people who work at funcity and they have this exact contract. They can choose to have accommodation and transport provided or to pay it themselves. If they find their own place then they have 2500 to do it with. They are also from Nepal (the ones I spoke to). Since they came together as friends, 4 of them rent a room in a house for 2500 and each pays 625 per month. But they want to move as the fridge there does not work at all and there is no stove in the kitchen so eating is more expensive for them than it should be. Initially they were told they would get a stove and a fridge so they didnt budget for it. Also the AC does work and they share bathroom and kitchen with other rooms but they said that they dont mind that. The rent is inclusive of water and electric and they use fans.

They said if the company provides accommodation the places are much better in quality etc. they would still have to share but with less people but they prefer to save since they are hardly at home in any case. 



The Rascal said:


> Hi Dumba, and welcome.
> 
> salary is just the basic, in your case between 2,200 and 2,500, depending on what is agreed. If they provide accommodation and transport then the 2,200-2,500 is all you'll get, if however they don't then there will be an additional allowance on top of this - which could be the first 2,500 mentioned.
> 
> best thing to do is call your manager and ask him to confirm your offer in writing, you say you're in the UAE so that should be easily done.
> 
> Good luck.


----------



## Stevesolar

Dumba said:


> Hi I recently got an offer from a coffee shop restaurant here in dubai. I am bit confused about the package which they we're offering me. Am a bit confused about the amount. I heard 2200 basic and 2500 for live out and transportation. Again when I went for the second round the package would be 2500 and only 2500 was mentioned. So I be getting my own room and etc so do u think that amount is appropriate or am I just confused.? Is salary and package or do they mean the same thing?


Hi,
The most likely amount they will offer you is 2200 plus 300 for accommodation - that would bring your total to 2500 per month.
This would only leave you 300 AED to find a shared room - this is doable but you would be sharing a room with other people for that amount.
If the company is offering accommodation and transport to and from work - then it is normally better to take that.
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## aleleeson

I got her salary completely wrong. Just an update she makes 2500 total per month and if she took the accommodation would get 1000 less. I just went to the mall that they work at for groceries met one of them and told her that I was just talking about her. Then I asked how much is her basic because I didn't know and she said this the total not the housing so I got it wrong. But she said in Nepal she earned 300aed per month and that was already with a good job.


----------



## geejay00

Good Morning,

New to this forum and just seeking some advice on a package I've been offered, I'm 33 year old male moving to Dubai near the end of the year from the UK, I've been offered

Basic 26k per month (potential rise to 30k)
Accommodation will be paid in full by my employer
Health care (BUPA) will be paid in full by employer

I'll be living with my wife (no kids) who will be working and earning between 16-18k per month as well. Ideally would like to live comfortable not lavish life style and maybe save a little as well, also looking to get a car at some point. Will this be doable on that pay rate in Dubai? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sunder

geejay00 said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> New to this forum and just seeking some advice on a package I've been offered, I'm 33 year old male moving to Dubai near the end of the year from the UK, I've been offered
> 
> Basic 26k per month (potential rise to 30k)
> Accommodation will be paid in full by my employer
> Health care (BUPA) will be paid in full by employer
> 
> I'll be living with my wife (no kids) who will be working and earning between 16-18k per month as well. Ideally would like to live comfortable not lavish life style and maybe save a little as well, also looking to get a car at some point. Will this be doable on that pay rate in Dubai? Thanks in advance.


Hi Geejay00,

With accommodation covered by the company and no kids( which means no school fees), the package is very much live able in Dubai. Getting a car isnt a problem as bank loans are very cheap. Please enquire with your employer whether the accommodation will be paid directly to the landlord or will be provided to you and is there any cap on the same. Please note that 5% is agent charge and 5% is the security deposit which a tenant has to pay.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## geejay00

Sunder said:


> Hi Geejay00,
> 
> With accommodation covered by the company and no kids( which means no school fees), the package is very much live able in Dubai. Getting a car isnt a problem as bank loans are very cheap. Please enquire with your employer whether the accommodation will be paid directly to the landlord or will be provided to you and is there any cap on the same. Please note that 5% is agent charge and 5% is the security deposit which a tenant has to pay.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sunder.


Thanks Sunder much appreciated I'll keep in mind the additional fees, I'd imagine the company would cover that as well as they have with other and relocation allowances, hopefully I'll stay child free!


----------



## Sunder

geejay00 said:


> Thanks Sunder much appreciated I'll keep in mind the additional fees, I'd imagine the company would cover that as well as they have with other and relocation allowances, hopefully I'll stay child free!


Please also ask whether you will be getting return air tickets for you and your family every year. You can go through different pages to see the cost of living in Dubai. Please let us know if you need any other information.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## vimobe

*need some advise please*

Hi everyone,

I'm new and need some advise here..

Role: Creativee Produccer, age 32, years of exp 11, last post creative contentt manager
industry: advertising, media, entertainment

Recently i received an offer from potential employer to work in Dubai
the recruitment consultant / headhunter told me that Company budget around AED 22k/mth (all in) + yearly flight + medical

Of course i'm trying to negotiate and looking at 26-36k/mth, with relocation allowance, and 2mth inital accomodation, spouse visa & medical, housing arrangement by company (which i had to pay back monthly deducted from my salary)

I will migrate with my wife no kids. (housewive)

What do you think of the offer, at the moment im earning half of that salary offered, but nothing to complain right now as expenses is much lower here in Malaysia.

kindly advise me as i feel very interested with the job & role, but i want to live without cracking my head in the middle of the month.

I will rent, 1 BR apt dubai area, purchase a car with 1300/mthly payment, internet, 1k entertainment, 2k savings, 1k emergency fund, 3k groceries & wive expenditure, 2k shop & dinner outside, etc

May i know what is the market rate for managerial role or head of department in the advertising & creative industry?

Thanks


----------



## aleleeson

I generally feel like if a salary is twice times what you are used to then you should be okay however the housing situation here can be a bit extreme... housing will cost a lot more than twice what you pay now. The best thing to do is for you and your wife to look through dubbizle to see what appears to be on offer. 

Housing will be the biggest problem, if after housing you dont make more than you do now then it probably wont make much sense.. look at dubbizle and if you see things there that you can afford while still leaving back enough of your salary for the move to be and increase then that's a good indication. I'm in Abu Dhabi.. you can find accommodation within your range here especially if you have a car and dont mind some commute but the accommodation can sometimes be odd. Also is there a relocation payment? that could be useful for buying initial things like a fridge, washing machine etc. etc. 




vimobe said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm new and need some advise here..
> 
> Role: Creativee Produccer, age 32, years of exp 11, last post creative contentt manager
> industry: advertising, media, entertainment
> 
> Recently i received an offer from potential employer to work in Dubai
> the recruitment consultant / headhunter told me that Company budget around AED 22k/mth (all in) + yearly flight + medical
> 
> Of course i'm trying to negotiate and looking at 26-36k/mth, with relocation allowance, and 2mth inital accomodation, spouse visa & medical, housing arrangement by company (which i had to pay back monthly deducted from my salary)
> 
> I will migrate with my wife no kids. (housewive)
> 
> What do you think of the offer, at the moment im earning half of that salary offered, but nothing to complain right now as expenses is much lower here in Malaysia.
> 
> kindly advise me as i feel very interested with the job & role, but i want to live without cracking my head in the middle of the month.
> 
> I will rent, 1 BR apt dubai area, purchase a car with 1300/mthly payment, internet, 1k entertainment, 2k savings, 1k emergency fund, 3k groceries & wive expenditure, 2k shop & dinner outside, etc
> 
> May i know what is the market rate for managerial role or head of department in the advertising & creative industry?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## aleleeson

Also yes, definitely try to negotiate these things into the offer. The initial relocation will cost a lot!



vimobe said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Of course i'm trying to negotiate and looking at 26-36k/mth, with relocation allowance, and 2mth inital accomodation, spouse visa & medical, housing arrangement by company (which i had to pay back monthly deducted from my salary)
> 
> I will migrate with my wife no kids. (housewive)
> 
> What do you think of the offer, at the moment im earning half of that salary offered, but nothing to complain right now as expenses is much lower here in Malaysia.
> 
> kindly advise me as i feel very interested with the job & role, but i want to live without cracking my head in the middle of the month.
> 
> I will rent, 1 BR apt dubai area, purchase a car with 1300/mthly payment, internet, 1k entertainment, 2k savings, 1k emergency fund, 3k groceries & wive expenditure, 2k shop & dinner outside, etc
> 
> May i know what is the market rate for managerial role or head of department in the advertising & creative industry?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## vimobe

aleleeson said:


> I generally feel like if a salary is twice times what you are used to then you should be okay however the housing situation here can be a bit extreme... housing will cost a lot more than twice what you pay now. The best thing to do is for you and your wife to look through dubbizle to see what appears to be on offer.
> 
> Housing will be the biggest problem, if after housing you dont make more than you do now then it probably wont make much sense.. look at dubbizle and if you see things there that you can afford while still leaving back enough of your salary for the move to be and increase then that's a good indication. I'm in Abu Dhabi.. you can find accommodation within your range here especially if you have a car and dont mind some commute but the accommodation can sometimes be odd. Also is there a relocation payment? that could be useful for buying initial things like a fridge, washing machine etc. etc.


hi aleleeson, thank you for your generous reply..
Yeah i can see that housing is the highest expenditure, and biggest worry.. i've check dubizzle and can see that the housing range for 1BR around 75k/yr might increase yearly and currently i'm staying in a 3300sqf 2 storey semi detached house 4r/4br with garden.. for sure its gonna be a downgrade in terms of housing.. somehow i feel so interested to explore the opportunity and willing to move to smaller space. about relocation allowance, yes i will try negotiate with them.

however is that salary 22kaed/mth offered, considered as low , average, or above market for someone with similar industry background / experience like me?

have a nice day


----------



## aleleeson

wow, will it would be a huge downgrade yes, because affordable housing here is generally not very nice. Not just because of the size, but you can expect the building itself to have several issues. But having a car makes you more flexible with respect to location so you can still find something nice.

You have to consider your situation and what you will be leaving behind. I unfortunately do not know about your industry but maybe someone will reply there. I think it is nice to travel for the adventure, but you would be leaving behind a good job that may be hard to get again once the adventure part of Dubai is finished. 

If you want to travel just to see a new place and you arent leaving family behind etc. I think it is a good thing to do once you are confident that you can get a similar job back home when you are ready. Your lifestyle right now is likely better than it will be here, but things wont be awful here either.. 

After housing cost, with a car etc. I think a couple can live happily on about 8,000 aed, but the initial set up cost of things for the house and visa or hotel stay etc are expensive so that's something they need to offer to make the offer make sense. 



vimobe said:


> hi aleleeson, thank you for your generous reply..
> Yeah i can see that housing is the highest expenditure, and biggest worry.. i've check dubizzle and can see that the housing range for 1BR around 75k/yr might increase yearly and currently i'm staying in a 3300sqf 2 storey semi detached house 4r/4br with garden.. for sure its gonna be a downgrade in terms of housing.. somehow i feel so interested to explore the opportunity and willing to move to smaller space. about relocation allowance, yes i will try negotiate with them.
> 
> however is that salary 22kaed/mth offered, considered as low , average, or above market for someone with similar industry background / experience like me?
> 
> have a nice day


----------



## aleleeson

Also rent is paid yearly here, will the company pay it in advance and have you repay them??
Also another initial cost is agents fees/security deposit which total to 10% of the yearly rental cost. 




vimobe said:


> hi aleleeson, thank you for your generous reply..
> Yeah i can see that housing is the highest expenditure, and biggest worry.. i've check dubizzle and can see that the housing range for 1BR around 75k/yr might increase yearly and currently i'm staying in a 3300sqf 2 storey semi detached house 4r/4br with garden.. for sure its gonna be a downgrade in terms of housing.. somehow i feel so interested to explore the opportunity and willing to move to smaller space. about relocation allowance, yes i will try negotiate with them.
> 
> however is that salary 22kaed/mth offered, considered as low , average, or above market for someone with similar industry background / experience like me?
> 
> have a nice day


----------



## vimobe

aleleeson said:


> wow, will it would be a huge downgrade yes, because affordable housing here is generally not very nice. Not just because of the size, but you can expect the building itself to have several issues. But having a car makes you more flexible with respect to location so you can still find something nice.
> 
> You have to consider your situation and what you will be leaving behind. I unfortunately do not know about your industry but maybe someone will reply there. I think it is nice to travel for the adventure, but you would be leaving behind a good job that may be hard to get again once the adventure part of Dubai is finished.
> 
> If you want to travel just to see a new place and you arent leaving family behind etc. I think it is a good thing to do once you are confident that you can get a similar job back home when you are ready. Your lifestyle right now is likely better than it will be here, but things wont be awful here either..
> 
> After housing cost, with a car etc. I think a couple can live happily on about 8,000 aed, but the initial set up cost of things for the house and visa or hotel stay etc are expensive so that's something they need to offer to make the offer make sense.





aleleeson said:


> Also rent is paid yearly here, will the company pay it in advance and have you repay them??
> Also another initial cost is agents fees/security deposit which total to 10% of the yearly rental cost.


Yeah, company agree to pay in advance, and i have to repay back deductible from monthly salary. agent fees/security i am not sure who will bear the cost. either me or company.

Initial first month housing arrangement will be provided by company to help settle down.
and yeah i will have to sell all my furnitures, car, etc here.. apparently i finished furnish the rented house very nicely here and also do some gardening which i need to leave behind..

Well, we have been thinking through all the comfort i have here, but seems like my career in Malaysia kinda stuck since my current industry slowing down, unlike dubai which i believe is peaking up with their media city, internet city, media 2020, etc.

The company offering renewable contract instead of fix term.. and it looks like its not that difficult for an expat to switch job from one to another within UAE, while in Malaysia many company hesitating hiring foreigner due to hassle and additional expenditure for the company.

In the other hand, to earn extra income, my wife is quite talented, so she might be easily get a job once we settle in, or at least work from home as graphic design freelancer / photographer depending on our financial condition


----------



## aleleeson

That is great that your wife might potentially work. Even if she doesnt though, I think over all you two will be okay. At first it will be hard and everything will seem expensive but once you two settle in, it will be fine. You have to think about what you are giving up very carefully but if you decide to come try to save as much as you can with respect to housing, look at as many places as possible during the month that they give you to look. 

I hope others will give input as well and good luck!! 





vimobe said:


> Yeah, company agree to pay in advance, and i have to repay back deductible from monthly salary. agent fees/security i am not sure who will bear the cost. either me or company.
> 
> Initial first month housing arrangement will be provided by company to help settle down.
> and yeah i will have to sell all my furnitures, car, etc here.. apparently i finished furnish the rented house very nicely here and also do some gardening which i need to leave behind..
> 
> Well, we have been thinking through all the comfort i have here, but seems like my career in Malaysia kinda stuck since my current industry slowing down, unlike dubai which i believe is peaking up with their media city, internet city, media 2020, etc.
> 
> The company offering renewable contract instead of fix term.. and it looks like its not that difficult for an expat to switch job from one to another within UAE, while in Malaysia many company hesitating hiring foreigner due to hassle and additional expenditure for the company.
> 
> In the other hand, to earn extra income, my wife is quite talented, so she might be easily get a job once we settle in, or at least work from home as graphic design freelancer / photographer depending on our financial condition


----------



## vimobe

aleleeson said:


> That is great that your wife might potentially work. Even if she doesnt though, I think over all you two will be okay. At first it will be hard and everything will seem expensive but once you two settle in, it will be fine. You have to think about what you are giving up very carefully but if you decide to come try to save as much as you can with respect to housing, look at as many places as possible during the month that they give you to look.
> 
> I hope others will give input as well and good luck!!


Thank you for sharing your thought and the encouragement.. i will wait for some other forum member to give their views on the salary..

Hope to see you in Dubai, if i move there..

Good luck to you too


----------



## Kentkoay

Hi everyone,

I'm new here as well, I was wondering if the offer below is okay?

Role: Internal Audit Manager, years of exp 7, last Internal Auditor 
Industry: Hospitality

Recently I have received an offer from potential employer to work in Dubai
the HR told me that Company at AED 15k/mth + yearly flight + medical + a One-bedroom apartment fully furnished with utilities fully covered by employer. Although the medical insurance does not cover my wife.

I will migrate with my wife no kids. (housewife)

What do you think of the offer, at the moment i'm earning half of that salary offered.

I am very interested with the job & role, but i want to live without cracking my head in the middle of the month. It has been frustrating.

I will purchase a car with 1300/mthly payment, internet, 1k entertainment, 1k emergency fund, 3k groceries & wife expenditure, 2k shop & dinner outside, etc

May i know what is the market rate for managerial role in the hospitality industry? 

(Got to thank Vimobe for the format above. Thank you!  )

Thanks


----------



## Stevesolar

Kentkoay said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm new here as well, I was wondering if the offer below is okay?
> 
> Role: Internal Audit Manager, years of exp 7, last Internal Auditor
> Industry: Hospitality
> 
> Recently I have received an offer from potential employer to work in Dubai
> the HR told me that Company at AED 15k/mth + yearly flight + medical + a One-bedroom apartment fully furnished with utilities fully covered by employer. Although the medical insurance does not cover my wife.
> 
> I will migrate with my wife no kids. (housewife)
> 
> What do you think of the offer, at the moment i'm earning half of that salary offered.
> 
> I am very interested with the job & role, but i want to live without cracking my head in the middle of the month. It has been frustrating.
> 
> I will purchase a car with 1300/mthly payment, internet, 1k entertainment, 1k emergency fund, 3k groceries & wife expenditure, 2k shop & dinner outside, etc
> 
> May i know what is the market rate for managerial role in the hospitality industry?
> 
> (Got to thank Vimobe for the format above. Thank you!  )
> 
> Thanks


Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
If your employer is covering your housing costs - then that has solved the biggest problem people have to get here!
If you have a salary of 15K per month and only you and your wife to support - then you should be able to live on the figures you gave and still save some money.
Most people have high initial startup costs to get a place to live, utility deposits, furniture and white goods - but you would already have these covered.
Depending on which company you are going to work for - the salary is at the lower range for managerial role - but hospitality is not renowned for being that well paid here.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## helloworld2013

So, we land in Abu Dhabi in a months' time.

Just re-looking at the money side of things again (as you do!)

I'll be earning 15k AED per month
My wife will be earning 15k AED per month

Housing paid for, medical (for us all - me, my wife, and child) paid for, flights home for us all of us, schooling paid for.

So - income of 30k AED per month. Monthly living costs I have put down as:

- food / drinks shopping --- 4,500 AED
- 2 x car rental (incl. insurance and petrol) --- 6,000 AED
- utilities (electricity, air con) --- 1,300 AED
- internet / TV / landline --- 1,200 AED
- mobile phones (data, pay as you go) --- 1,000 AED
- drinks / meals / entertainment out --- 4,000 AED
- after school clubs / ECA's etc --- 1,000 AED
- misc (speed fines, salik tolls, bank charges etc) --- 1,000 AED

Total expenses: *~20,000 AED* (leaving ~10,000 AED per month left)

I imagine that I've probably slightly inflated some of the figures. But have I missed anything obvious out, or got my figures completely and utterly wrong? I know there will be some initial set up costs (water, internet/tv activation etc) - but are these ball figures semi-accurate for a family of 2 adults and 1 child living in Abu Dhabi? :fingerscrossed:

Many thanks!

hw2013


----------



## aleleeson

those numbers are inflated but better too high than too low. The one about after school activities is a bit low though, what most families end up doing is hiring a nanny/maid who can care for your child during the gap between school's end and work's end.. this can be expensive but it is still cheaper than other options and you get a lot out of it. 

With respect to school being covered do they also cover the school bus cost to drop your little one at home? Depending on how far your child lives from their school.. this can cost up to 600 aed per month. In terms of housing do they cover the 10% initial cost of security deposit + agent's fee?

other than that I think you have it all covered and you should end up spending less than the 20,000 you estimate there 

Also I think the nanny cost are about 4000 per month but if you have someone who cooks daily etc. I dont see how feeding four people could cost the 8500 aed that you estimated...even with mostly organic food. Even if you never ever cook 8500 sounds really high for food. We eat mostly very expensive food, as in I get laughed at by my husband for buying organic food, and our total food bill is still less than 6000 for 4 people. 

Anyway I think it should go something like this 

- food / drinks shopping --- 4,000 AED
- 2 x car rental (incl. insurance and petrol) --- 6,000 AED
- utilities (electricity, air con) --- 1,000 AED
- internet / TV / landline --- 400 AED
- mobile phones (data, pay as you go) --- 200 AED
- drinks / meals / entertainment out --- 2,000 AED
- after school clubs / ECA's etc --- 4,000 AED
- misc (speed fines, salik tolls, bank charges etc) --- 2,000 AED

So still about 20,000 aed, but maybe you will get a good deal on car rentals and that should help a lot. Sounds really high for a family of 3 buy yea, with two cars and after school activities it gets high.



helloworld2013 said:


> So, we land in Abu Dhabi in a months' time.
> 
> Just re-looking at the money side of things again (as you do!)
> 
> I'll be earning 15k AED per month
> My wife will be earning 15k AED per month
> 
> Housing paid for, medical (for us all - me, my wife, and child) paid for, flights home for us all of us, schooling paid for.
> 
> So - income of 30k AED per month. Monthly living costs I have put down as:
> 
> - food / drinks shopping --- 4,500 AED
> - 2 x car rental (incl. insurance and petrol) --- 6,000 AED
> - utilities (electricity, air con) --- 1,300 AED
> - internet / TV / landline --- 1,200 AED
> - mobile phones (data, pay as you go) --- 1,000 AED
> - drinks / meals / entertainment out --- 4,000 AED
> - after school clubs / ECA's etc --- 1,000 AED
> - misc (speed fines, salik tolls, bank charges etc) --- 1,000 AED
> 
> Total expenses: *~20,000 AED* (leaving ~10,000 AED per month left)
> 
> I imagine that I've probably slightly inflated some of the figures. But have I missed anything obvious out, or got my figures completely and utterly wrong? I know there will be some initial set up costs (water, internet/tv activation etc) - but are these ball figures semi-accurate for a family of 2 adults and 1 child living in Abu Dhabi? :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Many thanks!
> 
> hw2013


----------



## helloworld2013

aleleeson said:


> those numbers are inflated but better too high than too low. The one about after school activities is a bit low though, what most families end up doing is hiring a nanny/maid who can care for your child during the gap between school's end and work's end.. this can be expensive but it is still cheaper than other options and you get a lot out of it.
> 
> With respect to school being covered do they also cover the school bus cost to drop your little one at home? Depending on how far your child lives from their school.. this can cost up to 600 aed per month. In terms of housing do they cover the 10% initial cost of security deposit + agent's fee?
> 
> other than that I think you have it all covered and you should end up spending less than the 20,000 you estimate there
> 
> Also I think the nanny cost are about 4000 per month but if you have someone who cooks daily etc. I dont see how feeding four people could cost the 8500 aed that you estimated...even with mostly organic food. Even if you never ever cook 8500 sounds really high for food. We eat mostly very expensive food, as in I get laughed at by my husband for buying organic food, and our total food bill is still less than 6000 for 4 people.
> 
> Anyway I think it should go something like this
> 
> - food / drinks shopping --- 4,000 AED
> - 2 x car rental (incl. insurance and petrol) --- 6,000 AED
> - utilities (electricity, air con) --- 1,000 AED
> - internet / TV / landline --- 400 AED
> - mobile phones (data, pay as you go) --- 200 AED
> - drinks / meals / entertainment out --- 2,000 AED
> - after school clubs / ECA's etc --- 4,000 AED
> - misc (speed fines, salik tolls, bank charges etc) --- 2,000 AED
> 
> So still about 20,000 aed, but maybe you will get a good deal on car rentals and that should help a lot. Sounds really high for a family of 3 buy yea, with two cars and after school activities it gets high.


Brilliant!! Many thanks for posting that very helpful.

To be honest, it's my wife's employment (she's a teacher) comes with the ex-pat package - so the school is providing accommodation (either their own accommodation, or will give us the money (2 x cheques) to pay for our own - they will also pay any agents/security deposit costs associated with this, if we have to find our own - but it looks likely we'll be in the school-provided accomodation). 

My son will be schooling at the primary school attached to my wife's secondary school she'll be working at - so we have been told he will be able to stay on school premises whilst my wife finishes off her work before she picks him up. They allow staff children to use areas of the school after-school.

Thanks for your help with the figures! Much appreciated. I know, we over budgeted on meals in/out etc - but better to be on the safe side!

Have a great evening!

hw2013


----------



## Stevesolar

helloworld2013 said:


> Brilliant!! Many thanks for posting that very helpful.
> 
> To be honest, it's my wife's employment (she's a teacher) comes with the ex-pat package - so the school is providing accommodation (either their own accommodation, or will give us the money (2 x cheques) to pay for our own - they will also pay any agents/security deposit costs associated with this, if we have to find our own - but it looks likely we'll be in the school-provided accomodation).
> 
> My son will be schooling at the primary school attached to my wife's secondary school she'll be working at - so we have been told he will be able to stay on school premises whilst my wife finishes off her work before she picks him up. They allow staff children to use areas of the school after-school.
> 
> Thanks for your help with the figures! Much appreciated. I know, we over budgeted on meals in/out etc - but better to be on the safe side!
> 
> Have a great evening!
> 
> hw2013


Hi,
Based on the new information - your original figures look a bit closer to reality.
Which area of Abu Dhabi will your wife be teaching - and therefore where you may end up living?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## helloworld2013

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Based on the new information - your original figures look a bit closer to reality.
> Which area of Abu Dhabi will your wife be teaching - and therefore where you may end up living?
> Cheers
> Steve


My wife will be teaching in downtown Abu Dhabi / on-island - we will be most likely be living off-island in Al Rayyana - we're being informed next week, but we've been given 95% chance that we will be housed here. I know thats a 35/40/45 minute commute into where my wife needs to be working.

Cheers,

hw2013


----------



## Stevesolar

Hi,
Al Rayyana looks very nice - but is a little difficult going into Abu Dhabi in the mornings due to very heavy traffic.
The largest Spinneys supermarket in Abu Dhabi opens just down the road from Al Rayyana on the 23rd of this month - so shopping will be very straightforward.
Which area will you be working in?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Kentkoay

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Welcome to the forum.
> If your employer is covering your housing costs - then that has solved the biggest problem people have to get here!
> If you have a salary of 15K per month and only you and your wife to support - then you should be able to live on the figures you gave and still save some money.
> Most people have high initial startup costs to get a place to live, utility deposits, furniture and white goods - but you would already have these covered.
> Depending on which company you are going to work for - the salary is at the lower range for managerial role - but hospitality is not renowned for being that well paid here.
> Cheers
> Steve


Thanks alot Steve, I was only wondering if my offer is enough to lead a comfortable life in the UAE. It is a 5 star hotel and I don't want to end up working and thinking if i made an incorrect decision.  Additionally, i received the employment contract without the company letterhead and the signature and seal was copied and pasted digitally over in the contract. Do we receive the contract in dual language (Arabic and English version)? Sorry, I know we are going alil off topic here. I personally felt quite it is quite shady. Appreciate all of your views out there.


----------



## aleleeson

Yes, her being a teacher makes a big difference, so you dont need a nanny or to worry about school buses which means that I think you should spend a lot less than the 20,000 but yes to be safe 20,000 is a good number to budget with. Look for good deals on cars since that will likely be your largest expense. I think you two should be in a good position to save!


----------



## helloworld2013

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Al Rayyana looks very nice - but is a little difficult going into Abu Dhabi in the mornings due to very heavy traffic.
> The largest Spinneys supermarket in Abu Dhabi opens just down the road from Al Rayyana on the 23rd of this month - so shopping will be very straightforward.
> Which area will you be working in?
> Cheers
> Steve


Thanks very much for the info, Steve. Great to hear.

I'll be commuting to Knowledge Village, Dubai for the first few months (I know this will take around an hour each way, and I'll encounter a few Salik tolls etc) - whilst settling in. Then I, hope, my work will be based around 'downtown' Abu Dhabi and surrounding areas. 

Are there any petrol stations near to Al Rayyana? (or are being planned to be built?)

Cheers,

hw2013


----------



## helloworld2013

aleleeson said:


> Yes, her being a teacher makes a big difference, so you dont need a nanny or to worry about school buses which means that I think you should spend a lot less than the 20,000 but yes to be safe 20,000 is a good number to budget with. Look for good deals on cars since that will likely be your largest expense. I think you two should be in a good position to save!


Thanks for your insights - much appreciated. Hopefully, we will be able to save a bit - we have been offered a "deal" on 2 cars from National - so hopefully that will help.

Many thanks

hw2013


----------



## ImComingDubai

Hi everyone,

I've received an offer of 17,500 AED / month. I work in the social media industry and I'd be the Content Marketing Manager for the company I've received the offer from.

Here is my current breakdown/projections. Please let me know if this is realistic and if the offer is fair. Thank you in advance!

Studio Rent - 6000
DEWA - 500
Mobile, Internet, TV - 850
Car Loan + Salik - 2500
Fuel - 500
Car Insurance - 250
Groceries & Household Items - 2000
Shopping & Dining Out - 3000
Savings - 2000

Also I looked on the forums but was unable to find a direct answer for these questions:

- Do companies usually give advances for salaries? Relocating to Dubai seems to be expensive from the agency fees to renting the studio to issuing a license, furniture and paying the rent in advance.

- I've noticed that most studios are paid quarterly or yearly but I don't have the money to pay rent in advance on hand. Would that be something the company can provide and deduct from my salary, something I can work out with the landlord (if I'm lucky!) or will I need to find a way to come with lets say enough money to pay for the first quarter rent?

- Do all banks require a minimum of 20% down payment for a car loan or is there any banks that don't require a down payment?

Thank you so much!


----------



## Stevesolar

helloworld2013 said:


> Thanks very much for the info, Steve. Great to hear.
> 
> I'll be commuting to Knowledge Village, Dubai for the first few months (I know this will take around an hour each way, and I'll encounter a few Salik tolls etc) - whilst settling in. Then I, hope, my work will be based around 'downtown' Abu Dhabi and surrounding areas.
> 
> Are there any petrol stations near to Al Rayyana? (or are being planned to be built?)
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> hw2013


Hi,
Couple of things.
You should not need to pass through any Salik gates between Abu Dhabi and Knowledge Village. You turn off before the Al Barsha gate on Sheikh Zayed Road.
Funnily enough, they have just started building a new petrol station at the bottom corner of Khalifa Ciy A - which is near to Al Rayanna!
There are plenty of stations on the motorway - but they always seem busy.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Stevesolar

ImComingDubai said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've received an offer of 17,500 AED / month. I work in the social media industry and I'd be the Content Marketing Manager for the company I've received the offer from.
> 
> Here is my current breakdown/projections. Please let me know if this is realistic and if the offer is fair. Thank you in advance!
> 
> Studio Rent - 6000
> DEWA - 500
> Mobile, Internet, TV - 850
> Car Loan + Salik - 2500
> Fuel - 500
> Car Insurance - 250
> Groceries & Household Items - 2000
> Shopping & Dining Out - 3000
> Savings - 2000
> 
> Also I looked on the forums but was unable to find a direct answer for these questions:
> 
> - Do companies usually give advances for salaries? Relocating to Dubai seems to be expensive from the agency fees to renting the studio to issuing a license, furniture and paying the rent in advance.
> 
> - I've noticed that most studios are paid quarterly or yearly but I don't have the money to pay rent in advance on hand. Would that be something the company can provide and deduct from my salary, something I can work out with the landlord (if I'm lucky!) or will I need to find a way to come with lets say enough money to pay for the first quarter rent?
> 
> - Do all banks require a minimum of 20% down payment for a car loan or is there any banks that don't require a down payment?
> 
> Thank you so much!


Hi,
Some companies will give you a rent advance - others won't - it is for you to try and negotiate.
Start up costs are indeed very high to come here - we needed to bring quite a lot of money with us to cover startup costs.
The 20% deposit is a central bank rule. Some garages are willing to inflate car value to get around this rule and there are often deals and offers where the garage will pay the deposit. However, you won't normally be eligible for a car loan until you can get a salary certificate from your company that shows your salary details and that you are a confirmed employee - not still on probation. Most companies have a minimum 3 months probation - maximum is 6 months.
Most people hire a car until they have completed their probation period.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## helloworld2013

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Couple of things.
> You should not need to pass through any Salik gates between Abu Dhabi and Knowledge Village. You turn off before the Al Barsha gate on Sheikh Zayed Road.
> Funnily enough, they have just started building a new petrol station at the bottom corner of Khalifa Ciy A - which is near to Al Rayanna!
> There are plenty of stations on the motorway - but they always seem busy.
> Cheers
> Steve


Excellent. Thanks for the inside information! Good to know about the petrol station being built nearby.

I just wish there was a golf club nearby..........

Cheers,

hw2013


----------



## Stevesolar

helloworld2013 said:


> Excellent. Thanks for the inside information! Good to know about the petrol station being built nearby.
> 
> I just wish there was a golf club nearby..........
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> hw2013


Hi,
There is!
The Al Rayanna flats overlook Abu Dhabi golf club course!!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## helloworld2013

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> There is!
> The Al Rayanna flats overlook Abu Dhabi golf club course!!
> Cheers
> Steve


I know, I was half joking knowing too well that there is one right next door...!door...

How about a pub? Is there one nearby? I guess the Westin in the golf club??...

Cheers,

hw2013


----------



## Stevesolar

helloworld2013 said:


> I know, I was half joking knowing too well that there is one right next door...!door...
> 
> How about a pub? Is there one nearby? I guess the Westin in the golf club??...
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> hw2013


Belgian beer cafe in the Ibis/Novotel is really nice - but not cheap!
Good bar in Zayed Sports City - great for watching 6 Nations matches and cheaper beer!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## aleleeson

Not in Dubai but for Abu Dhabi this sounds realistic. 
Moving to Dubai/UAE is extremely expensive and can potentially cost you one months salary or more in the beginning. You also need to consider the security deposit and possible agent's fee that you might have to pay to secure a place. Plus there are just a lot of little extra fees and furnishing a place may cost you. Also will they be providing temporary housing while you look for a place to stay?? Hotels are expensive and you will have to live somewhere when you land. The whole relocation thing is expensive so it is something to consider. 

I would say ask your employer about a possible relocation payment that should come on top of your first salary. Good Luck. 



ImComingDubai said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've received an offer of 17,500 AED / month. I work in the social media industry and I'd be the Content Marketing Manager for the company I've received the offer from.
> 
> Here is my current breakdown/projections. Please let me know if this is realistic and if the offer is fair. Thank you in advance!
> 
> Studio Rent - 6000
> DEWA - 500
> Mobile, Internet, TV - 850
> Car Loan + Salik - 2500
> Fuel - 500
> Car Insurance - 250
> Groceries & Household Items - 2000
> Shopping & Dining Out - 3000
> Savings - 2000
> 
> Also I looked on the forums but was unable to find a direct answer for these questions:
> 
> - Do companies usually give advances for salaries? Relocating to Dubai seems to be expensive from the agency fees to renting the studio to issuing a license, furniture and paying the rent in advance.
> 
> - I've noticed that most studios are paid quarterly or yearly but I don't have the money to pay rent in advance on hand. Would that be something the company can provide and deduct from my salary, something I can work out with the landlord (if I'm lucky!) or will I need to find a way to come with lets say enough money to pay for the first quarter rent?
> 
> - Do all banks require a minimum of 20% down payment for a car loan or is there any banks that don't require a down payment?
> 
> Thank you so much!


----------



## ImComingDubai

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Some companies will give you a rent advance - others won't - it is for you to try and negotiate.
> Start up costs are indeed very high to come here - we needed to bring quite a lot of money with us to cover startup costs.
> The 20% deposit is a central bank rule. Some garages are willing to inflate car value to get around this rule and there are often deals and offers where the garage will pay the deposit. However, you won't normally be eligible for a car loan until you can get a salary certificate from your company that shows your salary details and that you are a confirmed employee - not still on probation. Most companies have a minimum 3 months probation - maximum is 6 months.
> Most people hire a car until they have completed their probation period.
> Cheers
> Steve


Thanks so much for the reply Steve. I'm absolutely in love with the community here. It's really helpful for everyone relocating! 

Looks like it's time to do some negotiating then! 
As for the start up costs I was thinking somewhere along the lines of 20,000 - 25,000 AED? This is without a down payment for a car. Just basically for agency fee's for the studio, 10% fees for the agent and the tax, the money to get a license given I can't trade in my current license and a months rent. (Not sure if there's something I didn't think of)

Interesting! Thanks for letting me know about this. A friend had told me some banks will give you a loan even if it hasn't been 6 months. I think the workaround would be a rental like you said and I could just use my IDL for it. Any idea on the price range for a rental per month?

Thanks again Steve! Hope to see you in Dubai!


----------



## ImComingDubai

aleleeson said:


> Not in Dubai but for Abu Dhabi this sounds realistic.
> Moving to Dubai/UAE is extremely expensive and can potentially cost you one months salary or more in the beginning. You also need to consider the security deposit and possible agent's fee that you might have to pay to secure a place. Plus there are just a lot of little extra fees and furnishing a place may cost you. Also will they be providing temporary housing while you look for a place to stay?? Hotels are expensive and you will have to live somewhere when you land. The whole relocation thing is expensive so it is something to consider.
> 
> I would say ask your employer about a possible relocation payment that should come on top of your first salary. Good Luck.


Thanks for the reply Aleleeson! Is the budget I have set way too off for Dubai? If you don't mind and have an extra minute, could you let me know what would be more realistic?

With the things I have on my list I'm looking at 20,000 - 25,000 in relocating fees and I'm pretty sure I forgot a lot of things. 

This is something I'm in the process of discussing with them at the moment. I'm hoping to get a month paid housing from their end but they are telling me the standard is two weeks. Is this true??

Do some employers provide a relocation payment, like is it common? What would be a fair amount to ask for?

Thanks so much! Hope to see you in Dubai!


----------



## Stevesolar

ImComingDubai said:


> Thanks for the reply Aleleeson! Is the budget I have set way too off for Dubai? If you don't mind and have an extra minute, could you let me know what would be more realistic?
> 
> With the things I have on my list I'm looking at 20,000 - 25,000 in relocating fees and I'm pretty sure I forgot a lot of things.
> 
> This is something I'm in the process of discussing with them at the moment. I'm hoping to get a month paid housing from their end but they are telling me the standard is two weeks. Is this true??
> 
> Do some employers provide a relocation payment, like is it common? What would be a fair amount to ask for?
> 
> Thanks so much! Hope to see you in Dubai!


Hi,
There really is no "standard" for paid initial housing - but you won't be able to rent your own place until you get your work visa stamped in passport, Emirates ID, bank account etc. sorted. It is a push to get that sorted in two weeks and that is why most companies arrange accommodation for the first month.
As a negotiation tool - simply ask them to pay for the accommodation until you get the above three things sorted - as it will be down to the efficiency of your companies PRO as to how quickly this happens.
It will then be in their interest to get these sorted quickly - but you would still stand a good chance of getting 3-4 weeks paid accomodation!
Relocation allowance is common for senior roles, headmasters, doctors etc. - in other words jobs that are hard to fulfill from local pool of potential employees.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## ImComingDubai

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> There really is no "standard" for paid initial housing - but you won't be able to rent your own place until you get your work visa stamped in passport, Emirates ID, bank account etc. sorted. It is a push to get that sorted in two weeks and that is why most companies arrange accommodation for the first month.
> As a negotiation tool - simply ask them to pay for the accommodation until you get the above three things sorted - as it will be down to the efficiency of your companies PRO as to how quickly this happens.
> It will then be in their interest to get these sorted quickly - but you would still stand a good chance of getting 3-4 weeks paid accomodation!
> Relocation allowance is common for senior roles, headmasters, doctors etc. - in other words jobs that are hard to fulfill from local pool of potential employees.
> Cheers
> Steve


Steve is on fire! Thanks for the quick reply buddy! 

:fingerscrossed: that it'll all work out in the end. Might as well try to get a relocation allowance, it won't hurt to try at least!


----------



## aleleeson

yes it wont hurt to ask, I agree with what Steve said, I'm not sure there is a standard but you will need somewhere to stay here when you arrive and you dont want the hotel fees to be on you. 20-25K should cover relocation cost in my opinion and yes your budget makes sense. I meant to say that because I dont live in Dubai I can not give a 100% answer but I live in Abu Dhabi which is very close and for Abu Dhabi your budget fits well. 

Negotiate with them as much as you can on relocation because it can be a big cost. But yea in the end I think you will be okay regardless.


----------



## ImComingDubai

Thank you so much for the insights! Super helpful.

Let's see how it goes! :fingerscrossed: 



aleleeson said:


> yes it wont hurt to ask, I agree with what Steve said, I'm not sure there is a standard but you will need somewhere to stay here when you arrive and you dont want the hotel fees to be on you. 20-25K should cover relocation cost in my opinion and yes your budget makes sense. I meant to say that because I dont live in Dubai I can not give a 100% answer but I live in Abu Dhabi which is very close and for Abu Dhabi your budget fits well.
> 
> Negotiate with them as much as you can on relocation because it can be a big cost. But yea in the end I think you will be okay regardless.


----------



## Superstylo

*Offer*

Hi,

So, I thought I would get your thoughts on the offer being made as against my current circumstances. 

I am a corporate commercial lawyer and work in Canada. My current salary is $105,000 (after tax) with a "Bay Street" firm (meaning it amounts to some level of prestige at least in Canada). My salary in January 2016 would be $115,000 (after tax). I am considered a 4 PQE. I have a girlfriend (who may or may not come with me - to be decided) and no children, have a mortgage on a home, and otherwise have no other debts. I'm 33 years old. 

The offer being made is as follows:

1. Salary of 500,000 AED per year with a large international law firm. 
2. Relocation allowance of up to 20,000 AED.
3. No definite term for the contract.
4. 30 days vacation.
5. Compensation for the cost of a return flight to Canada. 
6. Medical benefits but does not include dental.
7. One month of accommodation until I get settled in and an interest free housing loan of 100,000 AED. 
8. I would work in Dubai with some travel to Abu Dhabi occasionally. 

Can you please let me know the following:

1. Do you think the offer is good with respect to legal salaries/offers being made in Dubai right now?
2. Do you think this offer is good enough for me to make the move/sever Canadian residency for tax purposes and head to Dubai from Canada? If so, why? If not, why not? 
3. Is there something more that I should ask for or negotiate? 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## cheme

Hi! Let me start off by saying I would not advice you to sever residency ties with Canada because as you have said there is no definite duration of your UAE job. Besides do you have citizenship somewhere else that you plan to go to when you are through in the UAE?

Your offer does not look to be holding any significant financial advantage over your current job so it will boil down to your wish to travel and live somewhere else, and whether or not your career will benefit from the international experience and exposure.

Good luck!



Superstylo said:


> Hi,
> 
> So, I thought I would get your thoughts on the offer being made as against my current circumstances.
> 
> I am a corporate commercial lawyer and work in Canada. My current salary is $105,000 (after tax) with a "Bay Street" firm (meaning it amounts to some level of prestige at least in Canada). My salary in January 2016 would be $115,000 (after tax). I am considered a 4 PQE. I have a girlfriend (who may or may not come with me - to be decided) and no children, have a mortgage on a home, and otherwise have no other debts. I'm 33 years old.
> 
> The offer being made is as follows:
> 
> 1. Salary of 500,000 AED per year with a large international law firm.
> 2. Relocation allowance of up to 20,000 AED.
> 3. No definite term for the contract.
> 4. 30 days vacation.
> 5. Compensation for the cost of a return flight to Canada.
> 6. Medical benefits but does not include dental.
> 7. One month of accommodation until I get settled in and an interest free housing loan of 100,000 AED.
> 8. I would work in Dubai with some travel to Abu Dhabi occasionally.
> 
> Can you please let me know the following:
> 
> 1. Do you think the offer is good with respect to legal salaries/offers being made in Dubai right now?
> 2. Do you think this offer is good enough for me to make the move/sever Canadian residency for tax purposes and head to Dubai from Canada? If so, why? If not, why not?
> 3. Is there something more that I should ask for or negotiate?
> 
> Thank you in advance.


----------



## Felixtoo2

I can't comment on the pay as i'm not in your line of work but the housing allowance is way too low, I'd be looking for at least another 60K on top of the 100 they've offered.


----------



## The Rascal

Felixtoo2 said:


> I can't comment on the pay as i'm not in your line of work but the housing allowance is way too low, I'd be looking for at least another 60K on top of the 100 they've offered.


"Interest free housing loan" doesn't sound like an allowance to me - more like they give him 100k and expect a repayment of around 8500/month from his 500k/year?


----------



## Superstylo

With respect to Cheme's comments, Canada does not require me to renounce my Canadian citizenship in connection with the severance of Canadian residency for tax purposes. In other words, I will still be a Canadian citizen while in Dubai. As far as the financial advantage, I calculated an approximate difference of about $60,000CAD, is that not enough (before expenses)?

With respect to the housing allowance, yes, you're right, it is just a housing loan which needs to be paid back. This means that I will be responsible for paying for my accommodation in Dubai on my own (i.e. approximately 120,000 AED off of my salary each year).


----------



## cheme

Superstylo said:


> With respect to Cheme's comments, Canada does not require me to renounce my Canadian citizenship in connection with the severance of Canadian residency for tax purposes. In other words, I will still be a Canadian citizen while in Dubai. As far as the financial advantage, I calculated an approximate difference of about $60,000CAD, is that not enough (before expenses)?
> 
> With respect to the housing allowance, yes, you're right, it is just a housing loan which needs to be paid back. This means that I will be responsible for paying for my accommodation in Dubai on my own (i.e. approximately 120,000 AED off of my salary each year).


I'm not sure of the exchange rate (I used 3.67 for a rough estimate) but I did factor in the very high price of living comfortably in the UAE before saying I don't see any significant increase. Interesting response about Canadian residency for tax while keeping your citizenship, you guys are lucky!


----------



## Felixtoo2

No Housing Allowance? Ouch!!


----------



## _runningbee

Hello, 
I have been made an offer similar to Cheme. I am a Project Manager in Australia who has been offered a role in our sister company in Dubai with the following:
- 26 000 AED per month
- No housing allowance, but 1 month hotel accommodation and housing loan that I will need to repay back from my salary. 
- 5 weeks annual leave as usual
- 1 Annual return flight home to Australia
- Medical benefits but does not include dental or optical
- Permanent position

I am currently on an after tax salary of AUD 6100 per month.

Any advice?


----------



## Stevesolar

_runningbee said:


> Hello,
> I have been made an offer similar to Cheme. I am a Project Manager in Australia who has been offered a role in our sister company in Dubai with the following:
> - 26 000 AED per month
> - No housing allowance, but 1 month hotel accommodation and housing loan that I will need to repay back from my salary.
> - 5 weeks annual leave as usual
> - 1 Annual return flight home to Australia
> - Medical benefits but does not include dental or optical
> - Permanent position
> 
> I am currently on an after tax salary of AUD 6100 per month.
> 
> Any advice?


Hi,
Great salary for a 21 year old single guy.
Bad salary for a 45 year old, married guy with 5 school aged kids!
To evaluate your package - you need to give a bit more information about your background and family situation.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## _runningbee

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Great salary for a 21 year old single guy.
> Bad salary for a 45 year old, married guy with 5 school aged kids!
> To evaluate your package - you need to give a bit more information about your background and family situation.
> Cheers
> Steve


Hi Steve, 
Sorry - I am so new to this I am leaving off vital information. 

I am 29yr old, married woman with no children.
My husband will be leaving a well paying IT job in Australia to give me the opportunity.
He will be on the hunt for a job as soon as we arrive. He is in Virtual Infrastructure/IT so I am hoping he'll find something fairly quickly. 
We are not big party animals, but hope to use the central location of UAE to travel. 
We are also big fitness people so gym memberships for both of us is a must.

Thanks for your help


----------



## Stevesolar

Superstylo said:


> Hi,
> 
> So, I thought I would get your thoughts on the offer being made as against my current circumstances.
> 
> I am a corporate commercial lawyer and work in Canada. My current salary is $105,000 (after tax) with a "Bay Street" firm (meaning it amounts to some level of prestige at least in Canada). My salary in January 2016 would be $115,000 (after tax). I am considered a 4 PQE. I have a girlfriend (who may or may not come with me - to be decided) and no children, have a mortgage on a home, and otherwise have no other debts. I'm 33 years old.
> 
> The offer being made is as follows:
> 
> 1. Salary of 500,000 AED per year with a large international law firm.
> 2. Relocation allowance of up to 20,000 AED.
> 3. No definite term for the contract.
> 4. 30 days vacation.
> 5. Compensation for the cost of a return flight to Canada.
> 6. Medical benefits but does not include dental.
> 7. One month of accommodation until I get settled in and an interest free housing loan of 100,000 AED.
> 8. I would work in Dubai with some travel to Abu Dhabi occasionally.
> 
> Can you please let me know the following:
> 
> 1. Do you think the offer is good with respect to legal salaries/offers being made in Dubai right now?
> 2. Do you think this offer is good enough for me to make the move/sever Canadian residency for tax purposes and head to Dubai from Canada? If so, why? If not, why not?
> 3. Is there something more that I should ask for or negotiate?
> 
> Thank you in advance.


Hi,
Your offer is around 200,000 AED per year lower than it needs to be.
A monthly salary of 60,000 inclusive of everything is nearer to where you need to be - even that is not a "generous" salary.
If your role includes any element of acquiring new clients - then you also need to negotiate some level of bonus/commission based on new turnover.
If you need to be traveling between Dubai and Abu Dhabi on a regular basis - then they should be providing a car with the role.
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## xitosg

*Package Query*

Would 70000 AED per month be good enough for a family of 5 including 3 school going kids

I have made the following assumptions for monthly expenses:-
Rent 2 bedroom Al Reem Abu Dhabi - 15000
School Fees - 18000 (including tranport)
Expenses - (Food, utilities Etc) - 15000
Car (2 vehicles) - 7500
Its an all in package without annual flights so provisioning 5000 per month for this
Estimated total expenses - 60 500

Savings est - 9500 aed

Currently am on approx 50000 AED per month with tax rate of 15% in my home country. Cost of living in home country is 35% cheaper than Abu Dhabi


----------



## Stevesolar

xitosg said:


> Would 70000 AED per month be good enough for a family of 5 including 3 school going kids
> 
> I have made the following assumptions for monthly expenses:-
> Rent 2 bedroom Al Reem Abu Dhabi - 15000
> School Fees - 18000 (including tranport)
> Expenses - (Food, utilities Etc) - 15000
> Car (2 vehicles) - 7500
> Its an all in package without annual flights so provisioning 5000 per month for this
> Estimated total expenses - 60 500
> 
> Savings est - 9500 aed
> 
> Currently am on approx 50000 AED per month with tax rate of 15% in my home country. Cost of living in home country is 35% cheaper than Abu Dhabi


Hi,
Your figures look slightly pessimistic by about 10,000 per month - so after the first year (many unforeseen expenses in first year!!)- you might be able to save around 20,000 to even 25,000 AED per month.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Stevesolar

_runningbee said:


> Hi Steve,
> Sorry - I am so new to this I am leaving off vital information.
> 
> I am 29yr old, married woman with no children.
> My husband will be leaving a well paying IT job in Australia to give me the opportunity.
> He will be on the hunt for a job as soon as we arrive. He is in Virtual Infrastructure/IT so I am hoping he'll find something fairly quickly.
> We are not big party animals, but hope to use the central location of UAE to travel.
> We are also big fitness people so gym memberships for both of us is a must.
> 
> Thanks for your help


Hi,
You should be able to survive OK on that salary - but things would look a lot better if your husband could secure a job with a similar package.
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## _runningbee

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> You should be able to survive OK on that salary - but things would look a lot better if your husband could secure a job with a similar package.
> Best of luck
> Steve


Thank you Steve!


----------



## Sunder

_runningbee said:


> Hi Steve,
> Sorry - I am so new to this I am leaving off vital information.
> 
> I am 29yr old, married woman with no children.
> My husband will be leaving a well paying IT job in Australia to give me the opportunity.
> He will be on the hunt for a job as soon as we arrive. He is in Virtual Infrastructure/IT so I am hoping he'll find something fairly quickly.
> We are not big party animals, but hope to use the central location of UAE to travel.
> We are also big fitness people so gym memberships for both of us is a must.
> 
> Thanks for your help


Hi_runningbee,

Most of the buildings have in built gym and swimming pool, so you can exclude that cost. If am I not wrong Fitness First charges around 4000-5000 Dhs per year. This link will help you. Revealed: Top 10 Gyms In Dubai - Gulf Business

The major cost here are housing and schooling, plus finding a job is also difficult as your husband will be looking for a job. Its not a great offer of course but you need to decide in long term rather than thinking of short term goals.

All the best.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## Sunder

xitosg said:


> Would 70000 AED per month be good enough for a family of 5 including 3 school going kids
> 
> I have made the following assumptions for monthly expenses:-
> Rent 2 bedroom Al Reem Abu Dhabi - 15000
> School Fees - 18000 (including tranport)
> Expenses - (Food, utilities Etc) - 15000
> Car (2 vehicles) - 7500
> Its an all in package without annual flights so provisioning 5000 per month for this
> Estimated total expenses - 60 500
> 
> Savings est - 9500 aed
> 
> Currently am on approx 50000 AED per month with tax rate of 15% in my home country. Cost of living in home country is 35% cheaper than Abu Dhabi


Hi xitosg,

You can have a look on the previous pages on the cost of living, housing costs, utilities, cars, schooling and other costs. Its a good salary for a family of five. If you save 20000AED per month that amount is good.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## zetland01

Hi All,

I have been offered a position as ME Sales Director of an international communications company. Total package with everything included is 758k per year (63k per month). I'm a single 36 year old male from the UK.

I believe this is a good salary which will allow me a nice standard of living and to save a decent amount? For the first 6 months I plan to do a flat share in order to establish some social contacts.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## aleleeson

flat sharing with no kids means you should save a lot! invest it well!




zetland01 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been offered a position as ME Sales Director of an international communications company. Total package with everything included is 758k per year (63k per month). I'm a single 36 year old male from the UK.
> 
> I believe this is a good salary which will allow me a nice standard of living and to save a decent amount? For the first 6 months I plan to do a flat share in order to establish some social contacts.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## SJ11786

*Contract Review*

Hello,

I am currently negotiating an offer for a role in Dubai and wanted to find out if I would need a lawyer to review the offer/contract before accepting. Discussions have been all verbal and am told that a formal written offer is expected soon. Not sure if this is accepted or standard practice to have a legal professional review the contract. 

Please let me know your opinion and if you know anyone who you would recommend that has experience in reviewing employment contracts in Dubai. 

Thanks and look forward to your responses.


----------



## aleleeson

Hm good question. I dont know how common it is or not, in our case (meaning my husband) yes a lawyer did review it. So it happens, I think it is a good thing to do but I dont know who to recommend or how common it is. It only happened in our case as he is seconded and so the lawyer was the lawyer in his original company. 





SJ11786 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am currently negotiating an offer for a role in Dubai and wanted to find out if I would need a lawyer to review the offer/contract before accepting. Discussions have been all verbal and am told that a formal written offer is expected soon. Not sure if this is accepted or standard practice to have a legal professional review the contract.
> 
> Please let me know your opinion and if you know anyone who you would recommend that has experience in reviewing employment contracts in Dubai.
> 
> Thanks and look forward to your responses.


----------



## Lovish

Hi all, 

i have been offered below package 

Gross Monthly Salary: AED 7,500/- (Inclusive of all allowances)
Annual Airfare: once in a year, Medical Insurance, Life Insurance upto 200000 AED, Fuel Entitlement, Salik (Toll) AED 350/month, 
Gratuity,Parking Card, 

I am an IT consultant, bachelor, from India, no plans to get married for next 2 years at least, planning to live in a shared accommodation and save as much as possible, but i am a smoker and expecting atleast 10 AED for smoke per day, and alcohol consumption upto 400 AED monthly. 

should i accept it.


----------



## Sunder

Lovish said:


> Hi all,
> 
> i have been offered below package
> 
> Gross Monthly Salary: AED 7,500/- (Inclusive of all allowances)
> Annual Airfare: once in a year, Medical Insurance, Life Insurance upto 200000 AED, Fuel Entitlement, Salik (Toll) AED 350/month,
> Gratuity,Parking Card,
> 
> I am an IT consultant, bachelor, from India, no plans to get married for next 2 years at least, planning to live in a shared accommodation and save as much as possible, but i am a smoker and expecting atleast 10 AED for smoke per day, and alcohol consumption upto 400 AED monthly.
> 
> should i accept it.


Hello Lovish,

Its just an OK salary for a bachelor. Living in shared apartment can cost you around 1500-2500 depending on the location. I dont smoke but taking cigarettes from Duty Free is advisable. A pint costs 40AED and you need to have a liquor license. Who is going to pay for your driving expenses ? It is a costly affair as per the salary being offered and takes time. You can check out Emirates driving Institute or Belhasa driving institute for course fees. Eating out is also expensive but in Karama area tiffins are provided by most of the restaurants which is 350-400 AED one time and 2 time is 500-650 if I am not wrong. Please see the previous posts and see how much you can save in this amount.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## SJ11786

aleleeson said:


> Hm good question. I dont know how common it is or not, in our case (meaning my husband) yes a lawyer did review it. So it happens, I think it is a good thing to do but I dont know who to recommend or how common it is. It only happened in our case as he is seconded and so the lawyer was the lawyer in his original company.


Thanks for your reply and for providing your situation as an example. Very helpful. 

What source of law would the contract/offer be based on in Dubai ie is it local laws or UK common law? I am trying to figure out whether I could get a lawyer in Canada to review the offer or if I would need a local lawyer in Dubai to review. It would be much easier to find a good Canadian lawyer than someone in Dubai since I don't know anyone there yet


----------



## Sunder

SJ11786 said:


> Thanks for your reply and for providing your situation as an example. Very helpful.
> 
> What source of law would the contract/offer be based on in Dubai ie is it local laws or UK common law? I am trying to figure out whether I could get a lawyer in Canada to review the offer or if I would need a local lawyer in Dubai to review. It would be much easier to find a good Canadian lawyer than someone in Dubai since I don't know anyone there yet


Hi SJ11786,

The contract is ruled by Local laws. Generally there is a anti- competition clause and contract is limited(fixed period) or unlimited period. Free Zones provide Visas for 3 years whereas private firms for 2 yrs. After 2 or 3 yrs the contract is again extended by mutual consent. Please note that if you plan to leave before 2 yrs a work ban might be applied to you by your employer( You need to check Ministry of Labor website too on this as rules keep on changing).


----------



## Lovish

Thanks a lot Sunder, for the revert and important information sharing, will try to renegotiate the offer before accepting. 

thanks, 
Lovish


----------



## imac

SJ11786 said:


> ...I am trying to figure out whether I could get a lawyer in Canada to review the offer or if I would need a local lawyer in Dubai to review...


do be aware that the english contract means jack squat and is more of an fyi... the one that is enforceable is the one in arabic... so if you do get a lawyer in canada to review it, make sure the guy is fluent...


----------



## BedouGirl

imac said:


> do be aware that the english contract means jack squat and is more of an fyi... the one that is enforceable is the one in arabic... so if you do get a lawyer in canada to review it, make sure the guy is fluent...


 You should receive an English letter of appointment on company letterhead. You'll probably have to sign this and it will lay out all the terms and conditions of your employment but it will have no legal standing. As part of your visa process, you will be required to sign what is called the Arabic contract. It's a standard, computer generated document. All your financial terms will be laid out therein, but there's no sections for any 'nuances' of your terms of employment. For example, if your company is going to lay out rent cheques for you in advance, that kind of thing. That would all be detailed in your letter of appointment. The Arabic contract is in Arabic on the left and English on the right (not exactly sure which side is which) on A4 and continues on the reverse side. You can probably Google it to see what it looks like. I doubt it's worth employing a lawyer because it's not typed up by individual companies (except what's written about your financial package which you can clearly see anyway) but, at the end of the day, this is the document that dictates what you're entitled to and this is the only document that would stand up in court here in the event of a legal dispute.


----------



## TallyHo

For many people the real difference between the official Arabic contract and the internal English contract is that the latter will clarify the annual leave policy.

All Arabic contracts will include the mandated 30 days annual leave, but that's interpreted as calendar, not working, days. The English contract will likely clarify it further. The Labour ministry accepts 22 working days as the minimum equivalent of 30 calendar days, so many companies insert a 22 working day leave benefit into the English contract, or something more generous such as 25 working days (which I have ) 

The English contract may also include additional benefits such as bonuses, which may not be included in the Arabic contract. 



BedouGirl said:


> You should receive an English letter of appointment on company letterhead. You'll probably have to sign this and it will lay out all the terms and conditions of your employment but it will have no legal standing. As part of your visa process, you will be required to sign what is called the Arabic contract. It's a standard, computer generated document. All your financial terms will be laid out therein, but there's no sections for any 'nuances' of your terms of employment. For example, if your company is going to lay out rent cheques for you in advance, that kind of thing. That would all be detailed in your letter of appointment. The Arabic contract is in Arabic on the left and English on the right (not exactly sure which side is which) on A4 and continues on the reverse side. You can probably Google it to see what it looks like. I doubt it's worth employing a lawyer because it's not typed up by individual companies (except what's written about your financial package which you can clearly see anyway) but, at the end of the day, this is the document that dictates what you're entitled to and this is the only document that would stand up in court here in the event of a legal dispute.


----------



## SJ11786

Thanks, I will check out that government website.


----------



## SJ11786

BedouGirl said:


> You should receive an English letter of appointment on company letterhead. You'll probably have to sign this and it will lay out all the terms and conditions of your employment but it will have no legal standing. As part of your visa process, you will be required to sign what is called the Arabic contract. It's a standard, computer generated document. All your financial terms will be laid out therein, but there's no sections for any 'nuances' of your terms of employment. For example, if your company is going to lay out rent cheques for you in advance, that kind of thing. That would all be detailed in your letter of appointment. The Arabic contract is in Arabic on the left and English on the right (not exactly sure which side is which) on A4 and continues on the reverse side. You can probably Google it to see what it looks like. I doubt it's worth employing a lawyer because it's not typed up by individual companies (except what's written about your financial package which you can clearly see anyway) but, at the end of the day, this is the document that dictates what you're entitled to and this is the only document that would stand up in court here in the event of a legal dispute.


Thanks this is very helpful information. What do you think about having the letter of appointment reviewed by a lawyer or other professional? I am trying to mitigate the risk of missing something or not having clauses that will protect my interests. I need an objective third party looking out for my interests because I'm so involved in this process that it's difficult to look at it with a clear mind.


----------



## imac

BedouGirl said:


> ...It's a standard, computer generated document. All your financial terms will be laid out therein, but there's no sections for any 'nuances' of your terms of employment...


for the most part, yes... but not always, specially for people in senior roles...


----------



## nashsdanny

Hello all, 

I am a 26 year old single guy moving to Dubai from Scotland. I have been offered an all in package of 300K AED a year including allowances etc. All my medical and dental is covered. Also including life insurance and 1 return flight to scotland or equal value a year. For my first year i will be looking at sharing an apartment. I will be put up in a 5 star hotel for a month until i find my own place.
What does everyone think? 

Cheers,

Dan


----------



## slr722

nashsdanny said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am a 26 year old single guy moving to Dubai from Scotland. I have been offered an all in package of 300K AED a year including allowances etc. All my medical and dental is covered. Also including life insurance and 1 return flight to scotland or equal value a year. For my first year i will be looking at sharing an apartment. I will be put up in a 5 star hotel for a month until i find my own place.
> What does everyone think?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Dan


Nice deal.


----------



## Sunder

nashsdanny said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am a 26 year old single guy moving to Dubai from Scotland. I have been offered an all in package of 300K AED a year including allowances etc. All my medical and dental is covered. Also including life insurance and 1 return flight to scotland or equal value a year. For my first year i will be looking at sharing an apartment. I will be put up in a 5 star hotel for a month until i find my own place.
> What does everyone think?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Dan


Hi nashsdanny,

I would be on a flight to Dubai now, if I would have had been offered that deal !!! Congratulations and all the best.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## SJ11786

*Work Hours*

I am still negotiating an offer with a bank in Dubai for a niche role and probably will know the final details soon. I was wondering if anyone could comment on the working hours in banking sector or comparable sector in Dubai. Are there any websites or articles that discuss this? In Canada, typically, I work in a normal week, about 50 hours with weekends pretty much free - except to do work mandated by my wife around the house Of course, there are times when working on special projects or busier parts of the year where I would work longer hours. So just want to get an idea of the working lifestyle in Dubai for a professional in banking as compared to North America. Thanks and look forward to your opinions.


----------



## Sunder

SJ11786 said:


> I am still negotiating an offer with a bank in Dubai for a niche role and probably will know the final details soon. I was wondering if anyone could comment on the working hours in banking sector or comparable sector in Dubai. Are there any websites or articles that discuss this? In Canada, typically, I work in a normal week, about 50 hours with weekends pretty much free - except to do work mandated by my wife around the house Of course, there are times when working on special projects or busier parts of the year where I would work longer hours. So just want to get an idea of the working lifestyle in Dubai for a professional in banking as compared to North America. Thanks and look forward to your opinions.


Hi SJ11786,

Financial sector which includes banks in Dubai works for 6 days a week, Friday being official holiday. I dont have any idea about hrs/week but bank timings are from 8AM to 4PM,Sunday to Thursday.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## rsinner

banking sector is a large sector and job profiles range from front office clerks to investment bankers and what have you.
Most likely you will work the same or fewer hours than in Canada. I deal with a lot of i bankers and they pretty much all have to burn the midnight oil.


----------



## amsterdam_dubai

Hi there, 

I was wondering is anyone can be help on salaries of Big 4 Audit Firms. I am on the final stage of 2015 Graduate Assurance position.

I am 24 year old, single, a MSc Graduate (Finance) from one of the top Dutch universities and will have my last interview for one of the Big 4s. It is very likely the interviewer will ask my expectations about salary and I do not want to be too much out of his/her range. Initial research didn't give me any clear information on that. Also, I have a temporary contract (albeit with high chances of turning to a permanent) with one of the multinationals in the Netherlands and I have some doubts is it actually worth to move to Dubai. 

I am a national of CIS, so my nationality would make probably no difference. 

So what level of compensation I should expect this position. I mean 100k AED per annum was quite common, but then I would definitely stay in NL or look for a better roles in the UK.


----------



## imac

amsterdam_dubai said:


> ...with one of the multinationals in the Netherlands and I have some doubts is it actually worth to move to Dubai...


with your profile... not really

for junior roles, big 4 here is a misnomer for a sweat shop with a fancy name at the door...

you would be much better served in developing your career by getting a few years of actual solid experience elsewhere, and once you have your feet a bit more firmly rooted, then consider the middle east...


----------



## MuhammadKhan

hi 

I am looking for people working with firms in dubai that deals with ERP systems implementation and configuration. Especially in SAP since that is the system i have used. My details and concerns are as follows:

I am a Pakistani citizen. I lived for 6 years in London. Did my undergrad in E-business and MSc in Business integration with SAP. On top of that i have trained on SAP system for like four months working with Business Intelligence. My experience is around 1 year but i have management experience of 4 years since i was managing a few shops in London part time and full time.

so with all these qualifications, i am going to Dubai in august. I will be on ground to search for jobs. I do have some references but they might not work for me. I am visiting for 1 month and need to secure a job in some firm that deals with ERP systems not necessarily SAP.

My concern is what should i be expecting? will i be able to score something good? If i do, what should be my salary package? I will pitch my self everywhere based on my Masters degree. I have been reading some forums but those are old, i need some fresh info.

thanks


----------



## Froglet

One common mistake people make in an interview is be the first to say a figure when negotiating or discussing a salary. Let the interviewer tell what normally is being paid for someone with your background/experience. Based on the figure they give you add a couple of percent (something like 20 or so) and you'll end up meeting in the middle. 

However, it does depend on the company though. Some may just have a tight bracket on what they can pay someone with that role so room for negotiation may be limited. Other companies offer a very strong package from the outset and you'd probably just want to add a few percent not to piss them off... 

Did you check Glassdoor? Or Vault?




amsterdam_dubai said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I was wondering is anyone can be help on salaries of Big 4 Audit Firms. I am on the final stage of 2015 Graduate Assurance position.
> 
> I am 24 year old, single, a MSc Graduate (Finance) from one of the top Dutch universities and will have my last interview for one of the Big 4s. It is very likely the interviewer will ask my expectations about salary and I do not want to be too much out of his/her range. Initial research didn't give me any clear information on that. Also, I have a temporary contract (albeit with high chances of turning to a permanent) with one of the multinationals in the Netherlands and I have some doubts is it actually worth to move to Dubai.
> 
> I am a national of CIS, so my nationality would make probably no difference.
> 
> So what level of compensation I should expect this position. I mean 100k AED per annum was quite common, but then I would definitely stay in NL or look for a better roles in the UK.


----------



## aleleeson

what is a national of CIS?



amsterdam_dubai said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am a national of CIS, so my nationality would make probably no difference.


----------



## Stevesolar

aleleeson said:


> what is a national of CIS?


CIS are ten of the countries that used to be part of the Soviet Union - before it was divided back into original individual countries.


----------



## jgw99

aleleeson said:


> what is a national of CIS?


Guess is one of the Commonwealth of Independent States https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Commonwealth_of_Independent_States


----------



## The Rascal

Stevesolar said:


> CIS are ten of the countries that used to be part of the Soviet Union - before it was divided back into original individual countries.


What on earth are you doing up this early Steve - you're in Wales!


----------



## Stevesolar

The Rascal said:


> What on earth are you doing up this early Steve - you're in Wales!


Three hour time difference - wake up early in UK!!


----------



## Mohamed_o_k

*living in dubai with 6500 aed*

I'd like to know if i could live with a monthly salary of AED 6,500 in Dubai. I'm married and have 1 child (2 years) and my contract will be outsourced so i have no allowances or anything paid by my employer all i get is the AED 6,5500, air tickets for myself only and medical insurance for me.
Noting that i'm working in Egypt and i have banking experience for 8 years and have MBA.


----------



## aleleeson

It is possible if your wife and child stay at home, but it wont be that enjoyable. Here is expensive even for single people with this salary and having a family means sending a lot of your income home. It doesnt sound like something worth moving for when you have to give up being around your family and deal with the very high dubai prices. But all depends on your situation, what might not work for some will work for others. 



Mohamed_o_k said:


> I'd like to know if i could live with a monthly salary of AED 6,500 in Dubai. I'm married and have 1 child (2 years) and my contract will be outsourced so i have no allowances or anything paid by my employer all i get is the AED 6,5500, air tickets for myself only and medical insurance for me.
> Noting that i'm working in Egypt and i have banking experience for 8 years and have MBA.


----------



## Peripatetic50

Hello,
Do you mean AED 6,500 (=$1800 USD/month) or AED 65,500 ($18,200 USD/monthly), a big difference. If $1800, that will be absorbed by food and transportation costs, no doubt. 
Will the employer assist in finding housing? You can check out rentals on dubizzle.com. Dubai will be much more expensive than smaller emirates and most landlords require payment UP FRONT for the ENTIRE YEAR. You are talking about 80,000 Dhs+ out of pocket plus furniture (including appliances), utility deposits with electric, sewage, etc. No health insurance for your wife or child? However, if you are going to earn $18k USD monthly, then that is not an issue. Just be prepared initially to spend some $ out of pocket. I lived in UAE for 5 years and was in the field of education. I can tell you my salary in 2014 was 20,000 dhs monthly tax free + various benefits (health insurance, furniture allowance, RT tickets annually, paid for housing, repatriation allowance). I trust you will have a copy of the signed contract. 
Good luck!


----------



## SmallPie

Hey guys,

Just got my offer letter for Dubai, moving there in October.
I'll be getting about 19k AED per month and on top of that housing allowance of 12K aed per month. Given the high housing allowance, am planning on living in JBR.
But i'm getting married in December and my wife will also join me (might or might not work).

Would this be enough for a good standard of living along with some reasonable savings? (>7.5K savings per month should cut it for me)


----------



## 200256

SmallPie that should be more than enough for decent living and 7.5kAED savings monthly. But consider some other neighborhood, JBR is not really giving any value for price it costs


----------



## DubaiBound2015

Hi!

I'm a 22 year old, single young professional. Due to relocate to Dubai in September. I've been offered 13k a month for the first three months, rising to 15k a month after that. One return flight a year, four weeks hotel accommodation on arrival, and health insurance are included. It sounds like a good offer - is it? 

Thanks!


----------



## The Rascal

DubaiBound2015 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm a 22 year old, single young professional. Due to relocate to Dubai in September. I've been offered 13k a month for the first three months, rising to 15k a month after that. One return flight a year, four weeks hotel accommodation on arrival, and health insurance are included. It sounds like a good offer - is it?
> 
> Thanks!


Al depends on what the job role is. No allowances? Is the 13k all basic or are there any additions?


----------



## DubaiBound2015

Sorry I should have said - conference producing for an events company. It's a graduate role, and I think quite high pressure corporate type role. No allowances other than hotel accommodation at the start, return flight every year, and health insurance..


----------



## The Rascal

That's about par for the course for the role. Events industry is huge here, do well and you'll be in demand - and if you can get into Home - ThinkFlash then you'll have it made.

Good luck.


----------



## DubaiBound2015

Hi Rascal,

Thanks so much, they're a pretty reputable company and the offer looks normal, but I just wanted to double check!

Cheers


----------



## FrankTheTank1985

Hy everyone,
does anyone of you have experience in the real estate market, to be more precise with the usual salary for a lettings manager?
As much as i know, it is basic + commission. 
But whats the usual share on the commission and how much should i ask for as a basic?

Thanks,
Frank


----------



## BedouGirl

FrankTheTank1985 said:


> Hy everyone, does anyone of you have experience in the real estate market, to be more precise with the usual salary for a lettings manager? As much as i know, it is basic + commission. But whats the usual share on the commission and how much should i ask for as a basic? Thanks, Frank


Can you please be specific about your role? Without giving away the name of the company, what kind of business is it? What will you be doing exactly? Otherwise, people may think you're an estate agent.


----------



## FrankTheTank1985

Sorry, to be more precise, i was offered a role at a real estate company as lettings manager.
I am currently a sales rep (dealing directly with clients, showing properties etc.) and another company wants to hire me as a lettings manager. 
The role in the new company would be basically managing the whole lettings team (approx. 10 staff), organizing the contracts internally etc. but no more direct contact with tenants or landlords, only helping out my staff.


----------



## Pierreke

37 year old single guy from The Netherlands: no wife, kids, dogs or cats…
5 year experience (all as an expat) as product manager/ product developer in textile/clothing industry in Tunisa (2yrs) and China (3yrs)

Job in Dubai: set up and manage a sample room of at least 5 workers, occasionaly go to salesmeeting as support for our sales manager. Will be the most senior in a completely new office company is now setting up. Only 2 of us, soI assume I have to do more than just my previous mentioned tasks.

Offer:

1. Salary in Dubai: 6K/month

2. Housing: covered by company. 1Br in Motor City: 80K + internet + DEWA and chiller

3. Car covered by company: +/- 1.5KAED/month

4. Healthcare + insurance: covered by company

5. Visa etc arranged by company

6. Retirement fund: 3.5K/month (external savings for retirement, not spendable since it is a replacement for what I miss out on building up normally back home)

7. 2 tickets to The Netherlands/year


Current pay: 10K after tax/month. Paying 400AED for insurance and healthcare and having the benefits of the Dutch social security system: retirement fund, insured for disability etc etc
So the company wants to pay me less than my current salary after tax :’-S

Is there a general rule to follow to convert salary from home country to Dubai? Or is it all very depending on the package? I’d assume as an expat in manager role the company should take care of at least: housing/transportation/healthcare/visa/yearly tickets.

What is an average salary for a manager in Dubai? Since 6.5K/month seems extremely low...

Any info is welcome!


----------



## Sunder

Pierreke said:


> 37 year old single guy from The Netherlands: no wife, kids, dogs or cats…
> 5 year experience (all as an expat) as product manager/ product developer in textile/clothing industry in Tunisa (2yrs) and China (3yrs)
> 
> Job in Dubai: set up and manage a sample room of at least 5 workers, occasionaly go to salesmeeting as support for our sales manager. Will be the most senior in a completely new office company is now setting up. Only 2 of us, soI assume I have to do more than just my previous mentioned tasks.
> 
> Offer:
> 
> 1. Salary in Dubai: 6K/month
> 
> 2. Housing: covered by company. 1Br in Motor City: 80K + internet + DEWA and chiller
> 
> 3. Car covered by company: +/- 1.5KAED/month
> 
> 4. Healthcare + insurance: covered by company
> 
> 5. Visa etc arranged by company
> 
> 6. Retirement fund: 3.5K/month (external savings for retirement, not spendable since it is a replacement for what I miss out on building up normally back home)
> 
> 7. 2 tickets to The Netherlands/year
> 
> 
> Current pay: 10K after tax/month. Paying 400AED for insurance and healthcare and having the benefits of the Dutch social security system: retirement fund, insured for disability etc etc
> So the company wants to pay me less than my current salary after tax :’-S
> 
> Is there a general rule to follow to convert salary from home country to Dubai? Or is it all very depending on the package? I’d assume as an expat in manager role the company should take care of at least: housing/transportation/healthcare/visa/yearly tickets.
> 
> What is an average salary for a manager in Dubai? Since 6.5K/month seems extremely low...
> 
> Any info is welcome!


Hi Pierreke,

The salary is low as it seems, good thing is that housing, insurance, car and 2 flights to home are covered. So only expense you will have of groceries, which for a single guy will be close to 1500AED per month at max. If eating out and drinking every weekend, add a couple more thousand to the above. Depends on how much you are going to save. I really dont know about the retirement fund, will it be payable every month or after 3 yrs when you leave the company ( like Gratuity). Please have a look at other pages for cost of living in Dubai.

Dank u Wel !!

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## Pierreke

Thanks for the reply Sunder! 

When in Tunisia/China (for different companies) my package was the same (no car, but transportation fee) net salary was 11K. Never had a raise in last 5 years, so now with a lot more experience I suggest I should also get paid accordingly...

In Holland you will get monthly retirement money from the government at the legal age of what is now 67 years old. You build this up during your working life, but each year you don't pay tax in Holland they deduct 2% of it, 10 years abroad is -20% so this retirement fund is really a cover for what I am missing out on while working in Dubai. 

And for me it is not about the "working abroad experience", been there done that. Now I want to live a good life, not going on the cheap, having to turn every dime I make and I want to save up good also. 

Now they didn't take any hardship allowance into account. My nephew got an "expat-allowance" every month of close to 11000K net. on top of his salary when working in Toulouse France.... And he was less experienced and 5 years younger working at an 9hr drive from his hometown...


----------



## Stevesolar

Pierreke said:


> Thanks for the reply Sunder!
> 
> When in Tunisia/China (for different companies) my package was the same (no car, but transportation fee) net salary was 11K. Never had a raise in last 5 years, so now with a lot more experience I suggest I should also get paid accordingly...
> 
> In Holland you will get monthly retirement money from the government at the legal age of what is now 67 years old. You build this up during your working life, but each year you don't pay tax in Holland they deduct 2% of it, 10 years abroad is -20% so this retirement fund is really a cover for what I am missing out on while working in Dubai.
> 
> And for me it is not about the "working abroad experience", been there done that. Now I want to live a good life, not going on the cheap, having to turn every dime I make and I want to save up good also.
> 
> Now they didn't take any hardship allowance into account. My nephew got an "expat-allowance" every month of close to 11000K net. on top of his salary when working in Toulouse France.... And he was less experienced and 5 years younger working at an 9hr drive from his hometown...


Hi,
Dubai is no longer considered a "hardship" posting - that's reserved for Saudi Arabia, Yemen, Qatar etc.
As a manager - you would expect to earn at least 15,000 AED per month plus the other perks you already mentioned.
You are therefore being offered around 10,000 AED per month less than you should be getting - not an insignificant amount!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Pierreke

Thanks Steve Solar,

True it's not a hardship posting as Yemen etc, but nevertheless you leave all behind for the boss and company and that deserves at least some compensation in the form of some perks and a fatter payvheck at the end of the month. As I mentioned my cousin got 5000€ gros on top of his normal pay to compensate the fact he was not at home close to his friends and family and stationed in a foreign country. France is even better to live than burning heat etc in Dubai summers  When working as an expat you are always in some form at work... But what you said (10K too little) was what I was thinking...


----------



## TallyHo

It's a very odd package structure. 

The company is offering you an all-included apartment in one of the nicer communities in Dubai plus a company car (it will probably be a Yaris, but still....)

But your base pay is only 6,000?!?!?!

It's very, very and I mean, VERY easy to spend a 1,000 a week without thinking about it. That's food and a few drinks and taxi fare, a movie, a meal out or two. Nothing particularly remarkable. 

I concur with Steve. You're being grossly underpaid.

And forget the hardship posting. I see what you're saying but it doesn't exist in Dubai any more. Frankly, given that you're no further away from Amsterdam than an American in New York is from Los Angeles or an Australian in Sydney is from Perth, why should this be a hardship posting? 



Pierreke said:


> Thanks Steve Solar,
> 
> True it's not a hardship posting as Yemen etc, but nevertheless you leave all behind for the boss and company and that deserves at least some compensation in the form of some perks and a fatter payvheck at the end of the month. As I mentioned my cousin got 5000€ gros on top of his normal pay to compensate the fact he was not at home close to his friends and family and stationed in a foreign country. France is even better to live than burning heat etc in Dubai summers  When working as an expat you are always in some form at work... But what you said (10K too little) was what I was thinking...


----------



## Pierreke

TallyHo,

As I mentioned it's not a hardship posting, it's more the fact you move abroad and leave all behind for a boss, which in The Netherlands always is compensated in some way: they arrange housing, car, insurance + a better salary (especially since I pay 42% tax in The Netherlands and 0 in Dubai) etc. Some call it hardship allowance, some call it expat benefits, some compensation...potato potato. I am the first expat the company is sending out, and I think they have little clue what it costs to send someone and that there are benefits for the expat and not just for the company. They see it as: you move to Dubai: the city that has it all, not taking into account everything is at least 25% more expensive there than Holland...


----------



## Yussif

Pierreke, 

Just to put things in perspective - I don't earn a lot here but my shared apt in Dubai Marina in a master bedroom costs exactly 6k per month.

To be honest it seems a lot like the "Asia" rate that you will see plastered around these forums, I'd say you should be on something closer to 15k from what experience you have PLUS all the extra perks so I'd seriously think about that part of the package.

Also you mentioned a retirement fund to subsidize what you get back home? Why don't you just take that as direct payment on top instead and set your own savings fund up? There are plenty expat companies out here that can help you with that.


----------



## ionic_sydney

Hi there,

I'm a 31 year old, single male professional from Sydney that's been offered a role in Dubai in digital communications for a large company.

I am trying to work out if my offer is good and whether my costs are accurate. See below, would appreciate any help.

All income/expenses are monthly and in AED:

Income:
Basic salary - 16,500
Housing allowance - 13,500
Bonus - 1,400
Transportation - 1,350
+ Furnishing - 45,000 total over 5 years.
+ Medical insurance
+ Flight home
+ Big Flight discounts throughout the year
Total income cash per month: ~34,000

Expenses:
Rent - 6,250 (sharing a flat for first 3-6 months, this could increase if I decide to rent my own place)
Housing/Agent fee - 3750 (one off)
Car hire - 2,000
Groceries - 1000
Petrol - 500
DEWA - 500
Telco - 200
Mobile - 250
Vacation - 1250 (plan to make the most of flight discounts)
Home insurance - 100
Clothing - 700
Drinks out - 1400
Dining out - 1400
Other entertainment (netflix, movies out, etc) - 800
Misc cash including taxi - 1200
Land/Water/Insurance fees for my Australian property - 1000
Australian income tax - 9,000 (to avoid paying capital gains tax on my property if/åwhen I sell it, I need to remain Australian tax resident)

I've calculated that this allows me to save 6000 AED per month which I will putting into the mortgage of my Australian property, in addition to the rent I receive from my Australian property.

Thoughts?


----------



## ionic_sydney

By the way I'm looking to live comfortably and generate modest savings to place into my mortgage, with some travel and drinks/dinner on weekends.

Can you let me know if I'm being too optimistic with the above, or if I've really missed the mark on an expense? Have I missed any expenses?


----------



## Stevesolar

ionic_sydney said:


> By the way I'm looking to live comfortably and generate modest savings to place into my mortgage, with some travel and drinks/dinner on weekends.
> 
> Can you let me know if I'm being too optimistic with the above, or if I've really missed the mark on an expense? Have I missed any expenses?


Hi,
I see your list has "drinks out" listed twice - nice!
I think some of your expenses are a bit low - car hire, DEWA, groceries all look a bit low to me.
I also think you would be mad to stay a tax payer in Australia - seek professional advice on this issue - must be a way around the capital gains issue.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## ionic_sydney

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> I see your list has "drinks out" listed twice - nice!
> I think some of your expenses are a bit low - car hire, DEWA, groceries all look a bit low to me.
> I also think you would be mad to stay a tax payer in Australia - seek professional advice on this issue - must be a way around the capital gains issue.
> Cheers
> Steve


Thank you! I'll increase those expenses for DEWA and Groceries. My company provides some sort of discount on car hire and I saw I could hire a basic car for around 2000-2500 on Hertz so I figure 2000 should be reasonable with a discount applied. However I'll increase this to 2500 to be on the safe side.

Unfortunately there's not much to get around the capital gains tax issue, I can't have my cake and eat it too. If I'm a non-resident to Australia, I don't have to pay taxes, but then they assume my property in Australia is not one I intend to live in therefore I have to pay the full capital gains tax. If I stay a resident, I'll have to pay income tax but at least can avoid the massive capital gains taxes which would be in the hundreds of thousands AUD dollars. 

One option I do have and will consider is selling my property now while I have no capital gains tax to pay, then becoming non-resident in Australia as I move to Dubai.

Unless anyone here from Australia has any further advice on this matter I'd like to hear it.


----------



## TallyHo

Thrifty offers basic Tiidas for 1800-2,000 a month so it's doable.

A flat share at 5 to 6K a month should include dewa, internet and maid service with the rent. You shouldn't need to pay on top of that. If you rent your own place, then 500 AED for dewa is reasonable for an 80K 1-bedroom flat. 

The rest of your budget is suggestive of a high flying and very socially active lifestyle with a lot of drinking, nice restaurants and monthly 500 AED brunches. It's somewhat realistic for that type of lifestyle. Then again it's also doable to still live well while spending less. Much of it comes down to where you shop for groceries, how often you dine out at fancy restaurants, whether you have cheap takeaways or go to an overpriced western chain, how much you drink, do you go to brunch weekly, and so on. 

Making 34K a month and walking away with only 6K a month in savings is not great by my standards as I'd be earmarking at least 15K a month for savings, but that 9K differential is swallowed by your taxes. Having said that, you now need to consider how much money you currently save in Sydney per month and compare that to saving only 6K a month in Dubai. 





ionic_sydney said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm a 31 year old, single male professional from Sydney that's been offered a role in Dubai in digital communications for a large company.
> 
> I am trying to work out if my offer is good and whether my costs are accurate. See below, would appreciate any help.
> 
> All income/expenses are monthly and in AED:
> 
> Income:
> Basic salary - 16,500
> Housing allowance - 13,500
> Bonus - 1,400
> Transportation - 1,350
> + Furnishing - 45,000 total over 5 years.
> + Medical insurance
> + Flight home
> + Big Flight discounts throughout the year
> Total income cash per month: ~34,000
> 
> Expenses:
> Rent - 6,250 (sharing a flat for first 3-6 months, this could increase if I decide to rent my own place)
> Housing/Agent fee - 3750 (one off)
> Car hire - 2,000
> Groceries - 1000
> Petrol - 500
> DEWA - 500
> Telco - 200
> Mobile - 250
> Vacation - 1250 (plan to make the most of flight discounts)
> Home insurance - 100
> Clothing - 700
> Drinks out - 1400
> Dining out - 1400
> Other entertainment (netflix, movies out, etc) - 800
> Misc cash including taxi - 1200
> Land/Water/Insurance fees for my Australian property - 1000
> Australian income tax - 9,000 (to avoid paying capital gains tax on my property if/åwhen I sell it, I need to remain Australian tax resident)
> 
> I've calculated that this allows me to save 6000 AED per month which I will putting into the mortgage of my Australian property, in addition to the rent I receive from my Australian property.
> 
> Thoughts?


----------



## ionic_sydney

Thank you. 

To be honest I'd be saving a bit more in Sydney. But I've lived that kind if lifestyle (saving) for a while and I haven't travelled much because it's so expensive from Australia, and my girlfriend and I just broke up. So really it's more like an adventure for me without financial loss compared to what I'm making in Sydney. 

I'll reassess my figures though but I'd rather overestimate my spending than underestimate.


----------



## Monicap

Hello everyone,

I just recently started to search for a tennis coaching job in UAE. I'm 25 yo , ex professional tennis player. I have sent few applications in last couple of days and got immediate response from employer in Dubai , showing his interest.

Before having a conversation with him and skype meeting I'd like to get few informations from you guys mostly about salary and benefits that I could expect.

- I ask from you to give me simply your opinion on how much do you think they will offer as a monthly salary? just your guess.
- Are benefits always included? and usually what they consist of?
- Is it OK to ask for travelling expenses to get there from my country (if we agree) ? it's a 6 hours flight.

I'm a single person, here and there I like to go to cinema, have some drinks with my friends and dinners but I'm not really into "high" life and would like to be able to save some money on a side.

Any answer is appreciated.

Cheers
Monica


----------



## hlnio99

Hi all,

Does anyone have any idea the salary range for Consultant Engineer with 10 years experience in Energy/Electrical/Power industry?


----------



## americangeek

Hi,

I’m a single 29 year old male with 6 years experience and I received an offer from a firm on Friday.

Position: senior software developer

Base salary: 23000
Private medical
21 working days leave
48 hours average / week (is this normal? I’m used to 37.5 hours back home. 48 hours reduces my hourly salary, so its got me thinking)
Annual ticket to home country

Thoughts on this?


----------



## imac

americangeek said:


> ...48 hours average / week (is this normal? I’m used to 37.5 hours back home. 48 hours reduces my hourly salary, so its got me thinking)...


yes, the official work week is sat - thu with fri off... 

some companies work full days on sat, with some companies doing half days on sat, and others doing sun - thu with fri/sat off, but 48 hours a week is mostly standard... some do slightly less, some do slightly more... but i don't think anyone does less than 40...

unless you are in the government...


----------



## TallyHo

You should be getting a minimum of 22 working days leave, not 21. The labour contract everyone has to sign actually stipulates 30 calendar days leave and the labour ministry accepts 22 working days as the minimum equivalent of 30 calendar days, which is why 22 days is standard in many multinationals especially in the A/E/C sector. But many people I know have at least 25 working days, including myself. This tells me your company is a small one and the HR manager doesn't know crap.

Salary is a bit low. 23K is liveable but hardly lavish. You'll find most of your American peers in the same age group will be making at least 30 a month. But if you treat this as an adventure, you can certainly live on 23K a month. Your big challenge will be housing, which is very expensive. Rents are paid between 1-4 cheques for the year! Can you come up with that much money at the onset of the contract? Plus a 5% deposit and another 5% in agent's fee and a few thousand more in utilities deposits? Renting a basic one bedroom apartment in a cheaper community that still has many westerners will cost you at least 60K, minimum, and operating costs for that apartment (internet, utilities) is at least another 10K on top of that. 

48 hours is norm. But for my company that includes a hour for lunch. A typical day is nine hours in the office, Sunday-Thursday, including the lunch hour. The only American/European/Australian expats working six days a week will be those in construction, but they get paid more. 





americangeek said:


> Hi,
> 
> I’m a single 29 year old male with 6 years experience and I received an offer from a firm on Friday.
> 
> Position: senior software developer
> 
> Base salary: 23000
> Private medical
> 21 working days leave
> 48 hours average / week (is this normal? I’m used to 37.5 hours back home. 48 hours reduces my hourly salary, so its got me thinking)
> Annual ticket to home country
> 
> Thoughts on this?


----------



## ionic_sydney

I've been contracted at 42hrs per week, FYI.


----------



## ajain333

Hello Everyone,

I am a 33 years old male professional from Delhi, India and am currently working in one of the top Software Product companies in ERP space. I am being offered an internal transfer from Delhi to Dubai and here are the details of the package:

Annual Base Salary	AED	322 000 
Annual Variable Salary	AED	138 000 (comes at the end of the year) 
Total Target Cash	AED	460 000 

BENEFITS 
Car Allowance AED	35 000	per annum 
Housing Allowance	AED	120 000	per annum 
Schooling Allowance	AED	30 000	per annum 
*Home Leave Tickets* You will be provided with family economy class tickets or equivalent cash amount to your country of nationality once per year 
*Health Insurance* You will be provided with family health insurance as per prevailing company policy, they are providing BUPA Internation Insurance with Oman Insurance Company taking care of local insurance needs in UAE (annual maximum benefit Euro 1,500,000)
*Life Insurance* You will be provided with Life insurance as per company policy

As part of relocation, my company is providing one way tickets for me and my family and sponsoring our visas and would also take care of the tax consultants in both the countries. I will be provided a transit hotel apartment accomodation for the first one month while I search for an apartment.

I will be accompanied by my wife and a 3 year old daughter. My wife currently works in Delhi but she will have to leave her job when we move to Dubai. However, she will try to find a job there but currently I am only looking at my salary to surive and save.
My daughter is also attending school (pre-nursery) and would want her to attend school there as well.

Currently in India, we earn around INR 200,000/month and we are able to save around INR 100,000/month exclusive of our EMIs for a flat (INR 360,000/year), insurances policy premiums (INR 200,000/year) and mutual fund investments (INR 100,000/year). We are very comfortable here but looking for a better lifestyle and hence considering this opportunity.

When I move to Dubai, I am looking to send back around INR 1,500,000/year to India to pay for all the assets and liabilities there.

When in Dubai, I would like to rent out a 2BHK appartment around Dubai Internet city which is where my office is.

I would like to know if it is feasible for me and my family to move to Dubai considering this offer or not. Please let me know in case any other information is needed. Is the offer good enough?

Cheers!


----------



## imac

ajain333 said:


> Hello Everyone,...


if i were to understand this correctly...

if you were to discount your variable bonus and only take the base provided, you are looking at a monthly income of around 40k, which is very decent... i am including base, housing and car allowances in this...

to send back the aed equivalent to india is about 90k per year, which then leaves you with about 32k a month for rent and expenses...

assuming your child will go to an indian curriculum school, its quite likely that your schooling allowance will cover the fee completely (as from what i understand, indian curriculum schools are cheaper than their british/american/canadian counterparts)... this covers your 35k school allowance, and my guess is, you may even have some money left over since your daughter is in pre-k...

more than enough to have a very respectable lifestyle... and save over and above what you plan to send to india...

and then on top of that your variable comes through, all that can go to the bank...

all in, i am sure many of your countrymen would be envious of your offer...

take it...


----------



## ajain333

Thanks a ton IMAC. Can you please also give me an idea of avg. savings per month out of 40k after taking out housing, schooling and other expenses (grocery, utilities, car rental, gas etc.)?

I could think of the following, don't know if this assumption is correct or not:

Housing AED 11,000.00 
Schooling AED 2,500.00 
Car AED 3,000.00 
Utilities AED 1,200.00 
Grocery AED 2,000.00 
Shopping AED 700.00 
Gas AED 500.00 
Restaurant AED 1,000.00 
Going out (movies etc.) AED 500.00 
Club Membership for 2 AED 600.00 

Total: AED 23000/month


----------



## imac

you pay rent in 1-4 checks, and schooling in 1-4 installments as well, these are typically not monthly expenses... for the rest, just have a read through the previous posts over the last 10 pages or so, and it will give you a decent idea about expenses...

expenses are very much a factor of how you spend, so having a generic "groceries - 2,000" does not apply to everyone and is based on spending preferences... it could be as low as 500 or as high as 10,000... a number of the previous posts and responses cover this in detail for a number of scenario's...


----------



## Rockstar_DP

*???*

Hello All  ,

I came across this thread 2 days ago and was prowling in the Dubai forum gathering information about jobs and salary.

Moving onto my story:
From India, living in Europe now (study and work :juggle: ) and am planning to move to Dubai for job since I love that place (used to live there during my school days).

I am not sure how much salary to ask :confused2: since it is a totally different market and I heard that country of origin also has some advantages and disadvantages.

My history:

3 years as consultant in an MNC in India (IT sector).
1 Year as Business developer and CEO in my startup company (Internet based) which got acquired by another company.
2.5 months as business development consultant and then 8 months as business development manager in a retail company in Europe.

----My most recent salary was € 98,000 (AED 395,507) per annum.
(Also I did my full time MBA in Europe, waiting to get my graduation certificate in September of 2016)

I am planning to come to Dubai and continue in the same line as either business development manager. But I am not sure about the salary, can I expect the same or higher and how hard is it going to be for my profile. Knowing this would help me better when it comes to discuss numbers.


It would be really great if someone can shed some light on this.

Apologies for the long post. And thanks in advance for your reply.

lane: Rockstar_DP


----------



## Sunder

ajain333 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am a 33 years old male professional from Delhi, India and am currently working in one of the top Software Product companies in ERP space. I am being offered an internal transfer from Delhi to Dubai and here are the details of the package:
> 
> Annual Base Salary	AED	322 000
> Annual Variable Salary	AED	138 000 (comes at the end of the year)
> Total Target Cash	AED	460 000
> 
> BENEFITS
> Car Allowance AED	35 000	per annum
> Housing Allowance	AED	120 000	per annum
> Schooling Allowance	AED	30 000	per annum
> *Home Leave Tickets* You will be provided with family economy class tickets or equivalent cash amount to your country of nationality once per year
> *Health Insurance* You will be provided with family health insurance as per prevailing company policy, they are providing BUPA Internation Insurance with Oman Insurance Company taking care of local insurance needs in UAE (annual maximum benefit Euro 1,500,000)
> *Life Insurance* You will be provided with Life insurance as per company policy
> 
> As part of relocation, my company is providing one way tickets for me and my family and sponsoring our visas and would also take care of the tax consultants in both the countries. I will be provided a transit hotel apartment accomodation for the first one month while I search for an apartment.
> 
> I will be accompanied by my wife and a 3 year old daughter. My wife currently works in Delhi but she will have to leave her job when we move to Dubai. However, she will try to find a job there but currently I am only looking at my salary to surive and save.
> My daughter is also attending school (pre-nursery) and would want her to attend school there as well.
> 
> Currently in India, we earn around INR 200,000/month and we are able to save around INR 100,000/month exclusive of our EMIs for a flat (INR 360,000/year), insurances policy premiums (INR 200,000/year) and mutual fund investments (INR 100,000/year). We are very comfortable here but looking for a better lifestyle and hence considering this opportunity.
> 
> When I move to Dubai, I am looking to send back around INR 1,500,000/year to India to pay for all the assets and liabilities there.
> 
> When in Dubai, I would like to rent out a 2BHK appartment around Dubai Internet city which is where my office is.
> 
> I would like to know if it is feasible for me and my family to move to Dubai considering this offer or not. Please let me know in case any other information is needed. Is the offer good enough?
> 
> Cheers!


Hello ajain333,

Congratulations !!!

Old School rule - Plz consider Annual variable salary as ZERO, you never know hw much you get, but be happy that at the end of the year you are getting some amount.

So, with Base salary - AED 322,000 and allowances I can give you a small picture:

1) 2 Bedroom house - Please look at Dubizzle.com about the rates of flat close to Dubai Internet city. I guess your housing allowance will take care of the same. Monthly utility bills will be 800-1000 Dhs, Etisalat (TV,WIFI and Phone) will be minimum 350dhs per month. Maid service is 400-500 dhs per month.

Please note 5% of yealy rent will be taken as deposit and 5% for brokerage.

2) Kids Schooling: AED 30,000 will be easily covering the yearly tuition fees. Please make it clear that school allowance is only for tuition fees or other this which includes books, uniform, school bus fees.

3) With 2 major costs covered now we go to lifestyle:

Groceries for a family of 3 - max 2000 dhs/month
Shopping - depends on how you shop and what to shop - Expensive in Dubai - take 1000 Dhs per person per month
Gas/Petrol - Full tank for a sedan is 120Dhs after recent increase, take 500 dhs/month
Eating out - depends where you eat, you can get food from 20Dhs to 500Dhs.
Movies - AED 40/ ticket many Credit cards have 50% off on ticket costs.
Club membership - why would you need one, as most of the new building are equipped with Swimming pool and Gym. ( If you need one, I am not the right person to answer the cost associated with the same).

I am earning close to your basic salary and easily sending half the amount to India every year. If you spend lavishly, then you wont be able to save.

Please let me know if you have any more question on the same.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## Sunder

Rockstar_DP said:


> Hello All  ,
> 
> I came across this thread 2 days ago and was prowling in the Dubai forum gathering information about jobs and salary.
> 
> Moving onto my story:
> From India, living in Europe now (study and work :juggle: ) and am planning to move to Dubai for job since I love that place (used to live there during my school days).
> 
> I am not sure how much salary to ask :confused2: since it is a totally different market and I heard that country of origin also has some advantages and disadvantages.
> 
> My history:
> 
> 3 years as consultant in an MNC in India (IT sector).
> 1 Year as Business developer and CEO in my startup company (Internet based) which got acquired by another company.
> 2.5 months as business development consultant and then 8 months as business development manager in a retail company in Europe.
> 
> ----My most recent salary was € 98,000 (AED 395,507) per annum.
> (Also I did my full time MBA in Europe, waiting to get my graduation certificate in September of 2016)
> 
> I am planning to come to Dubai and continue in the same line as either business development manager. But I am not sure about the salary, can I expect the same or higher and how hard is it going to be for my profile. Knowing this would help me better when it comes to discuss numbers.
> 
> 
> It would be really great if someone can shed some light on this.
> 
> Apologies for the long post. And thanks in advance for your reply.
> 
> lane: Rockstar_DP


Hi Rockstar_DP,

Business development Manager can earn depending on what they sell. I dont have any clue on the IT stuff and market here, but if you dont have job and thinking of coming here and getting one then it is going to be one hell of a job.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## Pierreke

Pierreke said:


> 37 year old single guy from The Netherlands: no wife, kids, dogs or cats…
> 5 year experience (all as an expat) as product manager/ product developer in textile/clothing industry in Tunisa (2yrs) and China (3yrs)
> 
> Job in Dubai: set up and manage a sample room of at least 5 workers, occasionaly go to salesmeeting as support for our sales manager. Will be the most senior in a completely new office company is now setting up. Only 2 of us, soI assume I have to do more than just my previous mentioned tasks.
> 
> Offer:
> 
> 1. Salary in Dubai: 6K/month
> 
> 2. Housing: covered by company. 1Br in Motor City: 80K + internet + DEWA and chiller
> 
> 3. Car covered by company: +/- 1.5KAED/month
> 
> 4. Healthcare + insurance: covered by company
> 
> 5. Visa etc arranged by company
> 
> 6. Retirement fund: 3.5K/month (external savings for retirement, not spendable since it is a replacement for what I miss out on building up normally back home)
> 
> 7. 2 tickets to The Netherlands/year
> 
> 
> Current pay: 10K after tax/month. Paying 400AED for insurance and healthcare and having the benefits of the Dutch social security system: retirement fund, insured for disability etc etc
> So the company wants to pay me less than my current salary after tax :’-S
> 
> Is there a general rule to follow to convert salary from home country to Dubai? Or is it all very depending on the package? I’d assume as an expat in manager role the company should take care of at least: housing/transportation/healthcare/visa/yearly tickets.
> 
> What is an average salary for a manager in Dubai? Since 6.5K/month seems extremely low...
> 
> Any info is welcome!


Any people with more suggestions/info on this matter? What is according to you a reasonable salary package? I seem to find very different numbers for a product manager ranging from 13K up to 25K a month excluding package. Salary Survey in United Arab Emirates in Factory and Manufacturing| Salary Comparison


----------



## Froglet

Are you 37 or 27? It seems odd to have 5 years of experience when you're 37.


----------



## Pierreke

Froglet said:


> Are you 37 or 27? It seems odd to have 5 years of experience when you're 37.


I am 37, first did an education in wooden boat and furniture construction/building. Worked 6 years in this field and decided to do a Bachelor Fashion Technology when I was 28. So have more workexperience, but the experience in my current field is 5 years.


----------



## Garethj123

New here but looking for a bit of advice but I already thing I know the answer

I am an event technician (light sound av don't matter to me) and have had a job offer that I really want we just negotiating fee ( I can't live in UK anymore I just can't far too depressing here)

Anyway so far the details are

9k aed per month ( seems low to me but it's why am here)
Visa and medical covered
And 2 week accommodation while I find a place

But am drawing on info from last time I was in dubai which was years ago any thoughts

Many thanks


----------



## Garethj123

Wondered what I should be asking for don't want go in blind n ask too high


----------



## Garethj123

Oh flights to and from also covered


----------



## TallyHo

How desperate are you?

4K for a cheap flatshare, 2k for a car rental, 2k month minimum living expenses leaves you with 8K and only 1K in savings, which is dangerous. 

I don't know what advice to give as what I'd suggest (minimum of 15k) isn't going to happen. If you are genuinely desperate to leave the UK try to bump it up to 12K. You can survive on that. Coming out on only 9K a month is very dangerous unless you're willing to share rooms (2-3-4 people to a bedroom). 



Garethj123 said:


> New here but looking for a bit of advice but I already thing I know the answer
> 
> I am an event technician (light sound av don't matter to me) and have had a job offer that I really want we just negotiating fee ( I can't live in UK anymore I just can't far too depressing here)
> 
> Anyway so far the details are
> 
> 9k aed per month ( seems low to me but it's why am here)
> Visa and medical covered
> And 2 week accommodation while I find a place
> 
> But am drawing on info from last time I was in dubai which was years ago any thoughts
> 
> Many thanks


----------



## Garethj123

Ah I knew it was low and I was think of trying to go to 12-15 which to be fair for my experience there no reason I should put up with underselling myself anymore


----------



## techmgr

Hello Esteemed Forum Members, 

New member here. Currently working as a technology advisory manager in a Big 4 firm in OH (7 years of work experience). Have got an offer to relocate to another Big 4, but in Dubai, on a similar level. The offer has come out of the blue and I'm not really sure if it's good, bad, or "should negotiate". Insights appreciated!

Current Compensation in the States: USD 105k per annum 
Offered Compensation in Dubai: AED 30k a month (incl. of base, housing allowance etc.)

I plan to take up a 2BHK in any reasonable area. Not really looking for any posh surroundings. Not sure what property rates are in dubai, and would it be reasonable to "buy" a condo. Any feedback regarding this, or around how to negotiate, esp from anyone with a Big 4 in dubai itself, would be very welcome. Thank you!


----------



## Sunder

techmgr said:


> Hello Esteemed Forum Members,
> 
> New member here. Currently working as a technology advisory manager in a Big 4 firm in OH (7 years of work experience). Have got an offer to relocate to another Big 4, but in Dubai, on a similar level. The offer has come out of the blue and I'm not really sure if it's good, bad, or "should negotiate". Insights appreciated!
> 
> Current Compensation in the States: USD 105k per annum
> Offered Compensation in Dubai: AED 30k a month (incl. of base, housing allowance etc.)
> 
> I plan to take up a 2BHK in any reasonable area. Not really looking for any posh surroundings. Not sure what property rates are in dubai, and would it be reasonable to "buy" a condo. Any feedback regarding this, or around how to negotiate, esp from anyone with a Big 4 in dubai itself, would be very welcome. Thank you!


Hi techmgr,

Compensation is less than what you are earning in States currently. Very good salary if you are single, very bad if you are married and have 2 kids. More info needed to provide an insight. Please have a look at the previous posts about cost of living and lifestyle.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## Yussif

Hi All,

My other half had a call from a recruitment firm here and has put her forward for a role in procurement, shes got extensive history in that field already and all she knows so far is that they would be offering 15k

Should she expect a living allowance and/or any other allowances when going through an agency or do you only get that if you are dealing with the company directly?

cheers.


----------



## BedouGirl

Yussif said:


> Hi All, My other half had a call from a recruitment firm here and has put her forward for a role in procurement, shes got extensive history in that field already and all she knows so far is that they would be offering 15k Should she expect a living allowance and/or any other allowances when going through an agency or do you only get that if you are dealing with the company directly? cheers.


Nothing to do with the agency. That's the package the company is offering. Nothing to stop her asking for more though....


----------



## sburt

Here is my offer in annual USD (AED). I am mid twenties, no kids, going into consulting from graduate school. Would love feedback

Salary 105k (~385k AED)
Sign on 25k (91k AED)
Housing Allowance 32k (117 AED)
Performance bonus Max 25k (91kAED)
Temp Relocation 15k (55kAED)


----------



## ionic_sydney

sburt said:


> Here is my offer in annual USD (AED). I am mid twenties, no kids, going into consulting from graduate school. Would love feedback
> 
> Salary 105k (~385k AED)
> Sign on 25k (91k AED)
> Housing Allowance 32k (117 AED)
> Performance bonus Max 25k (91kAED)
> Temp Relocation 15k (55kAED)


That's a big salary for a graduate. Congrats.


----------



## Sunder

sburt said:


> Here is my offer in annual USD (AED). I am mid twenties, no kids, going into consulting from graduate school. Would love feedback
> 
> Salary 105k (~385k AED)
> Sign on 25k (91k AED)
> Housing Allowance 32k (117 AED)
> Performance bonus Max 25k (91kAED)
> Temp Relocation 15k (55kAED)


Hi Sburt,

If I were you I would already be on a flight now.

Cheers,
Sunder.


----------



## Mikael21

*Help!!*

My girlfriend has recently moved to Dubai with work and I am looking to join her out there - and have two contracts of employment waiting to be signed - both of which are bartender positions, but I'm unsure which is the best one.

Contract 1 - With a 5-star-hotel in an English sports bar
- Wage is 1,400 AED per month with tips expected to double that.
- All meals and transport is covered.
- Staying in Dubai Investment Park sharing a room with one other person (non-British).
- Have to pay back recruitment costs, visa and health insurance if leave within 2 years.
- opposite side of Dubai to where missus is staying

Contract 2 - With 3-star hotel, most staff are non-English.
- Wage is 3,000 AED per month + tips.
- No meals or transport covered.
- Will be staying in White Swan Tower sharing a room with two other people (Next to the hotel).
- Have to pay back recruitment costs, visa and health insurance if leave within 2 years.
- same side of Dubai to where the missus is staying.

However, I'm only planning on staying out there for 6 months or so. 
Any advice would be great.


----------



## andrew.ralston98

Hi all,

I had a phone interview yesterday for a Surface Wellhead Engineer Offshore and Onshore with the same company I currently work for but working out of UAE, just waiting on HR to get back to me now with an offer.

I was given a guesstimate on what I would be earning: 

Salary - $3500 / $4000 per month (13,000 AED / 14,500 AED)
Day Rate - $150 per day (550 AED)
Home Basic - $1260 / $1440 per month (4600 AED / 5300 AED)
Supply Allowance - $400 per month (1500 AED)
Car Allownace - $400 per month (1500 AED)

I would get private medical care, pension and all that too. 

In the North Sea I make just under $100k (367,000 AED)

Adding all what UAE has to offer me is round about $93700 (344,200 AED) I worked this out from only 6 months work as that's what I would normally work in the North Sea, However it might be well less or more than what I have mentioned.

Anyone in the Oil & Gas be able to tell me if this seems reasonable?


----------



## The Rascal

andrew.ralston98 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I had a phone interview yesterday for a Surface Wellhead Engineer Offshore and Onshore with the same company I currently work for but working out of UAE, just waiting on HR to get back to me now with an offer.
> 
> I was given a guesstimate on what I would be earning:
> 
> Salary - $3500 / $4000 per month (13,000 AED / 14,500 AED)
> Day Rate - $150 per day (550 AED)
> Home Basic - $1260 / $1440 per month (4600 AED / 5300 AED)
> Supply Allowance - $400 per month (1500 AED)
> Car Allownace - $400 per month (1500 AED)
> 
> I would get private medical care, pension and all that too.
> 
> In the North Sea I make just under $100k (367,000 AED)
> 
> Adding all what UAE has to offer me is round about $93700 (344,200 AED) I worked this out from only 6 months work as that's what I would normally work in the North Sea, However it might be well less or more than what I have mentioned.
> 
> Anyone in the Oil & Gas be able to tell me if this seems reasonable?


looks a bit crap to me, all the guys I know in O&G are making a shed load more than that - think the low 30s when not off-shore and mid 40s when they are.

But that's not my industry so i can only give you roughly what some guys I know are on - one is QP in Doha.


----------



## andrew.ralston98

The Rascal said:


> looks a bit crap to me, all the guys I know in O&G are making a shed load more than that - think the low 30s when not off-shore and mid 40s when they are.
> 
> But that's not my industry so i can only give you roughly what some guys I know are on - one is QP in Doha.


Yeah my mate was offered a few year ago a move over to Dubai working as a trainer in a workshop, house fully paid for him, his son had a school to go to also paid for him, wife comes over looked after... and salary of $187,000 a year (690,000 AED).... Wife said no lol.

I was half expecting to be offered in the region of $125,000/$140,000 (460,000/520,000 AED) per year.

I'll wait and see what they come back with...


----------



## Kcaps

Lawyer. Married with 3 kids. US citizen (damn IRS!!!)

Current: $135 USD/year with up to $54,000/ year bonus (last year i received 99% of bonus)
Living in a Suburb of Houston, TX.

Offer:

$120,775 (443,624 AED)
up to $36,000 bonus (132,223 AED)
$20,000 (73,462 AED signing bonus)
18% tax rate for salary and bonuses, company grosses up and pays US tax for all benefits. 
235,000 AED living allowance
Kids schools and healthcare fully paid for
Money for full fare flight home each year for everyone in the family

I get that there is a net gain in disposable income... I'm just worried that with such an increase in cost of living, I'd be better to stay in the States or move back to Canada. If I don't take the offer I'm getting moved back to Canada and $30,000 USD as severance.


----------



## imac

andrew.ralston98 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I had a phone interview yesterday for a Surface Wellhead Engineer Offshore and Onshore with the same company I currently work for but working out of UAE, just waiting on HR to get back to me now with an offer.
> 
> I was given a guesstimate on what I would be earning:
> 
> Salary - $3500 / $4000 per month (13,000 AED / 14,500 AED)
> Day Rate - $150 per day (550 AED)
> Home Basic - $1260 / $1440 per month (4600 AED / 5300 AED)
> Supply Allowance - $400 per month (1500 AED)
> Car Allownace - $400 per month (1500 AED)
> 
> I would get private medical care, pension and all that too.
> 
> In the North Sea I make just under $100k (367,000 AED)
> 
> Adding all what UAE has to offer me is round about $93700 (344,200 AED) I worked this out from only 6 months work as that's what I would normally work in the North Sea, However it might be well less or more than what I have mentioned.
> 
> Anyone in the Oil & Gas be able to tell me if this seems reasonable?


the day rate is the going rate, however for a senior engineer on/offshore, the basic and the housing are low... basic should be closer to 18k-20k, and housing close to 8k-10k... 

allowances of 3k on top which is what you seem to be getting... all in should be about 30k-35k plus any offshore allowance and overtime, depending on your rotation...

but again, this depends on your background... and what your role will be in the food chain...


----------



## Pierreke

BUMP 


Originally Posted by Pierreke View Post
37 year old single guy from The Netherlands: no wife, kids, dogs or cats…
5 year experience (all as an expat) as product manager/ product developer in textile/clothing industry in Tunisa (2yrs) and China (3yrs)

Job in Dubai: set up and manage a sample room of at least 5 workers, occasionaly go to salesmeeting as support for our sales manager. Will be the most senior in a completely new office company is now setting up. Only 2 of us, soI assume I have to do more than just my previous mentioned tasks.

Offer:

1. Salary in Dubai: 6K/month

2. Housing: covered by company. 1Br in Motor City: 80K + internet + DEWA and chiller

3. Car covered by company: +/- 1.5KAED/month

4. Healthcare + insurance: covered by company

5. Visa etc arranged by company

6. Retirement fund: 3.5K/month (external savings for retirement, not spendable since it is a replacement for what I miss out on building up normally back home)

7. 2 tickets to The Netherlands/year


Current pay: 10K after tax/month. Paying 400AED for insurance and healthcare and having the benefits of the Dutch social security system: retirement fund, insured for disability etc etc
So the company wants to pay me less than my current salary after tax :’-S

Is there a general rule to follow to convert salary from home country to Dubai? Or is it all very depending on the package? I’d assume as an expat in manager role the company should take care of at least: housing/transportation/healthcare/visa/yearly tickets.

What is an average salary for a manager in Dubai? Since 6.5K/month seems extremely low...

Any info is welcome!
Any people with more suggestions/info on this matter? What is according to you a reasonable salary package? I seem to find very different numbers for a product manager ranging from 13K up to 25K a month excluding package.


----------



## Rickybhs

*32,250 EAD Monthy*

Hi guys, 

Got a manager position job offer to move to Dubai, but I am not sure if 32,250 EAD monthly + annual bonus+ medical + 10% of salary cash relocation + flight home 1x year......is a good offer and enough to pay for rent/house bills/food/etc...considering the living cost in Dubai

Looking to rent with in the JBR/Dubai Marina area, any feedback is appreciated. 

Tks


----------



## LesFroggitts

Rickybhs said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Got a manager position job offer to move to Dubai, but I am not sure if 32,250 EAD monthly + annual bonus+ medical + 10% of salary cash relocation + flight home 1x year......is a good offer and enough to pay for rent/house bills/food/etc...considering the living cost in Dubai
> 
> Looking to rent with in the JBR/Dubai Marina area, any feedback is appreciated.
> 
> Tks


Single = Yes
Married = Most likely
With child(ren) = Will need more to cover schooling.


----------



## Rickybhs

Tks a lot for the quick response.


----------



## spidy

HI 

Sometime in May 2015 I was interviewed for a teaching position and I was told that the HR will get back to me. A month later I emailed the Chair who interviewed me and said that the the process is now with the HR and he mentioned that the process is long and slow. I have not hear anything from the HR since then.

I have been offered a position at another teaching insititute and they want me to start in January 2016 and request me to work on the documents they requested.

My question is, is it normal for HR to take so long? Should I contact HR? I dont want to show that I am pushing them for an offer or just take the job at the other insitution?

Please advise
thanks
Spidy


----------



## Sunder

spidy said:


> HI
> 
> Sometime in May 2015 I was interviewed for a teaching position and I was told that the HR will get back to me. A month later I emailed the Chair who interviewed me and said that the the process is now with the HR and he mentioned that the process is long and slow. I have not hear anything from the HR since then.
> 
> I have been offered a position at another teaching insititute and they want me to start in January 2016 and request me to work on the documents they requested.
> 
> My question is, is it normal for HR to take so long? Should I contact HR? I dont want to show that I am pushing them for an offer or just take the job at the other insitution?
> 
> Please advise
> thanks
> Spidy


Hi Spidy,

June,July,Aug are vacation months here in the UAE. You can expect delays as most of the persons are on yearly leave during these times (Schools closed, Summer vacations and Holy month of Ramadan). 

If you have an offer with a different institute go ahead with the same. You can mail the old institute and wait for 10 days, if no reply come better to go with what you have.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## spidy

Thanks Sunder.. I will give couple more days and will email the insitution. If no reply then I will have just have to go with what is in hands.

Spidy


----------



## SohamS

Hi guys,

I am being recruited into Emirates as a Consultant (contract job). The initial offer letter sent had a fairly simple breakup:
Basic : 21k AED per month
Housing : 9k AED per month 
for a total of 30K AED per month. Being a contractor i was told i would be getting the entire lumpsum amount every month and that the breakup was only for appearance sake, so to speak.

Recently there was a change in management and my payroll company changed. The new offer letter states the same salary but now the break up is :
Basic : 12k AED per month
Housing: 9k AED per month
Other : 9K AED per month
On inquiring as to why 9K was taken out of the basic into an "other" component, i was told that this is how the salary breakup is done (something about 40% of total salary as basic etc) for contract jobs and that i have no reason to worry. Although i am a bit apprehensive about this change. 
Does this change sound fishy? I have been assured that from a monetary standpoint i will be drawing 30K irrespective of the breakup.


----------



## Sunder

SohamS said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am being recruited into Emirates as a Consultant (contract job). The initial offer letter sent had a fairly simple breakup:
> Basic : 21k AED per month
> Housing : 9k AED per month
> for a total of 30K AED per month. Being a contractor i was told i would be getting the entire lumpsum amount every month and that the breakup was only for appearance sake, so to speak.
> 
> Recently there was a change in management and my payroll company changed. The new offer letter states the same salary but now the break up is :
> Basic : 12k AED per month
> Housing: 9k AED per month
> Other : 9K AED per month
> On inquiring as to why 9K was taken out of the basic into an "other" component, i was told that this is how the salary breakup is done (something about 40% of total salary as basic etc) for contract jobs and that i have no reason to worry. Although i am a bit apprehensive about this change.
> Does this change sound fishy? I have been assured that from a monetary standpoint i will be drawing 30K irrespective of the breakup.


Hi SohamS,

The basic salary is used to calculate the End of benefits, which is 21 days until first 5 yrs and 30 days after 5 yrs. May be this can be a reason to reduce the Basic salary.

Is the offer letter been sent by Emirates ? Or any other company ? Please check and recheck the credentials of the company.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## SohamS

Sunder said:


> Hi SohamS,
> 
> The basic salary is used to calculate the End of benefits, which is 21 days until first 5 yrs and 30 days after 5 yrs. May be this can be a reason to reduce the Basic salary.
> 
> Is the offer letter been sent by Emirates ? Or any other company ? Please check and recheck the credentials of the company.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sunder.


Hi Sunder,

The current offer letter is from recruitment agency and they seem to be legit. 

Since i'm on one of those yearly contracts, i do not seem to have an End of term benefit or gratuity. My only concern is the sudden jump from 21k to 12k and if it will somehow affect future jobs (basic being lowered and all).

Cheers,
Soham


----------



## imac

SohamS said:


> ...On inquiring as to why 9K was taken out of the basic into an "other" component, i was told that this is how the salary breakup is done (something about 40% of total salary as basic etc) for contract jobs and that i have no reason to worry...


on first brush for people in your situation (and by that i mean working for a third party contractor that has a lot of pressure to minimize cost to increase profit margins based on fixed price contracts) your initial offer of 60%+ being part of the basic is typically not the norm... as you said, closer to 40% and most times even lower is the typical norm... your end of service is based on the basic salary...

should this be of concern to you and the impact it will have? i would say yes, but it depends on how long you intend to stick it out with this outfit... if you intend to stay for a year or more, then yes it matters...


----------



## SohamS

imac said:


> should this be of concern to you and the impact it will have? i would say yes, but it depends on how long you intend to stick it out with this outfit... if you intend to stay for a year or more, then yes it matters...


Thanks imac.

Since the norm seems to be 40%, i guess i do not have much of a choice, although i have approached the agency to see if the breakup can be changed to reflect a better basic.

In all probability i will be working for a year minimum and then either get absorbed in the parent company or get another year extension on contract...if it is the latter I guess i will ask for a bump in my basic, if possible.


----------



## imac

SohamS said:


> ...Since i'm on one of those yearly contracts, i do not seem to have an End of term benefit or gratuity...


this is incorrect... you are not entitled to eos on a limited contract if you *voluntarily resign* before completing five years of service... if your contract is yearly and you choose not to renew your contract at the end of its term, this is not the same as resignation, which makes you entitled to the eos...

in other words, on a limited contract regardless of term : 

- before five years are up, resign = no eos... 
- after five years are up, resign = eos...
- complete the term of the contract and don't renew = eos...


----------



## SohamS

imac said:


> in other words, on a limited contract regardless of term :
> 
> - before five years are up, resign = no eos...
> - after five years are up, resign = eos...
> - complete the term of the contract and don't renew = eos...


Interesting. 

My offer letter states that i agree to waiver any right to receiving eos. I haven't signed it yet and have asked them to make adjustments to my basic. I have also questioned them on the eos and i am awaiting a reply.


----------



## imac

SohamS said:


> ...get absorbed in the parent company...


if by that you mean get employed directly with emirates, then this does not happen very often... 

and in all probability, you will actually end up working for/being employed by/sponsored by an independent private outfit that is an emirates subcontractor, and not a subsidiary of emirates itself...


----------



## imac

SohamS said:


> ...My offer letter states that i agree to waiver any right to receiving eos. I haven't signed it yet...


and if you sign it, you wont be entitled to eos... but by law, as long as you don't resign before the five years are up on a limited contract, you are entitled to eos... 

if you intend to stay for at least a year, possibly longer, then i would advise you to tell them to go pound sand, and look for another employer with a better offer that is not intentionally out to screw you over even before your first day...


----------



## SohamS

Thanks imac


----------



## imac

imac said:


> and if you sign it, you wont be entitled to eos...


got a little suspicious of myself, so on a bit more reading, it seems i was wrong as well... 

what your prospective employer is trying to do is make an end run around the labor law, which is not allowed... and this has apparently been upheld by the dubai court of cessation...

_



The Court in its analysis quoted Article 7 of the Labour Law which states: “any condition contrary to the provisions of this Law, even if was made prior to its commencement, shall be null and void, unless they are more beneficial to the Employee”. The Court reasoned that this article evidences the legislative intent and makes the employee’s rights given under the Labour Law part of public policy. Matters of public policy, the Court explained, are not matters which can be waived or conciliated. Therefore a labour contract may grant an employee more rights than the ones provided by law; however, an employee may not waive his rights under the law as this waiver would be contrary to public policy. 

The court, for example, has affirmed an employee’s claim of 3 months payment in lieu of notice based on a clause in the employee’s contract which granted the employee more benefits than the Labour Law. (Cassation 65/2008). On the other hand, an employee’s agreement to clauses in a labour contract which lessens his rights as compared to the basic rights in the Labour Law is seen as waiver and is invalid. 

As regards the arbitration clause, the Court quoted Article 203 (4) of the Civil Procedure Code which states that “It shall not be permissible to arbitrate matters in which conciliation is not permissible” and read it along with Article 7 of the Labour Law to conclude that conciliation is not permissible in labour disputes and therefore arbitration is not permissible either. Therefore, even if the parties agreed to an arbitration clause in their contract, the jurisdiction will remain with the Court since the clause would be against public policy.

Click to expand...

_Limitations on Labour Contracts - Al Tamimi & Company

so if i were to read the gobbedigook correctly, implies to me that even if you did sign away your right to get an eos, provided your employment was within the bounds specified by the labor law, you would still be entitled to get an eos...

It likely appears to me that your perspective employer is attempting to prey on your unfamiliarity of what your rights and entitlements are in the hope that they can save a few bucks because you are unaware...

you sure you want to work for someone like that?


----------



## SohamS

imac said:


> got a little suspicious of myself, so on a bit more reading, it seems i was wrong as well...
> 
> what your prospective employer is trying to do is make an end run around the labor law, which is not allowed... and this has apparently been upheld by the dubai court of cessation...
> 
> 
> 
> Limitations on Labour Contracts - Al Tamimi & Company
> 
> so if i were to read the gobbedigook correctly, implies to me that even if you did sign away your right to get an eos, provided your employment was within the bounds specified by the labor law, you would still be entitled to get an eos...
> 
> It likely appears to me that your perspective employer is attempting to prey on your unfamiliarity of what your rights and entitlements are in the hope that they can save a few bucks because you are unaware...
> 
> you sure you want to work for someone like that?


Again thanks a ton imac. It seems my queries somehow made them rethink on what they were trying to shove.

The recruiters have come back stating that the eos can be put in the contract but it will based on the 12K basic. Since the whole 40% deal seems to be the norm, i guess this is acceptable?! 

In any case, i will be wary.

Your view, as always, are welcome.


----------



## imac

SohamS said:


> ...Since the whole 40% deal seems to be the norm, i guess this is acceptable?! ...


that is completely up to you... but the fact that it is the norm does not mean there are not exceptions...

if i were you, i would use the prior offer, and your understanding of the impact of the basic on the eos to negotiate a better package... i would be upfront and say the most attractive thing about the previous offer was the higher basic, and that you would like for them to reconsider... i would try to get them to meet me in the middle...

the most they can say is no, take it or leave it... at which point you need to decide if you want to take it...


----------



## BedouGirl

I suspect the reason the basic was lowered may have something to do with the deal between the agency and the employer. If the fee is based on a percentage of the base salary, the lower that is, the lower the fee will be.


----------



## SohamS

Thanks guys. Really appreciate all the help that i've got here.


----------



## evaunwill

Hello my husband has received a job offer which I think is a bit low, he has a degree and 6/7 yrs work experience. He has been offered 13000 Aed a month (Basic and travel allowance), the accommodation allowance is 160,000 Aed. Atm in the Uk his take home is 2440. I cant help but think we would end up worse off, we have two young children who arent school age yet but school allowance is also provided. Can you please tell me if this is a good offer or not?


----------



## BedouGirl

evaunwill said:


> Hello my husband has received a job offer which I think is a bit low, he has a degree and 6/7 yrs work experience. He has been offered 13000 Aed a month (Basic and travel allowance), the accommodation allowance is 160,000 Aed. Atm in the Uk his take home is 2440. I cant help but think we would end up worse off, we have two young children who arent school age yet but school allowance is also provided. Can you please tell me if this is a good offer or not?


It helps to know what he does. What school allowance has he been offered? medical? Flights?


----------



## evaunwill

Engineering, the rest of the package is fine its just the basic seems very low. Is it normal to negotiate salary? If so by how much?


----------



## SohamS

evaunwill said:


> Engineering, the rest of the package is fine its just the basic seems very low. Is it normal to negotiate salary? If so by how much?


I'm in a similar conundrum. My basic was reduced from ~60% of the total package to 40% with the take home remaining the same. The employer's excuse, this is the norm in almost all of the UAE companies. 
When it came to negotiations, they politely asked me to take it or leave it. Just go back one page and you will get to know my case. 
I would still give it a shot though, like someone said earlier, there are always exceptions and there could be a possibility of an increase.


----------



## evaunwill

Yeah its so low I dont even think its worth going out for. Its a bit insulting tbh. My husbands got a good job here with a guaranteed bonus and its a management level position. I was on more as a basic straight out of uni. Its like they think the housing should make up for a rubbish basic, I dont think it does- we still have to eat!


----------



## LesFroggitts

evaunwill said:


> Its like they think the housing should make up for a rubbish basic, I dont think it does- we still have to eat!


You do realise that the housing allowance is a 'cash' element - just a different way of breaking down the total package.

This is predominantly done to reduce the end of service benefits rather than reduce the overall package.


----------



## evaunwill

Yeah the housing allowance is 162k a year- I dont know if thats enough for a family of 4 but we get company housing here (2 bed apartment) aswell as taking home £300 more a month than they are offering. I think if we go into company housing there we would be entitled to a 3 bed house which would be good but the salary isnt enough and they wont give us information about company housing until we've agreed to go.


----------



## LesFroggitts

evaunwill said:


> Yeah the housing allowance is 162k a year- I dont know if thats enough for a family of 4 but we get company housing here (2 bed apartment) aswell as taking home £300 more a month than they are offering. I think if we go into company housing there we would be entitled to a 3 bed house which would be good but the salary isnt enough and they wont give us information about company housing until we've agreed to go.


Ah, Company Housing - basically you'll have no real choice where they put you and that can lead to a lot of additional problems to do with schooling/transportation/shopping etc.

This IS something you need to get resolved before coming out, the prospective employer needs to give you more information. AED 162k is a good amount for a large place in 'certain' areas but not 'all' areas.

You need to at the very least get this housing allowance given as a cash element allowing you free choice where you spend it - and get them to front this money as you're going to need to pay 1-4 cheques (in advance) to get your rental/lease property.


----------



## evaunwill

Thank you- Il start having a look at whats available to rent. We could possible still get a 2 bed and try and pocket some money. Kids are only 3 and 1. Quite frankly just the prospect of getting out of the U.K is pretty appealing.


----------



## YK1234

Hello, new to the website and new to the idea of moving to Dubai. I am from U.S. and I have lived in California and New york. I am a pharmacies with 5-6 years experience in retail. Looking to move to Dubai to work in a pharma company for the experience and also scape taxes for a while 
I also have a masters in Public Health. Any Doctor of Pharmacy here? Any idea of the salary? U.S. salary currently is:$130,000 before taxes. Also not married and no children. Any advise would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Stevesolar

YK1234 said:


> Hello, new to the website and new to the idea of moving to Dubai. I am from U.S. and I have lived in California and New york. I am a pharmacies with 5-6 years experience in retail. Looking to move to Dubai to work in a pharma company for the experience and also scape taxes for a while
> I also have a masters in Public Health. Any Doctor of Pharmacy here? Any idea of the salary? U.S. salary currently is:$130,000 before taxes. Also not married and no children. Any advise would be greatly appreciated.


Hi,
There are plenty of pharmacists here from India, Pakistan, Egypt & Syria.
I can't think why a pharmacist from the USA would have any special talent that warrants them being employed over the nationalities mentioned above.
For this reason - salaries here would likely be much lower than you currently get in the USA.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Pelagia

YK1234 said:


> Hello, new to the website and new to the idea of moving to Dubai. I am from U.S. and I have lived in California and New york. I am a pharmacies with 5-6 years experience in retail. Looking to move to Dubai to work in a pharma company for the experience and also scape taxes for a while
> I also have a masters in Public Health. Any Doctor of Pharmacy here? Any idea of the salary? U.S. salary currently is:$130,000 before taxes. Also not married and no children. Any advise would be greatly appreciated.


I would not look at retail-level jobs at pharmacies, they are generally very low-paid.

However, many big pharma companies have their sales offices for the Middle East here, so better aim for them. Check out the list of companies residing in Dubai HealthCare City, to give you an idea.


----------



## mkhalid123

Hi all, i have a question regarding increment in my salary, i would like to know if my salary is increased after a certain period of time, should this be mentioned in my contract as well because at the time of recruitment i signed the contract with some amount but now it's been changed, whats the procedure of it?


----------



## Kirky83

*Plans to move to Dubai*

Afternoon all

I have recently been in touch with a company and spoke about salaries

I was hoping some info from all you expats could help me out

Initial talks have suggested a salary of 25,000 AED a month - 300,000 annually

I have a wife and daughter, daughter is 18months old
Basing everything on me working and not having any idea of a salary for my wife so forget she would have an income

How far would the 25,000 per month get us if we had to pay for nursery, car, rent and bills

Still early stages but I want to be confident at next stage on what I'm asking for.

Thanks in advance to all who see / read and reply


----------



## Sunder

Kirky83 said:


> Afternoon all
> 
> I have recently been in touch with a company and spoke about salaries
> 
> I was hoping some info from all you expats could help me out
> 
> Initial talks have suggested a salary of 25,000 AED a month - 300,000 annually
> 
> I have a wife and daughter, daughter is 18months old
> Basing everything on me working and not having any idea of a salary for my wife so forget she would have an income
> 
> How far would the 25,000 per month get us if we had to pay for nursery, car, rent and bills
> 
> Still early stages but I want to be confident at next stage on what I'm asking for.
> 
> Thanks in advance to all who see / read and reply


Hi Kirky83,

It depends on the type of lifestyle you have or want to pursue. Its always good thing to bargain more on the initial salary as the yearly increments are close to 3-4% maybe even less.

Companies usually provide Insurance, flights back home and school fees for kids, visa for spouse and kids and initial stay at hotel for 15days to 1 month ( some cos even offer relocation allowance). Make sure that you are getting these components over and above your in hand salary will be be inclusive of basic, accommodation and transport allowance.

Now coming on how far would you go.
1 bed room in Marina - 90,000 -100,000 / year 
Utilities - 700(DEWA)+ 500 Etisalat per month
Groceries - 2000-3000 Dhs per month max
Car on rent - 1600-2000 dhs per month
Fuel - 120 Dhs for full tank(Sedan) - take 500 dhs per month
Traffic fines - depends on how you drive
No idea about nursery charges.

Please have a look at previous posts for better view of cost of living.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## rsinner

mkhalid123 said:


> Hi all, i have a question regarding increment in my salary, i would like to know if my salary is increased after a certain period of time, should this be mentioned in my contract as well because at the time of recruitment i signed the contract with some amount but now it's been changed, whats the procedure of it?


At some point of time - yes. It should be.
You would have a letter etc. from the company mentioning the new salary - keep this safely. Push for it to be reflected in the "official" English/ Arabic contract too.


----------



## twowheelsgood

Gratuity calculations I am up with, but pay in lieu of holiday is confusing me a bit .....

I have 30 days holiday allowance a year (excludes public holidays) and this is working days holiday, not calendar days. I have only taken 7 of the allowance. I know that if I take my monthly salary and divide it by 30, I get the daily rate used in gratuity calculations however if I use that rate, that would give me holiday pay based around calendar days rather than working days.

Anyone had their holiday allowance bought out and if so, how is the working day rate calculated rather than the annual rate/365 or monthly rate/30 ?


----------



## Kirky83

Sunder said:


> Hi Kirky83,
> 
> It depends on the type of lifestyle you have or want to pursue. Its always good thing to bargain more on the initial salary as the yearly increments are close to 3-4% maybe even less.
> 
> Companies usually provide Insurance, flights back home and school fees for kids, visa for spouse and kids and initial stay at hotel for 15days to 1 month ( some cos even offer relocation allowance). Make sure that you are getting these components over and above your in hand salary will be be inclusive of basic, accommodation and transport allowance.
> 
> Now coming on how far would you go.
> 1 bed room in Marina - 90,000 -100,000 / year
> Utilities - 700(DEWA)+ 500 Etisalat per month
> Groceries - 2000-3000 Dhs per month max
> Car on rent - 1600-2000 dhs per month
> Fuel - 120 Dhs for full tank(Sedan) - take 500 dhs per month
> Traffic fines - depends on how you drive
> No idea about nursery charges.
> 
> Please have a look at previous posts for better view of cost of living.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sunder.


Appreciate the reply Sunder

helps me look at things a little clearer

Cost of living is pretty high

If i take the max out of the parts you provided, doesnt give much to play with

Thanks again


----------



## rsinner

Kirky83 said:


> Afternoon all
> 
> I have recently been in touch with a company and spoke about salaries
> 
> I was hoping some info from all you expats could help me out
> 
> Initial talks have suggested a salary of 25,000 AED a month - 300,000 annually
> 
> I have a wife and daughter, daughter is 18months old
> Basing everything on me working and not having any idea of a salary for my wife so forget she would have an income
> 
> How far would the 25,000 per month get us if we had to pay for nursery, car, rent and bills
> 
> Still early stages but I want to be confident at next stage on what I'm asking for.
> 
> Thanks in advance to all who see / read and reply


To add to Sunder's replies - a decent nursery will set you back by about 2500 per month, and schooling most likely a minimum of 3000 AED a month


----------



## ImmyN123

LCRS said:


> Thank you for quick reply. I approached my tax guy and he is not an expert in expat taxes. Is there a tax firm in US or UAE whom you may have used can help with understanding the tax implications/exemptions? Yeah....I have a townhome and if we decide to move then we plan on renting it out. Once again...thanks for your help.


I've got a guy here who deal with my finances, he helps a few of my american mates with FATCA and TRIREEM(however you spell it lol), I can put you in touch?


----------



## imac

twowheelsgood said:


> Gratuity calculations I am up with, but pay in lieu of holiday is confusing me a bit .....
> 
> I have 30 days holiday allowance a year (excludes public holidays) and this is working days holiday, not calendar days. I have only taken 7 of the allowance. I know that if I take my monthly salary and divide it by 30, I get the daily rate used in gratuity calculations however if I use that rate, that would give me holiday pay based around calendar days rather than working days.
> 
> Anyone had their holiday allowance bought out and if so, how is the working day rate calculated rather than the annual rate/365 or monthly rate/30 ?


differs from company to company but there are usually two ways...

one, they see the number of working days in the year its being en-cashed excluding anticipated public holidays and divide your annual salary by that to get a rate per day...

the other is they take the number of work days in the month its being en-cashed and base the day rate on that...

the first is the most common... some companies let you chose which way, as at times, using the second way gives you more money in a month that is riddled with holidays the day rate comes in higher...


----------



## Lovish

Lovish said:


> Hi all,
> 
> i have been offered below package
> 
> Gross Monthly Salary: AED 7,500/- (Inclusive of all allowances)
> Annual Airfare: once in a year, Medical Insurance, Life Insurance upto 200000 AED, Fuel Entitlement, Salik (Toll) AED 350/month,
> Gratuity,Parking Card,
> 
> I am an IT consultant, bachelor, from India, no plans to get married for next 2 years at least, planning to live in a shared accommodation and save as much as possible, but i am a smoker and expecting atleast 10 AED for smoke per day, and alcohol consumption upto 400 AED monthly.
> 
> should i accept it.





Sunder said:


> Hello Lovish,
> 
> Its just an OK salary for a bachelor. Living in shared apartment can cost you around 1500-2500 depending on the location. I dont smoke but taking cigarettes from Duty Free is advisable. A pint costs 40AED and you need to have a liquor license. Who is going to pay for your driving expenses ? It is a costly affair as per the salary being offered and takes time. You can check out Emirates driving Institute or Belhasa driving institute for course fees. Eating out is also expensive but in Karama area tiffins are provided by most of the restaurants which is 350-400 AED one time and 2 time is 500-650 if I am not wrong. Please see the previous posts and see how much you can save in this amount.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sunder.


i have renegotiated my salary to 9500 AED/month with a relocation bonus of same amount (payable at the time of joining). 

I have also had a chat with a guy here in Delhi who can arrange for an international's driver permit as soon as i have an entry permit, 

As far as driving expenses are concerned i would need to lease a car and take care of it. company will not be involved in this affair, now i am simply waiting for the Entry permit to be arranged from the PRO. which will take approx 1 month as per my evaluations and reads, my to be manager also told me for Indians it takes from 10 days to a month usually... but the actual time cannot be predicted. so i have to put down my papers in my current organization. 

during exit interview a strange question popped up. which had me all confused. 

How can we make you happy.. and i quoted a figure and they are almost on the verge to accept it.. Also they are ready to promote me to a managerial position compared to an IC in the new firm now what is your suggestion should i move ahead with this salary to Dubai?

Also, since appraisal time is just around the corner will i get an appraisal if i join in oct.. what i mean is - in India where i work and a few of my friends work (mostly MNC's) if you join any firm in oct.. you are entitled for an appraisal in Jan even though its just some restructuring of the salary with an increase of 1-5% (based on salary)... does this happen in Dubai?

Appreciate your response. 

thanks, 
Lovish


----------



## rsinner

Lovish said:


> i have renegotiated my salary to 9500 AED/month with a relocation bonus of same amount (payable at the time of joining).
> 
> I have also had a chat with a guy here in Delhi who can arrange for an international's driver permit as soon as i have an entry permit,
> 
> As far as driving expenses are concerned i would need to lease a car and take care of it. company will not be involved in this affair, now i am simply waiting for the Entry permit to be arranged from the PRO. which will take approx 1 month as per my evaluations and reads, my to be manager also told me for Indians it takes from 10 days to a month usually... but the actual time cannot be predicted. so i have to put down my papers in my current organization.
> 
> during exit interview a strange question popped up. which had me all confused.
> 
> How can we make you happy.. and i quoted a figure and they are almost on the verge to accept it.. Also they are ready to promote me to a managerial position compared to an IC in the new firm now what is your suggestion should i move ahead with this salary to Dubai?
> 
> Also, since appraisal time is just around the corner will i get an appraisal if i join in oct.. what i mean is - in India where i work and a few of my friends work (mostly MNC's) if you join any firm in oct.. you are entitled for an appraisal in Jan even though its just some restructuring of the salary with an increase of 1-5% (based on salary)... does this happen in Dubai?
> 
> Appreciate your response.
> 
> thanks,
> Lovish


Whether you keep your job in Delhi versus coming here is entirely a decision you are best placed to make. If its similar amounts of money pre tax, stay there.
9500 isnt a lot. I have not read through your previous posts so do not know what you will be working on, but generally Dubai/UAE is a less sophisticated market than other regions of the world. I will say that 9500 in Dubai will be roughly similar to having about 60,000 rupees per month in a big city in India.

Depends on the company, but most likely if you join in october then no bonus for 2015 and no salary increases. Also, DO NOT count on salary being increased after the end of 2016 too.


----------



## Sunder

Lovish said:


> i have renegotiated my salary to 9500 AED/month with a relocation bonus of same amount (payable at the time of joining).
> 
> I have also had a chat with a guy here in Delhi who can arrange for an international's driver permit as soon as i have an entry permit,
> 
> As far as driving expenses are concerned i would need to lease a car and take care of it. company will not be involved in this affair, now i am simply waiting for the Entry permit to be arranged from the PRO. which will take approx 1 month as per my evaluations and reads, my to be manager also told me for Indians it takes from 10 days to a month usually... but the actual time cannot be predicted. so i have to put down my papers in my current organization.
> 
> during exit interview a strange question popped up. which had me all confused.
> 
> How can we make you happy.. and i quoted a figure and they are almost on the verge to accept it.. Also they are ready to promote me to a managerial position compared to an IC in the new firm now what is your suggestion should i move ahead with this salary to Dubai?
> 
> Also, since appraisal time is just around the corner will i get an appraisal if i join in oct.. what i mean is - in India where i work and a few of my friends work (mostly MNC's) if you join any firm in oct.. you are entitled for an appraisal in Jan even though its just some restructuring of the salary with an increase of 1-5% (based on salary)... does this happen in Dubai?
> 
> Appreciate your response.
> 
> thanks,
> Lovish


Hi Lovish,

IDP is not accepted here if you are on a entry permit. Check these links:

Drivers.com: Countries accepting International Driving Permit

https://in.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20070405023121AAnlTrV

Whatever I am writing below is my personal opinion:

As cost of living is high in Dubai and you have to live in sharing, this is not good for a long term as you will be getting married and you will need a house to live ( Provided you can live in sharing with your wife). KIds education is also on the higher side in Dubai, provided you find a right school.Also yearly increments are not as good as back in India ( 2-5% in Dubai compared to 10-30% in India). So you are better in India if you are thinking of a long term approach.

I dont think this appraisal kind of thing happens in Dubai(But depends on company instead). I joined in Jan and didnt get any appraisal in March, but in India I joined a company in Nov and I received a 4% appraisal in March. Both companies are American MNC's.

Better be at home !!!

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## Lovish

rsinner said:


> I will say that 9500 in Dubai will be roughly similar to having about 60,000 rupees per month in a big city in India.
> 
> Depends on the company, but most likely if you join in october then no bonus for 2015 and no salary increases. Also, DO NOT count on salary being increased after the end of 2016 too.


Thanks rsinner for the revert, i will be working in Media City Dubai - but if 9500 AED is somewhat close to 60K in Delhi then the decision rules in favor of Dubai... but feel strange for the salary increase... is it not a yearly exercise for companies in Dubai?


----------



## rsinner

Lovish said:


> Thanks rsinner for the revert, i will be working in Media City Dubai - but if 9500 AED is somewhat close to 60K in Delhi then the decision rules in favor of Dubai... but feel strange for the salary increase... is it not a yearly exercise for companies in Dubai?


Depends on the company. A lot of people have had NO increases for a number of years. A few people get increases based on inflation, which is always "less than 2%" (though this year the "statistics" say that they could be higher than 4%). I can tell you that with the impending decrease in real estate prices, a number of companies are going to take a stance that the cost of living has gone down so "stay happy that your salary is not being reduced".

Maybe I have become too cynical, but do manage your expectations. Having said that, every company is different.


----------



## Sunder

but feel strange for the salary increase... is it not a yearly exercise for companies in Dubai? :confused:[/QUOTE said:


> Definitely Not !!!


----------



## brown89

I've realised I first posted in the wrong place, sorry! Hoping now this is right! II've had a little look through but just wondered if anyone was able to give me some advice please?

My husband is a front end web designer or a UI/UX designer with around 8 years agency experience in the UK, he doesn't have a degree unfortunately so I'm aware this rules out some opportunities in Dubai.

But I wondered if anyone could give me a rough guide on what sort of salary and package he'd be looking at if we were to move to Dubai? I've had a look on job boards but not many display salary or package info.. 

Thanks


----------



## brown89

brown89 said:


> I've realised I first posted in the wrong place, sorry! Hoping now this is right! II've had a little look through but just wondered if anyone was able to give me some advice please?
> 
> My husband is a front end web designer or a UI/UX designer with around 8 years agency experience in the UK, he doesn't have a degree unfortunately so I'm aware this rules out some opportunities in Dubai.
> 
> But I wondered if anyone could give me a rough guide on what sort of salary and package he'd be looking at if we were to move to Dubai? I've had a look on job boards but not many display salary or package info..
> 
> Thanks



I've noticed I didn't add we have two children who'd need school costs covering, and I probably wouldn't work for the first 6/12 months! 

I really appreciate any advice given or if anyone can point me in the direction of where to find out! Thank you


----------



## Stevesolar

brown89 said:


> I've realised I first posted in the wrong place, sorry! Hoping now this is right! II've had a little look through but just wondered if anyone was able to give me some advice please?
> 
> My husband is a front end web designer or a UI/UX designer with around 8 years agency experience in the UK, he doesn't have a degree unfortunately so I'm aware this rules out some opportunities in Dubai.
> 
> But I wondered if anyone could give me a rough guide on what sort of salary and package he'd be looking at if we were to move to Dubai? I've had a look on job boards but not many display salary or package info..
> 
> Thanks


Hi,
Sorry to disappoint you - but in reality, your husband would be up against candidates from nearer countries (India, Pakistan etc.) who are fully degree qualified - many with higher degrees and MBAs that are prepared to work for less than 5000 AED per month.
There is no real concept of a minimum wage here - so in the run of the mill IT job sector, pay is actually very low compared with the UK.
The sort of money he could earn would barely support him - let alone a family with two children.
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## brown89

Hi Steve,

Thanks for your quick reply, that's a real shame - and what I was worried about hearing! 

Take Care,

Megan


----------



## khoolio97

*Not too shabby at all*



Kcaps said:


> Lawyer. Married with 3 kids. US citizen (damn IRS!!!)
> 
> Current: $135 USD/year with up to $54,000/ year bonus (last year i received 99% of bonus)
> Living in a Suburb of Houston, TX.
> 
> Offer:
> 
> $120,775 (443,624 AED)
> up to $36,000 bonus (132,223 AED)
> $20,000 (73,462 AED signing bonus)
> 18% tax rate for salary and bonuses, company grosses up and pays US tax for all benefits.
> 235,000 AED living allowance
> Kids schools and healthcare fully paid for
> Money for full fare flight home each year for everyone in the family
> 
> I get that there is a net gain in disposable income... I'm just worried that with such an increase in cost of living, I'd be better to stay in the States or move back to Canada. If I don't take the offer I'm getting moved back to Canada and $30,000 USD as severance.


This is a great offer for most people; as a matter of fact, for many, it's like a dream come true; however, give that you are residing in Texas, you are probably paying no state taxes at this point and owning the real estate is so much more affordable there. 

On the face value, you could save quite a lot with this. I would be wary of 'kids tution'; it will run you about 75k AED annually per child; in the first year, there may be 20-25K AED extra. I am basing my numbers on schools like American School of Dubai (preferable to most Americans). You may want to take this into consideration and ensure that the company is paying all or most of it. 

For housing, you can get something very decent like a 4 bedroom villa in a nice community. Beware that the utilities and water bills can run high depending upon the amenities, eg a pool adds about 1-1.5K AED to water bill. There's also a 5% housing fee on top of your utilities. 

In general, it is a great offer if you want to explore a new environment with plenty of financial security.

One thing I will ask for is the Business Class airfare once a year - for the family.


----------



## khoolio97

LesFroggitts said:


> Ah, Company Housing - basically you'll have no real choice where they put you and that can lead to a lot of additional problems to do with schooling/transportation/shopping etc.
> 
> This IS something you need to get resolved before coming out, the prospective employer needs to give you more information. AED 162k is a good amount for a large place in 'certain' areas but not 'all' areas.
> 
> You need to at the very least get this housing allowance given as a cash element allowing you free choice where you spend it - and get them to front this money as you're going to need to pay 1-4 cheques (in advance) to get your rental/lease property.


I am with LesFroggitts on this. The housing allowance should be paid in cash.


----------



## A.Abbass

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Sorry to disappoint you - but in reality, your husband would be up against candidates from nearer countries (India, Pakistan etc.) who are fully degree qualified - many with higher degrees and MBAs that are prepared to work for less than 5000 AED per month.
> There is no real concept of a minimum wage here - so in the run of the mill IT job sector, pay is actually very low compared with the UK.
> The sort of money he could earn would barely support him - let alone a family with two children.
> Best of luck
> Steve


The IT sector is very wide. It depends what he is actually doing. I have many friends working in the IT business, and they are all arabs not westerners and they are paid between 50-70K AED excluding housing and education. Though all of them work in multinational companies.

At our workplace, we have employees working in IT for around 5-10k AED.


----------



## Stevesolar

A.Abbass said:


> The IT sector is very wide. It depends what he is actually doing. I have many friends working in the IT business, and they are all arabs not westerners and they are paid between 50-70K AED excluding housing and education. Though all of them work in multinational companies.
> 
> At our workplace, we have employees working in IT for around 5-10k AED.


Hi,
Agreed - I know some IT security guys who are earning amazing money here.
The website front end guys are not in the high earning jobs here - unless they own the company or manage a big team.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## khoolio97

*Grass may not be greener on the other side*



evaunwill said:


> Thank you- Il start having a look at whats available to rent. We could possible still get a 2 bed and try and pocket some money. Kids are only 3 and 1. Quite frankly just the prospect of getting out of the U.K is pretty appealing.


Have you checked how much tuition allowance you are getting? A decent school here runs around 40k-50k per child. Also, the utilities are more expensive. In addition to utilities, you pay an extra 5%(based on your rent) as housing fee. 

What about insurance and grocery price differential? There is a lot more to consider than than what you may be considering.


----------



## brown89

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Agreed - I know some IT security guys who are earning amazing money here.
> The website front end guys are not in the high earning jobs here - unless they own the company or manage a big team.
> Cheers
> Steve


He is a Senior Front End Developer over here in the uk and Has been for years.. The role he has applied for is a Ux Specialist for aramco which after 12 months would be managing a moderate size team.

Thanks for the replies, this is very helpful


----------



## Stevesolar

brown89 said:


> He is a Senior Front End Developer over here in the uk and Has been for years.. The role he has applied for is a Ux Specialist for aramco which after 12 months would be managing a moderate size team.
> 
> Thanks for the replies, this is very helpful


Hi,
Aramco is in Saudi Arabia - that is totally different (in so many ways) to Dubai.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## BedouGirl

Stevesolar said:


> Hi, Aramco is in Saudi Arabia - that is totally different (in so many ways) to Dubai. Cheers Steve


Steve, there is an Aramco office here.


----------



## Stevesolar

BedouGirl said:


> Steve, there is an Aramco office here.


Great - learn something new every day!!


----------



## Stevesolar

brown89 said:


> He is a Senior Front End Developer over here in the uk and Has been for years.. The role he has applied for is a Ux Specialist for aramco which after 12 months would be managing a moderate size team.
> 
> Thanks for the replies, this is very helpful


Hi,
If this is the job he applied for - I believe it is based in Aramco Saudi Arabia office
https://krb-sjobs.brassring.com/103...siteid=5398&AReq=12871BR&Codes=ASC-W-HomePage

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Abu_Anas

Hello Guys, 

I received a new offer to move to the UAE as IT Manager for a big local company.

I am currently an IT Manager with 7 years' experience with strong european experience and reasonable middle-east experience.

Their proposal:
- 30.000 AED per month as Basic Salary
- Bonus: Based on performance not yet defined. I don't take it into account.
- Full Health coverage for the whole family
- One flight per year to come back home for the whole family
- No Housing Allowance
- No Transportation Allowance
- No Education Allowance

I'm married with a kid in KG.3.

Knowing the forum I planned my expenses:
- 8.300 to 10.000 AED per month (100.000/120.000 AED pa for a 2 BR in a decent area in Dubai) 
- 420 to 500 AED per month for Municipality Tax (6.000AED pa) + Agent Fees for the first year at the same amount
- 1.500 AED per month for DEWA + Etisalat/DU
- 2.500 AED for School +Bus Fees + Books,....
- 3.000 AED for Groceries
- 2.000 AED for Car Rental + A car we plan to buy in Dubai like a VW Jetta
- 1.000 AED for Petrol per month for 2 cars
- 1.500 AED various expenses: Clothes, coffee,....

With this list I would spend 22.000 AED per month at least and I plan to save 5.000 AED per month.

What do you think? Is it crazy to accept....?

Thanks!


----------



## thewoman

Abu_Anas said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I received a new offer to move to the UAE as IT Manager for a big local company.
> 
> I am currently an IT Manager with 7 years' experience with strong european experience and reasonable middle-east experience.
> 
> Their proposal:
> - 30.000 AED per month as Basic Salary
> - Bonus: Based on performance not yet defined. I don't take it into account.
> - Full Health coverage for the whole family
> - One flight per year to come back home for the whole family
> - No Housing Allowance
> - No Transportation Allowance
> - No Education Allowance
> 
> I'm married with a kid in KG.3.
> 
> Knowing the forum I planned my expenses:
> - 8.300 to 10.000 AED per month (100.000/120.000 AED pa for a 2 BR in a decent area in Dubai)
> - 420 to 500 AED per month for Municipality Tax (6.000AED pa) + Agent Fees for the first year at the same amount
> - 1.500 AED per month for DEWA + Etisalat/DU
> - 2.500 AED for School +Bus Fees + Books,....
> - 3.000 AED for Groceries
> - 2.000 AED for Car Rental + A car we plan to buy in Dubai like a VW Jetta
> - 1.000 AED for Petrol per month for 2 cars
> - 1.500 AED various expenses: Clothes, coffee,....
> 
> With this list I would spend 22.000 AED per month at least and I plan to save 5.000 AED per month.
> 
> What do you think? Is it crazy to accept....?
> 
> Thanks!


If you were just by yourself I'd say it wouldn't be too bad of a package, however the fact that you're married, coupled with the fact that you have a child that will indeed have to start school (I am aware your child is still young however unless you plan on leaving after one year, you have to think about schooling costs...)... 

Therefore, I personally don't think this is a good deal at all. School's in Dubai are extremely expensive (think cost of US private college annual tuition...I'm American so that's the relevant example for me), which is why education allowance is usually included up to 2-3 children (which usually covers a hefty majority of the tuition).

The transportation allowance can be negligible, so if even they didn't offer you that, the lack of housing and education allowance makes this deal sub-par.

Of course, it's your decision to make, but I would review this thread and get a sense of the type of package you should have been offered that would have made it more appealing to move to Dubai.

Best of luck!


----------



## rsinner

Abu_Anas said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I received a new offer to move to the UAE as IT Manager for a big local company.
> 
> I am currently an IT Manager with 7 years' experience with strong european experience and reasonable middle-east experience.
> 
> Their proposal:
> - 30.000 AED per month as Basic Salary
> - Bonus: Based on performance not yet defined. I don't take it into account.
> - Full Health coverage for the whole family
> - One flight per year to come back home for the whole family
> - No Housing Allowance
> - No Transportation Allowance
> - No Education Allowance
> 
> I'm married with a kid in KG.3.
> 
> Knowing the forum I planned my expenses:
> - 8.300 to 10.000 AED per month (100.000/120.000 AED pa for a 2 BR in a decent area in Dubai)
> - 420 to 500 AED per month for Municipality Tax (6.000AED pa) + Agent Fees for the first year at the same amount
> - 1.500 AED per month for DEWA + Etisalat/DU
> - 2.500 AED for School +Bus Fees + Books,....
> - 3.000 AED for Groceries
> - 2.000 AED for Car Rental + A car we plan to buy in Dubai like a VW Jetta
> - 1.000 AED for Petrol per month for 2 cars
> - 1.500 AED various expenses: Clothes, coffee,....
> 
> With this list I would spend 22.000 AED per month at least and I plan to save 5.000 AED per month.
> 
> What do you think? Is it crazy to accept....?
> 
> Thanks!


You are pretty much spot on with the budget. DEWA etc. bucket can be lower by 500 Dhs if you have an apartment (not villa). Schooling will be higher in a year's time.Cars may be more than 2000 p.m. (if you are renting + EMI for the other one)

There are significant setup costs. Furnishing, buying appliances. Rental will need a 5% security deposit, with deposits for various utilities.
Buying a car will require a downpayment. What happens in the months when you need to pay for the car's insurance or maintenance?

As you can see there is a not a lot of cushion to play with (it may sound like a lot, but it is not) and there WILL always be unexpected expenses esp. with a small family. The cost of living will go up, and you will see that there may not be commensurate increases in the salary.

If you are making less than this, come over. But be prepared for the high upfront costs and the savings getting squeezed fairly quickly. You have clearly done your research, so just be sensible when you are here.

Whether this package is fair for your experience, I have no idea. Negotiate if you can.


----------



## The Rascal

Abu_Anas said:


> - 30.000 AED per month as Basic Salary
> - Bonus: Based on performance not yet defined. I don't take it into account.
> - Full Health coverage for the whole family
> - One flight per year to come back home for the whole family
> - No Housing Allowance
> - No Transportation Allowance
> - No Education Allowance


30k is all basic with no allowances? Are you sure about this? It is preferable for the company to give (say), 20k base and 10k allowances as your end of service is based entirely on your basic salary.

I'd check this is correct, if it is, your EOS will be significantly more than is the norm for a 30k package, which is better long term but doesn't help you in the short term.


----------



## imac

rsinner said:


> ...Whether this package is fair for your experience, I have no idea...


for someone with 7 years experience in IT assuming its not a specialist role, 30k is slightly above the average going rate...


----------



## imac

The Rascal said:


> 30k is all basic with no allowances? Are you sure about this? It is preferable for the company to give (say), 20k base and 10k allowances as your end of service is based entirely on your basic salary.
> 
> I'd check this is correct, if it is, your EOS will be significantly more than is the norm for a 30k package, which is better long term but doesn't help you in the short term.


its becoming more and more common, specially in IT and oilfield operations... 

more of the larger companies are doing this with their "at will" employees... they are generally referred to as lumpsum or daily contracts... essentially they are the same as limited contracts, with the probability of renewal being literally non existent...

it is typically used where there are secondment situations, because over the duration of the contract, no additional perks are paid, where as for typical unlimited or limited employees, the policies of the company would stipulate certain additional allowances (such as an offshore allowance, or a variable transportation allowance etc)... so its cheaper to get rid of the guy at the end of the contract paying the higher eos then it would be to pay the allowances over the term of the contract...


----------



## Abu_Anas

imac said:


> for someone with 7 years experience in IT assuming its not a specialist role, 30k is slightly above the average going rate...


FYI:

I am specialist in the IT field where I will be put in.
I am working with the leading IT company in my field and I have a strong network in the industry...

Moreover I have an MSc from a european top engineering school and 3 certifications in IT done in Europe.


----------



## Farooha

*From Dubai to AD*

Hi there, 

I was offered a job working for a governmental institution in Abu Dhabi. 

Monthly Salary: 20k
Housing Allowance: 100k per year
Medical and round-trip flight home
30 calendar days vacation per year


Totaled up this is more than I'm making in Dubai (as my current company doesn't provide a housing allowance), but the monthly base pay isn't much higher than my current salary. The job is in the publishing field and is much more prestigious than my current job, seeing as to how it's for the government of AD. 

I have a feeling it's low for what they're capable of paying. I'm a single female with two BAs from the States and speak Arabic as a second language pretty well (which will be extremely useful for my job requirements).

Any ideas?


----------



## imac

Abu_Anas said:


> ...I am specialist in the IT field where I will be put in.
> I am working with the leading IT company in my field and I have a strong network in the industry...


so is the guy sitting one floor down from mine right now trying to fix our 3par, he works for hp... and hp is likely paying him 15k all inclusive... his boss likely makes 25k all inclusive...



Abu_Anas said:


> Moreover I have an MSc from a european top engineering school and 3 certifications in IT done in Europe.


that really has pretty little weight here... its not considered as impressive as you would expect... every deepak, vinod and ramesh coming here to look for a job in IT on a visit visa from india has a masters degree and multiple international certifications...

my comment still stands, 30k you were offered is above the average for someone of your profile...

now if you were in security or enterprise applications that would be a different thing...


----------



## Muthukumar.iyyappan

*Job scope in UAE*

Hi friends, am from India,am planning to go Dubai and search job, becoz getting lot of confusions about middle agents, am having 14+ years experience in Merchandising, sourcing,marketing field. i expect your valuable suggestions to find good job and where i have to concentrate what are the procedures i have to follow.

regards

Muthukumar
India


----------



## imac

Farooha said:


> ...Any ideas?


not really sure what you are looking for in addition to a "why don't you ask for more?"???


----------



## gsam

Hi guys, I've received an offer to be relocated to Dubai with my current company (A large media company working as a finance analyst). Just wanted to see if this financial package is worthwhile for a single 25 yr old who currently lives in expensive London.

Annual base salary of 220.000 AED 
Annual housing allowance of 34.800 AED 
Full Medical Cover
A return flight home once a year

I'd be looking to save a bit of money while i'm working there as well. The biggest worry for me is housing, I don't have a lot of stuff and don't need a massive flat at all, is something around 75,000 AED / year reasonable for a 1 bed flat in Dubai (i've been looking in Dubai Marina specifically but it doesn't have to be there)? And would around 170000 AED be enough to cover living expenses and a bit more to be able to save for a rainy day?

Thanks!


----------



## rg89

Hi All,

I am 26, single and currently work for a large insurer in the UK as a part qualified actuary. My salary in the UK is £65k, with student loan take home is net c.£3400. 

I have been offered a job with the same company in Dubai, and the package they have offered me is as follows -
22k salary (per month)
4125 housing allowance (per month)
800 utilities (per month)
22 days a year holiday
medical & life insurance
15 days accommodation on relocation
one months salary relocation allowance
1 economy flight home per year
1 way ticket to DXB
20 cubic meter shipment

Having had a look on the forum as well as speaking to people, the housing allowance does seem a little low, and I am not sure if 15 days is enough to find somewhere to live?

All in all, I am wondering if this salary seems sufficient. I have a decent job in the UK but I feel like aboard experience will help but I do want to save and I don't want to be out of pocket after living expenses.

Thanks in advance for your replies.


----------



## Voltaire91

Hey!

I have an opportunity to move to either Dubai or Abu Dhabi via my existing employeer in Sweden.

*** NOTE ***

Do have in mind that I'm not interested in any 'I suggest you don't Apply for a loan in UAE due to this and that' - I'm aware of what happens with loan-defaulters, etc.

I will move to Dubai later this year and I will have a monthly salary on about 50,000 dirham (AED) which is fairly high.

My intensions are to at least live in Dubai for serveral years - etablish contacts and also start My own free-zone company there next year.

I'm looking to borrow 1,000,000 - 1,300,000 dirham (AED) 3-6 months after My salary has been credited to the bank ive chosen.

What I need help with is what you guys recommend that I should do/ and dont to be able to get this.

Ive spoken to the Banks and in order for them to trust expats with loans and credit Cards the high salary must be credited to their account (approves company list not needed)

Can anyone suggested advice?

Thank you!


----------



## The Rascal

Voltaire91 said:


> Hey!
> 
> I have an opportunity to move to either Dubai or Abu Dhabi via my existing employeer in Sweden.
> 
> *** NOTE ***
> 
> Do have in mind that I'm not interested in any 'I suggest you don't Apply for a loan in UAE due to this and that' - I'm aware of what happens with loan-defaulters, etc.
> 
> I will move to Dubai later this year and I will have a monthly salary on about 50,000 dirham (AED) which is fairly high.
> 
> My intensions are to at least live in Dubai for serveral years - etablish contacts and also start My own free-zone company there next year.
> 
> I'm looking to borrow 1,000,000 - 1,300,000 dirham (AED) 3-6 months after My salary has been credited to the bank ive chosen.
> 
> What I need help with is what you guys recommend that I should do/ and dont to be able to get this.
> 
> Ive spoken to the Banks and in order for them to trust expats with loans and credit Cards the high salary must be credited to their account (approves company list not needed)
> 
> Can anyone suggested advice?
> 
> Thank you!


I'd add that if you bank with the same bank as the company does it will help too. 

There used to be a 250,000 limit on expat loans, I guess that must have changed now


----------



## onlykhan

I have just been offered a job in Dubai. The offer is $40K DHS/Per month ($130K US Dollars per year) plus accommodation and car provided by company. I currently make $158K/yr in the US and have a wife and a 8 yr old son. Should I make the move? if yes, why?, if not, why not? Company has not elaborated yet on what kind of accommodation or car they are offering yet. They has not said anything about school fees contribution yet either...I am going to discuss with them on Monday. Any thoughts, advice?


----------



## sbsp

Voltaire91 said:


> Hey! I have an opportunity to move to either Dubai or Abu Dhabi via my existing employeer in Sweden. *** NOTE *** Do have in mind that I'm not interested in any 'I suggest you don't Apply for a loan in UAE due to this and that' - I'm aware of what happens with loan-defaulters, etc. I will move to Dubai later this year and I will have a monthly salary on about 50,000 dirham (AED) which is fairly high. My intensions are to at least live in Dubai for serveral years - etablish contacts and also start My own free-zone company there next year. I'm looking to borrow 1,000,000 - 1,300,000 dirham (AED) 3-6 months after My salary has been credited to the bank ive chosen. What I need help with is what you guys recommend that I should do/ and dont to be able to get this. Ive spoken to the Banks and in order for them to trust expats with loans and credit Cards the high salary must be credited to their account (approves company list not needed) Can anyone suggested advice? Thank you!


Dont know about the amount you can borrow or what you need to do but a heads up, the interest here doesnt work like in Sweden, if they say 4.5% per year that means you will be paying that every year regardless of how much you pay off. Interest here does not work on reducing balance, well it technically does but its not the 4.5% they tell you about.


----------



## The Rascal

onlykhan said:


> I have just been offered a job in Dubai. The offer is $40K DHS/Per month ($130K US Dollars per year) plus accommodation and car provided by company. I currently make $158K/yr in the US and have a wife and a 8 yr old son. Should I make the move? if yes, why?, if not, why not? Company has not elaborated yet on what kind of accommodation or car they are offering yet. They has not said anything about school fees contribution yet either...I am going to discuss with them on Monday. Any thoughts, advice?


Haven't you asked this before? If you don't get the answer you want to hear, there is no point in posting exactly the same question again in the hope it will be answered in the way you want it to be.

That said, of course you should move, the streets are paved with gold and in no time you'll have 3 Ferraris and 5 Bollywood starlets hanging off your arm. Everyone does here dontcha know.


----------



## imac

The Rascal said:


> Haven't you asked this before?...


its a straight copy/paste from the other thread... the guy does not even have the initiative to type out his question if he is looking for a different response...


----------



## ReefPony

onlykhan said:


> I have just been offered a job in Dubai. The offer is $40K DHS/Per month ($130K US Dollars per year) plus accommodation and car provided by company. I currently make $158K/yr in the US and have a wife and a 8 yr old son. Should I make the move? if yes, why?, if not, why not? Company has not elaborated yet on what kind of accommodation or car they are offering yet. They has not said anything about school fees contribution yet either...I am going to discuss with them on Monday. Any thoughts, advice?


First, the only person that can answer that question is you and your family... no advice from strangers on the internet should influence your decision if it's not clearly in your family's best interest... you're not some kid fresh out of university or grad school looking for adventure with no obligations to anyone but himself.

Second, I really don't think you've provided enough information for anyone to actually give you an informed opinion.

Let's assume for a moment that you're a US citizen... you'd almost 100% come out ahead from a tax standpoint even with a lower income. That's kind of a no-brainer when it comes to US tax law. However, cost of living will be a major factor and, without knowing what your housing allowance and other allowances are, nobody can help - remember, a studio apartment in Dubai can easily cost as much or more than the annual mortgage payment on a McMansion in most parts of the United States... if you aren't in New York City, San Francisco, or Los Angeles you aren't dealing with a comparable cost of living and it's probable that your standard of living will decline if you move to Dubai.


----------



## rsinner

sbsp said:


> Dont know about the amount you can borrow or what you need to do but a heads up, the interest here doesnt work like in Sweden, if they say 4.5% per year that means you will be paying that every year regardless of how much you pay off. Interest here does not work on reducing balance, well it technically does but its not the 4.5% they tell you about.


thats not correct always. For vehicle loans there is no reducing balance.
for personal loans, reducing balance like everywhere else in the world.


----------



## rsinner

Voltaire91 said:


> I will have a monthly salary on about 50,000 dirham (AED) which is fairly high.


No. While that answer holds in any case, see one of my points below. 



Voltaire91 said:


> I'm looking to borrow 1,000,000 - 1,300,000 dirham (AED) 3-6 months after My salary has been credited to the bank ive chosen.
> 
> What I need help with is what you guys recommend that I should do/ and dont to be able to get this.
> 
> Ive spoken to the Banks and in order for them to trust expats with loans and credit Cards the high salary must be credited to their account (approves company list not needed)
> 
> Can anyone suggested advice?
> 
> Thank you!


If you have spoken to them, what shall we help you with?
1. Despite what the untrained call center agents may tell you, for MOST personal loans you need to have a salary transfer done to the bank. There are exceptions but these are with usually the smaller banks - check out souqalmal.com . 
2. in most cases you will need the company to be listed - again, smaller banks will be your best best
3. A lot of banks cap personal loan amounts to 1 million AED. 
4. The max. tenor for most personal loans is 4 years. The max. EMI to salary ratio allowed is 40%. With a loan of 1 mn AED @5% (most likely the rate will be higher than this), your EMI will be higher than this 40% cap (c. 23K AED p.m.). 

My answers hold for a majority of the cases. But you will need to look for that cowboy bank. Again, the best starting point is souqalmal.com

DO NOT believe what the sales people tell you.

and, even if you didn't ask for it - you will need to give a security cheque for the entire amount. I hope you are comfortable with your job security.


----------



## Byja

The Rascal said:


> There used to be a 250,000 limit on expat loans, I guess that must have changed now


Two days ago my bank called me with an offer for a personal loan of up to 350k, with an option to increase it further by reducing limit on CC.


----------



## imac

the "Salary and offer/package/*loans* questions - Part 2" thread...


----------



## QOFE

imac said:


> the "Salary and offer/package/*loans* questions - Part 2" thread...


Shall we make an another addition?

"Salary and offer/package/loans/*prison*

Or perhaps a new thread altogether; Banged up in Dubai?


----------



## TeoN

Hi all, i read a lot around and would like to explain also a question.

I am actually working as a middle manager in the sales for a us multinational company. since this year i have been asked to move my area of work from southern europe (spain, italy, france, greece) to the MEA region (all Middle east and all Africa except South Africa and Israel, plus Turkey and a couple of historical customer in Italy)

After some months seem evident to me that a relocation in Dubai would help a lot. the company will save huge expenses, i will be more effective in the region, etc. 

what i am thinking is the proposal i have to make to the company, which will be baked by my managers as they also clearly understand the advantage.

actually i have a 60k euro fixed part plus a 40k bonus part, total medical coverage for me and family and total car allowance. converting to Dirham sound like 21k a month fixed plus 13750 a month variable. considering the med insurance and the car allowance to be fully available also here, what is likely to be asked ? a relocation expense package? one year loan coverage? permanent loan coverage? is the actual condition enough to live?

I will be transfering with my girlfried, we are not married, i am italian and she is russian with all italian legal documentation to be a worker and resident of Italy. 

As a sales guy i have a target a little over 6 million dollars

May i ask you based on your experience, your feedback? will help me to manage this and take the final decision if to move on or keep the road to the platinum membership of the Skyward emirates program 

cheers


----------



## Sunder

TeoN said:


> Hi all, i read a lot around and would like to explain also a question.
> 
> I am actually working as a middle manager in the sales for a us multinational company. since this year i have been asked to move my area of work from southern europe (spain, italy, france, greece) to the MEA region (all Middle east and all Africa except South Africa and Israel, plus Turkey and a couple of historical customer in Italy)
> 
> After some months seem evident to me that a relocation in Dubai would help a lot. the company will save huge expenses, i will be more effective in the region, etc.
> 
> what i am thinking is the proposal i have to make to the company, which will be baked by my managers as they also clearly understand the advantage.
> 
> actually i have a 60k euro fixed part plus a 40k bonus part, total medical coverage for me and family and total car allowance. converting to Dirham sound like 21k a month fixed plus 13750 a month variable. considering the med insurance and the car allowance to be fully available also here, what is likely to be asked ? a relocation expense package? one year loan coverage? permanent loan coverage? is the actual condition enough to live?
> 
> I will be transfering with my girlfried, we are not married, i am italian and she is russian with all italian legal documentation to be a worker and resident of Italy.
> 
> As a sales guy i have a target a little over 6 million dollars
> 
> May i ask you based on your experience, your feedback? will help me to manage this and take the final decision if to move on or keep the road to the platinum membership of the Skyward emirates program
> 
> cheers


Hello TeoN,

As a middle manager, I would say 35-40000 AED per month should be the minimum which you should be getting. Add to it, a car, fuel, total medical insurance, return tickets to your hometown and relocation expense.

Do your company has an office in Dubai ? If not, who is going to sponsor your visa ?

You cant sponsor your girlfriend as you are not married. Couples in live-in relationship without marriage is considered as a crime in Dubai.

Target - Depends on what you sell, looking at the area you cover, I think its achievable, but depends on the product.

You have to decide, whether to come here or keep your Gold membership with Emirates. 

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## Voltaire91

rsinner said:


> Voltaire91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will have a monthly salary on about 50,000 dirham (AED) which is fairly high.
> 
> 
> 
> No. While that answer holds in any case, see one of my points below.
> 
> 
> 
> Voltaire91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking to borrow 1,000,000 - 1,300,000 dirham (AED) 3-6 months after My salary has been credited to the bank ive chosen.
> 
> What I need help with is what you guys recommend that I should do/ and dont to be able to get this.
> 
> Ive spoken to the Banks and in order for them to trust expats with loans and credit Cards the high salary must be credited to their account (approves company list not needed)
> 
> Can anyone suggested advice?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you have spoken to them, what shall we help you with?
> 1. Despite what the untrained call center agents may tell you, for MOST personal loans you need to have a salary transfer done to the bank. There are exceptions but these are with usually the smaller banks - check out souqalmal.com .
> 2. in most cases you will need the company to be listed - again, smaller banks will be your best best
> 3. A lot of banks cap personal loan amounts to 1 million AED.
> 4. The max. tenor for most personal loans is 4 years. The max. EMI to salary ratio allowed is 40%. With a loan of 1 mn AED @5% (most likely the rate will be higher than this), your EMI will be higher than this 40% cap (c. 23K AED p.m.).
> 
> My answers hold for a majority of the cases. But you will need to look for that cowboy bank. Again, the best starting point is souqalmal.com
> 
> DO NOT believe what the sales people tell you.
> 
> and, even if you didn't ask for it - you will need to give a security cheque for the entire amount. I hope you are comfortable with your job security.
Click to expand...

Thank you for the information - even though I didnt understand all of it.

You seem to know what you're Talking about.

Is it Possible to hire you as s consultant for this? Since you clearly know what and how i could do this.

Retarded


----------



## aleleeson

why ask a question only to insult the people who try to answer? The chance that anyone has taken such a high loan in a country foreign to them is low... there is no need to be rude to people who are trying to help you. It is not very nice. 


EDIT: or maybe I am totally wrong and read you wrong.. were you signing yourself as a retard and asking for help or were you being sarcastic? 



Voltaire91 said:


> Thank you for the information - even though I didnt understand all of it.
> 
> You seem to know what you're Talking about.
> 
> Is it Possible to hire you as s consultant for this? Since you clearly know what and how i could do this.
> 
> Retarded


----------



## The Rascal

aleleeson said:


> why ask a question only to insult the people who try to answer? The chance that anyone has taken such a high loan in a country foreign to them is low... there is no need to be rude to people who are trying to help you. It is not very nice.
> 
> 
> EDIT: or maybe I am totally wrong and read you wrong.. were you signing yourself as a retard and asking for help or were you being sarcastic?


No, you were right first time, the arrogance comes out in the I'm earning 50k, want loan of 26x that and don't worry, i'm not really going to run off....


----------



## A.Abbass

Voltaire91 said:


> Thank you for the information - even though I didnt understand all of it.
> 
> You seem to know what you're Talking about.
> 
> Is it Possible to hire you as s consultant for this? Since you clearly know what and how i could do this.
> 
> Retarded


I will assume here you are labeling yourself as retarded, and will help you understand;

Very few banks can lend you money whilst your company is not listed, very few banks also can lend with no salary transfer. The interest rate in both cases will be very high.

Supposedly your company is listed and your salary is being transferred. many banks (mainly local banks) will not lend you money before 6 months of employment or before you are a (confirmed) employee which most companies will grant only after 6 months.

Supposedly you will borrow from international banks not local ones, many of which will put a cap of 750K on personal loans.

If all the above requirements are met, you are most probably going to get a personal loan with a reducing interest rate ranging between 4.5-6%. Maximum loan period is 48 months. According to the federal credit bureau your monthly obligations cannot exceed 50% of your salary (the one mentioned in the labor contract).

All car loans, credit cards (they calculate 5% monthly of your credit limit) and any other liabilities are added. So taking into consideration your salary, the amount you need to borrow, interest rate and the tenor of the loan, it doesn't seem doable.


----------



## sbsp

rsinner said:


> thats not correct always. For vehicle loans there is no reducing balance. for personal loans, reducing balance like everywhere else in the world.


Every single loan you take will have a reducing balance interest, its just a formula. 

What im referring to is loans in general. Being from Sweden myself and been living in the UAE for the last 5 years im talking from experience. In Sweden you will never get a loan based on a PA interest (they will only give you information regarding the reducing balance %-age), it will either be fixed interest over the reducing balance or a variable interest on a reducing balance. In the UAE they dont work like this. They usually advertise the loan as 3.5% PA interest, which in reality looks much better than it is assuming its on a reducing balance. 

My point was just to give a friendly warning as i didnt understand it until i took my own loan.


----------



## The Rascal

sbsp said:


> Every single loan you take will have a reducing balance interest, its just a formula.
> 
> What im referring to is loans in general. Being from Sweden myself and been living in the UAE for the last 5 years im talking from experience. In Sweden you will never get a loan based on a PA interest (they will only give you information regarding the reducing balance %-age), it will either be fixed interest over the reducing balance or a variable interest on a reducing balance. In the UAE they dont work like this. They usually advertise the loan as 3.5% PA interest, which in reality looks much better than it is assuming its on a reducing balance.
> 
> My point was just to give a friendly warning as i didnt understand it until i took my own loan.


You're wrong. Here, let's assume 5% per annum rate, 400,000 loan, 4 year repayment, your loan account ON DAY ONE is 400,000 + 20%, ie 480,000, you pay 10,000 per month back, every month, if you want to settle after 1 year, your outstanding amount is 360,000, and that is how much the bank want, not 100,000 (capital) x 3 years (outstanding) plus a 1% fee, or 303,000.

We aren't in Sweden.


----------



## A.Abbass

There's an increasing number of posts by The Rascal that warrants a like.


----------



## Voltaire91

aleleeson said:


> why ask a question only to insult the people who try to answer? The chance that anyone has taken such a high loan in a country foreign to them is low... there is no need to be rude to people who are trying to help you. It is not very nice.
> 
> 
> EDIT: or maybe I am totally wrong and read you wrong.. were you signing yourself as a retard and asking for help or were you being sarcastic?
> 
> 
> 
> Voltaire91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the information - even though I didnt understand all of it.
> 
> You seem to know what you're Talking about.
> 
> Is it Possible to hire you as s consultant for this? Since you clearly know what and how i could do this.
> 
> Retarded
Click to expand...

I don't get what I've Done Wrong.

Im thankful for the help I've gotten.

Expat loans clealy say its 20 Times your salary for unsecured expat loans?

And i just asked for assistans in choice of bank and how many salaries that are required

I'm truley sorry If I offended you or anyone else.

Regards


----------



## TeoN

Sunder said:


> Hello TeoN,
> 
> As a middle manager, I would say 35-40000 AED per month should be the minimum which you should be getting. Add to it, a car, fuel, total medical insurance, return tickets to your hometown and relocation expense.
> 
> Do your company has an office in Dubai ? If not, who is going to sponsor your visa ?
> 
> You cant sponsor your girlfriend as you are not married. Couples in live-in relationship without marriage is considered as a crime in Dubai.
> 
> Target - Depends on what you sell, looking at the area you cover, I think its achievable, but depends on the product.
> 
> You have to decide, whether to come here or keep your Gold membership with Emirates.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sunder.


Thanks for reply got the info, the target is to give an idea (yes is something i can reach with some work in my market) 

The visa is not a problem we already have an office in Media city and some other sponsored employee (uk, lebanon, egypt for example)

my girlfriend i know the issue, and marriage is another thing to evaluate (much more scaring and dangerous than relocate!), also she have a pub in Italy and need to evaluate to sell the activity and find a job/open a new one in Dubai in case. 

i made some correct calculation and even including the car allowance as you said i think the discussion must be moved on a more attractive package. I suppose i need to enjoy the emirates for some time. (also i forgot to mention i have two dogs and not sure if bringin them here would be easy. Real dog. 40kg each one  )

Thanks!


----------



## Voltaire91

A.Abbass said:


> Voltaire91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the information - even though I didnt understand all of it.
> 
> You seem to know what you're Talking about.
> 
> Is it Possible to hire you as s consultant for this? Since you clearly know what and how i could do this.
> 
> Retarded
> 
> 
> 
> I will assume here you are labeling yourself as retarded, and will help you understand;
> 
> Very few banks can lend you money whilst your company is not listed, very few banks also can lend with no salary transfer. The interest rate in both cases will be very high.
> 
> Supposedly your company is listed and your salary is being transferred. many banks (mainly local banks) will not lend you money before 6 months of employment or before you are a (confirmed) employee which most companies will grant only after 6 months.
> 
> Supposedly you will borrow from international banks not local ones, many of which will put a cap of 750K on personal loans.
> 
> If all the above requirements are met, you are most probably going to get a personal loan with a reducing interest rate ranging between 4.5-6%. Maximum loan period is 48 months. According to the federal credit bureau your monthly obligations cannot exceed 50% of your salary (the one mentioned in the labor contract).
> 
> All car loans, credit cards (they calculate 5% monthly of your credit limit) and any other liabilities are added. So taking into consideration your salary, the amount you need to borrow, interest rate and the tenor of the loan, it doesn't seem doable.
Click to expand...

I don't mean No disrespect and I'm truley sorry

I Did understand except for some terms.

To simplify;

1.) I arrive to Dubai 
2.) 50,000 is credited to the bank account (at chosen AED-bank)
3.) after six months be able to Apply for a loan with salary transfer?

IF you have any advice im very thankful


----------



## rsinner

sbsp said:


> Every single loan you take will have a reducing balance interest, its just a formula.
> 
> What im referring to is loans in general. Being from Sweden myself and been living in the UAE for the last 5 years im talking from experience. In Sweden you will never get a loan based on a PA interest (they will only give you information regarding the reducing balance %-age), it will either be fixed interest over the reducing balance or a variable interest on a reducing balance. In the UAE they dont work like this. They usually advertise the loan as 3.5% PA interest, which in reality looks much better than it is assuming its on a reducing balance.
> 
> My point was just to give a friendly warning as i didnt understand it until i took my own loan.





The Rascal said:


> You're wrong. Here, let's assume 5% per annum rate, 400,000 loan, 4 year repayment, your loan account ON DAY ONE is 400,000 + 20%, ie 480,000, you pay 10,000 per month back, every month, if you want to settle after 1 year, your outstanding amount is 360,000, and that is how much the bank want, not 100,000 (capital) x 3 years (outstanding) plus a 1% fee, or 303,000.
> 
> We aren't in Sweden.


Its NOT a loan thread but .....
this works for car loans here.

Personal loans (and may differ from bank to bank, but in a number of banks this is followed):
400K, 4 years; 5%. If you use any online EMI calculator (or the PMT function in excel), the EMI can be calculated (= 9212)
on Day One (more accurately one month later), the outstanding amount = 400K * (1 + 5% / 12) = 401667. You pay 9211, so the new balance is 392456. The 5% is now applied to this new balance. This is the reducing balance method.

Banks DO use it for most non auto loans in UAE. (This is from personal experience and having a discussion with a couple of people)

What sbsp is saying is pretty much what TheRascal is saying. My only point was that this (the flat interest rate) is not true for all loans in UAE.


----------



## Voltaire91

sbsp said:


> rsinner said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats not correct always. For vehicle loans there is no reducing balance. for personal loans, reducing balance like everywhere else in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> Every single loan you take will have a reducing balance interest, its just a formula. What im referring to is loans in general. Being from Sweden myself and been living in the UAE for the last 5 years im talking from experience. In Sweden you will never get a loan based on a PA interest (they will only give you information regarding the reducing balance %-age), it will either be fixed interest over the reducing balance or a variable interest on a reducing balance. In the UAE they dont work like this. They usually advertise the loan as 3.5% PA interest, which in reality looks much better than it is assuming its on a reducing balance. My point was just to give a friendly warning as i didnt understand it until i took my own loan.
Click to expand...

 /snip/


----------



## BedouGirl

Voltaire91 said:


> /snip/


Pls read the forum rules before posting again. Posts are to be in English. Thank you.


----------



## sbsp

The Rascal said:


> You're wrong. Here, let's assume 5% per annum rate, 400,000 loan, 4 year repayment, your loan account ON DAY ONE is 400,000 + 20%, ie 480,000, you pay 10,000 per month back, every month, if you want to settle after 1 year, your outstanding amount is 360,000, and that is how much the bank want, not 100,000 (capital) x 3 years (outstanding) plus a 1% fee, or 303,000. We aren't in Sweden.


No we most def are not, but what you are saying is completely wrong. Good way of giving people the wrong idea!!! 

There is an early settlement fee of 1% for a reason. And thats to compensate for not completing the term. How does it make any sense to pay the full outstanding plus 5% PA plus early settlement fee of 1%. You might as well just keep the money in a savings account and earn interest until the full term is over instead of paying a penalty of 1%. Think before you write things...

I am again talking from first hand experience. If you had that maybe you would have known better!


----------



## Voltaire91

sbsp said:


> rsinner said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats not correct always. For vehicle loans there is no reducing balance. for personal loans, reducing balance like everywhere else in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> Every single loan you take will have a reducing balance interest, its just a formula.
> 
> What im referring to is loans in general. Being from Sweden myself and been living in the UAE for the last 5 years im talking from experience. In Sweden you will never get a loan based on a PA interest (they will only give you information regarding the reducing balance %-age), it will either be fixed interest over the reducing balance or a variable interest on a reducing balance. In the UAE they dont work like this. They usually advertise the loan as 3.5% PA interest, which in reality looks much better than it is assuming its on a reducing balance.
> 
> My point was just to give a friendly warning as i didnt understand it until i took my own loan.
Click to expand...

Hello fellow Swede.

Is It Possible to hire you as a consultant for this?

I would really appreciate it

Thanks


----------



## sbsp

Voltaire91 said:


> Hello fellow Swede. Is It Possible to hire you as a consultant for this? I would really appreciate it Thanks


Loool, thanks but not really my speciality. PM me and i'll be happy to give some advise based on what my personal experience is.


----------



## gsam

gsam said:


> Hi guys, I've received an offer to be relocated to Dubai with my current company (A large media company working as a finance analyst). Just wanted to see if this financial package is worthwhile for a single 25 yr old who currently lives in expensive London.
> 
> Annual base salary of 220.000 AED
> Annual housing allowance of 34.800 AED
> Full Medical Cover
> A return flight home once a year
> 
> I'd be looking to save a bit of money while i'm working there as well. The biggest worry for me is housing, I don't have a lot of stuff and don't need a massive flat at all, is something around 75,000 AED / year reasonable for a 1 bed flat in Dubai (i've been looking in Dubai Marina specifically but it doesn't have to be there)? And would around 170000 AED be enough to cover living expenses and a bit more to be able to save for a rainy day?
> 
> Thanks!



Would really appreciate some advice guys, a bit skeptical after reading through a lot of pages!

Also, in terms of DEWA, Internet & other utilities is around 5000 AED per month enough to cover these costs?

Thanks


----------



## sbsp

gsam said:


> Would really appreciate some advice guys, a bit skeptical after reading through a lot of pages! Also, in terms of DEWA, Internet & other utilities is around 5000 AED per month enough to cover these costs? Thanks


To give you an idea, 1 bed Dewa would be around 800, depending on if the AC is split or central. If its split then its more. If central it usually comes for free. Internet, phone and tv would be from 300-1000 depending on what tv extras you take. Gas for cooking shouldnt really be more than 100, so you would be looking at 1500-2000 for utilities. 75 for a 1bed in marina is optimistic. More likely to get that price on the other side of SZR, probably little further out. The salary is def doable, even saving. But its very easy to spend more than you should.

Hope that helps to get an idea.


----------



## gsam

sbsp said:


> To give you an idea, 1 bed Dewa would be around 800, depending on if the AC is split or central. If its split then its more. If central it usually comes for free. Internet, phone and tv would be from 300-1000 depending on what tv extras you take. Gas for cooking shouldnt really be more than 100, so you would be looking at 1500-2000 for utilities. 75 for a 1bed in marina is optimistic. More likely to get that price on the other side of SZR, probably little further out. The salary is def doable, even saving. But its very easy to spend more than you should.
> 
> Hope that helps to get an idea.


Perfect, thanks a lot. You've put my mind at ease as i was going nuts!


----------



## solid_yyz

*Just looking for some thoughts on an offer*

Hi there, 

I have been reading through the posts and wanted to post an offer I have received to get your thoughts.

Salary 11500AED
Housing : Provided
Car: Provided
Health and the usual flight home provided.

No amount was given with regards to housing or car rather than just to say a vehicle would be provided and a furnished studio apartment was included.

I am single guy, no wife or kids and not looking to be overly extravagant. Its to work in a restaurant and meals are provided while I'm at work also.

Any thought's would be appreciated.

Cheers.


----------



## onlykhan

Thank you...


----------



## A.Abbass

Voltaire91 said:


> I don't mean No disrespect and I'm truley sorry
> 
> I Did understand except for some terms.
> 
> To simplify;
> 
> 1.) I arrive to Dubai
> 2.) 50,000 is credited to the bank account (at chosen AED-bank)
> 3.) after six months be able to Apply for a loan with salary transfer?
> 
> IF you have any advice im very thankful


Some banks can process a personal loan for you even before the 1st salary is credited to your account (HSBC particularly) and many international banks will accept after 1 salary is credited (Standard Chartered and citibank as an example). But they will never give you the maximum eligible amount.

If you are looking for the biggest amount with the lowest rate then : 

Choose a local bank, transfer the salary for 6 months then apply for a loan when you are a confirmed employee.


----------



## onlykhan

The Rascal said:


> Haven't you asked this before? If you don't get the answer you want to hear, there is no point in posting exactly the same question again in the hope it will be answered in the way you want it to be.
> 
> That said, of course you should move, the streets are paved with gold and in no time you'll have 3 Ferraris and 5 Bollywood starlets hanging off your arm. Everyone does here dontcha know.


Well...you are just a bundle of joy...yes, I posted it here again because aside from one response the only other comments I got was people making fun of a realtor...it was probably you...

So thank you for nothing.....


----------



## onlykhan

imac said:


> its a straight copy/paste from the other thread... the guy does not even have the initiative to type out his question if he is looking for a different response...


This "guy" was hoping I would maybe get a mature crowd on this this tread but no such luck....


----------



## Sunder

solid_yyz said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have been reading through the posts and wanted to post an offer I have received to get your thoughts.
> 
> Salary 11500AED
> Housing : Provided
> Car: Provided
> Health and the usual flight home provided.
> 
> No amount was given with regards to housing or car rather than just to say a vehicle would be provided and a furnished studio apartment was included.
> 
> I am single guy, no wife or kids and not looking to be overly extravagant. Its to work in a restaurant and meals are provided while I'm at work also.
> 
> Any thought's would be appreciated.
> 
> Cheers.


Hi solid_yyz,

With the housing provided half of your worries are gone. Be sure that car and housing are written in your offer letter ( no telephonic discussion). You can easily save more than half of your salary if you are living a decent life.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## solid_yyz

Sunder said:


> Hi solid_yyz,
> 
> With the housing provided half of your worries are gone. Be sure that car and housing are written in your offer letter ( no telephonic discussion). You can easily save more than half of your salary if you are living a decent life.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sunder.


Hi Sunder,

Thanks very much appreciate the response, the car and housing were both written in the offer. Great to hear I'll be able to save as well, I don't suppose you have any experience with what kinds of vehicles are provided in these situations? Is insurance usually covered or something to be concerned about? 

Thanks Again.


----------



## solid524

Hi All

I hope you can help.
32 years old wife and 2kids. I've been offered the following for finance manger in Abu Dhabi - healthcare/pharmaceutical sector 
I've been offered 24k basic+allowance 45k for school for 2 and 10k housing

May I know what your thoughts are?

7 years experience and 1 year PQE icaew 

Package is better than what I would get here.

Thanks


----------



## Froglet

Is the 45k per kid or total? Is the 10k per month or per year?


----------



## The Rascal

solid524 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I hope you can help.
> 32 years old wife and 2kids. I've been offered the following for finance manger in Abu Dhabi - healthcare/pharmaceutical sector
> I've been offered 24k basic+allowance 45k for school for 2 and 10k housing
> 
> May I know what your thoughts are?
> 
> 7 years experience and 1 year PQE icaew
> 
> Package is better than what I would get here.
> 
> Thanks


24 base, 120k a year housing and 45k schooling?

OK, 24 k base for beer and bills, you'll be fine BUT 120k for a 3 bed? Good luck in that, and the bad news, 45k schooling, is that per child or total, depending on the age of the kids, if they're primary school then yes, that will pay it (if it's per child), once they start secondary, it's around 60% of the (Gems) fees.


----------



## Sunder

solid_yyz said:


> Hi Sunder,
> 
> Thanks very much appreciate the response, the car and housing were both written in the offer. Great to hear I'll be able to save as well, I don't suppose you have any experience with what kinds of vehicles are provided in these situations? Is insurance usually covered or something to be concerned about?
> 
> Thanks Again.


It generally depends on the company, one of my friends got a brand new Nissan Sunny from his employer with all insurance covered. You could get a car which has been with the company for some time but all cars will have an insurance cover as its mandatory and renewed every year.


----------



## solid524

Froglet said:


> Is the 45k per kid or total? Is the 10k per month or per year?


No it's total for both!


----------



## solid524

The Rascal said:


> 24 base, 120k a year housing and 45k schooling?
> 
> OK, 24 k base for beer and bills, you'll be fine BUT 120k for a 3 bed? Good luck in that, and the bad news, 45k schooling, is that per child or total, depending on the age of the kids, if they're primary school then yes, that will pay it (if it's per child), once they start secondary, it's around 60% of the (Gems) fees.


I had a feeling it was low! To be honest I have been offered couple of jobs so far but they have been offering a lot less than this, not sure if it's just because I don't have experience in middle east. Still it's significantly more than what I would get in UK for same position.

Thanks for replying


----------



## leo2575

Hi Guys, 

I am sailing in a similar boat. Had been in discussion with few companies and this is more or less the pkgs being offered. 28K to 30K tops , with no schooling allowance and 80K to 100K/year for accommodation. I have two kids both are in secondary. So really worried about how much I could save. Also heard that getting admission into schools is a nightmare with long wait-lists. and exorbitant fees?


----------



## aleleeson

solid524 said:


> I had a feeling it was low! To be honest I have been offered couple of jobs so far but they have been offering a lot less than this, not sure if it's just because I don't have experience in middle east. Still it's significantly more than what I would get in UK for same position.
> 
> Thanks for replying


I dont think the offer is so bad or not doable. It is true that school will cost more than that no matter what but the rest is okay. People come here from normal places (ie flats and so on in the uk) and expect to start living in a a place with pools and amenities etc. In central places like al bateen you can get a 3 bed for 120k or less. There will be no pool and the place will look old but yea those places exists..and they arent that bad. 

The major issue with that offer is school. School will cost more so either you need to pay it yourself or ask them to increase the school allowance.


----------



## aleleeson

yea depending on the ages of your kids school would be a huge problem unless you all want to homeschool or so.... schools here can be pricey. The best is to look up school fees and then decide from there.


----------



## solid524

aleleeson said:


> I dont think the offer is so bad or not doable. It is true that school will cost more than that no matter what but the rest is okay. People come here from normal places (ie flats and so on in the uk) and expect to start living in a a place with pools and amenities etc. In central places like al bateen you can get a 3 bed for 120k or less. There will be no pool and the place will look old but yea those places exists..and they arent that bad.
> 
> The major issue with that offer is school. School will cost more so either you need to pay it yourself or ask them to increase the school allowance.


Thank you for your feedback, it gives me bit of a hope! I will ask for an increase and see what happens.
Like I said before it is significantly more than what I would get here in UK and I think hopefully after couple of years of experience in UAE it should open up more doors for.


----------



## solid524

leo2575 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am sailing in a similar boat. Had been in discussion with few companies and this is more or less the pkgs being offered. 28K to 30K tops , with no schooling allowance and 80K to 100K/year for accommodation. I have two kids both are in secondary. So really worried about how much I could save. Also heard that getting admission into schools is a nightmare with long wait-lists. and exorbitant fees?


Try and negotiate schooling costs. Apparently it is a common practice in UAE and not considered deal breaker


----------



## Parisandjune

I am new to this forum and curious if the offer I have received is worth considering. I am concerned because I'd like to save money while living there. 

For a professor position at the higher colleges of technology (I have a PhD):

$8500 a month which includes almost everything except there will be an additional allowance up to $16,000 a year to be used for school for our child. Also medical care from a private company is included for the three of us. 

We do also get one flight home a year for all of us. 

Are there any other professors on here? Is this income high enough to live on and save? 

Thank you!


----------



## Tackledummy

Parisandjune said:


> I am new to this forum and curious if the offer I have received is worth considering. I am concerned because I'd like to save money while living there.
> 
> For a professor position at the higher colleges of technology (I have a PhD):
> 
> $8500 a month which includes almost everything except there will be an additional allowance up to $16,000 a year to be used for school for our child. Also medical care from a private company is included for the three of us.
> 
> We do also get one flight home a year for all of us.
> 
> Are there any other professors on here? Is this income high enough to live on and save?
> 
> Thank you!


Hmm, honestly seems kinda low if it isn't including housing or transportation allowances. $8,500 works out to be approx 31,000aed per month, and from that, you'd sink close to 10,000 (if not more depending on location) for accommodation (something like a 2 bed apartment), 2000-4000 for wheels, up to 2000-3000 for utilities (depending on whether you want lightning broadband, and if A/C is included). Then you've got entertaining and general groceries.

You'd also need to consider your tax position back in the US (I believe you will still need to make or maintain payments for that - I'm sure you'll be happy if I'm wrong), and that $16,000 for school fees is approx 60,000aed which for a good school is probably not quite enough (you didn't say the age of Professor JR).

By the way, I'm not a Prof (far too stooopid for that) but just a bit bored at work, and had a few mins to spare.............

Hope this helps??


----------



## Parisandjune

Thank you so much for your prompt reply. My son is only 2 at the moment so the schooling need isn't urgent but I like to know that if we stay permanently he is covered. What is considered a worthy salary? Do you know how open to negotiation different companies are? I'd like to be able to say, I will take no less than $x amount. Just trying to figure out what that amount should be.


----------



## HJD

Hi Guys,

Anyone familiar with packages for Head of E-commerce/Marketing positions in the UAE's? 10 years experience in digital/e-commerce, 7 years in several leadership positions and Dutch masters degree.

The initial offer I received is a monthly 35k all-in plus flights and medical. Currently trying to negiotate additional allowances to top this. Any advice would be more than welcome.

My wife has a degree in Journalism from Moscow State University and 4 years experience as Head of PR in one Russia's most renowned Law firms. Any idea how her chances would be with fluency in English, Russian, German and Dutch?

All comments on the above are welcome! 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Hunbbel Meer

Hi everyone,

I'm from Pakistan, where I'm currently working as a freelancer in the digital marketing field (specializing in content marketing and content creation).

I've been working as a freelancer for 5 years and now wish to relocate to Dubai under an employment visa from a good company. What salary package do you think should be suitable for me?

Some of the things you should know about me:

1. I'm a bachelor with minimum family responsibilities. As of now, my goal is to just save some money for the future.
2. I'm not a party animal. Going out once per week (or every other week) should be sufficient for me.
3. I like to save money, which means I don't spend extravagantly.
4. I've worked with several international companies as a freelancer. This will be included in my resume.
5. I've a lot of in-depth knowledge of SEO, email marketing, conversion optimization, copywriting, analytics, social media marketing, etc.

Based on the important points I've just told you, what kind of a salary package should I expect? Moreover, what kind of a package should be sufficient for me (considering my lifestyle and goals of saving money)?

P.S: I do believe that there is some discrimination in Dubai. Employees from Asia don't get the same packages as some Westerners receive. Please base your answers on that (and please correct me if I'm wrong).

Thanks!


----------



## Blackvictoria23

Salary offer 10,500 AED plus: 1bed furnished apartment, medical insurance, flights


----------



## The Rascal

Blackvictoria23 said:


> Salary offer 10,500 AED plus: 1bed furnished apartment, medical insurance, flights


What about it?


----------



## Stevesolar

Blackvictoria23 said:


> Salary offer 10,500 AED plus: 1bed furnished apartment, medical insurance, flights


Is that what you are offering someone - or is this your offer?


----------



## Blackvictoria23

Salary offer 10,500 AED plus: 1bed furnished apartment, medical insurance, flights


----------



## Stevesolar

Blackvictoria23 said:


> Salary offer 10,500 AED plus: 1bed furnished apartment, medical insurance, flights


I think there's an echo in here!


----------



## LesFroggitts

Blackvictoria23 said:


> Salary offer 10,500 AED plus: 1bed furnished apartment, medical insurance, flights


Quadruple that in Australian Dollars per month, a 2 bed townhouse (furnished), flights, medical and visa for two and I might consider moving down under


----------



## Blackvictoria23

Sharjah teaching salary 10,500AED per month plus: 1bed furnished apartment, medical insurance, flights. Thoughts?


----------



## Stevesolar

Blackvictoria23 said:


> Salary offer 10,500 AED plus: 1bed furnished apartment, medical insurance, flights


Apparently - she's going to be a teacher in Sharjah - although communication is not one of her strong points!
At that salary, I don't think she is going to be working at one of the premium schools!


----------



## Blackvictoria23

Blackvictoria23 said:


> Salary offer 10,500 AED plus: 1bed furnished apartment, medical insurance, flights


sorry guys internet issues and it posted a ton of times when I tried to delete it


----------



## Stevesolar

Blackvictoria23 said:


> sorry guys internet issues and it posted a ton of times when I tried to delete it


Hi,
If you are going to work as a teacher in Sharjah and the school provide accommodation and transport between housing and school - then the salary is liveable but not overly generous.
Many teachers are on 12,000 or more per month.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## The Rascal

Ms Victoria,

I would also suggest you look around for the school, for reviews by teachers and especially for the accommodation, as, if the accom is in Sharjah there are a number of areas you don't really want to be in.

You do realise as well, (you being an Aussie and all that), that there is just one bar in the whole of Sharjah and you won't want to be coming into Dubai (or out to Ajman) just for a beer.


----------



## Blackvictoria23

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> If you are going to work as a teacher in Sharjah and the school provide accommodation and transport between housing and school - then the salary is liveable but not overly generous.
> Many teachers are on 12,000 or more per month.
> Cheers
> Steve


Thanks, I am NQT so I knew it would be lower and conversion wise its more than I make right now in Australia. My concern is more about the cost of living there


----------



## Blackvictoria23

The Rascal said:


> Ms Victoria,
> 
> I would also suggest you look around for the school, for reviews by teachers and especially for the accommodation, as, if the accom is in Sharjah there are a number of areas you don't really want to be in.
> 
> You do realise as well, (you being an Aussie and all that), that there is just one bar in the whole of Sharjah and you won't want to be coming into Dubai (or out to Ajman) just for a beer.


I don't drink and I haven't been to a bar in years so not to worried about that. As for the school I've seen a lot of reviews more negative than positive but also nothing very recent.


----------



## The Rascal

Blackvictoria23 said:


> Thanks, I am NQT so I knew it would be lower and conversion wise its more than I make right now in Australia. My concern is more about the cost of living there


Sharjah is cheap, and if your accom is provided then you can easily live off that providing you don't want to party every night.


----------



## The Rascal

Care to share the name of the School, there could well be some reviews or members on this site that are or have been there. Also, by giving the name of the school then we can see the location, and that could depend on where the accom is too.


----------



## Sunder

Blackvictoria23 said:


> I don't drink and I haven't been to a bar in years so not to worried about that. As for the school I've seen a lot of reviews more negative than positive but also nothing very recent.


You can easily save 6000-7000 Dhs per month. After 2 yrs, you can get better opportunities in other schools. Try not to venture our alone in Sharjah during night. I have heard its not safe.


----------



## The Rascal

Sunder said:


> You can easily save 6000-7000 Dhs per month. After 2 yrs, you can get better opportunities in other schools. Try not to venture our alone in Sharjah during night. I have heard its not safe.


That's a bit scaremongering, there are areas in Dubai i wouldn't want to venture out at night in too. It all depends on where the accommodation is, if it's in/near the industrial area than i agree, but if it's in town near the Corniche or Al Khan you're OK, in fact anywhere on the coast side of the E11 would be fine.


----------



## Sunder

The Rascal said:


> That's a bit scaremongering, there are areas in Dubai i wouldn't want to venture out at night in too. It all depends on where the accommodation is, if it's in/near the industrial area than i agree, but if it's in town near the Corniche or Al Khan you're OK, in fact anywhere on the coast side of the E11 would be fine.


Exactly, but you never know where the school provides accommodation. Just wondering if they provide flats at cheaper areas.


----------



## Hunbbel Meer

Guys, I'm sorry to post again, but my question got buried in the ongoing conversation and never got an answer.

This is what I posted. Please advise.

Hi everyone,

I'm from Pakistan, where I'm currently working as a freelancer in the digital marketing field (specializing in content marketing and content creation).

I've been working as a freelancer for 5 years and now wish to relocate to Dubai under an employment visa from a good company. What salary package do you think should be suitable for me?

Some of the things you should know about me:

1. I'm a bachelor (aged 25) with minimum family responsibilities. As of now, my goal is to just save some money for the future.
2. I'm not a party animal. Going out once per week (or every other week) should be sufficient for me.
3. I like to save money, which means I don't spend extravagantly.
4. I've worked with several international companies as a freelancer. This will be included in my resume.
5. I've a lot of in-depth knowledge of SEO, email marketing, conversion optimization, copywriting, analytics, social media marketing, etc.

Based on the important points I've just told you, what kind of a salary package should I expect? Moreover, what kind of a package should be sufficient for me (considering my lifestyle and goals of saving money)?

P.S: I do believe that there is some discrimination in Dubai. Employees from Asia don't get the same packages as some Westerners receive. Please base your answers on that (and please correct me if I'm wrong).

Thanks!


----------



## Stevesolar

Hunbbel Meer said:


> Guys, I'm sorry to post again, but my question got buried in the ongoing conversation and never got an answer.
> 
> This is what I posted. Please advise.
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm from Pakistan, where I'm currently working as a freelancer in the digital marketing field (specializing in content marketing and content creation).
> 
> I've been working as a freelancer for 5 years and now wish to relocate to Dubai under an employment visa from a good company. What salary package do you think should be suitable for me?
> 
> Some of the things you should know about me:
> 
> 1. I'm a bachelor (aged 25) with minimum family responsibilities. As of now, my goal is to just save some money for the future.
> 2. I'm not a party animal. Going out once per week (or every other week) should be sufficient for me.
> 3. I like to save money, which means I don't spend extravagantly.
> 4. I've worked with several international companies as a freelancer. This will be included in my resume.
> 5. I've a lot of in-depth knowledge of SEO, email marketing, conversion optimization, copywriting, analytics, social media marketing, etc.
> 
> Based on the important points I've just told you, what kind of a salary package should I expect? Moreover, what kind of a package should be sufficient for me (considering my lifestyle and goals of saving money)?
> 
> P.S: I do believe that there is some discrimination in Dubai. Employees from Asia don't get the same packages as some Westerners receive. Please base your answers on that (and please correct me if I'm wrong).
> 
> Thanks!


Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
If you go back to page 1 of this thread - you will be able to read the following:-

"Following the suggestion of one of our regulars, we're opening this thread for everyone who has questions regarding salaries/compensation in Dubai.

Did you get a job offer but you are not sure if it's good enough? Post the details here and let the forum members give their opinions and advice. Usually there will be someone who is/has been/knows of someone who has been in a similar position to yours and can comment if the offer you just received is poor, average, good or above the standard.

Of course only you know your personal circumstances/standard of living/expectations, etc. but some third party perspective always helps"

So - normally people come to this thread with job offers and ask members to comment on whether the offer is appropriate for their profile and experience.
Your question is exactly the opposite of what this thread was originally opened for and this is why you have not had any responses to your original questions.
My advice - apply for jobs - get an offer - evaluate it yourself - then come here for further advice and suggestions.

Best of luck
Steve


----------



## msquraishi

Blackvictoria23 said:


> Thanks, I am NQT so I knew it would be lower and conversion wise its more than I make right now in Australia. My concern is more about the cost of living there


I guess for a NQT its OK but on the lower side in terms of overall avg. pay. I am guessing it is either Vic. Int. School or Aus. Intl. School, both of which are excellent schools judging by the reviews I get from parents. 

Anyway, what I would recommend is to get some experience teaching in Australia before coming to the UAE. Most employers here value western experience very highly so your salary offer may increase significantly with a bit of experience. 

Also, although the schools I mentioned are very good, i wouldn't think the UAE is a great place to learn the ropes - this is the case in most professions. Get some experience, learn the Australian way of education and come here in a few years on a larger pay and show off those skills.


----------



## msquraishi

Hunbbel Meer said:


> Guys, I'm sorry to post again, but my question got buried in the ongoing conversation and never got an answer.
> 
> This is what I posted. Please advise.
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm from Pakistan, where I'm currently working as a freelancer in the digital marketing field (specializing in content marketing and content creation).
> 
> I've been working as a freelancer for 5 years and now wish to relocate to Dubai under an employment visa from a good company. What salary package do you think should be suitable for me?
> 
> Some of the things you should know about me:
> 
> 1. I'm a bachelor (aged 25) with minimum family responsibilities. As of now, my goal is to just save some money for the future.
> 2. I'm not a party animal. Going out once per week (or every other week) should be sufficient for me.
> 3. I like to save money, which means I don't spend extravagantly.
> 4. I've worked with several international companies as a freelancer. This will be included in my resume.
> 5. I've a lot of in-depth knowledge of SEO, email marketing, conversion optimization, copywriting, analytics, social media marketing, etc.
> 
> Based on the important points I've just told you, what kind of a salary package should I expect? Moreover, what kind of a package should be sufficient for me (considering my lifestyle and goals of saving money)?
> 
> P.S: I do believe that there is some discrimination in Dubai. Employees from Asia don't get the same packages as some Westerners receive. Please base your answers on that (and please correct me if I'm wrong).
> 
> Thanks!


Hi,

Salaries for digital marketing specialists vary and are dependant on your skills and your past experience and achievements. Have a look at some job portals and you are likely to get a better idea of salary expectations. Having said that, there is a healthy demand for digital marketers in the UAE. Although you are young you seem to have quality experience and shouldn't find it too hard to find a suitable position.

As far as the issue of lower pay for Asian expats, that is usually true, but not for the reasons you may think. As an expat of Asian origin, I can tell you I have never felt any discrimination in the conventional sense, neither have I been compensated less than anyone else. You get paid what you convince your employer you are worth - simple. 

This would especially be the case for professions such as yours where results are easily measurable. For example, if you are able to rank a website high on google through the right SEO techniques, attract the right customers through your social media/ copywriting skills and improve conversions and sales while measuring and analyzing all of this, why would an employer pay you any less than the next guy? Your employers end client would compensate the firm based on campaign results not the ethnicity of their staff, so paying you less than anyone else for the same or better results would just be a silly business move.

So why may some Asians (or other ethnicities) get paid less?

Just keep in mind an important fact. Companies are in business to make money. They will pay their employees the lowest possible amount to hire them and get the job done. If you are willing to accept less money to take up the offer, you will probably be offered less. The issue of lower pay has more to do with what the employee is wiling to accept rather than the employer discriminating and paying less. 

Expats from around the world often come to UAE accepting job offers based on currency conversions alone, without considering the cost of living difference. What may seem like a much better pay than your home country may not actually be as great because of the cost of living difference.

Do your research on the UAE's cost of living and make sure you can maintain or preferably improve the quality of life you are used to living in your home country - this will allow you to set a benchmark on the minimum salary required for you to move. Then study average salaries for your profession on a job portal and decide where on the spectrum you believe you fit, based on your skills and experience. This should help you set your salary expectations right. 

Be confident of what you can offer your company, negotiate hard and you will be just fine.

I hope this helped. Good luck on your job hunt.


----------



## Hunbbel Meer

Hi Steve,

Thanks for pointing it out. I'm new to this forum, and this was my first post. So my apologies for it.

I plan to visit Dubai next month and also search for jobs while I'm there. This is the main reason why I wanted to know beforehand what an appropriate salary package would be, because then I'll be in a better position to negotiate or to just identify an adequate package when I'm offered one.

Thank you for your reply.


----------



## Hunbbel Meer

msquraishi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Salaries for digital marketing specialists vary and are dependant on your skills and your past experience and achievements. Have a look at some job portals and you are likely to get a better idea of salary expectations. Having said that, there is a healthy demand for digital marketers in the UAE. Although you are young you seem to have quality experience and shouldn't find it too hard to find a suitable position.
> 
> As far as the issue of lower pay for Asian expats, that is usually true, but not for the reasons you may think. As an expat of Asian origin, I can tell you I have never felt any discrimination in the conventional sense, neither have I been compensated less than anyone else. You get paid what you convince your employer you are worth - simple.
> 
> This would especially be the case for professions such as yours where results are easily measurable. For example, if you are able to rank a website high on google through the right SEO techniques, attract the right customers through your social media/ copywriting skills and improve conversions and sales while measuring and analyzing all of this, why would an employer pay you any less than the next guy? Your employers end client would compensate the firm based on campaign results not the ethnicity of their staff, so paying you less than anyone else for the same or better results would just be a silly business move.
> 
> So why may some Asians (or other ethnicities) get paid less?
> 
> Just keep in mind an important fact. Companies are in business to make money. They will pay their employees the lowest possible amount to hire them and get the job done. If you are willing to accept less money to take up the offer, you will probably be offered less. The issue of lower pay has more to do with what the employee is wiling to accept rather than the employer discriminating and paying less.
> 
> Expats from around the world often come to UAE accepting job offers based on currency conversions alone, without considering the cost of living difference. What may seem like a much better pay than your home country may not actually be as great because of the cost of living difference.
> 
> Do your research on the UAE's cost of living and make sure you can maintain or preferably improve the quality of life you are used to living in your home country - this will allow you to set a benchmark on the minimum salary required for you to move. Then study average salaries for your profession on a job portal and decide where on the spectrum you believe you fit, based on your skills and experience. This should help you set your salary expectations right.
> 
> Be confident of what you can offer your company, negotiate hard and you will be just fine.
> 
> I hope this helped. Good luck on your job hunt.


Hi,

Thank you for the detailed response. I really appreciate it.

And thanks for the advice. I'll definitely look into it the way you recommended.

By the way, you seem to have sufficient knowledge of the digital marketing field. Do you have an idea of the average salary companies are offering? I know the exact figures can never be guessed, but a ballpark figure would help me land in the right percentile.

I'm asking this again because I did some research to find the average salaries on job portals, but it was mind-boggling, to say the least. For instance, there were a few job postings that were offering 10,000 AED to 20,000 AED. On the other hand, there were quite a few job postings -- with pretty much the same responsibilities and required skills -- that were merely offering 3,000 AED per month (which shouldn't be right).

That massive difference confused me, and it was the main reason why I came here on this forum. I should be able to identify an adequate package when I'm offered one, and the online job portals and postings aren't giving me anything.


----------



## The Rascal

Hunbbel Meer said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you for the detailed response. I really appreciate it.
> 
> And thanks for the advice. I'll definitely look into it the way you recommended.
> 
> By the way, you seem to have sufficient knowledge of the digital marketing field. Do you have an idea of the average salary companies are offering? I know the exact figures can never be guessed, but a ballpark figure would help me land in the right percentile.
> 
> I'm asking this again because I did some research to find the average salaries on job portals, but it was mind-boggling, to say the least. For instance, there were a few job postings that were offering 10,000 AED to 20,000 AED. On the other hand, there were quite a few job postings -- with pretty much the same responsibilities and required skills -- that were merely offering 3,000 AED per month (which shouldn't be right).
> 
> That massive difference confused me, and it was the main reason why I came here on this forum. I should be able to identify an adequate package when I'm offered one, and the online job portals and postings aren't giving me anything.


OK, you won't want to hear this, but because of your passport you'll be very lucky to even get 10k.

It's how it is here.


----------



## Stevesolar

Hunbbel Meer said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you for the detailed response. I really appreciate it.
> 
> And thanks for the advice. I'll definitely look into it the way you recommended.
> 
> By the way, you seem to have sufficient knowledge of the digital marketing field. Do you have an idea of the average salary companies are offering? I know the exact figures can never be guessed, but a ballpark figure would help me land in the right percentile.
> 
> I'm asking this again because I did some research to find the average salaries on job portals, but it was mind-boggling, to say the least. For instance, there were a few job postings that were offering 10,000 AED to 20,000 AED. On the other hand, there were quite a few job postings -- with pretty much the same responsibilities and required skills -- that were merely offering 3,000 AED per month (which shouldn't be right).
> 
> That massive difference confused me, and it was the main reason why I came here on this forum. I should be able to identify an adequate package when I'm offered one, and the online job portals and postings aren't giving me anything.


Hi,
That is the real enigma of the Dubai job market.
I know European expats who have no degrees who are earning 30,000 plus AED per month and I also know many Indians with degrees and MBAs earning less than 5000 AED per month.
Unfortunately - you will be judged on two things here - Passport nationality and which countries you have already worked in most recently.
These two things are silently used by employers to judge your "worth"
As an example - someone coming to Dubai for the first time with Pakstan passport, who has only ever worked in Pakistan would be judged to be "worth" less than 5000 AED per month.
If that same person had either worked in USA, UK or other western country for a few years - then they would be judged to have already adapted to western work ethics and standards and this increases their "worth" to a potential employer - especially multi-nationals or companies run by Western expats.
The better salaries are paid by multi-nationals or western run companies - but only to staff that can work to those standards.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## ameen_6

*Job*

I'm looking for air cargo/shipping/logistics job.Friends,if any offers is there pls be inform. pls....


----------



## JimmyP01

Hi All

Could you give your opinion on the package i have been offered and how much i would potentially be able to save?

I am a 29 year old single male with no dependents. 

- Monthly salary AED 33,000
- Monthly mobile allowance AED 750
- Mobile handset allowance AED 1,500
- Yearly return economy ticket
- Medical coverage

Anything questions i should ask regarding the info above or anything missing?

Thanks. Appreciate the help


----------



## Wild78

Hello all,

I'm new to the forum...please be gentle 

I've received the following offer from a company in Dubai, I'm looking to get some opinions on whether this is a good offer or not. 

Basic salary - AED 16,970 /month
Plus housing allowance of AED 142,140 (for the year) and furniture allowance of AED 14,220 (for the year). 

All combined it's a monthly equivalent of AED 30,000. I'm hoping that I can get a nice one bed apartment in a good area for less than the housing allowance they've provided, so I can release some of that back into basic earnings.

Offer also includes health insurance and business class flight home. 

I'm a single guy looking to enjoy my time in Dubai but also be able to save for the future. 

Does this seem like a good offer?


----------



## Sunder

JimmyP01 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Could you give your opinion on the package i have been offered and how much i would potentially be able to save?
> 
> I am a 29 year old single male with no dependents.
> 
> - Monthly salary AED 33,000
> - Monthly mobile allowance AED 750
> - Mobile handset allowance AED 1,500
> - Yearly return economy ticket
> - Medical coverage
> 
> Anything questions i should ask regarding the info above or anything missing?
> 
> Thanks. Appreciate the help


Hi JimmyP01,

Good offer for a single guy. You can easily save more than half of it. Ask for 30 days hotel stay after you land here, Visa, Emirates ID fees should be paid by your company and kids education fees ( long term plan). Also enquire if your company will pay for your driving license fee.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## Sunder

Wild78 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm new to the forum...please be gentle
> 
> I've received the following offer from a company in Dubai, I'm looking to get some opinions on whether this is a good offer or not.
> 
> Basic salary - AED 16,970 /month
> Plus housing allowance of AED 142,140 (for the year) and furniture allowance of AED 14,220 (for the year).
> 
> All combined it's a monthly equivalent of AED 30,000. I'm hoping that I can get a nice one bed apartment in a good area for less than the housing allowance they've provided, so I can release some of that back into basic earnings.
> 
> Offer also includes health insurance and business class flight home.
> 
> I'm a single guy looking to enjoy my time in Dubai but also be able to save for the future.
> 
> Does this seem like a good offer?


You are still in the UK with this offer.?? I would have been on a plane now.


----------



## Yussif

Wild78 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm new to the forum...please be gentle
> 
> I've received the following offer from a company in Dubai, I'm looking to get some opinions on whether this is a good offer or not.
> 
> Basic salary - AED 16,970 /month
> Plus housing allowance of AED 142,140 (for the year) and furniture allowance of AED 14,220 (for the year).
> 
> All combined it's a monthly equivalent of AED 30,000. I'm hoping that I can get a nice one bed apartment in a good area for less than the housing allowance they've provided, so I can release some of that back into basic earnings.
> 
> Offer also includes health insurance and business class flight home.
> 
> I'm a single guy looking to enjoy my time in Dubai but also be able to save for the future.
> 
> Does this seem like a good offer?


yea for a 1 bed mate that allowance is great, you'll be laughing!


----------



## Wild78

Cheers for the replies, that has given me some reassurance.

I thought the offer seemed pretty good! But some doubt crept in when going through this thread and seeing comments about very similar offers suggesting money might be tight. Although in hindsight that was often because families and schooling for kids was involved. 

I know it must depend on the company, but is it common for there to be a relocation package attached to an offer? As in to cover cost of shipping belongings from abroad, initial accommodation while residence visa is being sorted, etc.


----------



## imac

Wild78 said:


> ...is it common for there to be a relocation package attached to an offer? As in to cover cost of shipping belongings from abroad, initial accommodation while residence visa is being sorted, etc.


in most cases yes, but it varies... initial accommodation for a few weeks is pretty standard while you get your own place sorted out, the shipping part depends on the organization and the position you are being recruited into... some will give an allowance, some will say they will cover the cost of excess checked in baggage up to a certain amount, while others will tell you to go pound sand...


----------



## rsinner

Wild78 said:


> I know it must depend on the company, but is it common for there to be a relocation package attached to an offer? As in to cover cost of shipping belongings from abroad, initial accommodation while residence visa is being sorted, etc.


To add to imac's reply, initial accommodation more often than not is in lieu of the housing allowance for the period of stay. However, having a place set up in the first few weeks when you are still trying to find your feet in a new city (country) is a god send.


----------



## Wild78

Cheers for the replies! 

I'll go confirm with the company exactly what relocation benefits they are/are not offering.


----------



## ricardoandrade

Hi,

I received a proposal to move to Dubai for a manager position, my wife is lawer, but in she will not work in Dubai. I have a kid of 6 years old.

The offering was:

- Month salary (basic/ housing /transportation) – 55k AED
- provide one of the two options on the schooling allowances; 50k AED Per child per schooling year or 80% of the schooling fee per year
- Yearly bonus = 3x basic monthly salary ($32k approx.)
- Yearly return flight (business class) to home town location, self + family
- Yearly 30 days off 
- Yearly gratuity 1x Monthly basic salary per annum provided at the end of service
- Top medical insurance self + family.
- They will provide and pay for all visa costs for all the family
- A moving allowance will be provided by company

What do you think about it ?


----------



## Sunder

ricardoandrade said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received a proposal to move to Dubai for a manager position, my wife is lawer, but in she will not work in Dubai. I have a kid of 6 years old.
> 
> The offering was:
> 
> - Month salary (basic/ housing /transportation) – 55k AED
> - provide one of the two options on the schooling allowances; 50k AED Per child per schooling year or 80% of the schooling fee per year
> - Yearly bonus = 3x basic monthly salary ($32k approx.)
> - Yearly return flight (business class) to home town location, self + family
> - Yearly 30 days off
> - Yearly gratuity 1x Monthly basic salary per annum provided at the end of service
> - Top medical insurance self + family.
> - They will provide and pay for all visa costs for all the family
> - A moving allowance will be provided by company
> 
> What do you think about it ?


Hi ricardoandrade,

Monthly salary - Good, take out 10,000AED per month for housing and utilities if you want to live in a nice area.
Schooling options - Its good, but others can guide you better on 50K or 80%.
Yealy Bonus - Always consider as zero, if it comes it top of your salary, dont count it on now.
Gratuity is only paid after 3 yrs of service, if you leave after 2yrs and 11 months it wont be paid.
Rest all is OK, for expenses you can have a look at the previous posts, and dubizzle.com for current rents.

If my estimate is correct you should save close to 25-30K per month.

All the best.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## QOFE

Sunder said:


> Monthly salary - Good, take out 10,000AED per month for housing and utilities if you want to live in a nice area.
> 
> Gratuity is only paid after 3 yrs of service, if you leave after 2yrs and 11 months it wont be paid.
> 
> If my estimate is correct you should save close to 25-30K per month.
> 
> 
> Sunder.


10,000 a month? This depends on what kind of accommodation OP is after. You might at a push get a 2 bedroom in a decent area. Check dubizzle, propertyfinder,justrentals and bayut with your search criteria. 

Read this link about the gratuity. "An employee who completes one year or more in continuous service shall be entitled to gratuity at the end of the service."
UAE Labour Law Section 16 - Payment of Gratuity | GulfNews.com

Your estimate is not correct. Let's be realistic.


----------



## Sunder

QOFE said:


> 10,000 a month? This depends on what kind of accommodation OP is after. You might at a push get a 2 bedroom in a decent area. Check dubizzle, propertyfinder,justrentals and bayut with your search criteria.
> 
> Read this link about the gratuity. "An employee who completes one year or more in continuous service shall be entitled to gratuity at the end of the service."
> UAE Labour Law Section 16 - Payment of Gratuity | GulfNews.com
> 
> Your estimate is not correct. Let's be realistic.


AED 10,000 is for 1 bedroom, add 4-5000 more per month if 2 bedroom.

I didn't had this idea of gratuity, nice to know about it !! Thanks !!!


----------



## LesFroggitts

Sunder said:


> AED 10,000 is for 1 bedroom, add 4-5000 more per month if 2 bedroom.


I must have gotten myself a bloody good deal if 10k is not enough for a two-bedder. Mine is only 8500 per month, with a 100m2 penthouse terrace. OK it may be in JVC but the size and quality are good.


----------



## QOFE

LesFroggitts said:


> I must have gotten myself a bloody good deal if 10k is not enough for a two-bedder. Mine is only 8500 per month, with a 100m2 penthouse terrace. OK it may be in JVC but the size and quality are good.


There, you said it. JVC...


----------



## LesFroggitts

QOFE said:


> There, you said it. JVC...


Now't wrong with JVC - at least there's space to breathe unlike some of the more traditional expat areas such as JBR and the Marina. Although in those overcrowded areas you probably would be paying over 10k a month


----------



## QOFE

LesFroggitts said:


> Now't wrong with JVC - at least there's space to breathe unlike some of the more traditional expat areas such as JBR and the Marina. Although in those overcrowded areas you probably would be paying over 10k a month


Yes, it all depends on what area one wants to live in and what one wants next door or nearby.
Living in JVC we would need two cars which would add to the cost. The lifestyle we're used to is city centre living. JVC would be suburbia for us. It's good that Dubai tries to cater for different life styles. I do miss proper city living though. With proper streets, pubs, shops, parks, deli's etc...You know, the European style one...

OP needs to see what the different areas are like and evaluate what type of living they want.


----------



## LesFroggitts

QOFE said:


> Yes, it all depends on what area one wants to live in and what one wants next door or nearby.
> Living in JVC we would need two cars which would add to the cost. The lifestyle we're used to is city centre living. JVC would be suburbia for us. It's good that Dubai tries to cater for different life styles. I do miss proper city living though. With proper streets, pubs, shops, parks, deli's etc...You know, the European style one...
> 
> OP needs to see what the different areas are like and evaluate what type of living they want.


Spot on - it's certainly horses for courses, our preference is suburbia. Infact two countries back (which was a European one) we lived in a hamlet of 7 houses some 20km from the nearest town - bloody marvelous hence our preference for less crowded areas.

We do have two cars and live the life we want - not sure that European style is the right phrase, probably more like urban metro I propose.


----------



## The Rascal

QOFE said:


> I do miss proper city living though. With proper streets, pubs, shops, parks, deli's etc...


Move to Abu Dhabi then, it's a proper city (at corniche end at least).


----------



## QOFE

The Rascal said:


> Move to Abu Dhabi then, it's a proper city (at corniche end at least).


No, TA...
Rather Dubai than AD


----------



## rsinner

QOFE said:


> Read this link about the gratuity. "An employee who completes one year or more in continuous service shall be entitled to gratuity at the end of the service."
> UAE Labour Law Section 16 - Payment of Gratuity | GulfNews.com


The labour law specifies the minimum amount of gratuity. A company can always provide a higher amount (hence = one month for every year). Mine does, though I suspect that this might be one "benefit" they may want to review.


----------



## rabhni

Did you finally take up this job?

Do we have an option to get the cash for the Kids education (46K/Child/year) or is it paid on the actual bills submitted?



gooyam said:


> Thanks all, should have clarified, they are paying upto 46k per child for a maximum of 3 children. So i will have to pay for the 4th out of basic.
> 
> Does that make a difference? @TallyHo?


----------



## Stevesolar

rabhni said:


> Do we have an option to get the cash for the Kids education (46K/Child/year) or is it paid on the actual bills submitted?


Why? - Are you gong to invent 10 kids!!!


----------



## Sunder

rabhni said:


> Did you finally take up this job?
> 
> Do we have an option to get the cash for the Kids education (46K/Child/year) or is it paid on the actual bills submitted?


Paid on actual bills submitted always !!!


----------



## rabhni

I thought it would be similar to the accommodation allowance where u get a certain amount in Cash 

Do u know the number of discounted tickets available for the family (siblings, parents etc.) per year?



Stevesolar said:


> Why? - Are you gong to invent 10 kids!!!


----------



## Stevesolar

rabhni said:


> I thought it would be similar to the accommodation allowance where u get a certain amount in Cash
> 
> Do u know the number of discounted tickets available for the family (siblings, parents etc.) per year?


Hi,
Each company varies.
The most standard is one return economy flight back to place of hire per year for employee, their husband/wife and their school age children.
Parents, aunties, uncles are not normally counted!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## rabhni

I was referring to the Emirates Airlines discounted (50 to 90%) ticket offered for all employees and their immediate families. Is there any limit on the number of tickets per year?



Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Each company varies.
> The most standard is one return economy flight back to place of hire per year for employee, their husband/wife and their school age children.
> Parents, aunties, uncles are not normally counted!
> Cheers
> Steve


----------



## Sunder

rabhni said:


> I was referring to the Emirates Airlines discounted (50 to 90%) ticket offered for all employees and their immediate families. Is there any limit on the number of tickets per year?


Better ask Emirates, they will have a better idea than anyone of us here.


----------



## imac

Sunder said:


> Paid on actual bills submitted always !!!


not always... many companies pay it in cash direct to the employee...


----------



## Sunder

imac said:


> not always... many companies pay it in cash direct to the employee...


School fees paid upfront...I would like to join those companies


----------



## imac

Sunder said:


> School fees paid upfront...I would like to join those companies


its just like any other allowance, usually paid every six months in two installments... for our staff, it starts at 25k per child, and goes up to 75k per child as you get higher in the food chain... 

my indian/pakistani staff love it because their school fee is lower than the value of the allowance so they get to pocket the difference... i think the indian school is 14k per year... plus bus is about 6k, and uniforms/books is another 3k... so they have about 2k left over...


----------



## imac

rabhni said:


> I was referring to the Emirates Airlines discounted (50 to 90%) ticket offered for all employees and their immediate families. Is there any limit on the number of tickets per year?


it depends, but in general ek staff who are not senior or captains get unlimited id90 and id50 for self, and two id90 and unlimited id50 for immediate family including parents and siblings...

the id50 is pretty useless anyway, as they are almost always more expensive than discounted fare available to the public, and usually only make sense on long haul as on ek they are confirmed seats unlike the id90 which are standby...

and even with the id90's for elderly parents, sometimes specially for short haul considering the savings vs the stress and not knowing till an hour before the flight if you are going to be on it, is not worth it... there have been many occasions where family travelling on id90's have been bumped off the flight because last minute revenue passengers showed up due to interline misconnects... family on an id90 is pretty much last priority because staff on id90's actually take higher priority than family on id90's...


----------



## TallyHo

I have no children but I still get full school fees (no cap!) for up to three kids at any school within the UAE as part of my package. 

That's a benefit potentially worth 300K or even more. 

Too bad I can't go back to the company and say, hey, I'm saving you 300K by not having children, why don't you raise my salary? I'll take a 100K increase, you're still better off by 200K. 



imac said:


> its just like any other allowance, usually paid every six months in two installments... for our staff, it starts at 25k per child, and goes up to 75k per child as you get higher in the food chain...
> 
> my indian/pakistani staff love it because their school fee is lower than the value of the allowance so they get to pocket the difference... i think the indian school is 14k per year... plus bus is about 6k, and uniforms/books is another 3k... so they have about 2k left over...


----------



## imac

TallyHo said:


> I have no children but I still get full school fees (no cap!) for up to three kids at any school within the UAE as part of my package.
> 
> That's a benefit potentially worth 300K or even more.
> 
> Too bad I can't go back to the company and say, hey, I'm saving you 300K by not having children, why don't you raise my salary? I'll take a 100K increase, you're still better off by 200K.


its basically the same idea for us, its part of the total package, and another way to screw you out of eos, its just earmarked as "...to help the employee with the costs of educating their dependent children in the uae..." 

although in our case, the eligibility is tied to actually having a kid... no kid, no allowance... and its only after a specific grade that people become eligible for it, and the number of children you get the allowance for, and how much the allowance per child is, is also tied to the grade... regardless of weather the child is actually in school, or is even a child... the only real requirement once you qualify for the allowance is that you should be able to sponsor them as a dependent...


----------



## bullionmc

Hi all . 
I just got a offer to mode to Dubai under a package that has a base salary 132 000 AED/year plus a Allowance : 20 000 AED/year . Is that enough for live in Dubai ?? 

Thanks.


----------



## QOFE

bullionmc said:


> Hi all .
> I just got a offer to mode to Dubai under a package that has a base salary 132 000 AED/year plus a Allowance : 20 000 AED/year . Is that enough for live in Dubai ??
> 
> Thanks.


It all depends on where and how you want to live. Rents are very high here. It's usually recommended that one should spend more than around 30 % of salary on rent.

Check where you work is and check property ads with your search criteria.
dibizzle
bayut
justrentals
propertyfinder


----------



## bullionmc

QOFE said:


> It all depends on where and how you want to live. Rents are very high here. It's usually recommended that one should spend more than around 30 % of salary on rent.
> 
> Check where you work is and check property ads with your search criteria.
> dibizzle
> bayut
> justrentals
> propertyfinder


The office is locate in the Internet City the most of propreties i see are in international city. So how it work to move from International City to Internet City. The public transportation is a alternative ?


----------



## LesFroggitts

bullionmc said:


> The office is locate in the Internet City the most of propreties i see are in international city. So how it work to move from International City to Internet City. The public transportation is a alternative ?


It's about 35-40 kilometres from International City to Internet City.

Public transportation would be by bus/metro or taxi the former taking around 1h45m each way (if you're lucky).


----------



## QOFE

QOFE said:


> It all depends on where and how you want to live. Rents are very high here. It's usually recommended that one should spend more than around 30 % of salary on rent.
> 
> Check where you work is and check property ads with your search criteria.
> dibizzle
> bayut
> justrentals
> propertyfinder


I meant "should NOT spend more than around 30% of the salary on rent"


----------



## rabhni

Thanks iMac.

Grade 9 staffs get any additional benefits on these tickets, accommodation, education etc. compared to the Grade 8 staff?



imac said:


> it depends, but in general ek staff who are not senior or captains get unlimited id90 and id50 for self, and two id90 and unlimited id50 for immediate family including parents and siblings...
> 
> the id50 is pretty useless anyway, as they are almost always more expensive than discounted fare available to the public, and usually only make sense on long haul as on ek they are confirmed seats unlike the id90 which are standby...
> 
> and even with the id90's for elderly parents, sometimes specially for short haul considering the savings vs the stress and not knowing till an hour before the flight if you are going to be on it, is not worth it... there have been many occasions where family travelling on id90's have been bumped off the flight because last minute revenue passengers showed up due to interline misconnects... family on an id90 is pretty much last priority because staff on id90's actually take higher priority than family on id90's...


----------



## nassysab

*Job offer*

Hi,

I am based out of Mumbai with 6 years of post MBA experience and 2 years pre-MBA non qualifiying work experience. I am married to a working wife with no kids yet. Please help me understand the following job offer that I have got from a reputed firm based out of Dubai:

Sal: 17K pm inclusive of basic, housing, utility, conveyance 
Bonus: 2k pm
30 calendar days vacation + once an year ticket
Medical insurance for family

My wife will move to Dubai only after an year so practically I will be single here but plan to travel every 45-60 days back to Mumbai on weekends. I currently draw around 10.5k AED pm in indian rupees inclusive of taxes.

Thanks for your assessment.


----------



## imac

nassysab said:


> ...Please help me understand the following job offer that I have got from a reputed firm based out of Dubai...


what specifically do you need to understand that has already not been detailed in multiple responses to similar packages and situations in earlier posts of this thread?

if this is a "what do you think?" question, read multiple previous posts... if there is a specific question that has not been addressed unique to your circumstances, then please ask...


----------



## pamela0810

nassysab said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am based out of Mumbai with 6 years of post MBA experience and 2 years pre-MBA non qualifiying work experience. I am married to a working wife with no kids yet. Please help me understand the following job offer that I have got from a reputed firm based out of Dubai:
> 
> Sal: 17K pm inclusive of basic, housing, utility, conveyance
> Bonus: 2k pm
> 30 calendar days vacation + once an year ticket
> Medical insurance for family
> 
> My wife will move to Dubai only after an year so practically I will be single here but plan to travel every 45-60 days back to Mumbai on weekends. I currently draw around 10.5k AED pm in indian rupees inclusive of taxes.
> 
> Thanks for your assessment.


Have you looked through the other threads that detail all of the costs of living in Dubai? Rent is exorbitantly high and unless you plan on flat sharing, a major portion of your salary will be spent on only paying rent. Compare that with your cost of living currently in Mumbai and then make your decision. 10.5k AED in Indian Rupees is an extremely good salary for India so I'd recommend staying put until you receive something better.

Lastly, in my opinion, an MBA really doesn't hold any weight out here unless it is from a globally accredited university. If you got your MBA from Mumbai university and planning on using that to leverage positions here, you're not better than anyone else holding a Bachelor's Degree from Mumbai.

Good luck with your search, try and negotiate a salary of at least AED 25k and you should be fine.


----------



## Sunder

pamela0810 said:


> Have you looked through the other threads that detail all of the costs of living in Dubai? Rent is exorbitantly high and unless you plan on flat sharing, a major portion of your salary will be spent on only paying rent. Compare that with your cost of living currently in Mumbai and then make your decision. 10.5k AED in Indian Rupees is an extremely good salary for India so I'd recommend staying put until you receive something better.
> 
> Lastly, in my opinion, an MBA really doesn't hold any weight out here unless it is from a globally accredited university. If you got your MBA from Mumbai university and planning on using that to leverage positions here, you're not better than anyone else holding a Bachelor's Degree from Mumbai.
> 
> Good luck with your search, try and negotiate a salary of at least AED 25k and you should be fine.


Totally Agree, AED 10.5K is awesome salary in India ( Not speaking after tax or before tax), cost of living is also low in Mumbai as compared to Dubai. Dont think of coming anything below 25K and if wife also plans to work.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## nassysab

Thanks Pamela and Sunder for the insightful replies.

Yes I intend to share a flat with someone. The pros that I perceive by working in Dubai are as follows:

- the international exposure in a reputed brand in one of the foremost international finance centers
- MBA (tier 1) + CFA + FRM can be very well leveraged after a few years of work experience
- I will be one of your own candidate in case I plan to shift jobs within Dubai in case things don't go as per plan
- decent hike - but seems lower as now I have 25k fixed in my mind per your posts
- I can also move back to India if things don't go as per plans

I expect my monthly cost with be around 8-10k pm that allows me to create a kitty of 8k pm for an year till my wife joins me.

Now the cons part is something I am planning to explore using suggestions from you helpful people and the other threads.

Thanks


----------



## Sunder

nassysab said:


> Thanks Pamela and Sunder for the insightful replies.
> 
> Yes I intend to share a flat with someone. The pros that I perceive by working in Dubai are as follows:
> 
> - the international exposure in a reputed brand in one of the foremost international finance centers
> - MBA (tier 1) + CFA + FRM can be very well leveraged after a few years of work experience
> - I will be one of your own candidate in case I plan to shift jobs within Dubai in case things don't go as per plan
> - decent hike - but seems lower as now I have 25k fixed in my mind per your posts
> - I can also move back to India if things don't go as per plans
> 
> I expect my monthly cost with be around 8-10k pm that allows me to create a kitty of 8k pm for an year till my wife joins me.
> 
> Now the cons part is something I am planning to explore using suggestions from you helpful people and the other threads.
> 
> Thanks


Hi,

Sal: 17K pm inclusive of basic, housing, utility, conveyance 
Bonus: 2k pm
30 calendar days vacation + once an year ticket
Medical insurance for family

House 1 bedroom -70000-75000 AED per year, Studio - 65000-70000 AED/year. May be in Karama, Rolla Street OK buildings. 5% extra brokerage and 5% security deposit.

Cost of utilities - Electricity & water -500-600AED per month, Etisalat TV & WiFi 370 AED per month, Phone bills - 200AED per month ( Can be more depends), Servant 350 AED per month. Security deposit 1000 Dhs for 1 bedroom.

Groceries - 1500-2000 AED per month for 2 persons.

Travelling - Metro/Bus - 10 AED return fare (Max 15)

Eating out - 60-90 AED per meal in an average restaurant.

Shopping - depends on you.

Remit fees to India - 15-20 AED per remittance from exchange houses.

Now calculate your savings per month.

All the best.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## pamela0810

nassysab said:


> Thanks Pamela and Sunder for the insightful replies.
> 
> Yes I intend to share a flat with someone. The pros that I perceive by working in Dubai are as follows:
> 
> - the international exposure in a reputed brand in one of the foremost international finance centers
> - MBA (tier 1) + CFA + FRM can be very well leveraged after a few years of work experience
> - I will be one of your own candidate in case I plan to shift jobs within Dubai in case things don't go as per plan
> - decent hike - but seems lower as now I have 25k fixed in my mind per your posts
> - I can also move back to India if things don't go as per plans
> 
> I expect my monthly cost with be around 8-10k pm that allows me to create a kitty of 8k pm for an year till my wife joins me.
> 
> Now the cons part is something I am planning to explore using suggestions from you helpful people and the other threads.
> 
> Thanks


Sunder has given you some numbers to work on. I'll just add that flat sharing is illegal in Dubai and although many people do it because they cannot afford to pay rent, you could still get into trouble with the law. If that happens, please remember that you are not a citizen of this country so won't have rights as you would expect. You will be considered a law breaker and will eventually be deported without having any option of coming back to Dubai ever again. That's one BIG con. Quite frankly, I'd rather live comfortably in my own place with my own privacy back in India than live a sad existence in Dubai sharing a house with people that are not family.


----------



## FourAgreements

Where in the world are you getting a servant for 350 AED a month?! 

I still have so much to learn...




Sunder said:


> Servant 350 AED per month.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Sunder.


----------



## pamela0810

FourAgreements said:


> Where in the world are you getting a servant for 350 AED a month?!
> 
> I still have so much to learn...



It's the part time cleaners who come once a week to clean the apartments for an hour or so.


----------



## LesFroggitts

FourAgreements said:


> Where in the world are you getting a servant for 350 AED a month?!
> 
> I still have so much to learn...


I hope that's not a full time one - who would even admit to paying such a pittance. If that's all that can be afforded then the employer would be better off doing it themselves.


----------



## QOFE

FourAgreements said:


> Where in the world are you getting a servant for 350 AED a month?!
> 
> I still have so much to learn...


WTH! Well spotted FourAgreements.

Sunder, you better explain yourself.

First of all, who calls staff SERVANTS any more? 
What exactly does this "servant" person do for 350 AED a month? This has to be the lowest salary I have ever heard of in Dubai.


----------



## QOFE

pamela0810 said:


> It's the part time cleaners who come once a week to clean the apartments for an hour or so.


Why call them SERVANTS?? The minimum hours per visit is set at 3-4h usually. And rightly so, if you want a proper clean and perhaps some ironing done four hours fly by.


----------



## pamela0810

In Sunder's defense and although I personally call them housekeepers, the general term in India for house help is "servant". Hopefully Sunder can use the "English is not my first language" defense 

350 AED is quite low but there are plenty of people in Karama and Bur Dubai that will clean your entire apartment for that money in less than 2 hours and do a great job at it!


----------



## TallyHo

Just to correct Pamela on one thing. I don't think it's illegal for people to share as long as it's of the same gender and has the landlord's approval. Overcrowding is illegal but three men sharing a three bedroom apartment isn't. There are restrictions based on areas. 

After all, big companies including Emirates put many of their employees into shared accommodation. If Emirates can do it, so can you!


----------



## QOFE

pamela0810 said:


> In Sunder's defense and although I personally call them housekeepers, the general term in India for house help is "servant". Hopefully Sunder can use the "English is not my first language" defense
> 
> 350 AED is quite low but there are plenty of people in Karama and Bur Dubai that will clean your entire apartment for that money in less than 2 hours and do a great job at it!


English isn't my first language either...

A legal agency cleaner charges 30-40 AED an hour. In less than 2h? We might have different cleaning standards...


----------



## pamela0810

QOFE said:


> English isn't my first language either...
> 
> A legal agency cleaner charges 30-40 AED an hour. In less than 2h? We might have different cleaning standards...


How long would it take to clean a 1 bedroom apartment? Most of the agencies stretch and drag their working hours to squeeze as much money out of you as they can.


----------



## QOFE

pamela0810 said:


> How long would it take to clean a 1 bedroom apartment? Most of the agencies stretch and drag their working hours to squeeze as much money out of you as they can.


As I said, it depends on cleaning standards and what one wants done. It would be a logistic nightmare to send over a cleaner for 1-2h per apartment unless they were all in the same building. If they do two four shifts per day it's easier on the cleaner too. 
I can agree with that the agencies squeeze money out of customers with passing on only a pittance to the cleaner. If it was legal here I would rather pay the full sum directly to the cleaner.


----------



## imac

QOFE said:


> English isn't my first language either...
> 
> A legal agency cleaner charges 30-40 AED an hour. In less than 2h? We might have different cleaning standards...


the people being referred to here are not legal agency cleaners... they are usually working for someone else on a pittance and do this stuff on the side, which is why they are so cheap... they pick up three or four of these types of part time gigs a week, either after work or during a lunch break, and basically double their salary...


----------



## QOFE

imac said:


> the people being referred to here are not legal agency cleaners... they are usually working for someone else on a pittance and do this stuff on the side, which is why they are so cheap... they pick up three or four of these types of part time gigs a week, either after work or during a lunch break, and basically double their salary...


Yes, it is illegal and I would not recommend anybody to break the law.

Do not hire illegal maids, police warn residents | GulfNews.com


----------



## imac

TallyHo said:


> Just to correct Pamela on one thing. I don't think it's illegal for people to share as long as it's of the same gender and has the landlord's approval. Overcrowding is illegal but three men sharing a three bedroom apartment isn't. There are restrictions based on areas.
> 
> After all, big companies including Emirates put many of their employees into shared accommodation. If Emirates can do it, so can you!


its not sharing that's illegal, its subletting without the landlords written consent... sharing between opposite genders that are not related by blood or marriage *is* illegal... technically speaking, sharing with your wife's sister or your husband's brother is *also* illegal unless the wife/husband is also one of the residents...

emirates is different, as is any other company that leases out units for staff accommodation... 

for individuals who want to sublet, most landlords would be pretty la di da if they willingly give up control of who lives in their property to someone else... but i am sure they can be found if searched for hard enough...

and even if the landlord gives permission to sublet, the municipality wont register the sublet, only the primary tenant, so for any paperwork required to show accommodation or in the case of a dispute, the sublet is sheer **** out of luck...


----------



## imac

QOFE said:


> Why call them SERVANTS??...


*developed* people get touchy when the term is used, but you have to understand that in some parts of the world that are not yet as *developed* the term itself is not as big a deal...


----------



## nassysab

Sunder said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sal: 17K pm inclusive of basic, housing, utility, conveyance
> Bonus: 2k pm
> 30 calendar days vacation + once an year ticket
> Medical insurance for family
> 
> House 1 bedroom -70000-75000 AED per year, Studio - 65000-70000 AED/year. May be in Karama, Rolla Street OK buildings. 5% extra brokerage and 5% security deposit.
> 
> Cost of utilities - Electricity & water -500-600AED per month, Etisalat TV & WiFi 370 AED per month, Phone bills - 200AED per month ( Can be more depends), Servant 350 AED per month. Security deposit 1000 Dhs for 1 bedroom.
> 
> Groceries - 1500-2000 AED per month for 2 persons.
> 
> Travelling - Metro/Bus - 10 AED return fare (Max 15)
> 
> Eating out - 60-90 AED per meal in an average restaurant.
> 
> Shopping - depends on you.
> 
> Remit fees to India - 15-20 AED per remittance from exchange houses.
> 
> Now calculate your savings per month.
> 
> All the best.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sunder.


Thanks Sunder for the numbers. I was stunned for a min when I read Pamela's post about illegality of sharing a flat but Dubai still seems to be ok after reading other clarifications on this.

Just one query: all said and done, isn't it easy to shape your long term career, if any, at the cost of an year's 'pain', if I am working full time from Dubai rather than trying to get a job later on not knowing for sure whether I will get a break here. International exposure is very high on my priority list.

Thanks for all your input guys...


----------



## BedouGirl

nassysab said:


> Thanks Sunder for the numbers. I was stunned for a min when I read Pamela's post about illegality of sharing a flat but Dubai still seems to be ok after reading other clarifications on this. Just one query: all said and done, isn't it easy to shape your long term career, if any, at the cost of an year's 'pain', if I am working full time from Dubai rather than trying to get a job later on not knowing for sure whether I will get a break here. International exposure is very high on my priority list. Thanks for all your input guys...


If you're sharing, you won't be able to sponsor your wife. She will have to get a job and her own sponsor. I can't remember if you said you had a child or children but the same stands for their sponsorship. Also, check the employment laws out here very carefully, you can't just jump from job to job. You mention a bonus - is that guaranteed? 

Last, but not least, did you actually say what you do for a living? I can't remember anything except that you say you've got an MBA.


----------



## nassysab

BedouGirl said:


> If you're sharing, you won't be able to sponsor your wife. She will have to get a job and her own sponsor. I can't remember if you said you had a child or children but the same stands for their sponsorship. Also, check the employment laws out here very carefully, you can't just jump from job to job. You mention a bonus - is that guaranteed?
> 
> Last, but not least, did you actually say what you do for a living? I can't remember anything except that you say you've got an MBA.


Does it mean that I can't sponsor her even when I stay in a new accommodation during such sponsorship stage? I am definitely not looking to jump from job to job but in case if minimum expectations are not met, I may either look for a new one or shift back to India. Is there any minimum period that one has to serve legally before shifting?

I work in the Finance domain building financial models and playing with numbers.

Thanks for your interest and guidance bedougirl


----------



## BedouGirl

nassysab said:


> Does it mean that I can't sponsor her even when I stay in a new accommodation during such sponsorship stage? I am definitely not looking to jump from job to job but in case if minimum expectations are not met, I may either look for a new one or shift back to India. Is there any minimum period that one has to serve legally before shifting? I work in the Finance domain building financial models and playing with numbers. Thanks for your interest and guidance bedougirl


Basically, if you don't have a tenancy contract in your name, you can't sponsor anyone, even for a visit visa. To avoid a labor ban, you need to serve two years with an employer. There are ways to lift a ban (you can research this yourself on the Internet) but they generally cost money. Also, when you change sponsorship, you have to cancel and reapply for the visas of those you sponsor. You should also research how many dependent's visas cost.


----------



## rsinner

nassysab said:


> Does it mean that I can't sponsor her even when I stay in a new accommodation during such sponsorship stage? I am definitely not looking to jump from job to job but in case if minimum expectations are not met, I may either look for a new one or shift back to India. Is there any minimum period that one has to serve legally before shifting?
> 
> I work in the Finance domain building financial models and playing with numbers.
> 
> Thanks for your interest and guidance bedougirl


If you have a decent MBA, and earn c. 25-30 lakh per annum in India, you are closer to being a top dog. 
Here, with 17K p.m. (with whatever bonus you think you will get) you are not going to have the same lifestyle as India. Do you want to be sharing a room/ flat with someone at this stage of life? What happens when your wife or family visit from India? 
With your salary offer I am guessing that you are not joining a bank, or joining a local one. If you are going to join a corporate, once you are in house, job hopping becomes more difficult. Also, your current salary will somehow become the basis of your next salary if you switch jobs. 
Also consider that it may not be easy for your wife to get a comparable job in UAE. 
The lure of international experience/ money can be enticing, but not with this offer.


----------



## rsinner

BedouGirl said:


> Basically, if you don't have a tenancy contract in your name, you can't sponsor anyone, even for a visit visa. To avoid a labor ban, you need to serve two years with an employer. There are ways to lift a ban (you can research this yourself on the Internet) but they generally cost money. Also, when you change sponsorship, you have to cancel and reapply for the visas of those you sponsor. You should also research how many dependent's visas cost.


Spot on with the visas, as he has an Indian passport.

On job changing etc., with the ever changing rules who knows. Now with the new provisions of the labour law coming in (from Jan 2016), and his salary being greater than 12K, and him having a masters, he may not get an automatic labour ban.


----------



## nassysab

rsinner said:


> If you have a decent MBA, and earn c. 25-30 lakh per annum in India, you are closer to being a top dog.
> Here, with 17K p.m. (with whatever bonus you think you will get) you are not going to have the same lifestyle as India. Do you want to be sharing a room/ flat with someone at this stage of life? What happens when your wife or family visit from India?
> With your salary offer I am guessing that you are not joining a bank, or joining a local one. If you are going to join a corporate, once you are in house, job hopping becomes more difficult. Also, your current salary will somehow become the basis of your next salary if you switch jobs.
> Also consider that it may not be easy for your wife to get a comparable job in UAE.
> The lure of international experience/ money can be enticing, but not with this offer.


Thanks rsinner for the post. I have decided to take up the offer with due respect to all the suggestions given here. May not be the ideal decision, but I want to give it a shot knowing well that I can move back anytime if its too bad.

What interests me rsinner is that you correctly identified that I am joining a corporate (real estate). Can you please throw some more light as to why job hopping becomes difficult in this case. In any case, I will try out here for a couple of years for sure.

Also, I have made a rough cut budget for my stay taking into account suggestions from pamela, sunder, bedougirl and some other posts:

Sal: 17k + 2k = 19k (I expect full bonus)
Expenses for a single man:
Rent: 4000 fully furnished studio in discovery gardens; dropped flat sharing idea
Mun tax: 200 @5%
Food and drinks: 1500 inclusive couple of beers every week
Utilities/DEWA: 1500
Internet/Tv/phone: 500
Metro: 300
Mortgage: 2000 on an house investment back home
Misc: 500 Buffer
None on maid, clothing, car, fuel, etc for 6 months atleast
Total 10000

Min savings: 7000
Max savings: 9000

How does it look like, expats-in-the-emirati?

Thanks


----------



## killerboogie

*Etisalat Offer Grade 16*

Hi. Newbie here. I would like to ask your opinion on initial job offer I received from Etisalat. 

Offer for Grade 16

Basic - 5,000 AED
Allowances - 3,500 AED
Total Salary - 8,500 AED/Mo
Estimated Monthly Salary with Annual Bonus - 10k AED
Health Insurance for me and my family
Annual air ticket for me and my family
Annual leave 30 days

Can someone enlighten me on etisalat grading system? is the offer okay for that grade?
Also, what is the grade for entry level?

I'm a licensed Telecom Engineer with 7 years experience.

Thank you!!


----------



## imac

killerboogie said:


> ...is the offer okay for that grade?
> Also, what is the grade for entry level?
> 
> I'm a licensed Telecom Engineer with 7 years experience.
> 
> Thank you!!


no, its low... they should be starting you at around 13k - 15k... and if you have international experience, then more...

also don't count on the bonus, its only guaranteed for uae nationals... and *if* its paid, its once a year, and will be less than the 18k hr told you... will likely be closer to 6 - 8...

getting promotions is horridly difficult, with people being stuck in their hired grade for 5+ years...

frankly it pisses me off this hr ploy of guesstimating a two month salary bonus, dividing by 12 and then including it into the monthly package... its blatantly false and even if it does manage to fool someone into accepting a low package, quickly leads to a very dissatisfied employee within months...


----------



## imac

nassysab said:


> ...Min savings: 7000
> Max savings: 9000
> 
> How does it look like, expats-in-the-emirati?...


i think you are being unrealistically optimistic... the lifestyle tradeoff's you will have to make to hit that target may not be as easy as you would like to think you are capable of...


----------



## QOFE

killerboogie said:


> Hi. Newbie here. I would like to ask your opinion on initial job offer I received from Etisalat.
> 
> Offer for Grade 16
> 
> Basic - 5,000 AED
> Allowances - 3,500 AED
> Total Salary - 8,500 AED/Mo
> Estimated Monthly Salary with Annual Bonus - 10k AED
> Health Insurance for me and my family
> Annual air ticket for me and my family
> Annual leave 30 days
> 
> Can someone enlighten me on etisalat grading system? is the offer okay for that grade?
> Also, what is the grade for entry level?
> 
> I'm a licensed Telecom Engineer with 7 years experience.
> 
> Thank you!!


How big is your family? Where and how do you expect to live? 
8500 a month barely covers rent. Have you checked what the cost of living is here? Read through this thread and see what replies others have had.


----------



## rsinner

imac said:


> i think you are being unrealistically optimistic... the lifestyle tradeoff's you will have to make to hit that target may not be as easy as you would like to think you are capable of...


Agreed - but when someone has made up their mind, very difficult for them to listen to you.


----------



## Meena20

Hello all,

Are there any SAP'ers here. What would be the salary for an SAP BI/HANA consultant in Australia?


----------



## imac

Sreelatha.k2011 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Are there any SAP'ers here. What would be the salary for an SAP BI/HANA consultant in Australia?


would you like that in dirhams or us dollars?


----------



## nice_ics

I got an Offer as an accountant of AED 4K/month (all inclusive) from a trading company. I've bachelors degree completed and masters in Accounting and Finance (currently doing) along with 2+ years of experience in UAE

I don't want to go for this job so can some one advice me how to get good package than this? I found this job as reference of one of my friends.


----------



## andrea82

Ello my husband wants to go to dubai as a first officer for emirates airlines, he was offered 29000 AED+school+housing+medical insurance. if this enough to live for a family of 4? thank you


----------



## andrea82

hello my husband wants to go to dubai as a first officer for emirates airlines, he was offered 29000 AED+school+housing+medical insurance. if this enough to live for a family of 4? thank you


----------



## Sunder

andrea82 said:


> hello my husband wants to go to dubai as a first officer for emirates airlines, he was offered 29000 AED+school+housing+medical insurance. if this enough to live for a family of 4? thank you


How much is the School allowance ? Minimum 40-50 K per child.
How much is the housing allowance ? should be more than 100K per year.
Hope medical insurance covers entire family.


----------



## imac

Sunder said:


> ...Hope medical insurance covers entire family.


in ek it does... they have their own medical and dental facilities for employees and family... a crap load of paperwork each time you have to use it but the facilities themselves are top notch...


----------



## andrea82

Sunder said:


> andrea82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hello my husband wants to go to dubai as a first officer for emirates airlines, he was offered 29000 AED+school+housing+medical insurance. if this enough to live for a family of 4? thank you
> 
> 
> 
> How much is the School allowance ? Minimum 40-50 K per child.
> How much is the housing allowance ? should be more than 100K per year.
> Hope medical insurance covers entire family.
Click to expand...

School allowance 40.000aed for primary school and 60.000 for se con dar y school. The housing allowance is 175.000aed.


----------



## Sunder

andrea82 said:


> School allowance 40.000aed for primary school and 60.000 for se con dar y school. The housing allowance is 175.000aed.


Take a flight and come down to Dubai !!! Cheers !!!


----------



## G.GriffinFilm

Been doing some research and appears bartender jobs in Dubai are not very well paid? would I be right in saying this? Some jobs offer shared accommodation, medical and transportation to and from work. 2000 aed a month plus tips.


----------



## Lewisls

Hi, have been offered a retail manager role in Dubai, I am a 25 year old single male from England. The offer I have got is 18k p/m, no housing allowance but a relocation payment of 15k, healthcare included and 1 flight home a year. I plan on living in a studio or 1 bed room apartment alone. Is this enough to have a good life in Dubai?


----------



## Horus_88

Hi
My wife is moving with me to Dubai soon and I 'm wondering what salary should she ask for here in Dubai keeping the following in mind:
-she has been working as an Horticulturist in Singapore for 2+ years
-has a diploma in landscape design from Singapore Polytechnic 
-has a Bachelor's in construction management from RMIT Uni (a program managed by RMIT in Singapore)

Thanks in advance


----------



## BedouGirl

successcre8or said:


> Hi My wife is moving with me to Dubai soon and I 'm wondering what salary should she ask for here in Dubai keeping the following in mind: -she has been working as an Horticulturist in Singapore for 2+ years -has a diploma in landscape design from Singapore Polytechnic -has a Bachelor's in construction management from RMIT Uni (a program managed by RMIT in Singapore) Thanks in advance


Doesn't that depend on the type of job she's going to apply for?


----------



## Horus_88

BedouGirl said:


> Doesn't that depend on the type of job she's going to apply for?


Hi BedouGirl,
Yes you're right, she wants to seek a role in Construction management (Project manager) or if not will seek in landscape design and Horticulture where she has most experience ...

Thanks


----------



## Sunder

successcre8or said:


> Hi BedouGirl,
> Yes you're right, she wants to seek a role in Construction management (Project manager) or if not will seek in landscape design and Horticulture where she has most experience ...
> 
> Thanks


Horticulture in Dubai ? Strange for me !!! I assume it is close to zero, considering the type of soil available ( which is sand) and the climate ( extreme temperatures ) here.


----------



## BedouGirl

Sunder said:


> Horticulture in Dubai ? Strange for me !!! I assume it is close to zero, considering the type of soil available ( which is sand) and the climate ( extreme temperatures ) here.


Being a Landscape Architect here is quite well paid if you're experienced.


----------



## Asad Shahbaz

Hey. I know this may seem unrelated but I need help and I can't find any clear cut information. I'm currently enrolled in MBBS (medical) in Lahore, Pakistan and wish to move to Dubai, permanently, along with my family for specialization in Cardiac Surgery post MBBS. Can anyone please guide me of the path I need to take? Do I need to take an exam like the usmle for licensing in Dubai? What do doctors (GP) and specialists (esp. Cardiac surgeons) earn in Dubai? Also, how and where do I get a residency for Cardiac Surgery and will the residency be paid? I heard that basic salary for General physicians is around 30k AED. Is that good to survive and save in Dubai? It'd be great if someone were to refer some links. Thankyou!


----------



## Stevesolar

Asad Shahbaz said:


> Hey. I know this may seem unrelated but I need help and I can't find any clear cut information. I'm currently enrolled in MBBS (medical) in Lahore, Pakistan and wish to move to Dubai, permanently, along with my family for specialization in Cardiac Surgery post MBBS. Can anyone please guide me of the path I need to take? Do I need to take an exam like the usmle for licensing in Dubai? What do doctors (GP) and specialists (esp. Cardiac surgeons) earn in Dubai? Also, how and where do I get a residency for Cardiac Surgery and will the residency be paid? I heard that basic salary for General physicians is around 30k AED. Is that good to survive and save in Dubai? It'd be great if someone were to refer some links. Thankyou!


Hi,
There is a great demand for western board certified consultants for all specialities, in the UAE.
Your best bet would be to try and get western qualifications post MBBS - then come to Dubai when you are a fully qualified consultant. Of course, this is a few years down the line.
There are not so many teaching hospitals in the UAE - but you might want to check out Sharjah University medical college - they have an amazing surgical school (my wife helped on an MRCS exam there a few years back - she is a consultant surgeon).
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## Asad Shahbaz

Stevesolar said:


> Asad Shahbaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey. I know this may seem unrelated but I need help and I can't find any clear cut information. I'm currently enrolled in MBBS (medical) in Lahore, Pakistan and wish to move to Dubai, permanently, along with my family for specialization in Cardiac Surgery post MBBS. Can anyone please guide me of the path I need to take? Do I need to take an exam like the usmle for licensing in Dubai? What do doctors (GP) and specialists (esp. Cardiac surgeons) earn in Dubai? Also, how and where do I get a residency for Cardiac Surgery and will the residency be paid? I heard that basic salary for General physicians is around 30k AED. Is that good to survive and save in Dubai? It'd be great if someone were to refer some links. Thankyou!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> There is a great demand for western board certified consultants for all specialities, in the UAE.
> Your best bet would be to try and get western qualifications post MBBS - then come to Dubai when you are a fully qualified consultant. Of course, this is a few years down the line.
> There are not so many teaching hospitals in the UAE - but you might want to check out Sharjah University medical college - they have an amazing surgical school (my wife helped on an MRCS exam there a few years back - she is a consultant surgeon).
> Best of luck
> Steve
Click to expand...

Thankyou Steve. Yes, western degree would be ideal but due to certain circumstances, the most probable way is to specialize in Dubai. I will check out what you recommended, thanks. Also, what about the salaries and life of doctors in dubai/UAE. Do you have an idea?


----------



## Stevesolar

Asad Shahbaz said:


> Thankyou Steve. Yes, western degree would be ideal but due to certain circumstances, the most probable way is to specialize in Dubai. I will check out what you recommended, thanks. Also, what about the salaries and life of doctors in dubai/UAE. Do you have an idea?


Hi,
Salaries are very high compared with European equivalent jobs - but still lower than USA salaries.
Senior doctors enjoy good accomodation, benefits and packages.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Asad Shahbaz

Stevesolar said:


> Asad Shahbaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thankyou Steve. Yes, western degree would be ideal but due to certain circumstances, the most probable way is to specialize in Dubai. I will check out what you recommended, thanks. Also, what about the salaries and life of doctors in dubai/UAE. Do you have an idea?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> Salaries are very high compared with European equivalent jobs - but still lower than USA salaries.
> Senior doctors enjoy good accomodation, benefits and packages.
> Cheers
> Steve
Click to expand...

Thanks once again. The only thing left is now is the way towards residency training and what is the procedure, tests and selection criteria for Dubai.


----------



## newbornman

How can you guys actually consider moving to Dubai. I do not know any other developed country where rich people use poor as much as it is being done in Dubai.

It makes me sick to think about these Ethiopians and Philippinos. Example: Prostitution in Dubai - WikiSexGuide - International World Sex Guide

You can see the whole list of the countries where most of these girls come. Thats sick


----------



## Hectorsgreek

Hi,

I have cleared interview for Application Service Lead position in top (US) oil and gas service company in Dubai and expecting an offer now. I will be managing employees under this role. I have total 10 years of IT experience and currently working as a Technical Lead in a reputed global IT service company. I also have overseas work experience of 4.5 years from Singapore where I worked for banking giants like Citibank and Bank of America.

I am 30 years old married with a working wife and no kids. My wife will be moving along with me to Dubai if I decide to take up this role. My office location in Dubai will be DIFC and I would prefer renting out a decent 1 bedroom apartment in near by area. Do not wish to travel more than 30 mins for office.

Please advise what package I should expect with the experience I carry. How much money I would need to live a comfortable life in Dubai?


----------



## WickedWings

*New Job Offer*

Hello Everyone

I have recently received a Job offer from a company in Fujairah. The offer is as follows

Basic - 7200AED
Housing Allowance - 5400AED
Transport Allowance - 3600AED
Special Allowance - 1800AED

Bringing the total to 18000AED.

I am married and I also have a kid on the way. We live in South Africa and both have advancing careers.

Initially I would go there and start working and after the kid has come my wife would join me in Fujairah. She is and IT PmP. So she would have to find work afterwards.

Would this be enough to survive? I don't want to lower my standard of living. And also have to think about our child.

We live in a 2 bedroom Freestanding Townhouse, with a double garage and a nice garden.
Would I be able to get this on that salary? Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## helsgaub

Asad Shahbaz said:


> Hey. I know this may seem unrelated but I need help and I can't find any clear cut information. I'm currently enrolled in MBBS (medical) in Lahore, Pakistan and wish to move to Dubai, permanently, along with my family for specialization in Cardiac Surgery post MBBS. Can anyone please guide me of the path I need to take? Do I need to take an exam like the usmle for licensing in Dubai? What do doctors (GP) and specialists (esp. Cardiac surgeons) earn in Dubai? Also, how and where do I get a residency for Cardiac Surgery and will the residency be paid? I heard that basic salary for General physicians is around 30k AED. Is that good to survive and save in Dubai? It'd be great if someone were to refer some links. Thankyou!


Hi Asad 

Doctors in the UAE are split into 5 catagories:

Intern, Resident, GP's, Specialist and Consultant however I only have experience in assisting GP's, Specialists and Consultants.

GP is the easiest post to get as the requirements are MBBS or MBChB or equivalent qualification from an accredited institution plus 2 years of clinic experience post Internship. However, it is a very competitive market. Many hospitals fill their GP vacancies in bulk by themselves. Some GP's can earn 30K AED per month but then there are other GP's out there barely getting 18K AED a month.

If you want to have a career in Cardiac Surgery, I do not recommend you going down the GP route, it would be very limiting for your future goals.

To work as a Specialist, you need MBBS or MBChB or equivalent qualification from an accredited institution and completion of specialty qualification as per the Recognized Specialty Certificate table in the UAE. The recognised qualification for Pakistan is MD in Clinical Medicine or Fellowship of College of Physicians and Surgeons in Pakistan (FCPS). Pakistan is classed as a Tier 3 Country so you will need 3 years of experience after taking this qualification in order to practice as a specialist.

Tier 3 qualification only makes you eligible for a Specialist role, not Consultant.

If you want to get Western-qualification to boost experience/attempt a higher salary, many of my doctor friends from Pakistan chose to a UK post graduate qualification such as Membership/Fellowship of the Royal Colleges in the specialty:
MRCP, MRCPCh, MRCPed, MRCOG, MRCOpth, MRCPath, MRCOrth, MRCGP.

These qualifications are recognised by the UAE to work as a Specialist (when having 3 years experience after completion).

Also, these qualifications are recognised in the UK and you could work in the UK with any of the above, providing you prove your level of English with an IELTS test.


----------



## imac

Hectorsgreek said:


> ...I have total 10 years of IT experience and currently working as a Technical Lead in a reputed global IT service company. I also have overseas work experience of 4.5 years from Singapore where I worked for banking giants like Citibank and Bank of America.
> 
> I am 30 years old...


if you are 30, how does that work out to 10 years experience?

"technical services lead" is ambiguous and does not really say much... your package can range all the way from 10k to 60k...

considering your singapore experience was with the banking vertical and you are now looking at oil and gas, it is not possible to determine if that experience would be a significant factor in your case....

if you want more accurate guesstimates, you will have to be more specific...

as to how much money you need - read this thread... its been answered 70 gajillion times, and the answer will be no different in your case...

edited to add: it would probably be a LOT more meaningful if you get an offer first, and then ask people for their opinions on it... i seriously don't understand people's rush to ask out of the blue "what they should expect"... 

wait a couple of days if you get an actual offer...


----------



## LesFroggitts

newbornman said:


> How can you guys actually consider moving to Dubai. I do not know any other developed country where rich people use poor as much as it is being done in Dubai.
> 
> It makes me sick to think about these Ethiopians and Philippinos. Example: Prostitution in Dubai - WikiSexGuide - International World Sex Guide
> 
> You can see the whole list of the countries where most of these girls come. Thats sick


Hmm are you trolling? Do you spend a lot of time on that particular Wiki?

There's a heck of a lot more to life and living in Dubai than the single issue that you have taken as a reason not to come here. By your standards there are a hell of a lot of places around the world that would be tarred by your brush.

I think you'll find that the vast majority of residents here are not users of such services.

You could say the same of the Netherlands which also has its own 'nightlife' industry - you're telling us that in Amsterdam and other large cities with such a reputation that those workers are amongst the best treated and most highly paid professions - I think not.


----------



## The Rascal

newbornman said:


> How can you guys actually consider moving to Dubai. I do not know any other developed country where rich people use poor as much as it is being done in Dubai.
> 
> It makes me sick to think about these Ethiopians and Philippinos. Example: Prostitution in Dubai - WikiSexGuide - International World Sex Guide
> 
> You can see the whole list of the countries where most of these girls come. Thats sick


You looking for tips of where to go?


----------



## WickedWings

*Fujairah Living*

Hi Everyone

I apologize, I posted before actually reading the previous post.

I have now read most of this thread and reckon I can have more or less an idea what to expect.

Again, I would appreciate any input from you on living in Furjairah. I have a job offer for 18000 AED. 

Basic - 7200AED
Housing Allowance - 5400AED
Transport Allowance - 3600AED
Special Allowance - 1800AED

This is a 3 year contract. Roughly working out my expenses I would have less that 4000AED left after I pay Rent, Utilities, Groceries etc. This is basic living expenses
Rent 6000
Groceries 2000
DEWA 2000
Internet - 600
Medical for my wife 1100
Gas -600
etc.
totalling 14300. Is this more or less accurate for the city of Fujairah?
No relocation allowance, no cellphone.

My wife will not be working for about 6 months after we arrived, and thats if she actually gets a job.

Also medical is just for me and no schooling allowance is provided? 6 months probation? 

Is it accepted/expected to negotiate these things?


----------



## Asad Shahbaz

helsgaub said:


> Asad Shahbaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey. I know this may seem unrelated but I need help and I can't find any clear cut information. I'm currently enrolled in MBBS (medical) in Lahore, Pakistan and wish to move to Dubai, permanently, along with my family for specialization in Cardiac Surgery post MBBS. Can anyone please guide me of the path I need to take? Do I need to take an exam like the usmle for licensing in Dubai? What do doctors (GP) and specialists (esp. Cardiac surgeons) earn in Dubai? Also, how and where do I get a residency for Cardiac Surgery and will the residency be paid? I heard that basic salary for General physicians is around 30k AED. Is that good to survive and save in Dubai? It'd be great if someone were to refer some links. Thankyou!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Asad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctors in the UAE are split into 5 catagories:
> 
> Intern, Resident, GP's, Specialist and Consultant however I only have experience in assisting GP's, Specialists and Consultants.
> 
> GP is the easiest post to get as the requirements are MBBS or MBChB or equivalent qualification from an accredited institution plus 2 years of clinic experience post Internship. However, it is a very competitive market. Many hospitals fill their GP vacancies in bulk by themselves. Some GP's can earn 30K AED per month but then there are other GP's out there barely getting 18K AED a month.
> 
> If you want to have a career in Cardiac Surgery, I do not recommend you going down the GP route, it would be very limiting for your future goals.
> 
> To work as a Specialist, you need MBBS or MBChB or equivalent qualification from an accredited institution and completion of specialty qualification as per the Recognized Specialty Certificate table in the UAE. The recognised qualification for Pakistan is MD in Clinical Medicine or Fellowship of College of Physicians and Surgeons in Pakistan (FCPS). Pakistan is classed as a Tier 3 Country so you will need 3 years of experience after taking this qualification in order to practice as a specialist.
> 
> Tier 3 qualification only makes you eligible for a Specialist role, not Consultant.
> 
> If you want to get Western-qualification to boost experience/attempt a higher salary, many of my doctor friends from Pakistan chose to a UK post graduate qualification such as Membership/Fellowship of the Royal Colleges in the specialty:
> MRCP, MRCPCh, MRCPed, MRCOG, MRCOpth, MRCPath, MRCOrth, MRCGP.
> 
> These qualifications are recognised by the UAE to work as a Specialist (when having 3 years experience after completion).
> 
> Also, these qualifications are recognised in the UK and you could work in the UK with any of the above, providing you prove your level of English with an IELTS test.
Click to expand...

Thankyou for the detailed response. Yes I understand and I wished previously to enroll in residency training in the UAE.but unfortunately they don't yet have one for cardiac surgery. Therefore, I'll probably go for USMLE and attempt to land a US residency. Can you please tell the differences between a US and UK residency? Also if I plan to move to dubai with my family after the residency training abroad, how much can I hope to earn?
Thanks once again!


----------



## Sunder

WickedWings said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I apologize, I posted before actually reading the previous post.
> 
> I have now read most of this thread and reckon I can have more or less an idea what to expect.
> 
> Again, I would appreciate any input from you on living in Furjairah. I have a job offer for 18000 AED.
> 
> Basic - 7200AED
> Housing Allowance - 5400AED
> Transport Allowance - 3600AED
> Special Allowance - 1800AED
> 
> This is a 3 year contract. Roughly working out my expenses I would have less that 4000AED left after I pay Rent, Utilities, Groceries etc. This is basic living expenses
> Rent 6000
> Groceries 2000
> DEWA 2000
> Internet - 600
> Medical for my wife 1100
> Gas -600
> etc.
> totalling 14300. Is this more or less accurate for the city of Fujairah?
> No relocation allowance, no cellphone.
> 
> My wife will not be working for about 6 months after we arrived, and thats if she actually gets a job.
> 
> Also medical is just for me and no schooling allowance is provided? 6 months probation?
> 
> Is it accepted/expected to negotiate these things?


Rent in Fujairah is not so expensive ( if I am correct, it will be half of what you have projected), please check dubizzle.com for the rent in Fujairah. The DEWA or FEWA bill also will not be more than 700AED per month for a 1 bedroom apartment. Cheapest internet packagae along with a phone and tv connection starts at AED350 per month. A full tank of petrol costs you anywhere between 100-120 AED.


----------



## Hotrod

*Salary review please*

Hi,
I have been offered the below package

Basic -37,000 pm
Living - 165,000 pa paid upfront
General - 40,000 pa paid monthly
Bonus on top
36k p.a for kids schools when needed 
Medical and dental
Annual flights
Relocation flights
30 day temp accommodation 


Female 32
Married with no kids
Currently living in London £92.5k pa with bonus on top 
Living in a 2 bed zone 2 in central london

Husband has been offered the below

Basic - 30,000
Living- 170,000
General - 38,400 pa paid monthly
Bonus on top
32k for school fees if needed

We like a nice life but our primary goal here is to save.
We are looking to have kids in about 2 years
We are not big drinkers but like nice dinners
We need two cars
We would like to live in a large 2 bed apartment

1- what are your thoughts on the packages? Should we try to negotiate anything?
2- can you suggest a good location to live in which will allow for easy commute to DIFC and AD airport area? (Specific buildings would he helpful)

Thanks in advance
HR


----------



## Stevesolar

Hotrod said:


> Hi,
> I have been offered the below package
> 
> Basic -37,000 pm
> Living - 165,000 pa paid upfront
> General - 40,000 pa paid monthly
> Bonus on top
> 36k p.a for kids schools when needed
> Medical and dental
> Annual flights
> Relocation flights
> 30 day temp accommodation
> 
> 
> Female 32
> Married with no kids
> Currently living in London £92.5k pa with bonus on top
> Living in a 2 bed zone 2 in central london
> 
> Husband has been offered the below
> 
> Basic - 30,000
> Living- 170,000
> General - 38,400 pa paid monthly
> Bonus on top
> 32k for school fees if needed
> 
> We like a nice life but our primary goal here is to save.
> We are looking to have kids in about 2 years
> We are not big drinkers but like nice dinners
> We need two cars
> We would like to live in a large 2 bed apartment
> 
> 1- what are your thoughts on the packages? Should we try to negotiate anything?
> 2- can you suggest a good location to live in which will allow for easy commute to DIFC and AD airport area? (Specific buildings would he helpful)
> 
> Thanks in advance
> HR


Hi,
Welcome to the forum
Packages look OK - always worth trying to increase the basic pay (bonuses are not always reliably paid here).
Regarding accomodation - what do you mean by AD airport area? - do you mean near to Abu Dhabi airport?
If so - then DIFC to AD airport is around 1.5 to 2 hours away from each other.
If your husband is working for an Abu Dhabi company (especially government or semi-government) then he will need to be living in the Emirate of Abu Dhabi to claim the housing allowance.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Hotrod

Hi Steve,
Thanks for the reply. Husband will be working in Dubai but will often need to commute too Abu Dhabi airport for client meetings several times a week so we want to factor that into the our property search. I will be based in DIFC.
THANKS


----------



## The_Froggy

*Which decision should I take?*

Hello All,

i post my question here as I know Dubai and people here are from everywhere and can clearly help me to take my decision .

I'm in my early 30's with a small family (my wife and our lovely 5-years old kid).

I have today 3 proposals on the table: Dubai, Miami or Sydney.
A dilemma is in front of me....

I am currently Senior IT Project Manager with a strong expertise in e-Commerce solutions in a big MNC.

I received the following proposals:

*1- Dubai*
- Company: Startup backed by a Big Player in the Middle East (Multi-Billion Dollars company) - 100+ Employees
- Role: Project Manager
- Salary: 30.000AED all included (8.200 USD) - FINAL OFFER
- Benefits: Health Insurance for the whole family +Flight Tickets

*2- Miami*
- Company: Startup with high growth planned the coming years - 300-500 Employees
- Role: Senior Vice President - Project Management
- Salary: 160/180kUSD per year - Approx. 10.000 USD net salary per month
- Benefits: 25% Bonus based on salary + Equity + Benefits: Health Insurance for the whole family

*3- Sydney*
- Company: Startup with high growth - 300-500 Employees
- Role: Project Manager
- Salary: 130kAUD - Approx. 6.100USD per month net salary per month
- Benefits: Health Insurance

My preference is mainly between Dubai and Miami. 

Do you have any suggestions? 

For US expats, would you consider a position in the US like the one explained above and why?

Thanks!


----------



## rsinner

The_Froggy said:


> Hello All,
> 
> i post my question here as I know Dubai and people here are from everywhere and can clearly help me to take my decision .
> 
> I'm in my early 30's with a small family (my wife and our lovely 5-years old kid).
> 
> I have today 3 proposals on the table: Dubai, Miami or Sydney.
> A dilemma is in front of me....
> 
> I am currently Senior IT Project Manager with a strong expertise in e-Commerce solutions in a big MNC.
> 
> I received the following proposals:
> 
> *1- Dubai*
> - Company: Startup backed by a Big Player in the Middle East (Multi-Billion Dollars company) - 100+ Employees
> - Role: Project Manager
> - Salary: 30.000AED all included (8.200 USD) - FINAL OFFER
> - Benefits: Health Insurance for the whole family +Flight Tickets
> 
> *2- Miami*
> - Company: Startup with high growth planned the coming years - 300-500 Employees
> - Role: Senior Vice President - Project Management
> - Salary: 160/180kUSD per year - Approx. 10.000 USD net salary per month
> - Benefits: 25% Bonus based on salary + Equity + Benefits: Health Insurance for the whole family
> 
> *3- Sydney*
> - Company: Startup with high growth - 300-500 Employees
> - Role: Project Manager
> - Salary: 130kAUD - Approx. 6.100USD per month net salary per month
> - Benefits: Health Insurance
> 
> My preference is mainly between Dubai and Miami.
> 
> Do you have any suggestions?
> 
> For US expats, would you consider a position in the US like the one explained above and why?
> 
> Thanks!


I would take the one in Miami. Same pay after taxes, and living in Miami may even be cheaper (esp. housing and schooling). More importantly, even though you are on the wrong coast, you are closer to the start up scene. UAE, for all its glitter, is a small market and the region is a small target market. There will be no meaningful scaling up of the start up.

Good luck!


----------



## aleleeson

I also think Miami sounds better as schools can be expensive here and houses are as well. 



The_Froggy said:


> Hello All,
> 
> i post my question here as I know Dubai and people here are from everywhere and can clearly help me to take my decision .
> 
> I'm in my early 30's with a small family (my wife and our lovely 5-years old kid).
> 
> I have today 3 proposals on the table: Dubai, Miami or Sydney.
> A dilemma is in front of me....
> 
> I am currently Senior IT Project Manager with a strong expertise in e-Commerce solutions in a big MNC.
> 
> I received the following proposals:
> 
> *1- Dubai*
> - Company: Startup backed by a Big Player in the Middle East (Multi-Billion Dollars company) - 100+ Employees
> - Role: Project Manager
> - Salary: 30.000AED all included (8.200 USD) - FINAL OFFER
> - Benefits: Health Insurance for the whole family +Flight Tickets
> 
> *2- Miami*
> - Company: Startup with high growth planned the coming years - 300-500 Employees
> - Role: Senior Vice President - Project Management
> - Salary: 160/180kUSD per year - Approx. 10.000 USD net salary per month
> - Benefits: 25% Bonus based on salary + Equity + Benefits: Health Insurance for the whole family
> 
> *3- Sydney*
> - Company: Startup with high growth - 300-500 Employees
> - Role: Project Manager
> - Salary: 130kAUD - Approx. 6.100USD per month net salary per month
> - Benefits: Health Insurance
> 
> My preference is mainly between Dubai and Miami.
> 
> Do you have any suggestions?
> 
> For US expats, would you consider a position in the US like the one explained above and why?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## BlueWave

The_Froggy said:


> Hello All,
> 
> i post my question here as I know Dubai and people here are from everywhere and can clearly help me to take my decision
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I'm in my early 30's with a small family (my wife and our lovely 5-years old kid).
> 
> I have today 3 proposals on the table: Dubai, Miami or Sydney.
> A dilemma is in front of me....
> 
> I am currently Senior IT Project Manager with a strong expertise in e-Commerce solutions in a big MNC.
> 
> I received the following proposals:
> 
> *1- Dubai*
> - Company: Startup backed by a Big Player in the Middle East (Multi-Billion Dollars company) - 100+ Employees
> - Role: Project Manager
> - Salary: 30.000AED all included (8.200 USD) - FINAL OFFER
> - Benefits: Health Insurance for the whole family +Flight Tickets
> 
> *2- Miami*
> - Company: Startup with high growth planned the coming years - 300-500 Employees
> - Role: Senior Vice President - Project Management
> - Salary: 160/180kUSD per year - Approx. 10.000 USD net salary per month
> - Benefits: 25% Bonus based on salary + Equity + Benefits: Health Insurance for the whole family
> 
> *3- Sydney*
> - Company: Startup with high growth - 300-500 Employees
> - Role: Project Manager
> - Salary: 130kAUD - Approx. 6.100USD per month net salary per month
> - Benefits: Health Insurance
> 
> My preference is mainly between Dubai and Miami.
> 
> Do you have any suggestions?
> 
> For US expats, would you consider a position in the US like the one explained above and why?
> 
> Thanks!


Definitely Miami!
You can live in a nice suburb with FREE public schools. 
No state tax in Fl, you only pay federal tax. You can calculate your net paycheck using this website
http://www.paycheckcity.com/calculator/salary/


----------



## BlueWave

Hi all, I want to ask how/if I can negotiate a better salary...
I am single with a 14 yo kid. Mid-lever career in IT in the U.S. Almost done with my Masters.
Salary: 340,000 plus bonus. No housing allowance, possible school allowance. Vacation time is standard, and it is way better then we get here in the U. S.! Health insurance, annual tickets home. No other perks. Honestly, I am seriously considering declining. Even if school expenses are paid, I will be saving as much as I save over here. I am not a big spender and pretty good with money, but it just doesn't seem to be worth it. 
The good: great company and people; job sounds exciting; good career opportunity (making myself more marketable); possibility to vacation in Europe.
Thoughts?
Thanks!


----------



## Lloyd Christmas

A friend of mine has been offered a role here in Dubai and he's keen to know if this is a good offer or not. I've not got any experience in retail industry, hence posting here for him.

The role is for a Senior Visual Merchandiser, based in Dubai. He's got about 6-8 years experience and (he's in his early 30's) It would be looking after approx 2-3 top end stores.

The current offer is 15k p/m, with housing as per of that bundle (at 5k p/m). 1 flight home a year, medical etc.

He'll be sharing an apartment too, so I guess he's rent will be 50k-sh if sharing a two bed apartment or something.

Is this offer any good? Or too low for this type of role and industry? 

Thanks, LC.


----------



## PKGG

Hi All,

From the research done I go to know that , A Senior Associate Job in the Big Four ( EY,PWC,DTT and KPMG) would pay around 14K to 18K

what will be the case if person not working in Big 4 want to move to Big 4 for an Advisory role Considering he is already earning around 18K

More info:
Has 6 yrs exp in Finance Field, Of which 2+ years in Dubai


Thank you


----------



## crt454

BlueWave said:


> Hi all, I want to ask how/if I can negotiate a better salary...
> I am single with a 14 yo kid. Mid-lever career in IT in the U.S. Almost done with my Masters.
> Salary: 340,000 plus bonus. No housing allowance, possible school allowance. Vacation time is standard, and it is way better then we get here in the U. S.! Health insurance, annual tickets home. No other perks. Honestly, I am seriously considering declining. Even if school expenses are paid, I will be saving as much as I save over here. I am not a big spender and pretty good with money, but it just doesn't seem to be worth it.
> The good: great company and people; job sounds exciting; good career opportunity (making myself more marketable); possibility to vacation in Europe.
> Thoughts?
> Thanks!


i wouldn't leave only if the salary is 25% more then what your making, plus they offer you kids school.


----------



## The Rascal

crt454 said:


> i wouldn't leave only if the salary is 25% more then what your making, plus they offer you kids school.


LOL, mercenaries, what happened to giving your kids and you a better upbringing in safety instead of sending them to a high school where some loopy kills them


----------



## BlueWave

The Rascal said:


> crt454 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i wouldn't leave only if the salary is 25% more then what your making, plus they offer you kids school.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, mercenaries, what happened to giving your kids and you a better upbringing in safety instead of sending them to a high school where some loopy kills them
Click to expand...

I don't know where safe is anymore. There are tons of "loopies" here in the U.S., and the worst is that most of them have guns. Our schools lock doors, and usually there are patrols on premises. Will this deter a loopie? But generally, yes, I am also having doubts about the whole move, especially in the light of latest events.


----------



## Dave-o

My wife is looking into a potential job but the whole visa/ tax/ setup seems a bit on the complicated side.

It's a British company, the work will be in Bahrain, one week working from home, one week in Bahrain, they have an office in Abu Dhabi and we live in Dubai. She's currently on a Dubai wife visa and the job will employ her as an external consultant rather than an employee.

Does anyone know anyone who knows about setting yourself up as a consultant and tax implications, where is best to do it? UK? Bahrain? AD? Offshore? How do the visas and work permits work across borders? We have a load of questions if someone would be good enough to PM me some contact details of someone to speak to as it doesn't sound straight forward (to us).


----------



## Stevesolar

Dave-o said:


> My wife is looking into a potential job but the whole visa/ tax/ setup seems a bit on the complicated side.
> 
> It's a British company, the work will be in Bahrain, one week working from home, one week in Bahrain, they have an office in Abu Dhabi and we live in Dubai. She's currently on a Dubai wife visa and the job will employ her as an external consultant rather than an employee.
> 
> Does anyone know anyone who knows about setting yourself up as a consultant and tax implications, where is best to do it? UK? Bahrain? AD? Offshore? How do the visas and work permits work across borders? We have a load of questions if someone would be good enough to PM me some contact details of someone to speak to as it doesn't sound straight forward (to us).


Hi,
By far the easiest way for her to work is to setup a Freezone company in the UAE (Fujairah Creative Freezone have a consultancy category).
Her company would then issue invoices from the UAE and there are no tax implications here and providing she is classed as non-resident in UK (for tax purposes) - then no UK tax implications.
Setup costs would be around 25,000 AED and there are annual renewal fees of around 20,000 AED.
There are plenty of different freezones available - but from my research the above mentioned is one of the easier ones to setup and they have a Dubai office in the Iridium centre (next to Pan Emirates store, Al Barsha).
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Dave-o

Cheers Steve, it's good to know these costs to factor into weighing up whether it's worth taking the contract on.


----------



## rsinner

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> By far the easiest way for her to work is to setup a Freezone company in the UAE (Fujairah Creative Freezone have a consultancy category).
> Her company would then issue invoices from the UAE and there are no tax implications here and providing she is classed as non-resident in UK (for tax purposes) - then no UK tax implications.
> Setup costs would be around 25,000 AED and there are annual renewal fees of around 20,000 AED.
> There are plenty of different freezones available - but from my research the above mentioned is one of the easier ones to setup and they have a Dubai office in the Iridium centre (next to Pan Emirates store, Al Barsha).
> Cheers
> Steve


I have never hired "individuals" but throwing an idea - why can't she invoice as an individual? No set up fees etc in UAE. UK tax implication is the same as above. Business visits to Bahrain can be sponsored by the client (or just visa on arrival). There is no violation of any UAE law AFAIK


----------



## Stevesolar

rsinner said:


> I have never hired "individuals" but throwing an idea - why can't she invoice as an individual? No set up fees etc in UAE. UK tax implication is the same as above. Business visits to Bahrain can be sponsored by the client (or just visa on arrival). There is no violation of any UAE law AFAIK


Hi,
That could be workable - depends on how risk averse she is and whether she is happy working here in what is a bit of a "grey area".
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Dave-o

It would be a no-go if it's a grey area. The company would definitely want everything above board and done properly.


----------



## Stevesolar

Dave-o said:


> It would be a no-go if it's a grey area. The company would definitely want everything above board and done properly.


Hi,
If she is visiting clients in the UAE - rather than working from home, then it is a grey area.
When visiting a UAE client, she could happen to be present when a labour inspector walks into the building.
If they ask her what she is doing and to show a them her labour card - this would not be possible unless she has a work visa or owns her own Freezone company.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Dave-o

"Visiting clients" sounds like she's going to become a lady of negotiable virtue!

It would be good to talk to someone about the ins and outs of the different mechanisms and visas, labour cards etc so she has a clear picture of what to go back to the company with.


----------



## StSt

*advice on a package offer*

Dear All, 

I have a double degree (engineering & Marketing) and I've been working in marketing for more than 7 years. I've received the following offer from an multinational company based in Dubai and I don't know what to think about it : 

- AED 24,000 pper month (split 15,600 basic + 6,000 housing + 2,400 transport allowances)
- Profit Sharing Scheme 3.5 weeks of additional pay around AED 9,000 pper month
- one return economy ticket per year 
- private medical and life assurance plan
- 22 working days annual leave 

Settling in allowance : AED 15,600 + flight ticket 
1 month’s hotel accommodation

I will come to Dubai with my wife who does not have a job for the moment and we don't have kids. 
We want to have good quality of life and live in Dubai Marina Neighborhood which seems the nicest place to live for a young coupe.

Thanks a lot for your quick answers I need to give my feedback this week. 

Best regards


----------



## Tariq1122

Hi please i want to know whats the salary ratio per month in fairmont hotel, in abu dhabi


----------



## The Rascal

StSt said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have a double degree (engineering & Marketing) and I've been working in marketing for more than 7 years. I've received the following offer from an multinational company based in Dubai and I don't know what to think about it :
> 
> - AED 24,000 pper month (split 15,600 basic + 6,000 housing + 2,400 transport allowances)
> - Profit Sharing Scheme 3.5 weeks of additional pay around AED 9,000 pper month
> - one return economy ticket per year
> - private medical and life assurance plan
> - 22 working days annual leave
> 
> Settling in allowance : AED 15,600 + flight ticket
> 1 month’s hotel accommodation
> 
> I will come to Dubai with my wife who does not have a job for the moment and we don't have kids.
> We want to have good quality of life and live in Dubai Marina Neighborhood which seems the nicest place to live for a young coupe.
> 
> Thanks a lot for your quick answers I need to give my feedback this week.
> 
> Best regards


Is it substantially more than you earn now.

If yes, take it, if not, refuse it.

Simples (As a Meerkat once said on a dodgy UK Advert).


----------



## Dave-o

Difficult to tell StSt, a salary package tells us nothing about what you're expecting to do with it. 

If you're expecting to drive about in a Ferrari and live in a big villa with a garden you'll be disappointed. 

72k a year for an apartment in the Marina isn't a lot, you could easily double that budget and not end up with anywhere all that special, Marina is very expensive for what you get. If you're expecting a meal out and a couple of beers once a week, holiday once a year, put by a bit into savings it'll be workable.

Seems an average package for 7 years experience but Dubai is a city with a huge range of pay scales. Life will be far more comfortable when your wife finds work and your income doubles.


----------



## AlexanderP

Hey everyone!
I'm thinking of moving to Dubai, but that's my very first experience in making such decisions. So I need an advice.

Some information about myself:
Education:
Bachelor degree in Linguistics,
Master degree in Foreign affairs.

Experience:
1 year in PwC (Audit) as Consultant
1,5 years in Deutsche Bank as Associate, Senior Analyst.

Can you please advise what is the approximate salary i can claim if I want to continue to work in banking?
I'm about to move to Dubai with my girlfriend, no kids.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## rsinner

AlexanderP said:


> Experience:
> 1 year in PwC (Audit) as Consultant
> 1,5 years in Deutsche Bank as Associate, Senior Analyst.


if you have been an Associate in the investment banking team, you should be able to get similar (gross) salary levels with similar organisations. Local outfits/ boutiques may pay a bit less. 
However, given that you are moving without a job, I must warn you that it is a very small industry and now is a bad time in terms of the general market conditions (and I suspect that's why you are moving as well)


----------



## atak556

Hello All,
I am completely new here and currently in a really good position - hopefully - as has been approached by one of the major market research agencies from Dubai. I currently earn £50k in the UK (after 10yrs experience but as foreigner with 3yrs UK experience, so my UK salary is lower than it perhaps should be... ) and wondering how much would be a good offer from them - in case they will make the offer at all. I have a husband as well so in terms of relocation we need to take into consideration that for a while at least, we would live on my salary only. Also, obviously we want a higher lifestyle, otherwise why we would move. The role they are talking about sounds more serious than my current one, more responsibilities, budget responsibility etc so I would say UK equivalent of £60k? Could anyone help in what would be a good package we can safely take? Many thanks.


----------



## onlykhan

The_Froggy said:


> Hello All,
> 
> i post my question here as I know Dubai and people here are from everywhere and can clearly help me to take my decision .
> 
> I'm in my early 30's with a small family (my wife and our lovely 5-years old kid).
> 
> I have today 3 proposals on the table: Dubai, Miami or Sydney.
> A dilemma is in front of me....
> 
> I am currently Senior IT Project Manager with a strong expertise in e-Commerce solutions in a big MNC.
> 
> I received the following proposals:
> 
> *1- Dubai*
> - Company: Startup backed by a Big Player in the Middle East (Multi-Billion Dollars company) - 100+ Employees
> - Role: Project Manager
> - Salary: 30.000AED all included (8.200 USD) - FINAL OFFER
> - Benefits: Health Insurance for the whole family +Flight Tickets
> 
> *2- Miami*
> - Company: Startup with high growth planned the coming years - 300-500 Employees
> - Role: Senior Vice President - Project Management
> - Salary: 160/180kUSD per year - Approx. 10.000 USD net salary per month
> - Benefits: 25% Bonus based on salary + Equity + Benefits: Health Insurance for the whole family
> 
> *3- Sydney*
> - Company: Startup with high growth - 300-500 Employees
> - Role: Project Manager
> - Salary: 130kAUD - Approx. 6.100USD per month net salary per month
> - Benefits: Health Insurance
> 
> My preference is mainly between Dubai and Miami.
> 
> Do you have any suggestions?
> 
> For US expats, would you consider a position in the US like the one explained above and why?
> 
> Thanks!


Miami Definitely! Dubai and Sydney will be a step backwards if you are making that kind of Money in Miami. Good Luck!


----------



## SteveGone

*USA to Dubai - IT Consultant*

Hello All, 

This is my first post here - so apologies in advance if I break any rule. 
I am working in DC area as an ERP consultant(5 yrs exp + M.S.) with the package of 90k USD. My company is asking me to move to Dubai for about a year time-frame. They are still discussing the package that they have to offer me, but my boss told that they will take care of the housing itself and so the salary would be much less but I don't have any number on the table. 

I am married without kids and I live a upper-middle class life in DC and I expect the same for Dubai. I eat out a lot as well. I am not sure 

1) what should be the salary that I should be offered? :noidea:
2) What should be my talking points if it comes down to counter-offers etc. :fingerscrossed::juggle:

Any other suggestions? I am not so sure about the numbers, work culture etc. 

Thanks!
Steve (DC, USA)


----------



## Lewis1992

*LEwis*

Hi everybody im wondering if you can help me out i've been offered a job as a mechanical engineer in power/oil and gas.

Im 23 dont have a wife (lol), graduated out of university in july '14 and earn about 136 AED (£24500) gross in the uk so about 19500 net in the UK.

I'm in kind of informal discussions at the moment but the numbers that are being banded about are as follows;

salary:150000 AED
accommodation: 55-65000 AED
1 return flight per year
Vehicle: Not sure yet because of the level id be entering at.

Can somebody please offer some advise? I dont know if this is a good offer in Dubai terms seeing as the likes of tv/internet, mobile contract and gyms all seem to be quite expensive...

The vehicle thing is something i would probably try to get something towards best i can...


----------



## The Rascal

So 17,500 all in, it's not great but you could live on it.

Depends if you're thinking long term, you have to get in to get one. Are you office based or offshore? If offshore it's not too clever....


----------



## TallyHo

Assuming the company provides you with a proper 1 bedroom apartment in Dubai Marina or Downtown, inclusive of all utilities, internet etc, I'd go for a base salary of 25K and not a penny less. Ideally 30K/month but they may not stretch to that given housing is taken care of. 




SteveGone said:


> Hello All,
> 
> This is my first post here - so apologies in advance if I break any rule.
> I am working in DC area as an ERP consultant(5 yrs exp + M.S.) with the package of 90k USD. My company is asking me to move to Dubai for about a year time-frame. They are still discussing the package that they have to offer me, but my boss told that they will take care of the housing itself and so the salary would be much less but I don't have any number on the table.
> 
> I am married without kids and I live a upper-middle class life in DC and I expect the same for Dubai. I eat out a lot as well. I am not sure
> 
> 1) what should be the salary that I should be offered? :noidea:
> 2) What should be my talking points if it comes down to counter-offers etc. :fingerscrossed::juggle:
> 
> Any other suggestions? I am not so sure about the numbers, work culture etc.
> 
> Thanks!
> Steve (DC, USA)


----------



## aleleeson

if it is important to you to stay in oil and gas that is a good offer. Oil and Gas is obviously a hard market with the oil price so low. People are being fired and there are A LOT of options for companies at the moment. It is a very good offer for a 23 year old, recent graduate in this current market. 




Lewis1992 said:


> Hi everybody im wondering if you can help me out i've been offered a job as a mechanical engineer in power/oil and gas.
> 
> Im 23 dont have a wife (lol), graduated out of university in july '14 and earn about 136 AED (£24500) gross in the uk so about 19500 net in the UK.
> 
> I'm in kind of informal discussions at the moment but the numbers that are being banded about are as follows;
> 
> salary:150000 AED
> accommodation: 55-65000 AED
> 1 return flight per year
> Vehicle: Not sure yet because of the level id be entering at.
> 
> Can somebody please offer some advise? I dont know if this is a good offer in Dubai terms seeing as the likes of tv/internet, mobile contract and gyms all seem to be quite expensive...
> 
> The vehicle thing is something i would probably try to get something towards best i can...


----------



## mmdNZ

Hello,

This is my first post on here so apologies if I've done something wrong. I've spent the last couple of weeks reading the last 100 pages of this thread. I can't seem to many, if any, posts from Engineers on here (besides the one just a couple of posts back).

I'm a Mechanical Engineer who got quite lucky in ending up as a Technical Project Manager / Project Engineer for a government district health board (as a client-representative), spearheading mid-size infrastructure and construction projects (US$1.5mil/year portfolio). I have 2.5 years of experience so far. Also, I'm brown skinned, but have a strong American accent and a NZ passport - I understand the importance of this stuff in UAE.

Any guidelines on what I can expect $$ wise there? Are there any consultant engineers on here that I could talk to for some advice? 

Thanks!


----------



## Windsweptdragon

mmdNZ said:


> Hello,
> 
> This is my first post on here so apologies if I've done something wrong. I've spent the last couple of weeks reading the last 100 pages of this thread. I can't seem to many, if any, posts from Engineers on here (besides the one just a couple of posts back).
> 
> I'm a Mechanical Engineer who got quite lucky in ending up as a Technical Project Manager / Project Engineer for a government district health board (as a client-representative), spearheading mid-size infrastructure and construction projects (US$1.5mil/year portfolio). I have 2.5 years of experience so far. Also, I'm brown skinned, but have a strong American accent and a NZ passport - I understand the importance of this stuff in UAE.
> 
> Any guidelines on what I can expect $$ wise there? Are there any consultant engineers on here that I could talk to for some advice?
> 
> Thanks!


Feel free to drop me a PM when you get to 5 posts. Its not all great news unfortunately as a lot of consultancies have a no hire policy at the moment. If you only have 2.5 years experience potential salary won't be amazing either.


----------



## jdash

Hey all, question regarding EOSB (End of Service Benefits) in the UAE, as background to my question, I'm already here in the UAE but my contract up to this point has been with a US company but is being acquired by a UAE company. EOSB wasn't a part of my original contract due to retirement options in the US.

Is it common practice for a company to only offer EOSB on a percentage of your basic salary (eg only report say 50% or 60% as your basic salary for computation of EOSB)? I'm in a unique situation where we are largely negotiating contract details and this one is hard to line up since it wasn't in my original contract.

Thanks!


----------



## Ahassanmaly

Hello,
I am currently single and planning to get married within next year
I have an offer from a corporate in the aviation industry (LCA)
Basic is 6600+housing 4400+Transport 1000
Annual leave 21 working days + public holidays
1 ticket yearly for me, spouse, kids
Medical insurance for me and spouse + kids
No school allowance unfortunately 
I am planning to live in Sharjah, can someone enlighten me if this offer would guarantee a good living standard ?

I am not looking for a fancy every night clubing life style but rather a calm one with early nights and a treating myself once or twice a week at a good restaurant or outing 

Thank You !


----------



## eliashage

I Am mechanical engineer with 1.5 years of experience in construction field.
I have an offer :
Basic Salary: 8000AED
Housing and other allowances: 5000AED
Insurance and transportation are also provided 
30 days off per year
1 round trip ticket per year
Is this a good offer ?


----------



## Cass84

Hi All,

Could you please guide me on the expected salary for Assistant Manager role in Big 4. After going through various posts I understood that the package will vary based on nationality. I am from India and having almost 7+ in risk assurance domain. Your responses will help me to negotiate with the employer.

Thanks


----------



## rsinner

jdash said:


> Hey all, question regarding EOSB (End of Service Benefits) in the UAE, as background to my question, I'm already here in the UAE but my contract up to this point has been with a US company but is being acquired by a UAE company. EOSB wasn't a part of my original contract due to retirement options in the US.
> 
> Is it common practice for a company to only offer EOSB on a percentage of your basic salary (eg only report say 50% or 60% as your basic salary for computation of EOSB)? I'm in a unique situation where we are largely negotiating contract details and this one is hard to line up since it wasn't in my original contract.
> 
> Thanks!


the EOSB is calculated on the "basic" salary only, not allowances. Allowance could be zero to say 70% of a lot of packages in the region. But EOSB is always on 100% of the basic. The employment contract will clearly need to say what the basic salary is.


----------



## jdash

rsinner said:


> jdash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey all, question regarding EOSB (End of Service Benefits) in the UAE, as background to my question, I'm already here in the UAE but my contract up to this point has been with a US company but is being acquired by a UAE company. EOSB wasn't a part of my original contract due to retirement options in the US.
> 
> Is it common practice for a company to only offer EOSB on a percentage of your basic salary (eg only report say 50% or 60% as your basic salary for computation of EOSB)? I'm in a unique situation where we are largely negotiating contract details and this one is hard to line up since it wasn't in my original contract.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> the EOSB is calculated on the "basic" salary only, not allowances. Allowance could be zero to say 70% of a lot of packages in the region. But EOSB is always on 100% of the basic. The employment contract will clearly need to say what the basic salary is.
Click to expand...

Got it on the allowances part, the part that is confusing me is the basic says: xxxxx per month. But then in the EOSB section it says that "for purposes of EOSB calculation they will use 50% of my basic salary" it seems odd to me. Thanks for the help!


----------



## The Rascal

jdash said:


> Got it on the allowances part, the part that is confusing me is the basic says: xxxxx per month. But then in the EOSB section it says that "for purposes of EOSB calculation they will use 50% of my basic salary" it seems odd to me. Thanks for the help!


That is illegal, it is always on 100% of the basic salary, so if your base is 10k, it is based on that, not 5k

If I was you, I'd now be listening to the massive alarm bells that are ringing now (hopefully), if a company is prepared to break federal labour law _before _you start, what must they be like to work for?


----------



## LesFroggitts

jdash said:


> Got it on the allowances part, the part that is confusing me is the basic says: xxxxx per month. But then in the EOSB section it says that "for purposes of EOSB calculation they will use 50% of my basic salary" it seems odd to me. Thanks for the help!


Is it possible that what they're trying for is to include an EOSB for the time whilst you were contracted to the US company which they're now buying. Presuming that you were paid from the US and not locally here in the UAE.

This may be a 'sweetner' to keep you onboard - if so then maybe you could negotiate with them for this reduced basis of EOSB up to the time of becoming a UAE company and from then onwards the 'full' EOSB calculation must be effective.


----------



## jdash

LesFroggitts said:


> jdash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got it on the allowances part, the part that is confusing me is the basic says: xxxxx per month. But then in the EOSB section it says that "for purposes of EOSB calculation they will use 50% of my basic salary" it seems odd to me. Thanks for the help!
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible that what they're trying for is to include an EOSB for the time whilst you were contracted to the US company which they're now buying. Presuming that you were paid from the US and not locally here in the UAE.
> 
> This may be a 'sweetner' to keep you onboard - if so then maybe you could negotiate with them for this reduced basis of EOSB up to the time of becoming a UAE company and from then onwards the 'full' EOSB calculation must be effective.
Click to expand...

Unfortunately not the situation here, they aren't buying the company just the client is giving them the contract and all of us along with it. Confusing situation in theory related to emiratization.


----------



## Stevesolar

jdash said:


> Unfortunately not the situation here, they aren't buying the company just the client is giving them the contract and all of us along with it. Confusing situation in theory related to emiratization.


Hi,
If you will be working for a UAE private company, under UAE Labour laws - then they will need to pay your EOSB based on the basic salary declared in your official UAE labour contract. 
You just need to be vigilant in what is written in that contract before you sign it.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## jdash

Stevesolar said:


> jdash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately not the situation here, they aren't buying the company just the client is giving them the contract and all of us along with it. Confusing situation in theory related to emiratization.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> If you will be working for a UAE private company, under UAE Labour laws - then they will need to pay your EOSB based on the basic salary declared in your official UAE labour contract.
> You just need to be vigilant in what is written in that contract before you sign it.
> Cheers
> Steve
Click to expand...

So sounds like what they will be doing is writing up the official UAE labour contract with only 50% of my actual basic, ugh. At what point do people normally sign the actual labour contract? Right now all I've seen is the company's contract "offer" not a UAE labour contract.


----------



## rsinner

jdash said:


> So sounds like what they will be doing is writing up the official UAE labour contract with only 50% of my actual basic, ugh. At what point do people normally sign the actual labour contract? Right now all I've seen is the company's contract "offer" not a UAE labour contract.


Probably right before they apply for your visa.
No room for negotiation?


----------



## jdash

rsinner said:


> jdash said:
> 
> 
> 
> So sounds like what they will be doing is writing up the official UAE labour contract with only 50% of my actual basic, ugh. At what point do people normally sign the actual labour contract? Right now all I've seen is the company's contract "offer" not a UAE labour contract.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably right before they apply for your visa.
> No room for negotiation?
Click to expand...

That's all we've been doing for a couple of weeks, it's an odd situation as it's essentially negotiation on how our contracts transfer, this "50%" line is in the newest version of the contract hence this line of questioning. Thanks for everyone's advice in the matter. This was all sprung very quickly so we are working out the details in motion.


----------



## possibleexpatdubai

*Offer*

Hi,
I am an IT Project manager with 15 years of experience in big consultancy firms. I have been offered a job in Dubai with a 33k AED/month salary (that includes basic salary and housing allowances) + 1 flightback/year + health insurance. Is this a good package, i.e. in market conditions?
Thanks


----------



## ghana1

*Labourer salary in clothing company FZ.*

I am a Ghanaian and currently in Ghana, I'm yet to get my offer letter after filling the FZ. application form. The agent my home country told me I will get overtime in addition to what I saw on the form(AED 600-1200). I don't have problem with the salary as my main dream is to get to my dream land(UAE) as I know I can change job to my main interest area(Security). I want to know from this Forum how long can I serve my sponsor and later change company? Is it possible to change company within FZ, or outside FZ ??? Hope to hear from you please.


----------



## abudhabidu

I'm currently living in Germany earning about 65,000 euro before taxes (around 42,000 after taxes). I'm married with no kids. I got a offer as Software Engineer, IT security in Abu Dhabi.

Salary: 25,000 (300,000) AED = 6313 euro (75,756 euro)
Housing: 6,000 (72,000) AED = 1515 euro (18,180 euro)
Transport: 1,500 (18,000) AED = 378 euro (4,536 euro)
Sum: around 390,000 AED = 98,484 euro

4 years experience, IT security. 

I want to save 60k Euro a year, possible?


----------



## HoHo1234

hey all, new to the forum... and hope to get some help.

27 years old from hong kong, earning around 13000aed, who still live with my parents when i can't really afford a decent place... 

got an offer with 19.8k aed... all inclusive as take home cash ... 
I am good with other non cash benefit like, return flight ticket and medical etc offered by the company. 

so basically i was looking at how much more i could save in dubai then i will decide if i really go with that offer. I yet to have my international driving license, on probation term in HKG and expect will be ready in 2016 Nov or i could gain the license in dubai of course(which i will need to take a look of the steps as well). 

Even in HKG I don't eat out much and prefer cooking myself when it's more healthy and fresher for the selection of food, but of course, no harm to try different cuisines in dubai. I hit gym quite often as well. I am okay with shared room. Since apartment is small in hkg in general, so i don't expect a big one in the first place but clean and tidy is needed.

I am still trying to absorb the information on cost of living. 

Any information i could use, i want to save somewhere around 100k aed a year and that's mean i will have 140k a year for everything... (it does look a bit impossible to me given all the cases i have seen...)

is it realistics??


----------



## SteveGone

TallyHo said:


> Assuming the company provides you with a proper 1 bedroom apartment in Dubai Marina or Downtown, inclusive of all utilities, internet etc, I'd go for a base salary of 25K and not a penny less. Ideally 30K/month but they may not stretch to that given housing is taken care of.


HI Tally, 

Thanks for getting back to me. 
This is the offer that I am getting... 
Base Salary AED 220,000
Housing Allowance AED 80,000

What do you think ? 

Regards, 
Steve


----------



## Sunder

abudhabidu said:


> I'm currently living in Germany earning about 65,000 euro before taxes (around 42,000 after taxes). I'm married with no kids. I got a offer as Software Engineer, IT security in Abu Dhabi.
> 
> Salary: 25,000 (300,000) AED = 6313 euro (75,756 euro)
> Housing: 6,000 (72,000) AED = 1515 euro (18,180 euro)
> Transport: 1,500 (18,000) AED = 378 euro (4,536 euro)
> Sum: around 390,000 AED = 98,484 euro
> 
> 4 years experience, IT security.
> 
> I want to save 60k Euro a year, possible?


Hi Abudhabidu,
Saving 60K Euros seems tough, if your wife isnt working.

Lets calculate:

Housing - Studio - 70,000AED/Year , 1Bedroom 85-90000AED/year ( Abu Dhabi guys can have better idea on the rent, you can check dubizzle.com for latest trends).
Utilities - 350AED per month for Wifi and TV ( minimum package), Electricity and water ~500AED per month.
Car - 1500 AED for rent or EMI and 300-400AED per month for gas.
Groceries for 2 - should be in range of 2000-3000 AED per month.

This adds close to 12000AED per month means 144,000 AED per year. So you save 240,000AED which is 58000 Euros a year.

Please note that Mobile bill, eating out, shopping, Agency fees and security deposit for housing( yearly basis) and all other fancy stuff has not been taken into account.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## stupot76

*Teaching offer*

Hi all,

Thanks for setting up this thread. I've been made the following offer for a teaching job in Abu Dhabi:

_Basic Salary = Approx 15,000AED p/m or 180,000AED p/y
Plus:
Accommodation Allowance = 11,600AED p/m or 139,000AED p/y
Medical Insurance – Self, spouse
Relocation Allowance (One-time payment on arrival) = 20,000AED
Air ticket for employee, spouse and 3 dependent children below the age of 18 years
Annual Gratuity Plus other benefits as per Govt. policies_

That basically works out at 26,000 AED p/m or 320,000 p/y.

Is that enough for a married couple (no children) to live on and save a decent amount? My wife won't work to begin with, but may later if she can find something. I'm also concerned about the set up costs.

Cheers!


----------



## TallyHo

Your current salary is 90K USD.

You are being offered a package worth 81K USD (it seems like they're not offering housing outright but a separate housing allowance?). 

Why would you move to Dubai to make less money?

Yes, it's tax free, BUT you are getting no pension, no contribution to social security, nothing, nada, zip. Even if you crunch the numbers to try to justify accepting the job, what happens as your contract ends? Do you need to return to the US to look for another job? How many months of lost income do you forgo? 

Not worth it. They need to offer you as a minimum what you currently make. It's a very expensive city. 

But (and I say this carefully) if you have other objectives in mind, you really want to sample living overseas for a few years, you really want to take advantage of generous annual leave days to travel as much as you can, and you don't mind taking a small salary cut that is sort of offset by the tax-free status, you can live on that income and you'll even save quite a bit if you're frugal. Find a cheaper 1-bedroom apartment in the Marina or better, out in Sports City, drive a basic car, don't go crazy with brunches and shopping, you'll have a decent amount of disposable income. And, who knows, you may even find a better paying job after a year in Dubai as you're already on ground. 

It all comes down to your priorities.



SteveGone said:


> HI Tally,
> 
> Thanks for getting back to me.
> This is the offer that I am getting...
> Base Salary AED 220,000
> Housing Allowance AED 80,000
> 
> What do you think ?
> 
> Regards,
> Steve


----------



## Sunder

stupot76 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thanks for setting up this thread. I've been made the following offer for a teaching job in Abu Dhabi:
> 
> _Basic Salary = Approx 15,000AED p/m or 180,000AED p/y
> Plus:
> Accommodation Allowance = 11,600AED p/m or 139,000AED p/y
> Medical Insurance – Self, spouse
> Relocation Allowance (One-time payment on arrival) = 20,000AED
> Air ticket for employee, spouse and 3 dependent children below the age of 18 years
> Annual Gratuity Plus other benefits as per Govt. policies_
> 
> That basically works out at 26,000 AED p/m or 320,000 p/y.
> 
> Is that enough for a married couple (no children) to live on and save a decent amount? My wife won't work to begin with, but may later if she can find something. I'm also concerned about the set up costs.
> 
> Cheers!


Hi Stupot,

Ask them about the kids school fees are they paying anything on that ( for future use). Please also ask them whether they will provide you the accommodation allowance or will they directly pay to the landlord.
Last but not the least try to negotiate, stating that costs are going up, its expensive city to live in, taxes in future maybe ? etc etc.
Gratuity is paid after 3 yrs or 5 yrs ( I am still confused on that).
Its liveable for a couple.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## Aussie_G

Hi there,

Glad this thread is still open as I need some advise re: a job offer I just recently received.

I work as a Digital Marketing Manager focussing on Mobile (10+ years experience).

So the offer I received is AED28,000 per month broken down as follows:
Basic Salary: AED 16,900
Housing Allowance: AED 8,500 (Company provided or accommodation within the Emirate of Abu Dhabi only)
General Allowance: AED 2,600
Total: AED 28,000

Other Benefits:
Insurance
End of Service Benefits
Employee Discounts and Special Offers

Taking housing allowance out, AED19500 is equal to AUD7,356; I used to get AUD7,600 (net of taxes) back in my previous job here in Sydney...(though out of this is I take out rent, private health insurance, etc).

Any thoughts on whether this is within market rate over there?

Appreciate your advise in advance guys!


----------



## Sunder

Aussie_G said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Glad this thread is still open as I need some advise re: a job offer I just recently received.
> 
> I work as a Digital Marketing Manager focussing on Mobile (10+ years experience).
> 
> So the offer I received is AED28,000 per month broken down as follows:
> Basic Salary: AED 16,900
> Housing Allowance: AED 8,500 (Company provided or accommodation within the Emirate of Abu Dhabi only)
> General Allowance: AED 2,600
> Total: AED 28,000
> 
> Other Benefits:
> Insurance
> End of Service Benefits
> Employee Discounts and Special Offers
> 
> Taking housing allowance out, AED19500 is equal to AUD7,356; I used to get AUD7,600 (net of taxes) back in my previous job here in Sydney...(though out of this is I take out rent, private health insurance, etc).
> 
> Any thoughts on whether this is within market rate over there?
> 
> Appreciate your advise in advance guys!


Hi Aussie_G,

How big is your family ?? If you are single good package, married Just ok, married with 2 kids very bad.

You can check previous posts on the cost of living basically utilities, groceries, gas and car. Mostly it depends on your lifestyle of living. You eat out most of the time, shop a lot and spurge, this is not the salary to come to Abu Dhabi.

You also need to find out about relocation allowance, Kids School fees allowance initial 15-30 days of stay while you are here etc.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## expatcdn

Good day everyone,

I recently received an offer from Emirates in Dubai - Grade 6 as an operations supervisor. The package is approximately AED 6,300 and Housing Allowance of approximately AED 2,700. Both amounts are per month. No other monetary allowances.

Medical coverage provided - Cat B ( do not know what that is - have to inquire).

30 days of vacation, annual leave and etc. What everyone offers from what i understand. 

I am single. Personally, I feel the amount is low. I do not know what the industry norm is and wanted to find out if this is a fair offer. If not what would be reasonable amount. I am in no urgency to take this offer and uplift and move to Dubai. I have a good job here in the airline industry which is stable and have all the social services needed to raise a family in the future as well here in Canada.

Just curious what you guys think, any and all input is greatly sppreciated.

Tahnk you.


----------



## kk23

I recently received an offer in Dubai as follows
Basic salary = AED/PY 240,000.00
House allowance = AED/PY 120,000.00
Education for kids = AED/PY 48,000.00
Ticket + Medical covered.

Please advise on the offer.


----------



## AdamQ

expatcdn said:


> Good day everyone,
> 
> I recently received an offer from Emirates in Dubai - Grade 6 as an operations supervisor. The package is approximately AED 6,300 and Housing Allowance of approximately AED 2,700. Both amounts are per month. No other monetary allowances.
> 
> Medical coverage provided - Cat B ( do not know what that is - have to inquire).
> 
> 30 days of vacation, annual leave and etc. What everyone offers from what i understand.
> 
> I am single. Personally, I feel the amount is low. I do not know what the industry norm is and wanted to find out if this is a fair offer. If not what would be reasonable amount. I am in no urgency to take this offer and uplift and move to Dubai. I have a good job here in the airline industry which is stable and have all the social services needed to raise a family in the future as well here in Canada.
> 
> Just curious what you guys think, any and all input is greatly sppreciated.
> 
> Tahnk you.




Pretty low if you ask me, 

Just think about how much benefits you are already giving up in Canada

Im actually shocked with the package, you can do way better somewhere else but its just my opinion what do i know.


----------



## AdamQ

but good luck either ways


----------



## green_surfer

Hi all,

I will be giving an interview for a faculty position(Ass. Prof.) at UAE University, Al Ain. I have PhD in Engineering from an internationally high ranked university and over 04 years of post doctoral experience (academic research at another reputed university + work at MNC) and several international publications. I have 3 children, so we are a family of 5 moving from EU to the UAE. 

I appreciate if anyone can provide me with the following information.

Max. basic salary I can expect?
What is the quality of the university provided housing or they simply offer housing allowance?
Does University provide school fee for the children? How much?
How is the reputation of UAE University as an employer?
Do they consider the the salary and benefits of the last job to determine the salary (like I have free children education in EU)? 

Someone told me that basic salary may vary between 15k-20k with some allowance of 2-3k on top.

I am not desperate for this position but will consider in case it is competitive but would also like to know before hand some estimations from people living in GCC to evaluate the competitiveness of the offer.

In general, I have heard stories that some employers do change the terms and conditions of the job contract (including salary) once you are there; is it correct? Any advance counter measure against this type of risk?

Regardless of any specific employer, what is the remuneration package should I expect with my qualification to live a comfortable life (not lavish) with my family in Al Ain with children attending an international school, and still be able to make some savings?

Thank you in advance for your replies.


----------



## sahilsharma2004

*Big 4 Consulting firm*

hey everyone I have got an offer from one of the Big 4 consulting firms for 13K AED per month plus insurance and medical. There will also be some variable pay component but not counting it. Further i a being offered the tickets etc. 

My girlfriend is already working there and making roughly 10K aed a month. 

Currently i get around 3,334 aed in India after paying all taxes etc. 

My girlfriend and i do plan to stay together and rent out a big studio or maybe a 1bhk with a max rental of 5k/pm. 

Does this offer sound good?


----------



## Sunder

sahilsharma2004 said:


> hey everyone I have got an offer from one of the Big 4 consulting firms for 13K AED per month plus insurance and medical. There will also be some variable pay component but not counting it. Further i a being offered the tickets etc.
> 
> My girlfriend is already working there and making roughly 10K aed a month.
> 
> Currently i get around 3,334 aed in India after paying all taxes etc.
> 
> My girlfriend and i do plan to stay together and rent out a big studio or maybe a 1bhk with a max rental of 5k/pm.
> 
> Does this offer sound good?


Hi sahilsharma2004,

Staying together without marriage is illegal here. You can check out flats on dubizzle.com but I am sure you will not find any decent flats in that budget ( 6-7k per month is a good budget). It also depends where is your office and your GF's office located, how much you can travel etc.


----------



## ndineth

Hi Everyone, 

I've got an offer from a company in Dubai for the post of IT Support Specialist. Their package is about 5000 AED. Currently I earn about 2100 working here. Need your advise to decide on this. 
Thank you


----------



## sahilsharma2004

Sunder said:


> Hi sahilsharma2004,
> 
> Staying together without marriage is illegal here. You can check out flats on dubizzle.com but I am sure you will not find any decent flats in that budget ( 6-7k per month is a good budget). It also depends where is your office and your GF's office located, how much you can travel etc.


My office is in Emaar Square, whereas she works in JLT. She has the advantage that she has an office pick-up. As far as travelling goes, i am comfortable with a 45 minute commute via a metro.


----------



## Sunder

sahilsharma2004 said:


> My office is in Emaar Square, whereas she works in JLT. She has the advantage that she has an office pick-up. As far as travelling goes, i am comfortable with a 45 minute commute via a metro.


You can have a look in Burjuman,Karama and Bur Dubai Areas (60-75K per year rent). I am not sure what can you get in your budget. Living in JLT can be a costly affair, you need to check dubizzle about the current rates in Dubai.


----------



## BOS101

Hi Everyone, 

Just joined the forum and hoping to get some advice as I'm looking to move to Dubai in the new year.
I work in Marketing and have 5 years experience in top-tier companies. (Masters Degree etc.) Would it be realistic to expect a salary of 30,000 AED and upwards with this much experience? Also, do all companies offer accommodation assistance or just some? 

Any info/opinions would be appreciated! 
Thanks


----------



## Newlook89

Hi, I have been thinking about working in Dubai for some time now. I have been offered a job as a leasing consultant. There is no basic so it is a commission only role. However, I have been told that it is easily achievable to make at least £2000- 4000 GBP a month as standard but will make more depending on how hard working I am. The job does not come with a company car or accommodation and the flights are my responsibility. My motive for the relocation is to elevate my career and save a lot of money to eventually bring back to the UK, but from the cost of living according to my research that might be a difficult task.

What are your opinions. Do you think there is great opportunity to make lots of money in leasing and with living cost is it feasible to achieve a decent amount of savings?

Also are there any real estate/sales company's in Dubai offereing a basic to expats?


----------



## Stevesolar

Newlook89 said:


> Hi, I have been thinking about working in Dubai for some time now. I have been offered a job as a leasing consultant. There is no basic so it is a commission only role. However, I have been told that it is easily achievable to make at least £2000- 4000 GBP a month as standard but will make more depending on how hard working I am. The job does not come with a company car or accommodation and the flights are my responsibility. My motive for the relocation is to elevate my career and save a lot of money to eventually bring back to the UK, but from the cost of living according to my research that might be a difficult task.
> 
> What are your opinions. Do you think there is great opportunity to make lots of money in leasing and with living cost is it feasible to achieve a decent amount of savings?
> 
> Also are there any real estate/sales company's in Dubai offereing a basic to expats?


Hi,
You would be mad to come and work in Dubai for a company that does not provide at least a liveable basic salary and pay for essentials like return flights, visa, travel expenses and in a sales role - a company car.
Dubai is an increasingly expensive city to live in and you would struggle to make any money in your first six months - so unless you are prepared to live on existing savings - you would soon be living like a pauper.
Many companies in your industry don't seem to hire people in the correct manner. The proper way is for you to send them copies of your passport and other relevant documents - the company should then apply for a work visa and send you the pink entry slip for you to use on your arrival in Dubai. Once you arrive, you would then start the visa process and within a few weeks get your work visa, driving license and find somewhere to live.
The way bad companies do it, is for you to arrive on a visit visa and they then let you work illegally and expect you to do a border run every 30 days to renew your visit visa.
You won't be able to get a local driving license or health insurance on a visit visa - so would be very exposed.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Newlook89

Stevesolar said:


> Newlook89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I have been thinking about working in Dubai for some time now. I have been offered a job as a leasing consultant. There is no basic so it is a commission only role. However, I have been told that it is easily achievable to make at least £2000- 4000 GBP a month as standard but will make more depending on how hard working I am. The job does not come with a company car or accommodation and the flights are my responsibility. My motive for the relocation is to elevate my career and save a lot of money to eventually bring back to the UK, but from the cost of living according to my research that might be a difficult task.
> 
> What are your opinions. Do you think there is great opportunity to make lots of money in leasing and with living cost is it feasible to achieve a decent amount of savings?
> 
> Also are there any real estate/sales company's in Dubai offereing a basic to expats?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> You would be mad to come and work in Dubai for a company that does not provide at least a liveable basic salary and pay for essentials like return flights, visa, travel expenses and in a sales role - a company car.
> Dubai is an increasingly expensive city to live in and you would struggle to make any money in your first six months - so unless you are prepared to live on existing savings - you would soon be living like a pauper.
> Many companies in your industry don't seem to hire people in the correct manner. The proper way is for you to send them copies of your passport and other relevant documents - the company should then apply for a work visa and send you the pink entry slip for you to use on your arrival in Dubai. Once you arrive, you would then start the visa process and within a few weeks get your work visa, driving license and find somewhere to live.
> The way bad companies do it, is for you to arrive on a visit visa and they then let you work illegally and expect you to do a border run every 30 days to renew your visit visa.
> You won't be able to get a local driving license or health insurance on a visit visa - so would be very exposed.
> Cheers
> Steve
Click to expand...

Thanks for the reply Steve.

They will be providing the visa and I have sent a copy of my passport however I will be liable for the cost if I leave within a year and most benefits are given after a year such as flights home etc.

Gosh I don't have savings to get me by for 6 months, just for 2months until I start to hopefully earn. Can I ask why u say it will take at least 6 months to earn, is the leasing industry really cut throat!

Hmm I was initially excited but the more I think about it I think it would be difficult to gain a sufficient amount of savings with such high living cost. Although, I have thought that if I go I will look for other opportunities whilst in Dubai but even that seems unfeasible because of the high visa cost I will then face.


----------



## BedouGirl

Newlook89 said:


> Thanks for the reply Steve. They will be providing the visa and I have sent a copy of my passport however I will be liable for the cost if I leave within a year and most benefits are given after a year such as flights home etc. Gosh I don't have savings to get me by for 6 months, just for 2months until I start to hopefully earn. Can I ask why u say it will take at least 6 months to earn, is the leasing industry really cut throat! Hmm I was initially excited but the more I think about it I think it would be difficult to gain a sufficient amount of savings with such high living cost. Although, I have thought that if I go I will look for other opportunities whilst in Dubai but even that seems unfeasible because of the high visa cost I will then face.


There have been so many threads on this very subject. Use the search engine, read them and give this offer serious consideration. Most of the posters who ask the question don't take the advice and I can think of only one occasion when someone has come back to us and said we were wrong. This advice isn't just for realtors, it's also for people offered jobs as 'financial advisors'. Sorry if this isn't what you want to hear, but it may save you a lot of heartache in the future.


----------



## Newlook89

BedouGirl said:


> Newlook89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply Steve. They will be providing the visa and I have sent a copy of my passport however I will be liable for the cost if I leave within a year and most benefits are given after a year such as flights home etc. Gosh I don't have savings to get me by for 6 months, just for 2months until I start to hopefully earn. Can I ask why u say it will take at least 6 months to earn, is the leasing industry really cut throat! Hmm I was initially excited but the more I think about it I think it would be difficult to gain a sufficient amount of savings with such high living cost. Although, I have thought that if I go I will look for other opportunities whilst in Dubai but even that seems unfeasible because of the high visa cost I will then face.
> 
> 
> 
> There have been so many threads on this very subject. Use the search engine, read them and give this offer serious consideration. Most of the posters who ask the question don't take the advice and I can think of only one occasion when someone has come back to us and said we were wrong. This advice isn't just for realtors, it's also for people offered jobs as 'financial advisors'. Sorry if this isn't what you want to hear, but it may save you a lot of heartache in the future.
Click to expand...

BedouGirl Thank you for your response. I'm defo here to seriously consider any advice given, I have not accepted the offer yet so any advice will really be taken into consideration. I have used the search engine but this question was very specific to my situation and I did not find a satisfactory answer that is why I decided to post the question for real time advice to my specific circumstances.


----------



## BedouGirl

Search real estate


----------



## BitBalls

*Seems a decent salary*

hey All

Newbie here with a question. So I have been offered a package of 45000 AED a month high seems a good monthly wage to me but from this my worry is rent and also 2 kids education ( both currently in private). Is this salary decent for me to a. Rent a 4 bed villa and also put 2 kids into education. The company will subsidise the fees with at least 70,000 AED per school term each which seems ok. Am I worrying about nothing here ??


----------



## Sunder

BitBalls said:


> hey All
> 
> Newbie here with a question. So I have been offered a package of 45000 AED a month high seems a good monthly wage to me but from this my worry is rent and also 2 kids education ( both currently in private). Is this salary decent for me to a. Rent a 4 bed villa and also put 2 kids into education. The company will subsidise the fees with at least 70,000 AED per school term each which seems ok. Am I worrying about nothing here ??


Hi,

You can have a look on the previous posts about the cost of living. For a 4 bedroom villa, please check at dubizzle.com. 

Seems like a decent package, then it all depends on your life style. If you want to shop every weekend, eat out most of the time, then you need to recalculate the offer.

Please also try to negotiate to increase the salary, as yearly increments are <5%.

All the best.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## mark woodsey

*mark woods*

Hi I have just had my offer letter from the first group in Dubai and I am due to move over from the UK in Feb 2016 .

The offer letter offers £2000 per month plus commission but the basic is only for first 3 months ,I have over 20 years experience in sales and management so selling property would be a good fit ,however I been told you can rent monthly is this true and how much will I find a one bedroom apartment for a month ,any advice would be very helpful guys 
Many thanks 
Mark woods


----------



## LesFroggitts

mark woodsey said:


> Hi I have just had my offer letter from the first group in Dubai and I am due to move over from the UK in Feb 2016 .
> 
> The offer letter offers £2000 per month plus commission but the basic is only for first 3 months ,I have over 20 years experience in sales and management so selling property would be a good fit ,however I been told you can rent monthly is this true and how much will I find a one bedroom apartment for a month ,any advice would be very helpful guys
> Many thanks
> Mark woods


Please take some time to read http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...4-ultimate-guide-renting-apartment-dubai.html where the majority of any questions you may have about accommodation in Dubai can be found.


----------



## crt454

BitBalls said:


> hey All
> 
> Newbie here with a question. So I have been offered a package of 45000 AED a month high seems a good monthly wage to me but from this my worry is rent and also 2 kids education ( both currently in private). Is this salary decent for me to a. Rent a 4 bed villa and also put 2 kids into education. The company will subsidise the fees with at least 70,000 AED per school term each which seems ok. Am I worrying about nothing here ??


I'm sure that's WAY more then what you make back home or else you wouldn't question, people always wanting more more more.


----------



## crt454

mark woodsey said:


> Hi I have just had my offer letter from the first group in Dubai and I am due to move over from the UK in Feb 2016 .
> 
> The offer letter offers £2000 per month plus commission but the basic is only for first 3 months ,I have over 20 years experience in sales and management so selling property would be a good fit ,however I been told you can rent monthly is this true and how much will I find a one bedroom apartment for a month ,any advice would be very helpful guys
> Many thanks
> Mark woods


I would pass on this,2000 is way to low for uk standards, maybe for some others from 3rd world countries this would be a blessing and they can build home in there country.


----------



## mark woodsey

*mark woods*



crt454 said:


> I would pass on this,2000 is way to low for uk standards, maybe for some others from 3rd world countries this would be a blessing and they can build home in there country.


I mean £2000 pounds uk not AED a month ??


----------



## LesFroggitts

mark woodsey said:


> I mean £2000 pounds uk not AED a month ??


Month to month rentals would be with Hotel Apartments, you'll not be able to rent an apartment in your name until you are fully resident here in Dubai and then the contract would be for a full year's term.

Sub 11,000 AED per month is not a lot, especially in the initial months as you're going to have a fair bit of expenditure setting yourself up, such as...

Transport
Communications
Television/Internet (except in the Hotel Apartment as this will most likely be included)
Provisions
Entertainment

Most likely I would expect you to look at Sharing, there's plenty of this going on and then you'd also be able to freely relocate should you find something more suitable to your needs.

Do also bear in mind that Real Estate here in Dubai is a VERY cut-throat business and relying solely upon commission is a risky step especially when you're competing against people coming from much cheaper lifestyles than those expected of a European.

Do think carefully about this move.


----------



## novicepate

bitballs, might be that package about a job in aviation?


----------



## Newlook89

crt454 said:


> mark woodsey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi I have just had my offer letter from the first group in Dubai and I am due to move over from the UK in Feb 2016 .
> 
> The offer letter offers £2000 per month plus commission but the basic is only for first 3 months ,I have over 20 years experience in sales and management so selling property would be a good fit ,however I been told you can rent monthly is this true and how much will I find a one bedroom apartment for a month ,any advice would be very helpful guys
> Many thanks
> Mark woods
> 
> 
> 
> I would pass on this,2000 is way to low for uk standards, maybe for some others from 3rd world countries this would be a blessing and they can build home in there country.
Click to expand...

£2000 net a month isn't necessarily low even in British standards. It really boils down to level of experience and hours to determine whether that salary is reasonable plus that is only a basic with the opportunity for further commission on top if he does his job which is to sell.

Mark depending on your circumstances i.e single vs having kids I think it is a good offer. I was interviewed for a job with the first group and was gutted to not get the job so congrats on your offer they seem to be a good company to work for


----------



## BedouGirl

Newlook89 said:


> £2000 net a month isn't necessarily low even in British standards. It really boils down to level of experience and hours to determine whether that salary is reasonable plus that is only a basic with the opportunity for further commission on top if he does his job which is to sell. Mark depending on your circumstances i.e single vs having kids I think it is a good offer. I was interviewed for a job with the first group and was gutted to not get the job so congrats on your offer they seem to be a good company to work for


I'd be inclined to read the small print to make sure you don't have to pay anything back on that initial salary they pay you. We had someone on here not so long ago who, when he asked more in-depth questions, found his offer wasn't quite as it seemed. Also, use the search engine on here for real estate (is that what your prospective employer does? If not, I guessing financial services, in which case use the search engine similarly).


----------



## Newlook89

BedouGirl said:


> Newlook89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> £2000 net a month isn't necessarily low even in British standards. It really boils down to level of experience and hours to determine whether that salary is reasonable plus that is only a basic with the opportunity for further commission on top if he does his job which is to sell. Mark depending on your circumstances i.e single vs having kids I think it is a good offer. I was interviewed for a job with the first group and was gutted to not get the job so congrats on your offer they seem to be a good company to work for
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be inclined to read the small print to make sure you don't have to pay anything back on that initial salary they pay you. We had someone on here not so long ago who, when he asked more in-depth questions, found his offer wasn't quite as it seemed. Also, use the search engine on here for real estate (is that what your prospective employer does? If not, I guessing financial services, in which case use the search engine similarly).
Click to expand...

Its not my offer but I would never agree to any offer without thoroughly examining the terms.


----------



## BedouGirl

Newlook89 said:


> Its not my offer but I would never agree to any offer without thoroughly examining the terms.


Yes I know but I couldn't see the original post to quote  hopefully OP will check this because I've got a feeling there may be something about paying something back....


----------



## Newlook89

BedouGirl said:


> Newlook89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its not my offer but I would never agree to any offer without thoroughly examining the terms.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I know but I couldn't see the original post to quote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully OP will check this because I've got a feeling there may be something about paying something back....
Click to expand...

Oh okay


----------



## Daviesjim

Hey guys Iv been offered a assessment with dnata in dubai for Airport Ramp Supervisor. Iv been in the Same position here in Australia both for Dnata and another company for 8 years total. The wage offering in dubai is AED 6,000pm plus 3.000 a month accommodation allowance aswell as 1 free flight home per year and profit shares etc. Is this sufficient for a single guy i dont live a extravagant lifestyle 
Cheers


----------



## Jay21

*Resident Visa & Attesting documents*

Hello,

Could you give me a heads up on what documents are required for a resident visa for Dubai? I know this is applied for my the employer but what paperwork should i get ready in advance? In particularly, will I need a UK police clearance certificate, utility bills, medical report (is this done there by some locally authorised centre), proof of employment, (obviously passport & photographs) etc as proof of permeant address etc?

Is there an official website which details this process, timescales, and the costs involved (also borne by the employer i understand).

The second part of this question is, how do I get them attested as true copies of originals? My solicitor will do it with the firm's seal but will that be accepted by the UAE officials?

Thanks


----------



## TallyHo

9K a month? For an Australian?

No.

You need at least double that to make it work.



Daviesjim said:


> Hey guys Iv been offered a assessment with dnata in dubai for Airport Ramp Supervisor. Iv been in the Same position here in Australia both for Dnata and another company for 8 years total. The wage offering in dubai is AED 6,000pm plus 3.000 a month accommodation allowance aswell as 1 free flight home per year and profit shares etc. Is this sufficient for a single guy i dont live a extravagant lifestyle
> Cheers


----------



## Daviesjim

What's your reasoning behind that mate?


----------



## TallyHo

Where are you going to find halfway decent accommodation in Dubai for only 3,000 a month? A flatshare in a decent apartment or villa will cost you between 4-5,000 a month.

Hiring a car for the month is 1800-2000. 

A pint ranges from 35-50 AED.

In a "tight" week, spending money only on groceries, one meal out, petrol etc, I easily spend 600-700 AEd.

A normal week is around 1,000 AED and this is still fairly quiet. 

There are people who make your offered package and survive on it, but they are not from Australia nor do they have a normal Australian quality of life. 

Forget it, mate. 





Daviesjim said:


> What's your reasoning behind that mate?


----------



## Sunder

Daviesjim said:


> What's your reasoning behind that mate?


Beer is 40AED a pint. You can do the calculation.

You have to share a flat or room in that HRA.


----------



## Daviesjim

Fair enough thanks for the info


----------



## TallyHo

Seriously, mate. Forget the offer. Don't try to make it work in your imaginary calculations. It just won't happen. 



Daviesjim said:


> Fair enough thanks for the info


----------



## Daviesjim

Yeah its a shame as always wanted a move to the middle east. 
Im english moved to oz 10 years ago so not tied to Australia at all but if going to struggle may wait for a better offer.
Applied at Qatar airways also


----------



## LesFroggitts

Daviesjim said:


> Yeah its a shame as always wanted a move to the middle east.
> Im english moved to oz 10 years ago so not tied to Australia at all but if going to struggle may wait for a better offer.
> Applied at Qatar airways also


Do take some time to read up on working conditions and contractual ties that Qatar put into their contracts, they are not one of the most friendly companies in the region. However most of their flights are ok


----------



## Daviesjim

Btw im.not ya typical aussie im english and barely drink anymore 
U guys live in dubai ? Work for emirates ?


----------



## LesFroggitts

Daviesjim said:


> Btw im.not ya typical aussie im english and barely drink anymore
> U guys live in dubai ? Work for emirates ?


Yes and No


----------



## The Rascal

Daviesjim said:


> Btw im.not ya typical aussie im english and barely drink anymore
> U guys live in dubai ? Work for emirates ?


No and used to.


----------



## Bungles333

Hi everyone I hope this is the right thread for my question. Can anyone comment on the teaching packages of Repton Dubai for teachers vs GEMS packages?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hoohaa

*How is this package?*

Hello Everyone, 

Happy new year from a newbie on the forum. We are family of 4 (Me, wifey and 2 sons aged 7 and 1) from Australia currently living in KL, Malaysia. I have an offer on the table from a UAE major in Dubai for a role in IT management. The offer is around AED 20K per month with accomodation, schooling of my son and medical insurance take care of by the company. I have 12 plus years experience in IT (varied disciplines). This package is equivalent to what I make here after tax only difference being the schooling for my son which is paid by us. 

My initial research shows the salary is on par with what companies pay in the region (mostly data from salary reports put out by recruiters) and it should be adequate for us to live comfortably (numbeo). There are no plans for my wife to work in Dubai. 

Anyone here care to provide inputs on this? I know it all depends on one's lifestyle but I wanted to see what others think and how it measures compared what you guys are seeing on the ground in terms of salaries. 

Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## solospy

Hoohaa said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Happy new year from a newbie on the forum. We are family of 4 (Me, wifey and 2 sons aged 7 and 1) from Australia currently living in KL, Malaysia. I have an offer on the table from a UAE major in Dubai for a role in IT management. The offer is around AED 20K per month with accomodation, schooling of my son and medical insurance take care of by the company. I have 12 plus years experience in IT (varied disciplines). This package is equivalent to what I make here after tax only difference being the schooling for my son which is paid by us.
> 
> My initial research shows the salary is on par with what companies pay in the region (mostly data from salary reports put out by recruiters) and it should be adequate for us to live comfortably (numbeo). There are no plans for my wife to work in Dubai.
> 
> Anyone here care to provide inputs on this? I know it all depends on one's lifestyle but I wanted to see what others think and how it measures compared what you guys are seeing on the ground in terms of salaries.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your input.


Accomodation, Schooling and Medical Incurance (I assume its for the whole family) are the biggest expenses here in Dubai so its a positive thing that those are covered by your company. However with more then 12 years of experience in your field i still think 20k is low basic salary. If i were you i would negotiate to see if they are willing to increase it.


----------



## BedouGirl

solospy said:


> Accomodation, Schooling and Medical Incurance (I assume its for the whole family) are the biggest expenses here in Dubai so its a positive thing that those are covered by your company. However with more then 12 years of experience in your field i still think 20k is low basic salary. If i were you i would negotiate to see if they are willing to increase it.


 I think you will struggle - will your wife work? What exactly is the accommodation? Where is it? What will they give you for schooling? School fees increase every year, as your child gets older. What about your younger son? What's the medical cover like? There's cover and there's cover.


----------



## kelleburm

*bartender*

Hello I'm from the US and have been offered a bartending position in a new restaurant, I know a friend who has been there for two years but I'm having a hard time translating into USD to know if it is a good deal/worth my time.. (meanwhile trying to keep in mind it will be a great opportunity)

basic salary : 2,000 aed
hra/self rented: 2,000 aed (is this apartment?)
other allowance: 1,400 aed
total salary: 5,500 aed

what is the difference between basic and other? Is this monthly??
Includes daily transport to/from work, 30 days calendar paid leave annually, flight out there, medical insurance, 6 day work week.

Is this good/normal/what to be expected?


----------



## Hoohaa

BedouGirl said:


> I think you will struggle - will your wife work? What exactly is the accommodation? Where is it? What will they give you for schooling? School fees increase every year, as your child gets older. What about your younger son? What's the medical cover like? There's cover and there's cover.


Thank you Solospy and Bedougirl. 

To answer your questions. 

- Schooling for kids above 5 years is upto 50K per child for Primary. I was told it is higher for Secondary. Nothing for kids below 5 years (preschool etc.,). I am not sure how expensive preschools are but we won't be thinking about that for atleast another 2 years. However we need to pay when the time comes. Need to research nevertheless. 
- Medical insurance is for the whole family. However need to dig into it further as to what is covered.
- I have been told company will provide a 3 bedroom unit or a villa. Not sure of the location but I guess will be put up in the area where they normally provide employee accomodation. I also have the option of taking an allowance and not using company accomodation. The allowance is about 170K /year. If we move most likely will be into company accomodation to begin with. 
- No plans for my wife to work.

To add a couple of points. We will get once a year flights home for all family and a one off relocation allowance. The annual leave is about 40 days a year. Not sure if these are calendar days or working days but looks like a standard give or take a couple of days.

To be honest bedougirl's comment has me worried. I thought 20K tax free in hand with major expenses paid was doable but looks like I have to rethink this. The company did come up a little bit from their initial offer but I am not optimistic about any further movement on the salary. 

It is a renowned company and will definetly look good on my resume. That said we are not desparate to move and will only accept if it makes sense for us. It will be interesting to see how it plays out. Will keep you all posted. In the mean time if anyone could throw any pointers my way in terms of a number to aim for etc., will be greatly appreciated. Thanks again.


----------



## BedouGirl

Hoohaa said:


> Thank you Solospy and Bedougirl. To answer your questions. - Schooling for kids above 5 years is upto 50K per child for Primary. I was told it is higher for Secondary. Nothing for kids below 5 years (preschool etc.,). I am not sure how expensive preschools are but we won't be thinking about that for atleast another 2 years. However we need to pay when the time comes. Need to research nevertheless. - Medical insurance is for the whole family. However need to dig into it further as to what is covered. - I have been told company will provide a 3 bedroom unit or a villa. Not sure of the location but I guess will be put up in the area where they normally provide employee accomodation. I also have the option of taking an allowance and not using company accomodation. The allowance is about 170K /year. If we move most likely will be into company accomodation to begin with. - No plans for my wife to work. To add a couple of points. We will get once a year flights home for all family and a one off relocation allowance. The annual leave is about 40 days a year. Not sure if these are calendar days or working days but looks like a standard give or take a couple of days. To be honest bedougirl's comment has me worried. I thought 20K tax free in hand with major expenses paid was doable but looks like I have to rethink this. The company did come up a little bit from their initial offer but I am not optimistic about any further movement on the salary. It is a renowned company and will definetly look good on my resume. That said we are not desparate to move and will only accept if it makes sense for us. It will be interesting to see how it plays out. Will keep you all posted. In the mean time if anyone could throw any pointers my way in terms of a number to aim for etc., will be greatly appreciated. Thanks again.


 One thing I forgot to mention - utilities. Summer months can be hugely expensive, particularly when the family are at home all day. Have a read through this thread and you'll get more of a feel for the cost of living here, Internet, TV, 'phones, water, electricity, cooling, food, cars. School fees can be found on websites.


----------



## The Rascal

BedouGirl said:


> One thing I forgot to mention - utilities. Summer months can be hugely expensive, particularly when the family are at home all day. Have a read through this thread and you'll get more of a feel for the cost of living here, Internet, TV, 'phones, water, electricity, cooling, food, cars. School fees can be found on websites.


However if it's a company provided place then _usually _it includes all utilities (which is a godsend during summer).

I think, with _everything _paid, you and your family can live OK on 20k a month.


----------



## TallyHo

Based on what you've said your prospective employer is Emirates? 

The school fee is fine. It won't pay for the most expensive schools but it will (just barely) cover a bunch of perfectly good schools like Gems Wellington. Be aware that there are always multiple little school expenses such as uniforms that can add a few thousand on top of the fees. 

You will not get coverage for nursery, which is a prerequisite for admissions to primary school out here, so expect to pay around 30-35K/year for nursery when the time comes.

You will need to run two cars, one for you and one for the wife. Expect around 2K a month in rental for a very basic car or a monthly car loan on a midrange sedan/4x4. This is per car. Then there's insurance on top of it. And servicing and repairs if no warranty/used.

You will probably spend between 750-1000 a week on groceries. Budget between 3K and 4K a month for groceries. This does not include dining out. You can be more frugal depending on your dietary habits. 

I suspect you'll end up spending around 12-15K a month between the cars, groceries and a decent social life. The danger is that 5K a month in savings is not really that much as it can quickly disappear on little expenditures that life keeps throwing up. What about holidays? Clothing? Kids get expensive very quickly. So many children activities cost quite a bit.

Having said that, if you keep your head down and your expenditures firmly under control and don't fall for the bling bling trap, it's definitely doable to have a nice (if quiet) life in Dubai. Just don't expect to be saving substantially. 





Hoohaa said:


> Thank you Solospy and Bedougirl.
> 
> To answer your questions.
> 
> - Schooling for kids above 5 years is upto 50K per child for Primary. I was told it is higher for Secondary. Nothing for kids below 5 years (preschool etc.,). I am not sure how expensive preschools are but we won't be thinking about that for atleast another 2 years. However we need to pay when the time comes. Need to research nevertheless.
> - Medical insurance is for the whole family. However need to dig into it further as to what is covered.
> - I have been told company will provide a 3 bedroom unit or a villa. Not sure of the location but I guess will be put up in the area where they normally provide employee accomodation. I also have the option of taking an allowance and not using company accomodation. The allowance is about 170K /year. If we move most likely will be into company accomodation to begin with.
> - No plans for my wife to work.
> 
> To add a couple of points. We will get once a year flights home for all family and a one off relocation allowance. The annual leave is about 40 days a year. Not sure if these are calendar days or working days but looks like a standard give or take a couple of days.
> 
> To be honest bedougirl's comment has me worried. I thought 20K tax free in hand with major expenses paid was doable but looks like I have to rethink this. The company did come up a little bit from their initial offer but I am not optimistic about any further movement on the salary.
> 
> It is a renowned company and will definetly look good on my resume. That said we are not desparate to move and will only accept if it makes sense for us. It will be interesting to see how it plays out. Will keep you all posted. In the mean time if anyone could throw any pointers my way in terms of a number to aim for etc., will be greatly appreciated. Thanks again.


----------



## Batsman81

If your employer is Emirates, then also consider some of the other benefits that compensate for the lower salary - provident fund, discounted flights, retail discounts around Dubai, excellent medical insurance etc


----------



## oneshandyandy

"If you wish to resign for any reason before completion of 1 [one] year service, you will be required to refund pro rata all expenses related to your recruitment."


Is this a common contract clause??


----------



## LewsTT

Hello guys.

Anyone from the accounting/audit functions here? I'll be dropping by in Dubai on a visit visa for a job hunt next week most probably. Simply because the firm I was working here was not providing a career path for me and I cant find anything else here for the time being.

Im from Pakistan and ACCA and CIA qualified, with 5.5 years audit and advisory experience from PwC. I've a general idea based on internet research/friends on the kind of offer/package to expect and how to go on about the job search but I thought it might be useful to ask here too. 

What should I consider a good offer and any job hunting tips?


----------



## Dev_36

*Project Manager - Interiors*

Hi,

I am from New Delhi, India. 26 yrs of age and have an offer of 14000 AED monthly with 1000AED allowance for mobile and fuel allowances and a car from the company. Besides the regular medical insurance, visa, travel tickets and an annual round trip home and back.

With 5 years of experience in commercial, retail, residential projects and an international museum. Is it a good package for a bachelor ?

And whats the option of growth here ? I was convinced by the HR that no company with pay more without prior gulf experience. Accommodation and Driving License is going to be my headache.

Thanks,

Devesh


----------



## Sunder

Dev_36 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am from New Delhi, India. 26 yrs of age and have an offer of 14000 AED monthly with 1000AED allowance for mobile and fuel allowances and a car from the company. Besides the regular medical insurance, visa, travel tickets and an annual round trip home and back.
> 
> With 5 years of experience in commercial, retail, residential projects and an international museum. Is it a good package for a bachelor ?
> 
> And whats the option of growth here ? I was convinced by the HR that no company with pay more without prior gulf experience. Accommodation and Driving License is going to be my headache.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Devesh


Hi Devesh,

The driving classes are very costly, so tell your company to pay for the driving classes and tests. This can save you some money.

Accommodation - You can check dubizzle and live in flat sharing basis, you will have many options.

Please note that yearly increments in Dubai are very less, so negotiate accordingly.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## secmay

pedro_pica said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm a physiotherapist and I had a job offer for a Hospital in Abu Dhabi:
> 
> 17,601AED per month (this includes allowance);
> 30 leave days;
> 1 pay flight per year;
> 10 days for continous formation/education;
> health insurance for me, wife and 3 kids (I don't have a wife neither kids).
> 
> What do you think?


Hey, did you finally move to UAE? did you have to pass HAAD exam or license exam?


----------



## yaric

*IT Manager - ERP*

Hi,

I am from Spain. I'm 40 years old. Moving to UAE with spouse and kid 11 years old. I have a total package offered 50.000 AED per month (don't know drop down details yet). Plus obviously regular medical insurance, visa, travel tickets and an annual round trip home and back.

20 years of experience within IT. Offered job is IT Manager for ERP applications and office location is in Sharjah. Few questions:
1. Does this offer sound reasonable for person with my experience?
2. What about living in Dubai and work in Sharjah? Which location in Dubai in this case would have the most sense keeping in mind I'd like to get to work without spending 1,5h in the morning&evening in traffic and also have some decent school for a kid in the neighborhood?
3. Or maybe any other suggestion for place for living? 

Any comments are welcome!


----------



## imac

yaric said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am from Spain. I'm 40 years old. Moving to UAE with spouse and kid 11 years old. I have a total package offered 50.000 AED per month (don't know drop down details yet). Plus obviously regular medical insurance, visa, travel tickets and an annual round trip home and back.
> 
> 20 years of experience within IT. Offered job is IT Manager for ERP applications and office location is in Sharjah. Few questions:
> 1. Does this offer sound reasonable for person with my experience?
> 2. What about living in Dubai and work in Sharjah? Which location in Dubai in this case would have the most sense keeping in mind I'd like to get to work without spending 1,5h in the morning&evening in traffic and also have some decent school for a kid in the neighborhood?
> 3. Or maybe any other suggestion for place for living?
> 
> Any comments are welcome!


1. depending on what you will be doing and the scale of responsibility as well as the size of the company, your package is between reasonable to good - reasonable if its a larger organization with a larger team to manage, and good if its a smaller organization with a smaller team to manage... i would also assume school fee is on top of this? 

2. many people do this, but usually its vice versa as sharjah is cheaper rent-ally... traffic is something you wont be able to escape... depending on what you are looking for and how much you want to spend on rent, business bay may be a good option for you...

3. im sure others with more knowledge of commuting the dubai-sharjah route will pipe in with suggestions...


----------



## chestnut

I know a CIO who does the Dubai-Sharjah-Dubai route every work day and he's going against traffic and does not get stuck on the whole.


----------



## kelleburm

I was offered 3500 aed/month including shared accomodation, insurance, visa, and flight over in exchange for 1 year contract bartending 6 days per week. Also weekly cash tips and monthly cc tips. Is this what can be expected?


----------



## Stevesolar

kelleburm said:


> I was offered 3500 aed/month including shared accomodation, insurance, visa, and flight over in exchange for 1 year contract bartending 6 days per week. Also weekly cash tips and monthly cc tips. Is this what can be expected?


Hi,
That is an awful salary - but the good news is that you will be too tired to do anything on your day off to spend the pittance that you will be earning.
Contracts here are either two year or unlimited - do make sure that you get a work visa from the company before you arrive in Dubai.
Don't let them ask you to arrive on a visit visa - otherwise I suspect that they will get you to do visa runs every month (which will use up one of your off days and is illegal - but saves them the cost of getting you a visa).
Also - make sure you get proper health insurance and that contract includes annual flight home and flight at end of contract.
My advice - pass on this job and find another.
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## The Rascal

kelleburm said:


> I was offered 3500 aed/month including shared accomodation, insurance, visa, and flight over in exchange for 1 year contract bartending 6 days per week. Also weekly cash tips and monthly cc tips. Is this what can be expected?


Which bar? 3500 in a high end bar is a nights spend for me and a few mates - 4 of us in total.


----------



## expatq

*HR Negotiation - Dubai Opening*

Hi Guys,

I am an Indian with 9 years of IT experience. Drawing about 18Lakhs/Year salary.
I am in HR negotiation with a company for a permanent opportunity based out of Dubai. Done with all technical rounds of interview and salary discussion is pending and will happen on 19th of Jan.

Mean while wanted to clarify following points before I start my discussions,

1. What would be ideal salary for an 9 year experienced guy in Dubai? (FYI I am into Application Security domain with expertise into Oracle Identity Management/ Oracle Fusion Middleware products)

2. Would it be intelligent enough to move to Middle East rather than moving to western countries like Aus, US, UK? Being an IT professional little worried about my growth prospects in terms of career in Middle East...

Thanks in advance


----------



## chestnut

expatq said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am an Indian with 9 years of IT experience.
> ...
> 1. What would be ideal salary for an 9 year experienced guy in Dubai? (FYI I am into Application Security domain with expertise into Oracle Identity Management/ Oracle Fusion Middleware products)
> ...


How many of those 9 years in IAM? How much of the work is IAM and how much Fusion?
What type of roles have these been (solutions architecture/implementation)?
What type of company are you talking to (Vendor/End-user/integrator [like Wipro or Paramount])?


----------



## expatq

*Response to Chestnut*



chestnut said:


> How many of those 9 years in IAM? How much of the work is IAM and how much Fusion?
> What type of roles have these been (solutions architecture/implementation)?
> What type of company are you talking to (Vendor/End-user/integrator [like Wipro or Paramount])?


Hi Chestnut,
Thanks for your prompt reply.

Here are the answers,

How many of those 9 years in IAM? ---> 3yrs in Java & 6 Yrs in Oracle IAM.
How much of the work is IAM and how much Fusion? --> IAM is primary skill. SOA, BPEL, ADF are secondary (to the extent IAM needs)
What type of roles have these been (solutions architecture/implementation)? ---> Mostly (5+ years) implementation. Heading towards solutions architecture.
What type of company are you talking to (Vendor/End-user/integrator [like Wipro or Paramount])? ---> Mid Level IT Consulting company that implements IAM solutions to clients.

Please let me know your inputs.
Thanks in advance


----------



## QOFE

kelleburm said:


> I was offered 3500 aed/month including shared accomodation, insurance, visa, and flight over in exchange for 1 year contract bartending 6 days per week. Also weekly cash tips and monthly cc tips. Is this what can be expected?


The tipping culture here isn't as generous as the US one so that's another thing to think about.


----------



## Sunder

expatq said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am an Indian with 9 years of IT experience. Drawing about 18Lakhs/Year salary.
> I am in HR negotiation with a company for a permanent opportunity based out of Dubai. Done with all technical rounds of interview and salary discussion is pending and will happen on 19th of Jan.
> 
> Mean while wanted to clarify following points before I start my discussions,
> 
> 1. What would be ideal salary for an 9 year experienced guy in Dubai? (FYI I am into Application Security domain with expertise into Oracle Identity Management/ Oracle Fusion Middleware products)
> 
> 2. Would it be intelligent enough to move to Middle East rather than moving to western countries like Aus, US, UK? Being an IT professional little worried about my growth prospects in terms of career in Middle East...
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi,

The rule of the thumb while discussing is "Whoever speaks about the expected salary first, loses". The best answer when they ask what are you expecting, your reply should be " I am new to Dubai and do not know the cost of living, but as far as I know it is very costly city to live in, Education, Medical and House rents are skyrocketing, you will be the best person to judge my salary based on my experience and my family which includes school going children ( if you have )".

About ideal salary ,it is very touch for me to answer, as you have not said about anything about your family ( single/ married/Kids/ School going), your lifestyle, loan back home and what are your future goals.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## expatq

*HR Discussion - Expected salary*



Sunder said:


> Hi,
> 
> The rule of the thumb while discussing is "Whoever speaks about the expected salary first, loses". The best answer when they ask what are you expecting, your reply should be " I am new to Dubai and do not know the cost of living, but as far as I know it is very costly city to live in, Education, Medical and House rents are skyrocketing, you will be the best person to judge my salary based on my experience and my family which includes school going children ( if you have )".
> 
> About ideal salary ,it is very touch for me to answer, as you have not said about anything about your family ( single/ married/Kids/ School going), your lifestyle, loan back home and what are your future goals.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sunder.


Thanks Sunder for your inputs. Seems good strategy to follow. 

Any other inputs from other experts?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sunder

expatq said:


> Thanks Sunder for your inputs. Seems good strategy to follow.
> 
> Any other inputs from other experts?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Its better to go through previous pages in this forum to check about the cost of living in Dubai and then you can calculate back how much to expect.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## DavidOlbastie

Hi guys, I'm an English Newly Qualified Teacher. I have a First Class Primary Education degree, and I've been working in my first post since September, where I'm currently on £23k.

I've been offered a job at a large international school and they've offered me 9000AED p/m, as well as free shared accmodation (with one other teacher), medical insurance, travel allowance and a utilities allowance. Is this a good offer?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Stevesolar

DavidOlbastie said:


> Hi guys, I'm an English Newly Qualified Teacher. I have a First Class Primary Education degree, and I've been working in my first post since September, where I'm currently on £23k.
> 
> I've been offered a job at a large international school and they've offered me 9000AED p/m, as well as free shared accmodation (with one other teacher), medical insurance, travel allowance and a utilities allowance. Is this a good offer?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Not really


----------



## DavidOlbastie

Stevesolar said:


> Not really


In your opinion, what would a good offer look like?

Also, do you think it would be worth my time trying to negotiate? 

Thanks again.


----------



## chestnut

expatq said:


> Hi Chestnut,
> Thanks for your prompt reply.
> 
> Here are the answers,
> 
> How many of those 9 years in IAM? ---> 3yrs in Java & 6 Yrs in Oracle IAM.
> How much of the work is IAM and how much Fusion? --> IAM is primary skill. SOA, BPEL, ADF are secondary (to the extent IAM needs)
> What type of roles have these been (solutions architecture/implementation)? ---> Mostly (5+ years) implementation. Heading towards solutions architecture.
> What type of company are you talking to (Vendor/End-user/integrator [like Wipro or Paramount])? ---> Mid Level IT Consulting company that implements IAM solutions to clients.
> 
> Please let me know your inputs.
> Thanks in advance


I hired someone with 15 years of work experience but with an otherwise similar profile to work for a vendor (more precisely the vendor's outsource company) in an IAM pre-sales role. He has a similar number of years of IAM experience from a similar professional background. He was already based in the UAE, though, which may change things as he had experience of the region before he started. 

If memory serves me right his total package for the pre-sales role (all allowances included and with an 80/20 split between base and variable) was around AED 450K/year.
Remember, though, that he has a few years of experience more than you do, experience of the region and that pre-sales roles tend to pay more than implementation roles. It did takes us 6-9 months to find him. Good IAM specialists are hard to find.

I appreciate that this does not actually answer your question directly, but I hope it helps.


----------



## TallyHo

Teachers at the better Western international schools usually get around 15K a month plus housing (their own apartment, not shared). 

I don't think you'd be able to negotiate up to 15K from 9K. 

Whether I'd take the offer comes down to how desperate you are to be in Dubai. 9K a month will disappear quickly but you can live on it if you don't mind not putting away savings. Some people will accept a lower salary just to be on ground and after a year or two switch to a higher paying job. Turnover among teachers is quite high. Before considering this read through the contract and see what minimum employment period it requires. 



DavidOlbastie said:


> In your opinion, what would a good offer look like?
> 
> Also, do you think it would be worth my time trying to negotiate?
> 
> Thanks again.


----------



## kali_89

Hi all,

Currently entertaining the idea of moving to Dubai and wondered whether this'd be a smart financial move (there are obviously other factors involved). I'd be moving over as a contractor and think I could get something in the region of 70K AED/month (working in IT). However, as a contractor I'm told I wouldn't be getting things like housing benefit, medical insurance e.t.c. that everybody else seems to be getting.

I'd be supporting my girlfriend financially but other than that it'd just be me. What sort of lifestyle would that give us? Is it reasonable to assume that, at that level of compensation, I'd be saving a reasonable amount each month (we're a fairly frugal couple)? 

Additionally, would we run into any problems with it being a 1 month rolling contract in terms of housing e.t.c.?

(If the answer to these questions are all positive, look forward to a follow up post titled "living with a girlfriend in Dubai - likelihood of being arrested?")


----------



## Stevesolar

kali_89 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Currently entertaining the idea of moving to Dubai and wondered whether this'd be a smart financial move (there are obviously other factors involved). I'd be moving over as a contractor and think I could get something in the region of 70K AED/month (working in IT). However, as a contractor I'm told I wouldn't be getting things like housing benefit, medical insurance e.t.c. that everybody else seems to be getting.
> 
> I'd be supporting my girlfriend financially but other than that it'd just be me. What sort of lifestyle would that give us? Is it reasonable to assume that, at that level of compensation, I'd be saving a reasonable amount each month (we're a fairly frugal couple)?
> 
> Additionally, would we run into any problems with it being a 1 month rolling contract in terms of housing e.t.c.?
> 
> (If the answer to these questions are all positive, look forward to a follow up post titled "living with a girlfriend in Dubai - likelihood of being arrested?")


Hi,
The total sum is perfectly liveable.
You say you will be working as a contractor on a 1 month rolling contract?
Who is going to sponsor you for a work visa ? - (you will need this to rent a place, buy or lease a car, electricity, water and phone/internet connection, get local health insurance etc.).
Properties here are generally rented on annual contract - payable in 1-4 cheques - so you need to factor in your high startup costs to come and live in Dubai.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## kali_89

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> The total sum is perfectly liveable.
> You say you will be working as a contractor on a 1 month rolling contract?
> Who is going to sponsor you for a work visa ? - (you will need this to rent a place, buy or lease a car, electricity, water and phone/internet connection, get local health insurance etc.).
> Properties here are generally rented on annual contract - payable in 1-4 cheques - so you need to factor in your high startup costs to come and live in Dubai.
> Cheers
> Steve


Thanks Steve.

The client would apparently sponsor me, giving me a residency visa which would then allow me to sponsor my girlfriend? That's what I've been led to believe anyway.

High startup cost is OK, I guess I'm more concerned by the overall cost of things like medical insurance, food e.t.c. but if you say that that's perfectly liveable that sounds like that'd be fine 

Cheers!


----------



## LesFroggitts

kali_89 said:


> Thanks Steve.
> 
> The client would apparently sponsor me, giving me a residency visa which would then allow me to sponsor my girlfriend? That's what I've been led to believe anyway.
> 
> High startup cost is OK, I guess I'm more concerned by the overall cost of things like medical insurance, food e.t.c. but if you say that that's perfectly liveable that sounds like that'd be fine
> 
> Cheers!


You wouldn't be able to sponsor your "girlfriend" - needs to be a family member to be able to do that.


----------



## expatq

chestnut said:


> I hired someone with 15 years of work experience but with an otherwise similar profile to work for a vendor (more precisely the vendor's outsource company) in an IAM pre-sales role. He has a similar number of years of IAM experience from a similar professional background. He was already based in the UAE, though, which may change things as he had experience of the region before he started.
> 
> If memory serves me right his total package for the pre-sales role (all allowances included and with an 80/20 split between base and variable) was around AED 450K/year.
> Remember, though, that he has a few years of experience more than you do, experience of the region and that pre-sales roles tend to pay more than implementation roles. It did takes us 6-9 months to find him. Good IAM specialists are hard to find.
> 
> I appreciate that this does not actually answer your question directly, but I hope it helps.


Thank You for the inputs chestnut.


----------



## kali_89

LesFroggitts said:


> You wouldn't be able to sponsor your "girlfriend" - needs to be a family member to be able to do that.


Interesting - thanks for the response. Will have to ask them how they'd intend to handle this or whether they'd be able to handle it at all.


----------



## BedouGirl

kali_89 said:


> Interesting - thanks for the response. Will have to ask them how they'd intend to handle this or whether they'd be able to handle it at all.


You do know it's illegal to cohabit here don't you?


----------



## kali_89

BedouGirl said:


> You do know it's illegal to cohabit here don't you?


Yes - though I was under the impression that it was basically tolerated if you keep PDAs to a minimum and don't piss off your neighbours/have accommodating neighbours/tell the neighbours that you're married?


----------



## JP_HigherEd_IT

fcjb1970 said:


> That's because HR is basically used by companies to get their percentage up.


Based on my experience of visiting different vacancies/job opportunities section of higher education websites, I get the impression that accuracy/timeliness (position shown as open although it has been filled) is not of paramount importance. I am starting to form an opinion that HR offices of these higher ed websites are not particularly reliable.


----------



## JP_HigherEd_IT

vantage said:


> anywhere in the world that was vaguely influenced by the British Empire loves a good stamp! Officious Beaurocracy is the backbone of any Empire building!
> 
> the last remnants of this can be witnessed in the UK in rural Post Offices, where menopausal sub-post mistresses stamp mail with maniacal delight and unnatural force!


I grew up in India and I can certainly attest to that. First 20+ years in India and last 20+ years in USA.


----------



## ameliebrwn

awesome thread thanks guys!!


----------



## PezB

*Feedback on possible Dubai employer (Damac)*

Hi all!

I'm currently in Doha, considering a possible move to Dubai, working at marketing for Damac Properties.

My main concern right now is that I searched for Damac on Glassdoor and it has mixed-to-bad reviews. The good reviews are generic, short and vague. The bad reviews are detailed, emphatic and consistent, the consensus being:

* very bad treatment towards employees
* disorganized and unprofessional work environment/practices 
* longer-than-average or longer-than-agreed-to work hours
* some irregularities concerning contracts, salaries and visas

I wanted to know if anyone here has experience with them and can corroborate this, or shed info & tips as to what I would be getting myself into.

I don't mind long work hours, what I fear most is that they might not let me exit the country once a month (or more often, if possible?) to visit my wife who, in theory, would stay in Doha until her contract expires.

Basically it would be a sacrifice from both of us in order to amass as much savings as possible in as short a time as possible... so if I get hired by Damac and it doesn't work out (they fire me or I quit), I would go back to Doha where I am currently with a Family visa, though not working.

So my priorities would be:
* Save a LOT (I'm relatively spartan)
* Not be screwed by employer in terms of salary, visa, exit.

Thanks for reading, looking forward to your feedback.


----------



## bcfcbex

*Help*

Hello
I have been offered a senior leader position in a group of schools. There are a few alarm bells ringing and would like to know if the following is usual for this kind of position.

1. The contract is for 5 years!! Is this normal? Can I negotiate this?
2. The basic salary is 7000, with 12000 ex-gratia. Is this combined total enough for me and my husband to live, pay off a few remaining debts and hopefully save a bit? Will the ex-gratia amount be included in my end of contract gratuity?
3. The holiday leave is pro-rata until you have worked for 303 days. Does this mean that in my first Christmas holiday I will only get a pro-rata amount and not full pay?
4. Utilities 350/month

Medical, annual return flights for me and my husband, accommodation and relocation allowance are provided.

I am not used to negotiating over salary and benefits but not sure that this is a good deal, we have never been to the middle east before and want to make a carefully considered decision.

They have also told me that they have sent the offer to the top shortlisted candidates and the first to return all the documents gets the job. Bizarre? This group of schools get very mixed reviews online, some saying it is a great place to work, others saying don't go. Does anyone have teaching experience in Dubai, particularly senior leadership?

Thanks in advance


----------



## expatq

*Offer Made By Company*



expatq said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am an Indian with 9 years of IT experience. Drawing about 18Lakhs/Year salary.
> I am in HR negotiation with a company for a permanent opportunity based out of Dubai. Done with all technical rounds of interview and salary discussion is pending and will happen on 19th of Jan.
> 
> Mean while wanted to clarify following points before I start my discussions,
> 
> 1. What would be ideal salary for an 9 year experienced guy in Dubai? (FYI I am into Application Security domain with expertise into Oracle Identity Management/ Oracle Fusion Middleware products)
> 
> 2. Would it be intelligent enough to move to Middle East rather than moving to western countries like Aus, US, UK? Being an IT professional little worried about my growth prospects in terms of career in Middle East...
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi All,

Thanks chestnut and Sunder for your inputs on my above post. 

Company has offered me 23000 AED per month (+ Family insurance for me, Spouse and 2 Kids) as of now and I am still pushing the offer and should be closing at 24000 AED (+ insurance). Would the offer be good to close?

I will be with my wife and 3 year old kid.Here is my break up of expenses I had planned,

Rent	---6000
Food	(Including eating out)------2500
Cosmetics (Soaps,Shampoos,....)--500
Utilities (Electricity, Water, Garbage, Internet, mobile, Gas) --------2500
Transport (initially public)-------1000 (If any one know please shed some light on Dubai connectivity through public transport)
Kid School ----2000 (Fees+books+Uniform.....)
Miscellaneous	500

Total Expenses --->15000 AED/month

Savings of 8000 AED per month

Please let me know the feasibility of the planned budget.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 123uae

Hello,

What are the laws around reneging on a signed contract before arriving? I am being pressured into making a decision in the next two days, when I have another interview for a job in Europe in a weeks time. I would prefer the job in Europe, but this one comes a close second. I have never not completed a contract before, and if the Europe job was not my dream job I would not even consider it and be happy with the Dubai job.

If I accept, sign and return the forms but then do not take up the position, and inform them within a week of signing that I will not be coming, what could the consequences be?


----------



## Stevesolar

123uae said:


> Hello,
> 
> What are the laws around reneging on a signed contract before arriving? I am being pressured into making a decision in the next two days, when I have another interview for a job in Europe in a weeks time. I would prefer the job in Europe, but this one comes a close second. I have never not completed a contract before, and if the Europe job was not my dream job I would not even consider it and be happy with the Dubai job.
> 
> If I accept, sign and return the forms but then do not take up the position, and inform them within a week of signing that I will not be coming, what could the consequences be?


Hi,
No real consequences - especially if you have not sent them a copy of your passport (so they could have started visa process).
Cheers
Steve


----------



## JP_HigherEd_IT

tasha212 said:


> I actually was planning on getting a small studio in one of the cheaper areas and using public transport for at least the first 6 months... Also I think this is a great opportunity for an slp as we r in high demand there and I will have the opportunity to work w pediatric clients of all ages, and it's a salaried job, something I can't seem to find in New York... And btw, I live n the Bronx, not manhattan


I lived in Bronx (West Bronx neighborhood) before I moved to Washington Heights (Manhattan) & then to Ozone Park (Queens). It is very likely you will be able to find a place that is comparable to for a reasonable price so that you can live comfortably and save some money. I live by DXB (currently with my sister and her family but hoping to find a place by myself once I have a job. I should have one (hopefully) by the end of the month). My sister is paying about AED 6000/month for a two BR currently and they are looking for a different 2 BR apt closer to a park (about 4-5 blocks from current location).


----------



## TallyHo

Five year contract is certainly unusual.

Total salary is 17K. For two western expats to live off that amount? Doable but very, very tight. One bedroom apartment (if you're lucky, a studio is more realistic). Does this 17K include housing free on top of it (provided apartment) or is there a separate housing allowance or is that the total amount?

I don't trust employers that provide you with more benefits than the value of the base salary because your end of service gratuity is based only on the basic. 

The holiday leave scheme is awful.

You said alarm bells are ringing. They are. What is your instinct?



bcfcbex said:


> Hello
> I have been offered a senior leader position in a group of schools. There are a few alarm bells ringing and would like to know if the following is usual for this kind of position.
> 
> 1. The contract is for 5 years!! Is this normal? Can I negotiate this?
> 2. The basic salary is 7000, with 12000 ex-gratia. Is this combined total enough for me and my husband to live, pay off a few remaining debts and hopefully save a bit? Will the ex-gratia amount be included in my end of contract gratuity?
> 3. The holiday leave is pro-rata until you have worked for 303 days. Does this mean that in my first Christmas holiday I will only get a pro-rata amount and not full pay?
> 4. Utilities 350/month
> 
> Medical, annual return flights for me and my husband, accommodation and relocation allowance are provided.
> 
> I am not used to negotiating over salary and benefits but not sure that this is a good deal, we have never been to the middle east before and want to make a carefully considered decision.
> 
> They have also told me that they have sent the offer to the top shortlisted candidates and the first to return all the documents gets the job. Bizarre? This group of schools get very mixed reviews online, some saying it is a great place to work, others saying don't go. Does anyone have teaching experience in Dubai, particularly senior leadership?
> 
> Thanks in advance


----------



## prospihospi

*Guest Service/Relation Officer*

Hi all,

I hate to butt in on another conversation, but this thread seemed to be the most appropriate place to post. A bit about myself; I am a U.S. citizen, fluent in French/English, with hotel experience. I've always wanted to travel around the world and Dubai seemed like a perfect place to start, given all its hotels. I would be most qualified to work as a Guest Service/Relation Officer. Perks of the job (for 5-star hotel) include free accommodation, healthcare, employee restaurant meals, roundtrip tickets there/back, 30 days paid vacation/yr, WiFi, and use of the onsite gym/pool. On top of this is a UAE1800/month. When factoring in all the perks, the pay is not too bad (for a frugal spender at least) and comparable to someone working at a resort/Disney in the U.S. (except Dubai includes more perks).

My problem is that I have tons of bills (school/medical) that will eat over half of 1800/month, making it difficult to get by on. I have an Iraqi friend who's in the business sector and has spent some time in Dubai. He believes that this may be a quote for a non-Westerner payroll, and thinks that I should expect/negotiate for quite a bit more on top of the perks (he was suggesting the 1800 range, but in U.S. Dollars, which might be a bit unrealistic and frankly more than I would need, though would be nice).

Does anyone have any friends who are/ or have experience as a Guest Service Officer at a 5-star hotel who might be able to enlighten me? Most of these places require a Bachelor's degree, do you/they have lots of bills to pay? Are you able to save up any extra, as well as have enough left over for a paid meal here and there, as well as for extra curricular activities (ie, a martial art of scuba diving...something to keep you occupied)?

thanks in advance!!


----------



## Barnstormer

PezB said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I'm currently in Doha, considering a possible move to Dubai, working at marketing for Damac Properties.
> 
> My main concern right now is that I searched for Damac on Glassdoor and it has mixed-to-bad reviews. The good reviews are generic, short and vague. The bad reviews are detailed, emphatic and consistent, the consensus being:
> 
> * very bad treatment towards employees
> * disorganized and unprofessional work environment/practices
> * longer-than-average or longer-than-agreed-to work hours
> * some irregularities concerning contracts, salaries and visas
> 
> I wanted to know if anyone here has experience with them and can corroborate this, or shed info & tips as to what I would be getting myself into.
> 
> I don't mind long work hours, what I fear most is that they might not let me exit the country once a month (or more often, if possible?) to visit my wife who, in theory, would stay in Doha until her contract expires.
> 
> Basically it would be a sacrifice from both of us in order to amass as much savings as possible in as short a time as possible... so if I get hired by Damac and it doesn't work out (they fire me or I quit), I would go back to Doha where I am currently with a Family visa, though not working.
> 
> So my priorities would be:
> * Save a LOT (I'm relatively spartan)
> * Not be screwed by employer in terms of salary, visa, exit.
> 
> Thanks for reading, looking forward to your feedback.


Damac is a local company and, like many local companies, employees are not always treated in ways that might be afforded to them in other regions. The concerns you've highlighted are typical of local companies here. Many are unorganised, chaotic and are surrounded by irregularities. But this could also be a good description of Dubai. 

I work for a local company and it's very much the case with me. I don't want to preach but if you are looking to move here then you have to be able to live and work in the chaos. Sure, not all companies are like that, especially those international companies that have history and apply the same work principle here that they do in their countries of origin. I guess it's part of the cultural journey of a country that is very much still trying to find its way. What's more there are multiple cultural differences inside each organization - 83% of people are expats here. And they all have different management styles. This is the part I find most difficult here. 

I have two friends that work in Damac and both say it's fine. They have some of the issues you mention above but are dealing with them. You gotta take the good with the bad.

Go for it I say. If you find you don't like it you will have local experience under your belt which will put you in good stead to move. 

Good luck!


----------



## auh

Hello All,

Please Provide your feedback on the below:

My wife and I have been offered positions in the Hospitality sector (mid/ upper level). Combined salary will be AED 17,000 per month. 

The above seems low but the below is provided to us as well

We will be provided housing (2 bedroom in a good area, I have visited the location and lived previously in Dubai so i know its a good area). DEWA and Internet is paid for.

We will also be provided with a car each (with petrol paid upto AED 250 each every month), and phone bills (upto AED 250 each month). Maintainence and insurance of the car paid for by the company.

Health Insurance for both of us will be provided by the workplace

We are in our mid-twenties with no dependants and fair amount of savings.


----------



## Sunder

auh said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Please Provide your feedback on the below:
> 
> My wife and I have been offered positions in the Hospitality sector (mid/ upper level). Combined salary will be AED 17,000 per month.
> 
> The above seems low but the below is provided to us as well
> 
> We will be provided housing (2 bedroom in a good area, I have visited the location and lived previously in Dubai so i know its a good area). DEWA and Internet is paid for.
> 
> We will also be provided with a car each (with petrol paid upto AED 250 each every month), and phone bills (upto AED 250 each month). Maintainence and insurance of the car paid for by the company.
> 
> Health Insurance for both of us will be provided by the workplace
> 
> We are in our mid-twenties with no dependants and fair amount of savings.


Hi,,

What about the kids school fee, in long run that would be helpful. With most of the things covered, I think its a good offer.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## LesFroggitts

Sunder said:


> Hi,,
> 
> What about the kids school fee, in long run that would be helpful. With most of the things covered, I think its a good offer.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sunder.


AUH mentioned "no dependants" - so no schooling worries.


----------



## skeggman

Hi all

In the early stages of a discussion regarding a role in Dubai. 

Inital package is 40,000-42,000 AED per month - this is basic, housing and transport. Medical is covered for myself and my wife, generous annual leave component plus 1 free flight home for both of us a year.

Is this reasonable?


----------



## Fayvir

Hey all, wanted to get your insight on a package for 3 year contract that was offered to me to work in Abu Dhabi (3 years IT experience), for an entry level IT job.

My wife and I currently work in Canada, both are IT professionals, with a combined annual salary of $140,000 CAD (before tax) which is about 364000 AED
After tax, it's more like $90,000 CAD = 234000 AED

This is what the package entails:

Base salary: 16000AED
Expat allowance: 6000AED
Other allowance: 2000AED

Total: 24000 AED/month = 288000 AED/year

Full coverage for my wife and I (no kids), for medical/dental/vision.
No annual flights home but they fly us there and fly us home after the contract
Signing bonus 70000 AED
Accommodation covered (incl. utilities)
No car allowance
30 days annual leave

Note that my wife may not find a job until later, so we would be living off one source of income. With this package, would we live comfortably? We are trying to save up and we might have kids in the next 3 years.

Is this a good package?
Any advice appreciated.


----------



## imac

Fayvir said:


> ...Is this a good package?...


24k plus housing is an exceptionally generous package for someone with three years experience in it... in fact, its almost unheard of...

with no kids and schooling to worry about, plus rent which is the largest expense of any expat covered, you can save up a big chunk of that with a reasonable lifestyle... 

i would reckon, you should be able to save at least half that, if not more if you budget intelligently...


----------



## JonInDubai

prospihospi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I hate to butt in on another conversation, but this thread seemed to be the most appropriate place to post. A bit about myself; I am a U.S. citizen, fluent in French/English, with hotel experience. I've always wanted to travel around the world and Dubai seemed like a perfect place to start, given all its hotels. I would be most qualified to work as a Guest Service/Relation Officer. Perks of the job (for 5-star hotel) include free accommodation, healthcare, employee restaurant meals, roundtrip tickets there/back, 30 days paid vacation/yr, WiFi, and use of the onsite gym/pool. On top of this is a UAE1800/month. When factoring in all the perks, the pay is not too bad (for a frugal spender at least) and comparable to someone working at a resort/Disney in the U.S. (except Dubai includes more perks).
> 
> thanks in advance!!


Hi, I've worked in hotels here for last few years.

You're up against people who'll take less than you happily.

Most hotels will only give you flights every two years, you'll get your own wifi and you will never get use of the pool. There isn't one at most major accomodation centres for staff here. 

BUT... Given where you're from if you get in you could progress quickly.


----------



## Sunder

LesFroggitts said:


> AUH mentioned "no dependants" - so no schooling worries.


Thats why I mentioned in long run ...


----------



## crt454

guys it common sense, if your over all is 35% more then what your making in your home country then go for it, but think twice before you leave your current job, even though you make less back home and have friendly staff around you and also friends, u may make more here and have staff around you that don't give a rats a$$ about you, so think twice and hard before making the jump. FYI If you have kids, schools here are a joke compared to the west.


----------



## prospihospi

JonInDubai said:


> Hi, I've worked in hotels here for last few years.
> 
> You're up against people who'll take less than you happily.


Thanks for the information. That is what I figured, but thought I would ask just in case. Perhaps a path worth exploring down the road, when there are less bills to take care of.


----------



## BigDaddy06

Hey Everyone, 

Been offered a teaching gig in Dubai. 

Salary offered is 7 601 AED + 2 Bed Apartment + Medical Insurance + Free Education for the kid from Age 3

Considering coming over with my wife and son, she won't be working till he goes to work with me (1 year). 

Just wanted to know if it possible to make it with that salary?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Stevesolar

BigDaddy06 said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> Been offered a teaching gig in Dubai.
> 
> Salary offered is 7 601 AED + 2 Bed Apartment + Medical Insurance + Free Education for the kid from Age 3
> 
> Considering coming over with my wife and son, she won't be working till he goes to work with me (1 year).
> 
> Just wanted to know if it possible to make it with that salary?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi,
That's a very low salary.
You should be looking at 12,000 minimum (even then, that is normally for a single person - not a family).
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## polair

Dear all,

I have a job offer from Dubai with below details;

- total income monthly 30k AED
- Full relocation
- 1 plane ticket for each person in my family business class
- full medical coverage each member of my family
- 30 working days of holiday per annum
- 3 month basic salary per annum bonus (approximately monthly salary 23k AED)
- 30k AED schooling allowance per child per annum
- End of service benefit per annum one month basic salary

I will bring my wife and newborn baby.

What do you think about offer ? Is it good enough to live and save some money ?

Thanks.


----------



## Sunder

polair said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have a job offer from Dubai with below details;
> 
> - total income monthly 30k AED
> - Full relocation
> - 1 plane ticket for each person in my family business class
> - full medical coverage each member of my family
> - 30 working days of holiday per annum
> - 3 month basic salary per annum bonus (approximately monthly salary 23k AED)
> - 30k AED schooling allowance per child per annum
> - End of service benefit per annum one month basic salary
> 
> I will bring my wife and newborn baby.
> 
> What do you think about offer ? Is it good enough to live and save some money ?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi Polair,

The package seems to be ok. depends where in dubai you wants to live and where is your office. You can check previous pages about the cost of living. The major cost will be for housing.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## skap!

Hi,

I am currently considering an offer from Emaar for around 37k aed per month. Apart from this there is medical and schooling upto 60k aed per annum. I have my wife and a 2.5 year old kid and we are planning for another one. I am indian but my wife is european and we life a more expat kind of good life.
Is this salary a decent one to have a good life and save around 20% plus whatever bonus i get?
How is Emaar? Any reviews or feedback will be highly appreciated.

Thanks,
SK


----------



## polair

Sunder said:


> Hi Polair,
> 
> The package seems to be ok. depends where in dubai you wants to live and where is your office. You can check previous pages about the cost of living. The major cost will be for housing.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sunder.


Dear Sunder,

I'm looking for housing around Mardiff, Sport City, Tecom and Jumeirah Lakes Towers. 20-30 mins. drive to office.

Are those places good choice to live ? And what is the approximate cost of 2 bedrooms ?

Thanks.


----------



## Drakey

*Teaching in Dubai*

Hi Guys,

My wife has been offered a teaching role in Dubai.

We would be coming as a family of 4. I am still looking to secure a job in Dubai before September as well.

She has been offered 20000 AED per month and 10000 AED per month for housing. Our 2 children will get free places in the school with medical insurance and return flights to London for all four of us.

Is this a good offer and could we survive on just one salary until I find employment?

Any advice is gratefully received.

Adam


----------



## Sunder

polair said:


> Dear Sunder,
> 
> I'm looking for housing around Mardiff, Sport City, Tecom and Jumeirah Lakes Towers. 20-30 mins. drive to office.
> 
> Are those places good choice to live ? And what is the approximate cost of 2 bedrooms ?
> 
> Thanks.


Dubizzle.com is the best place to get approximate cost of 2BHK.


----------



## Sunder

Drakey said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My wife has been offered a teaching role in Dubai.
> 
> We would be coming as a family of 4. I am still looking to secure a job in Dubai before September as well.
> 
> She has been offered 20000 AED per month and 10000 AED per month for housing. Our 2 children will get free places in the school with medical insurance and return flights to London for all four of us.
> 
> Is this a good offer and could we survive on just one salary until I find employment?
> 
> Any advice is gratefully received.
> 
> Adam


Hi Drakey,

With housing, insurance and school fees covered, it is a good amount for a family of four.

You might struggle to get a job in these period, oil prices going low, and I guess no ones hiring, it actually depends what is your profession.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## Drakey

Thanks Sunder,

I am also a teacher and the school is looking into possibilities for me there and I have applications in other schools. 

Ideally we'd both have jobs but I may have to come over and hope to find something in September


----------



## polair

Sunder said:


> Dubizzle.com is the best place to get approximate cost of 2BHK.


Thanks Sunder. I know Dubizzle.com. But I need to know what is you guys opinion about those places to live ?

Thanks.


----------



## Sunder

polair said:


> Dear Sunder,
> 
> I'm looking for housing around Mardiff, Sport City, Tecom and Jumeirah Lakes Towers. 20-30 mins. drive to office.
> 
> Are those places good choice to live ? And what is the approximate cost of 2 bedrooms ?
> 
> Thanks.


Mirdif - Straight in line of Flight Path to DXB... I would avoid that.

Sports City - Bit outside, but decent place to live and is cheap too.

Tecom - No Idea

JLT - Nice place and costly.

If I was you, I would live close to kids school.


----------



## polair

Sunder said:


> Mirdif - Straight in line of Flight Path to DXB... I would avoid that.
> 
> Sports City - Bit outside, but decent place to live and is cheap too.
> 
> Tecom - No Idea
> 
> JLT - Nice place and costly.
> 
> If I was you, I would live close to kids school.


So Could you please recommend some places ? That would be great. My kid is newborn. We have time to school yet.

Thanks.


----------



## Sunder

polair said:


> So Could you please recommend some places ? That would be great. My kid is newborn. We have time to school yet.
> 
> Thanks.


JLT if you can afford it, else you can try Marina also.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## ADD1

Hi all,

I have in discussion about a role in Dubai as a customer program manager. 

The package that has been offered is:-

37-40K AED per month
Housing allowance 133K AED per year
Schooling Allowance 24K AED per child
Car allowance 34K AED per year
Medical cover for family with vision and dental

Currently live in a nice 3 bed detached house in France what are you thoughts on the package?

is the housing allowance and school allowance enough? (i currently have my childs school fee's completely covered at a Montisori School)

Many thanks in advance


----------



## mrr1

Hi,

Any ideas of a teacher salary/package for 4.5 years experience includings year of leadership? I have interviews for primary teacher posts.

Any rough guidance would be appreciated.


----------



## Meg.Harradine

I've been offered a position to work in conjunction with ADEC. Free flights, accommodation, medical aid, return flights home annually, they sort out visas and supply a housing allowance. 3 year contract. Salary UAE15500. Can be placed in any school. What do u think?


----------



## TallyHo

Schooling allowance is very low. You'd want double that at the minimum if you want full school fees (good primary schools are around 45-50K and secondary 60 to 80K. 

Housing allowance is also a bit low. 175+ is better. 

But your base salary is very solid and allows you to make up the differential in housing and school fees if you need to.

Focusing on the benefits breakdown can be misleading. The overall package works out to about 55k a month (assuming you only have one child). 55K is perfectly livable and will allow you to live in a comfortable villa and have a child at a good international school. But I'd still negotiate for a higher housing and school fees. 



ADD1 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have in discussion about a role in Dubai as a customer program manager.
> 
> The package that has been offered is:-
> 
> 37-40K AED per month
> Housing allowance 133K AED per year
> Schooling Allowance 24K AED per child
> Car allowance 34K AED per year
> Medical cover for family with vision and dental
> 
> Currently live in a nice 3 bed detached house in France what are you thoughts on the package?
> 
> is the housing allowance and school allowance enough? (i currently have my childs school fee's completely covered at a Montisori School)
> 
> Many thanks in advance


----------



## TallyHo

What's the housing allowance? AD is quite expensive. 

For a single person, 15,500K a month plus housing completely covered is the norm offered by schools. And livable. 



Meg.Harradine said:


> I've been offered a position to work in conjunction with ADEC. Free flights, accommodation, medical aid, return flights home annually, they sort out visas and supply a housing allowance. 3 year contract. Salary UAE15500. Can be placed in any school. What do u think?


----------



## Meg.Harradine

Thanks. Do teachers earn a high salary compared to most other expertise? Obviously without including doctors, accountants, attorneys etc


----------



## ADD1

Tallyho, thanks for the advice I will go back to them and see what can be negotiated if anything!! Where would you recommend looking for a villa if I can get the 175 K??


----------



## mrr1

GEMS are offering 12000 with 4 years experience. Are DBS likely to offer more or less?


----------



## hananali

*Trainee Civil Engineer in Abu Dhabi being a Fresher*

Hi friends,

I completed my B.E Civil Engineering in Dec 2015. I got an offer from Contracting company in Abu Dhabi, as a site engineer with zero years experience but yes my CV is quite fascinating with 3 internships. 

The offer says I would be positioned as Trainee Engineer for first 6 months on the salary of 2650 AED, for the next 6 months salary would raise to 3500 AED. The employer says I would not be expected to give any output but only be trained whereas I don't believe his this statement. And thus after completing this first year, I would be provided with the salary of 4000 to 5000 AED based on performance. All these salaries are monthly salaries.

They would provide free shared accommodation with 2 or 3 persons per room. Transportation from site to home and vice versa would be provided along with health insurance. 

They would offer no holidays for first year which I do not understand why? I would like to come back to my home country and visit my family. After this one year, they would offer 30 days off a year. They would also keep my passport with them and does not return it back to me until an emergency God forbid.

Please let me evaluate this offer. Is it good or shall I ask them to review their offer. 

Thanks. 

P.S: I dont know from where did they get my CV. I did not apply there. Neither did I sent my CV to any website.


----------



## jacko123

*The First Group*

I have an interview this week for a Sales Executive role at the The First Group. Its basically selling hotel investment opportunities across Dubai. 

Does anyone have any experience working for or with The First Group? 

It appears to be similar to what I do at the moment but offers a 5,000 AED monthly basic plus commission on top, rather than just commission only. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thank you.


----------



## Stevesolar

hananali said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I completed my B.E Civil Engineering in Dec 2015. I got an offer from Contracting company in Abu Dhabi, as a site engineer with zero years experience but yes my CV is quite fascinating with 3 internships.
> 
> The offer says I would be positioned as Trainee Engineer for first 6 months on the salary of 2650 AED, for the next 6 months salary would raise to 3500 AED. The employer says I would not be expected to give any output but only be trained whereas I don't believe his this statement. And thus after completing this first year, I would be provided with the salary of 4000 to 5000 AED based on performance. All these salaries are monthly salaries.
> 
> They would provide free shared accommodation with 2 or 3 persons per room. Transportation from site to home and vice versa would be provided along with health insurance.
> 
> They would offer no holidays for first year which I do not understand why? I would like to come back to my home country and visit my family. After this one year, they would offer 30 days off a year. They would also keep my passport with them and does not return it back to me until an emergency God forbid.
> 
> Please let me evaluate this offer. Is it good or shall I ask them to review their offer.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> P.S: I dont know from where did they get my CV. I did not apply there. Neither did I sent my CV to any website.


Hi,
I think that is known as slave labour!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## RiskMetric

Hi all, 

I have been reading through the thread for some time now and I was wondering if there were any banking professionals that can give me some insight about the job market particularly in Abu Dhabi. 

To give you some background about myself, I am a Canadian citizen with Arabic background. I was born in the ME and have lived there for 17 years (Fluent in Arabic). I then moved to Canada and have lived here since. 

Now in my early 30's I work for a Canadian dealer as a Market Risk (Manager/VP). I have 10 years experience working exclusively on FX and IR Derivatives. My experience includes VaR analysis, limits monitoring/management, IPV, PnL and Counterparty Risk to name a few. In addition to that I have intensive project management experience managing regulatory driven projects such as Dodd-Frank/Volcker Rule, Basel...etc as well as infrastructure/strategic projects such as System Development (SDLC). 

In terms of Education, I have a Masters degree in Finance as well as three professional designations: CFA, CPA and FRM. 

Would really appreciate if someone can give me an idea of what to expect in terms of Salary/package for someone with my experience and educational background. I have seen a 2 year old post by another Risk professional from the UK who got offered approx. AED 47K per month with 7 years experience, however not much was provided in terms of his education/experience to help benchmark my expectations.

Thanks in advance for your feedback.

Cheers


----------



## Radeya2000

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> I think that is known as slave labour!
> Cheers
> Steve


But the norm for UAE I think


----------



## twowheelsgood

RiskMetric said:


> I was born in the ME


 Where in the Middle East ?


----------



## rsinner

RiskMetric said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been reading through the thread for some time now and I was wondering if there were any banking professionals that can give me some insight about the job market particularly in Abu Dhabi.
> 
> To give you some background about myself, I am a Canadian citizen with Arabic background. I was born in the ME and have lived there for 17 years (Fluent in Arabic). I then moved to Canada and have lived here since.
> 
> Now in my early 30's I work for a Canadian dealer as a Market Risk (Manager/VP). I have 10 years experience working exclusively on FX and IR Derivatives. My experience includes VaR analysis, limits monitoring/management, IPV, PnL and Counterparty Risk to name a few. In addition to that I have intensive project management experience managing regulatory driven projects such as Dodd-Frank/Volcker Rule, Basel...etc as well as infrastructure/strategic projects such as System Development (SDLC).
> 
> In terms of Education, I have a Masters degree in Finance as well as three professional designations: CFA, CPA and FRM.
> 
> Would really appreciate if someone can give me an idea of what to expect in terms of Salary/package for someone with my experience and educational background. I have seen a 2 year old post by another Risk professional from the UK who got offered approx. AED 47K per month with 7 years experience, however not much was provided in terms of his education/experience to help benchmark my expectations.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your feedback.
> 
> Cheers


47K (+bonus) for VP in more of a middle office (risk management) will be not far off the mark. Some in small institutions will get maybe 50% lower, and some could get up to 60K esp. in larger/international institutions. 
The bigger issue now is that who will be recruiting. Most likely none/ very few as everyone esp. the local banks in Abu Dhabi are laying off people.

Edited to add: if you search for the Robert Half salary guide for 2016 it will confirm this range


----------



## RiskMetric

rsinner said:


> 47K (+bonus) for VP in more of a middle office (risk management) will be not far off the mark. Some in small institutions will get maybe 50% lower, and some could get up to 60K esp. in larger/international institutions.
> The bigger issue now is that who will be recruiting. Most likely none/ very few as everyone esp. the local banks in Abu Dhabi are laying off people.
> 
> Edited to add: if you search for the Robert Half salary guide for 2016 it will confirm this range


Thanks rsinner! I have recently started following the ME markets and have noticed the continues lay-off. UAE Banks earnings have been on the downbeat recently as well. 

If I may ask, do you know if these recent lay-offs are primarily due to downtrend in oil? or is it more of a long term structural change in the UAE banking sector (similar to what many international banks have been doing globally)? or both? trying to gauge if this is just a temporary slowdown 

I've also looked up RH's survey and as you've indicated 47K seems to be ballpark for VP level. Do you know where RH buckets director level salary? not sure if that's considered head or risk mgmt?

Many Thanks for your help.


----------



## RiskMetric

twowheelsgood said:


> Where in the Middle East ?


Oman


----------



## jude_110

Hi,
I've been offered a move to our Dubai office. It's the same job as I am doing at the moment (i.e. Sales Manager - Middle East). I work in the Oil and Gas industry.
It would be myself, my wife and 2 kids (daughter turning 4 years in June and son who is 9 months).

The salary package is as follows:-
Base salary : 23,166 per month
Bonus : Target of 10% of annual salary
Other allowance: 645 per month
Housing allowance : 10,333 per month

In addition to the above, the following will be provided:-
Transportation : Company provided vehicle
Medical Insurance : Included for me and my family
Flights : 4 flight tickets to the UK or equivalent flight (annually)
School fees policy : upto 25,000 per year per child (max of 2 children)

This package looks good to me, but I don't know if it good enough for a similar job in Dubai.
Also I am now worried if the school fees won't be sufficient for a decent school!
Another reason for the worry, is getting some school at this time of the year for the 2016/2017 school year.

Please let me know your thoughts and comments.
Thanks


----------



## Fayvir

Have to decide on this soon, any other insights much appreciated !




Hey all, wanted to get your insight on a package for 3 year contract that was offered to me to work in Abu Dhabi (3 years IT experience), for an entry level IT job. 

My wife and I currently work in Canada, both are IT professionals, with a combined annual salary of $140,000 CAD (before tax) which is about 364000 AED After tax, it's more like $90,000 CAD = 234000 AED 

This is what the package entails: Base salary: 16000AED Expat allowance: 6000AED Other allowance: 2000AED Total: 24000 AED/month = 288000 AED/year 

Full coverage for my wife and I (no kids), for medical/dental/vision. 
No annual flights home but they fly us there and fly us home after the contract 
Signing bonus 70000 AED Accommodation covered (incl. utilities)
No car allowance
30 days annual leave 

Note that my wife may not find a job until later, so we would be living off one source of income. With this package, would we live comfortably? We are trying to save up and we might have kids in the next 3 years.


----------



## hananali

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> I think that is known as slave labour!
> Cheers
> Steve


Hey Steve! Thank you for your response. So how much do you think I deserve to be paid? If your concern is regarding their condition of keeping my passport with them, then this is condition everywhere in UAE I think.


----------



## hananali

Radeya2000 said:


> But the norm for UAE I think


So is it a good offer?


----------



## bikanair

Hello Friends,

Just joined the community and have some questions about job prospect and salary expectations in UAE. 

First a little background, I am a Canadian citizen ( migrated about 11 years ago from sub-continent) with several years of experience (8 years Canadian plus sub-continent) in accounting (started at entry level while migrated to Canada and for the last four years working in Account and Sr. Accountant roles) have completed recently CPA, CGA and planning to get ACCA in next 2 to 3 months, also have M.A. Economics (degree obtained from sub-continent).

Thinking to move to UAE (Dubai or Abu-Dhabi), have two kids (5 and 9 years) and wife is home stay mom. Good schooling for kids is important.

By looking at my background, what you folks think about my job prospects in UAE market and what I can get in terms of salary package?

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Stevesolar

hananali said:


> Hey Steve! Thank you for your response. So how much do you think I deserve to be paid? If your concern is regarding their condition of keeping my passport with them, then this is condition everywhere in UAE I think.


Hi,
Minimum 10,000 per month.
It is illegal to retain you passport.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Sunder

bikanair said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Just joined the community and have some questions about job prospect and salary expectations in UAE.
> 
> First a little background, I am a Canadian citizen ( migrated about 11 years ago from sub-continent) with several years of experience (8 years Canadian plus sub-continent) in accounting (started at entry level while migrated to Canada and for the last four years working in Account and Sr. Accountant roles) have completed recently CPA, CGA and planning to get ACCA in next 2 to 3 months, also have M.A. Economics (degree obtained from sub-continent).
> 
> Thinking to move to UAE (Dubai or Abu-Dhabi), have two kids (5 and 9 years) and wife is home stay mom. Good schooling for kids is important.
> 
> By looking at my background, what you folks think about my job prospects in UAE market and what I can get in terms of salary package?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help.


Hi,

You can got through previous pages to see the cost of living in Dubai. Schooling,Housing and Medical are very expensive here.

It all depends on your lifestyle, so it is difficult for me to provide you a tough figure.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## Sunder

jude_110 said:


> Hi,
> I've been offered a move to our Dubai office. It's the same job as I am doing at the moment (i.e. Sales Manager - Middle East). I work in the Oil and Gas industry.
> It would be myself, my wife and 2 kids (daughter turning 4 years in June and son who is 9 months).
> 
> The salary package is as follows:-
> Base salary : 23,166 per month
> Bonus : Target of 10% of annual salary
> Other allowance: 645 per month
> Housing allowance : 10,333 per month
> 
> In addition to the above, the following will be provided:-
> Transportation : Company provided vehicle
> Medical Insurance : Included for me and my family
> Flights : 4 flight tickets to the UK or equivalent flight (annually)
> School fees policy : upto 25,000 per year per child (max of 2 children)
> 
> This package looks good to me, but I don't know if it good enough for a similar job in Dubai.
> Also I am now worried if the school fees won't be sufficient for a decent school!
> Another reason for the worry, is getting some school at this time of the year for the 2016/2017 school year.
> 
> Please let me know your thoughts and comments.
> Thanks


Hi,

The package is good. The housing should cover a 2 bedroom in Marina area, utilities will be extra. School fees is on the lower side, so you might shell out 25-30K per year our of your own pocket.

Consider Bonus as zero and if you can negotiate more ( citing high education costs, working in heat etc etc), as yearly increments in here are less than 5%.


----------



## rsinner

RiskMetric said:


> Thanks rsinner! I have recently started following the ME markets and have noticed the continues lay-off. UAE Banks earnings have been on the downbeat recently as well.
> 
> If I may ask, do you know if these recent lay-offs are primarily due to downtrend in oil? or is it more of a long term structural change in the UAE banking sector (similar to what many international banks have been doing globally)? or both? trying to gauge if this is just a temporary slowdown
> 
> I've also looked up RH's survey and as you've indicated 47K seems to be ballpark for VP level. Do you know where RH buckets director level salary? not sure if that's considered head or risk mgmt?
> 
> Many Thanks for your help.


The middle east market for banking is not big. Lots of firms chasing very little business, and the oil prices do not help. The volumes usually do not justify keeping expensive teams. Its boom bust, so I am sure teams will be built when prices recover, but do not expect a lot of stability, work and sophistication.
Director level could be 40K to 70K. depends on the institution. Getting an offer is more critical.


----------



## bikanair

Sunder said:


> Hi,
> 
> You can got through previous pages to see the cost of living in Dubai. Schooling,Housing and Medical are very expensive here.
> 
> It all depends on your lifestyle, so it is difficult for me to provide you a tough figure.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sunder.


Thanks Sunder but not sure you read my post. I am not asking about cost of living(I have an idea about that), all I am asking to have an input from friends in UAE about my job prospect and what kind of salary package I can expect with my background.


----------



## ITguy

*Salary Offer*

Hi All

I am new to the forum and appreciate your feedback on the following offer i have received. I have looked at the "is it worth it" spreadsheet but very hard to input values when i am not sure of the values in the UAE

I will be moving with my wife and 14 month old. 

So the offer is the following (and i have pushed them to the limit so this is very final offer)

Salary - 26500
Car allowance - 2500
housing allowance - 120000 (paid upfront)
total - 39000 AED per month

Flights Allowance is paid annually and is around 15000AED but will not add this into monthly

Relocation allowance of 40000AED

Schooling is paid directly by me but i then claim 85% of the cost back when i provide receipt to my company. no cap on how much i spend on schooling

mobile phone paid

I am a Service Delivery Manager in IT and will be moving to a multinational company. I have 9 years experience.
My wife will not be working in the very near future (probably wont at all) as we are trying for a second child.

So thats the offer, so what is everyones thoughts? Will i be able to have a nice lifestyle on this?

I understand i am not going to have the most extravagant lifestyle but ideally we would like a 3 bedroom place in a nice area, 2 (standard) cars, dinner out twice a week, a nice holiday and save some as well


----------



## Sunder

bikanair said:


> Thanks Sunder but not sure you read my post. I am not asking about cost of living(I have an idea about that), all I am asking to have an input from friends in UAE about my job prospect and what kind of salary package I can expect with my background.


My sincere apologies for skipping the main content.

Having CPA and other degrees are good and the experience also counts here. But, the bitter truth is that for accountant and Chartered Accountant jobs there are lots of South Asians in the market who can do the same job at half or may be one third of the salary which you can expect.

Your best bet will be trying in the Big4, then banks and then reputed CA firms. Depending on the job profile, you can expect 20000 AED to 40000 AED per month.

Job market is dull these days, many banks are laying off employees and I have no idea on the Big4 audit firms.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## The Rascal

ITguy said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am new to the forum and appreciate your feedback on the following offer i have received. I have looked at the "is it worth it" spreadsheet but very hard to input values when i am not sure of the values in the UAE
> 
> I will be moving with my wife and 14 month old.
> 
> So the offer is the following (and i have pushed them to the limit so this is very final offer)
> 
> Salary - 26500
> Car allowance - 2500
> housing allowance - 120000 (paid upfront)
> total - 39000 AED per month
> 
> Flights Allowance is paid annually and is around 15000AED but will not add this into monthly
> 
> Relocation allowance of 40000AED
> 
> Schooling is paid directly by me but i then claim 85% of the cost back when i provide receipt to my company. no cap on how much i spend on schooling
> 
> mobile phone paid
> 
> I am a Service Delivery Manager in IT and will be moving to a multinational company. I have 9 years experience.
> My wife will not be working in the very near future (probably wont at all) as we are trying for a second child.
> 
> So thats the offer, so what is everyones thoughts? Will i be able to have a nice lifestyle on this?
> 
> I understand i am not going to have the most extravagant lifestyle but ideally we would like a 3 bedroom place in a nice area, 2 (standard) cars, dinner out twice a week, a nice holiday and save some as well


Mate, if you haven't bitten their hands off for it then do so tomorrow morning first thing. 

When you get here, get a place relatively near the school that junior will be attending.... Seriously, will save your missus a lot of grief.

And a 40' Container for your kit will be around 2/3s of your relocation allowance, use the rest to rent a hotel apartment, suss the areas out, where you're working, where the school is, before you sign it.

Good luck.


----------



## ITguy

Thanks for the quick reply Rascal, really appreciate it
My little one is only 14 months so no need to worry about school for a couple years yet . dont think we will put her in nursery for a while either. Maybe start of September 2017

Is it really that good of an offer? I have read a number of posts and forums and people with similar salaries have been told it will be tight/tough with a family of 4 (future planning for the second child next year)

How much of that 39000 per month could i save if i live a decent standard of life there?


----------



## rsinner

ITguy said:


> Thanks for the quick reply Rascal, really appreciate it
> My little one is only 14 months so no need to worry about school for a couple years yet . dont think we will put her in nursery for a while either. Maybe start of September 2017
> 
> Is it really that good of an offer? I have read a number of posts and forums and people with similar salaries have been told it will be tight/tough with a family of 4 (future planning for the second child next year)
> 
> How much of that 39000 per month could i save if i live a decent standard of life there?


You are forgetting that most people getting the advice that it will be tight are most likely not getting schooling paid to them. This is not fantastic, but very good. 
Housing: c. 150K upwards
Car: 4K for two cars (cash flow wise it might be lumpsum upfront etc)
Utilities, Internet, TV etc: 1K p.m.
Groceries for a family of 3: 4K per month (on an average)

Your biggest expense is housing, and if you are intelligent about it you can save a decent amount. After that its really up to you how much you want to spend (brunches, travel etc)


----------



## The Rascal

And to add to rsinner, the fact that you're being offered a package that is 2-3x what a sub-conti gets, then it's very good. I'm always of the opinion of, what real difference is 1,000 or so a month base going to get you?

You'll be fine on that, really you will, aim to save at least AEd11,000 (£2,000) a month, no reason why you can't.


----------



## ITguy

Thanks for the positive feedback so far. 
would love to hear from some more people regarding my package and hopefully that will convince me more (not that i don't appreciate your opinions so far  )

Anyone else able to comment?


----------



## midwestgal

Sorry for cross posting, but just noticed this thread and thought might be more relevant to post here:

My husband has been shortlisted for an interview for a faculty of medicine position in Al-Ain (I know this is a Dubai forum but I'm just looking for ballpark). Just curious what the salary package expectations are for a US trained American physician who has been practicing for over 10 years here in the US. Looking through posts here they seem to be outdated or not applicable since this would be a university appointment and not private practice (assuming there is difference in packages between the two). Myself and our one year old would join him if he were hired and accepted. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## bikanair

Sunder said:


> My sincere apologies for skipping the main content.
> 
> Having CPA and other degrees are good and the experience also counts here. But, the bitter truth is that for accountant and Chartered Accountant jobs there are lots of South Asians in the market who can do the same job at half or may be one third of the salary which you can expect.
> 
> Your best bet will be trying in the Big4, then banks and then reputed CA firms. Depending on the job profile, you can expect 20000 AED to 40000 AED per month.
> 
> Job market is dull these days, many banks are laying off employees and I have no idea on the Big4 audit firms.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sunder.


Thanks Sundar for quick reply.

Actually I would like to work in industry( Finance Manager type of roles). One clarification needed about range you gave (20,000-40,000 AED), is that inclusive of all benefits like rent and school fees for kids or those will be on top of that?

In regard to abundance of south asian Accountants, is not that true for almost all fields especially about IT sector but I notice lots of folks from west been offered jobs.


----------



## Radeya2000

ITguy said:


> Thanks for the positive feedback so far.
> would love to hear from some more people regarding my package and hopefully that will convince me more (not that i don't appreciate your opinions so far  )
> 
> Anyone else able to comment?


It is a great offer. Not one to miss. Congrats!


----------



## RiskMetric

rsinner said:


> The middle east market for banking is not big. Lots of firms chasing very little business, and the oil prices do not help. The volumes usually do not justify keeping expensive teams. Its boom bust, so I am sure teams will be built when prices recover, but do not expect a lot of stability, work and sophistication.
> Director level could be 40K to 70K. depends on the institution. Getting an offer is more critical.


Really appreciate the feedback, Thank you!


----------



## Sunder

bikanair said:


> Thanks Sundar for quick reply.
> 
> Actually I would like to work in industry( Finance Manager type of roles). One clarification needed about range you gave (20,000-40,000 AED), is that inclusive of all benefits like rent and school fees for kids or those will be on top of that?
> 
> In regard to abundance of south asian Accountants, is not that true for almost all fields especially about IT sector but I notice lots of folks from west been offered jobs.


The range again depends on the company. Some companies can give a Basic pay of 20,000 AED per month and HRA of AED 125,000 per year and school fees upto a certain limit. Insurance is always covered. 

Some companies provide only Basic+HRA+Transporation which is 20-30K per month. 

Lots of folks have been offered job in the current scenario ? That too in finance sector, maybe they are very very lucky.


----------



## zakzouk

*Package for creative/artdirector*

Hello everyone,
I just joined the forum and had couple of questions, if you can share your experiences and opinions with me, i would appreciate it.

I've been offered a move to Dubai. for a position of Digital art director, i have a 9 years experience in design and digital marketing.
I have no idea what the market in Dubai looks like right now, and i've been asked to provide a range of Salary expectation so they can propose me a package. I've heard that the nationality plays a big role in defining packages, i have never had a professional experience in the GCC region but am quiet sure of my capabilities and skills since i had the chance to work on some international budgets and brands.

I am a 30 years old Moroccan guy, single and i do speak 3 languages ( arabic and french as native tongue)

What i understood from the interview is that the company will provide a monthly salary + one return ticket home annually + medical, maybe a relocation package but am not sure if this last one is part of the Salary package or not, i need to get more information regarding this.

I'm certainly interessed in joining a high paced market like Dubai's, and i would like you to help figure out a a fair salary expectations based on my situation and worth the move .


Please let me know your thoughts and comments.
Thank you


----------



## hananali

Sunder said:


> I completed my B.E Civil Engineering in Dec 2015. I got an offer from Contracting company in Abu Dhabi, as a site engineer with zero years experience but yes my CV is quite fascinating with 3 internships.
> 
> The offer says I would be positioned as Trainee Engineer for first 6 months on the salary of 2650 AED, for the next 6 months salary would raise to 3500 AED. The employer says I would not be expected to give any output but only be trained whereas I don't believe his this statement. And thus after completing this first year, I would be provided with the salary of 4000 to 5000 AED based on performance. All these salaries are monthly salaries.
> 
> They would provide free shared accommodation with 2 or 3 persons per room. Transportation from site to home and vice versa would be provided along with health insurance.
> 
> They would offer no holidays for first year which I do not understand why? I would like to come back to my home country and visit my family. After this one year, they would offer 30 days off a year. They would also keep my passport with them and does not return it back to me until an emergency God forbid.
> 
> Please let me evaluate this offer. Is it good or shall I ask them to review their offer.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> P.S: I dont know from where did they get my CV. I did not apply there. Neither did I sent my CV to any website
> 
> 
> Sunder.


Dear Sunder, I'd like to know yours thought about this offer I got. Thanks.


----------



## ITguy

ITguy said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am new to the forum and appreciate your feedback on the following offer i have received. I have looked at the "is it worth it" spreadsheet but very hard to input values when i am not sure of the values in the UAE
> 
> I will be moving with my wife and 14 month old.
> 
> So the offer is the following (and i have pushed them to the limit so this is very final offer)
> 
> Salary - 26500
> Car allowance - 2500
> housing allowance - 120000 (paid upfront)
> total - 39000 AED per month
> 
> Flights Allowance is paid annually and is around 15000AED but will not add this into monthly
> 
> Relocation allowance of 40000AED
> 
> Schooling is paid directly by me but i then claim 85% of the cost back when i provide receipt to my company. no cap on how much i spend on schooling
> 
> mobile phone paid
> 
> I am a Service Delivery Manager in IT and will be moving to a multinational company. I have 9 years experience.
> My wife will not be working in the very near future (probably wont at all) as we are trying for a second child.
> 
> So thats the offer, so what is everyones thoughts? Will i be able to have a nice lifestyle on this?
> 
> I understand i am not going to have the most extravagant lifestyle but ideally we would like a 3 bedroom place in a nice area, 2 (standard) cars, dinner out twice a week, a nice holiday and save some as well



Hi All

Just bumping this up as i have to make a decision this week. 
I understand that i have had some positive feedback but would love to hear from more people before making a final decision.

Such a big move i just want to make sure i have done my due diligence before making a decision.
So anymore feedback would be great

Thanks


----------



## LewsTT

From what I've read and the couple of months spent here, seems like a pretty good offer.


----------



## hananali

LewsTT said:


> From what I've read and the couple of months spent here, seems like a pretty good offer.


Hello. I would be getting 2650 AED per month and free accommodation. Is it fair amount? 
I'm a fresh civil engineering graduate with no experience. The job is of trainee engineer.


----------



## rsinner

hananali said:


> Hello. I would be getting 2650 AED per month and free accommodation. Is it fair amount?
> I'm a fresh civil engineering graduate with no experience. The job is of trainee engineer.


Are you from a top or a B grade engineering college in India? How much will you get for a job in India? Do you have a job offer in India? Do you have any prospect of getting a job in India? Do you have any interest in the job, or is it just a ticket for you to the "gulf"?

If you do not have a job offer in India and no prospect of getting a job in India, then take this. The offer is pathetically low, but do you have other options? Will they provide transportation? It is not that difficult to get an engineering job paying 30-35,000 rupees a month. This offer is poorer than that as the cost of living here is higher.
Make sure they do not take away your passport, and that in the contract you sign they do not put in a clause that you will be liable for visa fee in case you leave the job.

Also, more than one person already opined on your original post that this offer is not good. You ignored those posts. If you have made up your mind to come over, why ask us?

Edited to add: and if you still don't believe me, see what some people are paying their maids (http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ab...pats-living-uae/969202-offer.html#post9514746) but admittedly this is at the higher end of the pay scale of maids in UAE.


----------



## Stevesolar

hananali said:


> Hello. I would be getting 2650 AED per month and free accommodation. Is it fair amount?
> I'm a fresh civil engineering graduate with no experience. The job is of trainee engineer.


Hi,
Our maid earns more than that - and she does not have an engineering degree!
You need to be looking at jobs of 10,000 per month minimum.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## hananali

rsinner said:


> Are you from a top or a B grade engineering college in India? How much will you get for a job in India? Do you have a job offer in India? Do you have any prospect of getting a job in India? Do you have any interest in the job, or is it just a ticket for you to the "gulf"?
> 
> If you do not have a job offer in India and no prospect of getting a job in India, then take this. The offer is pathetically low, but do you have other options? Will they provide transportation? It is not that difficult to get an engineering job paying 30-35,000 rupees a month. This offer is poorer than that as the cost of living here is higher.
> Make sure they do not take away your passport, and that in the contract you sign they do not put in a clause that you will be liable for visa fee in case you leave the job.
> 
> Also, more than one person already opined on your original post that this offer is not good. You ignored those posts. If you have made up your mind to come over, why ask us?
> 
> Edited to add: and if you still don't believe me, see what some people are paying their maids (http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ab...pats-living-uae/969202-offer.html#post9514746) but admittedly this is at the higher end of the pay scale of maids in UAE.


Have your calm, sir! It is obvious that I respect your opinions that is why Im coming here again and again. Some of the people I know who live in UAE they have been telling me that it is a good offer and you can easily save around 1000 AED monthly. Whereas your thoughts are completely opposite to what they are telling me. So this has left me in serious confusion. I dont want to sell my self short, thats the fuss is all about. Not as low as a maid. 
Yes you can say I'm from a B grade college in India. But I was competant enough to appear for an interview and answer their questions rightly. Here I get can the job of around 12000 to 15000 Rs.


----------



## hananali

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Our maid earns more than that - and she does not have an engineering degree!
> You need to be looking at jobs of 10,000 per month minimum.
> Cheers
> Steve


Hahaha yeah. But employer says I have no experience so I shall first seek experience to demand thatmuch salary.


----------



## Stevesolar

hananali said:


> Hahaha yeah. But employer says I have no experience so I shall first seek experience to demand thatmuch salary.


Hi,
The problem is twofold.
Firstly, if you take this job - you are selling yourself short. Especially considering the time, effort and money you have spent getting your qualifications.
Secondly - by accepting such a low pay you are spoiling it for others - as employers will continue to take advantage of desparate candidates and continue to offer such low packages.
Always your choice in the end!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## rahulnair

Hi,
I'm an IT professional with over 6.5+ years as a Business Analyst. What would be a good amount to quote a Expected Salary for an offer in Dubai? I will be accompanied by my wife.

Any inputs would be of great help 

Cheers,
R


----------



## Stevesolar

rahulnair said:


> Hi,
> I'm an IT professional with over 6.5+ years as a Business Analyst. What would be a good amount to quote a Expected Salary for an offer in Dubai? I will be accompanied by my wife.
> 
> Any inputs would be of great help
> 
> Cheers,
> R


30,000 AED per month


----------



## rahulnair

Stevesolar said:


> 30,000 AED per month


Thanks Steve. Will this figure be exclusive of visa, healthcare and flights?

Moreover this is a 12 month rolling contract kind of a deal. Does that make any difference to the figure i quote?

Cheers,
R


----------



## zzzeusss

Hello everybody, this is my first message: I am possibly moving to Dubai soon, as I am finishing interview process with Dubai Airports. Fast question: what is the salary "I am worth" for Dubai Standards?

I am Spanish, 29 years old, 6 years experience, aerospace engineer (airports specialization), with previous international (Europe) experience working for major airports in high-tech areas: capacity, operations, planning etc. Single, no children.

After reading this forum I more or less know what is the price of living, but not specific information about what are the salary I will be offered

thank you VERY much in advance


----------



## Stevesolar

zzzeusss said:


> Hello everybody, this is my first message: I am possibly moving to Dubai soon, as I am finishing interview process with Dubai Airports. Fast question: what is the salary "I am worth" for Dubai Standards?
> 
> I am Spanish, 29 years old, 6 years experience, aerospace engineer (airports specialization), with previous international (Europe) experience working for major airports in high-tech areas: capacity, operations, planning etc. Single, no children.
> 
> After reading this forum I more or less know what is the price of living, but not specific information about what are the salary I will be offered
> 
> thank you VERY much in advance


Hi,
The key here is to work out what your skills and experience are compared with people from other countries - especially bearing in mind there are international airports in most countries.
If your job could be done equally well by somebody from a lower cost based country - then be prepared for a lower salary here than what you can earn in your home country.
Then factor in a possibly higher cost of living, private schools and medical costs and you could actually be worse off here.
From your brief description, I suspect you may fall into this category.
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## zzzeusss

thank you very much for the quick reply!

It is a high-tech position that requires previous experience in research/airports operations. They are paying me flights+hotel to have a preview of the city. I do not think I will be put in the same level of asian countries, but who knows! I am making around 40K€ net yearly in Spain (equivalent to 180K AED)

comments/hints welcome!



Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> The key here is to work out what your skills and experience are compared with people from other countries - especially bearing in mind there are international airports in most countries.


----------



## LewsTT

hananali said:


> Hello. I would be getting 2650 AED per month and free accommodation. Is it fair amount?
> I'm a fresh civil engineering graduate with no experience. The job is of trainee engineer.


Im not from an engineering background. But I agree with Steve here. The offer is very low.


----------



## rsinner

hananali said:


> Have your calm, sir! It is obvious that I respect your opinions that is why Im coming here again and again. Some of the people I know who live in UAE they have been telling me that it is a good offer and you can easily save around 1000 AED monthly. Whereas your thoughts are completely opposite to what they are telling me. So this has left me in serious confusion. I dont want to sell my self short, thats the fuss is all about. Not as low as a maid.
> Yes you can say I'm from a B grade college in India. But I was competant enough to appear for an interview and answer their questions rightly. Here I get can the job of around 12000 to 15000 Rs.


I am quite calm, don't worry. My post sounds harsh because I wanted to sound harsh. 

Look, if you don't have any other choice this is good enough. You will forever be stuck in a low paying job in UAE, and can't afford to bring family to UAE ever. But the 2650 AED + acco job is indeed comparable to a 12-15K rupees job in India. Only thing is, you will get more than 12-15K if you are in any IT firm or a half decent civil engineering firm in India.

The only thing I can say is that if you come here, make sure you live within your means, do not take on debt, do not let the employer hold your passport, do not let him charge you for visa fees, do not give your bank account ATM to him, do not work overtime without pay.

You ARE selling yourself short.


----------



## hananali

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> The problem is twofold.
> Firstly, if you take this job - you are selling yourself short. Especially considering the time, effort and money you have spent getting your qualifications.
> Secondly - by accepting such a low pay you are spoiling it for others - as employers will continue to take advantage of desparate candidates and continue to offer such low packages.
> Always your choice in the end!
> Cheers
> Steve


You are right, Steve. I would ask the employer to raise their standards and ultimately mine. Haha. 
Keep up the good work.
Thanks.


----------



## hananali

LewsTT said:


> Im not from an engineering background. But I agree with Steve here. The offer is very low.


Thank you for the response brother.


----------



## hananali

rsinner said:


> I am quite calm, don't worry. My post sounds harsh because I wanted to sound harsh.
> 
> Look, if you don't have any other choice this is good enough. You will forever be stuck in a low paying job in UAE, and can't afford to bring family to UAE ever. But the 2650 AED + acco job is indeed comparable to a 12-15K rupees job in India. Only thing is, you will get more than 12-15K if you are in any IT firm or a half decent civil engineering firm in India.
> 
> The only thing I can say is that if you come here, make sure you live within your means, do not take on debt, do not let the employer hold your passport, do not let him charge you for visa fees, do not give your bank account ATM to him, do not work overtime without pay.
> 
> You ARE selling yourself short.


Good to know that. 

But please note that they would rose the salary to 3500 AED after 6 months. After spending this 1 year ( half over 2650 and other half over 3500) the salary would then turn to 4k to 5k per month. 

The employer says he will keep my passport no matter what. He is a government contractor and I don't think my demand would be any influential to him. 

Yes he does not asks me for visa fee, and he is providing the one sided air ticket from home to UAE. 

I've understood your point. Lets see what happens. I either stay here over few bucks and save none. Or gain some experience, save a few hundreds by accepting this offer and send back home. 

Thank you. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Stevesolar

hananali said:


> Good to know that.
> 
> But please note that they would rose the salary to 3500 AED after 6 months. After spending this 1 year ( half over 2650 and other half over 3500) the salary would then turn to 4k to 5k per month.
> 
> The employer says he will keep my passport no matter what. He is a government contractor and I don't think my demand would be any influential to him.
> 
> Yes he does not asks me for visa fee, and he is providing the one sided air ticket from home to UAE.
> 
> I've understood your point. Lets see what happens. I either stay here over few bucks and save none. Or gain some experience, save a few hundreds by accepting this offer and send back home.
> 
> Thank you. Keep up the good work.


Hi,
I will repeat this again - it is illegal for employers to keep your passport.
If they keep your passport - what is there to stop them from luring you here and then keeping you on the low salary forever - without raising it after 6 months?
Remember my first reply to you - slave Labour!
Wake up man - you would be mad to take this job - it reeks of a scam to trap you!
If you can't see this then I suggest you deserve everything that might happen to you.
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## mariot

hananali said:


> Good to know that.
> 
> But please note that they would rose the salary to 3500 AED after 6 months. After spending this 1 year ( half over 2650 and other half over 3500) the salary would then turn to 4k to 5k per month.
> 
> The employer says he will keep my passport no matter what. He is a government contractor and I don't think my demand would be any influential to him.
> 
> Yes he does not asks me for visa fee, and he is providing the one sided air ticket from home to UAE.
> 
> I've understood your point. Lets see what happens. I either stay here over few bucks and save none. Or gain some experience, save a few hundreds by accepting this offer and send back home.
> 
> Thank you. Keep up the good work.


With the proposed salary increments ensure these appear in the official offer letter and the labour contract first.

Many companies hold passports, it's not legal but it's a common practice still.


----------



## Roxtec Blue

mariot said:


> With the proposed salary increments ensure these appear in the official offer letter and the labour contract first.
> 
> Many companies hold passports, it's not legal but it's a common practice still.


As stevesolar rightly states holding of passports against the will of the employee IS ILLEGAL under UAE Federal Law. It would help to be sure of your facts before making legal statements. Some companies do but are acting illegally if the employee has not given express permission for them to hold it.

The OP appears to be desperate to accept the offer so really doesn't matter a jot. I suppose the only thing that does stop this being "slave labour" is that they are willing and foolish to work for such a pittance so technically it's not forced servitude.


----------



## zzzeusss

hi,
Any idea on the salary range / packages of Dubai Airports Job Grade 7?
I have read tons of Emirates grades but not for Dubai airport employees

help much appreciated!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## zzzeusss

thanks! any quantitative (aprox) figure in AED/month? 
To recap: Spanish, aerospace engineer (airports specialization) for a Senior Position at Dubai airport (5years exp required)




kingler said:


> I believe the offers will be low to moderate


I find strange that they have already paid me flights, 3 nights hotel and dubai preview before making a good offer, is is normal for low-moderate salaries too?

FYI, without providing them of a AED request, I told them I want a salary that enables a Western life


----------



## heidiwsn

HI all, my family (a couple with a baby) will move to dubai in april, but actually my husband is here already. Just want to know if his offer is enough for our living as well as some savings.

salary: 20000AED per month
allowance: 15000AED per month
A grade medical insurance
2 air ticket to hometown per year 

we want to rent an apartment for around 10000-12000AED per month+a car that cost around 3000AED spending, anyelse big spending we have to take into account? is the water and electricity fee expensive? expensive to eat out? 

BTW, we plan to rent in marina, like marina crown and ocean heights, does any one living there? any comment? and any people move from hong kong?


----------



## Armin_mne

I am just curious where do you find such offers? Because when I search for jobs on dubizzle or bayt monthly pay is maximum 1500$ what I saw there. And there is no additional information about housing, insurance etc. On LinkedIn situation is better with salary but the things they ask for job is like 50 skills must have and some 15years experience in field.


----------



## twowheelsgood

Armin_mne said:


> Because when I search for jobs on dubizzle or bayt monthly pay is maximum 1500$ what I saw there.


Thats because you're looking at websites which address the bottom end of the market.

For better offers, you need to network widely in the relevant industry and access specific company careers pages and directly through contacts. You negotiate your package with the employer.



Armin_mne said:


> but the things they ask for job is like 50 skills must have and some 15years experience in field.


Thats what you need to get better jobs - did you imagine you would get better jobs with no experience and no skills ?


----------



## Armin_mne

Well I have Master degree from faculty of information and technology in Europe and now I am Ph.D at Masdar Institute for Science and Technology and I have around 3 years of experience in banking IT sector for positions IT application developer and Software developer engeneer so at least I have "little" experience. Ok thanks for information I didn't know that bayt is also for bad sallary jobs.


----------



## twowheelsgood

Armin_mne said:


> Well I have Master degree from faculty of information and technology in Europe


Where exactly in Europe ?



Armin_mne said:


> and now I am Ph.D at Masdar Institute for Science and Technology and I have around 3 years of experience in banking IT sector for positions IT application developer and Software developer engeneer so at least I have "little" experience.


Masdar isnt of much credibility outside of the UAE, and not too much inside either when there are lots of people with similar international accreditations, but you're right - you have some little experience.

I suspect your problem is that you're just the same as 1000's of other IT engineers with less than stellar experience and/or qualifications who are applying for the same jobs as you as an entry level to gain experience.

Jobs like the one you queried come after a lot more years experience in a lot more senior roles I suspect.


----------



## Armin_mne

twowheelsgood said:


> Where exactly in Europe ?


Montenegro




twowheelsgood said:


> Masdar isnt of much credibility outside of the UAE, and not too much inside either when there are lots of people with similar international accreditations, but you're right - you have some little experience.
> 
> I suspect your problem is that you're just the same as 1000's of other IT engineers with less than stellar experience and/or qualifications who are applying for the same jobs as you as an entry level to gain experience.
> 
> Jobs like the one you queried come after a lot more years experience in a lot more senior roles I suspect.


Because I am still on Ph.D. I just looked job market I didn`t apply to anything still. I was just commenting the salaries 50k per month  I would be satisfied with 10k + accommodation and insurance. I am humble, right?


----------



## Stevesolar

Armin_mne said:


> Montenegro
> 
> 
> 
> Because I am still on Ph.D. I just looked job market I didn`t apply to anything still. I was just commenting the salaries 50k per month  I would be satisfied with 10k + accommodation and insurance. I am humble, right?


Hi,
I also come back to the fact that 20 years of real world job experience (without any degrees) is often far better for an employer than somebody with loads of degrees but little or no work experience.
I recruit loads of people and would rather let another (larger) company pay for somebody to come to the UAE, get settled here and gain real world work experience.
Smaller companies need focused, productive, honest, keen and well rounded employees who can be trusted to do their job properly and who are not too precious to turn their hand to a range of duties.
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## Steampunk

Hi, I have about 2 years of experience in call centers in Arabic/English, and I've been offered to work in a call center in Dubai for 4.8k+1.2k variable based on performance(KPIs), either 11 hours a day for 5 days or 9 hours a day for 6 days a week.
how's that offer, and with a bedspace and minimum spending how much would I be spending monthly.


----------



## mrbucko

The package I've been offered in Dubai gives approximate parity with my UK contract.

There's a significant tax advantage of course, but the higher rents and need to pay school fees and run a second car erodes this.

Other than these two expenses, is cost of living pretty similar to the UK? What are the key differences I should be aware of?

Apologies if there is already a thread on this.


----------



## peebz88

Hi Everyone,

Firstly would like to say this forum is excellent and have benefited hugely through some of the detailed answers that people have gone out their way to give.

I am in the process of negotiating a Move from England to the UAE as a Medical Underwriter... from salary guide websites I have seen that with my 5 years’ experience with my current company, I would be looking to obtain a relocation package from them of a salary of *30,000 AED per month* (excluding housing benefit).

Can I ask does anyone know if realistically that's what i should be expecting to achieve?

Been with my company for a total of 6 year and highly valued member of staff who was approached for the role so hoping this would be a realistic request to look for this amount!


----------



## rahman.dxb

elmackinho said:


> Hello guys . I am totally new here. I got and offer from Cavalli Club Dubai ( Fairmont Hotel ) , to work there as a barback in a club, 8 or 9 hours working a day, 6 days off a month, visa, accommodation and flight payed, with 2500 AED salary and he told me that i will have around 1 or 2 thousands AED of tips. Also he told me that i will move after 3 months of probation work to the position of bartender or waiter. Is that good offer ? And i am also planing to come with my girlfriend, same club, she will be food runner. She have not got yet an offer.
> 
> I am hoping in a soon answer.


what you work know?


----------



## Horus_88

Steampunk said:


> Hi, I have about 2 years of experience in call centers in Arabic/English, and I've been offered to work in a call center in Dubai for 4.8k+1.2k variable based on performance(KPIs), either 11 hours a day for 5 days or 9 hours a day for 6 days a week.
> how's that offer, and with a bedspace and minimum spending how much would I be spending monthly.


It's a typical offer for call center candidates, but not a bad start if you can manage your finances well and make sure that they offer medical insurance and an annual return flight. (still, it really depends on your lifestyle)

A bed space near the metro in Dubai will cost you at least 1750 monthly ,that will be in Deira or Qusais for example,.... Business bay or anywhere in Sheikh Zayed Road is 2000+(I'm talking about a bedspace in a room for 2 persons max, of course you can find cheaper alternatives, but I don't think that will suit you) 
Edit : RTA/Metro transport will cost you around 350 Dhs monthly from Qusais, deira etc to TECOM (and at least two hours of daily commute  )

I guess a call center will be providing transport, if yes, better go for an apartment far from the metro where it will be slightly cheaper and arrange with your company for pickup and drop times

Good luck


----------



## MJulianPM

hey guys, I am new around here and I got an offer, but I have not signed anything yet, it goes like this: I am an architect 5 years exp. doing a master's c; because of my experience my position is senior Architect however I do not have GCC exp. anyway the offer is 9.000AED and of course, after the test and the interview I would be making senior tasks (coordination, meetings, site review, and so), ticket every two years and they are processing the visa and all documents. Is it enough or should I wait for a better offer, I need to answer quickly, what do you guys think??

let me know ASAP

thanks


----------



## Stevesolar

MJulianPM said:


> hey guys, I am new around here and I got an offer, but I have not signed anything yet, it goes like this: I am an architect 5 years exp. doing a master's c; because of my experience my position is senior Architect however I do not have GCC exp. anyway the offer is 9.000AED and of course, after the test and the interview I would be making senior tasks (coordination, meetings, site review, and so), ticket every two years and they are processing the visa and all documents. Is it enough or should I wait for a better offer, I need to answer quickly, what do you guys think??
> 
> let me know ASAP
> 
> thanks


Hi,
For a "senior architect" - that offer is very, very low.
It should be nearer 25,000 to 30,000 per month - more in a top company.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## ownz

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> The problem is twofold.
> Firstly, if you take this job - you are selling yourself short. Especially considering the time, effort and money you have spent getting your qualifications.
> *Secondly - by accepting such a low pay you are spoiling it for others - as employers will continue to take advantage of desperate candidates and continue to offer such low packages.*
> Always your choice in the end!
> Cheers
> Steve


No.2 is the main problem over here. Spoiled the market range and leave a huge salary gap. But, in the end of the day, their choice. Seems like the offer here is getting lower year by year.


----------



## MJulianPM

ownz said:


> No.2 is the main problem over here. Spoiled the market range and leave a huge salary gap. But, in the end of the day, their choice. Seems like the offer here is getting lower year by year.


hi, thanks for your reply, I am fully aware of it, in fact I am one of those who oppose the most to giving away your work and messing up the market... for the day I got the test I found out there is someone else in the same position, and not earning way more than that.... in fact this is not way more of what I was earning back in my country around USD2500 with fewer expenses and without the master's... as a freshly promoted architect . moreover, people is saying things that _lucky you getting an offer with the market in the way it is and stuff like that._...

I deeply thing that I should wait, until I can land the proper one... but dunno.


----------



## peebz88

Hoping someone can help as didnt get a reply earlier.....

I am in the process of negotiating a Move from England to the UAE as a Medical Underwriter... from salary guide websites I have seen that with my 5 years’ experience with my current company, I would be looking to obtain a relocation package from them of a salary of 30,000 AED per month (excluding housing benefit).

Can I ask does anyone know if realistically that's what i should be expecting to achieve?

Been with my company for a total of 6 year and highly valued member of staff who was approached for the role so hoping this would be a realistic request to look for this amount!


----------



## Creighton

Hello everyone,

I've been offered a 12k AED job contract with my current company in Dubai. They will pay for: 


Medical insurance for my wife and I
Initial trips to and from UAE for my wife and I
One month's stay in a hotel whilst we look for an appartment

I'd be moving with my wife and we'd be looking to rent a studio apartment, ideally somewhere near (30/40 mins drive) Dubai media city and in a decent neighbourhood. (My idea of a decent neighbourhood is somewhere safe to live with maybe a couple of shops nearby for grocery shopping)

My question is, would it be possible for us to live comfortably? She would be looking for work but I imagine that for the first few months would be unemployed.


I really appreciate any help/advice/opinions that you can give me,

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tackledummy

Creighton said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I've been offered a 12k AED job contract with my current company in Dubai. They will pay for:
> 
> 
> Medical insurance for my wife and I
> Initial trips to and from UAE for my wife and I
> One month's stay in a hotel whilst we look for an appartment
> 
> I'd be moving with my wife and we'd be looking to rent a studio apartment, ideally somewhere near (30/40 mins drive) Dubai media city and in a decent neighbourhood. (My idea of a decent neighbourhood is somewhere safe to live with maybe a couple of shops nearby for grocery shopping)
> 
> My question is, would it be possible for us to live comfortably? She would be looking for work but I imagine that for the first few months would be unemployed.
> 
> 
> I really appreciate any help/advice/opinions that you can give me,
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hi, are you getting an allowance for accommodation on top of the 12k? If not, then for sure, you will struggle to live comfortably. Even if you moved to a neighborhood further away, then travel would become a factor.

Lets say no accommodation: even a studio might cost between 3-5k, utilities between 1-2k (depending on chiller fees included), renting a little car 1.5k (and that will be little), groceries maybe 1k if you are frugal. That is not taking into account fuel (admittedly cheap), cell phone(s), nights out - so you'd potentially be really struggling each month. 

You'd also need a fair amount to start out with too - DEWA deposits, car rental deposits, realtor fees and landlord deposit (and probably factoring in paying in advance for the accommodation too). Bear in mind also, that a month to settle in and find somewhere to live is a little tight too 

You also state "your current company in Dubai", do you mean a company outside of Dubai, relocating to an office in Dubai? If so, is there scope for a relocation allowance too? These are all things to consider, and negotiate if the opportunity arises.....

Hope it's not too bleak and answer for you.

Good luck!


----------



## Creighton

Hi Tackledummy, 

Thanks for the quick response. I should have mentioned I'd be getting 10k AED relocation allowance. Yes, I currently work for a Spanish company that has an office in Dubai .

A weekly grocery bill for 2 people would be roughly 1k AED? Wow... that's more expensive than I had bargained for.

I appreciate the help man, bleak answers are just as good as positive ones haha!


----------



## Tackledummy

Creighton said:


> Hi Tackledummy,
> 
> Thanks for the quick response. I should have mentioned I'd be getting 10k AED relocation allowance. Yes, I currently work for a Spanish company that has an office in Dubai .
> 
> A weekly grocery bill for 2 people would be roughly 1k AED? Wow... that's more expensive than I had bargained for.
> 
> I appreciate the help man, bleak answers are just as good as positive ones haha!


Ooops, groceries approx 1k per month....... all my estimates are per month. Depending on what career your wife can get into here (and when - it's a really tough climate right now) then you can make it work, but it's a tough one.

If it's only a one-off relocation, that won't help too much - you'd be better off trying to negotiate some monthly housing allowance on top. 

12k per month, is only around 35k Euro's a year - obviously i have no idea of your job role, age or experience, but honestly, Dubai is freakishly expensive...... like excruciatingly so, be prepared to live like hermits until Mrs C can start earning...... again, not making it sound appealing, just being honest.....

Good luck...


----------



## Creighton

Tackledummy said:


> Ooops, groceries approx 1k per month....... all my estimates are per month. Depending on what career your wife can get into here (and when - it's a really tough climate right now) then you can make it work, but it's a tough one.
> 
> If it's only a one-off relocation, that won't help too much - you'd be better off trying to negotiate some monthly housing allowance on top.
> 
> 12k per month, is only around 35k Euro's a year - obviously i have no idea of your job role, age or experience, but honestly, Dubai is freakishly expensive...... like excruciatingly so, be prepared to live like hermits until Mrs C can start earning...... again, not making it sound appealing, just being honest.....
> 
> Good luck...


To be honest, we wouldn't be that put out if we had to live like hermits, but judging by the general response when I've posed this question elsewhere (so many forums lol) I'd be leaving a very fine margain at the end of the month, which is something I'm not down for.

I really appreciate your help man, it's awesome that you haven't sugar-coated anything cos it would have been awful to get there without knowing anything and being none the wiser. 

Much appreciated!

By the way, I saw in another thread that you live near Sports city right? What are the prices there like?


----------



## Tackledummy

Creighton said:


> By the way, I saw in another thread that you live near Sports city right? What are the prices there like?


I love Sports City, it's far enough away to be out of the way, but only a (15 min) 15 euro cab ride (traffic permitting) into the main hub for bars/restaurants and the like.

Not sure about studio prices, but for a 1 bed, I recently renewed my tenancy for the 3rd year with no increase on the original 60k (so works out to be 5k per month) I paid in 2013. I'm in the minority of having a really awesome local landlord (something you can't really say too often here). 

but you'd really need a car, there is a fairly regular bus to MOE with connections to the metro, but it's not too convenient in the VERY hot summer months.....


----------



## Creighton

Tackledummy said:


> I love Sports City, it's far enough away to be out of the way, but only a (15 min) 15 euro cab ride (traffic permitting) into the main hub for bars/restaurants and the like.
> 
> Not sure about studio prices, but for a 1 bed, I recently renewed my tenancy for the 3rd year with no increase on the original 60k (so works out to be 5k per month) I paid in 2013. I'm in the minority of having a really awesome local landlord (something you can't really say too often here).
> 
> but you'd really need a car, there is a fairly regular bus to MOE with connections to the metro, but it's not too convenient in the VERY hot summer months.....


Awesome, thanks for the help man, I appreciate it.


----------



## Beman30

Hello everybody, this is my first post!

Here is my doubt, i would appreciate if you could give me a hand to understand if my calculation are right or too optimistic!

We are a family of five me, wife and 3 kids, one is 1 yo, 4 yo and 14 yo.
I am a dentist and i still didn't receive a real offer (still have to do all the paperwork), but the HR manager told me my salary should be something like this, so I am trying to make a good guess about my expenditure.

Salary:
300K+ accomodation (didn't told me how much could be) + bonus (something around 10/15%)
My wife is a midwife, but the first year, year and a half she shouldn't work since we have a newborn, her salary should be something like this:
156K+ accomodation + travel


Rent 3 beds Sheikh Zayed Rd: 130K
Schools for the 4 yo and 14 yo, I saw 4 different schools (Deira, Dubai int, Cambridge Int, Al Mawakeb):
on average fees should be around 40-50K.
Groceries: 12K
Utilities: 12K
Car: 20K (buying a used car)
entertainment: 60K
Other: 80K
Total: 364K

Am i too optimistic?
thank you very much for your help!


----------



## rizwanyounis

Hello Guys,

I am new here and I got job from 2 organizations.

1) Etisalat
2) National printing center

Which one is better?
Salary package and other perks and benefits are almost same.


----------



## Sunder

Beman30 said:


> Hello everybody, this is my first post!
> 
> Here is my doubt, i would appreciate if you could give me a hand to understand if my calculation are right or too optimistic!
> 
> We are a family of five me, wife and 3 kids, one is 1 yo, 4 yo and 14 yo.
> I am a dentist and i still didn't receive a real offer (still have to do all the paperwork), but the HR manager told me my salary should be something like this, so I am trying to make a good guess about my expenditure.
> 
> Salary:
> 300K+ accomodation (didn't told me how much could be) + bonus (something around 10/15%)
> My wife is a midwife, but the first year, year and a half she shouldn't work since we have a newborn, her salary should be something like this:
> 156K+ accomodation + travel
> 
> 
> Rent 3 beds Sheikh Zayed Rd: 130K
> Schools for the 4 yo and 14 yo, I saw 4 different schools (Deira, Dubai int, Cambridge Int, Al Mawakeb):
> on average fees should be around 40-50K.
> Groceries: 12K
> Utilities: 12K
> Car: 20K (buying a used car)
> entertainment: 60K
> Other: 80K
> Total: 364K
> 
> Am i too optimistic?
> thank you very much for your help!


Hi,

Try to get an education allowance for the kids on top of your salary. You can have a look at the previous posts about cost of living. Schooling and Rent are the biggest expenses. The salary seems to be OK, It depends entirely on you on what would you be saving. After your wife gets a job, it will be much better.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## Choc20

Hi guys?can you please review the below offer for me?

I have around 8 year experience at tier 1 bank.

Recently received a job offer from a bank in Dubai

37k per month (30k base, 7k allowance), this is 10% more than my current gross.

17k per month house allowance paid to landlord

Healthcare insurance and annual tickets, fully covered education(no kids though).

I have an Israeli stamp on my passport, will this impact my security check?
Is it beeter to get a new passport before the check?

Really appreciate your reply!!


----------



## TallyHo

If you want a 3+ bedroom apartment in a popular expat community along Sheikh Zayed or in the Marina or the Greens, you need to budget for 175,000 at the low end, including utilities and housing tax, and up to 200k+

You can find cheaper apartments but I'm not sure you'd want to live in those areas. You are from Italy and your standards are going to be quite different from the majority of expats who inhabit the cheaper areas of Dubai.

The four schools you listed are not regarded as good schools. At a "good" school in Dubai, school fees range from 35-40K (low end) to 70+K for primary years to 65K to 100K for secondary years. 

20K for an used car is very low. What kind of car are you looking for? If you want a 3-4 year old family 4x4 you need to budget between 60- 80K depending on the make and year.

Food for a family of five will be more than 1,000 a month. 2,000 a month is the bare minimum. 3-4K is more realistic. 

Dubai is very expensive. Never forget this. 



Beman30 said:


> Hello everybody, this is my first post!
> 
> Here is my doubt, i would appreciate if you could give me a hand to understand if my calculation are right or too optimistic!
> 
> We are a family of five me, wife and 3 kids, one is 1 yo, 4 yo and 14 yo.
> I am a dentist and i still didn't receive a real offer (still have to do all the paperwork), but the HR manager told me my salary should be something like this, so I am trying to make a good guess about my expenditure.
> 
> Salary:
> 300K+ accomodation (didn't told me how much could be) + bonus (something around 10/15%)
> My wife is a midwife, but the first year, year and a half she shouldn't work since we have a newborn, her salary should be something like this:
> 156K+ accomodation + travel
> 
> 
> Rent 3 beds Sheikh Zayed Rd: 130K
> Schools for the 4 yo and 14 yo, I saw 4 different schools (Deira, Dubai int, Cambridge Int, Al Mawakeb):
> on average fees should be around 40-50K.
> Groceries: 12K
> Utilities: 12K
> Car: 20K (buying a used car)
> entertainment: 60K
> Other: 80K
> Total: 364K
> 
> Am i too optimistic?
> thank you very much for your help!


----------



## degreereward

Hello, I am new to the site...can anyone let me know whether 15000dirhams salary per month is enogu for 2 ppl living in Dubai....apartment rental place shortlisted are Deira, Dubai Marina and Mirdiff... Thanks


----------



## rizwanyounis

degreereward said:


> Hello, I am new to the site...can anyone let me know whether 15000dirhams salary per month is enogu for 2 ppl living in Dubai....apartment rental place shortlisted are Deira, Dubai Marina and Mirdiff... Thanks


No, that places are too much expensive for residence.


----------



## LesFroggitts

rizwanyounis said:


> No, that places are too much expensive for residence.


Sorry but I think you're wrong - there are plenty of cheaper places in Deira and certainly there could be some in Mirdiff.

You are though correct, Dubai Marina would probably be out of the price range.

Although all of those areas are possible if the OP goes for a shared place.


----------



## degreereward

rizwanyounis said:


> No, that places are too much expensive for residence.


Well I did my research and found some apartments in Mirdiff and Marina between 60K to 65K as well as old parts of Deira. Bur Dubai near Burjuman is out of my budget and the old Deira area is not suitable of families.

Any other places I should look into?


----------



## rizwanyounis

degreereward said:


> Well I did my research and found some apartments in Mirdiff and Marina between 60K to 65K as well as old parts of Deira. Bur Dubai near Burjuman is out of my budget and the old Deira area is not suitable of families.
> 
> Any other places I should look into?


Why you don't prefer Abu Dhabi?


----------



## degreereward

rizwanyounis said:


> Why you don't prefer Abu Dhabi?


Hmmm...are the rent cheap there...also my job location is Deira Dubai...how much time will it take me reach the office every day


----------



## rizwanyounis

degreereward said:


> Hmmm...are the rent cheap there...also my job location is Deira Dubai...how much time will it take me reach the office every day


If you are willing to move Abu Dhabi then Musaffah is cheap place. And it will take almost 2 hours.


----------



## LesFroggitts

degreereward said:


> Hmmm...are the rent cheap there...also my job location is Deira Dubai...how much time will it take me reach the office every day


Irrespective of whether the rent would be cheaper in Abu Dhabi or not, you really really don't want to have to commute each day from there to every day - each trip taking up to 2 hours each way on those days that don't have traffic or weather problems.


----------



## husyk

Greetings fellow Expats,

I am currently working for the following company in TX, USA ($48k/yr) for 2 years. They offered me a transfer to the UAE office, separate entity within the company.

I am single and expect to live a simple life style and save $$$ in the process. I am planning on looking for a studio/single bedroom within short walking distance/metro to avoid the cost of getting a car. 

My understanding in regards to US income tax is I have to prove I have been a resident outside the USA for 12 months or 330 days physical test. After the 12 months are over I am no longer obligated to pay income tax, am I assuming correct?

Is the salary offered sufficient to live comfortably and save $$$? Any other points not listed I should ask for? 

Job Title : Proposal Engineer 
Total Gross Salary : Dhs 18,500/- per month; itemized below:- 
Basic Salary : Dhs 11,100/- per month 
Accommodation : Dhs 3,700/- per month 
Transportation : Dhs 3,700/- per month 
Duration of Service : Unlimited 
Probation Period : Three (3) months 
Annual Air Ticket : Twice Per One Entitlement Year 
Health Insurance : As per company policy. 
Relocation Fee : Dhs 7,500/- in lumpsum 
Jumeirah Lakes Towers (JLT), Cluster V , Dubai

Regards


----------



## TallyHo

I'm assuming you're in your early-mid 20s? 

Get a flatshare in the Marina or JLT. Walk to work. Problem solved. And you'll save a decent change out of your income while meeting new people. Most people in their 20s share. The young staff on my team who make in the low-mid 20s mostly share. 

If you must have your own place, you can afford one but it will likely be out in Dubailand (Sports City, JVC , Silicon Oasis). Renting is very expensive, even for a studio as the operating costs (housing tax, utilities, internet) all add up substantially. Whatever rent you find, add another 15% to it and that's the realistic cost of renting. And you will need to have a car. 

As for US income taxes, once you leave the USA your income outside the USA is not taxed under the approximately $100k threshold, pro-rated by the remainder of the year. In other words, if you relocate to Dubai in the end of June, then your tax exemption is approximately $50k USD for July - December 2016. The tax situation can get complicated if you make substantially more but not at your income level. 




husyk said:


> Greetings fellow Expats,
> 
> I am currently working for the following company in TX, USA ($48k/yr) for 2 years. They offered me a transfer to the UAE office, separate entity within the company.
> 
> I am single and expect to live a simple life style and save $$$ in the process. I am planning on looking for a studio/single bedroom within short walking distance/metro to avoid the cost of getting a car.
> 
> My understanding in regards to US income tax is I have to prove I have been a resident outside the USA for 12 months or 330 days physical test. After the 12 months are over I am no longer obligated to pay income tax, am I assuming correct?
> 
> Is the salary offered sufficient to live comfortably and save $$$? Any other points not listed I should ask for?
> 
> Job Title : Proposal Engineer
> Total Gross Salary : Dhs 18,500/- per month; itemized below:-
> Basic Salary : Dhs 11,100/- per month
> Accommodation : Dhs 3,700/- per month
> Transportation : Dhs 3,700/- per month
> Duration of Service : Unlimited
> Probation Period : Three (3) months
> Annual Air Ticket : Twice Per One Entitlement Year
> Health Insurance : As per company policy.
> Relocation Fee : Dhs 7,500/- in lumpsum
> Jumeirah Lakes Towers (JLT), Cluster V , Dubai
> 
> Regards


----------



## husyk

TallyHo said:


> I'm assuming you're in your early-mid 20s?
> 
> Get a flatshare in the Marina or JLT. Walk to work. Problem solved. And you'll save a decent change out of your income while meeting new people. Most people in their 20s share. The young staff on my team who make in the low-mid 20s mostly share.
> 
> If you must have your own place, you can afford one but it will likely be out in Dubailand (Sports City, JVC , Silicon Oasis). Renting is very expensive, even for a studio as the operating costs (housing tax, utilities, internet) all add up substantially. Whatever rent you find, add another 15% to it and that's the realistic cost of renting. And you will need to have a car.
> 
> As for US income taxes, once you leave the USA your income outside the USA is not taxed under the approximately $100k threshold, pro-rated by the remainder of the year. In other words, if you relocate to Dubai in the end of June, then your tax exemption is approximately $50k USD for July - December 2016. The tax situation can get complicated if you make substantially more but not at your income level.


TallyHo, thank you for your feedback regarding rent. Looking on rates on Dubizzle, I see rent starting in the JLT area from 41,000+ AED/yr, average 55,000+ for furnished studio. I am in my early 30s, flat sharing may be an option.

Any feedback on the offered salary offer/package would be appreciated.

Regards


----------



## TallyHo

Be careful with rents. If it seems cheap there's a reason for it. Quite often the property doesn't even exist. But I would still advise on sharing for your first year in Dubai, or at least six months. You avoid the expense and hassles of a lease (most rents are payable in 1-2 cheques for the year, you, not the landlord, pay the agent's fees, there's a 5% deposit that may or may not be refundable, plus hefty deposits for utilities and internet and the actual bills themselves). Finding a flatshare for 4-5K a month all inclusive is often a better deal, plus you avoid having a lease in your name so if the job doesn't work out or you decide Dubai isn't the right place you can easily leave without being trapped by an expensive lease. On top of it, by being frugal in your first year you can get a sense of how expensive this city is and what the options and real cost of living are for you, which puts you in a better place to know where/what to rent in your second year and how much you can realistically afford. Dubai is very, very expensive and the expenses will manifest themselves in ways you won't realise until you're actually on ground. Just a thought, of course.

As for your salary offer, you will find that salaries in Dubai vary greatly even for similar roles and are dependent on the type of company (local versus international multinational/western, as well as national origin of the employee). At an American/western firm, the salary of 18,500 itself is on the low side for a western/American expat in his early 30s in Dubai. Most of your peers will be making 30+K. But is it a fair wage for the work itself? I work closely with the proposals division in my company so I have a fair idea of what the market is. Most firms tend to have three levels of proposals professionals (coordinator, specialist and manager, although the terminology varies). I'm guessing you're coming in at the coordinator level since you only have two years' experience? 18,500k does seem reasonable for a western coordinator. Specialists in my firm make around 25K, managers 30+K. But if I were you, I'd go back to your employer and say, look, this is a great opportunity, I'd love to take it, but Dubai is very expensive and in order for me to have a comparable lifestyle to Texas, I'd need a bit more money. Try to bump the salary up to 20K month for that extra 1500 can go a long way. 

But there is good news and it's not all doom and gloom. For a highly competent proposals professional with excellent writing and management skills, the prospects of rapid advancement is real. My proposals people tell me they keep getting contacted by recruiters all the time for roles at other big firms. It's not unrealistic that after a year or two at your job, you can find midrange proposals specialists jobs in the 25K bracket and a few years after that be a full manager making over 30K (if you want to be in Dubai that long!). You called yourself a proposals engineer so I'm assuming you're in the O&G sector? Salary prospects can be even better, especially once the industry improves, and a director can make 50K+. People job hop all the time out here so there's no shame in moving on after just a year or two and the proposals sector is one sector where people can quickly advance up the professional ladder with corresponding salary increases. But you do have to be good at what you do.





husyk said:


> TallyHo, thank you for your feedback regarding rent. Looking on rates on Dubizzle, I see rent starting in the JLT area from 41,000+ AED/yr, average 55,000+ for furnished studio. I am in my early 30s, flat sharing may be an option.
> 
> Any feedback on the offered salary offer/package would be appreciated.
> 
> Regards


----------



## ExpatIndianGirl

Hi everyone, 

I am negotiating an offer with one of the top consumer goods companies in Dubai. I have 4 years of work ex as a marketer post my MBA. I am being offered about 25K AED/ month, medical insurance and return home tickets on top of this. I currently work at Google and make 17K AED/month in India. I am moving to Dubai since my spouse works there. 25K AED/month seems like way too little raise on my salary given the cost of living in India is much cheaper. I am looking to rent a 2bhk in Marina, both of us will need a car each (offices in different directions), we decided to move to Dubai so that we can save money for future and send money back home as well. Also, any tips on negotiating a better profile would be great since I am being offered an entry level management profile despite 4 years of relevant work ex.


----------



## Stevesolar

ExpatIndianGirl said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am negotiating an offer with one of the top consumer goods companies in Dubai. I have 4 years of work ex as a marketer post my MBA. I am being offered about 25K AED/ month, medical insurance and return home tickets on top of this. I currently work at Google and make 17K AED/month in India. I am moving to Dubai since my spouse works there. 25K AED/month seems like way too little raise on my salary given the cost of living in India is much cheaper. I am looking to rent a 2bhk in Marina, both of us will need a car each (offices in different directions), we decided to move to Dubai so that we can save money for future and send money back home as well. Also, any tips on negotiating a better profile would be great since I am being offered an entry level management profile despite 4 years of relevant work ex.


Hi,
Short answer - stick with Google in India - or try to get a company transfer to their Dubai office.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## rsinner

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Short answer - stick with Google in India - or try to get a company transfer to their Dubai office.
> Cheers
> Steve


Unfortunately that is the bitter truth. 



ExpatIndianGirl said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am negotiating an offer with one of the top consumer goods companies in Dubai. I have 4 years of work ex as a marketer post my MBA. I am being offered about 25K AED/ month, medical insurance and return home tickets on top of this. I currently work at Google and make 17K AED/month in India. I am moving to Dubai since my spouse works there. 25K AED/month seems like way too little raise on my salary given the cost of living in India is much cheaper. I am looking to rent a 2bhk in Marina, both of us will need a car each (offices in different directions), we decided to move to Dubai so that we can save money for future and send money back home as well. Also, any tips on negotiating a better profile would be great since I am being offered an entry level management profile despite 4 years of relevant work ex.


Is this after all the negotiation possible with them?

I am assuming you have a top (or A list) MBA in India given that you work with Google. The 17K AED in India is definitely not comparable to the 25K AED in UAE. The India salary is much better (vis-a-vis the cost of living) and Google as an employer is definitely much better than most companies in the UAE. 
However, given that you are moving because of the husband, I am assuming that his salary jump etc justifies the move by itself. If the thought process is that he is getting a small jump with supplemental income from you, then I would suggest that even he doesn't take up the job. If on a standalone basis his salary is good enough, then even the 25K you are getting may be a "bonus" and maybe that's the way to look at it.
The market is not great at the moment and employers are taking advantage of the situation. If intra company transfer is not possible, and if your husband's salary jump standalone makes sense, maybe you could take this job with a view to change in a few months/ couple of years.


----------



## ExpatIndianGirl

Thank you for the honest replies. Assuming I do negotiate, they are really keen on hiring me, I necessarily dont need to take up this offer. What could be my counter offer? Unfortunately not moving to Dubai isn't an option. To give some more context, I am moving across industry (IT product company to fmcg) but they are hiring me for the skillset they dont have in their org. Any tips on negotiating the salary and moving the profile by one level up would be really helpful.


----------



## rsinner

ExpatIndianGirl said:


> Thank you for the honest replies. Assuming I do negotiate, they are really keen on hiring me, I necessarily dont need to take up this offer. What could be my counter offer? Unfortunately not moving to Dubai isn't an option. To give some more context, I am moving across industry (IT product company to fmcg) but they are hiring me for the skillset they dont have in their org. Any tips on negotiating the salary and moving the profile by one level up would be really helpful.


There are no fixed rules to this obviously. Do whatever you would do in India - being upfront and honest helps (and sometimes it doesn't). There is no "right" salary. 25K AED might seem too low to a lot of us, and it may be an absolute fortune for a lot of people. However, for an entry level job its not a bad salary level. I know people from the top B schools in India getting 10K + accommodation (though they all left after a year or so to get higher paying jobs). 
Again, convincing them to consider you for the next level is again something you would need to work out on your own. Even with an industry change the skill sets needed are common, and whatever familiarity you need with the industry should not take more than a few months.
All the best!


----------



## husyk

TallyHo said:


> Be careful with rents. If it seems cheap there's a reason for it. Quite often the property doesn't even exist. But I would still advise on sharing for your first year in Dubai, or at least six months. You avoid the expense and hassles of a lease (most rents are payable in 1-2 cheques for the year, you, not the landlord, pay the agent's fees, there's a 5% deposit that may or may not be refundable, plus hefty deposits for utilities and internet and the actual bills themselves). Finding a flatshare for 4-5K a month all inclusive is often a better deal, plus you avoid having a lease in your name so if the job doesn't work out or you decide Dubai isn't the right place you can easily leave without being trapped by an expensive lease. On top of it, by being frugal in your first year you can get a sense of how expensive this city is and what the options and real cost of living are for you, which puts you in a better place to know where/what to rent in your second year and how much you can realistically afford. Dubai is very, very expensive and the expenses will manifest themselves in ways you won't realise until you're actually on ground. Just a thought, of course.
> 
> As for your salary offer, you will find that salaries in Dubai vary greatly even for similar roles and are dependent on the type of company (local versus international multinational/western, as well as national origin of the employee). At an American/western firm, the salary of 18,500 itself is on the low side for a western/American expat in his early 30s in Dubai. Most of your peers will be making 30+K. But is it a fair wage for the work itself? I work closely with the proposals division in my company so I have a fair idea of what the market is. Most firms tend to have three levels of proposals professionals (coordinator, specialist and manager, although the terminology varies). I'm guessing you're coming in at the coordinator level since you only have two years' experience? 18,500k does seem reasonable for a western coordinator. Specialists in my firm make around 25K, managers 30+K. But if I were you, I'd go back to your employer and say, look, this is a great opportunity, I'd love to take it, but Dubai is very expensive and in order for me to have a comparable lifestyle to Texas, I'd need a bit more money. Try to bump the salary up to 20K month for that extra 1500 can go a long way.
> 
> But there is good news and it's not all doom and gloom. For a highly competent proposals professional with excellent writing and management skills, the prospects of rapid advancement is real. My proposals people tell me they keep getting contacted by recruiters all the time for roles at other big firms. It's not unrealistic that after a year or two at your job, you can find midrange proposals specialists jobs in the 25K bracket and a few years after that be a full manager making over 30K (if you want to be in Dubai that long!). You called yourself a proposals engineer so I'm assuming you're in the O&G sector? Salary prospects can be even better, especially once the industry improves, and a director can make 50K+. People job hop all the time out here so there's no shame in moving on after just a year or two and the proposals sector is one sector where people can quickly advance up the professional ladder with corresponding salary increases. But you do have to be good at what you do.


Thank you for our kind responses.
- Employer is a western company.
- I will look into flat sharing in the area.
- I work for O&G company in proposals/operations, as you stated more on a coordinating level. 
- I will ask for a bump in the salary and see how they respond.


----------



## mar13

*DEWA Employee*

hi im currently offered as power plant operator at DEWA, a government company in dubai. i was offered of 8500dirhams + shifting allowance (900dirhams i think). then ill pay 250dirhams for shared accomodation,. im single but planning to be married before going to dubai then ill get my wife here at philippines after we process her documents, dewa also said they have a family accommodation assistance program. 

can i save some from my salary if im going to live a normal/average life while im at dubai?.

can you help me for my monthly expenses? and what are the other things i should consider for monthly expenses?

food = ??
internet/cellphone load if not provided = ??
transportation = ??
others = ??

and anyone here working at DEWA?

im just starting to read some of threads here, to got some ideas also.

thanks!


----------



## ExpatIndianGirl

*They placed a new offer*

Thank you! They themselves offered a higher level and a 33K AED/month. I guess I couldn't mask my disappointment in the earlier conversation with them. I'll be taking up the new offer.  




rsinner said:


> There are no fixed rules to this obviously. Do whatever you would do in India - being upfront and honest helps (and sometimes it doesn't). There is no "right" salary. 25K AED might seem too low to a lot of us, and it may be an absolute fortune for a lot of people. However, for an entry level job its not a bad salary level. I know people from the top B schools in India getting 10K + accommodation (though they all left after a year or so to get higher paying jobs).
> Again, convincing them to consider you for the next level is again something you would need to work out on your own. Even with an industry change the skill sets needed are common, and whatever familiarity you need with the industry should not take more than a few months.
> All the best!


----------



## Sunder

ExpatIndianGirl said:


> Thank you! They themselves offered a higher level and a 33K AED/month. I guess I couldn't mask my disappointment in the earlier conversation with them. I'll be taking up the new offer.


Hi,

You can search 2 Bedrooms on Dubizzle.com, you will have a fair idea of the budget. All the cost of living are provided in the previous pages in this forum.

All the best and welcome to Dubai !!!

Ciao,
Sunder.


----------



## mar13

mar13 said:


> hi im currently offered as power plant operator at DEWA, a government company in dubai. i was offered of 8500dirhams + shifting allowance (900dirhams i think). then ill pay 250dirhams for shared accomodation,. im single but planning to be married before going to dubai then ill get my wife here at philippines after we process her documents, dewa also said they have a family accommodation assistance program.
> 
> can i save some from my salary if im going to live a normal/average life while im at dubai?.
> 
> can you help me for my monthly expenses? and what are the other things i should consider for monthly expenses?
> 
> food = ??
> internet/cellphone load if not provided = ??
> transportation = ??
> others = ??
> 
> and anyone here working at DEWA?
> 
> im just starting to read some of threads here, to got some ideas also.
> 
> thanks!


Updated



mar13 said:


> hi im currently offered as power plant operator at DEWA, a government company in dubai. i was offered of 8500dirhams + shifting allowance (900dirhams i think). then ill pay 250dirhams for shared accomodation,. im single but planning to be married before going to dubai then ill get my wife here at philippines after we process her documents, dewa also said they have a family accommodation assistance program.
> 
> can i save some from my salary if im going to live a normal/average life while im at dubai?.
> 
> can you help me for my monthly expenses? and what are the other things i should consider for monthly expenses?
> 
> food = 1500aed
> internet/cellphone load if not provided = 500aed
> transportation = 500aed
> others = 500aed
> 
> and anyone here working at DEWA?
> 
> im just starting to read some of threads here, to got some ideas also.


----------



## nursenkiruka

*Exam preparation*

I want to know what materials to read for my nursing prometric exam coming next month. Can some one tell me how to get a job as soon as I passed bcos I have two weeks to stay after the exam so that I can look for a job before coming back after d exam


----------



## mehdi9115

Got a teaching job offer 21,000aed a year. any chance of wiggle room?


----------



## Windsweptdragon

mehdi9115 said:


> Got a teaching job offer 21,000aed a year. any chance of wiggle room?


I hope you mean a month.


----------



## mehdi9115

Hahahaha yes I mean per month i do apologise


----------



## Fayvir

Any thoughts on this (3 years experience, it's an IT position at a financial firm) ? 


Base salary: 16000AED
Expat allowance: 6000AED 
Other allowance: 2000AED 
Total: 24000 AED/month 

Full coverage for my wife and I (no kids), for medical/dental/vision. No annual flights home but they fly us there and fly us home after the contract Signing bonus 70000 AED 

Accommodation covered (incl. utilities)
No car allowance 
30 days annual leave


----------



## paulbirrier

*London to Dubai*

Hi,

I've been contacted for a job in Dubai. We currently live in London with our kids. How do the costs of living compare between London and Dubai?

Right now I'm on £150k + bonus + health and I've been offered a role for 60K AED/month + health + school + relocation

Is it worth it? It looks like a 50% bump thanks tax free

Thanks

Robert


----------



## solospy

paulbirrier said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been contacted for a job in Dubai. We currently live in London with our kids. How do the costs of living compare between London and Dubai?
> 
> Right now I'm on £150k + bonus + health and I've been offered a role for 60K AED/month + health + school + relocation
> 
> Is it worth it? It looks like a 50% bump thanks tax free
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Robert


2 questions from me a) How many kids you have and what age and b) In addition to health, schooling and relocation, will they pay towards your housing on top of 60k basic ?


----------



## paulbirrier

Thanks for your answer and questions.

2 kids 8 and 10 and they will pay 100% of the schooling so neutral position with today.

They haven't mentioned paying for housing and cars. It's a C-Level job managing 75+ employees and I have the feeling that the offer is on the low side?


----------



## solospy

paulbirrier said:


> Thanks for your answer and questions.
> 
> 2 kids 8 and 10 and they will pay 100% of the schooling so neutral position with today.
> 
> They haven't mentioned paying for housing and cars. It's a C-Level job managing 75+ employees and I have the feeling that the offer is on the low side?


Obviousely i cant comment on if this offer is on the low or high side as i dont know your field but if you are earning £150k in the UK and you will manage a team of 75 i would think this offer is on the low side. First of all you need to negotiate 100% housing paid for and then you can negotiate to up the basic. 

If i were you i would try them to up the total package towards AED100k per month mark.


----------



## paulbirrier

Thank you. Would you know how the cost of living compare between London and Dubai? How is the inflation right now in UAE?


----------



## solospy

paulbirrier said:


> Thank you. Would you know how the cost of living compare between London and Dubai? How is the inflation right now in UAE?


I lived in London for 15 years before i moved to Dubai last year. I dont feel there is much difference in the cost of living as i think they both are expensive to live in. The vast majority of your income goes towards the schooling and rent so if your company is paying for that i think you should be able to live a good life with some savings as well.

Good Luck


----------



## Fayvir

Mar 30 - #3,236

Any thoughts on this (3 years experience, it's an IT position at a financial firm) ? Base salary: 16000AED Expat allowance: 6000AED Other allowance: 2000AED Total: 24000 AED/month Full coverage for my wife and I (no kids), for medical/dental/vision. No annual flights home but they fly us there and fly us home after the contract Signing bonus 70000 AED Accommodation covered (incl. utilities) No car allowance 30 days annual leave


Anyone?


----------



## rsinner

Fayvir said:


> Mar 30 - #3,236
> 
> Any thoughts on this (3 years experience, it's an IT position at a financial firm) ? Base salary: 16000AED Expat allowance: 6000AED Other allowance: 2000AED Total: 24000 AED/month Full coverage for my wife and I (no kids), for medical/dental/vision. No annual flights home but they fly us there and fly us home after the contract Signing bonus 70000 AED Accommodation covered (incl. utilities) No car allowance 30 days annual leave
> 
> 
> Anyone?


So is it 24K + accommodation?
Cost of living wise this works for a couple. 
Whether it is appropriate from an industry perspective - Seems very good (higher end of market) for an IT position with just 3 years of experience.


----------



## Sunder

Fayvir said:


> Mar 30 - #3,236
> 
> Any thoughts on this (3 years experience, it's an IT position at a financial firm) ? Base salary: 16000AED Expat allowance: 6000AED Other allowance: 2000AED Total: 24000 AED/month Full coverage for my wife and I (no kids), for medical/dental/vision. No annual flights home but they fly us there and fly us home after the contract Signing bonus 70000 AED Accommodation covered (incl. utilities) No car allowance 30 days annual leave
> 
> 
> Anyone?


Please dont get me wrong, Is this signing bonus is One time ??? Accommodation is Studio/1Bedroom or bigger apartment. 

Any policy of Children school fees ??

You should bargain about the yearly flight tickets back home. I guess every company provides that.


----------



## Fayvir

Sunder said:


> Fayvir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mar 30 - #3,236
> 
> Any thoughts on this (3 years experience, it's an IT position at a financial firm) ? Base salary: 16000AED Expat allowance: 6000AED Other allowance: 2000AED Total: 24000 AED/month Full coverage for my wife and I (no kids), for medical/dental/vision. No annual flights home but they fly us there and fly us home after the contract Signing bonus 70000 AED Accommodation covered (incl. utilities) No car allowance 30 days annual leave
> 
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> Please dont get me wrong, Is this signing bonus is One time ??? Accommodation is Studio/1Bedroom or bigger apartment.
> 
> Any policy of Children school fees ??
> 
> You should bargain about the yearly flight tickets back home. I guess every company provides that.
Click to expand...

No problem at all, thanks for replying! Yes the signing bonus is one time only. accommodation is really at my discretion

To confirm rsinners question: I am given $24k + accommodation. The accommodation is 180k limit per year, so I don't know what 180k a year can get me in terms of apartment size. 

Yes they have children tuition and school fees covered but I don't have any kids. 

I tried to ask for the annual flights, they wouldn't budge on that.


----------



## QOFE

Fayvir said:


> No problem at all, thanks for replying! Yes the signing bonus is one time only. accommodation is really at my discretion
> 
> To confirm rsinners question: I am given $24k + accommodation. The accommodation is 180k limit per year, so I don't know what 180k a year can get me in terms of apartment size.
> 
> Yes they have children tuition and school fees covered but I don't have any kids.
> 
> I tried to ask for the annual flights, they wouldn't budge on that.


With accommodation of 180k it's a decent package. 
What about initial living? A good company pays for hotel apartment until visa, bank accounts and accommodation has been sorted out. Do also check with the company if they will pay the rent cheque as the rent has to been paid in 1-4 cheques in advance. 
Check this thread for advise on accommodation: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...timate-guide-renting-apartment-dubai-209.html


----------



## Fayvir

QOFE said:


> Fayvir said:
> 
> 
> 
> No problem at all, thanks for replying! Yes the signing bonus is one time only. accommodation is really at my discretion
> 
> To confirm rsinners question: I am given $24k + accommodation. The accommodation is 180k limit per year, so I don't know what 180k a year can get me in terms of apartment size.
> 
> Yes they have children tuition and school fees covered but I don't have any kids.
> 
> I tried to ask for the annual flights, they wouldn't budge on that.
> 
> 
> 
> With accommodation of 180k it's a decent package.
> What about initial living? A good company pays for hotel apartment until visa, bank accounts and accommodation has been sorted out. Do also check with the company if they will pay the rent cheque as the rent has to been paid in 1-4 cheques in advance.
> Check this thread for advise on accommodation: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...timate-guide-renting-apartment-dubai-209.html
Click to expand...

Yeah they cover initial living as well.. Up to a month. Thanks for the link, I will check out the other thread to make sure I didn't miss anything. Appreciate the feedback!


----------



## rubyracer

Hi, I'm a software engineer in India and have been offered a package of 14100 AED.

Basic Salary 9600
Housing 2825
Transportation 1250
Telephone 150
Internet 250

I have around 8 years of experience in the IT sector. I am single. Does this package seem like it's suitable to manage a studio flat in dubai with a decent standard of living.


----------



## Kiruha

Hi everyone! Havent received an offer yet but here is whats being discussed: 45k incl 14k for accomodation, 50k for schools, 30k relocation. Abu Dhabi based role in marketing (airline, so standard perks like almost free tickets, worlwide insurance etc). 
About me 4 of us, myself, wife(doesnt work) 2 kids (infant and a toddler). 30 yo and 8 yrs of experience. Thoughts? Good/bad, will we survive in abu dhabi?  hows the city comparable to dubai in terms of cost of living, safety, just general life? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Somayyam

mehdi9115 said:


> Hahahaha yes I mean per month i do apologise


Have u been offered a job with MOE by any chance? As I have received an initial offer and wanted to discuss with anyone else who has.


----------



## beatstyle

Hi, I'm a french guy and I'm system IT engineer with 5 years experiences in France. I would like to know wich salary package(salary,accomodation,insurance,etc) I can have in dubai.
Thank you.


----------



## MSALAH

Hi everyone,
Please i need to know the overall picture for the way and cost of living in Dubai,

I recently got an offer for 15,000 AED Monthly pay for one of the leading Banks in Dubai, i will be living alone till next year until i get married so is this a good offer or not and where should i stay in Dubai.

My Place of work will be in Deira and I don't have a car currently, maybe after 2 - 3 Month,

so if anyone could give me guidelines to live and maybe save money in Dubai


----------



## Sunder

MustaphaSalah said:


> Hi everyone,
> Please i need to know the overall picture for the way and cost of living in Dubai,
> 
> I recently got an offer for 15,000 AED Monthly pay for one of the leading Banks in Dubai, i will be living alone till next year until i get married so is this a good offer or not and where should i stay in Dubai.
> 
> My Place of work will be in Deira and I don't have a car currently, maybe after 2 - 3 Month,
> 
> so if anyone could give me guidelines to live and maybe save money in Dubai


Hi,

You can live in flat share which you can get on dubizzle. But after your marriage you need to have a flat so that visa can be issued for your wife(you will be sponsor). Thus, flat will cost you some money. (5000-7000AED per month).

Please also enquire about the healthcare whether it will be provided to you only or your wife also.

Deira is well connected by Bus and metro to everywhere, car will only increase your cost of living ( Petrol, Insurance,Fines,Maintenance).

Thus, before marriage savings can be close to 10,000AED
After marriage - 5000-6000AED. I am bit optimistic on both the numbers as it can increase or decrease which entirely depends on your lifestyle.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## Kiruha

One more try - anyone?

Hi everyone! Havent received an offer yet but here is whats being discussed: 45k incl 14k for accomodation, 50k for schools, 30k relocation. Abu Dhabi based role in marketing (airline, so standard perks like almost free tickets, worlwide insurance etc). About me 4 of us, myself, wife(doesnt work) 2 kids (infant and a toddler). 30 yo and 8 yrs of experience. Thoughts? Good/bad, will we survive in abu dhabi?  hows the city comparable to dubai in terms of cost of living, safety, just general life? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sunder

Kiruha said:


> One more try - anyone?
> 
> Hi everyone! Havent received an offer yet but here is whats being discussed: 45k incl 14k for accomodation, 50k for schools, 30k relocation. Abu Dhabi based role in marketing (airline, so standard perks like almost free tickets, worlwide insurance etc). About me 4 of us, myself, wife(doesnt work) 2 kids (infant and a toddler). 30 yo and 8 yrs of experience. Thoughts? Good/bad, will we survive in abu dhabi?  hows the city comparable to dubai in terms of cost of living, safety, just general life? Thanks in advance.


Hi Kiruha,

Please find the cost of living as below: 

Rent : 2bedroom - 100,000AED-120,000AED per year 3 bedroom -120,000-150,000 Per year, thus lets say 10,000 every month.Check dubizzle.com for exact rates.
Utilities - You can easily take it as 1000-1500AED per month (taking into consideration the recent 3% of the yearly rent by ADEWA, thus this also might be more)
Groceries for family of 4- 2000-4000 AED per month ( may be more )
Car - 4 wheel drive EMI per month 2000-2500AED ( 5 year loan)
Gas - 500AED max provided you are in the car most of the time.
Phone, WiFi, TV - 1500AED per month (2 cell phones, 10-20MBPS and a landline)

Other charges - Eating out - is Expensive...
Shopping - is Expensive...

Thus, it depends on your lifestyle of living and your plan how much you are going to save for future. In my view, its a good salary and you can easily survive Abu Dhabi.
Cost of living is close to or might be bit more than Dubai, very safe, general life is OK, except in summers where I tend to stay at home only.


----------



## Kiruha

Perfect! Thank you! Seems like everything is similar to dubai $$ wise. Judging from your numbers, its about 20k all in, leaving ~25k (or about it) for savings which is great.


----------



## Sunder

Kiruha said:


> Perfect! Thank you! Seems like everything is similar to dubai $$ wise. Judging from your numbers, its about 20k all in, leaving ~25k (or about it) for savings which is great.


Hi,

You can also have a look on the previous pages about the cost of living. The more pages you go through, the more idea you get.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## beatstyle

Hi, I'm a french guy and I'm system IT engineer with 5 years experiences in France. I would like to know wich salary package(salary,accomodation,insurance,etc) I can have in dubai. (me,wife doesn't work and 1 kid of 3 years)
Thank you.


----------



## rubyracer

rubyracer said:


> Hi, I'm a software engineer in India and have been offered a package of 14100 AED.
> 
> Basic Salary 9600
> Housing 2825
> Transportation 1250
> Telephone 150
> Internet 250
> 
> I have around 8 years of experience in the IT sector. I am single. Does this package seem like it's suitable to manage a studio flat in dubai with a decent standard of living.


Hi Sunder, it would be very helpful if you could answer my query too. TIA


----------



## Sunder

rubyracer said:


> Hi Sunder, it would be very helpful if you could answer my query too. TIA


Hi, I'm a software engineer in India and have been offered a package of 14100 AED.

Basic Salary 9600
Housing 2825
Transportation 1250
Telephone 150
Internet 250

I have around 8 years of experience in the IT sector. I am single. Does this package seem like it's suitable to manage a studio flat in dubai with a decent standard of living.

Hi,

With 8 years of experience, its not a good package to rent a studio. A studio costs you anywhere around 40-60K AED per year, add to it the cost of utilities,eating out, shopping, groceries. The best way is to live in flat share which will help you in saving money. It all depends on your lifestyle, future plans (marriage/kids, you would be needing a flat to sponsor your spouse and as schooling is expensive and I cant see the School fee allowance here), Car etc.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## Aus1982

*Inter-company transfer to Dubai*

Hi guys, any one here experienced, or know anyone, that has been transferred to Dubai by their company? (Inter-transfer) do companies offer same salary as the country of origin? 
In fact, I am Australian citizen, and I am working as a senior engineer in a tire one EPC oil and gas. They are paying me good package here (14000 Aud per month before tax, equal to 40000 AED/month). My company asked me if I am interested to move to their Dubai office. Can I expect that they pay me same salary in Dubai? or even higher (e.g. Allowance, etc..) . Or they will probably adjust my salary? :boxing::boxing:
Thanks heaps


----------



## Stevesolar

Aus1982 said:


> Hi guys, any one here experienced, or know anyone, that has been transferred to Dubai by their company? (Inter-transfer) do companies offer same salary as the country of origin?
> In fact, I am Australian citizen, and I am working as a senior engineer in a tire one EPC oil and gas. They are paying me good package here (14000 Aud per month before tax, equal to 40000 AED/month). My company asked me if I am interested to move to their Dubai office. Can I expect that they pay me same salary in Dubai? or even higher (e.g. Allowance, etc..) . Or they will probably adjust my salary? :boxing::boxing:
> Thanks heaps


Hi,
In my opinion - you need a 30-50% salary uplift and the company should cover your accomodation, schooling, phone and car costs.
Anything less would mean you are going to be worse off than what you are currently.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Sunder

Aus1982 said:


> Hi guys, any one here experienced, or know anyone, that has been transferred to Dubai by their company? (Inter-transfer) do companies offer same salary as the country of origin?
> In fact, I am Australian citizen, and I am working as a senior engineer in a tire one EPC oil and gas. They are paying me good package here (14000 Aud per month before tax, equal to 40000 AED/month). My company asked me if I am interested to move to their Dubai office. Can I expect that they pay me same salary in Dubai? or even higher (e.g. Allowance, etc..) . Or they will probably adjust my salary? :boxing::boxing:
> Thanks heaps


Hi Aus1982,

The salary should be higher than what you are getting in Oz. The reasons, very expensive housing, expensive schools(kids education) and the expensive healthcare.
The salary in here is divided into mainly 3 segments:
Basic-
HRA-
Transportation-
Apart from this you should get healthcare covered for you and your family, return flight tickets home every year for you and family, School allowance (depends on company to company), thus your major costs are covered.Some companies also provided relocation allowance and forst 15-30 days stay at a hotel till you sort out the housing . Previous pages in the forum can help you know the cost of living in Dubai. In the end, it all depends on your lifestyle !!!


----------



## Aus1982

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> In my opinion - you need a 30-50% salary uplift and the company should cover your accomodation, schooling, phone and car costs.
> Anything less would mean you are going to be worse off than what you are currently.
> Cheers
> Steve


Hi Steve, thanks for your quick reply. What you are saying makes sense. However, is asking for 60k AED/month + allowances for a senior oil and gas mech engineer (12 years experience) in Dubai a fair ask?:juggle:


----------



## Stevesolar

Aus1982 said:


> Hi Steve, thanks for your quick reply. What you are saying makes sense. However, is asking for 60k AED/month + allowances for a senior oil and gas mech engineer (12 years experience) in Dubai a fair ask?:juggle:


Hi,
Two points:-
1) don't ask, don't get!
2) they want you to move to Dubai - so they need to compensate you for the "inconvenience"
The salary you mentioned is perfectly reasonable for a senior position.
Just make sure they leave your existing job open for you on your return!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Aus1982

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Two points:-
> 1) don't ask, don't get!
> 2) they want you to move to Dubai - so they need to compensate you for the "inconvenience"
> The salary you mentioned is perfectly reasonable for a senior position.
> Just make sure they leave your existing job open for you on your return!
> Cheers
> Steve


Thanks mate, very helpful. I scheduled to have discussion re the role in 10 day. I might get a copy of this page with me in the meeting. 
The issue is that the oil and gas companies now have all the excuses to be stingy.
I'll keep you guys updated.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Stevesolar

Aus1982 said:


> The issue is that the oil and gas companies now have all the excuses to be stingy.


"Excuse" being the key word!!


----------



## rubyracer

Sunder said:


> Hi,
> 
> With 8 years of experience, its not a good package to rent a studio. A studio costs you anywhere around 40-60K AED per year, add to it the cost of utilities,eating out, shopping, groceries. The best way is to live in flat share which will help you in saving money. It all depends on your lifestyle, future plans (marriage/kids, you would be needing a flat to sponsor your spouse and as schooling is expensive and I cant see the School fee allowance here), Car etc.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sunder.


Thanks for the reply! I understand now that I should have negotiated more. :confused2:

They are not offering any schooling, car etc. I was factoring in the no income tax rule to save me 20-30% salary plus their hike of around 20% but after reading the replies on the thread it looks like the increase in cost of living would be far higher than that.


----------



## imac

Aus1982 said:


> Hi Steve, thanks for your quick reply. What you are saying makes sense. However, is asking for 60k AED/month + allowances for a senior oil and gas mech engineer (12 years experience) in Dubai a fair ask?:juggle:


just going to chime in my own 2c...

short answer is no... the market won't support 60k plus allowances... the market *may* support 60k including allowances... but more likely it will be closer to 50k - 55k which is about average for lead mech engineers in epc with international experience... and yes, that's all in...

but as others have said, it never hurts to ask...


----------



## baroque87

Dear friends,

You may find my salary details below. I appreciate your valuable feedbacks. I have 4 years experience in fmcg.

25.000 AED for salary and housing
1000 AED mobile per month
company provided car + fuel
Health insurance (80% reimbursement coverage excluding dental)

25.000 AED bonus for once in a year.
40.000 AED relocating allowance for one time only.

I am single and I am thinking about moving to one bedroom apartment in downtown with 110.000 AED rent per year. 

With all information I shared above, do you think I will be able to enjoy dubai (of course I know there is no limit but let's say live a decent life) and save some money?

Thanks a lot


----------



## new_in_dubai

Hi everyone,

I'm working as a business intelligence consultant for 4 years. I'm full stack BI solution provider. Reporting, mobile/web dashboards, modeling, maintanence, installations, upgrades, dwh solutions etc.

I got an invitation from Emirates Airlines to work as business intelligence specialist with 1 year contract. They told me that maximum monthly salary can be only 6800$. There is no extra! Just health insurance.

My friends sister started to work there last year and now she is getting 6500$ monthly salary + monthly 3500$ for her child education.

How about 6800$? It seems too low to me. What do you think?


----------



## Stevesolar

new_in_dubai said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm working as a business intelligence consultant for 4 years. I'm full stack BI solution provider. Reporting, mobile/web dashboards, modeling, maintanence, installations, upgrades, dwh solutions etc.
> 
> I got an invitation from Emirates Airlines to work as business intelligence specialist with 1 year contract. They told me that maximum monthly salary can be only 6800$. There is no extra! Just health insurance.
> 
> My friends sister started to work there last year and now she is getting 6500$ monthly salary + monthly 3500$ for her child education.
> 
> How about 6800$? It seems too low to me. What do you think?


Hi,
Are you talking 6800 US dollars or 6800 UAE Dirhams per month (big difference!)
Cheers
Steve


----------



## new_in_dubai

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Are you talking 6800 US dollars or 6800 UAE Dirhams per month (big difference!)
> Cheers
> Steve


Yes the difference is big  I mean 6800 usd.


----------



## Reddiva

baroque87 said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> You may find my salary details below. I appreciate your valuable feedbacks. I have 4 years experience in fmcg.
> 
> 25.000 AED for salary and housing
> 1000 AED mobile per month
> company provided car + fuel
> Health insurance (80% reimbursement coverage excluding dental)
> 
> 25.000 AED bonus for once in a year.
> 40.000 AED relocating allowance for one time only.
> 
> I am single and I am thinking about moving to one bedroom apartment in downtown with 110.000 AED rent per year.
> 
> With all information I shared above, do you think I will be able to enjoy dubai (of course I know there is no limit but let's say live a decent life) and save some money?
> 
> Thanks a lot


25k plus car isn't bad however why live in Downtown for 110,000 a year?
You can live is similar areas for a lot less
I live in the Greens and pay a lot less and its quieter than Downtown and close to all amenities 

Out of your 25k you will pay

9250 rent
DEWA and housing around 600-700 per month
Internet and TV package around 500 per month
Food around 700-1000 per month depending upon where you shop

You should have quite a bit left a month as long as you don't head to brunch and spend thousands each month
The start up costs here are the killer however you are getting a decent allowance which should help you greatly.
You can get cheap furniture here from Ikea/Homecentre and lots of people sell stuff online at Dubizzle and Facebook Buy Sell and Swap


----------



## imac

new_in_dubai said:


> ...How about 6800$? It seems too low to me. What do you think?


equates to about 24k aed... its above the going rate for bi developers... typical salaries range in the 15k - 18k for someone with 4 years of experience...


----------



## w00t

Hi,

I am 32, German and in the IT Sector ( I do have a salary of around 49K AED per month in case someone cares). 
Asking for my wife: She worked the past few years here as a Cabin Crew (31, Australian) and has a finance degree from Australia plus a few years working experience in that field. She want's to go back to a "normal" job as Office Manager, PA, etc. What are reasonable salaries for her?

Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## RubenG

*Europe or UAE?*

Hello everyone, wanted to get your advice on two offers I have:

About me:
British, single, late 20s, technology field

1) Dubai offer:
31k AED per month =372k AED per year
40k AED annual bonus
Perks: 30k AED relocation allowance + 2 weeks initial hotel + medical + yearly flights
Total: ~400 AED per year
Net: ~400k AED no tax = ~95K EUR3

2) Hamburg offer:
8k EUR per month = 96k EUR per year
Perks: 20k EUR annual bonus + pension plan + travel expected
4k EUR relocation allowance
Total: ~120k EUR per year
Net: ~65k EUR after tax = ~275k AED

On the surface the Hamburg offer pays more, but obviously after taxes the Dubai takes the lead. However I know that Dubai is likely to be more expensive than Hamburg.
I also know that is can be difficult to attain six figure salaries in Europe (both are a slight bump up on my current pay).

So what are your thoughts in terms of these packages? Assuming the role is very similar, which seems more attractive financially and lifestyle approach? 
Is there anything specifically I should investigate further? 
Is the Dubai figure inline with averages or above average for someone with my profile (5yrs exp, technology field, manager level)?

I have to make a decision by start of next week so would really appreciate any advice! Thanks :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Stevesolar

RubenG said:


> Hello everyone, wanted to get your advice on two offers I have:
> 
> About me:
> British, single, late 20s, technology field
> 
> 1) Dubai offer:
> 31k AED per month =372k AED per year
> 40k AED annual bonus
> Perks: 30k AED relocation allowance + 2 weeks initial hotel + medical + yearly flights
> Total: ~400 AED per year
> Net: ~400k AED no tax = ~95K EUR3
> 
> 2) Hamburg offer:
> 8k EUR per month = 96k EUR per year
> Perks: 20k EUR annual bonus + pension plan + travel expected
> 4k EUR relocation allowance
> Total: ~120k EUR per year
> Net: ~65k EUR after tax = ~275k AED
> 
> On the surface the Hamburg offer pays more, but obviously after taxes the Dubai takes the lead. However I know that Dubai is likely to be more expensive than Hamburg.
> I also know that is can be difficult to attain six figure salaries in Europe (both are a slight bump up on my current pay).
> 
> So what are your thoughts in terms of these packages? Assuming the role is very similar, which seems more attractive financially and lifestyle approach?
> Is there anything specifically I should investigate further?
> Is the Dubai figure inline with averages or above average for someone with my profile (5yrs exp, technology field, manager level)?
> 
> I have to make a decision by start of next week so would really appreciate any advice! Thanks :fingerscrossed:


Hi,
The one thing you don't mention is the profile of the companies.
The one big difference between Europe and Middle East is the relative job security and employment laws.
Hiring and firing is more protected in Europe whereas in the Middle East you can be sacked for disagreeing with your managers or colleagues.
Therefore your decision should also focus on the company profiles, ownership and track records in their relative locations.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## RubenG

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> The one thing you don't mention is the profile of the companies.
> The one big difference between Europe and Middle East is the relative job security and employment laws.
> Hiring and firing is more protected in Europe whereas in the Middle East you can be sacked for disagreeing with your managers or colleagues.
> Therefore your decision should also focus on the company profiles, ownership and track records in their relative locations.
> Cheers
> Steve


Hi Steve, both are well known global companies.
Of course I think the European role will have a better level of security, and probably shorter hours. Both would give me some level of ownership of tasks and projects.


----------



## Reddiva

w00t said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am 32, German and in the IT Sector ( I do have a salary of around 49K AED per month in case someone cares).
> Asking for my wife: She worked the past few years here as a Cabin Crew (31, Australian) and has a finance degree from Australia plus a few years working experience in that field. She want's to go back to a "normal" job as Office Manager, PA, etc. What are reasonable salaries for her?
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance!


Salaries for PA and Office Managers have dropped in the last few years as the market is saturated with them and the roles do not come up that often . It wont be easy for her to walk into a role as she has been out of the game for a while and there are hundreds of ladies who are also looking
She would be looking at anything from 12-20k depending upon the company however the higher end is for candidates who speak Arabic and have consistent experience up to present day working for professional services companies such as law firms and multinational banks. Clients no longer have to pay the big 20k plus salaries as they are many talented/degree educated ladies who will take much smaller salaries as their Spouse earns a decent amount


----------



## rsinner

RubenG said:


> Hello everyone, wanted to get your advice on two offers I have:
> 
> About me:
> British, single, late 20s, technology field
> 
> 1) Dubai offer:
> 31k AED per month =372k AED per year
> 40k AED annual bonus
> Perks: 30k AED relocation allowance + 2 weeks initial hotel + medical + yearly flights
> Total: ~400 AED per year
> Net: ~400k AED no tax = ~95K EUR3
> 
> 2) Hamburg offer:
> 8k EUR per month = 96k EUR per year
> Perks: 20k EUR annual bonus + pension plan + travel expected
> 4k EUR relocation allowance
> Total: ~120k EUR per year
> Net: ~65k EUR after tax = ~275k AED
> 
> On the surface the Hamburg offer pays more, but obviously after taxes the Dubai takes the lead. However I know that Dubai is likely to be more expensive than Hamburg.
> I also know that is can be difficult to attain six figure salaries in Europe (both are a slight bump up on my current pay).
> 
> So what are your thoughts in terms of these packages? Assuming the role is very similar, which seems more attractive financially and lifestyle approach?
> Is there anything specifically I should investigate further?
> Is the Dubai figure inline with averages or above average for someone with my profile (5yrs exp, technology field, manager level)?
> 
> I have to make a decision by start of next week so would really appreciate any advice! Thanks :fingerscrossed:


I would pick the Hamburg offer unless you are star struck by the sun and sand lifestyle (while ignoring the stifling heat for almost half the year). 
120K EUR in Hamburg (before tax) will go a longer way, and I think this is higher end of the scale. I have friends working in blue chip companies in Germany earning the same amount (+small bonus) for roles where they are "head of" functions in large-ish businesses. I have another friend in IT (and dont ask me about what function etc as I have no idea), who works for a large German firm in Hamburg for a lot less than 120K. So the point is, you are making higher than market.

The professionalism you will see in Dubai will leave you wanting in most cases, and I do not think that your salary will increase substantially over the years - also, depending on the function, career progression and opportunities will be limited. In Hamburg it may pan out differently - if not anything else, you will be working in an economy which is much larger than the region and not tied to cyclical commodities.

Congratulations by the way on landing two good offers, and whatever choice you make will not be bad. Just look beyond the cold hard numbers to the softer issues in play.


----------



## ITguy

out of curiosity what IT role do you have that is paying 49k AED?


----------



## w00t

Reddiva said:


> Salaries for PA and Office Managers have dropped in the last few years as the market is saturated with them and the roles do not come up that often . It wont be easy for her to walk into a role as she has been out of the game for a while and there are hundreds of ladies who are also looking
> She would be looking at anything from 12-20k depending upon the company however the higher end is for candidates who speak Arabic and have consistent experience up to present day working for professional services companies such as law firms and multinational banks. Clients no longer have to pay the big 20k plus salaries as they are many talented/degree educated ladies who will take much smaller salaries as their Spouse earns a decent amount


Thanks a lot!



ITguy said:


> out of curiosity what IT role do you have that is paying 49k AED?


I am a Senior Security Specialist and Manager in an international firm with government clients. Lots of travel involved.

Monthly:
49K AED Salary
+ unlimited phone bill
+ health insurance (dental + vision)
+ varying annual bonus


----------



## RubenG

rsinner said:


> I would pick the Hamburg offer unless you are star struck by the sun and sand lifestyle (while ignoring the stifling heat for almost half the year).
> 120K EUR in Hamburg (before tax) will go a longer way, and I think this is higher end of the scale. I have friends working in blue chip companies in Germany earning the same amount (+small bonus) for roles where they are "head of" functions in large-ish businesses. I have another friend in IT (and dont ask me about what function etc as I have no idea), who works for a large German firm in Hamburg for a lot less than 120K. So the point is, you are making higher than market.
> 
> The professionalism you will see in Dubai will leave you wanting in most cases, and I do not think that your salary will increase substantially over the years - also, depending on the function, career progression and opportunities will be limited. In Hamburg it may pan out differently - if not anything else, you will be working in an economy which is much larger than the region and not tied to cyclical commodities.
> 
> Congratulations by the way on landing two good offers, and whatever choice you make will not be bad. Just look beyond the cold hard numbers to the softer issues in play.


Thank you for your feedback and thoughts, I really appreciate it.
Just to follow up you mentioned the 120k will go further, can you elaborate on that at all? How big would you expect the gap to be?

I absolutely agree regarding professionalism as I experienced this with communicating with both firms.
However is career progression really limited? Hamburg did say not to expect more than 5% yearly increase in salary which is not so great, I thought after 1+ year experience in GCC I could rise further in the Dubai company or elsewhere or am I just being naive?


----------



## Sunder

RubenG said:


> Thank you for your feedback and thoughts, I really appreciate it.
> Just to follow up you mentioned the 120k will go further, can you elaborate on that at all? How big would you expect the gap to be?
> 
> I absolutely agree regarding professionalism as I experienced this with communicating with both firms.
> However is career progression really limited? Hamburg did say not to expect more than 5% yearly increase in salary which is not so great, I thought after 1+ year experience in GCC I could rise further in the Dubai company or elsewhere or am I just being naive?


At least they said that ( about yearly increase), the scenario is same in here. Despite the better pay package, personally I would be staying in Hamburg.


----------



## Heather_CDN

*Newbie Here*

Hello all!! Looks like I am transferring to Dubai from Canada/USA 

my offer is :

280,000 AED per yr Plus Bonuses 
Housing is paid for ( including all utilities )
Car is paid for ( including all gas )
Cell Phone is paid for
relocation is paid for plus 2 flights per yr back home
All Medical will be paid for as well



Any other expenses I should be aware of?


----------



## Sunder

Heather_CDN said:


> Hello all!! Looks like I am transferring to Dubai from Canada/USA
> 
> my offer is :
> 
> 280,000 AED per yr Plus Bonuses
> Housing is paid for ( including all utilities )
> Car is paid for ( including all gas )
> Cell Phone is paid for
> relocation is paid for plus 2 flights per yr back home
> All Medical will be paid for as well
> 
> 
> 
> Any other expenses I should be aware of?


You are still in US/Canada with this offer.?


----------



## Heather_CDN

Yes I am still here ... I fly in at the beginning of June through my company, as it is an internal transfer.


----------



## Sunder

Heather_CDN said:


> Yes I am still here ... I fly in at the beginning of June through my company, as it is an internal transfer.


Nice month to begin with. As housing and medical are fully covered most of your cost is saved.

School education for kids is expensive, try to fit it in through the company. Many companies pay for kids tuition fees at school.

Monthly expenses like grocery can be seen in the previous forum pages.

All the best !!!


----------



## Heather_CDN

I am actually single with no kids ... So I am not worried about that part


----------



## mrmango

Dear friends,
I will graduate shortly from university with Accounting Degree and high GPA. I'm GCC(Bahraini) and hopefully will get offered an audit job in Ernst and Young EY Dubai or Abu Dhabi.
The thing is I already have offers from big four accounting firms like Deloitte and KPMG, in Bahrain with monthly salary range of 5500 and 6500 AED and only medical insurance. 
As a GCC national&citizen what salary range would you guys things will I be offered, am I eligible for housing and car allowance ?

Thanks, appreciate any input


----------



## samnajar

*Is it normal to negotiate salary with university jobs*

A good day to everyone,

My wife just received an offer from one of the universities 
I know it is not unusual to negotiate salary with employers but my question is specific to university jobs, Is it normal to negotiate the salary given that the HR stated the salary before the interview ?

We are a family of 3 with a 2 years old boy, the offered salary is 25 k monthly including everything except schooling fees.
Any advice on where to live ? ideally, we need to live as close as possible towards the old part of Dubai as my wife's job is in RAK and she will need to commute every day.

Thanks


----------



## Sunder

samnajar said:


> A good day to everyone,
> 
> My wife just received an offer from one of the universities
> I know it is not unusual to negotiate salary with employers but my question is specific to university jobs, Is it normal to negotiate the salary given that the HR stated the salary before the interview ?
> 
> We are a family of 3 with a 2 years old boy, the offered salary is 25 k monthly including everything except schooling fees.
> Any advice on where to live ? ideally, we need to live as close as possible towards the old part of Dubai as my wife's job is in RAK and she will need to commute every day.
> 
> Thanks


Hi,

There is no harm in negotiating salary, especially the school fees of kid,as it would be on the higher side.

The salary offered seems to be good but for a family of 3 it is just liveable.

Living in RAK/Ajman will be much cheaper than living in Dubai, will save time.


----------



## e8585

My DH received an offer for 77,000 AED monthly 

This is comprised of 50% base, 30% housing and 20% other allowances.

He's a director with about 10 years experience. We would be relocating from the UK.

Is this a good salary in Abu Dhabi for a young family 2 adults 2 kids. Housing is included for the kids in addition at about 40k AED/year max would we be able to find a good school for that? 

Cheers,
E8585


----------



## TallyHo

77k is a very good package offer but standard for directors.

Your post is a bit unclear. Do you have school fees of 40K per child on top of the 77k?

Either way, you will most likely top up on school fees from your base as schooling, especially at the better schools, are expensive. But the good news is that you have a comfortable enough package to be able to do this. And yes, you will live well. Just don't go crazy with Porsches. 

FYI that housing in Abu Dhabi is usually paid a whole year in advance. Budget 200-250K for housing and you should be fine. Will the company provide a housing loan to pay the rent a year in advance? 

Your husband's EOS will only be based on the 50% base and not factor in the allowances. 



e8585 said:


> My DH received an offer for 77,000 AED monthly
> 
> This is comprised of 50% base, 30% housing and 20% other allowances.
> 
> He's a director with about 10 years experience. We would be relocating from the UK.
> 
> Is this a good salary in Abu Dhabi for a young family 2 adults 2 kids. Housing is included for the kids in addition at about 40k AED/year max would we be able to find a good school for that?
> 
> Cheers,
> E8585


----------



## e8585

TallyHo said:


> 77k is a very good package offer but standard for directors.
> 
> Your post is a bit unclear. Do you have school fees of 40K per child on top of the 77k?
> 
> Either way, you will most likely top up on school fees from your base as schooling, especially at the better schools, are expensive. But the good news is that you have a comfortable enough package to be able to do this. And yes, you will live well. Just don't go crazy with Porsches.
> 
> FYI that housing in Abu Dhabi is usually paid a whole year in advance. Budget 200-250K for housing and you should be fine. Will the company provide a housing loan to pay the rent a year in advance?
> 
> Your husband's EOS will only be based on the 50% base and not factor in the allowances.


Thanks for your reply I really appreciate it.

Yes - 40k/child allowance (on top of the 77k).

Employer would be paying whole year in advance. On LOI it says they will only cover the first year in advance - I'm assuming that they don't do this past the first year -so we'll have to diligently save/build up a pot for next year's lump sum rent payment? Is it the done thing for employers to always offer yearly property interest free loans or is this only a 1 time deal sweetener for new recruits?

Re EOS - do you suggest we try to bump up the base to a larger % of overall so that EOS is higher? 

Appreciate your help.


----------



## TallyHo

If I were you I'd accept the first year's rent payment in advance from the employer and then save the money to pay the subsequent years out of your own pocket. Why? Because if your husband leaves the job midway through a year, he won't owe the company anything. It's more secure this way. 

It's not uncommon for companies to offer to pay the first year's rent in advance but leave you on your own in subsequent years because companies resent the old model of rents payable in one go as it's a hit to the cash flow and it complicates things should the employee leave. Many companies don't offer housing loans at all any more so consider yourself lucky that you're receiving this assistance for your first year and to help you transit to how this country works (the one cheque per year rent model is left over from days when rents were much cheaper and it was the standard for everyone's rent to be paid by their companies). 

As for the package breakdown you can try to change the %s to improve your EOS but don't expect much of an outcome as it's probably a fixed policy. At the end of the day the EOS is so little to begin and it's rare for people to stay long enough for the EOS to genuinely have a high value, that bumping the base from 50% to 60% or 70% will only add a few thousand to your pocket. Given how generous the overall package is, I might be tempted not to risk it. 





e8585 said:


> Thanks for your reply I really appreciate it.
> 
> Yes - 40k/child allowance (on top of the 77k).
> 
> Employer would be paying whole year in advance. On LOI it says they will only cover the first year in advance - I'm assuming that they don't do this past the first year -so we'll have to diligently save/build up a pot for next year's lump sum rent payment? Is it the done thing for employers to always offer yearly property interest free loans or is this only a 1 time deal sweetener for new recruits?
> 
> Re EOS - do you suggest we try to bump up the base to a larger % of overall so that EOS is higher?
> 
> Appreciate your help.


----------



## alexjr

Hello everyone,

I am currently looking for a job in Dubai considering the situation in my industry (advertising) in Greece has gone to hell since 2009.

I have 13 years experience as a developer/technical architect in a digital advertising agency with the last 4 years in a managerial/more marketing-oriented role (Head of Digital). All of it in a multinational advertising agency (considering intra-company transfers as well) with local and international clients albeit in a smaller market such as Greece. 

37 yo, wife and 2yo son.

Any idea what kind of package I should be expecting/aiming for? Anyone here in the advertising business that can provide some insight?

Thanks to all in advance,

Alex


----------



## Stevesolar

alexjr said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am currently looking for a job in Dubai considering the situation in my industry (advertising) in Greece has gone to hell since 2009.
> 
> I have 13 years experience as a developer/technical architect in a digital advertising agency with the last 4 years in a managerial/more marketing-oriented role (Head of Digital). All of it in a multinational advertising agency (considering intra-company transfers as well) with local and international clients albeit in a smaller market such as Greece.
> 
> 37 yo, wife and 2yo son.
> 
> Any idea what kind of package I should be expecting/aiming for? Anyone here in the advertising business that can provide some insight?
> 
> Thanks to all in advance,
> 
> Alex


Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
I know a few people in your industry and I don't know if it is a coincidence- but they are all from Lebanon (and they write and speak both Arabic and English).
Maybe Lebanese have the monopoly on this industry in Dubai
Cheers
Steve


----------



## alexjr

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Welcome to the forum.
> I know a few people in your industry and I don't know if it is a coincidence- but they are all from Lebanon (and they write and speak both Arabic and English).
> Maybe Lebanese have the monopoly on this industry in Dubai
> Cheers
> Steve


Cheers,

Nice to be here 

Well, it makes sense. As you said, writing/speaking both arabic and english when working in advertising in an arab country is obviously a huge asset. Especially for copywriters/creative directors. 

However I am actually looking at senior managerial and/or more technical positions and my lack of arabic so far does not seem to be an issue.


----------



## Grange29

*Query*

HI

Offered 23000 by company, total salary, no additional allowances. single 26yr old male, thoughts?


----------



## myrrh

*Greetings!*

Greetings from Japan. I am new to this site, but after reading through this thread, I think I may have answered my own questions. Still, just to confirm, here’s the offer that’s been made to me:

3-year contract
$41,000 US/year (150,590AED/year)
Housing paid
Utilities paid
$3K for buying furniture and such
Flights paid (including yearly round-trip anywhere)
Two months off
End of service gratuity of one month (hopefully!) paid
Employer pays 50% of monthly medical insurance premiums

About me, I’m fifty, single, without debt and in good health. I am also gainfully employed with job security, but I wouldn't mind a change--of job and country--as long as could continue to save.

That said, given that this works out to just 12,555AED/month--not to mention the half-payment on insurance--I’m guessing that I wouldn’t be able to save much if at all. Am I correct in this assumption? Should I attempt to negotiate up, and should I turn the position down if negotiations fail? (I am competitively qualified in my field.) 

Sorry for the bother, but I would really appreciate any responses.

Cheers!


----------



## Stevesolar

myrrh said:


> Greetings from Japan. I am new to this site, but after reading through this thread, I think I may have answered my own questions. Still, just to confirm, here’s the offer that’s been made to me:
> 
> 3-year contract
> $41,000 US/year (150,590AED/year)
> Housing paid
> Utilities paid
> $3K for buying furniture and such
> Flights paid (including yearly round-trip anywhere)
> Two months off
> End of service gratuity of one month (hopefully!) paid
> Employer pays 50% of monthly medical insurance premiums
> 
> About me, I’m fifty, single, without debt and in good health. I am also gainfully employed with job security, but I wouldn't mind a change--of job and country--as long as could continue to save.
> 
> That said, given that this works out to just 12,555AED/month--not to mention the half-payment on insurance--I’m guessing that I wouldn’t be able to save much if at all. Am I correct in this assumption? Should I attempt to negotiate up, and should I turn the position down if negotiations fail? (I am competitively qualified in my field.)
> 
> Sorry for the bother, but I would really appreciate any responses.
> 
> Cheers!


Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
It's a little difficult to comment on the package without knowing what type of role and industry you will be working in.
The one glaring error is the health insurance - it is now law for employers to fully pay for health insurance for their employees, spouse and dependents, in Dubai.
This means the 50% is very strange.
Also there are some very cheap policies available with quite poor coverage - so you need to check the coverage, scope, geographic range and co-pay element of the insurance they are providing.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## myrrh

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Welcome to the forum.
> It's a little difficult to comment on the package without knowing what type of role and industry you will be working in.
> The one glaring error is the health insurance - it is now law for employers to fully pay for health insurance for their employees, spouse and dependents, in Dubai.
> This means the 50% is very strange.
> Also there are some very cheap policies available with quite poor coverage - so you need to check the coverage, scope, geographic range and co-pay element of the insurance they are providing.
> Cheers
> Steve


Thanks a lot for this. Didn't know about the law change, but I also found the half-pay on medical insurance to be a bit of a red flag. 

The offer came with a stipulation that it remain "private correspondence." Still, at the risk of outing myself, I'm a PhD-qualified university educator in a non English subject, with tenured/tenure-track experience at universities both in Japan and in the US. I currently have tenure (in a place where tenure for foreigners is almost unheard of) and a good salary (more than twice the UAE offer).

However, again, I've been doing this for some time and would like a change...even if it means giving up tenure. Moreover, call me crazy, but I've always wanted an opportunity to live and work in the Middle East. Now that I've managed to save some money and work enough years to qualify for both the US and Japanese pensions, it seems like the time to take a chance...as long as I don't lose money in the process.

Cheers!


----------



## Stevesolar

myrrh said:


> Thanks a lot for this. Didn't know about the law change, but I also found the half-pay on medical insurance to be a bit of a red flag.
> 
> The offer came with a stipulation that it remain "private correspondence." Still, at the risk of outing myself, I'm a PhD-qualified university educator in a non English subject, with tenured/tenure-track experience at universities both in Japan and in the US. I currently have tenure (in a place where tenure for foreigners is almost unheard of) and a good salary (more than twice the UAE offer).
> 
> However, again, I've been doing this for some time and would like a change...even if it means giving up tenure. Moreover, call me crazy, but I've always wanted an opportunity to live and work in the Middle East. Now that I've managed to save some money and work enough years to qualify for both the US and Japanese pensions, it seems like the time to take a chance...as long as I don't lose money in the process.
> 
> Cheers!


Hi,
If you are going to be a college lecturer - then salary element seems very low - it should be at least double what you mentioned plus all the other benefits.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## myrrh

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> If you are going to be a college lecturer - then salary element seems very low - it should be at least double what you mentioned plus all the other benefits.
> Cheers
> Steve


Cheers! That was my thought too. Average salaries in the UAE for associate professors in my field can be found on the Internet. Everything I'd seen suggests this offer to be quite low. 

I had been wondering if salaries in the UAE had suddenly plummeted due to the oil glut/falling world prices. Your response confirms that this has not happened (or at least not to this extent). I will attempt to renegotiate, and if that doesn't work, I will reject the offer.

Thanks again.


----------



## Stevesolar

myrrh said:


> Cheers! That was my thought too. Average salaries in the UAE for associate professors in my field can be found on the Internet. Everything I'd seen suggests this offer to be quite low.
> 
> I had been wondering if salaries in the UAE had suddenly plummeted due to the oil glut/falling world prices. Your response confirms that this has not happened (or at least not to this extent). I will attempt to renegotiate, and if that doesn't work, I will reject the offer.
> 
> Thanks again.


It seems there is a trend of 50%!
They are trying to hire you for 50% of what you are worth.
I doubt they will be prepared to double their offer - so your might need to look elsewhere.
There are still plenty of jobs available in your field.
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## Reddiva

Grange29 said:


> HI
> 
> Offered 23000 by company, total salary, no additional allowances. single 26yr old male, thoughts?



Its doable. Do you have any savings at home for your start up costs here? or do the company help with relocation

1 bed apartment in a decent part of town 
AED7000 ( There are cheaper or you could share and cut this down to AED5000)

Hire car anything from AED1800 upwards per month

Utilities if you live alone AED500 more if the building has district cooling

Internet AED350 a month ( 16MBS)

Food I spend around AED1000 a month 

Going out you can spend AED1000 a night 

That would still leave you AED12000 per month

Stay away from credit cards and loans and you should be fine


----------



## Grange29

Reddiva said:


> Its doable. Do you have any savings at home for your start up costs here? or do the company help with relocation
> 
> 1 bed apartment in a decent part of town
> AED7000 ( There are cheaper or you could share and cut this down to AED5000)
> 
> Hire car anything from AED1800 upwards per month
> 
> Utilities if you live alone AED500 more if the building has district cooling
> 
> Internet AED350 a month ( 16MBS)
> 
> Food I spend around AED1000 a month
> 
> Going out you can spend AED1000 a night
> 
> That would still leave you AED12000 per month
> 
> Stay away from credit cards and loans and you should be fine


thanks, when you say doable, does that imply not great?


----------



## Reddiva

It's a decent amount for a 26 year old and you should be able to save a grand or more a month. As I said stay away from loans and credit cards


----------



## Dave-o

Reddiva said:


> As I said stay away from loans and credit cards


I'd agree with the loans, but credit cards can work in your favour.

Take one with no annual/ monthly charge but comes with a reward scheme. Use it for everything you can, clear the balance every month and scoop the rewards. Ours nets us a free hotel stay, wild wadi tickets without paying a penny. 

As long as you clear the balance and not pay any charges or interest, you're laughing.


----------



## AnoopD

Hello Expats.

I'm a British born citizen (aged 30) and my wife is an Indian Citizen currently (aged 26) both in the UK with no children planned until 2018. 

I've been offered an Account Director role in Sales /Marketing of UK company with an office in Internet City, Dubai on package of (monthly):

Basic Salary: 15 000 AED
Accommodation: 7 200 AED
Transport: 2 400 AED.
Commission: From 0 to 26 400 AED

Are there extras I should ask for that could/should be included?

Can anyone recommend a 1 bedroom apartment tower block in locations close to my office suitable for a couple and with good amenities for our budget. I plan to save any and all commission and live/enjoy life on monthly salary and allowances.

Also, I will fly over initially and my wife afterwards. Is there a process to convert her tourist visa to spouse/working visa? 

She is a qualified BDS Dentist from India with 1 year experience in India. Will she be able to secure a job as a dentist or should I invest in an MDS for her to work as Orthodontist in 2 years time. Conscious she has little transferable experience and her country of origin inhibiting income and ability to secure work vs. doing a masters. Any advice appreciated.

Thanks,

Anoop.


----------



## Reddiva

AnoopD said:


> Hello Expats.
> 
> I'm a British born citizen (aged 30) and my wife is an Indian Citizen currently (aged 26) both in the UK with no children planned until 2018.
> 
> I've been offered an Account Director role in Sales /Marketing of UK company with an office in Internet City, Dubai on package of (monthly):
> 
> Basic Salary: 15 000 AED
> Accommodation: 7 200 AED
> Transport: 2 400 AED.
> Commission: From 0 to 26 400 AED
> 
> Are there extras I should ask for that could/should be included?
> 
> Can anyone recommend a 1 bedroom apartment tower block in locations close to my office suitable for a couple and with good amenities for our budget. I plan to save any and all commission and live/enjoy life on monthly salary and allowances.
> 
> Also, I will fly over initially and my wife afterwards. Is there a process to convert her tourist visa to spouse/working visa?
> 
> She is a qualified BDS Dentist from India with 1 year experience in India. Will she be able to secure a job as a dentist or should I invest in an MDS for her to work as Orthodontist in 2 years time. Conscious she has little transferable experience and her country of origin inhibiting income and ability to secure work vs. doing a masters. Any advice appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Anoop.


Tecom/ Greens/Marina/JLT are the closest for Internet City
Expect to pay around AED6000 to AED7000 for a one bed in a decent building in them all.

Property finder and just rentals will give you a good idea

Once you have your visa you can sponsor here and if she secures a job she can either go on her employers visa or you can allow her to work and all she needs a labor card from her employer

I cannot help with the dentist question sorry as most dentists I have used are much older and come from the UK


----------



## RussDix

Hi Guys, I have been offered a position, 18500 DHS/month + Medical Insurance + 1 return ticket a year. I will initially be alone and my wife will be joining me in a month or two. Would the 2 of us be able to live comfortably in a 1BHK flat in the Silicone Oasis area until she also gets a job?


----------



## twowheelsgood

AnoopD said:


> Basic Salary: 15 000 AED
> Accommodation: 7 200 AED


I have no idea about your market, but UK fresh graduates in my last company got a lot more than that as single unaccompanied workers

What is your normal UK salary in comparison ?


----------



## Sunder

AnoopD said:


> Hello Expats.
> 
> 
> 
> Basic Salary: 15 000 AED
> Accommodation: 7 200 AED
> Transport: 2 400 AED.
> Commission: From 0 to 26 400 AED
> 
> 
> Anoop.


I would consider Commission as zero always as it is based on performance and you never know in this region how you are going to perform.

I would say the salary is just OK for the couple, I dont see Medical Insurance but as per law you would be covered by the company and you need to see whether your company does it for the spouse or you only have to sort it out.

School Fees for the kids is also missing - As not many companies provide it, it is worth asking for it as schools are very expensive here.

Relocation Allowance - ??

Hotel stay after coming to Dubai - Minimum 15 days is required to sort out the accommodation.


----------



## AlexM1985

I have been offered a senior Finance role in Dubai. It's a good package, but less than I am currently on.

My current wage (base + bonus) is 230 000 GBP per year (GBP 20k per month).

The offer is:
Base = 45k per month
Accommodation = 20k month
Allowances = 15k per month
Total = 80k AED per month + medical

In addition there is a bonus of around 40% expected.

I know it is plenty to live on, but compared to my UK current salary would I be better off? We are two people, no kids.


----------



## Stevesolar

AlexM1985 said:


> I have been offered a senior Finance role in Dubai. It's a good package, but less than I am currently on.
> 
> My current wage (base + bonus) is 230 000 GBP per year (GBP 20k per month).
> 
> The offer is:
> Base = 45k per month
> Accommodation = 20k month
> Allowances = 15k per month
> Total = 80k AED per month + medical
> 
> In addition there is a bonus of around 40% expected.
> 
> I know it is plenty to live on, but compared to my UK current salary would I be better off? We are two people, no kids.


Hi,
First impression - stay where you are.
Jobs here are very transient - if you have a good job at home paying more than you could earn in the UAE - then I would recommend that you stay put.
If you were offered a job here at UK salary plus 50% - then it would be worth a punt (and providing you were confident that you had something to fall back on if it went wrong here).
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Thulfi_m

*Civil Engineer From The US*

Greetings,

I am a Civil Engineering major studying in the US. Also I am from the Middle East with an American Citizenship.

My goal is to become a Project Manager in UAE



My Questions are:



1) What is the best degree should I go for after the B.S. in Civil Engineering?

-Master of Business Administration (MBA)

OR

- Masters in Project Management (M.S.) (Civil)



2) What is the salary for a project Manager in UAE with a masters degree and some experience? (Recent Info)



3) How easy is it to get a residence permit, Driver's Licenses, Buying Cars, or renting apartments for someone with an American Citizenship?



Please Ans. in deep details (identify the # of each question you're answering.) 



Thank you in Advance!!

May God Bless You All!


----------



## Stevesolar

Thulfi_m said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I am a Civil Engineering major studying in the US. Also I am from the Middle East with an American Citizenship.
> 
> My goal is to become a Project Manager in UAE
> 
> 
> 
> My Questions are:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) What is the best degree should I go for after the B.S. in Civil Engineering?
> 
> -Master of Business Administration (MBA)
> 
> OR
> 
> - Masters in Project Management (M.S.) (Civil)
> 
> 
> 
> 2) What is the salary for a project Manager in UAE with a masters degree and some experience? (Recent Info)
> 
> 
> 
> 3) How easy is it to get a residence permit, Driver's Licenses, Buying Cars, or renting apartments for someone with an American Citizenship?
> 
> 
> 
> Please Ans. in deep details (identify the # of each question you're answering.)
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in Advance!!
> 
> May God Bless You All!


Hi,
1) masters in project management
2) check the stickies at top of Dubai forum - loads of examples plus use the forum search function.
3) residence visa will depend on your roots - country of origin, rather than your US passport.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## LesFroggitts

Thulfi_m said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I am a Civil Engineering major studying in the US. Also I am from the Middle East with an American Citizenship.
> 
> My goal is to become a Project Manager in UAE
> 
> 
> 
> My Questions are:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) What is the best degree should I go for after the B.S. in Civil Engineering?
> 
> -Master of Business Administration (MBA)
> 
> OR
> 
> - Masters in Project Management (M.S.) (Civil)
> 
> 
> 
> 2) What is the salary for a project Manager in UAE with a masters degree and some experience? (Recent Info)
> 
> 
> 
> 3) How easy is it to get a residence permit, Driver's Licenses, Buying Cars, or renting apartments for someone with an American Citizenship?
> 
> 
> 
> Please Ans. in deep details (identify the # of each question you're answering.)
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in Advance!!
> 
> May God Bless You All!


The majority of the answers you seek, as to how etc., are well discussed in the "Stickies" within the Dubai forum.

As for salaries and best qualifications, these are obviously co-dependent and also in relationship to the actual position you achieve - so any financial answers would be vague and of course only applicable at the present time, no one would be able to predict what they would be in the medium to long-term future.


----------



## AlexM1985

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> First impression - stay where you are.
> Jobs here are very transient - if you have a good job at home paying more than you could earn in the UAE - then I would recommend that you stay put.
> If you were offered a job here at UK salary plus 50% - then it would be worth a punt (and providing you were confident that you had something to fall back on if it went wrong here).
> Cheers
> Steve


I feel so emotionally invested in the whole moving process now. 

The job is secure (I think) but I am just a bit annoyed that after going through the whole process they are offering me a wage that is a large cut in base pay and a large cut in bonus. I'm good at my job and I am paid market rate in the UK. 

I'm not worried about being able to live off it. The question is whether it is worth going through so much upheaval for the sake of a very small post tax increase in take home pay.


----------



## Stevesolar

AlexM1985 said:


> I feel so emotionally invested in the whole moving process now.
> 
> The job is secure (I think) but I am just a bit annoyed that after going through the whole process they are offering me a wage that is a large cut in base pay and a large cut in bonus. I'm good at my job and I am paid market rate in the UK.
> 
> I'm not worried about being able to live off it. The question is whether it is worth going through so much upheaval for the sake of a very small post tax increase in take home pay.


Hi,
The cost of living has risen considerably here, over the past 4 years - but wages have stood still and new employees are seeing lower wages and benefits compared with earlier years.
Unless you own the company - no job is secure in the GCC region - due to constant changing oil prices, regional uncertainties and a different employee contract - to what is seen in Western Europe.
My original comment still holds!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## solospy

AlexM1985 said:


> I have been offered a senior Finance role in Dubai. It's a good package, but less than I am currently on.
> 
> My current wage (base + bonus) is 230 000 GBP per year (GBP 20k per month).
> 
> The offer is:
> Base = 45k per month
> Accommodation = 20k month
> Allowances = 15k per month
> Total = 80k AED per month + medical
> 
> In addition there is a bonus of around 40% expected.
> 
> I know it is plenty to live on, but compared to my UK current salary would I be better off? We are two people, no kids.


With £230,000 gross salary in the UK you end up with around £11,000 per month after tax which is equivalent to around AED 58,000 per month. That makes your UK salary less then what you will get here which is AED80,000. On top of that you will get bonus as well. I would definitely say dubai offer is a better one considering you dont have any kids and it will be a good experience for you guys here. The living standard is better here as well. If i were you i would pick Dubai. Good luck with what ever you decide.


----------



## AlexM1985

solospy said:


> With £230,000 gross salary in the UK you end up with around £11,000 per month after tax which is equivalent to around AED 58,000 per month. That makes your UK salary less then what you will get here which is AED80,000. On top of that you will get bonus as well. I would definitely say dubai offer is a better one considering you dont have any kids and it will be a good experience for you guys here. The living standard is better here as well. If i were you i would pick Dubai. Good luck with what ever you decide.


Thanks. Good to get the opposing view. Yes, the bonus is 40% on the base only, so adds an extra 18k / month, assuming it gets paid. So overall I am better off post tax.


----------



## The Rascal

AlexM1985 said:


> Thanks. Good to get the opposing view. Yes, the bonus is 40% on the base only, so adds an extra 18k / month, assuming it gets paid. So overall I am better off post tax.


Get your arse over here, you'll have a great time.

What is it you do btw, "Senior Finance" can mean anything? If you're in London, it's a similar cost of living here all in all.


----------



## AlexM1985

The Rascal said:


> Get your arse over here, you'll have a great time.
> 
> What is it you do btw, "Senior Finance" can mean anything? If you're in London, it's a similar cost of living here all in all.


Ok thanks! I think I will. 

I'm an MD in IT, working for a bank


----------



## The Rascal

AlexM1985 said:


> Ok thanks! I think I will.
> 
> I'm an MD in IT, working for a bank


You're underpaid at £230k a year then.

I was paid more than that flogging Canon Photocopiers in London in the early 90s (no, that's not index linked).


----------



## solospy

AlexM1985: Dont take Rascal's comments seriously. He mostly talk out of his ar**


----------



## mushka

Hi all. I've got two competing offers at the moment and would really appreciate your insights as to which one may be better.

One is in my current company in Stockholm where they have offered me a promotion at a salary equivalent to AED 315,000 after tax. There will be a small amount for accommodation too, although only about AED 3000/year.

At the same time, I have been offered a role in Abu Dhabi with a salary of AED 295,000 plus accommodation of AED 50,000. They also have a pretty generous relocation package, although I definitely won't spend all of it, so I'll pocket an additional AED 22,000. That said, it looks like accommodation will be about AED 15,000 more per year than what I spend here, as my partner will not be able to join me (at least not for a few months).

The Stockholm position is slightly more senior than the other one, but I have lived here for five years and am so over this city (read: the weather). I have been looking for a job in another part of the world for a while now for something different and was so keen on the AD job, until this potential promotion came along...

What do you think?

Thanks very much in advance!


----------



## The Rascal

mushka said:


> Hi all. I've got two competing offers at the moment and would really appreciate your insights as to which one may be better.
> 
> One is in my current company in Stockholm where they have offered me a promotion at a salary equivalent to AED 315,000 after tax. There will be a small amount for accommodation too, although only about AED 3000/year.
> 
> At the same time, I have been offered a role in Abu Dhabi with a salary of AED 295,000 plus accommodation of AED 50,000. They also have a pretty generous relocation package, although I definitely won't spend all of it, so I'll pocket an additional AED 22,000. That said, it looks like accommodation will be about AED 15,000 more per year than what I spend here, as my partner will not be able to join me (at least not for a few months).
> 
> *The Stockholm position is slightly more senior than the other one, but I have lived here for five years and am so over this city (read: the weather). I have been looking for a job in another part of the world for a while now for something different and was so keen on the AD job, until this potential promotion came along...*
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Thanks very much in advance!


You've answered the question yourself.....


----------



## mushka

Fair call, actually. Putting that part aside for a moment though, which do you think is the better option from a financial perspective, in light of the economic situation in the UAE at the moment, cost of living etc.?


----------



## AlexM1985

The Abu Dhabi one is more money (345k versus 315k) and you're looking for a change. Go for it.


----------



## rsinner

AlexM1985 said:


> The Abu Dhabi one is more money (345k versus 315k) and you're looking for a change. Go for it.


Housing will be more expensive in AD. You cannot be sure that your position in AD will be secure (depends on the industry). People love it as well as hate it here.
Do not expect salary growth or career progression (but obviously there are exceptions to the general case). If it helps, the weather is not that great at the moment, and will only become worse till about Sept.


----------



## twowheelsgood

crt454 said:


> just remember, once you get here and do like your new job, its hard to go back to your old country, it does happen a lot here.


Fixed that for you


----------



## emomar

Hello! My husband has been offered an all inclusive package of 47k a month. Is that enough for our family of 5 (3 kids aged 7, 4, and 1) to live? We are coming from the States. I am going to be homeschooling so we won't have significant school costs. I would like to live in the Marina/JBR area. Could we live comfortably on his salary alone?

Thank you!


----------



## Souvik

*Job offer in uae*

Hi,

Does anyone have any idea how much annual increment happens in Dubai govt jobs?
Further, is there any room for salary negotiation at the time dubai govt company makes an offer? or is it totally as per their ministry guidelines?


----------



## rsinner

Souvik said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how much annual increment happens in Dubai govt jobs?
> Further, is there any room for salary negotiation at the time dubai govt company makes an offer? or is it totally as per their ministry guidelines?


Obviously depends on the company - but it is usually very low or zero (since the official inflation rate is close to zero). For a number of people I know, increments have only happened with promotions or change of roles.

Maybe ask your potential employer?

No harm in negotiating if you don't like the number. At best they can say that this is beyond their salary band etc.


----------



## TallyHo

As you will be homeschooling, the answer is yes. 47,000 a month is comfortable enough. Not lavish but you will be fine.

You can find a sizable 3-bedroom apartment in the Marina for 180,000 easily. Just be aware that rents are mostly paid in 1-4 cheques for the year and you will have to pay the agent fee (5%). 



emomar said:


> Hello! My husband has been offered an all inclusive package of 47k a month. Is that enough for our family of 5 (3 kids aged 7, 4, and 1) to live? We are coming from the States. I am going to be homeschooling so we won't have significant school costs. I would like to live in the Marina/JBR area. Could we live comfortably on his salary alone?
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## emomar

TallyHo said:


> As you will be homeschooling, the answer is yes. 47,000 a month is comfortable enough. Not lavish but you will be fine.
> 
> You can find a sizable 3-bedroom apartment in the Marina for 180,000 easily. Just be aware that rents are mostly paid in 1-4 cheques for the year and you will have to pay the agent fee (5%).


Thanks TallyHo! By not lavish, you mean like no crazy nice expensive place and vacations every month, right? We should still be able to eat out weekly, put kids in activities, travel once/twice a year?


----------



## edtoo77

Hello all ,
Been offered a senior manager position in construction with basic of AED 23 K PM + 10 % annual bonus 
150 K housing allowance 
2500 pm car allowance 
Health ins 
Flight home per year 
Schooling for 3 children up to 46 k per child per year ( all under 7 ) 
10000 relocation allowance 


How does that sound to move a family for a few years ? Basic a tad low


----------



## Reddiva

edtoo77 said:


> Hello all ,
> Been offered a senior manager position in construction with basic of AED 23 K PM + 10 % annual bonus
> 150 K housing allowance
> 2500 pm car allowance
> Health ins
> Flight home per year
> Schooling for 3 children up to 46 k per child per year ( all under 7 )
> 10000 relocation allowance
> 
> 
> How does that sound to move a family for a few years ? Basic a tad low



The basic does sound really low i would of said for a senior manager it should be around the 30k mark as a minimum . Do you have children and if so how many?
Rent and schooling is the killer here. A decent 2 bed apartment would set you back around 130-150 per year although there are cheaper areas to live in.


----------



## TallyHo

Yep.

Dubai can be very expensive but it can also be reasonable depending on your needs and requirements.

JLT, for example, is slightly cheaper than the Marina despite being just across Sheikh Zayed. And it has a large and growing selection of inexpensive restaurants and cafes that are cheaper than the chains in the Marina. It's up to you to decide what you want to spend your money on but you do have a solid income.



emomar said:


> Thanks TallyHo! By not lavish, you mean like no crazy nice expensive place and vacations every month, right? We should still be able to eat out weekly, put kids in activities, travel once/twice a year?


----------



## metju1981

Hi, I was offered a position to relocate to Dubai. Company has several branches over Europe and wants to start operations in Dubai. It means it would be just me first months starting company and developing business. My role would be GM and sales (all on one 

Then in future as the business grows, there's potential to hire local technical and sales persons.

What kind of package would you ask for? Or what would be considered sufficient for such position and good living in Dubai?

Thanks a lot,
Martin


----------



## BritDXB

*Automotive packages*

Hello, currently in the UK and actively seeking a sales management role within the Dubai car trade. I have been interviewing with a Supercar brand for an Assistant showroom manager position, however I have no idea as to what these roles offer package and salary wise in Dubai. 

Does anyone have any knowledge of what salary and benefits usually go with this role, do they usually offer a company car, health care and housing for a management position such as the one I am interviewing for?

I do not want to undersell myself nor out price myself either.

Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## drwdxb

23k a month is really low in relation to the rest of the package. Housing and school fees sound reasonable. The school fees really help. 2500 car allowance buys you one car but if you have three children, you might need a second car. So that would come out of your basic as another 2500 a month. I assume the 10% bonus is based on the annual basic package, which means basically almost a 13th salary which is also not bad. Many people do not get a bonus at the moment.

Like Reddiva says, try and up the basic to 30k, then it will work.


----------



## Stevenashley19

Hi all,

I am in talks with a company in Dubai and although offers have not been made yet, they did asked me about my salary expectation in the second round interview.

I am single, 28 years old male. Girlfriend will probably join me a year or two later but not now.

I have come up with a breakdown of cost of living in Dubai and would like to seek opinion on how realistic this is so I can get back to them on the salary expectation when they bring up again in the final round.

Rent - 10,000 (I am looking at Dubai Marina or somewhere nearby, 1 BR or studio, furnished)
Utilities (DEWA) - 1,000
Internet - 600
Mobile - 250
Gym - 400
Eat out (working days) - 4,000
Eat out (weekends) - 4,000
Weekend outing (clubbing, drinks) - 2,000
Groceries - 1,500
Monthly Transportation - 1,500 (taxi, metro? Is it doable to not own a car in Dubai? Office is 8 kms from Dubai Marina)

That sums up to about AED 25k/month before any savings and misc. spending. Is this a realistic budget?


----------



## drwdxb

Hi,

The budget can work. Gym is a bit on the low side I guess. More like 800 Dhs. Most apartment buildings have an own gym room and pool as well. But still a lot of people prefer to go to a "proper" gym.

Bringing your girlfriend over poses more of a problem. You are not supposed to live together unless married and you will also not be able to sponsor her. Just saying.

Good luck.








Stevenashley19 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am in talks with a company in Dubai and although offers have not been made yet, they did asked me about my salary expectation in the second round interview.
> 
> I am single, 28 years old male. Girlfriend will probably join me a year or two later but not now.
> 
> I have come up with a breakdown of cost of living in Dubai and would like to seek opinion on how realistic this is so I can get back to them on the salary expectation when they bring up again in the final round.
> 
> Rent - 10,000 (I am looking at Dubai Marina or somewhere nearby, 1 BR or studio, furnished)
> Utilities (DEWA) - 1,000
> Internet - 600
> Mobile - 250
> Gym - 400
> Eat out (working days) - 4,000
> Eat out (weekends) - 4,000
> Weekend outing (clubbing, drinks) - 2,000
> Groceries - 1,500
> Monthly Transportation - 1,500 (taxi, metro? Is it doable to not own a car in Dubai? Office is 8 kms from Dubai Marina)
> 
> That sums up to about AED 25k/month before any savings and misc. spending. Is this a realistic budget?


----------



## Stevenashley19

drwdxb said:


> Hi,
> 
> The budget can work. Gym is a bit on the low side I guess. More like 800 Dhs. Most apartment buildings have an own gym room and pool as well. But still a lot of people prefer to go to a "proper" gym.
> 
> Bringing your girlfriend over poses more of a problem. You are not supposed to live together unless married and you will also not be able to sponsor her. Just saying.
> 
> Good luck.


Thanks for the reply. Yeah I saw most of the popular gyms are like 600-800 per month but that could be shaved off my budget as I think a 10k/month apartment must have at least some good gym. 

No worries about that, we plan to get married before getting her over to Dubai.


----------



## Stevenashley19

Stevenashley19 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am in talks with a company in Dubai and although offers have not been made yet, they did asked me about my salary expectation in the second round interview.
> 
> I am single, 28 years old male. Girlfriend will probably join me a year or two later but not now.
> 
> I have come up with a breakdown of cost of living in Dubai and would like to seek opinion on how realistic this is so I can get back to them on the salary expectation when they bring up again in the final round.
> 
> Rent - 10,000 (I am looking at Dubai Marina or somewhere nearby, 1 BR or studio, furnished)
> Utilities (DEWA) - 1,000
> Internet - 600
> Mobile - 250
> Gym - 400
> Eat out (working days) - 4,000
> Eat out (weekends) - 4,000
> Weekend outing (clubbing, drinks) - 2,000
> Groceries - 1,500
> Monthly Transportation - 1,500 (taxi, metro? Is it doable to not own a car in Dubai? Office is 8 kms from Dubai Marina)
> 
> That sums up to about AED 25k/month before any savings and misc. spending. Is this a realistic budget?


Can't find the button to edit my post. Here's a little about my background

5 years experience fully into financial crime/Anti Money Laundering. Employer is an international bank based in Dubai, will join their AML team. I am an expat currently working in India for the last 2 years, will marry my girlfriend in 2 years time (when she will be moving in with me). She is a dentist (will need to research if it is possible for her to work in Dubai).

I told them that I am not familiar with the salary in Dubai and will get back to them. I did a quick search and salary reports are throwing in between the range of AED 24-30k/month. Is this attainable? I know salary reports usually give inflated figures so I want to check with guys who are on the ground and familiar with this industry.

If you must know, I am earning INR 2 million PA and get 30% as bonus in the last financial year which equates to about AED 116k/year or close to AED 10k per month. I am not looking to stay in India any longer though and the taxes here are ridiculously high.


----------



## Flipp

*package*

hi
i have just moved here and the offer i accepted was for a sales engineer
base 366000 per year
housing 72000 per year
car 12000 per year
medical paid for
one flight to uk per year paid for 

is this acceptable 

cheers flipp

sorry need to add bio, i am a single guy with no under 18 dependables so this is solely for me


----------



## popupopi

Hi,

I received an offer with all inclusive salary annual salary 336,000 AED in Dubai. I am from Delhi and have package in INR 3,250,000. I know while offer is almost double value but i belive so will be tge cost of living.

Is it worth for me to except this offer. I am married and have two kids with whom I plan to move. Please advice.

Thanks
PP


----------



## rsinner

popupopi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received an offer with all inclusive salary annual salary 336,000 AED in Dubai. I am from Delhi and have package in INR 3,250,000. I know while offer is almost double value but i belive so will be tge cost of living.
> 
> Is it worth for me to except this offer. I am married and have two kids with whom I plan to move. Please advice.
> 
> Thanks
> PP


Can you make up your mind whether the offer is in Dubai or ABu DHabi?

336K is 28K p.m. I feel this is on the low side if you have 2 kids, and INR 32lakh in India goes longer (though by not that much in Delhi).

Depending on whether your job is in Dubai or AD, the housing costs may vary a bit. Check our propertyfinder or dubizzle for housing prices. I would budget about 7-10K for a 2 bed (in a not so good building with no parking or pool). More if you need parking and facilities, and even more if you need a 3 bed. Easily could be double that for a 2 bed in the nicer areas of Dubai or AD.
School - if its an Indian school, about 2K per child (or less). For international schools, double that.
Car - won't be able to drive till you get the UAE DL which is painful. But budget about 2k p.m. for a long term rental all inclusive except fuel (and work out the match if you buy a car + EMI, running expenses, insurance etc).
Utilities, TV, internet etc - 1K p.m.

WIth 2 kids I think that this offer is on the low side, but depends on the lifestyle. Housing and schooling are the biggest expenses usually. People underestimate the travelling budget too.
Personally I would not be able to make my budget work on this offer, but a lot of Indian expats will be more than happy with this esp. as this gives a foot in the door in the UAE (and may open doors to better offers in the future). 
32 lakh in India is not a lot, but it is MUCH better if you take into account the usual savings on housing (own, family owned) and lower cost of schooling.


----------



## bamaster

Hello all,

First post after reading a ton of pages of this thread (including Part 1).

First question... is the 5% agent fee the same thing as the 5% housing fee? I'm reading references to this and it's a bit confusing.

When considering housing allowance, are the fees one-time or paid every year? 

Thanks!


----------



## LesFroggitts

bamaster said:


> Hello all,
> 
> First post after reading a ton of pages of this thread (including Part 1).
> 
> First question... is the 5% agent fee the same thing as the 5% housing fee? I'm reading references to this and it's a bit confusing.
> 
> When considering housing allowance, are the fees one-time or paid every year?
> 
> Thanks!


No they are two separate charges.

The Agent Fee = commission to the real estate agent
The Housing Fee = Annual charge to Dubai Authorities, paid through your utilities bill.


----------



## bamaster

LesFroggitts said:


> No they are two separate charges.
> 
> The Agent Fee = commission to the real estate agent
> The Housing Fee = Annual charge to Dubai Authorities, paid through your utilities bill.


Separate charges, ok.

So if the apartment is 120,000 AED, I would pay 6,000 to the agent and 6,000 to the city. Is this a recurring charge every year?


----------



## LesFroggitts

bamaster said:


> Separate charges, ok.
> 
> So if the apartment is 120,000 AED, I would pay 6,000 to the agent and 6,000 to the city. Is this a recurring charge every year?


Commission: Amount paid to the real estate agent upon formalisation of the lease. Should you choose to use an agent to renew years following the initial lease agreement then you may be liable for additional commission fees.

Housing Tax: As I mentioned this is "Annual" so of course is a recurring charge - note that this is paid monthly on your Utility bill.

Don't forget, that for Dubai you have to register your tenancy through the Ejari system (even for renewals), normally done by the landlord, charges for this service would be payable by you to the landlord, approximately AED 150 per transaction.


----------



## Drogo

*Package*

Hi All,

Here's the breakdown:
-26 year old male
-Accepted a 1 year secondment role at 26.5K/month all in
-Flying solo with no significant expenses back home.
-55k disturbance allowance (the hope is to be as reasonable in the move and save most of this)

I've really set my eyes on the marina area, but current research says 9k-10k a month for a 1-bed (please correct if this not accurate).

At that wage and accommodation expense will I be comfortable and still have a bit to save or should I set my sights on areas with cheaper accommodation (Like JLT)? I've done a lot of number crunching but I'm hoping for some 'on-the-ground' advice as that tends to be invaluable.

Thanks.


----------



## Sunder

Drogo said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Here's the breakdown:
> -26 year old male
> -Accepted a 1 year secondment role at 26.5K/month all in
> -Flying solo with no significant expenses back home.
> -55k disturbance allowance (the hope is to be as reasonable in the move and save most of this)
> 
> I've really set my eyes on the marina area, but current research says 9k-10k a month for a 1-bed (please correct if this not accurate).
> 
> At that wage and accommodation expense will I be comfortable and still have a bit to save or should I set my sights on areas with cheaper accommodation (Like JLT)? I've done a lot of number crunching but I'm hoping for some 'on-the-ground' advice as that tends to be invaluable.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi,

Major expense is housing, you can get a 1Bedroom in Marina for 85-100K per year, but is it worth it while alone, you have to decide.

No major expenses, unless you are addicted to shopping and discounts and eat and drink every night. If you avoid eating out most of the time and shopping, I am pretty sire you can send 50% of your salary back home every month.


----------



## QOFE

Sunder said:


> Hi,
> 
> Major expense is housing, you can get a 1Bedroom in Marina for 85-100K per year, but is it worth it while alone, you have to decide.
> 
> No major expenses, unless you are addicted to shopping and discounts and eat and drink every night. If you avoid eating out most of the time and shopping, I am pretty sire you can send 50% of your salary back home every month.


50% is quite optimistic... Only OP knows what spending/free time habits he has. Bear in mind going out can be very expensive here if you're big into socialising. 
Check out Propertyfinder, justrentals, bayut and dubizzle to get an idea what the rents are like. Flatreviews.com can be useful.
Scroll back on this thread to get breakdowns of typical outgoings, utility bills and other necessary evils.


----------



## Drogo

Thank you both.. socialising will indeed play a big part in my plans so I will have to factor this in.. Using the suggested websites it seems 100k is a realistic target for a 1 bed in Marina.


----------



## QOFE

Drogo said:


> Thank you both.. socialising will indeed play a big part in my plans so I will have to factor this in.. Using the suggested websites it seems 100k is a realistic target for a 1 bed in Marina.


Happy hours (yes hourS) come in handy as do various vouchers. If you were a lady you could spend a lot less by going to ladies nights. Some have free drinks for hours, others a few free drinks. A pint can be around 50 AED or 25-30 AED on happy hour. It's very easy to get sucked in to overspend on socialising here.


----------



## Drogo

Multiple hours of happiness does sound good. I've heard the mention of vouchers a few times but without any reference of what this actually means.. Is this from establishments themselves or vouchers obtained from magazines/internet etc?.. Are we talking "get a free drink with this voucher" or "X% off all night" type vouchers?


----------



## QOFE

The vouchers are mainly for eating out. Entertainer (either book or app) is one. Time Out comes out with vouchers a couple of times a year and they also email you with weekly offers if you sign up. Both also have some brunch vouchers. The vouchers are usually the two for one type.
Or you could be adventurous and go to Bur Dubai and surroundings for cheaper food and drinks.


----------



## Sunder

Drogo said:


> Multiple hours of happiness does sound good. I've heard the mention of vouchers a few times but without any reference of what this actually means.. Is this from establishments themselves or vouchers obtained from magazines/internet etc?.. Are we talking "get a free drink with this voucher" or "X% off all night" type vouchers?


You can send 30% of your monthly income back home now !!!


----------



## surpree

Hi

I have got a job as a IT Senior Project Manager (CRM). Salary is 30k per month. No housing allowance and school fees. Yearly flight tickets and health insurance are provided by the company.

Wife will be joining me in couple of months from now and she will also Be joining as a senior consultant in the same field for about 15-18k per month. 

Once she gets the job, she would also be entitled to yearly tickets and health insurance. We have a 6 month old baby.

We are looking to stay in a 2 bedroom apartment for 100-110k per month - JLT area maybe? Buy a car for about 50k-60k. 

We are looking to save about 25k per month considering the above factors. 

We are an Indian family and is not looking at an extravagent lifestyle. What are your thoughts?

I am not too concerned about schooling for now since our kid is quite small. Even then, I do not believe Indian schools will cost us more than 40k per annum?

My main doubt is around grocery expense for an Indian family who will be shopping from LuLu, Carrefour etc. Mostly eating at home, once in 2 weeks- dinner at a decent restaurant.

Look forward to hearing from you soon.



Cheers
Surpree


----------



## Sunder

surpree said:


> Hi
> 
> I have got a job as a IT Senior Project Manager (CRM). Salary is 30k per month. No housing allowance and school fees. Yearly flight tickets and health insurance are provided by the company.
> 
> Wife will be joining me in couple of months from now and she will also Be joining as a senior consultant in the same field for about 15-18k per month.
> 
> Once she gets the job, she would also be entitled to yearly tickets and health insurance. We have a 6 month old baby.
> 
> We are looking to stay in a 2 bedroom apartment for 100-110k per month - JLT area maybe? Buy a car for about 50k-60k.
> 
> We are looking to save about 25k per month considering the above factors.
> 
> We are an Indian family and is not looking at an extravagent lifestyle. What are your thoughts?
> 
> I am not too concerned about schooling for now since our kid is quite small. Even then, I do not believe Indian schools will cost us more than 40k per annum?
> 
> My main doubt is around grocery expense for an Indian family who will be shopping from LuLu, Carrefour etc. Mostly eating at home, once in 2 weeks- dinner at a decent restaurant.
> 
> Look forward to hearing from you soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Surpree


Hi Surpee,

How sure are you that your wife will also get a job ?? The market is real tough these days.

and once you and your wife have a job, the kid stays at daycare, correct ? Thus, I believe it should cost some money.

Oh yes, you should be concerned about schooling, its in range of 30-60K AED ( may be more) for Indian curriculum, but it depends on the grade of the kid.( the higher the grade the higher the fees).

2 bedroom in JLT can be found around 110-120K, please go to various rental sites to search on your won.

Utilities would be - 600AED ELEX, 500ETISALAT,

Toyota Corolla comes around 60-65K AED, 5 yrs EMI would be around 1000AED.

Monthly Groceries would be around 3000 AED considering the kid.

LULU and Carrefour are available almost everywhere. 

Maid services and other costs like Petrol are extra.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## TallyHo

You mentioned in an earlier email that this is a one year secondment. 

If you're only in Dubai for a year then just find a flatshare. You're only 26. Most of your peers in your age group will be sharing flats. I even know people making 30+K a month who flatshare.

Flatshares in the Marina range from 4-7k+ depending on the apartment and are generally all inclusive if bills and cleaning and internet. Look at Dubizzle and set the flat share filter to 4K as a minimum and search by Dubai Marina.

You will save money if you flatshare. A lot of money. Renting your own place is very expensive and just for a one year stay in Dubai I'm not sure if it's worth the hassles and expense, because you, not the landlord, pays the 5% fee to the agent, plus there's another 5% in deposit to the landlord, which sometimes isn't refunded (hit or miss), plus deposits for utilities and internet services, then the monthly utilities/internet bills on top of that, an annual 5% housing tax payable monthly....it all adds up. And you have to equip the flat if it's not furnished (furnished will cost more). You'll get pennies back when you sell the furniture as you move on.

Flat sharing is also a great way to meet people. 

When I meet a young person moving to Dubai I always recommend sharing for their first year, or at least their first six months. It allows you to get to know the city, meet people, decide if the job is going to work out, all before committing themselves to what will be a very expensive lease.

If you flatshare, in one year's time you'll look at your bank account and be very thankful. And that year will go by quickly. 



Drogo said:


> Thank you both.. socialising will indeed play a big part in my plans so I will have to factor this in.. Using the suggested websites it seems 100k is a realistic target for a 1 bed in Marina.


----------



## surpree

Thanks Sunder. Well, we are in talks with the same company that hired me. Things are looking positive for her. Just have to ensure that we get the maximum salary 

Thank you so much for the figures you had mentioned. Very realistic and helpful.

At the end of the day, the fact which haunts us is job security. Hopefully, we are taking the right decision. I sincerely hope oil prices will not affect the IT industry.

Regards
Surpree







Sunder said:


> surpree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I have got a job as a IT Senior Project Manager (CRM). Salary is 30k per month. No housing allowance and school fees. Yearly flight tickets and health insurance are provided by the company.
> 
> Wife will be joining me in couple of months from now and she will also Be joining as a senior consultant in the same field for about 15-18k per month.
> 
> Once she gets the job, she would also be entitled to yearly tickets and health insurance. We have a 6 month old baby.
> 
> We are looking to stay in a 2 bedroom apartment for 100-110k per month - JLT area maybe? Buy a car for about 50k-60k.
> 
> We are looking to save about 25k per month considering the above factors.
> 
> We are an Indian family and is not looking at an extravagent lifestyle. What are your thoughts?
> 
> I am not too concerned about schooling for now since our kid is quite small. Even then, I do not believe Indian schools will cost us more than 40k per annum?
> 
> My main doubt is around grocery expense for an Indian family who will be shopping from LuLu, Carrefour etc. Mostly eating at home, once in 2 weeks- dinner at a decent restaurant.
> 
> Look forward to hearing from you soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Surpree
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Surpee,
> 
> How sure are you that your wife will also get a job ?? The market is real tough these days.
> 
> and once you and your wife have a job, the kid stays at daycare, correct ? Thus, I believe it should cost some money.
> 
> Oh yes, you should be concerned about schooling, its in range of 30-60K AED ( may be more) for Indian curriculum, but it depends on the grade of the kid.( the higher the grade the higher the fees).
> 
> 2 bedroom in JLT can be found around 110-120K, please go to various rental sites to search on your won.
> 
> Utilities would be - 600AED ELEX, 500ETISALAT,
> 
> Toyota Corolla comes around 60-65K AED, 5 yrs EMI would be around 1000AED.
> 
> Monthly Groceries would be around 3000 AED considering the kid.
> 
> LULU and Carrefour are available almost everywhere.
> 
> Maid services and other costs like Petrol are extra.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sunder.
Click to expand...


----------



## Drogo

TallyHo said:


> You mentioned in an earlier email that this is a one year secondment.
> 
> If you're only in Dubai for a year then just find a flatshare. You're only 26. Most of your peers in your age group will be sharing flats. I even know people making 30+K a month who flatshare.
> 
> Flatshares in the Marina range from 4-7k+ depending on the apartment and are generally all inclusive if bills and cleaning and internet. Look at Dubizzle and set the flat share filter to 4K as a minimum and search by Dubai Marina.
> 
> You will save money if you flatshare. A lot of money. Renting your own place is very expensive and just for a one year stay in Dubai I'm not sure if it's worth the hassles and expense, because you, not the landlord, pays the 5% fee to the agent, plus there's another 5% in deposit to the landlord, which sometimes isn't refunded (hit or miss), plus deposits for utilities and internet services, then the monthly utilities/internet bills on top of that, an annual 5% housing tax payable monthly....it all adds up. And you have to equip the flat if it's not furnished (furnished will cost more). You'll get pennies back when you sell the furniture as you move on.
> 
> Flat sharing is also a great way to meet people.
> 
> When I meet a young person moving to Dubai I always recommend sharing for their first year, or at least their first six months. It allows you to get to know the city, meet people, decide if the job is going to work out, all before committing themselves to what will be a very expensive lease.
> 
> If you flatshare, in one year's time you'll look at your bank account and be very thankful. And that year will go by quickly.



Thank you for the advice! I have to say as someone who has been flat-sharing in London for 4 years since finishing uni, my natural reaction is "As great as I know it is, I've had enough of sharing"... but then again your points are very, very valid so I've got a lot to consider. Thanks. :juggle: :confused2:


----------



## 255720dp

*Anyone looking for/being offered medical posting?*

Hi,

I have been talking to a few agencies about medical jobs in UAE. They are saying accommodation and education allowance are slowly being withdrawn by most employers. Is this true? As I see on this tread, they seem to be the biggest expenditure for expats.

Just want to make sure I am getting the full package as it seems most are offered accommodation and education allowance.

Thanks


----------



## VladTheImpala

Hi all,

I've been offered an option to move to Dubai for a couple of years to the UAE branch of the company I work for in Russia. This sounds like an interesting experience, yet I wonder if it would be worth it from the salary/cost of living point of view. The job position is nicely called 'consulting engineer', basically I'm an IT support guy.

I'm 27, single (and don't expect this to change while in Dubai), university degree, 8 years IT support experience total, 2,5 years in this company. Negotiations are in a really early stage now, but so far I was told to expect the following (per month):

Base - 11,000 AED
Housing - 6,000 AED
Transportation - 1,000 AED
+ medical

Plus tickets, plus 30 days in hotel when I first arrive, plus some sort of 'moving assistance' (yet to be discussed). I wonder if the latter might include some help (like a free loan) with the rent, for if I understand correctly one room apt. will cost me about 100,000 AED/year - this could buy a decent apartment here in Russia, I definitely won't have even half of that in savings when moving. what I Oh, and flat sharing is absolutely not an option. And I'd try to find an apartment within walking or public transportation distance from the office (in JLT, I was told there's a metro station right next to the office building), so I could avoid getting a car.

So does this sound to you like a viable option for my position, taking Dubai costs of living in account?

Thanks!


----------



## clong82

*Salary package advice for Construction Management*

Looking for ballpark benchmarks for reasonable salary for a Canadian with 3 years structural engineering experience to work in construction management in Dubai.

Annual Salary = ?
Annual Accommodation Allowance = ?
Annual Car Allowance = ?
Annual Medical Benefits = ?
Annual Ticket Home = ?
Number of holidays = ?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers.


----------



## svgeorge

VladTheImpala said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been offered an option to move to Dubai for a couple of years to the UAE branch of the company I work for in Russia. This sounds like an interesting experience, yet I wonder if it would be worth it from the salary/cost of living point of view. The job position is nicely called 'consulting engineer', basically I'm an IT support guy.
> 
> I'm 27, single (and don't expect this to change while in Dubai), university degree, 8 years IT support experience total, 2,5 years in this company. Negotiations are in a really early stage now, but so far I was told to expect the following (per month):
> 
> Base - 11,000 AED
> Housing - 6,000 AED
> Transportation - 1,000 AED
> + medical
> 
> Plus tickets, plus 30 days in hotel when I first arrive, plus some sort of 'moving assistance' (yet to be discussed). I wonder if the latter might include some help (like a free loan) with the rent, for if I understand correctly one room apt. will cost me about 100,000 AED/year - this could buy a decent apartment here in Russia, I definitely won't have even half of that in savings when moving. what I Oh, and flat sharing is absolutely not an option. And I'd try to find an apartment within walking or public transportation distance from the office (in JLT, I was told there's a metro station right next to the office building), so I could avoid getting a car.
> 
> So does this sound to you like a viable option for my position, taking Dubai costs of living in account?
> 
> Thanks!


For a job in IT support, I would say AED 18k is a fair amount. The IT support guy in my office earns AED 14k (I guess around 5 years exp). 
The 'moving assistance' is a one-time relocation assistance paid by most companies. Some companies also offer something like a 6-month advance housing allowance to help pay your rentals. 
Did you mean to say your office is in JLT? If so, a studio will cost you around AED60k.. AED100k is way too much a budget for a single guy.. in fact, if you look around in Discovery Gardens, you can get a studio for around 50k.


----------



## dubaidreams

I have an internal transfer offer to Dubai as an Telecom Manager in Product Marketing
I currently earn GBP86K back home
DUBAI offer is 
Basic :53 Aed pcm
Allowance 17 K PCM
Plus flights, health insurance , holidays and bonus etc

I have 2 kids who are in going to go to year 5 and 3 respectively and I want to stay in springs or JVC in a villa not apartment maybe buy one 

The Mrs. Absolutely doesn't want to go because of her friends here.

What should I do


----------



## Byja

dubaidreams said:


> I have an internal transfer offer to Dubai as an Telecom Manager in Product Marketing
> I currently earn GBP86K back home
> DUBAI offer is
> Basic :53 Aed pcm
> Allowance 17 K PCM
> Plus flights, health insurance , holidays and bonus etc
> 
> I have 2 kids who are in going to go to year 5 and 3 respectively and I want to stay in springs or JVC in a villa not apartment maybe buy one
> 
> The Mrs. Absolutely doesn't want to go because of her friends here.
> 
> What should I do


If that's 53 K AED p/m and not 53 AED p/m it looks like a good deal for a Telecom Manager (as this sector seems to be going down). Did you get anything for school fees as well?

However, if your OH doesn't want to go, then what's the point considering it at all?


----------



## dubaidreams

The school fees are included in the allowances which is annually 170k housing and 18.5K subsidy per child.
My office is in knowledge village and I am thinking of buying a house in JVC for 2.5millionAed

The OH has twinkles in her eyes when she sees this much salary which is roughly double of what I earn here today


----------



## ClareismovingtoDubai

*Marketing Manager Package*

Hi,

Would someone be able to look over my package please?

I've been offered the position of Marketing Manager for a Globally recognised Brand but I'll be looking after the brand within the MEIA region.

I've been offered the following:
Package worth 25,000 AED per month.

The breakdown is:
16,000 AED Salary per month

7,000 AED Accommodation Allowance per month

2,000 AED Transportation Allowance per month

Group Medical Insurance

Plus 5,000 AED Relocation Allowance

Is this fair do you think? Because of the higher cost of living over there, I'm not sure! Plus I want to be able to experience the lifestyle but at the same time make substantial savings so that I can invest it in property back in the UK one day.

Thank you!


----------



## Sunder

ClareismovingtoDubai said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would someone be able to look over my package please?
> 
> I've been offered the position of Marketing Manager for a Globally recognised Brand but I'll be looking after the brand within the MEIA region.
> 
> I've been offered the following:
> Package worth 25,000 AED per month.
> 
> The breakdown is:
> 16,000 AED Salary per month
> 
> 7,000 AED Accommodation Allowance per month
> 
> 2,000 AED Transportation Allowance per month
> 
> Group Medical Insurance
> 
> Plus 5,000 AED Relocation Allowance
> 
> Is this fair do you think? Because of the higher cost of living over there, I'm not sure! Plus I want to be able to experience the lifestyle but at the same time make substantial savings so that I can invest it in property back in the UK one day.
> 
> Thank you!


Hi,

Are you single or married ?
Kids?
Lifestyle - Eating Out ? Beer ?
Is school fees allowance there.?
Any chance of Bonus ??
You want 1 bedroom or 2 bedroom ?

I would say it is a low salary, either you can save or have fun with the lifestyle here. Please search previous pages on cost of living and you will have an idea.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## clong82

*Salary negotiation advice*

Anyone, anyone? Bueller, anyone?

Looking for ballpark benchmarks for reasonable salary for a Canadian with 3 years structural engineering experience to work in construction management in Dubai.

Annual Salary = ?
Annual Accommodation Allowance = ?
Annual Car Allowance = ?
Annual Medical Benefits = ?
Annual Ticket Home = ?
Number of holidays = ?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers.


----------



## ClareismovingtoDubai

Sunder said:


> Hi,
> 
> Are you single or married ?
> Kids?
> Lifestyle - Eating Out ? Beer ?
> Is school fees allowance there.?
> Any chance of Bonus ??
> You want 1 bedroom or 2 bedroom ?
> 
> I would say it is a low salary, either you can save or have fun with the lifestyle here. Please search previous pages on cost of living and you will have an idea.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sunder.


Thanks for your reply yesterday, Sunder.

I am single with no children.
I will be eating in mostly with the odd night out with meal. I don't drink regularly, now and then on a night out.
I only need a 1 bedroom apartment - most likely in JLT or JBR.
With a 10% bonus if I hit my objectives.


----------



## VladTheMan

Hi I've been offered a package in Dubai with my current employer.
I have 1.5 years experience in IT security, we will be moving as a married couple (wife will work but I believe it can take a while for her to find something so i'll consider myself single provider for now).

annual base salary: 220k AED (18,333/month)
Annual bonus: 50k AED
allowances:
annual housing 90k AED
car allowance 48k AED
Medical insurance paid for me & wife
Yearly trip to home paid

Total salary annually : 270,000 AED
Total allowances annually: 146,000 AED

Would this allow us to live comfortably and save a little money on the side, considering reasonable style of living (eating out max once a week etc.)
Currently I make around 2000 EUR/month + car & fuel paid


----------



## Sunder

ClareismovingtoDubai said:


> Thanks for your reply yesterday, Sunder.
> 
> I am single with no children.
> I will be eating in mostly with the odd night out with meal. I don't drink regularly, now and then on a night out.
> I only need a 1 bedroom apartment - most likely in JLT or JBR.
> With a 10% bonus if I hit my objectives.


Hi,

1bedroom is 6000-7000AED per month exclusive of utilities which would be 500-600AED per month.

Eating out is costly, take 100AED per day for lunch and dinner at a normal restaurant, zomato.com can help you for restaurants and you can see the menu and the prices.

Every pint of beer is close to 50AED, you can do your calculations now.

5 year EMI on a sedan will be approx 1500 AED.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## Goatofspring

My husband and I (and our two children) are contemplating a move to Dubai in the coming year in order to increase our income and 'make bank' back in the UK. Ideally paying off a chunk of our mortgage over 4 years or so. Having looked at the possible/average incomes for our industries it looks like we'd get a combined monthly income of 45000 dhs with accommodation, housing allowance, school fees and health insurance as part our our packages (separate to the income). Can someone tell if this will give us enough to save and enjoy ourselves? Feel like we're shooting in the dark a bit and reluctant to make the move if we can't 'live'. Thank you!

Page 1 of 1


----------



## QOFE

Goatofspring said:


> My husband and I (and our two children) are contemplating a move to Dubai in the coming year in order to increase our income and 'make bank' back in the UK. Ideally paying off a chunk of our mortgage over 4 years or so. Having looked at the possible/average incomes for our industries it looks like we'd get a combined monthly income of 45000 dhs with accommodation, housing allowance, school fees and health insurance as part our our packages (separate to the income). Can someone tell if this will give us enough to save and enjoy ourselves? Feel like we're shooting in the dark a bit and reluctant to make the move if we can't 'live'. Thank you!
> 
> Page 1 of 1


Have you both had job offers yet? It is a bit of a shot in the dark before have anything concrete. Do some research, if you read back on this thread you'll see examples of cost of living, school fees etc). 
Dubai is expensive and the packages aren't what they used to be. It all depends of what industries you work in and how valuable you would be to employers here.


----------



## twowheelsgood

Goatofspring said:


> Having looked at the possible/average incomes for our industries it looks like we'd get a combined monthly income of 45000 dhs with accommodation, housing allowance, school fees and health insurance as part our our packages (separate to the income).


Combined salary of 45,000AED ?

What are the jobs you envisage doing here as that's quite low for two Westerners, presumably with qualifications and skills?


----------



## Goatofspring

I am a teacher and my school is offering two school places, accommodation, insurance/visas/flights for the family. My husband works in PR and is looking at a package including a housing allowance and school fees (which we won't need). Do people negotiate on packages? For example could he ask to have a car/additional income instead of school fees?


----------



## ChiPRPro

Hi, all - I'm starting interviews this week for a few PR jobs in Dubai. I am from Chicago and have over 6 yrs experience both in an agency and in house. Wondering if anyone can give me ballpark salary package for someone with my experience. Bc I know this is a factor - I am a single American woman and I would be relocating by myself. 

any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Sunder

VladTheMan said:


> Hi I've been offered a package in Dubai with my current employer.
> I have 1.5 years experience in IT security, we will be moving as a married couple (wife will work but I believe it can take a while for her to find something so i'll consider myself single provider for now).
> 
> annual base salary: 220k AED (18,333/month)
> Annual bonus: 50k AED
> allowances:
> annual housing 90k AED
> car allowance 48k AED
> Medical insurance paid for me & wife
> Yearly trip to home paid
> 
> Total salary annually : 270,000 AED
> Total allowances annually: 146,000 AED
> 
> Would this allow us to live comfortably and save a little money on the side, considering reasonable style of living (eating out max once a week etc.)
> Currently I make around 2000 EUR/month + car & fuel paid


Hi,

With housing covered, it is a decent salary for the two of you. If I was you, I would have considered the bonus as zero.


----------



## brn1411

Hi All,

First time poster here. Hope you guys can help.

Currently working for a big 4 audit firm here in London (7 years experience of which 2 as manager) and been offered a role in the firm's Dubai office as a manager as well.

Salary they are offering is 27k Dhs per month including all allowances plus health and dental insurance on top and annual flights back home.

Is this enough? I'm single, no dependents and will be looking to stay in a 1 bed flat there.

Currently earning £65k here in London, so no real change in salary. Got a mortgage in London back hoping to rent the flat out while in Dubai.

Is the amount they are offering enough? 

Thank you


----------



## docdenver

Hi everyone

A newbie to this forum, it seems such a good resource!

Work in UK in healthcare, married no children, have been offered 63000 AED per month all inclusive package..

Is it a reasonable package to have a good quality of life and savings in Dubai?


----------



## Sunder

brn1411 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> First time poster here. Hope you guys can help.
> 
> Currently working for a big 4 audit firm here in London (7 years experience of which 2 as manager) and been offered a role in the firm's Dubai office as a manager as well.
> 
> Salary they are offering is 27k Dhs per month including all allowances plus health and dental insurance on top and annual flights back home.
> 
> Is this enough? I'm single, no dependents and will be looking to stay in a 1 bed flat there.
> 
> Currently earning £65k here in London, so no real change in salary. Got a mortgage in London back hoping to rent the flat out while in Dubai.
> 
> Is the amount they are offering enough?
> 
> Thank you


Hi,

I really dont know the cost of living in London but I am sure it will be same or less than that of Dubai.

For me the salary seems to be on the lower side for a guy with 7 yrs exp in big 4.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## Sunder

docdenver said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> A newbie to this forum, it seems such a good resource!
> 
> Work in UK in healthcare, married no children, have been offered 63000 AED per month all inclusive package..
> 
> Is it a reasonable package to have a good quality of life and savings in Dubai?


Hi,

Yes it is a good package for 2 of you. Please ask your employer whether kids education fees is also included in the package ( future costs).

Does this 63K includes the bonus part ?? I wont consider that. If you can provide the exact breakup then I can comment further.

You can look at the previous pages of this forum for cost of living in Dubai.

All the best.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## Cooksje

*Job offer advice*

Hi, I just wanted to ask for your opinion on a proposed salary for a General Manager role that I am hoping to move into the end of this year, unfortunately I do not have the exact details as of yet only top line figures.

The figures I have at the moment are:
Salary of $150k USD pa including car and housing allowance
Bonus up to 30% of base

I would be leading the entry of our company into the UAE market, my company provides external cladding solutions for major projects.

Initially leading a team of 8 people growing to 19 by the end of 2017. T/O at the end of 2017 projected to be over $10mil USD.

I have never worked in the UAE before but have visited many times in the past. I know it is tax free on income but the cost of living is quite high.

Would be grateful for your opinion on these figures and if they are competitive for the UAE.

Thanks in advance,

John


----------



## Reddiva

Cooksje said:


> Hi, I just wanted to ask for your opinion on a proposed salary for a General Manager role that I am hoping to move into the end of this year, unfortunately I do not have the exact details as of yet only top line figures.
> 
> The figures I have at the moment are:
> Salary of $150k USD pa including car and housing allowance
> Bonus up to 30% of base
> 
> I would be leading the entry of our company into the UAE market, my company provides external cladding solutions for major projects.
> 
> Initially leading a team of 8 people growing to 19 by the end of 2017. T/O at the end of 2017 projected to be over $10mil USD.
> 
> I have never worked in the UAE before but have visited many times in the past. I know it is tax free on income but the cost of living is quite high.
> 
> Would be grateful for your opinion on these figures and if they are competitive for the UAE.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> John


Hi

Are you single or married? Knowing that will make a huge difference to the answer
If you are single then yes you can live a good life on that amount
If you are married with a couple of kids and not getting schooling then its low
If you a married with no kids then it is average and you could top it up if your Wife also worked. Although many people live on less Dubai is an expensive city and start up costs are huge here. It works out at 9 grand a month tax free which at home would be fantastic but once you factor in rent/car/food/other shopping/bills/savings/mortgage payments at home etc he reduces drastically


----------



## Hesho

docdenver said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> A newbie to this forum, it seems such a good resource!
> 
> Work in UK in healthcare, married no children, have been offered 63000 AED per month all inclusive package..
> 
> Is it a reasonable package to have a good quality of life and savings in Dubai?


Hi, sure. go ahead. it is a decent income that could make a good saving as well. all the best


----------



## Cooksje

Thanks for the reply Reddiva,

I am married with no children. My wife is a teacher, so based on the worst case scenario wouldn't be able to start working until next August. Hopefully she will be able to do some work in the meantime as a supply teacher to top up my salary.

Regards, John


----------



## dubaidreams

*Help me*

Hi there- I have been offered a job in Dubai in the same company I work for here in the UK so it is an internal transfer and I need some advice- I currently earn GBP86K back home in UK
DUBAI offer is 
Basic :53 Aed pcm
Allowance 17 K AED PCM includes housing and schooling
TOTAL: 70K AED
Plus flights, health insurance , holidays and bonus etc

I have 2 kids who are in going to go to year 5 and 3 respectively and I want to stay in springs or sports city in a villa not apartment maybe buy one 

My mrs doesn't work and she is worried about the weather and quality of life etc

Questions
1. is this is a good salary
2. is this worth the move
3. how is the weather there throughout the year
4. how about kids schoolingin Sports city


----------



## Sunder

dubaidreams said:


> Hi there- I have been offered a job in Dubai in the same company I work for here in the UK so it is an internal transfer and I need some advice- I currently earn GBP86K back home in UK
> DUBAI offer is
> Basic :53 Aed pcm
> Allowance 17 K AED PCM includes housing and schooling
> TOTAL: 70K AED
> Plus flights, health insurance , holidays and bonus etc
> 
> I have 2 kids who are in going to go to year 5 and 3 respectively and I want to stay in springs or sports city in a villa not apartment maybe buy one
> 
> My mrs doesn't work and she is worried about the weather and quality of life etc
> 
> Questions
> 1. is this is a good salary -
> 2. is this worth the move -
> 3. how is the weather there throughout the year-
> 4. how about kids schooling in Sports city -


Hi,

You will get a fare idea of cost of living while searching the previous pages of the forum.

It is a good salary, but I dont know the cost of UK Curriculum schools which I believe are costly. Thus, its tough to say whether its liveable or you can save some money.

Safety and Quality of life is amazing.

Weather -Nov-April- Winters, May-Oct - Summers

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## dubaijob

Hi,

I'm new to this forum. I was hoping for some advice! I'm a freelance video editor and have been offered a job in Dubai for 6 months. How much is the cost of living? I'm single and would just been looking for like a one bed apartment. Would I get by on a salary of £3,500/ which i think is 16872 AED? If not, what do you think an appropriate amount is?

Thanks

Thanks


----------



## Sunder

dubaijob said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to this forum. I was hoping for some advice! I'm a freelance video editor and have been offered a job in Dubai for 6 months. How much is the cost of living? I'm single and would just been looking for like a one bed apartment. Would I get by on a salary of £3,500/ which i think is 16872 AED? If not, what do you think an appropriate amount is?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Thanks


Hi,

If you go to the previous pages in the forum, you will get the cost of living in Dubai. I dont know if you can get an apartment for 6 months as the contract is for 1 year.

And most important of all, why do you want to come to Dubai for 6 months ?

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## JHYEE

May I know what would be an average month salary for a legal counsel in Dubai? PQE around 4 years? 

Thanks.


----------



## John Frisky

My asian friend was requested by his employer to extend his tourist visa for 90 days to work in uae then on or before his visa expiry, he will be assessed if he will be given a employment visa or not. Foolish employer!


----------



## Stevesolar

John Frisky said:


> My asian friend was requested by his employer to extend his tourist visa for 90 days to work in uae then on or before his visa expiry, he will be assessed if he will be given a employment visa or not. Foolish employer!


Illegal for both the employer and the employee


----------



## John Frisky

Stevesolar said:


> Illegal for both the employer and the employee


Exactly! Probationary doesn't mean that you will not give him a employment visa. Stupid thing. If you don't want to give him a visa, then you shouldn't accept or let him sign job offer. I'm totally outraged by that stupid employer. I want to kick his ass of here going back to Ohio.


----------



## icelinks

*newly moving to dubai*

Hello I am new here and looking to get some information about living in Dubai please give me some replies about my questions.

1-if salary is 15000-20000 AED monthly, can you survive in this salary with a wife and 2 kids?

2-what does allowance really means does the company offers it without us paying anything? or is it deducted from year's salary?

3-husband and wife and 2 kids, grocery, kids education, utilities, what's the average cost approximately per month?


----------



## Sunder

icelinks said:


> hello i am new here and looking to get some information about living in dubai please give me some replies about my questions.
> 
> 1-if salary is 15000-20000 aed monthly, can you survive in this salary with a wife and 2 kids?
> 
> 2-what does allowance really means does the company offers it without us paying anything? Or is it deducted from year's salary?
> 
> 3-husband and wife and 2 kids, grocery, kids education, utilities, what's the average cost approximately per month?


all your questions have been answered before, please have a look on the previous pages of the forum.

Thank you !!!


----------



## icelinks

is the cost of Dubai the same as ras al khaima, sharjah, abu dhabi or is it lower? 

what's your suggestion?


----------



## LesFroggitts

icelinks said:


> is the cost of Dubai the same as ras al khaima, sharjah, abu dhabi or is it lower?
> 
> what's your suggestion?


Not a suggestion, but fact - Dubai is the MOST expensive of all those locations.


----------



## TallyHo

Forget it.

If you're actually from the US, a salary of 15-20,000 AED monthly is nowhere nearly enough to provide a middle class lifestyle for your family in Dubai or the surrounding emirates.

If you had a separate housing allowance (minimum 150K) and full school fees on top of the 15-20K a month, then it's doable.



icelinks said:


> is the cost of Dubai the same as ras al khaima, sharjah, abu dhabi or is it lower?
> 
> what's your suggestion?


----------



## EWILL

Wondering if someone can help me..

I have been offered and accepted a job in Dubai and have been offered a salary of AED252,000 per annum/aAED21K per month for a legal assistant role. I have done some research and most offices for this role offer between 16-24K, so I am on the upper side. I am 21 and will be looking for a 1 bed apartment preferably near the DIFC area (where my office will be), I am looking at spending 100,000-120,000 on rent furnished serviced. 

Is this salary enough to live on and still save whilst not worrying about money?

Thanks!


----------



## TallyHo

You want to spend half your income on rent?

Forget it. It's crazy. I make more than double you and even so my budget is only 120K for housing.

Find a flatshare in Dubai Marina for 5,000 a month, all inclusive. It's a great way to meet people. You're only 21!





EWILL said:


> Wondering if someone can help me..
> 
> I have been offered and accepted a job in Dubai and have been offered a salary of AED252,000 per annum/aAED21K per month for a legal assistant role. I have done some research and most offices for this role offer between 16-24K, so I am on the upper side. I am 21 and will be looking for a 1 bed apartment preferably near the DIFC area (where my office will be), I am looking at spending 100,000-120,000 on rent furnished serviced.
> 
> Is this salary enough to live on and still save whilst not worrying about money?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Ruy Lopes

Hi all

Sorry if this is the wrong place to ask this.

I'm looking to relocate to Dubai. I started my career at a big 4 firm in the UK qualifying as a Chartered Accountant in audit. I worked there for 3 years and left to start an e-commerce business which I've been running for 3 years. I'm on the verge of selling it and am looking to go back into employment in accounting/finance for a few years, at least.

I was wondering if anyone could please advise if they think I would be able to find anything suitable in Dubai? From what I can tell, it seems like 5-10 years experience would be a better starting point.

Would my best bet be trying to get a job in the big 4 again?

Thanks!


----------



## Nightowler

The UAE job market is somewhat slower than it has been but there are still finance jobs being posted and being a chartered accountant with big four experience should get you some interest for the right positions.

Try looking up CharterhouseME, Michael Page and Robert Half and giving them a call to chat about your experience and the types of jobs they're seeing at the moment - they all recruit for a number of mid to high level roles across different industries.

Also, it all depends if you fancy a stint in the Middle East or not with all it's lifestyle changes etc and the cost of you moving your life over here. More big four experience isn't exactly going to harm your CV.





Ruy Lopes said:


> Hi all
> 
> Sorry if this is the wrong place to ask this.
> 
> I'm looking to relocate to Dubai. I started my career at a big 4 firm in the UK qualifying as a Chartered Accountant in audit. I worked there for 3 years and left to start an e-commerce business which I've been running for 3 years. I'm on the verge of selling it and am looking to go back into employment in accounting/finance for a few years, at least.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone could please advise if they think I would be able to find anything suitable in Dubai? From what I can tell, it seems like 5-10 years experience would be a better starting point.
> 
> Would my best bet be trying to get a job in the big 4 again?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## aubrey93

Hello All,

I need your advice and guidance.

I have been offered a role in a consulting pr firm in Dubai with a range salary of 14,000 AED P/M

60/30/10

I have about two - three years of experience.

We have not negotiated yet or done anything, that was word from a recruiter.

What do you all think I should do? Is that good for a beginner? How should I approach this in my phone interview this week?


----------



## Saqiii

*What Salary I should expect?*

Dear All,

I must say that this forum is very informative, I am a qualified ACCA and have more than 9 years of experience in the fields ranging from Accounts, Corporate finance to Audit. I am planing to move to Dubai in September. 

I already have idea about monthly expenses, but My question is *"What Salary range I should expect???"*

Looking forward to the quick response from the members.

Regards,

Saqiii


----------



## wfcp

*Allowance Advice*

A question regarding allowances as I am still in the early process of negotiation. There are allowances as you are familiar. However, I don't understand if I don't spend part of the allowance if I can keep it or if the company will keep the money.

For example, if the housing allowance is 150,000 p.a. and my apartment would be 120,000 p.a. (all inclusive) could I keep the 30,000 or would the company only pay 120,000 for the actual rent? And the 30,000 my potential company would keep.

Another example, if the apartment would be 120,000 p.a. without electricity etc. and my allowance would be 150,000 p.a.; could I use the extra 30,000 to claim electricity, TV, water, repairs, even furniture? Or also, they would still keep the 30,000?

Basically same question, regarding all the other allowances, e.g. transportation allowance, ticket allowance, what happens if I don't spend the full amount? I know it might depend on the company but I would like to know the common policy in UAE?

I think they will try to claim that the allowance is part of my total package (makes sense), but if I want a smaller apartment for say 110,0000 and save 40,000 more, as an example, what shall I do? Shall I try to push the money to the fixed salary?


----------



## LesFroggitts

wfcp said:


> For example, if the housing allowance is 150,000 p.a. and my apartment would be 120,000 p.a. (all inclusive) could I keep the 30,000 or would the company only pay 120,000 for the actual rent? And the 30,000 my potential company would keep.
> 
> Basically same question, regarding all the other allowances, e.g. transportation allowance, ticket allowance, what happens if I don't spend the full amount? I know it might depend on the company but I would like to know the common policy in UAE?


Rule of thumb for the housing element is...

Company pays you - Whole amount - You pay landlord whatever lease amount.
Company pays landlord - Only pays the lease amount.

Transportation element will be paid to you in your salary.
Ticket allowance, most companies BUY the ticket for you so that they can use their existing travel agent arrangements. If you go under the allowance - they win, if you go over the allowance - you lose by having to pay the difference.


----------



## aubrey93

aubrey93 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I need your advice and guidance.
> 
> I have been offered a role in a consulting pr firm in Dubai with a range salary of 14,000 AED P/M
> 
> 60/30/10
> 
> I have about two - three years of experience.
> 
> We have not negotiated yet or done anything, that was word from a recruiter.
> 
> What do you all think I should do? Is that good for a beginner? How should I approach this in my phone interview this week?


???


----------



## Sunder

aubrey93 said:


> ???


What's 60/30/10 ??


----------



## TallyHo

I'm guessing it's 60% base, 30% housing and 10% transportation.



Sunder said:


> What's 60/30/10 ??


It's not a great offer but for someone young without much experience and it's doable if she finds a flatshare and takes the metro to work and sticks to a budget. Probably not much different from being in the same position in New York or London.


----------



## OhToBeA

Hello,

Been reading the ins and outs of a move to Dubai on the forum for the last few days, received my offer and was wondering if anyone had any guidance.

Single, British expat working in Beirut. 5 years relative experience.
The offer is a lateral move, but with the potential for quick growth.
The position is Associate Creative Director, if anyone has a bit of insight in the advertising industry.

The offer is:
-312,000 AED (26,000 per month)
-Return flight back to the UK
-Medical Insurance
-30 days housing on arrival
-The company will be willing to pay 1-2 checks for my apartment and then deduct it from my salary monthly.

I would really like to save a bit of money on this. Office is in Media City. I would be cooking during the week, eating a a meal out on the weekend. Nothing extravagant. I would like to have a fairly nice apartment, as I spend a lot of time at home; looking at paying 95k-110k in Marina.

Any guidance? Any idea on how much I would be willing to save if a lived a modest lifestyle?

Thanks


----------



## ftf_great

*Salaries for Assistant & Associate Professor*

Hi;

I am in desperate need for help to know more about salary packages for for Assistant and Associate Professor rank in UAE universities

I am currently working in as an Assistant Professor at a government based college in Abu Dhabi. Currently, I am making AED 43,500/month (including all allowances). My contract is going to end next Fall so I have to start looking for other job options....


I want to know if anyone can help me with the average salary range for Assistant and Associate Professor rank in UAE universities? IF you can provide a breakdown of all the components than it will be great. 

I am really confused as I have received an offer from RAK but the salary they are offering is almost half of what I am making right now. 

Just a bit of background information: I have a PhD degree from a reputable university in Canada
With more than 9 years of research & 5 years of teaching experience(last 2 year in Abu Dhabi)

Any help here will be highly appreciated. Thanks

F


----------



## 2slow

Hi everyone,

Please if I can get some help in terms of advice for my package that I just recieved.

In short, company is in IT business, I'm european with some 10 years in IT system integrations and engineering.

Offer is as follows:
Base salary: 16,000 AED per month (192k a year)
Housing allowance of 120k AED a year
Schooling support: 40k AED a year
1 return ticket home a year for the whole family
Health insurance for whole family.

At this point, we are a family of three, but waiting a baby in some 4 weeks from now...
So, in long term for of us.

Older son is curently 5, by the time he moves he's 6.
Wife is not going to be working since we will have a baby with us.

Would this be decent package to cover our expenses and, of course, save something in next couple of years.

I'm aware that I would have to also consider a car, and some extra expenses... but in general, good deal or not...?
Would be interested in looking for 2BR appt in Motor Citiy, since I got recommendations for that part...

Thank you all in advance.

Cheers!


----------



## scotiadawg

Hi folks! I'm new to this and it will probably be the first of many questions. The company I work for is looking to open an office/facility in Dubai and have made me an offer of a 2 year secondment, with potential extension.

To add, I am looking to move from Scotland to Dubai with my wife (to be) and 2 kids (6yr and 1yr old). We have a nice lifestyle in Scotland, nothing too extravagant - 3 bed house, mid size car on lease, 1 meal out per month without the kids, one or two nights out etc. My wife won't be working initially but may eventually as time allows. She is currently a self employed beautician and would hope to continue doing something similar out in Dubai, most likely working from home.

Basic;
- Salary = £45kGBP
- Tax services and family medical cover on top of basic.
- My company will also continue to contribute a fixed amount to my (UK) personal company pension scheme.
- Further they have confirmed that I can continue to make voluntary NIC payments whilst remaining tax free.
- 36 days (inc UAE labour law/national days) holiday per annum.

Allowances;
- Housing = 190kAED per annum
- Car = 22kAED per annum
- Fuel = 6kAED per annum personal fuel allowance ( and I can reclaim on business mileage)
- School = 43kAED per annum (per child)
- Foreign Services Premium = 21.5kAED per annum
- Utilities = 40.2kAED per annum
- 8 rtn economy flights per annum (2 flights each)
All of the above allowances will be paid into my account on a monthly basis, over and above above my basic salary.

To me on paper this looks to be a decent offer but I'd appreciate any experienced feedback!


----------



## Stevesolar

scotiadawg said:


> Hi folks! I'm new to this and it will probably be the first of many questions. The company I work for is looking to open an office/facility in Dubai and have made me an offer of a 2 year secondment, with potential extension.
> 
> To add, I am looking to move from Scotland to Dubai with my wife (to be) and 2 kids (6yr and 1yr old). We have a nice lifestyle in Scotland, nothing too extravagant - 3 bed house, mid size car on lease, 1 meal out per month without the kids, one or two nights out etc. My wife won't be working initially but may eventually as time allows. She is currently a self employed beautician and would hope to continue doing something similar out in Dubai, most likely working from home.
> 
> Basic;
> - Salary = £45kGBP
> - Tax services and family medical cover on top of basic.
> - My company will also continue to contribute a fixed amount to my (UK) personal company pension scheme.
> - Further they have confirmed that I can continue to make voluntary NIC payments whilst remaining tax free.
> - 36 days (inc UAE labour law/national days) holiday per annum.
> 
> Allowances;
> - Housing = 190kAED per annum
> - Car = 22kAED per annum
> - Fuel = 6kAED per annum personal fuel allowance ( and I can reclaim on business mileage)
> - School = 43kAED per annum (per child)
> - Foreign Services Premium = 21.5kAED per annum
> - Utilities = 40.2kAED per annum
> - 8 rtn economy flights per annum (2 flights each)
> All of the above allowances will be paid into my account on a monthly basis, over and above above my basic salary.
> 
> To me on paper this looks to be a decent offer but I'd appreciate any experienced feedback!


Hi,
Couple of things spring to mind:-
Firstly the salary looks too low - is this 50% higher than your current UK gross salary? - if not, it needs to be.
Be very careful about NIC and pension contributions whilst you are working abroad - otherwise you risk not being considered as non-resident for tax. You would then risk being taxed on your whole income and allowances.
Will your company give you an advance towards your rent? 190k is quite a good amount - but most places want the rent in 1 or 2 (4 at most) cheques - so there is a high startup cost to coming to Dubai.
Cheers
Stevd


----------



## TallyHo

The exchange rate is terrible at the moment, as you know, and the £45kGBP translates into 18,000 AED a month (people in the UAE quote salaries monthly).

Your allowances are decent. The actual breakdown of utilities is quite interesting - very high utilities allowance, the foreign premium is the first I've seen. What's particularly interesting is that the cumulative value of your allowances is close to three fifths of your overall package value (leaving aside the school fees and flights as you have no control over that money). Ideally it should be the other way around as your end of service gratuity is based only on the base salary and does not include the benefits.

Your housing allowance is very generous for someone whose base is only 18K a month. A 22k annual car allowance won't cover the rent on a Civic for the year but should get you a Lancer or Tiida on a long lease.

While the allowances are generally fine, two things to be aware of: the school fees will likely not apply to nursery fees for your younger child (most companies have a rule that school fees kick in for primary school, but not nursery, your company may be different so you may want to find out), and 43K a year is won't fully cover the fees at most British curriculum schools (the ones that British expats go to, anyway). So you'll have to top up. FYI fees go up every year too.

Leaving aside the allowances, I am somewhat concerned at how low your base is. SteveSolar's comment about salary needing to be 50% higher than current UK salary is perhaps a bit unrealistic to expect these days. It does happen, many get it, but most do not and the decisive trend among companies is giving people their UK salaries tax free and perhaps a bit more. Your company seems unfamiliar with the UAE economics and think they're being generous by giving you your UK salary tax free plus housing and education and I'm guessing HR at home think you've struck gold. 

But in the UAE a family needing to fund a second car, top up school fees and pay nursery fees, plus the usual living expenditures (groceries, dining out, events for the children etc) will burn through 18K a month very quickly. You will probably spend at least 2,000 AED a week just on food and a very modest social life. Do not underestimate how expensive Dubai is. People's social lives really do revolve around going out. Families go out to lunch, to brunches, birthday parties, play areas (that cost money). Especially for new comers, the expectation is that you will burn through a lot of money to meet people and keep your family entertained. 

Altogether, on your offer you will have a comfortable place to live and your utilities will be covered. You will have at least one car. Your school fees are mostly covered. You won't starve. But you still probably won't accumulate much in the way of savings from your time in Dubai and will probably return to the UK in two years not particularly better off. Some people don't mind, they just want the sun and adventure. Some people come on a lowish base like yours, but network and lateral into a higher paying role easily enough. The UAE does offer tremendous opportunities, but it's also a place where when it's clear things aren't working for you (such as insufficient salaries despite job stability) you must quickly call it quits and move on. 

If I were you I'd go back to the company and push for a higher base. Try to get at least another 5K AED a month. It will go a long way in your position.



scotiadawg said:


> Hi folks! I'm new to this and it will probably be the first of many questions. The company I work for is looking to open an office/facility in Dubai and have made me an offer of a 2 year secondment, with potential extension.
> 
> To add, I am looking to move from Scotland to Dubai with my wife (to be) and 2 kids (6yr and 1yr old). We have a nice lifestyle in Scotland, nothing too extravagant - 3 bed house, mid size car on lease, 1 meal out per month without the kids, one or two nights out etc. My wife won't be working initially but may eventually as time allows. She is currently a self employed beautician and would hope to continue doing something similar out in Dubai, most likely working from home.
> 
> Basic;
> - Salary = £45kGBP
> - Tax services and family medical cover on top of basic.
> - My company will also continue to contribute a fixed amount to my (UK) personal company pension scheme.
> - Further they have confirmed that I can continue to make voluntary NIC payments whilst remaining tax free.
> - 36 days (inc UAE labour law/national days) holiday per annum.
> 
> Allowances;
> - Housing = 190kAED per annum
> - Car = 22kAED per annum
> - Fuel = 6kAED per annum personal fuel allowance ( and I can reclaim on business mileage)
> - School = 43kAED per annum (per child)
> - Foreign Services Premium = 21.5kAED per annum
> - Utilities = 40.2kAED per annum
> - 8 rtn economy flights per annum (2 flights each)
> All of the above allowances will be paid into my account on a monthly basis, over and above above my basic salary.
> 
> To me on paper this looks to be a decent offer but I'd appreciate any experienced feedback!


----------



## TallyHo

I'm guessing you're still relatively young.

Salary is fine for someone in his/her mid late 20s. Could be higher, of course, but with a title like Associate Creative Director my guess is that the industry doesn't pay well to begin with.

If you want to save money, try to limit how much you spend on housing as much as possible. There are simple but decent enough apartments in the Marina for 85-90K. Go for those, as you'll still have to pay around another 15% on top in utilities, housing tax, internet/tv service. 

Take the tram or bus to Media City and don't get a car. Another big expenditure saved.



OhToBeA said:


> Hello,
> 
> Been reading the ins and outs of a move to Dubai on the forum for the last few days, received my offer and was wondering if anyone had any guidance.
> 
> Single, British expat working in Beirut. 5 years relative experience.
> The offer is a lateral move, but with the potential for quick growth.
> The position is Associate Creative Director, if anyone has a bit of insight in the advertising industry.
> 
> The offer is:
> -312,000 AED (26,000 per month)
> -Return flight back to the UK
> -Medical Insurance
> -30 days housing on arrival
> -The company will be willing to pay 1-2 checks for my apartment and then deduct it from my salary monthly.
> 
> I would really like to save a bit of money on this. Office is in Media City. I would be cooking during the week, eating a a meal out on the weekend. Nothing extravagant. I would like to have a fairly nice apartment, as I spend a lot of time at home; looking at paying 95k-110k in Marina.
> 
> Any guidance? Any idea on how much I would be willing to save if a lived a modest lifestyle?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Byja

2slow said:


> In short, company is in IT business, I'm european with some 10 years in IT system integrations and engineering.


Close to standard salary for an engineer, not so good for an experienced IT engineer from an EU country (should be more like senior engineer/engineering manager). Then again, trend is against engineers.



> Would this be decent package to cover our expenses and, of course, save something in next couple of years.


To cover expenses: yes.
To save something: not so much.

Schooling allowance is good enough, but most probably you will pay something out of your own pocket (Grade 1 and above are ~45k).
Housing allowance could be better, but still ok. Check with your employer if you can get it in advance, as most apartments are paid in one cheque (full sum for one year in advance), or two cheques (half the amount in advance). Ask your company to provide accommodation for at least first month, as you won't be able to rent a place.
Don't even think of bringing your wife here to deliver (most of the airlines won't let her on board anyway).


----------



## t1nners

Hi, am trying to get as many opinions as I can because I need to make a decision on this, so apologies to anyone who has seen my other post on a different forum. Am really in the dark on the "real" cost of living in Dubai. 

I have been offered a role with a really good company in Dubai at 45k/m plus school fees (45k per child) + bonus.

Unfortunately for the 4 of us the costs I have got to including pension contribs and savings is 59k/m (67k incl. schooling) - see attached.

Are my costs wildly out or is the offer really 15k/m too low ?

I am not looking to live like a king, but just to have a good quality of life living in a 3 bed villa in a decent part of town, and with enough disposable income to enjoy Dubai for family of 4. My wife may well get a job, but I don't want to count that.

Thoughts ? 

------------------- 

*AED/yr AED/m*

Rent 225,000 18,750
Housing Fee 11,250 938
Groceries 28,800 2,400
Maid 24,000 2,000
Water & Elec 31,200 2,600
Telco 4,800 400
TV subs 3,600 300
Home Insurance 1,000 83

_HOUSING 329,650 27,471_

2 cars 54,000 4,500
Fuel 24,000 2,000
Insurance 7,200 600
Gym *2 9,600 800
Mobile *1 2,400 200
Flights Home (me * 2 trips, wife & kids *4) 24,000 2,000
Entertainment and Clothing 120,000 10,000
Pension 80,000 6,667
Saving 60,000 5,000

_EXPENSES 381,200 31,767_

*TOTAL EXC.SCHOOLS 
710,850 59,238
*
School Fees (2 * Primary age @ British School) 90,000 7,500
School trips 9,000 750
_SCHOOLS 99,000 8,250_

*TOTAL 809,850 67,488*


----------



## getupandgo

imac said:


> equates to about 24k aed... its above the going rate for bi developers... typical salaries range in the 15k - 18k for someone with 4 years of experience...


is this still the case?

i have been offered:

11,770 salary
5,100 accommodation allowance

So 16,870 in total per month AED

as a BI analyst with Emirates / Dnata and i have 4.5 years experience


----------



## franzx

*offer*

Hi, I received an offer in the range of 49k aed per month plus house allowance of 22k. Schooling allowance is around 70k aed/yr. I'm leaving behind a 140k GBP (gross) salary in the UK. Job sounds very interesting. I live in a 80sqm in central London right now, have two kids (pre-school age) and hope I can improve my lifestyle by moving to UAE. Thoughts?


----------



## mv5869

franzx said:


> Hi, I received an offer in the range of 49k aed per month plus house allowance of 22k. Schooling allowance is around 70k aed/yr. I'm leaving behind a 140k GBP (gross) salary in the UK. Job sounds very interesting. I live in a 80sqm in central London right now, have two kids (pre-school age) and hope I can improve my lifestyle by moving to UAE. Thoughts?


What's the sector and role?

It sounds like a decent offer to me. 22k a month will get you a nice 3-4 bed apartment, easily double the size of your currrent 80sqm one. Or even a decent villa. 49k salary is a decent increment on your current after tax salary, especially with the pound weak as it is.

I can't comment on the school side as I don't have kids.

Do it.


----------



## ppalagiri

Hi Team,

I have 7 yrs of IT experience in Fusion cloud implementation. In India i have an offer worth 15 LPA.
recently i have given interview with US based MNC for Dubai location. I am about to get the offer in couple of days. 

1) How much i can negotiate for this offer for Dubai location.? 
2) How difficult/easy to change the company in Dubai for a software engineer. ( I heard some employers put ban on the candidates visa if we switch the company immediately.. is it true?)
3) I can save around 3k to 4K AED per month in India. to save considerable more amount how much i need to ask?

Considering I have 2 dependents (Wife and a 2 year old son). they will join me after 6 months if i accept the Dubai offer.

Thanks,
P


----------



## svgeorge

> 1) How much i can negotiate for this offer for Dubai location.?


Based on your current salary, I would say anything above AED20K is decent. Do not accept anything below AED18K.


> 2) How difficult/easy to change the company in Dubai for a software engineer. ( I heard some employers put ban on the candidates visa if we switch the company immediately.. is it true?)


read what your contract says.. some mention 3 months.. some 6.. 12.. serve the minimum duration and then look out for better offers.. It is not as easy to switch jobs here as in India.. job openings are few and interview process drags on for long.. 


> 3) I can save around 3k to 4K AED per month in India. to save considerable more amount how much i need to ask?


To live a decent life in Bur Dubai /Karama side of town with family.. a 1bhk apartment with a not so extravagant lifestyle requires around AED15K minimum.. you can calculate accordingly.. read previous pages for more details


----------



## Sunder

ppalagiri said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> I have 7 yrs of IT experience in Fusion cloud implementation. In India i have an offer worth 15 LPA.
> recently i have given interview with US based MNC for Dubai location. I am about to get the offer in couple of days.
> 
> 1) How much i can negotiate for this offer for Dubai location.?
> 2) How difficult/easy to change the company in Dubai for a software engineer. ( I heard some employers put ban on the candidates visa if we switch the company immediately.. is it true?)
> 3) I can save around 3k to 4K AED per month in India. to save considerable more amount how much i need to ask?
> 
> Considering I have 2 dependents (Wife and a 2 year old son). they will join me after 6 months if i accept the Dubai offer.
> 
> Thanks,
> P


Hi,

I would suggest you to please have a look on the previous pages off the forum wherein you can get an idea of cost of living in Dubai.

Housing and Schooling are expensive. You should save at least 6-8K AED if you are in Dubai.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## ppalagiri

Hi George,

Thanks a lot for quick reply.

Company is offering me permanent position.. 

One more question..

How much a Senior Technical consultant in IT field can expect from a US based MNC for permanent position in Dubai? 

Presently my son is 2 yrs old.. i think they will not provide any educational fee.. but when he starts going to school in another 2 yrs.. can i ask them educational fee?

How difficult is it to search a job for my wife(she will be on dependent visa) (She is also a software professional).? she a ready to do software job or teacher?

Thanks a lot in advance.
P


----------



## wfcp

How difficult (or easy) is it to negotiate a decrease of the allowances and an equal increase in the fixed salary? 

Note, I assume they won't hand the allowances in cash, but they will want to pay it to the landlord or against actual bills (i.e. the housing allowance). 

Regarding, transportation allowance, telephone allowance, other allowances, how likely it is that they would give me that in cash, or would want to see my petrol, taxi bills, phone bills?

For example, I would prefer to lower the housing allowance (or any allowance) and increased the fixed monthly salary. If I want a cheaper apartment I could save money, if I want a more expensive apartment I could still pay it from the fixed salary (same for other allowances).


----------



## svgeorge

> How much a Senior Technical consultant in IT field can expect from a US based MNC for permanent position in Dubai?


Frankly, at 7 years experience, you are hardly senior.. there are no freshers here.. most IT professionals here are in the 5-12 year experience band.. designations mean nothing.. package depends on your skills and how much they are in demand.. when you reach the point of salary negotiation, throw the ball in their court.. ask them how much they are willing to pay for your skills.. it will most likely be the median figure.. you can negotiate at least 20% above that.. like i said, don't accept anything below 18K


> Presently my son is 2 yrs old.. i think they will not provide any educational fee.. but when he starts going to school in another 2 yrs.. can i ask them educational fee?


Very unlikely you will get anything.. you have to manage it within your salary.. school allowances are typically provided for senior positions and roles of strategic importance.. or the 'expat' kind of jobs.


> How difficult is it to search a job for my wife(she will be on dependent visa) (She is also a software professional).? she a ready to do software job or teacher?


Very tough I would say. There are not many IT jobs here.. mostly sales, marketing, operations etc. She can't join as a teacher without relevant experience or skillset. Connections work most in Dubai. If your friend's friend's friend can get your wife an interview call, she is far more likely to get a job than some random jobsite applications.


----------



## svgeorge

wfcp said:


> How difficult (or easy) is it to negotiate a decrease of the allowances and an equal increase in the fixed salary?


Some companies pay the housing allowance directly to the landlord.. But from what I've seen so far, most allowances are paid in cash as part of your salary.. I could be wrong though as policies could vary across companies..


----------



## ppalagiri

Thanks George for reply.

They offered me AED 16200 for single(if family comes 1000 AED extra).. I got this offer from Mcdermott. can i negotiate now as offer already released.. need to accept by 2nd October.

Is any one in this forum from MeDermott? How is the company?

Please suggest...

Thanks.
P


----------



## cbaron100

Hi all,

I'm in the process of interviewing (final stage) for a luxury real estate company to be a sales and lettings exec. I'm not sure whether the package they're offering is worth the move?

I'm a 22 year old male and have only myself to look after financially. Am looking to live a reasonable life out there for at least 3/4 years and save a bit. 

Package:
NO basic salary
50% commission on all revenue I make for the business. 
Bad year OTE = £40K/200000AED.
good year OTE = £80K+/400000AED
Visa 
Medical paid for
No housing or car expenses
Support/advice with moving etc. 


I'm aware for the first few months I wouldn't earn much if anything so have savings for that. Also can live with my sister for the first month's until commission comes in. After this I would look to flat share. 

Would need to finance a car straight away though. How much does this normally cost?

Does anyone have any experience being a Estate agent in Dubai? Is the likely earnings going to be high? Would I be mad to accept this offer? 

Im highly ambitious and so believe if I got out there I could do quite well quickly.


----------



## Stevesolar

cbaron100 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm in the process of interviewing (final stage) for a luxury real estate company to be a sales and lettings exec. I'm not sure whether the package they're offering is worth the move?
> 
> I'm a 22 year old male and have only myself to look after financially. Am looking to live a reasonable life out there for at least 3/4 years and save a bit.
> 
> Package:
> NO basic salary
> 50% commission on all revenue I make for the business.
> Bad year OTE = £40K/200000AED.
> good year OTE = £80K+/400000AED
> Visa
> Medical paid for
> No housing or car expenses
> Support/advice with moving etc.
> 
> 
> I'm aware for the first few months I wouldn't earn much if anything so have savings for that. Also can live with my sister for the first month's until commission comes in. After this I would look to flat share.
> 
> Would need to finance a car straight away though. How much does this normally cost?
> 
> Does anyone have any experience being a Estate agent in Dubai? Is the likely earnings going to be high? Would I be mad to accept this offer?
> 
> Im highly ambitious and so believe if I got out there I could do quite well quickly.


Hi,
You would be joining the long list of people that came to Dubai to seek their pot of gold as a commission only estate agent - only to go home penniless, when their savings ran out.
Honestly - forget it.
Others may be along to give their views.
In the meantime - use the search function on the forum to see similar threads and do some proper Internet research on the property market in Dubai along with the way that estate agents work here (tip - it's totally different to the UK)
Cheers
Steve


----------



## mv5869

cbaron - I'm not in real estate so can't comment on that aspect, but that offer seems like all the risk is borne by you and the rewards by them. 

At the very least you will need allowances for transport, housing and enough basic salary to pay bills.

Who calculates the "revenue" for the business? You may find you sell a very nice apartment in your first month, and then it turns out they deduct office expenses, your medical and visa costs, marketing costs etc and surprise surprise there is no profit left to share. 

I'd be very cautious.


----------



## twowheelsgood

Luxury real estate continues don't employ 22 year olds. 

If you had a few million to spend would you be happy dealing with someone younger than your children who was new to the country ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny5914

Currently I am working in Mumbai, my current salary is Rupees 20lakhs p.a. I have my own house in Mumbai so I am not paying any rent. 

I have got an offer in Dubai for 18000 AED, company is not paying rent. I feel salary is less since rent and cost of living is high in Dubai. What should be salary I should negotiate with the company, so I can save more than what I am currently saving in Mumbai.


----------



## svgeorge

Danny5914 said:


> Currently I am working in Mumbai, my current salary is Rupees 20lakhs p.a. I have my own house in Mumbai so I am not paying any rent.
> 
> I have got an offer in Dubai for 18000 AED, company is not paying rent. I feel salary is less since rent and cost of living is high in Dubai. What should be salary I should negotiate with the company, so I can save more than what I am currently saving in Mumbai.


Compared to your current salary, the offer is way too less. People with around half your salary would probably come to Dubai for AED18K. You can forget negotiation, as the company won't go beyond a couple of thousands more which would still be pretty less. BTW, you come on an expat site and expect people to understand what a lakh is?


----------



## smithte

Hi all

Been offered a position as a consultant transport engineer out in Dubai. 5 years experience with one of the largest global engineering consultants in Ireland and I'm chartered. I'm 28, single. Total salary is 17500 with free accommodation provided, annual flights home and 22 days annual leave, health insurance etc. 

This sound on the low side? 

Thanks 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## LesFroggitts

smithte said:


> Hi all
> 
> Been offered a position as a consultant transport engineer out in Dubai. 5 years experience with one of the largest global engineering consultants in Ireland and I'm chartered. I'm 28, single. Total salary is 17500 with free accommodation provided, annual flights home and 22 days annual leave, health insurance etc.
> 
> This sound on the low side?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Compared with my engineers, yes the salary is low, but equally so is your experience. Being chartered should have bumped up the number offered.

Unusual for accommodation to be provided, would be worth clarifying exactly what is meant by this - are they going to put you up in a man-camp or provide fully paid up apartment.

Also what about local transportation, do you get a transportation allowance from which most expats would either lease/rent a car from or help to pay a purchase.

The leave allowance may be a little low as well - did they say whether this was 22 'Calendar' or 'Working' days as that makes an obvious MASSIVE difference.


----------



## smithte

LesFroggitts said:


> Compared with my engineers, yes the salary is low, but equally so is your experience. Being chartered should have bumped up the number offered.
> 
> Unusual for accommodation to be provided, would be worth clarifying exactly what is meant by this - are they going to put you up in a man-camp or provide fully paid up apartment.
> 
> Also what about local transportation, do you get a transportation allowance from which most expats would either lease/rent a car from or help to pay a purchase.
> 
> The leave allowance may be a little low as well - did they say whether this was 22 'Calendar' or 'Working' days as that makes an obvious MASSIVE difference.


Technically speaking I've had my chartership report accepted, I'm awaiting interview in the coming weeks but expect to get it. 

Yes company provide a fully furnished apartment approximately 15mins drive from work (silicon oasis) . 17500 includes transportation allowance

I got 22 working days (30 day calendar month) 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## LesFroggitts

smithte said:


> Technically speaking I've had my chartership report accepted, I'm awaiting interview in the coming weeks but expect to get it.
> 
> Yes company provide a fully furnished apartment approximately 15mins drive from work (silicon oasis) . 17500 includes transportation allowance
> 
> I got 22 working days (30 day calendar month)
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


OK, if you're that close to being chartered then I would push for more basic salary on the strength of achieving Charter before you come out.

Transport allowance, normally companies pay around 2000-2500 per month for a European expat, so that makes your monthly salary even poorer. You'll be spending that a month for a reasonable saloon car - or you could go the taxi route.

Silicon Oasis, do some research on that location it is a fair way out of town relatively speaking although nowhere is really too far, but it is an area known for a higher density of single residents the majority of which are not European - that may not be a problem for you, all depends upon the lifestyle you hope to achieve whilst here. The Metro does NOT go out there, there are bus services but most likely if you don't have a car then you will be using taxis and they can be an issue finding out there unless you book one.

Is your accommodation fully paid for including utilities, chiller if separate to electricity, telecoms/internet/TV etc? The cost of such items has been widely discussed in the http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...4-ultimate-guide-renting-apartment-dubai.html thread and can take a fair chunk out of your pocket.

Check also on the 15 minutes drive to work, it's always the optimistic times provided and do not take into account rush hour(s) traffic density here, the rush hour(s) can be a pain if you're travelling in the same direction as every other commuter - fortunately I'm travelling in the opposite direction to the main flow and it REALLY makes a massive difference.


----------



## sam.lehder

*hi all*

I'm a (single) guy (32 yo) working in the IT field with about 9 to 10 years of experience. 
I've been offered a permanent position with a company in Dubai.

The package offered is:

- Salary 23874 AED / month
- 1 plane ticket back to europe per year
- Health insurance
- Relocation from the UK (Am not exactly sure what that means as I said I'll think about the offer and get back to them next week)

I won't ask if this is enough to survive as I've been gathering information from here and other websites and I know already this is a decent not spectacular salary.
Fact is, I earn better in the UK, but I'd be considering relocation because of the experience and better weather.
Now, I will never relocate for such a lower salary compared to what I make now so I would like to negociate and maybe reach this agreement:


- Salary 27500 AED / month
- 1 plane ticket back to europe per year
- Health insurance
- Relocation from the UK (Ticket from the UK)
- 1 month accomodation paid by the company until I find a place to rent
- First cheque of 2 or 3 months paid by the company and then substracted monthly from my salary

In your opinion would this be a decent deal?
Also, I see a lot of people are mentioning transportation allowance. Why is this a big a deal?
Is it difficult to move around Dubai without a car?


----------



## Sunder

sam.lehder said:


> I'm a (single) guy (32 yo) working in the IT field with about 9 to 10 years of experience.
> I've been offered a permanent position with a company in Dubai.
> 
> The package offered is:
> 
> - Salary 23874 AED / month
> - 1 plane ticket back to europe per year
> - Health insurance
> - Relocation from the UK (Am not exactly sure what that means as I said I'll think about the offer and get back to them next week)
> 
> I won't ask if this is enough to survive as I've been gathering information from here and other websites and I know already this is a decent not spectacular salary.
> Fact is, I earn better in the UK, but I'd be considering relocation because of the experience and better weather.
> Now, I will never relocate for such a lower salary compared to what I make now so I would like to negociate and maybe reach this agreement:
> 
> 
> - Salary 27500 AED / month
> - 1 plane ticket back to europe per year
> - Health insurance
> - Relocation from the UK (Ticket from the UK)
> - 1 month accomodation paid by the company until I find a place to rent
> - First cheque of 2 or 3 months paid by the company and then substracted monthly from my salary
> 
> In your opinion would this be a decent deal?
> Also, I see a lot of people are mentioning transportation allowance. Why is this a big a deal?
> Is it difficult to move around Dubai without a car?


Hello,

First of all, if you have a better salary back in UK, your assumptions of experience and weather are totally wrong. I would prefer having an experience in the UK rather than in ME, and the weather is not so amazing as you think it would be, the summers are really hot.(April to October)

The package is OK for a single guy, you should ask your company to pay the HRA in full upfront, thus you can have some amount at your disposal. Many guys get kids school fees also, in long run, I would suggest you include it too.

Relocation is of course a one way ticket for you and it should also take care of some luggage if you want it to be shipped to Dubai.

Rest all looks fine.

All the best.
Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## sam.lehder

Hi Sunder,
Thanks for your reply.



Sunder said:


> First of all, if you have a better salary back in UK, your assumptions of experience and weather are totally wrong.


Well, actually if I get the package I mentioned above, considering the amount of tax I pay in the UK i will be earning the same.
The benefit would be that surely in Dubai is a higher quality of life. In addition, maybe there are some new opportunities in the future in a tax free environment that I'd like to explore.
(Maybe starting an online business or something like that)



Sunder said:


> Many guys get kids school fees also, in long run, I would suggest you include it too.


I don't have kids though so it would be difficult to make that request.

I see a lot of people are mentioning transportation allowance. Why is this a big a deal?
Is it difficult to move around Dubai without a car?

Regards,
Sam


----------



## LesFroggitts

sam.lehder said:


> (Maybe starting an online business or something like that)


If the contract you're going to be working under allows you to set up a business, as you're sponsored by someone else you HAVE to get written permission to do such.



sam.lehder said:


> I see a lot of people are mentioning transportation allowance. Why is this a big a deal?
> Is it difficult to move around Dubai without a car?


It can be, depending on where from and to, the Metro doesn't go everywhere, the bus network is slow but cheap and rarely used by Westerners commuting to/from work. There are plenty of taxis, Uber etc. for which you get what you pay for. Taxis are by the way absolutely useless for doing your grocery shopping if you need to go to more than one shop.


----------



## Sunder

sam.lehder said:


> Hi Sunder,
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, actually if I get the package I mentioned above, considering the amount of tax I pay in the UK i will be earning the same.
> The benefit would be that surely in Dubai is a higher quality of life. In addition, maybe there are some new opportunities in the future in a tax free environment that I'd like to explore.
> (Maybe starting an online business or something like that)
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have kids though so it would be difficult to make that request.
> 
> I see a lot of people are mentioning transportation allowance. Why is this a big a deal?
> Is it difficult to move around Dubai without a car?
> 
> Regards,
> Sam


I would assume you have a UK license, and thus you can exchange your license for Dubai one, and get a car or rent or even buy one.

Taxis would cost you lot, Metro is crowded most of the times and Buses take their time in traffic.

Transportation allowance of 1500AED per month is fair enough ( so that you can pay your EMI of the car).

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## sam.lehder

Sunder said:


> Transportation allowance of 1500AED per month is fair enough ( so that you can pay your EMI of the car).


Hi Sunder,
Thanks for that.

Yes I have a licence (EU, not UK but I guess it's all the same).
Do you think the allowance should be on top of the salary or part of it?

A bit off topic maybe but confusing for me:
I see a lot of people talking about allowances that are part of the salary.
At that point it's just the salary, why do they call it an allowance?
I would understand if it would be like in Europe, benefits taxed less or the likes, but since it's all tax free, what is the advantage of the company in saying: 
"We will pay you 100AED + 50AED in allowance, instead of just saying your salary is 150AED and that's it?"


----------



## Stevesolar

sam.lehder said:


> Hi Sunder,
> Thanks for that.
> 
> Yes I have a licence (EU, not UK but I guess it's all the same).
> Do you think the allowance should be on top of the salary or part of it?
> 
> A bit off topic maybe but confusing for me:
> I see a lot of people talking about allowances that are part of the salary.
> At that point it's just the salary, why do they call it an allowance?
> I would understand if it would be like in Europe, benefits taxed less or the likes, but since it's all tax free, what is the advantage of the company in saying:
> "We will pay you 100AED + 50AED in allowance, instead of just saying your salary is 150AED and that's it?"


Hi,
The reason that companies quote lots of allowances is that the end of service gratuity is based on your base salary - excluding allowances!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## sam.lehder

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> The reason that companies quote lots of allowances is that the end of service gratuity is based on your base salary - excluding allowances!


Thanks Steve,
It makes sense now.
Sam


----------



## IRB123

*Advice Needed*

Hello everyone,

I will apologise in advance if this isn't the right place to post this request, but I am hoping that I can get some ideas and help from the forum folk!

I am currently looking at an IT Pre sales/Consultancy job opportunity in Dubai and the employer has asked the inevitable question on my expectations around the salary and package. They are an established business internationally but are only just starting up in the region, hence them asking me what I would expect.

So what I am trying to understand is what are the typical costs a family of 4 would incur in Dubai such as gas, water, electricity, food, eating out and housing costs etc. I don’t want to be living the high life, but equally as much I don’t want to be having to “count the pennies”. I can find out many things, and have already, but trying to get an understanding of typical costs for day to day living are difficult things to find and identify.

We would be looking to transport most of our items in the UK to the UAE so initial furniture costs would be limited so this doesn’t worry me much, but what I am after is if anyone has any indications on internet costs, TV package (Sky equivalent), mobile costs, “typical” family of 4 grocery costs per month, costs for eating out at an average restaurant. In general how a normal family would live.

I have already looked at villas/townhouses in The Springs and JVC so I have a good idea on the rental costs would be on a 3 bed property, but what other additional costs are likely to be involved, such as water, electricity and housing. (I hear there is a 5% surcharge on utilities such as waste etc but I am not 100% sure on this)

With regards to schools, my children are 3 & 6 and I have a good idea on school fees from the websites I have viewed and I am looking to have some of if not all of this covered in the package. However, what additional costs would there be, lunches, school busses, school trips etc?

I have got a good idea on cars with regards to rental costs, fuel and insurance as well as taxis and metro options.

I will also be aiming to ensure that private medical and dental is included in the package for the whole family, as well as flights to the UK once a year.

Many thanks in advance and any all help will be gratefully received.


----------



## wfcp

I suggest you google "cost of living in dubai calculator" which will give you a good idea on the cost. I understand that housing is like rent and in addition to that 5% housing fee of the rent, and roughly 5% to 10% of the rent goes for utilities (depending on how much you use it). The rest is quite simple forward. Usually, the cost of living calculator can compare the cost in Dubai to the cost in your country with amazing accuracy. I heard the school fees are quite high, and sometimes it is included as school allowance. You should have an idea what you are worth in your home market, and add some bigger additional cost and your expectations on top of that.


----------



## wfcp

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> The reason that companies quote lots of allowances is that the end of service gratuity is based on your base salary - excluding allowances!
> Cheers
> Steve


It probably can't be just the end of service gratuity. It probably developed over some time as most people working in the UAE are expats and (in the past) expats generally usually got some generous allowances like housing paid so it developed as the market standard in the UAE. Even if they would offer a higher salary and 0 allowances, people would be complaining that everybody else has got it and they need to move with children from a different continents and and and etc. In all fairness, allowances would make a lot more sense financially in Europe where all kind of taxes and social deductions and social insurances are deducted from the salary. To me it is a market standard, the gratuity is a small benefit for the companies, but not the decisive element of why it exists.


----------



## Sunder

IRB123 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I will apologise in advance if this isn't the right place to post this request, but I am hoping that I can get some ideas and help from the forum folk!
> 
> I am currently looking at an IT Pre sales/Consultancy job opportunity in Dubai and the employer has asked the inevitable question on my expectations around the salary and package. They are an established business internationally but are only just starting up in the region, hence them asking me what I would expect.
> 
> So what I am trying to understand is what are the typical costs a family of 4 would incur in Dubai such as gas, water, electricity, food, eating out and housing costs etc. I don’t want to be living the high life, but equally as much I don’t want to be having to “count the pennies”. I can find out many things, and have already, but trying to get an understanding of typical costs for day to day living are difficult things to find and identify.
> 
> We would be looking to transport most of our items in the UK to the UAE so initial furniture costs would be limited so this doesn’t worry me much, but what I am after is if anyone has any indications on internet costs, TV package (Sky equivalent), mobile costs, “typical” family of 4 grocery costs per month, costs for eating out at an average restaurant. In general how a normal family would live.
> 
> I have already looked at villas/townhouses in The Springs and JVC so I have a good idea on the rental costs would be on a 3 bed property, but what other additional costs are likely to be involved, such as water, electricity and housing. (I hear there is a 5% surcharge on utilities such as waste etc but I am not 100% sure on this)
> 
> With regards to schools, my children are 3 & 6 and I have a good idea on school fees from the websites I have viewed and I am looking to have some of if not all of this covered in the package. However, what additional costs would there be, lunches, school busses, school trips etc?
> 
> I have got a good idea on cars with regards to rental costs, fuel and insurance as well as taxis and metro options.
> 
> I will also be aiming to ensure that private medical and dental is included in the package for the whole family, as well as flights to the UK once a year.
> 
> Many thanks in advance and any all help will be gratefully received.


All of your questions are answered in the previous pages on the forum. If you cant find it, I will post the cost of living again tomorrow.


----------



## verticalXTR

Massimo1 said:


> Hi people,
> 
> Hope everybody is well..
> I'd like advice on the salary for Digital analyst for a global marketing and technology agency in Dubai and would the salary include accommodation allowance and etc...
> Thanks a lot and l hope to hear back with advices..


Ciao Massimo, were you able to get in fly-emirates?.. I would need some info please.
Grazie Gianni


----------



## jmwitteveen

*Moving To Dubai*

Hey Guys,

I have been head hunted by a company in Dubai to be The New executive for business development.

I am a bit worried that the package they are offering is a bit low but any feedback would be greatly appreciated :

10000AED per month + commission + benefits.

Im not too sure what the benefits are yet but I have a final chat with them on thursday and would like to be more prepared with regards to the offer and if I need to try negotiate.

Any help would be much appreciated :yo:

Thanks

Jean Michel


----------



## Sf80

jmwitteveen said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have been head hunted by a company in Dubai to be The New executive for business development.
> 
> I am a bit worried that the package they are offering is a bit low but any feedback would be greatly appreciated :
> 
> 10000AED per month + commission + benefits.
> 
> Im not too sure what the benefits are yet but I have a final chat with them on thursday and would like to be more prepared with regards to the offer and if I need to try negotiate.
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jean Michel


Better to be clear about benefits... 10k is very low to be honest


----------



## billydodds

Hi All,
Been reading through the various threads on salaries and all very useful. Currently finalising my offer with one of the major UK banks with a large presence in Dubai . No salary as yet has been offerred but will be pushing for a minimum of 50,000 AED per month . The wife will not work unless she finds something and I have two small children aged 2 and 3. My aim is to put them into one of the more prestigious (and also more expensive unfortunately) British schools. 
I would also like to rent somewhere decent, e.g. gated community villa / large aprtment with communcal areas such as pool, child play areas etc and lots of greenery around. And will prob end up with 1 if not 2 cars. We are not flashy people but do currently live good solid lifestyles in the sense that we can afford whatever we want.
In your opinions do you think 50,000 per month minimum would be enough and also to save , bearing in mind that the wife would not be working and I generally save about 2000 per month on currently salary.
Also which areas would people recommend to live near one of the British schools (outstanding rated) which would meet our requirments. 
Our intention is to live there 2 to 3 years and see if we wish to stay on. We would then return to Europe. I believe it is only worth going out there if I can save a considerable amount AND live nice quality lifestyles.
Many thanks to all in advance
Billy


----------



## billydodds

I would also like to ask whether the big banks still give annual flights and other "perks" - not sure what these may be today (e.g. car, accomodation etc) or whether they just pay a salary
Thanks again


----------



## LesFroggitts

billydodds said:


> I would also like to ask whether the big banks still give annual flights and other "perks" - not sure what these may be today (e.g. car, accomodation etc) or whether they just pay a salary
> Thanks again


If you're going with a large international bank the minimum 'extras' you need are...

Visa for family (at cost of employer)
Health cover for self and family (at cost of employer)
Annual flights back to origin for self and family (at cost of employer)
Housing allowance
Transportation allowance
Schooling allowance (either in full or a large percentage)


----------



## TallyHo

You need to be making more than 50K for that to happen. 

2k GBP is 9K AED. The kind of lifestyle you're describing will probably cost you around 40k/month all in (two nicer cars, nice but not fancy villa/apartment inclusive of operating costs, 2-3 modest holidays a year (Sri Lanka, Thailand, back to UK), eating out at midrange places, shopping on a midrange level, the Dubai dream lifestyle - on a midrange level). Then you have 10K aed/month in savings on top. Works out to 50k. And this is going to replicate the lifestyle you currently have, in other words no great gobs of savings at the end of the year but something decent. No better or worse off.

But you have two children who will need to be educated in a year or so They will swallow up most if not all your savings potential. Uh oh. 

Frankly, the families with the lifestyle you describe and who save a lot of money each month are usually on around 70+/month. 50k for the lifestyle/school fees, plus 20k/month in savings. 

You can make a package of 50K work and still result in quite a bit of savings if you are modest with your accommodation (maximum 150k for an apartment or villa, including all utilities/internet), being careful where you eat out and living a modest lifestyle that avoids shopping or fancy holidays, firm control over where you shop for groceries (hypermarket and not Waitrose) and no dropping 300 AED for a weekend lunch let alone fancy brunches. You can probably manage to eke out 15k AED/month in savings till your oldest goes to nursery but say goodbye to all savings potential when both children are in school/nursery. 




billydodds said:


> I believe it is only worth going out there if I can save a considerable amount AND live nice quality lifestyles.
> Many thanks to all in advance
> Billy


----------



## Ayamas

Always ask for the benefits you want, as companies often won't include everything they're willing to offer unless you bring them up at the negotiation table. Most ‘negotiation’ is simply about asking but the problem is you are not clear what to ask.


----------



## Karim457

Hi all, i have went through most the thread and now have a better understanding of the cost if living etc.. I am going through my final stage of interviews and im some how confident ill receive an offer soon. I just want to pick the brains of people working in the financial services/banking sector if they would say if that is a decent offer for someone with my qualifications andexperience:
i have a bachelor n financial planning and masters in applied finance from Australia ( a pretty good univeristy but not the best) 5 years experince in the best bank in Australia. I speak fluent English and Arabic.. the offer as per HR will be 25k plus business class tickets for me , my wife and 2 yr kid plus medical insurance. She hasnt mentioned anything about allowances at all and someone who used to work for thr same bank told me that they usually dont pay any allowances.
So you think this offer matches my qualifications and experience the role is with a reputable bank and the role is in wealth management. Many thanks!


----------



## Sunder

Karim457 said:


> Hi all, i have went through most the thread and now have a better understanding of the cost if living etc.. I am going through my final stage of interviews and im some how confident ill receive an offer soon. I just want to pick the brains of people working in the financial services/banking sector if they would say if that is a decent offer for someone with my qualifications andexperience:
> i have a bachelor n financial planning and masters in applied finance from Australia ( a pretty good univeristy but not the best) 5 years experince in the best bank in Australia. I speak fluent English and Arabic.. the offer as per HR will be 25k plus business class tickets for me , my wife and 2 yr kid plus medical insurance. She hasnt mentioned anything about allowances at all and someone who used to work for thr same bank told me that they usually dont pay any allowances.
> So you think this offer matches my qualifications and experience the role is with a reputable bank and the role is in wealth management. Many thanks!


Hi,

First of all, how much are you making in Australia ? My rough calculation with 25K, I see that it is lower or equal to that of Australian salary.

It makes no point coming here if you dont save the double of what you are saving today.

Without allowance like HRA and School fees, the salary would be pretty tough to live a decent lifestyle.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## Karim457

Thanks man for your message.. my current salary in Australia os equivalent to approximately 15k AED (net) so the salary offered in the UAE is about 35 or 40% extra.. i just want to know if that salary offered the market rate for someone like me i am not really sure if its supposed to be higher or lower? i am not worried about the cost of living i just need to understand where i stand in the market? Thanks again


----------



## lordaragon

Karim457 said:


> Thanks man for your message.. my current salary in Australia os equivalent to approximately 15k AED (net) so the salary offered in the UAE is about 35 or 40% extra.. i just want to know if that salary offered the market rate for someone like me i am not really sure if its supposed to be higher or lower? i am not worried about the cost of living i just need to understand where i stand in the market? Thanks again




Banks aren't usually the best paymasters around unless you're on investment banking desks / specialised trade finance desks. 25k aed seems about right for someone with 5 years of retail / commercial banking experience... 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## alexmayer

Karim457 said:


> Thanks man for your message.. my current salary in Australia os equivalent to approximately 15k AED (net) so the salary offered in the UAE is about 35 or 40% extra.. i just want to know if that salary offered the market rate for someone like me i am not really sure if its supposed to be higher or lower? i am not worried about the cost of living i just need to understand where i stand in the market? Thanks again


Bite their arm off. It's an excellent offer.


----------



## TallyHo

From one perspective, maybe. From another, no, it's not.

He's coming from Australia so he has to compare the package offer to what it costs to maintain a comparable lifestyle in the UAE.

25K for a couple with a two year old child (assuming the wife doesn't work) is doable and will allow him to live decently, but he will save no money and spend every penny just to maintain a middle class Australia lifestyle, and when the time comes for nursery/school fees, then he's in a tight spot. 




alexmayer said:


> Bite their arm off. It's an excellent offer.


----------



## _misha_

*Offered in Dubai*

Hello everyone,

I have been offered a position in Dubai as follows:

16,500 - basic
8,550 - accommodation
2,900 - travel
Total monthly package - 27,950 AED

This package has one flight home per year and medical cover. 

I currently earn around 5k Euros in a country where my rent is 300 per month, internet is free, and food is about 500 per month with about 300 each month on entertaining. 

Is it worth my while to go? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sunder

_misha_ said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have been offered a position in Dubai as follows:
> 
> 16,500 - basic
> 8,550 - accommodation
> 2,900 - travel
> Total monthly package - 27,950 AED
> 
> This package has one flight home per year and medical cover.
> 
> I currently earn around 5k Euros in a country where my rent is 300 per month, internet is free, and food is about 500 per month with about 300 each month on entertaining.
> 
> Is it worth my while to go?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hi,

The salary seems to be good if you are single ( dont know about your experience). But as I see, you save about 3500 Euros per month, which is a good amount of money. I dont think you would be able to save that amount here in Dubai, as its bit expensive (pint of beer is 8 euros).

Do your calculations and then plan to shift in to Dubai. Please check previous posts for cost of living in Dubai.

Thanks and all the best !!

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## _misha_

Thanks! It will be just me and my wife so a one bed should be fine. I have had a good read through the other posts thanks. 

One thing i was interested in is that i have been hearing that the 'dubai bubble' has burst and rents dropped and things generally not great there with whole blocks empty and investors out of pocket, yet i see from dubizzle that the cheapest rent is about 1500Euro per month.. that's pretty damn expensive for a country that has had it's bubble burst!


----------



## Sunder

_misha_ said:


> Thanks! It will be just me and my wife so a one bed should be fine. I have had a good read through the other posts thanks.
> 
> One thing i was interested in is that i have been hearing that the 'dubai bubble' has burst and rents dropped and things generally not great there with whole blocks empty and investors out of pocket, yet i see from dubizzle that the cheapest rent is about 1500Euro per month.. that's pretty damn expensive for a country that has had it's bubble burst!


Hello,

I do not know where your office would be but the cost of 1 bedroom in marina area would be around 85-90K AED per year. On top of it add utilities around 800AED per month.
You need to negotiate more, as yearly increments are also in single digits, so its important you get a good starting salary.

Negotiate for Kids school fees (long term security, schools are expensive here), wife Visa costs, relocation allowance, hotel stay initially for 20-30 days till you sort out your housing.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## _misha_

Very helpful thank you!

one quick question. I see that rent is advertised yearly, Do they expect this in one payment? Or they allow monthly payment? What i mean is would i have to pay the 80k upfront? or just sign a year contract and then pay monthly?


----------



## Sunder

_misha_ said:


> Very helpful thank you!
> 
> one quick question. I see that rent is advertised yearly, Do they expect this in one payment? Or they allow monthly payment? What i mean is would i have to pay the 80k upfront? or just sign a year contract and then pay monthly?


Usually it is in 4 cheques. Landlords tend to give some discount when you pay them upfront in 1 cheque. It depends on your company whether they will pay you full HRA in advance while joining or will pay the landlord directly.

You cannot pay monthly, as an Ejari (Housing contract) needs to be in place as you would be sponsoring your wife. In Ejari, the cheque nos and the amount in each cheque are clearly written.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## mahe_t

*PERKS School Fee -*

Hi Dubai Expats, 

I am attending final round interview in a week time for IT sales position in Dubai. Compay is based in Internet City. 

I have 12+ years ep in IT software sales. Recruter told me that, this postion salary would be in the range of 280K AED per annum + Accomidation + Medical. On top of it on target bonus(250K AED) is additional. We are family of 4 (self, wife and two kids age @ 8 & 5). I would like to request your help in understanding

1. Does MNC companies offers kids education cost as perk? If so what would be hte % they reimburse? 

2. 280k AED / per annum + accomidation+ medical is decent salary for a family of 4? 

3. What other benifits i should ask for in salary negotiation? 

Thanks in advance. 

Regards


----------



## billydodds

LesFroggitts said:


> If you're going with a large international bank the minimum 'extras' you need are...
> 
> Visa for family (at cost of employer)
> Health cover for self and family (at cost of employer)
> Annual flights back to origin for self and family (at cost of employer)
> Housing allowance
> Transportation allowance
> Schooling allowance (either in full or a large percentage)


Many thanks for your response. I think they will provide visas, health cover for all. However what I am not sure about is the schooling , Housing allowances etc or whether they will just provide that directly into the salary.


----------



## billydodds

TallyHo said:


> You need to be making more than 50K for that to happen.
> 
> 2k GBP is 9K AED. The kind of lifestyle you're describing will probably cost you around 40k/month all in (two nicer cars, nice but not fancy villa/apartment inclusive of operating costs, 2-3 modest holidays a year (Sri Lanka, Thailand, back to UK), eating out at midrange places, shopping on a midrange level, the Dubai dream lifestyle - on a midrange level). Then you have 10K aed/month in savings on top. Works out to 50k. And this is going to replicate the lifestyle you currently have, in other words no great gobs of savings at the end of the year but something decent. No better or worse off.
> 
> But you have two children who will need to be educated in a year or so They will swallow up most if not all your savings potential. Uh oh.
> 
> Frankly, the families with the lifestyle you describe and who save a lot of money each month are usually on around 70+/month. 50k for the lifestyle/school fees, plus 20k/month in savings.
> 
> You can make a package of 50K work and still result in quite a bit of savings if you are modest with your accommodation (maximum 150k for an apartment or villa, including all utilities/internet), being careful where you eat out and living a modest lifestyle that avoids shopping or fancy holidays, firm control over where you shop for groceries (hypermarket and not Waitrose) and no dropping 300 AED for a weekend lunch let alone fancy brunches. You can probably manage to eke out 15k AED/month in savings till your oldest goes to nursery but say goodbye to all savings potential when both children are in school/nursery.


Many thanks for your response even though it is not what I was hoping for. I think I may be able to increase to 55k or 60k tops per month but even that according to your reply implies that it wouldnt be enough. Regarding the holidays etc we dont do exotic hols even now so I think that would be manageable .
The children are alredy at nursery here (private) and so whilst I could withdraw them at first and keep them at home that is not what I would rather do. Prefer to get a lesser car. However my plan would be to put them into a "tier 2" British school which I believe is cheaper.

Thanks again


----------



## SLK5

Hi all,

New member to the forum and would appreciate your advice on the salary package I've received.

*About me:* Single, 25, no kids, 3 years engineering experience.

*Job offer:* My company is UK based but wants a generate business from the middle east so is sending me out to Dubai as permanent representation. 

*Salary package:*

Basic salary: 220K AED pa
Housing allowance: 110K AED pa
Car allowance: 36K AED pa
Commission: 30K AED
Medical cover & 2 flights home.
Will pay half of MBA 

My question is, does this package cover all the basis. Looking around I see a lot of packages include a one-off relocation fee. So I was wondering if it's essential enough for me to make a point of asking them to include for one. And if so, how much is typically required?

Appreciate any comments or insights.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## LesFroggitts

SLK5 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> New member to the forum and would appreciate your advice on the salary package I've received.
> 
> *About me:* Single, 25, no kids, 3 years engineering experience.
> 
> *Job offer:* My company is UK based but wants a generate business from the middle east so is sending me out to Dubai as permanent representation.
> 
> *Salary package:*
> 
> Basic salary: 220K AED pa
> Housing allowance: 110K AED pa
> Car allowance: 36K AED pa
> Commission: 30K AED
> Medical cover & 2 flights home.
> Will pay half of MBA
> 
> My question is, does this package cover all the basis. Looking around I see a lot of packages include a one-off relocation fee. So I was wondering if it's essential enough for me to make a point of asking them to include for one. And if so, how much is typically required?
> 
> Appreciate any comments or insights.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Whilst unable to say whether or not this is a good package for your industry/experience personally I do think it's a reasonable package for a single person.

You say you're going to be working for a UK employer - in which case who is going to be paying your salary - tax implications if you're being paid in the UK. Then you may have to consider that.

Also, who's going to be providing your Residency Visa, without which you'll not be able to rent a property, open a cheque account, obtain a driving license, open utility services accounts.


----------



## SLK5

LesFroggitts said:


> Whilst unable to say whether or not this is a good package for your industry/experience personally I do think it's a reasonable package for a single person.
> 
> You say you're going to be working for a UK employer - in which case who is going to be paying your salary - tax implications if you're being paid in the UK. Then you may have to consider that.
> 
> Also, who's going to be providing your Residency Visa, without which you'll not be able to rent a property, open a cheque account, obtain a driving license, open utility services accounts.


We have an arrangement with a UAE company who represent us so essentially I'll be seconded to them and my company will pay them to pay me. They'll be responsible for my visa.


----------



## mahe_t

*School Fee - Salary Nego*

Hi Dubai Expats, 

I am attending final round interview in a week time for IT sales position in Dubai. Compay is based in Internet City. 

I have 12+ years exp in IT software sales. Recruter told me that, this postion salary would be in the range of 280K AED per annum + Accomidation + Medical. On top of it on target bonus(250K AED) is additional. We are family of 4 (self, wife and two kids age @ 8 & 5). I would like to request your help in understanding

1. Does MNC companies pays kids education cost as perk? If so what would be hte % they reimburse? 

2. 280k AED / per annum + accomidation+ medical is decent salary for a family of 4? 

3. What other benifits i should ask for in salary negotiation? 

Thanks in advance. 

Regards


----------



## ashwin.apr

*is 16k salary enough?*

Hello,

Thanks in advance for clarification.
I am being offered of salary 16k/month (+ bonus 23k on year end )in Dubai. Office will be located in 2-3 km distance of marina.
Housing, company will be paying upfront and then will be deducting monthly from my salary.

Do you think, this salary is well enough to save some money ?
I am single. 4.5 years of experience in software field. Currently, saving 1,00,000 INR/month.

Thanks again.


----------



## svgeorge

ashwin.apr said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thanks in advance for clarification.
> I am being offered of salary 16k/month (+ bonus 23k on year end )in Dubai. Office will be located in 2-3 km distance of marina.
> Housing, company will be paying upfront and then will be deducting monthly from my salary.
> 
> Do you think, this salary is well enough to save some money ?
> I am single. 4.5 years of experience in software field. Currently, saving 1,00,000 INR/month.
> 
> Thanks again.


For your level of experience in IT, I'd say the salary is fine.. not less, not more. There are people in specialized IT skills who earn more than 16K though (at 5 year exp), so depends on your exact skills.. If you live an average bachelor life (flatshare and only weekly pub visits), you can save around 40-60% more than you currently do.. ultimately it depends on your lifestyle.. I have a lot of Indian friends in the 15-25K range.. most of whom save a lot (compared to their savings back in India), but quite a few who lived a lifestyle beyond their means and are currently living on EMIs.. so if you're prudent in your spending, you'll save well and do fine.


----------



## ashwin.apr

Hi,

Thanks for quick reply.
I do not drink, no pubs...Generally eat home cooked food for office/weekends...Also, I am Java/J2EE developer 
Also, can you tell me, hows IT market in Dubai. If I want to switch after few years?

Thanks again...


----------



## Sunder

ashwin.apr said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thanks in advance for clarification.
> I am being offered of salary 16k/month (+ bonus 23k on year end )in Dubai. Office will be located in 2-3 km distance of marina.
> Housing, company will be paying upfront and then will be deducting monthly from my salary.
> 
> Do you think, this salary is well enough to save some money ?
> I am single. 4.5 years of experience in software field. Currently, saving 1,00,000 INR/month.
> 
> Thanks again.


Hi,

I would consider the bonus as Zero.

Then, coming down to housing which is very expensive here ( I dont know whether you are married, in which you need to have a 1 bedroom to sponsor your wife).

On top of the housing take 3-4000 per month as expenses (for 2 persons), and then you can calculate how much you save.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## ashwin.apr

Hello,

Thanks for response.
I am married but company likely to make visa of my wife. Also, she is in same IT field (S/W developer). Do you think, finding job in Dubai will be doable ? (eventually depends on skills of my wife but in general ?)

I got some info, I can get around 50-60k DH/anum housing apartment at a distance of 30-40 minutes from marina...Do you think, this will be the range of 1 bed apartment ?

Thanks a ton for info


----------



## thewhyterhino

*Looking to get back in to architecture*

Hi Everyone,

I’m looking to get into the work force again after 2 years of running my own business.

Anyone know whats the going rate for an Architect with:
-B.Arch (USA) (5 year NAAB accredited)
-MBA (Canada) (AACSB & EQUIS accredited)
-LEED AP (BD+C)
-Estidama PQP
-No Professional License
-5 years total work experience, with 2 years in architecture.​
Looking forward to hearing the responses!

Thanks!


----------



## Danny5914

Hi my current salary in India is around Rs.180,000(around 10,000 AED) per month. I am in process of final interview with a company in Dubai, What salary should I ask for. Should I ask for 2 times or 2.5 times my existing salary in India or should I ask more. 

Considering that in India I am staying in my own home, so I don't need to pay any rent in India. I know rents are very high in Dubai, only reason for moving to Dubai is to save more money than what I am saving in India.


----------



## svgeorge

Danny5914 said:


> Hi my current salary in India is around Rs.180,000(around 10,000 AED) per month. I am in process of final interview with a company in Dubai, What salary should I ask for. Should I ask for 2 times or 2.5 times my existing salary in India or should I ask more.
> 
> Considering that in India I am staying in my own home, so I don't need to pay any rent in India. I know rents are very high in Dubai, only reason for moving to Dubai is to save more money than what I am saving in India.


There is no direct thumb rule of 2 or 3 times of current salary in INR. You should look from a savings perspective. If you are able to save around twice of what you currently save, then you should consider the move. You didn't mention if 180K is gross or net salary. You didn't mention your current savings either. 
Considering you stay in your own home, I'm assuming a net possible savings of INR120K. So if you can save around 220K or more (viz AED12K), the move may be worthwhile. Assuming you are single, you will need a salary in the early-AED20s to live a decent life in Dubai and also to save that kind of money. If you are married, add another 5-7K (for own apartment instead of flatshare and other expenses). So yea, works out to roughly 2.5 times your current salary.


----------



## Sunder

ashwin.apr said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thanks for response.
> I am married but company likely to make visa of my wife. Also, she is in same IT field (S/W developer). Do you think, finding job in Dubai will be doable ? (eventually depends on skills of my wife but in general ?)
> 
> I got some info, I can get around 50-60k DH/anum housing apartment at a distance of 30-40 minutes from marina...Do you think, this will be the range of 1 bed apartment ?
> 
> Thanks a ton for info


Company wont make Visa for your wife. You have to sponsor her. Dont know much about IT sector in Dubai.

You should look at IMPZ,Sports City,Motor City for this budget.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## Sunder

Danny5914 said:


> Hi my current salary in India is around Rs.180,000(around 10,000 AED) per month. I am in process of final interview with a company in Dubai, What salary should I ask for. Should I ask for 2 times or 2.5 times my existing salary in India or should I ask more.
> 
> Considering that in India I am staying in my own home, so I don't need to pay any rent in India. I know rents are very high in Dubai, only reason for moving to Dubai is to save more money than what I am saving in India.


Question 1 - What is your work experience ?

Question 2- R u single or married and/or with Kids ?

Question 3- What do you currently save in India after taxes and everything per month ?


----------



## AlexM1985

*Can I renegotiate after accepting offer*

Here's my situation. I'm currently in London, working for a large international investment bank.

I was offered a similar role in Dubai a few months ago and I accepted it but I haven't handed in my notice here in London yet. I was planning to wait until I get my end of year bonus this month and then immediately resign.

The thing is, I think I accepted the offer in Dubai too early. It was lower than I'm on now, and even after tax is only about the same. Against that I have higher living costs to deal with.

When I get my bonus next week I'm also expecting a decent pay rise here in the UK (I have taken on a global role and new job title in the past months). 

Given this, would I be justified in going back and renegotiating the offer in Dubai, even though I already accepted it before I got my pay rise?

I don't want to really pee them off and lose the offer, but on the other hand I really regret not pushing for more at the start (I found out later the agent passed them the wrong salary for me and they based the offer off that).

Any advice would be gratefully received.


----------



## Danny5914

Sunder said:


> Question 1 - What is your work experience ?
> 
> Question 2- R u single or married and/or with Kids ?
> 
> Question 3- What do you currently save in India after taxes and everything per month ?



Thanks for your prompt reply.

Answer 1: My work experience is 13 years
Answer 2: I am married, as of now no kids. 
Answer 3: My savings in India would around Rs.120,000(Around AED 6600)


----------



## Danny5914

Sunder said:


> Question 1 - What is your work experience ?
> 
> Question 2- R u single or married and/or with Kids ?
> 
> Question 3- What do you currently save in India after taxes and everything per month ?





svgeorge said:


> There is no direct thumb rule of 2 or 3 times of current salary in INR. You should look from a savings perspective. If you are able to save around twice of what you currently save, then you should consider the move. You didn't mention if 180K is gross or net salary. You didn't mention your current savings either.
> Considering you stay in your own home, I'm assuming a net possible savings of INR120K. So if you can save around 220K or more (viz AED12K), the move may be worthwhile. Assuming you are single, you will need a salary in the early-AED20s to live a decent life in Dubai and also to save that kind of money. If you are married, add another 5-7K (for own apartment instead of flatshare and other expenses). So yea, works out to roughly 2.5 times your current salary.



Thanks for your prompt reply

1) 180k is gross salary, savings will be around 120k (AED6600)
2) I am married, currently no kids. So my wife will accompany me, will need to rent apartment.
3) Office location in Dubai will be Airport Road, Near Cargo Village,


----------



## TallyHo

Stay in London.

Just send a polite note to the Dubai people, saying that due to unforeseen circumstances you are not in a position to move out to Dubai just yet. You apologise for the inconvenience and thank them for the great interest they showed in you and once again apologise that you are unable to join their great team and and that it is your loss. 

No need to explain why you can't take the job any more.

The reason I'm telling you to do this and not go back and negotiate is because you also said:

"It was lower than I'm on now, and even after tax is only about the same. Against that I have higher living costs to deal with"

Very bad idea to move to Dubai on an offer lower than your current one. Going back and trying to negotiate is something I would only do if you don't mind them laughing at you and backing away from the job offer. Only if you have a niche role and a niche talent and high demand for it can you get away with renegotiating after initially accepting a job, otherwise it is bad form. 

Stay in London for another year then look for a better paying position in Dubai (should be at least 25% more than what you currently make). 



AlexM1985 said:


> Here's my situation. I'm currently in London, working for a large international investment bank.
> 
> I was offered a similar role in Dubai a few months ago and I accepted it but I haven't handed in my notice here in London yet. I was planning to wait until I get my end of year bonus this month and then immediately resign.
> 
> The thing is, I think I accepted the offer in Dubai too early. It was lower than I'm on now, and even after tax is only about the same. Against that I have higher living costs to deal with.
> 
> When I get my bonus next week I'm also expecting a decent pay rise here in the UK (I have taken on a global role and new job title in the past months).
> 
> Given this, would I be justified in going back and renegotiating the offer in Dubai, even though I already accepted it before I got my pay rise?
> 
> I don't want to really pee them off and lose the offer, but on the other hand I really regret not pushing for more at the start (I found out later the agent passed them the wrong salary for me and they based the offer off that).
> 
> Any advice would be gratefully received.


----------



## Sunder

Danny5914 said:


> Thanks for your prompt reply
> 
> 1) 180k is gross salary, savings will be around 120k (AED6600)
> 2) I am married, currently no kids. So my wife will accompany me, will need to rent apartment.
> 3) Office location in Dubai will be Airport Road, Near Cargo Village,


Negotiation Rule no 1- Who starts to talk about salary first loses. You have a decent experience and you should save at least 2-3 times after coming here. Office location is in Deira so you can check some apartments near Clock Tower,thus commute would be like 10 min max. Wait for their offer, if its an Western MNC, I would expect them to provide the best package without even asking.


----------



## AlexM1985

TallyHo said:


> Stay in London.
> 
> Just send a polite note to the Dubai people, saying that due to unforeseen circumstances you are not in a position to move out to Dubai just yet. You apologise for the inconvenience and thank them for the great interest they showed in you and once again apologise that you are unable to join their great team and and that it is your loss.
> 
> No need to explain why you can't take the job any more.
> 
> The reason I'm telling you to do this and not go back and negotiate is because you also said:
> 
> "It was lower than I'm on now, and even after tax is only about the same. Against that I have higher living costs to deal with"
> 
> Very bad idea to move to Dubai on an offer lower than your current one. Going back and trying to negotiate is something I would only do if you don't mind them laughing at you and backing away from the job offer. Only if you have a niche role and a niche talent and high demand for it can you get away with renegotiating after initially accepting a job, otherwise it is bad form.
> 
> Stay in London for another year then look for a better paying position in Dubai (should be at least 25% more than what you currently make).


Thanks. That's really good advice, and I hear you about negotiating after offer acceptance being bad form. Yes, my role is niche and in demand, and I know they will struggle to fill it if I don't join (they've been trying to hire this role for almost 2 years via a dedicated headhunter). But all the same, I wouldn't feel comfortable renegotiating unless it is something that is accepted here.

Because I will receive a counteroffer / rise from my company here in the UK when i hand in my notice, I thought perhaps that was an acceptable reason to go back to the company and ask for them to increase by 5% -10%?

When you say it should be at least 25% more than I currently make, is that rule of thumb based on full comp. inc benefits versus my current after tax salary? I find it hard to know what to expect as my benefits in Dubai (Accom, Expat allowance etc) would make up almost half of my total comp.


----------



## The Rascal

You're hopeful Alex......

They'll dump you and you'll never get another contact from them, however, who really wants to work for a company like that.

It's their loss, you can do better, what i will say is though, look really, really closely into the company, what nationalities they employ, who actually runs it on a day to day basis.

This isn't the lefty PC based UK.


----------



## Enga

AlexM1985 said:


> Here's my situation. I'm currently in London, working for a large international investment bank.
> 
> I was offered a similar role in Dubai a few months ago and I accepted it but I haven't handed in my notice here in London yet. I was planning to wait until I get my end of year bonus this month and then immediately resign.
> 
> The thing is, I think I accepted the offer in Dubai too early. It was lower than I'm on now, and even after tax is only about the same. Against that I have higher living costs to deal with.
> 
> When I get my bonus next week I'm also expecting a decent pay rise here in the UK (I have taken on a global role and new job title in the past months).
> 
> Given this, would I be justified in going back and renegotiating the offer in Dubai, even though I already accepted it before I got my pay rise?
> 
> I don't want to really pee them off and lose the offer, but on the other hand I really regret not pushing for more at the start (I found out later the agent passed them the wrong salary for me and they based the offer off that).
> 
> Any advice would be gratefully received.


In general once you accept an offer, it's not a good idea to go back & ask for more, as that would leave a bad taste.

1st question: Did you sign a contract for the new job?

2nd question: Do you really want to take on this new job offer? Considering as you indicated you are expecting a pay rise at your current job & that as you indicated the new offer is about the same after tax & it's a higher living cost in Dubai...

Of course it depends on your personal circumstances & if you are willing to take a risk, but if the answer to the 2nd question is no, then may be if you see it appropriate, you can talk to the headhunter/ agent & tell him that you are getting a pay rise at your current job & see what he can do in terms of a higher package (specially that as you indicated that the agent passed to them the wrong salary to start with)

* I mention package, because there could be more room for an increase with the overall package


----------



## Danny5914

Sunder said:


> Negotiation Rule no 1- Who starts to talk about salary first loses. You have a decent experience and you should save at least 2-3 times after coming here. Office location is in Deira so you can check some apartments near Clock Tower,thus commute would be like 10 min max. Wait for their offer, if its an Western MNC, I would expect them to provide the best package without even asking.



Thanks for your reply. It is not a western MNC, it is a local UAE based company.


----------



## bdn01

Hello everyone...new guy here! Is this where I can ask an opinion of my offer from my company? If not, please tell me where to go and I'll gladly go there.

I'm a US citizen and in the oil & gas industry (we manufacture and sell equipment to end users). I'm 46 (47 in December), single (divorced quite a while). Many people I see recommend the Marina area. Is that a good choice? We have an office in JAFZA and I will go there quite often as well as flying to many Middle East countries/cities so I will be going to DXB quite often too.

My company wishes to have me work out of Dubai for the next 2 yrs (beginning in Jan 17) and I'm having some difficulty finding some good, concrete information or if I do, it is conflicting with other "concrete" information and I'm not sure what to believe.

First off, my company is giving me a raise in salary out of my US office and they tell me I won't even have to use it and can put it all in the bank. I would like to know if the Dubai part of the offer (allowances) is enough to live comfortably in Dubai and would I have to "dip into" my US salary or can I just let my US bank account grow like crazy over two years?

Dubai Allowances (all prices are AED and per month):
-Transportation: 3,500/mo and that amount will be grossed up for tax purposes. Company will take care of insurance. (I'd like to add that I would like to have a late model/new SUV. I'd prefer a Tahoe (that's what I currently have in US) and whatever it is needs 4 doors for when I see clients, etc).

-Holidays: I will get both US and local Holidays.

-Accommodations & Utilities: They will pay up to 12,000/mo and that will be grossed up for tax purposes. Utilities they will cover will be electricity, gas, internet and phone.

-Living allowance: 3,000/mo to be used as I see fit. Could be anything.

They will cover all of the US tax "true-up" for when the US changes up whatever my tax situation will be. I understand Dubai has no income tax and they have said they will cover the cost if anything changes during my assignment.

Insurances: They will provide health insurance in UAE (including dental) in addition to what I currently have in the US.

Permits/Visas etc: They will handle all of these things both administratively and financially. That includes work permits, residence permits, visas, driving license, etc.

If I left anything out I will gladly clear it up. I've tried to include all pertinent info and I look forward to your guidance. 

Great forum and tons of good information here!


----------



## twowheelsgood

Oil & gas company asking you to move out for two years - its a bit unusual as oil & gas folks are leaving in droves so do your due diligence carefully on the employer.

Tahoe ? Oh dear ........ 

You didnt say what your salary is so its hard to tell if you'll save any money. Living allowance looks low. Accommodation is fine for a single person in the Marina. Car allowance is okay - but I'm not sure about the Tahoe as its a POS compare with most things out here. You'll get far better for that allowance.

Just make sure you're not replacing someone on double your salary


----------



## bdn01

I've been with this company for about 8.5 yrs so no worries on their stability or anything like that. I'm not going to a new company or anything.

It doesn't have to be a Tahoe. I just don't want some tiny "SUV". I'm 6'1" and like a bigger car is all. I'm assuming I should lease? What do you think I could get for that allowance? I can't find too much on the lease subject online.

I'm not replacing anyone. We're just strengthening our presence in the region and it is hard to do from the US as I have been for a while. I travel to the Middle East about every 6-8 weeks and it just makes sense to have a full time presence there.

What would you suggest the allowance be so I don't have to dip in my US savings/pay? I'm not sure what I would have to pay for besides food or am I missing something?


----------



## sukanm

*Advice please*

Hi all

I'm an interview process for a role in Dubai, and so still at a point where I might be able to negotiate. I would like your views on whether I will be able to save money whilst I am in Dubai.

My current position is I live in the UK and earn around £120k (I have 20 years experience in an in demand part of the IT industry), and I'm able to save about £20k a year as well as paying the mortgage etc. I have a wife and a 3 year old son

The offer that has been outlined so far is broadly 48k AED per month, 30k AED for nursery and 25k as a relocation allowance plus health insurance etc. Looking at properties I want out door space so I'm looking towards a 3 bed villa, but everything seems to be a minimum of 160k AED per year, and closer to 190k AED for something nice.

I have done some calculations and it looks like I would be able to save at most about £15k more at most per year, which doesn't feel a lot given the upheaval to move my family, so I am thinking of asking for some contribution to my accommodation (if not all of it) - is this realistic? and given the numbers outlined here are my savings calculations reasonable - we don't spend live a lavish lifestyle in the UK and wouldn't in Dubai...


----------



## twowheelsgood

bdn01 said:


> I've been with this company for about 8.5 yrs so no worries on their stability or anything like that. I'm not going to a new company or anything.
> 
> It doesn't have to be a Tahoe. I just don't want some tiny "SUV". I'm 6'1" and like a bigger car is all. I'm assuming I should lease? What do you think I could get for that allowance? I can't find too much on the lease subject online.
> 
> I'm not replacing anyone. We're just strengthening our presence in the region and it is hard to do from the US as I have been for a while. I travel to the Middle East about every 6-8 weeks and it just makes sense to have a full time presence there.
> 
> What would you suggest the allowance be so I don't have to dip in my US savings/pay? I'm not sure what I would have to pay for besides food or am I missing something?


Unless you plan on living like a hermit you will need a lot more than just food. I'd start at about 8k a month and see what they say. You'll want holidays, to travel, to do touristy things and it all mounts up.

For 3.5k you can get a decent Infinity or most of the Asian vehicles which make up most of the traffic here (not the huge Patrol rip off) or you could easily get a top of the line Pajero - friend of mine is 6'5" and he first fine in a Pajero. Or you can buy - its up to you.


----------



## TallyHo

Just a few notes.

Rents are payable between 1-4 cheques for the year. Monthly rental payments do exist but they are not that common, especially for better quality property in the Marina. Is your company willing to pay a year's rent in advance direct to the landlord? Ask them how the rental allowance is paid to you. Also ask who is responsible for paying the agent's fee (5% and payable by the tenant, not the landlord). Be aware there's also the 5% deposit, plus 2,000 AED in deposit for utilities, and more deposits for the internet. 

Plenty of Tahoes in Dubai. Best to buy one in cash if you can (look at used models on Dubizzle) and pocket the transportation allowance. Sell the car when you leave. But parking a Tahoe in a Marina apartment garage can be a bit tricky depending on the garage. So check that out carefully. Marina is also an excellent place to live if you work in JAFZA. 

3k a month for "living" is on the low side. Many people in Dubai survive on less but most Westerners don't. If you want an active social life, dining out with friends/clients, playing golf, etc, you'll spend at least double that. I'm not extravagant and I don't drink much but I still socialise and I spend around 1,000 a week easily. 

If I were to go back to the company to renegotiate the offer I'd ask for the housing allowance to be payable up front in one cheque (if your firm has experience with Dubai before they should know this is quite normal, especially in O&G), and ask for an increase in the living allowance. I'll admit it's extremely generous if they're saying they want to structure your package so you won't have to touch your base salary at all but you know your company well enough to know how realistic it is to ask for 6k in living versus just asking for a mild increase to 4k and dipping into the base for the remaining 2-3k a month you'll spend. I can't think of any reputable company that's willing to cover ALL your living expenses! 





bdn01 said:


> Hello everyone...new guy here! Is this where I can ask an opinion of my offer from my company? If not, please tell me where to go and I'll gladly go there.
> 
> I'm a US citizen and in the oil & gas industry (we manufacture and sell equipment to end users). I'm 46 (47 in December), single (divorced quite a while). Many people I see recommend the Marina area. Is that a good choice? We have an office in JAFZA and I will go there quite often as well as flying to many Middle East countries/cities so I will be going to DXB quite often too.
> 
> My company wishes to have me work out of Dubai for the next 2 yrs (beginning in Jan 17) and I'm having some difficulty finding some good, concrete information or if I do, it is conflicting with other "concrete" information and I'm not sure what to believe.
> 
> First off, my company is giving me a raise in salary out of my US office and they tell me I won't even have to use it and can put it all in the bank. I would like to know if the Dubai part of the offer (allowances) is enough to live comfortably in Dubai and would I have to "dip into" my US salary or can I just let my US bank account grow like crazy over two years?
> 
> Dubai Allowances (all prices are AED and per month):
> -Transportation: 3,500/mo and that amount will be grossed up for tax purposes. Company will take care of insurance. (I'd like to add that I would like to have a late model/new SUV. I'd prefer a Tahoe (that's what I currently have in US) and whatever it is needs 4 doors for when I see clients, etc).
> 
> -Holidays: I will get both US and local Holidays.
> 
> -Accommodations & Utilities: They will pay up to 12,000/mo and that will be grossed up for tax purposes. Utilities they will cover will be electricity, gas, internet and phone.
> 
> -Living allowance: 3,000/mo to be used as I see fit. Could be anything.
> 
> They will cover all of the US tax "true-up" for when the US changes up whatever my tax situation will be. I understand Dubai has no income tax and they have said they will cover the cost if anything changes during my assignment.
> 
> Insurances: They will provide health insurance in UAE (including dental) in addition to what I currently have in the US.
> 
> Permits/Visas etc: They will handle all of these things both administratively and financially. That includes work permits, residence permits, visas, driving license, etc.
> 
> If I left anything out I will gladly clear it up. I've tried to include all pertinent info and I look forward to your guidance.
> 
> Great forum and tons of good information here!


----------



## Fjdkls

Newbe here!
I've got an interesting job offer for Abu Dhabi.

Basic 35000
Housing 15000
Other 15000
Phone 1200
Furniture 800
Recreation 600
Airfare 3800

Medical insurance covered
School fee up to 40000 per kid
30 days annual leave
15000 moving coverage 

Experience 20 years, director, wife and two kids.

Any ideas?


----------



## Sunder

Fjdkls said:


> Newbe here!
> I've got an interesting job offer for Abu Dhabi.
> 
> Basic 35000
> Housing 15000
> Other 15000
> Phone 1200
> Furniture 800
> Recreation 600
> Airfare 3800
> 
> Medical insurance covered
> School fee up to 40000 per kid
> 30 days annual leave
> 15000 moving coverage
> 
> Experience 20 years, director, wife and two kids.
> 
> Any ideas?


Just make sure "other" is also paid every month. I would have booked my flight with this salary.

All the best.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## Mercuryhg

*Feedback needed*

Hi all,
I am an IT consultant with 8years of experience. I am married and I have 2 sons (4 years old and 5 months). I got an offer with 27k base salary+ 5k allowence+ 13k yearly travel allowance paid upfront+ yearly performance bonus. One time payment of 36k for relocation allowence(10k$). My assumption is I will pay 140k for a 2br in jbr or marina, 60k for the school of the elder, 20k for the maid per year. Average utulities will cost 3k per month (bills, internet, tv), grocery and shopping will take 6k per month. With this calcution I will be able to save at least 80k per year if I also take holidays into consideration. After living 6-7 months I will reconsider buying or renting a car as well. Do u think these numbers are valid and realistic? Happy to get your feedback and tnx a lot.


----------



## ron mexico

Hi there,

I'm happy to have found this website. I am an Engineer who has worked in management and on the business side of O&G operating companies. I have 10 years of experience. I have recently been offered a job in Dubai for a major, global technology company. The offer is as follows:

Salary: 40,000 AED/month
Schooling for kids: 45,000 AED/year, per child
Flight allowances, medical, etc.
Relocation costs covered for move to Dubai

We are a family of 5 (3 kids). The schooling allowance seems decent but I am not sure about the salary, based on what I have read regarding housing costs. Would this be sufficient to live and save at the end of the month? I am thinking if we look for a 3 bedroom villa at 150,000 AED per year. This would leave 330,000 AED or about 28,000 AED per month left over to spend on grocery, utilities, vehicle, and other expenses. Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## Stevesolar

ron mexico said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm happy to have found this website. I am an Engineer who has worked in management and on the business side of O&G operating companies. I have 10 years of experience. I have recently been offered a job in Dubai for a major, global technology company. The offer is as follows:
> 
> Salary: 40,000 AED/month
> Schooling for kids: 45,000 AED/year, per child
> Flight allowances, medical, etc.
> Relocation costs covered for move to Dubai
> 
> We are a family of 5 (3 kids). The schooling allowance seems decent but I am not sure about the salary, based on what I have read regarding housing costs. Would this be sufficient to live and save at the end of the month? I am thinking if we look for a 3 bedroom villa at 150,000 AED per year. This would leave 330,000 AED or about 28,000 AED per month left over to spend on grocery, utilities, vehicle, and other expenses. Any thoughts would be appreciated.


Hi,
Offer seems OK - except for the schooling costs - these are far too low for a decent American school in Dubai.
Dubai American Academy fees are 81,000 per child!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## LesFroggitts

ron mexico said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Schooling for kids: 45,000 AED/year, per child
> 
> We are a family of 5 (3 kids). The schooling allowance seems decent


Probably not - looking at the fees posted on one 'American' school you might be underestimating by quite a bit...


----------



## Stevesolar

LesFroggitts said:


> Probably not - looking at the fees posted on one 'American' school you might be underestimating by quite a bit...


I beat you to it!!!


----------



## ron mexico

Wow, thanks for the info. Are there any top rates schools for 45,000 - 50,000 per year? 

I suppose I can ask them to up the schooling allowance if they won't budge on the salary. How are the schooling costs typically paid out, do I have to pay the tuition up front and then I am re-imbursed or do most companies just pay it out every month or every year?


----------



## Stevesolar

ron mexico said:


> Wow, thanks for the info. Are there any top rates schools for 45,000 - 50,000 per year?
> 
> I suppose I can ask them to up the schooling allowance if they won't budge on the salary. How are the schooling costs typically paid out, do I have to pay the tuition up front and then I am re-imbursed or do most companies just pay it out every month or every year?


No! (That have spaces)
Schools typically paid on a term by term basis.
Companies have different ways of reimbursing the fees.


----------



## ron mexico

Thanks. This is a bit of a predicament then I suppose, even if I am able to secure a higher tuition allowance, there may not be any spaces. Checking some of the websites for schools, they mostly have waiting lists with 50+ students so it could be years before you even get a space. How do people deal with this? Are they forced to send their kids to a lower rated school in the meantime? I suppose that would be the only option, or don't move the family until a spot opens up.


----------



## Martyn580

Hey Guys,

Myself I am a restaurant supervisor who earns only 3,500AED monthly. I have to pay for my own accommodation. I work 6days a week and 10 hours a day, Im also single. Is this a normal salary for someone in the F&B industry?

Thanks in advance


----------



## TallyHo

Are you really from the Netherlands?

I can't imagine anyone from Western Europe coming to the UAE on such a terrible offer.



Martyn580 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Myself I am a restaurant supervisor who earns only 3,500AED monthly. I have to pay for my own accommodation. I work 6days a week and 10 hours a day, Im also single. Is this a normal salary for someone in the F&B industry?
> 
> Thanks in advance


----------



## wha

Hello,

What do you think about this job offer - iIs this a good/adequate salary for a single (no kids no wife) IT security analyst with 10 years of professional experience?

Base Salary: 15.000 AED/m
Housing Allowance: 9.000 AED/m
Other Allowances: 6.000 AED/m
-----------------------
Total monthly salary: 30.000 AED

The job is located at Abu Dhabi. There's also 30 days of vacation with a ticked to home country, health insurance, life insurance. 

Thank you!


----------



## Paya

wha said:


> Hello,
> 
> What do you think about this job offer - iIs this a good/adequate salary for a single (no kids no wife) IT security analyst with 10 years of professional experience?
> 
> Base Salary: 15.000 AED/m
> Housing Allowance: 9.000 AED/m
> Other Allowances: 6.000 AED/m
> -----------------------
> Total monthly salary: 30.000 AED
> 
> The job is located at Abu Dhabi. There's also 30 days of vacation with a ticked to home country, health insurance, life insurance.
> 
> Thank you!


Hi everyone,

I have similar offer. I am a Chartered Civil/Structural Engineer with 10 years experience in the UK. I am married with no kids.

I have the following offer on the table from a well-known Western firm in their Dubai office.

Salary: 15500k AED/m
Housing: 12500 AED/m
Travel: 1000 AED/m

Is this a good offer in the current downturn in Dubai?


----------



## chewba

*New to expat offers*

Hello!


I'm 27, single from Montreal, and I received an offer in Dubai in the shipping department of the company as a logistic officer. I have little experience in shipping but I studied supply chain operations management and working there would be a great opportunity to expand my knowledge (surrounded by charterers/operators). I currently work in sales&marketing and I deal with vessels' documents. What I have been offered for the 2 year contract:


Prior and upon my arrival:
-Costs for work visa, ID, documents and medical tests paid by the company
-Relocation costs (flight and 250kg personal effects)
-accommodation & transportation up to 3months provided by the company (only basic salary AED 8,850 will be given)


After I find my own place...
-basic salary AED8,850/month
-housing allowance: AED6,700/month
-transport allowance: AED1,550/month
-30 business days vacation + local holidays
----------------------------------------------------
total AED17,000 + bonus + benefits + healthcare + 1 flight per year to my hometown provided by company


After the 2 year contract they can extend it if I want to stay or if I want to return they will pay my return ticket. I have been told dubai marina and JLT would be a perfect location to be close to work. 


I am not looking for a luxury lifestyle, however I want to know if I can live without stressing out financially with this salary and have some savings.

Appreciate your feedback!


----------



## TallyHo

17k is very tight depending on your expectations.

Your best bet is to find a flatshare and live modestly. Budget 4-5k for a room in the Marina or JLT, inclusive of all bills. 1500 for a long-term car hire (very basic Yaris or similar). 3k a month for expenditures. Total 10k a month to live and 7k for savings.

You'll be ok as long as you stick to a budget and don't anticipate putting aside enormous savings. Do not expect to rent your own place as that will eat up half if not more of your income. Just be prepared to be surrounded by a lot of people your age making a lot more, which is the tricky part.

Is the job worth it? Only you can tell. If it genuinely sounds like a great way to build up experience in your industry and the stint would help you leverage into a more senior role and higher salary in two years' time then go for it. Dubai is a major logistics hub and one that is growing. I don't know your sector well but there are plenty of people who quickly advance up the career ladder in Dubai. 



chewba said:


> Hello!
> 
> 
> I'm 27, single from Montreal, and I received an offer in Dubai in the shipping department of the company as a logistic officer. I have little experience in shipping but I studied supply chain operations management and working there would be a great opportunity to expand my knowledge (surrounded by charterers/operators). I currently work in sales&marketing and I deal with vessels' documents. What I have been offered for the 2 year contract:
> 
> 
> Prior and upon my arrival:
> -Costs for work visa, ID, documents and medical tests paid by the company
> -Relocation costs (flight and 250kg personal effects)
> -accommodation & transportation up to 3months provided by the company (only basic salary AED 8,850 will be given)
> 
> 
> After I find my own place...
> -basic salary AED8,850/month
> -housing allowance: AED6,700/month
> -transport allowance: AED1,550/month
> -30 business days vacation + local holidays
> ----------------------------------------------------
> total AED17,000 + bonus + benefits + healthcare + 1 flight per year to my hometown provided by company
> 
> 
> After the 2 year contract they can extend it if I want to stay or if I want to return they will pay my return ticket. I have been told dubai marina and JLT would be a perfect location to be close to work.
> 
> 
> I am not looking for a luxury lifestyle, however I want to know if I can live without stressing out financially with this salary and have some savings.
> 
> Appreciate your feedback!


----------



## chewba

thank you for your feedback!


----------



## mmTalish33

for give me if this is not an appropriate section for this post.

How much a heavy truck driver can earn Dubai/UAE

Kind Regards


----------



## Canuckluck

*Expat package feedback*

I'm having some second thoughts about the package I have been offered based on what I have read here and would like some honest feedback.

Role: IT Manager
Industry: IT/Banking
Years Experience: 15+
Level: Manager/Head
I'm heading over with my wife and 2 kids 13 & 14

Package:
Base Salary: 32k AED
Housing: 19.0k AED
Other: 14k AED
Total: 65K AED

VAC: 30 calendar days 
Health insurance covered
Education: 20k AED per child per year 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Stevesolar

Canuckluck said:


> I'm having some second thoughts about the package I have been offered based on what I have read here and would like some honest feedback.
> 
> Role: IT Manager
> Industry: IT/Banking
> Years Experience: 15+
> Level: Manager/Head
> I'm heading over with my wife and 2 kids 13 & 14
> 
> Package:
> Base Salary: 32k AED
> Housing: 19.0k AED
> Other: 14k AED
> Total: 65K AED
> 
> VAC: 30 calendar days
> Health insurance covered
> Education: 20k AED per child per year
> 
> Any thoughts?


Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
Package looks OK - except the education allowance.
Good schools will cost 60-120k AED per child/per year.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Marinos

Canuckluck said:


> I'm having some second thoughts about the package I have been offered based on what I have read here and would like some honest feedback.
> 
> Role: IT Manager
> Industry: IT/Banking
> Years Experience: 15+
> Level: Manager/Head
> I'm heading over with my wife and 2 kids 13 & 14
> 
> Package:
> Base Salary: 32k AED
> Housing: 19.0k AED
> Other: 14k AED
> Total: 65K AED
> 
> VAC: 30 calendar days
> Health insurance covered
> Education: 20k AED per child per year
> 
> Any thoughts?



might want to factor the potential for VAT in 2018 or at least be sure your salary will increase to cover 

VAT to be introduced in UAE in 2018 @ 3-5%: Official - Emirates 24|7


----------



## UKMS

Hi All 

I'm newly registered but a long time lurker. 

Hopefully will be heading out to Dubai very soon if all works out.

I have been offered what I consider to be a reasonable package but would value thoughts on the mindset in UAE about further negotiation which is quite common in my field of work in the UK. This is the first offer they have given me and in the UK its not always the best offer but I dont want to pi$$ anyone off by pushing back ! 

Network/Cyber Security
20+ years experience

Monthly 
Basic 54k AED
Housing 17.5k AED
Transport 3k AED

Healthcare self/wife
Life Insurance self 
One return flight per year

Thanks in advance


----------



## AlexM1985

UKMS said:


> Hi All
> 
> I'm newly registered but a long time lurker.
> 
> Hopefully will be heading out to Dubai very soon if all works out.
> 
> I have been offered what I consider to be a reasonable package but would value thoughts on the mindset in UAE about further negotiation which is quite common in my field of work in the UK. This is the first offer they have given me and in the UK its not always the best offer but I dont want to pi$$ anyone off by pushing back !
> 
> Network/Cyber Security
> 20+ years experience
> 
> Monthly
> Basic 54k AED
> Housing 17.5k AED
> Transport 3k AED
> 
> Healthcare self/wife
> Life Insurance self
> One return flight per year
> 
> Thanks in advance


Looks like a very healthy package. It's more than enough for a good lifestyle and still plenty to save. But then I am sure you are saving a decent chunk of your salary already if you're being offered this package.

The only way to know if it is worth it is to total up your current income and outgoings (including tax of course), and compare it to UAE income and outgoings. Then see if the extra makes up for the hassle and risk of moving.

Negotiating... It depends. If you're the only candidate then you should at least try. Many have succeeded. I tried but was told emphatically no, and circumstantially I was told my company takes offense at any attempt to negotiate and often withdraws the offer.


----------



## UKMS

AlexM1985 said:


> Looks like a very healthy package. It's more than enough for a good lifestyle and still plenty to save. But then I am sure you are saving a decent chunk of your salary already if you're being offered this package.
> 
> The only way to know if it is worth it is to total up your current income and outgoings (including tax of course), and compare it to UAE income and outgoings. Then see if the extra makes up for the hassle and risk of moving.
> 
> Negotiating... It depends. If you're the only candidate then you should at least try. Many have succeeded. I tried but was told emphatically no, and circumstantially I was told my company takes offense at any attempt to negotiate and often withdraws the offer.


Thanks for coming back to me. I'm happy with the package its just always a nagging thought of "could I squeeze a little more". What you have mentioned is my big fear that with a different culture any attempt to gain a little may prove costly ! I am the only candidate but even so nobody is irreplaceable ! Think I might just take the offer and avoid the risk. 

Very much looking forward to moving out and getting settled


----------



## Sunder

UKMS said:


> Hi All
> 
> I'm newly registered but a long time lurker.
> 
> Hopefully will be heading out to Dubai very soon if all works out.
> 
> I have been offered what I consider to be a reasonable package but would value thoughts on the mindset in UAE about further negotiation which is quite common in my field of work in the UK. This is the first offer they have given me and in the UK its not always the best offer but I dont want to pi$$ anyone off by pushing back !
> 
> Network/Cyber Security
> 20+ years experience
> 
> Monthly
> Basic 54k AED
> Housing 17.5k AED
> Transport 3k AED
> 
> Healthcare self/wife
> Life Insurance self
> One return flight per year
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi,

Try to negotiate these too

1) School fees
2) Relocation allowance either cash paid or transport from UK to Dubai with everything done by the company.
3) Minimum 4 weeks stay in hotel once you arrive in Dubai, to help you sort housing etc.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## UKMS

Sunder said:


> Hi,
> 
> Try to negotiate these too
> 
> 1) School fees
> 2) Relocation allowance either cash paid or transport from UK to Dubai with everything done by the company.
> 3) Minimum 4 weeks stay in hotel once you arrive in Dubai, to help you sort housing etc.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sunder.


Thanks Sunder 

I should have mentioned the relocation is one months base salary cash with a one way ticket for self/wife and either one months housing up front or 30 days hotel. All visa costs, medicals etc 

We don't have dependent kids (although sometimes it feels like it ) but the education allowance would be 6.5k AED per month which is why I was half tempted to try and squeeze a little more as the company wont be paying that.


----------



## Sunder

UKMS said:


> Thanks Sunder
> 
> I should have mentioned the relocation is one months base salary cash with a one way ticket for self/wife and either one months housing up front or 30 days hotel. All visa costs, medicals etc
> 
> We don't have dependent kids (although sometimes it feels like it ) but the education allowance would be 6.5k AED per month which is why I was half tempted to try and squeeze a little more as the company wont be paying that.


If I were you, I would have had booked the tickets and be enjoying in nice Dubai weather now.


----------



## UKMS

Sunder said:


> If I were you, I would have had booked the tickets and be enjoying in nice Dubai weather now.


I think I might just do that


----------



## AlexM1985

UKMS said:


> Thanks Sunder
> 
> I should have mentioned the relocation is one months base salary cash with a one way ticket for self/wife and either one months housing up front or 30 days hotel. All visa costs, medicals etc
> 
> We don't have dependent kids (although sometimes it feels like it ) but the education allowance would be 6.5k AED per month which is why I was half tempted to try and squeeze a little more as the company wont be paying that.


I know how you feel! My company has a generous education allowance, but we have no kids so I kind of felt justified to ask for a little more.

Nothing wrong with asking, but be careful if you do... I didn't push it when they said no to any increase, and in retrospect am glad I didn't. There is a very real risk of them taking the offer off the table. If that would upset you then take the offer (it's already a very good package, and I have a similar level of experience in a specialist field in banking so I know what a decent package here is).

Life is an adventure. You only regret the things you didn't do (cheesy but true). 

Take the plunge and don't look back. Good luck


----------



## Byja

AlexM1985 said:


> I know how you feel! My company has a generous education allowance, but we have no kids so I kind of felt justified to ask for a little more.


...or you can adopt someone else's kids and put them through school...


----------



## TallyHo

Education allowances exist because there are no free schools for western expats in Dubai. It's not money that you can play around with (unlike your housing allowance), so it's not good form to attempt to ask for additional salary or benefits in lieu of school fees because you don't have children. Most people's education allowances rarely cover the full school fees nor the books/supplies and school trips, so they also have to dip into their pockets for additional sums. As you have no children you're already much better off, financially, than someone in your position with children. Employers know this. 



AlexM1985 said:


> I know how you feel! My company has a generous education allowance, but we have no kids so I kind of felt justified to ask for a little more.
> 
> Nothing wrong with asking, but be careful if you do... I didn't push it when they said no to any increase, and in retrospect am glad I didn't. There is a very real risk of them taking the offer off the table. If that would upset you then take the offer (it's already a very good package, and I have a similar level of experience in a specialist field in banking so I know what a decent package here is).
> 
> Life is an adventure. You only regret the things you didn't do (cheesy but true).
> 
> Take the plunge and don't look back. Good luck


----------



## TallyHo

Education allowances exist because there are no free schools for western expats in Dubai. It's not money that you can play around with (unlike your housing allowance), so it's not good form to ask for additional salary or benefits in lieu of school fees because you don't have children. Most people's education allowances rarely cover the full school fees nor the books/supplies and school trips, so they also have to dip into their pockets for additional sums. As you have no children you're already much better off, financially, than someone in your position with children. Employers know this. 



AlexM1985 said:


> I know how you feel! My company has a generous education allowance, but we have no kids so I kind of felt justified to ask for a little more.
> 
> Nothing wrong with asking, but be careful if you do... I didn't push it when they said no to any increase, and in retrospect am glad I didn't. There is a very real risk of them taking the offer off the table. If that would upset you then take the offer (it's already a very good package, and I have a similar level of experience in a specialist field in banking so I know what a decent package here is).
> 
> Life is an adventure. You only regret the things you didn't do (cheesy but true).
> 
> Take the plunge and don't look back. Good luck


----------



## iamssccs

*Job offer*

Hi everyone,
Need urgent advice on the following offer received today and I need to give a response by Friday. Are there any questions that I should ask? Does this look reasonable? Would I survive with this or could I even save?

For a teaching job. Married with two children (10 and 5).

• monthly salary of AED 14,250 based on your experience;
• accommodation (a 2 bed apartment with paid DEWA) or a housing allowance of AED 7,500 per month;
• annual holiday in accordance with the school calendar;
• medical insurance;
• employment visa;
• discount on school fees for any children attending the School; One child free and one 60% off;
• flight from the UK to Dubai at the start of your contract;
• annual flight allowance to your home international airport, subject to continuous 12 months employment and renewal of contract for the following academic year;
• ipad and laptop for your use during your contract;
• gratuity at the end of your service, payable in accordance with UAE labour law.

We hope that you will accept our offer and we look forward to hearing from you within 48 hours.

Thanking you in advance.

Hass


----------



## Sunder

iamssccs said:


> Hi everyone,
> Need urgent advice on the following offer received today and I need to give a response by Friday. Are there any questions that I should ask? Does this look reasonable? Would I survive with this or could I even save?
> 
> For a teaching job. Married with two children (10 and 5).
> 
> • monthly salary of AED 14,250 based on your experience;
> • accommodation (a 2 bed apartment with paid DEWA) or a housing allowance of AED 7,500 per month;
> • annual holiday in accordance with the school calendar;
> • medical insurance;
> • employment visa;
> • discount on school fees for any children attending the School; One child free and one 60% off;
> • flight from the UK to Dubai at the start of your contract;
> • annual flight allowance to your home international airport, subject to continuous 12 months employment and renewal of contract for the following academic year;
> • ipad and laptop for your use during your contract;
> • gratuity at the end of your service, payable in accordance with UAE labour law.
> 
> We hope that you will accept our offer and we look forward to hearing from you within 48 hours.
> 
> Thanking you in advance.
> 
> Hass


Hi,

With kids school fees, medical and housing with DEWA covered, I would say it is a reasonable package. 

The other costs which I can think of are:

1) WIFI, TV, LL - 350-500AED per month
2) Car EMI - 2000 AED per month approx 4WD.
3) Groceries - 3000-4000 per month
4) Shopping/Mall - depends on your lifestyle
5) Smoking and drinking - depends on your lifestyle
6) Eating out - is costly.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## TallyHo

Does your wife intend to work?

Your base package is doable for a family as long as you don't live lavishly.

You will probably spend around 10k a month on living expenses, including internet/phone package, one car and some mild socialisation. 

For the second child's education you may need to budget as much as 20,000 for the remaining 40% of the school fees, although there are cheaper schools. 

On the whole, you'll probably find it doable but tight. If the wife finds a job (which she surely should) paying even just 10k a month, you will live comfortably enough.

Take the school accommodation, FYI. Kids will have to share a room but so be it. 



iamssccs said:


> Hi everyone,
> Need urgent advice on the following offer received today and I need to give a response by Friday. Are there any questions that I should ask? Does this look reasonable? Would I survive with this or could I even save?
> 
> For a teaching job. Married with two children (10 and 5).
> 
> • monthly salary of AED 14,250 based on your experience;
> • accommodation (a 2 bed apartment with paid DEWA) or a housing allowance of AED 7,500 per month;
> • annual holiday in accordance with the school calendar;
> • medical insurance;
> • employment visa;
> • discount on school fees for any children attending the School; One child free and one 60% off;
> • flight from the UK to Dubai at the start of your contract;
> • annual flight allowance to your home international airport, subject to continuous 12 months employment and renewal of contract for the following academic year;
> • ipad and laptop for your use during your contract;
> • gratuity at the end of your service, payable in accordance with UAE labour law.
> 
> We hope that you will accept our offer and we look forward to hearing from you within 48 hours.
> 
> Thanking you in advance.
> 
> Hass


----------



## iamssccs

Sunder said:


> Hi,
> 
> With kids school fees, medical and housing with DEWA covered, I would say it is a reasonable package.
> 
> The other costs which I can think of are:
> 
> 1) WIFI, TV, LL - 350-500AED per month
> 2) Car EMI - 2000 AED per month approx 4WD.
> 3) Groceries - 3000-4000 per month
> 4) Shopping/Mall - depends on your lifestyle
> 5) Smoking and drinking - depends on your lifestyle
> 6) Eating out - is costly.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sunder.


Thanks for the info, much appreciated.


----------



## iamssccs

TallyHo said:


> Does your wife intend to work?
> 
> Your base package is doable for a family as long as you don't live lavishly.
> 
> You will probably spend around 10k a month on living expenses, including internet/phone package, one car and some mild socialisation.
> 
> For the second child's education you may need to budget as much as 20,000 for the remaining 40% of the school fees, although there are cheaper schools.
> 
> On the whole, you'll probably find it doable but tight. If the wife finds a job (which she surely should) paying even just 10k a month, you will live comfortably enough.
> 
> Take the school accommodation, FYI. Kids will have to share a room but so be it.


Thanks for the info, much appreciated.

She wasn't planning to work initially but once settled she'd think about it if needed or bored.


----------



## iamssccs

iamssccs said:


> Thanks for the info, much appreciated.


Medical insurance is just for me, how much would it cost for my family?


----------



## TallyHo

I'm going to have to take back what I said.

Monthly car hire: 2,000 for a cheap Tiida, or monthly loan on a midrange car. 
Weekly groceries: 1,000, or 4,000 for the month. You may be able to cut it down to 800ish a week by being a bit more frugal and simple in what you eat. If you're very careful and economical you may even be able to cut that down to 600, as many Indian families do (lots of rice and daal! Minimal meat!). 
Social activities, including eating out at midrange places, events for the kids, nothing lavish but enough not to drive you crazy with boredom: 2,000 (be aware that at decent Indian curry houses or mall food courts, you'll spend around 150 to feed a family of four, at a mall restaurant, between 200-250, at a midrange restaurant, around 300. And this isn't including alcohol). 
Internet/TV package: 500ish
Phone: buy as you go data, 400ish for the two of you.
Petrol: 500 a month

So we're now up to just about 10k, and we haven't even discussed medical insurance. You'll probably end up spending at least 12,000 out of your basic salary just to live and with very basic health insurance. That means only 2,000 into the kitty for savings at the end of each month. That's dangerous because what happens in cases of emergencies? And I haven't even set aside money for clothes or holidays or anything like that.

If your wife does not work, you will be living too close to the margin for my particular comfort. 

There is another popular expat forum where you should ask your question as it gets much more traffic than this one. I'm not allowed to post links to another forum but if you google British expats dubai forum, you will find it. It's dominated by middle age men who've had families in the UAE and they can give you a honest overview of the expenditures and will also be able to give you health insurance information for a family.



iamssccs said:


> Medical insurance is just for me, how much would it cost for my family?


----------



## gopiatweb

On a Australian PR with a job offer of 65K (including super), with a wife and kid (2 yo) to support. I know it's not the top of the line salary, but I am trying to break into the market, before I eventually try elsewhere.

My question being - how tough/easy would it be to survive on this salary supporting a family in Melbourne?

My priorities are finding a decent place to live with a school nearby. Not so much on eating out and partying.

Let know your thoughts!


----------



## rsinner

gopiatweb said:


> On a Australian PR with a job offer of 65K (including super), with a wife and kid (2 yo) to support. I know it's not the top of the line salary, but I am trying to break into the market, before I eventually try elsewhere.
> 
> My question being - how tough/easy would it be to survive on this salary supporting a family in Melbourne?
> 
> My priorities are finding a decent place to live with a school nearby. Not so much on eating out and partying.
> 
> Let know your thoughts!


Wrong place to post - this is the dubai forum, so you will have to post it in the relevant forum.


----------



## gopiatweb

rsinner said:


> Wrong place to post - this is the dubai forum, so you will have to post it in the relevant forum.


Apologies! I did not notice the forum, and assumed the thread was on salary and package around the world!


----------



## Jabezt

Dear Netizen Friends,

I'm a noobie in this forum. Just checking if anyone here in this forum know how much is the salary wage and benefits of Heavy equipment technician in Dubai? 

I'm working as heavy equipment technician for 10 years in Caterpillar dealership based in Saskatchewan Canada. Im a journeyman automotive technician and currently working my journeyman ticket for Heavy duty. I'm a Canadian citizen, married and have only one child. 

i would really appreciate your help guys or any info with regards to this matter. Thanks!

Kind Regards,

Jabezt


----------



## Redindxb43

Most of the people that I have come across in your role are Asian nationals and the pay is very low


----------



## xxnamexx

Hi all,

I got an offer from a company in DIFC. I have 10 years of experience in my field. The total package Aed 39k plus health insurance for the family. Bonus is also out there on paper but I know most the time bonuses are not that well.

We are a couple with no children. Wife will not work, at least for a couple years since she will be attending english classes. We like night life and eating out and plan to rent a 1 bed in Marina area. For car (can be used one but not older than 2015), I am thinking Jeep Grand cheeroke or sedan like Bmw 4 series or Mercedes C series.

As usual the question is, is this amount enough for a life style just a bit over the average with some possible savings in the bank account?

Thanks in advance for any comments.

Cheers


----------



## Kellyvn

*We're Moving to Dubai!*

Hi there, 

My fiancé just got headhunted for a job and got offered 17 000 AED a month. I haven't gotten a job yet (I'm a copywriter), but I thought that if I don't find one from Cape town, I could join him and look for work while I'm there. Worst case scenario I'll do a border run to Oman to renew my tourist visa. 

Is 17 000 enough for us to live on? We are looking to find a place for 60-70 000AED a year (which we'll pay quarterly but first three months are taken care of) in JLT, travelling by metro and bus everyday. 

Thanks guys


----------



## Stevesolar

xxnamexx said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got an offer from a company in DIFC. I have 10 years of experience in my field. The total package Aed 39k plus health insurance for the family. Bonus is also out there on paper but I know most the time bonuses are not that well.
> 
> We are a couple with no children. Wife will not work, at least for a couple years since she will be attending english classes. We like night life and eating out and plan to rent a 1 bed in Marina area. For car (can be used one but not older than 2015), I am thinking Jeep Grand cheeroke or sedan like Bmw 4 series or Mercedes C series.
> 
> As usual the question is, is this amount enough for a life style just a bit over the average with some possible savings in the bank account?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any comments.
> 
> Cheers


Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
That sort of package will be enough to live on in the way you suggested.
Just remember that startup costs can be high.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Kellyvn

Thanks Steve! 

I know there will be bank accounts, DEWA, Sim cards, internet and basic furniture- but is there any other hidden cost you can think of? I'm a bit worried about the first month because we'll only get paid at the end of it and we have minimal capital.


----------



## xxnamexx

Thanks Steve.


----------



## Sunder

Kellyvn said:


> Thanks Steve!
> 
> I know there will be bank accounts, DEWA, Sim cards, internet and basic furniture- but is there any other hidden cost you can think of? I'm a bit worried about the first month because we'll only get paid at the end of it and we have minimal capital.


Hi,

DEWA deposit - 1000AED to 2000AED , if I am correct,
Agent commission - 5% of the yearly housing rent, 
SIM - 50AED max ( look for cheaper call rates, this is only for SIM card),
Internet - minimum 350AED per month with Etisalat,
Furniture -
TV - 3000AED ( 4K, LG)
Refrigerator - 1500 AED
Washing maching - 1300AED
Cooking range - 1500AED
Sofa Set - 2500-3500AED
Bed and Mattress - 3000AED max
Dinner table - 1500AED

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## sefaa

Hi !
İ am newbie in this forum and i am not sure if i am right topic to ask this question.It is a fascinating idea to move Dubai with my wife.

What is the salary range of an 5year experienced Electrical Engineer.
İ have experience on Electrical Generation,Commissioning and Maintenance

Do you have a dublicated friend that I can as on PM ?

Thanks for help,
Regards


----------



## LesFroggitts

sefaa said:


> Hi !
> İ am newbie in this forum and i am not sure if i am right topic to ask this question.It is a fascinating idea to move Dubai with my wife.
> 
> What is the salary range of an 5year experienced Electrical Engineer.
> İ have experience on Electrical Generation,Commissioning and Maintenance
> 
> Do you have a dublicated friend that I can as on PM ?
> 
> Thanks for help,
> Regards


The PM facility will become available to you when you have made 5 'good' posts. It is not necessary for you to 'connect' with another user in order to send a private message.


----------



## sefaa

LesFroggitts said:


> The PM facility will become available to you when you have made 5 'good' posts. It is not necessary for you to 'connect' with another user in order to send a private message.


my first curiosity is salary range of my experience,


After i will try to find my wifes salary range  
She is a 4year experienced physical therapist,

İ hope i find my questions in here,


----------



## Bananaman123

*What should my package look like?*

Hi all,

I work as a senior risk manager in the banking/finance industry in Canada. I hold an M.Sc. Finance and CFA designation and have seven years of relevant work experience. In my current role, I am paid CAD 190k per year (of which 40% is a bonus). 

I have been offered an opportunity to join our Dubai team in a role comparable to that of a private equity associate. 

I will be receiving details on the package in the next few days but I don't really know what I should be negotiating for. I would appreciate any insight this community could provide as to what the overall package should look like: base, bonus, housing, car, vacation etc etc

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Reddiva

Bananaman123 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I work as a senior risk manager in the banking/finance industry in Canada. I hold an M.Sc. Finance and CFA designation and have seven years of relevant work experience. In my current role, I am paid CAD 190k per year (of which 40% is a bonus).
> 
> I have been offered an opportunity to join our Dubai team in a role comparable to that of a private equity associate.
> 
> I will be receiving details on the package in the next few days but I don't really know what I should be negotiating for. I would appreciate any insight this community could provide as to what the overall package should look like: base, bonus, housing, car, vacation etc etc
> 
> Thanks in advance!


For this level role we usually see the salaries at AED30-40,000 per month the latter is for individuals who have 2-3 years UAE experience ( This is inclusive of housing and transport allowance) rarely is a company car given, in addition to this I would expect an annual bonus. Vacation days are usually as per the labor laws 22 days per year although depending upon company policy may be more. Once you get the figures let us know .


----------



## Reddiva

Sunder said:


> Hi,
> 
> DEWA deposit - 1000AED to 2000AED , if I am correct,
> Agent commission - 5% of the yearly housing rent,
> SIM - 50AED max ( look for cheaper call rates, this is only for SIM card),
> Internet - minimum 350AED per month with Etisalat,
> Furniture -
> TV - 3000AED ( 4K, LG)
> Refrigerator - 1500 AED
> Washing maching - 1300AED
> Cooking range - 1500AED
> Sofa Set - 2500-3500AED
> Bed and Mattress - 3000AED max
> Dinner table - 1500AED
> 
> Thanks,
> Sunder.


DEWA is now AED2000 deposit for apartments and AED4000 for villas


----------



## rsinner

Reddiva said:


> For this level role we usually see the salaries at AED30-40,000 per month the latter is for individuals who have 2-3 years UAE experience ( This is inclusive of housing and transport allowance) rarely is a company car given, in addition to this I would expect an annual bonus. Vacation days are usually as per the labor laws 22 days per year although depending upon company policy may be more. Once you get the figures let us know .


I am sure Reddiva has many more data points than me. the range she has said is fairly accurate, but expect a bonus component which is sizable (like everywhere in the world). These kind of salaries are fairly standardised around the world so you will get here whatever a similar position in UK or the USA will get. 
In addition, look through some of the threads - apart from the all in salary + bonus not much else apart from health insurance. Some companies may have a higher than legally required end of service benefit programme. No carry at your level.


----------



## Bananaman123

rsinner said:


> I am sure Reddiva has many more data points than me. the range she has said is fairly accurate, but expect a bonus component which is sizable (like everywhere in the world). These kind of salaries are fairly standardised around the world so you will get here whatever a similar position in UK or the USA will get.
> In addition, look through some of the threads - apart from the all in salary + bonus not much else apart from health insurance. Some companies may have a higher than legally required end of service benefit programme. No carry at your level.


I got the offer today, all amounts in AED:

Basic: 25,000 / month
Bonus: 25% of Basic
Living Allowance: 13,750 / month
Travel Allowance: 3,500 / month
Flights: 5,000 / yr

I personally feel that the Base + Bonus component is low. The rest of the package seems solid though. Do you agree?


----------



## Stevesolar

Bananaman123 said:


> I got the offer today, all amounts in AED:
> 
> Basic: 25,000 / month
> Bonus: 25% of Basic
> Living Allowance: 13,750 / month
> Travel Allowance: 3,500 / month
> Flights: 5,000 / yr
> 
> I personally feel that the Base + Bonus component is low. The rest of the package seems solid though. Do you agree?


Hi,
I agree that the base looks low.
The main thing to consider is whether you want to risk coming here right now into the banking sector.
There seems to be a lot of mergers and consolidation in this sector right now - so some jobs are obviously at risk.
You need to do some due diligence and research around the company you intend to work for - as you would not want to find yourself redundant just after moving here.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Bananaman123

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> I agree that the base looks low.
> The main thing to consider is whether you want to risk coming here right now into the banking sector.
> There seems to be a lot of mergers and consolidation in this sector right now - so some jobs are obviously at risk.
> You need to do some due diligence and research around the company you intend to work for - as you would not want to find yourself redundant just after moving here.
> Cheers
> Steve


I appreciate the feedback Stevesolar. What would you consider to be appropriate pay for an Associate (7-ish years of experience) at an Infrastructure Fund? I was personally hoping to hit AED 58,000 all-in. Is this reasonable?


----------



## Bananaman123

Bananaman123 said:


> I appreciate the feedback Stevesolar. What would you consider to be appropriate pay for an Associate (7-ish years of experience) at an Infrastructure Fund? I was personally hoping to hit AED 58,000 all-in. Is this reasonable?


Regarding the risk, its a stable institution that doesn't seem to be quick to fire. I have been with them for over 5 years and have always been treated well, so I am not too concerned in that regard.


----------



## rsinner

excluding the bonus, base salary of 42ish K is fine/average. I know of Director levels getting 50-75 in PE firms. The bonus figure of 25% worries me and looks too low. I would consider a 75% bonus number as "average". (for perspective, 75% of basic pay bonus is c. 240,000 AED/ 65K USD which is not out of the ordinary).


----------



## naruto_dxb

*Is this salary on par?*

I am an engineer + MBA from top schools with 15+ years of experience. Currently in a very senior role (CXO level) in India. Have been approached by and provided a verbal offer by a company in Dubai.

*About the role:* The role is at a Director level in IT and it is exactly in my area of expertise. The company has a strong requirement to fill this role.

*About me: *Married with a 6 year old kid. Wife is a senior programmer and may want to look for roles later on. But for the time being, her getting a job is not a show stopper for us.

*About the offer: *The company has offered me 60K AED per month (or 720K AED annually) with almost an equal distribution between Basic and Allowances. The offer also includes medical insurance for the entire family, annual family business class tickets back home, 1 month's pay as bonus / variable pay, relocation services. My current salary in India is AED500K (pre tax) and AED 350K (post tax)

*Queries:*
1. Wanted to know from the members here, is such a salary on par for a Director level position in Dubai? 
2. Are there any specific points I need to watch out for or negotiate separately? 
3. Is there something specific my wife needs to do to ensure she can join the workforce later?
4. Lastly, question specifically for Indians: do we have to pay any tax on the income in Dubai back home?


----------



## svgeorge

naruto_dxb said:


> 1. Wanted to know from the members here, is such a salary on par for a Director level position in Dubai?
> 2. Are there any specific points I need to watch out for or negotiate separately?
> 3. Is there something specific my wife needs to do to ensure she can join the workforce later?
> 4. Lastly, question specifically for Indians: do we have to pay any tax on the income in Dubai back home?


1. I'd say that's a really good salary. Director level in IT is anywhere upwards of AED50k.
2. I'm not sure what kind of company you're joining, but some firms in IT do offer stock options at senior positions. Other minor negotiation points such as temporary accommodation, #flights back home etc.
3. Nothing really. If she's going to be under your sponsorship, she just needs an NOC from you to look for a job. However, jobs in IT are not easy to come by (as compared to India).
4. Not at all. Anything you earn outside of India is tax free. Any income within India (FD interest, house rent, STCG, LTCG) will still be taxable though.


----------



## rsinner

naruto_dxb said:


> I am an engineer + MBA from top schools with 15+ years of experience. Currently in a very senior role (CXO level) in India. Have been approached by and provided a verbal offer by a company in Dubai.
> 
> *About the role:* The role is at a Director level in IT and it is exactly in my area of expertise. The company has a strong requirement to fill this role.
> 
> *About me: *Married with a 6 year old kid. Wife is a senior programmer and may want to look for roles later on. But for the time being, her getting a job is not a show stopper for us.
> 
> *About the offer: *The company has offered me 60K AED per month (or 720K AED annually) with almost an equal distribution between Basic and Allowances. The offer also includes medical insurance for the entire family, annual family business class tickets back home, 1 month's pay as bonus / variable pay, relocation services. My current salary in India is AED500K (pre tax) and AED 350K (post tax)
> 
> *Queries:*
> 1. Wanted to know from the members here, is such a salary on par for a Director level position in Dubai?
> 2. Are there any specific points I need to watch out for or negotiate separately?
> 3. Is there something specific my wife needs to do to ensure she can join the workforce later?
> 4. Lastly, question specifically for Indians: do we have to pay any tax on the income in Dubai back home?


Salary seems to be ok for the position. HOWEVER, if you are already earning 500K pre tax in India (c. 90 lakh INR) I do not think you will be doing much better in the UAE. Cost of living is higher, and you will be spending much more in rents and schooling than back in India. So you have to consider that.

Bonus seems to be low. But may be standard for the industry.

You only pay taxes in India for India sourced income. Even FDs in NRE accounts are tax free. But for this, you will have to have left India before 2nd October of the financial year. Else you will have to pay taxes on the full income for the financial year.


----------



## naruto_dxb

svgeorge said:


> 1. I'd say that's a really good salary. Director level in IT is anywhere upwards of AED50k.
> 2. I'm not sure what kind of company you're joining, but some firms in IT do offer stock options at senior positions. Other minor negotiation points such as temporary accommodation, #flights back home etc.
> 3. Nothing really. If she's going to be under your sponsorship, she just needs an NOC from you to look for a job. However, jobs in IT are not easy to come by (as compared to India).
> 4. Not at all. Anything you earn outside of India is tax free. Any income within India (FD interest, house rent, STCG, LTCG) will still be taxable though.


Thank you for your inputs. 

It is not a private organization but a government one which has made this offer. So stock options are out of question. Additionally, they are providing 4 - 6 weeks of stay along with a flight back home. I guess, it overall, looks like a good offer that I will accept.


----------



## naruto_dxb

rsinner said:


> Salary seems to be ok for the position. HOWEVER, if you are already earning 500K pre tax in India (c. 90 lakh INR) I do not think you will be doing much better in the UAE. Cost of living is higher, and you will be spending much more in rents and schooling than back in India. So you have to consider that.
> 
> Bonus seems to be low. But may be standard for the industry.
> 
> You only pay taxes in India for India sourced income. Even FDs in NRE accounts are tax free. But for this, you will have to have left India before 2nd October of the financial year. Else you will have to pay taxes on the full income for the financial year.


Thank you for your inputs.

You are right. Bonus does seem a bit low. Will try to negotiate it to a two months salary. 

Additionally, my salary in India is around 60L (fixed) and around 30L (variable). I get around 3.5L in hand on a monthly basis. Excluding expenses, I save around 2.5L per month and around 15L from the variable towards the end of the year. So all in all, savings of around 45 - 50L pa.

I am assuming that in Dubai, I will be able to make do with around 25K AED per month, resulting in a saving of around 35K AED per month. Add to that around 60K for the year end bonus. 

All that, theoretically, should translate to around INR 85 - 90 L of savings per annum in UAE. 

Your thoughts?


----------



## James87

Hello,

I have a bit of a different situation than an offer, as I am already working in Dubai for a construction company.

I currently work as a Project Controller. Been doing this for almost a year now with no previous experience in the field.

Now, I find myself in a position where my senior left the company and I am tasked with his responsibilities. They won't hire anybody, only someone potentially to fill my old position.
Soon, I want to demand more pay to recognize me performing the new position and all the responsibilities that come with it. What would be a reasonable demanding salary increase? I understand that even though I am replacing my senior I won't get the title yet and I won't get his salary as I still lack the work experience, I do believe I should earn significantly more now due to the added workload and responsibilities. Maybe I am wrong on this though.

Any advice is highly appreciated.


----------



## rsinner

naruto_dxb said:


> Thank you for your inputs.
> 
> You are right. Bonus does seem a bit low. Will try to negotiate it to a two months salary.
> 
> Additionally, my salary in India is around 60L (fixed) and around 30L (variable). I get around 3.5L in hand on a monthly basis. Excluding expenses, I save around 2.5L per month and around 15L from the variable towards the end of the year. So all in all, savings of around 45 - 50L pa.
> 
> I am assuming that in Dubai, I will be able to make do with around 25K AED per month, resulting in a saving of around 35K AED per month. Add to that around 60K for the year end bonus.
> 
> All that, theoretically, should translate to around INR 85 - 90 L of savings per annum in UAE.
> 
> Your thoughts?


We definitely spend more than 25K a month. My son is 7 and goes to a British school. fees alone are more than 5K per month (and add to it ECAs, misc. expenses etc). Then housing is 12K per month for me (+ utilities + internet + phone ++). So easily 20K is just these two heads. My cars are not bought on loan, otherwise that would be a few more thousands. Then add on to it the living expenses, eating out, buying stuff, maid, travelling, and I easily spend 35K without being too lavish.

If you look through the previous pages, a lot of people have given some very useful data points.

I hope the "government" offer is not from the AD govt. I have worked with them for a few years - the money is good, but there are a lot of riders. And your job may not be too secure with all the cost cutting going on.
I also hope that you factored in zero career growth with them. Also, factor is zero or very little salary increments.

I did well, moved up in my career, made money, did not get fired, yet I will not advice too many people to join them notwithstanding the money. There is no upside.


----------



## rsinner

rsinner said:


> I hope the "government" offer is not from the AD govt. I have worked with them for a few years - the money is good, but there are a lot of riders. And your job may not be too secure with all the cost cutting going on.
> I also hope that you factored in zero career growth with them. Also, factor is zero or very little salary increments.



Forgot to add: In most organisations "director" is a middle management position, not a C level job.
In any case, if I was in your position, I would think a bit more on these softer points. However, I can also see the allure of moving abroad, the possibility of higher savings, and a good lifestyle.

All the best!


----------



## rsinner

James87 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a bit of a different situation than an offer, as I am already working in Dubai for a construction company.
> 
> I currently work as a Project Controller. Been doing this for almost a year now with no previous experience in the field.
> 
> Now, I find myself in a position where my senior left the company and I am tasked with his responsibilities. They won't hire anybody, only someone potentially to fill my old position.
> Soon, I want to demand more pay to recognize me performing the new position and all the responsibilities that come with it. What would be a reasonable demanding salary increase? I understand that even though I am replacing my senior I won't get the title yet and I won't get his salary as I still lack the work experience, I do believe I should earn significantly more now due to the added workload and responsibilities. Maybe I am wrong on this though.
> 
> Any advice is highly appreciated.


There are no rules as to how much you can demand! Ask as much as you think you can get away with. You are best placed to make that judgment call. Maybe split the difference between your salary and your ex-senior's salary.


----------



## James87

rsinner said:


> There are no rules as to how much you can demand! Ask as much as you think you can get away with. You are best placed to make that judgment call. Maybe split the difference between your salary and your ex-senior's salary.


Thank you for your reply. What I was kinda trying to say is, Can I expect to make close to what my previous senior made given that I am doing his work now and how much experience plays in a scenario like this?
Also, maybe anyone has some ballpark figures on what a Senior Project Controller should be making out here?

Thanks.


----------



## david__R

Hi there,

Been reading in the shadows for the last months.

*Role*: UX Designer at a Tech/Video Company
*Me*: 26. From Spain. Single. +4 years of experience.

*Offer:*
AED18-20k Month
Healthcare
1 Month Hotel Accommodation
1 Flight back home /Year

*Plans*
Looking for studio or 1BR apartments in Sports City, around AED50k (year), and buy? a "cheap/decent" car (around AED 40k).
I'm a freelance photographer, so I guess I could add some extra money monthly with weekend photo shootings, events, projects...
Home-loving guy. I don't go out a lot + don't drink any alcohol.

*Doubts:*
Relocation costs: Any estimation on how much should I ask for?
Savings: My minimum saving expectations is AED 6k a month. Feasible?

Advices?

Thanks!


----------



## Reddiva

david__R said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Been reading in the shadows for the last months.
> 
> *Role*: UX Designer at a Tech/Video Company
> *Me*: 26. From Spain. Single. +4 years of experience.
> 
> *Offer:*
> AED18-20k Month
> Healthcare
> 1 Month Hotel Accommodation
> 1 Flight back home /Year
> 
> *Plans*
> Looking for studio or 1BR apartments in Sports City, around AED50k (year), and buy? a "cheap/decent" car (around AED 40k).
> I'm a freelance photographer, so I guess I could add some extra money monthly with weekend photo shootings, events, projects...
> Home-loving guy. I don't go out a lot + don't drink any alcohol.
> 
> *Doubts:*
> Relocation costs: Any estimation on how much should I ask for?
> Savings: My minimum saving expectations is AED 6k a month. Feasible?
> 
> Advices?
> 
> Thanks!


Salary is around the right amount for that role and level of experience
I would ask for the 20k though with a view to a raise in 6 months
50k for a small apartment or studio is doable but you need to factor in the start up costs ( 4, 2 or 1 cheque) up front for your place, 
1000AED Dewa deposit, 
5% agency fees for your place
3-5 % deposit for your place

Expect to pay around AED300-400 per week for food
Internet and contract for phone AED700 per month
DEWA and housing fee around AED500 per month
Petrol and salik around AED600 per month 

Please be aware of your freelancing on the side bit, my understanding is that your employer will have to okay this. As you are employed by them and without a licence freelancing is technically illegal 

Saving 6k a month is doable but it would be a stretch, just live within your means and stay away from credit


----------



## shan.zack

Hey fellow members!

So I have 2 years of experience in a niche sub-domain of IT and live in New Delhi, India. I am considering applying to vacancies in Dubai that match my skills. Need your help/advise and suggestions on items related to salary.

I currently make around Rs 45,000 per month in New Delhi (INR - 2 years experience). If I switch to another job in India itself, I can expect a minimum of Rs 60,000 per month (a decent income, own a flat so no rent paid).

Now, I talked to peers in my industry working in Dubai and was advised that I can expect AED 10k to 15k per month with my experience.

I am married and my parents live with me. If I move to Dubai, my wife will live with me and parents are expected to live too for most of the time (say, 7-9 months a year).

My family lifestyle in India is not of a lower mid-class one, but also not a lavish one - So I am expecting something similar to follow in Dubai.

Considering that I get a job (I am seeking aggressively) and do not get Housing, what would be the minimum salary I should expect to support a family of three (wife + parents, no kids yet).

I have gone through a lot of posts and answers on Salary questions, including answers on Quora but still cannot decide if I can make a decent living in about AED 10-15k.

If we do a rough breakup of expenditure. I am using ?? as placeholders for money:

Housing - A 2 bedroom flat in any place with decent Indian locality: AED ??
Travel - Can take bus/metro to work, taxi for traveling with family on weekends: ??
Food - Wife can cook, should save some costs. Eating out on weekends. No fine-dining or luxury restaurants needed: ??
Shopping - For an average lifestyle: ??
Flights - Parents/wife may travel to India frequently: ??

My father gets a monthly pension which can be used for expenses in Dubai. It should be around AED 2000 per month.

Waiting for input! 

Thanks!


----------



## svgeorge

shan.zack said:


> Housing - A 2 bedroom flat in any place with decent Indian locality: AED ??
> Travel - Can take bus/metro to work, taxi for traveling with family on weekends: ??
> Food - Wife can cook, should save some costs. Eating out on weekends. No fine-dining or luxury restaurants needed: ??
> Shopping - For an average lifestyle: ??
> Flights - Parents/wife may travel to India frequently: ??
> 
> My father gets a monthly pension which can be used for expenses in Dubai. It should be around AED 2000 per month.
> 
> Waiting for input!
> 
> Thanks!


Frankly, you are better off in India. Based on your current salary in India, the corresponding salary in Dubai looks like a fair estimation. At AED15K, you and your wife may be just about able to eke out a living. It is sufficient for a bachelor, just about enough for a couple, but definitely not doable for a 4-member family. 

A decent 1bhk in the cheapest areas would cost you minimum 5k a month all inclusive. Forget about bringing your parents here. I believe you need minimum salary of 20k to process parents' residency visa, and also mandatorily require a 2bhk.

Anyway, you said you are actively looking for a job here. If that's the case, I suggest you first get a job and come on your own. Get settled, then bring your wife and let her also find a job. Once you both have settled down here, then evaluate if you can afford to bring parents here. ATB!


----------



## Yogi26

Hi all.

I have applied for a job as a software developer for a major bank in the UAE through a consultancy firm.

If I get the job my wife and myself would be moving to Dubai.

Initially I thought that 20000 AED would be sufficient but after reading some posts I have some doubts.

My wife is a teacher and should be able to find a job quite quickly AFAIK.

Would this salary be enough?

Taking into consideration I would need to save at least 3000 AED a month.

I have 2 years experience in Financial soft ware development.


----------



## shan.zack

svgeorge said:


> Frankly, you are better off in India. Based on your current salary in India, the corresponding salary in Dubai looks like a fair estimation. At AED15K, you and your wife may be just about able to eke out a living. It is sufficient for a bachelor, just about enough for a couple, but definitely not doable for a 4-member family.
> 
> A decent 1bhk in the cheapest areas would cost you minimum 5k a month all inclusive. Forget about bringing your parents here. I believe you need minimum salary of 20k to process parents' residency visa, and also mandatorily require a 2bhk.
> 
> Anyway, you said you are actively looking for a job here. If that's the case, I suggest you first get a job and come on your own. Get settled, then bring your wife and let her also find a job. Once you both have settled down here, then evaluate if you can afford to bring parents here. ATB!


Thank you for the advice! So AED 15k is the minimum I should look out for, that too without bringing parents.

hmm looks like I need to gain another year of experience in India to have better chances of a good salary there


----------



## svgeorge

Yogi26 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I have applied for a job as a software developer for a major bank in the UAE through a consultancy firm.
> 
> If I get the job my wife and myself would be moving to Dubai.
> 
> Initially I thought that 20000 AED would be sufficient but after reading some posts I have some doubts.
> 
> My wife is a teacher and should be able to find a job quite quickly AFAIK.
> 
> Would this salary be enough?
> 
> Taking into consideration I would need to save at least 3000 AED a month.
> 
> I have 2 years experience in Financial soft ware development.


If you plan to live a lavish villa life, then of course 20k is not doable. But for a software engineer with only 2 years experience, I think 20k is a very good salary. Then your wife might also land a job in one of the schools. So, together I think you can live pretty comfortably.


----------



## evilblaskett

Got an offer as Sales Executive (or equivalent position) from one of the new Amusement Parks opened in Dubai.

AED6k per month, including all allowances (housing, transportation) + insurance and flight ticket (once at year). 2 days off.

Commission based on sales of tickets (starting from 2500 onwards).

On the way to refuse it....very low offer, but evaluating to keep it to remain in Dubai and look for something better in the meantime.

Any suggestion?


----------



## LawofLon

*Is my offer okay*

Hi all,

I've been creeping on this thread for years building up to finding work in Dubai, finally hopefully may be on to something.

Im a Global IT manager working for an SME in London Im hopefully going to be offered a role at a multinational as a Head of 

I've been offed 23k monthly basic so far with no mention of housing allowance or anything else.

I would be moving with my brother and elderly mother initially till i'm settled

I feel that if i'm not offered housing transport and relocation this isn't a good offer.

Can I ask anybody's opinion on the initial offer and my other compensation needs?

warm regards,


----------



## kated123

Hi we are looking at relocating with 3 kids. I have been offered a package of 19k AED a month, My package also includes accommodation, schooling, healthcare and annual flights home. My husband will also work and we would be expecting a similar salary without the benefits. Is this a good salary for a family? Could we expect to save a significant amount of the second salary? 
Thanks


----------



## TallyHo

With accommodation, schooling, health care fully covered/provided by your employer, and annual flights home, then yes, your family will live decently enough on the base 19k.

Everything your husband makes is bonus.



kated123 said:


> Hi we are looking at relocating with 3 kids. I have been offered a package of 19k AED a month, My package also includes accommodation, schooling, healthcare and annual flights home. My husband will also work and we would be expecting a similar salary without the benefits. Is this a good salary for a family? Could we expect to save a significant amount of the second salary?
> Thanks


----------



## Sarah_999

Hi everyone! In advance, thank you so much for your insights. I really appreciate your valuable feedback. 
OK so this is the package I've been offered:
Based in Abu Dhabi
Monthly wage = 18k dirhams 
Health insurance 
1 return airfare back to Australia per year 
1 months holiday per year.
There is in inclusion of transport or accommodation expenses. How does my wage fair in light of this? How affordable is it to live there re. rent & transport? I will be working in Al Nahyan so ideally want to reside close by. Thanks very much!


----------



## Sarah_999

To clarify - there is NO accommodation or transport allowance included.


----------



## shan.zack

LawofLon said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been creeping on this thread for years building up to finding work in Dubai, finally hopefully may be on to something.
> 
> Im a Global IT manager working for an SME in London Im hopefully going to be offered a role at a multinational as a Head of
> 
> I've been offed 23k monthly basic so far with no mention of housing allowance or anything else.
> 
> I would be moving with my brother and elderly mother initially till i'm settled
> 
> I feel that if i'm not offered housing transport and relocation this isn't a good offer.
> 
> Can I ask anybody's opinion on the initial offer and my other compensation needs?
> 
> warm regards,


I have been going through this thread too. I have also been in discussions with my industry peers in Dubai. I too am in the IT field.

However, with just 2 years of experience, I have been told by my juniors that I can get 15k easily. Maybe If I push hard, or wait another year... I suppose I maybe able to get 20k per month. 

Comparing this with someone who actually has many more years of experience and is actually a "head of", 23k seems less.


----------



## LawofLon

*23k Lonfdon to Dubai*

Thanks for your reply, I've been in IT for 3 years overall with 2 as a manager, I think I need more years under my belt to push a bit higher, in anycase they offered 25k with interest free loan for accommodation annual flights and first months free accommodation of my choosing, as well as relocation flights and shipping for my stuff to come over. 

I want to see where I can go salary wise once i'm over there.

Good luck mate I hope you find a role to!!


----------



## laxnyvr

long time lurker, first time poster!

i'm expecting an offer shortly from my existing company, a bank, to transfer from Canada to Dubai. i'm currently a director and am transferring into a parity role except my responsibility will go from just Canada to 20 countries within MENA. 

i'm currently making $130K CAD / $360K AED ($30K AED pm) which is $90K CAD / $290K AED ($24 AED pm) after taxes.

the woman currently in the role, she is single and from Morocco, told me she is making a base salary of $385K AED annually ($32K AED pm) + $240K AED ($20K AED pm) for housing, healthcare and other. i'm unsure of what the breakout is within that as i didn't want to pry. 

i am married with two school age children and my questions are as follows:

- i've read multiple places that i should expect a 15-25% increase in base salary moving to Dubai from North America, which would be $35 - $37.5K AED pm. i've also heard that men and those from North America can expect to make more than women and those from MENA. (as an aside this concept is mind boggling to me!) given her base salary, should i be expecting and or pushing for the 15-25% over my existing salary or more than that given her base is already 7% above mine?

- we currently live in a larger 4 bed new suburban home, very nicely finished by North American standards, and both drive higher end recent model cars (bmw and infiniti). given i'm not sure of the break out of the $20K AED 'housing, health and other' i don't know if that includes transport or what i should be expecting and pushing for here. would it be correct to assume i would get more than that given i have a family? based on my going through dubizzle i think we would like to have the total $20K AED, or even more, per month for just housing... could i push for or should i expect more?

- i'm expecting 100% coverage of schooling and health for myself and my family

- i'm hoping for at least one trip home annually for myself and my family

Other stuff - we go out maybe once a week for dinner, but don't smoke or drink. we'd like to do one or two nicer trips a year, think starwood type hotels (definitely not a motel but not the ritz either). we would definitely like to save as much as we possibly can - that, the education for our kids and the cultural / travel opportunities are the main reasons for the move, but saving is the main idea here.

based on the above what should i be expecting and or pushing for from my company? are my lifestyle expectations reasonable based on that?

any help / insight is appreciated!


----------



## shan.zack

LawofLon said:


> Thanks for your reply, I've been in IT for 3 years overall with 2 as a manager, I think I need more years under my belt to push a bit higher, in anycase they offered 25k with interest free loan for accommodation annual flights and first months free accommodation of my choosing, as well as relocation flights and shipping for my stuff to come over.
> 
> I want to see where I can go salary wise once i'm over there.
> 
> Good luck mate I hope you find a role to!!



Sorry! I thought you had a lot of years of experience under your belt! 

For someone with 3 years experience, I think the deal is a decent one. 

Thank you!


----------



## shan.zack

laxnyvr said:


> long time lurker, first time poster!
> 
> i'm expecting an offer shortly from my existing company, a bank, to transfer from Canada to Dubai. i'm currently a director and am transferring into a parity role except my responsibility will go from just Canada to 20 countries within MENA.
> 
> i'm currently making $130K CAD / $360K AED ($30K AED pm) which is $90K CAD / $290K AED ($24 AED pm) after taxes.
> 
> the woman currently in the role, she is single and from Morocco, told me she is making a base salary of $385K AED annually ($32K AED pm) + $240K AED ($20K AED pm) for housing, healthcare and other. i'm unsure of what the breakout is within that as i didn't want to pry.
> 
> i am married with two school age children and my questions are as follows:
> 
> - i've read multiple places that i should expect a 15-25% increase in base salary moving to Dubai from North America, which would be $35 - $37.5K AED pm. i've also heard that men and those from North America can expect to make more than women and those from MENA. (as an aside this concept is mind boggling to me!) given her base salary, should i be expecting and or pushing for the 15-25% over my existing salary or more than that given her base is already 7% above mine?
> 
> - we currently live in a larger 4 bed new suburban home, very nicely finished by North American standards, and both drive higher end recent model cars (bmw and infiniti). given i'm not sure of the break out of the $20K AED 'housing, health and other' i don't know if that includes transport or what i should be expecting and pushing for here. would it be correct to assume i would get more than that given i have a family? based on my going through dubizzle i think we would like to have the total $20K AED, or even more, per month for just housing... could i push for or should i expect more?
> 
> - i'm expecting 100% coverage of schooling and health for myself and my family
> 
> - i'm hoping for at least one trip home annually for myself and my family
> 
> Other stuff - we go out maybe once a week for dinner, but don't smoke or drink. we'd like to do one or two nicer trips a year, think starwood type hotels (definitely not a motel but not the ritz either). we would definitely like to save as much as we possibly can - that, the education for our kids and the cultural / travel opportunities are the main reasons for the move, but saving is the main idea here.
> 
> based on the above what should i be expecting and or pushing for from my company? are my lifestyle expectations reasonable based on that?
> 
> any help / insight is appreciated!


_*i'm currently making $130K CAD / $360K AED ($30K AED pm) which is $90K CAD / $290K AED ($24 AED pm) after taxes.*_

I got confused on seeing $30k AED. I suppose you mean just 30k AED. The $ and AED can't go together! Haha just a small typo from your end I believe, but made me scratch my head for a few minutes!


----------



## laxnyvr

Oh right! Haha

you're correct I meant 30 AED!


----------



## shan.zack

laxnyvr said:


> Oh right! Haha
> 
> you're correct I meant 30 AED!


I think you should post once you have the initial offer and salary breakup from the company. This should give the other members more idea on advising.

I wish I could answer your queries but I am at a very different level than yours, although gone through this thread a lot. I am still looking...


----------



## MishyM

My husband has recently been offered a position (Enterprise Architect) at Al-Futtaim in Festival City. Salary negotiations are underway with an offer of 600,000AED p/a, so 50,000AED p/m. We are a family of 4 (kids aged 9 and 3). 

- Is this a reasonable offer? 
- What else should we be including/ask for?
- Al-Futtaim is a massive company, is it a good company to work for?
- If I am sponsored in by my husband, could I get a job once I'm there and the kids are settled?

Realistically, we can only consider this move if we would be comfortable and be able to save a little...


----------



## w_man

laxnyvr said:


> long time lurker, first time poster!
> 
> i'm expecting an offer shortly from my existing company, a bank, to transfer from Canada to Dubai. i'm currently a director and am transferring into a parity role except my responsibility will go from just Canada to 20 countries within MENA.
> 
> i'm currently making $130K CAD / $360K AED ($30K AED pm) which is $90K CAD / $290K AED ($24 AED pm) after taxes.
> 
> the woman currently in the role, she is single and from Morocco, told me she is making a base salary of $385K AED annually ($32K AED pm) + $240K AED ($20K AED pm) for housing, healthcare and other. i'm unsure of what the breakout is within that as i didn't want to pry.
> 
> i am married with two school age children and my questions are as follows:
> 
> - i've read multiple places that i should expect a 15-25% increase in base salary moving to Dubai from North America, which would be $35 - $37.5K AED pm. i've also heard that men and those from North America can expect to make more than women and those from MENA. (as an aside this concept is mind boggling to me!) given her base salary, should i be expecting and or pushing for the 15-25% over my existing salary or more than that given her base is already 7% above mine?
> 
> - we currently live in a larger 4 bed new suburban home, very nicely finished by North American standards, and both drive higher end recent model cars (bmw and infiniti). given i'm not sure of the break out of the $20K AED 'housing, health and other' i don't know if that includes transport or what i should be expecting and pushing for here. would it be correct to assume i would get more than that given i have a family? based on my going through dubizzle i think we would like to have the total $20K AED, or even more, per month for just housing... could i push for or should i expect more?
> 
> - i'm expecting 100% coverage of schooling and health for myself and my family
> 
> - i'm hoping for at least one trip home annually for myself and my family
> 
> Other stuff - we go out maybe once a week for dinner, but don't smoke or drink. we'd like to do one or two nicer trips a year, think starwood type hotels (definitely not a motel but not the ritz either). we would definitely like to save as much as we possibly can - that, the education for our kids and the cultural / travel opportunities are the main reasons for the move, but saving is the main idea here.
> 
> based on the above what should i be expecting and or pushing for from my company? are my lifestyle expectations reasonable based on that?
> 
> any help / insight is appreciated!


I am not in the banking sector but from a regional director level position - I would think a 'good' package would be at a minimum 15% above your current, so about 35k pm. This should be your base salary. Housing, healthcare for the family, kids schooling, transportation and 1 flight home for the family (business class) should be added on top. 

You seem to have already done your research so have an idea of what villas cost here. You can easily get a 4 bedroom villa for 180k or you can also spend 350k+. I would consider the fact that *good* healthcare will be very expensive for your entire family eg: we go through BUPA and it costs roughly 60k per year for my family. School fees are extremely expensive as well, think 50-80k per year per child. Now calculating all these items against the existing benefit package to the Morocco lady (240k), they'd have to top it up by quite a bit to have you move over.

Like someone suggested, let's see what they offer you and folks here might be able to give you a better idea. Personally, I wouldn't come here if they don't offer me what I have mentioned above.


----------



## laxnyvr

thanks very much w_man and shan.zack! hoping for an official offer next week, will follow up then.


----------



## TallyHo

.....


----------



## TallyHo

Salaries obviously varies but among my friends, regional directors with an extensive footprint make anywhere from 60-100+K all inclusive. The Moroccan woman making 52K / month as a single tells me someone in your place should expect a starting level of 60k AED / month (the differential being subsidies towards school fees). 

I was going to start typing a more detailed reply but decided against it. When you get your initial offer, come back here and tell us what it is and we will tell you what lifestyle you can expect on that package.



laxnyvr said:


> thanks very much w_man and shan.zack! hoping for an official offer next week, will follow up then.


----------



## laxnyvr

Thanks TallyHo! I will for sure


----------



## Clevedon

*350,000naed p.a.*

Hi,
My husband is in discussions about a position in AD where the annual salary would be 350,000 aed. (There may be room to negotiate slightly higher but not much I suspect.) That includes everything apart from annual flights, medical insurance and 21 days salary at the end of 3 years as a gratuity.

Initially, it will just be him working as I will be at home with our 18 month old. I would anticipate working after the first year at which point we would need a live-in nanny as I believe this is cheaper than a nursery place?

We would ideally want to rent a 3 bedroom apartment.

Our aim is to live modestly and save as much money as possible. 

Is this realistic on 350,000 or would it only be worthwhile once I was working?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Clevedon

Think I posted that in the wrong place. Sorry if I did admin. I will start a new thread.


----------



## TallyHo

The package offer is just under 30,000 a month.

It's doable for a couple with a toddler.

You won't save much money. Especially if you need a 3-bedroom apartment. 

If you work (making another 15-20k) then your family is much better placed. 

Nannies aren't necessarily cheaper than nursery places but if you combine the childcare with housekeeping then it works out to be an efficient solution. I'll leave aside the whole issue of young Filipinas being qualified as child minders.... many do it and it works out just fine. 



Clevedon said:


> Hi,
> My husband is in discussions about a position in AD where the annual salary would be 350,000 aed. (There may be room to negotiate slightly higher but not much I suspect.) That includes everything apart from annual flights, medical insurance and 21 days salary at the end of 3 years as a gratuity.
> 
> Initially, it will just be him working as I will be at home with our 18 month old. I would anticipate working after the first year at which point we would need a live-in nanny as I believe this is cheaper than a nursery place?
> 
> We would ideally want to rent a 3 bedroom apartment.
> 
> Our aim is to live modestly and save as much money as possible.
> 
> Is this realistic on 350,000 or would it only be worthwhile once I was working?
> 
> Thanks in advance


----------



## Clevedon

Thanks very much for your reply. Much appreciated


----------



## mitoke

*Cost of living*

Do you think 14000-18000 AED/Monthly is decent to live off of and still save for a family of three(couple and infant)? Housing and medical insurance are already taken care of and we don't drink, go to clubs, etc. We'll either be in Abu Dhabi or Dubai.


----------



## LesFroggitts

mitoke said:


> Do you think 14000-18000 AED/Monthly is decent to live off of and still save for a family of three(couple and infant)? Housing and medical insurance are already taken care of and we don't drink, go to clubs, etc. We'll either be in Abu Dhabi or Dubai.


It's probably just about livable, but your initial months will feel like it's not - all the initial one off expenses will hurt (transport / housing deposit / agent's commission / utility deposits). I would be looking for more, around the 20k minimum in order to put some away for a rainy day. I'm presuming that your annual flights are also taken care of.


----------



## TallyHo

He says his housing is taken care of and I assume that to mean the company is providing accommodation. So that's a major headache and expense out of the way, although I'd verify if the housing includes utilities / internet or not, and the actual location of the housing. No way I'd take free housing in Sharjah if the job is in Jebel Ali!

He'll be all right on 14-18k a month for transportation and everyday living expenses. Always good to negotiate a bit more, of course. 



LesFroggitts said:


> It's probably just about livable, but your initial months will feel like it's not - all the initial one off expenses will hurt (transport / housing deposit / agent's commission / utility deposits). I would be looking for more, around the 20k minimum in order to put some away for a rainy day. I'm presuming that your annual flights are also taken care of.


----------



## MG22

Friends,

I am presently in India and in the process of negotiating one offer for Dubai. I am being offered AED 17500 PM and IN addition I am getting medical cover and a flight ticket per year.

I am planning to be moving as an individual for this contract of 12 - 18 months 

Is this good enough


----------



## Brigita

*Waitress Position*

Hello all,

I have been offered a package in the hospitality industry as a waitress in a new restaurant opening in Dubai. I am a single, 22 year old female. 

My job package includes;


1. AED 2500 p/month salary,
2. Tips up to AED 3000 per month,
3. Excellent shared Accommodation,
4. Transport to and from work to my accommodation,
5. Trips to my home country and back, including annual leave,
6. Visa expenses,
7. Health Insurance.

Please keep in mind - I am more excited about moving abroad, and experiencing new cultures and people - The small salary does not completely bring me down, Even if I'd stay there for a few years.

Please can I have your opinions on this offer.

Thank you


----------



## Stevesolar

Brigita said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have been offered a package in the hospitality industry as a waitress in a new restaurant opening in Dubai. I am a single, 22 year old female.
> 
> My job package includes;
> 
> 
> 1. AED 2500 p/month salary,
> 2. Tips up to AED 3000 per month,
> 3. Excellent shared Accommodation,
> 4. Transport to and from work to my accommodation,
> 5. Trips to my home country and back, including annual leave,
> 6. Visa expenses,
> 7. Health Insurance.
> 
> Please keep in mind - I am more excited about moving abroad, and experiencing new cultures and people - The small salary does not completely bring me down, Even if I'd stay there for a few years.
> 
> Please can I have your opinions on this offer.
> 
> Thank you


Hi,
In that industry you will hardly have any time to spend your money - as you will probably be working 12 hours per day, 6 days per week and your accomodation will be at least an hour each way from your place of work.
Tips will be variable and unlikely to be at the level you indicated.
Accomodation will be a room share with other people - unlikely to be a single room to yourself.
This type of job and salary is aimed at people from countries east of Dubai - not west.
In my opinion - you would be mad to take a job that will earn you less than 2 euros per hour.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Mambo21

Just to add, it appears that many restaurants open in Dubai, and about as many close just as quickly. Not many end up having staying power, so please take that into consideration as well.


----------



## Brigita

Thank you for your message! 

Could you please tell me what is wrong with the east of Dubai? just seems you mean east as a disadvantage. This restaurant seems promising as there is already a franchise in other continents, as well as one opened in Dubai. I agree- the small salary does sound very cheap.


----------



## svgeorge

MG22 said:


> Friends,
> 
> I am presently in India and in the process of negotiating one offer for Dubai. I am being offered AED 17500 PM and IN addition I am getting medical cover and a flight ticket per year.
> 
> I am planning to be moving as an individual for this contract of 12 - 18 months
> 
> Is this good enough


Yes, it is good enough for a start. 

You didn't mention anything about your age, experience, industry, qualification etc, so I'm going to assume you're an IT guy in your late 20s.


----------



## Stevesolar

Brigita said:


> Thank you for your message!
> 
> Could you please tell me what is wrong with the east of Dubai? just seems you mean east as a disadvantage. This restaurant seems promising as there is already a franchise in other continents, as well as one opened in Dubai. I agree- the small salary does sound very cheap.


Hi, 
It means it is rare to see Irish people serving in restaurants.
Staff are mainly from Philippines, India, Nepal, Sri Lanka, Pakistan etc.
These are lower cost countries than Western Europe - so salary expectations and work ethics are different.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Nightowler

Brigita said:


> Thank you for your message!
> 
> Could you please tell me what is wrong with the east of Dubai? just seems you mean east as a disadvantage. This restaurant seems promising as there is already a franchise in other continents, as well as one opened in Dubai. I agree- the small salary does sound very cheap.


There is nothing wrong with east of Dubai - they are simply referring to people from countries such as India, Sri Lanka, Philippines etc where money goes much much further back home and they can be hired at much lower wage rates than western expats.

This is not a job for you, honestly.


----------



## Sunder

Brigita said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have been offered a package in the hospitality industry as a waitress in a new restaurant opening in Dubai. I am a single, 22 year old female.
> 
> My job package includes;
> 
> 
> 1. AED 2500 p/month salary,
> 2. Tips up to AED 3000 per month,
> 3. Excellent shared Accommodation,
> 4. Transport to and from work to my accommodation,
> 5. Trips to my home country and back, including annual leave,
> 6. Visa expenses,
> 7. Health Insurance.
> 
> Please keep in mind - I am more excited about moving abroad, and experiencing new cultures and people - The small salary does not completely bring me down, Even if I'd stay there for a few years.
> 
> Please can I have your opinions on this offer.
> 
> Thank you


Hi Brigi,

The salary is way too low and I wonder if you would get so much of tips every month. The "Excellent" shared accommodation also worries me, there is a 99% possibility that you are going to share a room with 3-4 roomies.

If you really want to move abroad then Australia, Singapore and other countries in far east can be a good choice. 

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## td_gs

Hello everyone,

I am considering a move from Orange County, California to Dubai. I would be relocating with my wife (does not work) and my 2 children (5 and 7).

I've been given a verbal offer for a position as a Director with the following package:

50-55k AED/month
Health insurance for me and family
Life insurance for me
26 days vacation
Relocation
Annual flight home

I've pushed them to help provide for schooling for my children as that is obviously quite expensive, however they've insisted it is not a perk they provide. Any thoughts on this? We would like to live in the Marina area however with consideration for transport to and from school would this be a bad location?


----------



## td_gs

Also should add I am currently making $160k USD in California


----------



## TallyHo

Assuming it's 55k a month.

It meets my benchmark as a decent package for a western expat family with two children to educate. Meaning it will allow you to live a middle class lifestyle in some comfort and still put aside around 10-15k a month in savings.

Annual expenditures:
3 bed Marina apartment: 170,000
School fees at ASD for two kids: 180,000 
Total: 350,000 (29,000 per month)

Monthly expenditures: 10-15k to cover groceries, entertainment, operating two cars. 

Remainder: 10k for savings. 

Is it worth it to you?

55k a month does translate to close to 180,000 USD per year, which is more than you currently make and the first $105,000 will be tax free. But once you deduct the taxes you pay on the remainder (a bit more can be deducted for housing expenses), and factor in the school fees compared to your presumably free local schools in California, then factor in the lack of contribution to pensions or social security, are you really better off? 

If you're already worried about school fees then what does your instinct tell you? There are cheaper schools (Dubai American Academy is slightly cheaper), cheaper apartments/villas not in the Marina, which together can bring down your base outlays and increase your savings marginals. Are they worth it? 

Money is not always the most important reason for coming to Dubai for everyone, but it surely is an important one. Some people do take offers that make them no better off, but within a year or two parlay it into even higher salaries and positions. Others never do and leave Dubai in a few years actually worse off. 



td_gs said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am considering a move from Orange County, California to Dubai. I would be relocating with my wife (does not work) and my 2 children (5 and 7).
> 
> I've been given a verbal offer for a position as a Director with the following package:
> 
> 50-55k AED/month
> Health insurance for me and family
> Life insurance for me
> 26 days vacation
> Relocation
> Annual flight home
> 
> I've pushed them to help provide for schooling for my children as that is obviously quite expensive, however they've insisted it is not a perk they provide. Any thoughts on this? We would like to live in the Marina area however with consideration for transport to and from school would this be a bad location?


----------



## Heather_CDN

Good morning all,


I have been in Dubai now for a few months and i wanted to gauge where I am and see how you think i made out with my package ... I have a total of 6 years experience with the company I am currently working for as this was an internal transfer. I came in as a Service Engineer ( no degree in Engineering ) 

IT Industry ( Audio Visual/Sound )

-20,000AED Per Month
-80,000 For Housing --- i ended up in JVC 
-Phone Provided for
-Car Provided for including Gas
-Includes Insurance -- Aetna we ended up with
-2X Flights home per year ( or if i choose not to go home i can travel to other destinations based on what it would cost to go home )
-and the standard month of vacation

Thanks all


----------



## Sunder

Heather_CDN said:


> Good morning all,
> 
> 
> I have been in Dubai now for a few months and i wanted to gauge where I am and see how you think i made out with my package ... I have a total of 6 years experience with the company I am currently working for as this was an internal transfer. I came in as a Service Engineer ( no degree in Engineering )
> 
> IT Industry ( Audio Visual/Sound )
> 
> -20,000AED Per Month
> -80,000 For Housing --- i ended up in JVC
> -Phone Provided for
> -Car Provided for including Gas
> -Includes Insurance -- Aetna we ended up with
> -2X Flights home per year ( or if i choose not to go home i can travel to other destinations based on what it would cost to go home )
> -and the standard month of vacation
> 
> Thanks all


Much better than other counterparts with 6 yrs exp with no Engg degree.


----------



## Heather_CDN

Sunder said:


> Much better than other counterparts with 6 yrs exp with no Engg degree.



I am thinking it must be because I have been with the same company coming up on 7yrs, i mean don't get me wrong i do have some Certs

- Crestron P201
- AMX Certified 
- BIAMP, QSC, Clearone, BSS, Sound Structure ( really anything DSP )
- CISCO Cert
- CTS/D/I


----------



## d3json

twowheelsgood said:


> Thats because you're looking at websites which address the bottom end of the market.
> 
> For better offers, you need to network widely in the relevant industry and access specific company careers pages and directly through contacts. You negotiate your package with the employer.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what you need to get better jobs - did you imagine you would get better jobs with no experience and no skills ?


I am looking for a job in DUbai since last week.

This is the most informative advice I received so far about the strategy for finding job.

Thanks man.


----------



## piyu31

I have been offered 20k AED per month that is split into 11k base, 7k housing and 2k transportation. I have 7yrs software dev exp. Is this salary okay for a couple? 
They would be covering insurance and flight ticket to home country every year.
Any help is appreciated.

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## svgeorge

piyu31 said:


> I have been offered 20k AED per month that is split into 11k base, 7k housing and 2k transportation. I have 7yrs software dev exp. Is this salary okay for a couple?
> They would be covering insurance and flight ticket to home country every year.
> Any help is appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


Are you really working in Aus? How much do you currently make, to even consider a 20k offer in Dubai at 7 years IT experience?


----------



## piyu31

svgeorge said:


> Are you really working in Aus? How much do you currently make, to even consider a 20k offer in Dubai at 7 years IT experience?


118k/yr

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Longinius

Hi all, 
I recently recieved an offer from telco company for a Head of.. position. 
They're offering now 8k euro monthly (translates to ~32к AED per month) + flights. 

There's a big question bout allowances, hopefully they'll cover insurance and housing. 

#1 question is if 32k is ok or not for the family of three (with newborn, wife won't go to job so no nannies or schools required). AFAIK - in the worst case - 1 bedroom in decent area will cost me around 100-120k AED yearly, so there's around 20k left per month. We don't actually care about savings (would be nice but if not - no problem) because for me it's a major career lift and I'll make 3 times more when back home in 1-2 years, so opportunity costs are o.k.

#2 question do we actually need a car, because I'm kind of Uber guy and prefer back seat, browsing emails, making calls etc. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Byja

Longinius said:


> Hi all,
> I recently recieved an offer from telco company for a Head of.. position.
> They're offering now 8k euro monthly (translates to ~32к AED per month) + flights.


I'd say it's a bit low for a "head of...." in telco, but it depends on what kind of telco company it is, etc.
I'm a telco engineer, and I make a bit more than that, but I also know others who make less. All the managers I know, however, make more than that.



> There's a big question bout allowances, hopefully they'll cover insurance and housing.


Medical for you and all family members should be provided, ask for confirmation.
As for the housing, ask for housing advance, so that you can pay rent in one cheque if needed.



> #1 question is if 32k is ok or not for the family of three (with newborn, wife won't go to job so no nannies or schools required). AFAIK - in the worst case - 1 bedroom in decent area will cost me around 100-120k AED yearly, so there's around 20k left per month.


It is ok, but not for a lavish lifestyle.
Ask for education allowance. Time flies quickly in Dubai. I still remember how I got here on a 6 month contract... more than 4 years ago.



> We don't actually care about savings (would be nice but if not - no problem) because for me it's a major career lift and I'll make 3 times more when back home in 1-2 years, so opportunity costs are o.k.


Wow... an optimistic telco employee...



> #2 question do we actually need a car, because I'm kind of Uber guy and prefer back seat, browsing emails, making calls etc.


Short answer: yes.


----------



## powerwandata

I am a 31 years old guy working in software industry and I received an offer from a Dubai startup

14.500 initial salary
5.500 rent
600 transport

I am a married man, no kids and I am thinking about renting a 1 bedroom apartment near Silicon Oasis

What should I expect?


----------



## The Rascal

powerwandata said:


> I am a 31 years old guy working in software industry and I received an offer from a Dubai startup
> 
> 14.500 initial salary
> 5.500 rent
> 600 transport
> 
> I am a married man, no kids and I am thinking about renting a 1 bedroom apartment near Silicon Oasis
> 
> What should I expect?


I'd expect they would pay you what you agree, so 20,600 all in per month. Why would you expect anything different?


----------



## powerwandata

The Rascal said:


> I'd expect they would pay you what you agree, so 20,600 all in per month. Why would you expect anything different?


I meant if 20,600 was enough to live a nice life in Dubai. I am not expecting any luxuries but I would like to be able to go to movies with my wife a couple of times a month, have a nice dinner or go to a club once in a while, buy the things I need from standard brands (Like a shirt from Zara, a jeans from Levis or a kitchen utensil)...


----------



## natali-new

What is the average house allowance in Dubai for expats ?
I talk abt representative office of international company (pharma, fmcg etc)


----------



## UKMS

natali-new said:


> What is the average house allowance in Dubai for expats ?
> I talk abt representative office of international company (pharma, fmcg etc)


Depends entirely on the role (and assuming you get housing allowance)...... where I work (global tech company) housing allowance ranges from 50k to 400k+ per year


----------



## natali-new

UKMS said:


> natali-new said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the average house allowance in Dubai for expats ?
> I talk abt representative office of international company (pharma, fmcg etc)
> 
> 
> 
> Depends entirely on the role (and assuming you get housing allowance)...... where I work (global tech company) housing allowance ranges from 50k to 400k+ per year
Click to expand...

International pharmaceutical company, not Dubai office but office of gulf region in Dubai . Financial controller


----------



## Stevesolar

natali-new said:


> International pharmaceutical company, not Dubai office but office of gulf region in Dubai . Financial controller


Hi,
Realistically many companies don't really offer a housing allowance - it's simply built into the salary package and mentioned as an amount on the contract - to lower the final gratuity package (as this is based on the basic salary - not the total package).
Gone are the days of good salaries plus an additional housing package - except for specialist roles such as doctors, nurses, teachers etc.
Financial controllers are not really classed as specialist, in this sense.
The key is how much the total package offered and whether that compares well with your expectations, home country salaries etc. and if it is enough to live on especially as you are not in your home country.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## natali-new

Stevesolar said:


> natali-new said:
> 
> 
> 
> International pharmaceutical company, not Dubai office but office of gulf region in Dubai . Financial controller
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> Realistically many companies don't really offer a housing allowance - it's simply built into the salary package and mentioned as an amount on the contract - to lower the final gratuity package (as this is based on the basic salary - not the total package).
> Gone are the days of good salaries plus an additional housing package - except for specialist roles such as doctors, nurses, teachers etc.
> Financial controllers are not really classed as specialist, in this sense.
> The key is how much the total package offered and whether that compares well with your expectations, home country salaries etc. and if it is enough to live on especially as you are not in your home country.
> Cheers
> Steve
Click to expand...

Thank you so much for all details and have a great evening


----------



## The Rascal

pammodels said:


> I am very late to this chat.


Your point being?


----------



## gowhar15

helsgaub said:


> Hi Asad
> 
> Doctors in the UAE are split into 5 catagories:
> 
> Intern, Resident, GP's, Specialist and Consultant however I only have experience in assisting GP's, Specialists and Consultants.
> 
> GP is the easiest post to get as the requirements are MBBS or MBChB or equivalent qualification from an accredited institution plus 2 years of clinic experience post Internship. However, it is a very competitive market. Many hospitals fill their GP vacancies in bulk by themselves. Some GP's can earn 30K AED per month but then there are other GP's out there barely getting 18K AED a month.
> 
> If you want to have a career in Cardiac Surgery, I do not recommend you going down the GP route, it would be very limiting for your future goals.
> 
> To work as a Specialist, you need MBBS or MBChB or equivalent qualification from an accredited institution and completion of specialty qualification as per the Recognized Specialty Certificate table in the UAE. The recognised qualification for Pakistan is MD in Clinical Medicine or Fellowship of College of Physicians and Surgeons in Pakistan (FCPS). Pakistan is classed as a Tier 3 Country so you will need 3 years of experience after taking this qualification in order to practice as a specialist.
> 
> Tier 3 qualification only makes you eligible for a Specialist role, not Consultant.
> 
> If you want to get Western-qualification to boost experience/attempt a higher salary, many of my doctor friends from Pakistan chose to a UK post graduate qualification such as Membership/Fellowship of the Royal Colleges in the specialty:
> MRCP, MRCPCh, MRCPed, MRCOG, MRCOpth, MRCPath, MRCOrth, MRCGP.
> 
> These qualifications are recognised by the UAE to work as a Specialist (when having 3 years experience after completion).
> 
> Also, these qualifications are recognised in the UK and you could work in the UK with any of the above, providing you prove your level of English with an IELTS test.


I dont see the writers name here. Dear, have you any idea about MRCS with 3 years experience.


----------



## potential-expat

*UK to UAE - salary package*

Morning all

Appreciate any thoughts / comments on the following offer with a Big 4 Accounting form based in Dubai .

Basic: 372k
Housing: 120k
Transport:24k
Annual travel: £11k
One off: 4k
Total annual cash: 527k AED
monthly c. 43k AED
annual flights back to UK, and medical, for family are included

I'm considering re-locating to Dubai from the UK with wife and child (5yrs).
Wife plans on working - but not secured employment yet - so lets assume she is unemployed for the purposes of this post.

I'm currently based in the UK on c. £80k 
Main motivations are 1, to work abroad and 2, financial (not expecting to save millions ! but as long as I am no worse off vs the UK), and 3, travel in the wider region.

Is the offer sensible to be able to afford a 3 bed villa type thing in a good location (commutable to Dubai Mall / Emaar Square), to pay for education and afford a car / usual amenities / shopping ?

Any advice / comments / thoughts - much appreciated.

cheers


----------



## Dave-o

It's not bad, but not amazing if you're used to an 80k lifestyle in the UK (although, 80k in London compared to 80k in Wales is a very different lifestyle) - you can spend your way through your salary easily here and costs of living are more comparable to London. Education will set you back an awful lot for a decent UK curriculum school unless you can negotiate it into your package.

120k won't get you anywhere near a 3-bed villa in a nice area if you base 'nice' on an 80k lifestyle in the uk, you'll have to put your hand in your pocket, you're looking upwards of 150k, 200k for a 'nice' one. Then don't forget with a villa you're looking at at least 5k a month to keep the garden watered and the place cool over the summer.

Don't forget putting money aside for pension - your employer won't contribute to a pension scheme here, NI shortfall, savings ... you won't be left with much.


----------



## potential-expat

Cheers Dave-o
Much appreciated



Dave-o said:


> It's not bad, but not amazing if you're used to an 80k lifestyle in the UK (although, 80k in London compared to 80k in Wales is a very different lifestyle) - you can spend your way through your salary easily here and costs of living are more comparable to London. Education will set you back an awful lot for a decent UK curriculum school unless you can negotiate it into your package.
> 
> 120k won't get you anywhere near a 3-bed villa in a nice area if you base 'nice' on an 80k lifestyle in the uk, you'll have to put your hand in your pocket, you're looking upwards of 150k, 200k for a 'nice' one. Then don't forget with a villa you're looking at at least 5k a month to keep the garden watered and the place cool over the summer.
> 
> Don't forget putting money aside for pension - your employer won't contribute to a pension scheme here, NI shortfall, savings ... you won't be left with much.


----------



## megatron34

*what to expect*

Hi, I'm a senior manager for a software company in the US (living in Texas). I am entertaining an opportunity to go to Dubai and work for a very large US software company. I have a wife (not working at the moment) and 2 kids (5 and 3). The company does not do expat packages, only relocation packages. I'm not at the stage to discuss package details, but looking for tips on what my expectations should be. Please be as detailed as possible. Thanks in advance.


----------



## UKMS

megatron34 said:


> Hi, I'm a senior manager for a software company in the US (living in Texas). I am entertaining an opportunity to go to Dubai and work for a very large US software company. I have a wife (not working at the moment) and 2 kids (5 and 3). The company does not do expat packages, only relocation packages. I'm not at the stage to discuss package details, but looking for tips on what my expectations should be. Please be as detailed as possible. Thanks in advance.


I've just moved here from the UK ..... is this a transfer within your existing company or new job completely. 

Regarding what your expectations should be is difficult to say without knowing what you do, what sort of lifestyle you are expecting and what your end goal is ? (Savings, career advancement etc etc) and even then it's difficult to say ..... once you know it might be worth posting what you are being offered or perhaps what you earn now and an idea of your lifestyle now.

I just did tons and tons of research although did have the advantage of being pretty familiar with the UAE before I took my job and moved here .....


----------



## megatron34

UKMS said:


> I've just moved here from the UK ..... is this a transfer within your existing company or new job completely.
> 
> Regarding what your expectations should be is difficult to say without knowing what you do, what sort of lifestyle you are expecting and what your end goal is ? (Savings, career advancement etc etc) and even then it's difficult to say ..... once you know it might be worth posting what you are being offered or perhaps what you earn now and an idea of your lifestyle now.
> 
> I just did tons and tons of research although did have the advantage of being pretty familiar with the UAE before I took my job and moved here .....


Great questions. 
- This is a new job completely.
- I work as a client engagement manager (glorified project manager) for a software company that's build on Salesforce CRM, the company has no presence in the Middle East.
- The new company is a very large global software company that does everything (competes with SAP, Microsoft, Salesforce, etc.). This company does not expat packages, only relocation packages.
- I want to live a comfortable lifestyle for my family and I. Villa in nice area, excellent schools (American or International system), two cars, maid (live in or out), extra activities for the family and kids, travel a couple of times a year, etc. And of course be able to save quite a bit as that is a key driver for people to move there.

Perhaps I can reach out to you directly since you just moved there. Would love to hear more about your experiences and stuff. Thanks!


----------



## UKMS

Sure ... PM


----------



## megatron34

UKMS said:


> Sure ... PM


I can't figure out how to do that


----------



## TallyHo

Interesting as it's the major companies that are more likely to offer the full expat packages, including separate housing allowances and school fees.

Based on the lifestyle description you mentioned in your post I would say you would want to spend around 200,000 for a decent 3-4 bedroom villa in a good area (plus another 10-15% on utilities, housing tax etc).

Then you have two children to educate. The top two American schools are American School of Dubai and Dubai American Academy. Most American families I know go to one or the other. There are other American curriculum schools but they have fewer Americans. School fees at those two schools are not cheap. Between 80,000 to 100,000 per child. 

Groceries and eating out - you asked this in a separate thread. I'd say budgeting 5k a month is realistic, you may spend less but you are unlikely to spend more unless you ramp up the dining out portion (which is perhaps too easily done in the UAE as the social life revolves heavily around eating out). 

Then you want to travel and save. 

Frankly, I think you need to be looking at a package figure of around 65,000 a month to make it work. That's 780,000 a year (approximately $212k USD). 

200k for housing 
160-200k for school fees at the better American schools

Now we're up to 360-400k just for housing and school fees. 

5k / month for food and two meals out a week + 5k / month to own/operate two midrange cars (this includes monthly car payments) = 10,000, or 120,000.

Now we're up to 480-520,000.

That leaves you with between 270-300k AED a year to play around with, out of which you will pay for holidays, the maid, savings, and yes, your income tax. US citizens are only tax free up to about $100k USD plus a bit more for housing expenditures. The rest of your salary is taxed at the regular tax rate. My guess is that tax will take out about half the remainder of your income, leaving you with approximately 150kish to fund the holidays, maid and savings. Say you spend 50k on holidays and 40k on the maid, you're left with 60k in savings. Is that good or bad?

65k a month as a minimum is probably a good target to justify coming out to Dubai based on what you've said. The more, the better (I'd try to go for at least 75k but remember that the more you make, the more in taxes you will still need to pay!). Alternatively, you can cut costs quite a bit by living in a cheaper villa (150k max) and looking at cheaper schools (no ASD for you), there are perfectly fine international schools usually in IB/UK curriculum for around 50k/year), don't shop at Spinneys but at Carrefour (maybe 700-800 a week in groceries instead of 1,000-1,200). 

The question is: will your company pay 65k? I have no idea what's fair for your industry but I also notice that you said your company has no presence in the region so you are testing the waters for them? If so, the risks are very high and that should be a justification to ask even more because what happens after a year or so if the work doesn't pan out and clients aren't forthcoming? Will they transfer you back to the US or it's goodbye, don't let the door hit you on the way out to redundancy? 




megatron34 said:


> Great questions.
> - This is a new job completely.
> - I work as a client engagement manager (glorified project manager) for a software company that's build on Salesforce CRM, the company has no presence in the Middle East.
> - The new company is a very large global software company that does everything (competes with SAP, Microsoft, Salesforce, etc.). This company does not expat packages, only relocation packages.
> - I want to live a comfortable lifestyle for my family and I. Villa in nice area, excellent schools (American or International system), two cars, maid (live in or out), extra activities for the family and kids, travel a couple of times a year, etc. And of course be able to save quite a bit as that is a key driver for people to move there.
> 
> Perhaps I can reach out to you directly since you just moved there. Would love to hear more about your experiences and stuff. Thanks!


----------



## megatron34

megatron34 said:


> I can't figure out how to do that


Sent you a PM, thanks.


----------



## megatron34

Thanks TallyHo, this was very helpful.


----------



## natali-new

US citizens are only tax free up to about $100k USD plus a bit more for housing expenditures. 


Is it for us citizens only ??


----------



## TallyHo

Each country has its own tax laws for its citizens. Some countries require their citizens to report income taxes on their entire global income regardless of where they live. Other countries only tax their incomes within the country. Some countries offer a tax exemption.

For example, the British HM Revenue allows British expats to avoid paying income tax because they reside outside the UK. Once you've been out of the UK for a minimum time period, you do not need to pay tax on overseas income to HM Revenue regardless of how much you make. So British expats in Dubai generally pay no taxes on their Dubai income.

The American tax code, however, requires all Americans to declare their worldwide income regardless of whether they live in the US or outside the US. The American tax code allows Americans to deduct around $100k USD from their global income and they only pay tax on any amount above the $100k. 

Some countries still require you to pay the full income tax rate regardless of whether you're an expat or not.

In your case, you need to know what the laws of Ukraine requires you to do.



natali-new said:


> US citizens are only tax free up to about $100k USD plus a bit more for housing expenditures.
> 
> 
> Is it for us citizens only ??


----------



## kiboro

*Medical specialist (B) salary expectation*

Hello.

We are looking into getting DHA and HAAD lisence for my husband so he can start applying for positions in Dubai or Abu Dahbi.

My husbnad has been working in Australia as a pediatric doctor for 11 years. He will be classified as a specialist in UAE but not a consultant. We have 3 children 3, 7 and 10. I know school fees in UAE will be expensive.

My questions is about salary expectations.

Base salary, housing, car allowance, medical, relocation, education.

How much should be be seeking. I think he could safely ask between 40-55k/month based on experience but how much would we expect for housing/ medical/car allowance etc?

I have searched everywhere and can't find the info i am seeking.

Regards and thankyou


----------



## Sunder

kiboro said:


> Hello.
> 
> We are looking into getting DHA and HAAD lisence for my husband so he can start applying for positions in Dubai or Abu Dahbi.
> 
> My husbnad has been working in Australia as a pediatric doctor for 11 years. He will be classified as a specialist in UAE but not a consultant. We have 3 children 3, 7 and 10. I know school fees in UAE will be expensive.
> 
> My questions is about salary expectations.
> 
> Base salary, housing, car allowance, medical, relocation, education.
> 
> How much should be be seeking. I think he could safely ask between 40-55k/month based on experience but how much would we expect for housing/ medical/car allowance etc?
> 
> I have searched everywhere and can't find the info i am seeking.
> 
> Regards and thankyou


Hello,

First of all why do u want to come to Dubai, you should be very sure about it.

I believe your husband is very experienced and would be in good position in Oz.

Schooling here is very very expensive, as well as the housing too.

For Schooling you can take around 80-100K AED per year per child based on his grade.

For Housing, I believe you would need a Villa around 200K AED per year.

Medical allowance is mostly covered by the company/hospital only.

You can get a SUV for 200K AED, EMI's can be like 3000-4000AED per month.

Then comes, all other expenses which would be as per your lifestyle, thus, if you are planning to save in Dubai. I wonder whether that is possible.


----------



## TallyHo

As Sunder already asked, why Dubai? Or Abu Dhabi?

He already gave you the basic overview of housing / school fees. I imagine for a family in your position coming from a comfortable background in Australia (this is an assumption but given that your husband is a doctor...) you probably won't be happy with the cheaper villas or schools, so 200k+ housing and between 200-300k in school fees. This is on top of the base. You can do the maths.

Why come to the UAE? Do you have compelling (religious? nationality?) reasons? 





kiboro said:


> Hello.
> 
> We are looking into getting DHA and HAAD lisence for my husband so he can start applying for positions in Dubai or Abu Dahbi.
> 
> My husbnad has been working in Australia as a pediatric doctor for 11 years. He will be classified as a specialist in UAE but not a consultant. We have 3 children 3, 7 and 10. I know school fees in UAE will be expensive.
> 
> My questions is about salary expectations.
> 
> Base salary, housing, car allowance, medical, relocation, education.
> 
> How much should be be seeking. I think he could safely ask between 40-55k/month based on experience but how much would we expect for housing/ medical/car allowance etc?
> 
> I have searched everywhere and can't find the info i am seeking.
> 
> Regards and thankyou


----------



## kiboro

Thanks for your reply.

He is doing ok in Oz but the grading system for doctors here is very different. It would open up some other opportunities for him. We also feel he could progress up to a consultant level too.

We'd like the children to get some exposure to the world and we'd like to experience something different too.

Is housing on top of salary or included? This is what I'm confused about..

Your help is much appreciated 

Regards






Sunder said:


> Hello,
> 
> First of all why do u want to come to Dubai, you should be very sure about it.
> 
> I believe your husband is very experienced and would be in good position in Oz.
> 
> Schooling here is very very expensive, as well as the housing too.
> 
> For Schooling you can take around 80-100K AED per year per child based on his grade.
> 
> For Housing, I believe you would need a Villa around 200K AED per year.
> 
> Medical allowance is mostly covered by the company/hospital only.
> 
> You can get a SUV for 200K AED, EMI's can be like 3000-4000AED per month.
> 
> Then comes, all other expenses which would be as per your lifestyle, thus, if you are planning to save in Dubai. I wonder whether that is possible.


----------



## Stevesolar

kiboro said:


> Hello.
> 
> We are looking into getting DHA and HAAD lisence for my husband so he can start applying for positions in Dubai or Abu Dahbi.
> 
> My husbnad has been working in Australia as a pediatric doctor for 11 years. He will be classified as a specialist in UAE but not a consultant. We have 3 children 3, 7 and 10. I know school fees in UAE will be expensive.
> 
> My questions is about salary expectations.
> 
> Base salary, housing, car allowance, medical, relocation, education.
> 
> How much should be be seeking. I think he could safely ask between 40-55k/month based on experience but how much would we expect for housing/ medical/car allowance etc?
> 
> I have searched everywhere and can't find the info i am seeking.
> 
> Regards and thankyou


Hi,
If you are serious about coming to the UAE then Dubai is the better bet.
It will be essential that he is Western board certified - to apply for the better paying jobs.
Abu Dhabi private hospitals are seeing less patients now as a result of new regulations regarding Emirati patients needing to co-pay 20% of their treatment.
Dubai has more private hospitals and a bigger range of schools for your children.
If your husband worked somewhere like the American hospital (used as an example only!) in Dubai, as a specialist - his salary would be around 50,000 AED per month, they would provide housing and they would pay a contribution towards school fees for two of your children - as well as all the usual health insurance, relocation allowance, annual flights etc. etc.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## kiboro

Thank you Steve. 

Very much appreciated indeed.

We would be a little better off including the ridiculous pricing if schools. Tax in Australia is a killer. Our children already go to a good private school so the additional won't damage us too much.

All the very best

Regards





Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> If you are serious about coming to the UAE then Dubai is the better bet.
> It will be essential that he is Western board certified - to apply for the better paying jobs.
> Abu Dhabi private hospitals are seeing less patients now as a result of new regulations regarding Emirati patients needing to co-pay 20% of their treatment.
> Dubai has more private hospitals and a bigger range of schools for your children.
> If your husband worked somewhere like the American hospital (used as an example only!) in Dubai, as a specialist - his salary would be around 50,000 AED per month, they would provide housing and they would pay a contribution towards school fees for two of your children - as well as all the usual health insurance, relocation allowance, annual flights etc. etc.
> Cheers
> Steve


----------



## Sunder

kiboro said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> He is doing ok in Oz but the grading system for doctors here is very different. It would open up some other opportunities for him. We also feel he could progress up to a consultant level too.
> 
> We'd like the children to get some exposure to the world and we'd like to experience something different too.
> 
> Is housing on top of salary or included? This is what I'm confused about..
> 
> Your help is much appreciated
> 
> Regards


Hello,

The salary can be divided into these areas or more:

Basic:
House Allowance:
Transportation:

School fees is over and above.

Basic should be the major chunk as most of the End of Service benefits are based on basic salary only.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## laxnyvr

took a while, but finally received an offer from my existing company. reiterating some details here - i work for a global bank, transferring from Canada to Dubai. i'm currently a director and it's a parity role except my responsibility will go from just Canada to 20 countries. 

i'm currently making $130K CAD / 360K AED (30K AED pm) which is $90K CAD / 290K AED (24 AED pm) after taxes.

the woman currently in the role told me she is making a base salary of 625K AED annually (52K AED pm).

i've been offered 700K AED (60K AED pm) + full healthcare coverage for myself and my family + relocation. it's an 'all inclusive' package with no specific allowances, that's just the way my company manages compensation packages in the region, so i need to cover education / housing / other out of that amount. no flights home, currently. 

- i am married with two school age children, who we would like in a good british or international school.

- we currently live in a larger 4 bed new suburban home, very nicely finished by North American standards, and both drive higher end recent model cars (bmw and infiniti), hopefully we would be in a similarly finished home on the interior (understanding local differences) and similar vehicles.

- we go out maybe once a week for dinner, but don't smoke or drink. 

- we'd like to do one or two nicer trips a year, think starwood type hotels (definitely not a motel, but not the ritz either). 

- we would definitely like to save as much as we possibly can.

are my lifestyle expectations reasonable based on the offer? anything i should push for?

any help / insight is appreciated!


----------



## newguy2017

I am being approached by a company about being a Project Manager and or Engineer at the Barakah Nuclear Plant. His hourly number sounded very low to me, being a contractor Could anyone throw in here for what those type of jobs go for at the Nuclear Plant exclusive of the living accomodations as that is provided.


----------



## TallyHo

Hi Laxnyvr,


If I remember correctly your children are in primary years and you might be just as happy at schools like Gems Wellington, which have good reputations and fees are around 50-55k for the primary years. There is a selection of solid options in the 50s bracket for primary although they are quite popular and may have long waiting lists. 

Keep your housing budget to around 150-170k, plus another 10-15% on top for operating expenses.

If you have two kids at schools like Gems Wellington and stick to a housing budget you can do everything you describe below and put away maybe 20k a month in savings with some careful planning. 

Budget:

School fees: 110k 
Housing including utilities: 180k 

Total = 290k or 24k a month

Monthly food: 4k

Monthly entertainment for the family: 2k

Two cars (midrange, forget BMWs or Infinity out here, not worth it. Get two Japanese models): 5k

Total = 35k

Petrol, insurance, clothing, misc: 3k

38k. 

Round it up because Dubai's bloody expensive: 40k.

40k will pay for a nice quiet lifestyle as long you don't go crazy with fancy cars or villas or the most expensive schools. You'll have 20k left over for savings and to cover 2 nice holidays per year. If you want nicer cars and villas and nicer holidays, you'll end up really eating into your potential savings. Just a warning. Don't try to duplicate exactly what you had in Canada in terms of size or quality of housing for housing in North America is really in a different league of its own and in other parts of the world similar quality/size will be much more expensive. 

However, if you can sell your cars and use that cash to buy equivalent cars outright with no loans (and there are multiple scenarios of financing car ownership, only you know what you can do), then your car expenditures can be minimal. Frankly, I still think the best is to get a Prado for the family and basic something for you to drive to/from office otherwise you're just pouring money down the drain. 

If I were to push for anything, get annual flights to/from Canada for the family. That's around 20k value! Also ask for hotel apartment accommodation for the first month or two to settle into Dubai and to look for a place while your things are being shipped over. Will the company advance you salary to cover the rent, which is usually paid a year in advance?

Another thing to keep in mind: school fees go up every year. Without fail. And usually leap at certain benchmark years such as A-levels. 

Propertyfinder.ae gives you a good idea of current asking rents (though prices are slowly declining). 







laxnyvr said:


> took a while, but finally received an offer from my existing company. reiterating some details here - i work for a global bank, transferring from Canada to Dubai. i'm currently a director and it's a parity role except my responsibility will go from just Canada to 20 countries.
> 
> i'm currently making $130K CAD / 360K AED (30K AED pm) which is $90K CAD / 290K AED (24 AED pm) after taxes.
> 
> the woman currently in the role told me she is making a base salary of 625K AED annually (52K AED pm).
> 
> i've been offered 700K AED (60K AED pm) + full healthcare coverage for myself and my family + relocation. it's an 'all inclusive' package with no specific allowances, that's just the way my company manages compensation packages in the region, so i need to cover education / housing / other out of that amount. no flights home, currently.
> 
> - i am married with two school age children, who we would like in a good british or international school.
> 
> - we currently live in a larger 4 bed new suburban home, very nicely finished by North American standards, and both drive higher end recent model cars (bmw and infiniti), hopefully we would be in a similarly finished home on the interior (understanding local differences) and similar vehicles.
> 
> - we go out maybe once a week for dinner, but don't smoke or drink.
> 
> - we'd like to do one or two nicer trips a year, think starwood type hotels (definitely not a motel, but not the ritz either).
> 
> - we would definitely like to save as much as we possibly can.
> 
> are my lifestyle expectations reasonable based on the offer? anything i should push for?
> 
> any help / insight is appreciated!


----------



## laxnyvr

Thanks very much for the reply TallyHo! Really appreciate it. Definitely sounds as though we can make it work.

Re: housing prices, locally is that an expected to continue trend or more for the time being?



TallyHo said:


> Hi Laxnyvr,
> 
> 
> If I remember correctly your children are in primary years and you might be just as happy at schools like Gems Wellington, which have good reputations and fees are around 50-55k for the primary years. There is a selection of solid options in the 50s bracket for primary although they are quite popular and may have long waiting lists.
> 
> Keep your housing budget to around 150-170k, plus another 10-15% on top for operating expenses.
> 
> If you have two kids at schools like Gems Wellington and stick to a housing budget you can do everything you describe below and put away maybe 20k a month in savings with some careful planning.
> 
> Budget:
> 
> School fees: 110k
> Housing including utilities: 180k
> 
> Total = 290k or 24k a month
> 
> Monthly food: 4k
> 
> Monthly entertainment for the family: 2k
> 
> Two cars (midrange, forget BMWs or Infinity out here, not worth it. Get two Japanese models): 5k
> 
> Total = 35k
> 
> Petrol, insurance, clothing, misc: 3k
> 
> 38k.
> 
> Round it up because Dubai's bloody expensive: 40k.
> 
> 40k will pay for a nice quiet lifestyle as long you don't go crazy with fancy cars or villas or the most expensive schools. You'll have 20k left over for savings and to cover 2 nice holidays per year. If you want nicer cars and villas and nicer holidays, you'll end up really eating into your potential savings. Just a warning. Don't try to duplicate exactly what you had in Canada in terms of size or quality of housing for housing in North America is really in a different league of its own and in other parts of the world similar quality/size will be much more expensive.
> 
> However, if you can sell your cars and use that cash to buy equivalent cars outright with no loans (and there are multiple scenarios of financing car ownership, only you know what you can do), then your car expenditures can be minimal. Frankly, I still think the best is to get a Prado for the family and basic something for you to drive to/from office otherwise you're just pouring money down the drain.
> 
> If I were to push for anything, get annual flights to/from Canada for the family. That's around 20k value! Also ask for hotel apartment accommodation for the first month or two to settle into Dubai and to look for a place while your things are being shipped over. Will the company advance you salary to cover the rent, which is usually paid a year in advance?
> 
> Another thing to keep in mind: school fees go up every year. Without fail. And usually leap at certain benchmark years such as A-levels.
> 
> Propertyfinder.ae gives you a good idea of current asking rents (though prices are slowly declining).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laxnyvr said:
> 
> 
> 
> took a while, but finally received an offer from my existing company. reiterating some details here - i work for a global bank, transferring from Canada to Dubai. i'm currently a director and it's a parity role except my responsibility will go from just Canada to 20 countries.
> 
> i'm currently making $130K CAD / 360K AED (30K AED pm) which is $90K CAD / 290K AED (24 AED pm) after taxes.
> 
> the woman currently in the role told me she is making a base salary of 625K AED annually (52K AED pm).
> 
> i've been offered 700K AED (60K AED pm) + full healthcare coverage for myself and my family + relocation. it's an 'all inclusive' package with no specific allowances, that's just the way my company manages compensation packages in the region, so i need to cover education / housing / other out of that amount. no flights home, currently.
> 
> - i am married with two school age children, who we would like in a good british or international school.
> 
> - we currently live in a larger 4 bed new suburban home, very nicely finished by North American standards, and both drive higher end recent model cars (bmw and infiniti), hopefully we would be in a similarly finished home on the interior (understanding local differences) and similar vehicles.
> 
> - we go out maybe once a week for dinner, but don't smoke or drink.
> 
> - we'd like to do one or two nicer trips a year, think starwood type hotels (definitely not a motel, but not the ritz either).
> 
> - we would definitely like to save as much as we possibly can.
> 
> are my lifestyle expectations reasonable based on the offer? anything i should push for?
> 
> any help / insight is appreciated!
Click to expand...


----------



## TallyHo

Rental prices have swing wildly out in the UAE but the last few year has been one of very slow but persistent decline. Nothing wild on a year to year basis, but it's there. Will it continue? I think it will, for another year or so. But forecasting the future is as reliable as making tea in a chocolate tea pot 




laxnyvr said:


> Thanks very much for the reply TallyHo! Really appreciate it. Definitely sounds as though we can make it work.
> 
> Re: housing prices, locally is that an expected to continue trend or more for the time being?


----------



## Carltonmadsen

Hi guys, 

Its a very informative thread. Can anyone have some idea about Digital Marketing Job salary range?

What if I move to UAE and how much I can earn per month? 

Thanks


----------



## natali-new

Carltonmadsen said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Its a very informative thread. Can anyone have some idea about Digital Marketing Job salary range?
> 
> What if I move to UAE and how much I can earn per month?
> 
> Thanks


Use this link 

http://www.payscale.com/research/AE/Job=Digital_Marketing_Manager/Salary


----------



## natali-new

TallyHo said:


> Rental prices have swing wildly out in the UAE but the last few year has been one of very slow but persistent decline. Nothing wild on a year to year basis, but it's there. Will it continue? I think it will, for another year or so. But forecasting the future is as reliable as making tea in a chocolate tea pot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laxnyvr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks very much for the reply TallyHo! Really appreciate it. Definitely sounds as though we can make it work.
> 
> Re: housing prices, locally is that an expected to continue trend or more for the time being?
Click to expand...

I have read that generally you rent apartments on 1 year. In case you prolong the rent the price can not increase for next year. 

And from other side there are lot constructed buildings which are built for Expo 2020


----------



## Stevesolar

natali-new said:


> I have read that generally you rent apartments on 1 year. In case you prolong the rent the price can not increase for next year.
> 
> And from other side there are lot constructed buildings which are built for Expo 2020


Not correct!


----------



## natali-new

Stevesolar said:


> natali-new said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have read that generally you rent apartments on 1 year. In case you prolong the rent the price can not increase for next year.
> 
> And from other side there are lot constructed buildings which are built for Expo 2020
> 
> 
> 
> Not correct!
Click to expand...

All this was told by expats that are living there


----------



## Stevesolar

natali-new said:


> All this was told by expats that are living there


And where do you live?


----------



## natali-new

Stevesolar said:


> natali-new said:
> 
> 
> 
> All this was told by expats that are living there
> 
> 
> 
> And where do you live?
Click to expand...

Ukraine


----------



## Stevesolar

natali-new said:


> Ukraine


Well then - with respect, I suggest you check your facts before posting them on a forum about a country where you don't live.
Rents in Dubai are controlled by regulations that are designed to protect tenants from unscrupulous landlords and rent rises are controlled by both open market forces and the RERA rent index.
The RERA index lists the allowable rent increases by property type and area.
Regarding Expo 2020 - that's a little way off, so no projects that have this in mind, have been completed yet.


----------



## natali-new

Stevesolar said:


> natali-new said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine
> 
> 
> 
> Well then - with respect, I suggest you check your facts before posting them on a forum about a country where you don't live.
> Rents in Dubai are controlled by regulations that are designed to protect tenants from unscrupulous landlords and rent rises are controlled by both open market forces and the RERA rent index.
> The RERA index lists the allowable rent increases by property type and area.
> Regarding Expo 2020 - that's a little way off, so no projects that have this in mind, have been completed yet.
Click to expand...

We talk abt completely different things. I was told by friend. I have mentioned this from very beginning. That's from friend who live there. This is first. 
Expo2020 means that rant fee are growing close to this 2020


----------



## Stevesolar

natali-new said:


> We talk abt completely different things. I was told by friend. I have mentioned this from very beginning. That's from friend who live there. This is first.
> Expo2020 means that rant fee are growing close to this 2020


My friend told me there were aliens on Mars - but he was also wrong!

Expo2020 is a 6 month long exhibition that is going to attract tourist visitors from around the World. It will be great for hotels but should have no effect on prices of rented properties that are on an annual rental contract.


----------



## natali-new

Stevesolar said:


> natali-new said:
> 
> 
> 
> We talk abt completely different things. I was told by friend. I have mentioned this from very beginning. That's from friend who live there. This is first.
> Expo2020 means that rant fee are growing close to this 2020
> 
> 
> 
> My friend told me there were aliens on Mars - but he was also wrong!
Click to expand...

Pls stop this stupid sarcasm


----------



## Carltonmadsen

Thanks Natali.

I checked some job posts on Dubizzle, relevant to my work and there is average salary on most of the postings is 7k to 12k which is very low then the tool you shared in your reply.

Can you suggest some websites to applying for jobs online?


----------



## natali-new

Carltonmadsen said:


> Thanks Natali.
> 
> I checked some job posts on Dubizzle, relevant to my work and there is average salary on most of the postings is 7k to 12k which is very low then the tool you shared in your reply.
> 
> Can you suggest some websites to applying for jobs online?


This site shows average salary without any personal allowance.
As for website, can not advise, as I search on companies' websites


----------



## Reddiva

Carltonmadsen said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Its a very informative thread. Can anyone have some idea about Digital Marketing Job salary range?
> 
> What if I move to UAE and how much I can earn per month?
> 
> Thanks



Execs tend to earn 8-12k a month
Managers 12-20k a month


----------



## Reddiva

Carltonmadsen said:


> Thanks Natali.
> 
> I checked some job posts on Dubizzle, relevant to my work and there is average salary on most of the postings is 7k to 12k which is very low then the tool you shared in your reply.
> 
> Can you suggest some websites to applying for jobs online?



Gulf Talent
Bayt
Naukri Gulf
Linked In

To be completely honest companies prefer to hire locally as it is more cost effective and there are plenty of Digital Marketing people around the UAE looking for work Try the career pages of multinational and international companies as you may have more luck. Do not hand any money over to recruiters as it is illegal and they cannot guarantee you a job.


----------



## Bonny91

*Job Offer/salary advise*

Hi, 

i'm a single male 26 yo management consultant with a MoS degree in Management engineering. I work in a consuting firm in Milan with 1.8k monthly salary. 

I've received an offer from a third company to move to Dubai as a Vendor coordinator/ commercial role. 

base salary: 14000 aed
accomodation(probably with a small home office room) + insurance + mobile: 10k 
Total: approximatly 24000 aed a month

What do you think about it?
is it a good offer? 
Assuming that everyone has a different perception of "good quality life", how much i would able to save?
is it Dubai so more expensive than italy/europe in everyday costs? (food, metro, clothes)

thanks, :typing:opcorn:


----------



## Aquelarre

Dear senior expatforum members,
Thank you very much for your posts & opinions, I've been since page 200 to the end of this thread and have already found very valuable information

I am a german/spanish citizen (2 citizenships) currently living in Spain with family (wife + 2 kids by end of 2017)
I am also awaiting an offer from an employeer in Dubai for next week (which I will be sharing with the forum to benchmark once I receive it) but I am starting to have preliminary doubts which I am not sure they were clarified based on previous posts:

1) Tax rules with western Europe (ideally Spain or Germany)
- Despite the tax-free salary in UAE, are you being somehow taxed for your Dubai incomes in your local countries?
Til recently Spain was considering Dubai a fiscal paradise and therefore I would be considered as a spanish tax resident for the next 4 years after moving (which means that my tax-free salary in Dubai would have to be taxed in Spain)
Not sure how it works regarding non double taxation agreements (Spain & Germany have it signed with UAE)

- In my particular case, I would keep in Spain a property (which I would rent) and my family would move to Dubai about 6 months later, by early 2018
If my family stays, could Spain consider me as tax resident and make me pay for Dubai incomes?

- Is there any way I could benefit from my two citizenships when relocating to UAE?

2) Protecting your salary package from fluctuating exchange rates
Assuming most of us are thinking to relocate back to our home countries with a nice bunch of savings after some years in the sandpit, how do you deal with exchange rates?
- Is your package based in a western currency (let's say USD/EUR) and payed locally in AED?
- Do you send AED to local country on a regular basis to prevent it?
- What would be the best way to avoid that your savings (if kept in Dubai) drop due a severe rate fluctuating when planning to go back?

3) Preliminar package information
A preliminar conversation with HR informed me that I would receive an offer based on the following buckets:
- Permanent local contract
- Basic
- Housing & allocation & transport (paid upfront in advance to help with 1 check rent payments)
- Flight tickets (economy, all family members) prorrated and paid monthly with my basic salary
- Schooling allowance (paid upfront to help with 1 check fee payments), up to 3 kids, starting at age of 3
- Help with visa/residence permit for family
- Comprehensive health/life insurance (excl. cosmetic matters) but requiring co-payments when visited with Metlife
- End of service Gratuity
- Minor company perks

Despite the fact there's still no money on the table, the package seems to be quite healthy in terms of covering important needs such as
- Upfront school/housing allowance payment
- How's Metlife coverage for Dubai?
- Any details / aditionals I should be asking/be aware for/off?

Will place a specific schooling/housing doubt in a different subforum

Very much appreciated in advance for any help/advice you could give me and apologies for the terribly long 1st post
Best regards,


----------



## Sunder

Bonny91 said:


> Hi,
> 
> i'm a single male 26 yo management consultant with a MoS degree in Management engineering. I work in a consuting firm in Milan with 1.8k monthly salary.
> 
> I've received an offer from a third company to move to Dubai as a Vendor coordinator/ commercial role.
> 
> base salary: 14000 aed
> accomodation(probably with a small home office room) + insurance + mobile: 10k
> Total: approximatly 24000 aed a month
> 
> What do you think about it?
> is it a good offer?
> Assuming that everyone has a different perception of "good quality life", how much i would able to save?
> is it Dubai so more expensive than italy/europe in everyday costs? (food, metro, clothes)
> 
> thanks, :typing:opcorn:


Hello,

This is a decent salary for a single guy. Dubai is expensive, but it depends on your lifestyle how you manage to save money.
Major costs are housing, which you being single can live in a flatshare or a studio(check dubizzle.com).
Other cost is partying, if you are partying every weekend, then how much you earn doesn't matter, you would save nothing as Alcohol is quite expensive here if compared to Europe.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## Aquelarre

So...
Linking with my yesterday's post (long & boring post); I got my offer letter this morning:

Background: 34, currently in management/strategy consulting with top tier MBA from Spanish business school
3 years international consulting experience (including MENAP countries) + 5 years business development experience + 5 years retailing experience
Wife with 2 kids (below 3) by end of 2017. Family with fly in after probatory period by beginning of 2018, and from safety perspective my wife would not work in the first 1-2 years in Dubai

The position I was offered (at a former consulting client in healthcare city) would require usual traveling in the region (Africa & middle east)

Basic: 215k (+17% bonus on top of basic) AED
Housing + Transport 140k AED
Schooling: 32k/child AED (up to 3 kids), starting at 3yo
Life & health insurance
10k USD (strange that relocation tuitition is in USD and other concepts in AED) - one time
25 working days vacation
Annual economy flight ticket for whole family
Mobile pone
6 months probatory period
sick leave full 1st 30 days, 50% next 30 days
gratuity days, etc

From what I have red so far, will consider bonus as 0 and schooling seems low to me
Also for housing seems a bit short; we were thinking to move in arabian ranches or cedric villas, where a 3bd space seems to be offered at 150-180k, in order to be close to the schools we prefer in the area.
Will commuting we doable in the future?

During the probatory period I would probably go for a flat share in healthcare city

In General terms, how much negotiation room do you think there could be? (I am currently making 280k AED - 70K EUR before taxes or 192k AED - 48k EUR after taxes) in Spain. On top of my current salary there's a 35% bonus. In the recent past we have got 50-70% of it. Avg tax level for this salary in Spain is 30-35%

My goal in Dubai is to gather some more international experience in a corporate environment, but also to safe a nice bunch to complete our retirement funds

Is it doable? How much could the family save in the short & mid term asuming there's little or no room to increase the offer?
Much appretiated for your feedback


----------



## Sunder

Aquelarre said:


> So...
> Linking with my yesterday's post (long & boring post); I got my offer letter this morning:
> 
> Background: 34, currently in management/strategy consulting with top tier MBA from Spanish business school
> 3 years international consulting experience (including MENAP countries) + 5 years business development experience + 5 years retailing experience
> Wife with 2 kids (below 3) by end of 2017. Family with fly in after probatory period by beginning of 2018, and from safety perspective my wife would not work in the first 1-2 years in Dubai
> 
> The position I was offered (at a former consulting client in healthcare city) would require usual traveling in the region (Africa & middle east)
> 
> Basic: 215k (+17% bonus on top of basic) AED
> Housing + Transport 140k AED
> Schooling: 32k/child AED (up to 3 kids), starting at 3yo
> Life & health insurance
> 10k USD (strange that relocation tuitition is in USD and other concepts in AED) - one time
> 25 working days vacation
> Annual economy flight ticket for whole family
> Mobile pone
> 6 months probatory period
> sick leave full 1st 30 days, 50% next 30 days
> gratuity days, etc
> 
> From what I have red so far, will consider bonus as 0 and schooling seems low to me
> Also for housing seems a bit short; we were thinking to move in arabian ranches or cedric villas, where a 3bd space seems to be offered at 150-180k, in order to be close to the schools we prefer in the area.
> Will commuting we doable in the future?
> 
> During the probatory period I would probably go for a flat share in healthcare city
> 
> In General terms, how much negotiation room do you think there could be? (I am currently making 280k AED - 70K EUR before taxes or 192k AED - 48k EUR after taxes) in Spain. On top of my current salary there's a 35% bonus. In the recent past we have got 50-70% of it. Avg tax level for this salary in Spain is 30-35%
> 
> My goal in Dubai is to gather some more international experience in a corporate environment, but also to safe a nice bunch to complete our retirement funds
> 
> Is it doable? How much could the family save in the short & mid term asuming there's little or no room to increase the offer?
> Much appretiated for your feedback


Hello,

So I break up your salary per month as below:
Basic - AED~18000
HRA - AWD~11500

A villa would be definitely costly, as well as the maintenance if any. You should look for a 2BHK in the vicinity of Healthcare city, if you want to save some money.
All major costs per month are provided in the previous pages of the forum.
The salary is doable till your kids go to school, as you need to pay from your basic for the difference of the fees if they go to a good British or US curriculum school.

Much of it will depend on your lifestyle, eating out and partying would dent your pocket more.

Please also check whether the HRA will be provided to you or directly to the landlord. Always better to check. 

Relocation is usually paid by the company to the Freight forwarder directly, so it is mentioned as US$.

You should ask for 2-4 weeks stay at company expense once you are in Dubai, as you need to sort out some housing by that time.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## Stevesolar

Aquelarre said:


> So...
> Linking with my yesterday's post (long & boring post); I got my offer letter this morning:
> 
> Background: 34, currently in management/strategy consulting with top tier MBA from Spanish business school
> 3 years international consulting experience (including MENAP countries) + 5 years business development experience + 5 years retailing experience
> Wife with 2 kids (below 3) by end of 2017. Family with fly in after probatory period by beginning of 2018, and from safety perspective my wife would not work in the first 1-2 years in Dubai
> 
> The position I was offered (at a former consulting client in healthcare city) would require usual traveling in the region (Africa & middle east)
> 
> Basic: 215k (+17% bonus on top of basic) AED
> Housing + Transport 140k AED
> Schooling: 32k/child AED (up to 3 kids), starting at 3yo
> Life & health insurance
> 10k USD (strange that relocation tuitition is in USD and other concepts in AED) - one time
> 25 working days vacation
> Annual economy flight ticket for whole family
> Mobile pone
> 6 months probatory period
> sick leave full 1st 30 days, 50% next 30 days
> gratuity days, etc
> 
> From what I have red so far, will consider bonus as 0 and schooling seems low to me
> Also for housing seems a bit short; we were thinking to move in arabian ranches or cedric villas, where a 3bd space seems to be offered at 150-180k, in order to be close to the schools we prefer in the area.
> Will commuting we doable in the future?
> 
> During the probatory period I would probably go for a flat share in healthcare city
> 
> In General terms, how much negotiation room do you think there could be? (I am currently making 280k AED - 70K EUR before taxes or 192k AED - 48k EUR after taxes) in Spain. On top of my current salary there's a 35% bonus. In the recent past we have got 50-70% of it. Avg tax level for this salary in Spain is 30-35%
> 
> My goal in Dubai is to gather some more international experience in a corporate environment, but also to safe a nice bunch to complete our retirement funds
> 
> Is it doable? How much could the family save in the short & mid term asuming there's little or no room to increase the offer?
> Much appretiated for your feedback


Hi,
Salary seems woefully low for the level of responsibility and traveling you will probably do.
Base salary should be nearer to 35k AED per month plus annual bonus.
Startup costs are high - don't expect to save anything in first 12-18 months (especially if salary remains at current offered level).
Don't forget to ask for a company paid hotel apartment for first month - until you get paperwork, visa, bank accounts, driving licence etc. sorted.
Whilst you think that the housing allowance and schooling fees are low - are these paid for in your current country?
Dubai is not classed as a "harsh country" assignment these days! - so school fees and housing allowance should be considered a bonus when factoring in your total package.
If your job could be done by anybody suitable qualified from any country - then above is even more true - plenty of well qualified people from nearer countries, who are prepared to work for less in this land of sun and gold lined pavements!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Aquelarre

Dear Sunder/Steve,
much appreciated for your replies.
Forgot to mention (as there are many additional perks/details) that I get a temporary allocation of 1 month when relocating to Dubai till everything gets sorted out
Housing & schooling, according to the company employee policy is paid in advance to the employee, so I guess I would have to take care of dealing with landlords, real estate agents, etc

Appreciate also Steve's argument related to "no-hashrment" consideration for Dubai, which I understand, but we currently pay taxes in WE in order to receive future social benefits which will have to be done individually when thinking to move to the UAE, and I think it has to be factored in

I don't see myself as an "unreplaceable" individual, but it's true that I was offered the position due to the concrete specialization in my field which is exactly that my posible employeer needs/is looking for.

Having said this, will try to ask for an offer uplift of the base closer to the 35k or an avg increase of the whole package by 20-30% to compensate somehow for it
Do you recommend any specific way of arising the issue without make a dealbreaker out of it?
Thanks,


----------



## Stevesolar

Aquelarre said:


> Dear Sunder/Steve,
> much appreciated for your replies.
> Forgot to mention (as there are many additional perks/details) that I get a temporary allocation of 1 month when relocating to Dubai till everything gets sorted out
> Housing & schooling, according to the company employee policy is paid in advance to the employee, so I guess I would have to take care of dealing with landlords, real estate agents, etc
> 
> Appreciate also Steve's argument related to "no-hashrment" consideration for Dubai, which I understand, but we currently pay taxes in WE in order to receive future social benefits which will have to be done individually when thinking to move to the UAE, and I think it has to be factored in
> 
> I don't see myself as an "unreplaceable" individual, but it's true that I was offered the position due to the concrete specialization in my field which is exactly that my posible employeer needs/is looking for.
> 
> Having said this, will try to ask for an offer uplift of the base closer to the 35k or an avg increase of the whole package by 20-30% to compensate somehow for it
> Do you recommend any specific way of arising the issue without make a dealbreaker out of it?
> Thanks,


Hi,
At the end of the day - it's what value you bring to your company that counts.
If you bring them an extra 10 million revenue per year - then they could afford to pay you 1 million of it.
You need to work out your "worth" to the company to gauge how much you should be asking for.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Aquelarre

True thing. Will definitively "empworth" myself on upcoming conversations with the employeer

By the way, I red in the past that you hardly received yearly salary raises. Is it also to be applied/considered to the benefits? How do you protect guys your packages from inflation and exchange rate changes?

Best,


----------



## Stevesolar

Aquelarre said:


> True thing. Will definitively "empworth" myself on upcoming conversations with the employeer
> 
> By the way, I red in the past that you hardly received yearly salary raises. Is it also to be applied/considered to the benefits? How do you protect guys your packages from inflation and exchange rate changes?
> 
> Best,


Quick answer - you can't!


----------



## Aquelarre

hmmm... Is it from your personal experience something to be worried about?
Was honestly counting that I could protect my purchasing power for future plans of going back home


----------



## Stevesolar

Aquelarre said:


> hmmm... Is it from your personal experience something to be worried about?
> Was honestly counting that I could protect my purchasing power for future plans of going back home


Personally no - because I can earn 5 times more here than I did in my home country, for less effort.
It might be different if my earnings were similar to home country.


----------



## Aquelarre

It'll definitively help me to focus to raising that basic rather than non-common things
Thanks again


----------



## twowheelsgood

Aquelarre said:


> hWas honestly counting that I could protect my purchasing power for future plans of going back home


The way I describe it to people considering coming to the UAE, is that you are no longer in the EU, protected from outside competition, protected from the cut and thrust of most of the commercial world and for the first time in some peoples lives, finding out how good you really are.

I always remember a chap coming on here who worked in the City of London who had a really indecipherable title, probably including 'strategic' and 'analyst' on a reasonable UK salary, who when questioned, admitted that all he did all day was take other peoples information and turn them into PowerPoint slides for another person in the City. Practically no value add and just a way of saving the time for a banker who was being paid £200k and who had better things to do other than spend time on PowerPoint.

He was shocked to find that someone here would do the same job in half the time for a quarter of the salary - because his job in the City with all the barriers to entry for low cost, non-European staff was so high that he had an inflated view of his own value in the market here.

What you find here is that people move jobs often, and there is no stigma with being sacked - its happens to everyone and is completely normal as there are few protections for the individual when a company needs to alter its cost base. People just look and find another job here as its much easier when you are here and immediately available, particularly if you have skills that are in demand.

But if you have average skills, which can be replicated by someone fromAsia or near east then you will struggle to keep up - but most people manage okay as long as you don't feel a job is for life here.


----------



## Aquelarre

Thanks a lot for your opinion
It might be perfectly posible that we were overestimating our chances of having a different/better life quality in Dubai compared to WE; although we are not looking for a "lavish lifestyle" (funny adjective, do - it's been used many many times to describe what people is expecting in this thread ;-)

Having said this, had a conversation with the employeer this afternoon and sadly the offer does not seem to be negotiable at all. Therefore I will try to review my expense figures on a more conservative scenario, but at the moment seems that I am less close than yesterday to Dubai ;-) (was imagining myself already there dealing with the bad traffic and so on...)

Based on the previous posts, would you mind validating following expenses estimation? Are they realistic or too high/low (yearly / monthly AED)?

- Rent: 140.000 / 11.667 
(3BR place in Dubai Silicon Oasis --> Area OK for family with kids & non-working wife for 1-3 years?)
- School: 40.000 / 3.333 (KG level, starting on sep 2018)
- Utilities, chiller, rent tax,...: 28.000 / 2.333
- TV-Wifi: 6.000 / 500
- Mobile (1x): 1.500 / 125
- Petrol/Salik (2 cars): 12.000 / 1.000
- Car & Sick insurance: 12.000 / 1.000
- Groceries (2 adults, 1 kid): 45.000 / 3.750
- Miscellaneous: 10.000 / 833
- Retirement fund contribution home country (2x): 25.000 / 2.083

Total, expenses are about 320k. Being from conservative to optimistic with bonus (never considered 100%) should be around 400-420k with the package I was offered

Basically this leaves us around 80-100k to pay vacations (mostly to home country; flight tickets not considered as they are paid on top of the package) and so spend in clothing and other basic perdurable goods

Seems it OK or quite tight?
Thx again in advance


----------



## Dave-o

Sounds about right (no idea on school costs though), also take into account savings/ pension, going out and socialising, but also take into account that in 2018, VAT will be applied at 5%.

To disagree with TWG above, it all depends what industry you're in. I'm in engineering and have been keeping an eye out for jobs for over a year now and if anything, companies are letting people go. Expensive European expats are being replaced with engineers from far cheaper countries, I haven't found a single job that I would be prepared to do for the money they're offering. Having reviewed a lot of this cheap work on behalf of clients, attention to detail and basic knowledge is abysmal, but the bottom line figure on the quote is cheap and price wins jobs here. 

In a lot of industries it's not as easy to walk into another job as easy as TWG makes out, always have a contingency fund and plan in place to get your family home if you need to, never take a loan and be tied to anything here ... the usual rules of expat living apply.


----------



## imac

Aquelarre said:


> ...
> - Petrol/Salik (2 cars): 12.000 / 1.000
> - Car & Sick insurance: 12.000 / 1.000
> ...


assuming you are referring to leasing because you have clubbed car and insurance, you wont get one decent car for 1k a month, forget about two...

its pretty easy to get quotes for cars, the major rental agencies are all responsive over email and happy to quote you prices.. go to their local UAE websites and they have a section for long term lease with contact info... just drop them an email and they will tell u of what they have available and any specials they may be running...


----------



## Aquelarre

imac said:


> assuming you are referring to leasing because you have clubbed car and insurance, you wont get one decent car for 1k a month, forget about two...
> 
> 
> 
> its pretty easy to get quotes for cars, the major rental agencies are all responsive over email and happy to quote you prices.. go to their local UAE websites and they have a section for long term lease with contact info... just drop them an email and they will tell u of what they have available and any specials they may be running...




Sorry, the way i've listed it might be confusing
This list is considering only recurrent expenses
Our idea to finance the cars was selling our ones in Europe (value approx 100k and) use similar amount to pay cash to 2nd hand cars in Dubai
Should it work?
Cheers


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Stevesolar

imac said:


> assuming you are referring to leasing because you have clubbed car and insurance, you wont get one decent car for 1k a month, forget about two...
> 
> its pretty easy to get quotes for cars, the major rental agencies are all responsive over email and happy to quote you prices.. go to their local UAE websites and they have a section for long term lease with contact info... just drop them an email and they will tell u of what they have available and any specials they may be running...


Hi,
In a previous post the OP mentioned they were buying cars outright - having sold existing car in their home country.
Therefore - no leasing or HP costs - simply fuel, Salik and servicing.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Aquelarre

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> In a previous post the OP mentioned they were buying cars outright - having sold existing car in their home country.
> Therefore - no leasing or HP costs - simply fuel, Salik and servicing.
> Cheers
> Steve




Exactly ;-)
Steve/sunder/rascaas, you seem to be the super-forum-experts
What are your thoughts on those op and living area?
Thx


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Stevesolar

Aquelarre said:


> Exactly ;-)
> Steve/sunder/rascaas, you seem to be the super-forum-experts
> What are your thoughts on those op and living area?
> Thx
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


Hi,
Your expense calculations are fairly accurate - but at the end of the day - no two families are identical.
The first year seems to be the toughest because there are loads of hidden costs - furnishing apartment/villa, garden for villa, school uniform costs, school trips, entertainment at weekends (especially during hotter summer months), car tyres and brake pads, window tinting for cars, school registration fees (non refundable - even if school place is not available/offered), pool maintenance on villas with pool, clothes are very expensive here compared with Europe etc. etc.
Silicon Oasis is a nice area with plenty of shops and a decent western style supermarket.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Aquelarre

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Your expense calculations are fairly accurate - but at the end of the day - no two families are identical.
> The first year seems to be the toughest because there are loads of hidden costs - furnishing apartment/villa, garden for villa, school uniform costs, school trips, entertainment at weekends (especially during hotter summer months), car tyres and brake pads, window tinting for cars, school registration fees (non refundable - even if school place is not available/offered), pool maintenance on villas with pool, clothes are very expensive here compared with Europe etc. etc.
> Silicon Oasis is a nice area with plenty of shops and a decent western style supermarket.
> Cheers
> Steve




Thx Steve, much appretiated your valuous information


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## UKExpat2017

Hi all

From what I have seen, this is a great forum with a great community.

With that in mind, I was wondering if I could get a few viewpoints please.

I am due to join a an in-house legal team. Salary all-in is 40k AED a month. I have a wife and she is due to give birth to our first child in the next few months. Wife won't work and will spend time raising the little one.

By way of background, I am a commercial lawyer with 5 years PQE. I am of the view that 480k AED per annum is a very good salary and is probably above market rate?

I have budgeted for the following:

1. 2 bed apartment - 120-140k AED annual;
2. New Pajero or 2nd hand Range Rover Sport - 100k AED one-off;
3. Utilities - 24k AED annual; and
4. Groceries - 40k AED annual. 

The remainder will go towards outgoings and savings. Does this sound about right?


----------



## UKMS

UKExpat2017 said:


> Hi all
> 
> From what I have seen, this is a great forum with a great community.
> 
> With that in mind, I was wondering if I could get a few viewpoints please.
> 
> I am due to join a an in-house legal team. Salary all-in is 40k AED a month. I have a wife and she is due to give birth to our first child in the next few months. Wife won't work and will spend time raising the little one.
> 
> By way of background, I am a commercial lawyer with 5 years PQE. I am of the view that 480k AED per annum is a very good salary and is probably above market rate?
> 
> I have budgeted for the following:
> 
> 1. 2 bed apartment - 120-140k AED annual;
> 2. New Pajero or 2nd hand Range Rover Sport - 100k AED one-off;
> 3. Utilities - 24k AED annual; and
> 4. Groceries - 40k AED annual.
> 
> The remainder will go towards outgoings and savings. Does this sound about right?


Hi 

I'm relatively new to living in Dubai but as a result recently researched salaries/packages to death before making the move. 

I'm sure many would say thats a decent salary and you will get lots of opinion about your living costs which to a great degree will depend where you want to live and the lifestyle you are used to and are looking for. However I do know that the expat commercial lawyers that I work with are earning a fair amount more than you are being offered. I work for a global tech company and a 5 year commercial lawyer would be on a package of 600-700k possibly more broken down into base, housing, transport and would include high quality family medical cover and annual flights home for family. I know from other threads that separate allowances are fading but its still a significant difference. Other lawyers will tell you if yours is above market rate as I have no idea whether the guys I work with are just lucky or if thats the norm. 

You haven't mentioned whether your package includes family medical cover, whether you are looking for cover for the birth, whether the newborn would be covered etc and also flights home and amount of leave. Scrutiny of the medical cover would be important particularly with a recent birth, cover can differ a lot here. 

My advice would be dont get blown away by the numbers and your potential savings at the current exchange rate, its good but will probably continue to creep up and erode what you might plan to save ..... work things out on a more realistic rate (if you haven't done so already. 

Good Luck


----------



## UKExpat2017

UKMS said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm relatively new to living in Dubai but as a result recently researched salaries/packages to death before making the move.
> 
> I'm sure many would say thats a decent salary and you will get lots of opinion about your living costs which to a great degree will depend where you want to live and the lifestyle you are used to and are looking for. However I do know that the expat commercial lawyers that I work with are earning a fair amount more than you are being offered. I work for a global tech company and a 5 year commercial lawyer would be on a package of 600-700k possibly more broken down into base, housing, transport and would include high quality family medical cover and annual flights home for family. I know from other threads that separate allowances are fading but its still a significant difference. Other lawyers will tell you if yours is above market rate as I have no idea whether the guys I work with are just lucky or if thats the norm.
> 
> You haven't mentioned whether your package includes family medical cover, whether you are looking for cover for the birth, whether the newborn would be covered etc and also flights home and amount of leave. Scrutiny of the medical cover would be important particularly with a recent birth, cover can differ a lot here.
> 
> My advice would be dont get blown away by the numbers and your potential savings at the current exchange rate, its good but will probably continue to creep up and erode what you might plan to save ..... work things out on a more realistic rate (if you haven't done so already.
> 
> Good Luck


Hi UKMS

Thank you very much for your input and opinion.

Package includes family medical care and annual (economy) return flights to the UK. Regarding childbirth, I think the missus intends to give birth in the UK rather than in Dubai. 

The role is with the government (if that makes any difference) and my first role abroad. I am not expecting an easy ride, but I suspect for those commercial roles commanding 600-700k, there is less likely to be a work-life balance. I'm relatively happy with where I will be and the money is better than most!

Regarding savings, how did you approach this, did you take another 10% off the figure you intended to save?

Thanks


----------



## Sunder

UKExpat2017 said:


> Hi UKMS
> 
> Thank you very much for your input and opinion.
> 
> Package includes family medical care and annual (economy) return flights to the UK. Regarding childbirth, I think the missus intends to give birth in the UK rather than in Dubai.
> 
> The role is with the government (if that makes any difference) and my first role abroad. I am not expecting an easy ride, but I suspect for those commercial roles commanding 600-700k, there is less likely to be a work-life balance. I'm relatively happy with where I will be and the money is better than most!
> 
> Regarding savings, how did you approach this, did you take another 10% off the figure you intended to save?
> 
> Thanks


Hello,

How much do you currently earn back home ? Why do you want to come here apart from money and Sun. What are your long term plans ??

All these questions matter a lot, as your kid will grow and thus, schooling would be required which is very very costly here.

The role is with government so I believe you will get a 3 year work Visa.

For living costs, please refer to previous pages of forum.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## UKExpat2017

Sunder said:


> Hello,
> 
> How much do you currently earn back home ? Why do you want to come here apart from money and Sun. What are your long term plans ??
> 
> All these questions matter a lot, as your kid will grow and thus, schooling would be required which is very very costly here.
> 
> The role is with government so I believe you will get a 3 year work Visa.
> 
> For living costs, please refer to previous pages of forum.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sunder.


Sun, sea, lifestyle! I guess. Currently on £50k GBP outside of London. Move out to Dubai is probably long term (circa 5-10 years).

I understand schooling is expensive. I think we will send our little one back to the UK with family for education.


----------



## Aquelarre

Still negotiating here, but this guys are though
Got a 2nd offer where they raised from 18k to 19k the base (215 to 230)
Was really interested in taking the offer, but not below 250-260k (which was clearly transmitted to them)

remaining perks (housing, etc) stay stable at 11,5 (140K) according to companies benefit policy

Should this 2nd offer below my minimum expectations be considered as part of the negotiation or their last offer?
Thx for the cultural/local knowledge perspective ;-)


----------



## UKMS

UKExpat2017 said:


> Sun, sea, lifestyle! I guess. Currently on £50k GBP outside of London. Move out to Dubai is probably long term (circa 5-10 years).
> 
> I understand schooling is expensive. I think we will send our little one back to the UK with family for education.


The the lawyers that I work with certainly have a great work life balance ! ..... with plenty of life !  .... so if I were you I wouldn't assume that a higher salary denotes any different. 

As has been mentioned there are plenty of threads about living and setting up costs, all I would say is its not cheap and you are likely to spend a fair bit of money setting yourself up when you arrive. We have spent way more than we anticipated although much of that is by choice. 

As for savings we all have our own aims and expectations but if your aim involves saving in sterling then factor a much higher exchange rate than we have now ..... you cant really guess what will happen going forward, but my own expectations are based on historical rates rather than today ...... if I make more then all the better ! 

Good luck with your move (if indeed you are serious), its a great place to live if you can afford it (the streets are not paved with gold !) and I'm sure a horrible place to live if you end up somewhere thats not quite right for you especially if you have a wife at home alone and unhappy having sent your kid back to the UK !


----------



## UKExpat2017

UKMS said:


> The the lawyers that I work with certainly have a great work life balance ! ..... with plenty of life !  .... so if I were you I wouldn't assume that a higher salary denotes any different.
> 
> As has been mentioned there are plenty of threads about living and setting up costs, all I would say is its not cheap and you are likely to spend a fair bit of money setting yourself up when you arrive. We have spent way more than we anticipated although much of that is by choice.
> 
> As for savings we all have our own aims and expectations but if your aim involves saving in sterling then factor a much higher exchange rate than we have now ..... you cant really guess what will happen going forward, but my own expectations are based on historical rates rather than today ...... if I make more then all the better !
> 
> Good luck with your move (if indeed you are serious), its a great place to live if you can afford it (the streets are not paved with gold !) and I'm sure a horrible place to live if you end up somewhere thats not quite right for you especially if you have a wife at home alone and unhappy having sent your kid back to the UK !


Thanks UKMS. Already signed and returned the paperwork!

Hopefully aiming to move out once my notice period is served.


----------



## kiniser

Working as a treasury manager in UAE. The employer is one of the biggests company in the world. 7 years experiences, equally split between North Europe and UAE. Having recently been approached by a local family conglomerate, which is among the biggest of its kind in MENA for a head of treasury role . Just finished the interview, now they are asking me my expected package... How much do you guys think i should reply?


----------



## UKMS

kiniser said:


> Working as a treasury manager in UAE. The employer is one of the biggests company in the world. 7 years experiences, equally split between North Europe and UAE. Having recently been approached by a local family conglomerate, which is among the biggest of its kind in MENA for a head of treasury role . Just finished the interview, now they are asking me my expected package... How much do you guys think i should reply?


Absolutely no idea what a head of treasury should earn ...... I guess it depends what you earn now and most importantly what you would be happy with. !


----------



## Gavtek

Go back with the uplift to your current salary that would make the upheaval and change in working culture worthwhile.


----------



## kiniser

kiniser said:


> Working as a treasury manager in UAE. The employer is one of the biggests company in the world. 7 years experiences, equally split between North Europe and UAE. Having recently been approached by a local family conglomerate, which is among the biggest of its kind in MENA for a head of treasury role . Just finished the interview, now they are asking me my expected package... How much do you guys think i should reply?


My current salary including bonus is close to 40k pm + 28,000 p.a school allowance per kid. Am thinking of a 30% uplift....


----------



## Mambo21

kiniser said:


> My current salary including bonus is close to 40k pm + 28,000 p.a school allowance per kid. Am thinking of a 30% uplift....




I would also assume (without knowing too much details) that there would be some parameters that defines size of job - funds under 'management', number of currencies involved, number of staff in team, number of partner banks, etc. Compare between current and future and see whether this can help you justify any uplift.


----------



## Gavtek

kiniser said:


> My current salary including bonus is close to 40k pm + 28,000 p.a school allowance per kid. Am thinking of a 30% uplift....


Seems reasonable, AED 55k/month is about the ceiling I have seen for sub-CFO positions. Might be worth going on at that level to give them some room to negotiate down a bit. Although that does put you at a disadvantage if they have interviewed cheaper candidates also.


----------



## Sunder

kiniser said:


> My current salary including bonus is close to 40k pm + 28,000 p.a school allowance per kid. Am thinking of a 30% uplift....


Keeping the money aside, also think on the job security, decision making and how much you are comfortable in your current role. In long run, these things also make some difference. All the best !!!


----------



## kiniser

Gavtek said:


> Seems reasonable, AED 55k/month is about the ceiling I have seen for sub-CFO positions. Might be worth going on at that level to give them some room to negotiate down a bit. Although that does put you at a disadvantage if they have interviewed cheaper candidates also.


Just got the offer on phone yesterday... 55k all inclusive, no schooling allowance...

that is quite a low ball offer...... coz i have two kids in the family..


----------



## kroneh

Hi all,

I worked in hospitality industry. It will be one of the new restaurant in the New opening hotel in downtown Dubai as #2 (Assistant General restaurant manager/Restaurant manager)

20k AED = 5k Euro net including relocation visa,flight ticket,medical etc however accommodation and transport not included
12.5k AED = around 3K EURO = all the standard stuff, with accommodation and transport.


I have a young family and my eldest daughter is about to turn 5 so something else to worry about, school. I know it's not high end job and probably not in demand but the offer seems far off working in UK! Can someone shed some lights about the F&B market in Dubai?

Thanks!


----------



## Sunder

kroneh said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I worked in hospitality industry. It will be one of the new restaurant in the New opening hotel in downtown Dubai as #2 (Assistant General restaurant manager/Restaurant manager)
> 
> 20k AED = 5k Euro net including relocation visa,flight ticket,medical etc however accommodation and transport not included
> 12.5k AED = around 3K EURO = all the standard stuff, with accommodation and transport.
> 
> 
> I have a young family and my eldest daughter is about to turn 5 so something else to worry about, school. I know it's not high end job and probably not in demand but the offer seems far off working in UK! Can someone shed some lights about the F&B market in Dubai?
> 
> Thanks!


Hello,

The school costs are going to to tremendously high for your daughter, plus with this low salary it would be next to impossible to save anything. Thus, If I were you, I would have declined the offer.


----------



## rsinner

kiniser said:


> Just got the offer on phone yesterday... 55k all inclusive, no schooling allowance...
> 
> that is quite a low ball offer...... coz i have two kids in the family..


can hardly call this "low ball". Gavtek was spot on with his estimate. This is indeed the market - you may get maybe 5K more. Personally I would not move with this - your current salary with allowances is c. 45K p.m. with a proper company. Most likely with this conglomerate you will not get any raises. Also think about the impact on end of services benefits, the quality of health insurance, and long term career growth.


----------



## rsinner

kroneh said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I worked in hospitality industry. It will be one of the new restaurant in the New opening hotel in downtown Dubai as #2 (Assistant General restaurant manager/Restaurant manager)
> 
> 20k AED = 5k Euro net including relocation visa,flight ticket,medical etc however accommodation and transport not included
> 12.5k AED = around 3K EURO = all the standard stuff, with accommodation and transport.
> 
> 
> I have a young family and my eldest daughter is about to turn 5 so something else to worry about, school. I know it's not high end job and probably not in demand but the offer seems far off working in UK! Can someone shed some lights about the F&B market in Dubai?
> 
> Thanks!





Sunder said:


> Hello,
> 
> The school costs are going to to tremendously high for your daughter, plus with this low salary it would be next to impossible to save anything. Thus, If I were you, I would have declined the offer.


With 32K p.m. it will be a stretch. Rent will easily be 10K or more, and schooling 4-5K. After that think about other expenses, utilities, car, holidays, traveling, and very importantly RETIREMENT related savings.


----------



## kiniser

rsinner said:


> can hardly call this "low ball". Gavtek was spot on with his estimate. This is indeed the market - you may get maybe 5K more. Personally I would not move with this - your current salary with allowances is c. 45K p.m. with a proper company. Most likely with this conglomerate you will not get any raises. Also think about the impact on end of services benefits, the quality of health insurance, and long term career growth.


Well, the initial offer they gave was 50k all in, I denied immediately in the call. Then they throw 55K, and claimed this is the highest they will go.. I said I will think about it. My plan is to put it on hold for a couple days and let them call back... Probably you are right, 10K increase doesn't really justify a risky move....and sacrifice my potential career growth. On the other hand, I need a move because my boss is kinda a ********.


----------



## rX0uJtzh7g25

Evening all,

I've recently gotten a job offer after an interview with a large global tech company, and i'd like your feedback on the offer. My role would be a Sr. consultant with the possibility to advance into a lead consultant role in about 2 years with good performance. The job entails around 50% international work within the MENA region (GCC + North Africa basically). 

I haven't given any direct ansers to questions regarding my salary expections before getting an initial offer. The initial offer is as follows: 

- Base salary 100k USD annually
- Bonus: 17% base (haven't seen the exact bonus requirements yet but i believe them to be reasonable). 
- RSU: 20k usd over 4 years vested anually
- 44k Housing allowance annually
- 850 USD car allowance monthly (not sure if this includes gas or not)
- 700 USD phone allowance monthly
- 10800 AED flight home anually
- Insurance (not sure which level) should be included though it wasn't explicitly stated in the conversation. 
- One time relocation costs, which haven't been discussed exactly yet. 
- Salary and career growth is something that still needs to be discussed in-depth. 

So excluding the flight allowance that'd make 13.550 USD monthly, excluding end-of-service gratuity. 

Currently i'm earning the following at home:

- 5800 EUR monthly base salary (including basic representation allowances, internet allowance, 8% vacation allowances and such). considering our pretty hefty taxation system (52% for the top bracket) that amounts to ~3300 EUR after taxes. 
- 820 EUR car allowance, unlimited gas EU-wide
- unlimited (within reasonable margins) phone usage for personal and business calls.
- Bonus construction (the exact construction is a bit weird, but it's safe to assume that if conditions are met it's around 10k EUR.



I have no kids or wife to worry about for relocation purposes, so that makes things significantly simpler. 

My questions are: 

- would this be a reasonable salary and housing allowance for the role considering the cost of living? I believe (outside of housing) cost of living is about 10-15% more expensive in the UAE than in my home country. I'd also most likely keep my house in my home country (at least for now), so i'd have to pay the mortgage plus interest on that which comes to around 900 EUR monthly. 

- What could i get for 160k AED when it comes to housing? I've looked around some of the realtor sites but i'd have no idea what'd be decent neighborhoods. 

- Is the salary + benefits good enough to live off decently in either Dubai or Abu Dhabi? My personal preference is Abu Dhabi but i've heard that it can be significantly more expensive than Dubai when it comes to housing. The office is also located in Dubai Internet City, though i wouldn't be there too often. 

- how much room is usually acceptable in salary negotiations in the UAE? Considering it's a large US-based company i'd expect it to be relatively fixed but i know the guys in Dubai pretty well so they might be able to pull some strings for me.

- What kind of car would i be looking at for 850 USD/monthly when considering a 4 year cycle? Either buying or leasing is fine. I don't need the biggest 4WD or ATV like some of the expats seem to have  but a decent new or new-ish midsize sedan (Currently driving a 2014 model Mazda) would be something i'd be looking for. I have the liquid assets available to buy without any loans if that'd save money. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sunder

rX0uJtzh7g25 said:


> Evening all,
> 
> I've recently gotten a job offer after an interview with a large global tech company, and i'd like your feedback on the offer. My role would be a Sr. consultant with the possibility to advance into a lead consultant role in about 2 years with good performance. The job entails around 50% international work within the MENA region (GCC + North Africa basically).
> 
> I haven't given any direct ansers to questions regarding my salary expections before getting an initial offer. The initial offer is as follows:
> 
> - Base salary 100k USD annually
> - Bonus: 17% base (haven't seen the exact bonus requirements yet but i believe them to be reasonable).
> - RSU: 20k usd over 4 years vested anually
> - 44k Housing allowance annually
> - 850 USD car allowance monthly (not sure if this includes gas or not)
> - 700 USD phone allowance monthly
> - 10800 AED flight home anually
> - Insurance (not sure which level) should be included though it wasn't explicitly stated in the conversation.
> - One time relocation costs, which haven't been discussed exactly yet.
> - Salary and career growth is something that still needs to be discussed in-depth.
> 
> So excluding the flight allowance that'd make 13.550 USD monthly, excluding end-of-service gratuity.
> 
> Currently i'm earning the following at home:
> 
> - 5800 EUR monthly base salary (including basic representation allowances, internet allowance, 8% vacation allowances and such). considering our pretty hefty taxation system (52% for the top bracket) that amounts to ~3300 EUR after taxes.
> - 820 EUR car allowance, unlimited gas EU-wide
> - unlimited (within reasonable margins) phone usage for personal and business calls.
> - Bonus construction (the exact construction is a bit weird, but it's safe to assume that if conditions are met it's around 10k EUR.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no kids or wife to worry about for relocation purposes, so that makes things significantly simpler.
> 
> My questions are:
> 
> - would this be a reasonable salary and housing allowance for the role considering the cost of living? I believe (outside of housing) cost of living is about 10-15% more expensive in the UAE than in my home country. I'd also most likely keep my house in my home country (at least for now), so i'd have to pay the mortgage plus interest on that which comes to around 900 EUR monthly.
> 
> - What could i get for 160k AED when it comes to housing? I've looked around some of the realtor sites but i'd have no idea what'd be decent neighborhoods.
> 
> - Is the salary + benefits good enough to live off decently in either Dubai or Abu Dhabi? My personal preference is Abu Dhabi but i've heard that it can be significantly more expensive than Dubai when it comes to housing. The office is also located in Dubai Internet City, though i wouldn't be there too often.
> 
> - how much room is usually acceptable in salary negotiations in the UAE? Considering it's a large US-based company i'd expect it to be relatively fixed but i know the guys in Dubai pretty well so they might be able to pull some strings for me.
> 
> - What kind of car would i be looking at for 850 USD/monthly when considering a 4 year cycle? Either buying or leasing is fine. I don't need the biggest 4WD or ATV like some of the expats seem to have  but a decent new or new-ish midsize sedan (Currently driving a 2014 model Mazda) would be something i'd be looking for. I have the liquid assets available to buy without any loans if that'd save money.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


You are still in Amsterdam with this offer..??? Take a flight and be here.


----------



## kroneh

Sunder said:


> Hello,
> 
> The school costs are going to to tremendously high for your daughter, plus with this low salary it would be next to impossible to save anything. Thus, If I were you, I would have declined the offer.


Thank you for the advise


----------



## rsinner

rX0uJtzh7g25 said:


> Evening all,
> 
> I've recently gotten a job offer after an interview with a large global tech company, and i'd like your feedback on the offer. My role would be a Sr. consultant with the possibility to advance into a lead consultant role in about 2 years with good performance. The job entails around 50% international work within the MENA region (GCC + North Africa basically).
> 
> I haven't given any direct ansers to questions regarding my salary expections before getting an initial offer. The initial offer is as follows:
> 
> - Base salary 100k USD annually
> - Bonus: 17% base (haven't seen the exact bonus requirements yet but i believe them to be reasonable).
> - RSU: 20k usd over 4 years vested anually
> - 44k Housing allowance annually
> - 850 USD car allowance monthly (not sure if this includes gas or not)
> - 700 USD phone allowance monthly
> - 10800 AED flight home anually
> - Insurance (not sure which level) should be included though it wasn't explicitly stated in the conversation.
> - One time relocation costs, which haven't been discussed exactly yet.
> - Salary and career growth is something that still needs to be discussed in-depth.
> 
> So excluding the flight allowance that'd make 13.550 USD monthly, excluding end-of-service gratuity.
> 
> Currently i'm earning the following at home:
> 
> - 5800 EUR monthly base salary (including basic representation allowances, internet allowance, 8% vacation allowances and such). considering our pretty hefty taxation system (52% for the top bracket) that amounts to ~3300 EUR after taxes.
> - 820 EUR car allowance, unlimited gas EU-wide
> - unlimited (within reasonable margins) phone usage for personal and business calls.
> - Bonus construction (the exact construction is a bit weird, but it's safe to assume that if conditions are met it's around 10k EUR.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no kids or wife to worry about for relocation purposes, so that makes things significantly simpler.
> 
> My questions are:
> 
> - would this be a reasonable salary and housing allowance for the role considering the cost of living? I believe (outside of housing) cost of living is about 10-15% more expensive in the UAE than in my home country. I'd also most likely keep my house in my home country (at least for now), so i'd have to pay the mortgage plus interest on that which comes to around 900 EUR monthly.
> 
> - What could i get for 160k AED when it comes to housing? I've looked around some of the realtor sites but i'd have no idea what'd be decent neighborhoods.
> 
> - Is the salary + benefits good enough to live off decently in either Dubai or Abu Dhabi? My personal preference is Abu Dhabi but i've heard that it can be significantly more expensive than Dubai when it comes to housing. The office is also located in Dubai Internet City, though i wouldn't be there too often.
> 
> - how much room is usually acceptable in salary negotiations in the UAE? Considering it's a large US-based company i'd expect it to be relatively fixed but i know the guys in Dubai pretty well so they might be able to pull some strings for me.
> 
> - What kind of car would i be looking at for 850 USD/monthly when considering a 4 year cycle? Either buying or leasing is fine. I don't need the biggest 4WD or ATV like some of the expats seem to have  but a decent new or new-ish midsize sedan (Currently driving a 2014 model Mazda) would be something i'd be looking for. I have the liquid assets available to buy without any loans if that'd save money.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


for a single person this salary is more than enough (+ a major bump on your current salary). No one lives in AD and works in Dubai, but maybe you can defy the norm! Dubai has a more active social scene esp. for single people. The rents are the same or lower in AD these days. Cost of living is slightly lower in AD, but the commute will be an hour or more every day in each direction, so my advice will be to stay in Dubai.

For rentals check propertyfinder.ae or dubizzle.com. If you can save some of your housing allowance, you can always do so - you will get a good 1 bed easily for less than 100K in Marina or similar areas.


----------



## TallyHo

Why Abu Dhabi? Silly to commute over a hour each way. If you have friends in AD you can easily visit them on weekends, and vice versa.

Package is fine. You can afford an apartment in Dubai Marina or JLT or Greens and be 10-15 minutes from the office. Don't feel compelled to spend your entire housing allowance but save from it. I only spend around 60% of my housing allowance, the rest is saved. 

850 USD is 3200 AED per month. Most cost effective option is to buy a car outright (as you suggest you can, and if so get a second hand Japanese model, 2-3 years old). Save this monthly allowance. 

Or buy a midrange car with a three year loan for 2,000/2,500 AED/month. 

Or rent monthly. 1800 AED will get you a Tiida or comparable. 

Leasing is a waste of money.



rX0uJtzh7g25 said:


> Evening all,
> 
> I've recently gotten a job offer after an interview with a large global tech company, and i'd like your feedback on the offer. My role would be a Sr. consultant with the possibility to advance into a lead consultant role in about 2 years with good performance. The job entails around 50% international work within the MENA region (GCC + North Africa basically).
> 
> I haven't given any direct ansers to questions regarding my salary expections before getting an initial offer. The initial offer is as follows:
> 
> - Base salary 100k USD annually
> - Bonus: 17% base (haven't seen the exact bonus requirements yet but i believe them to be reasonable).
> - RSU: 20k usd over 4 years vested anually
> - 44k Housing allowance annually
> - 850 USD car allowance monthly (not sure if this includes gas or not)
> - 700 USD phone allowance monthly
> - 10800 AED flight home anually
> - Insurance (not sure which level) should be included though it wasn't explicitly stated in the conversation.
> - One time relocation costs, which haven't been discussed exactly yet.
> - Salary and career growth is something that still needs to be discussed in-depth.
> 
> So excluding the flight allowance that'd make 13.550 USD monthly, excluding end-of-service gratuity.
> 
> Currently i'm earning the following at home:
> 
> - 5800 EUR monthly base salary (including basic representation allowances, internet allowance, 8% vacation allowances and such). considering our pretty hefty taxation system (52% for the top bracket) that amounts to ~3300 EUR after taxes.
> - 820 EUR car allowance, unlimited gas EU-wide
> - unlimited (within reasonable margins) phone usage for personal and business calls.
> - Bonus construction (the exact construction is a bit weird, but it's safe to assume that if conditions are met it's around 10k EUR.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no kids or wife to worry about for relocation purposes, so that makes things significantly simpler.
> 
> My questions are:
> 
> - would this be a reasonable salary and housing allowance for the role considering the cost of living? I believe (outside of housing) cost of living is about 10-15% more expensive in the UAE than in my home country. I'd also most likely keep my house in my home country (at least for now), so i'd have to pay the mortgage plus interest on that which comes to around 900 EUR monthly.
> 
> - What could i get for 160k AED when it comes to housing? I've looked around some of the realtor sites but i'd have no idea what'd be decent neighborhoods.
> 
> - Is the salary + benefits good enough to live off decently in either Dubai or Abu Dhabi? My personal preference is Abu Dhabi but i've heard that it can be significantly more expensive than Dubai when it comes to housing. The office is also located in Dubai Internet City, though i wouldn't be there too often.
> 
> - how much room is usually acceptable in salary negotiations in the UAE? Considering it's a large US-based company i'd expect it to be relatively fixed but i know the guys in Dubai pretty well so they might be able to pull some strings for me.
> 
> - What kind of car would i be looking at for 850 USD/monthly when considering a 4 year cycle? Either buying or leasing is fine. I don't need the biggest 4WD or ATV like some of the expats seem to have  but a decent new or new-ish midsize sedan (Currently driving a 2014 model Mazda) would be something i'd be looking for. I have the liquid assets available to buy without any loans if that'd save money.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## rX0uJtzh7g25

Apologies for the late response, i've been a bit busy the last week. First of all, thanks all for the feedback, good to hear that it's an acceptable offer  I made them a slightly higher counteroffer and i should be getting feedback this afternoon. 

Regarding AD vs Dubai: I wouldn't be in the office too much (the job is mainly travel related) and i've got a bit more experience with AD. However i've decided that if i'm migrating i might as well go for Dubai first and see where that takes me. Plus the Dubai airport is much better than AD airport anyway 

I would be trying to save a decent bit from my salary, so going on an apartment hunt would be top priority. The exact location hasn't been decided yet, but JLT and Marina are high on the list. I've also heard some good things about Arabian Ranches but i believe that's more aimed at villas and townhouses.


----------



## therushy

Hello,

I have been offered a position for 40k AED p/m

I will be living here alone with family visiting every month, is this a good salary for Dubai?


----------



## LesFroggitts

therushy said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have been offered a position for 40k AED p/m
> 
> I will be living here alone with family visiting every month, is this a good salary for Dubai?


For a road-sweeper or for a CEO - context, context, context?


----------



## therushy

Yes, sorry just realised this was a little vague :]

It's for a Lead Software Engineer position.

Thanks!


----------



## sheikhaa

Hello All!

Thank you for everyone's feedback on packages. 

I was recently offered an all in package of 50K Dhirams per month with an annual bonus on top. 

I am currently located in Canada and work as a consultant making around 11K per month after Tax.
The role is with a leading global consulting firm.

My estimated budget breakdown is as follows:

Rent + Utilities (3-4 bedroom) - 15,000 + 3,000 (Monthly) - Silicone Oasis or The Villa
2 decent cars (KIA + Nissan SUV) - 6,500 (Monthly)
Education (4 yr old + 6 month - save for now) - 8,500 (Monthly)
Gas Plus Transport - 500 (Monthly)
Groceries - 4,500 (Monthly)
Misc - 5,000 (Monthly) - Kids + Adults + other entertainment
Savings - 5,000 (Monthly) plus Company savings plan

Package includes a decent bonus (I never include bonus in calculations) plus medical insurance plus dental and annual return flights (North America) for family.

Thank you for looking into.


----------



## UKMS

sheikhaa said:


> Hello All!
> 
> Thank you for everyone's feedback on packages.
> 
> I was recently offered an all in package of 50K Dhirams per month with an annual bonus on top.
> 
> I am currently located in Canada and work as a consultant making around 11K per month after Tax.
> The role is with a leading global consulting firm.
> 
> My estimated budget breakdown is as follows:
> 
> Rent + Utilities (3-4 bedroom) - 15,000 + 3,000 (Monthly) - Silicone Oasis or The Villa
> 2 decent cars (KIA + Nissan SUV) - 6,500 (Monthly)
> Education (4 yr old + 6 month - save for now) - 8,500 (Monthly)
> Gas Plus Transport - 500 (Monthly)
> Groceries - 4,500 (Monthly)
> Misc - 5,000 (Monthly) - Kids + Adults + other entertainment
> Savings - 5,000 (Monthly) plus Company savings plan
> 
> Package includes a decent bonus (I never include bonus in calculations) plus medical insurance plus dental and annual return flights (North America) for family.
> 
> Thank you for looking into.


I'm sure you'll get lots of feedback  

Your calculations look pretty realistic 

Your rent looks fine for The Villa and other places .... utilities look fine unless you are heavy on AC or water (if you have a pool or irrigation for grass) although your TV/internet could easily eat 500-900 depending on package. 

Cars - I would say you may get change out of that depending on how you fund them ... I have a Grand Cherokee @ 3000 pm on bank finance and a small Ford for my wife on 12 month hire from Avis @ 1100 pm (all inclusive) 

Education I have no idea as I have no kids in education, although my company pay 75k per year per child and I'm told that's reasonable. 

Groceries looks realistic although choice of store and brands can make a huge difference. 

Your misc will all depend on what you want to do  

Good luck with the move !


----------



## sheikhaa

Thank you UKMS, you seem to be my personal adviser on this "Probable" move! (I am the same Canadian from Brit expat)

I am not a big fan of North American cars and am thinking a Nissan Pathfinder; with 2 kids I will need the space. The payment I believe is pretty close to the Grand Cherokee.

Interesting point on rentals, I think that might make more sense, initially at least. I am thinking rent a Kia Sportage or something for the first 3-4 months for me to get to work and leave the Nissan for the Mrs. I am not much of a car person and am OK with driving a focus to work. 

With young kids, I would prefer a villa with no pool, I am not much of a swimmer anyway and the maintenance is not my thing.

Talking about cable services, I have a local IPTV box which works amazing well in Canada and I was wondering if these work in UAE? I understand this is a hush topic but just wondering if it is even worth bringing it along.


----------



## UKMS

sheikhaa said:


> Thank you UKMS, you seem to be my personal adviser on this "Probable" move! (I am the same Canadian from Brit expat)
> 
> I am not a big fan of North American cars and am thinking a Nissan Pathfinder; with 2 kids I will need the space. The payment I believe is pretty close to the Grand Cherokee.
> 
> Interesting point on rentals, I think that might make more sense, initially at least. I am thinking rent a Kia Sportage or something for the first 3-4 months for me to get to work and leave the Nissan for the Mrs. I am not much of a car person and am OK with driving a focus to work.
> 
> With young kids, I would prefer a villa with no pool, I am not much of a swimmer anyway and the maintenance is not my thing.
> 
> Talking about cable services, I have a local IPTV box which works amazing well in Canada and I was wondering if these work in UAE? I understand this is a hush topic but just wondering if it is even worth bringing it along.


Ha Ha .... I thought it might be you  

You'd know NA vehicles better than me  .... I must admit I had no intention of buying a Jeep when I moved over but it was an easy purchase with decent discount, good warranty etc and great value for money compared to European brands, I'm sure you won't go wrong with either of your choices. I found that Avis UAE had some brilliant special offers if you are patient they publish them on their website. They clearly have good relationships with dealerships to shift stock on some great special offers. 

I'll PM you about TV. 

Cheers.


----------



## HoosierBoss

*Budget Advice*

Inspired by the above post, hoping I can get a 'personal advisor.' I have put together a monthly budget based on my research on this and other sites. I will be living alone in a provided 1BR residential block in Dubai (Al Barsha 1) as part of my teaching package, which includes 1 annual flight and health insurance. I arrive in August.

Here are the parts of my monthly budget I'd like input on (all numbers in AED):
Utilities 500
Internet/Phone 550
Car Rental 1350 (first couple of months)
Petrol 150
Food 1500
Clothing 200
Gym 300
Entertainment 350 (mostly going to cinema)
Travel 1250 (primarily to purchase airfare for family to visit me or vice versa)

Appreciate positive, constructive input!


----------



## Dean1903

*job offer in dubai*

hi im from south africa,been offered a job in dubai....i am a family man,wife and two kids going to school. this is the package i was offered..... 

20500 aed monthly
yearly bonus
car maintanence 3400aed monthly
house and furnishings 170,659aed yearly
travel and events aed4489 monthly
free medical care for employee/family
excellent educational assistance
car provided
NB all employees are expected to reside at the companys staff estate
please advise me if this good move.thanks


----------



## Stevesolar

Dean1903 said:


> hi im from south africa,been offered a job in dubai....i am a family man,wife and two kids going to school. this is the package i was offered.....
> 
> 20500 aed monthly
> yearly bonus
> car maintanence 3400aed monthly
> house and furnishings 170,659aed yearly
> travel and events aed4489 monthly
> free medical care for employee/family
> excellent educational assistance
> car provided
> NB all employees are expected to reside at the companys staff estate
> please advise me if this good move.thanks


Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
Looking at your offer - there are three observations.
Firstly - why are you being offered house and furnishings of 170,659 per year - if all employees are expected to reside at the company's staff estate?
This suggests that you will simply be given company accommodation - but no monetary allowance.

If a car is being provided for you - why would they be giving you 3400 AED per month "car maintenance"?
That simply does not make sense.

Excellent educational assistance - what does that actually mean in monetary terms?
Schools are expensive in Dubai. If they offer 10,000 AED per year/per child then you would be struggling.
If they offer 100,000 AED per year/per child - that is my definition of "excellent"!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Reddiva

HoosierBoss said:


> Inspired by the above post, hoping I can get a 'personal advisor.' I have put together a monthly budget based on my research on this and other sites. I will be living alone in a provided 1BR residential block in Dubai (Al Barsha 1) as part of my teaching package, which includes 1 annual flight and health insurance. I arrive in August.
> 
> Here are the parts of my monthly budget I'd like input on (all numbers in AED):
> Utilities 500
> Internet/Phone 550
> Car Rental 1350 (first couple of months)
> Petrol 150
> Food 1500
> Clothing 200
> Gym 300
> Entertainment 350 (mostly going to cinema)
> Travel 1250 (primarily to purchase airfare for family to visit me or vice versa)
> 
> Appreciate positive, constructive input!



That sounds about right although 200 a month for clothes is low. Clothes here 
cost 30-40% more than the US/UK
Gyms are pricey but most apartment buildings have ones in them, entertainment is low however if you are only going to the cinema and not to brunches then you will fine. Travel, expect to pay around 3500 plus for a flight to Europe/US, petrol, i only use my car for work and mine costs me 200 a month but don't forget to factor in Salik as that pushes my cost up by 320 a month. Food wise you can shave some of the amount if you avoid Waitrose and Spinneys. I eat well and spend around 400 for 2 weeks


----------



## IamTom

Hello,

I got the offer in Abu Dhabi.
18k AED per month, tickets from my country, health insurance and no other bonuses.
My calculations are:
4,5-6k pm for rent for stuudio in good location.
1,5-2k pm for food. Eating outside mostly.
1,5k pm for transportation
1k other things
So all together 8,5k-10,5k.
Are my calculations accurate? 
Will I be able to save 7,5k-9,5k per month?


----------



## natali-new

IamTom said:


> Hello,
> 
> I got the offer in Abu Dhabi.
> 18k AED per month, tickets from my country, health insurance and no other bonuses.
> My calculations are:
> 4,5-6k pm for rent for stuudio in good location.
> 1,5-2k pm for food. Eating outside mostly.
> 1,5k pm for transportation
> 1k other things
> So all together 8,5k-10,5k.
> Are my calculations accurate?
> Will I be able to save 7,5k-9,5k per month?



You should count electricity, water, chiller bills. Security deposit for apartment 5-10% to landlord. Agency fee 5%. 

We just relocated and the first month expenses are rather high


----------



## NewtoDUB

Kind of linked to my thread on where to live but just trying work out what's a reasonable monthly level to be left with post rent really. I've got a load of spreadsheets comping what I did in London etc but this is a new and very different city so some people with experience would be nice to take a view. 

I'm on $100k USD p.a. equivalent basic, bonus will be involved but I've left that to one side as I don't want to rely on that to live. It's a local deal so aside from health insurance and a flight home that's all I get really. I wanted a new start and to come out here so not driven purely by cash so took the role but I do want to live 'decently' (subjective I know) and save a few quid (primarily bonus related)

I've used a rough FX rate to get back into AED as I need to start dealing in it rather than USD/GBP!

All per month assumptions based on reading around. Will be a 1 bed flat with just my wife and I (she will contribute but we like to do it based purely on my salary then her work which is less steady = on top)

Rent - Potentially up to 12,500
Chiller -150
DEWA - 650
Internet/TV - 750
Travel (likely to be Ubers/Taxis for work then at weekend) - 1,500
Saving Goal - 7,000

That leaves me 8,300 a month roughly for everything not included above so; Food (including stuff bought at work, coffee, lunch etc, drink, clothes, entertainment (we like to eat out once a week really), short breaks etc

Feel free to shoot me down/call me an idiot but I think it's doable however that's from reading a few blogs and reading on here. The only other time I relocated it was for the same firm and everything got looked after so I'm a tad blind really doing this.


----------



## UKMS

NewtoDUB said:


> Kind of linked to my thread on where to live but just trying work out what's a reasonable monthly level to be left with post rent really. I've got a load of spreadsheets comping what I did in London etc but this is a new and very different city so some people with experience would be nice to take a view.
> 
> I'm on $100k USD p.a. equivalent basic, bonus will be involved but I've left that to one side as I don't want to rely on that to live. It's a local deal so aside from health insurance and a flight home that's all I get really. I wanted a new start and to come out here so not driven purely by cash so took the role but I do want to live 'decently' (subjective I know) and save a few quid (primarily bonus related)
> 
> I've used a rough FX rate to get back into AED as I need to start dealing in it rather than USD/GBP!
> 
> All per month assumptions based on reading around. Will be a 1 bed flat with just my wife and I (she will contribute but we like to do it based purely on my salary then her work which is less steady = on top)
> 
> Rent - Potentially up to 12,500
> Chiller -150
> DEWA - 650
> Internet/TV - 750
> Travel (likely to be Ubers/Taxis for work then at weekend) - 1,500
> Saving Goal - 7,000
> 
> That leaves me 8,300 a month roughly for everything not included above so; Food (including stuff bought at work, coffee, lunch etc, drink, clothes, entertainment (we like to eat out once a week really), short breaks etc
> 
> Feel free to shoot me down/call me an idiot but I think it's doable however that's from reading a few blogs and reading on here. The only other time I relocated it was for the same firm and everything got looked after so I'm a tad blind really doing this.


Firstly I'm sure you'll live reasonably well also taking into account your likely extra income (Wife+Bonus) 

Couple of things you might need to adjust- 

Assuming you rent at 150,000 your minimum DEWA will be a standing 625 charge before you even use any Water or Electricity (5% of your rent /12). Im not sure about the chiller part Im fairly certain that depends on where you choose to live and how the AC is billed. 

You might want to factor in Mobile phones. 

Im sure you are aware if youve been researching that you do need a fair bit of spare money to get yourself setup, 5% agency fee, 5% security deposit, Deposits on DEWA and Internet/TV as well as paying your rent in how ever many payments (cheques) you negotiate with your landlord, almost definitely you wont be paying monthly. Dont underestimate getting yourself setup ! 

The rest is really dependent on your lifestyle. 

Hope that helps


----------



## NewtoDUB

Cheers.

Re; DEWA adjustment - any idea what to estimate to increase it? 

Good call on the mobile.

Yes sorry should have said I got a decent c.$12k relocation budget from work to move on which will cover the agency fee, deposits etc. 

Rent going in one cheque but that's provided by work interest free and I then pay them back monthly.


----------



## UKMS

I'm in a villa so can't really help you estimate on DEWA for an apartment .... the reality is on your budget you should be fine


----------



## imac

NewtoDUB said:


> ...Re; DEWA adjustment - any idea what to estimate to increase it? ...


as ukms said, 5% of annual rent / 12

in your example, with monthly rent of 12,500 = annual rent of 150,000

5% of 150,000 = 7,500... /12 = 625

i would say for a one bed... double that to factor in water/elec...



NewtoDUB said:


> ... Chiller -150 ...


chiller depends on use of course... but just to give you a general idea, my chiller bill for a 4 bed + maids for last month was just over 2,700... but then again we leave it on throughout the house over the summer months at 22 deg... and our balcony/main doors are opened many many times throughout the day... so if you divide that by 4 for a one bed, i would think that would be your upper limit with very generous use of the chiller...


----------



## TallyHo

Chiller also depends if you actually have chiller fees.

Most buildings in Dubai are "chiller free" meaning you pay nothing for the air conditioning as it's paid for by the landlord out of his service charges. I have never paid separately for air conditioning. In fact, I specifically make a point of avoiding chiller charge / district cooling buildings. 

Most of Dubai Marina is chiller free. JBR is not and you need to pay for the A/C. Palm is all chiller (or district cooling). JLT is almost all district cooling/chiller. Greens is chiller free. Downtown is chiller free except for one or two buildings. So it pays to know if the building is chiller free or not.

For a one-bedroom in JLT with chiller charges, budget 500 AED/month average for every month. Chiller charges are based on a flat (usually quarterly) fee plus the annual monthly usage. In the winter the usage might be nil, but you still need to pay the quarterly fee. 



imac said:


> as ukms said, 5% of annual rent / 12
> 
> in your example, with monthly rent of 12,500 = annual rent of 150,000
> 
> 5% of 150,000 = 7,500... /12 = 625
> 
> i would say for a one bed... double that to factor in water/elec...
> 
> 
> 
> chiller depends on use of course... but just to give you a general idea, my chiller bill for a 4 bed + maids for last month was just over 2,700... but then again we leave it on throughout the house over the summer months at 22 deg... and our balcony/main doors are opened many many times throughout the day... so if you divide that by 4 for a one bed, i would think that would be your upper limit with very generous use of the chiller...


----------



## CapnDan

*New to dubai*

Hi,

Completely new to expat lifestyle and to living/working in middle east.

Have two daughters - 2.5years old and 1 years old, and wife.

Deep into application process and very, very, very seriously looking at making the move.

The move will be from Australia to Dubai.

Current income in Australia is ~70,000 AUD per annum (AFTER TAX) - BUUUT. . .house and car and stuff all paid off - so no debt etc. Wife not working - at home with kids, BUUUT. . .we do use daycare 3 days a week for the oldest and will use a 2 days/week on the 1 year old when she is ~1.5 years old.

The package is

basic salary: equivalent to 115,000 AUD per annum (~25k AED per month)
accom allow: 8k AED per month

primary: 24k AED per child per annum
Category B medical insurance for me

theres some other stuff in there - bonuses, flights, etc - but, the key details are as above.

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

So heres the thing - when we go to dubai, we will need to: 
buy?rent a car - maybe a RAV-4. 
We need a small villa (~3 bed room) somewhere close to work.
We need to furnish said house (beds, cot, etc)
and the really, really, really expensive/big ticket item. . .daycare.

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

Lifestyle:
1. we're cheap, dont need to eat out more than once a month - and even then local chinese takeaway will be fine.
2. no fancy clothes/shoes.
3. no fancy car.
4. no going out to clubs, alcohol, etc.
5. home cooked meals - and nothing fancy - just meat, rice and vegetables style - ie. not lobsters and salmon.
6. dont want to live in the fancy area of dubai - close to work (airport), school and shop will be perfect.

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

Me:
have x2 masters degrees, under graduate degree and 10 years of mega-project experience specific to the role being offered.

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

Questions:
1. your general thoughts?
2. any chance of getting daycare added to contract?
3. is ~25k AED per month - is that realistic income for x2 kids and wife and saving a bit?
4. what sort of expenditure per month would we have on food, bills, etc?
5. how much would a live-out maid/home help be?
6. anything else I need to ask/know?

Thank you very, very kindly in advance.


----------



## Sunder

CapnDan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Completely new to expat lifestyle and to living/working in middle east.
> 
> Have two daughters - 2.5years old and 1 years old, and wife.
> 
> Deep into application process and very, very, very seriously looking at making the move.
> 
> The move will be from Australia to Dubai.
> 
> Current income in Australia is ~70,000 AUD per annum (AFTER TAX) - BUUUT. . .house and car and stuff all paid off - so no debt etc. Wife not working - at home with kids, BUUUT. . .we do use daycare 3 days a week for the oldest and will use a 2 days/week on the 1 year old when she is ~1.5 years old.
> 
> The package is
> 
> basic salary: equivalent to 115,000 AUD per annum (~25k AED per month)
> accom allow: 8k AED per month
> 
> primary: 24k AED per child per annum
> Category B medical insurance for me
> 
> theres some other stuff in there - bonuses, flights, etc - but, the key details are as above.
> 
> XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
> 
> So heres the thing - when we go to dubai, we will need to:
> buy?rent a car - maybe a RAV-4.
> We need a small villa (~3 bed room) somewhere close to work.
> We need to furnish said house (beds, cot, etc)
> and the really, really, really expensive/big ticket item. . .daycare.
> 
> XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
> 
> Lifestyle:
> 1. we're cheap, dont need to eat out more than once a month - and even then local chinese takeaway will be fine.
> 2. no fancy clothes/shoes.
> 3. no fancy car.
> 4. no going out to clubs, alcohol, etc.
> 5. home cooked meals - and nothing fancy - just meat, rice and vegetables style - ie. not lobsters and salmon.
> 6. dont want to live in the fancy area of dubai - close to work (airport), school and shop will be perfect.
> 
> XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
> 
> Me:
> have x2 masters degrees, under graduate degree and 10 years of mega-project experience specific to the role being offered.
> 
> XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
> 
> Questions:
> 1. your general thoughts?
> 2. any chance of getting daycare added to contract?
> 3. is ~25k AED per month - is that realistic income for x2 kids and wife and saving a bit?
> 4. what sort of expenditure per month would we have on food, bills, etc?
> 5. how much would a live-out maid/home help be?
> 6. anything else I need to ask/know?
> 
> Thank you very, very kindly in advance.


Hello,

1)With 10 yrs of experience, I feel that the salary is bit low for you.
2) daycare in contract - nope
3) 25K AED is less, you have to rent a Villa somewhere between 120K-150K a year(which is more than housing allowance, thus you need to pay from your 25K AED), same is applicable for school fees for the kids, minimum 50K per child per year and its increased as the kids get older. On top of that Electricity and water every month, WiFi/TV, Mobile, Groceries will reduce your savings.
4) DEWA(read Electricity and Water) - for a villa anywhere around 1000-1300AED per month. Groceries - 2000-4000AED per month for family of 4. Wifi/TV basic package is 350AED per month. Gasoline is cheap so not a big worry.
5) I believe you need to sponsor the maid, I am sorry I dont have any experience on the same..
6) I would suggest you to think why you want to come here, as I see, your salary is very good in Oz and with the current lifestyle you must be saving a nice amount. The salary is the same in Dubai as in Oz, but expenses are much more than in Oz.

I have also no idea on daycare costs, maybe other forum members could help.

I see the family insurance is also not covered, am I correct ? then you have to get them insured also as per the new regulation.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## Ultrarunner

I´ve finally got my offer and feel tempted to go:
- Good salary mainly thanks to the taxation (bonus that depends on performance => could be 0 as well)
- Standard School fees will be paid (no more)
- Living allowance ca 250k per annum (enough for a family of 5, it seems) but probably this is what I will pay for a villa for 4 BR.
- Sign-off bonus that should get us the 1st 2nd hand car there and some 2nd hand furniture

The only concern that I have is really we won´t be saving much more there as my wife won´t have a job at least for the 1st year as she will probably be pretty heavily involved with gettin the children started (completely new environment for them with english learning challenge for the 2 younger ones).

In terms of career this would be a clear step forward for myself though. So the rationale is the "promotion" for me and "experience" for the family not so much that this would be a gold mine for us vs. how things are today. It seems for many people the point is to be able to save more money than in their home country

Difficult decision indeed.

Any thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## Stevesolar

Ultrarunner said:


> I´ve finally got my offer and feel tempted to go:
> - Good salary mainly thanks to the taxation (bonus that depends on performance => could be 0 as well)
> - Standard School fees will be paid (no more)
> - Living allowance ca 250k per annum (enough for a family of 5, it seems) but probably this is what I will pay for a villa for 4 BR.
> - Sign-off bonus that should get us the 1st 2nd hand car there and some 2nd hand furniture
> 
> The only concern that I have is really we won´t be saving much more there as my wife won´t have a job at least for the 1st year as she will probably be pretty heavily involved with gettin the children started (completely new environment for them with english learning challenge for the 2 younger ones).
> 
> In terms of career this would be a clear step forward for myself though. So the rationale is the "promotion" for me and "experience" for the family not so much that this would be a gold mine for us vs. how things are today. It seems for many people the point is to be able to save more money than in their home country
> 
> Difficult decision indeed.
> 
> Any thoughts? Thanks!


Hi,
We didn't save anything in the 1st year and don't really save as much as we expected - even now.
There are simply too many things to tempt you to spend money!
We have a lot more holidays than we did in the UK and seem to spend a lot on these.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Sunder

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> We didn't save anything in the 1st year and don't really save as much as we expected - even now.
> There are simply too many things to tempt you to spend money!
> We have a lot more holidays than we did in the UK and seem to spend a lot on these.
> Cheers
> Steve


There are simply too many things to tempt you to spend money! - Weekend Brunches !!! and Shopping thereafter !!!!


----------



## MaxCasa

Hello all!

New on this forum, and in Dubai!

Just wanted to run by you my package and see what you'd thought about it.

I previously was based in Morocco with the same company for an annual net wage of AED 150'000, as country Manager for a minor startup. I will now act as C-level in marketing 

I'm now being offered and actually accepted the following offer:

Total net AED per annum of 260'000 AED (with break down 60% basic, 30% accommodation and 10% car allowance) + insurance 

That's the only thing I get (no flights back home)

I'm French, 27,, living with my wife that probably will get a wage slightly higher, but not now (at least in one to two months)

We expect to live in a 1 BR (downtown or business bay), furnished, are not hard party goers, but like comfort 

My understanding is that it would be probably enough to live in Dubai. But my question is rather is it a correct package for a 5 y+ experienced professional with managing experience and previous position held abroad etc. 

Any comment and/or question welcomed ! 

Thank you!


----------



## svgeorge

MaxCasa said:


> My understanding is that it would be probably enough to live in Dubai. But my question is rather is it a correct package for a 5 y+ experienced professional with managing experience and previous position held abroad etc.


In the startup world, I believe there is no correct or wrong package.. it all depends on the quality of your previous experience and the level of funding (seed/angel/VC/PE) the startup has received.. for someone with 5 years experience, 22k is not bad, but its not in the top league for good Marketing roles..


----------



## DavisRocky

I am really sorry to ask this question in irrelevant thread, but I couldn't find any active threads regarding the subject

I am working in Dubai /allied health since 2 months. my wife is planning to work in Dubai\allied health, SHE HAS AN OFFER. but we need to bring our 5 months old son and my mother for 6 months at least. how can I do that, type of visa needed for them? processings ? Please help me.


----------



## Sunder

DavisRocky said:


> I am really sorry to ask this question in irrelevant thread, but I couldn't find any active threads regarding the subject
> 
> I am working in Dubai /allied health since 2 months. my wife is planning to work in Dubai\allied health, SHE HAS AN OFFER. but we need to bring our 5 months old son and my mother for 6 months at least. how can I do that, type of visa needed for them? processings ? Please help me.


Your wife - She will need an entry permit from the company where she will work, for entry in the UAE

Your son - You need to apply for your son entry permit from typing centre.

Your mother - You need to apply for a tourist visa for 3 months (I guess that's the maximum, but please check on DNRD or GDRFA websites or ask typing centre.


----------



## hiker80

Hello all!

New on this forum, and in Dubai!

I am 37 years old and have an experience in Software IT Business. I have 2 children, one is 2 years old and the other one 6 years old. My wife is not working, currently she is dealing with childs. But in the following months or year, if she can find a job she will work. So that I am discarding the 2nd income. My expectation is to having a good/normal life such as:
-	Living in 2-3 room villa or apartment, 
-	Moderate car
-	2-3 outside dinner with my family per mounth, we generally eat at home.
-	Some entertainment
-	Save some money (apprx 10K AED)

I am close to get an offer from big Telecom company in Dubai. Position is a Senior Product Manager position. In my first phone interview HR person give me the range of the salary budget ask me if you want me to go further with the interview process (I am sure that I can get the job offer if I move on the process). So that they are waiting a feedback for an approval or with a new expected salary (if agree on this budget or not, if not I think they are expecting my offer)

-	They offered between 29K-32.5K (all inclusive). But I don’t know the percentage of the allowances as I haven’t get an offer yet. But they told me that there will be no school fees. So only accommodation and transportation included in this budget. And as far as I understand there is an open door to make a bargain with this budgetting. I assume that this budget is a little bit low according to my research and if I considering my experience, 40K AED (all inclusive) must be the min. limit 
-	Health insurance including my wife and 2 childs
-	3 airplane return ticket for a year including my wife and 2 childs


My experience in my hometown is as defined below:
-	Currently Software Development Manager (Managing 12 Devps. So this new position is kind of a downgrade title for me). Previously I have project manager and software developer experience.
-	I have 13+ years experience
-	I have BS degree and also Msc degree
-	I received around 16 AED after taxes + Full Health insurance including my whole family + Retirement support (apprx 400 AED)
-	My saving is around (if I exclude my mortgage) 3500 AED

So my questions are:
1.	According to my experience, what do you think I should as for an offer? (basic salary, accommodation, school fees and etc.) 
2. How can I return back to HR about the feedback that they are waiting for me? How can I tell them that I want to continue interview process but not that with that budget without affecting final offer from them?
2.	Do you think it is reasonable for me to move to Dubai and accept the initial (29K-32.5K (all inclusive)) or (40K AED (all inclusive)) offer considering my expectation?
3.	Does my wife find a job easily in Dubai (she has an buyer and merchandiser experience in textile industry)? (she is an European union citizinship. I don’t know if it makes any difference in Dubai when she wants to find a job in Dubai).

Thanks for your replies..


----------



## Sunder

mrtkprl80 said:


> Hello all!
> 
> New on this forum, and in Dubai!
> 
> I am 37 years old and have an experience in Software IT Business. I have 2 children, one is 2 years old and the other one 6 years old. My wife is not working, currently she is dealing with childs. But in the following months or year, if she can find a job she will work. So that I am discarding the 2nd income. My expectation is to having a good/normal life such as:
> -	Living in 2-3 room villa or apartment,
> -	Moderate car
> -	2-3 outside dinner with my family per mounth, we generally eat at home.
> -	Some entertainment
> -	Save some money (apprx 10K AED)
> 
> I am close to get an offer from big Telecom company in Dubai. Position is a Senior Product Manager position. In my first phone interview HR person give me the range of the salary budget ask me if you want me to go further with the interview process (I am sure that I can get the job offer if I move on the process). So that they are waiting a feedback for an approval or with a new expected salary (if agree on this budget or not, if not I think they are expecting my offer)
> 
> -	They offered between 29K-32.5K (all inclusive). But I don’t know the percentage of the allowances as I haven’t get an offer yet. But they told me that there will be no school fees. So only accommodation and transportation included in this budget. And as far as I understand there is an open door to make a bargain with this budgetting. I assume that this budget is a little bit low according to my research and if I considering my experience, 40K AED (all inclusive) must be the min. limit
> -	Health insurance including my wife and 2 childs
> -	3 airplane return ticket for a year including my wife and 2 childs
> 
> 
> My experience in my hometown is as defined below:
> -	Currently Software Development Manager (Managing 12 Devps. So this new position is kind of a downgrade title for me). Previously I have project manager and software developer experience.
> -	I have 13+ years experience
> -	I have BS degree and also Msc degree
> -	I received around 16 AED after taxes + Full Health insurance including my whole family + Retirement support (apprx 400 AED)
> -	My saving is around (if I exclude my mortgage) 3500 AED
> 
> So my questions are:
> 1.	According to my experience, what do you think I should as for an offer? (basic salary, accommodation, school fees and etc.)
> 2. How can I return back to HR about the feedback that they are waiting for me? How can I tell them that I want to continue interview process but not that with that budget without affecting final offer from them?
> 3.	Do you think it is reasonable for me to move to Dubai and accept the initial (29K-32.5K (all inclusive)) or (40K AED (all inclusive)) offer considering my expectation?
> 4.	Does my wife find a job easily in Dubai (she has an buyer and merchandiser experience in textile industry)? (she is an European union citizinship. I don’t know if it makes any difference in Dubai when she wants to find a job in Dubai).
> 
> Thanks for your replies..


Hi,

1) The salary is bit less for a family of four, considering the fact that the schools are expensive in here. Please have a look in the previous pages of forum for cost of living in Dubai. You will get an approx idea.I will put some nos below for reference.
3BHK - 120K -150K per year
Utilities -(Electricity, Water) - 1000AED-1500AED per month.
Schooling per child - AED 50,000 and above per year
Car - 1500AED per month
Groceries - 2000-3000AED per month.
2) Really no idea, you have to see first what you save and then u get back to them stating the facts.
3) NO
4) NO IDEA.


----------



## imac

sunder has already addressed the cost of living part, so i will just comment on your salary expectations...



mrtkprl80 said:


> ...
> -	They offered between 29K-32.5K (all inclusive). But I don’t know the percentage of the allowances as I haven’t get an offer yet. But they told me that there will be no school fees. So only accommodation and transportation included in this budget. And as far as I understand there is an open door to make a bargain with this budgetting. I assume that this budget is a little bit low according to my research and if I considering my experience, 40K AED (all inclusive) must be the min. limit ...


in my opinion, the range they offered you is the norm for a product manager with your level of experience... 40k is an unrealistic expectation for the role... you can try negotiating the number, but i do not think you will be negotiating from a position of strength unless you happen to possess a very rare skill the company urgently needs...



mrtkprl80 said:


> ...
> -	Currently Software Development Manager (Managing 12 Devps. So this new position is kind of a downgrade title for me). Previously I have project manager and software developer experience.
> -	I have 13+ years experience...


there are a very large number of out of work i.t. managers currently in the uae with much more local experience than you, the going rate (unless you are in the government sector) is about 30k all inclusive, with many of them willing to take a lower salary than that... keep in mind that the market right now is still in a pretty bad downturn and people are losing their jobs due to retrenchment, with i.t. being at the forefront of job losses...



mrtkprl80 said:


> ...
> 3.	Does my wife find a job easily in Dubai (she has an buyer and merchandiser experience in textile industry)? (she is an European union citizinship. I don’t know if it makes any difference in Dubai when she wants to find a job in Dubai)...


although nationality is a consideration, in my opinion it only comes into play at lower level positions... the higher you get, its not really nationality that is the factor which makes the difference but rather which part of the world your previous experience is... people with western experience are given preference at higher positions, and it usually translates that individuals with western nationality would have western experience...


----------



## Abunewby

*Academic post salary*

Hi,
I’ve been offered a senior lecturer post at a university in Abu Dhabi and wondering whether the package is reasonable. I am married with 3 children, modest lifestyle in UK. 
I’m offered 15404 basic plus 3851 per month,
13000 accommodation pe month
80000 education (which is where the pinch point is i think)
Medical ins
Annual tickets home, with repatriation at the end
20000 relocation costs
End of service benefit and,
30 days in a hotel/villa on arrival.

How does this sound? Appreciate opinions. Thanks.


----------



## Sunder

Abunewby said:


> Hi,
> I’ve been offered a senior lecturer post at a university in Abu Dhabi and wondering whether the package is reasonable. I am married with 3 children, modest lifestyle in UK.
> I’m offered 15404 basic plus 3851 per month,
> 13000 accommodation pe month
> 80000 education (which is where the pinch point is i think)
> Medical ins
> Annual tickets home, with repatriation at the end
> 20000 relocation costs
> End of service benefit and,
> 30 days in a hotel/villa on arrival.
> 
> How does this sound? Appreciate opinions. Thanks.


Is the education allowance is per child or lumpsum for all 3.


----------



## Abunewby

Sunder said:


> Is the education allowance is per child or lumpsum for all 3.


It was 80000 max 40000 per child so I guessed for 2, I have asked about flexibility on this amount


----------



## Sunder

Abunewby said:


> Hi,
> I’ve been offered a senior lecturer post at a university in Abu Dhabi and wondering whether the package is reasonable. I am married with 3 children, modest lifestyle in UK.
> I’m offered 15404 basic plus 3851 per month,
> 13000 accommodation pe month
> 80000 education (which is where the pinch point is i think)
> Medical ins
> Annual tickets home, with repatriation at the end
> 20000 relocation costs
> End of service benefit and,
> 30 days in a hotel/villa on arrival.
> 
> How does this sound? Appreciate opinions. Thanks.


Hi,

You can have a look at previous pages of forum for cost of living like Utilities, Groceries, etc etc.

You also need to know whether the accommodation allowance is directly paid to the landlord of they will provide it to you directly. If they provide it to you, you can live far from the city and drive to work, it will be cheaper than living in the city and divert the savings to the schooling.

Education allowance is quite low, most schools are expensive and as they have capped it to 2 kids, I see this as the main challenge. 

Rest all allowances seems to be fine. P.S. If your wife will also work, then I believe it would be easy for you guys to tackle the schooling costs.


----------



## American_Expat

*Notification Period*

Hello Everyone,

I recently got a job offer in Dubai for a senior position in a retail company. The salary is acceptable, but they are asking for a 90 day notice if I want to resign/change companies.

That seems like a lot. The recruiter said it is standard for senior positions. Is that true?

What has been your experiences?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## TallyHo

The better schools are already at 80+k per child at the secondary levels.

Primary years are cheaper and there are cheaper schools as well. Whether you will be happy with them is subjective.



Abunewby said:


> Hi,
> I’ve been offered a senior lecturer post at a university in Abu Dhabi and wondering whether the package is reasonable. I am married with 3 children, modest lifestyle in UK.
> I’m offered 15404 basic plus 3851 per month,
> 13000 accommodation pe month
> 80000 education (which is where the pinch point is i think)
> Medical ins
> Annual tickets home, with repatriation at the end
> 20000 relocation costs
> End of service benefit and,
> 30 days in a hotel/villa on arrival.
> 
> How does this sound? Appreciate opinions. Thanks.


----------



## rsinner

American_Expat said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I recently got a job offer in Dubai for a senior position in a retail company. The salary is acceptable, but they are asking for a 90 day notice if I want to resign/change companies.
> 
> That seems like a lot. The recruiter said it is standard for senior positions. Is that true?
> 
> What has been your experiences?
> 
> Thank you in advance!


I have always had 3 month notices. That seems to be fairly standard from what I know of a number of people. But a lot of people also have one month notices. And a lot of senior people have 6 month notices or garden leaves.


----------



## Girlie13

*Should salary comparison be pre or post tax US*

Hi Dubai Expats! 

Brand new subbie here, and have read conflicting info about the pre and post tax salary targets, so my question is how should I look at my desired salary? For instance, if i make $100k USD, then should I look to get $75k USD (275k AED), or should I target $125k USD (assuming a 25% increase)? I am only speaking about the base salary for this question and I understand that I will likely be getting housing, medical, etc. I appreciate all your feedback.

Thanks!
Girlie13


----------



## Internet_User4

I have fifteen years of experience in designing building telecommunication systems, namely: structured cabling, CCTV, access control, intercom, computer networks etc., for the construction industry.* I also have experience in construction supervision. I am 43 years old male form Poland. What salary would I expect?


----------



## hlnio99

Hi all, 

I received an offer recently from a global engineering company for a position as a Principal Consultant:

Basic salary: 385k AED
Housing: 138k AED
Car: 42k AED
Total Annual: 565k AED 

Benefits seems standard for UAE (return air ticket, medical insurance, kids' school fee reimbursement). 

I have 13 years of experience, is this a reasonable offer in Dubai? 

Would appreciate any views on this. Thanks and I look forward to receiving your comments.


----------



## Byja

hlnio99 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I received an offer recently from a global engineering company for a position as a Principal Consultant:
> 
> ...
> 
> Would appreciate any views on this. Thanks and I look forward to receiving your comments.


Which industry?
It is reasonable offer for some industries, and it's also excellent offer for others.


----------



## hlnio99

Hi Byja, the industry is energy consultancy.


----------



## OtisWasTheGreatest

Greetings one and all,

I do apologize if this is in the wrong section, as my question is a bit broader than what I see others post. Feel free to move/delete as you see fit.

Recently I was asked to apply for a position at DXB. It's a mid level position within the Air Traffic Management division (not air traffic controller). The current team leader is retiring next year, his second in command will probably take the top position and I'll be applying for the then vacant SiC. 

When they asked me to apply they just mentioned a broad outline of the perks:
Housing allowance
School for my kid
Free flights to my home country (business class if that matters)
Car allowance
Gas money

I didn't want to press further on more concrete stuff, like salary and how much each of these allowances are worth. I thought it'd be a bit rude to jump straight into that without even signalling my interest. So now I'm at an impasse. I can't wait one year to know how much they're offering, that's just brutal. So I am here to try to get a feel for the range of salary and maybe more.

Do any of you know, without being extremely accurate, what I can expect as an overall package? It's a government job if that matters.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## imac

hlnio99 said:


> Hi Byja, the industry is energy consultancy.


47 a month is by no stretch unreasonable for a principal consultant... i would even say it's on the higher end from my experience...


----------



## imac

OtisWasTheGreatest said:


> Greetings one and all,
> 
> I do apologize if this is in the wrong section, as my question is a bit broader than what I see others post. Feel free to move/delete as you see fit.
> 
> Recently I was asked to apply for a position at DXB. It's a mid level position within the Air Traffic Management division (not air traffic controller). The current team leader is retiring next year, his second in command will probably take the top position and I'll be applying for the then vacant SiC.
> 
> When they asked me to apply they just mentioned a broad outline of the perks:
> Housing allowance
> School for my kid
> Free flights to my home country (business class if that matters)
> Car allowance
> Gas money
> 
> I didn't want to press further on more concrete stuff, like salary and how much each of these allowances are worth. I thought it'd be a bit rude to jump straight into that without even signalling my interest. So now I'm at an impasse. I can't wait one year to know how much they're offering, that's just brutal. So I am here to try to get a feel for the range of salary and maybe more.
> 
> Do any of you know, without being extremely accurate, what I can expect as an overall package? It's a government job if that matters.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


i know of a few people who work in the same segment (but different airport) and they take home roughly between 30k - 55k minus allowances... unfortunately until you go through the motions of actually negotiating a package, my guess would be the only person who could give you a more reasonable range would be the person you would end up replacing...


----------



## OtisWasTheGreatest

imac said:


> i know of a few people who work in the same segment (but different airport) and they take home roughly between 30k - 55k minus allowances... unfortunately until you go through the motions of actually negotiating a package, my guess would be the only person who could give you a more reasonable range would be the person you would end up replacing...


Thanks for that imac.

Our handler here in Dubai (for the company I currently work for) said that salary/allowance can be negotiable, depending on where you're from and experience. Is this correct even for government jobs?

Will it work to my advantage that I might now bring my soon to be adult kid here?


----------



## Mariposa03

My husband got an initial offer (but he will be negotiating):
Basic Salary 15k AED per month
Housing Contribution 6k AED per month
Transport Contribution 1250 AED per month

Plus typical things like medical insurance for him and me, annual tickets home, relocation tickets (but no allowance), temporary accommodation for a month, mobile expenses.

My question: is it possible/easy to find a 1 bedroom flat (for a couple, no kids) somewhere near Marina or in the area for 60k annually? Or are they typically more expensive?

Do you think it is feasible (and easy) to live for 10k a month - including all services, media, Internet, shopping etc., we don't like night life, extravagant shopping, fine dining, we definitely prefer street and local food, but on the other hand, I love fresh fruits (which seems to be expensive there), we are cinema goers, and we like nice holidays from time to time. 

Any info appreciated


----------



## rsinner

Mariposa03 said:


> My husband got an initial offer (but he will be negotiating):
> Basic Salary 15k AED per month
> Housing Contribution 6k AED per month
> Transport Contribution 1250 AED per month
> 
> Plus typical things like medical insurance for him and me, annual tickets home, relocation tickets (but no allowance), temporary accommodation for a month, mobile expenses.
> 
> My question: is it possible/easy to find a 1 bedroom flat (for a couple, no kids) somewhere near Marina or in the area for 60k annually? Or are they typically more expensive?
> 
> Do you think it is feasible (and easy) to live for 10k a month - including all services, media, Internet, shopping etc., we don't like night life, extravagant shopping, fine dining, we definitely prefer street and local food, but on the other hand, I love fresh fruits (which seems to be expensive there), we are cinema goers, and we like nice holidays from time to time.
> 
> Any info appreciated


Housing - check out propertyfinder.ae or dubizzle.com. In short, 60K will not get you a 1 bed flat. rents have been falling, but you can look into areas like JLT, Al Barsha, TECOM to see what fits your budget. 

10K for 2 people for usual expenses looks doable, but please go through the multiple posts on this thread (it may be a long read) on the budgeting that many posters have helpfully put in.


----------



## Mariposa03

rsinner said:


> Housing - check out propertyfinder.ae or dubizzle.com. In short, 60K will not get you a 1 bed flat. rents have been falling, but you can look into areas like JLT, Al Barsha, TECOM to see what fits your budget.


Thanks for the names, I will check them to see what's there.
And what about International City? Is it good location?
I've seen some flats there (dubizzle) for 4,5 k a month.



> 10K for 2 people for usual expenses looks doable, but please go through the multiple posts on this thread (it may be a long read) on the budgeting that many posters have helpfully put in.


Yes, I've already gone through multiple posts, and it seems this offer is a bit low, it is definitely below what we have been expecting based on this thread. That's why I've posted it here.


----------



## UKMS

Mariposa03 said:


> My husband got an initial offer (but he will be negotiating):
> Basic Salary 15k AED per month
> Housing Contribution 6k AED per month
> Transport Contribution 1250 AED per month
> 
> Plus typical things like medical insurance for him and me, annual tickets home, relocation tickets (but no allowance), temporary accommodation for a month, mobile expenses.
> 
> My question: is it possible/easy to find a 1 bedroom flat (for a couple, no kids) somewhere near Marina or in the area for 60k annually? Or are they typically more expensive?
> 
> Do you think it is feasible (and easy) to live for 10k a month - including all services, media, Internet, shopping etc., we don't like night life, extravagant shopping, fine dining, we definitely prefer street and local food, but on the other hand, I love fresh fruits (which seems to be expensive there), we are cinema goers, and we like nice holidays from time to time.
> 
> Any info appreciated


propertyfinder.ae is your friend for property price research or dubizzle. 60k will get you a studio in the Marina. Any reason you want to live there ? You will get more for your money elsewhere. 

Research on this thread and other threads will illustrate that 10k for everything for a couple might be a little tight but not impossible depending on lifestyle.

[sorry must have been typing as rsinner was posting]


----------



## Mariposa03

UKMS said:


> propertyfinder.ae is your friend for property price research or dubizzle. 60k will get you a studio in the Marina. Any reason you want to live there ? You will get more for your money elsewhere.
> 
> Research on this thread and other threads will illustrate that 10k for everything for a couple might be a little tight but not impossible depending on lifestyle.
> 
> [sorry must have been typing as rsinner was posting]


Thanks for the input  
I've done some property research and it seems outside Marina it should be doable to find sth nice (and furnished) for 60k. 

I'm wondering what "a little tight" or "doable" might mean compared to our Polish situation here


----------



## UKMS

Mariposa03 said:


> Thanks for the input
> I've done some property research and it seems outside Marina it should be doable to find sth nice (and furnished) for 60k.
> 
> I'm wondering what "a little tight" or "doable" might mean compared to our Polish situation here


You can of course live on 10k but once you start to subtract the bills you mention it will soon get eaten away. Especially if you want to save for holidays. As is often mentioned in these threads, it all depends on your expectations and current lifestyle. There are many here who would feel like a king with 10k to spend and there are many who spend that and more in a week. I think many will tell you that however much you work things out on a spreadsheet, you will generally need to allow a bit more.


----------



## Mariposa03

According to this site https://www.expatistan.com/cost-of-living/comparison/krakow/dubai costs of living in Dubai are approx. 100% of costs of living in Kraków. So if we earn in Dubai twice as much as here, the standard of life should be similar. But of course, it's only a theory


----------



## UKMS

Mariposa03 said:


> According to this site https://www.expatistan.com/cost-of-living/comparison/krakow/dubai costs of living in Dubai are approx. 100% of costs of living in Kraków. So if we earn in Dubai twice as much as here, the standard of life should be similar. But of course, it's only a theory


Exactly  .... I’m sure you will be fine, there are plenty of ways to cut back on expenses without suffering, but it is very easy to overspend here without even living the highlife. Have you visited Dubai to plan your move ?


----------



## Mariposa03

No, we haven't visited Dubai, and probably won't have time and money to do that anyway


----------



## UKMS

Mariposa03 said:


> No, we haven't visited Dubai, and probably won't have time and money to do that anyway


Very brave ! ..... many people do the same and move here blind .... I would always recommend investing in the cost of a flight and a few nights hotel to see if Dubai is what you imagine it to be, even then it’s very difficult to tell but it helps ..... you may hate it


----------



## Mariposa03

UKMS said:


> Very brave ! ..... many people do the same and move here blind .... I would always recommend investing in the cost of a flight and a few nights hotel to see if Dubai is what you imagine it to be, even then it’s very difficult to tell but it helps ..... you may hate it


Well, I don't think it's possible to tell after a few nights at a nice hotel whether one would like to live in a country. Although of course it would be nice to fly there for a couple of days  
I like new things and I'm open-minded so I don't think we would have problems adjusting. And moreover, were more and more fed-up with our home country, life here becomes more and more frustrating.


----------



## UKMS

Mariposa03 said:


> Well, I don't think it's possible to tell after a few nights at a nice hotel whether one would like to live in a country. Although of course it would be nice to fly there for a couple of days
> I like new things and I'm open-minded so I don't think we would have problems adjusting. And moreover, were more and more fed-up with our home country, life here becomes more and more frustrating.


Sounds good .... although I wasn’t suggesting staying in a hotel for a holiday  .... even in a few days you can get a feel for a place more than you can looking on the internet. We found it quite valuable, viewing property and visiting where you might live. 

When will your husbands job start ? Good luck with the move !


----------



## Mariposa03

UKMS said:


> Sounds good .... although I wasn’t suggesting staying in a hotel for a holiday  .... even in a few days you can get a feel for a place more than you can looking on the internet. We found it quite valuable, viewing property and visiting where you might live.
> 
> When will your husbands job start ? Good luck with the move !


When everything goes OK, probably in January, but I would be probably arriving few months later.

Thank you!


----------



## rsinner

Mariposa03 said:


> Thanks for the names, I will check them to see what's there.
> And what about International City? Is it good location?
> I've seen some flats there (dubizzle) for 4,5 k a month.


If you look at Google Maps, International City is VERY far from the Marina (and not a great area to live in but many do). The options I suggested are relatively close to the Marina and just a metro ride away. 

I also read in another thread that you do not drive, in which case live near the metro. Barsha is extremely convenient for someone without a car, and closer to your budget.


----------



## Mariposa03

rsinner said:


> If you look at Google Maps, International City is VERY far from the Marina (and not a great area to live in but many do). The options I suggested are relatively close to the Marina and just a metro ride away.
> 
> I also read in another thread that you do not drive, in which case live near the metro. Barsha is extremely convenient for someone without a car, and closer to your budget.


Thanks!

Yes, in the meantime I've done more research and International City is definitely too far for my liking.
Anyway, my husband is still in the negotiation phase, so we still don't know whether we're going or not, but we're definitely not going on terms presented earlier  

Thank you all for help!


----------



## Singers

UKMS said:


> Ha Ha .... I thought it might be you
> 
> You'd know NA vehicles better than me  .... I must admit I had no intention of buying a Jeep when I moved over but it was an easy purchase with decent discount, good warranty etc and great value for money compared to European brands, I'm sure you won't go wrong with either of your choices. I found that Avis UAE had some brilliant special offers if you are patient they publish them on their website. They clearly have good relationships with dealerships to shift stock on some great special offers.
> 
> I'll PM you about TV.
> 
> Cheers.


Apologies for hi jacking this thread, but could you please also PM me about TV?
Ta!


----------



## Singers

*Help please!*

Dear all,
Finally finished reading the entire thread and thank you for the troves of information available here.

I still had a few questions, kindly indulge me:
1. What is a decent salary for a Chief Risk Officer/ Global Head role in the Commodities Trading space? Is 70k AED month (incl all allowances) acceptable? We are a family of 3 with the 4th on the way. Insurance for the family (including maternity) is covered.

2. My son is too young to start school. Will I be able to ask for an education allowance later? Or should I negotiate for it now?

3. I read about clothes etc being more costly than Europe, but how would you compare the cost of living with Singapore?

4. I heard the rental market is currently down, is this true? How much can I safely knock off the asking price on the ads on propertyfinder?

Thanks in advance.
Cheers!


----------



## rsinner

Answers in red below.


Singers said:


> I still had a few questions, kindly indulge me:
> 1. What is a decent salary for a Chief Risk Officer/ Global Head role in the Commodities Trading space? Is 70k AED month (incl all allowances) acceptable? We are a family of 3 with the 4th on the way. Insurance for the family (including maternity) is covered. Depends on the firm. 70K is a good salary of course. But I would say you should expect a similar salary to what you get in Singapore. Some larger firms would pay more, some would pay less. I guess there must be a substantial bonus involved too
> 
> 2. My son is too young to start school. Will I be able to ask for an education allowance later? Or should I negotiate for it now? They should be clear in the offer that ALL children will be provided education allowance (or be clear as to how many - e.g. some firms limit it to two with a cap for each child)
> 
> 3. I read about clothes etc being more costly than Europe, but how would you compare the cost of living with Singapore? In general, Dubai is cheaper than Singapore. For the same brand I expect prices to be similar to Singapore, depending on where the brand is from.
> 
> 4. I heard the rental market is currently down, is this true? How much can I safely knock off the asking price on the ads on propertyfinder? The ads already reflect the softening market. You may get some discount or no discount.
> Some landlords may be more amenable to a discount if their property has been empty for some time, or if you offer to pay the full annual rent in one cheque
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> Cheers!


----------



## Singers

Thanks RSinner.

1. Yes. Bonuses are discretionary, but substantial.

2. I just checked, they have no education allowance - is this quite common these days?

3. Ok.

4. Understood.

On another note, what is the typical notice period? I have been sent a draft document from the Free Zone Authority which says I can't work for a competitor for 2 years. Is this standard? Who decides this? The company or the FZA? Will I be compensated for this?

Thank you.


----------



## rsinner

Singers said:


> Thanks RSinner.
> 
> 1. Yes. Bonuses are discretionary, but substantial.
> 
> 2. I just checked, they have no education allowance - is this quite common these days?
> 
> 3. Ok.
> 
> 4. Understood.
> 
> On another note, what is the typical notice period? I have been sent a draft document from the Free Zone Authority which says I can't work for a competitor for 2 years. Is this standard? Who decides this? The company or the FZA? Will I be compensated for this?
> 
> Thank you.


70K all in as base salary is definitely competitive and along the lines of what a number of firms will pay - I would categorize it as the high end for a number of smaller firms, and average/slightly below average for larger firms for C level execs ("Head of" may or may not be a senior position). Some of the global investment banks definitely pay higher. Similarly, a number of govt. firms pay much higher for similar or equivalent roles, but the bonus potential is extremely low. Also, keep in mind that a CRO role could be seen as strategic by some firms, and back office for a number of others. In banks the risk function back in the day was definitely middle office, but things are changing I guess. Having said that, if you think you can negotiate, why not. 

You should just focus on the full package - if you are happy with the salary, why bother as to how it is broken into. If you think you need to build in the allowance for education, why not negotiate an extra 5-10K per month and attribute that to school fees (which I hope you have researched - they can add up). A number of companies these days are doing away with myriad allowances. 

2 years non compete is definitely long. If you can 6 months to a year, please try that. Non competes ARE enforceable in the UAE. Also, unless explicitly mentioned in the contract, you will NOT be compensated during the period where you have resigned, served your notice period, and then not able to work due to the non compete. A number of firms (and banks) have usually a "garden leave' concept to address exactly this, but for most people I know it hasn't been more than 6 months (3 months is more common as garden leave, and I have seen 1 year for a couple of C level execs for the MENA region for large banks).


----------



## ukengineer2

Hello,

I am an oil and gas discipline engineer with 10 years experience and I am currently awaiting an offer from my current company to relocate to Dubai. I have been told that the package will be 'local' with a basic salary to cover everything.

Relocating would be myself and my wife and we both earn good salaries in the UK, even with the higher tax in the UK.

Is it realistic to expect that my Dubai salary should cover the following:
1. My UK salary after tax
2. My wife's UK salary after tax (in case she cannot get a job in Dubai)
3. Loss of UK employer pension contribution (if not offered)
4. Increase in accommodation costs between UK and Dubai
5. Increase in basic living costs (car, utilities, bills etc.) between UK and Dubai

Based on basic living costs and rent for a 2-3 bed villa I have seen I estimate the above total at around AED 50k/month. Is this a likely salary/relocation package for this position?

Even if I assume my wife has to find work herself and earns a comparable amount to her UK salary I would still need around AED 33k/month myself. Is this more likely? Any less than this and we will actually have less money over there each month for holidays/fun/savings  !!

I would also be looking for annual flights and medical insurance to be included as add-ons. Reasonable?

Any advice appreciated !!


----------



## Kostik3000

ukengineer2 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am an oil and gas discipline engineer with 10 years experience and I am currently awaiting an offer from my current company to relocate to Dubai. I have been told that the package will be 'local' with a basic salary to cover everything.
> 
> Relocating would be myself and my wife and we both earn good salaries in the UK, even with the higher tax in the UK.
> 
> Is it realistic to expect that my Dubai salary should cover the following:
> 1. My UK salary after tax
> 2. My wife's UK salary after tax (in case she cannot get a job in Dubai)
> 3. Loss of UK employer pension contribution (if not offered)
> 4. Increase in accommodation costs between UK and Dubai
> 5. Increase in basic living costs (car, utilities, bills etc.) between UK and Dubai
> 
> Based on basic living costs and rent for a 2-3 bed villa I have seen I estimate the above total at around AED 50k/month. Is this a likely salary/relocation package for this position?
> 
> Even if I assume my wife has to find work herself and earns a comparable amount to her UK salary I would still need around AED 33k/month myself. Is this more likely? Any less than this and we will actually have less money over there each month for holidays/fun/savings  !!
> 
> I would also be looking for annual flights and medical insurance to be included as add-ons. Reasonable?
> 
> Any advice appreciated !!


I've moved to Dubai myself back in June this year. I am in Maritime sector so probably closely related to Oil and Gas. 

You have correct expectations. Annual flights and medical come as standard here. 

AED 33k/Months is doable without kids but also depends what 3 bed villa you want, as it can cost you at least AED 16k/month in some areas. 

Don't expect your wife to find job very easily, especially on her current UK salary, so many British wives here without jobs, some by choice, of course.


----------



## UKMS

ukengineer2 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am an oil and gas discipline engineer with 10 years experience and I am currently awaiting an offer from my current company to relocate to Dubai. I have been told that the package will be 'local' with a basic salary to cover everything.
> 
> Relocating would be myself and my wife and we both earn good salaries in the UK, even with the higher tax in the UK.
> 
> Is it realistic to expect that my Dubai salary should cover the following:
> 1. My UK salary after tax
> 2. My wife's UK salary after tax (in case she cannot get a job in Dubai)
> 3. Loss of UK employer pension contribution (if not offered)
> 4. Increase in accommodation costs between UK and Dubai
> 5. Increase in basic living costs (car, utilities, bills etc.) between UK and Dubai
> 
> Based on basic living costs and rent for a 2-3 bed villa I have seen I estimate the above total at around AED 50k/month. Is this a likely salary/relocation package for this position?
> 
> Even if I assume my wife has to find work herself and earns a comparable amount to her UK salary I would still need around AED 33k/month myself. Is this more likely? Any less than this and we will actually have less money over there each month for holidays/fun/savings  !!
> 
> I would also be looking for annual flights and medical insurance to be included as add-ons. Reasonable?
> 
> Any advice appreciated !!


I can’t comment specifically about the salary in your line of work. Personally I wouldn’t move for anywhere near the same or less money but it does somewhat depend on your reasons for moving ? Also trying to recoup your wife’s salary complicates things somewhat and perhaps dilutes or negates any uplift that you may get in your role. 

As has been mentioned flight(s) are pretty standard as is medical insurance but the level of cover can differ so worth checking out the details. 

If the relo is completely at your cost then it’s not particularly cheap to get yourself settled and setup.


----------



## imac

ukengineer2 said:


> ...total at around AED 50k/month. Is this a likely salary/relocation package for this position?...


no...



ukengineer2 said:


> ...I would still need around AED 33k/month myself. Is this more likely?...


yes



ukengineer2 said:


> ...I would also be looking for annual flights and medical insurance to be included as add-ons. Reasonable?...


this is standard... in your role, the class of annual flight will most likely be economy...

for your type of profile, an "all in" package would range between 35k - 40k... possibly a bit less depending on who your company is/what project they are working on...


----------



## ukengineer2

Kostik3000 said:


> Don't expect your wife to find job very easily, especially on her current UK salary, so many British wives here without jobs, some by choice, of course.


This worries me! If she does not work then I am sceptical that I will be offered enough money to cover my UK salary, her UK salary and the increased living costs in Dubai. Why would I take a move if we as a couple end up of out of pocket?!

She is a Finance Manager with good experience and qualifications and could work in any finance/accounting position.


----------



## Mambo21

For the weather, for the experience and for the benefit it’ll have on your resume. It’s your choice based on your personal situation but there is definitely upside and downside (no stranger things allusion)


----------



## UKMS

ukengineer2 said:


> This worries me! If she does not work then I am sceptical that I will be offered enough money to cover my UK salary, her UK salary and the increased living costs in Dubai. Why would I take a move if we as a couple end up of out of pocket?!
> 
> She is a Finance Manager with good experience and qualifications and could work in any finance/accounting position.


There are a lot of finance managers here from various corners of the world, many are well qualified and willing to work for a lot less than your wife is used to earning, that said every little helps if you need to increase your income. 

Your question “why would I take a move ....... “ really depends on why you want to move here ? .... only you can answer that .... if it’s to save money it sounds like you could be better off staying put.


----------



## Kostik3000

ukengineer2 said:


> This worries me! If she does not work then I am sceptical that I will be offered enough money to cover my UK salary, her UK salary and the increased living costs in Dubai. Why would I take a move if we as a couple end up of out of pocket?!
> 
> She is a Finance Manager with good experience and qualifications and could work in any finance/accounting position.


I've moved here for experience even thought my wife had to scarifies her good job in London (she still secretly and sometimes not so, hates me for dragging her here) and my daughter has to put up with really bad schools in here, compared to what she had back in the UK. So, choice is really yours but potentially you could be worth financially.


----------



## Reddiva

ukengineer2 said:


> This worries me! If she does not work then I am sceptical that I will be offered enough money to cover my UK salary, her UK salary and the increased living costs in Dubai. Why would I take a move if we as a couple end up of out of pocket?!
> 
> She is a Finance Manager with good experience and qualifications and could work in any finance/accounting position.


European Finance Manager are always in demand here and if she is chartered then her salary will be a very decent one


----------



## Reddiva

ukengineer2 said:


> This worries me! If she does not work then I am sceptical that I will be offered enough money to cover my UK salary, her UK salary and the increased living costs in Dubai. Why would I take a move if we as a couple end up of out of pocket?!
> 
> She is a Finance Manager with good experience and qualifications and could work in any finance/accounting position.


European Finance Managers are always in demand here and if she is chartered then her salary will be a very decent one

Apologies i posted twice and cannot remove the duplicate post


----------



## axeltref

Hi everyone,

Can anyone share their experience of waiting for the offer after interviews? Tomorrow will be 3 weeks since the company (Fortune 500) flew me in to Dubai for 4 in-person interviews. And ever since no news, I sent them an email yesterday but no response.
They approached me first with the position. I felt interviews went quite well. Now trying to figure out if I'm still in the run.
What is the norm for such cases in Dubai? More than 3 weeks?

Thanks!


----------



## Sunder

axeltref said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Can anyone share their experience of waiting for the offer after interviews? Tomorrow will be 3 weeks since the company (Fortune 500) flew me in to Dubai for 4 in-person interviews. And ever since no news, I sent them an email yesterday but no response.
> They approached me first with the position. I felt interviews went quite well. Now trying to figure out if I'm still in the run.
> What is the norm for such cases in Dubai? More than 3 weeks?
> 
> Thanks!


I remember I was interviewed in October and received offer in December. Patience is the key the success.
P.S. - The bigger the company the more approval it requires. Follow up with a call with the HR or Hiring Manager.

All the best.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## LewsTT

axeltref said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Can anyone share their experience of waiting for the offer after interviews? Tomorrow will be 3 weeks since the company (Fortune 500) flew me in to Dubai for 4 in-person interviews. And ever since no news, I sent them an email yesterday but no response.
> They approached me first with the position. I felt interviews went quite well. Now trying to figure out if I'm still in the run.
> What is the norm for such cases in Dubai? More than 3 weeks?
> 
> Thanks!


Its common here. You could still be in the running. I gave an interview at the start of October and the HR rep informs me they're still conducting interviews. And this is an English company. My current company took 2 weeks to issue the formal offer letter after verbally confirming that they're hiring me. 

It can be frustrating since you're left in the lurch. But thats how things can be here. Send in another follow up email to HR or try to call them.


----------



## Kostik3000

axeltref said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Can anyone share their experience of waiting for the offer after interviews? Tomorrow will be 3 weeks since the company (Fortune 500) flew me in to Dubai for 4 in-person interviews. And ever since no news, I sent them an email yesterday but no response.
> They approached me first with the position. I felt interviews went quite well. Now trying to figure out if I'm still in the run.
> What is the norm for such cases in Dubai? More than 3 weeks?
> 
> Thanks!


1.5 years for me. 2 face to face and 3 skype interviews. Last interview in October 2016, January 2017 they have confirmed they are interested in hiring me, March 2017 first offer letter received. Be patient, things are too slow here.


----------



## harpshandy

Afternoon all,

I have thoroughly gone through all the posts regarding salary, cost of living, requirements etc.
My question is simply:

18,000 AED monthly all-in for a single guy... enough to just pay the bills inc accommodation, food and transport? Role is heavily commission focused and this is where I will get the beer tokens and savings from. (If there wasn't decent earning potential from this I wouldn't even consider it)
First months accommodation, medical/dental, return flights etc as usual included.

Also, roughly how much required in my hip pocket from I get off the plane in Dubai until I get paid the end of the month. I do realise this is a somewhat difficult question to answer given everyone is different in terms of lifestyle etc, but is it £5k, 10 20...

Thanks in advance


----------



## QOFE

harpshandy said:


> Afternoon all,
> 
> I have thoroughly gone through all the posts regarding salary, cost of living, requirements etc.
> My question is simply:
> 
> 18,000 AED monthly all-in for a single guy... enough to just pay the bills inc accommodation, food and transport? Role is heavily commission focused and this is where I will get the beer tokens and savings from. (If there wasn't decent earning potential from this I wouldn't even consider it)
> First months accommodation, medical/dental, return flights etc as usual included.
> 
> Also, roughly how much required in my hip pocket from I get off the plane in Dubai until I get paid the end of the month. I do realise this is a somewhat difficult question to answer given everyone is different in terms of lifestyle etc, but is it £5k, 10 20...
> 
> Thanks in advance


Just to clarify, is the 18k the base plus allowances or have they included projected commission into this? 

If you read through a number of pages back you will see pretty resent figures for what you need to get started here (this and other threads),
You will need quite a bit to get sorted with various deposits etc.

What line of industry is your job in?


----------



## snowmanrk

Hi all - this has come about pretty quickly, but have an offer of 37,000AUD p/m, with 75% of school fees.
We are a couple with two primary school aged kids, currently in a pretty comfortable position in Australia but seeking a new adventure.
Is the 37K going to allow us to live comfortably?


----------



## UKMS

snowmanrk said:


> Hi all - this has come about pretty quickly, but have an offer of 37,000AUD p/m, with 75% of school fees.
> We are a couple with two primary school aged kids, currently in a pretty comfortable position in Australia but seeking a new adventure.
> Is the 37K going to allow us to live comfortably?


There are quite a few recent posts and other threads giving figures and facts about cost of living. Does your 37k include everything other than the 25% remaining school fees ? 

Also it’s good to know what you mean by comfortable ? ..... what kind of property are you expecting (by comparison to what you have now) same for car and your general lifestyle.


----------



## snowmanrk

UKMS said:


> Does your 37k include everything other than the 25% remaining school fees ?


Thanks for helping mate...
I not sure I follow what you mean - the 37k is salary and living allowance (I think) and I'll need to pay the 25% school fees from that. As I think is standard, they then pay health, flights etc. but no accommodation.

Comfortable for us would be a two/three bed apartment in a reasonably nice area with a nice pool/gym etc. close to public transport. At the moment we live in the suburbs where we have traded down on the location for an increased property - we're over that and happy to live in a much smaller place but somewhere we want to be.

Cars - again, I don't mind - we do have reasonably nice/luxury cars at the moment, but I imagine we might not even drive for a while in UAE.

General lifestyle - we eat/drink out weekly (more than weekly!) - live pretty comfortably without being too lavish I guess.

As it is, the offer isn't wow'ing me - I've been put in touch with a friend of a friend who is in the same company and will be able to have a chat later today.


----------



## Reddiva

harpshandy said:


> Afternoon all,
> 
> I have thoroughly gone through all the posts regarding salary, cost of living, requirements etc.
> My question is simply:
> 
> 18,000 AED monthly all-in for a single guy... enough to just pay the bills inc accommodation, food and transport? Role is heavily commission focused and this is where I will get the beer tokens and savings from. (If there wasn't decent earning potential from this I wouldn't even consider it)
> First months accommodation, medical/dental, return flights etc as usual included.
> 
> Also, roughly how much required in my hip pocket from I get off the plane in Dubai until I get paid the end of the month. I do realise this is a somewhat difficult question to answer given everyone is different in terms of lifestyle etc, but is it £5k, 10 20...
> 
> Thanks in advance


18k is doable 


5k shared apartment ( all in with bills)
2k rental car/salik/petrol
even if you spend an extra 1k a week on going out that only takes you up to 11k a month and have 7k left over. People only struggle if they start going out every night, take out credit cards/loans etc. 

Large start up costs only really apply if you want to have your own place as you need the following

5% deposit for apartment
5% agency fees
200AED deposit for DEWA ( Apartment)
AED200 for Ejari
Deposit for Du/Etisliat ( Dont know costs but they arent high)
Furniture if apartment not furnished which will be around 5k if you buy second hand or 10k+ new say from Ikea etc 

For the first month i would say15- 20k will easily last you and you can always bank the rest, i came in 2006 with 10k and that lasted me well ( I went out quite a bit)


----------



## Sunder

snowmanrk said:


> Thanks for helping mate...
> I not sure I follow what you mean - the 37k is salary and living allowance (I think) and I'll need to pay the 25% school fees from that. As I think is standard, they then pay health, flights etc. but no accommodation.
> 
> Comfortable for us would be a two/three bed apartment in a reasonably nice area with a nice pool/gym etc. close to public transport. At the moment we live in the suburbs where we have traded down on the location for an increased property - we're over that and happy to live in a much smaller place but somewhere we want to be.
> 
> Cars - again, I don't mind - we do have reasonably nice/luxury cars at the moment, but I imagine we might not even drive for a while in UAE.
> 
> General lifestyle - we eat/drink out weekly (more than weekly!) - live pretty comfortably without being too lavish I guess.
> 
> As it is, the offer isn't wow'ing me - I've been put in touch with a friend of a friend who is in the same company and will be able to have a chat later today.


Hello,

I might help you in breaking down the costs here:

1) Apartment - 2/3BHK in Marina area - 150K AED per year(may be more or less)
2) Groceries - Approx 3000-4000 per month
3) Utilities - 1200-1500AED per month
4) Internet/Phone/Mobile - Cheapest package would be minimum 500AED, please note whatspp/VOIP calls are not allowed in UAE.
5) Petrol - 200-300AED per month depending on usage
6) Car depending on size - EMI per month will be 1500-2000AED for 5 yrs.
7) Eating out - 200-300AED per meal(more for weekend brunches)


----------



## Reddiva

snowmanrk said:


> Hi all - this has come about pretty quickly, but have an offer of 37,000AUD p/m, with 75% of school fees.
> We are a couple with two primary school aged kids, currently in a pretty comfortable position in Australia but seeking a new adventure.
> Is the 37K going to allow us to live comfortably?


In my opinion a family of 4 could burn through 37k a month very quickly

Western Primary Schools cost around 45,000AED a year 
Apartments close to the metro are more expensive than those that arent
Eating out/drinking is expensive here and vat of 5% will be applied in January

I know many people may say oh that is a great wage but it depends on whether you wish to live a good life here or an average one. For 2 people i think it would be good but when children are added into the mix it isnt that great


----------



## rsinner

Reddiva said:


> In my opinion a family of 4 could burn through 37k a month very quickly
> 
> Western Primary Schools cost around 45,000AED a year
> Apartments close to the metro are more expensive than those that arent
> Eating out/drinking is expensive here and vat of 5% will be applied in January
> 
> I know many people may say oh that is a great wage but it depends on whether you wish to live a good life here or an average one. For 2 people i think it would be good but when children are added into the mix it isnt that great


I agree. I wouldn't move here with 37K and two kids. 
Housing: looking at a 3 bed (or even a two bed) in a good area will be at least 10K p.m.
Schooling: the 25% PLUS paying ECAs etc) will set you back perhaps 1.5K per child per month (so 3K per month). May be more or less. (Some of the good schools have fees of 55-60K in junior classes, but Reddiva's estimate is a good enough average).

So that is 13K. 

For a family of 3, our monthly expenses with utilities, eating out etc. is a min. of 12K and usually more. 

So that gets you to 26K of spending in a month. You could of course spend more or less than my monthly budget.

Then 2 cars (or even 1 car) - on an average including fuel, insurance, service will most likely be not less than 2000-2500 per month. Most likely more.

this gets you close to 30K.

Then do you have mortgages back home? What will you save for retirement? (the end of service benefits that you get as a lump sum at the end of service is woefully inadequate). What about the additional expenses when you travel or someone visits you? The shopping esp. for the kids? The birthday party?

You can of course cut down on everything and save save save. But is that why you will move?


----------



## harpshandy

Appreciate the detailed response!! I had done my homework and those were the figures/expectations I just needed confirmation from someone actually there.

I'll probably be quite social initially and blow a bit, settling in etc etc... then settle down and focus more. (That's the plan anyway ) ;-)



Reddiva said:


> 18k is doable
> 
> 
> 5k shared apartment ( all in with bills)
> 2k rental car/salik/petrol
> even if you spend an extra 1k a week on going out that only takes you up to 11k a month and have 7k left over. People only struggle if they start going out every night, take out credit cards/loans etc.
> 
> Large start up costs only really apply if you want to have your own place as you need the following
> 
> 5% deposit for apartment
> 5% agency fees
> 200AED deposit for DEWA ( Apartment)
> AED200 for Ejari
> Deposit for Du/Etisliat ( Dont know costs but they arent high)
> Furniture if apartment not furnished which will be around 5k if you buy second hand or 10k+ new say from Ikea etc
> 
> For the first month i would say15- 20k will easily last you and you can always bank the rest, i came in 2006 with 10k and that lasted me well ( I went out quite a bit)


----------



## UKMS

snowmanrk said:


> Thanks for helping mate...
> I not sure I follow what you mean - the 37k is salary and living allowance (I think) and I'll need to pay the 25% school fees from that. As I think is standard, they then pay health, flights etc. but no accommodation.
> 
> Comfortable for us would be a two/three bed apartment in a reasonably nice area with a nice pool/gym etc. close to public transport. At the moment we live in the suburbs where we have traded down on the location for an increased property - we're over that and happy to live in a much smaller place but somewhere we want to be.
> 
> Cars - again, I don't mind - we do have reasonably nice/luxury cars at the moment, but I imagine we might not even drive for a while in UAE.
> 
> General lifestyle - we eat/drink out weekly (more than weekly!) - live pretty comfortably without being too lavish I guess.
> 
> As it is, the offer isn't wow'ing me - I've been put in touch with a friend of a friend who is in the same company and will be able to have a chat later today.


I think others have pretty much covered everything. Likewise I wouldn’t move here for 37k all in if I had kids of that age. If you lived a sensible but comfortable life with a bit of saving/emergency funds you will have very little left out of that.


----------



## Hero81

Hi Guys,

I'm from Greece and 37 years old. I'm married and have one children. I'm currently working for a financial institution as Finance Director. I had 14 years of finance experience (audit background) in banking and financial institutions. 
DFIC based start-up company will offer me a job as Head of Finance. 
What will be the expected salary for this job?
Thanks in advance,


----------



## rsinner

Hero81 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm from Greece and 37 years old. I'm married and have one children. I'm currently working for a financial institution as Finance Director. I had 14 years of finance experience (audit background) in banking and financial institutions.
> DFIC based start-up company will offer me a job as Head of Finance.
> What will be the expected salary for this job?
> Thanks in advance,


Depending on how well funded the startup is, 45K AED per month all in to more than 100K AED per month.


----------



## CadLawyer

Hey guys,

Been looking at the forum for a while, but only now decided to join and post. I've also been working on a budget for a while and trying to figure out if it makes sense at all. Hoping you Sand Pit gurus :hail: can shed some light:


•	1 fully furnished bedroom flat in downtown Dubai (work would be located in DIFC): 11,000
•	Activities, including restaurants : 4,500
•	Grocery : 2,000 (I'd like to keep eating some fresh fruit and veggies which I understand can be expensive in Dubai)
•	DEWA : 1,500
•	Internet and TV : 1,200
•	insurance : 1,200 (haven't figured out what my employer covers here)
•	Banking fees : 300 (including transfers to Canada for debt repayment and investments)
•	Transportation : 600 (not expecting to buy a car on the first year)
•	Clothes: 1,500 (suits?!?)
•	Money aside for vacation : 1,500
•	Cleaning lady : 450

That comes up to about 25K. I’m thinking the minimum salary I would go to Dubai for would be about 35-40K. the additional 10-15K would be used for the following : 

•	Debt repayment (mostly student debt)
•	Savings
•	General additional personal expenses
•	Gym
•	Long distance calls
•	Maybe getting a second bedroom…

I’m a single young professional guy living with a very decent salary here in Canada. I tend to like the “good” things in life and hope to keep this going in Dubai a bit, which is why some of the expenses above might be high (or maybe they are not, I have no clue). This would include going out sometimes (maybe not necessarily every week) and dining out over the weekend. Is this completely off or can this budget make sense?

Thanks folks


----------



## Sunder

CadLawyer said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Been looking at the forum for a while, but only now decided to join and post. I've also been working on a budget for a while and trying to figure out if it makes sense at all. Hoping you Sand Pit gurus :hail: can shed some light:
> 
> 
> •	1 fully furnished bedroom flat in downtown Dubai (work would be located in DIFC): 11,000
> •	Activities, including restaurants : 4,500
> •	Grocery : 2,000 (I'd like to keep eating some fresh fruit and veggies which I understand can be expensive in Dubai)
> •	DEWA : 1,500
> •	Internet and TV : 1,200
> •	insurance : 1,200 (haven't figured out what my employer covers here)
> •	Banking fees : 300 (including transfers to Canada for debt repayment and investments)
> •	Transportation : 600 (not expecting to buy a car on the first year)
> •	Clothes: 1,500 (suits?!?)
> •	Money aside for vacation : 1,500
> •	Cleaning lady : 450
> 
> That comes up to about 25K. I’m thinking the minimum salary I would go to Dubai for would be about 35-40K. the additional 10-15K would be used for the following :
> 
> •	Debt repayment (mostly student debt)
> •	Savings
> •	General additional personal expenses
> •	Gym
> •	Long distance calls
> •	Maybe getting a second bedroom…
> 
> I’m a single young professional guy living with a very decent salary here in Canada. I tend to like the “good” things in life and hope to keep this going in Dubai a bit, which is why some of the expenses above might be high (or maybe they are not, I have no clue). This would include going out sometimes (maybe not necessarily every week) and dining out over the weekend. Is this completely off or can this budget make sense?
> 
> Thanks folks


Hello,

How many years of work experience do you have ?


----------



## CadLawyer

Hello Sunder, 

I currently have 4 years PQE.



Sunder said:


> Hello,
> 
> How many years of work experience do you have ?


----------



## Sunder

CadLawyer said:


> Hello Sunder,
> 
> I currently have 4 years PQE.


That is way too less, have u received an offer from a company ?


----------



## CadLawyer

Sunder said:


> That is way too less, have u received an offer from a company ?


oh, no no. what i posted is a minimal budget and minimal salary i could accept to go to Dubai. I'm also not sure that my 4 years would count as 4 years in Dubai (I'm not UK or NYC qualified).

i am currently interviewing at magic circle firms but the salary information i have see so far is all over the place so not sure what actually represents the truth, so i'm trying to figure out the bare minimum.


----------



## UKMS

CadLawyer said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Been looking at the forum for a while, but only now decided to join and post. I've also been working on a budget for a while and trying to figure out if it makes sense at all. Hoping you Sand Pit gurus :hail: can shed some light:
> 
> 
> •	1 fully furnished bedroom flat in downtown Dubai (work would be located in DIFC): 11,000
> •	Activities, including restaurants : 4,500
> •	Grocery : 2,000 (I'd like to keep eating some fresh fruit and veggies which I understand can be expensive in Dubai)
> •	DEWA : 1,500
> •	Internet and TV : 1,200
> •	insurance : 1,200 (haven't figured out what my employer covers here)
> •	Banking fees : 300 (including transfers to Canada for debt repayment and investments)
> •	Transportation : 600 (not expecting to buy a car on the first year)
> •	Clothes: 1,500 (suits?!?)
> •	Money aside for vacation : 1,500
> •	Cleaning lady : 450
> 
> That comes up to about 25K. I’m thinking the minimum salary I would go to Dubai for would be about 35-40K. the additional 10-15K would be used for the following :
> 
> •	Debt repayment (mostly student debt)
> •	Savings
> •	General additional personal expenses
> •	Gym
> •	Long distance calls
> •	Maybe getting a second bedroom…
> 
> I’m a single young professional guy living with a very decent salary here in Canada. I tend to like the “good” things in life and hope to keep this going in Dubai a bit, which is why some of the expenses above might be high (or maybe they are not, I have no clue). This would include going out sometimes (maybe not necessarily every week) and dining out over the weekend. Is this completely off or can this budget make sense?
> 
> Thanks folks


Difficult to comment on whether your 35-40 k is a realistic expectation without knowing your background and what you do (unless I’ve missed that) 

Couple of observations about your figures. 

Fully furnished apartments are not the norm (not unheard of though) unless you look at a serviced type apartment. 

Activities - really depends what you do for activities and your idea of a restaurant ? If you like running it’s free if you play golf twice a week it costs. 

Groceries- Depends how much you eat out in the restaurants as to what you’ll spend and whether 2000 is enough will depend pretty much on your choice of supermarket. Shop in Waitrose and you’ll burn 2k easily. 

Dewa - if you go into a serviced apartment this won’t be an issue. 

internet/TV unlikely you’ll spend this much, 1000 gets you a full TV package and 100mb line. You can go quite a bit less and have decent package. Again serviced apartment gets rid of this. 

Bank I’d be aiming to spend zero on fees. 

Transport - difficult to say without knowing where you’ll be traveling. 

Cleaner possibly solved in a serviced apartment but otherwise allow average of 30-40 per hour.

Good luck !


----------



## CadLawyer

UKMS said:


> Difficult to comment on whether your 35-40 k is a realistic expectation without knowing your background and what you do (unless I’ve missed that)
> 
> Couple of observations about your figures.
> 
> Fully furnished apartments are not the norm (not unheard of though) unless you look at a serviced type apartment.
> 
> Activities - really depends what you do for activities and your idea of a restaurant ? If you like running it’s free if you play golf twice a week it costs.
> 
> Groceries- Depends how much you eat out in the restaurants as to what you’ll spend and whether 2000 is enough will depend pretty much on your choice of supermarket. Shop in Waitrose and you’ll burn 2k easily.
> 
> Dewa - if you go into a serviced apartment this won’t be an issue.
> 
> internet/TV unlikely you’ll spend this much, 1000 gets you a full TV package and 100mb line. You can go quite a bit less and have decent package. Again serviced apartment gets rid of this.
> 
> Bank I’d be aiming to spend zero on fees.
> 
> Transport - difficult to say without knowing where you’ll be traveling.
> 
> Cleaner possibly solved in a serviced apartment but otherwise allow average of 30-40 per hour.
> 
> Good luck !


hey there, thanks for the reply. I am a mid level associate (lawyer) at a major canadian firm, interviewing at Magic circle firms in Dubai. I expect the salary to be higher and 35-40K but i want to determine what i can live on to see how much pocket money i'll have for current student debt repayment and investment purposes.

In terms of what i expect in terms of quality of leaving. i usually eat lunch at the restaurant or in food courts everyday and eat out approximately once or twice a week (with wine...). for activities, the regular things like movies, beach and maybe some boating would be nice.

My understanding is that i could pull off the 2K for groceries, and use my DEWA baking fees and internet budget to add on my personal activities and expenses. therefore a 25K minimal budget should work and provide a fairly comfortable lifestyle. 

appreciate your info UKMS!


----------



## UKMS

CadLawyer said:


> hey there, thanks for the reply. I am a mid level associate (lawyer) at a major canadian firm, interviewing at Magic circle firms in Dubai. I expect the salary to be higher and 35-40K but i want to determine what i can live on to see how much pocket money i'll have for current student debt repayment and investment purposes.
> 
> In terms of what i expect in terms of quality of leaving. i usually eat lunch at the restaurant or in food courts everyday and eat out approximately once or twice a week (with wine...). for activities, the regular things like movies, beach and maybe some boating would be nice.
> 
> My understanding is that i could pull off the 2K for groceries, and use my DEWA baking fees and internet budget to add on my personal activities and expenses. therefore a 25K minimal budget should work and provide a fairly comfortable lifestyle.
> 
> appreciate your info UKMS!


I think most would agree that how ever carefully you budget on a spreadsheet before you arrive you will likely spend more ! Something else to keep in mind is the cash you’ll need for startup costs. Depending on the route you take with accommodation (rent or serviced) you may need a fair bit up front for various deposits and potentially rent payments up front.


----------



## TallyHo

CadLawyer said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Been looking at the forum for a while, but only now decided to join and post. I've also been working on a budget for a while and trying to figure out if it makes sense at all. Hoping you Sand Pit gurus :hail: can shed some light:
> 
> 
> •	1 fully furnished bedroom flat in downtown Dubai (work would be located in DIFC): 11,000
> •	Activities, including restaurants : 4,500
> •	Grocery : 2,000 (I'd like to keep eating some fresh fruit and veggies which I understand can be expensive in Dubai)
> •	DEWA : 1,500
> •	Internet and TV : 1,200
> •	insurance : 1,200 (haven't figured out what my employer covers here)
> •	Banking fees : 300 (including transfers to Canada for debt repayment and investments)
> •	Transportation : 600 (not expecting to buy a car on the first year)
> •	Clothes: 1,500 (suits?!?)
> •	Money aside for vacation : 1,500
> •	Cleaning lady : 450
> 
> That comes up to about 25K. I’m thinking the minimum salary I would go to Dubai for would be about 35-40K. the additional 10-15K would be used for the following :
> 
> •	Debt repayment (mostly student debt)
> •	Savings
> •	General additional personal expenses
> •	Gym
> •	Long distance calls
> •	Maybe getting a second bedroom…
> 
> I’m a single young professional guy living with a very decent salary here in Canada. I tend to like the “good” things in life and hope to keep this going in Dubai a bit, which is why some of the expenses above might be high (or maybe they are not, I have no clue). This would include going out sometimes (maybe not necessarily every week) and dining out over the weekend. Is this completely off or can this budget make sense?
> 
> Thanks folks


Forget the furnished. Get a 1-bedroom in Downtown, rents are falling and you can snap up one for about 90k now (7.5 a month). Add 1k a month for dewa and internet. Add 500 a month for cleaning. Total = 9k a month.

Food = for a single person 1k a month is perfectly doable. Depends on what you like to eat and how much. 2k might be more realistic for you but I'm single, I cook well and eat well and generally spend 1k a month on groceries. Let's compromise on 1,500. 

Weekend/social activities/dining out, how long is a piece of string? I average 500 a week for dining out / weekends, but I rarely go to fancy restaurants (rarely worth the money to me) or brunches (never worth the money to me) so you're more likely to find me at happy hours and eating out at midrange places or going to cheap curry houses in Bur Dubai. 2,000 a month for misc is a decent starting point but you'll probably spend more so let's budget 3,000 a month. 

We're up to 13,500 a month. 

What about transportation? Hire a car? If so, 2k a month.

Up to 15,500 a month.

Everything above that is savings for you to spend on non-essentials including travel.

As a young person I don't see any reason why you should need to spend more than 15k a month and save the rest of your income. In the long run you will appreciate it.


----------



## CadLawyer

Awesome reply! thanks TallyHo



TallyHo said:


> Forget the furnished. Get a 1-bedroom in Downtown, rents are falling and you can snap up one for about 90k now (7.5 a month). Add 1k a month for dewa and internet. Add 500 a month for cleaning. Total = 9k a month.
> 
> Food = for a single person 1k a month is perfectly doable. Depends on what you like to eat and how much. 2k might be more realistic for you but I'm single, I cook well and eat well and generally spend 1k a month on groceries. Let's compromise on 1,500.
> 
> Weekend/social activities/dining out, how long is a piece of string? I average 500 a week for dining out / weekends, but I rarely go to fancy restaurants (rarely worth the money to me) or brunches (never worth the money to me) so you're more likely to find me at happy hours and eating out at midrange places or going to cheap curry houses in Bur Dubai. 2,000 a month for misc is a decent starting point but you'll probably spend more so let's budget 3,000 a month.
> 
> We're up to 13,500 a month.
> 
> What about transportation? Hire a car? If so, 2k a month.
> 
> Up to 15,500 a month.
> 
> Everything above that is savings for you to spend on non-essentials including travel.
> 
> As a young person I don't see any reason why you should need to spend more than 15k a month and save the rest of your income. In the long run you will appreciate it.


----------



## Harvey81

*Help negociating a base salary*

Hello,

I was approached with a job offer within the Defence Industry in the UAE, the position requires a specialist set of skills that are not common (explosives). I have been asked my current salary by the employer which is AUD 135,000 a year. I have been asked to provide my salary expectations, which I'm having difficulty doing as I have no reference point.

The company provides

30,000 UAE education costs per child
Supplementary allowance 25% of income
Housing allowance 25% of income
Return flights annually
Health insurance
Life Insurance
Relocation expenses
One month temporary accomodation

paid site visit for my family (myself, wife and 2 kids).

What would be a suitable base salary to suggest? 

Many thanks


----------



## Stevesolar

Harvey81 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was approached with a job offer within the Defence Industry in the UAE, the position requires a specialist set of skills that are not common (explosives). I have been asked my current salary by the employer which is AUD 135,000 a year. I have been asked to provide my salary expectations, which I'm having difficulty doing as I have no reference point.
> 
> The company provides
> 
> 30,000 UAE education costs per child
> Supplementary allowance 25% of income
> Housing allowance 25% of income
> Return flights annually
> Health insurance
> Life Insurance
> Relocation expenses
> One month temporary accomodation
> 
> paid site visit for my family (myself, wife and 2 kids).
> 
> What would be a suitable base salary to suggest?
> 
> Many thanks


Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
It seems a bit late to be asking salary expectations - if you have already revealed your current salary to your prospective employer!
Few things - 30,000 per child is very light for a decent western curriculum school in Dubai - depending on age of child, best schools are in 80,000 to more than 100.000 per child range.
Base salary should be at least what you currently get - then this will be lifted nicely by the 25% supplementary allowance (which is structured this way to reduce your end of service gratuity!)
Housing allowance should be a fixed sum to cover an amount near to what you will be paying in rent for your chosen accomodation - this amount will be very dependent on villa/flat, size and location.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Harvey81

Thanks for the reply Steve, that had some useful tips. As I was approached for this job, I don't feel much is at stake. I have taken my wife job into consideration in which the employer is aware of. I would require 60,000 per month to make this offer worth while.


----------



## Sunder

Harvey81 said:


> Thanks for the reply Steve, that had some useful tips. As I was approached for this job, I don't feel much is at stake. I have taken my wife job into consideration in which the employer is aware of. I would require 60,000 per month to make this offer worth while.


I believe if you have no pain down under now, why to go for a new job. Your Oz job is paying well, so no question of moving comes, right ?


----------



## Harvey81

Hi Sunder,

For experience and financial gain- at least I will explore what they are offering, plus a free visit with the family!


----------



## Sandsurfer

shehryarq said:


> Low salaried expats seeks for loan to fullfill their need. Is there any good banks who offers less interest rate?


plenty of choices these days. ADCB worth a look.


----------



## rsinner

shehryarq said:


> Low salaried expats seeks for loan to fullfill their need. Is there any good banks who offers less interest rate?


In my humble opinion, of you are seeking a loan to meet expenses (and not to buy assets) there is something wrong with the income/expense balance and you need to reconsider your job and/or the purpose of the loan. You will get into trouble with loans if this fundamental issue is not sorted. 

There are a number of banks that offer loans. souqalmal is a good comparison site to get started with your research.


----------



## Yogi26

Hi Guys,

I'm looking at a mid-level developer post in Dubai.
So far the offer looks like 16k AED a month with the following inclusions,

-Initial travel, visa and 2 weeks accomodation
-performance based bonus every 6 months
-Medical insurance
-advance for housing (to be repaid)

So from my salary I would need to cover housing, accomodation etc.
I've done the below budget, Can someone verify if this is enough ?

-Rent/DEWA 6500AED
-Food 2000AED
-Transport 1500AED
-Internet 500AED
-Going out 2000AED

I live a pretty comfortable life ATM, go out every weekend.
Will I be able to maintain my lifestyle ?

All responses appreciated


----------



## Kostik3000

Yogi26 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm looking at a mid-level developer post in Dubai.
> So far the offer looks like 16k AED a month with the following inclusions,
> 
> -Initial travel, visa and 2 weeks accomodation
> -performance based bonus every 6 months
> -Medical insurance
> -advance for housing (to be repaid)
> 
> So from my salary I would need to cover housing, accomodation etc.
> I've done the below budget, Can someone verify if this is enough ?
> 
> -Rent/DEWA 6500AED
> -Food 2000AED
> -Transport 1500AED
> -Internet 500AED
> -Going out 2000AED
> 
> I live a pretty comfortable life ATM, go out every weekend.
> Will I be able to maintain my lifestyle ?
> 
> All responses appreciated


To be honest my mid to high level developers in Ukraine are getting close to this and cost of life there is 10 times cheaper.

Short answer, you will probably struggle and if you are living comfortable life is no point for you coming here for that money. Also, if you are not single, simply forget about it.


----------



## Yogi26

Kostik3000 said:


> To be honest my mid to high level developers in Ukraine are getting close to this and cost of life there is 10 times cheaper.
> 
> Short answer, you will probably struggle and if you are living comfortable life is no point for you coming here for that money. Also, if you are not single, simply forget about it.


Thanks for the input.

My wife is a teacher so will be employed quite quickly IMHO.
I'll try to get more from the company based on your response and the previous replies.

I think maybe 18k-20k... Another factor is that I have only 2 years experience which is frowned upon by most companies, regardless of skill.

BTW. say my wife moves down and she gets housing etc. like most teachers do...Would that be enough to live comfortably ?


----------



## Kostik3000

Yogi26 said:


> Thanks for the input.
> 
> My wife is a teacher so will be employed quite quickly IMHO.
> I'll try to get more from the company based on your response and the previous replies.
> 
> I think maybe 18k-20k... Another factor is that I have only 2 years experience which is frowned upon by most companies, regardless of skill.
> 
> BTW. say my wife moves down and she gets housing etc. like most teachers do...Would that be enough to live comfortably ?


Keep in mind that life here is getting more expensive day by day. I've moved here in June last year and I would say everything go up by about 7%, provided pound is up by another 10%, that's hitting my saving targets hardly.

If your wife is teacher that could be easier as potentially she can be earning the same amount as you.

Any specific reasons why are you looking at Dubai for your field of work? I understand you have only 2 years of experience but as good developers are at very high demand at the moment I believe 2 of 5 good companies would consider your experience.

I am not very familiar with tech scene in Dubai but what I have seen at my current company is a bit shocking.


----------



## Yogi26

Kostik3000 said:


> Yogi26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the input.
> 
> My wife is a teacher so will be employed quite quickly IMHO.
> I'll try to get more from the company based on your response and the previous replies.
> 
> I think maybe 18k-20k... Another factor is that I have only 2 years experience which is frowned upon by most companies, regardless of skill.
> 
> BTW. say my wife moves down and she gets housing etc. like most teachers do...Would that be enough to live comfortably ?
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that life here is getting more expensive day by day. I've moved here in June last year and I would say everything go up by about 7%, provided pound is up by another 10%, that's hitting my saving targets hardly.
> 
> If your wife is teacher that could be easier as potentially she can be earning the same amount as you.
> 
> Any specific reasons why are you looking at Dubai for your field of work? I understand you have only 2 years of experience but as good developers are at very high demand at the moment I believe 2 of 5 good companies would consider your experience.
> 
> I am not very familiar with tech scene in Dubai but what I have seen at my current company is a bit shocking.
Click to expand...

I'm in a very specialised field of financial banking. So opportunities are few and far between, I'm looking to move away from South Africa as the economy here is volatile and there is a lot of crime.

I'm hoping to ask more from the employer when I get my offer letter. But looks like average salary for IT in Dubai is very low.

Hopefully the wife will get a job same time as me and we'll earn 26k-30k plus housing and other benefits which should be a comfortable living ?


----------



## Kostik3000

Yogi26 said:


> I'm in a very specialised field of financial banking. So opportunities are few and far between, I'm looking to move away from South Africa as the economy here is volatile and there is a lot of crime.
> 
> I'm hoping to ask more from the employer when I get my offer letter. But looks like average salary for IT in Dubai is very low.
> 
> Hopefully the wife will get a job same time as me and we'll earn 26k-30k plus housing and other benefits which should be a comfortable living ?


I guess, London, Dubai, Amsterdam or Berlin would be your better bets. London has a very severe lack of developers and existing ones in fin tech are earning way above 5 digits salaries per year. 

Salaries in Dubai are low in this field. Why they should be high if you can hire somebody from Bangladesh, for example, for about 5K a month. Quality of IT here shows this as well, I am afraid. I came from IT background myself, even I haven't programmed myself for 10 years now and sometimes speaking to my current IT department boils my blood in frustration so much.

26-30K for two plus housing is much better, provided you won't decide to have kids. In this case add another 10K a month.

Hope this helps.

My advise is to plan this well. Make sure your wife can secure job too and you have a clear exit strategy. Also, Dubai is not the place, where employer would want you to progress well and he will be investing in your training, etc. You work, you look after your skills yourself, you find better place. HR and staff retention is another subject here which I don't even want to touch.


----------



## bigboss10

Hi, 

I've read all 386 pages of this thread and still unsure if the offer I've been given is good enough. 

I am moving from the UK to the UAE in the next few days 

In the UK, I had a gross income of £40,000 and I have accepted an offer of AED 22,050/month all in for the role of an Area Manager in the UAE. I am 24 years old and I have 2.5 years of managerial experience and 1 year of self employment experience. 

I am looking to rent a 1 BHK in Sports city/JLT/Marina/JVC/Downtown Jebel Ali and will probably rent a car for the first few months until I can get a car loan. 

Is the 22k AED a good offer? Is there a way to negotiate on the salary once I've accepted the offer once I get there and realize that maybe earning more would be more comfortable?

All replies will be appreciated.


----------



## Kostik3000

bigboss10 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've read all 386 pages of this thread and still unsure if the offer I've been given is good enough.
> 
> I am moving from the UK to the UAE in the next few days
> 
> In the UK, I had a gross income of £40,000 and I have accepted an offer of AED 22,050/month all in for the role of an Area Manager in the UAE. I am 24 years old and I have 2.5 years of managerial experience and 1 year of self employment experience.
> 
> I am looking to rent a 1 BHK in Sports city/JLT/Marina/JVC/Downtown Jebel Ali and will probably rent a car for the first few months until I can get a car loan.
> 
> Is the 22k AED a good offer? Is there a way to negotiate on the salary once I've accepted the offer once I get there and realize that maybe earning more would be more comfortable?
> 
> All replies will be appreciated.


Single 24 years old with 22K a months is OK, however, 40K GBP in UK would get you more in terms of entertainment which probably what you are looking at your age. I wouldn't leave UK if I had 40K GBP at 24 but everybody have different goals in life.

It would be hard to negotiate anything once you've accepted an offer.


----------



## bigboss10

Kostik3000 said:


> Single 24 years old with 22K a months is OK, however, 40K GBP in UK would get you more in terms of entertainment which probably what you are looking at your age. I wouldn't leave UK if I had 40K GBP at 24 but everybody have different goals in life.
> 
> It would be hard to negotiate anything once you've accepted an offer.



Hi Kostik3000,

Thanks for your response. My net income in the UK came up to around £2.5K after which I had to take our rent, car insurance, food, etc.. leaving me probably about 800 pounds to save. Net in the UAE will be £4.4K. From what I've calculated, removing all expenses, I should still be able to save around at least £1.5K. 

Does that seem reasonable or am I missing out some expenses?


----------



## bigboss10

Also with my experience and age, is the package offered on par or should the salary be more as per UAE standards?


----------



## Kostik3000

bigboss10 said:


> Hi Kostik3000,
> 
> Thanks for your response. My net income in the UK came up to around £2.5K after which I had to take our rent, car insurance, food, etc.. leaving me probably about 800 pounds to save. Net in the UAE will be £4.4K. From what I've calculated, removing all expenses, I should still be able to save around at least £1.5K.
> 
> Does that seem reasonable or am I missing out some expenses?


What part of UK do you live, if you don't mind me asking?

If it's only saving you are after, then yes, but if you want to go for a drink, even sometimes, go for dinner, in this case 800 GBP in UK would equivalent to 1.5K in Dubai. Everything here is very expensive, especially all "western" things. Put it this way, less things to do here for more money.


----------



## bigboss10

bigboss10 said:


> Hi Kostik3000,
> 
> Thanks for your response. My net income in the UK came up to around £2.5K after which I had to take our rent, car insurance, food, etc.. leaving me probably about 800 pounds to save. Net in the UAE will be £4.4K. From what I've calculated, removing all expenses, I should still be able to save around at least £1.5K.
> 
> Does that seem reasonable or am I missing out some expenses?





Kostik3000 said:


> What part of UK do you live, if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> If it's only saving you are after, then yes, but if you want to go for a drink, even sometimes, go for dinner, in this case 800 GBP in UK would equivalent to 1.5K in Dubai. Everything here is very expensive, especially all "western" things. Put it this way, less things to do here for more money.


I live in Watford right now with a rent of £700 for a studio. 

I also wanted to know if an offer of 22k is decent for a managerial position with 2.5 of experience?


----------



## Kostik3000

bigboss10 said:


> I live in Watford right now with a rent of £700 for a studio.
> 
> I also wanted to know if an offer of 22k is decent for a managerial position with 2.5 of experience?


London area gets expensive, of course. If you had same salary somewhere in Sheffield, I would say, you are mad to move here.

With regards to second question, it's hard to say it really depends on the industry. However, taking into account your age, it seems reasonable. All companies have very tight pockets now, with VAT shambles, I can see many not surviving this year.


----------



## bigboss10

Kostik3000 said:


> London area gets expensive, of course. If you had same salary somewhere in Sheffield, I would say, you are mad to move here.
> 
> With regards to second question, it's hard to say it really depends on the industry. However, taking into account your age, it seems reasonable. All companies have very tight pockets now, with VAT shambles, I can see many not surviving this year.


I agree. A 40k package in the UK is great. However, moving to the UAE is an experience and if it doesnt work out, I could always move back to the UK. I am moving as a transfer and so would always be able to transfer back. 

As my company has just set up in the UAE, I am hoping to advance quite quickly which will go hand in hand with a higher salary. Thats the dream anyway..


----------



## pumpkins

bigboss10 said:


> I agree. A 40k package in the UK is great. However, moving to the UAE is an experience and if it doesnt work out, I could always move back to the UK. I am moving as a transfer and so would always be able to transfer back.
> 
> As my company has just set up in the UAE, I am hoping to advance quite quickly which will go hand in hand with a higher salary. Thats the dream anyway..


It's a no-brainer then. At your age, you should grab these opportunities to see the world. Just come with your eyes open, some savings for starting up and no illusions about fast cars/4x4s/Friday brunches getting hammered. You'll get there if you stay! Enjoy!


----------



## bigboss10

pumpkins said:


> It's a no-brainer then. At your age, you should grab these opportunities to see the world. Just come with your eyes open, some savings for starting up and no illusions about fast cars/4x4s/Friday brunches getting hammered. You'll get there if you stay! Enjoy!


That's the plan  if it doesnt work out, I can just move back to the UK. Hoping to have a good experience. 

I am looking to find accommodation to a max of 70k a year. 60k would be good. Looking at sports city, downtown jebel ali, JLT and Marina at this point. These areas should be safe to live in i assume. Not sure of what the social life will be like around these areas though.. 

As for a car, I'll probably rent for 3 months before going for car finance not exceeding 1.5k a month.


----------



## stevesmithone

bigboss10 said:


> That's the plan  if it doesnt work out, I can just move back to the UK. Hoping to have a good experience.
> 
> I am looking to find accommodation to a max of 70k a year. 60k would be good. Looking at sports city, downtown jebel ali, JLT and Marina at this point. These areas should be safe to live in i assume. Not sure of what the social life will be like around these areas though..
> 
> As for a car, I'll probably rent for 3 months before going for car finance not exceeding 1.5k a month.


That’s my attitude too. Give it a go and it might work or it might not. No point in sitting around wondering though!

My flight will be in the air this time tomorrow.....


----------



## bigboss10

stevesmithone said:


> That’s my attitude too. Give it a go and it might work or it might not. No point in sitting around wondering though!
> 
> My flight will be in the air this time tomorrow.....


Good luck! Hope all goes well  

I had a glitch upon arrival. I wasn't able to rent a car with my UK license as I have an employment visa. The rental agency said that I must wait for my residence visa and emirates ID before I can rent. 

Will have to uber around for the next 2-3 weeks if not a month until the visa comes through.. not too happy about it. Surely it should be possible to rent while waiting for the visa..


----------



## stevesmithone

bigboss10 said:


> Good luck! Hope all goes well
> 
> I had a glitch upon arrival. I wasn't able to rent a car with my UK license as I have an employment visa. The rental agency said that I must wait for my residence visa and emirates ID before I can rent.
> 
> Will have to uber around for the next 2-3 weeks if not a month until the visa comes through.. not too happy about it. Surely it should be possible to rent while waiting for the visa..


Does sound a bit strange. The taxi drivers will be loving you I suppose!


----------



## Stevesolar

bigboss10 said:


> Good luck! Hope all goes well
> 
> I had a glitch upon arrival. I wasn't able to rent a car with my UK license as I have an employment visa. The rental agency said that I must wait for my residence visa and emirates ID before I can rent.
> 
> Will have to uber around for the next 2-3 weeks if not a month until the visa comes through.. not too happy about it. Surely it should be possible to rent while waiting for the visa..


No - that’s normal and the correct rule.


----------



## bigboss10

Stevesolar said:


> No - that’s normal and the correct rule.


I've had mixed feedback from different rental companies. Some say its okay as long as you exchange your license the moment your residence visa is issued as then its illegal for you to drive with anything other than a UAE license. 

One rental agency even told me that I can't rent a car but I can drive a private car with my UK license. 

All of which does not make much sense..


----------



## UKMS

bigboss10 said:


> I've had mixed feedback from different rental companies. Some say its okay as long as you exchange your license the moment your residence visa is issued as then its illegal for you to drive with anything other than a UAE license.
> 
> One rental agency even told me that I can't rent a car but I can drive a private car with my UK license.
> 
> All of which does not make much sense..


When you say you have an employment visa .... do you mean your entry visa before you get the residence visa stamped into your passport or is this some other kind of visa ? 

My understanding from when I arrived last year is that before your pink residence visa goes into your passport you can drive on your UK licence. Once it’s stamped you need to convert the licence.


----------



## bigboss10

UKMS said:


> When you say you have an employment visa .... do you mean your entry visa before you get the residence visa stamped into your passport or is this some other kind of visa ?
> 
> My understanding from when I arrived last year is that before your pink residence visa goes into your passport you can drive on your UK licence. Once it’s stamped you need to convert the licence.


Yes this is the entry visa. So now I do the medical test, apply for an emirates ID, labor card etc.. before I can get the pink visa on my passport. 

This is what I thought too that I should be able to rent while I wait for the residence to come through but it seems that its a gray area and rental agencies are unsure of the process.


----------



## UKMS

The white (maybe pink) paper entry visa ? I don’t recall anything being put in my passport other than a normal entry stamp just don’t show them the rest. You are not a UAE resident until the stamp is in there.


----------



## Stevesolar

bigboss10 said:


> Yes this is the entry visa. So now I do the medical test, apply for an emirates ID, labor card etc.. before I can get the pink visa on my passport.
> 
> This is what I thought too that I should be able to rent while I wait for the residence to come through but it seems that its a gray area and rental agencies are unsure of the process.


Hi,
There is definitely a bit of a grey area with rental companies about renting cars whilst your visa is in process.
Officially - visitors can rent a car on their home licence (with an IDP).
If visa is in process - then officially - you cannot then rent a car.
Once you have residence visa and local licence - you can then either rent a car or drive a private car in the UAE.
Few things to note:-
Rental companies have a vested interest in renting you a car and getting money from you - they are hardly unbiased and you should not rely on their information regarding the actual law. Push comes to shove - they could claim ignorance that you were on a work visa under process.
The UAE is very computerised - if you are stopped by the police or have an accident - they will easily know your immigration status and whether you are legally entitled to drive the vehicle that you are in. They will know whether you entered the country as a visitor or on a pink slip work visa. They would also know if you entered as a visitor but changed status to a work visa.
Taxis are cheap - it’s not worth the hassle of getting caught and jailed or deported before you are even officially a resident!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## rsinner

bigboss10 said:


> Will have to uber around for the next 2-3 weeks if not a month until the visa comes through..


Keep in mind that taxis are cheaper than uber/careem, but the prices are similar to uber X/Careem Go. Also you can order taxis through the careem app or the s'hail app or the RTA smart taxi app (but settlement will be in cash generally)


----------



## Kostik3000

Stevesolar said:


> Taxis are cheap - it’s not worth the hassle of getting caught and jailed or deported before you are even officially a resident!
> Cheers
> Steve


Taxis are not cheap, this is not Vietnam or Cambodia.


----------



## Stevesolar

Kostik3000 said:


> Taxis are not cheap, this is not Vietnam or Cambodia.


They are also not motorbikes with a rickshaw attached!


----------



## Kostik3000

Stevesolar said:


> They are also not motorbikes with a rickshaw attached!


There are licensed taxis too, and they are truly cheap in those places but not in Dubai.


----------



## UKMS

Kostik3000 said:


> Taxis are not cheap, this is not Vietnam or Cambodia.


Depends what/where you are comparing the price to ..... considering the high cost of most other things in Dubai my own view is that I would agree with Steve that Taxis are very cheap .... but my comparison is London.


----------



## UKMS

UKMS said:


> The white (maybe pink) paper entry visa ? I don’t recall anything being put in my passport other than a normal entry stamp just don’t show them the rest. You are not a UAE resident until the stamp is in there.


I’ll correct this previous post by me  , I would agree with Steve it’s not worth the hassle if you have an accident. 

Out of curiosity I contacted RTA today who clarified it from their point of view. If you arrive here to work and receive the first part of your visa at immigration pending medical etc, you are considered by RTA to be a resident immediately even though your passport isn’t stamped. If however you arrive on a visit/tourist visa and then get a job, you are considered a visitor until the stamp goes in the passport. If I’d have known that when I arrived I’d have been using taxis not renting a car !


----------



## Kostik3000

UKMS said:


> Depends what/where you are comparing the price to ..... considering the high cost of most other things in Dubai my own view is that I would agree with Steve that Taxis are very cheap .... but my comparison is London.


Dubai is the city where if you don't have car, you are 80-90% relying on taxis. Even 10 minutes walk, where in other cities would be, well, just ten minutes walk would in most cases requires taxi ride in Dubai, as there are no pavements in many places or temperature is too hot. You cannot really compare Dubai to London, where taxis is just one of many options available to you.

I've been there with taxis in Dubai and I am in no way consider 15 min ride costing 10 pounds very cheap. I've spent 40-50 pounds a day when I had to rely on taxis only in Dubai. I am not sure on what planet it's very cheap. I've stayed in many other places around the world and I can certainly say, Dubai taxis are not very cheap or not cheap. May be moderately priced it's a right word.


----------



## UKMS

Kostik3000 said:


> Dubai is the city where if you don't have car, you are 80-90% relying on taxis. Even 10 minutes walk, where in other cities would be, well, just ten minutes walk would in most cases requires taxi ride in Dubai, as there are no pavements in many places or temperature is too hot. You cannot really compare Dubai to London, where taxis is just one of many options available to you.
> 
> I've been there with taxis in Dubai and I am in no way consider 15 min ride costing 10 pounds very cheap. I've spent 40-50 pounds a day when I had to rely on taxis only in Dubai. I am not sure on what planet it's very cheap. I've stayed in many other places around the world and I can certainly say, Dubai taxis are not very cheap or not cheap. May be moderately priced it's a right word.


I get your point but the comparison was taxis to taxis not a discussion as to whether there are other cheaper forms of transport (compared to London or any other city) , which is a different subject altogether. That said I can assure you that if you relied on black taxis in London all day every day then you would spend more than £50 IMHO (depending on journeys and traffic of course) https://tfl.gov.uk/modes/taxis-and-minicabs/taxi-fares

The reality is whether taxis are cheap or moderately priced is a matter of opinion and context.


----------



## Kostik3000

UKMS said:


> I get your point but the comparison was taxis to taxis not a discussion as to whether there are other cheaper forms of transport (compared to London or any other city) , which is a different subject altogether. That said I can assure you that if you relied on black taxis in London all day every day then you would spend more than £50 IMHO (depending on journeys and traffic of course) https://tfl.gov.uk/modes/taxis-and-minicabs/taxi-fares
> 
> The reality is whether taxis are cheap or moderately priced is a matter of opinion and context.


My point was if somebody new coming to Dubai and he/she is giving advise in line of "don't worry, you can rely on taxis or Uber (which is even more expensive) for couple of months while you sort out your car as taxis here are "very cheap"' the impression I would get, oh well, if it's very cheap I would probably spend couple of hundreds dollars tops a month as I did in Vietnam. Well, in reality that bill will run well above 1000 dollars which is well above of what many would originally expect or prepare. Worst part, there are no options you can switch to in order to save money.


----------



## UKMS

Kostik3000 said:


> My point was if somebody new coming to Dubai and he/she is giving advise in line of "don't worry, you can rely on taxis or Uber (which is even more expensive) for couple of months while you sort out your car as taxis here are "very cheap"' the impression I would get, oh well, if it's very cheap I would probably spend couple of hundreds dollars tops a month as I did in Vietnam. Well, in reality that bill will run well above 1000 dollars which is well above of what many would originally expect or prepare. Worst part, there are no options you can switch to in order to save money.


OK lets agree the taxis are moderate ! ..... it all comes down to the journeys. I rely on a car to get to/from work, if I switched to taxis it wouldn't cost me more than my bank loan on my car, so therefore to me Taxis are cheaper than a car to get to work. 

Like most things it all comes down to individual circumstances so to say that a taxi bill will "run well above 1000 dollars" is misleading (to someone new). Also to say there are NO options to switch to is also misleading, depending on where you choose to live in relation to work there is a Metro, Tram, Buses, walking. 1000's of people never have a car and rarely use taxis and are very happy. 

I accept not everyone lives in my world but neither does everyone live in yours with a 1000 dollar taxi bill


----------



## Stevesolar

Kostik3000 said:


> My point was if somebody new coming to Dubai and he/she is giving advise in line of "don't worry, you can rely on taxis or Uber (which is even more expensive) for couple of months while you sort out your car as taxis here are "very cheap"' the impression I would get, oh well, if it's very cheap I would probably spend couple of hundreds dollars tops a month as I did in Vietnam. Well, in reality that bill will run well above 1000 dollars which is well above of what many would originally expect or prepare. Worst part, there are no options you can switch to in order to save money.


Hi,
My comment on taxis being cheap was not in relation to other countries.
It was in relation to getting jailed or deported!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Kostik3000

UKMS said:


> I accept not everyone lives in my world but neither does everyone live in yours with a 1000 dollar taxi bill


Just one clarification, to help all new comers. I don't live in any different world to any other.

My work is 16 min away by car which is Ok and I do school run for my daughter. Let's say I switch to taxis. 

One way taxi to school - 30 AED. You can walk but as with all walks in Dubai it's not 100% pleasant and for about 100 meters purely dangerous. Why 30 AED for such short distance, because drivers have to take detour. 
One way to work - 60 AED.
Back from work - 60 AED.

Total per day - 150 AED.

Total per week - 750. Add 2-3 trips to supermarkets, etc. a week, add another 250 AED on top. This makes it 1000 AED a week, or 4000 AED a month. This is way above 1000 USD a months and I am not doing anything extra ordinary what other people won't do.

So, my comments remains the same. My monthly car rental costs are 2000 AED and I am planning to cut it to about 1500 AED. If you paying loan or renting AWD paying 5000 AED per month, may be taxi would be cheaper for you.


----------



## UKMS

Kostik3000 said:


> Just one clarification, to help all new comers. _I don't live in any different world to any other_.


You illustrate my point perfectly ..... you do live in a world different to many people, not everyone does a school run, some people can walk to the shops, some can walk to work and only use a car at weekends, not everyone lives on a dangerous road , not everyone lives where you choose to live etc etc etc ...... like I say it all comes down to individual circumstances. I don't doubt your taxi bill would be over a 1000 dollars but that doesn't apply to everyone moving here.


----------



## Kostik3000

UKMS said:


> You illustrate my point perfectly ..... you do live in a world different to many people, not everyone does a school run, some people can walk to the shops, some can walk to work and only use a car at weekends, not everyone lives on a dangerous road , not everyone lives where you choose to live etc etc etc ...... like I say it all comes down to individual circumstances. I don't doubt your taxi bill would be over a 1000 dollars but that doesn't apply to everyone moving here.


Ok, I agree. I would say in this case, what anybody coming to Dubai as family with kid(s) and hoping to rely purely on taxis assuming they are cheap would be faced with unpleasant shock. Unless of course, you live above Carrefour, work in the same building and your school is around the corner. Possible but I doubt.


----------



## Stevesolar

Kostik3000 said:


> Ok, I agree. I would say in this case, what anybody coming to Dubai as family with kid(s) and hoping to rely purely on taxis assuming they are cheap would be faced with unpleasant shock. Unless of course, you live above Carrefour, work in the same building and your school is around the corner. Possible but I doubt.


Hi,
We came as a family and it was much easier than for a single person.
The worker cannot drive whilst their visa is in process - but the wife/husband who comes on a visit visa can hire a car.
Then the worker gets their visa stamped and gets UAE licence - they can then hire car or buy car and drive on UAE licence.
The spouse then stops driving whilst their residence visa is stamped and until they get their UAE licence.
This is what we did!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Kostik3000

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> We came as a family and it was much easier than for a single person.
> The worker cannot drive whilst their visa is in process - but the wife/husband who comes on a visit visa can hire a car.
> Then the worker gets their visa stamped and gets UAE licence - they can then hire car or buy car and drive on UAE licence.
> The spouse then stops driving whilst their residence visa is stamped and until they get their UAE licence.
> This is what we did!
> Cheers
> Steve


This would work, provided wife can come using visa on arrival route and not have spouse visa applied for as I have to do for my wife, who is Chinese national and she only could come on spouse visa.


----------



## rsinner

UKMS said:


> You illustrate my point perfectly ..... you do live in a world different to many people, not everyone does a school run, some people can walk to the shops, some can walk to work and only use a car at weekends, not everyone lives on a dangerous road , not everyone lives where you choose to live etc etc etc ...... like I say it all comes down to individual circumstances. I don't doubt your taxi bill would be over a 1000 dollars but that doesn't apply to everyone moving here.


Exactly. Living in Arabian Ranches and using taxis is VERY different to living in JLT/Marina/ TECOM/Al Barsha/SZR/Downtown/Bur Dubai/Deira and using a combination of taxis + public transport, and where restaurants and convenience stores are round the corner.


----------



## QOFE

rsinner said:


> Exactly. Living in Arabian Ranches and using taxis is VERY different to living in JLT/Marina/ TECOM/Al Barsha/SZR/Downtown/Bur Dubai/Deira and using a combination of taxis + public transport, and where restaurants and convenience stores are round the corner.


I have managed fine without a car for five years. It's actually been cheaper to walk/use taxis, metro, tram and buses than having a car with all the costs involved. But this is with living in locations like Marina and JLT. I do the grocery shopping in the local supermarket (walking) and get some things delivered.

Another thing with having car is that the alcohol limit is zero. It's safer to use taxis.


----------



## cybersecuritypro

Hi Members,

I have gone through many of the threads on this forum & would like to thank all of you for building this amazing community.

I am 28 year Indian thinking about finding job in Dubai & moving here with my family (Wife & 4 months old daughter). I am Cyber Security Professional (With expertise in ISO 27001 & PCI-DSS) with 6 years of experience (based out of Mumbai, India in a Private Sector Bank).

My current package here in Mumbai is 10.5 Lakhs INR (~16K USD). I manage to save about 30K to 40K INR (~450 to 600 USD) per month after considering all my fixed & ad-hoc expenses such as home loan EMIs, Rent, groceries etc.

Can anyone working in the cyber security sector guide me about the packages that are offered to Indian people with my experience & will that kind of package make financial sense for me to move there with my family?


----------



## Carltonmadsen

Hi Guys,

This question might be asked before here but I didn't found the post or thread. 

I have to ask about the average salaries in Digital Marketing.

I have 4-5 years experience in Digital Marketing.

Thanks


----------



## Kostik3000

Carltonmadsen said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> This question might be asked before here but I didn't found the post or thread.
> 
> I have to ask about the average salaries in Digital Marketing.
> 
> I have 4-5 years experience in Digital Marketing.
> 
> Thanks


I've been to Dubai for 8 months now and I've learned one thing here. No job is the same here and usually lots more factors going into your salary than back in Europe. If you take my company, I have guys with same job, same nationality, same age but salary is twice as high for the second one. Why? God knows, just something historical, I was told. So, there is no easy answer to your question.

Digital Marketing Manager from India with 5 years experience in my company gets about 12K all in. He cannot afford his family here so he sent them back. Hope this helps somehow.


----------



## Reddiva

Carltonmadsen said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> This question might be asked before here but I didn't found the post or thread.
> 
> I have to ask about the average salaries in Digital Marketing.
> 
> I have 4-5 years experience in Digital Marketing.
> 
> Thanks


12-15000 per month all in
You are competing with so many other nationals who may take less money 
Candidates with a minimum of 3 years UAE experience can command 18-22. Managers slightly more


----------



## Reddiva

cybersecuritypro said:


> Hi Members,
> 
> I have gone through many of the threads on this forum & would like to thank all of you for building this amazing community.
> 
> I am 28 year Indian thinking about finding job in Dubai & moving here with my family (Wife & 4 months old daughter). I am Cyber Security Professional (With expertise in ISO 27001 & PCI-DSS) with 6 years of experience (based out of Mumbai, India in a Private Sector Bank).
> 
> My current package here in Mumbai is 10.5 Lakhs INR (~16K USD). I manage to save about 30K to 40K INR (~450 to 600 USD) per month after considering all my fixed & ad-hoc expenses such as home loan EMIs, Rent, groceries etc.
> 
> Can anyone working in the cyber security sector guide me about the packages that are offered to Indian people with my experience & will that kind of package make financial sense for me to move there with my family?


Unless the company provides schooling/medical and flight for family and a decent monthly package, coming here with a family is not worth it 
Entry level is AED8-12000
Mid Level is AED14000-20000

Unless your Wife gets a very well paid job you will struggle 
The biggest expenses here are accomodation/schooling and many employers no longer cover those expenses


----------



## rsinner

cybersecuritypro said:


> Hi Members,
> 
> I have gone through many of the threads on this forum & would like to thank all of you for building this amazing community.
> 
> I am 28 year Indian thinking about finding job in Dubai & moving here with my family (Wife & 4 months old daughter). I am Cyber Security Professional (With expertise in ISO 27001 & PCI-DSS) with 6 years of experience (based out of Mumbai, India in a Private Sector Bank).
> 
> My current package here in Mumbai is 10.5 Lakhs INR (~16K USD). I manage to save about 30K to 40K INR (~450 to 600 USD) per month after considering all my fixed & ad-hoc expenses such as home loan EMIs, Rent, groceries etc.
> 
> Can anyone working in the cyber security sector guide me about the packages that are offered to Indian people with my experience & will that kind of package make financial sense for me to move there with my family?





Reddiva said:


> Unless the company provides schooling/medical and flight for family and a decent monthly package, coming here with a family is not worth it
> Entry level is AED8-12000
> Mid Level is AED14000-20000
> 
> Unless your Wife gets a very well paid job you will struggle
> The biggest expenses here are accomodation/schooling and many employers no longer cover those expenses


To add to this: while schooling in Indian schools is cheaper, rents in Dubai are high and a lot of Indians with salaries in those buckets live in Sharjah with their families. Commutes will be much longer. 

Is it worth it? who knows. You WILL end up saving a bit more but not a lot more, unless you get 20k+ as a salary. It may also not work out and you may end up compromising on future growth of your career etc. There is also very little retirement pot, and salaries do not grow year on year. 

Unless you are not doing well in your job in India, my recommendation will be to stay in India unless you get a good offer.


----------



## SaveTigers

*Management Consulting Manager with reputed firm*

Hi Members,

What an amazing forum this is with wealth of knowledge out here - a big thanks to all of you for taking out precious time and helping us in our queries!

I have gone through the sticky threads and would like your thoughts on my situation:

I am working with a global management consulting firm as a Manager in Delhi,India, with 8 years of experience. I am from a premium B-school in India and domain is Financial Services consulting. I do have prior experience of working in Middle-East.

Our combined current annual compensation (wife's and mine) is 31 Lakhs INR (~175K AED) and have an offer to move to Dubai office with the following offer:

Base pay - 26,000 AED per month
Housing - 9500 AED per month
Transport - 3500 AED per month
*Total: 39,000 AED per month*

Flights, Medical Insurance covered.
Apart from this, one time moving allowance of 23K AED and schooling allowance of 30K AED per annum per child.
Like to add that I'd get this amount in entirety and breakup is just for end-of-service benefits. Also my company can release full yearly housing allowance if I ask for to pay for the yearly upfront rent.

I would be moving with my wife and a 4-month old daughter (no schooling expenses for now). My wife is on maternity leave and would have to search for a new job in Dubai if we decide to relocate. 

Have factored in following monthly expenses based after going through this thread :

Rent 11,000 
DEWA 550 
TV/Internet 1,000 
Utilities 2,000 
Grocery 2,500 
Eating Out 1,500 
Local travel 800 
Misc 2,000 
Part time maid 1,500 
*Total 22,850 *

Savings ~16,000 AED per month.

Assuming a 2BHK house in JLT/Tecom/Greens (or similar), no car for initial 2-3 months. Since I am in consulting, either I would be working from home or travel weekly to Riyadh/Bahrain. Point being my work location depends upon client location and would change often and I cannot predict now.

Role wise it would be similar to my current profile in India, maybe bit more challenging! So neutral or slightly positive on this aspect in moving to Dubai. 

We have a comfortable lifestyle in India and I know it's a subjective thing but would like to know how would you evaluate this offer considering current economic situation and also Dubai being much more expensive compared to Delhi.

Have gone through Payscale and Glassdoor websites but wasn't able to get conclusive idea. I believe this package is just below average for Consulting Manager in UAE (I may be wrong), however the current package in India it's decent and above average.

So finally my queries:

1) Do you think the estimate of expenses is reasonable enough? I am apprehensive as the expenses generally tend to be underestimated and can shoot up real quick. Hence would like to get it reviewed. Do you think it's worth the move to Dubai?

2) Question for Stevesolar, rsinner, Reddiva (and other experienced forum members): 
Are you aware of management consulting manager salaries? Would like to know any insights on it as my employer is saying salary offered is fair but I doubt mine is slightly below the average. I know salary depends on situation to situation and difficult to benchmark, but any insights here would be highly helpful.

Thanks a lot for reading my post and would appreciate any feedback.

Shukraan!


----------



## svgeorge

SaveTigers said:


> So finally my queries:
> 
> 1) Do you think the estimate of expenses is reasonable enough? I am apprehensive as the expenses generally tend to be underestimated and can shoot up real quick. Hence would like to get it reviewed. Do you think it's worth the move to Dubai?


I'm not in consulting, but have quite a few friends from BSchool in consulting. From what I know, McK/BCG etc pay much more at engagement manager levels, but it could be at the range you're offered for Big4 advisory consulting. The pay you're being offered is decent but not top bracket. The India salary for both of you combined sounds a tad low considering you're in Consulting. Anyway the move to Dubai is probably a good one and you'll have a lot more savings than what you currently do.

Based on the expenses that you've factored, rent sounds to be on the higher side. With rents falling, I think you can get a decent 2 bed for 100K. Since you've already factored DEWA/internet separately I don't think utilities will cost 2000. It's just the chiller in JLT which might be around 500-600. Grocery is also above average for an Indian couple. Everything else looks fine. One big expense that we did not factor while moving here is daycare. Even when my wife wasn't working, we used to send our daughter to half day daycare (licensed) so that wife gets some time off. The expense was a good 2k per month for half-day care. Another big expense was getting the driving license. With a few failed tests, I shelled out 9k at the end of it. Once you have the license, there is an urge to go for a really good and expensive car, the likes of which you can't afford back home. 

Anyway, life in Dubai is good so far and we're really enjoying it here.


----------



## rsinner

SaveTigers said:


> Hi Members,


Hi, I think svgeorge has answered your question mostly- it is a decent package and definitely sounds better than what you have in India. 



SaveTigers said:


> Rent 11,000
> DEWA 550
> TV/Internet 1,000
> Utilities 2,000
> Grocery 2,500
> Eating Out 1,500
> Local travel 800
> Misc 2,000
> Part time maid 1,500
> *Total 22,850 *


I think expenses wise you are more or less okay. Rent may be lower for a 2 bed now (propertyfinder.ae).
When you say DEWA you probably mean 5% of rent which is the housing fee and comes with DEWA bill. Utilities will be less than that (DEWA + chiller in some areas). Grocery is fine. Eating out if it involves alcohol + taxis can cost more (we definitely spend more than that). Local travel will be more if exclusively taxis - with a car budget about 2-3K. 
Also you would be shopping etc., going to theme parks, birthdays, medicines/doc (deductible only). So the mis. should generally cover, but it may slide over.

Dont forget the setup costs of buying furniture etc., the upfront agent fees etc. 

And most importantly for us, we end up spending a lot on travel on holidays. This is discretionary of course, but trips to India + holidays add up. Plus when we have guests we take them around etc and even for close family pay for their tickets. Adds up.

In any case, sounds like a good move, but keep your exit options open as you will quickly discover that this is a MUCH smaller market than India and opportunities are limited.

All the best


----------



## SaveTigers

svgeorge said:


> I'm not in consulting, but have quite a few friends from BSchool in consulting. From what I know, McK/BCG etc pay much more at engagement manager levels, but it could be at the range you're offered for Big4 advisory consulting. The pay you're being offered is decent but not top bracket. The India salary for both of you combined sounds a tad low considering you're in Consulting. Anyway the move to Dubai is probably a good one and you'll have a lot more savings than what you currently do.


Thanks a lot svgeorge and rsinner. Yes MBB do pay more, and I was expecting this package offered to be consistent with Big 4 advisory. I was being extra critical as rsinner rightly mentioned exit options being limited (within India and UAE), and annual package growth is limited compared to back home - thus a lot of premium over India compensation is not unwarranted for. 

Is job switching in UAE a difficult process, compared to India or if someone is on H1B in US? I mean does the residence permit/WP get associated with your company and not transferable? If yes then I believe organizations may have greater power in the job market and voluntary attrition might be low!

Thanks for heads-up on baby expenses, driving license and other discretionary expenses! Appreciate all the inputs and would reach out again on help for finalizing the home location!


----------



## Reddiva

SaveTigers said:


> Thanks a lot svgeorge and rsinner. Yes MBB do pay more, and I was expecting this package offered to be consistent with Big 4 advisory. I was being extra critical as rsinner rightly mentioned exit options being limited (within India and UAE), and annual package growth is limited compared to back home - thus a lot of premium over India compensation is not unwarranted for.
> 
> Is job switching in UAE a difficult process, compared to India or if someone is on H1B in US? I mean does the residence permit/WP get associated with your company and not transferable? If yes then I believe organizations may have greater power in the job market and voluntary attrition might be low!
> 
> Thanks for heads-up on baby expenses, driving license and other discretionary expenses! Appreciate all the inputs and would reach out again on help for finalizing the home location!


Changing jobs at your level wont be a drama however make sure you contract is unlimited and the employer may put in that if you leave before 2 years then you pay back visa costs. Many employers are doing this now


----------



## nilayparikh

Dear Friends,

I have been offered a job to work in Dubai. At present I am working in Mumbai, India.

Monthly Salary : 20K AED
Yearly once filght ticket to home with maximum of 1500 AED.

I have a wife who will be working within 2-3 months. I don't have kids.

Is this sufficient salary to make a good life and save good amount ? 

I have been offered to work with Etisalat (Senior Developer) on third party payroll. Its an unlimited contract.
How about job security as I would be working on third party payroll ?

I would really appreciate your response.


----------



## Reddiva

nilayparikh said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have been offered a job to work in Dubai. At present I am working in Mumbai, India.
> 
> Monthly Salary : 20K AED
> Yearly once filght ticket to home with maximum of 1500 AED.
> 
> I have a wife who will be working within 2-3 months. I don't have kids.
> 
> Is this sufficient salary to make a good life and save good amount ?
> 
> I have been offered to work with Etisalat (Senior Developer) on third party payroll. Its an unlimited contract.
> How about job security as I would be working on third party payroll ?
> 
> I would really appreciate your response.


it is doable, you wont be living on the palm, driving a ferrari and brunching every weekend though

I pay AED6500 a month for a decent one bed in a nice area, there are cheaper in other areas 
AED450 for DEWA ( I dont pay chiller fees) 
AED350 for internet
Salik and petrol AED600 per month ( If i use the metro it is AED200)
Food AED2000 per month
I own my own car so don't have to lease one 

That comes to AED9900 i then spend around 3000 a month going out/eating out/drinking etc

If your Wife has a decent job you have more to play with and can save money too

Start up costs are expensive here and if you go brunching every weekend or take out credit cards/loans etc then your outgoings go up


----------



## Girlie13

*Manager Salary Range*

Hi All,

I'm new to the forum. Is there a way to know the grade and/or salary range just from looking at the job description online at the careers site? It is for a business manager position. Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Sunder

Girlie13 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm new to the forum. Is there a way to know the grade and/or salary range just from looking at the job description online at the careers site? It is for a business manager position. Thanks in advance for your help!


Very tough to predict. It depends on many factors.


----------



## nilayparikh

Reddiva said:


> it is doable, you wont be living on the palm, driving a ferrari and brunching every weekend though
> 
> I pay AED6500 a month for a decent one bed in a nice area, there are cheaper in other areas
> AED450 for DEWA ( I dont pay chiller fees)
> AED350 for internet
> Salik and petrol AED600 per month ( If i use the metro it is AED200)
> Food AED2000 per month
> I own my own car so don't have to lease one
> 
> That comes to AED9900 i then spend around 3000 a month going out/eating out/drinking etc
> 
> If your Wife has a decent job you have more to play with and can save money too
> 
> Start up costs are expensive here and if you go brunching every weekend or take out credit cards/loans etc then your outgoings go up



Thanks for your response. How about job security as I would be working on third party payroll ? Is it general practice in Dubai ?

At present I am working with IBM India as full time employee. Hence I am worried about leaving stable job and joining 3rd party payroll. 

Regarding job location, I am planning to stay near Diera as my office is located in Diera. Any suggestions on near by expat locations would help.


----------



## peloquin

*Senior Software Engineer salary*

Hello everyone, thank you in advance for taking the time to answer 

I'm a UK based Software Engineer with 16+ years of experience and uni degree on Comp Sci, and I've been offered a limited contract post for 35000 AED per month with a well known airline carrier. I have a family which I won't be bringing along with me. I would appreciate your thoughts on the following:

1. Is the salary in the appropriate range?

2. The employment is not done directly with the company, but rather through a 3rd party outsourcing company, something which I found odd. Is this normal practice and are there any gotchas I should be aware of?

3. Are the allowances excessive?

The breakdown of the salary is, judging from what I've read, rather unusual.
50% is declared as base salary
30% is declared as housing allowance
20% is declared as transport allowance
My understanding is, that although there's no minimum base, it is considered normal to have a minimum of 60%. Considering I don't intend to rent anything larger than a studio/1 bed even with the bills thrown in 10000AED for housing feels like overkill. This, to me, feels like an attempt to minimise the gratuity paid at end of service. 

4. Living costs
This is where I draw a blank, but thus far I've decided that I would like to
a) Commute
b) A budget of 3500-4000AED for rent (studio/1 bed if I'm lucky)
c) Have living costs (food+bills) of no more than 2000AED per month. I don't intend to do much eating out and I very rarely drink.

Is this very basic breakdown achievable? Bear in mind that I'll still have to contribute back home to my family..

Apologies if any of this is too wooly, I'd be more than happy to elaborate.


----------



## Sunder

peloquin said:


> Hello everyone, thank you in advance for taking the time to answer
> 
> I'm a UK based Software Engineer with 16+ years of experience and uni degree on Comp Sci, and I've been offered a limited contract post for 35000 AED per month with a well known airline carrier. I have a family which I won't be bringing along with me. I would appreciate your thoughts on the following:
> 
> 1. Is the salary in the appropriate range?
> 
> 2. The employment is not done directly with the company, but rather through a 3rd party outsourcing company, something which I found odd. Is this normal practice and are there any gotchas I should be aware of?
> 
> 3. Are the allowances excessive?
> 
> The breakdown of the salary is, judging from what I've read, rather unusual.
> 50% is declared as base salary
> 30% is declared as housing allowance
> 20% is declared as transport allowance
> My understanding is, that although there's no minimum base, it is considered normal to have a minimum of 60%. Considering I don't intend to rent anything larger than a studio/1 bed even with the bills thrown in 10000AED for housing feels like overkill. This, to me, feels like an attempt to minimise the gratuity paid at end of service.
> 
> 4. Living costs
> This is where I draw a blank, but thus far I've decided that I would like to
> a) Commute
> b) A budget of 3500-4000AED for rent (studio/1 bed if I'm lucky)
> c) Have living costs (food+bills) of no more than 2000AED per month. I don't intend to do much eating out and I very rarely drink.
> 
> Is this very basic breakdown achievable? Bear in mind that I'll still have to contribute back home to my family..
> 
> Apologies if any of this is too wooly, I'd be more than happy to elaborate.


Hello,

What currently your are earning/saving in the UK and which company you are with ?That will decide the path forward.


----------



## rsinner

nilayparikh said:


> Thanks for your response. How about job security as I would be working on third party payroll ? Is it general practice in Dubai ?
> 
> At present I am working with IBM India as full time employee. Hence I am worried about leaving stable job and joining 3rd party payroll.
> 
> Regarding job location, I am planning to stay near Diera as my office is located in Diera. Any suggestions on near by expat locations would help.


They may be using the 3rd party payroll to massage their employee numbers and signal to the decision makers that they are managing their costs and overall hiring.

Don't expect much job security - everywhere cost cutting etc is the norm these days.


----------



## peloquin

65k gross and I'm with an international hardware/software provider. Between rent, schools and everyday living costs, there's almost no opportunity to save..


----------



## Kostik3000

peloquin said:


> 65k gross and I'm with an international hardware/software provider. Between rent, schools and everyday living costs, there's almost no opportunity to save..


Pardon me, but if your family is not coming here, all those expenses still will be in the UK? You will hardly save here anyway in this case.


----------



## peloquin

Kostik3000 said:


> Pardon me, but if your family is not coming here, all those expenses still will be in the UK? You will hardly save here anyway in this case.


That's correct. But my salary is 45K GBP net, my AED salary in GBP would be ~80K. What am I missing?


----------



## Kostik3000

peloquin said:


> That's correct. But my salary is 45K GBP net, my AED salary in GBP would be ~80K. What am I missing?


Your salary in UK is 20K AED Net, so are your expenses according to your post. 
Your salary in UAE is 35k AED Net, your expenses in UAE will be at least 10K AED per month.

So, you will send home 20K, your own expenses 10K, leaving you with 5K AED per month of "spare" money. Considering cost of the move and other upfront costs, depending how long you are planning to be here you might end up with nothing in terms of saving. Even currency fluctuations might eat your savings completely. Imaging pound going to 6 AED, so you 4000 GBP expenses back home would go to 24,000 AED. That's your margin gone. I wouldn't risk unless you have no other options and your family back home is on the brink of starvation.


----------



## peloquin

Kostik3000 said:


> Your salary in UK is 20K AED Net, so are your expenses according to your post.
> Your salary in UAE is 35k AED Net, your expenses in UAE will be at least 10K AED per month.
> 
> So, you will send home 20K, your own expenses 10K, leaving you with 5K AED per month of "spare" money. Considering cost of the move and other upfront costs, depending how long you are planning to be here you might end up with nothing in terms of saving. Even currency fluctuations might eat your savings completely. Imaging pound going to 6 AED, so you 4000 GBP expenses back home would go to 24,000 AED. That's your margin gone. I wouldn't risk unless you have no other options and your family back home is on the brink of starvation.


That's rather sobering! Time to go back to the drawing board I guess. In terms of the salary offered, is it in the usual range for the seniority of the post and my experience? Playing the numbers game, what would you consider a reasonable margin?


----------



## Kostik3000

peloquin said:


> That's rather sobering! Time to go back to the drawing board I guess. In terms of the salary offered, is it in the usual range for the seniority of the post and my experience? Playing the numbers game, what would you consider a reasonable margin?


It's the main financial rule to have your main expenses in the same currency as your main income otherwise you will be burned as many others before.
Software scene in Dubai is dominated by South Asians who will work for much much less than you would even consider. 

With regards to savings, it's all down to your current situation. If you prepare to leave your family behind and don't see them for 6 months or a year, what price tag would you put on that? 2,000 GBP a month, 3000 GBP a month? It's all individual.

If you want to save extra 1000 GBP a month why not consider extra freelance on Upwork for example? You will still have your family nearby and won't need to endure +55C degrees heat. Again, it's my personal opinion and your situation might be completely different. May be it's your family you want to have break from, who knows :hippie:


----------



## Reddiva

BOS101 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Just joined the forum and hoping to get some advice as I'm looking to move to Dubai in the new year.
> I work in Marketing and have 5 years experience in top-tier companies. (Masters Degree etc.) Would it be realistic to expect a salary of 30,000 AED and upwards with this much experience? Also, do all companies offer accommodation assistance or just some?
> 
> Any info/opinions would be appreciated!
> Thanks


AED30,000 would be a stretch, a more ideal salary would be AED22-25000
I have candidates with a Masters and a CIM with 3 UAE experience who earn less.
Marketing roles are not a plenty at all and whereas i used to work on at least 4 a month i now work on maybe the same amount in a year
Most private companies build housing into your salary so 60-70% basic and the other 30-40% housing and transport


----------



## Reddiva

Girlie13 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm new to the forum. Is there a way to know the grade and/or salary range just from looking at the job description online at the careers site? It is for a business manager position. Thanks in advance for your help!


https://www.cooperfitch.ae/uploadfolder/[FINAL]_UAE_Salary_Guide_Cooper_Fitch_2018.pdf

I dont work for them but they seem to be inline with the UAE


----------



## Girlie13

Thanks Reddiva! It was helpful


----------



## Alisonbristol

*Offer*

Hi

I've been offered a role in Dubai. The offer is broken down but basically I've been offered 49000 per month. 6 days a week 10 hour days. What is the accommodation rental monthly average costs please and car hire?

any advice would be great


----------



## Stevesolar

Alisonbristol said:


> Hi
> 
> I've been offered a role in Dubai. The offer is broken down but basically I've been offered 49000 per month. 6 days a week 10 hour days. What is the accommodation rental monthly average costs please and car hire?
> 
> any advice would be great


Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
60 hours per week exceeds the UAE labour law total of 48 hours per week.
This should ring some alarm bells with you!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## farooqumar

I have been offered 8000 AED a month. I think it will be a handsome amount for me as i am single yet.


----------



## snowrobin

Hi guys - new here and been reading a bit. I have the following offer I think is OK and about to accept. Am I right?. It is just my husband and I.

Salary - 32k a month
Annual Bonus - Performance linked annual bonus
Medical benefits - Medical insurance for Self and family
Annual Leave - 40 days
Overseas relocation allowance – 30K 
One time One way family ticket to Dubai
Hotel Stay - 22,500k for 30 nights


----------



## rsinner

snowrobin said:


> Hi guys - new here and been reading a bit. I have the following offer I think is OK and about to accept. Am I right?. It is just my husband and I.
> 
> Salary - 32k a month
> Annual Bonus - Performance linked annual bonus
> Medical benefits - Medical insurance for Self and family
> Annual Leave - 40 days
> Overseas relocation allowance – 30K
> One time One way family ticket to Dubai
> Hotel Stay - 22,500k for 30 nights


If you read through the thread, you will see that you are fine in terms of costs (for a normal lifestyle). Whether it is appropriate for your experience is a different question.


----------



## rsinner

Alisonbristol said:


> Hi
> 
> I've been offered a role in Dubai. The offer is broken down but basically I've been offered 49000 per month. 6 days a week 10 hour days. What is the accommodation rental monthly average costs please and car hire?
> 
> any advice would be great



Rental: propertyfinder.ae or dubizzle.com
Car: really cheap rentals will start around 1200 per month. Normal cars 2k-3K per month.

It is VERY strange to see a 6 day work week with that kind of salary. Are you in retail or hospitality?


----------



## UKMS

snowrobin said:


> Hi guys - new here and been reading a bit. I have the following offer I think is OK and about to accept. Am I right?. It is just my husband and I.
> 
> Salary - 32k a month
> Annual Bonus - Performance linked annual bonus
> Medical benefits - Medical insurance for Self and family
> Annual Leave - 40 days
> Overseas relocation allowance – 30K
> One time One way family ticket to Dubai
> Hotel Stay - 22,500k for 30 nights


Difficult to comment without knowing what the job is ?


----------



## snowrobin

UKMS said:


> Difficult to comment without knowing what the job is ?


Job is project management officer in a large local bank.


----------



## UKMS

snowrobin said:


> Job is project management officer in a large local bank.


It’s quite a generic role description. How does it compare to your UK salary (assuming you currently work in UK) ?


----------



## snowrobin

UKMS said:


> It’s quite a generic role description. How does it compare to your UK salary (assuming you currently work in UK) ?


They are offering what I would get here in London as a perm but obviously no tax so it is appealing. However I contract so make a bit more... but it isn't all about money. I worry about the move there and how we will cope.. just looking at what we cannot take such as our wine, radio controlled aeroplanes my hubby has and that we have a hefty personal plan on our car is making it all seem not worth it.


----------



## UKMS

snowrobin said:


> They are offering what I would get here in London as a perm but obviously no tax so it is appealing. However I contract so make a bit more... but it isn't all about money. I worry about the move there and how we will cope.. just looking at what we cannot take such as our wine, radio controlled aeroplanes my hubby has and that we have a hefty personal plan on our car is making it all seem not worth it.


I know you say it’s not about money but as you may have seen on other threads the general advice would be that you need a decent uplift in salary compared to the UK to make it worthwhile. Also don’t run away with the idea that it’s tax free, it certainly isn’t. Depending on your personal situation you may not end up paying income tax in the UK (seek good advice on this it can be complex) and there is no income tax here, but just about everything else is ‘taxed’ directly or indirectly, with 5%VAT and many other ‘charges’. 

Depending on your lifestyle, choice of home etc, like anywhere dictate how far your money goes, if you are suppporting your husband being blunt you won’t be living like a king, by the time you factor housing, utilities, shopping, travel, savings, leisure etc etc.

Also take into account you need a decent amount of spare cash to get yourself settled here, mostly associated with housing.


----------



## snowrobin

UKMS said:


> I know you say it’s not about money but as you may have seen on other threads the general advice would be that you need a decent uplift in salary compared to the UK to make it worthwhile. Also don’t run away with the idea that it’s tax free, it certainly isn’t. Depending on your personal situation you may not end up paying income tax in the UK (seek good advice on this it can be complex) and there is no income tax here, but just about everything else is ‘taxed’ directly or indirectly, with 5%VAT and many other ‘charges’.
> 
> Depending on your lifestyle, choice of home etc, like anywhere dictate how far your money goes, if you are suppporting your husband being blunt you won’t be living like a king, by the time you factor housing, utilities, shopping, travel, savings, leisure etc etc.
> 
> Also take into account you need a decent amount of spare cash to get yourself settled here, mostly associated with housing.


Thank you that is a very helpful post. I am hoping my husband will be able to get a job there but it is a worry as he works in a fairly niche market. I will be sat down today and doing some numbers based on some averages. Can I also ask a question - when I have been looking at apartments etc some of they say chiller free.. what does that mean? Thanks again.


----------



## Sunder

snowrobin said:


> Thank you that is a very helpful post. I am hoping my husband will be able to get a job there but it is a worry as he works in a fairly niche market. I will be sat down today and doing some numbers based on some averages. Can I also ask a question - when I have been looking at apartments etc some of they say chiller free.. what does that mean? Thanks again.


Chiller free means less Electricity cost - around 300-500AED per month

Chiller not free - 600-800AED per month.


----------



## andrea007

*Big4 Consulting*

Hello,

I am new to the forum and happy to have discovered it!

I recently received an offer for an entry-level consulting role with a Big 4 firm in Dubai. The offer is around 170,000 AED per annum (base salary + living allowance + travel allowance). 

Background: I am currently a US student at a target school interested in consulting.

I would like to go international, but I also feel that I could get something very similar in terms of salary here in the US so wondering if it is worth the move around the world for this amount. Also curious if I have room to negotiate, or if that is standard. Thank you for the help!


----------



## rsinner

andrea007 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new to the forum and happy to have discovered it!
> 
> I recently received an offer for an entry-level consulting role with a Big 4 firm in Dubai. The offer is around 170,000 AED per annum (base salary + living allowance + travel allowance).
> 
> Background: I am currently a US student at a target school interested in consulting.
> 
> I would like to go international, but I also feel that I could get something very similar in terms of salary here in the US so wondering if it is worth the move around the world for this amount. Also curious if I have room to negotiate, or if that is standard. Thank you for the help!


Big 4 salaries esp. around the entry level are fairly standardised. There will not be much room to negotiate. Do you have other job offers back home?

In any case, if you have similar offers back in the US, do not come here. The market here is much smaller - the chance to actually learn, and to change jobs will be much more in the US.


----------



## QOFE

snowrobin said:


> Thank you that is a very helpful post. I am hoping my husband will be able to get a job there but it is a worry as he works in a fairly niche market. I will be sat down today and doing some numbers based on some averages. Can I also ask a question - when I have been looking at apartments etc some of they say chiller free.. what does that mean? Thanks again.


Chiller free means that there is a central A/C and A/C is included in the rent. If you have to pay for A/C yourself it means you need to sign up for it, pay a deposit of 2000 AED (for a villa the deposit is 4000 AED) and you also have to pay a quarterly capacity charge in addition to your A/C consumption. For a 2bed apartment the capacity charge is about 4000-5000 a year. Most of Dubai Marina is chiller free, all of Greens and Views is also chiller free. I think Down Town too. 
Palm Jumeirah, JLT (the majority of the buildings), JBR and Motor City are some of the areas where you have to pay for your A/C.


----------



## snowrobin

Thanks all.


----------



## tgaconsulting

Average salary of accountant and tax consultant recently increased, due to recent tax updates in Dubai. We also offering 3,000/ Month salary to accountant.


----------



## Anourel

Hi guys, need your opinions regarding my package. I'm currently an eCommerce professional in San Francisco with 5 years experience at Amazon, Walmart, etc...
I really want international experience and I really like travel so Dubai is very central for that. I currently make ~$140k USD a year after bonuses and such and keep around $80k net after tax. My offer is $20k basic $10k accommodation with the usual remaining perks. I'm single in my late 20s and want an enjoyable lifestyle no plans for kids or dependants, studio or 1bed solo. The contract says I get an annual bonus that is 2.5X basic salary but it's not clear whether that's 2.5x the monthly or annual basic salary.

I plan on asking for more since I'm not pressed to take the job and I'm happy in my current role. Need your help/opinions as to what is a fair ask given my experience.


----------



## Anourel

Anourel said:


> Hi guys, need your opinions regarding my package. I'm currently an eCommerce professional in San Francisco with 5 years experience at Amazon, Walmart, etc...
> I really want international experience and I really like travel so Dubai is very central for that. I currently make ~$140k USD a year after bonuses and such and keep around $80k net after tax. My offer is $20k basic $10k accommodation with the usual remaining perks. I'm single in my late 20s and want an enjoyable lifestyle no plans for kids or dependants, studio or 1bed solo. The contract says I get an annual bonus that is 2.5X basic salary but it's not clear whether that's 2.5x the monthly or annual basic salary.
> 
> I plan on asking for more since I'm not pressed to take the job and I'm happy in my current role. Need your help/opinions as to what is a fair ask given my experience.


Sorry forgot to mention that the offer is in AED monthly


----------



## Sunder

Anourel said:


> Sorry forgot to mention that the offer is in AED monthly


Your current job pays you more (approx 25000 AED) than what are you getting here( 20000 AED). If I were you, I would have asked at least 30% increase from your US salary to think for coming to Dubai.


----------



## rsinner

tgaconsulting said:


> Average salary of accountant and tax consultant recently increased, due to recent tax updates in Dubai. We also offering 3,000/ Month salary to accountant.


Good to see that maids and accountants get similar salaries


----------



## Reddiva

rsinner said:


> Good to see that maids and accountants get similar salaries


The amount the OP quoted isnt an average salary for an accountant
Where in the world did he get 3k from


----------



## NT_8_IS

Anourel said:


> Sorry forgot to mention that the offer is in AED monthly


Is the role you going to take i DXB will be supervisory level or managerial level?
If senior level to supervisory level rate varies depending on the industry you are in? 

I have noticed that most expat that are coming from English countries are getting better package than other countries. 

I assume its supervisory level but not managerial. The rate is withing the regular scheme, I presume again based on my experience, it is the lowest bracket. You can still negotiate.


----------



## NT_8_IS

Reddiva said:


> The amount the OP quoted isnt an average salary for an accountant
> Where in the world did he get 3k from


maybe he is referring to the increase given.


----------



## TallyHo

Anourel said:


> Sorry forgot to mention that the offer is in AED monthly


Altogether it's 30k a month tax free.

The annual bonus will be based on the 20k monthly basis (in other words the bonus, *if you get it* is 50k). 

It's a perfectly fine package for a young person in his late 20s with no dependants. It's not a generous package let alone extravagant package by Dubai standards. You will probably spend 8k a month on a decent 1-bedroom, 1k a month on utilities/housing tax/cleaning service/internet, 2k a month on transportation (whether monthly car payment or uber/taxi), 4-5k a month on living and another 1-2k for miscellaneous (mostly social activities like brunches).

Your end of month savings will range between 10-12k per month. Then you have travel, as you're keen on that.

My guess is that by the end of your first year you'd be lucky to have saved 20k USD once the dust has settled. But remember that you're not getting SS or pension contributions so deduct that from your 20k. 

However, not everyone comes to Dubai to save money. Some do come for the adventure, expat experience, travel opportunities - yes it is a fantastic base for travel as you're in 8 hours flight radius from both London and Hong Kong.

Up to you to decide. I personally would be hesitant to give up a comfortable job just for that salary in Dubai. But if you're confident on getting similar jobs at similar incomes back in the US after a few years in the UAE, then maybe it's worth it for you. I also know SF/Silicon Valley has insane cost of living so your $140k on paper may not be that impressive in reality, due to the high housing costs, and the Dubai offer may actually represent a step up in terms of total disposable income.


----------



## rsinner

Anourel said:


> Hi guys, need your opinions regarding my package. I'm currently an eCommerce professional in San Francisco with 5 years experience at Amazon, Walmart, etc...
> I really want international experience and I really like travel so Dubai is very central for that. I currently make ~$140k USD a year after bonuses and such and keep around $80k net after tax. My offer is $20k basic $10k accommodation with the usual remaining perks. I'm single in my late 20s and want an enjoyable lifestyle no plans for kids or dependants, studio or 1bed solo. The contract says I get an annual bonus that is 2.5X basic salary but it's not clear whether that's 2.5x the monthly or annual basic salary.
> 
> I plan on asking for more since I'm not pressed to take the job and I'm happy in my current role. Need your help/opinions as to what is a fair ask given my experience.


I wouldn't leave a job in the US in an exciting sector, to move to the UAE for at best a mid level salary. In the US you are int he midst of everything "cutting edge" that is happening - in the UAE, the only two "exciting" startups are an UBER clone and a poor cousin of Amazon (now acquired by Amazon). The combined GDP of the GCC region is two-third the GDP of California. So the region doesn't have scale. Why not make it big where it all began, and then travel the region or the world.


----------



## UKMS

Anourel said:


> Sorry forgot to mention that the offer is in AED monthly


Also factor that your Dubai income is likely to be taxable in the US ?


----------



## TallyHo

UKMS said:


> Also factor that your Dubai income is likely to be taxable in the US ?


The American tax code allows American expats to exclude around $105k usd from their taxes (the figure goes up slightly each year). So his entire package would be within this exclusion and his income tax free.


----------



## UKMS

TallyHo said:


> The American tax code allows American expats to exclude around $105k usd from their taxes (the figure goes up slightly each year). So his entire package would be within this exclusion and his income tax free.


Interesting hence my question mark  ..... out of interest under US tax law when are you considered an expat ?


----------



## Anourel

Hi guys! I appreciate all the responses and help! My main reason isn't really money. For me it's the experience of living in the middle East and getting to help build a business early on. I can always come back to the US if I hate it in Dubai. I just want to make sure that my package will afford me a good quality of life and doing the things I enjoy.


----------



## TallyHo

UKMS said:


> Interesting hence my question mark  ..... out of interest under US tax law when are you considered an expat ?


I am not an expert but do work for an American consulting firm. 

The answer as far as I can tell is day one. Even if you move abroad halfway through the year your taxes will be prorated, so the first six months whilst still in the US is taxed as applicable, whereas the second six months (living abroad) the income is subject to the tax exclusion but on a pro-rated basis. So half the total applicable exclusion, which would be just above 50,000 USD, can be applied to your income.

Another variable is the number of days spent inside the US within the period you're declaring for the foreign income exclusion. In a given year you can only spend 35 days in the US, but this is also accounted for on a pro-rated basis. If you move out of the US on 1 July then you can spend up to 17-18 days in the US for the remaining six months of the year without running afoul of the full exclusion applicable. If you spend more than 17/18 days then I think you can have a pro-rated amount applied to the exclusion.


----------



## TallyHo

Anourel said:


> Hi guys! I appreciate all the responses and help! My main reason isn't really money. For me it's the experience of living in the middle East and getting to help build a business early on. I can always come back to the US if I hate it in Dubai. I just want to make sure that my package will afford me a good quality of life and doing the things I enjoy.


Living in Dubai isn't living in the Middle East. Living in Cairo or Amman or Riyadh is living in the Middle East. Dubai is a distinct bubble unto itself. But it can be great fun if that's what you want. Many people do love living in the UAE and take full advantages of everything from camping in the desert/mountains to partying on the beaches and weekend trips to Sri Lanka and Goa and Nepal. 

Your package offer will allow you to live with some comfort as long as you don't go wild. I'd also try to bump up the offer to 35k if possible. Nothing ventured, nothing gained.


----------



## cuellar

TallyHo said:


> I am not an expert but do work for an American consulting firm.
> 
> The answer as far as I can tell is day one. Even if you move abroad halfway through the year your taxes will be prorated, so the first six months whilst still in the US is taxed as applicable, whereas the second six months (living abroad) the income is subject to the tax exclusion but on a pro-rated basis. So half the total applicable exclusion, which would be just above 50,000 USD, can be applied to your income.
> 
> Another variable is the number of days spent inside the US within the period you're declaring for the foreign income exclusion. In a given year you can only spend 35 days in the US, but this is also accounted for on a pro-rated basis. If you move out of the US on 1 July then you can spend up to 17-18 days in the US for the remaining six months of the year without running afoul of the full exclusion applicable. If you spend more than 17/18 days then I think you can have a pro-rated amount applied to the exclusion.



It varies a lot, depending on what state you are from as well. This is definitely a question for an expat tax specialist (would hire in the US, not Dubai). 

There are 2 main parts to the expat exemption, one is the $105K, plus you can get a housing/living exclusion/deduction which I think is $48K for Dubai. 

Generally you have to demonstrate 12 months continuous residency abroad, and while you get prorated, you would file for an extension until your 12 months is up so you can file in a way that you reached the 12 months before filing (does not have to be calendar year). 

State taxes can be very different, where they may have a half year convention, meaning you get screwed potentially. 

At least that's what I researched. 

Biggest problem as an american expat is that most other expats pay zero taxes, while you still have to send back cash to the government (in exec positions). That makes you relatively uncompetitive in the market place, since you have to make much more than a Brit/Aussie to break even.


----------



## AscendJR

I have an offer that includes a base salary of 18,000AED per month + commission & quarterly bonus.

Breakdown is:
9k Base
6k Housing
3k Transportation

I'm a 29 year old male who lives a relatively modest lifestyle- I'd like to live in a good/vibrant/young area, I like to own a few nice things, and enjoy weekend activities outdoors, go out to eat, etc.

Thoughts?


----------



## CheshireDad

Dubai or UK - Job Offer


----------



## CheshireDad

Hi Expats,

I am a 35 yr old, married Dad of 2. I have two job offers, one in the UK paying 85k GBP Base plus 30k GBP in bonus (~75% achievement).

The other offer is for a similar role to be based in Dubai and I have been asked to provide my salary requirements. They have said the job is mine and have eliminated other candidates.

I have 2 children at 3 yrs old and 2 year old. Will need nursery for the 3 yrs old in September.

My wife will not be working, we will require a 3 bed apartment and a car.

What should I aim for in Dubai if in the UK I am being offered 85k plus 30k bonus.

Any help would be appreciated.

CheshireDad


----------



## Winks13

AscendJR said:


> I have an offer that includes a base salary of 18,000AED per month + commission & quarterly bonus.
> 
> Breakdown is:
> 9k Base
> 6k Housing
> 3k Transportation
> 
> I'm a 29 year old male who lives a relatively modest lifestyle- I'd like to live in a good/vibrant/young area, I like to own a few nice things, and enjoy weekend activities outdoors, go out to eat, etc.
> 
> Thoughts?


That's exactly the same amount I moved out here on. You can live comfortably on that if you're not needing to support anyone else on that salary. 

Depending on where the role is based you'd probably look to find an apartment in the Marina/JBR/JLT area where there are plenty of like-minded people. There is plenty to do within walking distance in those areas (bars, restaurants, beach etc.) and they have easy access to the metro which is handy if you don't want to get a car straight away.


----------



## daniel84

Hi guys,

I'm new in the forum and I really need your help to make my mind.

I have an offer from an hospital in the area for a position as Radiographer. The offer is as follows:

-Monthly salary : 23370 AED
-Of those either 5000 per month for a shared 2 bed apartment or 7000 per month for a 1 bed apartment have to be deducted. This is an hospital accommodation.
-Health insurance provided to me and my partner
-25 days of annual leave
-Relocation package of 21250 AED

My partner is a nurse, but has not a job yet. The plan was us going together and she would be looking for a job meanwhile.

Is this feasible? would it be possible for us to live in those conditions at the beginning or it is unrealistic with my offered package. We also have two cats, which probably don't really help the case.

Please offer your thoughts on it.

(By the way, I know we need to be married to live together, and that is something we will work it out before travel, if needed)

Many thanks


----------



## Stevesolar

daniel84 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm new in the forum and I really need your help to make my mind.
> 
> I have an offer from an hospital in the area for a position as Radiographer. The offer is as follows:
> 
> -Monthly salary : 23370 AED
> -Of those either 5000 per month for a shared 2 bed apartment or 7000 per month for a 1 bed apartment have to be deducted. This is an hospital accommodation.
> -Health insurance provided to me and my partner
> -25 days of annual leave
> -Relocation package of 21250 AED
> 
> My partner is a nurse, but has not a job yet. The plan was us going together and she would be looking for a job meanwhile.
> 
> Is this feasible? would it be possible for us to live in those conditions at the beginning or it is unrealistic with my offered package. We also have two cats, which probably don't really help the case.
> 
> Please offer your thoughts on it.
> 
> (By the way, I know we need to be married to live together, and that is something we will work it out before travel, if needed)
> 
> Many thanks


Hi,
The salary is about right - but the hospital should be providing accomodation at no cost to you and certainly not deducting an amount from your salary!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## laurent1984

daniel84 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm new in the forum and I really need your help to make my mind.
> 
> I have an offer from an hospital in the area for a position as Radiographer. The offer is as follows:
> 
> -Monthly salary : 23370 AED
> -Of those either 5000 per month for a shared 2 bed apartment or 7000 per month for a 1 bed apartment have to be deducted. This is an hospital accommodation.
> -Health insurance provided to me and my partner
> -25 days of annual leave
> -Relocation package of 21250 AED
> 
> My partner is a nurse, but has not a job yet. The plan was us going together and she would be looking for a job meanwhile.
> 
> Is this feasible? would it be possible for us to live in those conditions at the beginning or it is unrealistic with my offered package. We also have two cats, which probably don't really help the case.
> 
> Please offer your thoughts on it.
> 
> (By the way, I know we need to be married to live together, and that is something we will work it out before travel, if needed)
> 
> Many thanks


You could live with that. You probably won't save much though as you will be the only one working at first and there are some setup costs - and your relocation allowance might not be enough to cover them all. But as always, it depends on your lifestyle. 

Double check with the company if you get 25 working days off. Some companies might include the weekend if you take two weeks off.

Your cats will need to fly cargo. Bringing them both will probably cost you around 8000 dhs if you use a pet relocation company, which in my opinion is better considering there's quite a lot of paperwork involved.

Even if it is not needed, although I'm not sure your company would let you live with your partner if you're not married, I would indeed get married. Plenty of people live together without being married, but if something were to happen to you or to your better half, the other one would not be able to make any decision regarding what needs to be done.


----------



## billysere

Hi guys,

Advice needed, currently a grad+1 structural engineer been offered a role in Ajman. 14000AED a month, with 30k Accom allowance, Fuel allowance, Medical Cover, Annual Bonus, and the promise of car finance through company at 0%.

It will be my wife, myself and 2 kids (7 and 3). The mrs. is currently a level 3 - Teachers assistant, i have found the following

- annual rent 3 bed villa/house - 40k (10k after allowance) 
- school fees - both children - 50k
- Bills - 1k per month
- Tv/Net - 300 per month
- Phones (x2) - 250 per month each
- Groceries - 1k per month
- Days out (family) - 1k per month
- Car - 1k per month to cover insurance also.

The above leaves me with around 4k to try and save, am i being realistic. all feedback appreciated, if numbers are incorrect feel free to correct.


----------



## Sunder

billysere said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Advice needed, currently a grad+1 structural engineer been offered a role in Ajman. 14000AED a month, with 30k Accom allowance, Fuel allowance, Medical Cover, Annual Bonus, and the promise of car finance through company at 0%.
> 
> It will be my wife, myself and 2 kids (7 and 3). The mrs. is currently a level 3 - Teachers assistant, i have found the following
> 
> - annual rent 3 bed villa/house - 40k (10k after allowance)
> - school fees - both children - 50k
> - Bills - 1k per month
> - Tv/Net - 300 per month
> - Phones (x2) - 250 per month each
> - Groceries - 1k per month
> - Days out (family) - 1k per month
> - Car - 1k per month to cover insurance also.
> 
> The above leaves me with around 4k to try and save, am i being realistic. all feedback appreciated, if numbers are incorrect feel free to correct.


Hi,

If your wife gets a decent job then its OK. Saving 4000AED which is close to 800GBP is very small amount, what are you currently saving back home.


----------



## billysere

Sunder said:


> Hi,
> 
> If your wife gets a decent job then its OK. Saving 4000AED which is close to 800GBP is very small amount, what are you currently saving back home.


Wife has been off work topping up her qualifications, currently saving around 400 per month, so it would double current savings, this is not including the rental returns from our property in UK. also I've worked it out assuming wife ain't working there (worse case).

Ideally we would be saving more, but am expecting pay to gradually increase in line with experience, as an engineer the majority of companies are asking for 7 years experience to work out in Dubai, approx. 5 years short of what I have.

Would you agree with ballpark figures stated, regarding groceries and family days out?

Regards,


----------



## Redindxb43

billysere said:


> Wife has been off work topping up her qualifications, currently saving around 400 per month, so it would double current savings, this is not including the rental returns from our property in UK. also I've worked it out assuming wife ain't working there (worse case).
> 
> Ideally we would be saving more, but am expecting pay to gradually increase in line with experience, as an engineer the majority of companies are asking for 7 years experience to work out in Dubai, approx. 5 years short of what I have.
> 
> Would you agree with ballpark figures stated, regarding groceries and family days out?
> 
> Regards,


you might need to up the internet and tv bill a bit. Mine for mid level internet and lowest tv package ( I have a firestick) is 360ish

Food bill maybe higher too. I spend about 200 to 250 a week and i dont have kids ( I do not shop in waitrose either)

Days out i reckon you will need more than 1k a month ( we are talking dirhams here)


----------



## billysere

Redindxb43 said:


> you might need to up the internet and tv bill a bit. Mine for mid level internet and lowest tv package ( I have a firestick) is 360ish
> 
> Food bill maybe higher too. I spend about 200 to 250 a week and i dont have kids ( I do not shop in waitrose either)
> 
> Days out i reckon you will need more than 1k a month ( we are talking dirhams here)


Yes definitely talking dirhams, I shall update my spreadsheet and it seems might have to ask for a little more. Thank you for your help, I'll update how it all went and hopefully bump into you sometime in the future.


----------



## Reddiva

billysere said:


> Yes definitely talking dirhams, I shall update my spreadsheet and it seems might have to ask for a little more. Thank you for your help, I'll update how it all went and hopefully bump into you sometime in the future.


Good luck

Ajman and Dubai are nowhere near to each other and bumping into someone is a rarity  i have not seen people i met in 2007 since 2007 and we all live in Dubai


----------



## rsinner

billysere said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Advice needed, currently a grad+1 structural engineer been offered a role in Ajman. 14000AED a month, with 30k Accom allowance, Fuel allowance, Medical Cover, Annual Bonus, and the promise of car finance through company at 0%.
> 
> It will be my wife, myself and 2 kids (7 and 3). The mrs. is currently a level 3 - Teachers assistant, i have found the following
> 
> - annual rent 3 bed villa/house - 40k (10k after allowance)
> - school fees - both children - 50k
> - Bills - 1k per month
> - Tv/Net - 300 per month
> - Phones (x2) - 250 per month each
> - Groceries - 1k per month
> - Days out (family) - 1k per month
> - Car - 1k per month to cover insurance also.
> 
> The above leaves me with around 4k to try and save, am i being realistic. all feedback appreciated, if numbers are incorrect feel free to correct.


I cant really say that this is a low ball offer, but it is nowhere near enough for a family of four. 
Are you sure about the school fees? Seems quite low, but maybe some not so good schools have this level of fees (25K). fyi in Dubai, the AVERAGE fees for UK curriculum schools is higher than this. 

Have you budgeted for buying clothes? Or do you know if the medical insurance is enough for two kids who are at an age that they may fall sick frequently? Have you budgeted for a school bus if you need one? or the ECAs that the kids might want to participate in but are paid?

1K per month will get not get you a good car (with insurance + maintenance). What about the times when you need to change the tyres in the car? 

Have you thought about what entertainment in Ajman looks like?

How will you fund your furniture purchases? or the curtains? or the agent fees for housing? or the lumsum payment for rent?

At the end of the day you have to decide how it compares with the lifestyle that you have right now, but it feels very tight and the lifestyle will be very constrained. also, with a family, I have come to understand that whatever budget you have, there will always be extra expenses.


----------



## billysere

rsinner said:


> I cant really say that this is a low ball offer, but it is nowhere near enough for a family of four.
> Are you sure about the school fees? Seems quite low, but maybe some not so good schools have this level of fees (25K). fyi in Dubai, the AVERAGE fees for UK curriculum schools is higher than this.
> 
> Have you budgeted for buying clothes? Or do you know if the medical insurance is enough for two kids who are at an age that they may fall sick frequently? Have you budgeted for a school bus if you need one? or the ECAs that the kids might want to participate in but are paid?
> 
> 1K per month will get not get you a good car (with insurance + maintenance). What about the times when you need to change the tyres in the car?
> 
> Have you thought about what entertainment in Ajman looks like?
> 
> How will you fund your furniture purchases? or the curtains? or the agent fees for housing? or the lumsum payment for rent?
> 
> At the end of the day you have to decide how it compares with the lifestyle that you have right now, but it feels very tight and the lifestyle will be very constrained. also, with a family, I have come to understand that whatever budget you have, there will always be extra expenses.



I've not budgeted for clothes and other emergency expenses tbh, but am hoping that the 4k left over for savings will be able to cover any unexpected expenses.

The school bus has been accounted for, I am aware that fees in dubai are much higher, but it appears that in ajman/sharjah the majority are priced alot lower, they seem to have good scores on whichschooladvisor not sure how reliable that is mind. Completely overlooked the ECA's tbh will need to delve into that some more.

We currently have 2 cars in the UK would maybe get 8-10k for them on sale that should cover most if not all the moving expenses? Ive been told by the company that they dont mind paying for the car and then taking payments out of my salary at 0%, as well as paying for fuel. Which seems like a good deal, a simple run around for suffice for now. 

Regarding entertainment i was hoping to pop into dubai once/twice a month but not sure that will be an option, there is however a beach and cinema/restaurant close to where we will be staying. (if we move).

Thank you for your feedback, I'm due to fly out next week to check things out before we make a decision, you've definitely given me a few more things to consider.


----------



## a6313839

*Oil And Gas Offer*

Good afternoon all, new to the thread and been having a good read through. Hopefully some of you can offer some advice about a recent offer I have been made. 

I am originally from the UK and working in Aberdeen, UK in the Oil and Gas Industry. I am a chartered engineering with a masters degree and 16 years experience. I am currently a day rate contractor working self employed so salaries are hard to compare. But for an example lets say in the UK this type of role would be £80-100k base salary as a staff role. 

I have been given a preliminary offer for a role with a Dubai oil company as staff and wanted to run it by you guys:
Salary - 40,000 AED/month
Bonus - on performance of company (expect 2/3 months salary)
Medical insurance - included for family
Travel - 1 flight home per year for family
Education - assistance provided but not sure on details
Holiday - 25 days

I would be looking to move with my wife and 6 month old baby. Wife will not be working and obviously no schooling initially. 

Lifestyle required: 
3/4 bedroom villa somewhere like Arabian Ranches or Dumoc Hills (family friendly)
2 cars
Utility bills
Normal nice lifestyle, nothing too fancy with having a young child
2 mobile phones
Internet/TV
Golf membership for me

Personally I feel the offer is low for the role and we would struggle to support the lifestyle we'd like. I believe they are open to negotiate I just don't know how much. For us to have a good lifestyle and save some money I was thinking around the 55,000 AED/month. Is that too high? Or get them to pay for the rent?

Dubai would be great for us as a family as we don't like Aberdeen (we are not from there). We also have lots of friends already out in Dubai which is nice to get settled in. We have a good lifestyle in the UK I just don't want to sacrifice that by taking too low an offer. I can imagine Dubai is a pretty depressing place with no money. 

Thanks in anticipation!


----------



## UKMS

a6313839 said:


> Good afternoon all, new to the thread and been having a good read through. Hopefully some of you can offer some advice about a recent offer I have been made.
> 
> I am originally from the UK and working in Aberdeen, UK in the Oil and Gas Industry. I am a chartered engineering with a masters degree and 16 years experience. I am currently a day rate contractor working self employed so salaries are hard to compare. But for an example lets say in the UK this type of role would be £80-100k base salary as a staff role.
> 
> I have been given a preliminary offer for a role with a Dubai oil company as staff and wanted to run it by you guys:
> Salary - 40,000 AED/month
> Bonus - on performance of company (expect 2/3 months salary)
> Medical insurance - included for family
> Travel - 1 flight home per year for family
> Education - assistance provided but not sure on details
> Holiday - 25 days
> 
> I would be looking to move with my wife and 6 month old baby. Wife will not be working and obviously no schooling initially.
> 
> Lifestyle required:
> 3/4 bedroom villa somewhere like Arabian Ranches or Dumoc Hills (family friendly)
> 2 cars
> Utility bills
> Normal nice lifestyle, nothing too fancy with having a young child
> 2 mobile phones
> Internet/TV
> Golf membership for me
> 
> Personally I feel the offer is low for the role and we would struggle to support the lifestyle we'd like. I believe they are open to negotiate I just don't know how much. For us to have a good lifestyle and save some money I was thinking around the 55,000 AED/month. Is that too high? Or get them to pay for the rent?
> 
> Dubai would be great for us as a family as we don't like Aberdeen (we are not from there). We also have lots of friends already out in Dubai which is nice to get settled in. We have a good lifestyle in the UK I just don't want to sacrifice that by taking too low an offer. I can imagine Dubai is a pretty depressing place with no money.
> 
> Thanks in anticipation!


I can’t really comment on whether it’s right for your role but my gut is it seems low for your experience and the comparison you draw with the UK, taking into account you need to pay your housing from this. You’ll get a nice 3/4 bed in AR2 for around 170k so 55k would be more realistic. You are right it’s not the sort of place you want to be living if short of cash.


----------



## Reddiva

a6313839 said:


> Good afternoon all, new to the thread and been having a good read through. Hopefully some of you can offer some advice about a recent offer I have been made.
> 
> I am originally from the UK and working in Aberdeen, UK in the Oil and Gas Industry. I am a chartered engineering with a masters degree and 16 years experience. I am currently a day rate contractor working self employed so salaries are hard to compare. But for an example lets say in the UK this type of role would be £80-100k base salary as a staff role.
> 
> I have been given a preliminary offer for a role with a Dubai oil company as staff and wanted to run it by you guys:
> Salary - 40,000 AED/month
> Bonus - on performance of company (expect 2/3 months salary)
> Medical insurance - included for family
> Travel - 1 flight home per year for family
> Education - assistance provided but not sure on details
> Holiday - 25 days
> 
> I would be looking to move with my wife and 6 month old baby. Wife will not be working and obviously no schooling initially.
> 
> Lifestyle required:
> 3/4 bedroom villa somewhere like Arabian Ranches or Dumoc Hills (family friendly)
> 2 cars
> Utility bills
> Normal nice lifestyle, nothing too fancy with having a young child
> 2 mobile phones
> Internet/TV
> Golf membership for me
> 
> Personally I feel the offer is low for the role and we would struggle to support the lifestyle we'd like. I believe they are open to negotiate I just don't know how much. For us to have a good lifestyle and save some money I was thinking around the 55,000 AED/month. Is that too high? Or get them to pay for the rent?
> 
> Dubai would be great for us as a family as we don't like Aberdeen (we are not from there). We also have lots of friends already out in Dubai which is nice to get settled in. We have a good lifestyle in the UK I just don't want to sacrifice that by taking too low an offer. I can imagine Dubai is a pretty depressing place with no money.
> 
> Thanks in anticipation!


What do mean by preliminary offer? Have you been given the offer in writing by the company?


----------



## TallyHo

billysere said:


> I've not budgeted for clothes and other emergency expenses tbh, but am hoping that the 4k left over for savings will be able to cover any unexpected expenses.
> 
> The school bus has been accounted for, I am aware that fees in dubai are much higher, but it appears that in ajman/sharjah the majority are priced alot lower, they seem to have good scores on whichschooladvisor not sure how reliable that is mind. Completely overlooked the ECA's tbh will need to delve into that some more.
> 
> We currently have 2 cars in the UK would maybe get 8-10k for them on sale that should cover most if not all the moving expenses? Ive been told by the company that they dont mind paying for the car and then taking payments out of my salary at 0%, as well as paying for fuel. Which seems like a good deal, a simple run around for suffice for now.
> 
> Regarding entertainment i was hoping to pop into dubai once/twice a month but not sure that will be an option, there is however a beach and cinema/restaurant close to where we will be staying. (if we move).
> 
> Thank you for your feedback, I'm due to fly out next week to check things out before we make a decision, you've definitely given me a few more things to consider.


My bet is that you'll end up running up huge credit card debts and flee the country.

Look, your typical British family with two school age kids who live in the UAE probably has a package around 50k a month, and they complain about how tight it is. This is relevant because you need to consider who your peers are. Do you expect to socialise with other British or middle class expatriate families? If so, that's what you'll be competing with. They will be living in Dubai, they will have certain lifestyles and certain quality of schooling for the children. You will not be able to access those. 25k for a year's school fee is pretty poor and it's a school that won't have western students for the most part, nor western instruction standards. 

Why is the company not paying for all your relocation costs, including shipping?

Ajman is crap. Have you ever been there? Why would you move to Ajman? 

You really need to be very careful about this. Your package basically comes out to 21,000 a month including the school fees and housing allowance and a family of four living on that? Yes, people do it but they're Indians or Pakistanis or Egyptians or Filipinos and they can do it because they have huge support communities of people in comparable positions. A western family in this position will find themselves very lonely.


----------



## TallyHo

a6313839 said:


> Good afternoon all, new to the thread and been having a good read through. Hopefully some of you can offer some advice about a recent offer I have been made.
> 
> I am originally from the UK and working in Aberdeen, UK in the Oil and Gas Industry. I am a chartered engineering with a masters degree and 16 years experience. I am currently a day rate contractor working self employed so salaries are hard to compare. But for an example lets say in the UK this type of role would be £80-100k base salary as a staff role.
> 
> I have been given a preliminary offer for a role with a Dubai oil company as staff and wanted to run it by you guys:
> Salary - 40,000 AED/month
> Bonus - on performance of company (expect 2/3 months salary)
> Medical insurance - included for family
> Travel - 1 flight home per year for family
> Education - assistance provided but not sure on details
> Holiday - 25 days
> 
> I would be looking to move with my wife and 6 month old baby. Wife will not be working and obviously no schooling initially.
> 
> Lifestyle required:
> 3/4 bedroom villa somewhere like Arabian Ranches or Dumoc Hills (family friendly)
> 2 cars
> Utility bills
> Normal nice lifestyle, nothing too fancy with having a young child
> 2 mobile phones
> Internet/TV
> Golf membership for me
> 
> Personally I feel the offer is low for the role and we would struggle to support the lifestyle we'd like. I believe they are open to negotiate I just don't know how much. For us to have a good lifestyle and save some money I was thinking around the 55,000 AED/month. Is that too high? Or get them to pay for the rent?
> 
> Dubai would be great for us as a family as we don't like Aberdeen (we are not from there). We also have lots of friends already out in Dubai which is nice to get settled in. We have a good lifestyle in the UK I just don't want to sacrifice that by taking too low an offer. I can imagine Dubai is a pretty depressing place with no money.
> 
> Thanks in anticipation!


First thing first, you can easily survive on 40k a month, with just a wife and baby. I would forget the villa and get a 2-bedroom apartment in the Marina or Greens (best community in my view) or Downtown. You can snap up a decently sized 2-bedroom for 100-120k. And utilities are much cheaper than for a villa (a/c is often included in the rent unless if it's a district cooling scheme and that saves you thousands yearly). And a wife might go crazy isolated in a villa in the sticks with nothing to do, while the Marina/Greens/JLT/Downtown all have places she can walk to with the baby. 

You won't need school fees for a few years. So no need to worry about those. Note that school allowances generally do not go to nursery, they kick in at primary, though there are variations. 

I cannot tell you if the salary is too low. There are many people with 15-20 years' experience who would be ecstatic to be making 40k. There are others who wouldn't get out of bed for it. But 40k is certainly eminently liveable in your position. And, of course, there's no harm in negotiating for more. 

Once in the UAE it becomes much easier to move on to other, higher paying, roles.


----------



## billysere

TallyHo said:


> My bet is that you'll end up running up huge credit card debts and flee the country.
> 
> Look, your typical British family with two school age kids who live in the UAE probably has a package around 50k a month, and they complain about how tight it is. This is relevant because you need to consider who your peers are. Do you expect to socialise with other British or middle class expatriate families? If so, that's what you'll be competing with. They will be living in Dubai, they will have certain lifestyles and certain quality of schooling for the children. You will not be able to access those. 25k for a year's school fee is pretty poor and it's a school that won't have western students for the most part, nor western instruction standards.


The information I have found regarding schools, is that although there are not many provided location is decent, Sharjah is not too far away (30 mins) opening up further options I have shortlisted two/three schools which appeal to me and judging by the feedback on which school they appear decent. Fees at these schools for the first year (3y/o and 7y/o range from 50000-35000AED) i understand this is much cheaper than dubai but could be down to less competition etc. although i will look into this when i am there next week. 



TallyHo said:


> Why is the company not paying for all your relocation costs, including shipping?


A valid point, something I shall ask for/enquire about. initial thought is that my property in the UK will be put up for rent so shipping will be limited to a few items as opposed to everything.



TallyHo said:


> Ajman is crap. Have you ever been there? Why would you move to Ajman?


I haven't been there as stated earlier, I intend to check it out when I am there this coming week. It does have an above average beach from what I've seen online, and Dubai is not far for that once a week trip to check things out etc.

From what I've found online, they seem to be in process of some major works over the next 5 years or so, from a structural engineers point of view its a great opportunity.



TallyHo said:


> You really need to be very careful about this. Your package basically comes out to 21,000 a month including the school fees and housing allowance and a family of four living on that? Yes, people do it but they're Indians or Pakistanis or Egyptians or Filipinos and they can do it because they have huge support communities of people in comparable positions. A western family in this position will find themselves very lonely.


Noted, for what I've gone of figures banded on this site to other peoples queries regarding cost of living etc, with the aim to save 20% of income as a minimum. 

you've given me a few interesting points to consider, but i feel you've not factored in the cost of living in ajman compared to dubai in your assumptions. according to numbeo 14l in ajman is same as 25k in dubai. and what would cost me 70/80k in dubai is costing 40k in ajman rent.


----------



## twowheelsgood

billysere said:


> I haven't been there as stated earlier, I intend to check it out when I am there this coming week. It does have an above average beach from what I've seen online, and Dubai is not far for that once a week trip to check things out etc..


Most people don't go to Ajman as its already been described accurately.

If 'by above average' you mean empty, then you're closer to the truth. Thats because few from Ajman would go to the beach. You really are in a part of the UAE that westerners don't go.

Its not far physically, but time-wise, it can easily be hours away. You're on the wrong side of the most congested area of the Emirates and thats . place most westerners avoid like the plague.

Imagine moving to Stornoway but made of sand, where the locals are even less friendly (mainly due to the language barrier) and you are the only English speakers within 10 miles. And the roads are full of worn out and dusty wrecks of cars.


----------



## billysere

twowheelsgood said:


> Most people don't go to Ajman as its already been described accurately.
> 
> If 'by above average' you mean empty, then you're closer to the truth. Thats because few from Ajman would go to the beach. You really are in a part of the UAE that westerners don't go.
> 
> Its not far physically, but time-wise, it can easily be hours away. You're on the wrong side of the most congested area of the Emirates and thats . place most westerners avoid like the plague.
> 
> Imagine moving to Stornoway but made of sand, where the locals are even less friendly (mainly due to the language barrier) and you are the only English speakers within 10 miles. And the roads are full of worn out and dusty wrecks of cars.



I see your point, well I've got a free ticket so there's no harm in checking it out I guess, only agreed as google said its a half hour journey to Dubai.


----------



## MrChoco4U

Greetings everyone, new to the forum and is considering an employment offer described below. Hoping to get some inputs from everyone.

The employment offer is in Abu Dhabi at a total salary of 48,000 AED a month with the breakdown below:

Salary: 50% (24000)
Housing 30% ( 14400)
Other Allowance: 20% (9600)

Currently, I live in the USA doing technical IT work. My annual salary is at 148,000 USD with annual bonus of around 5-8% and company matching 401k up to 10% dollar for dollar. As for my lifestyle, I just hit 30 and is recently engaged ( financee actually works for Etihad, so that is a big factor). If I do decide to move there my fiancee would probably move out of her Etihad accommodation and move in with me. We are looking at:

2 bedroom apartment 
1-2 cars
Basic necessity ( Internet, phone, bills bills bills)
Occasional traveling ( taking advantage of her flight discounts)
Occasionally dining out
And some gym membership and such 

So I guess my question to the board is if the tax free benefits are worth ditching my life in the USA for? How does the package compare to my current position ? To my knowledge, I believe in my field, US salary tops out other western counterparts. Hence it is fairly hard to negotiate any higher for a package in my level of position. On a pure dollar to dollar calculation due to the tax free benefit, it is slightly higher. 

On a separate question, I understand for USA citizens we are alloted up to 108,000 tax free. Is the housing allowance on top of that ( housing exclusion) and how does that work? What about the other allowance for the 20%. Does that count as income? 

Thanks everyone in advance ! Have a pleasant day


----------



## Reddiva

billysere said:


> I see your point, well I've got a free ticket so there's no harm in checking it out I guess, only agreed as google said its a half hour journey to Dubai.


Google does not take into account traffic jams, car crashes, driving standards ( poor) it may say half an hour but during rush hour and weekends it can take hours 
I live 14km from my work and it takes me 20 mins to get to work in free flowing traffic. Ajman to Dubai is 44km


----------



## TallyHo

billysere said:


> I see your point, well I've got a free ticket so there's no harm in checking it out I guess, only agreed as google said its a half hour journey to Dubai.


30 minutes is just possible on Friday, and Friday only. And in the morning. 45 is more realistic without heavy traffic. 

Do go with open eyes. Just be careful not to fall into the trap of persuading yourself it could "work" out if you did this and that to save money. To make your package work you would have to live a very simple and basic lifestyle and sacrifice a lot. It would require a tremendous amount of self discipline. 

Go and ask a lot of questions. Try to view properties for rent in Ajman. See what it's really like there. But also get a good idea of the greater Dubai region because when you've turned down this offer you'll have a better idea what's required the next time you get an offer out here.

Another thing to keep in mind is that the kind of company you're working for makes a huge difference in your quality of life out here. The fact that this company is willing to extend a low offer to a British applicant is actually sending warning signs. My company, which is a large western A/E/C firm, would never hire a British expatriate with a family on that kind of salary. We'd get another Indian or Arab or Filipino engineer. We know they can make it work. We know British or Australians or EU or American citizens can't, unless they're single and young. That's just the way it is.


----------



## sahib

Many people desire to have jobs in UAE because they want good earning, luxurious lifestyle, breathtaking scenery and good work environment. In my opening as accounts job initially your package is good. Wish you best of luck


----------



## TallyHo

MrChoco4U said:


> Greetings everyone, new to the forum and is considering an employment offer described below. Hoping to get some inputs from everyone.
> 
> The employment offer is in Abu Dhabi at a total salary of 48,000 AED a month with the breakdown below:
> 
> Salary: 50% (24000)
> Housing 30% ( 14400)
> Other Allowance: 20% (9600)
> 
> Currently, I live in the USA doing technical IT work. My annual salary is at 148,000 USD with annual bonus of around 5-8% and company matching 401k up to 10% dollar for dollar. As for my lifestyle, I just hit 30 and is recently engaged ( financee actually works for Etihad, so that is a big factor). If I do decide to move there my fiancee would probably move out of her Etihad accommodation and move in with me. We are looking at:
> 
> 2 bedroom apartment
> 1-2 cars
> Basic necessity ( Internet, phone, bills bills bills)
> Occasional traveling ( taking advantage of her flight discounts)
> Occasionally dining out
> And some gym membership and such
> 
> So I guess my question to the board is if the tax free benefits are worth ditching my life in the USA for? How does the package compare to my current position ? To my knowledge, I believe in my field, US salary tops out other western counterparts. Hence it is fairly hard to negotiate any higher for a package in my level of position. On a pure dollar to dollar calculation due to the tax free benefit, it is slightly higher.
> 
> On a separate question, I understand for USA citizens we are alloted up to 108,000 tax free. Is the housing allowance on top of that ( housing exclusion) and how does that work? What about the other allowance for the 20%. Does that count as income?
> 
> Thanks everyone in advance ! Have a pleasant day


As far as I can tell, you have been offered a nearly identical salary to your US salary, just with no bonus or 401k matching. The tax free benefits are generous and will compensate for the differential. To clarify, your entire package will be reported to Uncle Sam as your income. It doesn't matter what your breakdown is. The breakdown is strictly for accounting purposes by your employer, as your end of service gratuity is on your basic only, and not on the whole package.

So you get your $108k deductible plus another percentage (can't tell you what, it's not huge, but there is something) for housing expenses. Some people will tell you you shouldn't come to the UAE without a 25-50% uplift to your salary but those days are mostly long gone, and the real reason for the salary uplift was actually go cover school fees, which you don't need. 

On the whole, 45k a month will allow you to live comfortably in Abu Dhabi. And you will save, depending on how extravagant or frugal as you want to be. My package is comparable and I put aside about 30k a month in savings and have done so for quite a while (I'm single with no children). And I still live well with plenty of travelling and a nice apartment. 

You will receive a package offer that allows you to move to the UAE to be with your girlfriend without sacrificing income. I do not know where you're coming from in the US, but if you're coming from California you will likely find housing to be cheaper in the UAE. In short, financially, you won't be worse off. If anything, you will likely be slightly better off. But not wildly better off. But you get to be with the girlfriend.


----------



## MrChoco4U

TallyHo said:


> As far as I can tell, you have been offered a nearly identical salary to your US salary, just with no bonus or 401k matching. The tax free benefits are generous and will compensate for the differential. To clarify, your entire package will be reported to Uncle Sam as your income. It doesn't matter what your breakdown is. The breakdown is strictly for accounting purposes by your employer, as your end of service gratuity is on your basic only, and not on the whole package.
> 
> So you get your $108k deductible plus another percentage (can't tell you what, it's not huge, but there is something) for housing expenses. Some people will tell you you shouldn't come to the UAE without a 25-50% uplift to your salary but those days are mostly long gone, and the real reason for the salary uplift was actually go cover school fees, which you don't need.


Thank you kindly for your response. I'm coming from the DC VA region, which is "almost" similar to San Fran in living cost and salary in the tech sector. Yea I'm leaning towards accepting the offer as well for most of the reasons you've stated. If anything, I can always come back to the USA. Couple of additional questions

1. Since UAE does not offer 401K, how do people invest over there? Do they open an IRA back in the states? 

2. Ah so the breakdown of total salary is mainly used to calculate the amount paid out if and when someone leaves. However the total salary is accounted for for USA tax purposes. Good to know 

3. Do Employers in UAE typically give annual performance raises or is it more of a contractual set in stone salary? 

Thank you!


----------



## Reddiva

MrChoco4U said:


> Thank you kindly for your response. I'm coming from the DC VA region, which is "almost" similar to San Fran in living cost and salary in the tech sector. Yea I'm leaning towards accepting the offer as well for most of the reasons you've stated. If anything, I can always come back to the USA. Couple of additional questions
> 
> 1. Since UAE does not offer 401K, how do people invest over there? Do they open an IRA back in the states?
> 
> 2. Ah so the breakdown of total salary is mainly used to calculate the amount paid out if and when someone leaves. However the total salary is accounted for for USA tax purposes. Good to know
> 
> 3. Do Employers in UAE typically give annual performance raises or is it more of a contractual set in stone salary?
> 
> Thank you!


I cannot answer question 1 and 2 however to question 3. It all depends upon the company and their policy or in order to get a pay rise they change jobs


----------



## a6313839

Yeah thanks that was my thoughts as well. Will have to push a bit harder and see how much they budge.


----------



## a6313839

Reddiva said:


> What do mean by preliminary offer? Have you been given the offer in writing by the company?


I mean its only verbal so far, nothing in writing.


----------



## a6313839

TallyHo said:


> First thing first, you can easily survive on 40k a month, with just a wife and baby. I would forget the villa and get a 2-bedroom apartment in the Marina or Greens (best community in my view) or Downtown. You can snap up a decently sized 2-bedroom for 100-120k. And utilities are much cheaper than for a villa (a/c is often included in the rent unless if it's a district cooling scheme and that saves you thousands yearly). And a wife might go crazy isolated in a villa in the sticks with nothing to do, while the Marina/Greens/JLT/Downtown all have places she can walk to with the baby.
> 
> You won't need school fees for a few years. So no need to worry about those. Note that school allowances generally do not go to nursery, they kick in at primary, though there are variations.
> 
> I cannot tell you if the salary is too low. There are many people with 15-20 years' experience who would be ecstatic to be making 40k. There are others who wouldn't get out of bed for it. But 40k is certainly eminently liveable in your position. And, of course, there's no harm in negotiating for more.
> 
> Once in the UAE it becomes much easier to move on to other, higher paying, roles.


Thanks for the reply. We don't want to move into an apartment if I'm honest, it's just not us. We are from rural area in the UK and we like space and we've tried an apartment before and didn't really settle. 

I do appreciate you saying it is possible though, as many people have said it can't be done. On paper it looks possible but good to get real life experience from people on here.


----------



## Handle9

Hi All

I've been offered a role for a European engineering MNC (who I've been working for the last 12 years) in a global role business development role based in Dubai. 

I've got a 4 and 6 year old girls and my wife will work (primary school teacher).

Base 24,000
Housing 17,500
Schooling 6,667
Transport 3,400
Flights 2,500

Incentive 30% on top of base (historically I earn 100-130% of my incentive each year).

Does this seem to be reasonable to live in the greens or the ranches and save so reasonable money? I need to send money home to top up my mortgage (at least AED1500 a month) which seems realistic to me. My biggest concern is the schooling allowance (and base of course). 

Is this sufficient to send my girls to good schools?


----------



## Reddiva

Handle9 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I've been offered a role for a European engineering MNC (who I've been working for the last 12 years) in a global role business development role based in Dubai.
> 
> I've got a 4 and 6 year old girls and my wife will work (primary school teacher).
> 
> Base 24,000
> Housing 17,500
> Schooling 6,667
> Transport 3,400
> Flights 2,500
> 
> Incentive 30% on top of base (historically I earn 100-130% of my incentive each year).
> 
> Does this seem to be reasonable to live in the greens or the ranches and save so reasonable money? I need to send money home to top up my mortgage (at least AED1500 a month) which seems realistic to me. My biggest concern is the schooling allowance (and base of course).
> 
> Is this sufficient to send my girls to good schools?


45K package is average and if your Wife works then even better
Average school prices per year for a 5 year old is AED40,000 ( friends son goes to Horizon and that is the cost for him) If you Wife finds work in a school and enrolls them there she may get schooling discount
3 bed in the Greens anything from 135-160 per year ( No district cooling though so bills will be lower) 

14000 rent
6600 schooling
1500 DEWA ( Electricity and water) it can go up slightly in the warmer months)
500 Internet and TV
300 mobile phone contracts
3000 a month if you hire cars

Total AED26000 plus 7650 for your mortgage = AED33650 Leaves you with around 18000 per month for food, petrol going out, school stuff. other incidentials

I don't know what your petrol and Salik costs will be as they differ based on journeys
Food i cannot comment either however 2 adults it is usually around 500 per week however if you shop in Waitrose/Spinneys/Marks and Spencerexpect it to go up considerably. 

Your schooling is covered which is good 


You can do it but your savings may not be as much. If your Wife finds a role then you are both doing well. Many people manage on less however it all depends on your lifestyle


----------



## Handle9

Cool thanks. My wife is getting a contract today, which includes 1 child’s education so I think we’ll do ok.


----------



## usual_suspect

*salary offer*

Hi All

I am in IT project management, and I got an offer few days back.
It is a one-off package of about 45K and it is split with a basic (for gratuity) and other components.

Medical is provided only to me. Family is excluded, there are no relocation, flights or schooling additional package included. I have 30 days holiday and 15 provisional paid sick leave included which is good for a contractor position. 

Am I getting a bad deal here or is this the new norm in the IT job market in Dubai?

Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## Reddiva

usual_suspect said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am in IT project management, and I got an offer few days back.
> It is a one-off package of about 45K and it is split with a basic (for gratuity) and other components.
> 
> Medical is provided only to me. Family is excluded, there are no relocation, flights or schooling additional package included. I have 30 days holiday and 15 provisional paid sick leave included which is good for a contractor position.
> 
> Am I getting a bad deal here or is this the new norm in the IT job market in Dubai?
> 
> Thanks for your feedback.


How many years experience do you have in this sector? How many kids and what ages? if you have two at primary or secondary it i will be tight as schooling for 1 primary kids will set you back 4000 per month and secondary around 5-8k


----------



## a6313839

Hi all,

I am flying out to Dubai next week for an interview and medical after passing through the first interview sessions fine. We have discussed preliminary package which I am happy with but was hoping you could give me some advice on what to expect/ask in terms of relocation costs. 

We wish to move furniture, a dog, ourselves and there is a lot of cost involved with shutting down things in the UK. They are a big corporation and the position is senior engineer so I expect them to be fairly well set up for it. 

I am assuming I will not be able to rent a house or lease a car until my resident visa is established - how long does this normally take? Would it be normal for them to cover hotel cost and hire car costs for this initial period? 

Many thanks


----------



## usual_suspect

Reddiva said:


> How many years experience do you have in this sector? How many kids and what ages? if you have two at primary or secondary it i will be tight as schooling for 1 primary kids will set you back 4000 per month and secondary around 5-8k


I have about 8 years of pure project/program management profile. I have 2 kids, aged 4 and 1. So it is at the moment a KG for the first kid and perhaps nursery for my second one beginning next year.

I m just curious to know if the extra perks are still given or if I m the only one not offered.


----------



## Reddiva

usual_suspect said:


> I have about 8 years of pure project/program management profile. I have 2 kids, aged 4 and 1. So it is at the moment a KG for the first kid and perhaps nursery for my second one beginning next year.
> 
> I m just curious to know if the extra perks are still given or if I m the only one not offered.


Out of the 40-50 clients i work with maybe half a dozen give housing and family medical/ticket. Only 2 give a percentage for schooling 45k for 8 years is about right for the market. I would negotiate a larger salary to accomodate for the lack of education/medical


----------



## Reddiva

a6313839 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am flying out to Dubai next week for an interview and medical after passing through the first interview sessions fine. We have discussed preliminary package which I am happy with but was hoping you could give me some advice on what to expect/ask in terms of relocation costs.
> 
> We wish to move furniture, a dog, ourselves and there is a lot of cost involved with shutting down things in the UK. They are a big corporation and the position is senior engineer so I expect them to be fairly well set up for it.
> 
> I am assuming I will not be able to rent a house or lease a car until my resident visa is established - how long does this normally take? Would it be normal for them to cover hotel cost and hire car costs for this initial period?
> 
> Many thanks


Renting a place can take a couple of days . It can be that quick. You see what you like, give the deposit and cheques and you are good to go. You will not be able to secure a place without a visa and you cannot connect utilities without the Ejari in place. Brit guys i know who work for the government get around AED 40000 relocation ( You pay up front and claim back) private companies usually 20000
Most companies will put you up for 2 weeks however never seen a hire car thrown in.


----------



## Mariposa03

Renting a place may take longer when you work and you don't have much time for seeing apts. And sometimes agents do not email/call back and it takes time. It took us definitly longer than I thought.

But it is easy to rent short term accommodation only with your passport, and then you can look for long term.


----------



## a6313839

Reddiva said:


> Renting a place can take a couple of days . It can be that quick. You see what you like, give the deposit and cheques and you are good to go. You will not be able to secure a place without a visa and you cannot connect utilities without the Ejari in place. Brit guys i know who work for the government get around AED 40000 relocation ( You pay up front and claim back) private companies usually 20000
> Most companies will put you up for 2 weeks however never seen a hire car thrown in.


Thanks for your response that's really helpful - which of those figures would you say is more realistic to cover actual costs? 

Have you found that accommodation is usually provided too for the first month?


----------



## TallyHo

Reddiva gave the estimates for Western / British schools. Indian schools tend to be much cheaper. Just a FYI.



usual_suspect said:


> I have about 8 years of pure project/program management profile. I have 2 kids, aged 4 and 1. So it is at the moment a KG for the first kid and perhaps nursery for my second one beginning next year.
> 
> I m just curious to know if the extra perks are still given or if I m the only one not offered.


----------



## Reddiva

TallyHo said:


> Reddiva gave the estimates for Western / British schools. Indian schools tend to be much cheaper. Just a FYI.


Hi 

Thank you i just saw his flag


----------



## Reddiva

usual_suspect said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am in IT project management, and I got an offer few days back.
> It is a one-off package of about 45K and it is split with a basic (for gratuity) and other components.
> 
> Medical is provided only to me. Family is excluded, there are no relocation, flights or schooling additional package included. I have 30 days holiday and 15 provisional paid sick leave included which is good for a contractor position.
> 
> Am I getting a bad deal here or is this the new norm in the IT job market in Dubai?
> 
> Thanks for your feedback.


You can look here for the indian schools
Regent is in the greens and FS1 ( 4 years old) the fees are around 48 a year


----------



## usual_suspect

Reddiva said:


> You can look here for the indian schools
> Regent is in the greens and FS1 ( 4 years old) the fees are around 48 a year


Thank you TallyHo and Reddiva.

I have been living in Germany for the last 13 years now, so I would prefer to put her in IB or a German bilingual curriculum so that she doesn't forget the language which she is speaking fluently now. 

I posted a question on the school forum on this topic! 

Schooling is going to consume a big chunk of my salary , that is for granted. With 2 kids, all activities will be around them, so I don't see myself going for pint more than once a week. so hopefully the operational expenses are manageable. 
Cheers


----------



## MrMoe

Hello forumites. Looking for help more pricesly with salary and pecks for Dubai jobs. Just recently been offered a job as a Finance Manager within the oil and gas industry. I have been offered a salary of 8k USD and a housing allowance of 75k Dir and other ancillary packages like medical, car allowance etc. I am currently working within one of the Big Four Accountancy firms in london and in terms of money the 8k USD is far short than what my current pay scale is. I am however of the opinion that for someone with my level of experience [MBA Holder, CA and 15 years experience]i feel the company seems to be wanting quality London Finance experience at my expense or I have a feeling they are testing waters. My question to you guys is what's the acceptable pay package for someone who falls within then scope of experience as mine. Also I was looking the 75K Dir is far short of getting an average villa for a family man. I would like to maintain my UK standards so i feel i should not compromise on my housing options. Thank you guys in advance.


----------



## Reddiva

MrMoe said:


> Hello forumites. Looking for help more pricesly with salary and pecks for Dubai jobs. Just recently been offered a job as a Finance Manager within the oil and gas industry. I have been offered a salary of 8k USD and a housing allowance of 75k Dir and other ancillary packages like medical, car allowance etc. I am currently working within one of the Big Four Accountancy firms in london and in terms of money the 8k USD is far short than what my current pay scale is. I am however of the opinion that for someone with my level of experience [MBA Holder, CA and 15 years experience]i feel the company seems to be wanting quality London Finance experience at my expense or I have a feeling they are testing waters. My question to you guys is what's the acceptable pay package for someone who falls within then scope of experience as mine. Also I was looking the 75K Dir is far short of getting an average villa for a family man. I would like to maintain my UK standards so i feel i should not compromise on my housing options. Thank you guys in advance.


Being chartered and having 15 years experience you should be looking at AED45,000 plus ( Inclusive of housing and transport) 75k will only get you a one bed apartment in an okay area! The UAE salary surveys all state this! 
That is a very low salary for someone of your experience
Send them this! 

https://www.roberthalf.ae/sites/roberthalf.ae/files/documents/Robert Half UAE 2018 Salary Guide.pdf 

I have chartered accountants with no management experience on 32000 per month


----------



## Jgpeace

@Reddiva the link you posted from Robert Half, are those values purely salaries or would that be expected to cover housing, transport etc? 

I am accounting professional with 4 years experience and part qualified (no degree), I have a job offer from my current employer for a role in the UAE. The offer I have received when including other benefits is at the lower end of the financial analyst bracket $67k.

Is this reasonable, considering I am married with no children? I have looked for housing and we plan to spend about 60-70k AED p.a. and have found a couple of studio apartments for this price. We will look for a job for my wife but are not expecting her to work and if she does find something it will just be a little extra.


----------



## Reddiva

Jgpeace said:


> @Reddiva the link you posted from Robert Half, are those values purely salaries or would that be expected to cover housing, transport etc?
> 
> I am accounting professional with 4 years experience and part qualified (no degree), I have a job offer from my current employer for a role in the UAE. The offer I have received when including other benefits is at the lower end of the financial analyst bracket $67k.
> 
> Is this reasonable, considering I am married with no children? I have looked for housing and we plan to spend about 60-70k AED p.a. and have found a couple of studio apartments for this price. We will look for a job for my wife but are not expecting her to work and if she does find something it will just be a little extra.


Sorry i have only just seen this
The salaries will be inclusive of housing and transport as it is rare that you get them in addition to the salaries. The salary seems about right for someone with no degree who is part qualified with 4 years To be honest most will pay more for someone with a Bachelors/ Masters and a chartered certification. I do not think 2 of your would last on that salary as the cost of living her is high and she would need to be working full time


----------



## Jgpeace

Reddiva said:


> Sorry i have only just seen this
> The salaries will be inclusive of housing and transport as it is rare that you get them in addition to the salaries. The salary seems about right for someone with no degree who is part qualified with 4 years To be honest most will pay more for someone with a Bachelors/ Masters and a chartered certification. I do not think 2 of your would last on that salary as the cost of living her is high and she would need to be working full time


No worries, there's no rush! 

That's fair enough, I am planning on becoming chartered soon after I arrive as I only have a couple more exams to go. Hopefully they take that into consideration as they have done with the same company in the UK after passing each level. I will ask this tomorrow to make sure.

Also, sorry for my ignorance, but what is it that makes the cost of living so high? Even after rent, I still have more income than I would here in the UK. We don't live a lavish lifestyle, we don't go out drinking or partying which I know can be expensive for many. We eat out a fair bit but again nothing fancy (I've looked and Nando's is only £1 more than it is here for what I usually get). So, I just want to make sure before I commit to anything there isn't anything that I haven't taken into consideration, anything that costs ridiculously more in the UAE which may affect me.

Thanks for your help so far!


----------



## UKMS

Jgpeace said:


> No worries, there's no rush!
> 
> That's fair enough, I am planning on becoming chartered soon after I arrive as I only have a couple more exams to go. Hopefully they take that into consideration as they have done with the same company in the UK after passing each level. I will ask this tomorrow to make sure.
> 
> Also, sorry for my ignorance, but what is it that makes the cost of living so high? Even after rent, I still have more income than I would here in the UK. We don't live a lavish lifestyle, we don't go out drinking or partying which I know can be expensive for many. We eat out a fair bit but again nothing fancy (I've looked and Nando's is only £1 more than it is here for what I usually get). So, I just want to make sure before I commit to anything there isn't anything that I haven't taken into consideration, anything that costs ridiculously more in the UAE which may affect me.
> 
> Thanks for your help so far!


You can have a browse through some of the stickies which give lots of good info about the cost of living. 

What have you taken into consideration ? It might be worth posting the breakdown of what you believe will be your outgoings and then perhaps others can comment. 

Are you 100% sure that you can rent somewhere that you will be happy living in for 60-70k ? Have you visited and viewed studios of this price ? They may suit you they may not and you’ll end up spending more. 

You need to factor in setup costs (deposits etc), travel (car or metro), utilities, internet/TV, mobile phones, food, leisure activities, holidays, saving (you need to factor lack of pension), income tax depending when you move in the tax year (seek professional advice), keeping up your NI contributions, is your wife covered for medical and visa cost etc ? .... there are probably other things I’ve missed but there is a lot to consider financially beyond the odd meal in Nando’s 

As I always say whatever you work out in a spreadsheet before you come you will spend more.


----------



## Reddiva

Jgpeace said:


> No worries, there's no rush!
> 
> That's fair enough, I am planning on becoming chartered soon after I arrive as I only have a couple more exams to go. Hopefully they take that into consideration as they have done with the same company in the UK after passing each level. I will ask this tomorrow to make sure.
> 
> Also, sorry for my ignorance, but what is it that makes the cost of living so high? Even after rent, I still have more income than I would here in the UK. We don't live a lavish lifestyle, we don't go out drinking or partying which I know can be expensive for many. We eat out a fair bit but again nothing fancy (I've looked and Nando's is only £1 more than it is here for what I usually get). So, I just want to make sure before I commit to anything there isn't anything that I haven't taken into consideration, anything that costs ridiculously more in the UAE which may affect me.
> 
> Thanks for your help so far!



We don't manufacture anything here so everything is imported. We are still recovering from the crash of 2008 and cost of living has increased but salaries have not. Companies do not have the profits they enjoyed years ago so salaries are stagnant. We never used to pay salik ( road tolls) hotel and municipality taxes 20% and VAT has just gone in at 5%. A pint of beer used to be 25 now its 40. People are getting squeezed and i feel sorry for the ones that get no education assistance yet have 2 kids in school


----------



## Reddiva

Jgpeace said:


> No worries, there's no rush!
> 
> That's fair enough, I am planning on becoming chartered soon after I arrive as I only have a couple more exams to go. Hopefully they take that into consideration as they have done with the same company in the UK after passing each level. I will ask this tomorrow to make sure.
> 
> Also, sorry for my ignorance, but what is it that makes the cost of living so high? Even after rent, I still have more income than I would here in the UK. We don't live a lavish lifestyle, we don't go out drinking or partying which I know can be expensive for many. We eat out a fair bit but again nothing fancy (I've looked and Nando's is only £1 more than it is here for what I usually get). So, I just want to make sure before I commit to anything there isn't anything that I haven't taken into consideration, anything that costs ridiculously more in the UAE which may affect me.
> 
> Thanks for your help so far!


An idea of costs for 1 person ( Before i became attached haha)

1 bed in an okay area 6250
Utilities 500
Internet ( I have the lowest tv package 350
Food 1600 ( I shop in the cheaper supermarkets but like M&S for some bits)
Salik and petrol 500
hair mani pedi 500

That comes to almost 10k , going out can be 2000 a month upwards
Then holidays, savings, incidentals You could easily spend another 5k which takes you to 15000 per month and that isnt living a luxury shopping and brunching every week life


----------



## dhirenchheda9

*Salary offered in UAE*

Hello Friends,

Please guide me, i am from INDIA and recently got an offer from nuke company, where they have offered me salary of 320,000 AED Yearly with the below breakup, 

i am single and dont know driving also, is this salary good enough.

as my current salary is 11,00,000 INR Yearly


Please guide me.


----------



## Reddiva

dhirenchheda9 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Please guide me, i am from INDIA and recently got an offer from nuke company, where they have offered me salary of 320,000 AED Yearly with the below breakup,
> 
> i am single and dont know driving also, is this salary good enough.
> 
> as my current salary is 11,00,000 INR Yearly
> 
> 
> Please guide me.


Do you get housing allowance on top?
Are you married?
Do you have children

It is a decent salary for a single person but not for a family who have school age children and who are not getting education allowance. Some people manage but living her is expensive and if you reside in the cheaper areas you may need to commute for hours at a time and sitting in traffic here isnt nice


----------



## dhirenchheda9

Reddiva said:


> Do you get housing allowance on top?
> Are you married?
> Do you have children
> 
> It is a decent salary for a single person but not for a family who have school age children and who are not getting education allowance. Some people manage but living her is expensive and if you reside in the cheaper areas you may need to commute for hours at a time and sitting in traffic here isnt nice


AED – 3,20,000 is all I am getting, it is inclusive of Housing (120,000) + Travelling

I am still single, but shall get married in next 6 months

No children yet, they give approx. 30,000 AED education allowance per child upto 3 children

My office location shall be near Masdar City, so also suggest me what are the nearby places where I can get bachelor accommodation,

And what shall be the expense and how much I can save.


----------



## Coolhari

Hello everyone, I am considering an offer in Abu Dhabi which is approx 100K USD per annum all inclusive. However presently accommodation will be provided by company. Accomodation would be at Ruwais, far from city life. I am recently married with no kids and planning to bring along my wife with me. Is it a good deal? 
Also if in future I would have to move to Abu Dhabi at the same package but on own accomodation then how is this package enough? 
Can someone please advise? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## UKMS

Coolhari said:


> Hello everyone, I am considering an offer in Abu Dhabi which is approx 100K USD per annum all inclusive. However presently accommodation will be provided by company. Accomodation would be at Ruwais, far from city life. I am recently married with no kids and planning to bring along my wife with me. Is it a good deal?
> Also if in future I would have to move to Abu Dhabi at the same package but on own accomodation then how is this package enough?
> Can someone please advise?
> Thanks in advance.


Without posting a little more info about your occupation it’s difficult for anyone to comment on whether it’s a good deal.

Assuming your own medical insurance is covered, is it included for your wife ? Does it include flights home for both ? Is the provided accommodation suitable for a married couple ? Does the accommodation include all bills ? 

Maybe worth checking out some of the threads about living expenses this will give you a good idea of costs. 

If you rent your own accommodation this will eat into your salary a fair bit as it’s not just rent you need to factor utilities, deposits and setup costs , how much will depend on what sort accommodation you are looking to rent ?


----------



## Coolhari

Thanks UKMS. 
In addition to salary company is providing below benefits: 
1) Medical Coverage -> for myself, Spouse and Children under the age of 18
2) Transportation to and fro office 
3) First time Flight tickets for family 
4) school allowance upto 30k per child 
5) 31 annual leaves 

Its a govt company. Monthly take home will be ~29k which includes basic salary and other allowances. 

Company accomodation is for family. Utilities, internet, food and other personal expenses would have to be borne by us. 

If we have to move into Abu Dhabi in future we will prefer to have studio or 1BHK flat.
Thanks.


----------



## Reddiva

Coolhari said:


> Hello everyone, I am considering an offer in Abu Dhabi which is approx 100K USD per annum all inclusive. However presently accommodation will be provided by company. Accomodation would be at Ruwais, far from city life. I am recently married with no kids and planning to bring along my wife with me. Is it a good deal?
> Also if in future I would have to move to Abu Dhabi at the same package but on own accomodation then how is this package enough?
> Can someone please advise?
> Thanks in advance.


It isn't a bad salary package for one person Will your Wife look for a job? If she does find a job all the better. 30,000 for two people will be a stretch as 10-15 of that will be rent/cars/food/utilities/internet/petrol etc whereas 2 incomes will able to you live a more comfortable life plus be able to save.


----------



## Sunder

Reddiva said:


> It isn't a bad salary package for one person Will your Wife look for a job? If she does find a job all the better. 30,000 for two people will be a stretch as 10-15 of that will be rent/cars/food/utilities/internet/petrol etc whereas 2 incomes will able to you live a more comfortable life plus be able to save.


I wonder if OP's wife could find a job in Ruwais.


----------



## Reddiva

Sunder said:


> I wonder if OP's wife could find a job in Ruwais.


He said in his post " In the future we could move to Abu Dhabi"


----------



## Coolhari

Thanks everyone. 

Any idea hows the life in Ruwais?


----------



## Reddiva

Coolhari said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Any idea hows the life in Ruwais?


No clue as it is in the middle of nowhere

https://www.ruwaislife.com/


----------



## Rohit_Jain

Hi Everyone, 

I have just joined this group and this is my first post. I am about to shift to Dubai as have closed negotiation on a role. Details are as below : 

Salary - 33k per month + travel allowance. Role is of hospital administrator. I know this is not the ideal salary for my role but I am not able to negotiate further as they will recall the offer. 

I would like to know if this salary is adequate for me and my family. 2 Kids ages 5 years. My age is 40 years. I am a medical doctor. 

Please guide me if I can afford to love with family or I should come alone to Dubai till my appraisals take place. 

Thanks.


----------



## Uaejob

Medical consultant offered 45 K no housing no education for kids profit share ,new company .offer far too low .interviewing elsewhere want 70-100K per month plus housing and education and relocation ,would you say its possible in current climate ,very specialised branch of medicine consultant 4years.UK trained Arabic speaker


----------



## UKMS

Uaejob said:


> Medical consultant offered 45 K no housing no education for kids profit share ,new company .offer far too low .interviewing elsewhere want 70-100K per month plus housing and education and relocation ,would you say its possible in current climate ,very specialised branch of medicine consultant 4years.UK trained Arabic speaker


With respect it really depends on how specialised you really are and how much your speciality is in demand here. Might be worth posting a little more detail and then you will get better advice.


----------



## svgeorge

Rohit_Jain said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have just joined this group and this is my first post. I am about to shift to Dubai as have closed negotiation on a role. Details are as below :
> 
> Salary - 33k per month + travel allowance. Role is of hospital administrator. I know this is not the ideal salary for my role but I am not able to negotiate further as they will recall the offer.
> 
> I would like to know if this salary is adequate for me and my family. 2 Kids ages 5 years. My age is 40 years. I am a medical doctor.
> 
> Please guide me if I can afford to love with family or I should come alone to Dubai till my appraisals take place.
> 
> Thanks.


For the role of a hospital administrator, I think the salary is fine. I have no clue about the general salary range for this role, but I wouldn't think it'd be significantly higher. I believe you entered into an administrative role since you did not specialize in any field? If so, for an MBBS without specialization, the salary may be fine.
With regard to expenses, you can definitely live reasonably well with your family.. obviously, it can't afford you an extravagant Dubai life, but you'll do well enough for a normal, frugal Indian lifestyle in old Dubai.. if the hospital you're joining isn't a reputed one, it might be wise for your family to come over only after your probation is over.
One thumb rule I recommend to my Indian friends who are looking to come to Dubai. The AED offer must be between 3X to 5X of what you're currently earning in India. If yes, the move is worth it, if lower than 3X then it's not worth it.
All the best.


----------



## colly

Hi All, I have a quick question - when people move to Dubai from UK, Europe or USA - in Dollar/Euro equivalent, should they be looking for roughly the same salary as they made back home? I'm wondering if you should look for a premium on your existing salary since Dubai is so expensive - or might it be less since its tax free?

The jobs I'll be looking for are working for one of the big tech companies (IBM, Oracle, SAP, AWS etc etc) in sales/marketing. I'm wondering if I came from London/Dublin and made €100k - would I be looking for the same in Dubai, or more or what? €100k is about 35k aed per month. However I'm not sure 35k per month is a great salary in Dubai if you want a decent lifestyle. Ideally I'd like a 2 bed in Marina.

Can anyone advise on whether people generally earn more money in Dubai than back home in $/€ equivalent?


----------



## UKMS

colly said:


> Hi All, I have a quick question - when people move to Dubai from UK, Europe or USA - in Dollar/Euro equivalent, should they be looking for roughly the same salary as they made back home? I'm wondering if you should look for a premium on your existing salary since Dubai is so expensive - or might it be less since its tax free?
> 
> The jobs I'll be looking for are working for one of the big tech companies (IBM, Oracle, SAP, AWS etc etc) in sales/marketing. I'm wondering if I came from London/Dublin and made €100k - would I be looking for the same in Dubai, or more or what? €100k is about 35k aed per month. However I'm not sure 35k per month is a great salary in Dubai if you want a decent lifestyle. Ideally I'd like a 2 bed in Marina.
> 
> Can anyone advise on whether people generally earn more money in Dubai than back home in $/€ equivalent?


You may get slightly different answers from different people depending on their reasons for moving here. Personally I wouldn’t have moved from the UK without a considerable uplift in salary. Others are happy with the same or less. 

My I only observation would be in your line of work you won’t find a flood of jobs unless you have something extra special to offer, you will be competing with people already established here or in the region with good experience. If you do find something you might not earn what you want.


----------



## Kostik3000

colly said:


> Hi All, I have a quick question - when people move to Dubai from UK, Europe or USA - in Dollar/Euro equivalent, should they be looking for roughly the same salary as they made back home? I'm wondering if you should look for a premium on your existing salary since Dubai is so expensive - or might it be less since its tax free?
> 
> The jobs I'll be looking for are working for one of the big tech companies (IBM, Oracle, SAP, AWS etc etc) in sales/marketing. I'm wondering if I came from London/Dublin and made €100k - would I be looking for the same in Dubai, or more or what? €100k is about 35k aed per month. However I'm not sure 35k per month is a great salary in Dubai if you want a decent lifestyle. Ideally I'd like a 2 bed in Marina.
> 
> Can anyone advise on whether people generally earn more money in Dubai than back home in $/€ equivalent?


30% or more on your current salary would be a starting point. With 100K Euro in Dublin you can do a lot (even after tax is paid), with 35K AED in Dubai you will struggle to send kids to "proper" school and not some circus.


----------



## Mariposa03

Kostik3000 said:


> 30% or more on your current salary would be a starting point. With 100K Euro in Dublin you can do a lot (even after tax is paid), with 35K AED in Dubai you will struggle to send kids to "proper" school and not some circus.


I know this thread is about Dubai, not Dublin, but is there really such a big difference in terms of living costs between Dubai and Dublin? 
I've never lived in Dublin, so I don't know, but for example according to Numbeo Dubai is a bit cheaper than Dublin, not more expensive.


----------



## Kostik3000

Mariposa03 said:


> I know this thread is about Dubai, not Dublin, but is there really such a big difference in terms of living costs between Dubai and Dublin?
> I've never lived in Dublin, so I don't know, but for example according to Numbeo Dubai is a bit cheaper than Dublin, not more expensive.



Numbeo includes everything, we are comparing Western lifestyle to Western lifestyle. Add between 20% to 40% on top on Numbeo figures to get the real picture.

Every time I walk into M&S foodstore in UK after Dubai I usually say loudly: "Why everything is so bloody cheap here and looks so fresh".


----------



## UKMS

Aside of the general cost of living which I would say is higher here than Dublin. You need to factor in things that need to be budgeted for here but possibly not in Dublin (or any other home country). 

The biggest will likely be kids education unless the OP is already paying for education privately, pension provisions which maybe funded or partly funded by the employer in home country, this is something many overlook when moving here. You mention London so if coming from UK you need to factor NI contributions. Also depending on the timing and circumstances of your move you may not be tax free straight away (seek professional advice on that)


----------



## ExpatNewbie85

Hi,
Just looking for some advice about the package I have been offered for teaching in Dubai as I have no clue if it’s good or not. 

Basic salary is 11000 AED
But with all extras i.e. living allowance, transport allowance, etc. that rises to 16000 AED

I also get:
accomodation allowance of 75000 AED per annum
Water and electricity allowance 9000 AED per annum
Medical health cover I will pay 20% of medical costs 

I am a single person and so for living I will require only a 1 or 2 bed property. I’m also assuming with medical cover I only pay if and when I need it? I am hoping to save money while in Dubai and I’m wondering if that would possible on what I will be paid?

Thanks for your help it’s much appreciated


----------



## UKMS

ExpatNewbie85 said:


> Hi,
> Just looking for some advice about the package I have been offered for teaching in Dubai as I have no clue if it’s good or not.
> 
> Basic salary is 11000 AED
> But with all extras i.e. living allowance, transport allowance, etc. that rises to 16000 AED
> 
> I also get:
> accomodation allowance of 75000 AED per annum
> Water and electricity allowance 9000 AED per annum
> Medical health cover I will pay 20% of medical costs
> 
> I am a single person and so for living I will require only a 1 or 2 bed property. I’m also assuming with medical cover I only pay if and when I need it? I am hoping to save money while in Dubai and I’m wondering if that would possible on what I will be paid?
> 
> Thanks for your help it’s much appreciated


Essentially it’s a package of 23,000 per month (if my maths is correct) It’s not earth shattering but you could live. Really depends on your expectations around type of property that you are happy with (you mention a 2 bed property which could be a stretch depending on location) and your lifestyle, hobbies etc. It’s no good moving here if you can’t do the things that you would like to do or if you end up miserable cramped in a small flat because you are used to living in bigger. Where will you be working ? This may have an impact on traveling costs. Depending on the above you may save a little but not a huge amount. 

Also factor set up costs and depending on your circumstances and timing of your move you may not be tax free in the first year. 

The part I would have a concern over in your situation is having to pay 20% of medical costs. Others will know better than me but this doesn’t sound right, maybe worth checking the details of this. If this is true bear in mind a fairly innocuous injury/illness can soon rack up quite a medical bill. You could end up with a large bill to pay without anything that serious happening and it’s all out if your control. A good friend of mine badly broke an ankle at the gym a few months ago which needed 2 small operations, scans, X-rays, pins, setting, 2 days in hospital, follow ups, physio, drugs etc etc etc .... current insurance bill is almost 45,000 AED and no doubt will rise. That’s a big chunk of salary @ 20%


----------



## Sokol2003

Hi!
I was offered 52500 Aed per month, plus child education benefit of 50000 aed per child as well as medical insurance.
Is that a good package in your opinion?
Right now me and my wife make 26000 aed per month after taxes and we live in Poland- so living costs are not bad.
Hope to be given a good piece of advice!


----------



## Reddiva

Sokol2003 said:


> Hi!
> I was offered 52500 Aed per month, plus child education benefit of 50000 aed per child as well as medical insurance.
> Is that a good package in your opinion?
> Right now me and my wife make 26000 aed per month after taxes and we live in Poland- so living costs are not bad.
> Hope to be given a good piece of advice!


Yes AED52,500 it is a very good package and if your Wife gets a job too you will be laughing.


----------



## Sokol2003

Thank you!
Well my wife is a pharmacist so I am not sure if it would be easy for her to find a job...


----------



## Reddiva

Sokol2003 said:


> Thank you!
> Well my wife is a pharmacist so I am not sure if it would be easy for her to find a job...


It depends what nationality she is? They do tend to be Arabic or Indian here
In the past i have seen pharmacists working in a different role within medical companies


----------



## Sokol2003

She is Polish.
Thank you very very much for all the replies and other posts!!!
It is much easier to have that knowledge prior arriving to Dubai


----------



## UStoUAE

Sokol2003 said:


> Hi!
> I was offered 52500 Aed per month, plus child education benefit of 50000 aed per child as well as medical insurance.
> Is that a good package in your opinion?


Does this include accommodation or there will be something extra on base?


----------



## Sokol2003

It does include accommodation


----------



## UStoUAE

Sokol2003 said:


> It does include accommodation


Still a good salary assuming you would pay 10-18K in monthly rent. Good Luck


----------



## Sokol2003

Thanks!
Appreciate all your help


----------



## santoshshinde

*Salary Question*

Hi,
How much salary can be expected in the schools in Abu Dhabi for a Teacher having 10+ years of experience for the subjects English and Social Studies for the Secondary section (8th-10th class).
If anybody has any idea, please revert on priority.


----------



## expatken11

Hi all,

My wife and I are moving out shortly.

We have accommodation secured with her package and obviously her salary is pretty good too.

I've no idea where I should be aiming - I've experience in national account management (public sector), framework management, procurement, branch management etc. 

My current salary in the UK is £30k. Should I be aiming for the equivalent salary in Dubai for a similar role?

Or is there no equivalence?


----------



## colly

Hi All, moving to Dubai in a few months, transfer from my existing company. I'm in business development for a software company. Salary is 40k per month but with a decent bonus. I have a wife but no kids. I'm hoping to live on my basic and save all my bonus. However I'd like to live in a really nice apartment in the marina or palm. Wondering what sort of salary 40k is for a decent Dubai lifestyle? Not going crazy I want to save as much as I can - whilst still enjoying the Dubai life a bit too. Any comments from people in the know please?


----------



## UKMS

Assuming your 40k is ‘all in’ its ok and you’ll live but it’s not a salary to start getting excited about living the ‘Dubai Lifestyle’ (although depends what you mean by that). Is your bonus guaranteed? 

Depending on your choice of apartment and location you could easily spend 10-15k on housing. Choose another location and you’ll get more for less money. Any reason you want to live in those locations? Many are happy but plenty of people I have met regret moving there because the novelty factor of everything you see when your on holiday soon wears off ! Particularly the traffic if you have a car. Plus if you choose the wrong apartment and end up surrounded by holiday lets the novelty will be very short lived. 

‘Dubai lifestyle’ means different things to different people, what have you got in mind ? If you mean eating/drinking out a lot, Friday brunches etc etc you’ll soon put a dent in your salary for two people ! 

There’s lots of good advice about the general cost of living in these threads, if you budget well I’m sure you’ll be fine.


----------



## arshad19

*Negotiating Salary*

Hi,

Need your expert suggestions and comments on below situation.


I am in conversation with a consultancy for a contract job in Dubai in IT field.

Employer is offering a salary of 40K AED per month.
Housing, Kids school fee, Family health insurance, family visa i have to take care.

He will pay for my health insurance.

I am negotiating for an offer of 55k AED per month and asking for him to sponsor my family visa & airline tickets too.

I have 2 school going kids of age 7 & 4.

How much does health insurance for family costs?

Assuming i live a moderate life, not spending too much on gadgets, fancy items etc., does this salary suffice for a family of 5??

Can i have a saving of at least 20K with this salary??

I have 10+ years of experience in IT.

Thanks.


----------



## UKMS

arshad19 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Need your expert suggestions and comments on below situation.
> 
> 
> I am in conversation with a consultancy for a contract job in Dubai in IT field.
> 
> Employer is offering a salary of 40K AED per month.
> Housing, Kids school fee, Family health insurance, family visa i have to take care.
> 
> He will pay for my health insurance.
> 
> I am negotiating for an offer of 55k AED per month and asking for him to sponsor my family visa & airline tickets too.
> 
> I have 2 school going kids of age 7 & 4.
> 
> How much does health insurance for family costs?
> 
> Assuming i live a moderate life, not spending too much on gadgets, fancy items etc., does this salary suffice for a family of 5??
> 
> Can i have a saving of at least 20K with this salary??
> 
> I have 10+ years of experience in IT.
> 
> Thanks.


How long is the contract ?


----------



## arshad19

UKMS said:


> How long is the contract ?


This comes always top of mind and somehow fells off.

Have to check with recruiter.

Thanks for reminding.

Assuming it's a 2 year contract and extendable. How does this offer fares??


----------



## ravitech

*salary package*

Hello guys,

I am in communication with an employer for work in Dubai in the I.T. field.
Could you assist in providing information on how much annual package should I be asking for.

Please be noted of the below things:

- This company doesn't appear to be among the big organizations.

- I have experience about 10 years and this job is in the latest of technologies (Robotics Process Automation)

- I do not have partner/kids to look into during my employment in Dubai.


Thanks in advance.

VJ


----------



## sidhu.gollapudi

Dear Ravi,

Considering your experience in IT & hot skills like Robotics anything less than AED 25K per month would not be acceptable. Since you mentioned that this company is not among the big ones expect an offer between 12K to 20K. To make things easy for you, take the offer if you can save what your take home in India is. For e.g. if your take home salary is 1 lac per month in India, and you are being offered a salary of 13k to 15K in UAE, then i would say you can save close to 1 lac monthly if you adopt a modest lifestyle meaning living in low rent areas of Karama, Bur Dubai, Al Nahda etc, taking public transportation, limiting eating out and alcohol. 

Hope this helps.

Thanks
Sidd


----------



## ravitech

sidhu.gollapudi said:


> Dear Ravi,
> 
> Considering your experience in IT & hot skills like Robotics anything less than AED 25K per month would not be acceptable. Since you mentioned that this company is not among the big ones expect an offer between 12K to 20K. To make things easy for you, take the offer if you can save what your take home in India is. For e.g. if your take home salary is 1 lac per month in India, and you are being offered a salary of 13k to 15K in UAE, then i would say you can save close to 1 lac monthly if you adopt a modest lifestyle meaning living in low rent areas of Karama, Bur Dubai, Al Nahda etc, taking public transportation, limiting eating out and alcohol.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Thanks
> Sidd


Thanks Sidd. Yes that definitely helps. On the similar lines what is your opinion about the salary that a company can give for my profile which has its office in the Dubai Internet city? The confusion I have is that I see some companies that have offices in the DIC but they are not biggies (or at least not heard of) as the other ones there. I "think" same is the case with the one I'm interacting with too. Unfortunately I cannot post the name of the org but it has its main office in the DIC and a couple of branches in India. Their website shows only the address in Dubai. I'll keep your tip in mind about the equivalent Indian savings per month, but what is your input about a company in the DIC? I do not have much information about the Tech parks in the Dubai. Can this company give 25K, 35K or so? I am going to ask on the upper range but I do not want to lose the offer too for asking too much.

Thanks.


----------



## yaldaseir

*What is the average salary in Dubai?*

Average Income in Dubai for a family : On average Salary in Dubai for a family is also around 15,000 AED/ month or (4000 USD). This salary is average salary when both spouse are doing Job. this is also an average income in Dubai for a family 

Is it expensive to live in Dubai?
Rents in popular expat areas such as Dubai Marina, Jumeirah Beach Residence (JBR) and old town Dubai, for a two bedroom apartment can cost anywhere from AED 100,000 to AED 140,000 annually, whereas a modest two bedroom apartment further out in areas such as Al Qusais and Mirdif will cost you around AED 75,000

layball:layball:layball:


----------



## asouissi

Hi!
I have been offered an entry level executive position for 12K a month, all inclusive.
I have less than 2 years of experience and an MS degree from a US university.
Do you think this is a good package?

Thanks!


----------



## UStoUAE

asouissi said:


> Hi!
> I have been offered an entry level executive position for 12K a month, all inclusive.
> I have less than 2 years of experience and an MS degree from a US university.
> Do you think this is a good package?
> 
> Thanks!


Read post one above.


----------



## newkidontheblock

*Slowdown*

i cant help but notice the slowdown on this page. Its used to be very busy with several posts a day
is it a sign of the times here in UAE? has hiring slowed down/stopped?

keen to hear what peoples perspectives are?
im in abu dhabi and have noticed a massive difference in numbers of expats


----------



## Coolhari

Hi All, 

Can someone please advise how to edit or delete an existing post in this forum? 

Thanks


----------



## Stevesolar

Coolhari said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can someone please advise how to edit or delete an existing post in this forum?
> 
> Thanks


Hi,
Members have about 10 minutes (from memory) to edit their posts,
After that time - you cannot edit or delete your posts.

You can “report” a post (using the report button at the top right of each post)
In the report you can make a request to edit or delete a post and the moderators can edit or delete - at their discretion.
Please note that existing posts that conform to the forum rules are rarely deleted - as it upsets the flow of threads.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Reddiva

newkidontheblock said:


> i cant help but notice the slowdown on this page. Its used to be very busy with several posts a day
> is it a sign of the times here in UAE? has hiring slowed down/stopped?
> 
> keen to hear what peoples perspectives are?
> im in abu dhabi and have noticed a massive difference in numbers of expats


Alot of people are on FB expat pages now. I have seen so many new people on there
My sector ( Engineering and Oil and gas is busy as is digital) bear in mind we are coming to the end of the year and many companies have spent their recruitment budget


----------



## KenzaD

Does anyone know what the salary scale D6 is in Dubai Airports?


----------



## kiniser

Sorry to post here, but i cannot find a Forum for Bahrain... My company is trying to move me from Dubai to Bahrain... How much should I position myself in terms of the package, given the "hardship" in Bahrain? Is it realistic to ask for 20% uplift on the total take home number?, assuming same job responsibilities and job level. I am having 55K AED p.m, all in @ Dubai


----------



## Stevesolar

kiniser said:


> Sorry to post here, but i cannot find a Forum for Bahrain... My company is trying to move me from Dubai to Bahrain... How much should I position myself in terms of the package, given the "hardship" in Bahrain? Is it realistic to ask for 20% uplift on the total take home number?, assuming same job responsibilities and job level. I am having 55K AED p.m, all in @ Dubai


Hi,
There is no “hardship” to living and working in Bahrain - it’s a great place!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Clownfish

Hello! (first post 
I have just been offered a job in Banking in Dubai and waiting for the salary offer to come through. 
I have done some rough calculations on what is needed to support my spouse and two kids at school but it looks really high and would be gratefull if someone could cast their eye over it to see if I have grossly over or underestimated any bits 

All in AED per month:
House (3 bed house in Arabian Ranches) 17,000 AED 
Tv package / Internet - 600 AED
2 x mobile phones - 700 AED
Dewar = 2,500 AED
Contents Insurance - 220 AED
Food - 4000 AED
Small Car (lease/tax/petrol/Insurance) - 3200 AED
School x2 plus school bus 16,200 AED

Plus on top of this we have clothes, uniforms, holidays, b/day / xmas presents, sun cream, haircuts (!)

Is this about right?
Thanks..


----------



## Amram

Hi all,

I work as an Finance Analyst in the London and have been offered a transfer with my firm. I have a 1 year old child, and it is likely that my wife will not work if I am out there and am unsure as to if it is a good move. In currently earn around £90k and my wife earns around £50k.

In UAE I have been offered AED 38-44k/month (depending on negotiations) for everything apart from medical insurance. I would like to get an apartment near a number of amenities as I might end up travelling and worried my wife would get lonely, so I am thinking JBR. 

I would like to save around 15-20k per month, based on that I'm not convinced it is a good offer compared to current salary levels.

What do people think?


----------



## jagstech1986

QOFE said:


> It's a very tight budget with just one wife. I hope you're not planning to get yourself more wives.



What should be expected no. of wives ..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## corporatebanker

Good day All,

I am a South African with ten years of corporate banking experience, degree and several industry specific qualifications. I am currently a product manager in a relatively senior position with good prospects for progress having been with the organisation for six years.My current salary in AED is 24000per month. I have received an offer from a national bank in Dubai for a senior manager- cash products role in their corporate banking division. The offer is 32 000 AED with medical and two economy tickets home annually,30 days leave, 23000 AED education allowance per child (I have no children so this makes no difference t0 me). My wife is a dentist and will be unable to work in Dubai for some month.I have done some research and in my opinion this will not give me the same quality of life that I have in South Africa. Can anyone give me some advice on the above offer? Is this reasonable or shouldI negotiate for ore. I would appreciate some advice on what additional allowances I should ask for.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sunder

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> There is no “hardship” to living and working in Bahrain - it’s a great place!
> Cheers
> Steve


Agreed !!! I love being in Bahrain. Its cheap and cool, asking 20% is way too much. Even at same salary, you will be able to save more than Dubai.


----------



## dxb85

*Exciting offer, but limited!*

I have been working for a government entity in Dubai for the last 9 years, my job is secured, but after 9 of years, i don't feel like there is any motivation left for me to grow.

Currently, i am making AED 30k per month plus annual allowances equals to AED 10k per month (although the allowances are paid directly to school, rent, etc. its not cash).

I have been offered to work for another government entity for AED 60k per month, its a lump-sum, no other benefits offered other than Medical Insurance. but the only con about it, it is a 2 years contract, renewable in case there is a need for my services.

if it matter, i am 35 years old with 2 kids at eleemntary school.

What is your recommendation


----------



## Sunder

dxb85 said:


> I have been working for a government entity in Dubai for the last 9 years, my job is secured, but after 9 of years, i don't feel like there is any motivation left for me to grow.
> 
> Currently, i am making AED 30k per month plus annual allowances equals to AED 10k per month (although the allowances are paid directly to school, rent, etc. its not cash).
> 
> I have been offered to work for another government entity for AED 60k per month, its a lump-sum, no other benefits offered other than Medical Insurance. but the only con about it, it is a 2 years contract, renewable in case there is a need for my services.
> 
> if it matter, i am 35 years old with 2 kids at eleemntary school.
> 
> What is your recommendation


My personal recommendation is stay where you are. You are not counting AED 10K as cash ? May I ask why ? Its fulfilling some requirement which is good.


----------



## dxb85

Sunder said:


> My personal recommendation is stay where you are. You are not counting AED 10K as cash ? May I ask why ? Its fulfilling some requirement which is good.


I am not counting the extra 10k as cash since its being paied against bills, for example, in order to avail the full housing allowance (100k) i have to present to my employer a rent for 100k, and in order to avail the 50k school feels, i have to present them with a 50k school invoice.

While, with the other employer, i don't have to present anything, whether my family is here or not, i am getting the full salary as a lump-sum.


----------



## Chrisappleby86

*Financial Package Advice to re-locate*

Hi, 

Was looking for some general advice on a job offer with current company but re-locating from UK to Dubai. 

Initially i will be out there alone with a view to bring my wife and 2yr old son over in the New Year. 

I have been offered a basic salary of 75k and an additional living allowance of 20k 
(Both GBP). Benefits on top of this include a 5k car allowance, 4x home flights per yr to get back to UK or bring my family over for a short trip and 30 days holiday and health cover for me and family. 

Main queries are around salary (is this below/ above average for a British ex-pat, lifestyle i can live once family are over, realistic amount i could save p/month and also what sort of accommodation i can expect and best areas to look at based on the living allowance provided? Ideally a villa is what i would prefer longer term. 

Finally, if there are any benefits, things to consider when negotiating contract that i may have missed please let me know. 

Thanks in advance. 


Regards.


----------



## KenzaD

You could ask for Medical coverage and if Dental is covered. Plus how is it arranged with school fee for the kids as that is really expensive, so how much do they pay.


----------



## UKMS

Chrisappleby86 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Was looking for some general advice on a job offer with current company but re-locating from UK to Dubai.
> 
> Initially i will be out there alone with a view to bring my wife and 2yr old son over in the New Year.
> 
> I have been offered a basic salary of 75k and an additional living allowance of 20k
> (Both GBP). Benefits on top of this include a 5k car allowance, 4x home flights per yr to get back to UK or bring my family over for a short trip and 30 days holiday and health cover for me and family.
> 
> Main queries are around salary (is this below/ above average for a British ex-pat, lifestyle i can live once family are over, realistic amount i could save p/month and also what sort of accommodation i can expect and best areas to look at based on the living allowance provided? Ideally a villa is what i would prefer longer term.
> 
> Finally, if there are any benefits, things to consider when negotiating contract that i may have missed please let me know.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Regards.


Hi

Can’t really say whether it’s above or below average without knowing your job ? 

It’s a total of 40k aed per month so it really depends on your role as to whether it’s good or bad. It’s a liveable salary but they are not giving you the earth. 

The biggest thing you need to consider is your UK tax situation which will potentially (likely) eat into your salary in the early days depending on your precise circumstances. So my advice before you commit to anything is seek professional advice on this as it can be complex and likely will be from the circumstances you describe. It’s not as simple as moving to Dubai and being tax free. 

As for your villa your allowance is sub 100k aed which won’t get you a villa or certainly not in a reasonable area you will need to eat into your salary a bit. Where you are working and how far you want to commute will impact where you choose to live. 

There are many other threads about the cost of living here which will give you a good feel for everyday spending. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Chrisappleby86

Hi UKMS, 

Appreciate the response. 

The role is a Business Development Manager covering the MENA area. 

In regards to the tax i will likely be moving over 24th April and be back in the UK for no more than an additional 30 days until the next tax year. My understanding was if P85 has been completed and im in the UK for no more than 91 days per tax year i would not be applicable to UK tax? i have no rented property or additional incomes other than what Dubai based employer will pay me into a Dubai ac. is their circumstances i am not considering here? 

Work location is JLT so in and around that area was plan for living initially and then to look at something more permanent and further out once family move over early 2020. Hopefully by this time i will have made some commission and be in a more stable position financially.


----------



## Stevesolar

Chrisappleby86 said:


> Hi UKMS,
> 
> Appreciate the response.
> 
> The role is a Business Development Manager covering the MENA area.
> 
> In regards to the tax i will likely be moving over 24th April and be back in the UK for no more than an additional 30 days until the next tax year. My understanding was if P85 has been completed and im in the UK for no more than 91 days per tax year i would not be applicable to UK tax? i have no rented property or additional incomes other than what Dubai based employer will pay me into a Dubai ac. is their circumstances i am not considering here?
> 
> Work location is JLT so in and around that area was plan for living initially and then to look at something more permanent and further out once family move over early 2020. Hopefully by this time i will have made some commission and be in a more stable position financially.


Hi,
The tax situation is much more complex than simply how many days you spend in the UK each year.
For the past few years you need to look at the Statutory Residence Test - this looks at “ties” to the UK and if your family are remaining in the UK in your main residence whilst you work in the UAE - you are much more likely to still need to pay UK tax.
For a Business Development Manager covering the MENA region from a Dubai office - you should normally be looking at at least double the salary that you are currently being offered plus the benefits already mentioned.
The housing allowance is also half what it needs to be to get a villa and you should negotiate a schooling allowance - as this is expensive in Dubai.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## UKMS

Chrisappleby86 said:


> Hi UKMS,
> 
> Appreciate the response.
> 
> The role is a Business Development Manager covering the MENA area.
> 
> In regards to the tax i will likely be moving over 24th April and be back in the UK for no more than an additional 30 days until the next tax year. My understanding was if P85 has been completed and im in the UK for no more than 91 days per tax year i would not be applicable to UK tax? i have no rented property or additional incomes other than what Dubai based employer will pay me into a Dubai ac. is their circumstances i am not considering here?
> 
> Work location is JLT so in and around that area was plan for living initially and then to look at something more permanent and further out once family move over early 2020. Hopefully by this time i will have made some commission and be in a more stable position financially.


If you are moving on the 24th it sounds like you have already committed yourself to the role ? 

If not yet committed, I would say your unlikely to be moving on the 24th, all the prep for your visa will take a while to complete. 

As already mentioned tax is not simple so well worth seeking advice.


----------



## sam65

*require expert advice *

hello all

I have received an offer from a consulting firm in Dubai and am looking for your expert advice on how does this sound and what other details i should be mindful of while negotiating. I and my partner will be moving. No kids - we are in our early 30s.

The offer goes like this:

Regular:
- 37K AED ( monthly, all inclusive - basic, housing, transport, annual tickets)
- Bonus (Annually yet to see the letter on how is this quoted)
- per diems on travel (what is the usual per diem in tier-2 firms in gcc?

One-offs:
-Relocation will be paid on invoice (yet to see the letter)
-2 weeks of accommodation will be paid (yet to see the letter)

appreciate an early response and please let me know if you need any further details


----------



## sam65

*added details on role/exp*

added more details



sam65 said:


> hello all
> 
> I have received an Snr Mgr offer from a consulting firm in Dubai and am looking for your expert advice on how does this sound and what other details i should be mindful of while negotiating. I and my partner will be moving. No kids - we are in our early 30s. I have 12 yrs of industry exp in developed market.
> 
> The offer goes like this:
> 
> Regular:
> - 37K AED ( monthly, all inclusive - basic, housing, transport, annual tickets)
> - Bonus (Annually yet to see the letter on how is this quoted)
> - per diems on travel (what is the usual per diem in tier-2 firms in gcc?
> 
> One-offs:
> -Relocation will be paid on invoice (yet to see the letter)
> -2 weeks of accommodation will be paid (yet to see the letter)
> 
> appreciate an early response and please let me know if you need any further details


----------



## john_smith6124

Hi,

I have 6 years of experience as a process engineer in the UK and I was thinking of applying as a senior process engineer. I am from the UK and have been trying to find what the salaries are like online but not had much luck. 

I have a wife and 2 children that will be moving with me as well. 

Please could someone let me know what I should expect to receive in terms of salary and allowances.

TIA


----------



## UKMS

john_smith6124 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have 6 years of experience as a process engineer in the UK and I was thinking of applying as a senior process engineer. I am from the UK and have been trying to find what the salaries are like online but not had much luck.
> 
> I have a wife and 2 children that will be moving with me as well.
> 
> Please could someone let me know what I should expect to receive in terms of salary and allowances.
> 
> TIA


If you dig around with some of the recruitment companies they publish regular salary guides, although they are very generic. Hays publish one. 

Personally I would apply for the role and see how you get on. Worry about the salary when you get an offer. A salary guide is one thing, what you get offered maybe completely different.


----------



## Costa Rican

Hello,

I am applying for a Customer service manager position in Dubai. It is a big company and the reporting structure would be: Customer service associate reports to team manager who reports to me (customer service manager). What would be the salary expectation for a position like this in Dubai in a big company?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## UKMS

Costa Rican said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am applying for a Customer service manager position in Dubai. It is a big company and the reporting structure would be: Customer service associate reports to team manager who reports to me (customer service manager). What would be the salary expectation for a position like this in Dubai in a big company?
> 
> Thanks for the help.


Difficult for anyone to answer without knowing more ? What do you mean by big company ? How many report up to the position either directly or indirectly ? 

You really need to decide what your own expectations and needs are and then see if the offer comes close.


----------



## AllThePrettyHorses

*Package review*

Hi all. I've been offered a transfer to Dubai by my current employer, a global software company. We have a small operation in the Middle East today which we’re looking to expand, and my role would be to grow the consulting part of our business in MENA. Regional consulting manager with biz dev responsibility, in essence. I’d have few direct reports, as we’re more organized by tech practices rather than regions. 

The package we’re discussing is something along the lines of (all AED and yearly):

Target salary: 460k
Car allowance: 30k
Flight allowance: 8k
Accommodation: 120k
Education allowance per child: 20k (no kids yet, but planned for the near future)

+ medical + pension, although I don’t have any numbers for these yet. There’d also be a one time relocation component which would serve to make the actual transfer cost neutral. 

I’m currently in Western Europe, in a similar position, and while the target salary isn’t much different from what I currently make, the prospective lack of income taxes & the various allowances on top of the salary still make this fairly interesting. I’d also expect to be able to negotiate some of these components upward as long as I have reasonable justification for it. 

I’d be moving with my wife, so need to count for both of us living off my salary until she’s found something suitable. 

I’m keen to understand if the salary band seems reasonable for the position, as well as how the allowances compare with your experiences of best hiring practices. Thoughts & feedback are most welcome.


----------



## UKMS

AllThePrettyHorses said:


> Hi all. I've been offered a transfer to Dubai by my current employer, a global software company. We have a small operation in the Middle East today which we’re looking to expand, and my role would be to grow the consulting part of our business in MENA. Regional consulting manager with biz dev responsibility, in essence. I’d have few direct reports, as we’re more organized by tech practices rather than regions.
> 
> The package we’re discussing is something along the lines of (all AED and yearly):
> 
> Target salary: 460k
> Car allowance: 30k
> Flight allowance: 8k
> Accommodation: 120k
> Education allowance per child: 20k (no kids yet, but planned for the near future)
> 
> + medical + pension, although I don’t have any numbers for these yet. There’d also be a one time relocation component which would serve to make the actual transfer cost neutral.
> 
> I’m currently in Western Europe, in a similar position, and while the target salary isn’t much different from what I currently make, the prospective lack of income taxes & the various allowances on top of the salary still make this fairly interesting. I’d also expect to be able to negotiate some of these components upward as long as I have reasonable justification for it.
> 
> I’d be moving with my wife, so need to count for both of us living off my salary until she’s found something suitable.
> 
> I’m keen to understand if the salary band seems reasonable for the position, as well as how the allowances compare with your experiences of best hiring practices. Thoughts & feedback are most welcome.


Others may disagree but I would say it’s on the low side by comparison. 

I’d be looking at more of an uplift from your current salary particularly as you are staying within the same company same role. 

First glance all the allowances are on the low side. None of it is particularly generous. 

I moved staying with the same company and same role I was on a little more than you in UK and now my take home salary in UAE (not including accommodation) is more than double what my take home was in UK. My accommodation is currently 210k and education 70k although I have no kids. 36k car


----------



## AllThePrettyHorses

UKMS said:


> Others may disagree but I would say it’s on the low side by comparison.
> 
> I’d be looking at more of an uplift from your current salary particularly as you are staying within the same company same role.
> 
> First glance all the allowances are on the low side. None of it is particularly generous.
> 
> I moved staying with the same company and same role I was on a little more than you in UK and now my take home salary in UAE (not including accommodation) is more than double what my take home was in UK. My accommodation is currently 210k and education 70k although I have no kids. 36k car


Hey UKMS, appreciate the reply. My take home excluding allowances would actually close to double just due to the tax situation I'm in currently - although of course this would need to account for a lower pension etc. I hear you though, this is still in the very early stages of negotiations so would be looking for a better uplift than what's currently on the table.

As you mention, the allowances are where I'm a bit unsure as to what to expect. I'm somewhat ok with the car allowance, looks like it's on a level where I'd be able to grab something from the mid tier German crowd. How much does one tend to pay for full coverage car insurance over there, say for a BMW 4 series? I've been looking but haven't really found anything conclusive. 

The flight allowance feels light weight but then again, it's the one I'm least inclined to make a fuss about as it's the lowest post in the package.

Housing allowance looks to be able to cover a furnished 1br in the Marina, but I'm assuming we'd need to dip into the salary if we'd want either a 2br, or a smaller townhouse in an area reasonable close to Internet City. My plan is to start off with a furnished apt for the first 6-12 months, then switch to something unfurnished when we've gotten a feel for the city and its areas. In any case, this is the allowance I'd be most inclined to try to raise given that it'll substantially affect our quality of life. I'd love to find some stats on housing allowances that I could use in the negotiations, but it's proving somewhat challenging to track down. 

The child allowance is rather low in my opinion as well, given that it barely seems to cover even basic nursery. Will need to have this one sorted out now rather than renegotiate once we have a kid on the way.

Out of curiosity, can you share anything about the role you're currently in? It'd be interesting to understand if they are somewhat comparable, given the rather big differences in comp packages. 

Thanks for your help, it's much appreciated.


----------



## Gamby227

*Urgent Advice*

Hi

I am in negotiation with a new potential employer for a job as a Senior Commercial Manager in Dubai. I currently live in the UK

My original ask was a package worth 45K AED per month (30K basic, 13.3K Accom, 1.5K Utilities), plus Medical for me and dependants (the Wife) and a contribution to moving costs. 

They seem to want to avoid an accommodation package because they don't want to pay out such a large upfront cost and have counter offered with a 40K AED basic plus medical and 15K AED for moving costs.

Should I stick to my guns and insist on accommodation being funded? Or, given that more landlords now will accept 4 cheques; i ask for a basic of 42K AED, plus medical, plus payment of accommodation for the first quarter (approx 40K AED), which then gives me the first few months to save for the next quarter.

Overall this is 3k AED a month less than my original ask, so no major loss, but am unsure whether I should take less security on the accommodation.

All advice welcome and appreciated.


----------



## Gamby227

Medical Cover value 33.5K AED
No offer of a flights package


----------



## UKMS

Gamby227 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am in negotiation with a new potential employer for a job as a Senior Commercial Manager in Dubai. I currently live in the UK
> 
> My original ask was a package worth 45K AED per month (30K basic, 13.3K Accom, 1.5K Utilities), plus Medical for me and dependants (the Wife) and a contribution to moving costs.
> 
> They seem to want to avoid an accommodation package because they don't want to pay out such a large upfront cost and have counter offered with a 40K AED basic plus medical and 15K AED for moving costs.
> 
> Should I stick to my guns and insist on accommodation being funded? Or, given that more landlords now will accept 4 cheques; i ask for a basic of 42K AED, plus medical, plus payment of accommodation for the first quarter (approx 40K AED), which then gives me the first few months to save for the next quarter.
> 
> Overall this is 3k AED a month less than my original ask, so no major loss, but am unsure whether I should take less security on the accommodation.
> 
> All advice welcome and appreciated.


Interesting as many companies insist on splitting your salary down. I’d be asking myself why my company can’t afford to pay any up front cost such as an advance for housing. That said not all companies will pay your housing annually up front so many people moving here need to be a little prepared with some savings. In the current climate you will find plenty of landlords accepting multiple cheques depending where you want to live of course. 

Either way whatever you negotiate has the be the right amount for you and only you can decide that. The value of the medical insurance is irrelevant to some degree it’s the quality of cover that matters so worth checking it. You should also be getting flights home once per year.


----------



## JMM012

Hello 
I am CPA with almost 6 years of auditing, internal controls and compliance experience. I also previously worked with one of the big 4 firms in the Philippines. I'm currently looking for opportunities to work in Dubai as an expat, can someone tell me what to expect in terms of salary, allowance and benefits? Both in auditing firms (big 4 or not) as well as private companies? 

Thank you.


----------



## USD-AED

*Is this a good/ right offer?*

I have 6 years of Big4 consulting experience in US earning $140k in US that includes retirement benefit. Have been offered following:

-AED375k all inclusive pay of which 250k is base
-One month accommodation 
-Relocation support and travel to home once an year

Sounds like a fair offer? Thanks a lot in advance for your help.


----------



## Sunder

USD-AED said:


> I have 6 years of Big4 consulting experience in US earning $140k in US that includes retirement benefit. Have been offered following:
> 
> -AED375k all inclusive pay of which 250k is base
> -One month accommodation
> -Relocation support and travel to home once an year
> 
> Sounds like a fair offer? Thanks a lot in advance for your help.


Hi,

For me, it does not sound like a fair offer. You are better off in the US.


----------



## USD-AED

Sunder said:


> Hi,
> 
> For me, it does not sound like a fair offer. You are better off in the US.


Thanks, Sunder. What number, if any, would you suggest. I think offered number is on the higher side of what local employees are making per what I see on glassdoor.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sunder

USD-AED said:


> Thanks, Sunder. What number, if any, would you suggest. I think offered number is on the higher side of what local employees are making per what I see on glassdoor.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hello Dear,

I am sorry I cant suggest a number as I dont know the lifestyle you like to live, family, kids, schooling holidays etc etc etc.
Best is to go through all of the 409 pages of this forum to know the cost of living, the saving you will make etc etc.
All the best, just for your info US is very very cheap compared to here.
Example - I got a Tommy jeans for 35$ in the US.. which is over 700-800AED here.
Choose wisely !!!


----------



## anonymous platypus

USD-AED said:


> I have 6 years of Big4 consulting experience in US earning $140k in US that includes retirement benefit. Have been offered following:
> 
> -AED375k all inclusive pay of which 250k is base
> -One month accommodation
> -Relocation support and travel to home once an year
> 
> Sounds like a fair offer? Thanks a lot in advance for your help.


This is definitely not a fair offer.
I am in a similar position with similar credentials and make 40k and per month (480 a year). Don't move here for that.


----------



## Enelram

*Moving to Dubai*

Hi all....I am a senior Quantity Surveyor in Australia on AUD$120k/pa salary. A Dubai based company found me in LinkedIn and reached out, if I'd be interested to work in UAE. How much salary and what package inclusions should I be asking to be able to live comfortably in UAE and still make my mortgage repayments (AUD$5k, tax and retirement savings (35%) back home. It will just be me and my wife with very simple lifestyle, no other dependents. 3 year contract with chance to extend. Is it okay for my wife to look for a job there too? Not sure about the laws in UAE. I appreciate your insights.


----------



## Handle9

Enelram said:


> Hi all....I am a senior Quantity Surveyor in Australia on AUD$120k/pa salary. A Dubai based company found me in LinkedIn and reached out, if I'd be interested to work in UAE. How much salary and what package inclusions should I be asking to be able to live comfortably in UAE and still make my mortgage repayments (AUD$5k, tax and retirement savings (35%) back home. It will just be me and my wife with very simple lifestyle, no other dependents. 3 year contract with chance to extend. Is it okay for my wife to look for a job there too? Not sure about the laws in UAE. I appreciate your insights.


I'm a Kiwi who moved here last year. Basically you'd be looking for a roughly equivalent salary (but tax free) with a reasonable housing allowance on top. You'll also get medical insurance and a flight home each year. Make sure medical includes your wife.

For two people an apartment in a decent housing allowance would be 100k-120k. That'll get a 2 bedroom apartment in marina or a small villa in somewhere like Arabian ranches.

You would sponsor your wife and she can then work. Depending on what she does she can be very attractive to local businesses as they don't have to provide her with a visa. My wife is a teacher and got a job offer within a week.


----------



## Enelram

Handle9 said:


> I'm a Kiwi who moved here last year. Basically you'd be looking for a roughly equivalent salary (but tax free) with a reasonable housing allowance on top. You'll also get medical insurance and a flight home each year. Make sure medical includes your wife.
> 
> For two people an apartment in a decent housing allowance would be 100k-120k. That'll get a 2 bedroom apartment in marina or a small villa in somewhere like Arabian ranches.
> 
> You would sponsor your wife and she can then work. Depending on what she does she can be very attractive to local businesses as they don't have to provide her with a visa. My wife is a teacher and got a job offer within a week.


Thanks Handle9. was it basic medical? was there dental covered? with the housing allowance of 100k-120k, does that include utilities? How much do you spend for food? I feel that we will just be on public transport if ever.


----------



## Handle9

Enelram said:


> Thanks Handle9. was it basic medical? was there dental covered? with the housing allowance of 100k-120k, does that include utilities? How much do you spend for food? I feel that we will just be on public transport if ever.


We have medical covering dental with a a 50aed copay. It is very variable though. Your employer has to give you medical for you to get a visa but it ranges from very good to crap.

Cars are fairly cheap here and it is almost impossible to survive without them. If you are on the metro route it's ok but in summer you really want to be able to drive door to door. Taxis are cheap though so YMMV

Utilities are more expensive here, they are on top of rent. You also pay 5% of your rent as municipality tax on your power bill each month (or 5% / 12 each month). We are in a villa and can pay up to aed3500 in summer. If you are in an apartment with AC included in the rent you will pay much less.

We spend much the same on food as we did in NZ so a little more expensive than Queensland but roughly comparable to Melbourne or Sydney.

Basically if you can get the same salary tax free as home plus a decent housing allowance you'll be able to save and do well.

We are able easily save my wife's salary while living and travelling a bit.


----------



## john_smith6124

Hi all, what is the law regarding both husband and wife working. Are they both entitled to the allowances i.e housing, education, flights etc or is only one person entitled to it? 

Also does it matter who sponsors the visa?


----------



## Sunder

john_smith6124 said:


> Hi all, what is the law regarding both husband and wife working. Are they both entitled to the allowances i.e housing, education, flights etc or is only one person entitled to it?
> 
> Also does it matter who sponsors the visa?


If both are in different companies, under different Visa, both are entitled for all the allowance.


----------



## john_smith6124

Sunder said:


> If both are in different companies, under different Visa, both are entitled for all the allowance.


What if my wife is under my sponsorship through my company and she works in a different company, would she still be able to get the allowances?


----------



## Sunder

john_smith6124 said:


> What if my wife is under my sponsorship through my company and she works in a different company, would she still be able to get the allowances?


I think she wont get HRA as she is on your visa, but it depends on company to company.


----------



## ecg2019

*Opinion about Salary Package*

Hello fellow expats,

I have about 15 years of experience and was offered a role as engineering manager from a reputable international conglomerate. 

In brief, the salary package is around 49k AED/month, which includes car and housing allowance. In addition, I am entitled to benefits such as medical insurance, annual flight tickets for myself and dependents, kids tuition fees reimbursement (40k to 70k AED per child depending on age). 

Is this a reasonable salary package? 

Thank you all in advance for your feedback.


----------



## Sunder

ecg2019 said:


> Hello fellow expats,
> 
> I have about 15 years of experience and was offered a role as engineering manager from a reputable international conglomerate.
> 
> In brief, the salary package is around 49k AED/month, which includes car and housing allowance. In addition, I am entitled to benefits such as medical insurance, annual flight tickets for myself and dependents, kids tuition fees reimbursement (40k to 70k AED per child depending on age).
> 
> Is this a reasonable salary package?
> 
> Thank you all in advance for your feedback.


Yes, looks like so.


----------



## ecg2019

Sunder said:


> Yes, looks like so.


Thank you for your reply Sunder. I have heard from someone else that with my experience, up to 80k/month for the role is possible; but I am not sure this is realistic figure to aim for counteroffer.


----------



## Sunder

ecg2019 said:


> Thank you for your reply Sunder. I have heard from someone else that with my experience, up to 80k/month for the role is possible; but I am not sure this is realistic figure to aim for counteroffer.


Hi,

If you add the benefits I think you will be close to that number. I do not know your job profile or field but I wonder if you will get such a huge jump while negotiating.


----------



## Enelram

Hi, Like ecg2019 above, I have been offered the same 49k AED/mo. No mention of housing and car. So I'm guessing it is included in the 49K (we will have to ask that question). But with annual allowances for hazards/Inconveniences, car maintenance, house & furnishings, Travel& Events, and end of year bonus to be paid quarterly adding up to about USD$38k. I think that this is a good offer so I what I want to know is....what is life like in Dubai? Is it really that restrictive? We are in our early 50s. Wants to live a quiet, comfortable life.


----------



## UKMS

Enelram said:


> Hi, Like ecg2019 above, I have been offered the same 49k AED/mo. No mention of housing and car. So I'm guessing it is included in the 49K (we will have to ask that question). But with annual allowances for hazards/Inconveniences, car maintenance, house & furnishings, Travel& Events, and end of year bonus to be paid quarterly adding up to about USD$38k. I think that this is a good offer so I what I want to know is....what is life like in Dubai? Is it really that restrictive? We are in our early 50s. Wants to live a quiet, comfortable life.


I’ve answered on the other thread you posted.


----------



## anonymous platypus

ecg2019 said:


> Thank you for your reply Sunder. I have heard from someone else that with my experience, up to 80k/month for the role is possible; but I am not sure this is realistic figure to aim for counteroffer.



I do think you should negotiate for more. 
I just received a similar offer and I have 7 years of experience.


----------



## FF2023

*Compensation Package*

I don't have an offer yet but I do want to gain a better understanding of the compensation packages here for the negotiation phase. From my preliminary discussions with the prospective company, a few of the benefits/allowances that are included in the package are health insurance, housing allowance, company car and a flex benefit (fixed amount) to go towards education. Here are my questions:

1. Are the allowances typically paid out in cash or only paid as used, directly to the company, school, landlord, etc? So, if there are unused funds, does the company keep it?

2. If I don't need these allowances/benefits because they are already being covered by my spouse's company, at my request, will the company typically waive the allowances but add the cash value to my base salary?

Any insight into how this works is appreciated!


----------



## Cyclone1

*Expat definition and housing*

Quick question--I am looking at a position with a UK firm in Dubai and I am a US citizen. This is a permanent move. Is that still considered expat? 

Also, I have a salary estimate but am wondering if housing allowances are mandated by law or a nice perk offered if the employer chooses?


----------



## UKMS

Cyclone1 said:


> Quick question--I am looking at a position with a UK firm in Dubai and I am a US citizen. This is a permanent move. Is that still considered expat?
> 
> Also, I have a salary estimate but am wondering if housing allowances are mandated by law or a nice perk offered if the employer chooses?


Brief answer from my phone. Expat as such doesn’t really mean anything ..... what matters is what’s in your contract .... ie the length and what’s written in it, whether you are locally employed or posted here etc ... housing ...is not mandated it can be included in the total figure or as an additional allowance likewise education and transport and other allowances will depend on your company and role. If you are locally employed then medical insurance has to be provided as will usually flights home. Whether that is just you or your family depends on your terms. 

If you have a search this is all covered in many threads. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Redindxb43

FF2023 said:


> I don't have an offer yet but I do want to gain a better understanding of the compensation packages here for the negotiation phase. From my preliminary discussions with the prospective company, a few of the benefits/allowances that are included in the package are health insurance, housing allowance, company car and a flex benefit (fixed amount) to go towards education. Here are my questions:
> 
> 1. Are the allowances typically paid out in cash or only paid as used, directly to the company, school, landlord, etc? So, if there are unused funds, does the company keep it?
> 
> 2. If I don't need these allowances/benefits because they are already being covered by my spouse's company, at my request, will the company typically waive the allowances but add the cash value to my base salary?
> 
> Any insight into how this works is appreciated!


Depends on the company, most allowances are included in your monthly salary
Basic, housing plus transport. If they are covered by your spouse then nope the company will rarely add them as cash. Education allowance tends to be a % off the fees. i rarely see any companies covering the entire amount anymore


----------



## Handle9

FF2023 said:


> I don't have an offer yet but I do want to gain a better understanding of the compensation packages here for the negotiation phase. From my preliminary discussions with the prospective company, a few of the benefits/allowances that are included in the package are health insurance, housing allowance, company car and a flex benefit (fixed amount) to go towards education. Here are my questions:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Are the allowances typically paid out in cash or only paid as used, directly to the company, school, landlord, etc? So, if there are unused funds, does the company keep it?
> 
> 
> 
> 2. If I don't need these allowances/benefits because they are already being covered by my spouse's company, at my request, will the company typically waive the allowances but add the cash value to my base salary?
> 
> 
> 
> Any insight into how this works is appreciated!


In our organisation allowances are paid out on a cash basis but subject to proof of use. Eg education is paid at a fixed rate per child and I have to produce proof the kids were at school. If it costs more than my allowance bad luck for me, if it costs less good for me. Similar for housing.

My wife's company requires a declaration of benefits from my company before paying benefits. They top up the education allowance to cover the difference between my benefits and the actual school fees.

Companies are highly unlikely to let you take benefits in your basic salary as this is what your gratuity is calculated on. They may allow you and your wife to double dip, it really depends on their policies.


----------



## arunvnairmib

quiet said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm offered 13k AED all inclusive, what do you think of it for a single, will I be able to save any?


For a Single with a decent, clean lifestyle AED13K is enough to save at least AED 9000 per month.


----------



## josephlawrence567

I am looking for job in UAE, can anyone help me? I am a commerce graduate and have experience in accounting.


----------



## twowheelsgood

At the moment, nobody is hiring just like everywhere else.

And as far as Accountants go, most come from India and are highly qualified.


----------



## Jessica-alba1

you would be able to have more salary after initial 2 years of job in dubai. you should not miss this opportunity its better for you.


----------



## driftwood298

Hello all. I have been offered 49k/month inclusive of allowances for an IT management role (~10 years experience) in Dubai and I have checked a few of the UAE salary guides to establish if this is competitive. 

It's not clear to me if these guides are describing the base salary only, or the entire package. 

Can anyone offer some input into the salary guides and/or comment on the offer above please?


----------



## Sunder

driftwood298 said:


> Hello all. I have been offered 49k/month inclusive of allowances for an IT management role (~10 years experience) in Dubai and I have checked a few of the UAE salary guides to establish if this is competitive.
> 
> It's not clear to me if these guides are describing the base salary only, or the entire package.
> 
> Can anyone offer some input into the salary guides and/or comment on the offer above please?


Hello,

This would depend on your lifestyle. If you go to previous forum pages, much information is there. Is the school fees also included in this package ?


----------



## driftwood298

Hi Sunder, do you mean the previous forum posts have the answer to whether the recruitment guides include allowances, or do you mean they have salary guides in general? 

And no, the education allowance would be added on top - but we have no kids.


----------



## Sunder

driftwood298 said:


> Hi Sunder, do you mean the previous forum posts have the answer to whether the recruitment guides include allowances, or do you mean they have salary guides in general?
> 
> And no, the education allowance would be added on top - but we have no kids.


Hi There,

The previous pages would give you a general idea of living costs and expenditure per month. With no kids, its a handsome amount. P.S. Stay close to the office location, if its not a prime area.


----------



## throwaway9282

Hi All,

I have over >10 years Tech Risk/Cyber experience at a Big 4 in the UK. If we move, it'll be just me and my wife and no kids yet.

I have been offered a role in Dubai at a FS organisation, where they are offering:

Basic - 25000 AED,Housing/Transport - 10000 AED 
so 35,000AED/month total

Annual Leave - 25 days
Relocation cost - 6000AED

I feel it is quite low. what do you guys think?


----------



## UKMS

throwaway9282 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have over >10 years Tech Risk/Cyber experience at a Big 4 in the UK. If we move, it'll be just me and my wife and no kids yet.
> 
> I have been offered a role in Dubai at a FS organisation, where they are offering:
> 
> Basic - 25000 AED,Housing/Transport - 10000 AED
> so 35,000AED/month total
> 
> Annual Leave - 25 days
> Relocation cost - 6000AED
> 
> I feel it is quite low. what do you guys think?


 It’s liveable and many would be happy, but it really depends on what you are earning now in the UK and your current lifestyle as to whether you will get the same lifestyle here or better if thats what you want. Also depends on why you coming ? ... career, savings, life experience etc ? 

There are many threads with cost of living but difficult to say high or low offer without knowing more about your role and lifestyle.


----------



## cager

throwaway9282 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have over >10 years Tech Risk/Cyber experience at a Big 4 in the UK. If we move, it'll be just me and my wife and no kids yet.
> 
> I have been offered a role in Dubai at a FS organisation, where they are offering:
> 
> Basic - 25000 AED,Housing/Transport - 10000 AED
> so 35,000AED/month total
> 
> Annual Leave - 25 days
> Relocation cost - 6000AED
> 
> I feel it is quite low. what do you guys think?


Seems standard now, I'm basically in the exact same camp


----------



## Nuha

Hi everyone,

Help me out.

I'm currently negotiating an offer. The pay seems decent for a single lady (AED216,000 per annum). However, I'm a little bumped by "no relocation package". Is this a common practice in Dubai? What is my legal right in benefits upon joining a company in Dubai other than the health and medical insurance? Isn't companies supposed to cover the cost of a one-way flight ticket upon arrival?

Appreciate your advice!


----------



## UKMS

A very quick answer ..... The package you negotiate when you join a company will differ from company to company. There is no ‘legal right’ to a one way flight out to Dubai as such (certainly not that I am aware of). Typically your package will consist of your salary and medical and usually 1 return flight per year to your home country or cash equivalent. Plus your initial visa paid for. Your ‘salary’ maybe broken down into basic plus housing plus possibly education for kids if appropriate and potentially relocation expenses by negotiation.


----------



## Jinx01

nspm said:


> Thanks mate. May I ask what would you consider a fair salary offer for an IT consultant ?
> 
> Thanks
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> nspm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mate. May I ask what would you consider a fair salary offer for an IT consultant ?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> the average IT Consultant salary in the uae is around 20-25k but since you have a family around 30k + bonuses
Click to expand...


----------



## Jinx01

riskylondon said:


> Hello all
> 
> Eid Mubarak,
> So need some advice what kind of salary should a mid-senior(10 years experience) level in telecommunication industry expect and with what benefits. Thanks for your feedback.
> 
> Much appreciated


20-30k depends on the role of the job


----------



## Jinx01

SophieCanada said:


> *Canadian lawyer thinking of making the move*
> 
> Hi all, I've looked through some of the info here and its so helpful!
> 
> I'm a Canadian trained lawyer with 10 years of experience (top tier firm and in-house) in regulatory law for financial services. I've done some lending work, not a whole lot but I could certainly do more. I've also done corporate work, corporate secretarial and M&A with a focus on FIs. I've also done some work for Islamic bank clients.
> 
> I've had friends whispering in my ears about how great Dubai is and how it can offer both a great salary as well as that elusive work/life balance. I'm single and don't have kids - and if it makes a difference, i'm a woman.
> 
> I'd be interested in getting your thoughts on the following:
> 
> 1) wld my skills be valued in Dubai?
> 
> 2) what would be a good package for a lawyer with this much experience. (With this question, of course, I'm trying to determine if the opportunities in Dubai are worth leaving my job with a large bank here and uprooting my life generally. Once I have this info I can figure out whether after factoring in accommodation and other expenses, I will be better off in Dubai.
> 
> 3) what kind of hours do lawyers work (in-house and firm numbers would be good to know)?
> 
> 4) anything else I should be thinking about?
> 
> Thanks so much!


Researched somewhere where lawyers in The uae make around 2300AED per hour


----------



## HC22

Hi there,

Hope everyone is keeping safe there.

Quick question - I'm due to be offered for a Senior Manager Compliance role in Abu Dhabi. May I check with you what is the salary (including allowances) range or scale per month/ year for the role mentioned please with approx. 11 years experience, based on your experience/ knowledge?

Any industry salary range is fine but would be great if you could let me know the industry and the salary range in your response.

I am trying to work out the salary expectation in Abu Dhabi.

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## UKMS

HC22 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Hope everyone is keeping safe there.
> 
> Quick question - I'm due to be offered for a Senior Manager Compliance role in Abu Dhabi. May I check with you what is the salary (including allowances) range or scale per month/ year for the role mentioned please based on your experience/ knowledge?
> 
> Any industry salary range is fine but would be great if you could let me know the industry and the salary range in your response.
> 
> I am trying to work out the salary expectation in Abu Dhabi.
> 
> Many thanks in advance!


Thats a very generic description for a role and without some further insight it’s difficult for anyone to advise. You may be better waiting for the offer and then drawing some comparisons at that stage. If you want a very general idea then take a look at the salary guide published by Hays. It’s not always that accurate but will give you a general idea.


----------



## HC22

UKMS said:


> Thats a very generic description for a role and without some further insight it’s difficult for anyone to advise. You may be better waiting for the offer and then drawing some comparisons at that stage. If you want a very general idea then take a look at the salary guide published by Hays. It’s not always that accurate but will give you a general idea.


Thank you for your response. I'm actually just want to work out the salary range before I go into negotiation part, if needs be.


----------



## UKMS

HC22 said:


> Thank you for your response. I'm actually just want to work out the salary range before I go into negotiation part, if needs be.


Sure .... but ‘senior compliance manager’ can mean many things in many companies and many industries ..... perhaps give us a high level overview of the role and your experience, your qualifications etc etc .... it will be difficult to give a salary range simply based just on a title.


----------



## HC22

UKMS said:


> Sure .... but ‘senior compliance manager’ can mean many things in many companies and many industries ..... perhaps give us a high level overview of the role and your experience, your qualifications etc etc .... it will be difficult to give a salary range simply based just on a title.


The role is mainly to oversee, develop and manage all details of risk and compliance program relating to a multinational retail business. I am bachelor degree holder and also ICA International Diploma holder with 11 years of experience in Compliance (mainly anti-money laundering). Hope this suffices.


----------



## UKMS

Hays guide lists a compliance officer (in financial services) as 20-30k or a risk manager as 30-40k not exactly apples with apples but a guide. 
What country are you coming from ? and what are your own expectations of salary compared to your current role ?


----------



## XDoodlebugger

HC22 said:


> The role is mainly to oversee, develop and manage all details of risk and compliance program relating to a multinational retail business. I am bachelor degree holder and also ICA International Diploma holder with 11 years of experience in Compliance (mainly anti-money laundering). Hope this suffices.


What you are making now in your home country + 20% + housing + school is a decent guideline.


----------



## Priyankahcm1990

Hi Team,

I got contract to hire offer in Dubai holding company for contract period of 18 months. can any one provide the feed back of dubai holding company especially considering contract position. is there any chance of converting into unlimited contract in that company at the end of the contract?


----------



## Stevesolar

Hi,
There is no such thing as an 18 month employment contract in Dubai - it’s normally a 2 year limited contract or an unlimited contract.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## MNayan

Hi,

I have been scrolling through the posts on this forum and would like to thank for any guidance provided here upfront.

I work in Management Consulting in India, earning around 34,00,000 INR (including performance bonus). I have 4.5 years of experience in the field. Since my wife is earning as well, we have a comfortable lifestyle here.

I am currently interviewing for a position in a Tier 2 strategy consulting firm in Dubai and am in the final stages of the process. I have been asked if I had any salary expectations.

Wanted to get some guidance in this regard.

Thanks,
Nayan


----------



## aptuae

Your new salary in Dubai should be at least double if not triple what you are getting in India. Cost of living is high and job loss are now very common.






MNayan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been scrolling through the posts on this forum and would like to thank for any guidance provided here upfront.
> 
> I work in Management Consulting in India, earning around 34,00,000 INR (including performance bonus). I have 4.5 years of experience in the field. Since my wife is earning as well, we have a comfortable lifestyle here.
> 
> I am currently interviewing for a position in a Tier 2 strategy consulting firm in Dubai and am in the final stages of the process. I have been asked if I had any salary expectations.
> 
> Wanted to get some guidance in this regard.
> 
> Thanks,
> Nayan


----------



## Yeza88

Hi All, 

I’m currently based in the UK working for a large US global tech firm. I’m in negotiation stage to relocate to Dubai in July.

I currently earn £85k p/a basic, and combined with bonus i earnt £126k pre-tax in 2020.

i’m being offered 28k AED basic along with 12k housing allowance (40,000 AED total), as well as 30k AED education allowance per child. I will also get a flight home for the family and my bonus will be paid with the same % as I currently have in the UK. (I should add: i am not changing role, but just relocating in the same position).

i have 3 young kids under the age of 7, and my wife also plans to work as a TA after we settle down (~6 months)

We are looking at Townhouses in Dubai Hills/Mudon up to around 140K p/a, and a school which has annual fees of 35k AED.

Is the package sufficient?

thanks.


----------



## UKMS

Yeza88 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I’m currently based in the UK working for a large US global tech firm. I’m in negotiation stage to relocate to Dubai in July.
> 
> I currently earn £85k p/a basic, and combined with bonus i earnt £126k pre-tax in 2020.
> 
> i’m being offered 28k AED basic along with 12k housing allowance (40,000 AED total), as well as 30k AED education allowance per child. I will also get a flight home for the family and my bonus will be paid with the same % as I currently have in the UK. (I should add: i am not changing role, but just relocating in the same position).
> 
> i have 3 young kids under the age of 7, and my wife also plans to work as a TA after we settle down (~6 months)
> 
> We are looking at Townhouses in Dubai Hills/Mudon up to around 140K p/a, and a school which has annual fees of 35k AED.
> 
> Is the package sufficient?
> 
> thanks.


If you are relocating in the same role with the same company, in my view that’s a poor offer regardless of whether it’s sufficient to live.

In this situation you should be seeing an uplift from your UK salary IMHO not a drop.

I was in a similar position to you (also a US tech) and my monthly take home was 2+ times my UK salary when I came in 2017 and allowances were on top.


----------



## Yeza88

UKMS said:


> If you are relocating in the same role with the same company, in my view that’s a poor offer regardless of whether it’s sufficient to live.
> 
> In this situation you should be seeing an uplift from your UK salary IMHO not a drop.
> 
> I was in a similar position to you (also a US tech) and my monthly take home was 2+ times my UK salary when I came in 2017 and allowances were on top.


Thanks for the reply. Sorry if I am missing something, but it is an uplift on my current post-tax salary per month of around 20%?

I currently take about £4.5k post tax per month, but being offered 28k AED p/m (not inclusive of the 12k AED housing).

Do you have any advice on what kind of number I should be looking for?

Thanks again.


----------



## XDoodlebugger

Yeza88 said:


> Thanks for the reply. Sorry if I am missing something, but it is an uplift on my current post-tax salary per month of around 20%?
> 
> I currently take about £4.5k post tax per month, but being offered 28k AED p/m (not inclusive of the 12k AED housing).
> 
> Do you have any advice on what kind of number I should be looking for?
> 
> Thanks again.


Frankly when I evaluated my offer I asked for and received a 20% bump over the gross, not the net when considering the offer and recommend that for anyone that asks, plus housing on top of that. I don't think I have ever heard of anyone actually taking a pay cut to relocate to another country for the same company? You might be surprised at how expensive some things are here compared to home, a salad lunch at Chili's for example sets you back over $20, this offsets a lot of the "no tax" situation.


----------



## UKMS

Yeza88 said:


> Thanks for the reply. Sorry if I am missing something, but it is an uplift on my current post-tax salary per month of around 20%?
> 
> I currently take about £4.5k post tax per month, but being offered 28k AED p/m (not inclusive of the 12k AED housing).
> 
> Do you have any advice on what kind of number I should be looking for?
> 
> Thanks again.


If it were me I'd be looking for a lot more than a 20% uplift on post tax salary. On base you are taking a drop which IMHO is not good for a same company/same role move to Dubai. Also consider what other benefits you are getting from your company in the UK that will be left behind - Pension (generally nothing here), Company car (are you being offered transport allowance here ? ) etc. When I transfered from my company in the UK I left behind pension contributions and a 10% virtual benefits pot that could be spent on many useful things but as I said my take home salary more than doubled here so I was happy to take the hit on those.

Factor in your UK tax situation as if you are moving mid year you will be on a split year, so depending how long you intend to be here this could be a significant consideration and could eat into your early earnings - I would take some professional advice on this aspect.

The housing allowance is not terrible particularly as rental prices have dropped here but I would push for a little more and you will get yourself into a detached villa or a larger townhouse as you have a family of 5 (+possibly a nanny/maid ?). That said you will get a decent enough place for that in the areas you have suggested, also in Arabian Ranches 2 (opposite Mudon) there are some decent new places within that budget, somewhat depends on school location as Dubai Hills and Mudon are a little way apart from a school run/traffic perspective (even though they don't look far on a map).

My advice would also be to take a serious look at the quality of the medical insurance policy that your company offers here, its something I didn't even consider to look at much beyond trusting my employer that I had it, fortunately I ended up with an incredibly good policy but they differ a lot here and I have good friends who have had problems/inconveniences with insurance with either the quality of doctors in the hospital they have to go to (they differ a lot here), conditions not being fully covered and copayments, its sensible to research this particularly with a young family. Remember that in the UK private healthcare is an added bonus/luxury to the NHS, here your medical insurance is your *only* healthcare so IMHO it's important that its good, unless of course you have the funds to self pay if you are not happy.

Factor in relocation costs - what are your company paying ? 

The reality is it all depends on what you are happy to earn to move here, what your reasons for moving are and what your expectations are regarding your quality of life compared to the UK now.


----------



## Yeza88

Thanks for the replies - some really valid points and interesting food for thought. I will raise the points mentioned above with my employer and check carefully on the medical insurance aspect.


----------



## JPBR

Hi

I have been reading the posts but given the post COVID conditions I think the landscape is changing.

I am currently in a process to move to Abu Dhabi and I am doing my due diligence research to be prepared in case I get an offer. It should be around 60k AED per month plus benefits.

My family is just me and my wife.

I have read that Dubai housing is cheaper than Abu Dhabi, and when I check traffic it says is around 1h from zone residential zones from Dubai to job office in Abu Dhabi. Given that I can be able to afford a villa/apartment in any city, is still a good idea to live in Dubai and commute 2 times per week to Abu Dhabi?


----------



## UKMS

JPBR said:


> Hi
> 
> I have been reading the posts but given the post COVID conditions I think the landscape is changing.
> 
> I am currently in a process to move to Abu Dhabi and I am doing my due diligence research to be prepared in case I get an offer. It should be around 60k AED per month plus benefits.
> 
> My family is just me and my wife.
> 
> I have read that Dubai housing is cheaper than Abu Dhabi, and when I check traffic it says is around 1h from zone residential zones from Dubai to job office in Abu Dhabi. Given that I can be able to afford a villa/apartment in any city, is still a good idea to live in Dubai and commute 2 times per week to Abu Dhabi?


Commuting right now is not ideal due to the border but not out of the question. As for the housing price it really depends what type of property you are comparing and more importantly the location.
My daughter has just rented a very nice apartment in AD in a lovely location far cheaper than she could get like for like in Dubai. 
Where is the office in Abu Dhabi ? …. What happens if circumstances change and you need go to the office every day ? Personally unless you really want to live in Dubai I’d stick to AD if you are based there.


----------



## JPBR

UKMS said:


> Commuting right now is not ideal due to the border but not out of the question. As for the housing price it really depends what type of property you are comparing and more importantly the location.
> My daughter has just rented a very nice apartment in AD in a lovely location far cheaper than she could get like for like in Dubai.
> Where is the office in Abu Dhabi ? …. What happens if circumstances change and you need go to the office every day ? Personally unless you really want to live in Dubai I’d stick to AD if you are based there.


Thanks for the answer, that sounds great. Conmute is not something I have done in the past ten years and it is not what I am looking for

Work location is close to Yas Marina.


----------



## XDoodlebugger

JPBR said:


> Thanks for the answer, that sounds great. Conmute is not something I have done in the past ten years and it is not what I am looking for
> 
> Work location is close to Yas Marina.


I have employees living in Abu Dhabi and the rent isn't much different actually. What UKMS is referring to at the border is a checkpoint to go into Abu Dhabi that requires a Covid test in order to pass into the emirate. They can be DPI every other time and if you stay in Abu Dhabi beyond a certain matter of days you need a couple more PCR tests. The drive isn't that bad to Yas and not sure if I am just getting used to that freeway after all these years, so believe it to be better, but there is a lot of idiots on the road. There is no test requirement to get back into Dubai and if you get vaccinated and registered on the Al Hosn app then you only have to test every 7 days.


----------



## woozywe

Hello, I've been offered a job at around 37k. Is that sufficient to live in Dubai? They will pay all relocation costs and healthcare. 

I also have two children aged 9 and 14.

i don't want an extravagent lifestyle, but comfortable with a home and car that we can enjoy.


----------



## UKMS

woozywe said:


> Hello, I've been offered a job at around 37k. Is that sufficient to live in Dubai? They will pay all relocation costs and healthcare.
> 
> I also have two children aged 9 and 14.
> 
> i don't want an extravagent lifestyle, but comfortable with a home and car that we can enjoy.


Does the 37k include everything ? Any housing or education allowance on top ?

There are many posts around the cost of living in Dubai so you should be in a position to do some basic sums yourself.
If you want my opinion you’ll struggle to keep a family with 2 kids on that salary if there are no other allowances. That said it really depends on your expectations and current lifestyle.

what is the role ? …


----------



## woozywe

UKMS said:


> Does the 37k include everything ? Any housing or education allowance on top ?
> 
> There are many posts around the cost of living in Dubai so you should be in a position to do some basic sums yourself.
> If you want my opinion you’ll struggle to keep a family with 2 kids on that salary if there are no other allowances. That said it really depends on your expectations and current lifestyle.
> 
> what is the role ? …


The 37k only includes the health insurance on top. No housing or education. 

My expectations are not to live a lavish lifestyle maybe eating out once a week. But looking at living in a 3/4 bedroom villa with one car.

The role is as a IT Project manager


----------



## UKMS

woozywe said:


> The 37k only includes the health insurance on top. No housing or education.
> 
> My expectations are not to live a lavish lifestyle maybe eating out once a week. But looking at living in a 3/4 bedroom villa with one car.
> 
> The role is as a IT Project manager


Its not about lavish lifestyles, you certainly wont have a lavish lifestyle if you are paying everything out of 37k for a family of 3 or 4 (you haven't mentioned partner/husband/wife or whether they will be here or working ? ) 
If you want a 3/4 bed villa my guestimate would be 100k upwards for rent on the lower end depending on location. 
Check this for current school Fees 
Plus Car, Utilities, Groceries, vacations, kids activities, eating out, savings, pension, child care etc etc 
Does your medical cover extend to family (if not you'll have to pay it) 
Also don't overlook your UK tax liabilities if you move mid year. 
The list goes on ............ 

Have you had a formal offer ? Is it a fixed contract ? How confident of job security are you with moving a family here ? 

As I say there are a lot of posts about cost of living in various scenarios and plenty of other good info 

You will get plenty of advice once you've done some groundwork and have more specific questions


----------



## Xianglong

Hey folks!

Not sure if any of you have ever lived and worked in both Singapore and Dubai.

I am a single female based in Singapore and work for a global FMCG company as Logistics Manager with 7 years of work experience.

In Singapore I currently make AED 12,604 per month inclusive all. Recently I got transfer job offer from Dubai office in the same company. 

I'm cluless if the offer is fair and I can save money in a city like Dubai where everything is expensive except cars and gas. Would really appreciate your advice. 


Base salary 195K 
Housing Allowance 78K

On top of this,

Flight ticket home is provided annually
One-time relocation allowance 64K
Children education support 30K per annum (but I don't have kids now)
Medical insurance which covers almost everything including dentals


----------



## ROYRAJU135

Dear Friends,
What is the child education benefit for Nurses working in Dubai Govt Hospitals. Any body can help how much is the entitlement?


----------



## Vino Dika

Hi Guys,

Ive been offered as a ground staff at a Sharjah-based airline, with below details:
1) 14500 AED monthly, all inclusive, no any other allowances.
2) Insurance

I am married and plan to bring my wife and one kid along.

Do you think it’s appropriate? If yes, how much is the reasonable saving I can make monthly?


----------



## UKMS

Vino Dika said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Ive been offered as a ground staff at a Sharjah-based airline, with below details:
> 1) 14500 AED monthly, all inclusive, no any other allowances.
> 2) Insurance
> 
> I am married and plan to bring my wife and one kid along.
> 
> Do you think it’s appropriate? If yes, how much is the reasonable saving I can make monthly?


Almost impossible to tell you how much you will save as it really depends on your lifestyle and expectations. 

*A few questions - *
How old is your child ? Consider school/nursery fees 
Will your wife work ? 
What are you expectations regarding housing ? (villa, apartment - size etc) 
Is the health insurance for all of the family or only you ? 

*Some considerations *
Tax liabilities in your home country 
Financial commitments in your home country 
Set up costs in the UAE - agents fees, Utility deposits, furnishing etc 
A plan 'B' if anything goes wrong with your job or if you don't settle 
Expenditure on transport 
Leisure/social activities 


Im not up to date with rental prices in Sharjah so cant really guide you on that, this will have a significant impact on your salary depending on your choice of where you live and type of property. 

Whether you can live/save on 14500 really depends on some of the points above.


----------



## Vino Dika

[/QUOTE]


UKMS said:


> Almost impossible to tell you how much you will save as it really depends on your lifestyle and expectations.
> 
> *A few questions - *
> How old is your child ? Consider school/nursery fees
> Will your wife work ?
> What are you expectations regarding housing ? (villa, apartment - size etc)
> Is the health insurance for all of the family or only you ?
> 
> *Some considerations *
> Tax liabilities in your home country
> Financial commitments in your home country
> Set up costs in the UAE - agents fees, Utility deposits, furnishing etc
> A plan 'B' if anything goes wrong with your job or if you don't settle
> Expenditure on transport
> Leisure/social activities
> 
> 
> Im not up to date with rental prices in Sharjah so cant really guide you on that, this will have a significant impact on your salary depending on your choice of where you live and type of property.
> 
> Whether you can live/save on 14500 really depends on some of the points above.


Thanks UKMS,

1) Actually my wife is still pregnant and I plan to bring them once my baby is turning 1 or 2.
2) As of now, there is no plan for my wife to work in UAE
3) My expectation of housing is apartment with 1 BHK or 2 BHK (but maybe for the first year or second, studio is OK)
4) Health insurance is for self and wife & kids as well

Lifestyle and expectations are so so. I am not expecting to have a glamorous life there. Able to do some daily routines is OK for me.

Your advice, please.


----------



## respersen

dizzyizzy said:


> Ok, time for a new salaries/packages thread.
> 
> This is a continuation of this thread so make sure your check it out too: Salary and offer/package questions... post yours here...
> 
> Did you get a job offer but you are not sure if it's good enough? Post the details here and let the forum members give their opinions and advice. Usually there will be someone who is/has been/knows of someone who has been in a similar position to yours and can comment if the offer you just received is poor, average, good or above the standard.
> 
> Of course only you know your personal circumstances/standard of living/expectations, etc. but some third party perspective always helps.


I have received a job offer for a company in Dubai. It seems like a good offer but I am concerned that they have not defined any duties or obligations for the position and that they require me to apply for my own work visa with a travel company that does not list visas as a part of their services. Sounds like a scam to me. Any advise?


----------



## Stevesolar

respersen said:


> I have received a job offer for a company in Dubai. It seems like a good offer but I am concerned that they have not defined any duties or obligations for the position and that they require me to apply for my own work visa with a travel company that does not list visas as a part of their services. Sounds like a scam to me. Any advise?


100% a scam!

Its a typical “advance fee” scam - you are encouraged to pay fees to a fictitious travel company for visa processing - with the promise of a refund when you arrive in Dubai.
This is illegal and of course - if you paid fees - you would never see your money again!


----------



## np93

I have been offered 25000 dirhams per month as a tech consultant. I am single and don't drink. My main expenses would be renting a 1 bedroom and leasing a car. Will I be able to save on this salary? Can I expect a decent standard of living i.e. eating out and travelling etc. ? 

Thanks.


----------



## UKMS

np93 said:


> I have been offered 25000 dirhams per month as a tech consultant. I am single and don't drink. My main expenses would be renting a 1 bedroom and leasing a car. Will I be able to save on this salary? Can I expect a decent standard of living i.e. eating out and travelling etc. ?
> 
> Thanks.


25000 is an ok salary for a single person and you should be able to save something. Really depends on your lifestyle and accommodation expectations as to how much.

There are many threads on cost of living which should give you a good idea of what you might spend.

Have you actually received a written offer ? If so how is the offer structured ?
The other thing to bear in mind is your commitments back in the UK particularly don’t overlook HMRC in your first year.


----------



## np93

UKMS said:


> 25000 is an ok salary for a single person and you should be able to save something. Really depends on your lifestyle and accommodation expectations as to how much.
> 
> There are many threads on cost of living which should give you a good idea of what you might spend.
> 
> Have you actually received a written offer ? If so how is the offer structured ?
> The other thing to bear in mind is your commitments back in the UK particularly don’t overlook HMRC in your first year.


I have received the contract and finished negotiation. 

I will likely pick a one bedroom for 60k a year furnished. I am moving to abu-dhabi alone and don't drink. I like to eat out and am not really into flashy clothes. Single male.


----------



## LA26

Have scrolled various post. Kind of get the hint on general salary package, so the offer I received seems quite appalling. Or am I too demanding? 

Potential relocation from Malaysia to Dubai office, (MNC O&G company). Had discussion with HR and this is the verbal offer;
Total : AED 12,000, *inclusive* of
Fix housing allowance: AED 5,500
Fix transport allowance: AED 460
Fix 20% overtime 
Health insurance (not sure on the coverage)
Annual return flight ticket to home country 

Started as associate supply chain (graduate level) for 2 years, and promoted 1 grade above. Total working experience 2.9 years

Currently is on contract basis. Relocation gives me permanent employee status, but would go back to associate level.

I am a single woman, don’t drink and not looking for lavish lifestyle but like to explore new places in which I might need a car

I counteroffer for AED 12k + said allowances 😶


----------



## XDoodlebugger

LA26 said:


> Have scrolled various post. Kind of get the hint on general salary package, so the offer I received seems quite appalling. Or am I too demanding?
> 
> Potential relocation from Malaysia to Dubai office, (MNC O&G company). Had discussion with HR and this is the verbal offer;
> Total : AED 12,000, *inclusive* of
> Fix housing allowance: AED 5,500
> Fix transport allowance: AED 460
> Fix 20% overtime
> Health insurance (not sure on the coverage)
> Annual return flight ticket to home country
> 
> Started as associate supply chain (graduate level) for 2 years, and promoted 1 grade above. Total working experience 2.9 years
> 
> Currently is on contract basis. Relocation gives me permanent employee status, but would go back to associate level.
> 
> I am a single woman, don’t drink and not looking for lavish lifestyle but like to explore new places in which I might need a car
> 
> I counteroffer for AED 12k + said allowances 😶


I had a logistics person start working for me today with that approximate package and she was far more experienced. She had also been looking for a job for over a year.


----------



## LA26

XDoodlebugger said:


> I had a logistics person start working for me today with that approximate package and she was far more experienced. She had also been looking for a job for over a year.


Just to be clear, the approximate package as in AED 12k top, or AED12k + allowances (AED 17k+ in total)?


----------



## XDoodlebugger

LA26 said:


> Just to be clear, the approximate package as in AED 12k top, or AED12k + allowances (AED 17k+ in total)?


My person is making less than AED12 total.


----------



## LA26

XDoodlebugger said:


> My person is making less than AED12 total.


So, I’ve been reevaluating the potential cost of living in Dubai based on various sources/ websites, and hope to get everyone opinion on this.

Chunk of the salary should be kept as emergency fund and future investment, while also cover for basic needs + other stuff. However, even if I opt for public transport, it still doesn’t leave me the ideal saving amount.
I am wondering if ;
1. I am overestimating the cost?
2. Generally, is AED12k sufficient for anyone using car in Dubai?


----------



## Renoria

Hi guys,

I have received an offer in Dubai, I am a senior with 6+ years of experience in the field.

The offer I received clearly quotes for 18K basic allowance, 12K other allowances, total monthly compensation 30K

on top there are some education allowances (but I dont have kids), 2 flights tickets back home, and an undefined annual bonus.

Is the offer fair? is it good? I am single

Thanks


----------



## UKMS

Renoria said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have received an offer in Dubai, I am a senior with 6+ years of experience in the field.
> 
> The offer I received clearly quotes for 18K basic allowance, 12K other allowances, total monthly compensation 30K
> 
> on top there are some education allowances (but I dont have kids), 2 flights tickets back home, and an undefined annual bonus.
> 
> Is the offer fair? is it good? I am single
> 
> Thanks


Really depends what it is you do ?


----------



## Renoria

UKMS said:


> Really depends what it is you do ?


I am a Senior Product Manager


----------



## UKMS

Renoria said:


> I am a Senior Product Manager


Doesn’t really help me  but it somewhat depends on what you are earning now and what your expectations are as far as lifestyle is concerned. Is it an uplift from current salary ? 30k per month is not a bad total but as I say somewhat depends on your current lifestyle, accommodation needs, savings goals, financial commitments in your home country, tax implications in your home country etc etc.


----------



## Renoria

UKMS said:


> Doesn’t really help me  but it somewhat depends on what you are earning now and what your expectations are as far as lifestyle is concerned. Is it an uplift from current salary ? 30k per month is not a bad total but as I say somewhat depends on your current lifestyle, accommodation needs, savings goals, financial commitments in your home country, tax implications in your home country etc etc.


I don’t really have any financial commitments back home and I am not after a luxurious lifestyle in general as an individual. Also no tax commitments back home, I researched this.

As I am alone my accomodation needs are basic, looking for a 1 bedroom apartment or studio to be honest. What would be likely the price range for that? Would you happen to have any resources on the matter where I can also find a place? My office should be close to Barsha Heights.

I work in the Telecommunications industry but within the Product domain: shaping and building products and digital services/experiences for the customers (not coding) but basically managing IT teams and translating business and customer requirements into products and features. Also coordinating with various stakeholders. Overall responsible for the product roadmap and vision etc. 

In regard vs current salary it is a big uplift but that’s also due to wages in our home country being extremely low, I am within the 5% bracket here however my monthly net total should translate to about 9K AED.

Thanks for taking your time to answer and support!


----------



## UKMS

Renoria said:


> I don’t really have any financial commitments back home and I am not after a luxurious lifestyle in general as an individual. Also no tax commitments back home, I researched this.
> 
> As I am alone my accomodation needs are basic, looking for a 1 bedroom apartment or studio to be honest. What would be likely the price range for that? Would you happen to have any resources on the matter where I can also find a place? My office should be close to Barsha Heights.
> 
> I work in the Telecommunications industry but within the Product domain: shaping and building products and digital services/experiences for the customers (not coding) but basically managing IT teams and translating business and customer requirements into products and features. Also coordinating with various stakeholders. Overall responsible for the product roadmap and vision etc.
> 
> In regard vs current salary it is a big uplift but that’s also due to wages in our home country being extremely low, I am within the 5% bracket here however my monthly net total should translate to about 9K AED.
> 
> Thanks for taking your time to answer and support!


From what you describe it seems a decent enough offer and you should be able to live comfortably and save money. A 1 bed in Barsha will be very much in your price range. The only thing I would pay attention to is what the terms are for your other allowances and what are they ? I would also pay attention to the quality of medical insurance on offer, read the policy and terms carefully.


----------



## Wally2022

Hi,
First post please excuse any brevity!
I've been offered a 25k AED salary for Cyber Security Project Manager type of role. Will be moving from the UK and health insurance covered by the organisation. 
Single male, no children. Looking to get a house somewhere along the lines of Dubai South or JVC (don't need to be close to Marina or downtown), been UAE on tourism before so aware of the traffic conditions  
Can someone tell me if this is feasible bearing in mind accommodation (c.80k per annum) is on me, so is car and other day to day life activities.


----------



## Stevesolar

Wally2022 said:


> Hi,
> First post please excuse any brevity!
> I've been offered a 25k AED salary for Cyber Security Project Manager type of role. Will be moving from the UK and health insurance covered by the organisation.
> Single male, no children. Looking to get a house somewhere along the lines of Dubai South or JVC (don't need to be close to Marina or downtown), been UAE on tourism before so aware of the traffic conditions
> Can someone tell me if this is feasible bearing in mind accommodation (c.80k per annum) is on me, so is car and other day to day life activities.


Hi 
Welcome to the forum
In my opinion that salary is far too low!
You should be looking at a much higher salary than this for that type of role.
A minimum of 40k AED per month - with all the trimmings on top!
It’s a big issue in this region - so you will be very busy!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Wally2022

Stevesolar said:


> Hi
> Welcome to the forum
> In my opinion that salary is far too low!
> You should be looking at a much higher salary than this for that type of role.
> A minimum of 40k AED per month - with all the trimmings on top!
> It’s a big issue in this region - so you will be very busy!
> Cheers
> Steve


Thank you so much for the quick response Steve, appreciate it. When you say big issue sorry, as in the line of work right will keep me busy?


----------



## Wally2022

Stevesolar said:


> Hi
> Welcome to the forum
> In my opinion that salary is far too low!
> You should be looking at a much higher salary than this for that type of role.
> A minimum of 40k AED per month - with all the trimmings on top!
> It’s a big issue in this region - so you will be very busy!
> Cheers
> Steve


Thanks Steve, appreciate the quite response on this. When you mention big issue, I'm assuming you mean the line of work currently being done right (IT Security) or the trimmings  Thanks again mate


----------



## UKMS

Stevesolar said:


> Hi
> Welcome to the forum
> In my opinion that salary is far too low!
> You should be looking at a much higher salary than this for that type of role.
> A minimum of 40k AED per month - with all the trimmings on top!
> It’s a big issue in this region - so you will be very busy!
> Cheers
> Steve


I would echo what Steve has said. Very poor offer. Is this your current line of work in the UK if so how does the salary compare ?


----------



## Wally2022

Hi, essentially this equates to my gross pay here in the UK. Ofcourse the advantage with UAE is, the tax element helps by giving me an uplift, otherwise, I'm not necessarily going for a pay increase when we look at both at gross pay figure lenses. However, I was initially inclined as it's been my personal ambition to move to UAE and I felt like this might be a good step in with that ambition but equally, I want to live a decent lifestyle too. Thanks,


----------



## UKMS

Wally2022 said:


> Hi, essentially this equates to my gross pay here in the UK. Ofcourse the advantage with UAE is, the tax element helps by giving me an uplift, otherwise, I'm not necessarily going for a pay increase when we look at both at gross pay figure lenses. However, I was initially inclined as it's been my personal ambition to move to UAE and I felt like this might be a good step in with that ambition but equally, I want to live a decent lifestyle too. Thanks,


My take (and others may disagree) the 25k salary would be fine if you had other allowances on top.

Don’t get me wrong you will be able to live on 25k but you won’t have much spare. You should also factor tax liabilities in the UK depending on when you move in the tax year. Also any other commitments in the UK. Set up costs when you arrive, deposits etc.
Whatever you work out on a spreadsheet for living costs it will always realistically be more.
I’m not trying to put you off, just being realistic.


----------



## Wally2022

UKMS said:


> My take (and others may disagree) the 25k salary would be fine if you had other allowances on top.
> 
> Don’t get me wrong you will be able to live on 25k but you won’t have much spare. You should also factor tax liabilities in the UK depending on when you move in the tax year. Also any other commitments in the UK. Set up costs when you arrive, deposits etc.
> Whatever you work out on a spreadsheet for living costs it will always realistically be more.
> I’m not trying to put you off, just being realistic.


This is really useful and insightful many thanks. I keep thinking UAE is a lot more than just a vacation spot as I barely see the other adjustment related costs etc when one comes as a tourist. I was thinking if that was to happen then get almost like a decent 2 bed accomodation out of downtown, decent car that should take up about 10,000 AED per month. Use 8,000 AED monthly to spend monthly and then save the 7k AED. I might be overlooking some of the additional costs/expenses that might come later, possibly.


----------



## UKMS

Wally2022 said:


> This is really useful and insightful many thanks. I keep thinking UAE is a lot more than just a vacation spot as I barely see the other adjustment related costs etc when one comes as a tourist. I was thinking if that was to happen then get almost like a decent 2 bed accomodation out of downtown, decent car that should take up about 10,000 AED per month. Use 8,000 AED monthly to spend monthly and then save the 7k AED. I might be overlooking some of the additional costs/expenses that might come later, possibly.


I would certainly be looking for more of an uplift then just tax if you are getting no other allowances.
As I say you will live on 25k but how much you save will depend on lifestyle and commitments. 

Is the offer broken down at all ? One other aspect to pay attention to which many overlook is quality of health insurance, pay some attention to it and read the policy.


----------



## Wally2022

UKMS said:


> I would certainly be looking for more of an uplift then just tax if you are getting no other allowances.
> As I say you will live on 25k but how much you save will depend on lifestyle and commitments.
> 
> Is the offer broken down at all ? One other aspect to pay attention to which many overlook is quality of health insurance, pay some attention to it and read the policy.


That's a good idea, once I get the health insurance information I'll request policy and fine prints of it. There aren't any other benefits with the exception of a 4k AED relocation allowance to initially settle in and then once a year flights back to UK. Otherwise, it looks like that's the base and will be paid


----------



## Aminy1596

Hey all,

Wanted to get an idea of if what I've been offered from a firm in Abu Dhabi is worth the move from the UK.

Currently on £58k total comp (£60k including employer pension contr). Married but no kids.

They are offering 25k/month AED base (equivalent to £65k/year), with an undefined bonus, a relocation allowance, a flight allowance once per year (including spouse). Should I be asking for more as this would be equivalent to £100k post-tax UK? Rent would cost a lot so I'll end up not saving much at all right? I feel like 40k AED should be the minimum? (Unless they include a 15k housing allowance so it would be 25k base plus 15k housing).

Thanks!


----------



## Stevesolar

Aminy1596 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Wanted to get an idea of if what I've been offered from a firm in Abu Dhabi is worth the move from the UK.
> 
> Currently on £58k total comp (£60k including employer pension contr). Married but no kids.
> 
> They are offering 25k/month AED base (equivalent to £65k/year), with an undefined bonus, a relocation allowance, a flight allowance once per year (including spouse). Should I be asking for more as this would be equivalent to £100k post-tax UK? Rent would cost a lot so I'll end up not saving much at all right? I feel like 40k AED should be the minimum? (Unless they include a 15k housing allowance so it would be 25k base plus 15k housing).
> 
> Thanks!


Hi 
Welcome to the forum.
Agreed -they are low balling you!
Of course, all depends on the industry, your experience and what you are worth to the company!
Things are getting expensive here - petrol just went up on 1st June, for instance. It’s now nearly £1 a litre!!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Aminy1596

Stevesolar said:


> Hi
> Welcome to the forum.
> Agreed -they are low balling you!
> Of course, all depends on the industry, your experience and what you are worth to the company!
> Things are getting expensive here - petrol just went up on 1st June, for instance. It’s now nearly £1 a litre!!
> Cheers
> Steve


Hi Steve,

Thanks for the reply. This is in a fintech company so software engineering. I have 4 years of experience and my main aim is to save and come back to the UK. Let me see what I can negotiate, I feel like £90k equivalent/year is the minimum I'd want here tax free.


----------



## UKMS

Aminy1596 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Wanted to get an idea of if what I've been offered from a firm in Abu Dhabi is worth the move from the UK.
> 
> Currently on £58k total comp (£60k including employer pension contr). Married but no kids.
> 
> They are offering 25k/month AED base (equivalent to £65k/year), with an undefined bonus, a relocation allowance, a flight allowance once per year (including spouse). Should I be asking for more as this would be equivalent to £100k post-tax UK? Rent would cost a lot so I'll end up not saving much at all right? I feel like 40k AED should be the minimum? (Unless they include a 15k housing allowance so it would be 25k base plus 15k housing).
> 
> Thanks!


If you are on a 25k Base you may struggle to get 15k housing out of them but worth a try. Either way on the figures you mention I would certainly look to get your total up as close to 35k as you can. As I always mention don't overlook the costs of setting yourself up (depending on how generous the relo allowance is) , utility deposits, the potential of paying some of your housing up front and also don't overlook tax liabilities in the UK, you are not tax free immediately. 

Good luck !


----------



## Tubarao

Hello Everyone,
this is my first post, so first of all let me thank the whole community for the good readings and contributions!
I have been offered an internal move offer from my current employer an US based IT software vendor, to move from Germany to Dubai.
The offer is for a senior sales position.
The company does NOT grant additional housing or schooling allowances, theses costs of living have to be considered upfront and therefore negotiated before accepting the offer, which I of course did.
Situation wise I will be moving by myself for the first year. My wife and 7-year old kid might join me from August 23 (which we are not certain of, yet).
Here are the numbers of my offer:
Annual earning: 794,857 AED
Annual transport. allowance: 33,059 AED
Total annually: 827,916
Health-insurance for myself and my dependents as well as an onetime relocation package are also included other than that no annual flights home etc.. 

Is this by comparison/benchmark a good offer for a senior sales position in IT sales in Dubai?


----------



## UKMS

Tubarao said:


> Hello Everyone,
> this is my first post, so first of all let me thank the whole community for the good readings and contributions!
> I have been offered an internal move offer from my current employer an US based IT software vendor, to move from Germany to Dubai.
> The offer is for a senior sales position.
> The company does NOT grant additional housing or schooling allowances, theses costs of living have to be considered upfront and therefore negotiated before accepting the offer, which I of course did.
> Situation wise I will be moving by myself for the first year. My wife and 7-year old kid might join me from August 23 (which we are not certain of, yet).
> Here are the numbers of my offer:
> Annual earning: 794,857 AED
> Annual transport. allowance: 33,059 AED
> Total annually: 827,916
> Health-insurance for myself and my dependents as well as an onetime relocation package are also included other than that no annual flights home etc..
> 
> Is this by comparison/benchmark a good offer for a senior sales position in IT sales in Dubai?


It’s a decent enough offer but obviously lacks housing and education. The key question really is how does it compare to your current package In Your home country and will it give you the same lifestyle ? Also what are your tax liabilities in Germany


----------



## Tubarao

UKMS said:


> It’s a decent enough offer but obviously lacks housing and education. The key question really is how does it compare to your current package In Your home country and will it give you the same lifestyle ? Also what are your tax liabilities in Germany


Thanks for the reply.
Compared to my current salary in Germany, this offer compiles an uplift of almost 30 percent.
Since I will be starting the new job on the first of July and will travel there a few days before, I will manage to have worked and lived more than half of the year outside of Germany (assuming that I won't visit until 2023). Therfore I should not be income-tax liable in Germany for the future earnings of the new Job.
Also the part, that I won't be working for a German company, has a positive impact regarding taxation.

Considering the fact that I am continuing to pay my mortgage bills and other costs in Germany and assuming an all in cost of living amount of 20k/month I will still be able to save money and travel. All that while boosting the career.


----------



## UKMS

Tubarao said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> Compared to my current salary in Germany, this offer compiles an uplift of almost 30 percent.
> Since I will be starting the new job on the first of May and travel there a few days before, I will manage to have worked and lived more than half of the year outside of Germany (assuming that I won't visit until 23). Therfore I should not be income-tax liable in Germany for the future earnings of the new Job.
> Also the part that I won't be working for a German company has a positive impact regarding taxation


It seems like a good offer in that case ! Good luck.


----------



## tomlloydreynolds4103

Hi all, im a first time poster here. I am a Principal Civil Engineer, specialising in water and wastewater infrastructure. I work at an Australian wing of MottMac. I can do about everything. 15 years experience. Late 30's. Australian/Austrian National. 6"3". National Accreditation. I'm wondering if anyone is familiar with this industry and whether I could earn the high wages that are spoken about. I have three very young children and my wife, and I do think about the hired help and whatnot.

Im searching online and all that. But any pointers and directions people can give would be welcome. I'm looking for connections honestly.


----------



## florentm

Hi All, Hope you all doing well. I went through the forum, not sure it has been discussed. I received an offer for: - 30K monthly as basis - Medical Insurance (gold) - Annual bonus (10-20% based on performance) - 1 annual flight ticket (coach / economy) - Light relocation package (flight plus initial accomodation) I am an Internal Auditor (certified with a CIA), with 6 years of experience ad internal auditor, 2 as internal controller and 1 as SAP FICO consultant. Seems a bit low, what do you all think? Thanks a lot in advance. Florent


----------



## aliulhaqansari

Hi All, 
I got an offer from a bank via an agency. 
32k AED per month is salary. Insurance is covered, but no other benefits.
I have three kids. Two of them go to school (Class 4 and Class 1).
My wife won't work, so there is no additional income. 

Can you please share your thoughts on what type of schooling and housing I should aim for with this salary?


----------



## zarahhaq0

Hi All,

Does anyone know what the salary packages are offered for the below positions in the public sector in Abu Dhabi

Senior Analyst (Supply Chain)
Project Coordinator/Officer (I think I heard the recruiter mention that it falls under Grade 60 or so.. not sure if I heard that right)

Any insights please?


----------



## Capegal

Thank you to everyone for the informative posts. It has really helped me have a better understanding of what the offers are like. 
I haven't had any offers yet. But I have been told that I can expect AED 10k. I am shocked by this amount. I am from South Africa so the exchange rate is much different to someone from the UK. Is that why they would only offer me AED 10k? 
Can anyone provide more info on a standard offer for a Merchandise Planner with 3 years experience in the field and 4 years experience in a a similar field?
And how much room is there to negotiate your salary?


----------



## UKMS

Capegal said:


> Thank you to everyone for the informative posts. It has really helped me have a better understanding of what the offers are like.
> I haven't had any offers yet. But I have been told that I can expect AED 10k. I am shocked by this amount. I am from South Africa so the exchange rate is much different to someone from the UK. Is that why they would only offer me AED 10k?
> Can anyone provide more info on a standard offer for a Merchandise Planner with 3 years experience in the field and 4 years experience in a a similar field?
> And how much room is there to negotiate your salary?


I would wait and see what you are actually offered and what the complete package is. Being blunt in your field of work I suspect you will be competeing with many equally experienced applicants, some will already be in the UAE and some will be from nations where salary expectations will be different to yours.


----------



## techwizard2022

Hi guys,

Just looking for some advice- I was recently offered a job verbally and have sent all my information over they requested passport, personal details form degree etc.

I was asked what my expected salary is which threw me off and I ended up saying 13,000 AED.

I haven’t had a reply yet but I know I shouldn’t have quoted that figure. I have a Masters degree and I am a Dutch national. Btw the job is for a junior level cyber security consultant. 

Any advice on how to fix this blunder?


----------



## UKMS

techwizard2022 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just looking for some advice- I was recently offered a job verbally and have sent all my information over they requested passport, personal details form degree etc.
> 
> I was asked what my expected salary is which threw me off and I ended up saying 13,000 AED.
> 
> I haven’t had a reply yet but I know I shouldn’t have quoted that figure. I have a Masters degree and I am a Dutch national. Btw the job is for a junior level cyber security consultant.
> 
> Any advice on how to fix this blunder?


Hi 

I would wait and see the true written offer and then negotiate. Out of interest what salary are you expecting ?


----------



## techwizard2022

UKMS said:


> Hi
> 
> I would wait and see the true written offer and then negotiate. Out of interest what salary are you expecting ?


To be honest I don’t know what I’m expecting at all. I just saw the high packages on here and felt like maybe I can’t live on what I asked for. 

I have a partner no kids but partner will be working (commission based role.) I’d like to make sure I have enough money for me and him just in case he doesn’t make much the first few months. Not expecting a lavish lifestyle but also don’t want to be worrying about money. 

Even the 13k AED is double my salary at the moment from what I make in the UK. What would you say a good offer would be to live down there for someone like me? As I said I’m not living a great life here but been living with parents so that’s been a big help.


----------



## UKMS

techwizard2022 said:


> To be honest I don’t know what I’m expecting at all. I just saw the high packages on here and felt like maybe I can’t live on what I asked for.
> 
> I have a partner no kids but partner will be working (commission based role.) I’d like to make sure I have enough money for me and him just in case he doesn’t make much the first few months. Not expecting a lavish lifestyle but also don’t want to be worrying about money.
> 
> Even the 13k AED is double my salary at the moment from what I make in the UK. What would you say a good offer would be to live down there for someone like me? As I said I’m not living a great life here but been living with parents so that’s been a big help.


If you are doubling your salary then I would say it’s probably about the right level. Whether that’s enough to live on is another matter. As mentioned it’s best to wait until you get a formal offer with the complete picture of the package otherwise you are second guessing. Realistically in your line of work in a junior position you will competing with people who have different salary expectations to you (I often say this 😃).


----------



## techwizard2022

UKMS said:


> If you are doubling your salary then I would say it’s probably about the right level. Whether that’s enough to live on is another matter. As mentioned it’s best to wait until you get a formal offer with the complete picture of the package otherwise you are second guessing. Realistically in your line of work in a junior position you will competing with people who have different salary expectations to you (I often say this 😃).


Thank you that’s reassuring to hear- I will post about the offer here once I receive it and hopefully can then figure out if it’s liveable.


----------



## techwizard2022

Hi so I’ve just had the offer and it’s a lot less than what I asked for/ expected. But I am still considering it as it’s still a jump up from what I’m earning in the UK. 

The total offer is 10,275- this is inclusive of everything flight, housing, medical etc. 

They said that this is the budget for this role and they have compared it to what the other people are getting that are working there. Kind of sounds like other people accepting low offers messes it up for everyone else. 🤦🏻‍♀️

What do you guys think- is it worth going for it’s an entree level position in cyber security.


----------



## Stevesolar

Frankly that’s a terrible offer!!
You will struggle to make ends meet on this sort of salary, in my opinion


----------



## UKMS

techwizard2022 said:


> Hi so I’ve just had the offer and it’s a lot less than what I asked for/ expected. But I am still considering it as it’s still a jump up from what I’m earning in the UK.
> 
> The total offer is 10,275- this is inclusive of everything flight, housing, medical etc.
> 
> They said that this is the budget for this role and they have compared it to what the other people are getting that are working there. Kind of sounds like other people accepting low offers messes it up for everyone else. 🤦🏻‍♀️
> 
> What do you guys think- is it worth going for it’s an entree level position in cyber security.


Agree with Steve … poor offer and you will struggle.

cyber security is very topical and really covers a multitude of roles, what exactly is the role ? (It’s the general world I work in) …. Anything in cyber or network security is a bit of a catch 22, so many are taking degrees in this or related fields, you will struggle to get a decent role without experience and obviously you can’t get experience without a job. 

Is it a written formal offer ? Did they give you a breakdown of the numbers ?


----------



## techwizard2022

Stevesolar said:


> Frankly that’s a terrible offer!!
> You will struggle to make ends meet on this sort of salary, in my opinion


I know it’s not a good offer- but I’m unsure of how I can negotiate on this to which she said this is the budget we have for this particular role. The problem right now is that I am moving to the UAE regardless of this job as my partner wants to move.


UKMS said:


> Agree with Steve … poor offer and you will struggle.
> 
> cyber security is very topical and really covers a multitude of roles, what exactly is the role ? (It’s the general world I work in) …. Anything in cyber or network security is a bit of a catch 22, so many are taking degrees in this or related fields, you will struggle to get a decent role without experience and obviously you can’t get experience without a job.
> 
> Is it a written formal offer ? Did they give you a breakdown of the numbers ?


Guys i’ve already decided despite the low offer I will accept it because I don’t have any experience in cyber security and they are aware of that. Btw it’s a role in cyber consultancy/ risk- I have a law degree so it is related to what I have done before but I have no direct experience. 

Also accepting because we are moving regardless of whether I got an offer or not. This is basically a way of getting my foot in the door I guess. 

Breakdown of the offer doesn’t help tbf as I know it’s not a good offer but here it is- Basic- 5925, Housing- 2962.5, transport- 987.5, flight- 400. 

Accepting and hoping for the best really.


----------



## UKMS

techwizard2022 said:


> I know it’s not a good offer- but I’m unsure of how I can negotiate on this to which she said this is the budget we have for this particular role. The problem right now is that I am moving to the UAE regardless of this job as my partner wants to move.
> 
> Guys i’ve already decided despite the low offer I will accept it because I don’t have any experience in cyber security and they are aware of that. Btw it’s a role in cyber consultancy/ risk- I have a law degree so it is related to what I have done before but I have no direct experience.
> 
> Also accepting because we are moving regardless of whether I got an offer or not. This is basically a way of getting my foot in the door I guess.
> 
> Breakdown of the offer doesn’t help tbf as I know it’s not a good offer but here it is- Basic- 5925, Housing- 2962.5, transport- 987.5, flight- 400.
> 
> Accepting and hoping for the best really.


Good luck !


----------



## TwoFreestyle

Hi guys,

I am new to this forum, so thanks in advance for your replies.

I would like to get an idea if what I've been offered from a company in Abu Dhabi is worth the move from France. I am married and intend to bring my wife and 1 child (1 year old).

They are offering 35k AED/month (split is 50% base + 50% housing/phone/furnitures) for a senior engineer position in the aerospace industry. 

They also reimbourse 27k AED school tuition fees.

Currently on 74k€ gross total/year. 

Is their offer decent for the UAE job market ?

Thanks again!


----------



## XDoodlebugger

TwoFreestyle said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am new to this forum, so thanks in advance for your replies.
> 
> I would like to get an idea if what I've been offered from a company in Abu Dhabi is worth the move from France. I am married and intend to bring my wife and 1 child (1 year old).
> 
> They are offering 35k AED/month (split is 50% base + 50% housing/phone/furnitures) for a senior engineer position in the aerospace industry.
> 
> They also reimbourse 27k AED school tuition fees.
> 
> Currently on 74k€ gross total/year.
> 
> Is their offer decent for the UAE job market ?
> 
> Thanks again!


For me that is a very low job offer for a senior level engineer in aerospace, or any industry. AED17k is OK for housing, but even that market is going nuts right now, my 3 bedroom in the marina went from 150k a year to 300k a year over the last 6 months so I moved to another place for 170k a year. The AED is pegged to the dollar so it artificially making the conversion to Euro's appealing right now, but if the exchange rate goes the other way look out.


----------



## Saluteman

Hello All - new to this forum and wanted to pick the brains of more experienced folk. In summary:

Monthly: 50,000 AED
25% commission on net revenue generated
Medical and visas for the family covered
No allowances for school or accommodation
6 month probation

Plan is to come alone to start and then move my wife and 3 kids (14,12 and 9).

What do you think? Do the numbers work?


----------



## UKMS

Saluteman said:


> Hello All - new to this forum and wanted to pick the brains of more experienced folk. In summary:
> 
> Monthly: 50,000 AED
> 25% commission on net revenue generated
> Medical and visas for the family covered
> No allowances for school or accommodation
> 6 month probation
> 
> Plan is to come alone to start and then move my wife and 3 kids (14,12 and 9).
> 
> What do you think? Do the numbers work?


You haven’t mentioned what the job is, how it compares to your current role and what your expectations are regarding accommodation, lifestyle etc . 50,000 seems a lot but will soon get eaten up by accommodation and 3 school age kids.


----------



## ramykha

Hi all 

Wife and two small kids moving from the US to Dubai in a few months to be closer to family who lives there. We are both physicians and received offers from a prominent hospital system in Dubai.

Her offer (specialist)
65,000 AED monthly 

My offer (primary care)
42,000 AED monthly 

for both of us: 30,000 AED annual schooling stipend per child starting age 6 up to 2 kids
20,300 AED annual travel stipend to travel back to US 
4BR villa provided OR 80,000 AED annual housing credit 
27,000 AED annual utilities stipend 
One time economy class tickets for entire family from US to Dubai 
One time 4,000 USD moving allowance 

She accepted her position though I am holding off for something better, unless primary care docs in the area don’t make more than this. We are also turned off by the low schooling and housing stipend, as well as thefact that only one of us as a couple gets the added benefits.


----------



## Stevesolar

ramykha said:


> Hi all
> 
> Wife and two small kids moving from the US to Dubai in a few months to be closer to family who lives there. We are both physicians and received offers from a prominent hospital system in Dubai.
> 
> Her offer (specialist)
> 65,000 AED monthly
> 
> My offer (primary care)
> 42,000 AED monthly
> 
> for both of us: 30,000 AED annual schooling stipend per child starting age 6 up to 2 kids
> 20,300 AED annual travel stipend to travel back to US
> 4BR villa provided OR 80,000 AED annual housing credit
> 27,000 AED annual utilities stipend
> One time economy class tickets for entire family from US to Dubai
> One time 4,000 USD moving allowance
> 
> She accepted her position though I am holding off for something better, unless primary care docs in the area don’t make more than this. We are also turned off by the low schooling and housing stipend, as well as thefact that only one of us as a couple gets the added benefits.


Hi
This is not a particularly good offer for US based (and presumable board certified) doctors.
Only one of you would normally get the benefits if you both worked for the same organisation.
Sometimes people will both get the allowances if they work at two different companies but it does vary.
Many companies want details about husbands/wives regarding their job & visa status to avoid paying double allowances.
Is Dubai your only destination or have you considered Abu Dhabi?
There are two semi-governmental hospitals in Abu Dhabi that are US run and they pay American doctors very well!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## ramykha

Stevesolar said:


> Hi This is not a particularly good offer for US based (and presumable board certified) doctors. Only one of you would normally get the benefits if you both worked for the same organisation. Sometimes people will both get the allowances if they work at two different companies but it does vary. Many companies want details about husbands/wives regarding their job & visa status to avoid paying double allowances. Is Dubai your only destination or have you considered Abu Dhabi? There are two semi-governmental hospitals in Abu Dhabi that are US run and they pay American doctors very well! Cheers Steve


Yes, we are both American Board certified. It is a significant drop in what we currently earn here in the States, but we want to relocate for family so the move will definitely happen. Money is not everything to us (hence our reason of moving) but we want to be able to at the very least maintain our lifestyle.
It is my understanding that searching for jobs in the UAE from abroad is extremely challenging and becomes easier once you are physically there and can present yourself in person to HR departments.
We did look at Cleveland Clinic in Abu Dhabi though they are not in need of physicians with our skillset at this time. Perhaps that will change in a few month's time. What are the hospitals you are referring to?
May I ask - what was particularly not good about this offer? The monthly take-home, or the allowances, or both?


----------



## Stevesolar

ramykha said:


> Yes, we are both American Board certified. It is a significant drop in what we currently earn here in the States, but we want to relocate for family so the move will definitely happen. Money is not everything to us (hence our reason of moving) but we want to be able to at the very least maintain our lifestyle.
> It is my understanding that searching for jobs in the UAE from abroad is extremely challenging and becomes easier once you are physically there and can present yourself in person to HR departments.
> We did look at Cleveland Clinic in Abu Dhabi though they are not in need of physicians with our skillset at this time. Perhaps that will change in a few month's time. What are the hospitals you are referring to?
> May I ask - what was particularly not good about this offer? The monthly take-home, or the allowances, or both?


Hi,
The hospital I was referring to is Sheikh Shakboot Medical City. Which is jointly run by SEHA & Mayo.
Whole package seems low for American board certified doctor.
What specialities are you both?
cheers
Steve


----------



## MatEng_UK

Dear All, 

I am new to the forum and I could benefit from your advice. I have an offer from an Emirati supplier of concrete in Abu Dhabi.

I have an Undergrad & PhD from top 10 UK university with specialism in cement chemistry/concrete technology. Currently pursuing an industry recognised qualification in concrete technology, part-time (will end up with an MSc and some additional letters after my name). I am a member of certain UK professional bodies and working towards a chartered engineer status.

Currently, a Technical Manager (permanent role) in London for a MNC/supplier of cement & concrete. Have the usual perks, company car, expenses, training support. Total industry experience since PhD is 2.5 years. Not sure if this matters but I was born and raised in Pakistan but hold a British passport due mum and have a UK driving license. Lived in UK since 2005.

*Abu Dhabi Offer
Role: *Technical Manager
*Salary*: 25K AED/month (12500 basic + 12500 allowances)
After negotiations they have agreed to give me revised offer stating total pay will increase to 30K AED/month upon successful completion of probation.
*Probation period*: 6 months, both parties can terminate as per UAE Labour Law
*Length:* Fixed term 2 year contract (2 months notice period) - I was told this is max length as per UAE laws but I read that it is actually 3 years not 2?
*Contracted hours:* 6-day week, 8 hours per day, as per UAE Law (I tried to get them to revise this to 5 day but I am told this is part of their standard terms though I wont be expected to work the 6th day?) 
*Relocation package:* 1-way economy ticket to Abu Dhabi + 20 days stay hotel
*Medical insurance: *As per UAE laws
*Company car: *Suitable of grade & reasonable fuel and running costs. 
*Gratuity: *As per UAE Law.

I appreciate increased living costs of Abu Dhabi etc. Not married, no children but I would like to support my parents in some way and/or be closer to them who would be a 90 minute flight away. Greatly appreciate your thoughts because I am utterly torn.


----------



## UKMS

ConcreteGeek said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am new to the forum and I could benefit from your advice. I have an offer from an Emirati supplier of concrete in Abu Dhabi.
> 
> I have an Undergrad & PhD from top 10 UK university with specialism in cement chemistry/concrete technology. Currently pursuing an industry recognised qualification in concrete technology, part-time (will end up with an MSc and some additional letters after my name). I am a member of certain UK professional bodies and working towards a chartered engineer status.
> 
> Currently, a Technical Manager (permanent role) in London for a MNC/supplier of cement & concrete. Have the usual perks, company car, expenses, training support. Total industry experience since PhD is 2.5 years. Not sure if this matters but I was born and raised in Pakistan but hold a British passport due mum and have a UK driving license. Lived in UK since 2005.
> 
> *Abu Dhabi Offer
> Role: *Technical Manager
> *Salary*: 25K AED/month (12500 basic + 12500 allowances)
> After negotiations they have agreed to give me revised offer stating total pay will increase to 30K AED/month upon successful completion of probation.
> *Probation period*: 6 months, both parties can terminate as per UAE Labour Law
> *Length:* Fixed term 2 year contract (2 months notice period) - I was told this is max length as per UAE laws but I read that it is actually 3 years not 2?
> *Contracted hours:* 6-day week, 8 hours per day, as per UAE Law (I tried to get them to revise this to 5 day but I am told this is part of their standard terms though I wont be expected to work the 6th day?)
> *Relocation package:* 1-way economy ticket to Abu Dhabi + 20 days stay hotel
> *Medical insurance: *As per UAE laws
> *Company car: *Suitable of grade & reasonable fuel and running costs.
> *Gratuity: *As per UAE Law.
> 
> I appreciate increased living costs of Abu Dhabi etc. Not married, no children but I would like to support my parents in some way and/or be closer to them who would be a 90 minute flight away. Greatly appreciate your thoughts because I am utterly torn.


I cant comment on whether the salary fits exactly the role you describe but its a livable salary for a single person. How does the salary compare to yours in the UK ? What are your expectations of lifestyle in the UAE ? Im assuming you are moving to be nearer your parents or is there another goal ? What makes you torn ?


----------



## liza87

Hi all. I would like to get your thoughts on the below.

My husband and I will be relocating to Dubai and have been offered the below. We work on the legal sector

AED 80k monthly salary for both (AED 40K each)
AED 100k housing allowance for both
Car allowance for me only
Medical insurance for both
1 return flight to our home country


We do not have kids yet. We have made some calculations and have come up with the below monthly expenses. Do you think they are realistic? We would like to rent a 1 bedroom apartment around Business Bay.

*Monthly ren*t: AED 8k -9k
*Monthly utilities* (including internet, water, electricity and 2 mobile phones): AED 2,000
*Monthly dining out/ Entertainment: *AED 4,500 (I know this depends on everyone's lifestyle, but we are generally like going out 2 times a week for food. We don't really drink alcohol
*Monthly car lease* (1 car): AED 4000
*Monthly groceries:* AED 2500
*Monthly Miscellaneous* (like personal care etc): AED 5,000
*Monthly other daily expenses* (like coffees, lunches at office) AED 2,500


----------



## Stevesolar

liza87 said:


> Hi all. I would like to get your thoughts on the below.
> 
> My husband and I will be relocating to Dubai and have been offered the below. We work on the legal sector
> 
> AED 80k monthly salary for both (AED 40K each)
> AED 100k housing allowance for both
> Car allowance for me only
> Medical insurance for both
> 1 return flight to our home country
> 
> 
> We do not have kids yet. We have made some calculations and have come up with the below monthly expenses. Do you think they are realistic? We would like to rent a 1 bedroom apartment around Business Bay.
> 
> *Monthly ren*t: AED 8k -9k
> *Monthly utilities* (including internet, water, electricity and 2 mobile phones): AED 2,000
> *Monthly dining out/ Entertainment: *AED 4,500 (I know this depends on everyone's lifestyle, but we are generally like going out 2 times a week for food. We don't really drink alcohol
> *Monthly car lease* (1 car): AED 4000
> *Monthly groceries:* AED 2500
> *Monthly Miscellaneous* (like personal care etc): AED 5,000
> *Monthly other daily expenses* (like coffees, lunches at office) AED 2,500


Hi,
I think you are not far off with your calculations - although a few lines look a bit light!
Groceries will depend on whether you shop at Waitrose or Lulu - if Waitrose then it’s difficult to spend less than 500 AED per visit - for a small basket of stuff!
Utilities also looks a bit light - i think you should budget nearer to 4000 if you have decent internet connection & high data/call allowance phone contracts as well as electricity & water costs.
If you rent a car - don’t forget the Salik costs if you cross gates every day (4 AED per time - soon adds up!)
Cheers
Steve


----------



## liza87

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> I think you are not far off with your calculations - although a few lines look a bit light!
> Groceries will depend on whether you shop at Waitrose or Lulu - if Waitrose then it’s difficult to spend less than 500 AED per visit - for a small basket of stuff!
> Utilities also looks a bit light - i think you should budget nearer to 4000 if you have decent internet connection & high data/call allowance phone contracts as well as electricity & water costs.
> If you rent a car - don’t forget the Salik costs if you cross gates every day (4 AED per time - soon adds up!)
> Cheers
> Steve


Thank you very much for your response. Our ideal scenario is to find an apartment where the AED8k-9k a month is inclusive of bills, as we have seen online quite a few 1-bedroom apartments around Business Bay / Downtown at this price. 

Regarding groceries, you are right.. it depends on where you are buying them from and what exactly you are buying.


----------



## Stevesolar

liza87 said:


> Thank you very much for your response. Our ideal scenario is to find an apartment where the AED8k-9k a month is inclusive of bills, as we have seen online quite a few 1-bedroom apartments around Business Bay / Downtown at this price.
> 
> Regarding groceries, you are right.. it depends on where you are buying them from and what exactly you are buying.


There are plenty of serviced apartments for around 5000 AED per month - then you won’t have any additional bills for water, electricity or internet!
Might also be worth trying this for a few months to see if you like living & working in Dubai (many don’t and bail out quite soon after arriving!)


----------



## sven.svensson

Hello everyone,
I am myself a medical doctor. I am a swedish citizen currently working and living in Sweden. I am a resident doctor in Internal Medicine. Expected to complete in a couple of week. I will then receive the certification as a Specialist doctor in Internal Medicine from the Swedish board. I am planning to further into subspecialty training in cardiology (2.5 years program) and have secured the place and grant for that. But I am still looking for alternatives of earning more money and exposure to new experiences abroad as an Internist. I even looking up for other alternatives such as Ireland, UK or Australia. I am not married. Will be relocating as a solo. I wonder if anyone can help me put some ideas.

1. Expected monthly pay for newly gazetted Specialist in Internal Medicine from Sweden (Tier 1 country according to the list). I have been working in the same field for 7 years after graduating from the medical school. Any other benefits added for foreign doctors? - accommodation, car, mobile, schooling etc. 
2. I saw some replies that one should look from the available post from each hospital and I have been looking around for quite a while and it seems that finding a job as specialist in internal medicine seems quite scarce and rarely appear in the job advertisement. Any help on alternative way to find an open job
3. I read something about people saying that it may work faster to come physically to UAE and go to the hospitals and knock the HR doors to introduce oneself? Is that true? Care to explain a bit in detail.
4. Do you think that a newly gazette specialist from Tier 1 country has a chance of getting the job or should I just wait until the end of my subspecialty to move? Then I may entitle the Consultant post in Internal Medicine + Specialist in Cardiology.
5. It seems that MCQ questions to get the license is not needed for Tier 1 specialist. But i read that some people (even consultants from Tier 1) having to do an oral assessment test to get the medical license but some did not have to do it when the license application is arranged by the hospital. Should I start the license application process first before searching for job or should i wait for a job offer?

I really appreciate your time to answer some of my questions. Thank you in advance.


----------



## uniworldexpat

dizzyizzy said:


> Ok, time for a new salaries/packages thread.
> 
> This is a continuation of this thread so make sure your check it out too: Salary and offer/package questions... post yours here...
> 
> Did you get a job offer but you are not sure if it's good enough? Post the details here and let the forum members give their opinions and advice. Usually there will be someone who is/has been/knows of someone who has been in a similar position to yours and can comment if the offer you just received is poor, average, good or above the standard.
> 
> Of course only you know your personal circumstances/standard of living/expectations, etc. but some third party perspective always helps.


Hi Guys,

I have been offered following salary package:

AED 52000 Monthly salary
AED 3000 month car allowance
AED 30000 per year as education reimbursements
full family insurance
No house allowance
once a year home travel air tickets

I have a family of my wife and 2 kids - 14 yrs and 8 yrs. both school going. I am an Indian and I have a pretty good life in India. I would need a minimum 2 bhk in good place say, JLT, JBR, Marina etc. a decent schooling for kids and a social life. Is the above salary worth the change????


----------



## UKMS

uniworldexpat said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been offered following salary package:
> 
> AED 52000 Monthly salary
> AED 3000 month car allowance
> AED 30000 per year as education reimbursements
> full family insurance
> No house allowance
> once a year home travel air tickets
> 
> I have a family of my wife and 2 kids - 14 yrs and 8 yrs. both school going. I am an Indian and I have a pretty good life in India. I would need a minimum 2 bhk in good place say, JLT, JBR, Marina etc. a decent schooling for kids and a social life. Is the above salary worth the change????


How does that compare to your current salary and is it a good salary for your role ? What are you looking to achieve by moving here ? Savings, quality of life, career or something else ? 

Is the 30,000 per child or for both ? either way you can have a look here 25 Best Schools in Dubai - Top KHDA Ratings (2022 Fees) and decide how far it will go for school fees. 

Any particular reason you have selected JBR, JLT and marina ? My advice would be look at schools first and then where to live otherwise you could end up with a huge school run to the other end of Dubai, also factor where you will be working. The places you mentione can be a nightmare for traffic at times. 

Is the job reasonably secure and how confident are you that you will settle in the role ? (as best you can tell) If there is any doubt I wouldnt drag a family here until you are 100% sure. 

Just my thoughts


----------



## uniworldexpat

UKMS said:


> How does that compare to your current salary and is it a good salary for your role ? What are you looking to achieve by moving here ? Savings, quality of life, career or something else ?
> 
> Is the 30,000 per child or for both ? either way you can have a look here 25 Best Schools in Dubai - Top KHDA Ratings (2022 Fees) and decide how far it will go for school fees.
> 
> Any particular reason you have selected JBR, JLT and marina ? My advice would be look at schools first and then where to live otherwise you could end up with a huge school run to the other end of Dubai, also factor where you will be working. The places you mentione can be a nightmare for traffic at times.
> 
> Is the job reasonably secure and how confident are you that you will settle in the role ? (as best you can tell) If there is any doubt I wouldnt drag a family here until you are 100% sure.
> 
> Just my thoughts


thanks for the reply and the good insightful questions.

I have a role as a lead legal in a private entity (of repute) in Dubai. Reason to move is primarily savings and a quality life in Dubai for family and kids. I have 20 yrs of experience and also expecting a career here in long run. The 30,000 per annum is all total allowed, for two kids together. I chose JBR, JLT, Marina cause of quality of life, social life, possibility of making friends, family life etc. I presently stay in a big community with high social life. Kids play every day at the park, plenty of friends within the society. However, office will be at Deira, which is far. 

And you are absolutely right, unless I am sure, I wont shift my family as of now. That brings me to the next critical question - how secured are jobs in Dubai? Is there a hire and fire policy? How is the tolerance level at the job towards others?


----------



## UKMS

uniworldexpat said:


> thanks for the reply and the good insightful questions.
> 
> I have a role as a lead legal in a private entity (of repute) in Dubai. Reason to move is primarily savings and a quality life in Dubai for family and kids. I have 20 yrs of experience and also expecting a career here in long run. The 30,000 per annum is all total allowed, for two kids together. I chose JBR, JLT, Marina cause of quality of life, social life, possibility of making friends, family life etc. I presently stay in a big community with high social life. Kids play every day at the park, plenty of friends within the society. However, office will be at Deira, which is far.
> 
> And you are absolutely right, unless I am sure, I wont shift my family as of now. That brings me to the next critical question - how secured are jobs in Dubai? Is there a hire and fire policy? How is the tolerance level at the job towards others?


Difficult to generalise how secure a job is, but always assume the worst can happen and have a plan B, in other words have sufficient funds to go back again or to ride out 2-3 months job hunting.

Personally I wouldn’t choose the areas you mention to live with a young family, but that’s just me. As I mention choose a school first then where to live.

Do you have a written job offer or is this still the recruiter giving figures ?


----------



## uniworldexpat

UKMS said:


> Difficult to generalise how secure a job is, but always assume the worst can happen and have a plan B, in other words have sufficient funds to go back again or to ride out 2-3 months job hunting.
> 
> Personally I wouldn’t choose the areas you mention to live with a young family, but that’s just me. As I mention choose a school first then where to live.
> 
> Do you have a written job offer or is this still the recruiter giving figures ?


Hi,

I have a written job offer. Which side do you advise to rent out a property to live with a family of 4, 2 kids - 8 yr and 14 yr. Considering that we will put kids in Indian schools.


----------



## UKMS

uniworldexpat said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a written job offer. Which side do you advise to rent out a property to live with a family of 4, 2 kids - 8 yr and 14 yr. Considering that we will put kids in Indian schools.


As mentioned I would choose your school first and then look for property within a reasonable distance. Many options for Indian schools all over Dubai.


----------



## Sunder

uniworldexpat said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a written job offer. Which side do you advise to rent out a property to live with a family of 4, 2 kids - 8 yr and 14 yr. Considering that we will put kids in Indian schools.


Hi, I wanted to ask you which curriculum they are in India now. For ICSE/IB Gems Modern Academy is good, but the fees are higher. GEMS has different schools as well based on curriculum, please check it out. There are bus services of school as well, so does not matter which part you live in Dubai. You can also look into Business Bay area to stay for, its centrally located and has gardens and stuff. Thanks.


----------



## uniworldexpat

Sunder said:


> Hi, I wanted to ask you which curriculum they are in India now. For ICSE/IB Gems Modern Academy is good, but the fees are higher. GEMS has different schools as well based on curriculum, please check it out. There are bus services of school as well, so does not matter which part you live in Dubai. You can also look into Business Bay area to stay for, its centrally located and has gardens and stuff. Thanks.


My kids are in Indian Curriculum so it has to be Indian Board. I loved The Greens, The Views. Was prefering a place with lots of open space, greenery etc. But you are right to say that Business Bay is most centrally located.


----------



## Sunder

uniworldexpat said:


> My kids are in Indian Curriculum so it has to be Indian Board. I loved The Greens, The Views. Was prefering a place with lots of open space, greenery etc. But you are right to say that Business Bay is most centrally located.


 I have sent you a private message if u want to know anything else. Thanks.


----------



## UKMS

Sunder said:


> There are bus services of school as well, so does not matter which part you live in Dubai.


I would disagree ….. it does matter where you live. Would you put your kids through a multi drop daily bus journey from Marina/JLT to the northern parts of Dubai. ?


----------



## Herts85

Hi everyone, first time post here, would love to hear your thoughts.

My partner and I were debating making the move to Dubai with our 4yo son (currently in private school).

I work in finance and would be moving internally with the same company. My dubai package would be : 100k AED pcm + bonus (up to 75% on a good year) but all expenses to be borne out of my end.

My career is stable despite the long hours.

Currently I earn approx £250k pa, my partner doesn’t work, we live in suburbs of London and have a comfortable life.

We’re not extravagant with our lifestyle, we do eat out once or twice a week, but rest of time is spent at home and would say our biggest expenses are probably the holidays we take (many of which have taken place in dubai).

Our expectation is to rent a villa in a good community close to a school like DESS, lease 1-2 cars, weekends going to various beach clubs/hotel day passes etc…

I guess my question is, would the quality of life vastly improve if we moved to dubai? and more importantly would we save enough? (so as to pay off the mortgage back home quicker, plan for future etc etc..). or would one come at the cost of the other?

Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## UKMS

Herts85 said:


> Hi everyone, first time post here, would love to hear your thoughts.
> 
> My partner and I were debating making the move to Dubai with our 4yo son (currently in private school).
> 
> I work in finance and would be moving internally with the same company. My dubai package would be : 100k AED pcm + bonus (up to 75% on a good year) but all expenses to be borne out of my end.
> 
> My career is stable despite the long hours.
> 
> Currently I earn approx £250k pa, my partner doesn’t work, we live in suburbs of London and have a comfortable life.
> 
> We’re not extravagant with our lifestyle, we do eat out once or twice a week, but rest of time is spent at home and would say our biggest expenses are probably the holidays we take (many of which have taken place in dubai).
> 
> Our expectation is to rent a villa in a good community close to a school like DESS, lease 1-2 cars, weekends going to various beach clubs/hotel day passes etc…
> 
> I guess my question is, would the quality of life vastly improve if we moved to dubai? and more importantly would we save enough? (so as to pay off the mortgage back home quicker, plan for future etc etc..). or would one come at the cost of the other?
> 
> Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


Hi …. My first question is knowing more about the split of your package. You mention 100k what does that include and what is the split ? (Base salary, housing, school, transport)


----------

